# October bumpkins 2019



## Shorty88

Hey,

Couldn't find a new October thread so I'll start one \\:D/

Let me know what date you are due and I will add below :baby::oneofeach:

*1st*
Baby_brain :sadangel::hugs:
​ *2nd*
NatalieAnnie
jkhkjnjhb8879​​ *3rd*
Sushai :pink: Layla Isabel 22.09.19​​ 4th​​ *5th*
GeriMumma
Xxmyheartxx :blue:​​ *6th*
 Bumblebee2408
Shorty88 :blue: Cillian Glen 23.09.19​​ *7th*
brittany12 :yellow:​​ *8th*​​ *9th*

LNWXO:blue:
*10th*​​ *11th*
Demotivated :blue: Rio 24.09.19
 Jessie7003:pink:​​ *12th*
WishMeABaby:blue:​​ *13th*​ Hollynesss
LadyStardust4 :pink:
twinklestar25 :blue:
MonaLS
​ *14th*​ Suggerhoney :blue: Tommy-Jay born 23.09.19
linds2019 :blue:
​ *15th*​
mamaberrocal
​ *16th*
playgirl666 :pink: Maze born 29.09.19
​​ *17th*​ 
​ *18th*​ MissCassie
Care102018
​ *19th*​​ *20th*​ Sander :blue:
doddy0402 :blue:
​ *21st*
butterflywolf
PrettyInInk42​​ *22nd*​ xjessibabyx :pink:
​ *23rd*

*24th*

 PrayinForBaby
​​ *25th*​ napamermaid
teanna :pink:
​ *26th*​​ *27th*​​ *28th*
Nolimitxox :blue:​​ *29th*​​ *30th*​​ *31st* (Happy Halloween)​

​


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yay, Thank you for doing this, my due date is the 6th x


----------



## Baby_brain

Yay! Due the 1st October.


----------



## Shorty88

Welcome ladies.. hoping this will keep my mind occupied


----------



## brittany12

I’m here!!! I think my due date is 10/7/19 but I won’t know for sure til scan! 

I have 4 more frer left! Target had the 3 pack with the $2 off coupon so only $10 for a box of 3 so I snagged a few! I have a couple IC left. I don’t know if I’ll finish those or not?? I may who knows. As for digital I may do a simple pregnant not pregnant one but no weeks indicator one. I don’t know if they even sell those here! 

I will post my test from smu today! I think I’m 12dpo but like I said really don’t have a clue! Last period was either 12-30, 12-31 or 1-1! I can’t remember which date! 

So with both of my successful pregnancies we announced early like 4 ish weeks! I don’t know when I want to announce this time. My SIL birthday is Wednesday and she would be so excited if I told her on her birthday but home girl has a hardddd time keeping a secret! Haha! I guess I need to talk to dh and see what he thinks. He is more quiet about things typically than me. Not because he is worried but that’s just his personality when it comes to stuff like this. What are y’all thinking when announcing? I know a couple of you said you’d be waiting!


----------



## brittany12

Oh and this is our last considering this was a surprise!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Tests are looking fab @brittany12 
We will tell close family/friends after our 12 week scan, only hubby and my sister know. We won't announce on social media until baby is here x


----------



## Baby_brain

I have had to tell a couple of people at work already as my job has some risk factors but this is for safety and is all confidential. I have also told my best friend, mum and Dad. We will be telling MIL and FIL when they visit at the end of Feb. We will tell DD and the rest of our family and friends after the 12 week scan.


----------



## brittany12

Only dh and myself know right now!


Is everyone finding out gender or going to let it be a surprise?


----------



## Baby_brain

I think when you tell people is always so different from person to person. I have always been so close to my Mum so told her as soon as I got two lines on the stick! And this time I told Dad too as he knew Mum and I were keeping something from him last time. I let DH choose when to tell his parents. I would prefer not to have to tell work or colleagues this early. But I work with kids who can be very violent, so really need them to know so that I can take a step back when the kids become aggressive.

I think we will be finding out the gender if baby is in a favourable position for the 20 week scan.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I think we will have a surprise, I loved it when hubby told me what ds2 was x


----------



## NatalieAnnie

Hey I’m due Oct 2nd and hoping this little bean sticks because I am so excited! 
This will be our first so I’m not sure wether to find out the gender or not, I want to and he doesn’t, typically can’t agree ha! 
What are you guys thinking of doing?


----------



## Shorty88

How is everyone feeling?? 

I'm so nauseas and gagging loads sorry tmi..

Loving it as I never had that on my two miscarriages so hoping that is a good sign..

As this is our last baby we are not finding out.. i would have loving to have a gender reveal party haha.. we did find out on dd2 and for me it took away the magic of it . We kept the name a secret but it was weird everyone saying she... looking forward to the surprise although I do believe I am having a girl 

I'm trying to keep busy so I'm not fixating on every pain or symptom.. I would love to just blink and be having my private scan (booking it for the 09th of march) should be 9/10 weeks by then


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im the same, trying to keep busy as I'm super scared of another loss, I am calling later on to book our private scan hopefully for 6 weeks ish, I'm so bloated today it's unreal, even work one of hubbys Superdry hoodies to hide it lol!
Also couldn't resist testing haha, 14 dpo, so happy with these lines x


----------



## Shorty88

xxmyheartxx said:


> Im the same, trying to keep busy as I'm super scared of another loss, I am calling later on to book our private scan hopefully for 6 weeks ish, I'm so bloated today it's unreal, even work one of hubbys Superdry hoodies to hide it lol!
> Also couldn't resist testing haha, 14 dpo, so happy with these lines x
> 
> View attachment 1054133

Great lines :happydance:

I have found something keeping me busy and stop me over analysing everything.. baby shoping but putting everything into a memo that I find I like.. I know way too soon but I'm not buying anything just window shoping in the internet lol. I have a big fascination with elephants for the nursery.. sounds mad but it is working x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Shorty88 said:


> Great lines :happydance:
> 
> I have found something keeping me busy and stop me over analysing everything.. baby shoping but putting everything into a memo that I find I like.. I know way too soon but I'm not buying anything just window shoping in the internet lol. I have a big fascination with elephants for the nursery.. sounds mad but it is working x

That's a good idea, we are having our extension started next week so this one is having a brand new room so need ideas! x


----------



## Shorty88

xxmyheartxx said:


> That's a good idea, we are having our extension started next week so this one is having a brand new room so need ideas! x


Ye I just have been on all websites just getting ideas of what I want.. I'm doing my bedroom up aswell so that will keep me busy..


----------



## Baby_brain

Lovely lines!! 

I am so gutted. I just got an email from amazon saying my delivery of clear blue digi has been delayed and might not be here until Thursday. Not what a POAS addict wants to hear. I guess it is just forcing me to hold off a few more days. So hopefully I will definitely get a 3+ result. But I am so annoyed. I was looking forward to peeing on a stick all day after a pretty rubbish day at work.


----------



## brittany12

This is our third and we have one girl and one boy so we’re talking about not finding out but we’re both so impatient and I work in X-ray and have spent a good amount of time in ultrasound so... we’ll see what happens! I’m a planner so not being able to do a girl/boy specific nursery and have all the clothes and such together and ready may stress me out pretty good, but I’m going to try and see. The heart rate and cravings have been spot on with girl or boy so I think I will “know” based on that. I may just buy some things based on that and what I feel and leave tags and keep receipts and if I’m wrong I can exchange!!

I’ve been online shopping and some window shopping. I have bought a few little things but I’m not superstitious at all about it. The one time I kept things a secret and didn’t buy or do anything is the time I had a miscarriage so all of that went out the window for me!

Plus like I said I’m a planner and a budgeter (if that’s a word) so if I find a good deal I grab it!

I am still feeling good. I’ve had some on and off AF cramps but not really anything else. Oh wait! Last night I did have a steak for dinner and have NEVER been able to eat steak while pregnant with any gender and it was a smidge undercooked for me and I couldn’t eat much of it. I did start & take a 4week baby bump photo! It’s so weird to me still!


----------



## NatalieAnnie

Your belly looks great! I’m going to start taking photos of each week, I’m so bloated at the minute though, feel like I have a bump already because of it ha! 

I wish I could be like you, I’m dying to buy things, this will be our first one, we have had 1 MC and I am just soooo paranoid about something going wrong. I’m constantly thinking if I buy something or say the wrong thing I’ll jinx myself. 

I’m really craving steak! It was my birthday the other day and my husband was supposed to take me to our favourite steak restaurant and we had to cancel and it’s all I’ve been able to think about hah!


----------



## brittany12

Thank you! Unfortunately I think I have a baby pudge that won’t go away without surgery! I actually just worked my booty off to lose 25 pounds after ds was 6ish months old! So selfishly I’m a little sad about that

Idk it just doesn’t bother me to be ahead of the game! I started buying stuff when we got married and it took 3 years and one chemical before getting pregnant with dd. I did everything like a lot of women with keeping pregnancy a secret, not buying anything the whole thing and had a missed miscarriage when I should have been going in my 2nd trimester! I’m also a biggg planner! Like I need to know things, I need to plan things, I just need things done and together and ahead of game. I won’t be having a baby shower since this is #3 even though I gave away like ALL of our baby stuff!!

Everyone is different though and everyone has their own corky way of doing things :)

No cravings here, one thing that’s kind of got me worried is no sore bbs! Normally that’s my first sign of pregnancy but maybe it’s just 2 breastfed kids later there is no feeling left :p


----------



## Shorty88

Ok tmi question coming up...

Is anyone else suffering with constipation cramps that then turns into diareha cramps?? I know it's all hormone changes but looking for some home remedies.. a bath helps me but cause we can't have it hot it only helps abit.. 

I started taking spatone with vit C so it is proab that 

On another note I got my bloods for progesterone back it's at 37 on day 21 does that sound ok?


----------



## NatalieAnnie

I have had horrible cramps because of constipation, cramps that have brought me close to tears. I was so worried at first that they meant something else. I’m also looking for some help with this. Tried a few things but like you said, with no hot baths allowed it doesn’t help much and I’m not a fan on tablets. 
I have no clue about the HCG levels, I’m new at this. I’ve just booked mine for a couple of weeks time. I’m tempted to buy a clear blue, last one I got said 2-3 so it should say 3+ now but I’m too nervous


----------



## Shorty88

NatalieAnnie said:


> I have had horrible cramps because of constipation, cramps that have brought me close to tears. I was so worried at first that they meant something else. I’m also looking for some help with this. Tried a few things but like you said, with no hot baths allowed it doesn’t help much and I’m not a fan on tablets.
> I have no clue about the HCG levels, I’m new at this. I’ve just booked mine for a couple of weeks time. I’m tempted to buy a clear blue, last one I got said 2-3 so it should say 3+ now but I’m too nervous


I'm avoiding the digi weeks they cause me nothing but heartbreak.. 

That isn't my hcg levels it's progesterone it was to check if I ovulated which I obviously did lol.. they don't do hcg bloods in Ireland unless there is something wrong x

Here's hoping we get relief soon x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Your levels sound good @Shorty88 when mine was tested many moons ago, if it was below 10 my consultant wanted me to have supplements to increase it.

Im having the cramps as well, joys of pregnancy.

I have booked an early scan for 2 weeks today, just need to keep everything crossed for a sticky one xx


----------



## Shorty88

xxmyheartxx said:


> Your levels sound good @Shorty88 when mine was tested many moons ago, if it was below 10 my consultant wanted me to have supplements to increase it.
> 
> Im having the cramps as well, joys of pregnancy.
> 
> I have booked an early scan for 2 weeks today, just need to keep everything crossed for a sticky one xx

I really want an early scan but wont be getting one till nearly 10 weeks.. might see if the hospital will take me in earlier


When are yous going to stop testing??


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im trying to avoid the epu at all costs, to many bad memories and I'm trying to stay positive, though it's hard. 
I will prob stop testing by the weekend, I've nearly ran out of tests and I know it makes no difference I just like seeing 2 lines lol!
what about you? xx


----------



## NatalieAnnie

I have 2 tests left and then I think I should stop because I’m becoming a bit obsessed! Like you said, it’s just nice seeing the lines and the reassurance it gives you. 
I’m going to book my scan for 1 and a half weeks time, I’m 5 weeks now so hoping by 6 and a half there should be a nice heart beat there ❤️ 
It’s so hard trying to stay positive isn’t it. I foolishly went into mothercare today and looked at prams and nursery furniture and now I’m clinging onto every bit of hope that the little one sticks because I’m so ready to be a mum! 
How you all feeling today? I’m over come by neasua and headaches, in need of a nap ha!


----------



## Shorty88

My delivery of tests haven't come yet so I'm dying to try an ic as i have only tested 3 times.. shocked at myself ha

I say I will stop by the time I'm nearly 6 weeks or when the tests run out.. I will teat every 48 hours so i can see good progression..

@NatalieAnnie I'm the same I have been slowly walking into the baby aisle in Tesco or Dunnes (an Irish department store) and when i see a grey born in 2019 baby grow I just smile and take a mental note to buy it when i have had my 12 week scan..

Won't be long till we will be posting scans..

It's very quiet on bnb does anyone else find? Hopefully there will be more bumps joining this thread


----------



## xxmyheartxx

It's alot quieter than it used to be, I could never keep up when pregnant my oldest son 6 years ago.
I tested before, 1.5 hour hold with fluid and I think my lines won't go much darker, only using ic this time, though I'm dying to get a frer, I think I have about 10 left, but I know I will start stressing over line strength etc and I want to remain as chilled as possible x


----------



## brittany12

The progesterone number sounds good! 

I’ve still been ok had my first wave of nausea smelling coffee this morning :( I need coffee!

I have one free left and I’m going to get a digital but not the weeks indicator one. I will call sometime this week for an appointment! 

Dh and I are discussing names! We haven’t really had any other since having both our kids! We have a girl name and we’re trying to find a boy name!! So hard! We do not like common names, we won’t use something if someone else has used it even on their pet lol and we do not agree! 

I like Sutton, Oaken, Brax
He likes Salter, Wren and Fisher

We already have a Lakelyn and Tallen (i want to keep that “en” ending on the name!)


----------



## brittany12

Bob is superrrrr quiet! With dd is was very chatty! With my ds a year or two ago was quieter but not like it is now!


----------



## Shorty88

Love the names @brittany12 

We have decided Luna for a girl and hubby wants Glen after him but will be calling the baby jr..

4 weeks tomorrow is it weird I'm still worried af will just show up?


----------



## brittany12

I think it’s totally normal! I had a lot of creamy cm and kept thinking it was af!


----------



## LNWXO

Hi everyone! 
Cautiously joining this thread. Due date is the 9th of October :) 
I’m pregnant straight after my MC last cycle so very shocked I fell straight after. Previously with my 7 losses I had never fallen straight after like I used to see on these forums so it was always disheartening but I am now one of them lol. Very excited but also very nervous. 

I will be ringing my midwife and getting a referral to the epu for a scan when I am 6 weeks. 
Congratulations to everyone else :)


----------



## LNWXO

Also yeah totally agree about how quiet it is on here nowadays... :( back in 2012 there was much more going on! X


----------



## brittany12

Congratulations! And prayers for a sticky bean!

Hopefully it’ll pick back up and more people will start lurking and join in on the forum again! 

So I only had one frer left and went ahead and took it and it was defective!! I mean it still shows positive but idk how to explain it.. like not a lot of dye on it or something!


----------



## brittany12

holyyyyyyy heartburn!! We had spaghetti for dinner and I knewww this was going to happen it always does during my pregnancies and it didn’t fail me this time either! However I thought i still had another week or 2 before any symptoms would be hitting me!

Here’s to hoping my typical cup of chocolate milk will knock it out!


----------



## Baby_brain

And now I will step away from the tests.


----------



## Shorty88

Baby_brain said:


> View attachment 1054336
> 
> 
> And now I will step away from the tests.


Nothing like seeing it on a digi x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yay for 3+ @Baby_brain


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I think my ic are pretty much as dark as they go lol, fmu which it really wasn't as I much of peed at least 3 times in the night!


----------



## LNWXO

xxmyheartxx said:


> I think my ic are pretty much as dark as they go lol, fmu which it really wasn't as I much of peed at least 3 times in the night!
> 
> View attachment 1054338

Ohhh love it! :) 

@Baby_brain how many dpo are you? I’m wondering whether to wait to use my digi to get 2-3 or 3+ xx


----------



## Shorty88

Was due af today no sign.. not sure how much darker these are going to get so might keep my last one till next week and see how I get


----------



## Shorty88

Photo won't load ](*,)](*,)


----------



## Shorty88




----------



## xxmyheartxx

Wow!!!! love the fact it pulling the colour to test line, this is why i want a frer xx


----------



## LNWXO

Shorty88 said:


> View attachment 1054342

Tests look fab hun! I’m due AF today and I’m going to take my last frer. I’m not sure mine will look that good though xx


----------



## Shorty88

xxmyheartxx said:


> Wow!!!! love the fact it pulling the colour to test line, this is why i want a frer xx

Ye compared to the 27th the test line is getting lighter the only line I want to see getting lighter :haha:

But ladies I'm pregnant!!! :happydance::headspin:after 2 heartbreaking losses in the last 6 month's I cannot wait to meet this rainbow baby it will be my take home baby I know it...


----------



## Shorty88

LNWXO said:


> Tests look fab hun! I’m due AF today and I’m going to take my last frer. I’m not sure mine will look that good though xx

They are stronger than any of my previous pregnancy I'm starting to think could it be twins :shrug: I had a faint but dark for 8dpo positive the earliest I ever got


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm thinking the same, my tests are super dark for ic and I got my 1st hint at 7dpo clear at 8dpo xx


----------



## Shorty88

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm thinking the same, my tests are super dark for ic and I got my 1st hint at 7dpo clear at 8dpo xx


Are you having an early scan?

Thinking I might get one end of Feb :blush:


----------



## Demotivated

Hello all.. thank you @Shorty88 for letting me know of this group!

So we decided to start TTC #2 only this cycle and due to my PCOS, we diligently used OPKs, pre-seeds and DTD.. 

We have an adorable DS who just turned 4 last week so we are very excited about him having a sibling.

I am 12dpo and my AF isnt due till tomorrow technically.
My wondfos turned positive on 10dpo and got my bloods drawn today.. BETA is 69, progesterone is 15.. EDD 11 Oct.. Its my DH's bday on 4th so baby and daddy will have the same sunsigns :)

Really excited and looking forward to repeating this journey again. God is great indeed..


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations @Demotivated, my eldest daughter was born on my birthday so we share as well.

@Shorty88 I have an early scan booked at 6+2, I'm a nervous wreck so I want a scan asap without going to epu x


----------



## Shorty88

xxmyheartxx said:


> Congratulations @Demotivated, my eldest daughter was born on my birthday so we share as well.
> 
> @Shorty88 I have an early scan booked at 6+2, I'm a nervous wreck so I want a scan asap without going to epu x


I seen my dd1 with heartbeat by then.. I'm going private but they won't do one before 8 weeks.. I'll be sending my hospital forms in next week.. not sure if the epu will want me in earlier


----------



## brittany12

Yayyyy! For all the beautiful lines and digis! How amazing! I have a good feeling for all of us! 

I haven’t called my doctor yet! I’ll have an appointment either 6-7 weeks I’d imagine! 

Here’s my test that was defective yesterday! It literally didn’t show lines for positive or control line until like 20 minutes after I took it! It was dark when I took the photo so it’s kind of dark!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

That's annoying about the test @brittany12 but the lines look fab on it!

@Shorty88 I'm not being referred to midwife/epu until I've had my scan, our private place scans at 6 weeks and I should see the heartbeat by then, my gp has started me on the higher dose of folic acid again and I'm already on baby aspirin so I'm keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Shorty88

brittany12 said:


> Yayyyy! For all the beautiful lines and digis! How amazing! I have a good feeling for all of us!
> 
> I haven’t called my doctor yet! I’ll have an appointment either 6-7 weeks I’d imagine!
> 
> Here’s my test that was defective yesterday! It literally didn’t show lines for positive or control line until like 20 minutes after I took it! It was dark when I took the photo so it’s kind of dark!
> 
> View attachment 1054356


Great lines..

That happened on my last one it took ages for the dye to move across I could see the 2 lines straight away but took ages to dark..


----------



## Baby_brain

LNWXO said:


> Ohhh love it! :)
> 
> @Baby_brain how many dpo are you? I’m wondering whether to wait to use my digi to get 2-3 or 3+ xx

Not sure about dpo for sure as I didn’t test for ovulation. But my app says I am 5weeks 3days according to LMP. I just did the second digi in the pack after a full day of drinking loads and peeing loads. 3+ with no hold. That has made me feel really good. 

Everyone’s lines are looking great. Loving all the positivity in this thread.


----------



## Shorty88

My 3 year old just put her hands on my belly and said mammy there is a brother and sister in your belly :shrug::-s

Don't ask me where it came from as obviously haven't told anyone bar hubby about being pregnant.. now she keeps telling me to lie down and rest haha

Sixth sense maybe :rofl: oh imagine... if seen a few post about there kids prediction of twins.. I'm shook lol


----------



## Shorty88

On another note.. who would you feel about a private Facebook page for this thread? I'm still in the same group for my miscarriage in Aug . It's a easier way to share pics and that?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sounds good for a Facebook group x


----------



## Shorty88

Ok this is a mad photo but it's making me feel so much better....

I have a miscarriage box.. started it in Aug after my d and c.. Scan pics and tests... I look at the scan pics when I'm down it helps me abit...

First 4 test are from my pregnancy in june/July (mmc at 10 weeks in aug)
You can slowly see the line is getting darker.. 

Next 3 are from my chemical/miscarriage in Dec I was only 4weeks 3 days barely any progression but I was so happy with these.. the comparison of my 10dpo to the test marked 27th which was also 10dpo is insane..

Last 3 is current pregnancy.. hoping for a sticky bean but will not be shocked if this is twins looking at how dark the lines are :cloud9:


----------



## brittany12

Oh my goodness! Literally my 4 year old did the same kind of thing to me!! She said a couple days ago I had another baby Tallen in my belly and then yesterday again said mommy you have another baby in your belly let me touch your baby! I was like who told you that? And she’s never give me an answer! I was like weird!!!


----------



## Demotivated

AF "was" due today :af::dance:

12dpo BETA was 69..now getting blood drawn on 15dpo (Saturday).

lets seee how it goes..


----------



## LNWXO

Demotivated said:


> AF "was" due today :af::dance:
> 
> 12dpo BETA was 69..now getting blood drawn on 15dpo (Saturday).
> 
> lets seee how it goes..

Good luck hun! Hopefully a nice double :)



Shorty88 said:


> On another note.. who would you feel about a private Facebook page for this thread? I'm still in the same group for my miscarriage in Aug . It's a easier way to share pics and that?

Facebook group sounds good. I’ve always wondered about them. I guess none of our friends can see that we have joined that group? Xx


----------



## Demotivated

LNWXO said:


> Good luck hun! Hopefully a nice double :)
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook group sounds good. I’ve always wondered about them. I guess none of our friends can see that we have joined that group? Xx

If it's a private group, yes, they can't


----------



## xxmyheartxx

17dpo and I think they are as dark as they will go lol!
When will everyone stop testing?
I'm happy for a Facebook group as long as it's private.
Starting to feel abit rough as well, which is reassuring x


----------



## Shorty88

I took my first ic today 15dpo and it's so dark.. :happydance:

I think I will stop testing now...

What symptoms have you ladies got.. keep in mind it's only to start conversation every pregnancy is different and won't be feeling much for another couple of weeks...

For me I get waves of nausea if I don't eat and gagging if something smells or goes against me.. I have abit if heart burn and indigestion.. boobs are tender but not that bad.. My nipples are so dark (sorry tmi) it's weird...


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Pic please :)
I'm still feeding ds2 who is 14 months so not much change to my nipples tbh, though it feel different lol.
I'm having heartburn if I don't eat x


----------



## Shorty88

15dpo

2min mark after an 1-2 hour hold :happydance::dance:

Ah ladies I'm so excited :baby:


----------



## brittany12

Nice lines!!

No major consistent symptoms here just yet! Had heartburn the other night and a few waves of nausea. Boobs don’t bother me and I’ll get a slight cramp here and there as well as round ligament pain if I move the wrong way!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Very similar lines to mine @Shorty88 for when I was 15dpo, they are amazing!!!!

I'm having some round ligament when I move to quicky x


----------



## LNWXO

Fab lines!! What tests are they? My cheapies are rubbish xx


----------



## LNWXO

I’m not having many symptoms yet. Boobs hurt a little, bloated, twinges here and there xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Mine are one step off eBay hun xx


----------



## Shorty88

My doc has said she wants me in on the 12th of Feb for an early scan.. imagine it was twins I'm so excited.. although I will only be 6 weeks so not expecting to see much


----------



## Shorty88

My doc has said she wants me in on the 12th of Feb for an early scan.. imagine it was twins I'm so excited.. although I will only be 6 weeks so not expecting to see much


----------



## Shorty88

LNWXO said:


> Fab lines!! What tests are they? My cheapies are rubbish xx


Mine are the same as xxmyheartxx from Amazon.. not sure what mui they are


----------



## xxmyheartxx

10 miu hun. 

My scans the 12th as well 0940 eekkk xx


----------



## LNWXO

Ohhh exciting for scans!! I will be having one too but I haven’t text my midwife yet because I don’t want to have to cancel yet another appointment :( But I also don’t want to leave it too late. I think il text her in 2 days time depending on how my frer and digi go... xx


----------



## LNWXO

Also... just now I had this weird stabbing feeling in my left side. Lasted literally 1 second but it made my eyes wince... scared lol


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Everything stretching hun, still not nice though xx


----------



## Shorty88

Mine is my fertility doc doing the scan not contact the hospital till after that visit.. I actually had an appointment that day anyway to see why I was having miscarriages but I emailed her to say I was pregnant she wrote me a prescription and said come in and I'll scan you :p couldn't say no as her ultrasound will be really sensitive as she uses it for ivf


----------



## Shorty88

Meant to say if you see any new bfp in the testing thread let them know about this group x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm not contacting midwife until after scan, I can go to epu if I want to, but I don't lol!
I can't believe how good everyone's positives are,it's fantastic xxx


----------



## Shorty88

Morning sickness at 4 weeks???

Never got it this early on any of my pregnancy.. I know it's a good sign but I'm thinking could it just be a stomach bug maybe??

Making my girls dinner and had to stop 2 times cause I was gagging pretty bad nearly throwing up


----------



## LNWXO

Shorty88 said:


> Morning sickness at 4 weeks???
> 
> Never got it this early on any of my pregnancy.. I know it's a good sign but I'm thinking could it just be a stomach bug maybe??
> 
> Making my girls dinner and had to stop 2 times cause I was gagging pretty bad nearly throwing up

Oh dear, sounds pregnancy related If your gagging! I didn’t have morning sickness with my son so will be interesting to see if I get it this pregnancy x


----------



## brittany12

Sorry I’ve been quiet today. My husbands grandfather passed away unexpectedly and it’s been extremely tough. He was young, in amazing shape, healthy, didn’t smoke, didn’t drink, nothing and had a major heart attack. I’m so sad because I’ve mentioned being scared of announcing baby #3 and such but he would have been so thrilled! I am just in shock and disbelief. Really struggling! 

So happy for you ladies and your scan dates! I wont be calling the doctor until after this passes with the funeral and such on Monday. It’s just hard to announce this after such tragedy


----------



## Demotivated

Real


brittany12 said:


> Sorry I’ve been quiet today. My husbands grandfather passed away unexpectedly and it’s been extremely tough. He was young, in amazing shape, healthy, didn’t smoke, didn’t drink, nothing and had a major heart attack. I’m so sad because I’ve mentioned being scared of announcing baby #3 and such but he would have been so thrilled! I am just in shock and disbelief. Really struggling!
> 
> So happy for you ladies and your scan dates! I wont be calling the doctor until after this passes with the funeral and such on Monday. It’s just hard to announce this after such tragedy

Really sorry to hear this Brittany .. may God give you and your family strength to cope up with this loss..

Afm, Been keeping quite girls.. just a bit frustrated..my lines aren't getting darker. I m getting my bloods tmrw as well to see how the progression is.. 14dpo and using wondfo type tests..


----------



## Baby_brain

brittany12 said:


> Sorry I’ve been quiet today. My husbands grandfather passed away unexpectedly and it’s been extremely tough. He was young, in amazing shape, healthy, didn’t smoke, didn’t drink, nothing and had a major heart attack. I’m so sad because I’ve mentioned being scared of announcing baby #3 and such but he would have been so thrilled! I am just in shock and disbelief. Really struggling!
> 
> So happy for you ladies and your scan dates! I wont be calling the doctor until after this passes with the funeral and such on Monday. It’s just hard to announce this after such tragedy

So so sorry for your loss. My grandfather passed away suddenly when I was pregnant with my daughter. So I do understand the emotions you are feeling. We are all here for you.


----------



## Shorty88

brittany12 said:


> Sorry I’ve been quiet today. My husbands grandfather passed away unexpectedly and it’s been extremely tough. He was young, in amazing shape, healthy, didn’t smoke, didn’t drink, nothing and had a major heart attack. I’m so sad because I’ve mentioned being scared of announcing baby #3 and such but he would have been so thrilled! I am just in shock and disbelief. Really struggling!
> 
> So happy for you ladies and your scan dates! I wont be calling the doctor until after this passes with the funeral and such on Monday. It’s just hard to announce this after such tragedy


So sorry for your loss.. you, and your family are in my thoughts. I lost my grandad while I was ttc i know he would have loving to of met my dds


----------



## xxmyheartxx

brittany12 said:


> Sorry I’ve been quiet today. My husbands grandfather passed away unexpectedly and it’s been extremely tough. He was young, in amazing shape, healthy, didn’t smoke, didn’t drink, nothing and had a major heart attack. I’m so sad because I’ve mentioned being scared of announcing baby #3 and such but he would have been so thrilled! I am just in shock and disbelief. Really struggling!
> 
> So happy for you ladies and your scan dates! I wont be calling the doctor until after this passes with the funeral and such on Monday. It’s just hard to announce this after such tragedy


I'm so sorry for your loss, sending many hugs to you and your family xxx


----------



## LNWXO

brittany12 said:


> Sorry I’ve been quiet today. My husbands grandfather passed away unexpectedly and it’s been extremely tough. He was young, in amazing shape, healthy, didn’t smoke, didn’t drink, nothing and had a major heart attack. I’m so sad because I’ve mentioned being scared of announcing baby #3 and such but he would have been so thrilled! I am just in shock and disbelief. Really struggling!
> 
> So happy for you ladies and your scan dates! I wont be calling the doctor until after this passes with the funeral and such on Monday. It’s just hard to announce this after such tragedy

I am so sorry❤️


----------



## Shorty88

11 more days for my scan eekk really not holding out much hope I will see heartbeat that soon.. 6 weeks???


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I know I am counting down as well, you should be able to see hb xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

18dpo afternoon tests no hold with fluids eekkk


----------



## brittany12

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Demotivated

xxmyheartxx said:


> 18dpo afternoon tests no hold with fluids eekkk
> 
> View attachment 1054573

Soo lucky . No progression on mine..
I think I just test light. With DS I tested 18dpo.. and line was there but lighter than control..beta was 567 that day..


----------



## Shorty88

xxmyheartxx said:


> 18dpo afternoon tests no hold with fluids eekkk
> 
> View attachment 1054573


Amazing lines.. so exciting to start seeing all scan pics x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Demotivated said:


> Soo lucky . No progression on mine..
> I think I just test light. With DS I tested 18dpo.. and line was there but lighter than neutral..beta was 567 that day..

My best friend only had the lightest of light tests as she was very pregnant as bloods was increasing as they should, yet the hpt never got darker xxx


----------



## brittany12

With everything going on for us right now I wasn’t sure what was going on pregnancy wise.. I ordered these clearblue from amazon to use and tell our family on SIL birthday Wednesday. They didn’t come til yesterday but like I mentioned the tragedy happened yesterday so anyway.. I’m pretty happy with these.

I probably won’t be able to tell what symptoms are pregnancy and which are from grieving until next week sometime. Typically most of my symptoms don’t start until about 6 weeks though.


----------



## Shorty88

brittany12 said:


> With everything going on for us right now I wasn’t sure what was going on pregnancy wise.. I ordered these clearblue from amazon to use and tell our family on SIL birthday Wednesday. They didn’t come til yesterday but like I mentioned the tragedy happened yesterday so anyway.. I’m pretty happy with these.
> 
> I probably won’t be able to tell what symptoms are pregnancy and which are from grieving until next week sometime. Typically most of my symptoms don’t start until about 6 weeks though.
> 
> View attachment 1054579
> View attachment 1054580


So sorry for your loss again but great lines I never seen a dark clear blue cross like yours.. I'm the same on both my dds symptoms didn't really appear till 6-7 weeks so I'm not freaking myself out although I was sick yesterday and boobs are sore today but keeping busy so I'm not over analysing all of them and driving myself insane x


----------



## NatalieAnnie

I am loving all these lines! It genuinely makes me so happy
Hopefully all our little beans stick around till October ❤️
Finally braved it today and took the digi and I am so happy! Gonna go for my reassurance scan next week, keeping my fingers crossed for a little heart beat ❤️
How’s everyone feeling? I’m so up and down! I’m on top of the world when I’ve taken a test and then the day after I’m worried sick all over again!


----------



## NatalieAnnie

Really sorry to hear about your loss Brittany. 
My thoughts are with you and your family! 
Just remember to stay strong for your little bean ❤️



brittany12 said:


> Sorry I’ve been quiet today. My husbands grandfather passed away unexpectedly and it’s been extremely tough. He was young, in amazing shape, healthy, didn’t smoke, didn’t drink, nothing and had a major heart attack. I’m so sad because I’ve mentioned being scared of announcing baby #3 and such but he would have been so thrilled! I am just in shock and disbelief. Really struggling!
> 
> So happy for you ladies and your scan dates! I wont be calling the doctor until after this passes with the funeral and such on Monday. It’s just hard to announce this after such tragedy


----------



## Demotivated

Hugs again Brittany. You are a strong woman :hugs:

AFM, finally lines got better. Phew. Getting bloods drawn today. Hopefully beta has more than doubled..


----------



## GeriMumma

Hi everyone!

My baby is due on the 5th October.

Very nervous about this one. In the past 12 months this is my third natural pregnancy (lost 1 at 6 weeks and 1 at 8 weeks), plus ive done one round of ivf egg harvesting, and had one failed transfer. What a year 2018 was!

We have 2 frozen embyos left and was about to have a transfer when we discovered i was pregnant again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Demotivated

GeriMumma said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My baby is due on the 5th October.
> 
> Very nervous about this one. In the past 12 months this is my third natural pregnancy (lost 1 at 6 weeks and 1 at 8 weeks), plus ive done one round of ivf egg harvesting, and had one failed transfer. What a year 2018 was!
> 
> We have 2 frozen embyos left and was about to have a transfer when we discovered i was pregnant again. Fingers crossed.

Lots of love to you darling and prayers for this bean to be sticky.. happy and healthy 9months :baby:


----------



## Demotivated

Sorry girls I am going crazy..I m finally getting these dark lines :bfp:
They are getting me all excited..
Meeting my doc on Monday


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Loving all of these tests!!!


----------



## Shorty88

Wow @Demotivated lines look great..

This is the first morning i have not wanted to test... shocked at myself as i have loads of ic s and one frer left.. I'm afraid of the hook affect scaring the life out of me so debating if I'm going to take it or not x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I didn't either, for the same reason, I only have 1 ic left and I thinking I might just throw it away x


----------



## GeriMumma

Demotivated said:


> Lots of love to you darling and prayers for this bean to be sticky.. happy and healthy 9months :baby:[/Q
> 
> Thanks lovely


----------



## Shorty88

Ok I have a problem :rofl:.. I have been feeling fine all morning so freaking myself out (blaming my last 2 miscarriages on my anxiety) I took my last frer and 2 ic s.. for reassurance :oops::shy:

Told hubby to hide rest of ics

17dpo


----------



## brittany12

Wow y’all these are amazing lines! 

And thank you so so much for the kind words! I’m trying to be the strong one so being able to voice on here my hurt helps! 

I still have not called my doctor to schedule and appointment! I will for sure do it next week though! 

Symptoms: y’all I’ve had an awful headache that I haven’t had in such a long long time! It has to be hormone related! I thought first was from crying and such but i am an essential oil user and my go to there didn’t work and neither did Tylenol so now last resort it warm bath with oils! 

Boobs don’t hurt but at times they feel full.. I have lovely 2 time breastfeeding boobs so.. lol 

I had a really bad cramp in the middle of the night and I felt like that was going to be it! Like I was going to miscarry. It went away quick and haven’t felt it since so that was weird. 

I think that is all I’ve got! Anyone have a pregnancy announcement idea yet they’re going to use to share with everyone?


----------



## Demotivated

Beta hcg 506..
That has gone from 69 to 506 in 3 days!
I am shook to be honest :)

My progesterone is a tad low though.. 17.. which is not bad.. but could have been better


----------



## Hollynesss

Hi ladies! :hello: I’d love to join you guys! I just got a :bfp: and am super excited to make my two year a big sister! I’m due October 13th :)


----------



## brittany12

Demotivated said:


> Beta hcg 506..
> That has gone from 69 to 506 in 3 days!
> I am shook to be honest :)
> 
> My progesterone is a tad low though.. 17.. which is not bad.. but could have been better

Nice hcg numbers! Will they put you on a progesterone supplement?


----------



## brittany12

Hollynesss said:


> Hi ladies! :hello: I’d love to join you guys! I just got a :bfp: and am super excited to make my two year a big sister! I’m due October 13th :)

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## Demotivated

brittany12 said:


> Nice hcg numbers! Will they put you on a progesterone supplement?

I am not sure. My doctor is generally not a believer of excess medication. With my DS also I had almost same numbers and I was on no supplement. I m meeting her on Monday so let's see.


----------



## Shorty88

Hollynesss said:


> Hi ladies! :hello: I’d love to join you guys! I just got a :bfp: and am super excited to make my two year a big sister! I’m due October 13th :)


Welcome happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## LNWXO

Girls I am cramping this morning :( on and off. It’s not too bad but enough to freak me out!!! X


----------



## Baby_brain

LNWXO said:


> Girls I am cramping this morning :( on and off. It’s not too bad but enough to freak me out!!! X

I have been cramping on and off since the start. Trying to relax and remember everything is stretching down there. Try not to freak out.

I am feeling awful this morning. I have this horrible cough and cold that my DH has given me (thanks!) and the morning sickness has hit full force. So. Much. Saliva. :shock::sick::sick:


----------



## LNWXO

Baby_brain said:


> I have been cramping on and off since the start. Trying to relax and remember everything is stretching down there. Try not to freak out.
> 
> I am feeling awful this morning. I have this horrible cough and cold that my DH has given me (thanks!) and the morning sickness has hit full force. So. Much. Saliva. :shock::sick::sick:

That’s what I have to try and remind myself too but it’s so hard :( oh no hope you feel better soon! I wish I had some sorta sickness to reassure me, but I didn’t have sickness with my son either. Xx


----------



## Baby_brain

LNWXO said:


> That’s what I have to try and remind myself too but it’s so hard :( oh no hope you feel better soon! I wish I had some sorta sickness to reassure me, but I didn’t have sickness with my son either. Xx

I do totally understand. My last pregnancy was a loss (in 2016) and I am so paranoid and worried all the time. I am hoping that the sickness is due to the pregnancy and not the cough and cold. 

I wish I could afford an early scan to reassure me. But it really is money that we can’t spend right now. So I just have to sit tight until the end of March. :?

I am seeing the midwife for my booking appointment next Sunday and I think I am going to ask for an earlier scan if possible due to my anxiety, previous loss and the cramping I am getting. I don’t hold out hope though.

How far along are you?


----------



## LNWXO

Baby_brain said:


> I do totally understand. My last pregnancy was a loss (in 2016) and I am so paranoid and worried all the time. I am hoping that the sickness is due to the pregnancy and not the cough and cold.
> 
> I wish I could afford an early scan to reassure me. But it really is money that we can’t spend right now. So I just have to sit tight until the end of March. :?
> 
> I am seeing the midwife for my booking appointment next Sunday and I think I am going to ask for an earlier scan if possible due to my anxiety, previous loss and the cramping I am getting. I don’t hold out hope though.
> 
> How far along are you?

I’m sorry for your loss❤️ I have also had 8 losses, 7 before my son who was born in 2016, and 1 last cycle. 
I would definitely ask your doctor for a referral to the epu if your anxious :) I am getting a referral from my midwife to have a scan at 6 weeks, and then at 8 weeks. I haven’t told her I’m pregnant yet, because I don’t want to jinx it...
I’m 4w4d, you? Xx


----------



## Baby_brain

LNWXO said:


> I’m sorry for your loss❤️ I have also had 8 losses, 7 before my son who was born in 2016, and 1 last cycle.
> I would definitely ask your doctor for a referral to the epu if your anxious :) I am getting a referral from my midwife to have a scan at 6 weeks, and then at 8 weeks. I haven’t told her I’m pregnant yet, because I don’t want to jinx it...
> I’m 4w4d, you? Xx

By LMP I am 5w5d but due to my cycle length I think I might actually be just over 6weeks. Not entirely sure though!


----------



## LNWXO

Baby_brain said:


> By LMP I am 5w5d but due to my cycle length I think I might actually be just over 6weeks. Not entirely sure though!

Ah I see. I downloaded a pregnancy app and I put the first day of when I had my mc on the 24th Dec and it’s put me at 5w6d but I didn’t ovulate until really late. Xx


----------



## Baby_brain

LNWXO said:


> Ah I see. I downloaded a pregnancy app and I put the first day of when I had my mc on the 24th Dec and it’s put me at 5w6d but I didn’t ovulate until really late. Xx

Ah ok. See my last period was 24th Dec. I don’t test for ovulation. But I definitely know when I am ovulating IYSWIM so I am pretty sure I am 6w1d. That would put me in a September due date though, so don’t kick me outta the group!

Really sorry for your losses. It is heartbreaking.


----------



## Shorty88

LNWXO said:


> Girls I am cramping this morning :( on and off. It’s not too bad but enough to freak me out!!! X


I had some cramping yesterday that had me running to the toielt every two mins.. mine turned out to be constipation/ gas cramps.. sorry tmi.. I started taking iron so I'm presuming that is what causing it.. I ended up having a bath and going straight to bed seem ok now..

Anyone else suffering with hip and back pain? To the point I can't get comfortable at all.. annoying my hubby that much he has bought me a pregnancy pillow to help..

I have always suffered with my back (thanks big boobs) and hip so even if i wasn't pregnant I say I would of got the support pillow

I had my chemical at 4 weeks 4 days in December so I'm looking forward to passing this date as it will be a lil milestone I have passed.. setting myself lil goals like that till I can get my scan on the 12th


----------



## Shorty88

Baby_brain said:


> Ah ok. See my last period was 24th Dec. I don’t test for ovulation. But I definitely know when I am ovulating IYSWIM so I am pretty sure I am 6w1d. That would put me in a September due date though, so don’t kick me outta the group!
> 
> Really sorry for your losses. It is heartbreaking.


Haha I'll be having this baby in September and I started the Oct thread.. never kick you out lol x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm having cramping, my left hip hurts and I feel mega hungover lol, I could keep eating anything but I don't know what I want to eat.
Is anyone else still testing? I think I'm done x


----------



## LNWXO

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm having cramping, my left hip hurts and I feel mega hungover lol, I could keep eating anything but I don't know what I want to eat.
> Is anyone else still testing? I think I'm done x

I’m hating the cramps :( I just dipped a frer haha xx


----------



## Shorty88

I'm done testing.. don't think I'll get much darker with the ics so I'll be just driving myself insane looking to see if it is getting darker or later... 

Roll on the 12th


----------



## Shorty88

LNWXO said:


> I’m hating the cramps :( I just dipped a frer haha xx


Can't wait to see it x


----------



## LNWXO

I just want them to hurry up and steal the dye :(


----------



## xxmyheartxx

It's darker already and it's not dry!!! Will you be doing another clear blue?

I've stopped testing because the ic won't go no darker and I will scare myself with the hock effect soon, can't wait for the 12th either! xx


----------



## LNWXO

xxmyheartxx said:


> It's darker already and it's not dry!!! Will you be doing another clear blue?
> 
> I've stopped testing because the ic won't go no darker and I will scare myself with the hock effect soon, can't wait for the 12th either! xx

I do have another clear blue, I’m too scared to take it tho lol. Shall I wait until I’m 5 weeks? Yeah I’ve got 2 more frer and the digi and then I’m gunna stop too! Xx


----------



## Baby_brain

LNWXO said:


> I do have another clear blue, I’m too scared to take it tho lol. Shall I wait until I’m 5 weeks? Yeah I’ve got 2 more frer and the digi and then I’m gunna stop too! Xx

Do the clear blue! It will definitely be 2-3 weeks


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Will be 2-3 now xx


----------



## twinklestar25

Hi ladies, I just got my bfp. Just 10dpo so very early estimated I’ll be due mid Oct, thinking 17th. This is baby number 3 for us! Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all. Happy & healthy 9 months to you all x


----------



## Shorty88

For anyone that is suffering with stretching cramps, back pain, hip pain, nausea, sickness it will be worth it in the end xx


----------



## Shorty88

Welcome @twinklestar25 I will add you to the homepage now x

I'm pregnant with my 3rd too x happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## Demotivated

Just came back from doctor visit. 
Since my beta has jumped 7x in 3 says she is suspecting it to b twins. TWINS.

I don't want twins :( :(

Also put me on progesterone supplement and high folic acid


----------



## Sushai

Hi ladies :hi:

I got my bfp two weeks ago but had no idea when I’d be due as I’m 11 weeks postpartum with twins and was still waiting for my first af to arrive. Just had my dating scan this morning and I’m due 3rd October. This will be baby number 6 for us. 

Demotivated just wanted to say that with my twins my hcg tripled in less than 48hrs. Good luck!


----------



## Demotivated

Sushai said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I got my bfp two weeks ago but had no idea when I’d be due as I’m 11 weeks postpartum with twins and was still waiting for my first af to arrive. Just had my dating scan this morning and I’m due 3rd October. This will be baby number 6 for us.
> 
> Demotivated just wanted to say that with my twins my hcg tripled in less than 48hrs. Good luck!

Congratulations and baby dust to you for sticky bean :)


Though my number in itself isnt crazy high for 15dpo (506), doctor says may be the first beta was measured incorrectly. I would sure hope she is right. I am so not ready for twins. :-(


----------



## Shorty88

Demotivated said:


> Just came back from doctor visit.
> Since my beta has jumped 7x in 3 says she is suspecting it to b twins. TWINS.
> 
> I don't want twins :( :(
> 
> Also put me on progesterone supplement and high folic acid


Are they bringing you in for an early scan to see if you are pregnant with twins.. maybe you just have fast growing hcg?


----------



## Shorty88

Sushai said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I got my bfp two weeks ago but had no idea when I’d be due as I’m 11 weeks postpartum with twins and was still waiting for my first af to arrive. Just had my dating scan this morning and I’m due 3rd October. This will be baby number 6 for us.
> 
> Demotivated just wanted to say that with my twins my hcg tripled in less than 48hrs. Good luck!


Welcome.. and wow I say that was a shock x


----------



## Demotivated

Shorty88 said:


> Are they bringing you in for an early scan to see if you are pregnant with twins.. maybe you just have fast growing hcg?

no early scan yet as even with 1 Sac you can have twins.
So will go in at 6.5-7weeks to see if there is one heart beat or two :lol:

Though i have to get a beta done tmrw as well and if that is also 4x higher, then have to report to the doc asap


----------



## playgirl666

hi i just got my bfp yesterday :) according to dates etc i should be due on the 16th of october, my eldest dd is 10 on the 28th of october x


----------



## Sushai

Shorty88 said:


> Welcome.. and wow I say that was a shock x

It was a bit of a shock :shock: as we weren’t expecting it to happen so quickly lol



Demotivated said:


> no early scan yet as even with 1 Sac you can have twins.
> So will go in at 6.5-7weeks to see if there is one heart beat or two :lol:
> 
> Though i have to get a beta done tmrw as well and if that is also 4x higher, then have to report to the doc asap

The sac thing is true. At around the 5 week mark I only had one visible sac, a week later there were definitely two, heartbeats and all. I’m really curious to see how it all turns out for you. 



playgirl666 said:


> hi i just got my bfp yesterday :) according to dates etc i should be due on the 16th of october, my eldest dd is 10 on the 28th of october x

Congratulations!! Yay for October babies, my eldest is also an October baby born on the 4th :)


----------



## Shorty88

playgirl666 said:


> hi i just got my bfp yesterday :) according to dates etc i should be due on the 16th of october, my eldest dd is 10 on the 28th of october x


Welcome happy and healthy 9 months

Wow loving all the new bfps x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations to all the new bfps!!

How exciting @Demotivated


----------



## Shorty88

How is everyone feeling? Anyone suffering with morning sickness yet?

My mouth keeps filling up with salvia which is a sign for me my sickness is just around the corner.. I got myself antisickness bands if it gets worse.. boobs are still tender but not too bad.. countdown is on for the 12th hoping to see a heartbeat x


----------



## LNWXO

Shorty88 said:


> How is everyone feeling? Anyone suffering with morning sickness yet?
> 
> My mouth keeps filling up with salvia which is a sign for me my sickness is just around the corner.. I got myself antisickness bands if it gets worse.. boobs are still tender but not too bad.. countdown is on for the 12th hoping to see a heartbeat x

I felt a little sick last night before I went to sleep but nothing major. I’m not sure if it was pregnancy related or not. I wonder if I will get sickness with this pregnancy! My boobs are tender too, sometimes quite sore and then sometimes just tender. 

I still haven’t told my midwife, I looked back on our texts and she said to message her when I’m 6 weeks and she will refer me but I kinda wanna have the date now haha. I could ring my doctor I suppose and see if he will do the refferal... x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm going through stages of feeling rough and then normal but I know that will change soon hopefully, had a panic yesterday while out as I thought I had started bleeding, cue a major panic trying to find a toilet and nothing was there thankfully. I'm very hungry all the time. 
Spoke to gp who has put me on higher folic acid and vit d which I will wait to take as I've got 2 packs of pregnacre to use 1st, though ive started the extra folic acid, I've also self referred to the midwife who offered me a reassurance scan if I want one but I declined for now as I have my private one next week and my appointment will come in the post for booking in and 12 week scan, just keeping everything crossed this one is a sticky x


----------



## Shorty88

If seen a few people say they are on higher dosage of folic acid.. what dosage is it? I'm taking spa tones with vit C and my folic acid.. pregnacare does not agree with me at all.

Struggling big time to get water into me if I drink to much it makes me feel like I'm going to puke..


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm pretty sure it 5mg of folic acid,I will check when I am home. 
I'm trying to keep taking pregnacare as I'm still feeding ds2 even though it tastes vile and makes me struggle go to the loo xx


----------



## Hollynesss

The morning sickness (or all day sickness more like!) is starting to kick in already. Anyone else?


----------



## Shorty88

Hollynesss said:


> The morning sickness (or all day sickness more like!) is starting to kick in already. Anyone else?


Hasn't fully kicked in yet but on my previous pregnancy I wasn't sick till after 6 weeks so I say I'll be the same this time around


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Mine normally starts 6+ weeks, I'm hoping it's not as bad as last time x


----------



## Demotivated

xxmyheartxx said:


> Congratulations to all the new bfps!!
> 
> How exciting @Demotivated

Scary babe, scary for me [-o&lt;


----------



## Demotivated

Shorty88 said:


> If seen a few people say they are on higher dosage of folic acid.. what dosage is it? I'm taking spa tones with vit C and my folic acid.. pregnacare does not agree with me at all.
> 
> Struggling big time to get water into me if I drink to much it makes me feel like I'm going to puke..

High BMI, general deficiency, not taking folic acid prior to conception, high risk pregnancy are major reasons.

Dosage is 5mg (5000mcg)

I m on it due to #1


----------



## Baby_brain

Really struggling with worrying and anxiety today. Just keep having this feeling that something is going to go wrong. No idea why. Maybe it is because I was starting to feel like it all will go well and now I am reigning myself back in.

I even took another (my last) test which was obviously Pregnant 3+.

Someone tell me to get a grip please! The next 6 weeks until scan are going to be torture!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Baby_brain said:


> Really struggling with worrying and anxiety today. Just keep having this feeling that something is going to go wrong. No idea why. Maybe it is because I was starting to feel like it all will go well and now I am reigning myself back in.
> 
> I even took another (my last) test which was obviously Pregnant 3+.
> 
> Someone tell me to get a grip please! The next 6 weeks until scan are going to be torture!!


I'm feeling the same x


----------



## Shorty88

Baby_brain said:


> Really struggling with worrying and anxiety today. Just keep having this feeling that something is going to go wrong. No idea why. Maybe it is because I was starting to feel like it all will go well and now I am reigning myself back in.
> 
> I even took another (my last) test which was obviously Pregnant 3+.
> 
> Someone tell me to get a grip please! The next 6 weeks until scan are going to be torture!!


After two loss recently I think that fear will be with me till 12 week scan .. have a early scan on the 12th of feb and then again on the 09th of march before my 12 weeks scan..

Only reason I am is I had a scan at 7 weeks baby had heart beat and then on a private scan at 10 weeks I found out I had a MMC so the fear is there.. but my tests this time around have been my darkest so hoping that is a good sign my hcg is going the right direction.. haven't done a digi as they cause me too much anxiety


----------



## brittany12

Wow so much to catch up on! Been a busy and emotional day here! Will catch up with everyone soon! 

Congratulations and welcome to the new bfps!


----------



## Hollynesss

Big hugs to all of you! :hugs:

I haven’t had much time to read each post, but I will get to it as I’m excited to meet you ladies!

I have some fears about this pregnancy because I’m 35, at that magic “geriatric” pregnancy age. Looking very forward to (and am a nervous wreck about) the genetic testing this time around.


----------



## Demotivated

Hows everyone doing? almost 5 weeks here and no morning sickness yet.

Met my doc on Monday and she has put me on high folic acid and progesterone suppositories.

I am also been put on baby asprin as with my DS i developed high resistance uterine blood flow at 20 weeks. Due to this i had issues with amniotic fluid and he was lil small for gestational age (6lbs at birth)

The doc is being cautious this time, which is good i guess.

My scans will also be done by fetal medicine expert and i go for first one on 22 Feb (will be 7 weeks then)

Got my blood drawn today for fasting sugar, TSH and beta (to see the doubling speed)

Its going to be a looooong journey :)


----------



## LNWXO

Congratulations to all the new ladies here! Can’t wait to spend the next 9 months following your journeys :)

@Demotivated im glad the doctor is taking extra care this pregnancy. Good luck for test results! 

Afm,
5 weeks today! Last month I started bleeding at 5w2d so I’m still a bit nervous. I have a scan at the epu on the 12th and il be 5w6d same as when I was pregnant with my son so hopefully we a heartbeat!Xx


----------



## Shorty88

@LNWXO 5 weeks here too :dance: and a scan on the 12th here's hoping we both see our lil beans heartbeat xx

Afm holy hell nausea has kicked up a notched I'm gagging after everything I taste, smell and look at :wacko:

I'm loving it :rofl:as I never had any sickness on my miscarriages so I'm hoping that is a sign this pregnancy is moving forward.. 

How is everyone? Anyone still testing? Love see progression tests x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My nipples started hurting in the night when ds2 was feeding ouch ouch and ouch!
12th is a busy day for scans, fx for us all!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've just used my last ever test!!!!! No hold either, I've actually got a dye stealer ic..... this is 2 mins in x


----------



## Shorty88

xxmyheartxx said:


> I've just used my last ever test!!!!! No hold either, I've actually got a dye stealer ic..... this is 2 mins in x
> 
> View attachment 1055024


Wow looks great never seen an ic take dye before and the test line looks thicker than the control line.. line heaven x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm very happy with it x


----------



## Demotivated

all the best ladies for the scan.. i might go in on 16 or 18 (depends on appointment availability)

so exciting! :) :)

@LNWXO Dont worry and stay positive.. i know its hard to do so but keep the faith going...


----------



## MissCassie

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I join?

I am currently 6 days past a frozen embryo transfer which is 11dpo.
We transferred 2 x 5 day blastocyst and I have been having positives since 4dp5t which was 9dpo.

If you go off my transfer date the due date would be 18th October:)

Congrats on all of the BFPs


----------



## Shorty88

MissCassie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join?
> 
> I am currently 6 days past a frozen embryo transfer which is 11dpo.
> We transferred 2 x 5 day blastocyst and I have been having positives since 4dp5t which was 9dpo.
> 
> If you go off my transfer date the due date would be 18th October:)
> 
> Congrats on all of the BFPs
> 
> View attachment 1055035
> View attachment 1055037


Welcome and congratulations happy and healthy 9 months xx 

Will you be having an early scan?


----------



## Shorty88

Just came across this t shirt how cool is this for a bump pic... 

Anyone started taking bump pics??


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I took one at 5 weeks and will take one weekly now until I have baby, my last one was when I was induced with ds2. That t-shirt is fab!!!


----------



## Shorty88

It's cool and only like 6 pound.. I couldn't imagine my top fitting now and 40 weeks pregnant ha


----------



## Demotivated

Good news.. Beta has gone from 506 to 1950 in 4 days so doubling nicely. Doesn't look like twins :D


----------



## Hollynesss

That’s great!!


----------



## Shorty88

Demotivated said:


> Good news.. Beta has gone from 506 to 1950 in 4 days so doubling nicely. Doesn't look like twins :D


Great news.. x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Demotivated said:


> Good news.. Beta has gone from 506 to 1950 in 4 days so doubling nicely. Doesn't look like twins :D

Fab news x


----------



## Demotivated

Thanks girls. Taken a lot of weight off my shoulders. Twin pregnancy can be difficult. 
Now lookolo forward to the scan..

How's everyone feeling? Have you all told anyone about it? I m soooo tempted :p


----------



## Sushai

Great news demotivated!

As for telling anyone my husband and kids know. My two daughters spilled the beans first day back at school lol. So two of the mothers know and all the teachers at my daughters kindy! I hate people knowing before 12 weeks it’s just hard if things don’t go as planned. 

Also... 6 weeks today, yay! I have another scan coming up on the 18th. Hopefully I’ll get to see the heartbeat then and then I’ll feel a lot more comfortable with people knowing.


----------



## brittany12

I have missed so much in one day!! 

Congratulations to the new bfps and welcome! 

Still no symptoms here other than some stretching pains! Sometimes it had me worried and other times I’m like nope I’m not going to worry I’m just going to enjoy the sick free days! Boobs feel fuller but not painful. Oh and I’m sleepy a lot! 

I called my dr and got a random receptionist that does things by the books and made my appointment on 2/28 which will put me at almost 9 weeks! And the funny part was she tried to tell me I’d only be about 6 weeks based on my LMP of 12/31! Lol I was like um no mam I’ll be almost 9 weeks and he normally sees all his patients by 7 weeks and sees me because of my history immediately after finding out. She tried to say well that doesn’t mean your baby will be almost 9 weeks! I was like oh wow.. ok just make it and I’ll call the nurse later! I haven’t even bothered to call the nurse yet! Debating on if I should just leave it. I recently got rid of my Doppler because we decided to be done and here I am now needing one!! So I’ll probably go ahead and buy a new one.


----------



## LNWXO

Morning girls!

Cramping last night and slightly this morning. They aren’t as strong as last nights but still freaking me out.
I have my booking appointment with my midwife today which is unusual because I’m only 5 weeks. I wonder why. Because last month she booked me in for when I’d be around 8 weeks. 

Hope everyone’s ok. X


----------



## Shorty88

Only hubby knows and will be staying that way till 12 weeks scan.. after two miscarriages I swore I would not tell anyone till I'm 12 weeks as the phone call to say I lost the baby is horrible..

@LNWXO I had some cramping to this morning.. we are the same amount of weeks so could be stretching pain.. 
Good luck with your appointment 


Afm.. sickness started last night.. haven't been sick since so could just be something I ate but feeling horrible this morning can only eat small meals every hour or so.. struggling to get any water into me at all so that is a concern.. gone off all fizzy drinks so forcing myself to sip water all day x


----------



## LNWXO

Shorty88 said:


> Only hubby knows and will be staying that way till 12 weeks scan.. after two miscarriages I swore I would not tell anyone till I'm 12 weeks as the phone call to say I lost the baby is horrible..
> 
> @LNWXO I had some cramping to this morning.. we are the same amount of weeks so could be stretching pain..
> Good luck with your appointment
> 
> 
> Afm.. sickness started last night.. haven't been sick since so could just be something I ate but feeling horrible this morning can only eat small meals every hour or so.. struggling to get any water into me at all so that is a concern.. gone off all fizzy drinks so forcing myself to sip water all day x

Yeah that’s true. Sorry your not feeling great this morning. I don’t have sickness, it’s frustrating me. I have a fear of sick and I never had sickness with my son but I’d rather be feeling sick and know things are going ok. 
Roll on Tuesday! X


----------



## LNWXO

Went to my midwife app. Went well, had a student midwife do my bloods while I was there, also got my notes etc. Had to go through all history. I’m not midwife led, I’m consistent led as high risk atm because of my blood pressure going so high after birth. She said hopefully he will put back to midwife led though, just wants to get his take on it. (Hope so as I want to go to the birthing centre again) Also she had requested him to discuss progesterone with me, and see if I need it (due to mc) I’ve been classed as a vulnerable person (which has annoyed me slightly) I have slight mental health issues I get that and I’m glad they are aware of it, but I don’t think I need to be called vulnerable? And even if I do, I wish she didn’t tell me. It’s really upset me. But yeah went well. Just gotta wait for the scan now....


----------



## Shorty88

Just got a email from my doc she cancelled my app on the 12th :brat:

She is a endo specialist and at the min there is a nurse and midwife strike in Ireland .. she has had to cancel some operations last week and this week so she is back in theatre on the 12th.. I understand and agree with the nurses strike so i can't be too mad just frustrated.. she is going to see if she can get me in the following week


----------



## Shorty88

Booked for the 16th now.. not to bad I'll be 6 weeks 3 days so should defo see heart by then


----------



## Baby_brain

Hi gals! Sounds like everything is going well for everyone. I have been soooo naseuous the last couple of days. So much worse than I was with my daughter. My booking appointment is on Sunday. Excited to get the ball rolling! 

Also my parents told me today that they would like to pay for me to have an early reassurance scan! I am so grateful and so excited. I think I am going to book it for a week on Saturday where I should be 8 weeks (by my dates not LMP.)


----------



## Shorty88

@LNWXO Just seen your post there.. sorry to hear the nurse made you feel shitty..

I had pre and post natal depression on my dd2 and I suffer with anxiety and depression so I will be seeing the counsellor soon enough also.

Sometimes they don't think before they speak xx


----------



## Baby_brain

LNWXO said:


> Went to my midwife app. Went well, had a student midwife do my bloods while I was there, also got my notes etc. Had to go through all history. I’m not midwife led, I’m consistent led as high risk atm because of my blood pressure going so high after birth. She said hopefully he will put back to midwife led though, just wants to get his take on it. (Hope so as I want to go to the birthing centre again) Also she had requested him to discuss progesterone with me, and see if I need it (due to mc) I’ve been classed as a vulnerable person (which has annoyed me slightly) I have slight mental health issues I get that and I’m glad they are aware of it, but I don’t think I need to be called vulnerable? And even if I do, I wish she didn’t tell me. It’s really upset me. But yeah went well. Just gotta wait for the scan now....

They should not have made you feel that way. Not fair to label you that way.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
I'm just joining I'm only 4 weeks and 1 day pregnant with mine and hubbys 3rd baby. 
My due date will be 16th October:)

Got this on a cheepie this is the darkest I've seen it so far with this brand

Been getting strong BFPs on FRER since 11DPO. 


Test line on left and control on right. Cudnt believe yesterdays it's even darker than control line and came up in seconds.
I'm still in shock and worried because it's so early as I've had 2 chemicals and also a MC at 10 weeks. So been testing like crazy making sure them lines are getting darker. 
I also did a didgi which said pregnant 1-2 but still worrying. I just pray a) there's a baby in there and b) it's healthy. And that I can get to at least 36 weeks. 
I feel huge already. My belly has got serious bloat. 

Haha what on earth lol. 
My last preganacy was a high risk pregnancy because in 2011 I had a liver transplant. I got to 32 weeks and developed pre eclampsia and also that liver thing where u itch like mad that u get only in pregnancy. Not sure the medical name for it. 
Anyway I got as far as 35+4 and they broke my waters and DD was born weighing 5lb 7oz. She was very sick when she was born and was in SCBU for 16 days. She lost weight went down to 4lb 10oz. We brought her home at 16 days and weighing 5lb 1oz. She is now 6 years old. My little miracle.

So this pregnancy will also be high risk. And even more so because I'm alot older. I'm 39. So I am real nervous. I just pray I have a healthy baby this time. I prob will have to have this baby in September because I know they won't allow me to go full term but my due date is still October so I'm staying here if ure all have me hehe. 

Sorry about the essay lol. And life story just wanted u all to know a little about me. Our DS is 8 and I also have 2 grown up children from a previous relationship. 
:hi:


----------



## brittany12

I can’t believe we’re all getting ready for appointments or having appointments!

@Suggerhoney that is so scary about your previous pregnancy but prayers for a safe and easy one this time with a healthy baby and [email protected]_brain yay for a reassurance scan! How sweet of them!

@Shorty88 stinks about rescheduling but the 16th isn’t too far away!! Plus side is baby will be bigger and should be able to see heartbeat!!

@LNWXO not a nice comment! Maybe they meant well but should have totally used common sense and been more aware of their choice of words! Glad everything else went well!

As for me.. spoke to my dr nurse and she of course moved up my appointment! It’s on 13th or 14th! I swore it was the 14th because I asked if anything was available on Thursday but then when I was telling my husband I couldn’t remember if maybe she said 13th! Thankfully they send reminder calls and texts messages out so I will know! I will have an ultrasound first and then see him for a couple of moments. I’ll probably keep my appointment for the 28th too because that’s when I meet with the coordinator to go over all the financial stuff, dos and donts and stuff that for a third time mom to be seems irrelevant but oh well!

Anyone have an announcement planned?


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> I can’t believe we’re all getting ready for appointments or having appointments!
> 
> @Suggerhoney that is so scary about your previous pregnancy but prayers for a safe and easy one this time with a healthy baby and [email protected]_brain yay for a reassurance scan! How sweet of them!
> 
> @Shorty88 stinks about rescheduling but the 16th isn’t too far away!! Plus side is baby will be bigger and should be able to see heartbeat!!
> 
> @LNWXO not a nice comment! Maybe they meant well but should have totally used common sense and been more aware of their choice of words! Glad everything else went well!
> 
> As for me.. spoke to my dr nurse and she of course moved up my appointment! It’s on 13th or 14th! I swore it was the 14th because I asked if anything was available on Thursday but then when I was telling my husband I couldn’t remember if maybe she said 13th! Thankfully they send reminder calls and texts messages out so I will know! I will have an ultrasound first and then see him for a couple of moments. I’ll probably keep my appointment for the 28th too because that’s when I meet with the coordinator to go over all the financial stuff, dos and donts and stuff that for a third time mom to be seems irrelevant but oh well!
> 
> Anyone have an announcement planned?

Thank you so much hun I know I need to just take a breath and chill but it's hard just pray everything will be ok.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hollynesss said:


> Big hugs to all of you! :hugs:
> 
> I haven’t had much time to read each post, but I will get to it as I’m excited to meet you ladies!
> 
> I have some fears about this pregnancy because I’m 35, at that magic “geriatric” pregnancy age. Looking very forward to (and am a nervous wreck about) the genetic testing this time around.

I'm 39 I'm scared as well


----------



## Shorty88

Welcome @Suggerhoney hope this is a smooth pregnancy for you..

Afm it's half 2 in the morning in Ireland and I'm sitting up waiting to be sick sorry tmi.. I know I said I can't wait for morning sickness to start but my god I forgot what's it's like to feel so nauseas to the point I can't sleep :sick:

I'm not sure what way we are going to announce to family (I'm personally not into the social media announcement so only family are being told)

I will send a pic with my girls with big sis on a tshirt one holding a scan pic and one holding a baby grow


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've being sick once, nausea is starting to pick up especially if I am starting to get hungry, I look about 5 months pregnant already, my sister said even with baggy clothes I look pregnant. Looking forward to my scan next week, I'm hoping baby is in the right place with a heartbeat x


----------



## LadyStardust4

Hi all

I tested positive on Monday and make my due date 15th October. I had to have a termination due to Edwards Syndrome last August which was detected at our 12 week scan so this pregnancy is terrifying. I just hope it sticks!

Wishing a happy and healthy 9 months to all :) xx


----------



## LadyStardust4

Shorty88 said:


> Welcome @Suggerhoney hope this is a smooth pregnancy for you..
> 
> Afm it's half 2 in the morning in Ireland and I'm sitting up waiting to be sick sorry tmi.. I know I said I can't wait for morning sickness to start but my god I forgot what's it's like to feel so nauseas to the point I can't sleep :sick:
> 
> I'm not sure what way we are going to announce to family (I'm personally not into the social media announcement so only family are being told)
> 
> I will send a pic with my girls with big sis on a tshirt one holding a scan pic and one holding a baby grow

So good to see you in here Shorty!


----------



## Suggerhoney

LadyStardust4 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I tested positive on Monday and make my due date 15th October. I had to have a termination due to Edwards Syndrome last August which was detected at our 12 week scan so this pregnancy is terrifying. I just hope it sticks!
> 
> Wishing a happy and healthy 9 months to all :) xx

Oh my goodness I am so so sorry u had to go through that that's awful. I'm so happy ure pregnant again and pray this is a healthy pregnancy for you. Sending hugs.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Welcome @Suggerhoney hope this is a smooth pregnancy for you..
> 
> Afm it's half 2 in the morning in Ireland and I'm sitting up waiting to be sick sorry tmi.. I know I said I can't wait for morning sickness to start but my god I forgot what's it's like to feel so nauseas to the point I can't sleep :sick:
> 
> I'm not sure what way we are going to announce to family (I'm personally not into the social media announcement so only family are being told)
> 
> I will send a pic with my girls with big sis on a tshirt one holding a scan pic and one holding a baby grow

Thank you hon it's so nerve wracking and I won't be having a scan for weeks. I just pray there is a baby there and it's not like a phantom pregnancy and that there's a heartbeat and the babies in the right place. I will prob be given a scan around 7 weeks because this will be another high risk preganacy. 
I done another digital today because I had a slight temp did and thought I know. 
I did a didgi 2 days ago and got a 1-2 And today it said 2-3 also did another cheepie and the line came up so fast and was slightly darker than yesterdays so I am praying there are all good signs. 
I feel really queezy all day long and my boobs are tender. Also been getting like stretching pains and I'm peeing loads. Keep getting a matalic taste in my mouth and I'm constipated ewwww. 
Deffo getting the symtoms. I don't get the serious sickness untill I'm 3 months. With DD the smell of fried food had me heaving. None of that started until I week 13 tho. I don't remember feeling queezy this early but I remember my boobs hurting like they do now. 
I just want this to be a healthy pregnacy being 39 and all I worry so much


----------



## Suggerhoney

Today's tests

Was gonna keep this second didgi till next week because I had a slight temp dip. I panicked. Temp still above 37c tho. My normol temp is 36c 
Also did a cheepie and got a line very quick and I think it's a tad darker.


What do u ladies think are these all good signs. 
Oh I wish I wasn't such a worrier


----------



## xxmyheartxx

They look fab @Suggerhoney it's such a worrying time these 1st few weeks x


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> They look fab @Suggerhoney it's such a worrying time these 1st few weeks x

Oh I know hun. I worry all the way through I'm so bad. You kind of want to get to 10 weeks then 12 then 20 then 24. I just wanna know everything is ok and it's gonna be a long old wait. Can't wait to be further along. That time will come tho we have to stay positive. 
Im only 4 weeks and 2 days it's so so early. U can't even see much on a scan untill ure 6 and a half 7 weeks. I really hope they give me another early scan with this one. Don't think I cud wait till 12 weeks. I'm so impatient. LOL
I just keep thinking is this really happening. It seems to good to be true. I am feeling more relaxed now than I was. I know darker lines are a good sign as never had dark lines with the chemicals. 

We're prob be all be saying can't believe how fast it's going in a few months.haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

This queezyness is getting worse. I feel it from the time i get up till the time i go to bed. Not actulay thrown up but just feel queezy all the time and my boobs are so sore now. 
It's like travel sickness except I'm not traveling. Swear my face is green :rofl:


----------



## brittany12

Some scary stuff you ladies have been through! Prayers for everyone to have healthy and happy babies!

Still no symptoms here! I’m not thinking to much of it just yet! My ultrasound is less than a week away! 

I haven’t really thought of how we’re going to announce. I think we’ll wait til Valentine’s Day at least before telling family. Nobody by DH knows right now. However my daughter keeps telling people I have a baby in my belly. She isn’t quite 4 yet and we haven’t said anything to her!!


----------



## LadyStardust4

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh my goodness I am so so sorry u had to go through that that's awful. I'm so happy ure pregnant again and pray this is a healthy pregnancy for you. Sending hugs.

Thank you lovely. I’m trying not to get my hopes up too much but stay positive at the same time. It’s a balancing act haha! I hope we both have sticky beans so we can stay on this journey together!


----------



## Demotivated

Got my fasting blood sugar levels. And they are crap.
Already my pregnancy is high risk..
I don't know what is going to happen here :(


----------



## Shorty88

LadyStardust4 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I tested positive on Monday and make my due date 15th October. I had to have a termination due to Edwards Syndrome last August which was detected at our 12 week scan so this pregnancy is terrifying. I just hope it sticks!
> 
> Wishing a happy and healthy 9 months to all :) xx


Wow @LadyStardust4 welcome so happy to see you here.. congratulations.. 

Our rainbow after our storm x


----------



## Shorty88

Afm: im having Very bad morning sickness.. I have been sick on and off every hour or so since yesterday afternoon :sick:... earliest I have been sick in any of my pregnancy it's normally 6-8 weeks when I start getting sick so this is new to me.. thank god it's the weekend (hubby doesn't work weekends) I can relax and try settle my belly.. but weirdly so happy :rofl: in my head and help with my anxiety this is a good sign that the pregnancy is progressing correctly.. roll on next Sat can't wait to see my lil blip


----------



## WishMeABaby

Hi all, I have Oct 12 as due date. 5w1d today
This is my first so I'm EXCITED, but I'm scared at the same time. I just want to be 30weeks already, haha.:yipee:

No real steady symptoms except for gagging at random food, boobs hurtsSss, but let me tell you ladies UTI is *real* along with constipation.:brat: Im a nervous wreck when I get cramps.

I have my first scan set for the 25th of Feb, I cant wait!! have to do another Beta HCG this coming week but my last 2: 1st one was 78 and 2nd was 244. Fingers cross its way higher this next one. 
congrats everyone


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm 6 weeks today eekk! 
I'm not feeling to bad at the moment, I feel different and I've still got a vile taste in my mouth and getting waves of nausea, it normally starts to kick in this week at some point, can't wait for my scan on Tuesday, just hoping everything is ok.
I will be consultant led with this one as well, I've had pre eclampsia 3 times and I had a large pph last time so I'm ok with it, would still love to experience a water birth though but that will never happen x


----------



## brittany12

WishMeABaby said:


> Hi all, I have Oct 12 as due date. 5w1d today
> This is my first so I'm EXCITED, but I'm scared at the same time. I just want to be 30weeks already, haha.:yipee:
> 
> No real steady symptoms except for gagging at random food, boobs hurtsSss, but let me tell you ladies UTI is *real* along with constipation.:brat: Im a nervous wreck when I get cramps.
> 
> I have my first scan set for the 25th of Feb, I cant wait!! have to do another Beta HCG this coming week but my last 2: 1st one was 78 and 2nd was 244. Fingers cross its way higher this next one.
> congrats everyone

Congratulations! Being pregnant is exciting but being pregnant with your first is special!


----------



## brittany12

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm 6 weeks today eekk!
> I'm not feeling to bad at the moment, I feel different and I've still got a vile taste in my mouth and getting waves of nausea, it normally starts to kick in this week at some point, can't wait for my scan on Tuesday, just hoping everything is ok.
> I will be consultant led with this one as well, I've had pre eclampsia 3 times and I had a large pph last time so I'm ok with it, would still love to experience a water birth though but that will never happen x

Same here! Feeling ok! Feel heavy and full in my uterus and some stretching pains but typically this the week symptoms kick in and I start to feel like crud! Also have a scan this week! Also have had preeclampsia with both babies so I’m extremely nervous about that!


----------



## twinklestar25

Feels like time is going so slow, I found out 1 week ago. No symptoms really apart from some very mild cramps/stretching feelings, a little gas now and then and yawning. It’s so hard waiting in this early stage! Have midwife on 27th feb.


----------



## WishMeABaby

twinklestar25 said:


> Feels like time is going so slow, I found out 1 week ago. No symptoms really apart from some very mild cramps/stretching feelings, a little gas now and then and yawning. It’s so hard waiting in this early stage! Have midwife on 27th feb.

You took all the words from my mouth... \\:D/:laugh2:


----------



## WishMeABaby

I couldn't help it and bought a "Already thinking about you!" A mom-to-be Pregnancy Journal and Memory book. I want to share these "positive thoughts" with you ladies.


----------



## WishMeABaby

brittany12 said:


> Congratulations! Being pregnant is exciting but being pregnant with your first is special!

Thank you and Congrats to you, too. xoxo


----------



## Care102018

Hi Everyone! Never joined something like this before but I figured it’s good to chat with people who are going through what you are at the same time. Just got that positive (took 4 in 4 days lol) app says due 10.18 but due to my Factor V I will have a C-section probably a week before. I have a soon to be 12 year old but I was only 18 and honestly don’t remember anything from his pregnancy (went through a traumatic time during it) so I feel like a first timer lol ... I am having crazy cramping; normal? I chat with the doctor tomorrow to get on my blood thinners so hopefully she can put my mind at ease...just so nervous of the bad things but I’m a worry wart...looking forward to everyone’s journey and healthy pregnancies ❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

LadyStardust4 said:


> Thank you lovely. I’m trying not to get my hopes up too much but stay positive at the same time. It’s a balancing act haha! I hope we both have sticky beans so we can stay on this journey together!

I pray that hun.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies.
I'm sat here feeling so worried I feel like crying. So my boobs have been so so tender and today they don't feel very tender and I don't feel queezy at all tonight. I didn't even cry watching a tv show that I always cry at. 
I'm only 4 weeks and 4 days and feel like the symptoms are going. 
I'm so scared im gonna have another MC.
Is it normol for symptoms to come and go in very very early preganacy. 
Please help


----------



## Suggerhoney

twinklestar25 said:


> Feels like time is going so slow, I found out 1 week ago. No symptoms really apart from some very mild cramps/stretching feelings, a little gas now and then and yawning. It’s so hard waiting in this early stage! Have midwife on 27th feb.

Yes I know what you mean ure a day behind me so we're basicly the same and it feels like time is dragging and dragging. 
I was having lots of symptoms and today they seem to have eased of and I'm worrying like mad. 
It's still to early to even have a scan. 
I hate all the waiting I just want everything to be be ok.


----------



## Sushai

Hi ladies glad to hear you’re all doing well despite all the symptoms first trimester brings. 

Suggerhoney it is very normal for symptoms to come and go and for them to feel stronger some days and others not so much. It really is hard to not worry especially when one has experienced a loss before. I don’t have many symptoms this time around and the symptoms don’t seem to make an appearance every day either. Fingers crossed we all have healthy babies growing :hugs:

Any feel the days are dragging until scan day? I have a scan next Monday and the days just seem to be going by so slowly even though I’m extremely busy chasing after my 5 kids.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sushai said:


> Hi ladies glad to hear you’re all doing well despite all the symptoms first trimester brings.
> 
> Suggerhoney it is very normal for symptoms to come and go and for them to feel stronger some days and others not so much. It really is hard to not worry especially when one has experienced a loss before. I don’t have many symptoms this time around and the symptoms don’t seem to make an appearance every day either. Fingers crossed we all have healthy babies growing :hugs:
> 
> Any feel the days are dragging until scan day? I have a scan next Monday and the days just seem to be going by so slowly even though I’m extremely busy chasing after my 5 kids.

Thank you hon.
Yes it's so hard not to worry and so hard when you have had losses b4.
I guess there's not much I can do.
Hopefully I will wake up tommorow and symptoms will be back in full force.
This past week has gone by so so slow.
Thank you for the reassurance.
Wud you say the preganacy tests still being strong positives is a good sign?
With my 2 very early MC I never got a strong positive at all and no line progression. Just faint faininter then BFN.
So I'm hoping the strong positives is a good sign that all is well and bean is healthy.


----------



## Sander

Hi everyone :hi:

I’d like to tentatively join if that’s alright! I was shocked to get a bfp this morning as my DS is only 8 months old :shock: I honestly feel like I was just pregnant so doing it all over again is a bit overwhelming haha. 

Due date is estimated around Oct 24, but I’m planning on a C-section this time as I had severe tearing with my son and was advised not to try for vaginal again (nor do I want to!! My recovery was 5+ months) 

Anyhow I had a lovely group with my June 2018 ladies so would love to have another bunch of girls to chat with :)


----------



## brittany12

It’s very normal to have symptoms and go! I’m a typical “tv show/ movie cryer” and when pregnant with my dd I literally was not an emotional person at all! So weird for me.. but with my ds I cried all of the time!!! This is my 4th pregnancy but will be my third baby as long as everything goes well (prayerfully) and I’m still not having many symptoms other than being tired! I am still nervous about something going wrong, so totally normal! It never ends!

@Sander saw your tears in the testing forum! Congratulations!

I know we have some ladies here with appointments and scans this week!!!! So exciting!!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> It’s very normal to have symptoms and go! I’m a typical “tv show/ movie cryer” and when pregnant with my dd I literally was not an emotional person at all! So weird for me.. but with my ds I cried all of the time!!! This is my 4th pregnancy but will be my third baby as long as everything goes well (prayerfully) and I’m still not having many symptoms other than being tired! I am still nervous about something going wrong, so totally normal! It never ends!
> 
> @Sander saw your tears in the testing forum! Congratulations!
> 
> I know we have some ladies here with appointments and scans this week!!!! So exciting!!!!!

Thank you for the reassurance hon.
I don't even feel tired mind you I had a bad night sleep last night as I woke up with iritible leg syndrome and cudnt get back to sleep for ages and when I did fall back to sleep I didn't wake up untill 12pm. It's 1 in the morning and not feeling tired.

My boobs are hardly tender at all now and no queezyness. All week I've felt so pregnant because of all the symtoms and now nothing.
The only thing I am getting that I've been getting for a day or to is a pulling sensation low down in the right hand overy ara and like a twinge.
It's not painful it's just like a slight pulling pain v v v mild.
Other than that nothing. It's all vanished.

I pray we all have sticky healthy babies.


----------



## Demotivated

How's everyone doing? Scan week for few of u :)
@Shorty88 @brittany12 @LNWXO


----------



## Sushai

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you hon.
> Yes it's so hard not to worry and so hard when you have had losses b4.
> I guess there's not much I can do.
> Hopefully I will wake up tommorow and symptoms will be back in full force.
> This past week has gone by so so slow.
> Thank you for the reassurance.
> Wud you say the preganacy tests still being strong positives is a good sign?
> With my 2 very early MC I never got a strong positive at all and no line progression. Just faint faininter then BFN.
> So I'm hoping the strong positives is a good sign that all is well and bean is healthy.

The same happened to me when I had my losses. I would say the strong positives are good sign. Just try to stay positive (as hard as that is to do) and hopefully all will be alright. 

Congratulations Sander!


----------



## LNWXO

@Suggerhoney im feeling the same, boobs are on and off tender. It has me so worried, I might go buy a pregnancy test lol. I know it won’t give much of an indication but it might make me feel better. 

@Demotivated hehe thanks hun! Scan tomorrow at 10am. Symptoms are sometimes here sometimes not so very very anxious, although I do remember feeling like this with my son the day before the scan too. How are you doing? 

Welcome @Sander xx

Just to take my mind off symptoms and the anxiousness of the scan...
What does everyone think they are having?

I think I’m having another boy. My husbands family haven’t had a girl since 1930 LOL! So I can’t see myself ever having a daughter. But I’m ok with that❤️


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My scans at 940 tomorrow, trying to ignore my panicking that it will be another bad scan and I'm trying to be positive but it's so hard, my hubbys like it will be ok, you have had no bleeding but he's trying to keep my spirits up so to speak. My symptoms are hit and miss as well, my boobs started hurting while ds2 was feeding but they are ok now, just have general waves of nausea now and then x


----------



## LNWXO

Good luck for your scan @xxmyheartxx 

I’ve just taken a test. Regretting it now.
I don’t understand why the lines are so skinny and surely it would be way way darker now? 
I’m so anxious :(


----------



## Shorty88

Wow loads to catch up.. glad this thread is getting busy...

Welcome @WishMeABaby @Care102018 @Sander happy and healthy 9 months..

@LNWXO I think your tests look great.. don't forget the hook affect will be happening aswell.. also I personally don't think frer have thick lines. Did you do your last digi? Not sure if you have posted it already... good luck with your scan tomorrow can wait to see the pic of your lil bean xx

Good luck with your scan tomorrow @xxmyheartxx can't wait to see the pic xx

Afm I finally able to hold some food/drink down very bad nausea and sickness (really am starting to think it is twins) I have never been this bad on either of my pregnancy.. I spent the whole day yesterday in bed.

I think I'm having another lil girl.. would love a boy but as long as it's healthy I don't mind..

Roll on Saturday I'll get to hopefully have a lil glimpse of my lil blip x

Anyone else have scans booked??


----------



## Demotivated

LNWXO said:


> Good luck for your scan @xxmyheartxx
> 
> I’ve just taken a test. Regretting it now.
> I don’t understand why the lines are so skinny and surely it would be way way darker now?
> I’m so anxious :(
> View attachment 1055301
> 
> View attachment 1055302

After a point of time, tests are twats! they dont tell much. think positive when going in tmrw.

My scan i have option whether to go on 16 (6w1d) r 23 (7w1d). I don't want to go again and again and also want to see/hear HB at the first attempt itself, so leaning towards 23rd.


----------



## Sander

SuggerHoney - with my son my symptoms didn’t even show up until the 6th or 7th week, and then they varied a lot too. I would try not to worry too much but I know how hard it is. And don’t be surprised if I start commenting that I’m worried about the exact same thing in a week or two It’s human nature for us to worry!!

LNWXO - I’m guessing this one is a girl! I had a strong boy feeling last time, and this time I have a hunch that it’s a girl. Your tests look great to me. Someone once told me that there’s varied amounts of dye in each test that affects the darkness of the line. Also you have to remember that at some point it’s not possible for them to get any darker (which looks like is where you’re at!) ☺️


You guys are so lucky to be approaching scan day soon! Mine probably won’t be until mid March ‍♀️


----------



## LadyStardust4

I’m feeling so anxious today. I’m 5 weeks today and haven’t really had any symptoms yet. I’ve convinced myself it isn’t going to be a viable pregnancy and I’ve even packed sanitary pads for my trip away tomorrow ‘just incase’. 

I know it’s not helping me by being so pessimistic but after losing my last pregnancy, I just can’t allow myself to be excited. 

I am seeing the midwife on 28th Feb and I’m going to book an early scan around 8 weeks so if I can get to that point I’ll feel much better.


----------



## Baby_brain

Hi ladies! Lots of updates. Nice to see a busy thread. I had my booking appointment with the midwife yesterday, she seems nice. It’s starting to feel a bit real now.

So I need your advice ladies. I’m about to book my early scan for this Saturday. I think I will be 8weeks (but I know dates can be off a bit as they were with my daughter). I have choice of two scan places. One is a lot nearer but only offer abdominal scan. The other is a bit of a drive but does offer transvaginal if needed. Thoughts? Would you want the option of internal at this stage? Or should everything be visible on abdominal at this stage?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Shorty88

Baby_brain said:


> Hi ladies! Lots of updates. Nice to see a busy thread. I had my booking appointment with the midwife yesterday, she seems nice. It’s starting to feel a bit real now.
> 
> So I need your advice ladies. I’m about to book my early scan for this Saturday. I think I will be 8weeks (but I know dates can be off a bit as they were with my daughter). I have choice of two scan places. One is a lot nearer but only offer abdominal scan. The other is a bit of a drive but does offer transvaginal if needed. Thoughts? Would you want the option of internal at this stage? Or should everything be visible on abdominal at this stage?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


I would say by 8 weeks an abdominal one would be fine.. I'm getting a transvaginal cause I'll only be 6 weeks but if I was further along I would get abdominal.. even ask them what is 8 weeks ok for an abdominal x good luck x


----------



## Baby_brain

Shorty88 said:


> I would say by 8 weeks an abdominal one would be fine.. I'm getting a transvaginal cause I'll only be 6 weeks but if I was further along I would get abdominal.. even ask them what is 8 weeks ok for an abdominal x good luck x

That is sort of how I feel! Thanks for confirming this.

The worrier in me is thinking what if I am closer to 7 weeks than 8 and then they can’t see a HB and I panic more. But I really do think I will be close to 8 weeks. Unless some wacky late implanting happened and I got a super duper early bfp...


----------



## Care102018

Is it crazy to be this nervous? I guess with social media and more people talking about it you do hear of more lossess than when I had my son 12 years ago and having anxiety I’m already on edge so to speak...I just got back from having my second HCG blood test done so fingers crossed the numbers look good. With my son I was already 8 weeks when I found out so knowing this early has me freaked out and last time I was young so I don’t remember really worrying it all


----------



## Baby_brain

I booked my scannn! I went for the place that does the internal. But not because of that really. The appointment time was better as my daughter has a ballet class that clashes with the other place’s appointment! 13:50 on Saturday. So excited. So nervous. All the feelings.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi ladies. Wondering if I can tentatively join? Just got 2 squinters yesterday. LMP was Jan 13, but I O'd on CD18, so I'm not 100% on what my EDD would be.

I've already applied at a MW clinic, but I'll wait for a darker test to contact my Dr.


----------



## LNWXO

Thanks girls for keeping me sane and being so lovely❤️

@Baby_brain glad you’ve booked your scan! So exciting :) I had an abdominal scan at 5w6d with my son and didn’t need an internal, and il be the same tomorrow so I’m hoping I won’t need an internal this time too but we shall see! 

Congrats @PrettyInInk42 xx


----------



## brittany12

Baby_brain said:


> Hi ladies! Lots of updates. Nice to see a busy thread. I had my booking appointment with the midwife yesterday, she seems nice. It’s starting to feel a bit real now.
> 
> So I need your advice ladies. I’m about to book my early scan for this Saturday. I think I will be 8weeks (but I know dates can be off a bit as they were with my daughter). I have choice of two scan places. One is a lot nearer but only offer abdominal scan. The other is a bit of a drive but does offer transvaginal if needed. Thoughts? Would you want the option of internal at this stage? Or should everything be visible on abdominal at this stage?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.

Personally I’d go a little further just Incase the transvaginal is is needed. To me I’d be a basket case if for any reason an abdominal scan wasn’t showing.


----------



## brittany12

So I confirmed my appointment and scan is Wednesday and not Thursday!! No more confusion! 

This isn’t my first rodeo but I’m still nervous!


----------



## Sushai

Xxmyheartxx good luck at your scan, can’t wait to hear an update.

Shorty88 am curious to see if you have two beans growing in there. Guess we’ll all find out after your scan.

LNXWO your tests look fab! Don’t worry about the thickness of the lines, frers tend to have rather thin lines. 

Demotivated I think a scan on the 23rd should hopefully show you a heartbeat. 

Ladystardust :hugs: hopefully all is well with baby. My first pregnancy I had absolutely no symptoms, it was a total breeze. Hopefully this is the case for you. 

Baby_brain I think by 8 weeks you should be fine with just an abdominal. At 5 weeks I had an abdominal and was able to see a gestational sac. Glad you booked a scan fingers crossed you get to see a beautiful little bean with a flickering heartbeat. 

Care102018 good luck with the bhcg result, hope you get a lovely number. 

Prettyinink42 Congratulations!!

Brittany12 yay for a confirmed scan date! Good luck!

Afm, no major symptoms just feeling really tired. Guess it doesn’t help having to care for 3 month old twins either.


----------



## brittany12

Sushai said:


> Xxmyheartxx good luck at your scan, can’t wait to hear an update.
> 
> Shorty88 am curious to see if you have two beans growing in there. Guess we’ll all find out after your scan.
> 
> LNXWO your tests look fab! Don’t worry about the thickness of the lines, frers tend to have rather thin lines.
> 
> Demotivated I think a scan on the 23rd should hopefully show you a heartbeat.
> 
> Ladystardust :hugs: hopefully all is well with baby. My first pregnancy I had absolutely no symptoms, it was a total breeze. Hopefully this is the case for you.
> 
> Baby_brain I think by 8 weeks you should be fine with just an abdominal. At 5 weeks I had an abdominal and was able to see a gestational sac. Glad you booked a scan fingers crossed you get to see a beautiful little bean with a flickering heartbeat.
> 
> Care102018 good luck with the bhcg result, hope you get a lovely number.
> 
> Prettyinink42 Congratulations!!
> 
> Brittany12 yay for a confirmed scan date! Good luck!
> 
> Afm, no major symptoms just feeling really tired. Guess it doesn’t help having to care for 3 month old twins either.

I didn’t realize your twins were only 3 months! Bless you hun! The first trimester tiredness is real!


----------



## Baby_brain

Looking forward to your update today Lauren. X


----------



## xxmyheartxx

1 baby, in right place, ovulated from left side, measuring right x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck Lauren x


----------



## Shorty88

xxmyheartxx said:


> 1 baby, in right place, ovulated from left side, measuring right x

Great news x


----------



## LNWXO

So... scan went well. Although not how I was hoping it would go. I was measuring a couple of days behind. Saw yolk sac but couldn’t see baby. But she said it looks great so... I suppose I should be pleased, still an anxious annie though. X


----------



## LNWXO

xxmyheartxx said:


> 1 baby, in right place, ovulated from left side, measuring right x

Woohoo :) fab news xx


----------



## Shorty88

LNWXO said:


> So... scan went well. Although not how I was hoping it would go. I was measuring a couple of days behind. Saw yolk sac but couldn’t see baby. But she said it looks great so... I suppose I should be pleased, still an anxious annie though. X


Great news.. are they bringing you back in for another scan? Maybe you ovulated later? X


----------



## LNWXO

Shorty88 said:


> Great news.. are they bringing you back in for another scan? Maybe you ovulated later? X

I know I’m thinking that I ovulated a day or two after. I’ve gone more into detail on my pregnancy journal :) 
Yeah scan for 2 weeks time. May have to book a private one tho in the mean time lol x


----------



## Shorty88

LNWXO said:


> I know I’m thinking that I ovulated a day or two after. I’ve gone more into detail on my pregnancy journal :)
> Yeah scan for 2 weeks time. May have to book a private one tho in the mean time lol x


I'll have a read of it.. I say you didn't implant till later.. I say you will see lil bean with heartbeat next scan x


----------



## LNWXO

Shorty88 said:


> Great news.. are they bringing you back in for another scan? Maybe you ovulated later? X

There is a possibility I guess. I had o pains and ewcm on the 16th so I put that down to my o day, however I didn’t have any opks so I can’t 100% confirm. So maybe that was gearing up to o... yeah scan for 2 weeks time. Although I may book a private one for next week xx


----------



## Demotivated

Do you guys


LNWXO said:


> So... scan went well. Although not how I was hoping it would go. I was measuring a couple of days behind. Saw yolk sac but couldn’t see baby. But she said it looks great so... I suppose I should be pleased, still an anxious annie though. X

You are not evn 6 weeks babe :)
Yolk sac is all that would be seen at this point!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sounds perfect for your dates @LNWXO Il tempted to have another scan in a couple of weeks x


----------



## brittany12

xxmyheartxx said:


> 1 baby, in right place, ovulated from left side, measuring right x

Yay! Congratulations


----------



## brittany12

LNWXO said:


> So... scan went well. Although not how I was hoping it would go. I was measuring a couple of days behind. Saw yolk sac but couldn’t see baby. But she said it looks great so... I suppose I should be pleased, still an anxious annie though. X

Congratulations! That’s still great news!


----------



## brittany12

My scan is tomorrow morning bright and early! So nervous!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

brittany12 said:


> My scan is tomorrow morning bright and early! So nervous!

Looking forward to hearing about your scan!


----------



## brittany12

Missed 5 weeks but here’s 6 week bloat!


----------



## Care102018

Got my bhcg results yesterday... nurse said nurmbers looked good (around 400) not sure what that means and that I doubled nicely. I have to stop in the OB's office today; need to start taking Lovenox injections...not looking forward to it but its a must. Any one else ever deal with blood thinners while pregnant? Hoping I will find out when my first appointment will be today. No symptoms other than sore breasts and a little bloat so far. i did have some cramping over the weekend but that seems to have gone away. All the ladies w/ scans this week thoughts are with you <3


----------



## Baby_brain

Congrats on the scan results ladies! Such good news all around. Hoping for more lovely updates throughout this week. I am counting down the days til my scan now! I have a week’s holiday starting Friday afternoon as well, so hopefully the scan on Saturday will be the start of a lovely week off.


----------



## brittany12

Nausea has showed up :( I knew it would be here this week I was just secretly hoping it would hold off a little longer! 

Thankfully working from home today however I have both kiddos by myself as dh has been out of town! Ready for him to be back home and take over so a) I can rest and b) I can get some work done!


----------



## Shorty88

brittany12 said:


> Nausea has showed up :( I knew it would be here this week I was just secretly hoping it would hold off a little longer!
> 
> Thankfully working from home today however I have both kiddos by myself as dh has been out of town! Ready for him to be back home and take over so a) I can rest and b) I can get some work done!

Ah it's the worst with kids I have been suffering really bad with sickness and nausea trying to get the girls out the door in the morning for school and I'm dry reaching the whole way there


----------



## Sander

Wow exciting you’re all getting scans already!! Jealous, lol. 

I’m over here still looking @ progression, thinking it looks ok so far? This pic is my FMU tests for each day (Sat-Tue) and my FRER from this morning. What do you guys think?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sander said:


> View attachment 1055413
> View attachment 1055415
> Wow exciting you’re all getting scans already!! Jealous, lol.
> 
> I’m over here still looking @ progression, thinking it looks ok so far? This pic is my FMU tests for each day (Sat-Tue) and my FRER from this morning. What do you guys think?

Looking fab hun! Congratulations x


----------



## brittany12

It looks good!! 

My kiddos aren’t in school yet but we all had a lovely 2 hour nap together which was nice!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Baby blob, was abdominal scan as well, so in love :cloud9:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

A nap sounds amazing @brittany12


----------



## Care102018

xxmyheartxx said:


> Baby blob, was abdominal scan as well, so in love :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 1055419

Aww can't wait for mine! :)


----------



## Care102018

Going for my first appointment next Tuesday... I hate wishing away time but so nervous and excited!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
Congrats on all of you that have had scans. Still to early for me to have a scan and I haven't even see a Dr yet as I wanted to make sure I wasn't having a chemical b4 I ring doctors to book appointment. 
I found out I was pregnant at just over 3 weeks and said I wud wait untill I was 5 weeks and week late for AF before calling the doctors surgery. 

Well that day is tommorow. So will be calling them tommorow to get an appointment. Then after I've seen a Dr I'm hoping he will get hold of the hospital and the high risk preganacy consultant and that she will arrange a scan. Prob won't be till when I'm about 6 to 7 weeks but hoping it's b4 7 weeks because that still seems like ages away even tho it's only 2 weeks. 
Funny how when ure in very early pregnancy a week or two seems like forever. 
I'm so anxious and really want to know if they baby is ok. I hope when I have a scan I see the baby and heartbeat. I'm so scared it's gonna be bad news. 
The only thing giving me hope is my line progression on tests. I am a POASA and yes I know it's crazzzzzzy but I'm still testing now at 20DPO:shy:

So my symtoms returned yesterday boobs were very tender when I woke up yesterday morning and felt a little queezy on and off all day. 
I am also still temping and had a rise today but when I went to the bathroom I noticed my mucas when I wiped was slightly tanned. Was only when I wiped. Was really panicking. 
Did a test and the line came up strait away and was darker than control line. 
Here's a pic what do you ladies think? Do you think this preganacy will be ok. I hate all this worry so much. 
Been getting mild period like pains low down very very mild. The tanned mukas has also stopped now. 
Shud I be worried??


Welcome to all the new ladies :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

The bottom 2 are from today. 
Wish i cud just fast forward the next few weeks


----------



## Sander

Sugger I had that exact same brown/tan mucus during my first pregnancy. I had it at 5 weeks, 6 weeks, 9+10 weeks. It ended up being nothing - my midwife told me it could even be a form of implantation bleeding. Apparently it’s very common, but I know it’s very worrisome. For me though it didn’t turn into anything except a healthy baby ❤️

And your tests look awesome! I wouldn’t expect them to get any darker. Is this your first baby?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Sugger I had that exact same brown/tan mucus during my first pregnancy. I had it at 5 weeks, 6 weeks, 9+10 weeks. It ended up being nothing - my midwife told me it could even be a form of implantation bleeding. Apparently it’s very common, but I know it’s very worrisome. For me though it didn’t turn into anything except a healthy baby ❤️
> 
> And your tests look awesome! I wouldn’t expect them to get any darker. Is this your first baby?


Hi hon.
The tanned mukas has stopped now. Well it stopped a few hours ago and have had nothing at all since. The mild cramps have also stopped.
I did a cervix check just to make sure it wasn't open and it's still low firm clossed.

No this will be mine and my husband's 3rd baby. I also have 2 much older children from a previous relationship 15 and 13. So this is my 5th I'm 39 years old. I feel so blessed but still worry
I've had 2 chemicals in the past and a MC at 10 weeks so I worry so much.

Congratulations to you to I commented on ure line progression post in the preganacy test forum. Great progression hon lovely lines.
Progression is always good. With my chemicals I never got a dark line. Only faint then fainter than BFN then bleed.
The MC I had at 10 weeks I only tested the once so don't know if I wud of had line progression. I bled at 6 weeks and went to hospital where they did a scan and cud see baby and heartbeat but they told me I was threatening MC. The bleeding stoped. But then at 10 weeks I was at work and I felt this woosh down there. Went to bathroom and there was so much blood like a pool of it in my underwear and on the floor.
Went back to hospital had a scan and was told I had lost the baby. It was heart breaking and took me 2 years to completly except it.


----------



## WishMeABaby

brittany12 said:


> My scan is tomorrow morning bright and early! So nervous!

So excited for you!


----------



## Jessie7003

Hi ladies! Due on the 17th October! Nerves are away until my 12 week scan lol! Is anyone else getting crazy cramps? I’m so tired so I’ll read the thread properly tomorrow and catch up x


----------



## brittany12

xxmyheartxx said:


> A nap sounds amazing @brittany12

It was most definitely needed! I very rarely nap but it was great! Yay for scan photos! Did you see a heartbeat I can’t remember if I read that or not


----------



## xxmyheartxx

brittany12 said:


> It was most definitely needed! I very rarely nap but it was great! Yay for scan photos! Did you see a heartbeat I can’t remember if I read that or not

We saw a heartbeat flickering away, it was a beautiful moment x


----------



## Shorty88

6 weeks today woohoo.. slowly getting ontop of the nausea and being able to drink again.. still get bad waves of it but not too bad today .. I'll go through the pages and update the front page later on today.

My scan is on sat can't wait to see lil bean.. already booked in for another private scan on the 09th of march might be sooner depending on what is said on sat


----------



## brittany12

At my appointment now!!! So nervous!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck @brittany12


----------



## Shorty88

Good luck @brittany12


----------



## Demotivated

Good luck @brittany12 
Thinking of you :*


----------



## brittany12

Measuring spot on 6w2d due 10/7/19
Saw 1 baby and heart beat of 114bpm. She said heart has just started beating so that is normal. Blood pressure was 120/60.

I will probably be keeping my first official appointment for 2/28. 

I’ll update if the doctor says anything else when I see him and upload a scan photo


----------



## brittany12

My doctor is excited lol... he called it “roll out the bed pregnant” haha


----------



## Shorty88

brittany12 said:


> My doctor is excited lol... he called it “roll out the bed pregnant” haha
> 
> View attachment 1055467



Great news and pic is so cute.. making me so excited for sat I'll be 6 weeks 3 days for my scan x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fab news @brittany12 I didn't think to ask what babies hr was when we went, I was to excited that we had a heartbeat!
Can't wait for your scan @Shorty88


----------



## WishMeABaby

Jessie7003 said:


> Hi ladies! Due on the 17th October! Nerves are away until my 12 week scan lol! Is anyone else getting crazy cramps? I’m so tired so I’ll read the thread properly tomorrow and catch up x
> 
> View attachment 1055437

Congrats!!


----------



## WishMeABaby

brittany12 said:


> My doctor is excited lol... he called it “roll out the bed pregnant” haha
> 
> View attachment 1055467

My goodness, how precious! I can't wait for my turn, its not until the 25th of Feb, but its ok, I think I can wait. haha


----------



## WishMeABaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> Congrats on all of you that have had scans. Still to early for me to have a scan and I haven't even see a Dr yet as I wanted to make sure I wasn't having a chemical b4 I ring doctors to book appointment.
> I found out I was pregnant at just over 3 weeks and said I wud wait untill I was 5 weeks and week late for AF before calling the doctors surgery.
> 
> Well that day is tommorow. So will be calling them tommorow to get an appointment. Then after I've seen a Dr I'm hoping he will get hold of the hospital and the high risk preganacy consultant and that she will arrange a scan. Prob won't be till when I'm about 6 to 7 weeks but hoping it's b4 7 weeks because that still seems like ages away even tho it's only 2 weeks.
> Funny how when ure in very early pregnancy a week or two seems like forever.
> I'm so anxious and really want to know if they baby is ok. I hope when I have a scan I see the baby and heartbeat. I'm so scared it's gonna be bad news.
> The only thing giving me hope is my line progression on tests. I am a POASA and yes I know it's crazzzzzzy but I'm still testing now at 20DPO:shy:
> 
> So my symtoms returned yesterday boobs were very tender when I woke up yesterday morning and felt a little queezy on and off all day.
> I am also still temping and had a rise today but when I went to the bathroom I noticed my mucas when I wiped was slightly tanned. Was only when I wiped. Was really panicking.
> Did a test and the line came up strait away and was darker than control line.
> Here's a pic what do you ladies think? Do you think this preganacy will be ok. I hate all this worry so much.
> Been getting mild period like pains low down very very mild. The tanned mukas has also stopped now.
> Shud I be worried??
> View attachment 1055420
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies :hugs:

5w2d, 2 days ago I wiped and found pinkish/brown, my heart rate immediately went from good to I literally can hear it in my both my ears. it was just that and it went away I was having alot of period like cramp during 4w5d and 6d. I contact my Infertility NP and she reassured me everything is fine unless I start developing awhole bunch of other symptoms. Im counting my blessing everyday and I tell myself everyday, everything will be ok. STAY positive, Hun. Its easier said than done, I know... Im right there with you. We can do it, I know we can. xoxo


----------



## Demotivated

So exciting Brit.. everything looks fab :) :)
Mine is on 23rd soo loooong wait


----------



## Suggerhoney

So ladies I rang my doctors surgery and the doctor rang me back strait away.
Sadly she only made me feel more worried and not reassured. She kept saying over and over about me being 39 and that I'm at extremely high risk of a MC.
My symptoms the last 2 days have been pretty non existent.
Woke up yesterday breast tenderness gone again and no queezyness. Thought oh it's ok everything will come back tommorow (today) but it hasnt. Only thing I been getting today is very very very slight queezyness hardly anything and boobs still not as tender as 2 days ago. Dr didn't really reasure me about this and just said if you get any cramping or any blood to call back.
I asked her about the tests and told her how dark They are and I asked if it's a good sign and she said it can be.

She is going to write to the high risk preganacy consultant but told me not to get my hopes up for an early scan and that I will probably have to wait till 12 weeks which is still 7 weeks away.
I feel so upsett I've been crying all day. They don't even want to see me at the doctors because I'm to early.
I have to ring them back when I'm 7 weeks to book in with the midwife at 8 weeks.
This wait is gonna be hurendous.
I can't afford a privet scan and they won't do bloods.
Thought the 2ww was stressful well this is worse.
The tanned mukas has completly stopped and is now back to clear. I have lower dull back ache. And slight cramping around the right overy area but have had this on and off for a week and half now so maybe it's just normol. I really hope so 
All I want is for everything to be ok and this is just so scary.
:sad2:


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> 5w2d, 2 days ago I wiped and found pinkish/brown, my heart rate immediately went from good to I literally can hear it in my both my ears. it was just that and it went away I was having alot of period like cramp during 4w5d and 6d. I contact my Infertility NP and she reassured me everything is fine unless I start developing awhole bunch of other symptoms. Im counting my blessing everyday and I tell myself everyday, everything will be ok. STAY positive, Hun. Its easier said than done, I know... Im right there with you. We can do it, I know we can. xoxo

Thank you huni.
My mukas is normol again now but still feel so afraid esp what my Dr said to me today. I may not even get a scan till 12 weeks and I'm only 5 weeks. They won't do any blood work and won't even see me because I'm still to early. 
Have achey lower back today but temp is still up and tests still so so strong. These tests are all I have to cling on to because they don't do betta hcg here sadly. 
I also am so thankful for this blessing but pray daily for God to keep it safe. 
I hate being so early. My Dr told me because I'm 39 I have a really high risk of MC from now until 12 weeks then it decreases a bit. 
If anything she's just made me more anxious.


----------



## Sander

Congrats to those who had scans and yay for heartbeats!!

And I know a couple have been having a stressful time, big hugs. 

Sorry I haven’t been able to respond individually - still trying to juggle having one baby while being pregnant with another. Took a fun photo today - the first (white background) was when I was pregnant with my son, and the second is from today. Same DPO and everything! Booked an intake with the midwives today, I won’t have an appointment until 10-12 weeks, but once I see my family doctor I can book a dating scan - probably around 7/8 weeks so quite a ways to go.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> View attachment 1055486
> View attachment 1055487
> Congrats to those who had scans and yay for heartbeats!!
> 
> And I know a couple have been having a stressful time, big hugs.
> 
> Sorry I haven’t been able to respond individually - still trying to juggle having one baby while being pregnant with another. Took a fun photo today - the first (white background) was when I was pregnant with my son, and the second is from today. Same DPO and everything! Booked an intake with the midwives today, I won’t have an appointment until 10-12 weeks, but once I see my family doctor I can book a dating scan - probably around 7/8 weeks so quite a ways to go.

Looks good hon nice line.
Congrats again :hugs:


----------



## Care102018

Glad to hear the good news on the scans for some of you; and for those going through the tough wait hugs your way! I know it's not easy. I started my Lovenox injections last night (I have 1 mutation of Factor V) and boy all I keep thinking is that it will all be worth it in the end. These first weeks of waiting sure are tough but glad to have a group of ladies who know what its like! Only 4W4D right now and already seems like it is passing so slow; I just want to get to that 12 week mark and make sure all is ok.


----------



## Care102018

Jessie7003 said:


> Hi ladies! Due on the 17th October! Nerves are away until my 12 week scan lol! Is anyone else getting crazy cramps? I’m so tired so I’ll read the thread properly tomorrow and catch up x
> 
> View attachment 1055437

Congrats! We are about the same due date (my app has me the 18th) I was having crazy cramps but they seem to have stopped now; lasted like 3 days but my hcg numbers were good so the doc said it was the normal cramping; the exhaustion is real! I can nap all day lol


----------



## Sushai

Sander said:


> Sorry I haven’t been able to respond individually - still trying to juggle having one baby while being pregnant with another.

This!! I totally feel you. I’m constantly lurking but it’s hard to put in a reply. Btw great line!!

So exciting that everyone is starting to get their first picture of baby! I’m really hoping I see something this Monday. 

7 weeks today for me, woohoo!! Halfway through first tri... can’t wait to be at the end of first tri, there’s just so much worrying during these first few weeks. I’m sure before we know it we’ll all be in 2nd tri and booking in anomaly scans and revealing genders...eeek!! Two days ago I got hit really hard with nausea and it’s stuck around, I feel awful between the nausea and fatigue. Hopefully these are all good signs.


----------



## Jessie7003

Care102018 said:


> Congrats! We are about the same due date (my app has me the 18th) I was having crazy cramps but they seem to have stopped now; lasted like 3 days but my hcg numbers were good so the doc said it was the normal cramping; the exhaustion is real! I can nap all day lol

Ahhh brill I’m so excited lol! Yesss I am exhausted and my bbs are aching lol. I just wish the cramping would stop it’s scary! I even took another digital to confirm I’m still pregnant lol. Waiting on my scan appointment letter so fx it comes soon. There isn’t booking appointments anymore where I live so you don’t see anyone until the scan.


----------



## Jessie7003

WishMeABaby said:


> Congrats!!

Thank you!


----------



## napamermaid

Can i tentatively join at 3 weeks 6 days. Pregnant with baby no 5. I will have 5 under 7!!!!
Due date Oct 25


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations to all the new bfps :hi:

Midwife has just called me, booking in appointment is 3rd of March and my scan is the 20th of March, she did say if I'm feeling anxious/nervous I can have a scan at the epu, I just need to call her and she will sort it x


----------



## Shorty88

Wow loads to catch up on \\:D/

Congrats to all the new bfps :happydance:

I have updated the front page.. if I have missed anyone please let me know..

Happy Valentine's day everyone :kiss:

AFM I am so sick today can't hold anything down.. sickness in full swing now.. anyone else suffering? Has anyone Got any advise or tips to help? so far I can only suck on ice cubes every hour.. hoping it is a good sign and baby is growing nicely..

I can't wait for my scan although I would be lying if I said I wasn't nervous.. always a worry in the back of my head...

My mam is taking my girls on sat night as I have a meal booked with the hubby (first time in 12 years going for a meal around Valentine's day lol) looking forward to the alone time but I have a feeling I will be in the toielt more than I will be seeing the hubby.. He thinks it's great cause he can have my food to :haha:

Anyone have any plans?


----------



## Care102018

Hey ladies; Happy Valentines Day :)
Hope everyone is doing well...

Other than sore boobs no other crazy symptoms yet besides I have no desire to eat... not nauseous or anything just don't want to eat food...I've of course been forcing it down but anyone else feel that way or have felt that way?

Trying to wait patiently until Tuesday for my scan but I would be lying if I didn't say I was nervous; its just when you want something so bad you don't want to give your hopes up and I was late for AF 4 days last month; and technically right now that's what I am so it's like I'm just waiting for the hammer to drop...


----------



## Care102018

Shorty88 said:


> Wow loads to catch up on \\:D/
> 
> Congrats to all the new bfps :happydance:
> 
> I have updated the front page.. if I have missed anyone please let me know..
> 
> Happy Valentine's day everyone :kiss:
> 
> AFM I am so sick today can't hold anything down.. sickness in full swing now.. anyone else suffering? Has anyone Got any advise or tips to help? so far I can only suck on ice cubes every hour.. hoping it is a good sign and baby is growing nicely..
> 
> I can't wait for my scan although I would be lying if I said I wasn't nervous.. always a worry in the back of my head...
> 
> My mam is taking my girls on sat night as I have a meal booked with the hubby (first time in 12 years going for a meal around Valentine's day lol) looking forward to the alone time but I have a feeling I will be in the toielt more than I will be seeing the hubby.. He thinks it's great cause he can have my food to :haha:
> 
> Anyone have any plans?

I hope you start feeling better soon! I'm sure its a good sign; but i'm with you I can't help but be nervous.
We are also going to do dinner (which we rarely do) but we are going tomorrow


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies happy valanintine day to you all. 
So last night the boob tenderness returned but today there not very tender. Also the queesyness I was getting so strong has settled down. It worries me so so much because I wud rather be having the symptoms everyday and feeling queezy all day like I was just so I know all is ok. 
Losing symptoms is so so worrying. 
I hate the first trimester can't wait to get to 13 weeks and then 24 weeks. Can start to relax a bit then. 

I'm only 5 weeks and 1 day and the time Is dragging so much. The last week and a half have gone so so slow. 
Really hoping I hear from my consultant soon and she books me a scan like last time at 7 weeks. I really can't wait till 12 that's forever away and I'm so so anxious. 

Just want a scan and to know everything is ok. 
Done another FRER today as I haven't done one in over a week and the test line came up way b4 the control and the test line is so so dark and the control is light. 
I've never seen this happen with FRER b4 anyone know why this happens and is it anything to worry about or is it a good thing that all is normol. 


Anyone know why this happens with FRER?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Welcome to all the new ladies
Congrats on ure BFPs.

Shorty.

So sorry to hear ure so unwell. But they say the sicker u are the healthier the baby.
My sickness really sets in bad when I'm around 13 weeks. That's what happened with my DS and DD.
Wud rather have it now so I know everything is ok. My symptoms have died down and it's making me worry so much.
They keep going and coming back I wish they wud just stay then I wud feel so much more positive. 
I've heard sucking on mints help and sniffing olbas oil app helps. Also ginger like ginger biscuits or ginger cookies will help.


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> 5w2d, 2 days ago I wiped and found pinkish/brown, my heart rate immediately went from good to I literally can hear it in my both my ears. it was just that and it went away I was having alot of period like cramp during 4w5d and 6d. I contact my Infertility NP and she reassured me everything is fine unless I start developing awhole bunch of other symptoms. Im counting my blessing everyday and I tell myself everyday, everything will be ok. STAY positive, Hun. Its easier said than done, I know... Im right there with you. We can do it, I know we can. xoxo


Awww I know I felt my heart start beating so fast I panicked so much but thank God by the afternoon my mukas was back to clear and have had no tanned mukas since. 
Hate being so early just want to fast forward to the 2nd tri but even then I'll be worried. Don't think as mum's we ever stop worrying haha


----------



## Jessie7003

Hey ladies. Happy Valentine’s Day! Today my sickness really kicked in and I vomited in work but I’ve not been sick since and that was around 11am. Though the nausea and horrible taste in my mouth is driving me mad lol but as long as all is healthy with baby! I hope I get an early enough scan I don’t know how I’ll cope waiting another 6 odd weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> Hey ladies. Happy Valentine’s Day! Today my sickness really kicked in and I vomited in work but I’ve not been sick since and that was around 11am. Though the nausea and horrible taste in my mouth is driving me mad lol but as long as all is healthy with baby! I hope I get an early enough scan I don’t know how I’ll cope waiting another 6 odd weeks.

I know what you mean I have 7 more more weeks until I'm 12 weeks and I'm hoping my pregnany consultant sends me an appointment for a early scan. Hopefully around the 6 and half 7 week mark as thats not to long to wait.
It's horrible how in this country u have to wait till ure 12 weeks for a scan.
I bet ure in the UK like me?
Sickness is a good sign. I really wish I had my symptoms back mines gone again today and I'm only 5 weeks and 1 day. Worrys me so much. Wud much rather have symptoms just for reassurance.
Try ginger biscuits they will help.


----------



## brittany12

Happy Valentine’s Day!

Sorry to those that have been sick :( I have been nauseated on and off. I have meds that help ease it up but I’ve been getting headaches so bad!! They’re awful and medicine doesn’t relieve them!

We told our family today. Thankfully they’re all happy!


----------



## Sander

Sugger your line looks great. Once your bfp gets really strong it pulls ink from the control into the test line. Only a good thing!

Brittany glad your family is happy! We haven’t told our families yet (still pretty early), they live across the country. We’re visiting next week so I’ll probably tell my mom when I see her - my dad on the otherhand immediately spilled the beans last time so I’ve learned my lesson He’s going to have to wait like everyone else!

Anyone else planning on telling any family/friends?


----------



## Teanna

Hello everyone,

This is my first post. Just found out I'm pregnant February 12th, though was in denial until i saw a super dark test yesterday which was also my birthday. I figure I'm 3 weeks 6 days today likely due October 25th. I wasn't ttc as I'm single and the father is a work colleague so things may get interesting shortly. I haven't told the father yet but plan to tomorrow or this weekend. I've had a couple chemical pregnancies years ago and never saw lines as dark as this time so I feel good about this,but still wrapping my head around the shock that I'm actually pregnant and not just crazy.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Sugger your line looks great. Once your bfp gets really strong it pulls ink from the control into the test line. Only a good thing!
> 
> Brittany glad your family is happy! We haven’t told our families yet (still pretty early), they live across the country. We’re visiting next week so I’ll probably tell my mom when I see her - my dad on the otherhand immediately spilled the beans last time so I’ve learned my lesson He’s going to have to wait like everyone else!
> 
> Anyone else planning on telling any family/friends?

I've just done the second test and it's complete dye stealer I thought earliers one was a wow but this one takes the biscuit. 
This has never ever happened with me b4 and I used this brand with my DD and never see nothing like this. Think it's safe to say my levels must be soaring. 
Such a relief to see this after have 2 chemicals. I'm still so nervous about misscarrying but I'm praying that tests this strong mean a very very sticky healthy little beany that will grow into a healthy baby. 

I'm speechless. Did not know this happened. 
Can I stop worrying now? :shrug:
Boobies are tender again tonight so I'm happy about that. 
Haha I know that sounds nuts but having symptoms is so reasuring. 
Just want the queezyness to come back to. Yes I know I'm weird hahahaha:haha:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teanna said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post. Just found out I'm pregnant February 12th, though was in denial until i saw a super dark test yesterday which was also my birthday. I figure I'm 3 weeks 6 days today likely due October 25th. I wasn't ttc as I'm single and the father is a work colleague so things may get interesting shortly. I haven't told the father yet but plan to tomorrow or this weekend. I've had a couple chemical pregnancies years ago and never saw lines as dark as this time so I feel good about this,but still wrapping my head around the shock that I'm actually pregnant and not just crazy.

Hi hon 
Welcome to the group and congratulations. 
Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months. 
Everyone Is lovely here so ure fit in so well.


----------



## Demotivated

Congratulations to all new BFPs. Happy and healthy 9 months :)

To those worried about symptoms, I literally had none with my DS. I used to just wait for scans to see him in early months.. so it's all nofmal..
This one is already giving me sore boobs all the time.. every pregnancy is different..no symptoms doesn't mean something is wrong :)

And the morning sickness is real. I wake up every day nauseated.. only drinking ice cold water works for me.. 6weeks today :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> Congratulations to all new BFPs. Happy and healthy 9 months :)
> 
> To those worried about symptoms, I literally had none with my DS. I used to just wait for scans to see him in early months.. so it's all nofmal..
> This one is already giving me sore boobs all the time.. every pregnancy is different..no symptoms doesn't mean something is wrong :)
> 
> And the morning sickness is real. I wake up every day nauseated.. only drinking ice cold water works for me.. 6weeks today :)

Thank you for the reassurance. 
My breast tenderness has now returned yay. 
I'm only a few days behind you so I wonder if the sickness will hit me when I hit the 6 week mark on Wednesday. I felt terrible queezyness all last week but it's warn off. Only get the odd slight queezy feeling hear and there. Not as extreme as last week. 
So happy my boobs are getting tender again. 
It's horrible being early isn't it hun such a long wait for a scan. Sigh. 
Hope ure sickness eases a little. 
I've heard sucking on mints helps


----------



## Teanna

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon
> Welcome to the group and congratulations.
> Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months.
> Everyone Is lovely here so ure fit in so well.

Thanks Suggerhoney, I look forward to getting to know everyone and happy and healthy 9 months. 

Also my BBs are always sore the full 2 weeks after O but now the PMS soreness is fading away and I'm getting the odd strange twinge in them I've never felt before and soreness is intermittent. I know at this point it's common for symptoms to come and go, no sense worrying.


----------



## Teanna

napamermaid said:


> Can i tentatively join at 3 weeks 6 days. Pregnant with baby no 5. I will have 5 under 7!!!!
> Due date Oct 25

We share the same due date :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teanna said:


> Thanks Suggerhoney, I look forward to getting to know everyone and happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Also my BBs are always sore the full 2 weeks after O but now the PMS soreness is fading away and I'm getting the odd strange twinge in them I've never felt before and soreness is intermittent. I know at this point it's common for symptoms to come and go, no sense worrying.

Thank you sweety. 
I've got tender boobs today and also the queezyness has returned so feeling so much better now.
I did have a little Google and it did say it's very normol for symtoms to come and go in early preganacy and even go away for a day or even 2 then come back so that was reasuring to read. 
I always thought if ure symptoms suddenly vanish it's not good news.
So happy mine have returned. I don't feel really sick just queezy. A bit like travel sickness In a way that's the only way I can describe it. Mild travel or motion sickness as it's called but I'm not in no motion I'm sat down still lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nice weather today here in England. Nice and sunny for a change haha it's normoly raining lol.
Really looking forward to the warmer weather now. My last pregnancies I was due in Feb, so always had the bump covered with coats and things. Will be so different this time I'm really looking forward to it. I've got a bloat going on now but I can not wait to have a propper bump. It's so exciting watching ure bump grow.
Feeling really chilled today and happy and blessed.

Have a lovely day ladies.


----------



## napamermaid

Thats gas teanna. I normal go 2 weeks early so hopefully all going well i will again.
Zero symptoms here and those blasted ic still showing shadows!!


----------



## Sander

Napa - my IC’s are terrible this time! They’re super faint but FRER’s are nice and dark. I feel like the manufacturers of the IC’s have started cheaping out and they don’t work as well as they used to. 

Congrats sugger, maybe it’s twins!

Hi Teanna! We have a close birthday and due date :p I’m today actually Feb 15, due Oct 24 (based off dates, should confirm w a scan in a month or so)


----------



## xjessibabyx

Hi can I please join?! Got my bfp today after 22 months ttc #2 with secondary infertility (male factor). I had given up and we were about to look into IVF so hadn't tracked this cycle so I'm in total shock! From LMP I am 4weeks 2days so due date is 23rd October. Sooo crampy though which is making me very nervous!


----------



## Sushai

Congratulations xjessibabyx!!! What an awesome surprise I’m sure!


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> I know what you mean I have 7 more more weeks until I'm 12 weeks and I'm hoping my pregnany consultant sends me an appointment for a early scan. Hopefully around the 6 and half 7 week mark as thats not to long to wait.
> It's horrible how in this country u have to wait till ure 12 weeks for a scan.
> I bet ure in the UK like me?
> Sickness is a good sign. I really wish I had my symptoms back mines gone again today and I'm only 5 weeks and 1 day. Worrys me so much. Wud much rather have symptoms just for reassurance.
> Try ginger biscuits they will help.

Yess I’m uk too it’s terrible lol! Though I’m getting an early scan in the next few days because of the pains I was getting. I won’t see much but hopefully baby is in the right place and all is well. 
My symptoms come and go all the time so don’t worry! Thank you I’ll buy some.


----------



## WishMeABaby

xjessibabyx said:


> Hi can I please join?! Got my bfp today after 22 months ttc #2 with secondary infertility (male factor). I had given up and we were about to look into IVF so hadn't tracked this cycle so I'm in total shock! From LMP I am 4weeks 2days so due date is 23rd October. Sooo crampy though which is making me very nervous!
> 
> View attachment 1055634

Congrats!


----------



## Baby_brain

So today is scan day!!! I have been awake since before 5am and scan isn’t until the afternoon. I have been excited all week for the day to arrive and now I am terrified. Please let everything be ok.


----------



## LNWXO

Baby_brain said:


> So today is scan day!!! I have been awake since before 5am and scan isn’t until the afternoon. I have been excited all week for the day to arrive and now I am terrified. Please let everything be ok.

Good luck hun I’m sure all will be fine❤️


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck @Baby_brain and @Shorty88 for your scans, what time are they?

Congratulations on the new bfps


----------



## Baby_brain

xxmyheartxx said:


> Good luck @Baby_brain and @Shorty88 for your scans, what time are they?
> 
> Congratulations on the new bfps

2pm! This day is gonna drag!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Baby_brain said:


> 2pm! This day is gonna drag!

It's torture isn't it, having an afternoon scan. Try and stay busy and keep us posted xx


----------



## twinklestar25

Good luck to those having scans, I ave to wait until 8 weeks at earliest for private scan. These early days are so hard, waiting, not really feeling any diff apart from tender boobs now and then, tiredness. Time goes so slow, hoping half term will keep us busy then when back to work after half term I see midwife that week so that will be nice to get the booking in apt done, get notes and hopefully book 12 week scan!


----------



## Baby_brain

Here early in the carpark! Need too pee so badly!


----------



## Demotivated

Baby_brain said:


> Here early in the carpark! Need too pee so badly!

Thinking of u :*

@Shorty88 u going today as well? All the luck :*


----------



## brittany12

xjessibabyx said:


> Hi can I please join?! Got my bfp today after 22 months ttc #2 with secondary infertility (male factor). I had given up and we were about to look into IVF so hadn't tracked this cycle so I'm in total shock! From LMP I am 4weeks 2days so due date is 23rd October. Sooo crampy though which is making me very nervous!
> 
> View attachment 1055634

Congratulations!!! How amazing!


----------



## brittany12

Eekkk! Good luck for scans ladies!

We told family but now I’m feeling so nervous! I mean I had a scan saw baby and a heartbeat but idk just have a scared feeling! I’ve never really had this feeling with any of my other pregnancies! My 2 successful ones I told at 4 weeks! 

My symptoms are headaches, nausea but I’m on medicine for it, some cramps here and there. That’s about it!


----------



## Shorty88

So sick so sorry for not updating..

But saw and heard baby.. was shocked to only see one baby with how sick I am I was so convinced it was twins haha :rofl:

But one healthy baby got to hear the heartbeat and got giving a video of it on a usb :cloud9:

Had an abdominal scan I did ask for a transvaginal but she said there was no need.. measuring bang on the same as I thought..

Ladies I'm in love :hug:


----------



## Shorty88

Welcome all the new bfps I'll update the front page later tonight xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've being checking in all day @Shorty88 so happy for you xx


----------



## Baby_brain

Measuring 7.3. Lovely little heart beating! Everything as it should be! Sooo happy. Will upload pictures when I arrive home.


----------



## brittany12

So sweet! I was surprised seeing a heartbeat at mine too but instantly fell in love 
Congratulations on a great scan!


----------



## brittany12

Anyone have a Doppler? I heard both my babies very early around 7 weeks on my dipper and of course since we were done with babies I got rid of mine but I bought a new one and am thinking of trying it! It’s kind of a crappy one though and not nearly as good as my other one was!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fab news @Baby_brain 

@brittany12 I've never used one, I'm to much of a worrier if I couldn't find heartbeat


----------



## Baby_brain

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sander

Woooo congrats for good scans!!!

I have a Doppler - couldn’t find it with my son until 9+ weeks though. It’s the AngelSounds one. I used it allll the time though, it was reassuring for me


----------



## Teanna

I told the father yesterday, it went well and we spent the night talking relatively civilly. He's okay with me wanting to keep the baby but then he told me he wants full custody. I'm kinda panicking. I'm glad the father wants to be in his child's life but freaking out of the possibility he will start some giant custody battle later.


----------



## brittany12

That’s sounds scary @Teanna hopefully y’all are able to work something out! 

Aww nice scan @Baby_brain


----------



## Jessie7003

Teanna said:


> I told the father yesterday, it went well and we spent the night talking relatively civilly. He's okay with me wanting to keep the baby but then he told me he wants full custody. I'm kinda panicking. I'm glad the father wants to be in his child's life but freaking out of the possibility he will start some giant custody battle later.

Teanna I’m kind of in the same boat as you however my baby’s daddy is my ex. Took the morning after pill and still got pregnant so it must have been something that was meant to be. But now I’m so excited for this baby and my ex wants to figure things out but I’m not sure where my heads at. But know this for a fact, a court will always rule in favour of the mother having custody as long as they have no reason to believe she’s a threat to the baby so you’ll be perfectly fine!


----------



## Jessie7003

So due to pains today, I went and got checked and they did my bloods. They came back at a HCG of 4000 odd which is good for 5 weeks I hope. Fingers crossed at my early scan on Wednesday all is good!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Hi ladies
I'm 7 plus 4 today
Totally unexpected as i was married for 9 years. Together for 12 years had to do ivf to have my twins and was with my new partner 5 weeks when I found out
Also how do i attach a ticker x


----------



## brittany12

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm 7 plus 4 today
> Totally unexpected as i was married for 9 years. Together for 12 years had to do ivf to have my twins and was with my new partner 5 weeks when I found out
> Also how do i attach a ticker x

I think you can maybe click on someone’s ticker in their signature and it’ll pull up the sight to create it


----------



## brittany12

Jessie7003 said:


> So due to pains today, I went and got checked and they did my bloods. They came back at a HCG of 4000 odd which is good for 5 weeks I hope. Fingers crossed at my early scan on Wednesday all is good!

Nice number! Good luck on your scan!


----------



## brittany12

Jessie7003 said:


> Teanna I’m kind of in the same boat as you however my baby’s daddy is my ex. Took the morning after pill and still got pregnant so it must have been something that was meant to be. But now I’m so excited for this baby and my ex wants to figure things out but I’m not sure where my heads at. But know this for a fact, a court will always rule in favour of the mother having custody as long as they have no reason to believe she’s a threat to the baby so you’ll be perfectly fine!

You never know! Maybe this baby was meant to be to make him mature and grow up and get his priorities in line! Babies can make people do crazy things! Good luck with whichever decision is best for everyone!!


----------



## Sushai

Congratulations and welcome to all the new bfps!

Lovely scan picture ladies! I have my scan tomorrow morning and I can’t wait!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. 

I haven't really been keeping up and I struggle with remembering who said what. Using my phone makes it that much more difficult, but I'll do my best to be fairly active on here.

Re: doppler. I have one and I found it super reassuring. With my first pregnancy, I was using it everyday until I could feel daily movements. With my 2nd pregnancy, I think I started using it every few days at 9 weeks, but never heard anything and then found out (at 11w1d) that the heart had stopped beating around 8w5d. I'm now about 4 and a half weeks along and I'll probably start looking for a HB again at 9 weeks. I have the Sonoline B.

So, for the last few days, my uterus has felt "full". No cramping, no pain, just like, solid. I can't feel it from the outside or anything though. I can't recall feeling this the first time cuz I didn't know I was pg til 6 weeks and never felt this last time. Is anyone else feeling this right now?


----------



## Sander

Prettyinink - yes I feel this all the time!


----------



## WishMeABaby

Awe the scans are way too precious, Congrats ladies!


----------



## WishMeABaby

Sushai said:


> Congratulations and welcome to all the new bfps!
> 
> Lovely scan picture ladies! I have my scan tomorrow morning and I can’t wait!

Excited for you, keep us updated.


----------



## butterflywolf

Hey all. Short story, we thought we where done having kids. We have been very careful, and we have struggled to get the two kids we have now. We went through two chemical pregnancies one at 4.5 weeks and one at 5.5 weeks. And one blighted ovum/missed miscarriage at 10.5 weeks. We decided we where done with kids, and DH was suppose to get taken care of, but I called it off due to the panic attacks he had while trying to attempt to get it done. However, he now has no choice X'D. 
I am not going to lie I do have mixed emotions at this time about this pregnancy. Yes I want this baby, but it was such a huge surprise. I know my body, I never ovulated past day 24 (and that was extremely extremely rare, my norm was day 20). Well my body apparently decided to ovulate on day 30. So here we are. 
My HCG levels at I'm guessing 13 DPO was 119, 15 DPO 360, 17 DPO 856. We only had sex one time, one day, that this would have happened, and I'm fairly certain I either O'd the day after or two days after. I'm guessing my due date would be the 21st, but we go for a scan in about two weeks. The U/S dept will call me on Monday and set up a scan.


----------



## Teanna

Jessie7003 said:


> Teanna I’m kind of in the same boat as you however my baby’s daddy is my ex. Took the morning after pill and still got pregnant so it must have been something that was meant to be. But now I’m so excited for this baby and my ex wants to figure things out but I’m not sure where my heads at. But know this for a fact, a court will always rule in favour of the mother having custody as long as they have no reason to believe she’s a threat to the baby so you’ll be perfectly fine!

Thanks Jessie, I've done a bit of research and feel better about it now. I don't see any way he'd be able to win and I'm totally okay if he wants partial custody. The kid will need a father. Hopefully things calm down a bit though doesn't help we work together for now.


----------



## twinklestar25

Teanna said:


> Thanks Jessie, I've done a bit of research and feel better about it now. I don't see any way he'd be able to win and I'm totally okay if he wants partial custody. The kid will need a father. Hopefully things calm down a bit though doesn't help we work together for now.

Is this his first child? If so I think he will likely change his mind when he realises all the work involved! Plus a baby needs their mother especially so in the first 12 months! I don’t think you need to worry but hope you sort something out, how can he tell you he wants FULL custody, is he not thinking about you? Does he actually know what that means? Good luck, sure you will be fine x


----------



## xjessibabyx

I have just booked my first ultrasound for 2 weeks today so I'll be 6w 4d .. I feel like it will be the longest 2 weeks! How do you all stop from worrying? It would help if I had some more obvious symptoms. I think I'm just panicking now as we have waited almost 2 years for this. Xx


----------



## Jessie7003

brittany12 said:


> Nice number! Good luck on your scan!

Thank you!


----------



## Jessie7003

brittany12 said:


> You never know! Maybe this baby was meant to be to make him mature and grow up and get his priorities in line! Babies can make people do crazy things! Good luck with whichever decision is best for everyone!!

He's put a lot of effort in this last week so maybe should give him a chance haha!


----------



## Jessie7003

Teanna said:


> Thanks Jessie, I've done a bit of research and feel better about it now. I don't see any way he'd be able to win and I'm totally okay if he wants partial custody. The kid will need a father. Hopefully things calm down a bit though doesn't help we work together for now.

Either way I'm sure your baby will have a brill mother and that's all it needs! Oh nightmare I was seeing someone I worked with for a while after my ex and it was crazy hard! Just take it easy and think of baby x


----------



## Jessie7003

xjessibabyx said:


> I have just booked my first ultrasound for 2 weeks today so I'll be 6w 4d .. I feel like it will be the longest 2 weeks! How do you all stop from worrying? It would help if I had some more obvious symptoms. I think I'm just panicking now as we have waited almost 2 years for this. Xx

Hi Jessi I'm Jessica haha! I haven't stopped worrying, have lived in maternity for the last 2 days worrying with every pain! Just try and take it easy until the scan that's what I'm gonna do now lol x


----------



## brittany12

6w6d today and actually feeling pretty good today which I’m trying to just enjoy instead of worry about! 

How’s everyone else? Been pretty quiet today


----------



## Teanna

twinklestar25 said:


> Is this his first child? If so I think he will likely change his mind when he realises all the work involved! Plus a baby needs their mother especially so in the first 12 months! I don’t think you need to worry but hope you sort something out, how can he tell you he wants FULL custody, is he not thinking about you? Does he actually know what that means? Good luck, sure you will be fine x

Yes, it's his first. He's a bit of a perfectionists and I think he wants the child to be parented his way. He has had some mental health issues in the past that were dealt with but I'm a bit worried he's going to get on the obsessive side. He does treat me well and is very respectful to me overall. I'm hoping he just needs time to process now and when the baby arrives he realizes how much he actually needs me.


----------



## Teanna

xjessibabyx said:


> I have just booked my first ultrasound for 2 weeks today so I'll be 6w 4d .. I feel like it will be the longest 2 weeks! How do you all stop from worrying? It would help if I had some more obvious symptoms. I think I'm just panicking now as we have waited almost 2 years for this. Xx

If it helps, I had way more symptoms with my chemical pregnancies with very low HCG levels. My levels are high with this pregnancy and I feel fine besides mild cramping and twinges in my BBs. I'm 4W2D today.


----------



## Shorty88

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm 7 plus 4 today
> Totally unexpected as i was married for 9 years. Together for 12 years had to do ivf to have my twins and was with my new partner 5 weeks when I found out
> Also how do i attach a ticker x


@jkhkjnjhb8879 Are you due the 2nd? Sorry just want to make sure I have you down for the right date x


----------



## Shorty88

Wow loads of messages to get through.. 61 love how busy this thread is getting..

I have updated the front page so let me know if I have missed anyone or got something wrong.. just tag me in your message..

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Jessie7003

brittany12 said:


> 6w6d today and actually feeling pretty good today which I’m trying to just enjoy instead of worry about!
> 
> How’s everyone else? Been pretty quiet today

So sick today it’s terrible lol!


----------



## brittany12

I know I asked before but that was before all the new bfps joined us!

Anyone have any gut feelings on what their having? Will you find out or let it be a surprise?


----------



## Teanna

brittany12 said:


> I know I asked before but that was before all the new bfps joined us!
> 
> Anyone have any gut feelings on what their having? Will you find out or let it be a surprise?

In my head I feel like its a girl but I find myself referring to the baby as 'he'.


----------



## Sander

Last pregnancy I was convinced it was a boy and it was - this time I’m convinced it’s a girl so we’ll see! :p


----------



## Sushai

brittany12 said:


> I know I asked before but that was before all the new bfps joined us!
> 
> Anyone have any gut feelings on what their having? Will you find out or let it be a surprise?

I can never trust my gut lol it’s always been wrong! 

I had my scan this morning. I’m so happy baby is measuring well for dates and had a heartbeat of 160 :cloud9: 

Meet my little blob


----------



## Jessie7003

Sushai said:


> I can never trust my gut lol it’s always been wrong!
> 
> I had my scan this morning. I’m so happy baby is measuring well for dates and had a heartbeat of 160 :cloud9:
> 
> Meet my little blob

Congrats!


----------



## Jessie7003

So my scan is tomorrow morning at quarter to 10. I've already convinced myself not to expect to see much as if im only at 5 weeks 4 days like I think I will be tomorrow I might only see an empty sac. However they are going by my lmp and think I am 6 weeks 4 days. We shall see! Praying I see fetal pole and a little flutter for heartbeat though!


----------



## Sushai

Jessie7003 said:


> So my scan is tomorrow morning at quarter to 10. I've already convinced myself not to expect to see much as if im only at 5 weeks 4 days like I think I will be tomorrow I might only see an empty sac. However they are going by my lmp and think I am 6 weeks 4 days. We shall see! Praying I see fetal pole and a little flutter for heartbeat though!

Good luck for tomorrow! Hope you get to see more than just a gestational sac.


----------



## Jessie7003

Sushai said:


> Good luck for tomorrow! Hope you get to see more than just a gestational sac.

Thank you! Hoping that myself a heartbeat would be so reassuring! But they're doing this to rule out ectopic so as long as baby is in the right place I'll be happy!


----------



## Shorty88

Sushai said:


> I can never trust my gut lol it’s always been wrong!
> 
> I had my scan this morning. I’m so happy baby is measuring well for dates and had a heartbeat of 160 :cloud9:
> 
> Meet my little blob


Wow that scan is so clear for 7 weeks.

Congrats x


----------



## Shorty88

brittany12 said:


> I know I asked before but that was before all the new bfps joined us!
> 
> Anyone have any gut feelings on what their having? Will you find out or let it be a surprise?


I have been wrong on both my pregnancys I was convinced I was having boys.. this time I'm just telling myself it's another girl and I'll be happy either way as long as ita healthy that's all that matters to me. I would love a boy as this is my last pregnancy but I have a feeling it's a girl x


----------



## brittany12

Nice scan picture! 

7 weeks here and I’m so hoping that I’ll be able to find heartbeat on Doppler this week like I did my others! 

My next scan is on the 28th which feels like an eternity away!


----------



## Demotivated

brittany12 said:


> 6w6d today and actually feeling pretty good today which I’m trying to just enjoy instead of worry about!
> 
> How’s everyone else? Been pretty quiet today

I m doing pathetic in terms of sickness. I missed work couple of days last week and only a diet of toast or bland foods keep me sane..drinking a lot of lemonade too.. 
Today was slightly better.. never had this issue with DS :(


----------



## Sushai

Happy 7 weeks brittany12!

Demotivated sorry you’re feeling so unwell. Nausea has hit me also and it comes strongest after eating anything which really sucks. Hopefully it starts easing up for us all as the weeks go by.


----------



## brittany12

Sushai said:


> Happy 7 weeks brittany12!
> 
> Demotivated sorry you’re feeling so unwell. Nausea has hit me also and it comes strongest after eating anything which really sucks. Hopefully it starts easing up for us all as the weeks go by.

Thank you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
My goodness I'm almost 6 weeks woohoo. I'm ringing the hospital on Thursday to book in to see the high risk preganacy consultant. 
Praying she will see at 7 weeks only a week and a day away now and really hope i get a scan. 
Really don't wanna have to wait till 12 weeks for a scan. I'm still nervous and just pray all is ok and baby is healthy. 
So the symptoms really kicked in for me on Friday and Saturday. Been feeling sick and my boobs are tender heavy and vainy. 
Belly is popped a little bit more my DD is convinced it's twins. I don't care as long as all is normol and healthy. 
Really can't wait to have a scan but real nervous at the same time. 

Shorty I don't wanna worry you but a lady was told at her 9 week scan she had one healthy baby. Then at 12 weeks they found 2 healthy babies. Haha. 
U prob do have just the one. Princess Kate had severe sickness in all her pregnancies and she only ever had the one. 

Woohoo on all the scans. Really hope it's my turn next[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congrats to all the new BFPs:dance:


----------



## Care102018

Jessie7003 said:


> So my scan is tomorrow morning at quarter to 10. I've already convinced myself not to expect to see much as if im only at 5 weeks 4 days like I think I will be tomorrow I might only see an empty sac. However they are going by my lmp and think I am 6 weeks 4 days. We shall see! Praying I see fetal pole and a little flutter for heartbeat though!

I have my first scan tomorrow too! I'll be 5W4D too so I'm going in thinking I won't see anything either; but hopefully can get some reassurance all is well.

My stomach has been on and off hurting so hoping nothing serious.. not cramping just kind of like a stomach ache so I dunno; just happy seeing the doc tomorrow.

Good luck :)


----------



## Jessie7003

Care102018 said:


> I have my first scan tomorrow too! I'll be 5W4D too so I'm going in thinking I won't see anything either; but hopefully can get some reassurance all is well.
> 
> My stomach has been on and off hurting so hoping nothing serious.. not cramping just kind of like a stomach ache so I dunno; just happy seeing the doc tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck :)

Awww excited for us! What time is your scan at?


----------



## brittany12

So back and forth on how I’m feeling! All last week I was super nauseous and had a headache and then yesterday and some of today I’ve been fine. I felt a little sick around lunch time so I took some medicine but then started to realize I hadn’t eaten yet so that was probably why. So it’s like my symptoms have disappeared but maybe they haven’t? Idk I’m starting to just worry myself because of my previous mmc but trying not to and remind myself this is my 4th pregnancy! So I’m praying everything is ok and I just need to keep appreciating not feeling sick!


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> So back and forth on how I’m feeling! All last week I was super nauseous and had a headache and then yesterday and some of today I’ve been fine. I felt a little sick around lunch time so I took some medicine but then started to realize I hadn’t eaten yet so that was probably why. So it’s like my symptoms have disappeared but maybe they haven’t? Idk I’m starting to just worry myself because of my previous mmc but trying not to and remind myself this is my 4th pregnancy! So I’m praying everything is ok and I just need to keep appreciating not feeling sick!

Hi hun just to reasure you that symptoms definitely come and go. 
Not sure if u remember me writing a similar post to you a week ago? 
I was saying how my symptoms had just vanished. 
But this weekend they came on real strong. But I remember week 7 in my last pregnancy and worrying about symtoms fading off a bit. All was fine. 
I'm sure all is fine and u said u felt sick earlier around lunch time. I bet when u ate it went away a bit. That's what happens with me. If I eat something it makes the sickness go away and then after a hour or so it comes back. 
Don't worry sweet i think ure be fine. 
Hugs and love


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hun just to reasure you that symptoms definitely come and go.
> Not sure if u remember me writing a similar post to you a week ago?
> I was saying how my symptoms had just vanished.
> But this weekend they came on real strong. But I remember week 7 in my last pregnancy and worrying about symtoms fading off a bit. All was fine.
> I'm sure all is fine and u said u felt sick earlier around lunch time. I bet when u ate it went away a bit. That's what happens with me. If I eat something it makes the sickness go away and then after a hour or so it comes back.
> Don't worry sweet i think ure be fine.
> Hugs and love

Thank you! Yes that’s the bad part is I know symptoms come and go but I’m just in my head because it was a night and day switch with my mmc at what should have been 10-11 weeks!


----------



## Care102018

Jessie7003 said:


> Awww excited for us! What time is your scan at?

7:15 eastern time


----------



## brittany12

7 week bump photo!


----------



## Shorty88

I'm going to start taking bump pics from tomorrow I'll be 7 weeks. What app do you use that puts the 7 weeks on the side?


----------



## Jessie7003

Care102018 said:


> 7:15 eastern time

Mine is 9.45 am gmt so mine is in the next 2 hours here! I'll hopefully get a photo of something!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck for those with scans today, looking forward to updates!

@Shorty88 I use babycentre app for my bump photos.

My symptoms are on and off, I've being sick 3 times so far which isn't bad for me, I'm hoping this is as bad as it gets lol, I've not got time to be admitted and be on a drip. I have my booking in appointment a week on Sunday which has worked out well as hubby can have the kids and I get a break haha x


----------



## twinklestar25

Teanna said:


> Yes, it's his first. He's a bit of a perfectionists and I think he wants the child to be parented his way. He has had some mental health issues in the past that were dealt with but I'm a bit worried he's going to get on the obsessive side. He does treat me well and is very respectful to me overall. I'm hoping he just needs time to process now and when the baby arrives he realizes how much he actually needs me.

I think he deffinatley will! But hopefully he comes round before then x


----------



## Jessie7003

So can't see anything proper yet so I've to go back in 2 weeks and fingers crossed we see everything! Measuring at 5 weeks 4 days but my scan says 6 weeks and 4 because of my lmp! Uploading a photo if my phone will stop messing about lol!


----------



## Jessie7003

Midwife thinks you can see the start of the yolk sac but I don’t see it but in 2 weeks time hopefully all is well!


----------



## LaMamaBendec

Jessie7003.Stay positive.Hope that everything turns out okay[-o&lt;


----------



## Jessie7003

LaMamaBendec said:


> Jessie7003.Stay positive.Hope that everything turns out okay[-o&lt;

Thank you! Knew I should have waited a week for a scan lol now panic is gonna set in but hopefully it’s just a bit too early.


----------



## Shorty88

@Jessie7003 I say in 2 weeks you will see your lil bean and the heart beating away x


----------



## Shorty88

Anyone else ready for the second tri energy?? I'm drained have zero energy.. still sick so that is wearing me out.. I'm a stay at home mam my eldest has autism so needs to be entertained all the time.. so when hubby comes home I'm ready for bed.. I had one day with no sickness and instead of enjoying the break I cried most of the day worried something was wrong untill I woke up and sickness came back with a bang and then I regretted not enjoying eatting and drinking haha


----------



## LadyStardust4

Shorty - I am 6 weeks today and the fatigue is REAL! 

Just need to nap all the time. Good job I’m off work this week. 

I’ve booked an early scan for 3rd March. I should be nearly 8 weeks then and hope to just confirm that it’s a viable pregnancy at least. 

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## brittany12

Shorty88 said:


> I'm going to start taking bump pics from tomorrow I'll be 7 weeks. What app do you use that puts the 7 weeks on the side?

It’s called baby story but if you have the baby center app they have some too


----------



## brittany12

Shorty88 said:


> Anyone else ready for the second tri energy?? I'm drained have zero energy.. still sick so that is wearing me out.. I'm a stay at home mam my eldest has autism so needs to be entertained all the time.. so when hubby comes home I'm ready for bed.. I had one day with no sickness and instead of enjoying the break I cried most of the day worried something was wrong untill I woke up and sickness came back with a bang and then I regretted not enjoying eatting and drinking haha


I was so nauseous all last week and super tired and then as of this weekend nothing! I’m trying to not get in my head and just enjoy it but I’m having a veryyyyyyy hard time with every day and moment that passes and I’m feeling fine.. I have a scan on the 28th but that feels like foreverrrrr away! There’s nowhere for me to go for a private scan this early either :( the soonest they would do is 10 weeks. So I’m stuck in limbo and praying everything is ok or symptoms come back or I can find the heartbeat super early like I did with my others


----------



## Demotivated

This nausea and fatigue is soooo me.. really eating only select foods and smell of most of it makes me gag.. trying so hard to stay awake at work and my supervisor has given me a difficult project to work on ](*,)

My scan is Saturday early morning (7w1d) so I m definitely hoping to see HB


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> @Jessie7003 I say in 2 weeks you will see your lil bean and the heart beating away x

Thank you! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jessie7003

Yeah the fatigue is real! I'm sleeping by 8pm every night lol!


----------



## Care102018

Had my scan this mooring 5W4D; so as predicted couldn't see too much but she was able to see the yolk sac but she also saw a bleed (I forget what she called it to be honest). She said that it is normal and a lot of woman's are already gone by the time they go in for their first scan I just happen to had to have an early one due to my high risk status. (Any other high risk mama's in here? I have Factor V and previous PE last year)

So I go back in for another scan in two weeks and to the better sono facility (My doctors machine was pretty old so she said that's why a super clear picture is hard to get) If I can figure out how to post it later when I get home I will. They want to measure the bleed so they can make sure it is going down; has anyone else heard of this? My SIL said she had it w/ both of her kids.

The Dr. was very reassuring though and just said we can't predict the future of what can happen (MC) but just know no matter what its not something you did; its already written in the stars and many times it is due to chromosome issues; so she talked me off the ledge for a bit lol
Hope everyone is doing well! I honestly could just sleep all day the exhaustion is real!


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Thank you! Yes that’s the bad part is I know symptoms come and go but I’m just in my head because it was a night and day switch with my mmc at what should have been 10-11 weeks!

I Do know what u mean hun. I haven't felt sick today only a very mild queezyness a little earlier but that was it and boobs not as tender. I'm now panaking as well. 
No scan for me yet so in limbo. 
I hate this. 
I hope my symptoms come back again. I wud rather have them every day just so you know everything is ok. 
No what u mean about MC i had one at 10 weeks with my first preganacy.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Really worrying about my lack of symtoms.
Everyone talking about extreme tiredness and sickness and I don't feel any of that.
Felt very queezy all weekend and mega tender boobs but today nothing.
Had a tiny bit of queezness earlier but it went away and was so so mild. Also boobs not as tender.
Only thing that is persistent is my huge bloat. I look 12 weeks and I'm only 6 weeks tommorow.
No scan for me for ages hate the worry and being in limbo
5weeks 6 days 
Praying this is a positive sign all is well. It's got bigger since last week


----------



## Jessie7003

Care102018 said:


> Had my scan this mooring 5W4D; so as predicted couldn't see too much but she was able to see the yolk sac but she also saw a bleed (I forget what she called it to be honest). She said that it is normal and a lot of woman's are already gone by the time they go in for their first scan I just happen to had to have an early one due to my high risk status. (Any other high risk mama's in here? I have Factor V and previous PE last year)
> 
> So I go back in for another scan in two weeks and to the better sono facility (My doctors machine was pretty old so she said that's why a super clear picture is hard to get) If I can figure out how to post it later when I get home I will. They want to measure the bleed so they can make sure it is going down; has anyone else heard of this? My SIL said she had it w/ both of her kids.
> 
> The Dr. was very reassuring though and just said we can't predict the future of what can happen (MC) but just know no matter what its not something you did; its already written in the stars and many times it is due to chromosome issues; so she talked me off the ledge for a bit lol
> Hope everyone is doing well! I honestly could just sleep all day the exhaustion is real!

You saw more than me! Seeing a yolk sac is a brill sign! Our next scan is the same date so fingers crossed we see more. I’m worried but trying to stay positive x


----------



## Sander

So much can change in just a couple weeks with ultrasounds - although I wish they wouldn’t make you wait that long, surely they must know you’re worrying!! 

Sugger I don’t have many symptoms either. Not feeling sick, boobs aren’t tender. Didn’t have symptoms with my son either until 7 weeks+ and all was fine. Just wanted to share as I know a lot of ladies are having symptoms but I’m not having many either. Will they not scan you until 12 weeks?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> So much can change in just a couple weeks with ultrasounds - although I wish they wouldn’t make you wait that long, surely they must know you’re worrying!!
> 
> Sugger I don’t have many symptoms either. Not feeling sick, boobs aren’t tender. Didn’t have symptoms with my son either until 7 weeks+ and all was fine. Just wanted to share as I know a lot of ladies are having symptoms but I’m not having many either. Will they not scan you until 12 weeks?

Hi sweety I was having strong symptoms all weekend it was like they suddenly all kicked in. But today they all settled down. I wish they wud just stay rather than coming and going. 
I'm hoping I will get a earlier scan around 7 weeks like with DD as this is also a high risk pregnancy and even more so than with her because I'm over 35. So I'm hoping that I will get a scan around 7 weeks same as they did with my DD. 
I cud just walk in that hospital now and all I got to say is I'm getting pain in my side and they will scan me but I'm not in any pain and I'm not bleeding or spotting. And I don't want to temp fate. Also I can't lie with being a Christian and all. So even tho I cud do a award winning act I'm not going to. 
I'll Just have to sit tight and wait. Hopefully just another week and not longer. Fingers crossed. 
My husband and nanna keep telling me not to worry and that the baby will be fine and healthy. But it's so hard when u have had MC in the past.


----------



## Suggerhoney

10 more mins and it's midnight and I'll be 6 weeks. Going to bed soon. Hopefully symptoms will be back tommorow. 
Boobs are still tender. Not as tender but still tender when pressed. 

Feel like a mad womon keep pressing my boobs to make sure there still tender. Must remember not to do that in public there think I'm a rite nut case hahahaha:rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> You saw more than me! Seeing a yolk sac is a brill sign! Our next scan is the same date so fingers crossed we see more. I’m worried but trying to stay positive x

I'm sure all will be fine sweety. Still early so common not to see everything. Bet when u go back in 2 weeks u see baby and heartbeat. 
Sending hugs. I've done nothing but worry since I found out 2 and half weeks ago. 
As mum's we never stop worrying even in the 2nd and 3rd tri and even after there born you still worry.


----------



## Jessie7003

Sander said:


> So much can change in just a couple weeks with ultrasounds - although I wish they wouldn’t make you wait that long, surely they must know you’re worrying!!
> 
> Sugger I don’t have many symptoms either. Not feeling sick, boobs aren’t tender. Didn’t have symptoms with my son either until 7 weeks+ and all was fine. Just wanted to share as I know a lot of ladies are having symptoms but I’m not having many either. Will they not scan you until 12 weeks?

Thank you for the reassurance! Yeah 2 weeks is a long wait but at least going back I should hopefully see a lovely little baby and heartbeat! Trying to keep positive x


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> 10 more mins and it's midnight and I'll be 6 weeks. Going to bed soon. Hopefully symptoms will be back tommorow.
> Boobs are still tender. Not as tender but still tender when pressed.
> 
> Feel like a mad womon keep pressing my boobs to make sure there still tender. Must remember not to do that in public there think I'm a rite nut case hahahaha:rofl:

I've been pressing my boobs too just to make sure haha! Then my baby's daddy gave me a hug and they were aching and i was like okay still sore!


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm sure all will be fine sweety. Still early so common not to see everything. Bet when u go back in 2 weeks u see baby and heartbeat.
> Sending hugs. I've done nothing but worry since I found out 2 and half weeks ago.
> As mum's we never stop worrying even in the 2nd and 3rd tri and even after there born you still worry.

Thank you! :) yeah I've worried from the very start too!


----------



## Squiggy

DUE DATE: October 25.


----------



## LadyStardust4

Why oh why did I complain about not having symptoms? Now it seems I’ve been blessed with pregnancy related narcolepsy! Sleeping about 10 hours a night and falling asleep throughout the day. This can’t be normal?!

Luckily I’m off work this week but I don’t know how I’ll manage when I go back on Monday.

It will all be worth it though for a healthy baby! X


----------



## Care102018

All the ladies worried about symptoms when I was pregnant with my first son I didn't even find out until I was about 8 weeks (I was young so didn't really track AF); anyways one day I was like ow my boobs hurt and my girlfriend was like your pregnant and I didn't believe her but boom I sure was. I didn't get morning sickness until about 9 weeks so hang in there... it might be coming for you! Positive thoughts and well wishes to everyone and gosh I wish I was so naive again; I never remember worrying like this when I had him (he will be 12 in March - I was a young and had no clue 18 year old lol)


----------



## Care102018

Jessie7003 said:


> You saw more than me! Seeing a yolk sac is a brill sign! Our next scan is the same date so fingers crossed we see more. I’m worried but trying to stay positive x

Yes fingers crossed we can see more! I'm just nervous about this bleed now so kind of wish I was able to wait but I had no choice due to the Lovenox shots I had to get on.
Hang in there! We got this :) Its nice to have a group of gals who we are all going through this together and are all pretty much on par w/ each other... just day by day is all we can do! *hugs*


----------



## Sushai

Congratulations and welcome squiggy!!

8 weeks today! The end of first trimester is getting nearer...yay! I’m so done with the nausea and fatigue already lol I need my energy back.


----------



## brittany12

Yay for 8 weeks @Sushai 

As for me.. had some of my achey joints symptoms, some fatigue, kinda got a little nauseous earlier today but nothing too bad and some very very light or mild cramps or more like full stretching sensations or something like that. My sense of smell is through the roof though!


----------



## Sander

Me at 9pm: I’m craving ice cream can you please go get some 

DH: Ok sure if you really need it

Me: Yes I’m craving it so bad

DH: *dutifully drives to find ice cream*

Me while he’s gone: ... I feel sick, I don’t think I can stomach the ice cream when he brings it home

If this doesn’t encapsulate pregnancy so perfectly :rofl:


----------



## Squiggy

I'm now 5 days late for my cycle. I'm having a few "symptoms." But I took a home test about two days ago and it was negative. Should I worry about hcg at this point? I mean, isn't it essential for that hormone to really boost? 
I wouldn't normally worry, but with two miscarriages everything scares me! I'm trying to wait a few days to take another test (I only have one left). But should I worry about the levels not being detected? Could it mean something is wrong? Could it hurt the baby?


----------



## Squiggy

Sander said:


> Me at 9pm: I’m craving ice cream can you please go get some
> 
> DH: Ok sure if you really need it
> 
> Me: Yes I’m craving it so bad
> 
> DH: *dutifully drives to find ice cream*
> 
> Me while he’s gone: ... I feel sick, I don’t think I can stomach the ice cream when he brings it home
> 
> If this doesn’t encapsulate pregnancy so perfectly :rofl:


Wow!!! My husband can't even help bring in the groceries. And I have high risk pregnancies.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Hi everyone. I wanted to come join the thread as we are expecting baby #1 right before Halloween. I have to catch up on the thread though... I hope everyone is enjoying their first tri!!


----------



## Jessie7003

Sickness has really hit. Yesterday wasn't great, today is a whole new level. Haven't stopped being sick. Those with no symptoms please appreciate it lol.

Welcome nolimit x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies.
Just wanted to say a huge congratulations to all the newbies. Wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months, and looking forward to getting to know you all.

My sickness kicked in again yesterday. Not actually being sick (Thank God) but feeling really queezy. It's a bit like a hangover sickness or a motion sickness.
Very hormonal crying at everything. I even cried because I accidently broke my eldest sons mug.
I'm like an emotional mess. Was getting some serious stretching pains last night and my belly is even bigger today. Boobs also vainy heavy and swollen and tender again.

Still no clue if I will get a scan any time soon. Called the hospital today and they said they cudnt see anything on there system to say I had been referred. 
So rang doctors surgery who confirmed they referred me on the 13th Feb.
Rang hospital back and told them that my GP has definitely referred me and was told to leave it with them and they will get back to me. So now more waiting:shrug:

On a brighter note my first midwife appointment is booked for the 6th March when I'll be 8 weeks.

Praying I will get a scan b4 that appointment. I don't wanna be given all my preganacy notes to be then told at a scan that there's something wrong. 

I'm so scared ladies I'm just praying that everything will be ok and that baby is healthy with a strong beating heart.
The wait is killing me.


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies.
> Just wanted to say a huge congratulations to all the newbies. Wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months, and looking forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> My sickness kicked in again yesterday. Not actually being sick (Thank God) but feeling really queezy. It's a bit like a hangover sickness or a motion sickness.
> Very hormonal crying at everything. I even cried because I accidently broke my eldest sons mug.
> I'm like an emotional mess. Was getting some serious stretching pains last night and my belly is even bigger today. Boobs also vainy heavy and swollen and tender again.
> 
> Still no clue if I will get a scan any time soon. Called the hospital today and they said they cudnt see anything on there system to say I had been referred.
> So rang doctors surgery who confirmed they referred me on the 13th Feb.
> Rang hospital back and told them that my GP has definitely referred me and was told to leave it with them and they will get back to me. So now more waiting:shrug:
> 
> On a brighter note my first midwife appointment is booked for the 6th March when I'll be 8 weeks.
> 
> Praying I will get a scan b4 that appointment. I don't wanna be given all my preganacy notes to be then told at a scan that there's something wrong.
> 
> I'm so scared ladies I'm just praying that everything will be ok and that baby is healthy with a strong beating heart.
> The wait is killing me.

I know exactly how you feel! 12 more days to my next scan and the nerves are real even though this sickness is probably good indication all is well!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> I know exactly how you feel! 12 more days to my next scan and the nerves are real even though this sickness is probably good indication all is well!

I just wish I had some indication hon. I'll be 7 weeks on Wednesday and seeing the midwife the week after at 8 weeks. Just praying I get to have a scan b4 8 weeks so they better pull there finger out. 
I'm so scared there gonna make me wait till 12 weeks for a scan. But my pregnancy is very high risk so I'm hoping they will want to do a scan soon. 
I'm not throwing up but I've been feeling sick. My boobs are so sore so I'm hoping that's a very good sign. 

Fingers crossed I hear back from the hospital tommorow. 
My last preganacy was high risk and I had a scan at 7 weeks. But this pregnancy will be even higher risk because I'm over 35 so surely they will want to scan me around 7 weeks again. Only 5 days away so they better get a move on haha.


----------



## brittany12

Still feeling ok over here! More tired than normal and definitely hungrier than normal. Belly is out there and boobs may be getting filled again! 

Having hubby bring me home a nice large salad topped with fried chicken strips and my favorite dinner rolls from one of the steakhouses in town! We live no where near town so he’s picking it up on his way home from work and I’m dying for it right now!!!

I’ve never had craving with my other pregnancies and I’ve always had a hard time finding things that sounds good to eat during the first trimester or 2! So this is a little different for me!


----------



## brittany12

Ps my next scan is a week away! Next Thursday morning!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Our first scan will be next Tuesday at 5 weeks and 3 days. I'm so early in pregnancy it's hard not to be worried when symptoms come and go as often as they do this soon. Just trying to ride it out with reassurance from others that symptoms will come and go. :) I hope everyone else is feeling good this week!


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Ps my next scan is a week away! Next Thursday morning!

No cravings here yet and not been feeling that hungry to be honest. Mind u I do keep wanting carbs like pasta and stuff like that.
I've got a salad for tommorow because I wanted something healthy
Getting major stretching cramps tonight again and back a little achey. The tiredness hasn't really hit me yet. I'm actually looking forward to that because then I'll be able to get some good sleep haha. Boobs are killing and itchy. 
Really wish I was having a scan just for the reassurance.
All I've got to go by is my belly my boobs the feeling sick and my emotions. Oh and the strong positive tests.
Really hope i get a scan soon I looked up privet scans but there so expensive:brat:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nolimitxox said:


> Our first scan will be next Tuesday at 5 weeks and 3 days. so early in pregnancy it's hard not to be worried when symptoms come and go as often as they do this soon. Just trying to ride it out with reassurance from others that symptoms will come and go. :) I hope everyone else is feeling good this week!

Don't get worried if they don't see much. It's normoly around 6 weeks u see a HB and baby. I've not had a scan yet and not sure if I will be any time soon and I'm 6+2 It's so frustrating. I just want the reassurance that all is ok.
Good luck with ure scan but please don't worry if they don't see much


----------



## WishMeABaby

Hi guys, I have been feeling REALLY tired lately, nauseated through out the day, no vomiting, boobs are huge, heavy and boy, do they hurt.:D my first scan is in 4 days @ 7w2d. Im excited and very nervous. Im just so excited for everyone with their "all-day sickness" "sometime sickness" "morning sickness" "I want to be sick today sickness." 
Congrats to all then new BFP, welcome and H&H 9months.\\:D/


----------



## Teanna

Squiggy said:


> DUE DATE: October 25.

I'm Oct 25th too, just got my 1st midwife appointment booked today!


----------



## Teanna

Midwives office called and confirmed they can take me on, which isn't guaranteed here as the demand for midwives over an OB is pretty high. Though they wont see me until 10 weeks and I'm only 4+6 right now. April 1st seems so far away.


----------



## Teanna

Squiggy said:


> I'm now 5 days late for my cycle. I'm having a few "symptoms." But I took a home test about two days ago and it was negative. Should I worry about hcg at this point? I mean, isn't it essential for that hormone to really boost?
> I wouldn't normally worry, but with two miscarriages everything scares me! I'm trying to wait a few days to take another test (I only have one left). But should I worry about the levels not being detected? Could it mean something is wrong? Could it hurt the baby?

Hi Squiggy, sure your dates are right? Maybe it's still too early to test.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Suggerhoney said:


> Don't get worried if they don't see much. It's normoly around 6 weeks u see a HB and baby. I've not had a scan yet and not sure if I will be any time soon and I'm 6+2 It's so frustrating. I just want the reassurance that all is ok.
> Good luck with ure scan but please don't worry if they don't see much

We're only expecting a gestational sack for this one. I'll have an ultrasound weekly until about 7/8 weeks before I'm released to my regular OB. 

Anyone else struggle with blood pressure? My last pregnancy my blood pressure was through the roof at 7 weeks and they put me on meds before I miscarried. My heart has been racey these last few days so I purchased a blood pressure monitor and my first reading tonight was 135/89. Oyeeee.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Teanna said:


> Midwives office called and confirmed they can take me on, which isn't guaranteed here as the demand for midwives over an OB is pretty high. Though they wont see me until 10 weeks and I'm only 4+6 right now. April 1st seems so far away.

Our first OB appointment is the 2nd of April. It won't be long (even though it seems it). Hoping these replies and discussions will pass the time :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nolimitxox said:


> We're only expecting a gestational sack for this one. I'll have an ultrasound weekly until about 7/8 weeks before I'm released to my regular OB.
> 
> Anyone else struggle with blood pressure? My last pregnancy my blood pressure was through the roof at 7 weeks and they put me on meds before I miscarried. My heart has been racey these last few days so I purchased a blood pressure monitor and my first reading tonight was 135/89. Oyeeee.

That's so good hon that there scaning weekly. 
I'm freaking myself out now about missed misscariges. Was watching live pregnancy tests on YouTube and then there was this thing about missed misscariges. 
I've had 3 MC 2 v v v early and 1 at 10 weeks and I bled with all mine but watching this video about missed misscariges has totaly freaked me out. I shudnt of watched really.


----------



## Demotivated

First scan in 16hours...eeeek


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Can't wait for your update @Demotivated 

I'm having that fear as well @Suggerhoney trying to stay positive and ignore it!!

Yesterday was a sicky day but touchwood I'm ok so far today just waves of nausea, i tend to be sick more after 5 lol, I'm gearing towards this one is a boy, we won't be finding out so will be interesting to see babies heart rate to see how fast it is, I've not being wrong yet guessing gender x


----------



## Nolimitxox

Mmc are the worst. That's what happened with my son. Try not to worry. There is nothing you can do to change the course of this baby, it will either be or it won't. That's what I keep telling myself anyways.... :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

To be honest my gut is telling me all is well. And I don't feel like there's anything wrong and I know this baby was a blessing because I prayed and prayed for it. And I'm not feeling any negativity apart from the odd little dought that creeps in but I try to ignore it. 
My MC at 10 weeks well to be honest I was about 10+4 So almost 11 weeks it was so traumatic. I still had to have a D&C because my body didnt naturally get rid of everything. It was hurendous. The chemicals where very upsetting to I just pray all is ok and healthy with this pregnancy. I really shud not of watched that video it just made me feel so anxious. 
Silly me


----------



## Care102018

Hit the 6 week mark! Hoping that is a good sign. My next scan is in two weeks so hoping I can see the heartbeat and make sure the bleed I have is down. Still just exhausted. We are telling my son today and also my in-laws so a little nervous im going to jynx something but excited I can actually talk about it a little now lol Due to my health/high risk status we won't announce to anyone else until after my nuchal testing scan at about 13 weeks.


----------



## Care102018

Nolimitxox said:


> Our first scan will be next Tuesday at 5 weeks and 3 days. I'm so early in pregnancy it's hard not to be worried when symptoms come and go as often as they do this soon. Just trying to ride it out with reassurance from others that symptoms will come and go. :) I hope everyone else is feeling good this week!

Don't get your hopes up to see anything; had my scan at 5+3 and they couldn't see anything but they said that's normal; good luck though :)


----------



## Nolimitxox

Care102018 said:


> Don't get your hopes up to see anything; had my scan at 5+3 and they couldn't see anything but they said that's normal; good luck though :)

They are expecting a gestational sac. I'll take it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Care102018 said:


> Hit the 6 week mark! Hoping that is a good sign. My next scan is in two weeks so hoping I can see the heartbeat and make sure the bleed I have is down. Still just exhausted. We are telling my son today and also my in-laws so a little nervous im going to jynx something but excited I can actually talk about it a little now lol Due to my health/high risk status we won't announce to anyone else until after my nuchal testing scan at about 13 weeks.

Yay for 6 weeks hon. 
Woohoo.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've just been naughty and ate loads of mint chocolate chip ice cream. I was only supposed to have 1 or 2 little spoonfulls but ended up eating loads. 
Te he he oooooops:shy:


----------



## Jessie7003

Nolimitxox said:


> They are expecting a gestational sac. I'll take it!

My scan at 5 weeks 4 i saw a gestational sac just and my nerves were away but now i understand this is normal. Hope you see more though! My next scan is 5th March so praying baby is growing well and all is seen then at 7 weeks 4!


----------



## Demotivated

Scan in T-1.5 hours.. nervous heck!!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Keep us updated!! Good luck!!!! It will be great!


----------



## brittany12

Demotivated said:


> Scan in T-1.5 hours.. nervous heck!!

Good luck


----------



## Demotivated

Thank you ladies.. 
Saw one beautiful baby. Measuring 1 day ahead.. heart beating at 143bpm..
We r in love <3


----------



## WishMeABaby

Had an emergency scan because I was spotting more than usual. Saw one baby with a beautiful heart beat of 146 measuring at 6w1d giving me an est 10/17/19 for now. im so inlove I really am. We will see what Monday scan says. Sticky beans everyone..

Bhcg 78 to 244 to 1600+ and tonight was 6300+


----------



## Jessie7003

Congrats to both who saw baby! Exciting times!


----------



## LadyStardust4

So pleased for those of you who have had early scans and seen healthy babies :)
I’ve got a private scan booked next Sunday and I cannot wait! Just need somebody to tell me it’s going to be ok.


----------



## WishMeABaby

LadyStardust4 said:


> So pleased for those of you who have had early scans and seen healthy babies :)
> I’ve got a private scan booked next Sunday and I cannot wait! Just need somebody to tell me it’s going to be ok.

Silly, it's going to be ok. Dont let stress get at you if nothing is wrong. No bleeding, no pains equals to Enjoy your tiny baby that's growing inside of you. Everything will be alright. Post photos and keep us updated.


----------



## brittany12

congratulations to the scans and beautiful heartbeats! I'm dying for my next one on Thursday. I am actually an xray tech and have to work all day tomorrow and desperately wish I could sneak over to ultrasound and scan myself :haha: however since its going to be a Sunday i'll be the only person there and don't want to get myself fired! Guess i'll just have to wait it out 4ish more days!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Does anyone have experience with hypertension in early pregnancy?


----------



## Shorty88

Sorry ladies for not commenting much I have been reading the thread as best as I can as it's gotten so busy (loving that)

If I'm honest ladies and please don't judge but I am miserable at the moment :sad2:

I'm suffering with the worst morning sickness I have ever experienced... I can't stand the smell of anything or hold down anything I can't drink much and when i do I pay for it later with the worst nausea and sickness. I can't stop crying cause I'm so tired and so sick of feeling this way.. I'm so weak I have lost like 10 pounds in 2 weeks... I called the hospital and they have given me some tips but still nothing is easing this up. I think I need to get tablets or something to help me because I can't go on like this.. I have spent all day in bed watching friends and just running to the toilet if I get a smell of anything.. food, toothpaste shampoo litterally anything sets me off.. hubby is even calling in sick on Monday to help me with the school run cause i do be so bad in the mornings.

My poor hubby is been neglected big time.. I have zero sex drive he can't even kiss me or cuddle me other wise I'm puking.. he has to brush his teeth and spray his deodorant in the down stairs toilet with the windows open otherwise my head is in the toilet all morning :wacko: 

Sorry for the rant but we haven't told any family so I have no one to talk to..

On a funnier note I'm craving alcohol like mad :rofl: I think it is cause I know i can't have it makes me want it more lol x


----------



## brittany12

Sorry you’re so sick!! You should definitely ask for some medicine for the nausea if it’s that bad! Losing 10 pounds in 2 weeks is a lot!


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> Sorry ladies for not commenting much I have been reading the thread as best as I can as it's gotten so busy (loving that)
> 
> If I'm honest ladies and please don't judge but I am miserable at the moment :sad2:
> 
> I'm suffering with the worst morning sickness I have ever experienced... I can't stand the smell of anything or hold down anything I can't drink much and when i do I pay for it later with the worst nausea and sickness. I can't stop crying cause I'm so tired and so sick of feeling this way.. I'm so weak I have lost like 10 pounds in 2 weeks... I called the hospital and they have given me some tips but still nothing is easing this up. I think I need to get tablets or something to help me because I can't go on like this.. I have spent all day in bed watching friends and just running to the toilet if I get a smell of anything.. food, toothpaste shampoo litterally anything sets me off.. hubby is even calling in sick on Monday to help me with the school run cause i do be so bad in the mornings.
> 
> My poor hubby is been neglected big time.. I have zero sex drive he can't even kiss me or cuddle me other wise I'm puking.. he has to brush his teeth and spray his deodorant in the down stairs toilet with the windows open otherwise my head is in the toilet all morning :wacko:
> 
> Sorry for the rant but we haven't told any family so I have no one to talk to..
> 
> On a funnier note I'm craving alcohol like mad :rofl: I think it is cause I know i can't have it makes me want it more lol x

Deffo go to the doctor and get anti-sickness medication. My sister was on that because she's also pregnant and suffered very bad too. My sickness is bad but nowhere near that bad, I can keep certain things down at times so I think I'm fine but I'm back to work this week after a week holiday so we shall see how this goes in work lol.


----------



## playgirl666

hi how is eveyone doing? im nearly 7 weeks now with my 4th (1st with hubby) other than sore boobs and the odd time feeling sick, im feeling good, but i am having trouble staying asleep at night, anyone else experience this? x


----------



## Demotivated

Take care @Shorty88 
10 pounds is a lot. I have basically lost just one pound with my bout of socknesi.. even though I m plus size :?

2-3 more weeks to go..then bye bye sickness.. hang in there :)


----------



## WishMeABaby

Shorty88 said:


> Sorry ladies for not commenting much I have been reading the thread as best as I can as it's gotten so busy (loving that)
> 
> If I'm honest ladies and please don't judge but I am miserable at the moment :sad2:
> 
> I'm suffering with the worst morning sickness I have ever experienced... I can't stand the smell of anything or hold down anything I can't drink much and when i do I pay for it later with the worst nausea and sickness. I can't stop crying cause I'm so tired and so sick of feeling this way.. I'm so weak I have lost like 10 pounds in 2 weeks... I called the hospital and they have given me some tips but still nothing is easing this up. I think I need to get tablets or something to help me because I can't go on like this.. I have spent all day in bed watching friends and just running to the toilet if I get a smell of anything.. food, toothpaste shampoo litterally anything sets me off.. hubby is even calling in sick on Monday to help me with the school run cause i do be so bad in the mornings.
> 
> My poor hubby is been neglected big time.. I have zero sex drive he can't even kiss me or cuddle me other wise I'm puking.. he has to brush his teeth and spray his deodorant in the down stairs toilet with the windows open otherwise my head is in the toilet all morning :wacko:
> 
> Sorry for the rant but we haven't told any family so I have no one to talk to..
> 
> On a funnier note I'm craving alcohol like mad :rofl: I think it is cause I know i can't have it makes me want it more lol x

Im sorry youre going through so much. feel better soon.


----------



## WishMeABaby

playgirl666 said:


> hi how is eveyone doing? im nearly 7 weeks now with my 4th (1st with hubby) other than sore boobs and the odd time feeling sick, im feeling good, but i am having trouble staying asleep at night, anyone else experience this? x

 sounds just like me, but I keep spotting. (color spotting brown/dark brown) I wake up everynight around 1am to 3am. :sad2:


----------



## Care102018

Hey ladies... for those of you feeling the sickness I’m sorry and I hope you get some relief soon...so far some smells make me gag but not sick...yet.. with my son I had to take a garbage can everywhere with me so I know your pain! We told immediate family this week and glad it’s out there now lol (we won’t tell any one else until 12 weeks or so) ... my son took it ok..I think it’s just going to be an adjustment for him (he’ll be 12 in a couple of weeks) 

Has anyone gotten random sharp pain in their stomach? Yesterday and today I have and it kind of comes and goes... no spotting or anything but still kinda freaks me out... can’t wait until this next scan in two weeks!


----------



## brittany12

Work sucks... so wishing I could walk next door and scan myself but all the equipment is off :( 

I still have 2.5 more hours here ](*,)

Nothing really going on over here symptoms wise.. counting down to Thursday!


----------



## Sander

Sorry to hear about the spotting WishMe - it’s probably nothing but how stressful. 

Brittany I’m also not having any symptoms. Sometimes I’ll have really slight nausea but nothing to write home about! I remember with my son it wasn’t until 7/8 weeks it kicked in, so I figure I should enjoy the next couple weeks while I can haha

I have a doctors appointment Tuesday so hoping to get a requisition form to book a scan in the next couple weeks. So far just really feeling the exhaustion! And cravings for ice cream which I don’t normally eat :p

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Jessie7003

My sickness is getting worse. Quite a lot of foods are making me sick so might have to phone my doctors before work and see if i can get these anti-sickness tablets myself. 6 weeks+3 and struggling big time. 9 days to my next scan thank god!


----------



## brittany12

I’ll be 8 weeks tomorrow so praying it doesn’t get me! It was always 6 weeks when I got hit with nausea and I did this time too but it only lasted a week! I freaked out at first and y’all the 7th week took about 8593734 days!!! But hoping this babe is just going to be super good to me! 

I’m going to try out the Doppler once I get home and see if I get lucky and hear the heart beat! I’m way early to actually find it but there’s always a chance!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Care no sharp pains in my stomach here. I've had a pulling in it but nothing that was painful or alarming. I hope it's just a fluke for you and isnt related to your baby at all.

Sorry for all you suffering with morning sickness. I'm only 5weeks+1 today and I only feel queazy if I don't eat. No cravings but aversions for sure (to chocolate?!)

Again I'd like to ask if anyone has experienced high blood pressure this early. I cannot be on my feet for long before I feel it. I get dizzy, the start of a headache, and tightness in my chest. It calms down after about 30 minutes of laying on the couch. My readings during these episodes are hitting 135-45/85-92. My resting BP after relaxing or taking it easy slows down to about 120-127/78-83.

My doctors are well aware and just want to watch it, and as I'm watching it every day the numbers reach a new high. How frustrating. I'm hoping to see my GP tomorrow but I may not be able to go until Tuesday.


----------



## Sander

Sorry nolimit, haven’t dealt with high blood pressure :( Hope the doctors can help you bring it under control so you can feel better!


----------



## brittany12

Nolimitxox said:


> Care no sharp pains in my stomach here. I've had a pulling in it but nothing that was painful or alarming. I hope it's just a fluke for you and isnt related to your baby at all.
> 
> Sorry for all you suffering with morning sickness. I'm only 5weeks+1 today and I only feel queazy if I don't eat. No cravings but aversions for sure (to chocolate?!)
> 
> Again I'd like to ask if anyone has experienced high blood pressure this early. I cannot be on my feet for long before I feel it. I get dizzy, the start of a headache, and tightness in my chest. It calms down after about 30 minutes of laying on the couch. My readings during these episodes are hitting 135-45/85-92. My resting BP after relaxing or taking it easy slows down to about 120-127/78-83.
> 
> My doctors are well aware and just want to watch it, and as I'm watching it every day the numbers reach a new high. How frustrating. I'm hoping to see my GP tomorrow but I may not be able to go until Tuesday.

The only time I’ve had blood pressure issues was at the very end of my pregnancies when I was diagnosed with preeclampsia. Hopefully they can figure out why it’s doing that!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nolimitxox said:


> Care no sharp pains in my stomach here. I've had a pulling in it but nothing that was painful or alarming. I hope it's just a fluke for you and isnt related to your baby at all.
> 
> Sorry for all you suffering with morning sickness. I'm only 5weeks+1 today and I only feel queazy if I don't eat. No cravings but aversions for sure (to chocolate?!)
> 
> Again I'd like to ask if anyone has experienced high blood pressure this early. I cannot be on my feet for long before I feel it. I get dizzy, the start of a headache, and tightness in my chest. It calms down after about 30 minutes of laying on the couch. My readings during these episodes are hitting 135-45/85-92. My resting BP after relaxing or taking it easy slows down to about 120-127/78-83.
> 
> My doctors are well aware and just want to watch it, and as I'm watching it every day the numbers reach a new high. How frustrating. I'm hoping to see my GP tomorrow but I may not be able to go until Tuesday.

Hi hun
The only time I experienced high blood pressure was at 30 weeks pregnant with my DD. Turned out I had pre eclampsia. 
My feet and angles all swelled up. 
I've never had it in early preganacy. Do you normoly suffer with high blood pressure.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So pleased to all of you who have had scans. I'm almost 7 weeks and still no date for a scan and the wait is killing me. I just want to know that everything is ok and that baby is ok and healthy. If I haven't heard anything by Friday I'm ringing the hospital gyn department back to see what's going on and if they have done my refural yet. They have had almost 2 weeks so I don't know what's taking so long. 

Not much symptoms wise today. Boobs a little tender but not as bad as the last few days. Only felt a very very mild queezyness earlier. Really hope everything is ok.


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Work sucks... so wishing I could walk next door and scan myself but all the equipment is off :(
> 
> I still have 2.5 more hours here ](*,)
> 
> Nothing really going on over here symptoms wise.. counting down to Thursday!

Haha I wud be so tempted hun he he. 
U don't have long to wait now hun Thursday will be here b4 u know it. Keep ure fingers crossed for me hon that I get to have a scan soon this wait is really killing me. I just want the reassurance that all is ok


----------



## Suggerhoney

Care102018 said:


> Hey ladies... for those of you feeling the sickness I’m sorry and I hope you get some relief soon...so far some smells make me gag but not sick...yet.. with my son I had to take a garbage can everywhere with me so I know your pain! We told immediate family this week and glad it’s out there now lol (we won’t tell any one else until 12 weeks or so) ... my son took it ok..I think it’s just going to be an adjustment for him (he’ll be 12 in a couple of weeks)
> 
> Has anyone gotten random sharp pain in their stomach? Yesterday and today I have and it kind of comes and goes... no spotting or anything but still kinda freaks me out... can’t wait until this next scan in two weeks!

I get little sharp pulling pains low down. Can feel a bit like a Stitch.


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> sounds just like me, but I keep spotting. (color spotting brown/dark brown) I wake up everynight around 1am to 3am. :sad2:

So sorry about the spotting but just to reasure u that I've read that's really normol. 
When I had my MC I bled bright red at 6 weeks. Had a scan and saw baby and HB but was told to take it easy. Then at 10+ weeks I poured with bright red blood and clots had another scan and sadly I had lost the baby. But my blood was always bright red fresh blood. 
Brown is normol I've read it's just old blood. Ure be just fine hun. I'm glad u got a scan to make sure.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Sorry ladies for not commenting much I have been reading the thread as best as I can as it's gotten so busy (loving that)
> 
> If I'm honest ladies and please don't judge but I am miserable at the moment :sad2:
> 
> I'm suffering with the worst morning sickness I have ever experienced... I can't stand the smell of anything or hold down anything I can't drink much and when i do I pay for it later with the worst nausea and sickness. I can't stop crying cause I'm so tired and so sick of feeling this way.. I'm so weak I have lost like 10 pounds in 2 weeks... I called the hospital and they have given me some tips but still nothing is easing this up. I think I need to get tablets or something to help me because I can't go on like this.. I have spent all day in bed watching friends and just running to the toilet if I get a smell of anything.. food, toothpaste shampoo litterally anything sets me off.. hubby is even calling in sick on Monday to help me with the school run cause i do be so bad in the mornings.
> 
> My poor hubby is been neglected big time.. I have zero sex drive he can't even kiss me or cuddle me other wise I'm puking.. he has to brush his teeth and spray his deodorant in the down stairs toilet with the windows open otherwise my head is in the toilet all morning :wacko:
> 
> Sorry for the rant but we haven't told any family so I have no one to talk to..
> 
> On a funnier note I'm craving alcohol like mad :rofl: I think it is cause I know i can't have it makes me want it more lol x

I'm so sorry ure having such a horrible time hon. Can u get some anti sickness meds from ure Dr? 
I pray all the sickness stops very soon and u get to enjoy being pregnant rather than suffering. 
I hope ure managing to keep some fluids down sweety. 
Sending hugs


----------



## Demotivated

Nolimitxox said:


> Care no sharp pains in my stomach here. I've had a pulling in it but nothing that was painful or alarming. I hope it's just a fluke for you and isnt related to your baby at all.
> 
> Sorry for all you suffering with morning sickness. I'm only 5weeks+1 today and I only feel queazy if I don't eat. No cravings but aversions for sure (to chocolate?!)
> 
> Again I'd like to ask if anyone has experienced high blood pressure this early. I cannot be on my feet for long before I feel it. I get dizzy, the start of a headache, and tightness in my chest. It calms down after about 30 minutes of laying on the couch. My readings during these episodes are hitting 135-45/85-92. My resting BP after relaxing or taking it easy slows down to about 120-127/78-83.
> 
> My doctors are well aware and just want to watch it, and as I'm watching it every day the numbers reach a new high. How frustrating. I'm hoping to see my GP tomorrow but I may not be able to go until Tuesday.

I haven't had to deal with BP but in my earlier pregnancy I developed resistance to uterine blood flow at 20weeks. So this time my doc has put me on baby aspirin from the start.
May b ask your doctor abt the same?


----------



## Nolimitxox

Demotivated said:


> I haven't had to deal with BP but in my earlier pregnancy I developed resistance to uterine blood flow at 20weeks. So this time my doc has put me on baby aspirin from the start.
> May b ask your doctor abt the same?

I have a bit of a unique issue and I am allergic to asprin, ibuprofen, and nsaid medications in general. :( I do have to call the primary tomorrow and try and get in. Thanks for the advice, I wish I could try it!

And to answer your question sugger no, my BP is usually text book 120/70 but I did experience this during my last pregnancy (mmc at 10 weeks trisomy 16 complete)


----------



## WishMeABaby

Its scan day today, I'm so excited to see my little peanut again. Hopefully, we will have scan pix to share this time FX. Not gonna lie I'm bit nervous but my husband has done coached me on being POSITIVE.:D


----------



## Nolimitxox

Good luck today!!!


----------



## brittany12

WishMeABaby said:


> Its scan day today, I'm so excited to see my little peanut again. Hopefully, we will have scan pix to share this time FX. Not gonna lie I'm bit nervous but my husband has done coached me on being POSITIVE.:D

Yay good luck can’t wait to see pictures!!


----------



## brittany12

8 weeks today!!! 

Had the craziest dream last night! Don’t remember the entire thing but the part I remember was I was pregnant-8 weeks so like real life.. a friend of mine was a nurse for my doctor and I had some spotting that went away after one wipe. We were at the doctors and she had the ultrasound tech scan me. Well they had to shave my hooha :haha: but I started bleeding pretty bad at this point and so the tech said I’m going to go ahead and scan you as a favor just so we can know for sure what is going on. We all expected I had lost baby at this point and we’re all upset. She scanned me and I immediately said y’all there’s a heartbeat! And they said omg yes there’s a baby and a heartbeat!! The heartbeat was 162 bpm and I said to them y’all this is a girl 100% and everything is ok!! And the tech said yes there’s a healthy baby there and your bleeding was from a Subchorionic hematoma but everything is great! And this is where I woke up but holy crap it was so real! 

Also last night.. this is a littler personal but hey. So dh and I have not dtd since finding out. Mainly cause I’m scared to and don’t want to bleed and also because I’m just too tired and don’t feel like it. Poor him, but apparently I had an orgasm in my dreams or something. I woke up and oh it was sorreee!! Like crazy intense Braxton Hicks! It went away after a few minutes but lol.. 

Roll on Thursday I’m ready for my scan!


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> 8 weeks today!!!
> 
> Had the craziest dream last night! Don’t remember the entire thing but the part I remember was I was pregnant-8 weeks so like real life.. a friend of mine was a nurse for my doctor and I had some spotting that went away after one wipe. We were at the doctors and she had the ultrasound tech scan me. Well they had to shave my hooha :haha: but I started bleeding pretty bad at this point and so the tech said I’m going to go ahead and scan you as a favor just so we can know for sure what is going on. We all expected I had lost baby at this point and we’re all upset. She scanned me and I immediately said y’all there’s a heartbeat! And they said omg yes there’s a baby and a heartbeat!! The heartbeat was 162 bpm and I said to them y’all this is a girl 100% and everything is ok!! And the tech said yes there’s a healthy baby there and your bleeding was from a Subchorionic hematoma but everything is great! And this is where I woke up but holy crap it was so real!
> 
> Also last night.. this is a littler personal but hey. So dh and I have not dtd since finding out. Mainly cause I’m scared to and don’t want to bleed and also because I’m just too tired and don’t feel like it. Poor him, but apparently I had an orgasm in my dreams or something. I woke up and oh it was sorreee!! Like crazy intense Braxton Hicks! It went away after a few minutes but lol..
> 
> Roll on Thursday I’m ready for my scan!

That dream is awesome. 
My dreams have been vivid to and had a few pregnancy dreams.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Anyone else have like mega sore boobs and nipples mine are killing me today propper outchy.


----------



## brittany12

Boobs don’t bother me but nausea hit me just now like a ton of bricks and of course now ds is wanting something to eat like right this second!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My boobs are ok, though I'm still feeding ds2 as and when he wants, my nausea comes and goes, more I eat the better I feel, I've got my booking in appointment on Sunday and I'm going to ask for a scan just to make sure all is ok as I'm getting alot if 1 sided cramps/back ache which I know is normal but after my 4 losses I'm finding it hard to stay positive at the moment.


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Boobs don’t bother me but nausea hit me just now like a ton of bricks and of course now ds is wanting something to eat like right this second!

Still only feeling queezy. Some days are worse than others. Yesterday and today hasn't been to bad at all. I did feel a bit queezy earlier but I've eaten alot today so i think that's helped. It's my nipples and boobs that hurt and just to touch. My belly is getting bigger. Just hope this is all good signs. Still no news on scan.


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> My boobs are ok, though I'm still feeding ds2 as and when he wants, my nausea comes and goes, more I eat the better I feel, I've got my booking in appointment on Sunday and I'm going to ask for a scan just to make sure all is ok as I'm getting alot if 1 sided cramps/back ache which I know is normal but after my 4 losses I'm finding it hard to stay positive at the moment.

Bless you sweety I can understand the worry but I'm sure Every thing will be ok. Losses are horrible. 
I've not had a scan and don't know if I'll be getting one any time soon I'm just praying Every thing is ok.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I found a opk and thought hmmmmn let's see what happens if I test with this now at almost 7 weeks. And the results were crazy. I diluted it with lots of water as well 

I didnt even get it no where near this dark when I ovulated lol. 
Only did it for funsies hehe


----------



## WishMeABaby

Sore boobs has been my friend since 10dpo that's how I HAD A GUT feeling I should test.:lol:
Long story:
I never really just sat down and typed, but since this morning I have it off because its scan day \\:D/. Usually if I'm going to get sore boobies for a cycle, I'd normally get it immediately after I ovulate up until when the which shows her ugly face. This time though, no sore boobies, but here comes 10dpo and they start hurting. I was like "HMM, this is new??" so I tested with a cheap test it was the faintest of all faint, but..... a Line is a Line, right? So the next morning of my FMU I was going to test with a first response, but I said to myself, "you know what? its going to be positive and you're gonna be happy or its going to be negative and you're gonna test again tomorrow." so what the heck I whipped out the Clear Blue Digital "Pregnant or Not Pregnant." Didn't bother to cover it I just sat on the toilet and held it in both my palms. I watched the blinker go from 1 to 2 to 3 to 4 and then Pregnant. At first I was like, "wait, where's the "not?" Then like a ton of bricks, it hit me! OMG, I'm pregnant!! At this point I was crying laughing giggling I wanted to jump up and down but decided not to. cried for like a good 10mins, before I came out to the bedroom where my sofly snoring away husband was sleeping. I woke him up and gave him the test. 

Morning sickness for me comes and go. Somedays its with me all day and then most days its "hi, bye!" I hope morning sickness ease up for the ones who are going through alot. xoxo.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Suggerhoney said:


> I found a opk and thought hmmmmn let's see what happens if I test with this now at almost 7 weeks. And the results were crazy. I diluted it with lots of water as well
> View attachment 1056127
> 
> I didnt even get it no where near this dark when I ovulated lol.
> Only did it for funsies hehe

I did the same thing too, when I got "pregnant" on clear blue digital. I couldn't believe it so i took out a LH test to see if it would be positive and sure enough it was..


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> Sore boobs has been my friend since 10dpo that's how I HAD A GUT feeling I should test.:lol:
> Long story:
> I never really just sat down and typed, but since this morning I have it off because its scan day \\:D/. Usually if I'm going to get sore boobies for a cycle, I'd normally get it immediately after I ovulate up until when the which shows her ugly face. This time though, no sore boobies, but here comes 10dpo and they start hurting. I was like "HMM, this is new??" so I tested with a cheap test it was the faintest of all faint, but..... a Line is a Line, right? So the next morning of my FMU I was going to test with a first response, but I said to myself, "you know what? its going to be positive and you're gonna be happy or its going to be negative and you're gonna test again tomorrow." so what the heck I whipped out the Clear Blue Digital "Pregnant or Not Pregnant." Didn't bother to cover it I just sat on the toilet and held it in both my palms. I watched the blinker go from 1 to 2 to 3 to 4 and then Pregnant. At first I was like, "wait, where's the "not?" Then like a ton of bricks, it hit me! OMG, I'm pregnant!! At this point I was crying laughing giggling I wanted to jump up and down but decided not to. cried for like a good 10mins, before I came out to the bedroom where my sofly snoring away husband was sleeping. I woke him up and gave him the test.
> 
> Morning sickness for me comes and go. Somedays its with me all day and then most days its "hi, bye!" I hope morning sickness ease up for the ones who are going through alot. xoxo.

Awwwww bless you. I so lovely. Yep my first sign was tender boobs as well and I also don't get sore boobs b4 AF so I was like hmmmmmm. 
Ive dried heaved a few times but I haven't actually been sick. Some days it's just like a mild queezyness and other days it's much more severe like car sickness. 
U do the same as me hahaha. I hold the tests as well. I cudnt do it with the digi tho because I used the weeks one and it takes ages for the results to show up haha. Ure just there staring at the screen at this egg timer spinning around. So I had to put those ones on the side. Do a bit of washing up or something :dishes: then wud go back to the test and it said pregnant then had to wait ages for the weeks indicator. Hahaha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> I did the same thing too, when I got "pregnant" on clear blue digital. I couldn't believe it so i took out a LH test to see if it would be positive and sure enough it was..


Hahaha it's crazy isn't it. It's good that they work for both ovulation and pregnancy. 
I'm glad I'm not the only one who tried this hahaha.


----------



## brittany12

Aw such a sweet story! I remember with my first a lady a work told me I should be working back in MRI since I was pregnant and I was like omg no she didn’t! Later that night tested and after 3 years ttc it was faint of all faint lines on frer but 100% there! I was so giddy excited! 

With my mmc we dtd 1 time and I just knew.. took a .88 Walmart cheapie and there it was a faint line! I was so shocked but happy told dh that same day with our family photos!

With ds we were 4- 5 months post mmc but only like 2 maybe 3 cycles post. We were in Disney for mother’s day/ our anniversary and I was so achey and had the worst headache and gas pains.. snuck to get a test by saying I needed bandaids for my blister on my foot.. took the frer and bam the faintest line!! 

This time I knew from the day we dtd i was going to be pregnant.. sure enough and I was so shocked! It took me days to come through and realize we were going to have baby #3!


----------



## brittany12

Bump photos!


----------



## brittany12

Yalllllllll!!!!!! I found baby’s heartbeat on the Doppler :cloud9::cloud9:

I’m so in love <3 <3 <3

I’m going to attempt to post it here if I can find a way!


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Bump photos!
> 
> View attachment 1056130
> View attachment 1056131

Amazing story hon. I really thought I was out and wasn't pregnant even tho I was getting some weird symptoms so when I got my faint BFP I cudnt believe it. It was on a clear blue early responce test and I thought maybe it was a false positive after reading some bad horror stories about blue dye tests. 
Then when I got the positive on the FRER I remember feeling so excited so shocked. I cudnt stop looking at the test and thinking is this real haha. I was so nervous though because of previous chemicals. 
When I got line progression and my tests got darker and darker and darker it was such a relief. 
I still do the odd test hear and there just to make sure them lines are dark still. It's the only reassurance I've had. 
But I'm still a bit worried and I know when I do finally get a scan I'm gonna be so nervous. 
Pretty sure it's in the right place because I haven't had any spotting or any pain in my side. But it's just not knowing if that little heart is beating away. I just pray it is. 

Loving the bump pic. U can see the difference hon woohooo. 
I'm gonna do another bump pic or bloat pic hahaha at 8 weeks and compare it to my last photo I will post on here. Only another week and 1 day so not long. 
That's got to be a good sign isn't it hon if ure belly is growing. Surly


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Yalllllllll!!!!!! I found baby’s heartbeat on the Doppler :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I’m so in love <3 <3 <3
> 
> I’m going to attempt to post it here if I can find a way!

Oh wow amazing. I really hope my midwife can find a heart beat at my next week appointment. That wud be so reasuring. I will invest in a Doppler but I want to wait untill I've had a scan because if I get one and I can't find the HB I will freek out. 
Do you think my baby is ok hon and I will see a strong beating heart or hear it at my MW appointment. 
I hate this anxiety at not knowing for sure


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh wow amazing. I really hope my midwife can find a heart beat at my next week appointment. That wud be so reasuring. I will invest in a Doppler but I want to wait untill I've had a scan because if I get one and I can't find the HB I will freek out.
> Do you think my baby is ok hon and I will see a strong beating heart or hear it at my MW appointment.
> I hate this anxiety at not knowing for sure

I would definitely say you and baby and fine! No spotting, no awful cramping and several symptoms are around!


----------



## brittany12

You can listen to the heartbeat here!


----------



## Teanna

Care102018 said:


> Hey ladies... for those of you feeling the sickness I’m sorry and I hope you get some relief soon...so far some smells make me gag but not sick...yet.. with my son I had to take a garbage can everywhere with me so I know your pain! We told immediate family this week and glad it’s out there now lol (we won’t tell any one else until 12 weeks or so) ... my son took it ok..I think it’s just going to be an adjustment for him (he’ll be 12 in a couple of weeks)
> 
> Has anyone gotten random sharp pain in their stomach? Yesterday and today I have and it kind of comes and goes... no spotting or anything but still kinda freaks me out... can’t wait until this next scan in two weeks!

I've had some random sharp pains in my side, doesn't feel like my uterus but if i get up fast it's there. I've had minor uterine cramping as well but now I'm 5 weeks it seems to be calming down some.


----------



## Teanna

Suggerhoney said:


> Anyone else have like mega sore boobs and nipples mine are killing me today propper outchy.

My boobs are starting to get more sore, they've been normal PMSing like sore ever since I ovulated but I'm 5+3 now and the past few nights I wake myself up at night cause I accidentally rolled on my stomach and my boobs hurt so much.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Teanna said:


> My boobs are starting to get more sore, they've been normal PMSing like sore ever since I ovulated but I'm 5+3 now and the past few nights I wake myself up at night cause I accidentally rolled on my stomach and my boobs hurt so much.

Were the same!!! My boobs hurt to lay on my stomach too and I can't do it anymore. I hope you get some releif!

Brittany what kind of Doppler do you have? I want to purchase one when we see the HB (God willing) and I've bought a womb music before for my SIL and she loved it.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Ultrasound in 2.5 hours.....I am terrified.


----------



## butterflywolf

Sorry I haven't been active. It's taken some time to adjust to realizing we're pregnant again. I also didn't feel like I could make connections much here due to this being a huge opps pregnancy. We had always discussed if this happened we'd be all right with it, which we are, but I don't feel like I can be the same excited as many of you feel. Which I am so happy for all of you! 
I also am one who is more cautious due to having three miscarriages when we where trying to have babies. I don't want to get too close to this little star as I know what has happened in the past. It's how I was with my two successful pregnancies until out of the first tri. 
Anyway I go for my first u/s on Friday which I'm not sure how I feel as it's the earliest I've ever had one. Usually I go around the 8 week mark, but I'm guessing my doctor wants to see where we are since my LMP was Dec. 28th and apparently I O'd around Jan 28th instead :/ Which has never happened but it's the only day we had sex. 
So I'm guessing at how far along we are. I'm scared we wont see a heartbeat on Friday. I know my body to a T. We had sex on the 28th, fairly certain that Friday the egg implanted as it felt the same as it did any other time I had fallen pregnant and is how I knew we where pregnant. A few days later, on Weds I tested positive (pretty sure I may have tested positive on Tuesday if I would have taken one). So I hope I am where I am and we'll see the heartbeat.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Butterfly I am in the same boat. After 3 miscarriages, 8 years of infertility, and spending the last 4 of them in treatments I am just not able to be as excited as the rest of these ladies seem to be. I know I will get there should this pregnancy progress as normal, but your fears and worries are 100% valid and I understand them a great deal. :hugs: we will make it through this.


----------



## butterflywolf

Nolimitxox said:


> Butterfly I am in the same boat. After 3 miscarriages, 8 years of infertility, and spending the last 4 of them in treatments I am just not able to be as excited as the rest of these ladies seem to be. I know I will get there should this pregnancy progress as normal, but your fears and worries are 100% valid and I understand them a great deal. :hugs: we will make it through this.

Thanks, *hugs* And this will be your rainbow baby <3 About two more hours for you until your U/S right? I can't wait to hear your results of it. Just remember to breathe. I have a tendency to forget that when I'm at the doctors X'D


----------



## WishMeABaby

brittany12 said:


> You can listen to the heartbeat here!

 I bought one when I found out I was pregnant and your clip here makes me want to open it up and start looking for mines. Im only 7w today, doubt i'd find it.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Nolimitxox and butterflywolf
I completely understand how you two are feeling, because behind all my excitement and joy, I am terrify about the what if's. Esp that I keep spotting, (brown/dark brown) its been like this for a week and a half now and like I've mentioned before in one of my post. My husband has coached me into being "positive." Live in the moment and enjoy. Be happy and take one day at a time. xoxo


----------



## WishMeABaby

the first one is of when I had the emergency scan due to bleeding on Friday, Feb 22. My peanut was measuring at 6w1d. With that scan, I was told I had a cyst on my left ovary. The second one was of yesterday (Mon, Feb 25) scan with my ivf clinic, I thought it was more of a scan to check everything, but in her terms its just to verify the heartbeat/pregnancy. It was so quick, she put the wand in, saw the heartbeat took a photo and out the wand goes. UGH!!, right? She measure the baby and it was measuring at 6w6d with the egg yolk sac. Im so proud of my little peanut. I talk to my baby everynight, I remind it to be strong and don't worry about a thing, but "keep growing." October, be here already! lol


----------



## Nolimitxox

Wish that's beautiful!!!! I know the spotting can be so nerve wracking. My best friend spotted for 12 weeks in her first pregnancy. Her daughter is 7 this may. Those scans are so reassuring.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Nolimitxox said:


> Wish that's beautiful!!!! I know the spotting can be so nerve wracking. My best friend spotted for 12 weeks in her first pregnancy. Her daughter is 7 this may. Those scans are so reassuring.

Yes, they are and thanks for sharing your friend's story. <3


----------



## Sander

Congrats on a great scan Wish!

Got my scan date today - March 7 (next Thursday). I’ll be 7 weeks on the dot - they said I could book anytime next week but I have family in town and I really want to be at least 7 weeks to make sure we can see the little heartbeat :)

Excited I’m sure it’ll be here before I know it!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Huge success today. We got to see a gestational sac and a yolk sac. Did not attempt to visualize a heartbeat. We are measuring about 2 days ahead at 5 weeks and 5 days and our next scan is booked for next Tuesday where we will visualize a heartbeat. <3 we are over the moon!!!


----------



## butterflywolf

Nolimitxox said:


> Huge success today. We got to see a gestational sac and a yolk sac. Did not attempt to visualize a heartbeat. We are measuring about 2 days ahead at 5 weeks and 5 days and our next scan is booked for next Tuesday where we will visualize a heartbeat. <3 we are over the moon!!!
> 
> View attachment 1056241

That's awesome! Can't wait for next Tuesday for you! But first Friday for me X'D Can't believe just a few more days for our scan. It's nice too as I go drop my daughter off at school and then I go to the apt so no waiting on Friday.


----------



## Teanna

butterflywolf said:


> Sorry I haven't been active. It's taken some time to adjust to realizing we're pregnant again. I also didn't feel like I could make connections much here due to this being a huge opps pregnancy. We had always discussed if this happened we'd be all right with it, which we are, but I don't feel like I can be the same excited as many of you feel. Which I am so happy for all of you!
> I also am one who is more cautious due to having three miscarriages when we where trying to have babies. I don't want to get too close to this little star as I know what has happened in the past. It's how I was with my two successful pregnancies until out of the first tri.
> Anyway I go for my first u/s on Friday which I'm not sure how I feel as it's the earliest I've ever had one. Usually I go around the 8 week mark, but I'm guessing my doctor wants to see where we are since my LMP was Dec. 28th and apparently I O'd around Jan 28th instead :/ Which has never happened but it's the only day we had sex.
> So I'm guessing at how far along we are. I'm scared we wont see a heartbeat on Friday. I know my body to a T. We had sex on the 28th, fairly certain that Friday the egg implanted as it felt the same as it did any other time I had fallen pregnant and is how I knew we where pregnant. A few days later, on Weds I tested positive (pretty sure I may have tested positive on Tuesday if I would have taken one). So I hope I am where I am and we'll see the heartbeat.

Hi Butterflywolf, I'm a bit in the same position. This was an unexpected pregnancy for me and hadn't really planned on having kids for 2-3 more years. I've had a couple really early losses in the past. I'm still just taking this day by day but I've circled around from super anxious to excited but I don't think I'll feel entirely comfortable until I hear a heart beat and sort some life stuff out. It's not too easy to get sorted though since I'm not telling work yet, I know everyone will be completely shocked when they find out and I'm kind of dreading the awkwardness.


----------



## Teanna

Nolimitxox said:


> Huge success today. We got to see a gestational sac and a yolk sac. Did not attempt to visualize a heartbeat. We are measuring about 2 days ahead at 5 weeks and 5 days and our next scan is booked for next Tuesday where we will visualize a heartbeat. <3 we are over the moon!!!
> 
> View attachment 1056241

Congrats Nolimitxox, I'm living through other people scan pictures until I can get one. <3


----------



## WishMeABaby

Nolimitxox said:


> Huge success today. We got to see a gestational sac and a yolk sac. Did not attempt to visualize a heartbeat. We are measuring about 2 days ahead at 5 weeks and 5 days and our next scan is booked for next Tuesday where we will visualize a heartbeat. <3 we are over the moon!!!
> 
> View attachment 1056241

<3<3<3congrats


----------



## brittany12

butterflywolf said:


> Sorry I haven't been active. It's taken some time to adjust to realizing we're pregnant again. I also didn't feel like I could make connections much here due to this being a huge opps pregnancy. We had always discussed if this happened we'd be all right with it, which we are, but I don't feel like I can be the same excited as many of you feel. Which I am so happy for all of you!
> I also am one who is more cautious due to having three miscarriages when we where trying to have babies. I don't want to get too close to this little star as I know what has happened in the past. It's how I was with my two successful pregnancies until out of the first tri.
> Anyway I go for my first u/s on Friday which I'm not sure how I feel as it's the earliest I've ever had one. Usually I go around the 8 week mark, but I'm guessing my doctor wants to see where we are since my LMP was Dec. 28th and apparently I O'd around Jan 28th instead :/ Which has never happened but it's the only day we had sex.
> So I'm guessing at how far along we are. I'm scared we wont see a heartbeat on Friday. I know my body to a T. We had sex on the 28th, fairly certain that Friday the egg implanted as it felt the same as it did any other time I had fallen pregnant and is how I knew we where pregnant. A few days later, on Weds I tested positive (pretty sure I may have tested positive on Tuesday if I would have taken one). So I hope I am where I am and we'll see the heartbeat.

You and I are in the same boat! It wasn’t until I saw baby and heartbeat that I really connected and let myself be excited and happy and believe that this baby was obviously meant to be given my history! I’m sure you’ll get there too and one day you’ll wonder how the world you could picture yourself without baby #3


----------



## Bexta

Hi Ladies! 

Congrats to everyone on their bfps!! 

Can I please add my name to the 11th of October. 

Hubby and I have an almost 6 year old. 

We tried for baby number two and found out in August 2017 we had fallen pregnant after trying for a while. Unfortunately at our 12 week scan we received news that our beautiful baby had anencephaly.

We have been trying again since January 2018 with 3 failed IUI and 1 failed IVF cycle

We went away for Christmas and new year and I hadn’t been worried about cycles etc coz we were booked to do another IVF in March. 

I went to make my daughters lunch the other day and as soon as I unwrapped the ham I had to run to the toilet. I only bought the ham the day before lol and it’s fine! 

Took a test then went into a panic. Rang our specialist and they ran bloods. First HCG came back at 83,000. Turns out I’m almost 8 weeks pregnant!!

Praying we welcome a beautiful healthy rainbow baby in October

How is everyone feeling? I couldn’t even sit at my desk today one of my colleagues had curry. Every smell has me sick


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> I would definitely say you and baby and fine! No spotting, no awful cramping and several symptoms are around!

Thank you hon I really hope so. I still haven't had a scan date come through I'm thinking there gonna make me wait till 12 weeks I just feel like crying because all I want is a scan just to be sure all is ok. 
I had bad pain in my side last night it felt like sharp stabbing pains that came and went. I nearly went up the hospital but because it wasn't agony and wasn't constant I thought I wud see how I feel in the morning (today) 
Anyway no pain what so ever today. 
I'm really worried about the lack of sickness. 
I'm just so scared that I'm gonna have to wait another 5 weeks for a scan. 
I'm so happy for all the ladies that have had early scans and excited for them. 
I really hope i get to see my little one soon and pray there is a strong beating heart. [-o&lt;


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm having another scan in an hour, all my symptoms have gone, tbh I'm expecting the worse, taking hubby and my best friend with me x


----------



## playgirl666

got my dating scan letter :) march 29th and its an early morning one x


----------



## playgirl666

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm having another scan in an hour, all my symptoms have gone, tbh I'm expecting the worse, taking hubby and my best friend with me x

good luck with ur scan x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Clearly panicking over nothing, thankfully baby all ok and measuring as should be, I really hate how being pregnant after losses really messes with you x


----------



## LadyStardust4

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you hon I really hope so. I still haven't had a scan date come through I'm thinking there gonna make me wait till 12 weeks I just feel like crying because all I want is a scan just to be sure all is ok.
> I had bad pain in my side last night it felt like sharp stabbing pains that came and went. I nearly went up the hospital but because it wasn't agony and wasn't constant I thought I wud see how I feel in the morning (today)
> Anyway no pain what so ever today.
> I'm really worried about the lack of sickness.
> I'm just so scared that I'm gonna have to wait another 5 weeks for a scan.
> I'm so happy for all the ladies that have had early scans and excited for them.
> I really hope i get to see my little one soon and pray there is a strong beating heart. [-o&lt;

Hi Sugger

Due to my previous loss in August last year (severe abnormalities found at 12 weeks scan - advised to terminate. Later found to be Edwards Syndrome) I am super anxious about this pregnancy and totally with you. If it's any comfort, our due dates are a day apart so we are very much on this journey together!

When I was going through genetic testing with specialist consultants, they assured me I would have early scans for my next pregnancy. Now that pregnancy has occurred, it doesn't seem to be an option! I don't like to complain as I know we are so lucky to have the NHS. But anyway - I cannot wait that long so I have booked a private scan this Sunday. They won't be able to tell me if there are any abnormalities but at least knowing that baby is in the right place and has a heartbeat would be enough for now.

Is this an option for you? I don't know what country you are in - I am in the UK and using a company called 'Window to the Womb' and the scan is costing me £79.


----------



## LadyStardust4

xxmyheartxx said:


> Clearly panicking over nothing, thankfully baby all ok and measuring as should be, I really hate how being pregnant after losses really messes with you x
> 
> View attachment 1056296

Great news! Congratulations :) <3


----------



## Nolimitxox

Brown spotting this am. Seems very light. Trying to not be worried or panic but that's hard....


----------



## LadyStardust4

As for me... I CANNOT STOP EATING #-oThe moment I do, I feel really sick. I'm worried I'm going to put on a tonne of weight and I was trying to lose a bit before I got the BFP.

Oh well... baby must need it! Haha x


----------



## LadyStardust4

Nolimitxox said:


> Brown spotting this am. Seems very light. Trying to not be worried or panic but that's hard....

Impossible not to worry. Have you spoken to your GP? Hopefully nothing... thinking of you x


----------



## Nolimitxox

LadyStardust4 said:


> Impossible not to worry. Have you spoken to your GP? Hopefully nothing... thinking of you x

I did message my clinic. I explained its very light bleeding with teeny tiny clots all brown, no pink or red. It must have happened over night because it all came out with my medication that I use over night (hooray endometrin). We did have sex last night so Im praying I just irritated my cervix and it will stop and never return....I told my husband we are not having sex again until this baby comes :rofl: but in all seriousness I will probably avoid it until at least the first tri is over....I know he'll understand it's just not what we want. We would rather enjoy ourselves. But if I have to pick between my sanity and being intimate that way with my husband you can bet I'll pick my sanity. Today is going to be rough.


----------



## Sander

I had that a lot last pregnancy Nolimit. I had a sensitive cervix so any sex/too much physical activity would cause spotting, the same brown/tan colour. Even a short walk would bring it on. I just stayed off my feet as much as possible and we didn’t have sex - it was gone by 2nd tri. I spotted like that at 5, 6, 9, and 10 weeks. Sometimes every day for up to 8 days in a row. Baby was healthy! 
Big hugs though I remember the tears I shed over that spotting.


----------



## Nolimitxox

You ladies are so amazing. Thank you for all the reassurance. I wish I could just wake up and it would be second trimester.


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Clearly panicking over nothing, thankfully baby all ok and measuring as should be, I really hate how being pregnant after losses really messes with you x
> 
> View attachment 1056296

Oh thank God. 
I'm so happy that all is ok hon and you have given me alot of hope as I don't have sickness anymore. Only v v v mild queezyness but nothing like it was a week ago. 
My boobs are still tender but not as much. 
Sadly I spoke to the doctors today and I don't think I'll he getting a scan untill I am 12 weeks so another 5 weeks of waiting. 
My belly is getting bigger so I'm praying it's a good sign.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nolimitxox said:


> You ladies are so amazing. Thank you for all the reassurance. I wish I could just wake up and it would be second trimester.

Hi hon I was having a good old read of a preganacy book last night because I was getting some sharp stabbing pain in my right side. 
Anyway I was reading about bleeding in early preganacy and it said it's really really common and it's normol and does not always mean a MC. It even said bright red blood can be normol. 
It's something to do with blood vessels in the cervix or something or other. 
Just wanted to put ure mind at ease


----------



## Suggerhoney

LadyStardust4 said:


> Hi Sugger
> 
> Due to my previous loss in August last year (severe abnormalities found at 12 weeks scan - advised to terminate. Later found to be Edwards Syndrome) I am super anxious about this pregnancy and totally with you. If it's any comfort, our due dates are a day apart so we are very much on this journey together!
> 
> When I was going through genetic testing with specialist consultants, they assured me I would have early scans for my next pregnancy. Now that pregnancy has occurred, it doesn't seem to be an option! I don't like to complain as I know we are so lucky to have the NHS. But anyway - I cannot wait that long so I have booked a private scan this Sunday. They won't be able to tell me if there are any abnormalities but at least knowing that baby is in the right place and has a heartbeat would be enough for now.
> 
> Is this an option for you? I don't know what country you are in - I am in the UK and using a company called 'Window to the Womb' and the scan is costing me £79.

Hello sweety bless your heart. Thank you so much for replying. 
I've been really upsett today because I spoke to my doctors surgery and I was told that it's very doubtful I will get a scan b4 12 weeks. They said that when I have my booking appointment with the midwife on Wednesday that she may decide to request a scan but it's very unlikely b4 12 weeks urghhh. Another 5 weeks away. 

We have been thinking of booking a privet scan and was going to book one for Friday. It's £90 so very expensive. Sadly cudnt go ahead and book it because they wanted a £30 deposit and we don't have any money in the bank. But the place they do it is rite near where we live so we were thinking of popping in there tommorow with cash in hand to see if they can book it that way. It is very expensive but I just want to know that baby is in the right place and has a strong heartbeat. I'm in UK as well and we are so blessed to have the NHS but boy do they make you wait lol. 
I really believe that little one ure carrying how is gonna be just fine hon. 
Sending huge hugs.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nolimitxox said:


> You ladies are so amazing. Thank you for all the reassurance. I wish I could just wake up and it would be second trimester.

I wanna make a time machine and zoom to 24 weeks hehe


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck Brittney with ure scan tommorow I can't wait to see pics. 
I may be booking a privet scan maybe for Friday it's expensive £90 but I spoke to my doctors surgery today and was told it's very unlikely I'll have a scan b4 12 weeks. 
Ive been litualy so upsett today but hoping to book this privet scan. I'm so scared just praying everything will be ok


----------



## butterflywolf

Nolimitxox, have the brown spotting stopped?

Also ladies, I'm really curious on this what was your hcg levels with this pregnancy and prior if you have them. I just can't help but think my numbers are higher than normal for me and I can't shake twins. No I do not want twins, I barely managed to wrap my head around another single baby. I don't know if I can deal with twins. I go for a scan on Friday.

Claire: 8 DPO 11.7 , 13 DPO 197
Logan: 11 DPO 28, 13 DPO 88.7, 18 DPO 607 
This pregnancy: 11 DPO 119, 13 DPO 360, 15 DPO 859


----------



## Sander

Butterfly I’ve heard HCG levels aren’t necessarily indicative of twins, however those who have had high HCG levels and ended up with twins seemed to have REALLY high levels. Yours look pretty normal, you probably just implanted earlier than normal which makes your levels look higher. But like the women I’ve seen have HCG levels into the thousands very very early on. 
Anyhow who knows! When is your scan?


----------



## butterflywolf

Sander said:


> Butterfly I’ve heard HCG levels aren’t necessarily indicative of twins, however those who have had high HCG levels and ended up with twins seemed to have REALLY high levels. Yours look pretty normal, you probably just implanted earlier than normal which makes your levels look higher. But like the women I’ve seen have HCG levels into the thousands very very early on.
> Anyhow who knows! When is your scan?

I didn't implant any earlier than I did with my two successful pregnancies. Claire was 3 DPO I'm fairly certain due to the symptoms I had and the very early pregnancy test. Logan was 5 DPO, and I'm fairly certain this one was 4 DPO. So it fits in with it. (Anytime I was pregnant I knew exactly when, and my charts with Claire and Logan backed me up on it). 
I had someone in my mama group that just had twins and my numbers this go around match hers. So that's why I'm a bit anxious too since mine this time are higher than my last two successful ones. 
And it's Friday at 9:30AM so less than 48 hours woot. I like that it's nice and early Friday, I drop off Claire and then go pick up my husband from work and go.


----------



## Sander

Butterfly - well that would be cool if you do end up with twins! I mean, overwhelming I’m sure haha. Exciting for Friday’s scan! Will be curious to see what it says :)


----------



## butterflywolf

Sander said:


> Butterfly - well that would be cool if you do end up with twins! I mean, overwhelming I’m sure haha. Exciting for Friday’s scan! Will be curious to see what it says :)

Right XD I even try to see if there is any possible way I could be further but at max I was 16 DPO time of the last beta. We weren't trying at all, I should have been on my period the next day after we had sex...apparently due to my symptoms I O'd instead. So even if I did O the day of sex that would put me at the time of draws at 12/14/16 instead of 11/13/15. But again due to my symptoms fairly certain I O'd the day after :/ I wasn't amused seeing that instead of AF X'D Come that following Friday I just knew but was in total denial but I went peeing on a stick crazy again and got a faint positive 10 days after sex and pretty sure I would have gotten a positive at 9 days after but I skipped that day of testing.


----------



## Jessie7003

butterflywolf said:


> Right XD I even try to see if there is any possible way I could be further but at max I was 16 DPO time of the last beta. We weren't trying at all, I should have been on my period the next day after we had sex...apparently due to my symptoms I O'd instead. So even if I did O the day of sex that would put me at the time of draws at 12/14/16 instead of 11/13/15. But again due to my symptoms fairly certain I O'd the day after :/ I wasn't amused seeing that instead of AF X'D Come that following Friday I just knew but was in total denial but I went peeing on a stick crazy again and got a faint positive 10 days after sex and pretty sure I would have gotten a positive at 9 days after but I skipped that day of testing.

I took the morning after pill within 12 hours after the only time I had unprotected sex last month and got pregnant haha! When I found out I was very shocked and was convinced my period was coming due to sore boobs and insane cramps but nope this little baby was determined haha. I’m so excited now though! I know how it feels to be in denial lol


----------



## Jessie7003

So 7 weeks tomorrow and my sickness has pretty much disappeared. Cue the worrying but I’m sure all is fine! Scan on Tuesday! Hope all is well!


----------



## Nolimitxox

butterflywolf said:


> Nolimitxox, have the brown spotting stopped?
> 
> Also ladies, I'm really curious on this what was your hcg levels with this pregnancy and prior if you have them. I just can't help but think my numbers are higher than normal for me and I can't shake twins. No I do not want twins, I barely managed to wrap my head around another single baby. I don't know if I can deal with twins. I go for a scan on Friday.
> 
> Claire: 8 DPO 11.7 , 13 DPO 197
> Logan: 11 DPO 28, 13 DPO 88.7, 18 DPO 607
> This pregnancy: 11 DPO 119, 13 DPO 360, 15 DPO 859

The spotting is still tinging my liner with my medication. Still brown but no more clots so I hope it goes away over night. As far as hcg your numbers for this pregnancy are nearly identical to mine and they are 90% sure we're looking at a Singleton. Our scan next week will confirm, but the tech seemed positive about it being just one strong little baby. Hope that helps :)


----------



## brittany12

So excited and nervous for my scan in the morning! 
No symptoms really... so we’ll see how things go tomorrow! 

I’ll have to catch up reading the thread! But yay @xxmyheartxx for a good scan!


----------



## WishMeABaby

xxmyheartxx said:


> Clearly panicking over nothing, thankfully baby all ok and measuring as should be, I really hate how being pregnant after losses really messes with you x
> 
> View attachment 1056296

omg!! how CUTE!!!


----------



## MamaBerrocal

Hello everyone! Congrats on your :bfp:!
I'm mostly lurking but figured I should join over here. I'm currently 7 weeks and due October 15th with my second child. My daughter will be 7 in May.


----------



## Nolimitxox

MamaBerrocal said:


> Hello everyone! Congrats on your :bfp:!
> I'm mostly lurking but figured I should join over here. I'm currently 7 weeks and due October 15th with my second child. My daughter will be 7 in May.

Welcome to the early pregnancy madness :haha: were glad you could make it! 

Very thankful for everyone's responses and experiences. It's very helpful to not feel alone with the fear and anxiety of early pregnancy and I'm happy we have ladies from all walks here (first pregnancy, second or third, naturally conceived, IVF conceived, donor conceived, conception after loss, older and younger mother's, and the list goes on). Everyone here has been so kind and helpful I hope you find it that way too. 

Can we add my name to Oct 28th? That's my EDD. :)


----------



## WishMeABaby

Jessie7003 said:


> So 7 weeks tomorrow and my sickness has pretty much disappeared. Cue the worrying but I’m sure all is fine! Scan on Tuesday! Hope all is well!

But.. my 7thweek is kicking my tail... :sick:


----------



## Sushai

Welcome new bfpers!

Sorry everyone is feeling unwell and dealing with all these first trimester symptoms. Hopefully they’ll start to ease up soon enough and not follow us into second tri. 

Afm, just checking in. I’m 9 weeks today :happydance: 26 days until my nt scan!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
So I've booked a privet scan as there's no way I can wait another 5 weeks. 
It's in 3 hours and I'm so excited but also scared. 
Do you think everything is going to be ok? 
I'm crapping myself. 
Please be ok baby please have a strong beating heart [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

1 hour and 10 mins ago I'm soooo nervous ladies


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> So I've booked a privet scan as there's no way I can wait another 5 weeks.
> It's in 3 hours and I'm so excited but also scared.
> Do you think everything is going to be ok?
> I'm crapping myself.
> Please be ok baby please have a strong beating heart [-o&lt;


keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Thank you hon. 40 more mins to go. The time is dragging and I'm like a nervous wreck.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you hon. 40 more mins to go. The time is dragging and I'm like a nervous wreck.


I'm sure all will be fine, I was absolutely bricking it yesterday x


----------



## brittany12

Sushai said:


> Welcome new bfpers!
> 
> Sorry everyone is feeling unwell and dealing with all these first trimester symptoms. Hopefully they’ll start to ease up soon enough and not follow us into second tri.
> 
> Afm, just checking in. I’m 9 weeks today :happydance: 26 days until my nt scan!

9 weeks!? Holy moly! Congratulations!


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> So I've booked a privet scan as there's no way I can wait another 5 weeks.
> It's in 3 hours and I'm so excited but also scared.
> Do you think everything is going to be ok?
> I'm crapping myself.
> Please be ok baby please have a strong beating heart [-o&lt;

Yay! For the option of private scans! Good luck!


----------



## brittany12

Headed to my scan and first appointment now!! Heard baby’s heartbeat immediately when I tried this morning so feeling not as nervous about that however I’m still kinda freaking they’ll say twins or something this time even though I had a scan at 6w2d and it was just one baby and heartbeat!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck @brittany12


----------



## brittany12

Baby measuring 8w5d so 2 days ahead! Heartbeat was 173bpm!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Baby measuring 8w5d so 2 days ahead! Heartbeat was 173bpm!!
> 
> View attachment 1056356

Congratulations hon so cute so happy for you


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
Sooooo I had my scan and I can honestly say I was so nervous I was shaking. 
But it went really well and she said everything is looking great so far. 
She checked my overys just to make sure baby is in the right place and Thank God baby is in the right place and had a lovely fast flashing heartbeat. 
She did say I was measuring 7 weeks. But I know I'm 7+1 because I know the day I O. And it's only one day so there ain't gonna b much difference. 
Ladies I'm so in love I almost burst into tears when I see that HB flickering away.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fab news @brittany12 and @Suggerhoney


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> Sooooo I had my scan and I can honestly say I was so nervous I was shaking.
> But it went really well and she said everything is looking great so far.
> She checked my overys just to make sure baby is in the right place and Thank God baby is in the right place and had a lovely fast flashing heartbeat.
> She did say I was measuring 7 weeks. But I know I'm 7+1 because I know the day I O. And it's only one day so there ain't gonna b much difference.
> Ladies I'm so in love I almost burst into tears when I see that HB flickering away.
> View attachment 1056357
> View attachment 1056359
> View attachment 1056361

Congratulations


----------



## Demotivated

Congratulations @brittany12 and @Suggerhoney <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you so much ladies I'm on cloud 9. Can't wait to get to 2nd tri. 
Got midwife Wednesday and will get all my paper work. Just praying baby continues to grow. 
Hate then first trimester and all the anxiety it brings.


----------



## Nolimitxox

I'm so glad you got ur scans in! :) Congrats ladies!


----------



## Jessie7003

WishMeABaby said:


> But.. my 7thweek is kicking my tail... :sick:

Oh no! Good sign of a healthy baby though!


----------



## Care102018

Jessie7003 said:


> So 7 weeks tomorrow and my sickness has pretty much disappeared. Cue the worrying but I’m sure all is fine! Scan on Tuesday! Hope all is well!

7 weeks tomorrow too! I feel like my nausea has just started... but no throwing up yet; your getting your scan before me; I have to wait until next Saturday :( but I hope all is well w/ yours!!


----------



## brittany12

I really want to move my ticker up 2 days since I was measuring ahead! They didn’t actually say anything to me about it or my due date I just saw it but you know that’s 2 days closer to second tri!


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> I really want to move my ticker up 2 days since I was measuring ahead! They didn’t actually say anything to me about it or my due date I just saw it but you know that’s 2 days closer to second tri!

Wait till the 12 week scan hon they mite put you even further. 
That happened to me with DD. I was told at my 7 week scan I was 7 weeks and then at the 12 week scan I was 13 weeks. 
I'm not changing my ticker a day back because I know I am definitely what I say I am, I know the exact day that egg was shot out. Also FF has me at 7+1 and says I O on the 23rd which is the day I know for sure I did. So her measurements are 1 day out. And I will be sticking to what I know I am. There's no way I O on Thursday 24th because I had no pain what so ever but on Tuesday 22nd the day I got my positive opk and Wednesday 23rd my overy felt like it was going to explode. I had to go lay down because I was in that much discomfort. 
Then woke up the Thursdays morning and all back ache and overy pain gone.


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> I really want to move my ticker up 2 days since I was measuring ahead! They didn’t actually say anything to me about it or my due date I just saw it but you know that’s 2 days closer to second tri!

Hon what Doppler do you use? I'm gonna have a look on eBay in the next few days and I'm gonna buy one. 
I want one like ures where u can hear HB from 8 weeks? Any recommendations??


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Wait till the 12 week scan hon they mite put you even further.
> That happened to me with DD. I was told at my 7 week scan I was 7 weeks and then at the 12 week scan I was 13 weeks.
> I'm not changing my ticker a day back because I know I am definitely what I say I am, I know the exact day that egg was shot out. Also FF has me at 7+1 and says I O on the 23rd which is the day I know for sure I did. So her measurements are 1 day out. And I will be sticking to what I know I am. There's no way I O on Thursday 24th because I had no pain what so ever but on Tuesday 22nd the day I got my positive opk and Wednesday 23rd my overy felt like it was going to explode. I had to go lay down because I was in that much discomfort.
> Then woke up the Thursdays morning and all back ache and overy pain gone.

I measured right on track at my first ultrasound at 6w2d that measures correct with LMP. With DD I knew exactly when O was and she measured 3 days behind at every scan and they used the scan dates. With DS I measured 3 days ahead with him and they used those dates. We’ll see what they say.

My Doppler is from eBay it’s a sonoline B or something like that was like $25-30 I think and I just use regular hair gel because it’s much cheaper than ultrasound gel


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> I measured right on track at my first ultrasound at 6w2d that measures correct with LMP. With DD I knew exactly when O was and she measured 3 days behind at every scan and they used the scan dates. With DS I measured 3 days ahead with him and they used those dates. We’ll see what they say.
> 
> My Doppler is from eBay it’s a sonoline B or something like that was like $25-30 I think and I just use regular hair gel because it’s much cheaper than ultrasound gel

I'm kind of hoping at my next scan they say I'm a few days extra and they don't put me back any more. My LMP was the 9th Jan and I have a 28 day cycle. I ovulated on the 23rd and was due my period on Wednesday the 6th Feb so I really think I am 7+1 and not 7 I just think she was out by 1 day. Hopefully at my next scan it will be dead on my dates or a few days ahead. Fingers crossed. 
I'm sure 1 day really doesn't make any difference. 
Ok hon I'll have a look on there. I'm in the UK but I'm sure they will have the same brands.


----------



## Teanna

brittany12 said:


> Baby measuring 8w5d so 2 days ahead! Heartbeat was 173bpm!!
> 
> View attachment 1056356

Congrats!!


----------



## Teanna

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> Sooooo I had my scan and I can honestly say I was so nervous I was shaking.
> But it went really well and she said everything is looking great so far.
> She checked my overys just to make sure baby is in the right place and Thank God baby is in the right place and had a lovely fast flashing heartbeat.
> She did say I was measuring 7 weeks. But I know I'm 7+1 because I know the day I O. And it's only one day so there ain't gonna b much difference.
> Ladies I'm so in love I almost burst into tears when I see that HB flickering away.
> View attachment 1056357
> View attachment 1056359
> View attachment 1056361

That's great news Suggerhoney!


----------



## Sander

Aloe Vera works great instead of ultrasound gel! And moisturizes your tummy :p


----------



## WishMeABaby

brittany12 said:


> Baby measuring 8w5d so 2 days ahead! Heartbeat was 173bpm!!
> 
> View attachment 1056356

Congrats!! So precious.


Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> Sooooo I had my scan and I can honestly say I was so nervous I was shaking.
> But it went really well and she said everything is looking great so far.
> She checked my overys just to make sure baby is in the right place and Thank God baby is in the right place and had a lovely fast flashing heartbeat.
> She did say I was measuring 7 weeks. But I know I'm 7+1 because I know the day I O. And it's only one day so there ain't gonna b much difference.
> Ladies I'm so in love I almost burst into tears when I see that HB flickering away.
> View attachment 1056357
> View attachment 1056359
> View attachment 1056361

Yay, finally. Congrats, Hun.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teanna said:


> That's great news Suggerhoney!

Thank you so much sweety I'm so relieved. Sickness kicked in again today and my boobs are sore again. How are you feeling


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Aloe Vera works great instead of ultrasound gel! And moisturizes your tummy :p

I think baby oil works as well


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> Congrats!! So precious.
> 
> Yay, finally. Congrats, Hun.

Thank you sweety yes it's been a long time coming haha. So glad I had it done was worth every penny. 
Glad I waited till 7 weeks as well it's amazing how much you can see and how big baby was haha I was like oh wow it's quite big. I was expecting this speck of dust haha. The HB was so clear as well. I can not wait to hear it at my next scan. Or if MW finds it on Wed. Not sure if 8 weeks is a bit to early tho to hear HB


----------



## LadyStardust4

Ladies... I am really struggling. Feel nauseous ALL the time and just constantly exhausted. Walking a short distance feels like running a marathon sometimes. I've really struggled holding it together at work this week and the added pressure of trying to look like everything is fine so people don't guess... it's just all so much!!

My husband went to the pub last night for a quick drink after work and I picked him up at 7pm. He got in the car and I just burst into tears and couldn't stop crying. I feel so fed up of feeling poorly and tired and being useless! I know I'm not pulling my weight around the house at the moment and it's really upsetting me.

Really shouldn't complain because this is all part of the journey and we both really wanted me to get pregnant again after our loss in the summer. It's just hard though.

Sorry - needed to vent! Hope you are all doing ok xx


----------



## Nolimitxox

Im sorry youre not feeling that great Lady. Its hard when youre watching your home fall apart and can't muster up the energy to help fix it. 

I had my first bout of morning sickness today and I've never been more happy. :cloud9:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww 
Ladystardust

Sweety please please don't feel bad about the housework and stuff like that. You are pregnant u are growing a baby in ure belly and it's exhausting. 
Tiredness and neausea really hit me today. I feel like someone has zapped all my energy. So so drained and tired and feeling sick all day. Haven't been sick but just feeling icky. 
Yes it's a positive a good sign and I'm not complaining I'm actually loving feeling pregnant but when u have alot to do and you can't rest it is really hard and totaly exhausting.
What u need is a lovely relaxing bath with lots of bubbles and a bit of you time. Sending huge hugs sweety. The 2nd trimester is just a few more weeks away be here b4 we know it. And hopfully everyone that's really suffering with being sick is feeling so much better.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nolimitxox said:


> Im sorry youre not feeling that great Lady. Its hard when youre watching your home fall apart and can't muster up the energy to help fix it.
> 
> I had my first bout of morning sickness today and I've never been more happy. :cloud9:

Mine kicked in today as well. Mind with me it keeps coming and going. But today is the first day I've actually felt more sick. Even after I ate I still feel sick. Its dinner time now and I don't think I can face eating.
Boobs have grown and are sore and swollen and heavy. Also have terrible nasel congestion. And my mouth has so much Sylvia. (TMI)


----------



## Jessie7003

Care102018 said:


> 7 weeks tomorrow too! I feel like my nausea has just started... but no throwing up yet; your getting your scan before me; I have to wait until next Saturday :( but I hope all is well w/ yours!!

My sickness is back! Awww hopefully it flies in! Thank you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm kind of hoping at my next scan they say I'm a few days extra and they don't put me back any more. My LMP was the 9th Jan and I have a 28 day cycle. I ovulated on the 23rd and was due my period on Wednesday the 6th Feb so I really think I am 7+1 and not 7 I just think she was out by 1 day. Hopefully at my next scan it will be dead on my dates or a few days ahead. Fingers crossed.
> I'm sure 1 day really doesn't make any difference.
> Ok hon I'll have a look on there. I'm in the UK but I'm sure they will have the same brands.

Britney here in England they wait till the 12 weeks scan it's called the dating scan here. Not sure if it's the same in the US or not. 
Also my scan was privet so none of that info will go to my doctor or midwife. Was supposed to say this last night but was so tired so sorry I didn't answer u properly. 

My sickness has hit me today and the tiredness also getting alot of sharp pains either side of my pelvis in my lower belly it feels like everything is stretching so much but I'm not gonna complain. I'm welcoming these preganacy symptoms. The tiredness is like someone has drained me of all my energy hahaha. Nearly threw up just a minute ago. Also so my TMI saliva in my mouth. 
Feel like a walking glowworm like my face is constantly hot hahaha. 
Think now I've finally seen little one on a scan it's like hello symptoms.

How have you been feeling?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> My sickness is back! Awww hopefully it flies in! Thank you!

Mine hit me today hun. Been feeling sick all day today to the point I almost just threw up I've just forced my Self to eat some pasta and it's helped a bit. The tiredness also kicked in today. Hope it stays. I know that sounds weird but it's nice actually feeling pregnant


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Britney here in England they wait till the 12 weeks scan it's called the dating scan here. Not sure if it's the same in the US or not.
> Also my scan was privet so none of that info will go to my doctor or midwife. Was supposed to say this last night but was so tired so sorry I didn't answer u properly.
> 
> My sickness has hit me today and the tiredness also getting alot of sharp pains either side of my pelvis in my lower belly it feels like everything is stretching so much but I'm not gonna complain. I'm welcoming these preganacy symptoms. The tiredness is like someone has drained me of all my energy hahaha. Nearly threw up just a minute ago. Also so my TMI saliva in my mouth.
> Feel like a walking glowworm like my face is constantly hot hahaha.
> Think now I've finally seen little one on a scan it's like hello symptoms.
> 
> How have you been feeling?

No I don't have a dating scan here. They normally just do an ultrasound around 8ish weeks and go from there. I'll have another ultrasound around 12, 20 and we'll do one more around 36 to check baby size. That is all my doctor gives. I will book a private scan around here for 3D/4D images. Its $200 and its 2 visits. One around 26ish weeks and another around 32ish weeks. These are 10 minutes each and you get a dvd with the entire scan on it.
I still feel good. Had a nap today so must have been tired and have a slight headache but other than that still nothing. 

with my mmc the baby was measuring 8w6d so this week has me a little on edge. According to scan i would be 8w6d today. I haven't tried to hear heartbeat today, but I may try later this evening. Not sure yet. 

I am feeling like this babe is a girl! Heartbeat was the highest heartbeat i've had on any of my babies! 173bpm! DD says its a girl too! I don't know if were going to find out or not. Right now we are not going to, but they may change down the road. We have one of each but truthfully we don't have a preference just HEALTHY! However I am a planner! Like I have to have things ready and be ahead of the game, not being this way brings me so much stress! I am worried this may happen. To keep that from happening I am going to be getting whatever newborn clothing I have left from DD and newborn clothing from DS all together and washed and stuff. i have a crib and such so that isn't a big deal, but I legit gave all of my other baby stuff away! So I have to get all new stuff there. My other big worry is my car... there is currently not enough room to fit a 3rd carseat in the back and I do not have a 3rd row in my car. Kicker is WE JUST BOUGHT THIS CAR at christmas!

Anyway enough rambling about me.. hope the sickness starts going away soon for everyone else. I feel bad getting on here and always saying i'm not feeling sick.


----------



## butterflywolf

Sorry I poofed, I'll do that especially right now as I'm quite busy! Anyway had our scan, measuring exactly where I thought at 6 weeks 5 days. 139 heartbeat. There was another area in my uterus, very small, that is more than likely a pool of blood but it's so small they aren't worried, but I may spot a day or two coming up here. Honestly I'm not worried as I had the same thing with Claire when I was pregnant with her and had a scan early on. I never did spot though with hers. 
I go for another apt in 4 weeks on March 29th and that's just the typical apt that I will be going for once a month now. I know I'll probably have extra scans again come later in the pregnancy due to my having big babies. I pray with my eating healthier and being healthier in general I wont grow this one as big as my son (10 pounds 5 oz and 21.5 inches)


----------



## WishMeABaby

Im in the boat with the 7w ladies. 4w,5w,6w?? ahh.... sickness not much just a little here and there, nothing to complain about, but here comes the 7th week and I'm gagging every chance I get. Have you guys ever smelled "warm bananas" before I mean "ripe warm bananas?" Let me just tell you :sick::sick: . TIRED?? Its on a whole new level, I think I can fall asleep while walking, that's how tired I am.

Happy Healthy 9 months everyone, We can do this.

My body was made for this
I deserve an easy and uncomplicated pregnancy
I am healthy; My body is healthy
My baby is growing perfectly and in good health
My house is tore up, too. My husband has been cleaning and its just.............. dot dot dot dot DOT. They say, if you ain't got nothing nice to say, don't say anything.:-$


----------



## Nolimitxox

LMAO wish!!!! I sooooo agree with you on the quality of husband cleaning. At least they try right?!


----------



## WishMeABaby

Nolimitxox said:


> LMAO wish!!!! I sooooo agree with you on the quality of husband cleaning. At least they try right?!

Yes, at least they try. DH would be so proud that he did the dishes (thats him cleaning the house,) and all i can see is how messy the counter along with the floor is. lol


----------



## Sander

Sometimes my DH makes dinner which - true - is super nice, but he leaves such a gigantic mess it takes me twice as long to clean as if I just made dinner myself and tidied as I went :rofl:

However can’t complain as I’m pretty happy to have someone to cook for me!


----------



## Teanna

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you so much sweety I'm so relieved. Sickness kicked in again today and my boobs are sore again. How are you feeling

I'm 6 weeks today so mostly just waiting for sickness to kick in if it does, my mother had HG with both pregnancies so I'm terrified of that. So far I've just had this weird empty feeling in my stomach that stays all evening even if I eat, but no actual nausea thankfully.


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> Mine hit me today hun. Been feeling sick all day today to the point I almost just threw up I've just forced my Self to eat some pasta and it's helped a bit. The tiredness also kicked in today. Hope it stays. I know that sounds weird but it's nice actually feeling pregnant

Haha I know what you mean I welcome the symptoms too!


----------



## brittany12

Great news on one healthy baby & heartbeat @butterflywolf 

And yes husbands... mine had me LIVID earlier! 

Spent the day with DD just she and I for a girls day of shopping, ice cream and getting our toes painted and now the poor thing has been throwing up and diarrhea! Seems she picked up the stomach flu :cry: I hate seeing my babies sick! Praying I don’t get it and DS doesn’t get it!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Awee I'm sorry your daughter was so sick today. Maybe a rain check, that date sounds too fun to not do again!


----------



## LadyStardust4

One hour until my private scan! Wish me luck...


----------



## Jessie7003

LadyStardust4 said:


> One hour until my private scan! Wish me luck...

Good luck!


----------



## WishMeABaby

LadyStardust4 said:


> One hour until my private scan! Wish me luck...

Good luck, hun.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

LadyStardust4 said:


> One hour until my private scan! Wish me luck...

Good luck xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've got my booking in appointment in 2 hours xx


----------



## LadyStardust4

All looking good so far. Baby measuring bang on my dates and has a good heartbeat. Makes all the nausea and exhaustion worth it! So pleased and relieved :) 

Myheart - hope the booking in scan goes well ! X


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Appointment went well, dating scan is the 20/3, high risk so consultant led which is fine with me, just keeping everything crossed i don't get pre eclampsia again x


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been super active on here. I'll try harder in the future.

So, I had my first prenantal appt and got my first batch of blood work done on Friday. I think the number seems pretty good for 6-ish weeks. I requested another requisition, so I'm going back on Monday or Tuesday to make sure the number increases nicely. I also booked my dating scan for March 18. The Dr gave me an EDD of Oct 20, but I know I O'd on CD 18, so I'm gonna wait to see what the dating scan says.

In terms of symptoms, I just had my first occurrence of "I need to eat something immediately or I'm gonna be sick." Otherwise, I've had very mild and sporadic boob soreness and I've been pretty tired, but I dunno if that's pregnancy related or just working, mother-of-one life.


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> No I don't have a dating scan here. They normally just do an ultrasound around 8ish weeks and go from there. I'll have another ultrasound around 12, 20 and we'll do one more around 36 to check baby size. That is all my doctor gives. I will book a private scan around here for 3D/4D images. Its $200 and its 2 visits. One around 26ish weeks and another around 32ish weeks. These are 10 minutes each and you get a dvd with the entire scan on it.
> I still feel good. Had a nap today so must have been tired and have a slight headache but other than that still nothing.
> 
> with my mmc the baby was measuring 8w6d so this week has me a little on edge. According to scan i would be 8w6d today. I haven't tried to hear heartbeat today, but I may try later this evening. Not sure yet.
> 
> I am feeling like this babe is a girl! Heartbeat was the highest heartbeat i've had on any of my babies! 173bpm! DD says its a girl too! I don't know if were going to find out or not. Right now we are not going to, but they may change down the road. We have one of each but truthfully we don't have a preference just HEALTHY! However I am a planner! Like I have to have things ready and be ahead of the game, not being this way brings me so much stress! I am worried this may happen. To keep that from happening I am going to be getting whatever newborn clothing I have left from DD and newborn clothing from DS all together and washed and stuff. i have a crib and such so that isn't a big deal, but I legit gave all of my other baby stuff away! So I have to get all new stuff there. My other big worry is my car... there is currently not enough room to fit a 3rd carseat in the back and I do not have a 3rd row in my car. Kicker is WE JUST BOUGHT THIS CAR at christmas!
> 
> Anyway enough rambling about me.. hope the sickness starts going away soon for everyone else. I feel bad getting on here and always saying i'm not feeling sick.

Oh sweety I'm so so sorry about the mmc. I had a misscarage at 10 weeks 4 days with my first it was awful. I've also had 2 early MC and they were very upsetting as well. 
I keep seeing stuff about MMC and it's so worrying. 
I feel ure be fine this time hon and thus baby you have now will be a take home baby I'm sure of it honey but I know it's hard not to worry because I'm still worrying now about mmc. The baby looked like it had a very strong HB so praying he or she continues to grow and thrive. 

With the MC I had at 10 weeks and 4 days I did have a bleed at 6 weeks and was told then I was threatening a MC even tho I see baby's HB. The bleeding did stop but then at 10+4 I felt this woosh down there and ran to the Bathroom and there was so much blood it was like pouring out. 
I had to have another scan and that's when they told I had lost the baby. It was heart breaking so I know how u feel sweety. 
Can't wait to be 24 weeks so the baby can survive if born. 
I hate all the worry the first tri brings. 

So here we have a dating scan at 12 weeks then a anomaly scan at 20 weeks where you can find out the sex. 
Because this is high risk I will have alot of later scans. One around 25 weeks then 30 weeks then 34 weeks. 
Still hoping the MW tells me she wants to request a early scan b4 the 12 week one. I won't be telling her I've already had one because that was privet.
Wow hon 200 dollars for a scan that's expensive. It's about £50 for a privet scan at 16 weeks where they can tell you the sex. And £90 for any scans b4 12 weeks. 
Not sure what that is in dollars but don't think there's a great difference between the dollar and the pound. 

Still feeling sick here and sore boobs. Been getting restless leg syndrome at night which keeps me awake it's so Horrible. Also having to get up and pee in the night. Been getting alot more sharp stretching sensations but that's about it. Oh and been feeling tired and drained. 
Had a big sort out today and got rid of a bunch of old clothes and stuff. Making room for the maternity clothing hehe. 
I'm already in maternity jeans eeeek.


----------



## Suggerhoney

butterflywolf said:


> Sorry I poofed, I'll do that especially right now as I'm quite busy! Anyway had our scan, measuring exactly where I thought at 6 weeks 5 days. 139 heartbeat. There was another area in my uterus, very small, that is more than likely a pool of blood but it's so small they aren't worried, but I may spot a day or two coming up here. Honestly I'm not worried as I had the same thing with Claire when I was pregnant with her and had a scan early on. I never did spot though with hers.
> I go for another apt in 4 weeks on March 29th and that's just the typical apt that I will be going for once a month now. I know I'll probably have extra scans again come later in the pregnancy due to my having big babies. I pray with my eating healthier and being healthier in general I wont grow this one as big as my son (10 pounds 5 oz and 21.5 inches)

Wowsers hon fair play to you giving birth to a baby that big. I'm clapping my hands here just like what a womon woohoo


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> Haha I know what you mean I welcome the symptoms too!

Yeah I'm welcoming these symtoms hahaha. The sickness isn't major but enough to make me Gag here and there. Boobs are supper tender as well but I'm not complaining haha. Also been getting sharp stretching pains low down. My boobs have grown and feel heavy have to invest in some new bras soon. I also have a line on my belly. 
The only thing I'm not enjoying is the getting up in the night to pee and the stupid restless leg syndrome. Just hope I don't suffer with that all the way through.


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Appointment went well, dating scan is the 20/3, high risk so consultant led which is fine with me, just keeping everything crossed i don't get pre eclampsia again x

I'm high risk to hon. I'll be midwife and consultant lead. Had pre eclampsia and that liver thing you get when pregnant with my last pregnancy and had to be induced at 35+4. 
I also hemariged and my placenta came out in small pieces so this time I'm very high risk. Means I get alot of later scans tho so that's good.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LadyStardust4 said:


> All looking good so far. Baby measuring bang on my dates and has a good heartbeat. Makes all the nausea and exhaustion worth it! So pleased and relieved :)
> 
> Myheart - hope the booking in scan goes well ! X

Yay that's fantastic news hon so happy for you


----------



## happyladybugg

Hello ladies
I was very active on this site when I was trying and then pregnant with my first son nine years ago and I found it to be extremely helpful and supportive. Since then I have also had a daughter who is now 7. Hubby and I found out we’re expecting Feb 17th so I’m about 6 weeks with an edd of October 26th! I have my first dr appt on March 13th where they said I’ll get a scan! I’m 38 years old so that makes me nervous with all the things you hear and read about advanced maternal age and what not. My morning sickness is mild atm and I’m hoping it stays that way fx!! I’m waking up each morning with pubic bone pain and some cramping, anybody else noticing this?
Congrats to you all and may you all have a very healthy and happy 9 months!! ❤️


----------



## Jessie7003

I definitely need some new bras! Baby's daddy is devastated he can't touch them lol but they are so sore! I'm also waking in the night to pee now too! Scan in 2 days very excited!


----------



## Suggerhoney

happyladybugg said:


> Hello ladies
> I was very active on this site when I was try and then pregnant with my first son nine years ago and I found it to be extremely helpful and supportive. Since then I have also had a daughter who is now 7. Hubby and I found out we’re expecting Feb 17th so I’m about 6 weeks with an edd of October 26th! I have my first dr appt on March 13th where they said I’ll get a scan! I’m 38 years old so that makes me nervous with all the things you hear and read about advanced maternal age and what not. My morning sickness is mild atm and I’m hoping it stays that way fx!! I’m waking up each morning with pubic bone pain and some cramping, anybody else noticing this?
> Congrats to you all and may you all have a very healthy and happy 9 months!! ❤️

Hi welcome to the group 
I'm 39 and almost 8 weeks pregnant so yeah I totaly know what you mean about being older and the risks that come with it. 
I had SPD in my last pregnancies and when it wud start my pubic bone wud hurt. Mine hasn't kicked in yet but expect it will soon. Kind of hoping it doesn't go be honest because SPD is very very painful and not fun. 
As for cramps. I had cramps early on around weeks 4 to 5 and they felt a bit period like. 
I don't really get them any more. I do however get shark stretching pulling pains low down right across my lower belly. Can be quite sharp Some times. 
Congrats on ure pregnancy and wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months. 
I've not seen a Dr yet but I have my fist midwife appointment on Wednesday where I'll get all my preganacy notes and folder. 
Hoping she will request a scan b4 my 12 week one but I've already had a privet scan last week when I was 7+1 it was amazing but I'm still nervous. 
Can't believe I'm nearly 8 weeks and hoping the next few weeks will fly by into the 2nd trimester.
My sickness and tiredness really kicked in at just over 7 weeks. I was only having a little queezyness hear and there but now I feel nousea pretty much all day but I'm not complaining haha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tried the whole poas with just urine
And then do another stick but add water just for funsies.


The top one is just 100% urine and bottom one 40% urine and 60% water.
It's crazy hahaha.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm high risk to hon. I'll be midwife and consultant lead. Had pre eclampsia and that liver thing you get when pregnant with my last pregnancy and had to be induced at 35+4.
> I also hemariged and my placenta came out in small pieces so this time I'm very high risk. Means I get alot of later scans tho so that's good.

Im ignoring the fact I lost 2500ml with ds2 and needed 2 transfusions lol, though I do like the extra scans under consultant, fingers crossed for us all to have nice easy pregnancies and births :):)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Suggerhoney said:


> Tried the whole poas with just urine
> And then do another stick but add water just for funsies.
> View attachment 1056551
> 
> 
> The top one is just 100% urine and bottom one 40% urine and 60% water.
> It's crazy hahaha.


Wow!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Im ignoring the fact I lost 2500ml with ds2 and needed 2 transfusions lol, though I do like the extra scans under consultant, fingers crossed for us all to have nice easy pregnancies and births :):)

Amen to that sweety.
Yep I had to have 2 blood transfusions to hon. My husband said it all looked like something out of a horror movie.
All the placenta coming out in pieces rather than a whole thing.
It was so scary because I remember giving birth and then all of a sudden I was in agony again, I really thought there was another baby that had been hiding the whole time because it felt like very strong contractions. I was using the gas and air and baby had to be taken out my arms and rushed to SCBU.
Then I remember all these doctors and midwives running in the room and the placenta coming out in bits. And so much blood it was everywhere. I was going in and out of consciousness. The next minute I'm being wheeled down the corridor to theatre. I remember them saying if they can't stop the bleeding they wud have to perform a full hysterectomy. Then I remember nothing.
Untill I woke up several hours later. The first thing I said was where is my baby. And the 2nd thing I said is can i still have kids or did they take it all away.
And I remember the relief when I was told they managed to stop the bleeding and they didn't do a hysterectomy.
And now here I am pregnant again.
I'm sorry u went through a simular experience. I pray this time we have brillient pregnancies and a problem free birth with a healthy baby at the end of it.:hugs:[-o&lt;


----------



## Teanna

Jessie7003 said:


> I definitely need some new bras! Baby's daddy is devastated he can't touch them lol but they are so sore! I'm also waking in the night to pee now too! Scan in 2 days very excited!

I'm going to need to get some new bras soon as well. My boobs are practically popping out of the ones I have. I don't think they're quite as sore as last week but still growing so fast. Hope your scan goes great, I'm still waiting until at least April 1st until I can get one.


----------



## Teanna

Suggerhoney said:


> Tried the whole poas with just urine
> And then do another stick but add water just for funsies.
> View attachment 1056551
> 
> 
> The top one is just 100% urine and bottom one 40% urine and 60% water.
> It's crazy hahaha.

wow the hook effect is crazy!


----------



## Teanna

Suggerhoney said:


> Amen to that sweety.
> Yep I had to have 2 blood transfusions to hon. My husband said it all looked like something out of a horror movie.
> All the placenta coming out in pieces rather than a whole thing.
> It was so scary because I remember giving birth and then all of a sudden I was in agony again, I really thought there was another baby that had been hiding the whole time because it felt like very strong contractions. I was using the gas and air and baby had to be taken out my arms and rushed to SCBU.
> Then I remember all these doctors and midwives running in the room and the placenta coming out in bits. And so much blood it was everywhere. I was going in and out of consciousness. The next minute I'm being wheeled down the corridor to theatre. I remember them saying if they can't stop the bleeding they wud have to perform a full hysterectomy. Then I remember nothing.
> Untill I woke up several hours later. The first thing I said was where is my baby. And the 2nd thing I said is can i still have kids or did they take it all away.
> And I remember the relief when I was told they managed to stop the bleeding and they didn't do a hysterectomy.
> And now here I am pregnant again.
> I'm sorry u went through a simular experience. I pray this time we have brillient pregnancies and a problem free birth with a healthy baby at the end of it.:hugs:[-o&lt;

Wow, that sounds like a terrifying experience. I hope this time goes more smoothly.


----------



## brittany12

9 weeks today or maybe 9w2d according to baby! 

Anyway house was hot was the stomach bug this weekend! DD 4th birthday is Sunday and her party Saturday! MIL birthday Monday, DH birthday next Saturday and then I have my 12 week appointment! Whew! I’m exhausted thinking about it! We’ll probably start on the nursery after that which is currently the playroom so it’s definitely going to take some time! 

We won’t be having a shower since this is the 3rd baby. I gave away all of my baby things though so I’m constantly on the hunt for great deals on baby stuff! I found a baby swing for sale for $39 this weekend and snagged it! It’s gender neutral but honestly would be more geared to buy more girly things than boy because I have a feeling of girl. We don’t plan to find out but we’ll see how it goes!


----------



## brittany12

Eek! Everything grows faster with a 3rd baby/4th pregnancy!


----------



## Jessie7003

Why is everything not allowed in pregnanacy :-( I suffered from migraines before i was pregnant and had to stop my daily medication I used to take and even though my migraines are mostly gone I get the occasional one. So today I decide to massage the pressure point between my thumb and finger and then read it is bad in pregnanacy as can induce labour #-oso confusing! Hard to figure out what is safe and what isn't!


----------



## Jessie7003

Teanna said:


> I'm going to need to get some new bras soon as well. My boobs are practically popping out of the ones I have. I don't think they're quite as sore as last week but still growing so fast. Hope your scan goes great, I'm still waiting until at least April 1st until I can get one.

Mine are aching still! Thank you I'll hopefully post a pic of a little tiny baby tomorrow! Fingers crossed! Awww nightmare I would hate to wait I'm so impatient lol!


----------



## brittany12

Jessie7003 said:


> Why is everything not allowed in pregnanacy :-( I suffered from migraines before i was pregnant and had to stop my daily medication I used to take and even though my migraines are mostly gone I get the occasional one. So today I decide to massage the pressure point between my thumb and finger and then read it is bad in pregnanacy as can induce labour #-oso confusing! Hard to figure out what is safe and what isn't!


I used to be a migraine sufferer! Until I had my first! Don’t get me wrong I’ll still get them but not nearly as much as I did! Warm lavender baths usually help me.


----------



## Sander

Scan is in 2 days! It’s weird because in my last group I was due June 2, so I was always one of the first to do everything - now I’m one of the last and I’m so jealous to see all of the earlier scans! :p Thankfully these past few weeks have just flown by so it hasn’t felt like a long time. 
DS had a horrendous poop in his diaper this afternoon, I had to get DH to do it while I almost threw up haha. Does this mean I’m off diaper duty for a while? :haha:


----------



## Nolimitxox

Sander when is ur scan Thursday? Mine is 1030am looking for a heartbeat. I'll be 6+5 so it'll be there if we're going to see one. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sander

Nolimit mine is at 1pm EST! I should be around 7 weeks exactly. Also hoping to see a little heartbeat. It’s so nerve wracking isn’t it?? Glad we can be scan day buddies :)


----------



## Nolimitxox

Sander said:


> Nolimit mine is at 1pm EST! I should be around 7 weeks exactly. Also hoping to see a little heartbeat. It’s so nerve wracking isn’t it?? Glad we can be scan day buddies :)

This will be my second scan and if we go off my growth from the last scan I would too be exactly 7 weeks! How funny! I'm very confident we will see a heartbeat but I'm sure that will waiver a bit on Thursday am. I'll have my fingers crossed for you and us! It's very nerve wracking. I desperately want this to go well but also feel at peace with what will be will be. Calm before the storm.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teanna said:


> Wow, that sounds like a terrifying experience. I hope this time goes more smoothly.

Thanks hon I hope so to. I know I've had a scan but I keep freaking out about mmc. 
I've had 3 mc and my first MC was at 10 weeks and 4 days and I'm just worrying so much as I don't want it to happen again. 
I'm seeing my MW tommorow and praying she will request another scan b4 my 12 week one. I'm 8 weeks tommorow so another 4 weeks then I'll be 12 weeks so it's not much longer to wait but I wud feel much better if I can get a scan b4 then just for extra reassurance.


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Eek! Everything grows faster with a 3rd baby/4th pregnancy!
> 
> View attachment 1056664

My belly has really popped to. It definitely looks more than just bloat now haha.
8 weeks tommorow but still a bag of nerves.
So worried about MC and mcc but praying that because I seen a strong hb that this little beany will be just fine.
I need to stop reading negative stories because that's what is making my mind go into over drive.
I've had 3 MC the one being at 10 weeks and 4 days being the worst.
The chemicals were heart breaking to but that one at 10 weeks 4 days was horrendous and to this day I still grieve for that baby.

Don't think Google is our friends in early pregnancy so i need to stop googling stuff.

My hubby keeps telling me off and telling me to stop the worrying because everything will be fine' but it's so hard to not worry.
I'm feeling pretty positive and sure everything will be fine but there's just that tiny dought that creeps in every now and again.
I will take another bump/bloat pic tommorow and post it on here. I have MW tommorow but been reading that it's unlikely she will listen in for a HB until about 14 weeks as they don't like doing it b4 then because it can be inaccurate:-(
Still hoping she will give it a go tho and if she does she will hear it fingers crossed.
Plus I don't have to tell her about the privet scan as that was privet and I payed for it, and I think when she sees my belly she is gonna wonder if I'm slightly further along and may well go ahead and listen.

When I had a scan with DD at 7 weeks I measured 7 weeks exactly but at 12 weeks I measured 13 weeks so they put me forward a whole week. Kind of hoping it happens again this time when I have my 12 scan.
Also hoping MW will request a scan b4 my 12 week one just for extra reassurance. 


Loving ure bump pic. How did u add the weeks pregnant to the picture?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay ladies
Hope ure all having a great day. .

I need to seriously stop googling stuff because I've freaked my self out reading about missed misscariges:-(

I know I've had 3 mc b4 but with those my body just bled and that was the first sign.
I don't think Google is our friends in early pregnancy it just makes ure mind go into over drive and makes you worry when u read negative stories.:sad1:

How are we all feeling.
Ive been feeling very tired and sick:sick:and my boobs have grown and are still tender.
Also been an emotional wreck and crying at every thing. Even just watching the news and I'm crying my eyes out. :sad2:

Not feeling sick today yet but my boobs are still sore and swollen.
I expect the sickness will kick in later.
Also another symptom is itchy boobs is anyone else getting this?
Slept really well the last 2 nights.
I'm normoly one of those who can stay up untill abput 2am but by 9:30pm I'm exhausted and ready for bed.

Hope all the ladies that have been suffering bad sickness are starting to feel a bit better now.

And to all those that are having scans I'm just wanted to wish you all good luck.
You will be fine.
Sending hugs and love to everyone :hug:<3


----------



## Sander

Nolimit - I feel like I’ve betrayed you :shock: I had a bunch of cancellations for all the plans I made to keep me busy for the next couple days before the scan, so I called up the ultrasound clinic to see if I could come any earlier and they squeezed me in this afternoon!

I’ve never gone for a scan this early so it felt so premature, but we saw one little baby with a heart rate of 130bpm. I measured a day behind (which I was expecting) so I’m officially due October 25. Changed my ticker already :)

I know you’re going to have an awesome scan! I’ll be watching for an update all morning :)


----------



## WishMeABaby

Sander said:


> Nolimit - I feel like I’ve betrayed you :shock: I had a bunch of cancellations for all the plans I made to keep me busy for the next couple days before the scan, so I called up the ultrasound clinic to see if I could come any earlier and they squeezed me in this afternoon!
> 
> I’ve never gone for a scan this early so it felt so premature, but we saw one little baby with a heart rate of 130bpm. I measured a day behind (which I was expecting) so I’m officially due October 25. Changed my ticker already :)
> 
> I know you’re going to have an awesome scan! I’ll be watching for an update all morning :)
> 
> View attachment 1056792

The CUTEST!!! CONGRATS hun.


----------



## WishMeABaby

How is everyone feeling today? 
AFM, :sick::sick::sick::sick:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Nolimit - I feel like I’ve betrayed you :shock: I had a bunch of cancellations for all the plans I made to keep me busy for the next couple days before the scan, so I called up the ultrasound clinic to see if I could come any earlier and they squeezed me in this afternoon!
> 
> I’ve never gone for a scan this early so it felt so premature, but we saw one little baby with a heart rate of 130bpm. I measured a day behind (which I was expecting) so I’m officially due October 25. Changed my ticker already :)
> 
> I know you’re going to have an awesome scan! I’ll be watching for an update all morning :)
> 
> View attachment 1056792

Awwwww look at little beany so so cute Congratulations hon. I will get my official date at my 12 week dating scan that's just how they do things here because any scans b4 that can be a bit out so don't be surprised if u have another scan and they put u forward hon because that happened to me with my DD. Had a scan at 7 weeks and measured bang on and then at my 12 weeks scan I was measuring 13 weeks so a whole week ahead and they put me forward a whole week. 
Congrats on ure scan I bet ure so relived I know was but is still worry. Don't think as mum's we ever stop worrying even after there born lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> How is everyone feeling today?
> AFM, :sick::sick::sick::sick:

Hi hon
Well I'm 8 weeks tommorow so just 1 day behind you hehe. For the past 4 days I've felt sick and my boobs have been so so sore. However not felt as sick today infact pretty much all day not felt sick at all and was worrying but did feel a little queezyness earlier at dinner time but it went away as soon as I ate.
My boobs are still sore and I feel tired.
Also been having alot of nasel congestion and get out of breath pretty quick. Also feeling hot flashes and been getting headaches.
My dreams are very vivid as well and my emotions are terrible. I cry at happy things, I cry at sad things I just cry alot. I blame the hormones hehehe.


----------



## Sander

Thanks everyone :) Yes it’s such a relief to see a heartbeat, and I was so pleased that it was over 120 even though babe is still so young gestationally. 

How many are still due for scans other than Teanna and Nolimit?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh and keep getting them sharp pulling sensations low down anyone else getting that? 
My pubic bone is feeling a tiny bit tender which is a bit worrying because with my last 2 pregnancies I had terrible SPD and ended up on crutches. Eeeek


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Thanks everyone :) Yes it’s such a relief to see a heartbeat, and I was so pleased that it was over 120 even though babe is still so young gestationally.
> 
> How many are still due for scans other than Teanna and Nolimit?

They didn't tell me the BPM and I cudnt listen to the HB because they said 7+1 is to early but she said that everything looked great so far so I'm hoping that means the HB was in normol range. It looked like it was going very very fast I remember that's the first thing I thought was how fast it was flashing. 
Will find out BPM hopefully at my next scan but don't think that will be till I'm 12 weeks so another 4 weeks. But I'm hoping my MW tommorow will want to request a scan b4 my 12 week one. But if not will just have to wait. Hubby says he is not paying for another privet scan. 
Booo[-X


----------



## Suggerhoney

If MW won't request another scan b4 my 12 week dating scan then I'll just have to be extra nice to hubby and try and twist his arm for another privet one hehehe:haha:


----------



## Sander

Sugger my son was 166bpm at 7+3, I know they just want it over 120 by 7 (?) weeks. My son’s was really fast on the screen! This baby’s looked considerably slower, but I was happy with 130 as I believe they only look for over 100 at 6 weeks. 
So your little one probably had a good strong heartbeat!


----------



## Teanna

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon I hope so to. I know I've had a scan but I keep freaking out about mmc.
> I've had 3 mc and my first MC was at 10 weeks and 4 days and I'm just worrying so much as I don't want it to happen again.
> I'm seeing my MW tommorow and praying she will request another scan b4 my 12 week one. I'm 8 weeks tommorow so another 4 weeks then I'll be 12 weeks so it's not much longer to wait but I wud feel much better if I can get a scan b4 then just for extra reassurance.

I get the feeling...I have to wait so long to go in for a scan and I've had a blighted ovum that wasn't found until I thought I was in the second trimester when I went for a scan, but with that whole pregnancy my HCG was super low and my symptoms went away after the time I thought I was 7 weeks. I kinda knew something was wrong and was mentally prepared for that. This time I'm 6w4d and I still feel very pregnant and much different than I did with the blighted ovum. Doesn't stop me from googling every little thing either. Hopefully you get an extra scan, I've still got until April 1st until my midwife appointment. Times going so slowly these days.


----------



## Teanna

Sander said:


> Nolimit - I feel like I’ve betrayed you :shock: I had a bunch of cancellations for all the plans I made to keep me busy for the next couple days before the scan, so I called up the ultrasound clinic to see if I could come any earlier and they squeezed me in this afternoon!
> 
> I’ve never gone for a scan this early so it felt so premature, but we saw one little baby with a heart rate of 130bpm. I measured a day behind (which I was expecting) so I’m officially due October 25. Changed my ticker already :)
> 
> I know you’re going to have an awesome scan! I’ll be watching for an update all morning :)
> 
> View attachment 1056792

aw cute picture. Now we've got the same due date :)


----------



## Teanna

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh and keep getting them sharp pulling sensations low down anyone else getting that?
> My pubic bone is feeling a tiny bit tender which is a bit worrying because with my last 2 pregnancies I had terrible SPD and ended up on crutches. Eeeek

I felt some weird pulling down low yesterday, it came and went regularly for about 30 minutes then haven't felt it since.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Sander don't be silly! I'd go in early too if it were just me going but my husband is coming too and he traded his day off with a co-worker so I could work my 12 hour shift today.

I'm so excited to hopefully join you with that beautiful sight of a heartbeat on thursday. I have no reason to believe it won't be there.

Symptom wise my boobs are just killing me (don't touch! :rofl:) and my MS is on again off again with yesterday being the worst. I'm back to being a hungry piggy today though so I'm thankful. We had cereal for breakfast, then we are two apples as a snack about an hour later. Then we had a plate of Caesar salad for lunch with a bowl of mushroom soup. Two rolls with butter and then a bowl of mixed berries as dessert. Now I want a Ruben sandwich.....seriously. This might be my first "craving". I don't >have< to have it but I really do want it.

I have been so not into sweets. It's very unlike me. No chocolate or pastries. I'll pass and take a bowl of fruit anytime right now. :)


----------



## brittany12

Congratulations on the great scan and heartbeat!

I got a call from the financial coordinator from my doctor today! I know this may be confusing for some of you but just wanted to share. They did in fact move my due date up to 10/5! But I wanted to share the cost of having a baby with actually pretty good insurance!
So my deductible and out of pocket for the year (my required amount to pay before they will pay 100% of any medical bills) is $2,000 and luckily my deductible and out of pocket are the same some people have 2 different amounts they must pay. Anyways my doctors portion (covers my visits with him & care no matter how many times I see him, him delivering the baby basically everything except blood work and ultrasounds) is $1,522.89! If I go in for a lab or ultrasound I have to pay an extra $30 copay and then it’s covered 100% this amount has to be paid in full to them by month 7 of the pregnancy which is July. So that gives me 5 months of payments of $304! So that’s what I have to pay them. The hospital portion for my other 2 births were about $30,000-40,000 but thankfully back then I had my own insurance plus we didn’t make a lot of money so we had a government type assistance to pick up the remaining portion so we did not have to pay anything. This go around we “make too much money” to have that assistance but I shouldn’t have to pay anything still because I will have already paid that $2,000 to my doctors office! However, the baby will go onto our insurance immediate and accrue it’s own $2,000 deductible so I’m not 100% sure how much of a bill the baby will accrue at the hospital vs what they actually add to my portion.

Anyway I’m sure that was mostly just confusing, but I thought it would be interesting to share how much different medical care and having a baby costs for the different places around the world! And let me reiterate my insurance with maternity coverage it actually a very good insurance for the states so I’m grateful


----------



## PrettyInInk42

WishMeABaby said:


> How is everyone feeling today?
> AFM, :sick::sick::sick::sick:

A little tired and cold, uterus is feeling kinda "full" and boobs feel a wee bit tender and fuller.

I also had a blood drawn today for the 2nd time in 4 days to see how my hcg number is increasing. They haven't posted the results online, so I guess they'll be posted tomorrow. Just very nervously waiting for my dating scan in 13 days. I'm so scared there won't be a heartbeat again. -.-

Sander - Glad you were able to get an earlier appt for your scan and that everything looks good.

And I hope you feel better soon, Wish.


----------



## Teanna

Nolimitxox said:


> Sander don't be silly! I'd go in early too if it were just me going but my husband is coming too and he traded his day off with a co-worker so I could work my 12 hour shift today.
> 
> I'm so excited to hopefully join you with that beautiful sight of a heartbeat on thursday. I have no reason to believe it won't be there.
> 
> Symptom wise my boobs are just killing me (don't touch! :rofl:) and my MS is on again off again with yesterday being the worst. I'm back to being a hungry piggy today though so I'm thankful. We had cereal for breakfast, then we are two apples as a snack about an hour later. Then we had a plate of Caesar salad for lunch with a bowl of mushroom soup. Two rolls with butter and then a bowl of mixed berries as dessert. Now I want a Ruben sandwich.....seriously. This might be my first "craving". I don't >have< to have it but I really do want it.
> 
> I have been so not into sweets. It's very unlike me. No chocolate or pastries. I'll pass and take a bowl of fruit anytime right now. :)

I'm the exact same way, I usually keep a big jar of candy on my desk at work and would have to refill every few days, but as soon as I got pregnant I didn't even want it. Took me a couple weeks to finish what was there and haven't bought more since. My co-workers are going to start wondering whats up without there sugar stash. haha


----------



## Teanna

wow, in Canada I wont be paying a penny for the pregnancy and birth. Even my midwife is covered under ohip which is the ontario health plan every resident gets. I'll probably get a private 3-D ultrasound later in pregnancy to find out the gender earlier which will cost about $150 but I'll get a DVD and lots of pictures. I'm very grateful for the health care Canada provides. 




brittany12 said:


> Congratulations on the great scan and heartbeat!
> 
> I got a call from the financial coordinator from my doctor today! I know this may be confusing for some of you but just wanted to share. They did in fact move my due date up to 10/5! But I wanted to share the cost of having a baby with actually pretty good insurance!
> So my deductible and out of pocket for the year (my required amount to pay before they will pay 100% of any medical bills) is $2,000 and luckily my deductible and out of pocket are the same some people have 2 different amounts they must pay. Anyways my doctors portion (covers my visits with him & care no matter how many times I see him, him delivering the baby basically everything except blood work and ultrasounds) is $1,522.89! If I go in for a lab or ultrasound I have to pay an extra $30 copay and then it’s covered 100% this amount has to be paid in full to them by month 7 of the pregnancy which is July. So that gives me 5 months of payments of $304! So that’s what I have to pay them. The hospital portion for my other 2 births were about $30,000-40,000 but thankfully back then I had my own insurance plus we didn’t make a lot of money so we had a government type assistance to pick up the remaining portion so we did not have to pay anything. This go around we “make too much money” to have that assistance but I shouldn’t have to pay anything still because I will have already paid that $2,000 to my doctors office! However, the baby will go onto our insurance immediate and accrue it’s own $2,000 deductible so I’m not 100% sure how much of a bill the baby will accrue at the hospital vs what they actually add to my portion.
> 
> Anyway I’m sure that was mostly just confusing, but I thought it would be interesting to share how much different medical care and having a baby costs for the different places around the world! And let me reiterate my insurance with maternity coverage it actually a very good insurance for the states so I’m grateful


----------



## Nolimitxox

Teanna said:


> wow, in Canada I wont be paying a penny for the pregnancy and birth. Even my midwife is covered under ohip which is the ontario health plan every resident gets. I'll probably get a private 3-D ultrasound later in pregnancy to find out the gender earlier which will cost about $150 but I'll get a DVD and lots of pictures. I'm very grateful for the health care Canada provides.

Income taxes is what you pay. It's not NOT costing you a dime. It's just not costing you a dime all at once. (Canadian living in the US) both systems have their positives and negatives but this is one of my biggest pet peeves about their differences. Canada's healthcare is NOT free. 

On that note though I'm so glad you have the OPTION to pay for private scans! That's a blessing for sure.


----------



## Sander

Brittany I’m also shocked by how much you have to pay for the pregnancy!!

Teanna where in Ontario are you? We’re in Ontario too - just moved in January from BC. We live in Brantford. My midwifery care/prenatal/postnatal care and delivery were all covered by BC’s MSP. I literally never saw a bill. The only thing I had to pay for was the 3D scan DH and I did for fun!

Ive always heard pregnancy/birth in the States was expensive but I didn’t know the extent of it :shock:

Nolimit - that’s true we do pay ridiculous tax. But DH and I have found that between the healthcare coverage/child benefit return and other tax breaks it ends up not being terrible.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Amen. Just like here in the states I can tax deduct my health expenses! Each system has its benefits and Canada is truly headed in the right direction by allowing you, the consumer, the option to pay out of pocket for things like 3d scans or extra scans. It's a merriment of the two systems which allows for competitive markets (which in turn benefits everyone). 

Okay okay I'm done. :rofl:


----------



## brittany12

It’s crazy hearing the differences between health care! I really don’t know a ton of how other places health care work but it’s always something that interests me I guess because I’m a healthcare worker. I’m sure they both have their pros and cons I suppose! 

The sad part is, people in the states actually pay much more than I will be paying!


----------



## brittany12

One other thing that gets under my skin here in the states is the maternity leave.. you get 6 weeks for vaginal birth 8 for c section.. if you’re lucky you get that paid, most places don’t pay. You have to use up your saved paid time off or a short term leave that you pay monthly for! With my first like I mentioned we had very little money but thankfully I worked part time for family to help bring in a little bit of extra money and was grateful I could bring her with me to work, but I went back after 2 weeks because we needed the money but it was HARD!!!!
Ds I was a stay at home mom, we had a little more money that time than with DD and I was so so grateful for that! This time I do work (several jobs actually) but also a stay at home mom/ bring my kids to work (I know it’s confusing) but I still won’t have a paycheck when I have this baby. Thankfully I can bring work home and get some hours in for a check.

And don’t even get me started on paternity leave cause it’s not a thing here! You take your personal vacation days when your child is born or your short term leave that you paid for!

Edit to mention DH took his 1 week vacation he saved up when we had DD and we were in the hospital 5 days! We went home on a Friday and he had to go back to work that Monday!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Wow reading about the cost of health care is making me really appreciate the NHS. We get all out health care in the UK free with the NHS. Ok so it's much slower and u have to wait for appointments and scans etc but it's free. I'm never taking the NHS for granted again. And they are fantastic when u have a baby they really look after you esp if like me ure pregnancy is very high risk. Also the NHS saved my life with the liver transplant. So I'm so greatful to them.
I have midwife in just over an hour eeeek
The sickness is back again today and my boobs are so sore still. It hurts when I roll over in bed but I'm not complaining.
Will let u all know how the MW appointment goes. Not sure what she will do but thinking it's just going to be a bunch of paper work and talking. Shud hopefully find out more about when I'll be seeing the high risk preganacy consultant and hopefully will be offered a scan b4 the 12 week dating scan.
Hope u have a great day ladies.
God bless


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Sugger my son was 166bpm at 7+3, I know they just want it over 120 by 7 (?) weeks. My son’s was really fast on the screen! This baby’s looked considerably slower, but I was happy with 130 as I believe they only look for over 100 at 6 weeks.
> So your little one probably had a good strong heartbeat!

I cudnt even make a guess at how many beats per minute mine was going but it looked so fast I'm guessing about 150bpm. But will have to wait until I have another scan or if midwife has a go at listening for baby's HB at today's appointment then I will know the BPM. Have read tho that MW don't like listening b4 14 weeks so I dought she will even try but u never know. 
I'm pretty sure if the HB wasn't right the sonographer wud of said something she seemed very pleased with the scan and said everything is looking great so far. 
Just praying he or she continues to grow and thrive. 
Thank you for the reassurance sweety


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teanna said:


> I felt some weird pulling down low yesterday, it came and went regularly for about 30 minutes then haven't felt it since.

Yep that's what I've been feeling. It only lasts an hour or two and it comes and goes. It sometimes can feel quite sharp like something is really pulling down there. 
Sorry to hear you had a blighted ovem that's heart breaking. I remember when I was on here with my DD there was a lady I made friends with who was in the February lovebugs. She went for a scan and was told she had a blighted ovem. My heart ached for her but she got pregnant really quick again and went on to have a healthy baby girl in the may. She's since had another baby. 
Ure be fine this time sweet. Them stretching pains are a really good sign


----------



## Jessie7003

Sorry ladies have been so sick these last 2 days, haven't stopped vomiting it's horrible! 8 weeks tomorrow and praying it stops soon!

My scan went amazing yesterday! I will share a picture soon I need to go on my iPad to do it, it never works from my phone. Baby was measuring at 7 weeks 5 days like i thought and was so big considering I saw nothing but a gestational sac 2 weeks ago! Heartrate was 156 bpm! So excited now as I heard chance of miscarriage significantly drops after seeing a heartbeat!


----------



## Shorty88

Hello ladies.. just poping on as this thread has gotten so busy im sure I missed loads of new ladies.. 

If your due date is not on the front page can you reply back to this message and I will add you I did go back but there was over 300+ messages to get through.

Afm I'm 9 weeks today woohoo I have a scan on Saturday so looking forward to seeing how much the baby has grown.

Sickness is still pretty bad but I am down to 10 times or less. Lost more weight so nearly a stone gone.. went to my gp and expressed my concerns and I shit you not his answer was" it's morning sickness like it or lump it" so I have been dealing with as best as I can. On all my pregnancy I suffer with what my friends call pregnancy cough its like a dry tickle cough so that isn't helping with being able to hold anything down when I go into a coughing fit after eatting. Sorry for the rant but I'm just exhausted and so ready for second tri energry.. not to mention my mmc in Aug baby would have been here already or due any day so that has been playing on my mind aswell. 

Hope you ladies are keeping well and I will try keep up with this thread.. 

How does everyone feel about setting up a secret Facebook group?


----------



## LadyStardust4

Shorty88 said:


> Hello ladies.. just poping on as this thread has gotten so busy im sure I missed loads of new ladies..
> 
> If your due date is not on the front page can you reply back to this message and I will add you I did go back but there was over 300+ messages to get through.
> 
> Afm I'm 9 weeks today woohoo I have a scan on Saturday so looking forward to seeing how much the baby has grown.
> 
> Sickness is still pretty bad but I am down to 10 times or less. Lost more weight so nearly a stone gone.. went to my gp and expressed my concerns and I shit you not his answer was" it's morning sickness like it or lump it" so I have been dealing with as best as I can. On all my pregnancy I suffer with what my friends call pregnancy cough its like a dry tickle cough so that isn't helping with being able to hold anything down when I go into a coughing fit after eatting. Sorry for the rant but I'm just exhausted and so ready for second tri energry.. not to mention my mmc in Aug baby would have been here already or due any day so that has been playing on my mind aswell.
> 
> Hope you ladies are keeping well and I will try keep up with this thread..
> 
> How does everyone feel about setting up a secret Facebook group?

Sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish. I've been really suffering too and have managed to get the doctor to prescribe me some anti-nausea tablets. I'm picking them up tonight. When I get them, I will let you know what they are called so you can see if they are available for you :) 

I've been having this cough too... turns into a gag/wretch every time.

On a positive note, I met my midwife this morning and she booked my 12 week scan for the 4th April. Hope it comes round fast! x


----------



## Sander

Ooh yes to Facebook!


----------



## LNWXO

I’d be interested in a Facebook page :)


----------



## Nolimitxox

Sorry about your MS shorty. It's hard to feel like crap all the time. 

Can you add me to the 28th? 

I'll pass on a FB group but u ladies have fun :)


----------



## LadyStardust4

I am also interested in joining a private facebook group with you ladies :) be nice to talk about things as our pregnancies progress! x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies will catch up on the thread as soon as poss. just to let u all know my midwife appointment went so well I have a really lovely midwife called Tina and she is so nice. 
She did a bunch of bloods and did all my paperwork which took about 2 hours. 
She said I'm very special because I'm so high risk (bless her) and that I will have regular appointments. I am midwife and consultant lead. She has requested a scan b4 the 12 week dating scan but did say as 12 weeks is only 4 weeks away they may decide to wait till then but there's a high possibility I will get a scan in the next week or so and then I will have my 12 weeks one as well in about 4 weeks. She said it's up to the hospital and I need I to keep an eye out on the post because I shud get a letter soon. 
She has my due date down for the 16th October but said I will get my propper date at the 12 week scan. 
Didn't listen to HB because they don't do that b4 14 weeks. I told her about how that doctor upsett me regarding my age and she said that that Doctor shud not have been so negative. And that she was sorry i had that experience. 
I've now got all my preganacy notes and folder. 
Now just got my fingers crossed i get a letter with a scan date real soon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Here is the 8 week bump/bloat haha
Hope all u ladies have had a great day and will catch up on all the new posts when I get a second.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> Sorry ladies have been so sick these last 2 days, haven't stopped vomiting it's horrible! 8 weeks tomorrow and praying it stops soon!
> 
> My scan went amazing yesterday! I will share a picture soon I need to go on my iPad to do it, it never works from my phone. Baby was measuring at 7 weeks 5 days like i thought and was so big considering I saw nothing but a gestational sac 2 weeks ago! Heartrate was 156 bpm! So excited now as I heard chance of miscarriage significantly drops after seeing a heartbeat!

New your baby wud be fine hun I'm so glad ure scan whent well but so sorry ure being so sick. I still haven't been stick but been feeling sick all day. It's gone now because I've just had a big dinner. Congrats on ure scan hon woohooo


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Hello ladies.. just poping on as this thread has gotten so busy im sure I missed loads of new ladies..
> 
> If your due date is not on the front page can you reply back to this message and I will add you I did go back but there was over 300+ messages to get through.
> 
> Afm I'm 9 weeks today woohoo I have a scan on Saturday so looking forward to seeing how much the baby has grown.
> 
> Sickness is still pretty bad but I am down to 10 times or less. Lost more weight so nearly a stone gone.. went to my gp and expressed my concerns and I shit you not his answer was" it's morning sickness like it or lump it" so I have been dealing with as best as I can. On all my pregnancy I suffer with what my friends call pregnancy cough its like a dry tickle cough so that isn't helping with being able to hold anything down when I go into a coughing fit after eatting. Sorry for the rant but I'm just exhausted and so ready for second tri energry.. not to mention my mmc in Aug baby would have been here already or due any day so that has been playing on my mind aswell.
> 
> Hope you ladies are keeping well and I will try keep up with this thread..
> 
> How does everyone feel about setting up a secret Facebook group?

Bless you sweety I'm so sorry u have been sick and u have lost a stone in weight. As for your doctor how rude. Don't let him upsett u I think he shud of been way more sensitive with you.
Totaly understand where ure Mind set is regarding ure sad loss I always think of the baby I lost at 10×4 and around his or her due date on June 20th. 
Sending you lots of hugs.
I will prob join that FB group when more people know about my pregnancy so give me a few weeks and I will come on over.
Can't wait to hear about ure scan. I'm hoping to get another one real soon as well.
Hope ure getting rest hon and thinking of you


----------



## Suggerhoney

LadyStardust4 said:


> Sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish. I've been really suffering too and have managed to get the doctor to prescribe me some anti-nausea tablets. I'm picking them up tonight. When I get them, I will let you know what they are called so you can see if they are available for you :)
> 
> I've been having this cough too... turns into a gag/wretch every time.
> 
> On a positive note, I met my midwife this morning and she booked my 12 week scan for the 4th April. Hope it comes round fast! x

I had my MW today to hon haha. We're the samesies


----------



## Teanna

Nolimitxox said:


> Income taxes is what you pay. It's not NOT costing you a dime. It's just not costing you a dime all at once. (Canadian living in the US) both systems have their positives and negatives but this is one of my biggest pet peeves about their differences. Canada's healthcare is NOT free.
> 
> On that note though I'm so glad you have the OPTION to pay for private scans! That's a blessing for sure.

Yes, I agree. I run my own business and have to pay taxes twice as both a business and personal taxes. Though it is nice to not have that to worry about when something happens like an unexpected pregnancy and I'd have the taxes to worry about whether I actually use the services or not. Personally I'm thinking of going to the US eventually, both systems have there benefits and the US is likely to have much quicker care instead of the horrible wait times here.


----------



## Teanna

Sander said:


> Brittany I’m also shocked by how much you have to pay for the pregnancy!!
> 
> Teanna where in Ontario are you? We’re in Ontario too - just moved in January from BC. We live in Brantford. My midwifery care/prenatal/postnatal care and delivery were all covered by BC’s MSP. I literally never saw a bill. The only thing I had to pay for was the 3D scan DH and I did for fun!
> 
> Ive always heard pregnancy/birth in the States was expensive but I didn’t know the extent of it :shock:
> 
> Nolimit - that’s true we do pay ridiculous tax. But DH and I have found that between the healthcare coverage/child benefit return and other tax breaks it ends up not being terrible.

I used to live in Brantford but I moved to Milton to be closer to my office in Burlington. I still go to Brantford frequently as my parents are still there. BC would be nice too, I've been meaning to visit, I'm a rock climber and there's a lot good rocks out that way I've been told.


----------



## Teanna

brittany12 said:


> One other thing that gets under my skin here in the states is the maternity leave.. you get 6 weeks for vaginal birth 8 for c section.. if you’re lucky you get that paid, most places don’t pay. You have to use up your saved paid time off or a short term leave that you pay monthly for! With my first like I mentioned we had very little money but thankfully I worked part time for family to help bring in a little bit of extra money and was grateful I could bring her with me to work, but I went back after 2 weeks because we needed the money but it was HARD!!!!
> Ds I was a stay at home mom, we had a little more money that time than with DD and I was so so grateful for that! This time I do work (several jobs actually) but also a stay at home mom/ bring my kids to work (I know it’s confusing) but I still won’t have a paycheck when I have this baby. Thankfully I can bring work home and get some hours in for a check.
> 
> And don’t even get me started on paternity leave cause it’s not a thing here! You take your personal vacation days when your child is born or your short term leave that you paid for!
> 
> Edit to mention DH took his 1 week vacation he saved up when we had DD and we were in the hospital 5 days! We went home on a Friday and he had to go back to work that Monday!

Yup, maternity leave is good here, we get up to 18 months now if your willing to take smaller payments. However I'm sadly not entitled to it as I'm technically self employed and haven't been paying into EI as I wasn't expecting to need it yet. I'll be taking as many unpaid weeks off as I can save for and then working from home as long as I can get away with before people in my office start complaining.


----------



## Sander

Teanna said:


> I used to live in Brantford but I moved to Milton to be closer to my office in Burlington. I still go to Brantford frequently as my parents are still there. BC would be nice too, I've been meaning to visit, I'm a rock climber and there's a lot good rocks out that way I've been told.

Too funny. Brantford seems like a smaller city but even in my last pregnancy group it turned out one of the ladies was also from here! We're planning on meeting up after spring break - she had twins at the same time my son was born, we actually named our kids the same thing! Small world :p


----------



## Nolimitxox

Yes mat leave in the states sucks. I'm pretty conservative so I truly believe we should be saving and pay ourselves for our time off but it really would be nice if more companies valued mat leave for working mom's. If more companies offered paid mat leave they'd attract higher quality talent and in turn have happier employees.


----------



## Jessie7003

So this is baby! Phoned the doctors today to see if I can get the antisickness tablets so waiting on a call back!


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> New your baby wud be fine hun I'm so glad ure scan whent well but so sorry ure being so sick. I still haven't been stick but been feeling sick all day. It's gone now because I've just had a big dinner. Congrats on ure scan hon woohooo

Thank you! Oh my sickness has been absolutely awful at times. Hardly keeping anything down :(


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Nice, Brantford and Milton ladies. I'm from Mississauga. :)

And I hear you on the mat leave in the States. It's ridiculous. So thankful to be in Ontario. I'd love to take the 18 month leave, but I'm gonna need to do the math and see if I can live off 33% instead of the standard 55%.

Jessie - That's a good looking baby. Hope you feel better soon.

And I'd be down for a FB group.


----------



## LadyStardust4

Has anybody got any experience with cyclizine hydrochloride for nausea/sickness?

In my desperation yesterday, I phoned the GP and asked to be prescribed something to take the edge off. I've only been physically sick once but I have the sick feeling constantly and it was really getting me down.

They prescribed cyclizine and I have taken a couple. It really does work and has given me some much needed relief but I'm now concerned that I can't find any clinical trials/research - only on animals which showed it can cause abnormalities such as cleft palettes.

I've seen plenty of pregnant ladies on forums talk about taking it and claim it never caused any problems but equally I have found one forum where a lady directly attributes it as the cause of her 8 week miscarriage.

Not sure it is worth the risk. What do you ladies think?

Currently I am taking a half does - cutting tablets in half when I am feeling desperate


----------



## Sushai

This thread goes so quick! I can hardly keep up. Will need to go back and catch up a bit.

Turned 10 weeks yesterday! Can’t believe how quick this pregnancy is going!


----------



## MamaBerrocal

Shorty88 said:


> Hello ladies.. just poping on as this thread has gotten so busy im sure I missed loads of new ladies..
> 
> If your due date is not on the front page can you reply back to this message and I will add you I did go back but there was over 300+ messages to get through.
> 
> Afm I'm 9 weeks today woohoo I have a scan on Saturday so looking forward to seeing how much the baby has grown.
> 
> Sickness is still pretty bad but I am down to 10 times or less. Lost more weight so nearly a stone gone.. went to my gp and expressed my concerns and I shit you not his answer was" it's morning sickness like it or lump it" so I have been dealing with as best as I can. On all my pregnancy I suffer with what my friends call pregnancy cough its like a dry tickle cough so that isn't helping with being able to hold anything down when I go into a coughing fit after eatting. Sorry for the rant but I'm just exhausted and so ready for second tri energry.. not to mention my mmc in Aug baby would have been here already or due any day so that has been playing on my mind aswell.
> 
> Hope you ladies are keeping well and I will try keep up with this thread..
> 
> How does everyone feel about setting up a secret Facebook group?

Can you add me under the 15th?

As for the Facebook group, I'm apart of The 19 Pumpkins on there already.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Heartbeat at 131 bpm! Over the moon! This is the furthest I've ever made it in a pregnancy. :cloud9:



I still need to be added to the 28th due date :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Nolimitxox said:


> Heartbeat at 131 bpm! Over the moon! This is the furthest I've ever made it in a pregnancy. :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 1056986
> 
> 
> I still need to be added to the 28th due date :)

Hi baby!!!


----------



## brittany12

Nolimitxox said:


> Heartbeat at 131 bpm! Over the moon! This is the furthest I've ever made it in a pregnancy. :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 1056986
> 
> 
> I still need to be added to the 28th due date :)

Congratulations! How awesome


----------



## Sander

Yay Nolimit!! I peeked on your journal cause I was eagerly waiting :p So happy for you!!!


----------



## Jessie7003

LadyStardust4 said:


> Has anybody got any experience with cyclizine hydrochloride for nausea/sickness?
> 
> In my desperation yesterday, I phoned the GP and asked to be prescribed something to take the edge off. I've only been physically sick once but I have the sick feeling constantly and it was really getting me down.
> 
> They prescribed cyclizine and I have taken a couple. It really does work and has given me some much needed relief but I'm now concerned that I can't find any clinical trials/research - only on animals which showed it can cause abnormalities such as cleft palettes.
> 
> I've seen plenty of pregnant ladies on forums talk about taking it and claim it never caused any problems but equally I have found one forum where a lady directly attributes it as the cause of her 8 week miscarriage.
> 
> Not sure it is worth the risk. What do you ladies think?
> 
> Currently I am taking a half does - cutting tablets in half when I am feeling desperate

I got prescribed this yesterday! The way I see it is a doctor wouldn't prescribe it if it was able to directly harm our babies. They can't carry out trials on pregnant women so the risks are never able to be completely ruled out. I haven't taken any yet as i felt far better yesterday and i won't touch it unless absolutely necessary but if it helps you take it x


----------



## Shorty88

MamaBerrocal said:


> Can you add me under the 15th?
> 
> As for the Facebook group, I'm apart of The 19 Pumpkins on there already.


Oh is there one set up already? How do we join?


----------



## Shorty88

Nolimitxox said:


> Heartbeat at 131 bpm! Over the moon! This is the furthest I've ever made it in a pregnancy. :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 1056986
> 
> 
> I still need to be added to the 28th due date :)


Updated now.. great scan


----------



## MamaBerrocal

Shorty88 said:


> Oh is there one set up already? How do we join?

I don't know if you can search the nineteen pumpkins and it'll still pop up. That's how I did it. If not I may be able to add you in.


----------



## Shorty88

When is everybody announcing their pregnancy? I picked these up going to be telling family after my scan on sat.. although I have a feeling they won't be shocked as I have been M.I.A for the last 9 week's


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> When is everybody announcing their pregnancy? I picked these up going to be telling family after my scan on sat.. although I have a feeling they won't be shocked as I have been M.I.A for the last 9 week's
> 
> View attachment 1057015
> 
> 
> View attachment 1057016

That is lovely!! I have no idea how to announce mine! Still trying to hold off from buying anything even at 8 weeks im still so nervous!


----------



## Demotivated

Sorry for M.I.A guys..
Just read up on leavec n financial bit on the thread .and world is so different..
I live in an Asian country and here we have no insurance or any public facilities. Everything is private and we pay for it from our own pocket. The birth in itself will cost around $1000 plus doctor visits and scans.. there are govt options available too but they are not really good..

Mat leave is fully paid 26 weeks . Which is better than most countries..but I envy my friends in UK who get a whole year off paid leave .!!!


----------



## Nolimitxox

It's so interesting hearing about other countries benefits and costs. 

No clue how to announce. I have this onsie but not sure if we will use it for an announcement. I was able to use this to tell my hhusband the good news. We will not be posting on any social media about our pregnancy so it's more for just us and close family members.


----------



## brittany12

We used these two photos from both scans we had and wrote “we thought we were through, but God decided we needed you!” 


One of the photos won’t upload and it’s already scaled down as much as possible. I really dislike the new way bnb does photos!! Very rarely will my photos actually upload!


----------



## WishMeABaby

Aw, all the baby announcement are super cute! I still havent decided on how to announce mines. "Ta-dahhh?" Lol.

This A.M I was able to find my baby's heart beat for like 30seconds and then I believe it moved. I'm so inlove:dance:. 8w3d


----------



## Sander

Such cute announcement photos you guys. I feel like I’m still ages away from announcing! But when we do I saw this picture and loved it - would also like to incorporate the little ultrasound picture too. Anyways I have a while to think it over haha


----------



## brittany12

WishMeABaby said:


> Aw, all the baby announcement are super cute! I still havent decided on how to announce mines. "Ta-dahhh?" Lol.
> 
> This A.M I was able to find my baby's heart beat for like 30seconds and then I believe it moved. I'm so inlove:dance:. 8w3d

Congratulations! It’s an amazing feeling


----------



## brittany12

Y’all today has been rough!!!!! I have not had morning sickness or nausea hardly at all! Today though... I have been so nauseous that I cannot do anything but lay down and sleep. Thankfully my kids went down for a nap at 1 and my DH came home around 3:00 when they were waking up and had taken over so I can lay here and be miserable! I’ve even taken my nausea medicine! Im so upset because my DD 4th birthday party is tomorrow and I have to much to do tonight!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> Thank you! Oh my sickness has been absolutely awful at times. Hardly keeping anything down :(

Cute scan pic hon and so sorry for for the sickness. I guess I shud be Thankful I'm not actually throwing up. 
I've been feeling sick today but eating little and often seems to help. 
Only a few more weeks and hello 2nd trimester


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nolimitxox said:


> Heartbeat at 131 bpm! Over the moon! This is the furthest I've ever made it in a pregnancy. :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 1056986
> 
> 
> I still need to be added to the 28th due date :)

That's fantastic sweety so happy for you hugs


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> When is everybody announcing their pregnancy? I picked these up going to be telling family after my scan on sat.. although I have a feeling they won't be shocked as I have been M.I.A for the last 9 week's
> 
> View attachment 1057015
> 
> 
> View attachment 1057016

I haven't told many people yet. I'm gonna wait untill after my 12 week dating scan which I'll be having when I'm 12+6 on 9th April. Because I'm 39 there doing a few screening tests at that scan just extra measurements and checking the fluid at the back of baby's neck. I also have to have a blood test so after all that I'll be telling the rest of my family and my best friend. 
Just want to get past all that first. 
I'm like a nervous wreck but my midwife has requested a scan b4 the dating scan so hopefully I'll get one soon. Just want everything to be ok. 
Hope ure feeling a bit better now. 
I won't be buying anything for baby until I'm 24 weeks.


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> Cute scan pic hon and so sorry for for the sickness. I guess I shud be Thankful I'm not actually throwing up.
> I've been feeling sick today but eating little and often seems to help.
> Only a few more weeks and hello 2nd trimester

Thanks so much! I was sick once this morning but that's probably because i woke up and didn't move or eat for an hour so by the time I got up I felt awful. Threw up bile too :( but after breakfast I was fine despite feeling nauseous I haven't been sick since so fingers crossed my sickness is calming down! Yesss we're not too far away now!


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> I haven't told many people yet. I'm gonna wait untill after my 12 week dating scan which I'll be having when I'm 12+6 on 9th April. Because I'm 39 there doing a few screening tests at that scan just extra measurements and checking the fluid at the back of baby's neck. I also have to have a blood test so after all that I'll be telling the rest of my family and my best friend.
> Just want to get past all that first.
> I'm like a nervous wreck but my midwife has requested a scan b4 the dating scan so hopefully I'll get one soon. Just want everything to be ok.
> Hope ure feeling a bit better now.
> I won't be buying anything for baby until I'm 24 weeks.

Hope all goes well at your scans! I wish I could hold off to 24 weeks but i know the second my dating scan is over (Still yet to receive the date) I'll be away shopping all being well!


----------



## Jessie7003

brittany12 said:


> Y’all today has been rough!!!!! I have not had morning sickness or nausea hardly at all! Today though... I have been so nauseous that I cannot do anything but lay down and sleep. Thankfully my kids went down for a nap at 1 and my DH came home around 3:00 when they were waking up and had taken over so I can lay here and be miserable! I’ve even taken my nausea medicine! Im so upset because my DD 4th birthday party is tomorrow and I have to much to do tonight!

Hope you feel better!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
I've had a few phone calls today one from the doctors saying they want to repeat my blodtest again because when the midwife took my blood on Wednesday afternoon she put it in th frige. And with me because I've had a liver transplant my bloods when taken have to be tested on the same day so on Monday I have to have more bloods taken yay.

Also got my appointment for the 12 week dating scan but it isn't until the 9th April when I will be 12+6 so practically 13 weeks which I was a bit miffed about. 

My midwife has requested a scan b4 then so I'm hoping I will get a scan soon because waiting till the 9th of April is so far away and my anxiety can't take that. 
I have Bipoler type 2 and my anxiety has been terrible. 
I'm starting to relax a bit more now. 
My tummy has grown over night it's massive today and it's all vainy and has that line going down and my belly button is sticking out more. 
Still been feeling sick but not been sick yet and still have sore boobs. Just hoping this as are all positive signs. 
I managed to get all the housework done today so gonna have a chill out weekend which will be nice. 
Anyone nervous about telling certain people there pregnant and there reaction? 
I'm scared to tell my bestie I'm scared she won't wanna know me any more because a few years ago I promised her I wudnt have any more kids and here I am .
She going to kill me. Not looking forward to my mum's reaction either. She's a bit of a negative Nelly and not ever really been any support to me. It's like in her eyes every thing I do is wrong. It's always been that way. :cry:


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Y’all today has been rough!!!!! I have not had morning sickness or nausea hardly at all! Today though... I have been so nauseous that I cannot do anything but lay down and sleep. Thankfully my kids went down for a nap at 1 and my DH came home around 3:00 when they were waking up and had taken over so I can lay here and be miserable! I’ve even taken my nausea medicine! Im so upset because my DD 4th birthday party is tomorrow and I have to much to do tonight!

Sorry about the sickness kicking in hon. 
Mine hasn't been to bad but today I've had it on and off I have to eat something when it starts otherwise it gets worse. I find eating little and often helps. 
I can get quite kranky when the feeling sick kicks in u just feel so urghhh and bluhhhhh. 
Not much longer for us now and were be out the first tri and hopefully will be all blooming and feeling great. 
Mind u with me my really bad sickness normoly really starts at weeks 13 then I'm bad the whole way through but because I've been feeling sick in this trimester I'm hoping the next trimester will spare me this time. Watch this space hahaha.


----------



## Teanna

Shorty88 said:


> When is everybody announcing their pregnancy? I picked these up going to be telling family after my scan on sat.. although I have a feeling they won't be shocked as I have been M.I.A for the last 9 week's
> 
> View attachment 1057015
> 
> 
> View attachment 1057016

I've told my mom and sister and 2 of my closest friends right away. I've decided I'll tell my dad (he doesn't take change well, so decided not to tell him until I know things are healthy) and my bosses at work at 10 weeks after my appointment. I'll probably announce to everyone else during Easter dinner if it's not super obvious before then.


----------



## Teanna

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> I've had a few phone calls today one from the doctors saying they want to repeat my blodtest again because when the midwife took my blood on Wednesday afternoon she put it in th frige. And with me because I've had a liver transplant my bloods when taken have to be tested on the same day so on Monday I have to have more bloods taken yay.
> 
> Also got my appointment for the 12 week dating scan but it isn't until the 9th April when I will be 12+6 so practically 13 weeks which I was a bit miffed about.
> 
> My midwife has requested a scan b4 then so I'm hoping I will get a scan soon because waiting till the 9th of April is so far away and my anxiety can't take that.
> I have Bipoler type 2 and my anxiety has been terrible.
> I'm starting to relax a bit more now.
> My tummy has grown over night it's massive today and it's all vainy and has that line going down and my belly button is sticking out more.
> Still been feeling sick but not been sick yet and still have sore boobs. Just hoping this as are all positive signs.
> I managed to get all the housework done today so gonna have a chill out weekend which will be nice.
> Anyone nervous about telling certain people there pregnant and there reaction?
> I'm scared to tell my bestie I'm scared she won't wanna know me any more because a few years ago I promised her I wudnt have any more kids and here I am .
> She going to kill me. Not looking forward to my mum's reaction either. She's a bit of a negative Nelly and not ever really been any support to me. It's like in her eyes every thing I do is wrong. It's always been that way. :cry:

There's a couple people I'm not super excited to tell. My dad doesn't really deal with change well and I expect I'll get the silent treatment for a while once I tell him. He'll come around but it'll take a few months. Also my manager at work has known me since I was a kid as he worked with my mom and is a tad protective. I'm not sure what his reaction will be to me pregnant and single, plus my work is understaffed and busy at the moment so I'm sure that will be an awkward conversation.


----------



## Shorty88

Scan in a couple of hours.. why am I so nervous :sad1:

I should have been due my mmc baby tomorrow the 10th so that is playing on my mind.. also I was the same amount of weeks as I am now when I found out that the baby had stop growing so I'm guessing it's understandable to be nervous.. 

Sleep insomnia has kicked in big time the last couple of nights.. wide awake from like 4 am..

Sickness is slowing down, which i should be thankful for as I have had a rough couple of weeks (sickness started at 5 weeks) but also a tiny part of me is wondering if something is up.. my god I hate the first tri.. its by far the longest and scariest. 

Anyway I might not get back on today as it's my mams bday and we are telling immediate family today only no social media anouncment.. so want to enjoy it being out in the open. I will try come on to update either way x

Wish me luck xx:kiss:


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> Scan in a couple of hours.. why am I so nervous :sad1:
> 
> I should have been due my mmc baby tomorrow the 10th so that is playing on my mind.. also I was the same amount of weeks as I am now when I found out that the baby had stop growing so I'm guessing it's understandable to be nervous..
> 
> Sleep insomnia has kicked in big time the last couple of nights.. wide awake from like 4 am..
> 
> Sickness is slowing down, which i should be thankful for as I have had a rough couple of weeks (sickness started at 5 weeks) but also a tiny part of me is wondering if something is up.. my god I hate the first tri.. its by far the longest and scariest.
> 
> Anyway I might not get back on today as it's my mams bday and we are telling immediate family today only no social media anouncment.. so want to enjoy it being out in the open. I will try come on to update either way x
> 
> Wish me luck xx:kiss:

Good luck xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Scan in a couple of hours.. why am I so nervous :sad1:
> 
> I should have been due my mmc baby tomorrow the 10th so that is playing on my mind.. also I was the same amount of weeks as I am now when I found out that the baby had stop growing so I'm guessing it's understandable to be nervous..
> 
> Sleep insomnia has kicked in big time the last couple of nights.. wide awake from like 4 am..
> 
> Sickness is slowing down, which i should be thankful for as I have had a rough couple of weeks (sickness started at 5 weeks) but also a tiny part of me is wondering if something is up.. my god I hate the first tri.. its by far the longest and scariest.
> 
> Anyway I might not get back on today as it's my mams bday and we are telling immediate family today only no social media anouncment.. so want to enjoy it being out in the open. I will try come on to update either way x
> 
> Wish me luck xx:kiss:

Good luck shorty ure be fine sweety I just know it. 
The first trimester is horrid. I'm also worried about my next scan but praying everything will be ok. 
Glad the sickness has eased. U have had it so rough bless ya. 
Sending you lots of hugs and wishing all the very good luck.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teanna said:


> There's a couple people I'm not super excited to tell. My dad doesn't really deal with change well and I expect I'll get the silent treatment for a while once I tell him. He'll come around but it'll take a few months. Also my manager at work has known me since I was a kid as he worked with my mom and is a tad protective. I'm not sure what his reaction will be to me pregnant and single, plus my work is understaffed and busy at the moment so I'm sure that will be an awkward conversation.

I'm like so so nervous to tell my best girl friend. We've been best friends for 18 years and she has been so supportive with my other pregnancies but I don't think she will be the same with this one. I think she will be disappointed in me. I'm scared she will not want to bother with me any more when she finds out. I'm hoping I'm wrong. 
I'm not telling her untill I've had another scan I just wanna be sure everything is ok b4 I tell her.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Cudnt sleep last night I kept tossing and turning and it took ages to get off to sleep. Only had about 3 hours max and was awake at 5am.
My right boob this morning was having sharp shooting pains like real outchy. Thankfully it didn't last to long but they are so tender today. Also the sickness has been with me all day. I've been doing what I normoly do and eating little and often but within a hour the sickness is back. Been feeling very sick all day even dry heaved a few times (so lady like haha)
Going out to dinner tonight to the pub with my husband's mum and step dad thankfully they know I'm pregnant so I don't have to worry about trying to hold my belly in.
This is such a random question ladies but is any of you sneezing alot but u don't have a cold. I keep sneezing it's weird because no cold at all.
Anyway lovely ladies
Have a lovely Saturday:flower:<3


Suggerhoney said:


> I'm like so so nervous to tell my best girl friend. We've been best friends for 18 years and she has been so supportive with my other pregnancies but I don't think she will be the same with this one. I think she will be disappointed in me. I'm scared she will not want to bother with me any more when she finds out. I'm hoping I'm wrong.
> I'm not telling her untill I've had another scan I just wanna be sure everything is ok b4 I tell her.


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> Cudnt sleep last night I kept tossing and turning and it took ages to get off to sleep. Only had about 3 hours max and was awake at 5am.
> My right boob this morning was having sharp shooting pains like real outchy. Thankfully it didn't last to long but they are so tender today. Also the sickness has been with me all day. I've been doing what I normoly do and eating little and often but within a hour the sickness is back. Been feeling very sick all day even dry heaved a few times (so lady like haha)
> Going out to dinner tonight to the pub with my husband's mum and step dad thankfully they know I'm pregnant so I don't have to worry about trying to hold my belly in.
> This is such a random question ladies but is any of you sneezing alot but u don't have a cold. I keep sneezing it's weird because no cold at all.
> Anyway lovely ladies
> Have a lovely Saturday:flower:<3

hi yes im also sneezing alot aswell, im due the same day as u :) x


----------



## Shorty88

Quick update.. measuring a day ahead (not changing my date) I got to hear the heartbeat and see it wave its arms and kick.. done a full turn aswell so very active.. hb was 172.. I'm thinking girl


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> hi yes im also sneezing alot aswell, im due the same day as u :) x

 Hahaha I wonder what that is all about it has to be pregnancy related. But what a weird one lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Quick update.. measuring a day ahead (not changing my date) I got to hear the heartbeat and see it wave its arms and kick.. done a full turn aswell so very active.. hb was 172.. I'm thinking girl
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1057105

New everything wud be ok how lovely hon and so so cute. 
I'm thinking girl to. 
Hope we all get good news at out next scans it's such a worrying time[-o&lt;


----------



## Teanna

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm like so so nervous to tell my best girl friend. We've been best friends for 18 years and she has been so supportive with my other pregnancies but I don't think she will be the same with this one. I think she will be disappointed in me. I'm scared she will not want to bother with me any more when she finds out. I'm hoping I'm wrong.
> I'm not telling her untill I've had another scan I just wanna be sure everything is ok b4 I tell her.

I hope everything works out for you. If she was supportive before, she may be again. If she's truly your friend she'll come around.


----------



## Sander

Yay for a great scan! Did your other kids have fast heartbeats? My son was always in the 160s-170s!


----------



## Shorty88

Sander said:


> Yay for a great scan! Did your other kids have fast heartbeats? My son was always in the 160s-170s!

Im not sure as i never got private scans on my other two and my hospital never tell you the heartbeat as they said people look too much into it. They only say if they are concerned. I heard high heartbeats is girls so it will be interesting to see if it's true. I have been told boy based on the ramzi theory of the scan (haven't got a clue how that works) i won't be finding out so have a bit of a wait lol


----------



## WishMeABaby

Shorty88 said:


> Quick update.. measuring a day ahead (not changing my date) I got to hear the heartbeat and see it wave its arms and kick.. done a full turn aswell so very active.. hb was 172.. I'm thinking girl
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1057105

Congrats and TOO CUTE!


----------



## Sander

Shorty88 said:


> Im not sure as i never got private scans on my other two and my hospital never tell you the heartbeat as they said people look too much into it. They only say if they are concerned. I heard high heartbeats is girls so it will be interesting to see if it's true. I have been told boy based on the ramzi theory of the scan (haven't got a clue how that works) i won't be finding out so have a bit of a wait lol

I always heard the same thing! It was opposite for us but who knows :p I think I remember you saying you’d like a boy right? I mean either is obviously great but, we can hope right? Haha 

(Although I’m hoping for a girl this time!)


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Hi guys! I'm Stephanie, due with #2 Oct 24th my daughter will be 9 in July, so I guess my husband and I are being a little wild with adding another this many years later lol but I was on a weightloss journey and lost 80 lbs last year, babies wasn't on our agenda, but I guess it was meant to be and we couldn't be happier!! I lived on bnb when I was pregnant with Haley so it's nice to come back to something familiar!


----------



## Nolimitxox

PrayinForBaby said:


> Hi guys! I'm Stephanie, due with #2 Oct 24th my daughter will be 9 in July, so I guess my husband and I are being a little wild with adding another this many years later lol but I was on a weightloss journey and lost 80 lbs last year, babies wasn't on our agenda, but I guess it was meant to be and we couldn't be happier!! I lived on bnb when I was pregnant with Haley so it's nice to come back to something familiar!

Congratulations and welcome friend! Losing that kind of weight must have been so hard but rewarding, great job! You rock!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Nolimitxox said:


> Congratulations and welcome friend! Losing that kind of weight must have been so hard but rewarding, great job! You rock!

It was the most difficult thing I've ever done in my life! Went from a size 20 pant to a size 6, got rid of everything! Now I could've used my bigger clothes instead of having to buy new maternity


----------



## Nolimitxox

PrayinForBaby said:


> It was the most difficult thing I've ever done in my life! Went from a size 20 pant to a size 6, got rid of everything! Now I could've used my bigger clothes instead of having to buy new maternity

Awe yes I can see why that would stink!!! It costs so much $$ to buy new clothing! Size 20 to a 6?! You are Super Woman! Wow!!! That's an amazing accomplishment!


----------



## Sander

Welcome Stephanie! 

Congrats on the weight loss that’s amazing!! And jumping back into the baby game after almost a decade :haha: It must be neat though like a brand new adventure! How is your DD feeling about having a sibling? Or have you told her yet?


----------



## Demotivated

How's the hormones treating you guys?
I m miserable... My sex drive has shot through the roof and my husband is amused..
I keep having wet dreams (no judgement pls) and it's v unlike me.. !!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Sander said:


> Welcome Stephanie!
> 
> Congrats on the weight loss that’s amazing!! And jumping back into the baby game after almost a decade :haha: It must be neat though like a brand new adventure! How is your DD feeling about having a sibling? Or have you told her yet?

It's definitely surreal! Lol but most welcome! And she is THRILLED!! We told her almost immediately, but we also thought we might've been a little further along as with my weightloss I had changes in my cycles....but it's okay, we are all over the moon!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Nolimitxox said:


> Awe yes I can see why that would stink!!! It costs so much $$ to buy new clothing! Size 20 to a 6?! You are Super Woman! Wow!!! That's an amazing accomplishment!

Thankyou! I was in the middle of training for my first half marathon when I found out!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sugger - I'm kinda nervous about telling SO's mom cuz she knows he didn't want kids and now we're gonna have a 2nd. I'm worried she'll think I'm trying to ruin his life and force stuff on him he doesn't want. I'm also a little worried about my mom. She repeatedly told me don't get pg again, though that was when DS was a lot younger. She's just gonna have a million questions and concerns over whether SO is gonna step up to the challenge again.

I can understand being pissed about such a late dating scan. 12 weeks is around the time we'd be doing down syndrome testing, not waiting for confirmation of our EDDs. Hopefully you can get that other scan soon.

And FX telling your mom and friend goes well.

Brit12 - How'd your daughter's BDay party go?

Shorty - I'm thinking of doing an easter announcement. I'll arrange a large pink, a large blue, and a medium-sized blue plastic egg in a basket with that plastic straw and then have a small yellow egg in the centre, take a pic, and post it with the caption "We're adding another egg to our basket". That could change though. I'll ask SO what he thinks, but he probably doesn't care. lol

Glad to hear your scan went well. That's a really good pic. :)

Prayin - Welcome back. Congrats on the new pregnancy and weight loss.

Demotivated - I seem to have a little bit of a shorter temper and some mild boob soreness, but not too much difference hormonally.

Here's hoping everyone that's dealing with MS starts feeling better very soon.

AFM, not too much to report. Just very nervously awaiting my dating scan in 8 days and it's still too early for me to find anything on my doppler. I'm also posting this at 4:30am cuz I woke up to use the bathroom and I was super hungry. Bowl of Froot Loops FTW. lol


----------



## xjessibabyx

I have my private scan in just over an hour. I am 7 weeks 4 days. Very nervous! Also the sickness is pretty much constant which is no fun... We fly to disneyland paris on Wednesday and it's making me nervous as I'm so sick all the time and fatigued. Roll on second trimester!


----------



## Jessie7003

My sickness went away for a day and came back with a vengeance last night. Had to get up at 2.30 in the night and get some cereal (I'm in the UK so it's 11.45am here). Hopefully it goes away soon im starting to think mine settles when my hcg does and then the second it doubles again I'm sick [-(


----------



## Nolimitxox

Ooo maybe ask your ob for some meds for your Disney trip!!! It sounds amazing but I'm sure would be way more fun without the nausea!


----------



## Teanna

Thought I was going to miss morning sickness but got up today and felt pretty nauseous for the first time. Now lying in bed eating fruit loops which seems to have helped. Anyone else having major food aversions. Trying to get groceries yesterday was annoying, didn't want anything I'd normally want and ended up buying a lot of pasta which I haven't eaten in at least 4 years. It's getting impossible to find food that sounds edible these days.


----------



## xjessibabyx

One healthy baby with a heartbeat! Measuring exactly what I thought 7weeks 4 days. So happy, made me cry when I saw the little heart flickering ♥ x


----------



## Nolimitxox

Best. Moment. Ever!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Teanna said:


> Thought I was going to miss morning sickness but got up today and felt pretty nauseous for the first time. Now lying in bed eating fruit loops which seems to have helped. Anyone else having major food aversions. Trying to get groceries yesterday was annoying, didn't want anything I'd normally want and ended up buying a lot of pasta which I haven't eaten in at least 4 years. It's getting impossible to find food that sounds edible these days.

I tried to eat this morning when I woke up but nothing helped me it all just came right back up. Im laying on the couch with Hubbs waiting for it to pass, it usually turns into hunger and then I'll try something lighter light toast to get started for the day. Terrible dreams of spotting and riding a bike to hospital (I don't even own a bike lol). Ughhhhh. I'm so thankful but also tired of morning sickness already. Aversions to sweets really. Not interested in chocolate or anything like muffins or pastries. Seem to be enjoying more meats which is very odd for me.


----------



## Teanna

xjessibabyx said:


> One healthy baby with a heartbeat! Measuring exactly what I thought 7weeks 4 days. So happy, made me cry when I saw the little heart flickering ♥ x
> 
> View attachment 1057158

aw :) Thats a great picture!


----------



## Shorty88

xjessibabyx said:


> One healthy baby with a heartbeat! Measuring exactly what I thought 7weeks 4 days. So happy, made me cry when I saw the little heart flickering ♥ x
> 
> View attachment 1057158


Nothing like seeing the heartbeat instant lobe.. great scan x


----------



## PrettyInInk42

xjessi - Glad to hear your scan went well. I know what a relief it is to see that heartbeat. :)

Teanna - No food aversions at the moment. FX it stays that way.

Just a thought, there's a really simple "milkshake" I'll make for myself when I have an upset stomach. I found it as a hangover cure, but it's totally drinkable even when you're feeling fine. 1 cup of milk, 1 banana, a little bit of honey. Blend and drink. The banana is for the vitamins, milk for the calcium and to calm your stomach, and honey for the sugar/electrolytes. I also like to add some cinnamon, just cuz and, if you peel and freeze the banana beforehand, it'll have more of a milkshake consistency. I can't promise it'll work, but it's just a suggestion.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Ladies, I failed my 1hr after meal glucose, as of now I'm setting hospital's lab doing my 3hr. I'm down to my last last hour and my morning sickness is kicking my tail. I am trying my BEST to hold everything in or I'm gonna have to do this 3hr test all over again. Omg! Help me!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teanna said:


> I hope everything works out for you. If she was supportive before, she may be again. If she's truly your friend she'll come around.

Thank you sweety I hope so to


----------



## Suggerhoney

PrayinForBaby said:


> Hi guys! I'm Stephanie, due with #2 Oct 24th my daughter will be 9 in July, so I guess my husband and I are being a little wild with adding another this many years later lol but I was on a weightloss journey and lost 80 lbs last year, babies wasn't on our agenda, but I guess it was meant to be and we couldn't be happier!! I lived on bnb when I was pregnant with Haley so it's nice to come back to something familiar!

Hello Steph welcome to the group


----------



## Suggerhoney

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Sugger - I'm kinda nervous about telling SO's mom cuz she knows he didn't want kids and now we're gonna have a 2nd. I'm worried she'll think I'm trying to ruin his life and force stuff on him he doesn't want. I'm also a little worried about my mom. She repeatedly told me don't get pg again, though that was when DS was a lot younger. She's just gonna have a million questions and concerns over whether SO is gonna step up to the challenge again.
> 
> I can understand being pissed about such a late dating scan. 12 weeks is around the time we'd be doing down syndrome testing, not waiting for confirmation of our EDDs. Hopefully you can get that other scan soon.
> 
> And FX telling your mom and friend goes well.
> 
> Brit12 - How'd your daughter's BDay party go?
> 
> Shorty - I'm thinking of doing an easter announcement. I'll arrange a large pink, a large blue, and a medium size plastic egg in a basket with that plastic straw and then have a small yellow egg in the centre, take a pic, and post it with the caption "We're adding another egg to our basket". That could change though. I'll ask SO what he thinks, but he probably doesn't care. lol
> 
> Glad to hear your scan went well. That's a really good pic. :)
> 
> Prayin - Welcome back. Congrats on the new pregnancy and weight loss.
> 
> Demotivated - I seem to have a little bit of a shorter temper and some mild boob soreness, but not too much difference hormonally.
> 
> Here's hoping everyone that's dealing with MS starts feeling better very soon.
> 
> AFM, not too much to report. Just very nervously awaiting my dating scan in 8 days and it's still too early for me to find anything on my doppler. I'm also posting this at 4:30am cuz I woke up to use the bathroom and I was super hungry. Bowl of Froot Loops FTW. lol

Gosh I'm gonna dread telling them when it's time but will just have to bite the bullet and say it eeeeek.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
Brought some maternity jeggings today and they are so comfy. Feel a bit silly wearing maternity stuff already but my belly just keeps expanding. It's popped out a bit more even from just a few days ago. I also brought some maternity bras today because my boobs have grown as well. Much more comfy in maternity bras but boobs still tender. 

Me at 8 weeks and me today at 8+4 it's defiantly a little bigger8-[
What u ladies thinking? 
Hope u have all had a lovely weekend. 

Brittney 
Hope ure daughter had a lovely birthday party <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Loving the scan pics. 
I think if the hospital don't go ahead with another scan b4 the 12+6 one then I'm gonna have to go and have another privet one. Prob go around 10 weeks which is just over a week away not to long. Hopefully I will hear from th hospital this week tho offering me a scan appointment it wud save us alot of money.


----------



## Demotivated

Hi ladies.. good to see scan pics and strong heart beats..
So I have ordered a Doppler off Amazon today..
By when can u start hearing the HB. I'll b 10weeks on Friday and my order comes on Wednesday, so should I expect to hear something?? Tia


----------



## Jessie7003

Demotivated said:


> Hi ladies.. good to see scan pics and strong heart beats..
> So I have ordered a Doppler off Amazon today..
> By when can u start hearing the HB. I'll b 10weeks on Friday and my order comes on Wednesday, so should I expect to hear something?? Tia

Almost sure you can hear it from around 8 weeks. It's harder to find though so don't be disappointed if you can't find it. Midwives here won't even attempt to find it to hear it until 14 weeks at appointments.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Demotivated said:


> Hi ladies.. good to see scan pics and strong heart beats..
> So I have ordered a Doppler off Amazon today..
> By when can u start hearing the HB. I'll b 10weeks on Friday and my order comes on Wednesday, so should I expect to hear something?? Tia

I got my doppler when I was already 11w4d along and found it pretty easily. I guess it'll depend on the baby's position, but 10 weeks should be far enough along.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Demotivated said:


> Hi ladies.. good to see scan pics and strong heart beats..
> So I have ordered a Doppler off Amazon today..
> By when can u start hearing the HB. I'll b 10weeks on Friday and my order comes on Wednesday, so should I expect to hear something?? Tia

Found mines a few days ago at 8w3d?? Now its super easy to find. You should be able to find at 10w


----------



## Sander

I found my son around 9.5 weeks. Tried yesterday for fun but nothing yet :p You should find something but it will still take time!


----------



## brittany12

I’ve found heartbeat several times since 8w, but freaking myself out now because I couldn’t find it last night or this morning and idk if it’s my Doppler that’s messed up or what... it’s getting to me pretty good though because I was so sick over the weekend and have lost several pounds since.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm sure baby is just being naughty and hiding, they are still so very small at this stage, I know how worrying it is. Sending you hugs @brittany12 x


----------



## Jessie7003

Scan date 29th March 2.30pm. Knew I would get brought in at 11 weeks because by my LMP I'll be 12 weeks 1 day by then. My cycle is 32-35 days rather than 28 and I only had unprotected sex one day and was convinced I felt myself ovulate. Just in time for mothers day in the UK which is the 31st so might announce it then all being well!


----------



## brittany12

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm sure baby is just being naughty and hiding, they are still so very small at this stage, I know how worrying it is. Sending you hugs @brittany12 x

Thank you. It’s just a bad feeling I’m having. I called my doctor and they’re going to bring me in tomorrow for an ultrasound and visit with my doctor. So we’ll know soon enough. Praying everything is ok


----------



## brittany12

I found heartbeat!!! Lower than normal and the sound wasn’t as strong I guess because the placenta drowns it out maybe? Or baby had moved to farther back in there? Idk but I found it and it was 166bpm so I feel much better now! But... still considering leaving my appointment so I can see baby again!


----------



## Demotivated

brittany12 said:


> Thank you. It’s just a bad feeling I’m having. I called my doctor and they’re going to bring me in tomorrow for an ultrasound and visit with my doctor. So we’ll know soon enough. Praying everything is ok

Everything will be ok hon.. still way too early to detect HB consistently


----------



## xxmyheartxx

brittany12 said:


> I found heartbeat!!! Lower than normal and the sound wasn’t as strong I guess because the placenta drowns it out maybe? Or baby had moved to farther back in there? Idk but I found it and it was 166bpm so I feel much better now! But... still considering leaving my appointment so I can see baby again!

Fab news, I would be tempted the keep the appointment as well, any chance to see baby x


----------



## brittany12

This pregnancy has just been so different from my others I think! Very unpredictable I think is a better word maybe!
Like food wise with dd is was all about sweets and with son it was all about salty and this one it’s up in the air and just whatever I can manage to make sound good other than dang soda! 
Sickness: dd had the most nausea but I was aldo on progesterone supplements, ds a little nausea randomly throughout the day, this one basically none minus a couple of days here and there unless I was sick with the stomach bug!
Heartbeat: dd found at 7w and some days and found super easy after that and was 150s, ds found at 8 weeks and again super easy to find after that and always 130s, this one took forever to find at 8 weeks and it’s been difficult to find but it’s been in the 165-175 range
Weight: dd no weight gain til second tri but I gained everywhere especially boobs very early, ds no weight gain in first tri lost weight in second trimester and all belly and boobs third tri, this one I had put on 6 pounds at my appointment on 2/28 but I have now lost all 6 of those as second tri is creeping up!
Nerves: dd I really wasn’t all that worried even though It had taken 3 years to get pregnant and I had a chemical prior, ds again I wasn’t quite as worried after the first few weeks even though I was coming off of a mmc, this time I’m constantly thinking things are wrong! 


Someone please tell me they’re right there with me and I’m not the only crazy one! If this is your third or more pregnancy have any of them been similar?


----------



## Shorty88

Jessie7003 said:


> Scan date 29th March 2.30pm. Knew I would get brought in at 11 weeks because by my LMP I'll be 12 weeks 1 day by then. My cycle is 32-35 days rather than 28 and I only had unprotected sex one day and was convinced I felt myself ovulate. Just in time for mothers day in the UK which is the 31st so might announce it then all being well!


My official dating scan is the same day but at 8:30 am x


----------



## Shorty88

brittany12 said:


> This pregnancy has just been so different from my others I think! Very unpredictable I think is a better word maybe!
> Like food wise with dd is was all about sweets and with son it was all about salty and this one it’s up in the air and just whatever I can manage to make sound good other than dang soda!
> Sickness: dd had the most nausea but I was aldo on progesterone supplements, ds a little nausea randomly throughout the day, this one basically none minus a couple of days here and there unless I was sick with the stomach bug!
> Heartbeat: dd found at 7w and some days and found super easy after that and was 150s, ds found at 8 weeks and again super easy to find after that and always 130s, this one took forever to find at 8 weeks and it’s been difficult to find but it’s been in the 165-175 range
> Weight: dd no weight gain til second tri but I gained everywhere especially boobs very early, ds no weight gain in first tri lost weight in second trimester and all belly and boobs third tri, this one I had put on 6 pounds at my appointment on 2/28 but I have now lost all 6 of those as second tri is creeping up!
> Nerves: dd I really wasn’t all that worried even though It had taken 3 years to get pregnant and I had a chemical prior, ds again I wasn’t quite as worried after the first few weeks even though I was coming off of a mmc, this time I’m constantly thinking things are wrong!
> 
> 
> Someone please tell me they’re right there with me and I’m not the only crazy one! If this is your third or more pregnancy have any of them been similar?


I'm pregnant with my 3rd and this is by far my worst first tri.. my other 2 (both girls) where polar opposite to each other pregnancy my eldest I went off most of my fav foods all fizzy drinks on my second was smooth sailing was very rarely sick and could eat anything.. I know they say age affects pregnancy aswell but I'm only 30 so wouldn't of thought I would have been this bad. This baby is already grounded till its 18 with how bad this first tri has been :rofl:


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> My official dating scan is the same day but at 8:30 am x

Oh exciting! Can't wait to see our babies!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I lost this group the other week.

Hello everyone I'm bumblebee pregnant with #3 due on 6th October.

We had an early scan at 7 weeks due to bleeding which has since stopped and baby was happy with a good heart beat. Now we're 10 weeks and have our 12 week scan booked on 26th of this month eek.

Xxxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> Hi ladies.. good to see scan pics and strong heart beats..
> So I have ordered a Doppler off Amazon today..
> By when can u start hearing the HB. I'll b 10weeks on Friday and my order comes on Wednesday, so should I expect to hear something?? Tia

Hi hon I think u can pick them up around 8 weeks although it's not very acurate and can be harder to find. 
My midwife won't even attempt to listen to baby's heartbeat untill ure 14 weeks I and so was looking at Dopplers and on the information bit alot of them say not recommend b4 14 weeks. So I've held of from buying one for now because if I can't find the HB it will just make me worry. 
U can always give it a go when ure dopler arrives it won't hurt anyone will it hon so if u feel comfortable with trying it out b4 the 14 week stage then id say go for it. 
Please don't panic if u can't find it tho I didn't find my DD untill I was 16 weeks and my MW didn't find it untill I was 17 weeks turned out my placenta was at the front cushioning the sound.


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> I found heartbeat!!! Lower than normal and the sound wasn’t as strong I guess because the placenta drowns it out maybe? Or baby had moved to farther back in there? Idk but I found it and it was 166bpm so I feel much better now! But... still considering leaving my appointment so I can see baby again!

Brittney 
I really truly believe in my heart that ure little baba is just fine. 
I didnt find my DD HB untill I was 16 weeks and MW didn't find it untill I was 17 weeks. Turned out my placenta was at the front so that's why. 
I know it's so hard not to worry I'm a right old worry wart but I really believe u will be fine.
Sending big squishy hugs


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies had my bloods 're done today and the nurse said ure having these a bit late arnt you? and me looking totaly confused was like eh???
So she said ure quite far gone and I said no I'm only 8 weeks and 5 days as far as I'm aware!
Her jaw hit the floor and she was like no way are you only that I wud put you at the very least 5 months. Hmnmmmm not amused lol.
Anyway I said to her I may be a week extra or a few days extra but no more. 
She then said twins and laughed. 

They don't know about the privet scan I had so I didn't say anything hoping this will extra prompt a scan b4 the almost 13 week dating one on 9th April. 
Not heard anything from the hospital yet but hope i do one day this week. 

If by this time next week I still haven't heard anything then I think i will have to go and have another privet scan at 10 weeks just for the peace of mind because I had that misscarage at 10+ weeks so I'm getting a bit edgy. I did have a bleed at 6 weeks with that MC tho and so far I've had no bleeding at all so hoping that means all is good. I am worried about MMC tho but praying that my baby is healthy with a strong HB . Still got another 4 weeks till my dating scan so long.


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies had my bloods 're done today and the nurse said ure having these a bit late arnt you? and me looking totaly confused was like eh???
> So she said ure quite far gone and I said no I'm only 8 weeks and 5 days as far as I'm aware!
> Her jaw hit the floor and she was like no way are you only that I wud put you at the very least 5 months. Hmnmmmm not amused lol.
> Anyway I said to her I may be a week extra or a few days extra but no more.
> She then said twins and laughed.
> 
> They don't know about the privet scan I had so I didn't say anything hoping this will extra prompt a scan b4 the almost 13 week dating one on 9th April.
> Not heard anything from the hospital yet but hope i do one day this week.
> 
> If by this time next week I still haven't heard anything then I think i will have to go and have another privet scan at 10 weeks just for the peace of mind because I had that misscarage at 10+ weeks so I'm getting a bit edgy. I did have a bleed at 6 weeks with that MC tho and so far I've had no bleeding at all so hoping that means all is good. I am worried about MMC tho but praying that my baby is healthy with a strong HB . Still got another 4 weeks till my dating scan so long.

The one thing good about your scan being nearly 13 weeks is you'll see a lot more! So try to see it as a positive though I understand the worry! I worry about lots too!


----------



## brittany12

Shorty88 said:


> I'm pregnant with my 3rd and this is by far my worst first tri.. my other 2 (both girls) where polar opposite to each other pregnancy my eldest I went off most of my fav foods all fizzy drinks on my second was smooth sailing was very rarely sick and could eat anything.. I know they say age affects pregnancy aswell but I'm only 30 so wouldn't of thought I would have been this bad. This baby is already grounded till its 18 with how bad this first tri has been :rofl:

So glad I’m not alone! I’m 29 so right there with you but the amount of anxiety I’ve had since finding out has been crazy!


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Brittney
> I really truly believe in my heart that ure little baba is just fine.
> I didnt find my DD HB untill I was 16 weeks and MW didn't find it untill I was 17 weeks. Turned out my placenta was at the front so that's why.
> I know it's so hard not to worry I'm a right old worry wart but I really believe u will be fine.
> Sending big squishy hugs

I think maybe my placenta is that way.. can a placenta move? Is that a dumb question? But I can pick up other sounds so we’ll but baby’s heartbeat now sounds so distant but it’s still beating strong at 166bpm!


----------



## Sander

brittany12 said:


> I think maybe my placenta is that way.. can a placenta move? Is that a dumb question? But I can pick up other sounds so we’ll but baby’s heartbeat now sounds so distant but it’s still beating strong at 166bpm!

I know the placenta can move but I dunno how quickly/dramatically? Baby can definitely move though so could be why it sounds more distant!

I actually found my little bean on the Doppler today. Shocked, because I honestly didn’t think it was possible to pick it up so early. It took some time (I restricted myself to 10 minutes only, lol) but I made sure my bladder was full and put the Doppler where I remembered the ultrasound tech scanned. It was veeery difficult to find and pretty quiet, but I heard the little train chugging away. Now I’m planning on leaving her/him alone for a while :haha:


----------



## Nolimitxox

We had a little scare today. My morning sickness is really an all day sickness and it's been preventing me from getting any water or food. Hadn't eaten since dinner last night which I ended up throwing up so really lunch yesterday. My ob wanted me to go to the immediate care and get some IV fluids and zofran but then I started spotting so we went to the ER instead. All is well with me and baby. We got to see our little heartbeat fluttering away again. We should be going home shortly. We were allowed to eat. First time in over 24 hours since give had food in my stomach and I am so greatful. They found the source of my spotting which is a blood blister in my uterus. Thankfully it's nothing to worry about though the doctor told me I will spot this pregnancy for sure, and it will not affect the baby whatsoever. Totally thankful for my wonderful nurses and doctors tonight that made sure I was feeling better, got something to eat, and helped control my dehydration.


----------



## playgirl666

Jessie7003 said:


> Scan date 29th March 2.30pm. Knew I would get brought in at 11 weeks because by my LMP I'll be 12 weeks 1 day by then. My cycle is 32-35 days rather than 28 and I only had unprotected sex one day and was convinced I felt myself ovulate. Just in time for mothers day in the UK which is the 31st so might announce it then all being well!

my scan is also that day :) at 9.20, also my 1st scan this pregnancy so im nervous x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My scan is next Wednesday and I will be 11+3, tempted to have another private scan before then just to make sure, hubbys happy for me to have one weekly bless him as he knows how much I worry x


----------



## Jessie7003

playgirl666 said:


> my scan is also that day :) at 9.20, also my 1st scan this pregnancy so im nervous x

Awww 3 of us with our dating scan the same day! Wish mine was a morning scan though! Good luck though I'm sure all will be fine! Xx


----------



## Jessie7003

xxmyheartxx said:


> My scan is next Wednesday and I will be 11+3, tempted to have another private scan before then just to make sure, hubbys happy for me to have one weekly bless him as he knows how much I worry x

That's so soon! Hope all goes well! It's hard not to worry! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> I think maybe my placenta is that way.. can a placenta move? Is that a dumb question? But I can pick up other sounds so we’ll but baby’s heartbeat now sounds so distant but it’s still beating strong at 166bpm!

Hiya sweety I think considering the HB is at such a perfect timing all is fine. That is a good healthy HB hon and it's very posible that ure placenta is at the front or baby has moved because from 8 weeks they start moving around. Ure little one is probably bouncing around in there all happy. 
I hate all the worry of the first trimester. 
I'm trying to twist my husband's arm at the moment into going to the privet scan place but he's not to happy about it because it's costly but I just need the reasurance and waiting till the 9th April is still so long away:sad1:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> The one thing good about your scan being nearly 13 weeks is you'll see a lot more! So try to see it as a positive though I understand the worry! I worry about lots too!

The 9th of April is so far away tho hon and I'm so worried about missed misscariges. I'm a very anxious person and I worry about my age.
I just want to know everything is ok and baby is growing well and still has a strong HB.


----------



## brittany12

I also have my 12 week NT scan on March 29th! 

Went to my scan this morning they ordered because of the freak out moment I had. Baby looks good! The tech was so sweet about it too! Bless her heart! Measuring 8w4d! Heartbeat is 163bpm. Unfortunately I have to go back this afternoon to see the doctor cause he was in surgery this morning.


----------



## Jessie7003

brittany12 said:


> I also have my 12 week NT scan on March 29th!
> 
> Went to my scan this morning they ordered because of the freak out moment I had. Baby looks good! The tech was so sweet about it too! Bless her heart! Measuring 8w4d! Heartbeat is 163bpm. Unfortunately I have to go back this afternoon to see the doctor cause he was in surgery this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1057261

So many scans on the 29th! Exciting! Awww baby looks brill!


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> I also have my 12 week NT scan on March 29th!
> 
> Went to my scan this morning they ordered because of the freak out moment I had. Baby looks good! The tech was so sweet
> about it too! Bless her heart! Measuring 8w4d! Heartbeat is 163bpm. Unfortunately I have to go back this afternoon to see the doctor cause he was in surgery this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1057261

Awwww so cute so why is baby measuring 8 weeks 4 days hon did u get ure dates wrong or did I read that completly wrong. 
We just went to the privet scan place and there shut. Bit annoying because on line it says there open but the place was all in darkness and the door was locked. So we're gonna go tommorow and see them and see if we can get a scan tommorow sometime or Thursday. I just need the reasurance.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just got through to baby bond privet scan and have booked a scan for tommorow at 11:50am really nervous really hope and pray baby still has a strong beating heart and has grown. I will be 9 weeks tommorow.
I'm so nervous


----------



## Sander

Exciting for another scan sugger :) I know you said it would make you nervous but maybe a Doppler could be a good investment for you. Cheaper than reassurance scans and can help you know your LO is ok! But I understand if you think it would be too stressful. I always liked them but I didn’t have issues finding the heartbeat.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Exciting for another scan sugger :) I know you said it would make you nervous but maybe a Doppler could be a good investment for you. Cheaper than reassurance scans and can help you know your LO is ok! But I understand if you think it would be too stressful. I always liked them but I didn’t have issues finding the heartbeat.

Thank you hon. 
Ive been looking at Dopplers but I'm so afraid to buy one incase I can't find the HB and then I'll just stress myself out even more. My midwife won't even try and listen till ure 14 weeks. 
Do u have any recommendations on Dopplers. There seems to be a few different ones on the market? 
I think I will invest in one in a few weeks for sure


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you hon.
> Ive been looking at Dopplers but I'm so afraid to buy one incase I can't find the HB and then I'll just stress myself out even more. My midwife won't even try and listen till ure 14 weeks.
> Do u have any recommendations on Dopplers. There seems to be a few different ones on the market?
> I think I will invest in one in a few weeks for sure

I use the AngelSounds pocket Doppler - it’s hard to record baby’s heartbeat but if you just use it to find baby it’s great! I got mine used for $20 but I think new they’re only $35ish dollars. I’ll see if I can find a link for you. 

Angelsounds Fetal Doppler

I don’t know anything about that site but there’s a picture of the Doppler on there so you know which one it is. AngelSounds has a few types of Doppler’s but this one worked for me


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Awwww so cute so why is baby measuring 8 weeks 4 days hon did u get ure dates wrong or did I read that completly wrong.
> We just went to the privet scan place and there shut. Bit annoying because on line it says there open but the place was all in darkness and the door was locked. So we're gonna go tommorow and see them and see if we can get a scan tommorow sometime or Thursday. I just need the reasurance.

I meant 10w4d!


----------



## Jessie7003

A boy I work with threw me something today and I didn't realise until nearly too late and it hit me a little in the belly but I've read at this early stage baby is well protected and still down in the pelvis but still can't help worry now #-oalways something! I know I'm probs just being silly!


----------



## Teanna

Nolimitxox said:


> We had a little scare today. My morning sickness is really an all day sickness and it's been preventing me from getting any water or food. Hadn't eaten since dinner last night which I ended up throwing up so really lunch yesterday. My ob wanted me to go to the immediate care and get some IV fluids and zofran but then I started spotting so we went to the ER instead. All is well with me and baby. We got to see our little heartbeat fluttering away again. We should be going home shortly. We were allowed to eat. First time in over 24 hours since give had food in my stomach and I am so greatful. They found the source of my spotting which is a blood blister in my uterus. Thankfully it's nothing to worry about though the doctor told me I will spot this pregnancy for sure, and it will not affect the baby whatsoever. Totally thankful for my wonderful nurses and doctors tonight that made sure I was feeling better, got something to eat, and helped control my dehydration.

Sounds like you've had a rough day, I'm glad everything is okay and your able to eat now. I've also had some slight spotting for 5 days when I was just about 7 weeks and it's just gone away now. I know it can be a scary experience.


----------



## Teanna

Jessie7003 said:


> A boy I work with threw me something today and I didn't realise until nearly too late and it hit me a little in the belly but I've read at this early stage baby is well protected and still down in the pelvis but still can't help worry now #-oalways something! I know I'm probs just being silly!

The baby is still really protected at that stage. I wouldn't worry about it, I've been told there's really not much that could cause any harm in the early stages, even if you fell it would have to be super hard to do any damage. I'm actually cleared to rock climb as normal until 10 weeks and then I need to get a pregnancy harness and stick to easy top ropes. It's not until the end of the first trimester the uterus rises up out of it's protection.


----------



## Jessie7003

Teanna said:


> The baby is still really protected at that stage. I wouldn't worry about it, I've been told there's really not much that could cause any harm in the early stages, even if you fell it would have to be super hard to do any damage. I'm actually cleared to rock climb as normal until 10 weeks and then I need to get a pregnancy harness and stick to easy top ropes. It's not until the end of the first trimester the uterus rises up out of it's protection.

Thanks for the reassurance! My sickness will probs be back with a vengeance to remind me all is okay and I'll feel silly for even thinking anything!


----------



## Baby_brain

Just saying goodbye. Missed miscarriage confirmed today. Have had two spots of blood, literally the tiniest amount. Panicked and booked a private scan. Should be 11 weeks. Measuring only 8 and no HB. Need to contact midwife in the morning and go into hospital. There are no words to describe the pain. It is nearly 2am and I am just lying awake sobbing. 

Wishing you all the best of luck and healthy lovely babies.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Baby_brain said:


> Just saying goodbye. Missed miscarriage confirmed today. Have had two spots of blood, literally the tiniest amount. Panicked and booked a private scan. Should be 11 weeks. Measuring only 8 and no HB. Need to contact midwife in the morning and go into hospital. There are no words to describe the pain. It is nearly 2am and I am just lying awake sobbing.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck and healthy lovely babies.

This is incredibly sad and I'm heart broken for you. It's a tragedy I wish no one had to endure. I'm so very sorry for your loss. It's very unfair. :cry:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Baby_brain said:


> Just saying goodbye. Missed miscarriage confirmed today. Have had two spots of blood, literally the tiniest amount. Panicked and booked a private scan. Should be 11 weeks. Measuring only 8 and no HB. Need to contact midwife in the morning and go into hospital. There are no words to describe the pain. It is nearly 2am and I am just lying awake sobbing.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck and healthy lovely babies.


Words can not express how so sorry I am. My whole heart goes out to you I wish I had comforting words to say:cry:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Baby_brain said:


> Just saying goodbye. Missed miscarriage confirmed today. Have had two spots of blood, literally the tiniest amount. Panicked and booked a private scan. Should be 11 weeks. Measuring only 8 and no HB. Need to contact midwife in the morning and go into hospital. There are no words to describe the pain. It is nearly 2am and I am just lying awake sobbing.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck and healthy lovely babies.


I'm so very sorry, sending you many hugs to you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sushai

Baby_brain said:


> Just saying goodbye. Missed miscarriage confirmed today. Have had two spots of blood, literally the tiniest amount. Panicked and booked a private scan. Should be 11 weeks. Measuring only 8 and no HB. Need to contact midwife in the morning and go into hospital. There are no words to describe the pain. It is nearly 2am and I am just lying awake sobbing.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck and healthy lovely babies.

I’m so sorry :cry:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> I use the AngelSounds pocket Doppler - it’s hard to record baby’s heartbeat but if you just use it to find baby it’s great! I got mine used for $20 but I think new they’re only $35ish dollars. I’ll see if I can find a link for you.
> 
> Angelsounds Fetal Doppler
> 
> I don’t know anything about that site but there’s a picture of the Doppler on there so you know which one it is. AngelSounds has a few types of Doppler’s but this one
> Thank you hon very helpful

Thank you hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> I meant 10w4d!

Got ya. That's great


----------



## LadyStardust4

Baby_brain said:


> Just saying goodbye. Missed miscarriage confirmed today. Have had two spots of blood, literally the tiniest amount. Panicked and booked a private scan. Should be 11 weeks. Measuring only 8 and no HB. Need to contact midwife in the morning and go into hospital. There are no words to describe the pain. It is nearly 2am and I am just lying awake sobbing.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck and healthy lovely babies.

I am so sorry to hear this. Take all the time you need to grieve and recover. This is a personal journey and you need to look after yourself. When you are ready to talk about it, I recommend heading to 'TTC after a loss' as I found lots of strong ladies in there to help me through when I went through a similar thing. Lots of love x


----------



## Jessie7003

Baby_brain said:


> Just saying goodbye. Missed miscarriage confirmed today. Have had two spots of blood, literally the tiniest amount. Panicked and booked a private scan. Should be 11 weeks. Measuring only 8 and no HB. Need to contact midwife in the morning and go into hospital. There are no words to describe the pain. It is nearly 2am and I am just lying awake sobbing.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck and healthy lovely babies.

I'm so sorry! :(


----------



## playgirl666

Jessie7003 said:


> Awww 3 of us with our dating scan the same day! Wish mine was a morning scan though! Good luck though I'm sure all will be fine! Xx

thank u :) im 9 weeks today and just heared babys heartbeat for the 1st time on my doppler, i have been trying for the past week, feel abit better now x


----------



## playgirl666

Baby_brain said:


> Just saying goodbye. Missed miscarriage confirmed today. Have had two spots of blood, literally the tiniest amount. Panicked and booked a private scan. Should be 11 weeks. Measuring only 8 and no HB. Need to contact midwife in the morning and go into hospital. There are no words to describe the pain. It is nearly 2am and I am just lying awake sobbing.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck and healthy lovely babies.

im so sorry to hear this :( x


----------



## WishMeABaby

Baby_brain said:


> Just saying goodbye. Missed miscarriage confirmed today. Have had two spots of blood, literally the tiniest amount. Panicked and booked a private scan. Should be 11 weeks. Measuring only 8 and no HB. Need to contact midwife in the morning and go into hospital. There are no words to describe the pain. It is nearly 2am and I am just lying awake sobbing.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck and healthy lovely babies.

So sorry for your lost, hun. Take your time to heal and know that we are all here for you. Thoughts and prayers for your family.


----------



## Shorty88

Baby_brain said:


> Just saying goodbye. Missed miscarriage confirmed today. Have had two spots of blood, literally the tiniest amount. Panicked and booked a private scan. Should be 11 weeks. Measuring only 8 and no HB. Need to contact midwife in the morning and go into hospital. There are no words to describe the pain. It is nearly 2am and I am just lying awake sobbing.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck and healthy lovely babies.


I am so sorry @Baby_brain :hugs: I had a missed miscarraige in Aug and know to well how painful it is. Please be kind to your self and take time to grief and heal x


----------



## Sander

So sorry Baby Brain :( Sending big hugs your way


----------



## Suggerhoney

Had my scan ladies but don't really want to say to much about it because I feel so bad for Babybrain.
My due date has changed to the 15th October. Will get my official date at the next scan. HB 171BPM that's all I'm going to say for now.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Suggerhoney said:


> Had my scan ladies but don't really want to say to much about it because I feel so bad for Babybrain.
> My due date has changed to the 15th October. Will get my official date at the next scan. HB 171BPM that's all I'm going to say for now.

Sounds like a great scan!


----------



## Baby_brain

Suggerhoney said:


> Had my scan ladies but don't really want to say to much about it because I feel so bad for Babybrain.
> My due date has changed to the 15th October. Will get my official date at the next scan. HB 171BPM that's all I'm going to say for now.

This comment just made me cry. You are so thoughtful. Please all be proud and happy about your wonderful healthy babies. I will never be upset to hear about healthy pregnancies. I would never wish this sadness on anyone.

I have had the worst day ever. EPU need to scan me to confirm MMC before giving me any help or options as my scan was private. But they won’t give me an appointment until Monday. I spent all day today in the ER and EPU and had bloods, urine test and an internal. Absolutely no bleeding now. Cervix is closed. 

Because the private scan was abdominal and they couldn't get a very clear picture (due to section scar tissue and tilted uterus) the EPU kept saying not to worry until I have had an internal scan with them. I think trying to give me this hope and then making me wait 5 days for a scan is the most cruel sick joke. 

I have no hope. I know that there was not a hint of a HB. 

I have cried so much my head and eyes hurt. I have been physically sick from the shock and thought of the waiting. My whole family has spent all day trying to find someone anywhere that will scan me (needs to be NHS for them to accept it as proof and offer me medical management or D and C).

I have had to call work and say I don’t know how long I will be off for. I feel in limbo. Have to keep going for my LG but just want to curl up and give in.


----------



## Sander

5 days?? Oh I’m so sorry that is unbelievable. Why could they not do a scan today?


----------



## Baby_brain

Sander said:


> 5 days?? Oh I’m so sorry that is unbelievable. Why could they not do a scan today?

Because the early pregnancy unit doesn’t have a sonographer today. I know, it is just insane.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh baby brain bless you sweetheart I just want to give u a huge hug. I can not believe they are making you wait, why are they never very sensitive to these things. They shud get you in strait away and not force you to wait that's horrible. 
Sorry my comment made you cry sweety I just didn't feel it was right to talk about my scan when ure going through this I just cudnt. Please know that u are in my thoughts and my prayers. <3


----------



## Nolimitxox

Monday is too far away. I agree with you in the fact that it is a cruel and sick joke to make anyone wait. I carried my son for an additional two weeks hoping for a natural mc until I couldn't bare it and went in for the medical procedure. :hugs: keep calling you just never know when they will have an opening. :( I'm so sorry. Can you opt to go to the ER and say you're spotting? Usually that warrants a scan.... Either way this is just aweful to hear. I truly feel for you.


----------



## Baby_brain

Nolimitxox said:


> Monday is too far away. I agree with you in the fact that it is a cruel and sick joke to make anyone wait. I carried my son for an additional two weeks hoping for a natural mc until I couldn't bare it and went in for the medical procedure. :hugs: keep calling you just never know when they will have an opening. :( I'm so sorry. Can you opt to go to the ER and say you're spotting? Usually that warrants a scan.... Either way this is just aweful to hear. I truly feel for you.

This is what I did. Went to ER and explained the situation and that I am in a lot of pain (true) they sent me to EPU and EPU just said come back for your Monday appointment.


----------



## Nolimitxox

That's asinine!!! I'm furious for you!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

It's such a joke I'm disgusted in the way the are treating you and feel really angry it's not fair


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nolimitxox said:


> Sounds like a great scan!

Thank you hon I will discuss it in more detail soon.


----------



## Sander

Baby brain can you go to a different hospital? I agree with Nolimit you could say you’re spotting and have them give you a scan. That’s if you want to go through all that though, I’m sure this is all so stressful already :hugs: Either way we’re here for you to talk to


----------



## Suggerhoney

We're all here for you hon


----------



## brittany12

Baby_brain said:


> Just saying goodbye. Missed miscarriage confirmed today. Have had two spots of blood, literally the tiniest amount. Panicked and booked a private scan. Should be 11 weeks. Measuring only 8 and no HB. Need to contact midwife in the morning and go into hospital. There are no words to describe the pain. It is nearly 2am and I am just lying awake sobbing.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck and healthy lovely babies.

Oh I am so so so sorry love! I’ve been there, it hurts and there’s nothing that really helps! My prayers and thoughts are with you


----------



## Baby_brain

Thank you lovely ladies for all your thoughts and well wishes. A new day and another private version of hell. I have morning sickness. The spotting has stopped completely and I have no pain whatsoever.

I am going to try ringing round other hospitals today and seeing desperately if anywhere can fit me in for the confirmation internal scan. But all the hospitals around here and in the same hospital trust so probably have the same rules and wait times. 

I am also going to my GP this morning as I really feel my mental health is suffering. I haven’t slept or at least had any proper sleep since this nightmare began and I am starting to feel like I am going crazy. Because all the symptoms have gone and I FEEL pregnant and the scan I had was so unclear what if there is some tiny glimmer of hope?

I know I shouldn’t do that to myself because then it will hit me harder again when it is confirmed. I am just struggling to make it through the days at the moment. I don’t know what to do guys.


----------



## Shorty88

Baby_brain said:


> This comment just made me cry. You are so thoughtful. Please all be proud and happy about your wonderful healthy babies. I will never be upset to hear about healthy pregnancies. I would never wish this sadness on anyone.
> 
> I have had the worst day ever. EPU need to scan me to confirm MMC before giving me any help or options as my scan was private. But they won’t give me an appointment until Monday. I spent all day today in the ER and EPU and had bloods, urine test and an internal. Absolutely no bleeding now. Cervix is closed.
> 
> Because the private scan was abdominal and they couldn't get a very clear picture (due to section scar tissue and tilted uterus) the EPU kept saying not to worry until I have had an internal scan with them. I think trying to give me this hope and then making me wait 5 days for a scan is the most cruel sick joke.
> 
> I have no hope. I know that there was not a hint of a HB.
> 
> I have cried so much my head and eyes hurt. I have been physically sick from the shock and thought of the waiting. My whole family has spent all day trying to find someone anywhere that will scan me (needs to be NHS for them to accept it as proof and offer me medical management or D and C).
> 
> I have had to call work and say I don’t know how long I will be off for. I feel in limbo. Have to keep going for my LG but just want to curl up and give in.


@Baby_brain this happened to me. I had a private scan on the Saturday where I was told their was no heartbeat. I had to wait to call epu on the Monday, they brought me in for an internal to confirm on the Tuesday but I had to wait till they had something available to get my d and c. It was a unnecessary horrible wait and in my hospital in attending when you are checking in it is the same place as where the woman in active labour check in. So heartbreaking. They really don't take into a count our mental health to them it's just another miscarriage but to us that is out heart. We had plans for that baby we envisioned what they would look like, if they where a boy or girl, life plans. 

I really am sorry for your loss and I know it feel a this is just another blow having to wait. I hope they can get you in quicker x


----------



## Demotivated

I am so sorry Baby_brain.. may god give you all the strength to cope up this.. :hug:


----------



## Demotivated

I have not been able to find the HB on doppler. Could be the doppler (it says 12-14 weeks detection) or me ( i m plus size) but i m kind of worried as well. Are doctors' dopplers any better? ill just visit my gynaec then in any case


----------



## Demotivated

I have not been able to find the HB on doppler. Could be the doppler (it says 12-14 weeks detection) or me ( i m plus size) but i m kind of worried as well. Are doctors' dopplers any better? ill just visit my gynaec then in any case


----------



## Baby_brain

Right guys, I think this will be my last post. I feel like I should leave this thread as I am worried you are all feeling like you can’t post about your pregnancies in case you upset me. I don’t want this and I don’t want to bring the thread down.

I managed to get another private scan at a fertility clinic this morning. Confirmed with an internal that my baby died at 8w6d. I am now waiting until Monday to see the EPU and hopefully book in a D and C.

Thank you for all your support and love. I am sad and hurt but I know that this storm will pass. I only hope that in time I will have the courage to try again.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> I have not been able to find the HB on doppler. Could be the doppler (it says 12-14 weeks detection) or me ( i m plus size) but i m kind of worried as well. Are doctors' dopplers any better? ill just visit my gynaec then in any case

Hi sweety please don't worry because my midwife won't even try to to find HB untill week 14 onwards because they can be very hard to find b4 then. I'm sure ure baby is fine. Remember baby is only the size of a kidney bean so still really teeny I hope that reasures you hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Crying my eyes out reading Baby brains and shorty comments. So sad why is life so cruel:cry:


----------



## LadyStardust4

Baby_brain said:


> Right guys, I think this will be my last post. I feel like I should leave this thread as I am worried you are all feeling like you can’t post about your pregnancies in case you upset me. I don’t want this and I don’t want to bring the thread down.
> 
> I managed to get another private scan at a fertility clinic this morning. Confirmed with an internal that my baby died at 8w6d. I am now waiting until Monday to see the EPU and hopefully book in a D and C.
> 
> Thank you for all your support and love. I am sad and hurt but I know that this storm will pass. I only hope that in time I will have the courage to try again.

Sending all my love. It really is such a sad time. Make sure you take enough time off work and put yourself first for a bit. The pain never leaves you but it does get easier over time. Stay strong x


----------



## Sander

Baby_brain said:


> Right guys, I think this will be my last post. I feel like I should leave this thread as I am worried you are all feeling like you can’t post about your pregnancies in case you upset me. I don’t want this and I don’t want to bring the thread down.
> 
> I managed to get another private scan at a fertility clinic this morning. Confirmed with an internal that my baby died at 8w6d. I am now waiting until Monday to see the EPU and hopefully book in a D and C.
> 
> Thank you for all your support and love. I am sad and hurt but I know that this storm will pass. I only hope that in time I will have the courage to try again.

Don’t feel like you have to leave the group, we are here for you xx
I’m so sorry this has all happened, and I’m especially sorry you’re still having symptoms. I hope this weekend passes quickly for you and that you’re able to rest. Big hugs xx


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Baby_brain - I know you said that would be your last post, but I hope you see this. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. I just dealt with something like this this past December. Went in for a scan at 11w1d and was told the baby had stopped growing at 8w5d. So, I definitely know how you feel. 2 cycles later, I'm now pg again, but I'm still so shaken by everything. At least you have a LO at home (as do I), so we are capable of viable pregnancies and I'm sure things will go better next time. I also thought about not wanting to put myself through the possibility of another MC, but the reward is worth the risk 1000%. Take time and heal and don't give up hope. 

As for the medical aspect, my MW told me they generally give women who've lost a baby this young a few weeks to pass things naturally before going with a d and c, unless the woman requests one. I've also heard you need to wait a few months after a d and c to try again, but you can get right back at it after a natural passing. Obviously, this is all stuff to discuss with your Dr, but it's just a little food for thought.

Overall, my heart goes out to you. But us ladies are always here for you. DM me if you'd like to.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
So in 2011 I had a liver transplant. I had to have it done in a city hospital that's about an hour and a half drive away from where I live. I cudnt have it at my home hospital because they don't do transplants so I had my transplant done at the queen Elizabeth in Birmingham. 
I rang them at 5 weeks pregnant to tell them I am pregnant. Anyway they have just rang me back and they want me to go there on the 1st April to have all my liver and kidney bloods done annnnd there gonna do a scan to check my liver and kidneys but they will have a look at baby as well. 
I'll be 11+6 and then on the 9th April I have my main dating scan I'll be 13 weeks. So 2 more scans coming up. I'm excited but I bet I'll be nervous again.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Baby brain.
Please don't feel u have to leave this group we are all here for you. I had a MC at 10+4 so I know what ure going through and the heartache but just know we are all here for you to talk to and also if u want to privet message me you can sending loads of love and warm hugs :hugs:<3


----------



## Sander

This exhaustion is kicking my butt. Who else has babies/toddlers? I’m struggling to keep up with my son - he ends up in front of the TV which isn’t really ideal :dohh:


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> This exhaustion is kicking my butt. Who else has babies/toddlers? I’m struggling to keep up with my son - he ends up in front of the TV which isn’t really ideal :dohh:

I have a just turned 4 year old and 1 year old!! Struggle is real! So grateful for an amazing husband


----------



## Sander

brittany12 said:


> I have a just turned 4 year old and 1 year old!! Struggle is real! So grateful for an amazing husband

Yes my hubby is amazing too - he’s changing all the poo bums because I can’t take the smell, and has been doing morning shifts with the baby so I can sleep a little longer. Looking forward to getting my energy back!!


----------



## Demotivated

Heard the HB on Doppler .. phew.. exactly 10 weeks today..and as per the meter, it's 170bpm.. relieved :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demo
Yay so happy u managed to find it hon. I don't have a Doppler yet but I have a scan on the 1st April and and then my main dating scan on the 9th April I will probably purchase a Doppler around that Time. I'm to scared to buy one now incase I can't find it. Because it will just make my anxiety worse than it already is.](*,)

Sander
I'm tired as well hon today I feel totaly exhausted and it's only 09:25am but I was up at 7am because I needed to pee. My youngest is 6 so she's at school but when she gets home it's pretty full on and I'm just like pooped out.

I will tell you ladies about my scan now. So I'm measuring a bit in front not much. At the 7+1 scan I was measuring 1 day behind but the last scan I'm measuring 2 days ahead. My due date has gone from the 16th to the 17th and now it's the 15th October. I will get my official due date on the 9th April at my dating scan but so far it's looking like the 15th.
Baby was very very active and the sonographer was so lovely and was laughing and saying you have a really lively one in there. Baby was kicking and waved it was so cute and the relief flooded through me.
I was bit alarmed at the HR being 171BPM that seemed to fast but the sonographer reasured me that it's perfect and baby is perfect. She also told me it was now safe to go and tell all my family and friends and everyone that I am pregnant, so I've now told my mum and best friends. I wasn't looking forward to telling them but they are happy for me and my mum is really excited.
I'll be 10 weeks Tuesday and not long to go till I'm in the 2nd tri.
Have another scan on the 1st April and then my main dating one on the 9th April.
Not heard anything about the scan the MW requested but we shal see.
Feel so much more relaxed now but still a little on edge because it's coming up to 10 weeks and I had that MC at 10+ weeks but I'm praying that now I've seen a strong HB twice on a scan that this baby will be just fine.
How are you all feeling?
My boobs have grown alot and are heavy and sore. My belly is all vainy so are my boobs. Been having headaches. Feel tired. Sickness vanished for 2 days but I'm feeling a bit sick today . My pubic bone is feeling a little tender. I had SPD with my DD and DS so that's a little worrying that I'm already feeling a little tender in that area.
Loads of CM lots of stretching pains and constipation (NICE:|) also peeing alot. Heightened sence of smell even tho I keep getting nasal congestion which is weird. Any way ladies I've a busy day today doing all the boring house work so won't be on here much but will try and pop on here a bit later.
Have a great day ladies <3


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sander - I have an almost 20 month old and lately I've been falling asleep with him just about every night. :/

Sugger - Definitely sounds like you're preggo. Glad to see your scan went well.

I just found the heartbeat briefly a couple times this morning. I'm about 8w2-5d right now. Such a relief. :)


----------



## Sander

Congrats on the HB Demo - that’s always such a relief. 

Sugger sounds like an awesome scan! My son always had a higher heart rate too, always in the 160s or 170s, even up until his due date! No one was worried and he was perfectly fine. 

Pretty - I’ve been napping with my son every day but can’t seem to fall asleep with him at 7. I need my ‘me time’ too much to sleep even though I’m exhausted :haha:


----------



## Teanna

I've been struggling to stay awake all day, which makes sitting through work meetings and conference calls difficult. I've been taking lots of naps, though this is my first so I can get away with taking an afternoon nap after work and on weekends when I need to. I've found pregnancy fatigue is so much different then just being tired, it's more of a'i need to sleep now' kind of situation.


----------



## brittany12

Teanna said:


> I've been struggling to stay awake all day, which makes sitting through work meetings and conference calls difficult. I've been taking lots of naps, though this is my first so I can get away with taking an afternoon nap after work and on weekends when I need to. I've found pregnancy fatigue is so much different then just being tired, it's more of a'i need to sleep now' kind of situation.

It really is so different and i feel like it’s different with each added kid too! Like no kids I could just take a dang nap, 1 kid I could lay her down and nap during her nap, 2 kids.. well I napped in my car when we got home one day because they were both asleep in car too! Get it where ya can! Lol!


----------



## Sander

When I was pregnant w my son I was living the life - I stopped working really early and would sleep all day, I basically lived off of Grey’s Anatomy and hung out in PJ’s all day long :haha: 

It’s different with a baby but I am finding that I don’t have as much time to sit around and worry as he keeps me verrrry busy. Teanna I would say enjoy this time as much as you can, because when people say you’ll never sleep again they mean it :headspin:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies So u ended up at the hospital yesterday. For the past few days I've been getting pains in my kidneys. At first I just thought maybe I pulled something because I'm really tossing and turning at the moment when I sleep. Any way I've been getting these pains everyday and yesterday it got quite bad. I went to A+E and it turns out I've got a UTI. So now I have to have antibiotics. They just said it's really common in pregnancy. 
Thing is I haven't had any problems going pee no stinging or nothing. Just kidney pain. 
Ive only had about 3 hours sleep. It's 06:16am now so I'm gonna look like an extra from the living dead today. LOL. 

Have a great Saturday ladies. Anyone doing anything today? Think I'm just going to veg out. That's if hubby doesn't want to go anywhere. He gets bored easily haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

When do boobs stop hurting? Mine have been so sore and the sickness is back again. In the waiting room at the hospital a man sat next to me and he smelled of alcahole and it made me wanna gag but I had to try and control myself because I didn't wanna come across as I was being rude. I ended moving to the next seat a long as soon as there spare seat. :sick:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sugger - SO and I are the opposite of you 2; I like to get out and do stuff and he's fine to stay in and play video games. lol. Today, my son and I are going to Toronto ComiCon. I'm hoping to get autographs from Ron Perlman and Dan Fogler (Jacob from Fantastic Beasts).

FX all your pain goes away soon.


----------



## Jessie7003

I don't know how much longer I can deal with this sickness. It is horrible! It disappears for a day or two then comes back so much worse :-(


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> When do boobs stop hurting? Mine have been so sore and the sickness is back again. In the waiting room at the hospital a man sat next to me and he smelled of alcahole and it made me wanna gag but I had to try and control myself because I didn't wanna come across as I was being rude. I ended moving to the next seat a long as soon as there spare seat. :sick:

I don’t think they stop hurting until after birth u less you breastfeed then for me not for some time as when you get full it’ll be painful if you don’t quickly feed or pump! I usually do a lot of pumping!
Mine are just starting to get kind of sore but much heavier and fuller which I hateee! I have a nice size B cup before getting pregnant with my DD then went up to a DD!! After we finished breastfeeding I still only went down to a D! After DS stopped breastfeeding I actually went down to a C cup thankfully but here we are again! I’m back in my D cup bras!


----------



## brittany12

Jessie7003 said:


> I don't know how much longer I can deal with this sickness. It is horrible! It disappears for a day or two then comes back so much worse :-(

Sorry hun! Have you tried the nausea meds?


----------



## Nolimitxox

Sorry about your uti sugger. That sucks! I've heard about it being a common issue and I hope I'm lucky enough to not get hit with one! Or kidney stones I've heard can be an issue too.

For those with morning sickness I feel you. My meds did nothing for me yesterday. Today however either the medication I took last night did the trick or it's just an easy day, either way this mama is thrilled. I'm starting to become more and more tired. I woke up today got my stuff ready for work and then took a half hour cat nap on the couch with my dog. :haha: she's the best cuddler. We're 8 weeks today and have a scan on Wednesday with the OB. I hope we get to hear the heartbeat. Our fetal Doppler came too, so we will try to listen before Wednesday at home. I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Jessie7003

brittany12 said:


> Sorry hun! Have you tried the nausea meds?

I have them sitting there but i really don't wanna take them unless I'm pretty bad in work. I don't mind so much suffering at home. I can keep certain things down it's just a case of learning what i can and can't! Hopefully it subsides at 12 weeks which is less than 3 weeks away now!


----------



## Jessie7003

Nolimitxox said:


> Sorry about your uti sugger. That sucks! I've heard about it being a common issue and I hope I'm lucky enough to not get hit with one! Or kidney stones I've heard can be an issue too.
> 
> For those with morning sickness I feel you. My meds did nothing for me yesterday. Today however either the medication I took last night did the trick or it's just an easy day, either way this mama is thrilled. I'm starting to become more and more tired. I woke up today got my stuff ready for work and then took a half hour cat nap on the couch with my dog. :haha: she's the best cuddler. We're 8 weeks today and have a scan on Wednesday with the OB. I hope we get to hear the heartbeat. Our fetal Doppler came too, so we will try to listen before Wednesday at home. I can't wait to hear it.

It's funny because on your good days you worry about baby then the sickness is back you realise you should have just enjoyed it while you could lol! Hope yours stays away!


----------



## brittany12

I might be crazy or delusional but I swear I can feel baby move! It’s only when I’m wearing like jeans that are kind of tight on my lower belly when I’m sitting and like now my seatbelt is also in that same spot and I can feel like the rolls and small thumps! 
So weird to think but this is the 3rd baby...


----------



## Sander

Brittany at 11 weeks I wouldn’t be surprised. I think I was ~14 weeks when I felt baby and he was my first. 

Just crashed for 3 hours :shock: Thank goodness DH could take care of the baby for me. He was up until midnight last night (teething) and then up at 6am this morning so I was exhausted. I slept sooo good though, feel a ton better!!

Sorry to those who have bad MS. Hoping it ends soon!


----------



## LNWXO

I’m sorry I haven’t been posting much on here, but I am scared. 

I’m currently sat in a&e, I was sat on the sofa an hour ago and just started pouring with blood out of nowhere :( I only saw the baby 4 days ago. Heartbroken x


----------



## Sander

I’m so sorry LNWXO - it could be something else though, maybe a subchrionic hematoma? How are the wait times there? Thinking of you! Hope everything is ok xx


----------



## LNWXO

Sander said:


> I’m so sorry LNWXO - it could be something else though, maybe a subchrionic hematoma? How are the wait times there? Thinking of you! Hope everything is ok xx

Thank you so much❤️ Everything is fine. We thankfully got a scan and baby is absolutely fine :) it was at a funny angle so she couldn’t measure but baby was wriggling away:) she couldn’t see a reason as to why I was bleeding. It seems to have stopped now! xxx


----------



## WishMeABaby

LNWXO said:


> Thank you so much❤️ Everything is fine. We thankfully got a scan and baby is absolutely fine :) it was at a funny angle so she couldn’t measure but baby was wriggling away:) she couldn’t see a reason as to why I was bleeding. It seems to have stopped now! xxx

What a relief sending hugs.


----------



## brittany12

LNWXO said:


> Thank you so much❤️ Everything is fine. We thankfully got a scan and baby is absolutely fine :) it was at a funny angle so she couldn’t measure but baby was wriggling away:) she couldn’t see a reason as to why I was bleeding. It seems to have stopped now! xxx

So glad!! <3


----------



## Sander

Yay so glad to hear!!!


----------



## Teanna

LNWXO said:


> Thank you so much❤️ Everything is fine. We thankfully got a scan and baby is absolutely fine :) it was at a funny angle so she couldn’t measure but baby was wriggling away:) she couldn’t see a reason as to why I was bleeding. It seems to have stopped now! xxx

I'm so glad everything is okay! Hugs*


----------



## Nolimitxox

So bizzare but glad it all worked out in the end!!


----------



## LNWXO

Thanks girls :) it really was. It was honestly like a crime scene. I was so expecting the worst. I am bleeding again but not as heavy. But I know the baby is ok.

Hope everyone is ok. I promise to keep up with this thread xx


----------



## Jessie7003

I know someone who is pregnant and they bled quite a lot and they can't find the cause of it but said the bleed is nowhere near her baby so it's probably the same thing, whatever it may be! Glad baby is okay!


----------



## Jessie7003

St Patrick's day today (I live in Ireland) and my sickness seems to have calmed down and my friends asked me to go out with them but last night I caught the worst cold off my mother and I am suffering with that now! Always something [-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

LNWXO said:


> Thanks girls :) it really was. It was honestly like a crime scene. I was so expecting the worst. I am bleeding again but not as heavy. But I know the baby is ok.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. I promise to keep up with this thread xx

Oh my goodness hon u must of been so scared you poor thing. I'm so happy that every thing is ok and baby is fine thank God.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
So sorry ladies I haven't replied. I ended up sleeping most of yesterday. I woke at 6pm to have dinner and drink and stuff then by 11pm I was exhausted so whent back to bad and had a great night sleep and woke up at 9am this morning. It's only 9:50pm now and I'm totaly exhausted even tho all I've done is sleep. 
Can safely say the tiredness has now hit like a ton of bricks. 
Gonna order a Doppler soon prob on Amazon. 
Anyway hope u have all had a great weekend. My kidney pain has gone now so the antibiotics are doing there job. 

Getting a bit worried about baby. I know had that amazing scan last week and was told baby is perfect and it was safe to go tell everyone were pregnant. But I'm almost to the stage I was when I lost my first baby. 
I haven't had any bleeding or spotting or any cramping and the lady did say at the scan that the chances of MC now were next to nothing. Am i just being silly?


----------



## Nolimitxox

You might be a little silly :haha: but how could you not worry? Any kind of loss causes PTSD and it's completely validated with your history. You just have to trust that this baby is genetically normal and your body can do this. Majority of losses in the first tri, week 3 or week 10, are normally due to genetic abnormalities. But your body tends to recognize them earlier over later so I'd say you're chances of carrying a healthy baby is way higher this time. Losses like trisomy 16 or 14 are usually one time losses, it's incredibly rare to have more than one pregnancy with those kinds of genetic predispositions. So what are the chances? Next to none my friend, next to none.


For me were finally 8 weeks and 1 day. Trusting my body and my baby to do their thing. We have a scan Wednesday and we're going to use our wusic today and try and hear that heartbeat. Fingers crossed we get to hear it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@brittany12 I'm a 32D and I've already gone up a cup size it's crazy and there heavy and vainy. And sore haha. 

@Nolimitxox Thank you hon I'm feeling much better now and no more kidney pain. Yes the doctor said UTIs are real common in pregnancy but they take them seriously. Not sure why he didn't say. Just gave me then antibiotics and that was that.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nolimitxox said:


> You might be a little silly :haha: but how could you not worry? Any kind of loss causes PTSD and it's completely validated with your history. You just have to trust that this baby is genetically normal and your body can do this. Majority of losses in the first tri, week 3 or week 10, are normally due to genetic abnormalities. But your body tends to recognize them earlier over later so I'd say you're chances of carrying a healthy baby is way higher this time. Losses like trisomy 16 or 14 are usually one time losses, it's incredibly rare to have more than one pregnancy with those kinds of genetic predispositions. So what are the chances? Next to none my friend, next to none.
> 
> 
> For me were finally 8 weeks and 1 day. Trusting my body and my baby to do their thing. We have a scan Wednesday and we're going to use our wusic today and try and hear that heartbeat. Fingers crossed we get to hear it!

Ahhh thank you honey that's so encouraging. Thank you for being so kind and yes your so rite. I read the most common time for MC is the first 6 weeks then from then on it gets less and less each week.
This pregnancy feels so right and I can picture myself with a baby so I just need to be a positive polly and not a negative nancy hahaha. Awwww hon don't worry to much if u can't find it I don't even have a Doppler yet but will order one soon. I think ure scan will be amazing hon are you excited?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> St Patrick's day today (I live in Ireland) and my sickness seems to have calmed down and my friends asked me to go out with them but last night I caught the worst cold off my mother and I am suffering with that now! Always something [-(

Happy st paddys day hon. I'm over in England. Glad the sickness is not as bad. I find mine comes and goes and comes back again it's weird haha.


----------



## Nolimitxox

I am excited. We have seen a heartbeat twice with increasing bmp so that's good right? We're still 4 weeks away from being mostly in the clear (losses can happen at any time) but as I said we're hoping this baby is in it for the long haul. I have pregnancy symptoms daily (even when they come and go) and last night I slept like garbage and have been pretty cranky all day. No luck yet on the monitor so I'll try again later before bed. I'm sure I'll be nervous for Wednesday morning but...it's all out my hands now isn't it?


----------



## WishMeABaby

Happy St.Patty's everyone. Glad everyone is doing good and having morning sickness:sick: . We green, just like the holiday. lol Aside from being nauseated all day, dry heaving, don't want to smell anyone or anything, and tired. Im ok.. I have my first OB office visit on the 25th, they say its not with the OB, but with the N.P so I don't know what to expect as this is my first. Hopefully, we get a scan so we get to have a cute profile ultrasound pix. Have a wonderful evening everyone.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Nolimitxox said:


> I am excited. We have seen a heartbeat twice with increasing bmp so that's good right? We're still 4 weeks away from being mostly in the clear (losses can happen at any time) but as I said we're hoping this baby is in it for the long haul. I have pregnancy symptoms daily (even when they come and go) and last night I slept like garbage and have been pretty cranky all day. No luck yet on the monitor so I'll try again later before bed. I'm sure I'll be nervous for Wednesday morning but...it's all out my hands now isn't it?

 Don't worry about the not finding the heart beat yet, I found my baby's at 8w3d. I usually find mines close and next to my own heart beat? placenta? you'll find it when you least expect at least thats what happened with me. I was trying and trying and right when I said forget it, I found my galloping baby's hb.<3<3


----------



## Sander

I wouldn’t worry about not finding the HB either Nolimit. With my son it took me until nearly 10 weeks to find it. I really think the only reason I found it so early this time around is because of all the practice I’ve already had! Before I really didn’t know where to look and baby is soooo tiny. Keep working at it and I’m sure you’ll find it. Try looking in the middle of your belly, under your belly button right above your underwear line. Press firmly and angle it towards/under your pubic bone. Move verrrry slowly (try just rotating the wand without actually moving it’s position, like doing little circles that are anchored in place). A little bit of urine buildup will push your uterus up a bit to help find baby. 

Even if you do all that and still don’t find it, try not to worry. There are days I have to give up because I can’t find anything, and then the next morning it’s like bam right there. Sometimes baby is just hiding :)


----------



## LNWXO

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh my goodness hon u must of been so scared you poor thing. I'm so happy that every thing is ok and baby is fine thank God.

Do you know what the worst thing about all of it was? Is that I wasn’t scared. I’ve been through so many miscarriages I’m sort of just numb to it now... which is just so sad. But I was relieved to see the baby :) xx


----------



## brittany12

Agree about looking for heartbeat! First don’t worry if you don’t find it right away! It takes some time and practice to find it!

I also agree start center of belly (in line with belly button) I have been finding it right at the “hair line” and then slightly to the right. You have to move super slow! Trying not to move the probe much at all. Like pp said rotate/angle the probe in a circular motion vs moving it or holding straight up and down. I always have to angle underneath public bone. Baby is super small and could be hiding and if placenta is super loud or over baby the baby’s heartbeat will sound super soft and hard to actually hear so make sure you’re in complete silence and not getting bounced around by anyone!! Also laying flat with a pillow under bottom may help! Good luck!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good morning, ladies.

Well, I had my scan this morning and things look good. The tech said the HB looks to be about 180 and they'll get back to me about the measurements later. So relieved. :)


----------



## brittany12

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Good morning, ladies.
> 
> Well, I had my scan this morning and things look good. The tech said the HB looks to be about 180 and they'll get back to me about the measurements later. So relieved. :)
> 
> View attachment 1057762

Congratulations!!!


----------



## LadyStardust4

Hi ladies

I'm 10 weeks tomorrow and I've started having stretchy CM like when I'm ovulating. Is anybody else getting this? I did read somewhere that the mucus plug is similar to stretchy CM so I've got myself paranoid!


----------



## Sander

Yeah ladystardust that’s super common. I have that throughout pregnancy, it’s just protecting baby from bacteria. Unless there’s an enormous glob of it streaked with blood (I lost my mucus plug when my water broke w my son - trust me you will KNOW it’s your plug :haha: ) then it’s totally normal!


----------



## LNWXO

LadyStardust4 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm 10 weeks tomorrow and I've started having stretchy CM like when I'm ovulating. Is anybody else getting this? I did read somewhere that the mucus plug is similar to stretchy CM so I've got myself paranoid!

Yeah hun I had that last week when I turned 10 weeks too! X


----------



## brittany12

Eek! 11 weeks and totally out there! All of my bump photos are first thing in the morning after I get up and pee!


----------



## LNWXO

brittany12 said:


> Eek! 11 weeks and totally out there! All of my bump photos are first thing in the morning after I get up and pee!
> 
> View attachment 1057804

Lovely bump :) x


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> Happy st paddys day hon. I'm over in England. Glad the sickness is not as bad. I find mine comes and goes and comes back again it's weird haha.

That's me 100% too lol it went away for two days and today its back again #-o


----------



## Jessie7003

brittany12 said:


> Eek! 11 weeks and totally out there! All of my bump photos are first thing in the morning after I get up and pee!
> 
> View attachment 1057804

That's how my bellys starting to go too! It's scary because its my first and I'm very slim so having a belly is strange but i love it all the same!


----------



## Teanna

brittany12 said:


> Eek! 11 weeks and totally out there! All of my bump photos are first thing in the morning after I get up and pee!
> 
> View attachment 1057804

I'm only 8 weeks and feeling bigger too, pants are getting so uncomfortable I've been thinking I need to go buy maternity pants next weekend. I think it's mostly still bloat but even when I wake it never goes down anymore either.


----------



## Nolimitxox

8 week bumpage!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Brittany and Sander thank you for the tips. We found our LOs heartbeat tonight and got to hear it for the first time. Holy shit we are so in love. Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## LadyStardust4

Great bump updates Brittany and Nolimit! 

10 weeks today and thankfully the nausea seems to be subsiding now. Still having a few waves but nothing like the last few weeks where I have suffered 24/7! Starting to feel a bit brighter. Also feel like I am starting to show a bit but at this stage I don't know how much of it is bloat. 

I read that my baby is now the size of a fig and will double in size over the next 3 weeks! Really can't wait for my 12 week scan now. I'm getting impatient!

My sister showed me this other baby forum that she looks at sometimes and all the mothers/pregnant ladies are horrible to each other!! They just all slag each other off, it's shocking! Kind of entertaining too haha.. but it made me think that I'm lucky to have found this website as everyone I have spoken to has been nothing but friendly and supportive :)


----------



## Nolimitxox

LadyStardust4 said:


> Great bump updates Brittany and Nolimit!
> 
> 10 weeks today and thankfully the nausea seems to be subsiding now. Still having a few waves but nothing like the last few weeks where I have suffered 24/7! Starting to feel a bit brighter. Also feel like I am starting to show a bit but at this stage I don't know how much of it is bloat.
> 
> I read that my baby is now the size of a fig and will double in size over the next 3 weeks! Really can't wait for my 12 week scan now. I'm getting impatient!
> 
> My sister showed me this other baby forum that she looks at sometimes and all the mothers/pregnant ladies are horrible to each other!! They just all slag each other off, it's shocking! Kind of entertaining too haha.. but it made me think that I'm lucky to have found this website as everyone I have spoken to has been nothing but friendly and supportive :)


Congrats on 10 weeks!!! I have not found the kind of ladies here on other forums or sites. Like you said, the rest are all rude and tear each other down. Not a positive environment. BnB is different. :)


----------



## Shorty88

Hi ladies.. wow this thread is so busy..

I missed like 6 pages.. I have updated the front page.. Let me know if I am missing anyone..

Afm slowly starting to get my energry back :dance:

Only getting sick 2-3 times which is super for me.. I'm Irish so I was happy to be able to enjoy the parade on paddy's day as I wasn't sick in the afternoon.. would have loving to have a drink but it will be worth it in a couple of months.. lol I'm not even a big drinker but I would love a vodka and coke lol.. 

I'm excited for my scan next Friday (29th) the last 2 days im extremely uncomfortable is anyone else like that? I know it's not possible but I feel the baby is leaning on my ribs so I can't get comfortable anywhere.. stretching pains happening also.. got scared for abit but they are nothing like period pain more uncomfortable and don't last long.

I'm thinking about getting a Doppler!! What brand do use have or can you recommend one? I had one on dd1 but it was only a cheap one and I didn't use it till nearly 20 weeks. 

Defo think I can start to feel flutters not sure if it is too soon.. I was about 13 weeks on dd2


----------



## Shorty88

Just seen there is a November due date thread.. I don't know why it made me so excited to know our babies will be here before we know it


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi lovely ladies I'm 10 weeks pregnant yay. \\:D/
Cant believe it's so close to 2nd tri now I'm so excited. Still a little nervous not gonna lie because you know things can still happen but I know at 10 weeks the risk of MC drops so much esp if u have seen a HB so I'm starting to chill a bit now at last.
Here is my 10 week bump gate

Hope ure all good and having a lovely day. I'm hoping to order a doppler tomorrow off Amazon not really sure which to go for. Hopefully it won't take to long to arrive and praying I will be able to find babies HB.
The sickness returned again yesterday but I'm feeling ok today apart from the sore boobs and tiredness.


----------



## Sander

Wow what great bump shots everyone! And so happy you found the heartbeat Nolimit!

Agreed that other sites are so horrible! I don’t know why this site is different but it’s nice to find such supportive and positive people!

I think I’ve said this before but for those ladies looking for a Doppler I find the AngelSounds is good (and affordable), I found bubs at just 7.5 weeks with it. Also heard good things about Sonoline B, but it’s more $$

I also stalk the other threads and am excited when I see later due date threads as it shows just how much time has passed :p

Afm, we have a family dinner this Friday so I’ll be telling my family (I’ll be 9 weeks), and in just a few weeks will be announcing to everyone! Exciting to get closer to 2nd Tri. I find this pregnancy has been flying by. I have my first midwife appointment next week. In BC I saw a midwife from 5 weeks so it’s weird they wait until 10 weeks here. 

Also ordered a little shirt for DS for our announcement pic!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Wow what great bump shots everyone! And so happy you found the heartbeat Nolimit!
> 
> Agreed that other sites are so horrible! I don’t know why this site is different but it’s nice to find such supportive and positive people!
> 
> I think I’ve said this before but for those ladies looking for a Doppler I find the AngelSounds is good (and affordable), I found bubs at just 7.5 weeks with it. Also heard good things about Sonoline B, but it’s more $$
> 
> I also stalk the other threads and am excited when I see later due date threads as it shows just how much time has passed :p
> 
> Afm, we have a family dinner this Friday so I’ll be telling my family (I’ll be 9 weeks), and in just a few weeks will be announcing to everyone! Exciting to get closer to 2nd Tri. I find this pregnancy has been flying by. I have my first midwife appointment next week. In BC I saw a midwife from 5 weeks so it’s weird they wait until 10 weeks here.
> 
> Also ordered a little shirt for DS for our announcement pic!
> 
> View attachment 1057837

Haha thought I was the only one that looks at the new due date threads. I keep peeping in on the November due date thread and it really makes you realise how far we all have come. 
I cant believe how close the 2nd tri is now. I expect there will be a December due date thread up soon. If not already. I haven't looked in a while so need to get peeping Tom ing hahahaha. 
I also lurk around the 2ww threads and TTC and I also love looking at the BFP announcements and pregnancy tests galary and helping womon on there. I even had a little look at the waiting go try thread. I guess I just like to read peoples stories. 
Thanks for the advice about the Dopplers hon I am going to order one tomorrow hopefully. Wud u say Amazon is best or Ebay? Im thinking Amazon. I've also set up a you tube account and have uploaded a video today demonstrating the hook effect. Think I may do a few pregnancy vlogs as well. 
I'm called faith and love on there. Cant stand watching videos back my accent makes me cringe so bad hahaha](*,)


----------



## Sander

Sugger - cool about the YouTube channel! I haven’t been able to find a good deal on Dopplers on Amazon. I bought mine 2nd hand on Craigslist (don’t know if you have that in England!) but if you look online you can find them used for cheaper and they’re usually like new! Otherwise yeah maybe eBay or just go to the manufactor’s website :)


----------



## Nolimitxox

Amazon charges the most for dopplers I found! I bought mine on ebay for 20 bucks less than the manufacturer website and it was brand new in box when I got it. I got a wusic. It's the one I bought for my SIL when she was pregnant two years ago and I like that it has the capability of recording to a computer or phone. :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awww thank you ladies I will make sure I ahe. A really good look


----------



## Sander

Oh hey guys you know what’s so fun is names!! Lol is it too early for that? :haha:

We had a girl name picked out already but I’m stumped on a boy name. 

We love Norah Rose for a girl, my son is Elias Oliver. 

For a boy we liked Ben, and I have a big enormous list but can’t seem to decide!

Anyone have names they like already?


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> Oh hey guys you know what’s so fun is names!! Lol is it too early for that? :haha:
> 
> We had a girl name picked out already but I’m stumped on a boy name.
> 
> We love Norah Rose for a girl, my son is Elias Oliver.
> 
> For a boy we liked Ben, and I have a big enormous list but can’t seem to decide!
> 
> Anyone have names they like already?

This!! Except it’s agreeing with DH on a name!! 
We have decided on Tinley Lorelle for a girl and we are stumped for a boy! I like the name Oaken and he likes Salter. I have no idea where he found that but obviously we don’t like normal type names, but we have a Lakelyn and Tallen already. We’re both just letting it sit hoping the other changes it’s mind haha!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Sander said:


> Oh hey guys you know what’s so fun is names!! Lol is it too early for that? :haha:
> 
> We had a girl name picked out already but I’m stumped on a boy name.
> 
> We love Norah Rose for a girl, my son is Elias Oliver.
> 
> For a boy we liked Ben, and I have a big enormous list but can’t seem to decide!
> 
> Anyone have names they like already?

We have both names picked, have for years. :) One is Hubby's father's name, including the middle because my husband is his middle name and then the first name as the middle name (they didn't want to do juniors or 1st) and the girls name is after a magic the gathering card. Nerdy sure, powerfully beautiful, yes.


----------



## Teanna

Sander said:


> Wow what great bump shots everyone! And so happy you found the heartbeat Nolimit!
> 
> Agreed that other sites are so horrible! I don’t know why this site is different but it’s nice to find such supportive and positive people!
> 
> I think I’ve said this before but for those ladies looking for a Doppler I find the AngelSounds is good (and affordable), I found bubs at just 7.5 weeks with it. Also heard good things about Sonoline B, but it’s more $$
> 
> I also stalk the other threads and am excited when I see later due date threads as it shows just how much time has passed :p
> 
> Afm, we have a family dinner this Friday so I’ll be telling my family (I’ll be 9 weeks), and in just a few weeks will be announcing to everyone! Exciting to get closer to 2nd Tri. I find this pregnancy has been flying by. I have my first midwife appointment next week. In BC I saw a midwife from 5 weeks so it’s weird they wait until 10 weeks here.
> 
> Also ordered a little shirt for DS for our announcement pic!
> 
> View attachment 1057837

Yup, I'm annoyed about midwives waiting until 10 weeks here too. I have my first appointment April 1st, but it's finally starting to feel soonish. 

It's exciting to see later due date threads. Pretty soon ladies will be getting December due dates.


----------



## Teanna

Sander said:


> Oh hey guys you know what’s so fun is names!! Lol is it too early for that? :haha:
> 
> We had a girl name picked out already but I’m stumped on a boy name.
> 
> We love Norah Rose for a girl, my son is Elias Oliver.
> 
> For a boy we liked Ben, and I have a big enormous list but can’t seem to decide!
> 
> Anyone have names they like already?

I've got names picked out already . I'm thinking for a girl Jocelynn Ellen or Aiden James for a boy. The middle names are names from my grandparents who have passed away. I was also considering Harper for a girl and Finlay for a boy.


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> Hi ladies.. wow this thread is so busy..
> 
> I missed like 6 pages.. I have updated the front page.. Let me know if I am missing anyone..
> 
> Afm slowly starting to get my energry back :dance:
> 
> Only getting sick 2-3 times which is super for me.. I'm Irish so I was happy to be able to enjoy the parade on paddy's day as I wasn't sick in the afternoon.. would have loving to have a drink but it will be worth it in a couple of months.. lol I'm not even a big drinker but I would love a vodka and coke lol..
> 
> I'm excited for my scan next Friday (29th) the last 2 days im extremely uncomfortable is anyone else like that? I know it's not possible but I feel the baby is leaning on my ribs so I can't get comfortable anywhere.. stretching pains happening also.. got scared for abit but they are nothing like period pain more uncomfortable and don't last long.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a Doppler!! What brand do use have or can you recommend one? I had one on dd1 but it was only a cheap one and I didn't use it till nearly 20 weeks.
> 
> Defo think I can start to feel flutters not sure if it is too soon.. I was about 13 weeks on dd2

Awww were both Irish haha! Where abouts are you from? I'm Belfast in Northern Ireland. Our scans also on the same day so amusing lol I'm too easily amused!


----------



## Jessie7003

Teanna said:


> Yup, I'm annoyed about midwives waiting until 10 weeks here too. I have my first appointment April 1st, but it's finally starting to feel soonish.
> 
> It's exciting to see later due date threads. Pretty soon ladies will be getting December due dates.

My first midwife appointment is 1st April too. I'm excited haha!


----------



## Jessie7003

Sander said:


> Oh hey guys you know what’s so fun is names!! Lol is it too early for that? :haha:
> 
> We had a girl name picked out already but I’m stumped on a boy name.
> 
> We love Norah Rose for a girl, my son is Elias Oliver.
> 
> For a boy we liked Ben, and I have a big enormous list but can’t seem to decide!
> 
> Anyone have names they like already?

Oh me and my OH (we finally sorted things) have always had a girls name picked from we were babies dating eachother (first got in at relationship at 18 and are 24 now). We love Aria but are thinking of spelling it Ariya. For a boy we are stuck between a couple; Noah, Lucas and Jayden.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies is fluorescent yellow stretchy cm normal at 10 weeks. It's like 01:21am and I cant sleep because when I went to the bathroom b4 bed when i wiped i noticed fluorescent yellow cm on the toilet paper. It was a little stretchy but I know that's normal but the colour alarmed me? My pee is fluorescent yellow and has been the whole way through. I had fluorescent yellow pee with my DS so I know that's normal but never seen cm that fluorescent b4.
Is this normal? I've been reading it can indicate a MC but surely not. I only saw my baby a week ago on a scan and the HB was strong and everything was great?
Is this something to worry about or is it just normal?


----------



## WishMeABaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies is fluorescent yellow stretchy cm normal at 10 weeks. It's like 01:21am and I cant sleep because when I went to the bathroom b4 bed when i wiped i noticed fluorescent yellow cm on the toilet paper. It was a little stretchy but I know that's normal but the colour alarmed me? My pee is fluorescent yellow and has been the whole way through. I had fluorescent yellow pee with my DS so I know that's normal but never seen cm that fluorescent b4.
> Is this normal? I've been reading it can indicate a MC but surely not. I only saw my baby a week ago on a scan and the HB was strong and everything was great?
> Is this something to worry about or is it just normal?

 Dont get yourself work up, hun. Its probably nothing, play some relaxing music and go to sleep. Im sure if there is anything wrong with you or your baby you'd know. I wouldn't be concern unless it was like a whole lot and you still have plenty coming out, then I say "phone the midwife." You are ok, sweety. Your baby is strong you are strong. Now go get some shut eyes. sending you hugs


----------



## Sander

Love love all the names!! Is anyone staying team yellow? I have no patience for that lol. We found out @ 16 weeks with DS during a private scan and intend on doing the same with this one. I can’t wait!

Sugger don’t worry, your prenatals can do that. It’s the excess vitamins coming out. :)


----------



## WishMeABaby

UGH!! Team Yellow is driving me nuts. I just tried the chinese calendar predictor 
Chinese Gender Calendar: Calculator, 2019 Predictor Chart for Baby Gender, Pregnancy Calendar

I got boy, tell us what you got if you do try it.


----------



## brittany12

I think we’re going to stay team yellow and it’s telling me boy. Just put in dates from dd and it was right, and dates for ds we’re wrong so we’ll see!


@Suggerhoney i think it’s fine!


----------



## Sander

Tried the Chinese calendar and with DS it said girl, this time it says boy so maybe the opposite is usually right :haha:

Anyone hoping for one or the other?


----------



## Nolimitxox

We're staying team yellow :)


----------



## Shorty88

I'm staying team yellow.. last baby so want it to be a surprise. I have 2 girls so would love a boy.. hubby wants to call him after him but we will call him jr to stop confusions..

I really feel I'm having a girl we have Luna for the name.. loving all the girls clothes so I'm just really excited to start buying everything. 

@Jessie7003 No way don't think I have come across from anyone from Ireland on this site. I'm originally from Dublin but living in Kildare now. 

Chinese calender says boy for me


----------



## Jessie7003

Sander said:


> Love love all the names!! Is anyone staying team yellow? I have no patience for that lol. We found out @ 16 weeks with DS during a private scan and intend on doing the same with this one. I can’t wait!
> 
> Sugger don’t worry, your prenatals can do that. It’s the excess vitamins coming out. :)

I plan on getting a private scan at 16 weeks to find out too! I need to buy pinks or blues!


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> I'm staying team yellow.. last baby so want it to be a surprise. I have 2 girls so would love a boy.. hubby wants to call him after him but we will call him jr to stop confusions..
> 
> I really feel I'm having a girl we have Luna for the name.. loving all the girls clothes so I'm just really excited to start buying everything.
> 
> @Jessie7003 No way don't think I have come across from anyone from Ireland on this site. I'm originally from Dublin but living in Kildare now.
> 
> Chinese calender says boy for me

I love Dublin! Have never been to kildare but plan to travel a lot more with baby for day trips so might have to visit!


----------



## Jessie7003

I would love a baby girl but at the same time would love a baby boy! All my sister's and even my brother had a baby girl first followed by many boys so it will be interesting if I follow the trend! Lots of people are saying girl but a lot more are saying boy so we shall see in 6 weeks!


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> Dont get yourself work up, hun. Its probably nothing, play some relaxing music and go to sleep. Im sure if there is anything wrong with you or your baby you'd know. I wouldn't be concern unless it was like a whole lot and you still have plenty coming out, then I say "phone the midwife." You are ok, sweety. Your baby is strong you are strong. Now go get some shut eyes. sending you hugs

Thank you so much hon. I managed to get to sleep in the end and the CM is back to normal colour today. I'm not sure why is was neon but maybe it was my folic acid because there yellow. All back to normal today tho. Thank you for replying.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Love love all the names!! Is anyone staying team yellow? I have no patience for that lol. We found out @ 16 weeks with DS during a private scan and intend on doing the same with this one. I can’t wait!
> 
> Sugger don’t worry, your prenatals can do that. It’s the excess vitamins coming out. :)

Thanks hon. My folic acid are yellow so maybe I was those as I take them at night. Everything is back to normal today just the normal very pale yellow stuff.


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> UGH!! Team Yellow is driving me nuts. I just tried the chinese calendar predictor
> Chinese Gender Calendar: Calculator, 2019 Predictor Chart for Baby Gender, Pregnancy Calendar
> 
> I got boy, tell us what you got if you do try it.

I got girl Haha. I got boy with DD so this shud be interesting hahaha


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I had my scan today, I need to go back next week as they couldn't see the bright white around babies skull, she's 99% certain it's because I'm before 12 weeks, the other 1% is baby could have anencephaly which obviously is incompatible with life, it's going to be the longest week ever. Baby was active on the scan, It's just heartbreaking for me at the moment x


----------



## Nolimitxox

I'm sorry myheart. That's a nerve wracking week! :(


----------



## brittany12

xxmyheartxx said:


> I had my scan today, I need to go back next week as they couldn't see the bright white around babies skull, she's 99% certain it's because I'm before 12 weeks, the other 1% is baby could have anencephaly which obviously is incompatible with life, it's going to be the longest week ever. Baby was active on the scan, It's just heartbreaking for me at the moment x

Oh honey!!! I’m so sorry! I’m sure it’s because you’re early! I know nothing will make the next week any easier though! Prayers for peace anyway though


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> Tried the Chinese calendar and with DS it said girl, this time it says boy so maybe the opposite is usually right :haha:
> 
> Anyone hoping for one or the other?

I don’t think we have a preference really this time since we have one of each! My dd really wants and says it’s a girl so I kind of hope it is for her! I also would love to use all of her cute clothes and all things girl again one last time! And totally would love for my boy that will be a middle child to get to stay the only boy! I feel like it’s a girl, but we’ll see if anything changes in the next few weeks to change my mind! I always seem to be extra sure after seeing the 12 week scans!


----------



## Shorty88

xxmyheartxx said:


> I had my scan today, I need to go back next week as they couldn't see the bright white around babies skull, she's 99% certain it's because I'm before 12 weeks, the other 1% is baby could have anencephaly which obviously is incompatible with life, it's going to be the longest week ever. Baby was active on the scan, It's just heartbreaking for me at the moment x

So sorry @xxmyheartxx 

I say it was due to you being only 11 weeks and maybe baby was just lying the wrong way. Was that a private scan or your dating scan?

It's hard but try not to worry.. think positive and please don't Google anything you will just scare yourself. Try keep busy for the next week and it will fly in and it will all be ok next week x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thank you ladies, it was my dating scan, scanned me for 40 mins, went for a walk to get baby to move to better positions, next Thursday can't come quick enough, I was so happy when she said there is babies heartbeat and then this later on, I'm staying off Google, I've grateful that the side view of baby looks good which is positive, it's just the skull when looking down on it, it's not bright white all around x


----------



## WishMeABaby

xxmyheartxx said:


> I had my scan today, I need to go back next week as they couldn't see the bright white around babies skull, she's 99% certain it's because I'm before 12 weeks, the other 1% is baby could have anencephaly which obviously is incompatible with life, it's going to be the longest week ever. Baby was active on the scan, It's just heartbreaking for me at the moment x

Im sending you positive vibes, don't stress yourself out and YES!! STAY AWAY FROM GOOGLE. *big hug*


----------



## Nolimitxox

We had a dating and viability scan this morning. Just under 9 weeks, 168bpm, and our Chinese Lunar Calendar prediction says GIRL. Hubby and I are so in love it's ridiculous. I knew we would be happy and excited but I wasn't prepared for how much we would love this baby already. Holy crap.


----------



## brittany12

Nolimitxox said:


> We had a dating and viability scan this morning. Just under 9 weeks, 168bpm, and our Chinese Lunar Calendar prediction says GIRL. Hubby and I are so in love it's ridiculous. I knew we would be happy and excited but I wasn't prepared for how much we would love this baby already. Holy crap.
> 
> View attachment 1057901

Congratulations! Babies rock your world! I had 2 and was so scared and Unsure about how to cope with a third.. saw a heartbeat and I was done... heart melted!


----------



## Shorty88

Only realising.. there is no twins in our thread is there?


----------



## Nolimitxox

Shorty88 said:


> Only realising.. there is no twins in our thread is there?

It would appear to not be so at this point.


----------



## brittany12

Y’all! I started to tackle the thing we’ve been dreading since finding out I was pregnant!!! 


..............THE PLAYROOM!!!!!!! AKA.......Baby #3’s NURSERY!!!!!!!!!


It.was.a.wreck! 

Went through toys and got rid of a ton! Separated toys into her toys and his toys. 
Cleaned both kids rooms and made room for toy boxes and their stuff in their rooms. 
Play room is now cleaned out minus the 2 huge book shelves of books I have to find a new home for!!! I deep cleaned and shampooed the area rug in the nursery, brought in and cleaned the dresser/changing table! 

I have a to paint in there and I need to do it soon because today kicked my hiney and it’s much easier than painting! 
I already have a crib and Mattress that ds is still using, so that may be away before that goes in there. I do have a crib from dd that turns into a full bed that I told my mom she could have for her spare room but I might put that one in baby’s room and then give her ds crib closer to September.
The only other thing I really have to purchase for this room (that would be a large purchase) would be a rocker.

So! There’s that! 

PS I start early because I know my body will be miserable soon with this being my 3rd and I waited til near the end with dd to repaint and I about died! And no DH cannottttt paint! He is awful! I did DS room early and was soooo glad!


----------



## WishMeABaby

brittany12 said:


> Y’all! I started to tackle the thing we’ve been dreading since finding out I was pregnant!!!
> 
> 
> ..............THE PLAYROOM!!!!!!! AKA.......Baby #3’s NURSERY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> It.was.a.wreck!
> 
> Went through toys and got rid of a ton! Separated toys into her toys and his toys.
> Cleaned both kids rooms and made room for toy boxes and their stuff in their rooms.
> Play room is now cleaned out minus the 2 huge book shelves of books I have to find a new home for!!! I deep cleaned and shampooed the area rug in the nursery, brought in and cleaned the dresser/changing table!
> 
> I have a to paint in there and I need to do it soon because today kicked my hiney and it’s much easier than painting!
> I already have a crib and Mattress that ds is still using, so that may be away before that goes in there. I do have a crib from dd that turns into a full bed that I told my mom she could have for her spare room but I might put that one in baby’s room and then give her ds crib closer to September.
> The only other thing I really have to purchase for this room (that would be a large purchase) would be a rocker.
> 
> So! There’s that!
> 
> PS I start early because I know my body will be miserable soon with this being my 3rd and I waited til near the end with dd to repaint and I about died! And no DH cannottttt paint! He is awful! I did DS room early and was soooo glad!

Omg, how exciting!!! I was thinking if I feel better this weekend I may start cleaning out the room next to ours for our baby. Awe....... I mean just awe... you have to share photos wh we're n you are done.


----------



## Teanna

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies is fluorescent yellow stretchy cm normal at 10 weeks. It's like 01:21am and I cant sleep because when I went to the bathroom b4 bed when i wiped i noticed fluorescent yellow cm on the toilet paper. It was a little stretchy but I know that's normal but the colour alarmed me? My pee is fluorescent yellow and has been the whole way through. I had fluorescent yellow pee with my DS so I know that's normal but never seen cm that fluorescent b4.
> Is this normal? I've been reading it can indicate a MC but surely not. I only saw my baby a week ago on a scan and the HB was strong and everything was great?
> Is this something to worry about or is it just normal?

very yellow urine is caused by B12 and B6 vitamins if your taking a higher dose than your body can metabolize. It's perfectly fine and normal. Prenatals tend to have a lot of those in them. I've had the yellow stretchy cm before when not pregnant, freaked me out too at the time but think it was just some sort of supplement I was taking. As long as there's no smell or irritation then it's likely just that.


----------



## Teanna

xxmyheartxx said:


> I had my scan today, I need to go back next week as they couldn't see the bright white around babies skull, she's 99% certain it's because I'm before 12 weeks, the other 1% is baby could have anencephaly which obviously is incompatible with life, it's going to be the longest week ever. Baby was active on the scan, It's just heartbreaking for me at the moment x

Sending positive vibes your way, hopefully the week flies by and you get good news Thursday. I'm sure it's just how early you are.


----------



## Teanna

The Chinese lunar calendar says girl which is also what I'm predicting. I'd be happy either way. I haven't had a scan yet and everyone around me is trying to predict I'm having twins which do run in my family. I hope not though, not sure how I'd handle that.


----------



## Sander

Just wanted to check in and see if anyone knows how Baby Brain is doing?


----------



## Shorty88

I know i was only thinking about her too @Sander 

@Baby_brain hope you are doing ok. Please feel free to keep checking in. I'm still part of the march 2019 due thread. Hope you are keeping well and taking it easy x 

Insomnia is killing me the last couple of nights it's 4:20 am here in Ireland and I have been awake since 2:30.. what is up with me


----------



## Sushai

Sooooo much to catch up on, I can never keep up!

12 weeks for me today! Can’t believe I’m 2 weeks away from 2nd tri!!


----------



## Shorty88

Sushai said:


> Sooooo much to catch up on, I can never keep up!
> 
> 12 weeks for me today! Can’t believe I’m 2 weeks away from 2nd tri!!


My gp counts sec tri from 13 weeks I have seen a few say 14 and 13 starting it. Either way you are so close.. can't wait to get into the second tri x


----------



## LadyStardust4

I've booked another private scan for this Sunday when I will be 10 +5 

Now that my sickness has mostly gone, I have no indication of if it's all ok in there and I just can't wait until my 12 week scan to find out!


----------



## Jessie7003

Girls appreciate when the sickness is gone seriously I used to stress so much and now i enjoy the days where I feel great!


----------



## Jessie7003

xxmyheartxx said:


> I had my scan today, I need to go back next week as they couldn't see the bright white around babies skull, she's 99% certain it's because I'm before 12 weeks, the other 1% is baby could have anencephaly which obviously is incompatible with life, it's going to be the longest week ever. Baby was active on the scan, It's just heartbreaking for me at the moment x

Praying for you! I'm sure all is fine and its just because you're early. I'm only going to be around 11 weeks and 1 day at my dating scan myself.


----------



## Baby_brain

Hi guys, it’s almost like you knew I was lurking...I have been checking in every day and glad to see you are mostly all doing very well. Sending lots of thoughts to myheart. I am sure this will be a nervous week but hope for you that it all turns out ok.

AFM. What a week it has been...finally got seen by the EPU on Monday. They offered me a D and C but the wait would be nearly 3 weeks. So I chose to have medical management. The first dose worked and I was sent home to miscarry. It was a horrible night and absolute agony but I passed my baby on Monday night. I then had another rough day when I passed a lot more clots. Bleeding eased off a bit yesterday but has got really heavy again today. Mentally I feel a bit better now the baby is gone (I know that sounds horrible.) They gave me a sick note for only two days but my GP has extended it until the end of next week so I will see how it goes. I am just super drained at the moment but trying to keep busy with jobs around the house. Follow up at the hospital on Tuesday. Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Baby_brain said:


> Hi guys, it’s almost like you knew I was lurking...I have been checking in every day and glad to see you are mostly all doing very well. Sending lots of thoughts to myheart. I am sure this will be a nervous week but hope for you that it all turns out ok.
> 
> AFM. What a week it has been...finally got seen by the EPU on Monday. They offered me a D and C but the wait would be nearly 3 weeks. So I chose to have medical management. The first dose worked and I was sent home to miscarry. It was a horrible night and absolute agony but I passed my baby on Monday night. I then had another rough day when I passed a lot more clots. Bleeding eased off a bit yesterday but has got really heavy again today. Mentally I feel a bit better now the baby is gone (I know that sounds horrible.) They gave me a sick note for only two days but my GP has extended it until the end of next week so I will see how it goes. I am just super drained at the moment but trying to keep busy with jobs around the house. Follow up at the hospital on Tuesday. Thanks for thinking of me.

Thank you hun.
Sending you many hugs, take it as easy as you can :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I have booked a private scan tomorrow just for their opinion, They are aware of what's happened yesterday, they advised that it might just too early. The sonographer who I am seeing tomorrow used to work at the hospital and set up herself 10 years ago and I've used for all of my children so value her opinion if that makes sense. Hopefully we see a nice bright skull x


----------



## Nolimitxox

Baby_brain said:


> Hi guys, it’s almost like you knew I was lurking...I have been checking in every day and glad to see you are mostly all doing very well. Sending lots of thoughts to myheart. I am sure this will be a nervous week but hope for you that it all turns out ok.
> 
> AFM. What a week it has been...finally got seen by the EPU on Monday. They offered me a D and C but the wait would be nearly 3 weeks. So I chose to have medical management. The first dose worked and I was sent home to miscarry. It was a horrible night and absolute agony but I passed my baby on Monday night. I then had another rough day when I passed a lot more clots. Bleeding eased off a bit yesterday but has got really heavy again today. Mentally I feel a bit better now the baby is gone (I know that sounds horrible.) They gave me a sick note for only two days but my GP has extended it until the end of next week so I will see how it goes. I am just super drained at the moment but trying to keep busy with jobs around the house. Follow up at the hospital on Tuesday. Thanks for thinking of me.

I'm glad they finally got you in and a treatment plan. That must have been so hard. I'm glad you had some time off work to recover physically and mentally. What kind of home projects are you tackling?


----------



## Sander

Baby Brain - it doesn’t sound awful, I think I would feel the same way. Carrying a baby without a heartbeat must be unimaginable, and I think I would also just want it to be out. I’m glad you got time off work, I hope you’re taking time for yourself to heal and grieve. Big big hugs xx

Myheart - I hope your private scan goes well! I’m sorry I’m sure this is such a stressful situation, but if both sonographers seem confident you’re just too early, they’re probably right. After all they see pregnant women all day every day!
Thinking of you :)


----------



## LadyStardust4

Baby_brain said:


> Hi guys, it’s almost like you knew I was lurking...I have been checking in every day and glad to see you are mostly all doing very well. Sending lots of thoughts to myheart. I am sure this will be a nervous week but hope for you that it all turns out ok.
> 
> AFM. What a week it has been...finally got seen by the EPU on Monday. They offered me a D and C but the wait would be nearly 3 weeks. So I chose to have medical management. The first dose worked and I was sent home to miscarry. It was a horrible night and absolute agony but I passed my baby on Monday night. I then had another rough day when I passed a lot more clots. Bleeding eased off a bit yesterday but has got really heavy again today. Mentally I feel a bit better now the baby is gone (I know that sounds horrible.) They gave me a sick note for only two days but my GP has extended it until the end of next week so I will see how it goes. I am just super drained at the moment but trying to keep busy with jobs around the house. Follow up at the hospital on Tuesday. Thanks for thinking of me.

Baby_brain... as somebody who has been through a similar thing, please do not go back to work before YOU are ready. Your mental health is really important and you need to recover from the trauma. Thinking of you, you are stronger than you think.


----------



## LadyStardust4

xxmyheartxx said:


> I have booked a private scan tomorrow just for their opinion, They are aware of what's happened yesterday, they advised that it might just too early. The sonographer who I am seeing tomorrow used to work at the hospital and set up herself 10 years ago and I've used for all of my children so value her opinion if that makes sense. Hopefully we see a nice bright skull x

Good luck! Will be thinking of you x


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> I had my scan today, I need to go back next week as they couldn't see the bright white around babies skull, she's 99% certain it's because I'm before 12 weeks, the other 1% is baby could have anencephaly which obviously is incompatible with life, it's going to be the longest week ever. Baby was active on the scan, It's just heartbreaking for me at the moment x

Hi hun I'm sure its because its early and ure not 12 weeks yet. I'm sure ure next scan will go well. I'm surprised they did ure dating scan so early I have to wait till I'm 13 weeks. 
Thinking of you and pray ure next scan goes really really well. :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nolimitxox said:


> We had a dating and viability scan this morning. Just under 9 weeks, 168bpm, and our Chinese Lunar Calendar prediction says GIRL. Hubby and I are so in love it's ridiculous. I knew we would be happy and excited but I wasn't prepared for how much we would love this baby already. Holy crap.
> 
> View attachment 1057901

Awwww so lovely hon. I was the same at both my scans. As soon as I see HB so much love. In already so attached to this little baby and so in love. Lovely picture hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

Baby_brain said:


> Hi guys, it’s almost like you knew I was lurking...I have been checking in every day and glad to see you are mostly all doing very well. Sending lots of thoughts to myheart. I am sure this will be a nervous week but hope for you that it all turns out ok.
> 
> AFM. What a week it has been...finally got seen by the EPU on Monday. They offered me a D and C but the wait would be nearly 3 weeks. So I chose to have medical management. The first dose worked and I was sent home to miscarry. It was a horrible night and absolute agony but I passed my baby on Monday night. I then had another rough day when I passed a lot more clots. Bleeding eased off a bit yesterday but has got really heavy again today. Mentally I feel a bit better now the baby is gone (I know that sounds horrible.) They gave me a sick note for only two days but my GP has extended it until the end of next week so I will see how it goes. I am just super drained at the moment but trying to keep busy with jobs around the house. Follow up at the hospital on Tuesday. Thanks for thinking of me.

Awww baby brain you have been in my thoughts as well. I think u did the right thing choosing the medical intervention. I'm still so sorry u are going through this heartache. Just know u are in Our thoughts.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies I ordered my doppler yesterday but it wont be here until the 29th March to the 3rd April. I'll be almost 12 weeks. I have a scan on 1st April and another scan on the 9th April which will be the dating scan where they check for adnormiltys. I'm going to get them to have a good look at baby at the scan on the 1st April because I'll be 11+6 and I want my mind put at rest so then I wont have to worry so much about the dating scan. Cant believe I have to wait until I'm 13 weeks for the dating scan but happy I'll he having a scan the week b4. So glad I had them 2 privet scans now other wise I wud have had a very long wait.
Hoping the doppler will arrive b4 the Scan and praying I will be able to find the HB. 

They class the 2nd tri here from 13 weeks some doctors even class it form 12 weeks so were all so close now ladies.
I'm so nervous about all the screening testing. Hubby isn't nervous one bit. He has Romney gypsy blood in him and he said he know that this baby will be healthy. I wish I cud be more like him and more calmer but I'm a born worrier. 

Sickness came back a bit yesterday but it hasn't been to bad today. Boobs are still tender but don't seem as tender as they was. 
Anyone else been suffering with insomnia. Like u feel totally drained but have trouble sleeping and then when u do fall asleep u keep waking up?


----------



## WishMeABaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies I ordered my doppler yesterday but it wont be here until the 29th March to the 3rd April. I'll be almost 12 weeks. I have a scan on 1st April and another scan on the 9th April which will be the dating scan where they check for adnormiltys. I'm going to get them to have a good look at baby at the scan on the 1st April because I'll be 11+6 and I want my mind put at rest so then I wont have to worry so much about the dating scan. Cant believe I have to wait until I'm 13 weeks for the dating scan but happy I'll he having a scan the week b4. So glad I had them 2 privet scans now other wise I wud have had a very long wait.
> Hoping the doppler will arrive b4 the Scan and praying I will be able to find the HB.
> 
> They class the 2nd tri here from 13 weeks some doctors even class it form 12 weeks so were all so close now ladies.
> I'm so nervous about all the screening testing. Hubby isn't nervous one bit. He has Romney gypsy blood in him and he said he know that this baby will be healthy. I wish I cud be more like him and more calmer but I'm a born worrier.
> 
> Sickness came back a bit yesterday but it hasn't been to bad today. Boobs are still tender but don't seem as tender as they was.
> Anyone else been suffering with insomnia. Like u feel totally drained but have trouble sleeping and then when u do fall asleep u keep waking up?

 O.M.G, I wake up every hour everynight ever since I found out Im pregnant. I have this alarm clock that projects to the ceiling and I swear, when I randomly wake up i feel like ive been sleeping for hours only to find out its been no more or no less than a hour. Im so exhausted through out the day. My morning sickness since my 10th week has started has been nothing, but puke. If I'm gagging its coming out I better just make it to the bathroom, But thankful today I've only gagged. - lol - I cant really hold a conversations because then my mouth will start to water up and you know the rest... YAY!!!!!! for ALL DAY morning sickness. woohoo.:happydance:


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> O.M.G, I wake up every hour everynight ever since I found out Im pregnant. I have this alarm clock that projects to the ceiling and I swear, when I randomly wake up i feel like ive been sleeping for hours only to find out its been no more or no less than a hour. Im so exhausted through out the day. My morning sickness since my 10th week has started has been nothing, but puke. If I'm gagging its coming out I better just make it to the bathroom, But thankful today I've only gagged. - lol - I cant really hold a conversations because then my mouth will start to water up and you know the rest... YAY!!!!!! for ALL DAY morning sickness. woohoo.:happydance:

Hahaha that's so me. I wake up and think oh it must be morning and I look at the Time and its only like 2am:shock:
Ure the exact same stage as me 10+2 thankfully I have not thrown up yet. I have felt very sick to the point of gagging but haven't actually thrown up.
My sickness hasn't been bad at all today and my boobs don't feel as tender so I'm a bit concerned.
:(
Just hope and pray everything is ok in there. Cant wait to start feeling baby move.
All i feel is little bubbles popping that's what it feels like and I think is that baby but I don't think that's possible this early. So I just put it down to gas Haha.


----------



## brittany12

Baby_brain said:


> Hi guys, it’s almost like you knew I was lurking...I have been checking in every day and glad to see you are mostly all doing very well. Sending lots of thoughts to myheart. I am sure this will be a nervous week but hope for you that it all turns out ok.
> 
> AFM. What a week it has been...finally got seen by the EPU on Monday. They offered me a D and C but the wait would be nearly 3 weeks. So I chose to have medical management. The first dose worked and I was sent home to miscarry. It was a horrible night and absolute agony but I passed my baby on Monday night. I then had another rough day when I passed a lot more clots. Bleeding eased off a bit yesterday but has got really heavy again today. Mentally I feel a bit better now the baby is gone (I know that sounds horrible.) They gave me a sick note for only two days but my GP has extended it until the end of next week so I will see how it goes. I am just super drained at the moment but trying to keep busy with jobs around the house. Follow up at the hospital on Tuesday. Thanks for thinking of me.

I had a mmc and passed baby on my own vs d&c as well and I get what you mean about feeling better.. it was like a closer for me and I’m actually glad I was able to do it that way vs the d&c. Sounds weird but it helped me cope! Praying for you!


----------



## brittany12

xxmyheartxx said:


> I have booked a private scan tomorrow just for their opinion, They are aware of what's happened yesterday, they advised that it might just too early. The sonographer who I am seeing tomorrow used to work at the hospital and set up herself 10 years ago and I've used for all of my children so value her opinion if that makes sense. Hopefully we see a nice bright skull x

Hopefully you’re just early or see what you need to see! We only have like 1 place for private scans but it’s not like how y’all have them I don’t believe. Like ours is for either finding out gender around 15-16 weeks or just seeing baby in 3d during 3rd trimester. I mean I guess you could technically book one for anytime in between those but it’s not cheap around here.

Edit; they also won’t tell you if anything is wrong.


----------



## Sander

Interesting Brittany here they don’t tell you if anything’s wrong via private scan either. They’re legally not allowed to tell you anything (except gender if you’re far enough along).

I’m sorry for all still dealing with MS. Weirdly for me I’ve had a pretty symptomless pregnancy so far. I had a small bout of MS a couple of days this week, mainly gagging no vomiting. I also spotted throughout with my son but haven’t had that either. Boobs feel ok, I’m only noticing being more exhausted and not being able to do the poopy diapers. Even that I can do if I really focus on not smelling it :haha:

I kind of am thinking I wasn’t as bad with my son as I remember, but that I had more time to analyze every twinge. Now I’m so busy with him I feel like I can go the whole day without even thinking of being pregnant.

I am guilty of regularly checking HB with the Doppler though haha. I catch it most of the time - the only times I can’t hear is when my bladder is empty. I always drink a bunch, wait and try again until I can find it.

Maybe this baby will be easier than my son haha


----------



## Teanna

Shorty88 said:


> I know i was only thinking about her too @Sander
> 
> @Baby_brain hope you are doing ok. Please feel free to keep checking in. I'm still part of the march 2019 due thread. Hope you are keeping well and taking it easy x
> 
> Insomnia is killing me the last couple of nights it's 4:20 am here in Ireland and I have been awake since 2:30.. what is up with me

Insominia has been the worst for me too. I usually have no issues with sleep but it's been an ongoing problem lately.


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> Interesting Brittany here they don’t tell you if anything’s wrong via private scan either. They’re legally not allowed to tell you anything (except gender if you’re far enough along).
> 
> I’m sorry for all still dealing with MS. Weirdly for me I’ve had a pretty symptomless pregnancy so far. I had a small bout of MS a couple of days this week, mainly gagging no vomiting. I also spotted throughout with my son but haven’t had that either. Boobs feel ok, I’m only noticing being more exhausted and not being able to do the poopy diapers. Even that I can do if I really focus on not smelling it :haha:
> 
> I kind of am thinking I wasn’t as bad with my son as I remember, but that I had more time to analyze every twinge. Now I’m so busy with him I feel like I can go the whole day without even thinking of being pregnant.
> 
> I am guilty of regularly checking HB with the Doppler though haha. I catch it most of the time - the only times I can’t hear is when my bladder is empty. I always drink a bunch, wait and try again until I can find it.
> 
> Maybe this baby will be easier than my son haha

 That’s pretty much how this pregnancy has been too! Except I have 2 kids, my husband lost his grandfather unexpectedly at the end of January when we found out I was pregnant and then just this past weekend his great grandfather also passed (grandfathers father) that one was expected though as he was 88 and has been fighting Parkinson’s Disease and some other health issues, and I also work full time at our plumbing company, stay at home/bring my kids to work with me mom, prn X-ray tech and part time photographer! So my life is a bit crazy and that probably has a lot to do with why I didn’t have as many first tri symptoms as I did my other two, but I can bet my third tri symptoms will be KILLER!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Ok, there's a lot to reply to, so I'll do my best.

Names - As far as I was concerned, our runner up names for DS were Matthew, Auston, and Liam (William). If that's still the case now, I'm leaning towards Matthew Werner (my late father) [second middle name].
For a girl, I've wanted an Emma for literally half my life. SO says he that's that name is old and boring and the closest he'd want to get to that is Emily, but he'd just call her Lee. So, the next time it comes up, I'd counter with Emmalee and then we can both just call her what we want. A far 2nd choice would probably be Leila or Laila. Lynn and Mae are our moms' middle names and I love the name Autumn, but probably not as a first name.
Either way, I'd like for all my kids' names to start with different letters.

Gender - Ya, we're finding out the gender, but probably keeping it as private as possible from friends and family. I have a SneakPeek kit, so I'll probably do that around my 12 week scan.

Chinese Predictor - It predicted boy with the dates for DS and predicted boy again, so I guess we'll see.

Preference - I think SO and I would both really like a girl, but I'm not looking forward to having to fight him over her name. Though we do already have everything for a boy and I'd really like to get a chance to use my dad's name. Plus, SO already asked if I wanted to try for a girl if the 2nd is another boy. So, that's probably my best chance to have 3 kids, which is what I want. Well, ideally 4, but I can settle for 3.

myheart - I'm sure everything is fine. Keeping my FX for you.

Nolimit - That's a great looking scan pic. Congrats!

Baby_brain - Glad to hear that everything went as well as could be expected. Just take the time you need to rest and recover and best wishes to you for next time.

brittany - I feel the same way. Doing it on my own at home was so preferable to some random medical building.

AFM, here's the jist of my scan results drama...
Monday - scan
Tuesday - Called for results, receptionist said they were still unviewed in the email inbox
Wednesday - Called again, different receptionist told me me Dr will be out of the office for a while and her sub is only in on Fridays and she's the only one who can view the results.
So, this is bullshit and one of the many reasons why people hate Drs. Like, if I was super sick and tried to make an appt, would they said I have to wait til Friday? No, they'd have someone else see. Just get another Dr to take a look, tell me the gestational age and what my EDD is. This is not difficult. Fucking idiots!

In other positive news though, I was able to find the HB really quickly last night and it was super strong and fast and we approximated the bpm were about 180. Such a beautiful sound.


----------



## Nolimitxox

I'm so glad you found the heartbeat so quickly!!! I do hate when Dr. Offices play that game, it's such bullcrap!! I hope someone gets back to you sooner over later with the great news :)


----------



## LNWXO

Hello everyone. 
Cor that took me a minute to catch up with the tread. I do love that it’s so active though :) 
Glad everyone is doing ok. I love that everyone is listening to their babies heartbeats! I wish I could do that. Although I don’t think it would be good for my mental health lol. 

I agree with the insomnia it’s so frustrating :(

Afm, the bleeding stopped after my sudden pour at 10 weeks. I have booked a private scan for today because I’m just so paranoid after the bleed. Well more than I already was lol.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

sonographer at the private place is happy with how baby is developing, calcification is happening for the skull, if she saw me today and didn't know what happened on Wednesday she wouldn't get me back for a re scan as baby is how should be, gave me loads of pics and a sneak pic in 4d, oh and dated me 12+2 and I have an anterior placenta as well. Feel so much more calmer now x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

baby pics :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Shorty88

Wow amazing @xxmyheartxx So happy for you.. pics are adorable and the 4d is amazing looks like the baby is snuggled asleep :kiss:


----------



## Shorty88

Ok so I finally figured out how to make a closed (private) Facebook page.. but I have to add someone in order to create the group ](*,)

So who would like to join the fb group??? You can only find it through a invite so no one on your page will know your on it.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I will join xx


----------



## butterflywolf

Shorty88 said:


> View attachment 1058009
> 
> 
> So anyone that wants to join the secret group you need to add me on Facebook once in the group you can unfriend me
> 
> My name is April Whelan and that is my profile pic
> 
> Just let me know your name here so I can look out for you

You'll be getting an invite shortly from me. Amy L. Not going to list my last name fully on here.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'll join. Brandy Goersch.


----------



## butterflywolf

Shorty88 said:


> View attachment 1058009
> 
> 
> So anyone that wants to join the secret group you need to add me on Facebook once in the group you can unfriend me
> 
> My name is April Whelan and that is my profile pic
> 
> Just let me know your name here so I can look out for you

So I found you but can't add you as a friend. I sent a message so check your junk folder.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

It's not giving me the option to add you as a friend.


----------



## LNWXO

Scan went well :) baby measuring 2 days further again! 175bpm and just so cute!! 
We are so excited to find out the gender. We know that it will probably be a boy due to my husband not having a girl in the family for over 90 years Xx


----------



## Shorty88

Weird.. should work now


----------



## Nolimitxox

Awesome news ink! All the scan pics are so wonderful!


----------



## Shorty88

LNWXO said:


> Scan went well :) baby measuring 2 days further again! 175bpm and just so cute!!
> We are so excited to find out the gender. We know that it will probably be a boy due to my husband not having a girl in the family for over 90 years Xx
> 
> View attachment 1058014


Congrats again.. are you going to be finding out the gender? I think this one will be breaking the 90 year string of boys x


----------



## LadyStardust4

Thanks Shorty, I'll join! I won't list my name but my profile picture is me in a wedding dress with Brooklyn Bridge behind me so you can't miss me! :)


----------



## Sander

I’ll join too :) Sydney A


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> View attachment 1058009
> 
> 
> So anyone that wants to join the secret group you need to add me on Facebook once in the group you can unfriend me
> 
> My name is April Whelan and that is my profile pic
> 
> Just let me know your name here so I can look out for you

Jessica j x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I have requested you hun, sent you a pm x


----------



## Shorty88

Hey,
Added some ladies once added the group I will delete friend request (please don't take offence x)


----------



## Nolimitxox

LadyStardust4 said:


> Thanks Shorty, I'll join! I won't list my name but my profile picture is me in a wedding dress with Brooklyn Bridge behind me so you can't miss me! :)

Lol I kind of want to see that now! Sounds like a photo from a magazine!!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

FINALLY heard back about my scan. Everything looks normal and EDD is October 20.


----------



## Nolimitxox

PrettyInInk42 said:


> FINALLY heard back about my scan. Everything looks normal and EDD is October 20.

This is the best news all day!!!! Hooray!


----------



## brittany12

xxmyheartxx said:


> baby pics :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 1057990
> View attachment 1057992

Oh my! Cutest thing ever!!! I want to go book a private 4d now! So glad for good news


----------



## brittany12

LNWXO said:


> Scan went well :) baby measuring 2 days further again! 175bpm and just so cute!!
> We are so excited to find out the gender. We know that it will probably be a boy due to my husband not having a girl in the family for over 90 years Xx
> 
> View attachment 1058014

Really!? I totally think girl for you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Wowsers so much to catch up on.
Yay for all the scans going so well loving the photos and @xxmyheartxx I'm so happy for you sweety thank God all is normal at least you can chill now hon. 

Sorry I haven't been on today I've been so busy doing all the housework and been feeling sick all day today:sick:
My boobs have also been so sore.

Having some major sharp dragging like pains low down tonight. Hopping its just stretching pains. 
I'm the same stage now as I was when I had my first MC. 10+4 so feeling really on edge. Getting back pains but think that's just from doing the housework and stuff.

So happy you have all heard ure babies HB on dopplers. I still haven't heard the HB yet only seen it on the scans. 
Really want my doppler to hurry up and get here but I think my the time it arrives I wud of had my next scan. 
Unless they get it sent out earlier. Here's hoping. 

My scan is a week on Monday I know it's not really a baby scan but I'm sure they wont mind moving the prob a little to the left to have a look at baby. Just praying theres still a strong HB and baby has grown. 
Don't think I'll be able to get photos of that scan but I will be able to get pics of my dating scan on 9th April providing all is ok with baby. It really can not get here fast enough:nope:


----------



## Teanna

Shorty88 said:


> View attachment 1058009
> 
> 
> So anyone that wants to join the secret group you need to add me on Facebook once in the group you can unfriend me
> 
> My name is April Whelan and that is my profile pic
> 
> Just let me know your name here so I can look out for you

I'm Teanna D, friend request sent. Profile pic is me with a cheetah


----------



## Shorty88

PrettyInInk42 said:


> FINALLY heard back about my scan. Everything looks normal and EDD is October 20.


Woohoo great news I have updated the front page xx


----------



## Shorty88

If anyone else wants to join the secret group on Facebook let me know.. I'll be deleting my pic and name comment tomorrow (getting abit paranoid if shared too much hahahaha)


----------



## Demotivated

Shorty..I am sending you a request now.. my name is Juhi...


----------



## Shorty88

Demotivated said:


> Shorty..I am sending you a request now.. my name is Juhi...


Just invited you there x


----------



## Demotivated

Lovely scan pics ladies.. good to see how we all are progressing

AFM, I am in a bit of anxious state. I found the HB on Doppler at 10weeks but haven't been able to find it since then. Tried a couple of times but no luck. So definitely worried.. My NT scan is on Tuesday so fingers crossed.

I also caught a viral throat infection from my DH and literally in so muhm pain. Can't take any medication except calpol so going through a tough Time. Have lost 6 pounds in 3 days :(


----------



## Nolimitxox

That stinks!! I really hope you start to feel better soon. Tuesday will be here before you know it and you'll see/hear a lovely heartbeat, I'm sure!! :)


----------



## Jessie7003

Demotivated said:


> Lovely scan pics ladies.. good to see how we all are progressing
> 
> AFM, I am in a bit of anxious state. I found the HB on Doppler at 10weeks but haven't been able to find it since then. Tried a couple of times but no luck. So definitely worried.. My NT scan is on Tuesday so fingers crossed.
> 
> I also caught a viral throat infection from my DH and literally in so muhm pain. Can't take any medication except calpol so going through a tough Time. Have lost 6 pounds in 3 days :(

I wouldn't worry about finding hb then not finding it again at this early stage. Baby is absolutely tiny. This is one of the reasons I won't buy a doppler I would panic too much. Sorry about the viral hope you feel better soon! I lost 6 lbs myself but it was from being sick all the time but I do have a terrible head cold atm! 

My sickness seems to be completely away! Praying I don't say that for it to come back haha!


----------



## Shorty88

Teanna said:


> I'm Teanna D, friend request sent. Profile pic is me with a cheetah


Invite sent x


----------



## brittany12

12 weekkkssssss!

Feels like such a huge milestone! I also feel like I’ve been pregnant forever, but not really? 

My Doppler is literally about to kick the bucket! It’s so bad, but managed to find baby heartbeat was about 155-160 if it’s still accurate. That number seems pretty normal from my scans though! 

I’m a part time photographer and today is a busy evening for me! I do “mini sessions” which is a photo session with much less time and much cheaper for clients than a normal family session would be. People love them so I have several hours of them this evening! And then work my X-ray job all day tomorrow! Then Monday is back to the plumbing company grind to get some billing done! So much for having a weekend! 

Is everyone on the mend from first tri and starting to get to feeling good again?


----------



## Shorty88

brittany12 said:


> 12 weekkkssssss!
> 
> Feels like such a huge milestone! I also feel like I’ve been pregnant forever, but not really?
> 
> My Doppler is literally about to kick the bucket! It’s so bad, but managed to find baby heartbeat was about 155-160 if it’s still accurate. That number seems pretty normal from my scans though!
> 
> I’m a part time photographer and today is a busy evening for me! I do “mini sessions” which is a photo session with much less time and much cheaper for clients than a normal family session would be. People love them so I have several hours of them this evening! And then work my X-ray job all day tomorrow! Then Monday is back to the plumbing company grind to get some billing done! So much for having a weekend!
> 
> Is everyone on the mend from first tri and starting to get to feeling good again?


So exciting we are starting to reach 2nd tri.. 

I'm actually starting to feel like myself again :happydance:

Still sick but I am able to eat and drink now.. boobs are also starting to settle woohoo 

Sounds like a busy weekend @brittany12 

I'm taking advantage of my hubby being off at weekends and staying in bed watching Netflix


----------



## playgirl666

Shorty88 said:


> View attachment 1058009
> 
> 
> So anyone that wants to join the secret group you need to add me on Facebook once in the group you can unfriend me
> 
> My name is April Whelan and that is my profile pic
> 
> Just let me know your name here so I can look out for you

hi i have sent a request, my name is carly x


----------



## Shorty88

playgirl666 said:


> hi i have sent a request, my name is carly x


Invite sent x


----------



## Demotivated

Thank you girls. So I just got a call from the scan centre that tuesday is v busy day and they might call me in on Wednesday or Friday. I m good with it as I'll b closer to 12weeks but no timing confirmed and pretty sure it will mess with my work schedule :|


----------



## playgirl666

i no how u feel, i have managed to find babys heartbeat quite easy, last heared it on thursday, but i cant find it today :( tried twice x


----------



## Jessie7003

Oh the nausea is back today for sure I'm just praying the sickness isn't to follow haha!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@brittany12 yay for 12 weeks it's so amazing how far we have all come. I'll be 11 weeks Tuesday and I cant believe it. I know what you mean it feels like time has gone so so slow to get this far but at the same time it hasn't. I know that don't make sense at all but do you know what I mean? Are you going to to a 12 week bump pic? I cant wait to see<3
That's so cool that you do photography hon I love going for nice walks with the dog and taking photos of the scenery etc and wildlife. 

@Demotivated and @playgirl666 I think ure be just fine ladies. Babies move alot from 10 weeks they do flips and all sorts so its prob Bescause baby has moved or ure placenta may be at the front and that wud make it hard to find HB. I'm sure u will find babies HB again soon or if not u will see very active little babies and see the HB at ure scans. <3

@Shorty88 add me hon I'm Dannii-Marie Slater Arnold on FB. 

@Jessie7003 sorry about the sickness hon. Ibe been feeling sick the last 2 days but I'm still so thankful I haven't thrown up yet.


----------



## Shorty88

@Suggerhoney No option to add you.. if you want to add me x


----------



## playgirl666

thank u @Suggerhoney i just found babys heartbeat :) was 173 feel better now, hope ur doing ok x


----------



## Nolimitxox

Ugh my MS is back with a venegence today. I forgot to take my medicine and I'm paying for it. 9 weeks today.


----------



## Demotivated

Suggerhoney said:


> @brittany12 yay for 12 weeks it's so amazing how far we have all come. I'll be 11 weeks Tuesday and I cant believe it. I know what you mean it feels like time has gone so so slow to get this far but at the same time it hasn't. I know that don't make sense at all but do you know what I mean? Are you going to to a 12 week bump pic? I cant wait to see<3
> That's so cool that you do photography hon I love going for nice walks with the dog and taking photos of the scenery etc and wildlife.
> 
> @Demotivated and @playgirl666 I think ure be just fine ladies. Babies move alot from 10 weeks they do flips and all sorts so its prob Bescause baby has moved or ure placenta may be at the front and that wud make it hard to find HB. I'm sure u will find babies HB again soon or if not u will see very active little babies and see the HB at ure scans. <3
> 
> @Shorty88 add me hon I'm Dannii-Marie Slater Arnold on FB.
> 
> @Jessie7003 sorry about the sickness hon. Ibe been feeling sick the last 2 days but I'm still so thankful I haven't thrown up yet.

That is quite possible as I had an anterior placenta with DS. It took ages to feel his kicking!


----------



## WishMeABaby

Ladies, I hope everyone is doing good today. As for finding the HB, please don't stress, I don't know how big my uterus is, but I believe all of our L.O's are world gymnastic/Olympics Swimmer, lol. I will find the HB on the left side area, it will slowly move away and the next time I find it its on the other side. I believe at 10w they are just Olympics Swimmers. One of the two. And lately I've been finding the heart beat a little higher then before where it was lower next to the pubic bone. Saw my little nieces earlier and two of them, 9 and 10 years old, whispered to my husband, "Unlce, Aunty, tummy is so round is she having a baby?" - haha


----------



## Jessie7003

Nolimitxox said:


> Ugh my MS is back with a venegence today. I forgot to take my medicine and I'm paying for it. 9 weeks today.

Mine's is back too I was sick so many times last night it's not even normal! What medicine do you take? I have those beginning with c and I still haven't taken one I'm such a worrier that taking stuff will hurt baby. If i heard others were taking it and baby was completely fine I'd probably take it when necessary!


----------



## Nolimitxox

My doctor gave me a medication called bonjesta. They also suggested unisom or dicelgis. Just ask your doctor or midwife what medications are safe to take in pregnancy. You shouldn't have to suffer like that!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Has anyone's Dr or MW suggested they take two 81mg tablets of Aspirin a day starting at 12 weeks? My MW suggested this for me last time, but I didn't get that far. She said it's to help prevent low birth weight, delivering too soon, pre-e, etc., all things I did NOT have with my son. It really just sounded like she suggested it cuz I'm fat. 

Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying their weekends. FX everyone's MS goes away soon and we all find the HBs easier. :)


----------



## Nolimitxox

Ink! No not because of weight. Asprin actually thins your blood and can get prevent clotting and it will help with pre-eclampsia. :) I would be on it myself if I wasn't allergic! It was reccomended from the start of our cycle back in January.


----------



## Jessie7003

Nolimitxox said:


> My doctor gave me a medication called bonjesta. They also suggested unisom or dicelgis. Just ask your doctor or midwife what medications are safe to take in pregnancy. You shouldn't have to suffer like that!!

Cyclizine it's called. They said they prescribe it to everyone who has severe sickness but the risks can't be proven because pregnant women can't take part in drug trials.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Jessie7003 said:


> Cyclizine it's called. They said they prescribe it to everyone who has severe sickness but the risks can't be proven because pregnant women can't take part in drug trials.

I would say they're not being up front about the studies that have been done. A quick Google search shows no risks and classes at B level meaning there were no affects in human trials. While true they cannot test in pregnant humans they do animal test in pregnancy and there are no known risks. I would say (and I'm not a pharmacist or doctor) you should be safe to take this as it would appear to be perscribed often for morning sickness. I was offered this medication but went with the bonjesta because of the samples my doctor gave me. Had I decided it didn't work well, the medication you were perscribed is what I would be taking. :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> @Suggerhoney No option to add you.. if you want to add me x

Ok hon what's ure name or you can send me a messenger message and we can do it that way what ever is easier for u sweety


----------



## Suggerhoney

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Has anyone's Dr or MW suggested they take two 81mg tablets of Aspirin a day starting at 12 weeks? My MW suggested this for me last time, but I didn't get that far. She said it's to help prevent low birth weight, delivering too soon, pre-e, etc., all things I did NOT have with my son. It really just sounded like she suggested it cuz I'm fat.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying their weekends. FX everyone's MS goes away soon and we all find the HBs easier. :)

My MW just told me to continue taking folic acid and vitamin D all the way through. I'm already on baby Asprin tho to stop me getting clots in the valve near my liver. That's only because I've had a liver transplant tho. 
I have seen a few posts where womon are taking asprin in early pregnancy I'm not sure why tho


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies 

So I know this sounds crazy but I'm pretty sure I felt baby kick last night. 
I had it the night b4 and thought is that baby or is that gas. But last night I really think it was baby. It felt like tiny kicks or like popcorn popping if that makes sense. 
I'm almost 11 weeks and it seems a bit early but this is not my first baby. 
I didnt even feel my DD until about 20 weeks because my placenta was at the front. 
Is it even possible to feel baby this early? 
I'm pretty sure it wasnt gas it felt different.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Suggerhoney said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> So I know this sounds crazy but I'm pretty sure I felt baby kick last night.
> I had it the night b4 and thought is that baby or is that gas. But last night I really think it was baby. It felt like tiny kicks or like popcorn popping if that makes sense.
> I'm almost 11 weeks and it seems a bit early but this is not my first baby.
> I didnt even feel my DD until about 20 weeks because my placenta was at the front.
> Is it even possible to feel baby this early?
> I'm pretty sure it wasnt gas it felt different.


I am sure it's baby! How cute!!!


----------



## Jessie7003

Nolimitxox said:


> I would say they're not being up front about the studies that have been done. A quick Google search shows no risks and classes at B level meaning there were no affects in human trials. While true they cannot test in pregnant humans they do animal test in pregnancy and there are no known risks. I would say (and I'm not a pharmacist or doctor) you should be safe to take this as it would appear to be perscribed often for morning sickness. I was offered this medication but went with the bonjesta because of the samples my doctor gave me. Had I decided it didn't work well, the medication you were perscribed is what I would be taking. :)

Thank you so much I'll keep that in mind on my bad days!


----------



## brittany12

Y’all!! I have to catch up on here but I am exhausted! I mentioned the other day about how much I had to work this weekend and I’m finally off of work for the day and getting some Pizza Hut for dinner but it’s back at it tomorrow! I don’t mind working I just miss the family weekend time ya know? And sleeping in! Haha!

I’ll have to ask my dr about aspirin and pre eclampsia! I’ve had it with both pregnancies and really want to avoid it this time!! I wish there was more ways of avoiding it


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> So I know this sounds crazy but I'm pretty sure I felt baby kick last night.
> I had it the night b4 and thought is that baby or is that gas. But last night I really think it was baby. It felt like tiny kicks or like popcorn popping if that makes sense.
> I'm almost 11 weeks and it seems a bit early but this is not my first baby.
> I didnt even feel my DD until about 20 weeks because my placenta was at the front.
> Is it even possible to feel baby this early?
> I'm pretty sure it wasnt gas it felt different.

this is my 4th, and i have felt the same as u described a few times :) x


----------



## playgirl666

im almost 11 weeks now, and this morning i have this almost like heavy feeling (down there) when i sit or stand, anyone else getting this? x


----------



## Demotivated

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Has anyone's Dr or MW suggested they take two 81mg tablets of Aspirin a day starting at 12 weeks? My MW suggested this for me last time, but I didn't get that far. She said it's to help prevent low birth weight, delivering too soon, pre-e, etc., all things I did NOT have with my son. It really just sounded like she suggested it cuz I'm fat.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying their weekends. FX everyone's MS goes away soon and we all find the HBs easier. :)

Aye sir. i am plus size and i m on a higher dose of it!


----------



## Sushai

Got my NT scan tomorrow, I’ll be 12+5, can’t wait!!


----------



## playgirl666

Sushai said:


> Got my NT scan tomorrow, I’ll be 12+5, can’t wait!!

yay, i have mine on friday, it cant come quick enough x


----------



## Shorty88

Sushai said:


> Got my NT scan tomorrow, I’ll be 12+5, can’t wait!!


Uh exciting can't wait to see your scan x

@playgirl666 My scan Friday too.. cannot wait. What time is your scan at? I'm in Ireland mine is 8:30am


----------



## Shorty88

Suggerhoney said:


> Ok hon what's ure name or you can send me a messenger message and we can do it that way what ever is easier for u sweety


Sent you a pm on Facebook x @Suggerhoney


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Busy week for scans this week! I can't wait for our re scan on Thursday, then we will be telling my grandparents and some of our friends though tbh they can probably tell from the size of me x


----------



## playgirl666

Shorty88 said:


> Uh exciting can't wait to see your scan x
> 
> @playgirl666 My scan Friday too.. cannot wait. What time is your scan at? I'm in Ireland mine is 8:30am

hi mines at 9.10 :) will post a pic after, hope all goes well for u


----------



## PrettyInInk42

playgirl - Ya, I've been having that full feeling on and off for weeks. Hopefully it's a good thing. lol

So, I had my first MW appt today. I finally got to see the actual scan report. It said hb was 181 (awesome) and said I was measuring 9w0d and my EDD was Oct 20. The thing is, based on my LMP (which gave me an EDD of Oct 20), I should have been measuring 9w1d. So, I half-ass tried to explain that to the women on the phone and asked if my EDD should be the 21st instead and she just said "This is just what the Dr told me". Anyway, the MW (who was actually one of their students) said they decide on your EDD based on what the measurements from the scan are, not your LMP, so she's changed my EDD to Oct 21. Just FYI.


----------



## LNWXO

Yay for all the upcoming scans! Mine isn’t until the 1st when il be 13 weeks. 

Officially 12 weeks today!! (According to last scan measurements anyway)
My nausea is slowly easing, every now and then il feel a wave but it doesn’t last too long thank god!

X


----------



## Jessie7003

Can't wait for my scan on Friday either! Though mine's at 2.30 unfortunately! Working 6am to 12pm though so hopefully won't have much waiting round to do!


----------



## Sander

Lucky ladies with more scans! I won’t see baby again until 20 weeks (unless we do the private gender scan @ around 16 weeks).

We didn’t do NT testing with our son and won’t with this baby either. We’d keep the LO either way and I’ve known people to get abnormal results that they freaked out about only to have everything be fine. But that’s just me, lol. I’m too much of a worry wart :p I am jealous that you all get to see baby again soon!


----------



## Nolimitxox

I'm a lucky one. April 2nd is our next scan and it's my 5th one for the first trimester. My OB fully understands what we've done to get here and helps me out with extra scans until we get a little further into this pregnancy. 

We heard LOs heart again on the Doppler tonight. Little bugger must have been napping because I had it for a solid 3 minutes. We even got to record it. We tell my sister and brother in law tomorrow by gifting my 2 year old niece a shirt that says "cousins make the best friends!". 

I think we will do the NT testing. Not to make a decision about how to continue the pregnancy but to be as educated about any disabilities we may face. As a sister of an older brother with Down Syndrome we would never terminate over life-compatible disabilities but I am also not an expert in all of them, so I would want to be as informed as possible. :)


----------



## Sushai

Had my scan today and baby is measuring beautifully. They were a little stubborn but we got all the measurements in the end.


----------



## Shorty88

Sushai said:


> Had my scan today and baby is measuring beautifully. They were a little stubborn but we got all the measurements in the end.


Great scan pics.. the 4d one is cool.. Is that baby with hands over its head and legs opened?


----------



## Sushai

Shorty88 said:


> Great scan pics.. the 4d one is cool.. Is that baby with hands over its head and legs opened?

Thank you and yes it is.


----------



## Shorty88

Sushai said:


> Thank you and yes it is.


It could be way too soon but is that a boy I'm seeing?? Are you going to find out or stay team yellow x


----------



## Shorty88

Based on last scan I'm 12 weeks today not changing sticker till Friday dating scan. I have already said this on the Facebook group but super nervous don't know why.. a few have their scans this week.. excited to see all the babies grown.. can't believe some are nearly in 2nd tri already :dance:

Iv seen some bfps that are now due in Dec makes me very excited that we will be meeting our lil ones soon x

I Think my section is going to be booked for end of September if everything goes well


----------



## Sushai

Shorty88 said:


> It could be way too soon but is that a boy I'm seeing?? Are you going to find out or stay team yellow x

I really hope so shorty88! And yes we will definitely be finding out, just a few more weeks until then.

Also can’t wait to hear all about your scan, not long now til Friday!


----------



## Sander

Yeah Sushai looks boy to me!! Beautiful scan


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> Lucky ladies with more scans! I won’t see baby again until 20 weeks (unless we do the private gender scan @ around 16 weeks).
> 
> We didn’t do NT testing with our son and won’t with this baby either. We’d keep the LO either way and I’ve known people to get abnormal results that they freaked out about only to have everything be fine. But that’s just me, lol. I’m too much of a worry wart :p I am jealous that you all get to see baby again soon!

We feel this way too but I try to think of it as another chance to see baby so they don’t tell me any information from the scan we just look at baby!!

Edit to say.. after they do the blood work plus scan and gather all of their info if something really stuck out to them of course I’d want to know so we could educate ourselves but It wouldn’t change anything!


----------



## brittany12

So excited for all of the scans!! Such a big week for us! Mine is on Friday first thing in the morning thankfully! I’m super excited! I’m hoping to get our favorite tech again! She scanned me at this point with my son and made a guess at gender and did a potty shot for us! She’s super sweet! The other two techs are nice but don’t really go the extra mile usually! We are staying team yellow but I’d still think it would be fun to peek and see if we could figure things out ourselves! Dh doesn’t care to know or look at all but I would totally take a peek! I wouldn’t feel too confident in knowing what I saw anyway so I don’t feel like it would ruin being team yellow! Also because I’d never say anything to anyone else anyway and I think that’s most of the fun is having everyone else on edge waiting to hear if it’s a boy or girl after I’ve given birth!

I believe I’m feeling more and more movements! It’s still when something has pressure on my belly.. like seatbelt, pants, if I’m laying kind of on my belly.. things like that! I’m reallly trying to enjoy this pregnancy because it’s indeed my last! Which is also crazy to think this chapter of my life is ending so soon! Newborn stage is my absolute favorite! 

We got out all of dd clothes from the storage bin and I’m so ready to start digging in there <3 I love baby girl stuff soooooooo much! 

Ps I’ll get my 12 week bump photo here in a little bit!


----------



## LNWXO

I’m also wondering if I can feel movement too! Although this is my second so I’m not sure if I’m making it up or not lol. 

I’m not sure what to do regarding my bleeding. It’s been 2 weeks since my heavy bleed and I’ve been on off bleeding fresh blood to brown blood... I rang the epu at the weekend and she made me feel stupid for ringing and said if I am not filling a pad then don’t worry... grrrr. I’d really like some reassurance tbh but I guess they are going to make me wait until my dating scan next Monday. X


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies I’m feeling supper anxious about my dating scan esp because they do all the screening and bloods to check for chromazonal adnormatitys. ESP being 39 years old. I just can’t get excited for the scan because I feel so afraid that something will be wrong or the baby’s Heart has stopped beating. My Doppler still hasn’t arrived and won’t untill next week and my anxiety is bad. 

Sadly I have to wait till I’m 13 weeks for the dating scan so another 2 weeks to go yet:(

I do have a scan on Monday but that’s at a different hospital and it’s only a abdominal scan of my liver and kidneys and I’m not sure if they will check baby as well but I’m hoping they do. I will defenitly be asking and they only have to move the probe a little to see baby. So hopefully I will get a nice scan tech that will be happy to check baby. I’m going to explain to them how anxious i am as well so hopefully that will give them the push to just have a look at baby. 

Still can’t work out if I can feel movements or if it’s just gas. It always happens at night when I’m on the sofa relaxing watching tv. Last night it felt like little rolls but I still can’t be sure if it’s baby or not. I really hope it is and I get to feel it more and more, 

Cangrats on all ure scans ladies. The 9th of April can’t come quick enough for me. Hoping the next 2 weeks fly. Reallly wish I was having my dating scan at 12 weeks it’s so crap i have to wait untill 13 weeks. 

Please keep it all crossed ladies that they agree to have a look at baby on Monday. I’ll be 11+6 going by the measurements of my Last scan.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@brittany12 
I had pre eclampsia with my last pregnancy it started around 30 weeks. I also had that pregnancy liver thing (Intrahepatic Cholestasis) so I was induced at 35+4. I will be at high risk for that again with this pregnancy so even tho I’m not due till October it will be more likely I I’ll be induced or offered a c section in September. I’m not gonna lie because as you know pre eclampsia is not nice it made really unwell and that liver thing was awful the itching is intense. I really wanna make it to 36 37 weeks this time. Hopefully no earler


----------



## Sander

Yes it’s definitely good to be prepared for any developmental difficulties! Aw I hope those of you hoping to get a peek at gender get a good look :p

LNWXO - that’s super stressful. When I had bleeding in my last pregnancy I put myself on modified bed rest and that helped a ton. I had a sensitive cervix that would bleed whenever I over exerted myself. Don’t know if that’s a possibility for you but maybe you can try relaxing over the weekend and see if that helps the bleeding! I can’t remember if you have a Doppler? Anyhow it’s too bad they won’t give you a reassurance scan. Hopefully the spotting eases up soon!!

Sugger I’m sure your baby will be fine :) I had a friend who had 3 little ones in her early 40s and they were all healthy kids. 

So exciting for everyone feeling movement!! I can’t wait :p

AFM, I brought my Doppler on our trip in case I got worried at all. I’ve been so good and haven’t checked in almost a week, but thought I’d have a listen this morning. Found baby immediately and above the pubic bone even though I had just peed. It’s always exciting to hear the heartbeat but I got such a good listen this morning, baby was staying in one spot and it was super clear. Can’t believe this pregnancy is almost a quarter way done!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sushai said:


> Had my scan today and baby is measuring beautifully. They were a little stubborn but we got all the measurements in the end.

This is so awesome I really think that’s a little boy hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Yes it’s definitely good to be prepared for any developmental difficulties! Aw I hope those of you hoping to get a peek at gender get a good look :p
> 
> LNWXO - that’s super stressful. When I had bleeding in my last pregnancy I put myself on modified bed rest and that helped a ton. I had a sensitive cervix that would bleed whenever I over exerted myself. Don’t know if that’s a possibility for you but maybe you can try relaxing over the weekend and see if that helps the bleeding! I can’t remember if you have a Doppler? Anyhow it’s too bad they won’t give you a reassurance scan. Hopefully the spotting eases up soon!!
> 
> Sugger I’m sure your baby will be fine :) I had a friend who had 3 little ones in her early 40s and they were all healthy kids.
> 
> So exciting for everyone feeling movement!! I can’t wait :p
> 
> AFM, I brought my Doppler on our trip in case I got worried at all. I’ve been so good and haven’t checked in almost a week, but thought I’d have a listen this morning. Found baby immediately and above the pubic bone even though I had just peed. It’s always exciting to hear the heartbeat but I got such a good listen this morning, baby was staying in one spot and it was super clear. Can’t believe this pregnancy is almost a quarter way done!


Awwwww thank you sweety and that’s so cool u found the HB rite away. The Doppler I brought can apparently pick up babies HB from 8 weeks. I’ll be around 12 weeks when mine finally gets here so hopefully I won’t find it hard to find. I’ve brought one that tells you how many beats per minute so that shud be interesting. The Gel has arived just waiting on the Doppler now. Hurry up hahaha :coffee:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Urghhh ladies I'm coming down with something. 
Felt really chesty last night i have asthma so just took my inhalers and eventually managed to get to sleep. 

But all day today I've just felt off. My head and neck have been hurting and my throat feels weird I also feel extremely exhausted. I just took my temp because I feel so cold and I've got a temp of 38.4c 101f urghhhh. My chest is still feeling a little tight. I'm going to take some paracetamol and try and get some sleep. Just hoping it's a cold or something.


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Urghhh ladies I'm coming down with something.
> Felt really chesty last night i have asthma so just took my inhalers and eventually managed to get to sleep.
> 
> But all day today I've just felt off. My head and neck have been hurting and my throat feels weird I also feel extremely exhausted. I just took my temp because I feel so cold and I've got a temp of 38.4c 101f urghhhh. My chest is still feeling a little tight. I'm going to take some paracetamol and try and get some sleep. Just hoping it's a cold or something.

Feel better


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Feel better

Thanks sweety I've got my temp down to 37.8c now so that's a bit better. Hopefully I will feel a bit better in the morning.


----------



## Teanna

Time is dragging by again, still haven't even seen a midwife but my first appointment is next Monday at 1:30. I'm getting excited to hopefully hear the baby on a doppler if not get a scan. My sister said her midwife booked the ultrasounds within a day or 2 of the midwife appointment so I'm hoping for similar. So close now. I plan to tell work and the rest of my close family after, but really dreading that awkward conversation with my boss.


----------



## Nolimitxox

9+3 bumpage on my first pregnancy!


----------



## LadyStardust4

Good luck to those having their 12 week scan soon! Mine is Thursday next week (4th April) but we had a sneak preview of our baby at an early private scan on Sunday when I was 10 weeks, 5 days. It was so exciting and I couldn't stop smiling the whole time!

Is anybody else feeling really uncomfortable in their clothes already? I thought I'd have a few more weeks before I'd need to consider maternity wear but I am struggling already haha!!


----------



## Shorty88

LadyStardust4 said:


> Good luck to those having their 12 week scan soon! Mine is Thursday next week (4th April) but we had a sneak preview of our baby at an early private scan on Sunday when I was 10 weeks, 5 days. It was so exciting and I couldn't stop smiling the whole time!
> 
> Is anybody else feeling really uncomfortable in their clothes already? I thought I'd have a few more weeks before I'd need to consider maternity wear but I am struggling already haha!!



So uncomfortable.. nothing fits me not even underwear lol going on a shoping spree tomorrow need to get something to wear I only have one pair of leggings and tracksuit bottoms that fit me comfortably all my skinny jeans are a no go.. even my section scar is killing me if I wear anything tight


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yes I haven't been able to get into my Jean's for weeks. I'm in maternity pants/trousers. 

Hi ladies so my doppler arrived today I cudnt believe it because it wasnt supposed to arrive until next week but it came early. 

I got into a bit of a panic at first because I cudnt find the HB. Anyway it turned out the batteries I used were almost dead so got husband to get some new batteries and i found babies HB:dance:

It sounded like a choo choo train and was between 165-171BPM I'm so happy and now I'm looking forward to my scans and not as scared. 

A little worried about all the screening testing but hopefully that will all go well. 
I think if I was told my baby had downs then I wud still have my baby but its Edwards syndrome I worry about because babies dont live outside the womb for very long. I've been googling it and it said it genetic and as far as I'm aware we dont have anything like that in my family or my husbands so I'm praying that I will get good news.


----------



## LadyStardust4

Suggerhoney said:


> Yes I haven't been able to get into my Jean's for weeks. I'm in maternity pants/trousers.
> 
> Hi ladies so my doppler arrived today I cudnt believe it because it wasnt supposed to arrive until next week but it came early.
> 
> I got into a bit of a panic at first because I cudnt find the HB. Anyway it turned out the batteries I used were almost dead so got husband to get some new batteries and i found babies HB:dance:
> 
> It sounded like a choo choo train and was between 165-171BPM I'm so happy and now I'm looking forward to my scans and not as scared.
> 
> A little worried about all the screening testing but hopefully that will all go well.
> I think if I was told my baby had downs then I wud still have my baby but its Edwards syndrome I worry about because babies dont live outside the womb for very long. I've been googling it and it said it genetic and as far as I'm aware we dont have anything like that in my family or my husbands so I'm praying that I will get good news.

Hi Suggerhoney 

I lost my last baby to Edwards syndrome and I think you're ok. With the early scan you've had, I think it would have been picked up that it wasn't growing at the right rate.
We naively waited until our 12 week scan last time assuming everything was fine but we were told baby's heart and other vital organs were outside its body, head hadn't formed properly and wasn't growing so it was very small..

The odds of Edwards is very low - we were just unlucky so try not to worry. You've had all good signs so far!


----------



## Shorty88

I'm really torn about getting a Doppler.. it caused me nothing but anxiety on dd1.. even my midwife was cruising them to the ground saying most women that came to the emergency room was cause they couldn't find baby's heart beat and it ended up being nothing wrong..

But I really want to hear baby's heartbeat even though I'm in the hospital on Friday it feel a like time is standing still lol just want to know all is well with baby


----------



## Suggerhoney

LadyStardust4 said:


> Hi Suggerhoney
> 
> I lost my last baby to Edwards syndrome and I think you're ok. With the early scan you've had, I think it would have been picked up that it wasn't growing at the right rate.
> We naively waited until our 12 week scan last time assuming everything was fine but we were told baby's heart and other vital organs were outside its body, head hadn't formed properly and wasn't growing so it was very small..
> 
> The odds of Edwards is very low - we were just unlucky so try not to worry. You've had all good signs so far!

Awww hon I'm still so sorry with what happened to you last time its heartbreaking. Thank you for putting my mind at ease I really didnt know all of that and didnt know it cud be detected at earlier scans. That has put my mind at ease alot. 
At my last scan the lady said baby looked perfect. I have a scan on Monday on my liver and kidneys but I'm going to ask very very nicely if they can check baby and then I have my dating scan on the 9th I'll be 13 weeks going by the measurements of my last scan. I'm not going for all the screening testing just the scan where they check fluid at back of neck and all that sort of stuff and a blood test. Think it takes a few days to get the results. 

I'm so happy that ure expecting again hon and ure here with all of us. :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> I'm really torn about getting a Doppler.. it caused me nothing but anxiety on dd1.. even my midwife was cruising them to the ground saying most women that came to the emergency room was cause they couldn't find baby's heart beat and it ended up being nothing wrong..
> 
> But I really want to hear baby's heartbeat even though I'm in the hospital on Friday it feel a like time is standing still lol just want to know all is well with baby

That's how I felt hon. I was scared to buy one in case I cudnt find it. 
I cudnt find it for ages this morning and I went into complete melt down but when I changed the batteries and had a drink and something to it I did manage to find it. It was hard tho I think its because they move around so much. 
I kept finding it and losing it then found it and heard it for about 6 seconds then baby must of moved lol. 
I just got one on Amazon it was about £30 it's a little pink and white ons with a micro phone.


----------



## LadyStardust4

Shorty88 said:


> I'm really torn about getting a Doppler.. it caused me nothing but anxiety on dd1.. even my midwife was cruising them to the ground saying most women that came to the emergency room was cause they couldn't find baby's heart beat and it ended up being nothing wrong..
> 
> But I really want to hear baby's heartbeat even though I'm in the hospital on Friday it feel a like time is standing still lol just want to know all is well with baby

It's not something that has massively appealed to me. I kind of feel I've got enough appointments lined up over the next few weeks to reassure me and then by week 20 I should be feeling movements

You do you though! If it gives you that extra bit of confidence that everything is going well, why not? :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My eldest daughter has asked whether we can get a doppler, I've never had them in any of my pregnancies and I'm such a worrier that if I couldn't find the heartbeat, it would be costing me a fortune in scans plus unnecessary worry. Maybe when I can feel baby moving properly, maybe not lol x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Can anyone feel the top of there uterus? Mine is about 3 cm above the pubic bone now. Mind u I do have a tilted pelvis so it may be that. Yes I'm s weirdo Haha.


----------



## brittany12

So something happened here where I live at a local school (not the school district my kids would go to but the next one over). It has really shaken me to my core. Like big time. The entire story isn’t “out” yet, but what we know is on Monday there was a fight in the classroom, a student was airlifted to the children’s trauma center downtown (one of the best hospitals in the states) where the student was unresponsive, the student passed away this morning. This is very disturbing of course! Here is where it gets even more gut wrenching (if it’s possible)... she was T E N years old! 10, tennnnnn! In elementary school, 5th grade but literally a baby still! Like why in the world do kids at that age know that type of anger, violence, behavior?! A mother sent her daughter to school like we’re made to do, where we should feel their safe since they spend 8 hours or more a day there! They spend more time at the school than at home (minus the time their sleeping). And she gets a phone call and next time she sees her daughter she’s unresponsive. Now she’s planning her TEN year olds funeral because of a fight in a place she thought her baby was safe! 

I know, unfortunately, there’s several of these stories and even more stories like this that may not have ended in death but still... this has really gotten to me. Imagine the other students that were there watching this! Ten year olds are now having to talk to police and everyone else because their whitenesses in a crime. I just cannot wrap my head around it.

I’m sorry ladies, but I just needed to “talk” about it. I just want to keep my babies with me at all times! My daughter is supposed to be starting the public school this coming fall... the emotions are super high right now!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Brittany that is insane!!! I feel for that family and it sucks :( how the hell did this happen!


----------



## Sander

Brittany that is unreal. How horrific that a 10 year old can be killed at school - and in a fight no less. It’s such a scary world we live in. My son is obviously still so young but I would imagine it will be hard for me to send him to school when the time comes as it’s so common for kids to not be safe in school anymore. Big hugs xx


----------



## Sushai

Brittany that is awful!!! I cannot even begin to imagine the pain those parents must be feeling. It’s terrible what the world has become that we can’t feel safe in a place that is supposed to be a safe zone. 

Suggerhoney no idea about my uterus. The nurse showed me how to look for it once I delivered my twins last year but honestly I don’t know what I’m feeling for lol doesn’t help that I’m overweight lol. 

Today I’ve reached 13 weeks! So second tri for some or one week more for others, I can’t believe how quick this pregnancy is going!


----------



## Teanna

LadyStardust4 said:


> Good luck to those having their 12 week scan soon! Mine is Thursday next week (4th April) but we had a sneak preview of our baby at an early private scan on Sunday when I was 10 weeks, 5 days. It was so exciting and I couldn't stop smiling the whole time!
> 
> Is anybody else feeling really uncomfortable in their clothes already? I thought I'd have a few more weeks before I'd need to consider maternity wear but I am struggling already haha!!

Yup, I've been battling with clothes for a couple weeks. My pants are actually getting better now but I think my bloat has gone down and my actual stomach is coming in a bit higher so it's not as tight where my pants sit. Though my jacket and tops are not working as between my small bump and giant boobs there's just no hope squeezing into things. I'll need maternity soon. Haven't told work I'm pregnant yet and really hoping they don't guess before i get the chance but I'm feeling like it's not staying hidden so well.


----------



## Teanna

brittany12 said:


> So something happened here where I live at a local school (not the school district my kids would go to but the next one over). It has really shaken me to my core. Like big time. The entire story isn’t “out” yet, but what we know is on Monday there was a fight in the classroom, a student was airlifted to the children’s trauma center downtown (one of the best hospitals in the states) where the student was unresponsive, the student passed away this morning. This is very disturbing of course! Here is where it gets even more gut wrenching (if it’s possible)... she was T E N years old! 10, tennnnnn! In elementary school, 5th grade but literally a baby still! Like why in the world do kids at that age know that type of anger, violence, behavior?! A mother sent her daughter to school like we’re made to do, where we should feel their safe since they spend 8 hours or more a day there! They spend more time at the school than at home (minus the time their sleeping). And she gets a phone call and next time she sees her daughter she’s unresponsive. Now she’s planning her TEN year olds funeral because of a fight in a place she thought her baby was safe!
> 
> I know, unfortunately, there’s several of these stories and even more stories like this that may not have ended in death but still... this has really gotten to me. Imagine the other students that were there watching this! Ten year olds are now having to talk to police and everyone else because their whitenesses in a crime. I just cannot wrap my head around it.
> 
> I’m sorry ladies, but I just needed to “talk” about it. I just want to keep my babies with me at all times! My daughter is supposed to be starting the public school this coming fall... the emotions are super high right now!

Wow that's intense. Schools are seeming less and less safe. My college was locked down at least once a year because of a student with a suspected gun on campus and once a stabbing. It's hard to believe that could happen to a poor 10 year old, schools should be safe places but it seems no where is really safe these days.


----------



## brittany12

Exactly! No where is safe anymore! You can hardly take your kids to a grocery store anymore without someone following you wanting to kiddnap them for human trafficking! It’s so scary out there! 

My clothing hasn’t fit comfortably in some time! Almost 13 weeks and maternity clothing can be a little big still but more comfortable than my normal clothing.. struggle!


----------



## Shorty88

That is awful @brittany12 so sad.. the poor girls family. But 10 like what way where they fighting or how do they know to fight that would kill someone!! So scary kids are just not kids anymore.

Even seeing on the news that a 10 yr old committed suicide due to bullying.. like 10 the most they should have to worry about is homework or a test. I always said if I ever won the lotto my daughter's would be taken out of school and home tutored for this reason.


----------



## Demotivated

Scan tmrw at 4pm local time for me.. so it is going to be a long, anxious day at work!

i am already nervous that i m not pregnant anymore
(not found HB at doppler at 11weeks and no symptoms whatsoever) :|

P.S. Just got a call that they will see my first thing in morning, 8.30AM. phew!


----------



## Shorty88

Scan tomorrow at 8:30 am Irish time.

So nervous too.. I'm still very sick so I'm praying this is a good sign but symptoms tend to drop out from 10 weeks on as your hcg level has levelled off by then.

I really don't like the Doppler (even though I'm torn to get one) for that exact reason it causes most likely un-nessary stress. 

Hope all is well and look forward to your scan pics tomorrow x


----------



## Demotivated

Shorty88 said:


> Scan tomorrow at 8:30 am Irish time.
> 
> So nervous too.. I'm still very sick so I'm praying this is a good sign but symptoms tend to drop out from 10 weeks on as your hcg level has levelled off by then.
> 
> I really don't like the Doppler (even though I'm torn to get one) for that exact reason it causes most likely un-nessary stress.
> 
> Hope all is well and look forward to your scan pics tomorrow x

thanks love.. all the best to u too :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

@brittany12 
Oh hon I cried reading about what happened to that poor 10 year old girl its shocking. Her poor parents. It really seems that no where is safe anymore. Its terrifying. :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Demotivated 
Hi hon it took me quite a while to find babies HB yesterday. I had another listen today and again it took some time to find. I managed to find it but it took about 10 mins of moving the thing around in small circles. The HB doesn't sound that loud because of all the other noises in there but u can hear it when u hit the rite spot. It was alot faster today it went up to 175BPM I hope that is ok and not to fast. 
Also I only get to hear it for a few seconds and then it's gone. 
Our babies are like little acrobats now and moving around alot so that makes it alot harder to find. 
Wishing you all the very best for ure scan I'm sure everything will be fine hon. :hugs:

@Shorty88 
Good luck at ure scan hon as well 

Really looking forward to seeing ure scan pics.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm definitely feeling movements now. I really thought it was just gas but I'm now pretty sure its baby. I seem to feel more and more each night. It's always when I'm relaxing in the evening watching TV. I can feel little flutters and kicks and rolls. Last night I had no gas at all and I still felt it so I think it's been baby all along.

Still feeling sick
Still feeling very tired
Still have huge achey boobs
Also been getting that metallic taste. I keep thinking my gums are bleeding or something but nope.

Good luck at all ure scans ladies. The 2nd tri cant come soon enough for me. Not long now just a week and a half. 
Eeeeek. 
Has anyone noticed that there bump seems smaller. 
My bump doesn't seem as big now but I think all the bloating is gone and now it's a proper baby bump. Anyone else noticing the same? 
I'm gonna put a 12 week photo up on Tuesday.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Baby waving :cloud9: all ok with babies head thankfully, was a sonographer and a Dr in the room which made me panic! Measuring a day ahead now so 12+5 So due date is now 5/10/19


----------



## Shorty88

xxmyheartxx said:


> Baby waving :cloud9: all ok with babies head thankfully, was a sonographer and a Dr in the room which made me panic! Measuring a day ahead now so 12+5 So due date is now 5/10/19
> 
> View attachment 1058283


Such a cute scan.. I'll update the front page in abit. 

So nervous for my scan don't know why. It's excitement nervous. But I treated myself to new pjs face masks and pregnancy friendly tan.. I always feel better with a tan.. living in Ireland we very rarely get hot weather and I don't tan I burn and go back white lol.. don't like sunbeds so tan from a bottle it is.. hubby is out for the evening so going to watch a rom com and go to bed early x


----------



## Demotivated

Going to bed.. scan in nearly 10 hours..!


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Baby waving :cloud9: all ok with babies head thankfully, was a sonographer and a Dr in the room which made me panic! Measuring a day ahead now so 12+5 So due date is now 5/10/19
> 
> View attachment 1058283

Awww so lovely to hear hon I new u wud be ok abs baby was just fine.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Such a cute scan.. I'll update the front page in abit.
> 
> So nervous for my scan don't know why. It's excitement nervous. But I treated myself to new pjs face masks and pregnancy friendly tan.. I always feel better with a tan.. living in Ireland we very rarely get hot weather and I don't tan I burn and go back white lol.. don't like sunbeds so tan from a bottle it is.. hubby is out for the evening so going to watch a rom com and go to bed early x

I'm one of those that will not tan good in this country (England) but if I go abroad like Spain or somewhere like that I tan really well. It's so weird that I mainly just burn here hahaha. 
What fake tan do you use hon? I have really rubbish sensitive skin so I'm allergic to most of them. I just come out in hives. So not a good look Haha. 
Ure scan will be amazing hon I'm so sure of it. 
My dating scan is at 11:40 in the morning so not to bad. So glad I'm having a scan on Monday as well because waiting till 13 weeks is so long. 
Always thought the dating scan was at 12 weeks so I dont know why they are making me wait until I'm 13 weeks. It even says first trimester scan on the paper work but I will he in the 2nd its stoooopid. 
Hope u get a good night's sleep hon I'm really looking forward to seeing pictures \\:D/


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> Going to bed.. scan in nearly 10 hours..!

Wishing all the very best for tomorrow sweety. I'm sure everything will be great. Hope u manage to get some sleep.


----------



## Shorty88

Demotivated said:


> Going to bed.. scan in nearly 10 hours..!


Uh exciting. Best of luck x


----------



## Shorty88

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm one of those that will not tan good in this country (England) but if I go abroad like Spain or somewhere like that I tan really well. It's so weird that I mainly just burn here hahaha.
> What fake tan do you use hon? I have really rubbish sensitive skin so I'm allergic to most of them. I just come out in hives. So not a good look Haha.
> Ure scan will be amazing hon I'm so sure of it.
> My dating scan is at 11:40 in the morning so not to bad. So glad I'm having a scan on Monday as well because waiting till 13 weeks is so long.
> Always thought the dating scan was at 12 weeks so I dont know why they are making me wait until I'm 13 weeks. It even says first trimester scan on the paper work but I will he in the 2nd its stoooopid.
> Hope u get a good night's sleep hon I'm really looking forward to seeing pictures \\:D/


I'm using an Irish one but I think you can get it in Primark in the UK

Dripping gold by so sue me. I too have very senstive skin so I find it's working well for me 

Thanks I know I will relax when I see the heartbeat it will be on my file about my d and c in Aug so I'm hoping they will take that in to account about my nerves


----------



## Suggerhoney

Anyone gonna find out the gender? I wasnt going to when we first decided ttc I always said we will leave it as a surprise but now I cant wait to know. 

My hubby really thinks were having a boy and I keep saying he but I'm not sure. The HB is so fast like a girls HB but I dont know if that even gets taken into account this early. 
I normally wait until I've had my 20 week scan to find out but at 16 weeks you can go for a privet gender scan. Think that's what were going to do this time. Providing I get good news after my dating scan. Wish the 9th April wud just hurry up and get here already. 11 more days and counting


----------



## Shorty88

I'm staying team yellow.. last baby so last time it will be a surprise so that's why although I would love to find out. 

I'm fully convinced it's a girl and I'm actually really excited about it being another girl although I said I would love a boy I think a part of would love 3 dds all besties. 

It's mad I only realised after this pregnancy I will be done with this part of my life (pregnancy) hubby is getting the snip (his choice) and due to my endo and pcos will more than likely will be told I'll need a hysterectomy so defo last baby. 

Although I'm excited I can't feel but sad that this chapter is closing. I'm very grateful to have my babies as I was told at 23 I wouldn't be able to conceive naturally


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Shorty88 
Oh wow hon so u proved those doctors wrong. I'm a great believer in that babies are a gift from God so even if doctors say no God says yes Haha. 
It's so lovely that u have had 2 lovely little girls and ure now pregnant again. I was convinced my last one was a boy and turned out she was a girl so u never know hun. Our instincts are not always correct. 

I'm 39 and will be the big 40 in December. I've got a rite baby face so often get mistaken for being in my mid to late 20s. I can thank my nana for that. She is 82 and I wudnt put her past 70. She's always like ure joking I've got wrinkles on me wrinkles hahaha but she really does look alot younger. 

When me and my husband decided last summer that we were gonna ttc I really didnt think it wud happen because everything I read about being passed 35 was just so negative. But here I am. 

I was told at 5 weeks that this pregnancy had a extremely high risk of ending in MC because of my age. So I've done nothing but worry. She was so mean that doctor I cried my eyes out. 
But here I am nearly 12 weeks. 
I think this will be my last as well. Unless God has other plans. 
I used to have the implant as birth control but I had such a horrible experience having it taken out I'm refusing to have that again. 
I cant have the pill or anything with certain hormones in because it interferes with my anti rejection liver medication. 
So i have no idea what I'm going to do after this baby is born. Hubby can stay well away lol :haha:


----------



## brittany12

Scan for me tomorrow morning as well! 

This is also our last and we’re staying yellow!

I am also kind of sad this chapter is almost over for us too!


----------



## playgirl666

scan for me in the morning aswell :) im also gonna have a private scan at 16 weeks, im desperate to no! this is my 4th and last baby (i think!) x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Looking forward to seeing scan pics tomorrow.
I think we are staying team yellow, hubby and kids want to know but I don't lol, we have another scan booked at 16 weeks so we can take the kids and we can find our gender then, though this one is our last and I like having the surprise, though it would make sense knowing if I need to keep all of ds2 things x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awww good luck @brittany12 and @playgirl666 
I'm so looking forward to seeing all these scans pics. 
@brittany12 do they not do the 20 week scan over there hon? I'm not really sure how it all works in different countries. In the UK we have scans at around 12 weeks then 20 weeks and then that's normally it until baby is born. Unless ure high risk then u have to have growth scans at 24 weeks and 28 weeks 32 weeks and so on. 
I hate being high risk but the only good thing about it is the extra scans. U dont get pics tho. U only get pics here at the 12 and 20 week one and then u dont get anymore. 
I'm not sure why because u have to pay for the photos. They just get funny about it. 
I asked for a picture at my 28 weeks scan with DD and the womon nearly bit my head off. So I was just like ok:oops:

U guys staying team yellow I'm impressed. U guys have the patience of Angel's. I'm terrible I'm itching to know. 

Anyone done any of the gender tests things? 

Oh I have a question is baking soda and baking powder the same thing? 
We can not get baking soda here I have looked everywhere and all there is is backing powder and barcarb soda. Its been bugging me and I've been meaning to ask and I keep forgetting. 
So all you guys across the pond in Canada and America is it the Same thing? 

I feel like such an idiot asking:blush:


----------



## Nolimitxox

It is not the same thing. Baking soda is inside baking powder but baking powder contains other things like cream of tartar and it reacts differently when combined with wet ingredients. :)


----------



## Sander

Sugger yes Nolimit is right baking soda and baking powder aren’t the same thing - but you said you have bicarbonate soda which is the same as baking soda so will work for your gender test :p

I tried that and my result was kind of inconclusive so I couldn’t tell! It fizzed a little - they say fizzy is girl, flat is boy, but they also say it should really fizz like a beer so it was hard for me to tell, lol. Fun to try though!


----------



## brittany12

Yes we have a 20 week anatomy scan here! I was referring to this is our last baby :) 

I’ll have another scan around 36 weeks too to check estimated weight and things like that. 

I’ll pay for a private scan (it’s a 2 for 1 deal) which will give us a 3D scan at 25ish weeks and then 32ish weeks! 

So I have at least 4 more scans after tomorrow’s!


----------



## brittany12

Has anyone put on any weight? I know.. it’s one of those how dare you questions, but I’m curious!

So this pregnancy I put on 6 pounds in the first 8ish weeks and the. Lost all of it. So I’m currently at pre pregnancy weight and have had no sickness so I feel like this is a huge achievement for me! Rolling into second trimester with no weight gain!

With DD I gained 45 pounds total, had pre eclampsia, and could not lose the last 10-15 pounds after I had her.

With DS I gain 30 or 33 pounds, had preeclampsia, lost all but 10 again, but then did a diet (mainly watching what I ate) which made my milk supply plummet but I lost all of the weight and was down to 3 pounds above pre pregnancy weight with DD!!!! Put on 3 pounds from holidays and life...And then got pregnant with #3 haha 

So I’m hoping I can keep the weight below 30 this time! I’m really thinking if I can maybe it help preeclampsia stay away! I know 30 pounds is normal but I’m pretty small.. I’m only 5’2 so being 175 pounds at the end of my pregnancy is super hard on my body.


----------



## Sushai

Brittany I just got weighed today and I haven’t put on any weight. Hoping to not put on too much with this pregnancy. I gained so much with my first and never managed to get rid of it. This baby is quite likely to be my last so once he/she is born ill be trying all my best to shift a lot of my weight. 

Booked my anomaly scan today. It’s the 9th May so I’ll be 19 weeks exactly. Can’t wait!


----------



## Demotivated

Sooooo scan done.
I don't have a pic to share (they gave me a CD and now I m at work. Will upload later)

Baby measuring 12w1d. EDD 10-oct now.
HB 159
NT 1.8, nasal bone seen.
Placenta fundal
Baby was moving like crazy .. it was so much fun to watch :)


The tech said all looks good :)

However I noted in the report that I have high resistance in uterine artery and should continue to take asprin as I am. That is the only thing that worried me but tech didn't mention it. Will get my blood test reports and visit my OB/Gyn later next week.

Ohhhh and tmrw is my bday :D


----------



## playgirl666

hi i had my scan, baby is measuring spot on my dates, they said baby looks healthy :) it was kicking around alot! will post a pic abit later x


----------



## Shorty88

Scan done. All grand I'll post pic later.. not a good pic i was very sick before the scan so didn't have a full bladder...

Measuring ahead 12 weeks 5 days new due date 06/10 

Baby was so cute rubbing it's eyes kicking it's legs and trying to suck it's thumb


----------



## LNWXO

I surprisingly haven’t put on any weight yet. I’m guessing that’s because I was so nauseous for a while. It’s basically gone now though, just the odd wave of it after I’ve eaten sometimes! So I’m guessing itl start piling on soon lol, although I’m really going to try not put on 4 and a half stone like I did with my son. It was hard work to loose lol! 

So glad everyone’s scans are going great :) it’s crazy how fast it’s gone for us all. 

We had w scan at the epu yesterday as I’m still bleeding from when I had that heavy bleed 2 weeks ago. It seems the sch hasn’t gotten smaller yet but it hasn’t gotten any bigger which I’m guessing is a good sign. Baby was great and measuring perfect so we announced on social media. I will attach the picture :) 

Has anyone else announced yet? Or is there anyone not posting anything on social media? X


----------



## Shorty88

LNWXO said:


> I surprisingly haven’t put on any weight yet. I’m guessing that’s because I was so nauseous for a while. It’s basically gone now though, just the odd wave of it after I’ve eaten sometimes! So I’m guessing itl start piling on soon lol, although I’m really going to try not put on 4 and a half stone like I did with my son. It was hard work to loose lol!
> 
> So glad everyone’s scans are going great :) it’s crazy how fast it’s gone for us all.
> 
> We had w scan at the epu yesterday as I’m still bleeding from when I had that heavy bleed 2 weeks ago. It seems the sch hasn’t gotten smaller yet but it hasn’t gotten any bigger which I’m guessing is a good sign. Baby was great and measuring perfect so we announced on social media. I will attach the picture :)
> 
> Has anyone else announced yet? Or is there anyone not posting anything on social media? X
> 
> View attachment 1058306


Omg love your announcement one of my fav films lol..

No I won't be doing a social media announcement this time. But I did one to send to family x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good morning ladies. 

Congrats on all the scans I new you wud all get good news and all wud be fine. 
Really hoping they will have a look at baby when I have my kidney and liver scan on Monday and hoping they will do measurements and have a good look to make sure baby is healthy. There quite nice at that hospital so I'm really hoping they wont mind having a look and a baby Is much more fun to look at than liver and kidneys Haha. The 9th April still seems like ages away so I really hope they do agree to have a look on Monday. I mean they only have to move the prob a little bit down to see baby so its not to much to ask. 

Just managed to find babies HB strait away. I dont really want to use it every day but I've got ages to wait till my dating scan esp if they wony look at baby on Monday and it just gives me sk much reassurance hearing that little HB. It was 165BPM today and it sounded quite loud. 

Thank you all you ladies that answered my question about baking soda and baking powder. I'm going to try and get my husband to go and get some barcarb soda. 

I am feeling very nauseous today to the point of wretching. I've just had something small to eat and that has helped for now. 
Cant believe I'm going to be 12 weeks real soon and u never know they may put me forward a few days at the scan. That's always good when they put u a bit more forward. I was put forward a whole week with DD. So I went from 12 to 13 weeks in the space of 15 mins Haha. But to be honest I really think my dates are bang on and my due date will be the 15th or 16th October. Was the 15th October at my last scan so we shall see. 

Just wish the 9th wud hurry up and get here. Or on Monday they do all the measuring then that will be awesome but I still will not get my due date until the 9th. Got to see my high rish pregnancy consultant on the 9th as well I really hope I dont get a telling off for being pregnant8-[

So many appointments coming up. 
1st April scan, liver doctor and blood tests 
3rd April Midwife
9th April dating scan at 11:40am then back to the hospital again at 2:40pm to see the Ob/Gyn
Crazy


----------



## brittany12

Will check back up on everyone in a few! 

Scan was so fun and cute! 
NT measured 1.8
Baby measures 13w2d
Baby was opening mouth, moving and had hands all in it’s face! 
Heartbeat is 151bpm so has slowed down from its normal 170s but baby also kept moving every time we tried to listen haha!
I also believe it’s a girl! We saw the cord between the legs but that was it. However I’ll need to analyze all my babies ultrasounds at this stage! This baby was the least cooperative during this ultrasound! So... nervous about how this baby will be after birth lol!

Still waiting to see doc! Here’s one pic for now


----------



## playgirl666

heres my scan pic ❤ x


----------



## Nolimitxox

Beautiful scans ladies!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Will check back up on everyone in a few!
> 
> Scan was so fun and cute!
> NT measured 1.8
> Baby measures 13w2d
> Baby was opening mouth, moving and had hands all in it’s face!
> Heartbeat is 151bpm so has slowed down from its normal 170s but baby also kept moving every time we tried to listen haha!
> I also believe it’s a girl! We saw the cord between the legs but that was it. However I’ll need to analyze all my babies ultrasounds at this stage! This baby was the least cooperative during this ultrasound! So... nervous about how this baby will be after birth lol!
> 
> Still waiting to see doc! Here’s one pic for now
> 
> View attachment 1058310

Brit can I call it. I'm saying boy I may be wrong I'm not an expert and it's a little hard to tell but I'm calling boy. What a beautiful scan pic. I so can't wait for mine now to see baby actually look like a baby and not a blob hahahaha. Congrats sweety I love it <3:blue:


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> heres my scan pic ❤ x
> 
> View attachment 1058311

Hi hon lovely scan pic I just love having a little guess at the gender when I see these dating scans. I'm calling girl for you hon. Think Brit is having a boy. 
Congrats hon lovely scan photo :pink:


----------



## Shorty88

I got weighed today I have lost a stone. Still sick so not keeping it down long enough for me to gain weight.. I am starting to feel better only sick once a day now so hopefully I won't gain much


----------



## Suggerhoney

Still feeling really sick today ladies. All week my sickness has been bad. Thankfully I haven't thrown up still but I feel really sick. Just have to keep eating little and often. 



Here's a bump pic. I'm 11+3 going by last scan and I feel like I'm properly showing now and its not just bloat. My dress is a maternity dress from H&M was only £10 so a rite bargain. Please ignore the mattress in the back ground and the slippers hahaha. Oh and the face lol:dohh:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats on all the good scan, ladies!

LNWXO - That's a cute announcement.

Demotivated - Happy early birthday!

Re: weight. Haven't really gained any yet. Cuz of my BMI, I think I should only gain 11-20lbs, so really hoping I can do that. I put on 60lbs with my son, lost about 32 and then gained all but 5 back. I've lost about 30lbs since I started back at work though.

Re: gender. I have a SneakPeek home blood test kit that I'm thinking I'll do on April 8 (my BDay) when I'll be 12 weeks. 

Re:announcing. I plan to do that on Easter with a bit of a themed pic. Think "We're adding another egg to our basket."

My next scan/first trimester screening is on April 15 and then my next MW appt is April 22. So much waiting. -.-

Oh, and I made an appt for a 4D scan in August, when I'll be 31 weeks. :)


----------



## Shorty88

Really bad scan pic.. tad bit heartbroken it's not clearer like my other two dds as I have them in frames. But it's healthy that's all that matters.


----------



## Sander

Wow guys what great scan pics! 

We are planning on announcing when we get home from our trip next week. I announced at 10 weeks with DS and will do the same with this one. I read a study that said when you hear the HB at 10 weeks your chances of a successful pregnancy are 99.4%, so we usually announce then :)


----------



## Shorty88

Anyone's due date changed that they want changed at the on front page?


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> Anyone's due date changed that they want changed at the on front page?

Can you change me to the 11th October! Please and thank you x


----------



## brittany12

playgirl666 said:


> heres my scan pic ❤ x
> 
> View attachment 1058311

You can see the cord so well!! 
Looks like a girl to me!


----------



## Jessie7003

So had my scan today! Baby's measuring ahead at 11 weeks+4 however they are just going by my LMP so due date is now the 11th October! I'll post a pic soon when I have my iPad. Baby looks perfect and had lovely little legs but didn't get a pic of the legs though you can see its little arms and hands in my scan pics! So excited!


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Brit can I call it. I'm saying boy I may be wrong I'm not an expert and it's a little hard to tell but I'm calling boy. What a beautiful scan pic. I so can't wait for mine now to see baby actually look like a baby and not a blob hahahaha. Congrats sweety I love it <3:blue:

Thank you! I actually think girl right now, but the scan photos weren’t really clear.. I just scheduled a private one for 16 weeks on 4/16!


----------



## brittany12

Can’t remember which one it let me upload earlier, so added them all plus one compared to my other two kiddos at this point in their pregnancy. The top is my DD, the middle is this one, Norton is DS!


----------



## Shorty88

Excited that in 3 + weeks some will know what they are having.. it's getting so exciting.. 

And I just won tickets to the pregnancy and baby fair its huge loads of unmissable deals aswell as loads of freebies like bottles, wipes and creams ECT the next time it will be on the baby will already be here so can't pass it up 

Im not superstitious. So I don't mind picking some stuff up if the deal is too good to pass


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Shorty88 said:


> Anyone's due date changed that they want changed at the on front page?

Mine is now Oct 21. Thanks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww loving all the scan pics so much ladies. 
So I just re did the baking soda gender tests using barcarb soda and it didnt fiz at all not even a little bit I think that's a girl result but I know it's just an old wives tale so will just have to wait and see. I'll be happy either way. Just feel so incredibly blessed to be pregnant esp at my age Haha. :jo:

If they do scan baby on Monday do u think they will let me take a photo with my phone? Because I wont be able to get pics because its not a normal baby scan. I will get pic at my dating scan providing all is ok with baby. 
I really hope so[-o&lt;

@Shorty88 
I will get my proper due date on the 9th April so will let u know if it changes.


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Can’t remember which one it let me upload earlier, so added them all plus one compared to my other two kiddos at this point in their pregnancy. The top is my DD, the middle is this one, Norton is DS!
> 
> View attachment 1058317
> View attachment 1058318
> View attachment 1058320
> View attachment 1058321

Do u want me to tell you the trick. Boys foreheads go slightly back and girls are more forward. I learnt it all last time I was on here on 2012/2013 then when I checked my sons and daughters scans u can so see it.

I learn all sorts of stuff on here beta bloods and all that kind of stuff it's all really interesting.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awww ladies my nausea has really really hit now. The last few days I've been feeling sick but today I feel so so sick. I made a lovely chili that I was really looking forward to and sat there had one or to mouthfuls and I just cudnt eat it. I just feel so nauseous:sick:

Sickness always hits me toward the 2nd tri and it looks like this pregnancy will be the same as my last 2. 
Anyone got any suggestions. I've not thrown up yet but I've got a feeling that is on it's way. I dont know why I always start suffering more around 13 weeks. I guess its started a week and a bit earlier than last time but it's supposed to be easing off by now not getting worse 
Why am I so odd:dohh:


----------



## butterflywolf

Love all the scan pics <3 

My due date is the 20th instead of the 21st. 

I had my 10 week 5 day apt today, heartbeat 160 bpm. Yay. We'll be telling everyone this weekend after we tell my mother in law. I'm happy my energy is starting to return, that's my only symptom with any pregnancy is that I get extremely tired. So I'm glad I can at least now force myself to stay awake all day without any naps for the most part. Next apt is April 26th.


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Do u want me to tell you the trick. Boys foreheads go slightly back and girls are more forward. I learnt it all last time I was on here on 2012/2013 then when I checked my sons and daughters scans u can so see it.
> 
> I learn all sorts of stuff on here beta bloods and all that kind of stuff it's all really interesting.

I’ve heard that before, but this ultrasound wasn’t quite the normal one. Baby wasn’t cooperating so we didn’t get very good profile images. Time will tell


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> I’ve heard that before, but this ultrasound wasn’t quite the normal one. Baby wasn’t cooperating so we didn’t get very good profile images. Time will tell


Awwww prob a girl then they never cooperate lol. My DD at the 20 week scan had her legs crossed so they cudnt tell me what I was having at first. She said 60% girl lol. I found out at 24 weeks for sure. Cant believe were so close to when we can find out. Back when I was like 5 weeks 16 weeks seemed a lifetime away and now it's not very far off at all.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I always find when u get the first trimester out the way the 2nd tri goes so so fast. 
I'm so looking forward to summer this year and wearing nice dresses. I had to wrap up and cover up with my other 2 because they were winter babies. Its gonna be so lovely having one in the autumn


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Awwww prob a girl then they never cooperate lol. My DD at the 20 week scan had her legs crossed so they cudnt tell me what I was having at first. She said 60% girl lol. I found out at 24 weeks for sure. Cant believe were so close to when we can find out. Back when I was like 5 weeks 16 weeks seemed a lifetime away and now it's not very far off at all.

My dd was like that, nobody could feel her move or she’d stop, she was super chill in my belly and has been stubborn since the day we tried to induce with her!
DS is just like whatever! He don’t care he’s just boy!
I said the second we started the scan this one had to be a girl cause it was being stubborn! But idk we’ll see!


----------



## Teanna

I can't wait for my dating scan, my first midwife appointment is Monday afternoon. Just have to get through the weekend then at least I hope they will do the doppler. 

I look rounder, but don't think I've gained any weight. However I do spend about 10 hours a week either hiking or rock climbing so I'm hoping I wont gain more than I need too as I love food too much. I've managed to maintain my usual routine since being pregnant and hope to continue. Despite barely gaining weight though I'm pretty sure I look pregnant now if I wear form fitting clothing.


----------



## Teanna

Here's my 10 week bump pic taken first thing in the morning before I've gotten a chance to blow up like a balloon. It's crazy how much bigger I am in the evenings from bloating but definitely got something going on there now.


----------



## twinklestar25

Anyone else have 2 of the same gender and nervous about finding out the 3rd? I keep trying to convince myself I’m ok with it, and I will be happy as long as their healthy but I seem to be getting a bit nervous as my scans approaching next week. I guess I’d like a girl more than I’d like to admit and prob will be a tiny bit miffed if we’re having a 3rd boy, I guess it’s because it means I won’t get to experience having a girl. Also it’s everyones else comments and expectations that are hard to deal with, of which there are a lot this time around. I almost don’t even want to announce on Facebook we’re expecting.
I feel ready to be told it’s a boy as I knew before getting preg that obviously it can go either way and I’m kinda convinced it will be a boy, I’ve tried not to let myself think about girl stuff so much but it’s hard now people are getting their scans and having gender guesses, especially people with 2 boys and strong chance of 3rd been a girl, my feelings towards that make it clear I’m still holding out some hope for a girl.
Don’t mean to offended anyone, I do feel these feelings are natural though, I think most poeple would like the opposite gender to what they already have, bar a few maybe. and I don’t think anyone else can really understand unless you have experienced it. I love having 2 boys they are best friends and enjoy some of the same things etc, but it would be nice to have a girl also. But what will be will be and I will love them like mad just the same.


----------



## Shorty88

twinklestar25 said:


> Anyone else have 2 of the same gender and nervous about finding out the 3rd? I keep trying to convince myself I’m ok with it, and I will be happy as long as their healthy but I seem to be getting a bit nervous as my scans approaching next week. I guess I’d like a girl more than I’d like to admit and prob will be a tiny bit miffed if we’re having a 3rd boy, I guess it’s because it means I won’t get to experience having a girl. Also it’s everyones else comments and expectations that are hard to deal with, of which there are a lot this time around. I almost don’t even want to announce on Facebook we’re expecting.
> I feel ready to be told it’s a boy as I knew before getting preg that obviously it can go either way and I’m kinda convinced it will be a boy, I’ve tried not to let myself think about girl stuff so much but it’s hard now people are getting their scans and having gender guesses, especially people with 2 boys and strong chance of 3rd been a girl, my feelings towards that make it clear I’m still holding out some hope for a girl.
> Don’t mean to offended anyone, I do feel these feelings are natural though, I think most poeple would like the opposite gender to what they already have, bar a few maybe. and I don’t think anyone else can really understand unless you have experienced it. I love having 2 boys they are best friends and enjoy some of the same things etc, but it would be nice to have a girl also. But what will be will be and I will love them like mad just the same.


Perfectly normal everyone ideally would love at least one of each. I would love a boy but I'm ok and excited if it is another girl. I know on my dd2 we found out we where having a girl I will admit I was taken aback I was fully convinced she was a boy so i did suffer with pre natal depression. But as soon as she was born all my worries where gone. And I'm so happy she was a girl cause my dds are best friends.


----------



## Nolimitxox

I think your feelings are completely normal. I will likely never be able to relate but I used to worry about the dynamic of our family and whether we would end up in a situation like yours. It's hard when you really want something and literally have no control over how it turns out. It's not like you can go to the baby store and say I want this one (like you can a pet!) It's a human life and while you'll love it all the same I'm sure there is worry about gender disappointment. I think though as time moves forward you'll come around to letting that go if it ends up being another boy. It just....is what it is. But that's what makes BnB so awesome, we're here to help you and support your feelings so you have a safe place to work through it so you CAN eventually feel great about whatever the outcome will be. :hugs:


----------



## twinklestar25

Thank you everyone, I feel overall I’m fine with either, just a slight preference that rears every so often. but this is our baby and a new member of our family we will love them no matter what & really just want them to be healthy more than anything, I even feel guilty for feeling like this i try not to let my mind go there too much. Thanks again everyone for being so lovely x


----------



## brittany12

I think it’s totally normal like you said so have these feelings! I have one of each and we’re staying team yellow, but my dd is so set on this being a girl (she was set on ds being a boy too) and all of my gut instincts have been girl so far that I am totally all in for a girl and am so scared I’ll be disappointed if it ends up being a boy! 
Like I have gotten all of dd baby clothing and blankets out that I kept, my decor so far and ideas for nursery and all girly, we have a girl name. Everything. So while I’m not in the same exact situation I still feel these feelings!


----------



## Sander

Oh yes I remember being so disappointed Elias was a boy :haha: I was actually surprised how disappointed I was!! Then he was born and I can’t imagine it any other way. Still want a girl this time though :p


----------



## xjessibabyx

We would love a boy this time as it will be our last more than likely and the idea of one each is lovely. I think my husband would especially love to have a boy. We were team yellow with our DD but will get a private scan at 16 weeks this time providing all is good at the dating scan x


----------



## playgirl666

brittany12 said:


> You can see the cord so well!!
> Looks like a girl to me!

thank u :) i no my hubby is secretly hoping for a girl ❤ x


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon lovely scan pic I just love having a little guess at the gender when I see these dating scans. I'm calling girl for you hon. Think Brit is having a boy.
> Congrats hon lovely scan photo :pink:

thank u ❤ x


----------



## Teanna

I've convinced myself that I'll have a girl so I think I'll be surprised and slightly disappointed if I find out it's a boy but originally I wanted my first to be a boy so will be happy either way. I'm sure once he/she is born I wont be able to picture it being any other way.


----------



## Teanna

Grr I've run into drama today. I've had a private album on my facebook where I'm tracking by belly shots that no one can actually see other than me. However yesterday I posted a picture late at night and didn't see that it auto tagged a family member in the pic and sure enough woke up to find out this family member saw it and went and told half my family already without even speaking to me first. Luckily I managed to stop her from spreading the news further but I'm devastated I now wont be able to have the chance to talk to people face to face. I was excited to tell a few people in the next week or so and this one person pretty much ruined it for me.

Also I went on my first maternity clothes shopping spree today. The pants are so comfy I didn't want to take them off in the store haha.


----------



## Sander

Oh my word Teanna the same thing happened to me with DS, I was SO angry. It was my dad - he told other family and even random people I barely knew were texting me (at 4 WEEKS pregnant) congratulating me. I was so unbelievably upset so I’m sooo sorry it’s happened to you too. Especially because you dealt with infertility - I’m sure you spent a ton of time planning how you wanted to tell people. 

Honestly nothing makes it better it’s just so disappointing. Eventually it won’t matter as much to you - once your LO is here - but I 100% understand how you must be feeling. I hope that family member keeps quiet so you can tell the rest of your family yourself!


----------



## Teanna

Sander said:


> Oh my word Teanna the same thing happened to me with DS, I was SO angry. It was my dad - he told other family and even random people I barely knew were texting me (at 4 WEEKS pregnant) congratulating me. I was so unbelievably upset so I’m sooo sorry it’s happened to you too. Especially because you dealt with infertility - I’m sure you spent a ton of time planning how you wanted to tell people.
> 
> Honestly nothing makes it better it’s just so disappointing. Eventually it won’t matter as much to you - once your LO is here - but I 100% understand how you must be feeling. I hope that family member keeps quiet so you can tell the rest of your family yourself!

I think I got the problem handled now with that family member. It's my grandmother and she's a bit of a gossip so I'm sure she'll go back to talking about it soon though. I've had a blighted ovum before and 2 CP's though so really was trying to not say anything until my first appointment Monday, I should be able to hear the heart beat at least. I wanted to tell family in person as I'm single and this was unplanned so I don't expect it to go over well with everyone in my family. 

I was going to announce this week at least, I can't imagine everyone finding out at only 4 weeks along. At that point you'd have barely had a chance to process the news never mind dealing with all the family too.


----------



## Sander

Gah Teanna I’m sorry I just realized I got you confused with Nolimit in regards to infertility :wacko: sorry guys!!

Thankfully Monday is coming soon so you should hear baby’s heartbeat and be able to tell everyone yourself! I’m sure your family will be happy even if they’re surprised at first. But I hope they have a positive, excited reaction for you! 

Yes ha I was absolutely livid. I was convinced I’d miscarry and have to tell all these random people that I had lost the baby. It was awful! Needless to say I waited a long time to tell my dad this time since he just blabs away to everyone.


----------



## Shorty88

Happy mothers day ladies.. it's currently 5:45 am in Ireland and for the 3rd night in a row I'm wide awake.. the joys of pregnancy...

13 weeks today woohoo hello 2nd tri (based on my hospitals calender) :dance:

I meant to say after my 12 week scan. I went for bloods and answered the million questions they ask.. they have me down for risk of GD (I had it on my dd1) so I have to go for bloods every 6 weeks. My next appointment and mini scan is the 25th of April. Big scan booked for the 31st of May.. feels like ages away but I have the busiest month in April so it should fly for me. 

Slowly getting my appetite back and woohoo was not sick today fist time in a long time I haven't. Hoping this is the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## playgirl666

happy mothers day, its a sad day for me cos my mum isnt with us, been nearly 5 years but its still hard. exciting that some of us are in 2nd tri, and some of us will be soon :) just over a week and i will be in 2nd tri! x


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Re: other people announcing my pregnancy. I would be equal parts heartbroken and livid. I don't really forgive easily and that would almost make me want to have as little interaction with that person as possible. But that's just me. Good thing you ladies were able to nip it in the bud before way more people knew. I dunno how people can be so rude and thoughtless.

Re: gender hopes. I was pretty well convinced DS was gonna be a girl until I was told otherwise at my 20 week scan. I'd even bought a few outfits and a cute plush doll. I ended up spending 3 hours in bed, crying. Once I kinda grieved and he was finally born, I'm definitely happy to have him. I still want a girl really bad though. This pregnancy feels a lot like my one with him, except this baby's HB seems to be on the higher side. So, I'm trying to convince myself it's a boy again, so I'll be less disappointed if it is and more excited if it's a girl. I think the only issue with having one of each is it'll be harder to convince SO for one more. He asked me once, if we had another boy, would I want to try one more time for a girl. I said I want 3 anyway. lol. But we'll see. Probably gonna do my SneakPeek blood test in 9 days and then have the results less than 2 weeks after that. Then we'll just need the anatomy scan to confirm. 

Congrats to everyone whose MS is starting to subside. :)

Not much news from me. Still just happy to keep finding the HB on the doppler.


----------



## brittany12

Gender: I’ve already had my input on mine but I just want to add.. heartbeat has been spot on with my other two and according to it for this one it should be girl, my gut has always been right and so again should be girl, but everyone well majority is saying boy and I’m having a hard time with it! I really don’t know why. I have one of each so in all honesty healthy is what we want, but my daughter wants a sister so badly and I’m so obsessed with all the girly things and have went through dds things that I kept.. it’s probably a good thing we aren’t finding out because in the moment I find out I’ll be looking at it’s sweet face and gender won’t matter at that point! But you know how middle babies always get that “reputation” of being left out or whatever.. I was actually secretly hoping my ds would stay the only boy so that he has his own “title”.. like dd is the oldest, he would be only boy and this baby would be the baby! Lol silly I know, but I suppose he would take oldest boy title if this is a boy! Sighhhh.. I guess I need to start amping myself up for this being a boy so I don’t have any disappointing feelings if it’s a boy! Anyway, rant over!

As far as Mother’s Day.. happy Mother’s Day to you ladies! Mother’s Day here isn’t until May! And it’s also my anniversary weekend every year! Lol!

And... I am officially calling myself in the second trimester! At my scan I was measuring ahead a good bit which practically had me skip the entire 12th week! I didn’t see my doc that day because he had to run over to the hospital for a surgery so I will see him Monday and get to ask then. But I changed my ticker because I know more of how my body works and I know those final days preeclampsia will sneak up and I like to be on top of it!


----------



## Jessie7003

Been so busy the last 2 days but here’s baby! I’ll catch up with the thread tonight x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teanna said:


> View attachment 1058361
> Here's my 10 week bump pic taken first thing in the morning before I've gotten a chance to blow up like a balloon. It's crazy how much bigger I am in the evenings from bloating but definitely got something going on there now.

U look lovely hon. Such a cute little bump.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Happy mothere day ladies. 

@playgirl666 
Awww I'm so sorry about ure mum that's so dad. She will be looking down on you feeling very proud of you sending you huge hugs:hugs:

@brittany12 
I've got it all crossed for you that ure having a girl. The HB certainly looks like u are. 

@Teanna 
Oh no what a complete night mate. Happy u got to her b4 she managed to tell the whole world. She cud of asked you first b4 saying anything tho. 

I have my scan tomorrow and praying they will check baby as well. But I feel really nervous. I really didnt feel nervous but now it's getting close I do. I just hope they check baby and baby is healthy. I dont think I'll be able to get a photo because it's not a proper baby scan but if they do check baby I will ask if I can take a photo on my phone. 

Have any of you been getting really itchy at night? 
The last few nights I've been extremely itchy. Mainly my legs my tummy abs the tops of my arms. I just wanted to know if its normal. 

I had that liver thing with my last pregnancy and that's why I had to have my DD 4 and a half weeks early. It didnt start until I was around 32 weeks. I had pre eclampsia as well. 

I'm really worried because I feel so itchy at night and I'm nearly 12 weeks. Can u even get that liver thing this early. I'm really worried that its already starting but I dont even know if that's possible. 
I'm not really that itchy in the day time. It's mainly at night. 
I have had a fever and a virus all week so I dont know if its that or it's just normal.
I do have really sensitive skin and eczma so maybe it's just the pregnancy hormones making that worse. 

Just want this baby to be ok and healthy.


----------



## playgirl666

thank u @Suggerhoney for ur kind words ❤ x


----------



## Teanna

Suggerhoney said:


> Happy mothere day ladies.
> 
> @playgirl666
> Awww I'm so sorry about ure mum that's so dad. She will be looking down on you feeling very proud of you sending you huge hugs:hugs:
> 
> @brittany12
> I've got it all crossed for you that ure having a girl. The HB certainly looks like u are.
> 
> @Teanna
> Oh no what a complete night mate. Happy u got to her b4 she managed to tell the whole world. She cud of asked you first b4 saying anything tho.
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow and praying they will check baby as well. But I feel really nervous. I really didnt feel nervous but now it's getting close I do. I just hope they check baby and baby is healthy. I dont think I'll be able to get a photo because it's not a proper baby scan but if they do check baby I will ask if I can take a photo on my phone.
> 
> Have any of you been getting really itchy at night?
> The last few nights I've been extremely itchy. Mainly my legs my tummy abs the tops of my arms. I just wanted to know if its normal.
> 
> I had that liver thing with my last pregnancy and that's why I had to have my DD 4 and a half weeks early. It didnt start until I was around 32 weeks. I had pre eclampsia as well.
> 
> I'm really worried because I feel so itchy at night and I'm nearly 12 weeks. Can u even get that liver thing this early. I'm really worried that its already starting but I dont even know if that's possible.
> I'm not really that itchy in the day time. It's mainly at night.
> I have had a fever and a virus all week so I dont know if its that or it's just normal.
> I do have really sensitive skin and eczma so maybe it's just the pregnancy hormones making that worse.
> 
> Just want this baby to be ok and healthy.

I'm itchy as well but have been all winter, the air is so dry here and it's not been great for my skin, I think pregnancy has made it a bit worse. Moisturizer seems to help a lot.


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> thank u @Suggerhoney for ur kind words ❤ x

Sending loads of hugs and love sweety <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teanna said:


> I'm itchy as well but have been all winter, the air is so dry here and it's not been great for my skin, I think pregnancy has made it a bit worse. Moisturizer seems to help a lot.

Its driving me up the wall. I cant stop clawing myself. I'm even itching in my sleep. I will mention it to the liver doctor tomorrow. There be doing blood tests to check my liver so if anything is wrong it will show up on that.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Off to bed now ladies not sure if I'll sleep or not feel anxious about the scan just hope they look at baby and that baby is healthy. 
It's going to be such a long day. I have to get up at 8am to get ready and then I think were leaving the house around 9 ish. It can take only an hour and half to get there but its going to be crazy traffic so I expect it will take a good 2 to 3 hours to get there. 
I have to be in the scanning department by 12pm and my scan is at 12:20. Then I have to go to the liver department and see my liver transplant professor at 2:25pm then after seeing him I will have to have a load of blood taken then we can go home. 
Prob wont get home until about 6pm or later so will be a very long day. 

Please be ok baby please be healthy


----------



## Demotivated

anybody got their double marker blood results back? I am due to get them by friday and again, a very nervous wreck.

Age is not on my side (i just turned 34) and that adds up a bit of background risk !

Ohhh and i have terrible lower back pain.. I have no idea why!!


----------



## playgirl666

Demotivated said:


> anybody got their double marker blood results back? I am due to get them by friday and again, a very nervous wreck.
> 
> Age is not on my side (i just turned 34) and that adds up a bit of background risk !
> 
> Ohhh and i have terrible lower back pain.. I have no idea why!!

i should get mine hopefully friday aswell, im 31 and also feel age isnt on my side this time, good luck on getting urs im sure all is gonna be ok, i also have lower back pain, but i have suffered for years with this as i have siatica in my leg :( x


----------



## playgirl666

good luck today @Suggerhoney will be thinking of u x


----------



## brittany12

So had my visit with my doctor today since he had to run to surgery Friday. 
BP was 114/72
Weight 141
Even though I’m technically measuring 5 days ahead we aren’t going to change my official due date yet unless we get more than a week ahead! But it’s something we’ll watch and take into consideration
I asked about taking a baby aspirin a day for preeclampsia and he said it does help and if I want to take one a day that’s totally fine. 
We listened to heartbeat on Doppler and took a little bit to find and was super low. Once we finally found it it was in the 150s, we heard for a couple of seconds and then baby kicked it away! 

Everyone is guessing boy by the ultrasound photos but everything else for me points to girl. Idk I’m torn and getting into my own head about it! We have a private scan on April 16. We could totally find out the gender but we’re not. Hopefully it gives a little more clarity though to me on what I think it might be


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies.
I'm back home now and in my pyjamas and relaxing. It's been a long day.

So had the scan and my heart sunk to my boots when the lady told me she dont do baby scans as that's over in the womons hospital.:sad1:
But that she wud have a look at the baby just to see the HB.:flower:

Sadly she cudnt do any measurements because there scanning wont work out how many weeks u are because it's not the baby department.
Baby is massive and grown so much and actually looks like a baby now. Little sprout was asleep so the lady wiggled the prob thing and baby woke up and had the biggest stretch arching his/her back and stretching the arms back and what I thought was the umbilical cord because it was long turned out to be babies legs. Oh my goodness there so long and baby was kicking like crazy.
Really looked like my son at his 12 week and a few days scan like identical but it was only a small screen. It was very clear but it was not on a big screen like when u have proper baby scans.
I cudnt get any photos but i have my dating scan next week so will get some then.

Yes I'm worrying about the blood test and scan screening I'm 39 so I may be at a higher risk but praying all will be ok. Anyone know how long it takes to get the blood results?
I will have the blood tests on the same day i have the dating scan.
So was thinking if it was high risk results u wud get the results within 3 days?? So if I haven't heard anything by next Friday then I'll be hoping that means all is good.

I spoke to the liver doctor about the itching and I'm now waiting on today's blood test results which I'm hoping will come back normal. She said it may be because of the fever I've had that's been making me extra itchy. but that it is possible to get that liver thing in pregnancy earlier on, but it normally dont start till the end of second tri or 3rd tri. It started in 3rd tri with DD and the only cure is delivering the baby so I am really worried.
But hopefully the itching just turns out to be normal.
She told me I am at a high risk of getting that liver thing again but if I do get it I just pray it stays away until at least 34 weeks just so its safe for baby to be delivered. But I'm really hoping I dont get it at all:(


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> Happy mothers day ladies.. it's currently 5:45 am in Ireland and for the 3rd night in a row I'm wide awake.. the joys of pregnancy...
> 
> 13 weeks today woohoo hello 2nd tri (based on my hospitals calender) :dance:
> 
> I meant to say after my 12 week scan. I went for bloods and answered the million questions they ask.. they have me down for risk of GD (I had it on my dd1) so I have to go for bloods every 6 weeks. My next appointment and mini scan is the 25th of April. Big scan booked for the 31st of May.. feels like ages away but I have the busiest month in April so it should fly for me.
> 
> Slowly getting my appetite back and woohoo was not sick today fist time in a long time I haven't. Hoping this is the light at the end of the tunnel.

Our scans are the same day again! 31st may for me too haha!


----------



## Jessie7003

Regarding gender I realllllly want baby to be a girl and I know I’ll have to handle a bit of (feel so guilty) disappointment if it’s a boy. Getting the private gender scan through I might wait to about 17 weeks because I’m convinced my dates are right rather than the scans but we shall see! Basically skipped my whole 11th week according to the midwife. All my siblings had a girl first followed by a number of boys before any of them had a girl again so I’m praying I’m the same and then I’ll have 1 of each and maybe have a third.

So having the worst problems at the minute with OH’s family which is why I haven’t been on much. One of his sisters argued that because I got put forward 6 days that there is NO WAY this is her brother’s baby and she has now convinced all her family the same because me and him only dtd on the 24th January since we had broken up at the time. I ovulate very late on day 20/21 of a 35 day cycle so my dates are accurate but they won't listen. So now I’m not speaking to any of them and his mother has told his oldest sister to tell him I’m not allowed in the house until baby is born and definitely his. The stress is killing me and breaking my heart. OH is Indian why do they think I would lie, haven’t been with anyone else and it would be obvious if it wasn't his anyway! So annoyed because they are starting to mess with his head. As horrible as it is to think about I don’t think I want baby to have anything to do with his family other than him. :(:(:(


----------



## Sander

Aw Jessie that sounds awful! I hope you don’t mind me saying but your OH’s sister should butt out!! My goodness ultrasounds are not 100% accurate when it comes to dating pregnancies - even when done at 7-8 weeks (most accurate time to do it) there’s still an 8 day +/- leeway. 
Also if you weren’t with anyone else then that point is moot anyways. 
But honestly how ridiculous. This pregnancy is between you and him, not her! Anyhow, I’m so sorry you’re going through that. How stressful. I hope they come around :hugs:


----------



## Jessie7003

Sander said:


> Aw Jessie that sounds awful! I hope you don’t mind me saying but your OH’s sister should butt out!! My goodness ultrasounds are not 100% accurate when it comes to dating pregnancies - even when done at 7-8 weeks (most accurate time to do it) there’s still an 8 day +/- leeway.
> Also if you weren’t with anyone else then that point is moot anyways.
> But honestly how ridiculous. This pregnancy is between you and him, not her! Anyhow, I’m so sorry you’re going through that. How stressful. I hope they come around :hugs:

Oh no I don’t mind at all because I completely agree!! It’s terrible but I have all the support I need from family, OH and friends so I’m sure I’ll be okay!


----------



## brittany12

I’ve been pretty bored today lol and super fixated on this gender thing still probably because I’ve been so bored (one of my kids is with her aunt and so it’s just me and the baby and he spent a lot of the day napping!!)
Anyway.. this ramzi method.. anyone know much about it? I’ve read several articles and feel like I’m getting several different answers.

I’ve gotten out my kids ultrasounds from 6-7 weeks and unfortunately with DD scan I am unable to see anything because it was so zoomed in. But I have 2 from DS that I was trying to use.. I cannot figure it out! Anyone else bored or want to help see if they can figure it out?

First photo is DS on top at 6 weeks, this baby on bottom at 6 weeks
Second photo is DS on top at 7 weeks, this baby at 6 weeks (don’t have one of this baby at 7 weeks because we saw heartbeat at 6 weeks unlike I did for my other 2 kids)

To me looking at them in comparison it’s like ok they look like they’re opposite each other.. but if I try to analyze them separately I am either doing it wrong or where I’m assuming the placenta/future placenta is at is wrong. Because I keep getting my son should have been a girl? Lol.. I was actually really good in school at this kind of stuff! Maybe it’s baby brain haha!

Edit to add.. all of these were transvaginal ultrasounds


----------



## Sander

Hm Brittany I just spent ages analyzing mine and I can’t even see the white spot I’m supposed to be looking for haha. If you figure it out let me know and maybe you can look at mine :haha:


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> Hm Brittany I just spent ages analyzing mine and I can’t even see the white spot I’m supposed to be looking for haha. If you figure it out let me know and maybe you can look at mine :haha:

Post it here! I’ll look and maybe we can figure this out together


----------



## Demotivated

Jessie7003 said:


> Regarding gender I realllllly want baby to be a girl and I know I’ll have to handle a bit of (feel so guilty) disappointment if it’s a boy. Getting the private gender scan through I might wait to about 17 weeks because I’m convinced my dates are right rather than the scans but we shall see! Basically skipped my whole 11th week according to the midwife. All my siblings had a girl first followed by a number of boys before any of them had a girl again so I’m praying I’m the same and then I’ll have 1 of each and maybe have a third.
> 
> So having the worst problems at the minute with OH’s family which is why I haven’t been on much. One of his sisters argued that because I got put forward 6 days that there is NO WAY this is her brother’s baby and she has now convinced all her family the same because me and him only dtd on the 24th January since we had broken up at the time. I ovulate very late on day 20/21 of a 35 day cycle so my dates are accurate but they won't listen. So now I’m not speaking to any of them and his mother has told his oldest sister to tell him I’m not allowed in the house until baby is born and definitely his. The stress is killing me and breaking my heart. OH is Indian why do they think I would lie, haven’t been with anyone else and it would be obvious if it wasn't his anyway! So annoyed because they are starting to mess with his head. As horrible as it is to think about I don’t think I want baby to have anything to do with his family other than him. :(:(:(

that is so pathetic!! Really hope your OH doesn't get even bit affected by this.


AFM, I am having strange, dull aches in my body.. mostly lower back.. which sometimes radiate to abdomen and my bum. 
Kind of worried that this is not good. 
My cervical length at 12 week scan was just 3.2 so i am worried sick that i m gonna have incompetent cervix. All these dull aches n all are not helping either.
Anybody got any experience??


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie that really sucks and I'm so sorry ure going through this.

12 weeks today ladies going by my last scan and this time next week I will be having my dating scan. Feel like I've hit a milestone now yay. 
Some doctors here say from week 12 ure in the second trimester but I'm going to hold out until next week until I go over to the 2nd trimester thread.

Cant wait to get my official due date and get all the screening testing out the way I'm a little nervous about that esp because I'm 39. Just praying this baby is healthy.
[-o&lt;


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Just popping in on my lunch break to reply to Jessie.

I dunno how polite or ballsy or whatever you are, but if I was in your situation, I'd stand my ground, talk a lot of smack to any of his family members who speak to you first, and then rub it in their faces like crazy when it's proven to be his. And if your OH actually has doubts, tell him he'll be very sorry that he this amazing time being doubtful and suspicious. If his sister is a dumb bitch who can't understand gestational math, that's her problem, not yours. F 'em.

AFM, HB still sounds fast and strong as of last night. :)


----------



## Nolimitxox

Jessie that's insane. Your OH needs to speak up and put his family in their place. This baby is his, this baby will be part of the family and they will regret treating you this way just as others have posted. I hate when people create drama when there isn't any. Like, they have nothing better to do right? As long as OH is on your side they can go to hell! Bah! I'm sorry you are dealing with this!


----------



## Sander

Demotivated I’m not sure if this is what they feel like but I’ve been getting a really heavy uterus type feeling along with an achy back ache. I’m pretty sure it’s normal :) As for cervical length, I think you’re ok. Do you have other kids? I asked my midwife about this at 15 weeks last time, and she said if I was going to have an incompetent cervix I would have already lost the baby. I don’t know how accurate that information was but she had been a midwife for like 30+ years. I also read online that even if your cervix is less than 2.2cm, you still only have a 20% chance of preterm delivery. So I think it’s really really rare and you should be fine!

Ok here’s my ultrasounds maybe we can figure it out together :p

Closer up picture is my son!


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> Demotivated I’m not sure if this is what they feel like but I’ve been getting a really heavy uterus type feeling along with an achy back ache. I’m pretty sure it’s normal :) As for cervical length, I think you’re ok. Do you have other kids? I asked my midwife about this at 15 weeks last time, and she said if I was going to have an incompetent cervix I would have already lost the baby. I don’t know how accurate that information was but she had been a midwife for like 30+ years. I also read online that even if your cervix is less than 2.2cm, you still only have a 20% chance of preterm delivery. So I think it’s really really rare and you should be fine!
> 
> Ok here’s my ultrasounds maybe we can figure it out together :p
> 
> Closer up picture is my son!
> 
> View attachment 1058709
> View attachment 1058711

So the scan photo of your son if I am doing it right looks like the same as my sons. With the “placenta” or future placenta is on the right side of the photo which I think means boy? On my scans of my boy you can see the line that attaches baby to that side which is why I’m assuming that is where my placenta was with him. Your scan of your boy shows the brightest white part is on the right so I’m assuming that’s where yours was. 
As far as our now babies... haha idk! I can’t see much on yours and baby looks almost right slap in the middle! Normally the baby will be closer to the spot of where the placenta is developing, not always but a lot of the time!


----------



## Demotivated

Sander said:


> Demotivated I’m not sure if this is what they feel like but I’ve been getting a really heavy uterus type feeling along with an achy back ache. I’m pretty sure it’s normal :) As for cervical length, I think you’re ok. Do you have other kids? I asked my midwife about this at 15 weeks last time, and she said if I was going to have an incompetent cervix I would have already lost the baby. I don’t know how accurate that information was but she had been a midwife for like 30+ years. I also read online that even if your cervix is less than 2.2cm, you still only have a 20% chance of preterm delivery. So I think it’s really really rare and you should be fine!
> 
> Ok here’s my ultrasounds maybe we can figure it out together :p
> 
> Closer up picture is my son!
> 
> View attachment 1058709
> View attachment 1058711


Yes exactly that ! sometimes lower back ache with heaviness in uterus.. also I just realized I get it most when I m at work..so sitting upright in a chair.. may b just posture issues..

I have had only one pregnancy before and my son is now 4. Didn't have this issue with him at all. I already like your midwife
Hoping to meet my OB on Friday so will ask her too.. fingers crossed.. I know 3.2 isn't bad bad.. but I just tend to worry a lot!!


----------



## brittany12

Find baby’s heartbeat so easily now and can hear it the entire time! Stayed between 151-155! <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

I can find babies HB really easy now to and its loud. I haven't listened the last few days becaus I had the scan yesterday and baby was kicking and heart was beating away. I haven't listened today because all day today I've felt lots of movements. Turns and kicks and its lovely. Can even feel it when I'm stood up now.


----------



## Nolimitxox

I think my LO likes sleeping after I get home from work because we can reliably find the heartbeat on my lower left when we look for it after work. So excited to hit second trimester in a few weeks! Off to my first prenatal appointment today!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nolimitxox said:


> I think my LO likes sleeping after I get home from work because we can reliably find the heartbeat on my lower left when we look for it after work. So excited to hit second trimester in a few weeks! Off to my first prenatal appointment today!

Awwww its lovely hearing that HB. I have a midwife appointment tomorrow so I expect she will listen to the heartbeat tomorrow. 
Let us know how ure appointment goes hon how exciting.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Awe, everyone scan is so precious! I'm so jealous! lol 
Please be aware, this is going to a rant. 
I had a scan on the 25th of March and the midwife who did my scan, UGH!!! is all I can say. Wasn't sure if she was new or not, but she did a horrible job at scanning. For this particular visit I was told that it would be a scan, give me my official due date that can't be changed and offered all blood work. When the monitor came on I saw my baby all cute and all, I believe he/she was sleeping because he/she wasnt moving but the heart beat was at 171bpm. From there it all went down hill, after she pointed out, "oh look, there's the heart beat." The rest and the photos she took for me were unbelievable. She couldn't measure my baby correctly, she was guessing which button to push and she kept measuring my baby at 9w, 9w1d, 9w2d. Eventually she got a 10w1d and she STOPPED. "ok, will I'll keep this one," and ripped the rest for me. (which at that point in time I was suppose to be 10w6d.) I asked her, why is my baby measuring so small, she said "oh, we're not worried about that right now. When you get to 20w and the baby is small then we will look into it, but as far as your due date goes, I am not going to change it from your previous scan your baby looks healthy and thats all that matter (and of course I couldn't agree more.) If you guys see my photos you guys would be mad, too. Its my baby so when I look at it, I fall inlove with it always, but WHY????? Looking at yours and my sister's and I just cant help, but feel a little bit (just a little bit) jealous. "sigh......."


----------



## Sander

Yeah Brittany I can’t tell either! Ah well, we’ll find out soon enough haha. 

Ugh wish how annoying!! Sorry you didn’t get a nice picture :( 

I went for my first midwife appointment today. It was good - she also examined me because I still have issues from my son’s birth and she thinks my tear is still not healed all the way! So she’s referring me to a gynaecologist to look at it :( She also said the way I tore was like my vagina exploded (YES she used the word EXPLODED :shock:) so anyways she said she’ll get the detailed report from the hospital and if it happened like she suspects she’ll agree another vaginal birth isn’t a good idea and I’ll be booked for a C-section. 

So all in all a good visit. It ran a little overtime so she only had a quick look for the heartbeat - she was looking too far to the left so didn’t find it (I found it in the center as soon as I got home). She was funny though when I denied genetic screening I was like but I’d love to see the baby - she says well if we can’t find the heartbeat this time I can refer you for a scan, it’s kind of an abuse of the public health system but if you want :p I said no haha. Now I kind of wish I had said yes :haha: ah well, I’ll see him/her again soon!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies I'm freeking out. I just went to the bathroom and when I wipe there was the normal muckas but it had streaks of reddy pink blood in it??
I've been a bit constipated and was trying to go so if the straining caused it. It definitely came from the vagina and it looks like the show. The thing u have b4 u go into labour. 
It happened twice when I wiped but on the 3rd wipe nothing. 
I'm now on the toilet again and theres nothing. 
Shud I be worried? 
I have no pain. A little backache but I think that's where I'v just been constipated but other than that nothing and I can still feel baby moving.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Had no more bleeding since. Have managed to go toilet now at last. I've been so constipated so is relief to finally go. I've been bathroom about 4 times now since the bleeding and nothing. Its just clear no blood at all. But I just don't get what that blood was. It really looked like when u lose the mucas plug b4 or during labour it was all mukas streaked with red blood. 
But nothing since and it only happened twice when I wiped. Well first time was like a very tanned light brown then second wipe was the more pinky red streaky stuff mixed with cm. 
I've just got my dopper out and it took me ages but managed to find the HB at 165BPM. 
Do u think I'll be ok ladies or is it something to worry about?


----------



## Teanna

Jessie7003 said:


> Regarding gender I realllllly want baby to be a girl and I know I’ll have to handle a bit of (feel so guilty) disappointment if it’s a boy. Getting the private gender scan through I might wait to about 17 weeks because I’m convinced my dates are right rather than the scans but we shall see! Basically skipped my whole 11th week according to the midwife. All my siblings had a girl first followed by a number of boys before any of them had a girl again so I’m praying I’m the same and then I’ll have 1 of each and maybe have a third.
> 
> So having the worst problems at the minute with OH’s family which is why I haven’t been on much. One of his sisters argued that because I got put forward 6 days that there is NO WAY this is her brother’s baby and she has now convinced all her family the same because me and him only dtd on the 24th January since we had broken up at the time. I ovulate very late on day 20/21 of a 35 day cycle so my dates are accurate but they won't listen. So now I’m not speaking to any of them and his mother has told his oldest sister to tell him I’m not allowed in the house until baby is born and definitely his. The stress is killing me and breaking my heart. OH is Indian why do they think I would lie, haven’t been with anyone else and it would be obvious if it wasn't his anyway! So annoyed because they are starting to mess with his head. As horrible as it is to think about I don’t think I want baby to have anything to do with his family other than him. :(:(:(

Aw that's frustrating. My midwife yesterday wants to go by my LMP until my ultrasound. She thinks I'm about 4 or 5 days further along than would be possible. I'm still going by my dates for now. The father is also Indian but he opted out in the beginning so he wont be involved at all. I haven't met his family but know he'd be disowned if they found out anyway. I'm a bit worried now though, my midwife found my uterus higher than it should be and everyone thinks it's going to turn out to be twins. Trying to book my ultrasound for Saturday so I'll get the final verdict.


----------



## Sander

Sugger you could always mention it to your OB, my midwifery clinic says to call for any red blood - but that’s just to be safe. They likely won’t have you come in urgently because first of all it’s too early for them to do anything for the baby (sounds awful and I don’t mean anything’s wrong, especially because you heard the HB, but I had a similar experience at 28 weeks and I had to go in to the hospital as they could deliver the baby if I was in pre-term labour. It ended up being nothing!) and 2nd, they won’t see you because it was such a small amount of blood. They take you in the ER if you fill a pad an hour which is obviously not the case. 
However, if you phone your doctor they can probably give you some reassurance and things to watch for. As someone who has had a LOT of bleeding scares during pregnancy, just know that your LO is more than likely just fine. I know how scary it is. But with such a small amount of blood, it probably just came from your cervix and not from baby. 
Hugs xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Sugger you could always mention it to your OB, my midwifery clinic says to call for any red blood - but that’s just to be safe. They likely won’t have you come in urgently because first of all it’s too early for them to do anything for the baby (sounds awful and I don’t mean anything’s wrong, especially because you heard the HB, but I had a similar experience at 28 weeks and I had to go in to the hospital as they could deliver the baby if I was in pre-term labour. It ended up being nothing!) and 2nd, they won’t see you because it was such a small amount of blood. They take you in the ER if you fill a pad an hour which is obviously not the case.
> However, if you phone your doctor they can probably give you some reassurance and things to watch for. As someone who has had a LOT of bleeding scares during pregnancy, just know that your LO is more than likely just fine. I know how scary it is. But with such a small amount of blood, it probably just came from your cervix and not from baby.
> Hugs xx

Thank you hon 
I've just spoken to an out of hours doctor and he said that it doesn't think it's anything to worry about. He said to tell my midwife about it tomorrow. Luckily I have a midwife appointment. And he said if I start bleeding again and it's more heavier then to go A+E. He said it cud be just normol mukas but I've never had blood streaked mukas b4 unless I'm about to go into labour. 
No bleeding what so ever since.


----------



## Nolimitxox

First prenatal check! HR is 198! Wow! It could be because of the cup of coffee I had around lunch today, but my OB did not seem concerned in the slightest. I said "wow that's high" and she came back at me immediately with "Well of course, it's supposed to be!" We got to see baby moving around today in there, we saw him/her extend their arm out and stretch out their fingers, and we even got a perfect footie shot. Measuring ahead again so my new EDD has changed from the 26th up to the 22nd. My husbands birthday is the 20th. Our family members are taking bets that baby will steal hubbys birthday! We're okay with whenever this little one wants to come, as long as its in October of course. Hahaha. We will have an NT scan in the next few weeks to see our risk of Edwards (I don't care about down syndrome) and then we can prepare how to give our baby the best life possible if it does come back elevated, though I'll be honest, I am not concerned in the slightest about it. I really just wanted it because I don't know much about Edwards, and I would like the extra scan if my insurance will cover it. Why not? I'd love to see my baby one more time before the 20th anatomy scan. My next OB appointment will be on the 30th of this month. Not sure what will happen at that one, but we wont be having a scan so who knows.

Photos attached! Look at that little foot :cloud9:


----------



## Teanna

Had my midwife appointment yesterday and she tried to get a heartbeat but no luck but I was expecting that as she gave me a lot of warnings that would be the case and my sister didn't get her's on the doppler until her 2nd midwife appointment. She found my uterus out of my pelvis though already at 10 weeks, which makes me wonder about twins and I did have super dark lines on tests early on as well. Just scheduled my dating ultrasound and genetic screening for April 13th, I'm disappointed they couldn't fit me in this week but I'll be 12 weeks 1 day then by my count so should get to see lots.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Nolimitxox 
Lovely scan photo hon so cute. 

@Teanna 
Glad ure midwife app went well. I wudnt worry about the HB my midwife wont do them until ure second app at 12 weeks and not even sure if they do then it mite be more like 14 weeks but I will let u know because I have a midwife appointment today and I'm 12+1 so I will let u know if she does have a listen. 

ATM just woke up and I've been to the toilet. Mukas had a slight tan to it. Not red or pink or brown just a very slight tan. I'm wondering if the blood came from the cervix yesterday? 
I've checked cervix and its super high like can barely reach and closed so I'm hoping that's a good sign that im not going to miscarry. 
I'm going to talk to my midwife today about what happened. She may send me to the EPU for a scan but I'm not sure because I got a scan on Tuesday anyway but I'll see what she says. 
Gonna have another listen for the HB in a min just to make sure baby is ok.

Gosh ladies what a scare. I dont want to be seeing anything like that again until I'm at least 36 weeks. 

Does anyone know if u can lose a little bit of the mukas plug and if it grows back? Even if its got blood in it?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Its started again I've just called my doctors and the doctor is going to refur me to the early pregnancy unit at the hospital today for a scan.
I'm so scared ladies I'm bawling my eyes out.
Please keep me in ure prayers and please let this baby be ok and the bleeding not nothing to do with the baby.
I'm so scared I'm about to miscarry
Oh please be ok baby


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> Its started again I've just called my doctors and the doctor is going to refur me to the early pregnancy unit at the hospital today for a scan.
> I'm so scared ladies I'm bawling my eyes out.
> Please keep me in ure prayers and please let this baby be ok and the bleeding not nothing to do with the baby.
> I'm so scared I'm about to miscarry
> Oh please be ok baby

i will be thinking of u, and good luck, im sure all is ok, i had a big bleed with my eldest i lost a huge clot and she was ok, plz let us no how u get on x


----------



## playgirl666

just got my screening letter back, all is low risk x


----------



## WishMeABaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Its started again I've just called my doctors and the doctor is going to refur me to the early pregnancy unit at the hospital today for a scan.
> I'm so scared ladies I'm bawling my eyes out.
> Please keep me in ure prayers and please let this baby be ok and the bleeding not nothing to do with the baby.
> I'm so scared I'm about to miscarry
> Oh please be ok baby

Thinking of you, prayers your way. Everything will be ok you have to believe it. Xoxo


----------



## Demotivated

Thinking of you @Suggerhoney 
Hope all is ok.. lot of women bleed during their pregnancy.. should be fine..

Just got a call from hospital that my double marker screening results are ready and i can come an collect my reports. They don't tell anything on phone, so will go post work. bloody nervous.


----------



## Demotivated

Thinking of you @Suggerhoney 
Hope all is ok.. lot of women bleed during their pregnancy.. should be fine..

Just got a call from hospital that my double marker screening results are ready and i can come an collect my reports. They don't tell anything on phone, so will go post work. bloody nervous.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
I've just got back from the hospital. I was sent up to the emergency early pregnancy unit and they did a quick scan. Lady had the screen turned away at first but then she turned the screen around and said baby looks fine. 
She said my cervix is long and closed so it wasnt the mukas plug because if it was the cervix wud be slightly open. 
Been told to still go to my scan on Tuesday and to just keep an eye on things but that she has no concerns regarding baby.
She doesn't know why I had any bleeding so I'm not sure what it was. 
Its stopped again now. 
Thank God.
Still a little anxious. Just hoping I dont bleed again and everything goes well at my next scan. 
Thank you ladies. Ure all so supportive. It's good to know I've always got you guys to to turn to with any worries. <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Midwife just called and said she is happy that everything was ok so the hospital must of contacted her. That was nice of her to call me. I have to make a appointment to go and see her next week because I didnt make today's appointment because of being in the hospital. 
Now sat down relaxing watching TV gonna take it steady the next few days


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> I've just got back from the hospital. I was sent up to the emergency early pregnancy unit and they did a quick scan. Lady had the screen turned away at first but then she turned the screen around and said baby looks fine.
> She said my cervix is long and closed so it wasnt the mukas plug because if it was the cervix wud be slightly open.
> Been told to still go to my scan on Tuesday and to just keep an eye on things but that she has no concerns regarding baby.
> She doesn't know why I had any bleeding so I'm not sure what it was.
> Its stopped again now.
> Thank God.
> Still a little anxious. Just hoping I dont bleed again and everything goes well at my next scan.
> Thank you ladies. Ure all so supportive. It's good to know I've always got you guys to to turn to with any worries. <3

im so happy everything is ok, i have been thinking of u x


----------



## Demotivated

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> I've just got back from the hospital. I was sent up to the emergency early pregnancy unit and they did a quick scan. Lady had the screen turned away at first but then she turned the screen around and said baby looks fine.
> She said my cervix is long and closed so it wasnt the mukas plug because if it was the cervix wud be slightly open.
> Been told to still go to my scan on Tuesday and to just keep an eye on things but that she has no concerns regarding baby.
> She doesn't know why I had any bleeding so I'm not sure what it was.
> Its stopped again now.
> Thank God.
> Still a little anxious. Just hoping I dont bleed again and everything goes well at my next scan.
> Thank you ladies. Ure all so supportive. It's good to know I've always got you guys to to turn to with any worries. <3

Phewwww what a relief!! Though keep an eye on it.. I m sure it will b fine though :)


----------



## Demotivated

Demotivated said:


> Thinking of you @Suggerhoney
> Hope all is ok.. lot of women bleed during their pregnancy.. should be fine..
> 
> Just got a call from hospital that my double marker screening results are ready and i can come an collect my reports. They don't tell anything on phone, so will go post work. bloody nervous.

Everything is low risk. Given my age though the risk of Downs Is 1:1700.. with my DS it was 1::8000 . Definitely not pleased but report says low risk nonetheless


----------



## playgirl666

Demotivated said:


> Everything is low risk. Given my age though the risk of Downs Is 1:1700.. with my DS it was 1::8000 . Definitely not pleased but report says low risk nonetheless

thats good news mine was low risk aswell 1 in 391, with my other 3 it was also 1 in 8000 x


----------



## Demotivated

playgirl666 said:


> thats good news mine was low risk aswell 1 in 391, with my other 3 it was also 1 in 8000 x

Ohhhh we old Mommies, lol :D


----------



## WishMeABaby

Im so happy everyone who's got their results back are all good news. Congrats all!!
AFM
Because of my age (36) I was asked if I'd do the NIPT (Noninvasive prenatal tests.) I did, I just got my test back, we are having a boy, and any kind of chromosome disorder are ruled out. They are all under 0.01% so very low risk. What a relief! I can't believe it:) its a boy. I cant wait for everyone who wants to find out to find what we all are having. How exciting!!


----------



## playgirl666

Demotivated said:


> Ohhhh we old Mommies, lol :D

haha! im 31 and feel old!! x


----------



## brittany12

WishMeABaby said:


> Im so happy everyone who's got their results back are all good news. Congrats all!!
> AFM
> Because of my age (36) I was asked if I'd do the NIPT (Noninvasive prenatal tests.) I did, I just got my test back, we are having a boy, and any kind of chromosome disorder are ruled out. They are all under 0.01% so very low risk. What a relief! I can't believe it:) its a boy. I cant wait for everyone who wants to find out to find what we all are having. How exciting!!

Congratulations on a boy!!!


----------



## Sander

Congrats to everyone on the low risk results!

To anyone worrying (and again, I don’t know 100% if this is accurate) but my midwife last time told me your risk 1:8000 or whatever number is based not on the number of general births in the population, but out of your personal children. So if you have a 1:250 chance of downs, it means if you birthed 250 children, 1 would likely have down syndrome. So obviously, even a number that looks like a higher risk is still a super low chance!

And ooh congrats on a boy!!! Can’t believe we’re getting close to finding out all the genders! My June group had a TON of boys. Like I’d say 80/20 boys. It’ll be so cool to see what we’re all having :)

Sugger I’m so glad everything looked good! Hopefully the spotting doesn’t come back and it was just a freak thing.

AFM, not much to report. Wasn’t feeling great today but they’re doing free blizzards at our DQ soooo I’ll be getting one of those :haha:


----------



## Sander

Wanted to upload this pic for gender guesses - this is me at just under 11 weeks with my son (blue shirt) and now 10+5 with this baby (navy shirt) - I actually weigh less this time then I did last time at the same point even though I look heavier, but I seem to be carrying totally different this time? I was always really low with my son, this time seems higher - maybe it’s a girl!

What do you guys think?


----------



## Sushai

So much good news!!

I’m finally 14 weeks and feel comfortable enough to say I’m in 2nd tri! 5 weeks left until my anomaly scan and gender reveal.


----------



## Nolimitxox

I have no clue sander but your bumps are so cute hahaha


----------



## Teanna

Sander said:


> Wanted to upload this pic for gender guesses - this is me at just under 11 weeks with my son (blue shirt) and now 10+5 with this baby (navy shirt) - I actually weigh less this time then I did last time at the same point even though I look heavier, but I seem to be carrying totally different this time? I was always really low with my son, this time seems higher - maybe it’s a girl!
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1058806

Based on how your carrying I'd say girl.


----------



## Teanna

Suggerhoney said:


> Midwife just called and said she is happy that everything was ok so the hospital must of contacted her. That was nice of her to call me. I have to make a appointment to go and see her next week because I didnt make today's appointment because of being in the hospital.
> Now sat down relaxing watching TV gonna take it steady the next few days

Glad everything went well. It sounds a lot like I had around 7 weeks. It was just tan colored mucus that was on and off for about 5 days. There was never any cramps or anything with it and all was fine.


----------



## brittany12

Maybe just old blood finally making its way out from an irritated cervix? Glad everything is ok though! 

I’d say girl by the way you’re carrying! I can’t tell much on how I’m carrying but I’m going to attempt to find comparison bump photos from my previous pregnancies! 

Not much going on over here... if it weren’t for the growing belly I wouldn’t have a clue I was pregnant! I do feel some stuff randomly here and there if I’m sitting or laying a certain way but nothing that I would notice if I weren’t focusing on it!


----------



## brittany12

This is the best I could get! To be fair the one currently is first the in the morning so haven’t stuffed my face. The one with DD was at night before bed and the one with DS was probably 3-4pm so I’d ate breakfast and lunch at that point.

I can’t tell how I’m carrying.


----------



## Shorty88

@Suggerhoney glad everything this is ok.. in the early weeks (after sex) I lost what I thought was some of my mucas plug and I mentioned it to the midwife and she said that it grows again as long as it isn't a huge amount like a chicken fillet size it's nothing to worry about.

Glad some have got there bloods come back normal..

@WishMeABaby omg!! Congrats on the boy :blue: our first boy..cannot believe it's nearly time for some to find out gender..

AFM I have had some pretty awful days full of my 2 daughter's sick.. mothers day (sunday) my youngest was taken to a&e with suspected meningitis.. lucky it wasn't and just a very nasty viral infection. 

Sickness is back.. I have had a couple of days off so can't complain too much.. but already I can tell this baby does not like Italian food or fish.. I'm like Rachel from friends "well if anyone is keeping score I no longer eat ..." 

Slowly starting to tell non family members we are pregnant. Not telling many just people I would see every day.. I have a big enough bump for 3 months so getting harder to hide. Anyone I have talked to have all guessed boys by the way I'm carrying but I don't believe that ole wives tale.. 

Only like 24 more weeks to find out (section will be happening 37-38 weeks)


----------



## brittany12

Nothing else to do tonight while laying in bed.. lol so I found this old wives tale! It was right for my two! We’ll see if it’s right for baby #3! 

Dd: conceived in 2014, I was 24. Even & even = girl! Correct 
DS: conceived in 2017, I was 26. Odd & even = boy! Correct 
Baby #3: conceived in 2019, I am 29. Odd & odd = should be girl! 


*“The Even/Odd Mayan System*
Legend has it that the Mayans determined a baby’s sex by looking at the mother’s age at conception and the year of conception. If both are even or odd, it’s a girl. If one’s even and one’s odd, it’s a boy. We conceived in 2013, and I am 36 years old. One even, one odd = boy.”

I haven’t tried any other old wives tales if it involves peeing in a cup haha! Or the ring test but I might try it tomorrow! I didn’t do it for my other 2 though! 
Heartbeat was right for my 2 and says this should be a girl. 
Nausea and acne I can’t really apply to me because it’s been the same for all 3. 
Foods were right for my two, sweet was girl salty was boy but I haven’t been drawn to either this time so can’t really apply it either.
One of the Chinese calendars I found were right for my 2 and said this would be a girl, but some of the others I came across were all kind of wrong! Lol.


----------



## brittany12

Shorty88 said:


> @Suggerhoney glad everything this is ok.. in the early weeks (after sex) I lost what I thought was some of my mucas plug and I mentioned it to the midwife and she said that it grows again as long as it isn't a huge amount like a chicken fillet size it's nothing to worry about.
> 
> Glad some have got there bloods come back normal..
> 
> @WishMeABaby omg!! Congrats on the boy :blue: our first boy..cannot believe it's nearly time for some to find out gender..
> 
> AFM I have had some pretty awful days full of my 2 daughter's sick.. mothers day (sunday) my youngest was taken to a&e with suspected meningitis.. lucky it wasn't and just a very nasty viral infection.
> 
> Sickness is back.. I have had a couple of days off so can't complain too much.. but already I can tell this baby does not like Italian food or fish.. I'm like Rachel from friends "well if anyone is keeping score I no longer eat ..."
> 
> Slowly starting to tell non family members we are pregnant. Not telling many just people I would see every day.. I have a big enough bump for 3 months so getting harder to hide. Anyone I have talked to have all guessed boys by the way I'm carrying but I don't believe that ole wives tale..
> 
> Only like 24 more weeks to find out (section will be happening 37-38 weeks)

Lol I feel the same... only like 24 weeks to find out! I’m glad we’re waiting but for my personality type I’m dying inside not knowing! And knowing that I’m not knowing! I’m super OCD about this kind of stuff!


----------



## Sander

Ooh I’m glad you guys think girl I’m hoping so!!

Brittany your bump looks girl to me :)

The Mayan thing didn’t work for my son, he was odd and odd and still boy :p This time I’m odd and ooh hmmmm even?? Yes that’s right I had to check haha. Conceived a few days before my birthday.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Ladies: this evening in bed I felt a rolling sensation in my lower abdomen. A few rolls and then a more stern push against it like baby was pushing off the uterine walls. It stopped after that. It's def not gas. Do you think it could really be baby?! It's gone now. Lasted about 2 minutes.


----------



## playgirl666

had a text from midwife to say my bloods have shown i have low iron, explains why im always so tired, i had low iron with my 3 kids so i expected to have it this time, hope everyone is ok x


----------



## xjessibabyx

Sorry I've not been so active on here.. I'm really struggling with sickness still. I'm 11 weeks 1 day so hoped it would ease by now but it's not letting up. I'm off work but due to go back next week and im thinking I may have to get my Dr to sign me off for a bit longer. I feel really guilty but I work shifts and long hours on a ward and I know there's no way I'd cope 13.5hrs shifts on my feet. I have my dating scan on Monday so will post a pic then.


----------



## Demotivated

Brittany.. interesting theory.. it would mean i m hvng a girl..hehe.. this theory sits correctly with my DS being boy 

13weeks tomorrow finally! yay to 2nd trimester.. I just bought some maternity clothes (trousers, jeans, leggings) as my work clothes are getting snug now.. 

I am also going on my babymoon on 13th.. visiting Scandinavian countries :) :)

I stay in India and here finding out baby's gender is not allowed :|
So may b will get a scan at 15weeks during my holiday to get an idea.. though my husband is keen on being team yellow :)


----------



## Shorty88

@xjessibabyx I hear ya on the morning sickness I got 2- 3 days break but now its back and I'm 13 weeks so I defo thought it would be gone by now.. 

I have a feeling I'm going to suffer all through this pregnancy xx


----------



## brittany12

Nolimitxox said:


> Ladies: this evening in bed I felt a rolling sensation in my lower abdomen. A few rolls and then a more stern push against it like baby was pushing off the uterine walls. It stopped after that. It's def not gas. Do you think it could really be baby?! It's gone now. Lasted about 2 minutes.

Sounds like it!!


----------



## LadyStardust4

@Suggerhoney Glad everything is ok. I know it's difficult but try and relax and trust your body. You are healthy and your baby is healthy :)

Loving hearing all the gender predictions. I had my 12 week scan this morning and everything is looking nice and healthy. They have brought my due date forward two days so I am now due on 13th October. 

I will post a picture later and see what you all think on the nub theory front! Can't post just now as I am at work - boooo! 

xx


----------



## LadyStardust4

Cast your bets! Haha


----------



## WishMeABaby

LadyStardust4 said:


> Cast your bets! Haha
> 
> View attachment 1058842

Omg!! Too cute! I dont know how to "tell if it's a girl or boy," but its hecka cute!!! :dance:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank u ladies so much for all ure replies it really does mean so much to me how much u all cared and I'm so thankful to know you all. 

I haven't had any bleeding since but still getting the odd tanned stretching stuff which is gross. Its only very lightly tanned like a very pale orange and it only happens here and there. Most of the time when I wipe it's just the normol stuff. 

I've just been feeling baby kicking and i listened to the heartbeat earlier and it was beating away at 161BPM. 

Very nervous about my dating scan on Tuesday and the blood test for all the chromosome adnormiltys esp being 39. Really hope I get a low risk result. I think if its high risk they get hold of u alot sooner like within 2 or 3 days so if I haven't heard anything by Friday next week then I'll be hoping that means I'm low risk. 
I have a midwife appointment on Wednesday so I will ask her if the blood results are there then even tho its prob to early. 

So happy u all got low risk results that fantastic keep it all crossed for me ladies that I also get low risk. And also no more bleeding. That scared the crap out of me. Just so thank ful that everything is ok.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LadyStardust4 said:


> Cast your bets! Haha
> 
> View attachment 1058842

Hi hon
I'm so happy for you I have my dating scan and chromosome adnormiltys bloodtest on Tuesday and I'm really nervous. Esp being 39:confused:

Loving ure scan pic 
I'm gonna say little girl:pink:


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> This is the best I could get! To be fair the one currently is first the in the morning so haven’t stuffed my face. The one with DD was at night before bed and the one with DS was probably 3-4pm so I’d ate breakfast and lunch at that point.
> 
> I can’t tell how I’m carrying.
> 
> View attachment 1058807

Looks like a girly bump hon ure carrying low this time. I think with boys u carry high.


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> Im so happy everyone who's got their results back are all good news. Congrats all!!
> AFM
> Because of my age (36) I was asked if I'd do the NIPT (Noninvasive prenatal tests.) I did, I just got my test back, we are having a boy, and any kind of chromosome disorder are ruled out. They are all under 0.01% so very low risk. What a relief! I can't believe it:) its a boy. I cant wait for everyone who wants to find out to find what we all are having. How exciting!!

Awwww congrats hun. Awww a little boy. So awesome.


----------



## brittany12

LadyStardust4 said:


> Cast your bets! Haha
> 
> View attachment 1058842

Boy! For sure!


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Looks like a girly bump hon ure carrying low this time. I think with boys u carry high.

I’m not really sure. I honestly felt like I carried low for my other two so it’s hard to say! I don’t have much of a torso to begin with so not much room to carry high lol!


----------



## Sander

Based on the ultrasound pic I guess boy! But I have no idea how to tell haha, it’s just a guess :p

Today has been brutal in terms of exhaustion/not wanting to do anything. My son watched like 2 hours of the Wiggles so I could just lay down :shy: The past few days I just have been feeling a bit run down, hopefully moving into the 2nd Tri I’ll be a bit better. I’m sorry I can’t remember the name but where’s that mama with the 4/5 month old twins?? I can’t imagine haha

And props to you moms that are still working through pregnancy. I work as a videographer so I did the occasional shoot and lots of editing from home when I was pregnant last time and this time too - but I don’t think I could manage 5 days a week (or even 1 or 2!)


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> I’m not really sure. I honestly felt like I carried low for my other two so it’s hard to say! I don’t have much of a torso to begin with so not much room to
> 
> Are you staying team yellow hon? :yellow:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Are you staying team yellow hon @brittany12 :yellow:


----------



## Teanna

LadyStardust4 said:


> Cast your bets! Haha
> 
> View attachment 1058842

Girl


----------



## WishMeABaby

Ladies, my right upper eyelid keeps twitching what the heck? It wont stop.. it comes and go for the pass 3 days.


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Are you staying team yellow hon @brittany12 :yellow:

We are! It’s going to be extremely hard to!


----------



## Demotivated

I


WishMeABaby said:


> Ladies, my right upper eyelid keeps twitching what the heck? It wont stop.. it comes and go for the pass 3 days.

It's magnesium deficiency.. I had it a lot during 7-8 weeks. Went away on its on.
There is a superstition in my country that right eye twitching in women is lucky for them :)


----------



## Demotivated

2nd trimester today.. yay!!
Went to obgyn today..
She said cervical length of 3.2 is good. Nothing to worry. Heard the HB on her Doppler too 
157 :)


----------



## Shorty88

I'm going to say girl based on the skull @LadyStardust4 .. such a clear scan think that is one of the clearest I have seen.. 

Since some will be finding out gender soon.. who is staying team yellow?? I'll update the front page as genders are being revealed x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
So at 3am last night I went to the bathroom for a pee and again when I wiped there was mukas with bright red steaked blood In it. 
I am 3 days from going into the 2nd tri and I dont feel excited because I'm just so frightened my body is gearing up to MC. 
I just dont understand why this is happening and I just want the spotting to go away. 
I've not had anything since at all and nothing on my underwear. Again it only happened when I wiped. 

I think the placenta takes over from 12 weeks and I was wondering it maybe it's something to do with that? 

I mean is this just normol or is it something to worry about. 
Just listened to babies HB and it's going nicely at 155BPM. 

Tuesdays dating scan cant come soon enough I'm scared the baby has chromosomsonal adnormiltys and that's why I'm spotting and it's my bodies way of letting me know. 
I dont know I just dont know ladies. 
Is it possible to be implantation blood that was stuck up there and is now making it's way out?

I'm just praying this has a happy outcome but I cant help but worry


----------



## LadyStardust4

Suggerhoney, if you have any concerns, just call the midwives at your local triage for advice. That is what they are there!

I really think your baby is fine - our bodies do weird any wonderful things when we are pregnant and there's a lot of changes happening. I know it's easier said than done but please try not to worry - it won't change anything and stress isn't good for the little one.

Breathe :) x


----------



## Nolimitxox

Shorty88 said:


> I'm going to say girl based on the skull @LadyStardust4 .. such a clear scan think that is one of the clearest I have seen..
> 
> Since some will be finding out gender soon.. who is staying team yellow?? I'll update the front page as genders are being revealed x

We will be staying team yellow :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

LadyStardust4 said:


> Suggerhoney, if you have any concerns, just call the midwives at your local triage for advice. That is what they are there!
> 
> I really think your baby is fine - our bodies do weird any wonderful things when we are pregnant and there's a lot of changes happening. I know it's easier said than done but please try not to worry - it won't change anything and stress isn't good for the little one.
> 
> Breathe :) x

Thank you hon. 
I dont think they will be that interested because it's not like I'm filling a pad. Just got to get to Tuesday and then I can ask the questions then. 
It may be something they have no answer for. The lady that did my scan really cidnt work out why I was having any spotting. 
Hoping and praying that's the last of it now and no more blood. Feeling a little crampy today in my lower belly and back but it's real mild. 
I do suffer with IBS so it may be that.


----------



## Demotivated

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you hon.
> I dont think they will be that interested because it's not like I'm filling a pad. Just got to get to Tuesday and then I can ask the questions then.
> It may be something they have no answer for. The lady that did my scan really cidnt work out why I was having any spotting.
> Hoping and praying that's the last of it now and no more blood. Feeling a little crampy today in my lower belly and back but it's real mild.
> I do suffer with IBS so it may be that.

I feel the same babe.. u have IBS so that could be putting pressure on anus and causing hemorrhoids.. I reckon u see the streaks only on wiping..and not exactly in ur underpants, like spotting?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> I feel the same babe.. u have IBS so that could be putting pressure on anus and causing hemorrhoids.. I reckon u see the streaks only on wiping..and not exactly in ur underpants, like spotting?

Its never been on my underpants it only happens when I wipe with tissue and is on the tissue. Definitely coming from the front end and not the back. I do hemorrhoids I've had them since I was pregnant with DS but no blood from back passage only from the v v and only when I wipe.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Not had any blood since 3 am last night over 15 hours ago now


----------



## Sander

I’m sure it’s nothing Sugger xx Honestly to me it sounds like very small bits of your plug are coming away. It will just grow back and it doesn’t mean anything’s wrong with your LO :hugs: I’ve heard of it happening to lots of people and the have full term, healthy babies. 

AFM, pretty sure DS is coming down with a cold :brat: He probably caught it from the plane as there was a sick 18 month old sitting behind us who loooved touching his hands and face the whole flight :wacko: 

Ah well. I called DH and asked him to bring home Little Ceasar’s for dinner cause I don’t feel like cooking - he said he was already in the store waiting for the pizza’s to come out of the oven :rofl:


----------



## WishMeABaby

Demotivated said:


> I
> 
> 
> It's magnesium deficiency.. I had it a lot during 7-8 weeks. Went away on its on.
> There is a superstition in my country that right eye twitching in women is lucky for them :)

Woohoo bring it on!! Thank you


----------



## Jessie7003

Thanks ladies for all the support! OH's family are a nightmare but what can you do?! One has actually text OH to say 'oh I was thinking and dates do add up. It is yours.' I still don't think that is very fair though as I wouldn't lie!! Of course it's his child! 

Anyway sorry to be so quiet lately I've just been so stressed out and that makes me have bad sick days and I've been working so much too! Can't wait to be off on Sunday! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> Not had any blood since 3 am last night over 15 hours ago now

I'm sure all is fine with baby! Keep your head up!


----------



## Teanna

I think I've changed shape from last week. I feel like I'm getting huge already. 11 weeks today.


----------



## Sander

Looks like a boy bump Teanna!


----------



## Nolimitxox

I freaking love all the bump shots!


----------



## brittany12

Mid day bump, yesterday!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey all. Still been busy and tired and SO's been hogging the computer after work, like usual, but I have a little free time this morning to reply...

Wish - Congrats on being low risk and your little boy!

Demotivated - That sucks that they won't let you find out the gender. Why do they have that policy? I hope you enjoy your babymoon though, and FX you can get a scan while you're gone.

Sugger - FX you don't have anymore bleeding. I'm sure you're fine though.

Re: Mayan System. With my son, my numbers were 28 and '16. My mom's numbers for me were 36 and '87. So, it looks like this doesn't quite apply for my family. lol
Re: Gender Guessing. I'm garbage at these. I never know what to looks for and there's always the exception to the rule. Just about everyone said my son's profile in utero looked girlie. 

Re: Baby Bumps. I'm a little jealous, you guys. No cute baby bump for me. I'm too fat for that right now. :/ (See below)

Re: Older Moms. I can't remember what my number was with DS, but I know he was low risk and I was 29. I'm gonna be 31 on Monday, so I guess we'll see what my number is this time around. My mom was 37 and 42 when my sister and I were born and we're both fine.

AFM, I was planning on doing my SneakPeek blood test on Monday, but then I did the math on how many days I would have to get the results by Easter. If I did it on the 8th after work and put it in a mailbox right away, it wouldn't get picked up til the 9th. The 19th is a holiday, plus there's a weekend in between, so that would only give it 8 days to get from here to Cali. That's probably enough time, but I also couldn't remember how long it took to get my results last time. So, I did the test on Thursday the 4th and it was on it's way by the 5th. Everything went well with collection, except I realized as I was laying out the lancets and alcohol wipes and stuff, I forgot to use a Lysol wipe on the surface I was using, which was the top of the washing machine. I hadn't done any of Alex's laundry there since the last time I took the test and the only other person in the house that would go down there is my mom, so I'm really hoping there wasn't any contamination. If it comes back as girl, then I'm fairly certain everything was clean enough. If it comes back as boy, I really dunno if it's legit or not. FML. -.-

1st pic - This morning, no food yet, sucking it in so hard my back was hurting
2nd pic - This morning, holding my fat out of the way
3rd pic - Me at 12 weeks with my son


----------



## Shorty88

14 weeks tomorrow.. this is my mid morning bump


Everyone is guessing boy I don't believe the bump to high to low means girl or boy ( just my opinion) I carried completely different on both my pregnancys and they where both girls lol


----------



## Demotivated

@Shorty88 what a cool bump. U already look v pregnant :)

@PrettyInInk42 yeah my country has this weird govt law. No gender finding!! It sucks. Everyone is team yellow by default lol
Though I m Hoping to find something at 15wk scan. Its just so much easier to mentally prepare oneself and shop etc. 
Fingers crossed.

All the best for the results :)
Exciting wait haha


----------



## Sander

Shorty you are so pretty I love your hair! Awesome bump shot, I’ll guess boy :p

Everyone has such great bump shots, I’m so bad at keeping up with them every week haha. I think I only have 2 so far and they’re like a week apart.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Sander said:


> Shorty you are so pretty I love your hair! Awesome bump shot, I’ll guess boy :p
> 
> Everyone has such great bump shots, I’m so bad at keeping up with them every week haha. I think I only have 2 so far and they’re like a week apart.

Exactly. Lol


----------



## Shorty88

Sander said:


> Shorty you are so pretty I love your hair! Awesome bump shot, I’ll guess boy :p
> 
> Everyone has such great bump shots, I’m so bad at keeping up with them every week haha. I think I only have 2 so far and they’re like a week apart.


It's sad to say but that is my only photo of my bump I have... on my MMC I took a pic every week and still pains me to look back and see what I had convinced myself was a bump was unfortunately an non successful pregnancy.. my hubby has been asking me every week and I just couldn't do it. I'll try take one every week but I have a feeling I won't see much of a difference for a couple of weeks x


----------



## playgirl666

just when i thought morning sickness had gone! its come back with a vengance today x


----------



## Jessie7003

playgirl666 said:


> just when i thought morning sickness had gone! its come back with a vengance today x

I'm the exact same! Just threw up 2 mins ago lol x


----------



## Nolimitxox

I had bad morning sickness when I forgot to take my medicine the night before. It was sucky. I'm 11 weeks and still feel sick.


----------



## playgirl666

heres my nearly 13 week bump with baby number 4 ❤ x


Jessie7003 said:


> I'm the exact same! Just threw up 2 mins ago lol x

oh no, i hadnt been sick in over 2 weeks maybe more, so i thought it had gone, i must have spoke to soon lol, oh well its all worth it, isnt it ❤ x


----------



## playgirl666

heres my nearly 13 week bump with baby number 4, sorry pic isnt great had to crop it alot to upload! x


----------



## Sander

11 weeks w baby #2! Excuse the toilet, this is the only mirror in our house :haha:


----------



## playgirl666

@Suggerhoney how r u doing? has the spotting stopped? x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
I've been laying low for a few days because I didnt know what was going to happen regarding the spotting. 

I haven't had any spotting at all since Thursday night. I am praying that is it now and it wont happen again. 

A lady told me that because the placenta takes over at 12 weeks it sometimes can root itself in more and that can cause very light spotting. I dont know to be honest its never happened to me b4. 

Listened in on babies HB again this morning because even tho I started feeling movements at 11 weeks I've found the last week I've not felt as many movements like hardly any so I'm wondering if my placenta has moved to the front. Anyway found babies HB strait away. 

Just got to get tomorrow out the way then its scan day and blood test day for the genetic chromosome adnormiltys. 
I am nervous really hope I get a low risk result and good news when I have the scan. 
How long does it take to get the results back in the bloodtest? In the UK? 
The scan results I will get there and then but I'm not sure about the blood results. I have read if ure high risk then u get the results really fast like within 2 or 3 days???

I'm am worried about because of my age I'm 39 but my aunt had my cousin when she was 42 and my cousin was completely healthy. 
I have my first ob/gyn high risk pregnancy app on Tuesday as well. 
Cant believe I'm only 1 more day from being in the second trimester I am starting to feel a little excited now. 
Hopefully there will be no more spotting. 

Symptoms wise. 
I'm still having nausea 
My boobs are killing me and feel huge
My nipples are really itchy and driving me up the wall. And I'm still needing to get up in the night to pee. 

But I'm not complaining it's all part of it lol. 
Hope all u ladies have had a great weekend.


----------



## Suggerhoney

As for gender predictions I really think at the beginning of this pregnancy I was going to be having a girl but now I'm pretty convinced I'm having a boy. Like 90% sure. I may wrong tho. 
I'm still not bothered esp after the spotting all I care about is baby being healthy the sex really doesn't matter I'll be over joyed if it's a girl and equally over joyed if it's a little boy. 

Anyone else done the baking soda test yet?


----------



## brittany12

Ladies just a little sale to tell you about Incase you’re interested!

Graco is having a sale on their entire website of 20% off plus some of their stuff is already on sale and it’s stackable! I just got a $200 infant car seat and base for $135! It’s the entend2fit one. We’ll definitely need a new car seat this go around and since we aren’t having a baby shower or anything we’re having to buy everything ourselves! I was pretty excited to find that deal!


----------



## brittany12

Anyone here doing the sneak peek testing?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

brittany12 said:


> Anyone here doing the sneak peek testing?

I just sent mine off on Friday. Except I forgot to disinfect the surface I used. I'm like 95% sure there wasn't any male DNA in the area though.


----------



## brittany12

PrettyInInk42 said:


> I just sent mine off on Friday. Except I forgot to disinfect the surface I used. I'm like 95% sure there wasn't any male DNA in the area though.

Good luck!! I am really curious about them! Like if I did one would it be cheating since we’re staying team yellow? Because I feel like everyone that I have read a comment on says they always want to confirm with an ultrasound.. so would I really believe the results of would I still be uncertain? Hmm... idk part of me is like it’s only $79 but then again the other part is like it’s $79 spend it on a stock pile of diapers instead!


----------



## Sander

I’d love to do the sneakpeek but I feel like I wouldn’t trust it until I got an ultrasound anyways :haha: We can go in like 4.5 weeks to find out so we’re going to use the money for a private scan instead! :)


----------



## Teanna

I'm planning on saving my money for a private scan instead as well. I found a place that will do gender ultrasounds at 16 weeks for $50. 

Anyone else's boobs getting sore again? Mine were doing a weird pulling sensation around my armpit area when I first got pregnant but weren't that sore from about 6 weeks until now. But I'm getting a that pulling sensation back again. I wonder if there's another growth spurt coming.


----------



## brittany12

See we’re not paying for a private gender scan this time (although we are having a private 3D scan next week - that’s off topic) idk! I mean I probably wouldn’t trust it unless it said boy. If it came back with a girl result I don’t think I could believe it even though that is what my first instinct was... I think it’s because im starting to lean towards boy some now. I don’t know how people do this! It’s soooo not my personality type and I’m going nuts not knowing when I know I could know haha! Meanwhile my laid back chill husband isn’t bothered one bit lol.. I wish I was more like him! 

As for boobs.. mine didn’t hurt like at all until like a week maybe 2 weeks ago. I don’t expect them to let up either until well into breastfeeding. 

Still feeling the occasional movement, more kicks and flutters than the rolling feeling now. I wish it were consistent and often but it’s not! I was closer to 18-20 weeks with my other two before I really felt movement because of my placenta but hoping since I’m feeling baby now that maybe within a week or two I’ll be able to feel much more! 

Has anyone started thinking of nursery ideas? I mentioned before I got this ones painted, we have a crib and mattress that ds is using so we don’t need to get anything big other than a rocker but I’m still having a hard time thinking of good gender neutral things like rug, I kinda want to make the dresser more gender neutral by maybe buying some new knobs. 

What are y’all thinking for your LO nursery? Boy ideas, girl ideas? Gender neutral if you’re not finding out?


----------



## Sander

Our house is too small for the baby to have its own nursery ](*,) We will have baby in our room for the first 6 months and then he/she will either have to share with DS or we’ll be refitting the storage room into a ‘nursery’ haha. It depends on if they can successfully sleep in the same room. DS’s room is big enough to share, but if this baby needs the kind of sleep training DS needed, it won’t work for them to share a room until they’re both sleeping consistently well.


----------



## xjessibabyx

Today is scan day! It's not til 4pm (UK) though so I will update later. I'm going to have the screening done also and then will tell my little girl she's going to be a big sister! Excited ☺


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Obviously, there's a chance of contamination with SneakPeek. But I used it for my last pregnancy and I'm fairly certain I did it correctly. You're supposed to wait til 9 weeks and I did it at 9w4d. However, my baby had already died at 8w5d. When the results came back, it said girl. It was too early for the results to be accurate, but it did confirm there was no contamination. And I'd seen people wondering about false boy results if they'd had a boy previously (thinking the Y chromosome would stay in the blood stream for a while). So, I feel like that puts that rumour to rest as well. 

Re: boob soreness. It still comes and goes a little.

Re: nursery. There's no room for one at my place or SO's. Probably gonna have to wait til we get our own place late this year or early next year. I know I like dark furniture though. I feel like it goes well with just about any soft colour; pink, blue, purple, green, yellow.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies I have my dating scan tomorrow morning at 11:40am and also all the screening testing I'm shitting it but excited at the same time. 

Hoping I get a low risk result and baby is completely healthy. 
Looking forward to getting my official due date. 
Keep everything crossed for me ladies. 
[-o&lt;<3


----------



## Sander

Im sure you’ll have an awesome scan Sugger :)


----------



## Shorty88

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies I have my dating scan tomorrow morning at 11:40am and also all the screening testing I'm shitting it but excited at the same time.
> 
> Hoping I get a low risk result and baby is completely healthy.
> Looking forward to getting my official due date.
> Keep everything crossed for me ladies.
> [-o&lt;<3


Best of luck with scan and low risk can't wait to see pic ..


----------



## xjessibabyx

Hi ladies I've had my scan and screening! Official due date is now 22nd October. Everything looked good. Any guesses on gender?


----------



## Shorty88

xjessibabyx said:


> Hi ladies I've had my scan and screening! Official due date is now 22nd October. Everything looked good. Any guesses on gender?
> 
> View attachment 1059089
> View attachment 1059090


So cute :cloud9:

I'm guessing boy on what I have read about the skull theory x


----------



## brittany12

xjessibabyx said:


> Hi ladies I've had my scan and screening! Official due date is now 22nd October. Everything looked good. Any guesses on gender?
> 
> View attachment 1059089
> View attachment 1059090

I think girl!


----------



## Teanna

xjessibabyx said:


> Hi ladies I've had my scan and screening! Official due date is now 22nd October. Everything looked good. Any guesses on gender?
> 
> View attachment 1059089
> View attachment 1059090

great scan pic, I can't wait for mine on Saturday. No gender guess, I see signs that could point in either direction.


----------



## brittany12

For fun! My boy and girl bumps at 39 weeks! 

Wonder what it’ll look like this time!


----------



## Demotivated

I am starving!!! off late my appetite has increased and how!
hungry every 2 hours...anyone else feeling any different in Tri 2?

@Suggerhoney fingers crossed for your scan!


----------



## Shorty88

Anyone starting to pick up some baby stuff? Just ordered some stuff on wish (first time ordering on it) going to be stock piling nappies and wipes in the next month or so


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies will catch up on the thread later. I've just had my scan. 
@Shorty88 please can u change my due date to the 14th October. 
I am 13 weeks and 1 day pregnant. Scan went great and I've also had the chromosomal adnormiltys bloodtest but have to wait 7 working days for the results. Praying I get low risk. 
Baby was very active I cud of sat there all day watching. 
They measured babies fluid in the back of neck and was normol so hopefully that's a really good sign. 
Back later to see the high risk pregnancy consultant. 


Oh yeah I almost forgot. I'm in the 2nd trimester yay:happydance:


----------



## Nolimitxox

Beautiful baby!!! Look at that cute nose!!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Shorty88 said:


> Anyone starting to pick up some baby stuff? Just ordered some stuff on wish (first time ordering on it) going to be stock piling nappies and wipes in the next month or so

Haven't started anything!


----------



## brittany12

ahh you got such a good profile of baby! We couldn't get a great profile at our scan! I am thinking girl!

We are having a private scan on Friday! We are going to try to get a 3D scan done. I'm excited to see baby again and hopefully baby cooperates and we can get some good photos this time!!


----------



## brittany12

Demotivated said:


> I am starving!!! off late my appetite has increased and how!
> hungry every 2 hours...anyone else feeling any different in Tri 2?
> 
> @Suggerhoney fingers crossed for your scan!

I was starving last night once I got into bed, but I was like NOPE I am not getting up to eat some junk at this time of night lol!


----------



## brittany12

Shorty88 said:


> Anyone starting to pick up some baby stuff? Just ordered some stuff on wish (first time ordering on it) going to be stock piling nappies and wipes in the next month or so

I have! i've done this with all three now! If i see a sale on diapers and wipes i grab them because it doesn't matter how many you get at a baby shower if you have one, you can never have enough and you can always exchange for a different size if need be. With my first I had enough stocked up between my buying them early and the baby shower (which i actually did not get many at) that i didn't have to buy a single diaper or wipe for her entire first year of life!! I also grab little things, when i knew gender of the baby i would pick up a few outfits, pacifier, supplies for breastfeeding.. things i found on sale. I found that at least at my baby showers I didn't get much other than clothes. Even though I registered for plenty of useful items people still bought what they wanted to which was an outfit. We have also just purchased a carseat which was on sale and a few weeks ago i purchased a baby swing that was on sale. We got rid of most of our baby stuff so were basically starting over when it comes to that type of stuff!


----------



## Sander

We use Amazon subscribe and save for diapers - they give you 20% off diapers which is awesome. You do have to have Amazon Prime which is an annual fee but we just get a lot of non-perishables off Amazon and that makes up for it because with the subscribe and save u get 15% off everything you subscribe for. So we use it for diapers, wipes, toilet paper, paper towel etc etc. But the 20% off the diapers is the real deal!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies thank you.
I'm home now and I'll add the rest of the scan pics. Feel free to have a guess at the gender. I will be finding out 2 weeks Monday when I go for a privet gender scan so excited. Just got to get these blood results.

Saw my high risk pregnancy consultant and I will be having scans every 4 weeks from 26 weeks to check babies growth. I've also been given some cream for the itching. I also have to have liver function bloodtest done once a month(oh joy)
Was lovely seeing my high risk consultant again she was pleased to see me and gave me a hug Haha bless.
Ok will add pics


----------



## Suggerhoney

I was thinking girl but the middle pic looks boy. Done some more fun gender testing. 
I did the fork and spoon test not sure If any if you have heard of that. 
Anyway I sat on the fork which means boy
Baking soda says boy
HB I wud say girl 
Ring test girl. So 2 all so far. Mite do the red cabbage test but will need to buy some red cabbage lol


----------



## Nolimitxox

Sander said:


> We use Amazon subscribe and save for diapers - they give you 20% off diapers which is awesome. You do have to have Amazon Prime which is an annual fee but we just get a lot of non-perishables off Amazon and that makes up for it because with the subscribe and save u get 15% off everything you subscribe for. So we use it for diapers, wipes, toilet paper, paper towel etc etc. But the 20% off the diapers is the real deal!!


Ooo this is worth looking into....


----------



## brittany12

love amazon prime <3 <3 I'm pretty sure I buy everything from amazon!

@Suggerhoney one photo i feel like its a girl and one i feel like its a boy! I'm in the same situation with my little babe! so many things scream girl to me and some scream boy.. and i've got like 25 more weeks to go!! haha


----------



## Sander

We booked our gender scan May 11, super excited!!


----------



## WishMeABaby

Demotivated said:


> I am starving!!! off late my appetite has increased and how!
> hungry every 2 hours...anyone else feeling any different in Tri 2?
> 
> @Suggerhoney fingers crossed for your scan!

I feel you!!!:sad2: I can feel so hungry, but I'm still having food aversion so I can only so much and then I'm hungry again like I'm dying for food. I cant eat, smell, just the thought of it... :sick:


----------



## Teanna

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies thank you.
> I'm home now and I'll add the rest of the scan pics. Feel free to have a guess at the gender. I will be finding out 2 weeks Monday when I go for a privet gender scan so excited. Just got to get these blood results.
> 
> Saw my high risk pregnancy consultant and I will be having scans every 4 weeks from 26 weeks to check babies growth. I've also been given some cream for the itching. I also have to have liver function bloodtest done once a month(oh joy)
> Was lovely seeing my high risk consultant again she was pleased to see me and gave me a hug Haha bless.
> Ok will add pics
> View attachment 1059176
> View attachment 1059178
> View attachment 1059180

I think maybe boy


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> love amazon prime <3 <3 I'm pretty sure I buy everything from amazon!
> 
> @Suggerhoney one photo i feel like its a girl and one i feel like its a boy! I'm in the same situation with my little babe! so many things scream girl to me and some scream boy.. and i've got like 25 more weeks to go!! haha

I think the exact same as you. Some of the pics look girly and some boy Haha. Oh hun I know its gonna be hard to wait to find out but oh my goodness it will be such a big surprise when u give birth. 
I really wasnt going to find out this time but I just wanna know hahaha. 
I'm terrible :oops:


----------



## WishMeABaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies thank you.
> I'm home now and I'll add the rest of the scan pics. Feel free to have a guess at the gender. I will be finding out 2 weeks Monday when I go for a privet gender scan so excited. Just got to get these blood results.
> 
> Saw my high risk pregnancy consultant and I will be having scans every 4 weeks from 26 weeks to check babies growth. I've also been given some cream for the itching. I also have to have liver function bloodtest done once a month(oh joy)
> Was lovely seeing my high risk consultant again she was pleased to see me and gave me a hug Haha bless.
> Ok will add pics
> View attachment 1059176
> View attachment 1059178
> View attachment 1059180

I dont know how to tell, but your baby has theeee cutest nose.. <3<3<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> We booked our gender scan May 11, super excited!!

So exciting hon. I'm going to book mine Monday Monday 29th April I'll be 16 weeks.


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> I think the exact same as you. Some of the pics look girly and some boy Haha. Oh hun I know its gonna be hard to wait to find out but oh my goodness it will be such a big surprise when u give birth.
> I really wasnt going to find out this time but I just wanna know hahaha.
> I'm terrible :oops:

Me too! If it weren’t for DH I would probably know by now!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Me too! If it weren’t for DH I would probably know by now!!

I wud make DH go out the room so u can find out what the sex is and then tell him he has to wait till u give birth hehehehe:haha:

I'm such a meany hehehehe


----------



## playgirl666

im booking my gender scan for may 4th :) cant wait! 2nd tri today yay x


----------



## Shorty88

Wow gender scans happening soon so exciting... 

Is it only me and @brittany12 staying team yellow?


----------



## Shorty88

Wow December 2019 thread has started why does that get me all excited lol.. feels like only yesterday when I set up this thread lol


----------



## LadyStardust4

We are still undecided if we will find out the gender. My husband isn't keen on finding out as he wants the surprise. I kind of think having a baby will be surprise enough haha.
Will have to decide before our 20 week scan which is on 28 May


----------



## Demotivated

Shorty88 said:


> Wow gender scans happening soon so exciting...
> 
> Is it only me and @brittany12 staying team yellow?

We want to find out but don't know if we will be able to.. so till then team yellow!


----------



## LNWXO

We are finding out :) on the 26th April so not too much longer xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

We are team yellow, we have a 4d scan booked for 16+3 but not finding out, unless it's obvious lol x


----------



## Shorty88

Ah cool..

Wow @LNWXO how exciting not long now.. still thinking girl.. how awesome.. if it is you should defo do a gender party and video everyone's reaction.. with her breaking the 90 year string of boys 

I think everyone finding out will make me want to but hubby is dead set on not so won't be to tempeted.. 

My antimony scan isn't till 31st of May.. feels so long away lol.. 

Anyone going on holidays abroad?? We are going away in June to Bulgaria. I have never flown pregnant I will only be 24 weeks so still safe to fly


----------



## xxmyheartxx

We had 3 weeks in Florida over Xmas and new year, just had an extension which went over budget and husband is saying no holidays this year grrr, I understand why but it's the only time we actually spend proper time as a family and it seems such a long time to wait until next year, we will have weekends away but I love the sun x


----------



## LadyStardust4

Shorty88 said:


> Ah cool..
> 
> Wow @LNWXO how exciting not long now.. still thinking girl.. how awesome.. if it is you should defo do a gender party and video everyone's reaction.. with her breaking the 90 year string of boys
> 
> I think everyone finding out will make me want to but hubby is dead set on not so won't be to tempeted..
> 
> My antimony scan isn't till 31st of May.. feels so long away lol..
> 
> Anyone going on holidays abroad?? We are going away in June to Bulgaria. I have never flown pregnant I will only be 24 weeks so still safe to fly

We have a week off together beginning of June but we aren't planning to go abroad as we just got married in New York in February so really got to save now!

We live in the South West, UK so we thought we would make the most of our doorstep and head down to Cornwall for a few days. I've always wanted to see St.Ives - will be like a mini moon/baby moon! 

In fact, I was looking at some places today and I have saved some money that he doesn't know about so I might go ahead and book it :) xx


----------



## Shorty88

LadyStardust4 said:


> We have a week off together beginning of June but we aren't planning to go abroad as we just got married in New York in February so really got to save now!
> 
> We live in the South West, UK so we thought we would make the most of our doorstep and head down to Cornwall for a few days. I've always wanted to see St.Ives - will be like a mini moon/baby moon!
> 
> In fact, I was looking at some places today and I have saved some money that he doesn't know about so I might go ahead and book it :) xx


I have seen pics of the beaches and couldn't believe they where in the UK looked like abroad.. I haven't been away in nearly 4 years and proab won't get away till baby is a bit older so I'm going to enjoy this holiday.. me and the hubby are going to go away for a weekend alonejust down the country (I live in ireland) for a baby moon before baby arrives x


----------



## Demotivated

Shorty88 said:


> Ah cool..
> 
> Wow @LNWXO how exciting not long now.. still thinking girl.. how awesome.. if it is you should defo do a gender party and video everyone's reaction.. with her breaking the 90 year string of boys
> 
> I think everyone finding out will make me want to but hubby is dead set on not so won't be to tempeted..
> 
> My antimony scan isn't till 31st of May.. feels so long away lol..
> 
> Anyone going on holidays abroad?? We are going away in June to Bulgaria. I have never flown pregnant I will only be 24 weeks so still safe to fly


We are going this Saturday to Scandinavian countries. 14weeks plus. Ob/Gyn said 2nd trimester is the best time to go..

On side note, Sonny boy isn't well. Looks like some infection. Poor kid vomiting since evening and no appetite.. just hope he gets better soon :(


----------



## LNWXO

Shorty88 said:


> Ah cool..
> 
> Wow @LNWXO how exciting not long now.. still thinking girl.. how awesome.. if it is you should defo do a gender party and video everyone's reaction.. with her breaking the 90 year string of boys
> 
> I think everyone finding out will make me want to but hubby is dead set on not so won't be to tempeted..
> 
> My antimony scan isn't till 31st of May.. feels so long away lol..
> 
> Anyone going on holidays abroad?? We are going away in June to Bulgaria. I have never flown pregnant I will only be 24 weeks so still safe to fly

Haha we are going to be getting them to write it down and then will be doing a reveal so will deffo record it! 

Oh nice I’ve always wanted to go there! I flew when I was pregnant with my son to Vegas but I was only 10 weeks! However this time we are going to Fuerteventura for 2 weeks in June and I will be 20-22 weeks! I’ve gone most years since I was little as my Nan lives out there. But it’s my favourite place to go for a nice sunny beach holiday :) xx


----------



## brittany12

We have a 3D private scan this Friday I am super excited to maybe get a better idea of what baby is without actually being told to keep DH happy! I will be 14w5 according to LMP which is when I found out with my other 2 and baby should be measuring 15w2d so we’ll see what happens! If we find out by accident at any point we would not tell a single person and same same if I find out by accident I won’t tell even DH. 

We’re leaving May 13th for a cruise!!! Super excited and then in June we’re just going to a huge indoor water park but it’s just one state over so not too far!


----------



## Nolimitxox

ooo I love cruising! What cruise line and where to? So. Much. Fun! I'm so jealous!


----------



## WishMeABaby

How exciting, everyone is traveling. Im such a homebody, I hate not being home, and thats my problem. Happy traveling guys. 

I have to share this story with you guys. Ive been having this "GUT FEELING" like I can't be the only one in this family to be pregnant, someone or others are pregnant, too. So this morning I posted a post (in my husband's family face book page, (he only has 9 sisters and 2 brothers.)) that I'd be going from door to door with pregnancy test for everyone to take because I refuse to have my child grow up without any cousins his age. "So don't worry about stealing my thunder." (husband and I have been trying for 10years)... GOODNESS GRACIOUS!!! Guess, how many fish I fished out? 4!!!! (3 sister in law and 1 brother in law and his wife.) including me is 5 all in Oct, Nov, and early Dec. OMG!!!!=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## brittany12

Nolimitxox said:


> ooo I love cruising! What cruise line and where to? So. Much. Fun! I'm so jealous!

It’s Royal Caribbean this time! We’re done royal before but our last 2 have been carnival and we were ready to try Royal again! We love cruises too just sooo easy especially with kiddos! We’re just going to the Bahamas this time!


----------



## brittany12

WishMeABaby said:


> How exciting, everyone is traveling. Im such a homebody, I hate not being home, and thats my problem. Happy traveling guys.
> 
> I have to share this story with you guys. Ive been having this "GUT FEELING" like I can't be the only one in this family to be pregnant, someone or others are pregnant, too. So this morning I posted a post (in my husband's family face book page, (he only has 9 sisters and 2 brothers.)) that I'd be going from door to door with pregnancy test for everyone to take because I refuse to have my child grow up without any cousins his age. "So don't worry about stealing my thunder." (husband and I have been trying for 10years)... GOODNESS GRACIOUS!!! Guess, how many fish I fished out? 4!!!! (3 sister in law and 1 brother in law and his wife.) including me is 5 all in Oct, Nov, and early Dec. OMG!!!!=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

Oh yay!!! How fun to have so many cousins to grow up with! My husband and his younger sister both had cousins to grow up with the same age and they were best friends! My poor kiddos won’t have that :(


----------



## Teanna

Shorty88 said:


> Wow December 2019 thread has started why does that get me all excited lol.. feels like only yesterday when I set up this thread lol

I just noticed, not sure why I'm so excited either. Guess it means we are even further into our pregnancies. :)


----------



## Teanna

WishMeABaby said:


> How exciting, everyone is traveling. Im such a homebody, I hate not being home, and thats my problem. Happy traveling guys.
> 
> I have to share this story with you guys. Ive been having this "GUT FEELING" like I can't be the only one in this family to be pregnant, someone or others are pregnant, too. So this morning I posted a post (in my husband's family face book page, (he only has 9 sisters and 2 brothers.)) that I'd be going from door to door with pregnancy test for everyone to take because I refuse to have my child grow up without any cousins his age. "So don't worry about stealing my thunder." (husband and I have been trying for 10years)... GOODNESS GRACIOUS!!! Guess, how many fish I fished out? 4!!!! (3 sister in law and 1 brother in law and his wife.) including me is 5 all in Oct, Nov, and early Dec. OMG!!!!=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

I found out my cousin is pregnant as well due in September. It's so crazy last year my other cousin (her sister) and my sister were pregnant only 6 weeks apart and now it's like we tagged teamed, were also 6 weeks apart.


----------



## Teanna

As for the vacation, I just got back from Tanzania a week before I conceived so got any big vacations out of my system. I'll be going to the Adirondacks hiking for Canada Day long weekend (July 1st) but that's just a 10hr drive away.


----------



## Sander

Ooh what nice vacations everyone! DH and I wanted to do an all inclusive this winter but that was contingent on not being pregnant/having a newborn haha. Actually when DS was born that’s when we talked about TTC again. So we’ll be staying home for now. We just bought our first house this year so we’re a little strapped for cash at the moment. Maybe in a couple years when the kids are older we can go away :p
We also had a relative offer to watch DS for us to go away just for the weekend somewhere as a kind of babymoon so maybe we’ll do that!
How’s everyone doing? Anyone getting that 2nd tri energy back?


----------



## Nolimitxox

I'm a huge royal fan. We have a cruise planned for 2020 on the Ovation going to Alaska. We're going to need a 3rd ticket now though ;) have you been on the Harmony yet? Omg what an epic fleet of ships you are going to have so much fun!


Omggg 4 sisters pregnant! Are you the first one giving birth? It will be such a special bond those cousins will have being so close in age. Lucky you!


----------



## twinklestar25

Had our scan moved forward 5 days, 12+5 here. Gender guesses welcome!


----------



## playgirl666

ended up in a&e at 3am! woke up in a pool of red blood,all looks ok thanfully, they said it was probs cos me and hubby DTD a few hours before and the tissue in my cervix is irritated, we was so scared :( x


----------



## playgirl666

and by the time i got there the bleeding had stopped and no more since x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Glad all is ok @playgirl666 xx


----------



## playgirl666

xxmyheartxx said:


> Glad all is ok @playgirl666 xx

thank u, i just found the heartbeat on my doppler, nice and loud at 157 x


----------



## playgirl666

the pregnancy unit just rang me, they are certain the bleeding was from my cervix as i have a patch on the outside of it x


----------



## Shorty88

Glad to hear everything is ok @playgirl666 x I say you got an awful fright


----------



## Shorty88

Out of curiosity how easy is it now for every one to find the baby's heartbeat? Does it still take a while to find or is it instantly?


----------



## playgirl666

Shorty88 said:


> Glad to hear everything is ok @playgirl666 x I say you got an awful fright

thank u, i was crying so much when on the phone to 111, i havent had any bleeding since and im in no pain so im praying thats a good sign x


----------



## playgirl666

as for finding the hb, some days it takes me ages and some days like this morning i can find it easy but it depends x


----------



## Shorty88

playgirl666 said:


> thank u, i was crying so much when on the phone to 111, i havent had any bleeding since and im in no pain so im praying thats a good sign x


Hopefully that is it now.. did they say to rest or no sex or anything?


----------



## playgirl666

Shorty88 said:


> Hopefully that is it now.. did they say to rest or no sex or anything?

they just said to take it easy, me and hubby have decided no sex for a while now x


----------



## Shorty88

playgirl666 said:


> they just said to take it easy, me and hubby have decided no sex for a while now x


I still do be so afraid after sex I'm always checking to make sure I'm not bleeding don't know when the fear will go.. I say your hubby got just a big fright aswell x


----------



## Sander

That’s so scary playgirl - I also have tooons of bleeding after sex but this has been happening since DS was born. I asked the midwife about it and she said my tear didn’t heal completely so it keeps reopening every time we DTD. So now we’re not allowed to have sex until I can get an appointment w the gyno which is who knows when :wacko: I’m so glad it was nothing serious! 
It depends on the time of day for me how easily I find the heartbeat. Usually it’s relatively easy first thing in the morning - at night sometimes I can’t even find it because of all the bloating of the day haha. But I’d say it ranges. Sometimes instantly, sometimes it takes 20+ minutes. The later you are the easier it is. Especially when baby is 17/18+ weeks it becomes super easy to find.


----------



## playgirl666

i have just been for a wee and when wiping i had pink streaked discharge, still nothing on the pad, im hoping it might be irritation from the smear type thing i had x


----------



## brittany12

Nolimitxox said:


> I'm a huge royal fan. We have a cruise planned for 2020 on the Ovation going to Alaska. We're going to need a 3rd ticket now though ;) have you been on the Harmony yet? Omg what an epic fleet of ships you are going to have so much fun!
> 
> 
> Omggg 4 sisters pregnant! Are you the first one giving birth? It will be such a special bond those cousins will have being so close in age. Lucky you!

We haven’t don’t harmony yet! We almost booked that one this time actually but it was 7 nights and an extra $1,000 so we decided to wait u til I wasn’t pregnant so that I could fully enjoy everything aka some adult beverages haha!


----------



## brittany12

Shorty88 said:


> Out of curiosity how easy is it now for every one to find the baby's heartbeat? Does it still take a while to find or is it instantly?

I can find it pretty instantly, but baby likes to kick and move a lot so it can easily move once I find it


----------



## brittany12

Our 3D scan is tomorrow! I’m super excited!! I’ve never had a 3D scan this early! So crazy to think I could be finding out the gender tomorrow if we weren’t team yellow!


----------



## Shorty88

brittany12 said:


> Our 3D scan is tomorrow! I’m super excited!! I’ve never had a 3D scan this early! So crazy to think I could be finding out the gender tomorrow if we weren’t team yellow!


How exciting can't wait to see the pics.. I would ask to avoid groin area cause you will defo be able to tell with 3d if baby is in the right position


----------



## brittany12

Shorty88 said:


> How exciting can't wait to see the pics.. I would ask to avoid groin area cause you will defo be able to tell with 3d if baby is in the right position

Yes. They’re aware we’re not finding out the gender!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Shorty88
I noticed the dec 2019 thread as well and got a little excited. It just goes to show how far we have all come.
Regarding doppler.
I'm finding babies HB very easily now. Sometimes it can take a minute or to but then I get it.

@playgirl666
Oh hon how scary I really hope ure ok and that there is more bleeding. It's so scary.

Hi ladies so just caught up on the thread 
I had a midwife appointment yesterday and she listened to babies HB and found it strait away. And its definitely the same HB I've been finding on my own doppler. Still sounds like a steam train lol.

No holidays for me this year. I haven't had a holiday since 2014. There just to expensive. I expect we will just do days out in the summer. Like the beach or the zoo and farm all that kind of stuff.
I'm really looking forward to the summer and nice warm weather.

@LadyStardust4 
I'm in the south west of England as well. I'm in Wiltshire. Cornwall is lovely. I think if we do any brach trips it will be western super mare or Weymouth. Hopefully we will get some lovely warm weather.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Still waiting on my screening blood results and still nervous. If I've not heard anything by thyrsday evening next week then I'm low risk. [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Shorty88 
Hay hon can u please change my due date. I'm not due on the 16th I'm now due on the 14th from my dating scan so the 14th is my official due date. 
Thanks hon


----------



## Teanna

So guess it's getting harder to hide my pregnancy. One of my friends I hadn't seen in a while ran into me yesterday and asked me what's new and I said nothing and he congratulated me on my 'nothing.' I'm hoping no one at my work figures it out until Monday at least. I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and my first scan is Saturday. I think I may have officially progressed from the looking tubby stage to actually looking pregnant. It's happened quite a bit sooner than I expected.


----------



## xjessibabyx

@Shorty88 Could you also move my due date from 23rd to 22nd. Thanks


----------



## Shorty88

Suggerhoney said:


> @Shorty88
> Hay hon can u please change my due date. I'm not due on the 16th I'm now due on the 14th from my dating scan so the 14th is my official due date.
> Thanks hon


Sorry changed now.. keep forgetting I'm admin of this page :blush:


----------



## Shorty88

xjessibabyx said:


> @Shorty88 Could you also move my due date from 23rd to 22nd. Thanks


Changed now sorry x


----------



## Shorty88

I know a few other ladies dates changed can you reply to this message and let me know your new date? 

Also who was it that found out they are having a boy :blush: Sorry ladies I keep forgetting I'm admin of this page x


----------



## LadyStardust4

Shorty88 said:


> I know a few other ladies dates changed can you reply to this message and let me know your new date?
> 
> Also who was it that found out they are having a boy :blush: Sorry ladies I keep forgetting I'm admin of this page x

My new due date is 13th October :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My new due date is the 5/10 hun.

My older children break up today for Easter, I love them being at home, no idea what we will do but I'm sure they will have plenty of ideas lol!

I'm really tempted to get a doppler so much so I have being looking on eBay/Amazon but I know I will worry if I can't find heartbeat x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Sorry changed now.. keep forgetting I'm admin of this page :blush:

Hahaha it's ok hon. I know u still having a bit of a tough time with the sickness so its fine hon. Thank you for changing it. Xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> My new due date is the 5/10 hun.
> 
> My older children break up today for Easter, I love them being at home, no idea what we will do but I'm sure they will have plenty of ideas lol!
> 
> I'm really tempted to get a doppler so much so I have being looking on eBay/Amazon but I know I will worry if I can't find heartbeat x

Hi hon 
I recomend getting a doppler. Mine has given me so much relief. Esp when I was spotting. Ure nearly 15 weeks and I'm nearly 14 weeks and I am finding the HB alot easier now.
When buying the doppler make sure u read the part where it speaks about the product. The doppler I've got u can find the HB from 8 weeks although I didnt get mine until I was 11+ weeks but some as early as 8 or 9 weeks some are 12 and some are a little later. I brought the gel as well but I think someone said u can use hair gel. 
I got mine off Amazon. It's a pink and white one and tells you how many beats per minute. 
Are u feeling baby move yet?

I've not been feeling any movements lately but when I had the scan on Tuesday baby was moving about so much and I cudnt feel it. 
Weird because I was feeling baby a week ago. 
HB is fine tho found it strait away yesterday. 
Guess we will start feeling lots of movements very soon. 
I cant believe how far we all are now.


----------



## Shorty88

xxmyheartxx said:


> My new due date is the 5/10 hun.
> 
> My older children break up today for Easter, I love them being at home, no idea what we will do but I'm sure they will have plenty of ideas lol!
> 
> I'm really tempted to get a doppler so much so I have being looking on eBay/Amazon but I know I will worry if I can't find heartbeat x


Could have written this myself my girls finish up today and I'm so excited for them being off.. also have a Doppler in a basket in Amazon still hyming and haying about getting it lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

My kids broke up from school a week ago so they have another week off then there back to school the day after Easter Monday. 

Ladies u know I said I was feeling movements from 11 weeks. 
Well for the last week I've not felt nothing. 
I'm almost 14 weeks now and I dont feel any movements at all. Even at the scan on Tuesday the baby was moving about so much and I cidnt feel a thing. 

Just listened to babies HB on my doppler as I like to once a day and it was beating away at 145BPM. 
Just dont understand how I was feeling movements and now I'm 3 weeks extra and feeling nothing:confused:

Anyone else had this?


----------



## Shorty88

Suggerhoney said:


> My kids broke up from school a week ago so they have another week off then there back to school the day after Easter Monday.
> 
> Ladies u know I said I was feeling movements from 11 weeks.
> Well for the last week I've not felt nothing.
> I'm almost 14 weeks now and I dont feel any movements at all. Even at the scan on Tuesday the baby was moving about so much and I cidnt feel a thing.
> 
> Just listened to babies HB on my doppler as I like to once a day and it was beating away at 145BPM.
> Just dont understand how I was feeling movements and now I'm 3 weeks extra and feeling nothing:confused:
> 
> Anyone else had this?


Ye I'm not feeling strong movements anymore at least I don't think I am.. and I don't have a Doppler so just hoping every thing is ok.. doc told me 15 weeks plus is when they expect you to feel proper movement even though on a 3rd pregnancy I am more in tune with what I should be feeling..

I wouldn't worry baby is still so small.. it could be kicking the placenta or if you are bloated it could be kicking you just can't feel it x


----------



## brittany12

I’m still only feeling random movements. Was hoping I’d feel more by now but with my other 2 it was closer to 20 weeks before I felt them really well


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've had a couple of moments where I thought it was baby but nothing that is consistent yet, I know my placenta is anterior this time which I know can limit the feelings, I'm just impatient and want to feel baby x


----------



## WishMeABaby

Shorty88 said:


> Out of curiosity how easy is it now for every one to find the baby's heartbeat? Does it still take a while to find or is it instantly?

So a few days ago when I went to check, I was checking lower where I usually would find it. I couldn't find it I started panicking so I checked up higher like right in the middle of my belly button and public bone and sure enough he was there beating loud and clear so he is definitely up higher now. But honestly I found him easier then than now. Itll take me a few I guess because he's up higher now so I have to go searching....


----------



## brittany12

So bummed! Baby did not cooperate at all today! Literally faced us the entire time and we could not get a profile in order to get any 3D images :( they are having me come back though on Tuesday morning to try again for free.. but this is the only photo we got today and it’s alittle creepy cause baby is looking right at us lol! We got one other “profile” that’s not a profile photo at all and so it’s also creepy! She did say my placenta is on the right side and kinda anterior but not fully.. but the baby’s head is to my right side and butt and feet are on my life side!


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> So bummed! Baby did not cooperate at all today! Literally faced us the entire time and we could not get a profile in order to get any 3D images :( they are having me come back though on Tuesday morning to try again for free.. but this is the only photo we got today and it’s alittle creepy cause baby is looking right at us lol! We got one other “profile” that’s not a profile photo at all and so it’s also creepy! She did say my placenta is on the right side and kinda anterior but not fully.. but the baby’s head is to my right side and butt and feet are on my life side!
> 
> View attachment 1059355
> View attachment 1059358

Haha I'm glad I'm not the only one that think they look creepy when looking strait at ya. Think its because u cant see there eyes just these big eye sockets and they look a bit alien Haha bless. 
Sorry they cudnt get a good pic but happy there going to do it again for free.
I'm holding out till I'm 16 weeks cant wait


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies how long did it take for u to get ure blood results back for the chromosomal abnormalities screening? It's been 3 days now since I had mine but she did say to give it 7 working days.

If it's high risk do you think I wud of heard by now? Was just wondering because I am a bit worried. Wont know for sure until Thursday


----------



## Teanna

I'm getting excited, first scan is less than 12 hours away now. I can't wait to see my baby for the first time and hear the heart beat. Everyone is convinced of twins so I guess I'll find that out too.


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies how long did it take for u to get ure blood results back for the chromosomal abnormalities screening? It's been 3 days now since I had mine but she did say to give it 7 working days.
> 
> If it's high risk do you think I wud of heard by now? Was just wondering because I am a bit worried. Wont know for sure until Thursday

i had my scan on the friday and got my letter on the wednesday x


----------



## PrettyInInk42

twinkle - Congrats on a good scan.

shorty - It's pretty easy for me to find the HB. Baby's still small enough to be tucked away on either side of the uterus, but definitely big enough to that I don't have to push super hard with the wand or be very exact.

myheart - I agree with Sugger; get a doppler. It put my mind at ease with my first pregnancy and this one now. So glad that I have it.

brittany - Aww, sorry baby didn't cooperate for your scan. FX things go better on Tuesday.

Re: vacations. The only trip we have planned is a few days in my mom's home town (8 hours from here) in late June.

AFM, I got my results from SneakPeek. As I'd said, I forgot to clean the surface I used, so if it came back as "boy", there was maybe a 5% chance it was wrong? Well, it came back as "boy". So, now I dunno if it's true or not and I've been googling the likeliness of a false result. I guess all I can do now is accept it and hope that my 20 week scan proves the results wrong. :/


----------



## Shorty88

@PrettyInInk42 ah another boy :hugs:

Where you hoping for a girl? 2 boys close in age would be great my 2 dds are best friends


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Shorty - Ya, I really wanted a girl. At least I haven't cried this time since finding out. I know there are pros to either gender. SO asked me a while ago if I'd want to try for a 3rd if we had another boy, so FX he's still in that state of mind.


----------



## brittany12

Everyone must be out enjoying their Saturday! It’s super quiet today! 

Went garage selling this morning mostly looking for the at arms reach co sleeper.. found one walk up and this older lady starts talking to the owner about it and buys it right in front of me :cry: I was so upset! These things are like $200 and this one was in perfect condition and sold for $60! So sad! 

I did get a double jogging stroller though for $15!!! It has a little tear in the fabric on one side of the seats but I’m amazed at how well it pushes! Now I need to get rid of the other 100 strollers it seems I have! 

Dd got a brand new babydoll crib bed thing for super cheap and a cute expensive romper outfit for $5 when their normally $40-50! 

Ds got some swimming shorts and regular shorts for $1 each and dh got a feeder to put in our back yard for the deer! 

All in all it was a decent morning and now I’m ready to hit some more next weekend maybe!


----------



## Teanna

Got my first ultrasound, measuring 12 weeks only 1 day behind what I was expecting so I'm still going by my original date. Everything looks good, which is a relief as I did have brown spotting earlier on in my pregnancy that lasted 5 days. Heart beat is 150bpm and saw lots of movement. The place I went to couldn't do audio so I have to wait to hear the heart beat until my next midwife appointment. 

Here's the picture I got....gender guesses welcome :) I'm still thinking girl.


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> i had my scan on the friday and got my letter on the wednesday x

Thanks hon. I was told if I'm high risk then I will get a phone call within 7 working days but if I'm low risk I will get a letter in about 3 weeks. 
Praying I get low risk. It's only been a 3 working day wait so far so another 4 working days left of waiting. Just want to fast forward the time.


----------



## Suggerhoney

PrettyInInk42 said:


> twinkle - Congrats on a good scan.
> 
> shorty - It's pretty easy for me to find the HB. Baby's still small enough to be tucked away on either side of the uterus, but definitely big enough to that I don't have to push super hard with the wand or be very exact.
> 
> myheart - I agree with Sugger; get a doppler. It put my mind at ease with my first pregnancy and this one now. So glad that I have it.
> 
> brittany - Aww, sorry baby didn't cooperate for your scan. FX things go better on Tuesday.
> 
> Re: vacations. The only trip we have planned is a few days in my mom's home town (8 hours from here) in late June.
> 
> AFM, I got my results from SneakPeek. As I'd said, I forgot to clean the surface I used, so if it came back as "boy", there was maybe a 5% chance it was wrong? Well, it came back as "boy". So, now I dunno if it's true or not and I've been googling the likeliness of a false result. I guess all I can do now is accept it and hope that my 20 week scan proves the results wrong. :/
> 
> View attachment 1059379

I was watching a YouTube video on that sneak peek thing and this girl got a boy result but when she went in for a scan she was told she was having a girl. 
App if I get a boy result it can be wrong. If theres any males in the house and if u haven't disinfected everything including towels wash cloths etc. Then there cud be Male DNA Layinh around and that will give you a boy result even if ure having a girl. So it may be wrong hon. 
I'm just gonna hold out until I'm 16 weeks and get a privet scan. 2 weeks Monday and counting hehehe


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teanna said:


> Got my first ultrasound, measuring 12 weeks only 1 day behind what I was expecting so I'm still going by my original date. Everything looks good, which is a relief as I did have brown spotting earlier on in my pregnancy that lasted 5 days. Heart beat is 150bpm and saw lots of movement. The place I went to couldn't do audio so I have to wait to hear the heart beat until my next midwife appointment.
> 
> Here's the picture I got....gender guesses welcome :) I'm still thinking girl.
> 
> View attachment 1059408


Cute scan photo hon. Congrats


----------



## brittany12

Teanna said:


> Got my first ultrasound, measuring 12 weeks only 1 day behind what I was expecting so I'm still going by my original date. Everything looks good, which is a relief as I did have brown spotting earlier on in my pregnancy that lasted 5 days. Heart beat is 150bpm and saw lots of movement. The place I went to couldn't do audio so I have to wait to hear the heart beat until my next midwife appointment.
> 
> Here's the picture I got....gender guesses welcome :) I'm still thinking girl.
> 
> View attachment 1059408

I think girl


----------



## Shorty88

@Teanna great scan pics. I'm leaning towards a boy x


----------



## twinklestar25

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies how long did it take for u to get ure blood results back for the chromosomal abnormalities screening? It's been 3 days now since I had mine but she did say to give it 7 working days.
> 
> If it's high risk do you think I wud of heard by now? Was just wondering because I am a bit worried. Wont know for sure until Thursday

We had our scan on the Friday and our results came the following Saturday


----------



## twinklestar25

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Shorty - Ya, I really wanted a girl. At least I haven't cried this time since finding out. I know there are pros to either gender. SO asked me a while ago if I'd want to try for a 3rd if we had another boy, so FX he's still in that state of mind.

We’re on our 3rd and nub guess have been mostly boy so far from those ‘nub pages’ on fb. A few people in groups have guessed girl. Been honest we really wanted a girl this time after 2 boys, the whole family does! & EVERYONE else it seems! . Which dosnt help! 
I’m staying strong and I will love them no matter what and definitely healthy is More important than anything. But there are times when I feel a little sad it may not be a girl. Especially after days like yesterday, someone saying how good their daughter is. 
But I know girls can prob also be hard work and boys can be laid back & it depends on personality, plus it might not stay that way as the girl grows up.
Just trying to make myself feel bettter really. 
It does seem unfair a lot of people get to experience both and others not. But as much as I’d like a girl, maybe I do better with boys as they get older. I’m not sure how I’d manage a teenage girl, it does scare me a little and that’s in all seriousness. 
It’s also everyone else’s opinions that hurt.

Sorry that turned out long! A sensitive point for me.


----------



## twinklestar25

Shorty88 said:


> I know a few other ladies dates changed can you reply to this message and let me know your new date?
> 
> Also who was it that found out they are having a boy :blush: Sorry ladies I keep forgetting I'm admin of this page x

My new due date is 13th Oct from 17th x


----------



## Shorty88

Hope every one is having a good weekend..

It's my bday today :cake: and I had a lovely day planned to bring my girls for a walk to a lovely woods near us then go for something to eat and finish it off with goodies and a movie.. but no ...morning sickness is back with a vengeance :cry:

Up since 4 getting sick and I have no appitite at all..

The girls are on Easter holidays for the next 2 week's so I'm going to postpone my planned day for another time.. I'm my Pjs trying not to move to fast or I'm running to the bathroom.

On a other random note.. on my pregnancy app it says the baby can now recognise light although the eyes are still closed it will squirm when a torch is put at tour belly.. and omg it works I felt the flutters similar to when you go over a ramp to fast... haha if anyone else wants to try it and see if it works.. I'm 15 weeks today..


----------



## playgirl666

happy birthday @Shorty88, sorry about the sickness, of all days for it to make an apparence for u! x


----------



## Shorty88

playgirl666 said:


> happy birthday @Shorty88, sorry about the sickness, of all days for it to make an apparence for u! x


Thank you @playgirl666 I'm starting to see a pattern it seems to be every Sunday is my worst days and that is my day for changing weeks it's like the baby gets bigger I'm sick lol


----------



## brittany12

Happy birthday @Shorty88 feel better!


----------



## playgirl666

Shorty88 said:


> Thank you @playgirl666 I'm starting to see a pattern it seems to be every Sunday is my worst days and that is my day for changing weeks it's like the baby gets bigger I'm sick lol

now u say that, sundays are usually my bad days for being sick aswell! x


----------



## Teanna

Shorty88 said:


> Hope every one is having a good weekend..
> 
> It's my bday today :cake: and I had a lovely day planned to bring my girls for a walk to a lovely woods near us then go for something to eat and finish it off with goodies and a movie.. but no ...morning sickness is back with a vengeance :cry:
> 
> Up since 4 getting sick and I have no appitite at all..
> 
> The girls are on Easter holidays for the next 2 week's so I'm going to postpone my planned day for another time.. I'm my Pjs trying not to move to fast or I'm running to the bathroom.
> 
> On a other random note.. on my pregnancy app it says the baby can now recognise light although the eyes are still closed it will squirm when a torch is put at tour belly.. and omg it works I felt the flutters similar to when you go over a ramp to fast... haha if anyone else wants to try it and see if it works.. I'm 15 weeks today..

Happy birthday!! Hopefully you feel better and can enjoy your day.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Happy birthday!!! I hope you feel better as the day goes on. That's always how it seems to go for me. Worse in the mornings and gradually better as the day moves forward. :) I hope you get the same. <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay @Shorty88 
Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you happy birthday dear shorty. Happy birthday tooooooo youuuuuuuuuu:yipee::bunny:<3:cake::fool::dance::serenade::friends:

Hope u feel better soon sweety. Lots of love and hugs :hug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies hope ure all having a lovely weekend. 
14 weeks tommorow and I'm not feeling baby move at all. I haven't all week. 
Weird how I felt them earlier on at 11 weeks and now nothing:shrug:


----------



## brittany12

Feeling shuttle movements here and there today! However having a harder time finding the heartbeat. I’ve found it for just a couple of seconds but maybe placenta is just getting big or something idk. 

I need some encouragement ladies.. I need some pros for having a second son. My dd will be only girl so I’m trying to remember she and I went have a close bond and get to have all kind of mother daughter stuff just us 2. My DS and this baby (if it’s a boy which I’m leaning more towards now) will be closer in age, get to play sports together and such, dh would get to do a lot of potty breaks at restaurants instead of me having to leave my food to get cold haha, only one menstrual cycle to go through, only one wedding to pay for.. lol what else?


----------



## Sander

Hmm Brittany I’ll try and think of some for you :haha;

- Save money on pads/tampons! 
- Only 2 women w PMS, not 3 (yikes)
- DH will also have a special bond with a single daughter 
- Boys share clothes easier than girls, another girl will probably not be as happy about hand me downs :p
- Boys love their moms like crazy!
- Your DS will learn how to be gentle with girls but can roughhouse with a brother

That’s what I have for now, haha. Either way it will be lovely.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi ladies. Quick selfish post.

Had my scan this morning. Unofficially everything looks good. FX results come back low risk. Only got one pic. Boo. And officially 2nd tri in North America. :)


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> Hope every one is having a good weekend..
> 
> It's my bday today :cake: and I had a lovely day planned to bring my girls for a walk to a lovely woods near us then go for something to eat and finish it off with goodies and a movie.. but no ...morning sickness is back with a vengeance :cry:
> 
> Up since 4 getting sick and I have no appitite at all..
> 
> The girls are on Easter holidays for the next 2 week's so I'm going to postpone my planned day for another time.. I'm my Pjs trying not to move to fast or I'm running to the bathroom.
> 
> On a other random note.. on my pregnancy app it says the baby can now recognise light although the eyes are still closed it will squirm when a torch is put at tour belly.. and omg it works I felt the flutters similar to when you go over a ramp to fast... haha if anyone else wants to try it and see if it works.. I'm 15 weeks today..

I’m the exact same, sickness is back with a vengeance these last 3/4 days. Struggling badly. Happy belated birthday though xx


----------



## Jessie7003

I’ve hardly been on this lately due to feeling so sick :-( just when I think it’s gone for good it surprises me. However usually it only lasts 2 days in a row and it’s been 3 now and I’m just praying it will let up soon! 14 and a half weeks today. Praying from 16 it disappears!

Booked the 4d gender scan for the 3rd May and I am so excited but so very nervous as well! 

Hope everyone’s well xx


----------



## Sander

Spoke with my midwives and they agreed to a second dating scan since my first was so early at 6+3. So we will see baby again on Wednesday and confirm due date! If I do go with a C-section I want to be really sure on the date so hopefully this will make the date extra solid.


----------



## WishMeABaby

I wish, I was like you guys where at least you guys get break in between. Im sick everyday, like EVERYDAY:sad2:, Its all worth it, I really am not trying to complain, but OMG!!! I eat I'm sick, I don't eat Im sick everyday even now I AM SICK...:brat: Enjoy your days off and suffer with me when you're sick I welcome all to join, lol -Im kidding I wish no morning sickness and food aversion on anyone. All I know is, I love this child to the very core and he has to love me back, if not a little, ALOT, please? :dance:


----------



## Shorty88

Sander said:


> Spoke with my midwives and they agreed to a second dating scan since my first was so early at 6+3. So we will see baby again on Wednesday and confirm due date! If I do go with a C-section I want to be really sure on the date so hopefully this will make the date extra solid.


I'll be a c section too.. hoping to get a date at next appointment.. but it will only be a rough date if I get G.D again it will be earlier x


----------



## Shorty88

WishMeABaby said:


> I wish, I was like you guys where at least you guys get break in between. Im sick everyday, like EVERYDAY:sad2:, Its all worth it, I really am not trying to complain, but OMG!!! I eat I'm sick, I don't eat Im sick everyday even now I AM SICK...:brat: Enjoy your days off and suffer with me when you're sick I welcome all to join, lol -Im kidding I wish no morning sickness and food aversion on anyone. All I know is, I love this child to the very core and he has to love me back, if not a little, ALOT, please? :dance:


Hopefully the light at the end of the tunnel is near and morning sickness eases up.. but just proves the old wifes tale that you do be sicker with girls.. I have spoke to a few people and they have all told me they where worse with there boy than girl.. just shows everyone and pregnancy is different x


----------



## Sander

Shorty88 said:


> Hopefully the light at the end of the tunnel is near and morning sickness eases up.. but just proves the old sides tale that you do be sicker with girls.. I have spoke to a few people and they have all told me they where worse with there boy than girl.. just shows everyone and pregnancy is different x

Ooh C-section buddy :hi: Hopefully the GD doesn’t hit this time! I was super sick with DS, this pregnancy has been a breeze in comparison. Will be interesting to see if it’s a boy or a girl!


----------



## Shorty88

@Sander Are you finding out? I have lost track on who is finding out... 

I have blood tests every 6 weeks so if I do have it they will be caught early.. I managed it with diet only last time but did end up with pre eclampsia so hoping I can avoid all of that.


----------



## playgirl666

finally booked my gender scan, may 4th so not to long to wait :) x


----------



## Shorty88

playgirl666 said:


> finally booked my gender scan, may 4th so not to long to wait :) x


Exciting not long to wait. I can't believe we are already half way through April.. crazy.. once the summer months are here it's count down for our bubs to arrive x


----------



## Sander

Shorty88 said:


> @Sander Are you finding out? I have lost track on who is finding out...
> 
> I have blood tests every 6 weeks so if I do have it they will be caught early.. I managed it with diet only last time but did end up with pre eclampsia so hoping I can avoid all of that.

Yes we find out May 11!


----------



## xjessibabyx

My screening results have all come back low risk today ☺ Ohh gender scans! Exciting.. I have 3 weeks til I can find out, still need to book the scan.


----------



## brittany12

Sorry some ladies are still sick! We had our repeat 3D scan today! Baby did cooperate better! Here’s 2 photos for now! I’ll post more later! Finally got a good profile of Baby! Looks just like my other two!


----------



## playgirl666

we went out today, i brought a few cute baby clothes ❤ x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies:hi:

I've booked my gender scan and it will be a 2D and 4D scan I've never had a 4D scan b4 so I'm really excited. 
It's on Monday 29th April I will be 16 weeks. They wont do it b4 16 weeks. And I booked a morning appointment at 10:30am. They also check to see if baby is healthy so then at least that way I'll be able to relax and not worry so much about the 20 week anomaly scan. 

Its been 5 working days Since the chromosomal adnormiltys blood test
. I know the lady said to give it 7 working days but I'm sure if I was high risk I wud of heard something by now? 
Do you think I'm low risk ladies or shud I just hold out till Thursday evening which will be 7 working days and pray I dont get bad news???

My bump has grown alot I'm not feeling movements still but sometimes I think I feel the occasional kick but I cant be sure. 
Hope she or he is ok in there[-o&lt;

Sorry to hear some of you are still throwing up. I still feel sick but it goes away when I eat. 
My boobs are still very tender and I'm still peeing loads. Officially in the 2nd trimester now yay. I thought it was 13 weeks but according to most things its 14 and I'm 14+1 today. 
Hoping to feel baby move soon. I'm thinking my placenta may be at the front again. I will ask at my gender scan:confused:


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Sorry some ladies are still sick! We had our repeat 3D scan today! Baby did cooperate better! Here’s 2 photos for now! I’ll post more later! Finally got a good profile of Baby! Looks just like my other two!
> 
> View attachment 1059543
> View attachment 1059545

Awesome pics hon. ❤


----------



## brittany12

Regarding movements.. at my scan today the lady and I spoke and she said mine is kinda in front this time too but not 100% so it’s to the right a little so I could probably feel movements a little sooner if baby gets me in the right spot! 

And she said the placenta will actually move some between now and if I do another around 27 weeks! So to me that sounds like your placenta could have moved so that now you aren’t feeling movements!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Here's my 14+1 bumpy. Been having alot of stretching pains :roll:


----------



## brittany12

nice bump @Suggerhoney def. out there! Mine is too, but still feels like i've just gained so much weight instead of a bump! Probably looks ok from others!


soooo.... ladies what do you think? I was going through all of my 3D images and watching the video and saw this one particular image where I saw this "thing".. does this look like a girl thing, boy thing or nothing?


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> nice bump @Suggerhoney def. out there! Mine is too, but still feels like i've just gained so much weight instead of a bump! Probably looks ok from others!
> 
> 
> soooo.... ladies what do you think? I was going through all of my 3D images and watching the video and saw this one particular image where I saw this "thing".. does this look like a girl thing, boy thing or nothing?
> 
> View attachment 1059550

It's a proper sticky all out the front bump. My belly button is really high so I think I will be carrying high when baby gets a bit bigger. 
I cant believe how much I'm showing already I wasnt like this with DD until about 22 weeks. It's a really narrow bump as well like not wide at all just strait out the front and narrow. 
Still think I am having a boy I dont know its just a gut feeling. If it's a girl I will be so surprised and in shock that's how convinced I am it's a boy. 
Not long to wait now 13 days and counting. 

Hmmm its hard to say with that scan pic hun. It's such a cool pic. But cant see if its boy or girl bits. 
Did they ask u if u wanted to find out? If they did it must of been so hard saying no. 
U have the patience of a saint hon


----------



## brittany12

soooo hard to not find out! I'm dying inside while DH still has no desire to know! haha.. I know i'll be glad in the end, but still doesn't stop me from doing everything possible now to find out haha.. My guy is saying boy, but some of the "old wives tales" that were true for my other two say girl. 

guess we'll keep on waiting.


----------



## Teanna

brittany12 said:


> nice bump @Suggerhoney def. out there! Mine is too, but still feels like i've just gained so much weight instead of a bump! Probably looks ok from others!
> 
> 
> soooo.... ladies what do you think? I was going through all of my 3D images and watching the video and saw this one particular image where I saw this "thing".. does this look like a girl thing, boy thing or nothing?
> 
> View attachment 1059550

Hmm hard to tell from the picture, it could be a boy thing but could also be nothing.


----------



## Nolimitxox

12 weeks! Comparison photo! I love how this baby is GROWING. :)


----------



## Shorty88

brittany12 said:


> nice bump @Suggerhoney def. out there! Mine is too, but still feels like i've just gained so much weight instead of a bump! Probably looks ok from others!
> 
> 
> soooo.... ladies what do you think? I was going through all of my 3D images and watching the video and saw this one particular image where I saw this "thing".. does this look like a girl thing, boy thing or nothing?
> 
> View attachment 1059550

So cute.. it's mad they look like baby's now.. just have to gain weight lol xx

Personally I think it's the baby's foot/toes ?? You can see the same shape next to it. I think they have there legs closed so proab would of been hard for you to find out?. I know a girl that found out and kept if to herself only person she told was her mam as if she bought anything pink her mam stored it for her she held onto the secret all through pregnancy no one else knew.. I could never do that but if you are dying to find out could you do something like that?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nolimitxox said:


> 12 weeks! Comparison photo! I love how this baby is GROWING. :)
> 
> View attachment 1059618
> View attachment 1059620

Awww hon so cute u have really grown u can so see the difference. Love how elegant and lovely ure photos are. You have a love garden. Loving the tree with the blossom.


----------



## Sander

Oh beautiful pics Nolimit! And your grass looks awesome too :haha:

Scan day for me today! Will post a pic after. I’m also gonna see if the tech will take any gender guesses :p


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Oh beautiful pics Nolimit! And your grass looks awesome too :haha:
> 
> Scan day for me today! Will post a pic after. I’m also gonna see if the tech will take any gender guesses :p

Oh wow hon good luck at ure scan I cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So ladies

The sickness has now hit. I almost threw up earlier. I've been feeling so badly neausas. It was terrible this morning and I kept dry heaving (TMI) 
Had some breakfast and the sickness eased off but then 2 hours later I was feeling really sick again and dry heaving. I prob wud of thrown up but I managed to control it just about. It was hard because my mouth filled with water. 

New it wud come with a vengeance when I got into the second trimester. It happened with my DS and my DD. And now with this one.
By boobs are still so sore as well and my nipples feel like someone has a razor to them and are so itchy. Also cant stop peeing. 
Had a lovely energy boost yesterday which was fantastic but today I feel so drained.


----------



## brittany12

Shorty88 said:


> So cute.. it's mad they look like baby's now.. just have to gain weight lol xx
> 
> Personally I think it's the baby's foot/toes ?? You can see the same shape next to it. I think they have there legs closed so proab would of been hard for you to find out?. I know a girl that found out and kept if to herself only person she told was her mam as if she bought anything pink her mam stored it for her she held onto the secret all through pregnancy no one else knew.. I could never do that but if you are dying to find out could you do something like that?

I would end up hating myself for doing that as much as I want to haha... I think it’s just so bad right now because with my other two I would have known by now so I just need to get passed these next few weeks and then I think it’ll ease up some maybe! Lol!


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> Oh beautiful pics Nolimit! And your grass looks awesome too :haha:
> 
> Scan day for me today! Will post a pic after. I’m also gonna see if the tech will take any gender guesses :p

Good luck with your scan!


----------



## Sander

Saw little one, measured a bit ahead but I don’t know what due date they’ll use. I measured 13+1.

She wouldn’t take any guesses but I got a good look at the nub and with nub theory it looks girl! But we won’t know for sure until May 11 :p

Here’s the pic! Any guesses based on the pic are welcome! No nub here though :(


----------



## MonaLS

Hello ladies! :hi:I was invited by Suggerhoney, I hope it's ok for me to jump on board! I am 14 weeks 3 days <3 and, thank you sweet baby jeebus, I am no longer feeling the heavy first trimester symptoms. I hope all of you suffering through the sickness see a clearing soon!


----------



## MonaLS

Sander said:


> View attachment 1059649
> Saw little one, measured a bit ahead but I don’t know what due date they’ll use. I measured 13+1.
> 
> She wouldn’t take any guesses but I got a good look at the nub and with nub theory it looks girl! But we won’t know for sure until May 11 :p
> 
> Here’s the pic! Any guesses based on the pic are welcome! No nub here though :(

I want to say boy based off the skull, but I'm so new to the skull theory.. so I wouldn't trust me much lol


----------



## Nolimitxox

Thank you for the compliments! We wanted to do our shots in the garden because we literally will get all 4 seasons in them this way. Hard to believe the day before that 12 week shot there was snow everywhere!! I can't wait until we get the chance to do some gardening this year. My herb garden is coming back full force and I'm egar to get our front garden ready for some plants too. We need big planters for our patio to transfer our blueberry bushes. Our soil is clay and has no acidic content whatsoever despite me mixing in peat moss and other soil enhancers. I really want bleeding hearts but my husband is adamantly against it since the flowers are toxic to dogs. Bummer. 

I love everyone's scan photos! Can't wait for ours on the 23rd. We will be 13+4 days! Time is flying!


----------



## Sander

Welcome Mona! 

I also thought boy based on skull theory (which I literally only read about today) but then I compared with my DS’s ultrasound pic at 20 weeks and I find their skulls are really different shapes. Not sure if this is due to age or something else. Like my son’s head almost looks like a U shape and this baby is more circular? I dunno haha, I’ll post the side by side (DS is on the left)

Nolimit how exciting!! Can’t wait to see your scan pic.


----------



## Shorty88

@Sander cute scan pic xx

I'm guessing girl 

Welcome @MonaLS let me know your due date and I will add you to the front page.. are you going to find out what you are having or will you stay team yellow?


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> View attachment 1059658
> Welcome Mona!
> 
> I also thought boy based on skull theory (which I literally only read about today) but then I compared with my DS’s ultrasound pic at 20 weeks and I find their skulls are really different shapes. Not sure if this is due to age or something else. Like my son’s head almost looks like a U shape and this baby is more circular? I dunno haha, I’ll post the side by side (DS is on the left)
> 
> Nolimit how exciting!! Can’t wait to see your scan pic.

I dont know much about skull theory.. and if i based it on that i would say your son's head looked more girly to me than this baby, but he was a boy so i'll go opposite and say this one is a girl


----------



## Teanna

MonaLS said:


> Hello ladies! :hi:I was invited by Suggerhoney, I hope it's ok for me to jump on board! I am 14 weeks 3 days <3 and, thank you sweet baby jeebus, I am no longer feeling the heavy first trimester symptoms. I hope all of you suffering through the sickness see a clearing soon!

Welcome Mona :)


----------



## Shorty88

Ok ladies honest post..

16 weeks on Sunday and I'm not feeling the baby at all!! every time I think I feel it I then think it's just gas or belly rumbling... on my last pregnancy (4 years ago) I'm almost certain I felt kicks/flutters at 14 weeks, that only got stronger as the weeks went on.. now I was nearly 2-3 dress sizes smaller than I am now so I don't know if I'm being stupid but would it be cause I'm bigger now with a big bump? For what I am weeks wise that maybe I just don't feel them cause of the bloat? I'm in the hos this day next week so really don't want to fork out 130 euro for a private scan when they will be scanning me next week but I'm seriously freaking myself out that something is wrong and baby has stoped growing :(

Anyone else not fell baby move till later in pregnancy on a second or third baby?


----------



## playgirl666

Shorty88 said:


> Ok ladies honest post..
> 
> 16 weeks on Sunday and I'm not feeling the baby at all!! every time I think I feel it I then think it's just gas or belly rumbling... on my last pregnancy (4 years ago) I'm almost certain I felt kicks/flutters at 14 weeks, that only got stronger as the weeks went on.. now I was nearly 2-3 dress sizes smaller than I am now so I don't know if I'm being stupid but would it be cause I'm bigger now with a big bump? For what I am weeks wise that maybe I just don't feel them cause of the bloat? I'm in the hos this day next week so really don't want to fork out 130 euro for a private scan when they will be scanning me next week but I'm seriously freaking myself out that something is wrong and baby has stoped growing :(
> 
> Anyone else not fell baby move till later in pregnancy on a second or third baby?

hi with my 3rd i think i was around 16 weeks ish, my 1st and 2nd was much later though x


----------



## Shorty88

There is some times when I'm relaxing on the sofa when my girls go to bed so all is calm in the house where I'm almost certain it's the baby moving.. espically when I shine a light on my belly but I can't remember at this stage should you be feeling it every day or still every now and again till it gets bigger.


----------



## playgirl666

Shorty88 said:


> There is some times when I'm relaxing on the sofa when my girls go to bed so all is calm in the house where I'm almost certain it's the baby moving.. espically when I shine a light on my belly but I can't remember at this stage should you be feeling it every day or still every now and again till it gets bigger.

i believe its just every now and then, i think its between 24 and 28 weeks where there should be a pattern x


----------



## MonaLS

Shorty88 said:


> @Sander cute scan pic xx
> 
> I'm guessing girl
> 
> Welcome @MonaLS let me know your due date and I will add you to the front page.. are you going to find out what you are having or will you stay team yellow?

Thank you! My due date is October 13th. And yes I do plan to find out, I have a gender scan on the 26th :yipee:


----------



## brittany12

Shorty88 said:


> Ok ladies honest post..
> 
> 16 weeks on Sunday and I'm not feeling the baby at all!! every time I think I feel it I then think it's just gas or belly rumbling... on my last pregnancy (4 years ago) I'm almost certain I felt kicks/flutters at 14 weeks, that only got stronger as the weeks went on.. now I was nearly 2-3 dress sizes smaller than I am now so I don't know if I'm being stupid but would it be cause I'm bigger now with a big bump? For what I am weeks wise that maybe I just don't feel them cause of the bloat? I'm in the hos this day next week so really don't want to fork out 130 euro for a private scan when they will be scanning me next week but I'm seriously freaking myself out that something is wrong and baby has stoped growing :(
> 
> Anyone else not fell baby move till later in pregnancy on a second or third baby?

I’m the same and still not really feeling baby. It’s because of where my placenta is. By 20 weeks I’m usually feeling baby


----------



## Jessie7003

Welcome Mona! 

Sickness seems to be away for now! Fingers crossed it'll be completely gone by 16 weeks! 15 weeks tomorrow yay! Gender scan 2 weeks tomorrow. Why oh why did i choose 17 weeks over 16 haha!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Shorty88 
Hi hon I'm not feeling baby move either. I'm know I'm a week or so behind you but because I was feeling what I really thought was movements so early at 11 weeks I really thought by now at nearly 15 weeks I wud be feeling movements. But I feel nothing. 
With my DD my placenta was at the front and I didnt feel her until 20+ weeks. 
Maybe ure placenta is at the front. I'm also wondering if I have my placenta at the front again as well. 
But with my DD the midwife cudnt find the HB until I was around 17 18 weeks but with this one I found it at 11+2 and my midwife found it last week at 13+2 so surely if my placenta was at the front I wudnt be finding the HB so easily.
Sometimes when I'm sat quietly I feel the odd sensation but is that just gas or is it baby? 
Hopefully we both start feeling movements real soon. I dont think u start feeling every day obvious movements until around 24 weeks or maybe more. 
I'm going to ask at my privet gender scan where abouts my placenta is.
Ure baby will be fine hon I'm really sure of it. 
Another few weeks and we will all be feeling those kicks punches and stretches.<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

MonaLS said:


> Thank you! My due date is October 13th. And yes I do plan to find out, I have a gender scan on the 26th :yipee:

Yay welcome to the group sweety :flow::flow::flow::flow:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> View attachment 1059649
> Saw little one, measured a bit ahead but I don’t know what due date they’ll use. I measured 13+1.
> 
> She wouldn’t take any guesses but I got a good look at the nub and with nub theory it looks girl! But we won’t know for sure until May 11 :p
> 
> Here’s the pic! Any guesses based on the pic are welcome! No nub here though :(


Awww lovely scan photo hon . I'm thinking girl :pink:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> View attachment 1059658
> Welcome Mona!
> 
> I also thought boy based on skull theory (which I literally only read about today) but then I compared with my DS’s ultrasound pic at 20 weeks and I find their skulls are really different shapes. Not sure if this is due to age or something else. Like my son’s head almost looks like a U shape and this baby is more circular? I dunno haha, I’ll post the side by side (DS is on the left)
> 
> Nolimit how exciting!! Can’t wait to see your scan pic.


With skull theory it's the forehead. See with sons photo the forhead is not as round at the front compared to this baby. Girls foreheads stick out more when as boys are more strait or slightly back. 
I really think ure having a little girl this time hon. 
My scan pics are confusing because one looks girly going by skull theory and then 2 of the others look more boyish. 
Will soon find out


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> Welcome Mona!
> 
> Sickness seems to be away for now! Fingers crossed it'll be completely gone by 16 weeks! 15 weeks tomorrow yay! Gender scan 2 weeks tomorrow. Why oh why did i choose 17 weeks over 16 haha!

So glad ure feeling a bit better now hon. 
My sickness really kicked in yesterday but I've not been to bad today. 
I've got my gender scan on the 29th April. Really looking forward to finding out what we are having. 
Have u got any ideas on what u may be having?


----------



## Suggerhoney

So ladies it's been 7 working days and I've had no phone calls regarding the chromosomal abnormalities testing. I rang my doctors surgery and they dont have the results there but was told if I was high risk I wud of heard something by now. 
So that means I'm low risk. :thumbup:


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> View attachment 1059658
> Welcome Mona!
> 
> I also thought boy based on skull theory (which I literally only read about today) but then I compared with my DS’s ultrasound pic at 20 weeks and I find their skulls are really different shapes. Not sure if this is due to age or something else. Like my son’s head almost looks like a U shape and this baby is more circular? I dunno haha, I’ll post the side by side (DS is on the left)
> 
> Nolimit how exciting!! Can’t wait to see your scan pic.

This is my dd and my son! I’m the same when it comes to skull theory! 

@Suggerhoney i feel like both of my kids had round skulls! These are my two kiddos! This one we only got like one decent profile photo so it’s been hard to judge!


----------



## Teanna

Finally told my work I'm pregnant, as a contractor was a bit scary to do as my contract is up for renewal August 31st but it went well. I'm not entitled to maternity leave as I don't pay into it but my work ended up being good about it and willing to come up with a solution for time at home while still being paid. Feeling much better now that that's mostly sorted out.


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> So ladies it's been 7 working days and I've had no phone calls regarding the chromosomal abnormalities testing. I rang my doctors surgery and they dont have the results there but was told if I was high risk I wud of heard something by now.
> So that means I'm low risk. :thumbup:

Awesome news about being low risk!! And thanks for the girl guesses - I figure I’ll go ahead and get my hopes up because I really, really want a girl this time. 3 weeks until we know for sure!

I’m sure you’ll feel baby more very soon. I remember with DS I was feeling more noticeable flutters around 16 weeks :)


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> So glad ure feeling a bit better now hon.
> My sickness really kicked in yesterday but I've not been to bad today.
> I've got my gender scan on the 29th April. Really looking forward to finding out what we are having.
> Have u got any ideas on what u may be having?

Talking of sickness I threw up this morning but nothing since haha! Think I waited too long after waking up to eat (hopefully that's all it was anyway). 

I want a girl so badly and for that reason I'm so convinced it's gonna be a boy! But of course either gender I'll be so happy because I always said I want one of each anyway! How about you? X


----------



## WishMeABaby

I wait and listen to see if I can feel movement like some of you ladies do, but nothing. :laugh2: Although when I'm using the Doppler I can hear loud thump I read its the L.O moving so that's exciting for me.:dance:
My next appointment is this next Thursday that's coming. Its finally with my O.B and I have no idea what to expect. As my first visit with the midwife was a total disappointment, I'm just glad my baby is healthy and fine. So what is the 2nd appointment usually about you ladies know?


----------



## Nolimitxox

Telling work can be so scary. My management team has known about our fertility treatments, studies and cycles for a while so when I was finally pregnant (and sicker than ever) I came into my office and burst into tears at 6 weeks saying "I'm finally pregnant!". I let the rest of my coworkers know around 8 weeks because I was eating like crazy and would rather be honest than be talked about. Plus I had the hematoma that put me on work restrictions (as a catering manager I do a lot of lifting and running around). I'm glad they took it so well Teanna. 

I feel baby from time to time. Mostly when I'm in bed relaxing before sleep. I'll either be patting my tummy or hubby will be holding the bump and baby does a roll or tumble for me. It's happened 3 times since I was 10 weeks. I hope you start to feel those types of things soon! 

As for me I have our NT scan coming on the 23rd. I am so excited to see baby again. I'm starting to show and I've had to buy maternity clothes to stay comfortable. But what's with the lack of pockets on maternity wear? I've seen pants as much as 50 dollars - no pockets. I go on Amazon and there's a beautiful pair of career pants for 20 bucks, front pockets! Mixed reviews but I bought them anyways and they are perfect. I love them. Everyone complains they are too long, but I'm a little taller so it worked out awesome for me, and I couldnt be happier with the price. 

No gender preference here. Just give me a healthy happy baby and I'll be thrilled. I'm just so happy to finally become a mother. I've waited nearly 10 years for this.


----------



## playgirl666

hopefully i will get a good nights sleep now, i checked my local sphock and there was a woman literally 5 mins walk from me giving away a big pregnancy pillow and new case, i collected straight away, and the pillow is almost as long as me! i thought it was a very kind gift :) x


----------



## Sander

Wish - I think most appointments now are just to take your blood pressure and listen to baby. Then the doc or midwife will let you ask any questions you have. Maybe feel for fundal height. My midwife said she’ll book my anatomy scan at my next appointment which is May 2. 

Nolimit I’m sooo happy for you! Wow waiting 10 years for a baby you so deserve it!! I haven’t had a little girl but boys are awesome! My DS is a total mama’s boy.


----------



## linds2019

Shorty88 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Couldn't find a new October thread so I'll start one \\:D/
> 
> Let me know what date you are due and I will add below :baby::oneofeach:
> 
> 1st
> Baby_brain :sadangel::hugs:
> 
> 2nd
> NatalieAnnie
> jkhkjnjhb8879​
> 3rd
> Sushai​
> 4th​
> 5th
> GeriMumma
> Xxmyheartxx​
> 6th
> Bumblebee2408
> Shorty88​
> 7th
> brittany12​
> 8th​
> 9th
> 
> LNWXO
> ​ 10th​
> 11th
> Demotivated
> Jessie7003​
> 12th
> WishMeABaby​
> 13th​ Hollynesss
> LadyStardust4
> twinklestar25
> 
> 14th​ Suggerhoney
> 
> 15th​
> mamaberrocal
> 
> 16th
> playgirl666
> ​
> 17th​
> 
> 18th​ MissCassie
> Care102018
> 
> 19th​
> 20th​
> 
> 21st
> butterflywolf
> PrettyInInk42​
> 22nd​ xjessibabyx
> 
> 23rd
> ​
> 24th
> sander
> PrayinForBaby
> ​
> 25th​ napamermaid
> teanna
> 
> 26th​
> 27th​
> 28th
> Nolimitxox​
> 29th​
> 30th​
> 31st (Happy Halloween)
> 
> 
> ​

Hello ladies,

I have been recommended to join this forum - our second baby is due 14 October 2019


----------



## WishMeABaby

linds2019 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have been recommended to join this forum - our second baby is due 14 October 2019

Welcome


----------



## Teanna

linds2019 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have been recommended to join this forum - our second baby is due 14 October 2019

Welcome to the group :)


----------



## brittany12

linds2019 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have been recommended to join this forum - our second baby is due 14 October 2019

:hi:


----------



## linds2019

Hi ladies,

Anyone interested in the skull or nub theory.... it fascinated me. 
We are wanting to find out at our 20 week scan if we have a pink or blue baby growing :) we would be over the moon with either, healthy baby is most important but kind of feel the practical benefits of finding out this time. We have a ; year old boy and he cannot wait for a baby brother or sister...

Anyone fancy a guess from our 12 week scan....?


----------



## Jessie7003

So ended up at the out of hours doctors today because maternity wouldn't answer, with a suspected UTI. And yeppp of course I wasn't wrong, traces of blood and protein in my urine! For god sake! Antibiotics for a week now 3 times a day. Was getting bad pressure when urinating and never felt my bladder properly empty. Hopefully it clears up soon!


----------



## linds2019

Jessie7003 said:


> So ended up at the out of hours doctors today because maternity wouldn't answer, with a suspected UTI. And yeppp of course I wasn't wrong, traces of blood and protein in my urine! For god sake! Antibiotics for a week now 3 times a day. Was getting bad pressure when urinating and never felt my bladder properly empty. Hopefully it clears up soon!

Oh no sweetie so sorry to hear this, what a worry. 
Well I hope the antibiotics kick in soon and help you recover quickly. 

Lots of love x


----------



## Nolimitxox

That stinks Jessie! I hope it clears up very soon! 

No guesses here on nub or skull theory. :) Just a cute compliment of a beautiful baby!


----------



## MonaLS

Aww Jessie I'm sorry you're going through this pain :sad1: having a uti through pregnancy is terrible. I wish you a quick recovery! :hugs:


----------



## brittany12

Hope the uti clears!

Linds I’d say girl!


----------



## Teanna

linds2019 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Anyone interested in the skull or nub theory.... it fascinated me.
> We are wanting to find out at our 20 week scan if we have a pink or blue baby growing :) we would be over the moon with either, healthy baby is most important but kind of feel the practical benefits of finding out this time. We have a ; year old boy and he cannot wait for a baby brother or sister...
> 
> Anyone fancy a guess from our 12 week scan....?
> 
> View attachment 1059748

I think boy


----------



## Teanna

Jessie7003 said:


> So ended up at the out of hours doctors today because maternity wouldn't answer, with a suspected UTI. And yeppp of course I wasn't wrong, traces of blood and protein in my urine! For god sake! Antibiotics for a week now 3 times a day. Was getting bad pressure when urinating and never felt my bladder properly empty. Hopefully it clears up soon!

Aw that sucks, hopefully it clears up soon. I had a UTI as well back at 5 weeks and its not pleasant, especially while pregnant. I find drinking a lot of water seems to help flush it out quicker if it's only a mild case and avoiding lots of sugars and acidic foods always helped me.


----------



## Teanna

Just confirmed my gender ultrasound is booked for May 14th. Can't believe we're so close to being able to find out. I'm going to a private place that does them starting at 16 weeks since I'm not patient and my mom and sister are going so we can all find out at once. We did the same with my sister when she found out she was having a boy last year.


----------



## Shorty88

Front page updated.. 

Won't be long till I'm putting blue, pink and yellow strokes beside people's name..

16 weeks today 4 weeks away from half way through.. 8 weeks from v day :dance:


----------



## Jessie7003

linds2019 said:


> Oh no sweetie so sorry to hear this, what a worry.
> Well I hope the antibiotics kick in soon and help you recover quickly.
> 
> Lots of love x

Thank you! Feel better today so hopefully antibiotics are working!


----------



## Jessie7003

Thanks everyone. Was gonna reply individually but you's are all too nice! I feel a bit better this morning so fingers crossed the antibiotics work and I don't end up back at out of hours before doctors open again on Wednesday!


----------



## Shorty88

Happy Easter everyone..

It's currently 11 am im still in bed woke up at half 7 to do an egg hunt with my daughter's and went to bed and fell back asleep..

I was woken by what is defo kicks/movements from baby... alot higher than I would think near my belly button but I'm so happy to feel it... I'll be having a scan on Thursday no pic unfortunately can't wait to see how big it's got.. 

Think we have some gender reveals this week do we??


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> Happy Easter everyone..
> 
> It's currently 11 am im still in bed woke up at half 7 to do an egg hunt with my daughter's and went to bed and fell back asleep..
> 
> I was woken by what is defo kicks/movements from baby... alot higher than I would think near my belly button but I'm so happy to feel it... I'll be having a scan on Thursday no pic unfortunately can't wait to see how big it's got..
> 
> Think we have some gender reveals this week do we??

Where are you feeling movements? Mine feel like below my ribs but that has to be too high at this point I'm almost sure so it must be gas?


----------



## linds2019

Nolimitxox said:


> That stinks Jessie! I hope it clears up very soon!
> 
> No guesses here on nub or skull theory. :) Just a cute compliment of a beautiful baby!

Awww thank you xx


----------



## linds2019

Teanna said:


> I think boy

My feeling is a boy not based on the scan just my instinct lol xx


----------



## linds2019

Teanna said:


> I think boy

Yes me too. Can imagine myself with two boys hehe x


----------



## linds2019

Shorty88 said:


> Happy Easter everyone..
> 
> It's currently 11 am im still in bed woke up at half 7 to do an egg hunt with my daughter's and went to bed and fell back asleep..
> 
> I was woken by what is defo kicks/movements from baby... alot higher than I would think near my belly button but I'm so happy to feel it... I'll be having a scan on Thursday no pic unfortunately can't wait to see how big it's got..
> 
> Think we have some gender reveals this week do we??

Awww I hope you are feeling brighter as the day goes by xxx

Wow another scan well that’s exciting and also reassuring to have :)
Yes hopefully we have some gender reveals on the group.

We are holding off until 20 weeks but excited to hear if anyone else finds out xx


----------



## Shorty88

Anyone else starting to buy things??

I posted this on another thread but this is what I have got already.. made space in what will be the nursery and starting to stock pile 

I have started to pick up some stuff.. i picked up one outfit and a pack of baby grows and vests (white or numeral colours) they where on a deal.. so adorable seeing how small they are 

I have 2 boxes of water wipes they where on special that i couldn't pass.. and a pack of num 1 pamper nappies 72 nappies on sale for 4 euro so couldn't pass it.. they way I'm looking at it if something is to go wrong (touch wood) o can donate nearly everything I have to a charity.. 

I picked up one fleece blanket grey and white for coming home the hospital.. 

I went to a baby fair and got loads of free stuff bottles.. soother holders.. bottle scrubber and formula holder.. 

Not going to buy any big stuff don't have much to buy only a small crib for when baby is a new born.. I have everything in perfect condition from my last DD... just have to get a new basket from my pram and a colour pack as I had a purple pram going to go for grey like the one below 



It turns into this then when baby gets bigger.. doesn't look it but it is so light.. it is a double pram aswell one of my best buys when my dds where small


----------



## playgirl666

i have got quite alot of stuff aswell, pram, moses basket and stand, bottle set with steriliser,(my in laws brought them, they are being stored at theres) got a new prep machine, a few unisex outfits and blanket, thats all im buying until i have my gender scan next weekend :) hope u all had a good easter x


----------



## linds2019

Shorty88 said:


> Anyone else starting to buy things??
> 
> I posted this on another thread but this is what I have got already.. made space in what will be the nursery and starting to stock pile
> 
> I have started to pick up some stuff.. i picked up one outfit and a pack of baby grows and vests (white or numeral colours) they where on a deal.. so adorable seeing how small they are
> 
> I have 2 boxes of water wipes they where on special that i couldn't pass.. and a pack of num 1 pamper nappies 72 nappies on sale for 4 euro so couldn't pass it.. they way I'm looking at it if something is to go wrong (touch wood) o can donate nearly everything I have to a charity..
> 
> I picked up one fleece blanket grey and white for coming home the hospital..
> 
> I went to a baby fair and got loads of free stuff bottles.. soother holders.. bottle scrubber and formula holder..
> 
> Not going to buy any big stuff don't have much to buy only a small crib for when baby is a new born.. I have everything in perfect condition from my last DD... just have to get a new basket from my pram and a colour pack as I had a purple pram going to go for grey like the one below
> 
> View attachment 1059794
> 
> 
> It turns into this then when baby gets bigger.. doesn't look it but it is so light.. it is a double pram aswell one of my best buys when my dds where small
> View attachment 1059795

Sounds very organised and practical to spread the cost as time does creep up on you. 

As baby is our second we have a lot we kept but we have brought a new buggy (second hand travel system) as our old one looks pretty used now and only paid £100 for this one and it was from a friend in excellent condition. 

We have bottle prep, Moses basket, bouncers, cot and bedding so a lot of the Expense is taken away. Clothes we have a few unisex from before we kept but will buy new for our baby boy or girl and also enables friends to have ideas on gifts which are more personal xx 

I enjoy the build up so much but certainly need to consider deals on nappies, talc shampoo etc when I see them xx


----------



## Sander

Actually this is a good idea maybe I can think out loud with you ladies for what we’ll need haha

We have so much from DS, but someone told me I might need a double stroller as he’ll only be 17 months when the new baby is born? Anyone have experience with this? Those strollers are really expensive I think. 

Anyhow for sure we’ll need:
- New bottles
- New soother clips
- Clothes (if it’s a girl)
- Diapers/breast pads

And I think that’s mainly it? We still have DS’s infant car seat in perfect shape in the basement. The pack and play we have can convert into a Bassinet, and we are totally stocked with blankets/swaddles/burp cloths etc. 

Maybe we’ll try one of those swaddles with Velcro this time. And I gave away our baby swing which we totally needed for DS as a newborn. 

Our gender scan is in just over 2 weeks! Super excited.


----------



## Shorty88

Defo would need a double pram.. there is 2 years between mine and I couldn't of done with my double pram.. I got a tandem pram so it was easier to get around.. this is the exact one I have... 

If you don't think you will use it much you could get the buggy boards with a seat I had one of them too and it was a god send...


----------



## Demotivated

Hi ladies

I am back from my Scandinavian vacation.
It was nice & cold :D
The clinic in Norway didn't do my scan as they don't do gender scans if less than 16weeks. We insisted but they didn't budge so that was quite disappointing..

Apart from that , the trip in itself was v taxing.. lots of walking, stairs, flights, toddler crying to be lifted, pushing sons light luggage around..

After coming back today, I spent a good
20 minutes on the Doppler today but couldn't find the HB. I have had no spotting.. yet..I don't know why..
I am fairly certain that I have lost the baby.. :(


----------



## Shorty88

Demotivated said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am back from my Scandinavian vacation.
> It was nice & cold :D
> The clinic in Norway didn't do my scan as they don't do gender scans if less than 16weeks. We insisted but they didn't budge so that was quite disappointing..
> 
> Apart from that , the trip in itself was v taxing.. lots of walking, stairs, flights, toddler crying to be lifted, pushing sons light luggage around..
> 
> After coming back today, I spent a good
> 20 minutes on the Doppler today but couldn't find the HB. I have had no spotting.. yet..I don't know why..
> I am fairly certain that I have lost the baby.. :(


Try drinking something really cold and lie on your left side and try that way.. could be baby is just tucked behind the placenta or could be since it's gotten bigger that it has moved up higher??

Are you having pains?


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> Anyone else starting to buy things??
> 
> I posted this on another thread but this is what I have got already.. made space in what will be the nursery and starting to stock pile
> 
> I have started to pick up some stuff.. i picked up one outfit and a pack of baby grows and vests (white or numeral colours) they where on a deal.. so adorable seeing how small they are
> 
> I have 2 boxes of water wipes they where on special that i couldn't pass.. and a pack of num 1 pamper nappies 72 nappies on sale for 4 euro so couldn't pass it.. they way I'm looking at it if something is to go wrong (touch wood) o can donate nearly everything I have to a charity..
> 
> I picked up one fleece blanket grey and white for coming home the hospital..
> 
> I went to a baby fair and got loads of free stuff bottles.. soother holders.. bottle scrubber and formula holder..
> 
> Not going to buy any big stuff don't have much to buy only a small crib for when baby is a new born.. I have everything in perfect condition from my last DD... just have to get a new basket from my pram and a colour pack as I had a purple pram going to go for grey like the one below
> 
> View attachment 1059794
> 
> 
> It turns into this then when baby gets bigger.. doesn't look it but it is so light.. it is a double pram aswell one of my best buys when my dds where small
> View attachment 1059795

I loveeeee your pram set! I keep looking at so many but can’t decide on one I love! So picky haha. We have the steriliser and bottle set and ordered the bottle prep machine today. Also have a few baby grows and a set of vests in but that is all so far! Waiting until gender scan next Friday.


----------



## Jessie7003

Demotivated said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am back from my Scandinavian vacation.
> It was nice & cold :D
> The clinic in Norway didn't do my scan as they don't do gender scans if less than 16weeks. We insisted but they didn't budge so that was quite disappointing..
> 
> Apart from that , the trip in itself was v taxing.. lots of walking, stairs, flights, toddler crying to be lifted, pushing sons light luggage around..
> 
> After coming back today, I spent a good
> 20 minutes on the Doppler today but couldn't find the HB. I have had no spotting.. yet..I don't know why..
> I am fairly certain that I have lost the baby.. :(

I am fairly sure you haven’t lost baby! At this rate finding the HB on a handheld Doppler is not 100% accurate even if you pick up a HB it could be related to the placenta pulsing. Don’t worry unless you have bleeding!


----------



## linds2019

Demotivated said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am back from my Scandinavian vacation.
> It was nice & cold :D
> The clinic in Norway didn't do my scan as they don't do gender scans if less than 16weeks. We insisted but they didn't budge so that was quite disappointing..
> 
> Apart from that , the trip in itself was v taxing.. lots of walking, stairs, flights, toddler crying to be lifted, pushing sons light luggage around..
> 
> After coming back today, I spent a good
> 20 minutes on the Doppler today but couldn't find the HB. I have had no spotting.. yet..I don't know why..
> I am fairly certain that I have lost the baby.. :(


Sounds like you have had a busy vacation and time to relax a little. 

Stay positive and I share the caring and supportive views of this group - I’m sure your baby is ok. Always a worry from the day we conceive and suppose the worry never goes away no matter what age they are. 

Any bleeding be sure to be checked over but if you need reassurance do seek an appt with a professional :) xx


----------



## Sander

Demotivated said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am back from my Scandinavian vacation.
> It was nice & cold :D
> The clinic in Norway didn't do my scan as they don't do gender scans if less than 16weeks. We insisted but they didn't budge so that was quite disappointing..
> 
> Apart from that , the trip in itself was v taxing.. lots of walking, stairs, flights, toddler crying to be lifted, pushing sons light luggage around..
> 
> After coming back today, I spent a good
> 20 minutes on the Doppler today but couldn't find the HB. I have had no spotting.. yet..I don't know why..
> I am fairly certain that I have lost the baby.. :(

Oh hun don’t say that!! Your little one is probably completely fine. My midwife said babies can sometimes curl up towards your back and when they do that it can be hard to find the heartbeat. Also if you’ve recently eaten a big meal it can move things around and make it hard to find the heartbeat. Try again in a couple of hours and I’m sure you’ll find it :hugs:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies.

Had my 2nd MW appt today and things are looking good. HB sounded good and my screening results came back as negative/low risk; 1 in 5700. Didn't get the req for my 20 week scan, but I booked it anyway: Sat. June 1, when I'll be 19w5d.

And I'm keeping my FX for you, Demotivated. Hopefully baby is safe and just tucked away.


----------



## Demotivated

Thank you ladies for your reassurances. You are all so lovely. 
Its just that i don't feel pregnant-pregnant, save for the little bump i have (i know its a good thing).

I feel random flutters but could be just my imagination..My placenta is on the top though.. I'll recheck with the doppler tonight and will update u all if i find anything, but even if i dont, i would try not to stress and wait for my scan after 3weeks.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

We had a scan today so the children could see baby and listen to hb, well we found out what baby is as well, could not miss it :haha: literally as soon as she started scanning we could see we are team :blue: I was gutted that we found out as I didn't want to but I'm over the moon for another son :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## LNWXO

xxmyheartxx said:


> We had a scan today so the children could see baby and listen to hb, well we found out what baby is as well, could not miss it :haha: literally as soon as she started scanning we could see we are team :blue: I was gutted that we found out as I didn't want to but I'm over the moon for another son :cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats on baby boy❤️


----------



## LNWXO

Had my 16 week midwife app today. Got to listen to the heartbeat :) was 155bpm! 
Gender scan on Friday! X


----------



## Sander

Exciting gender scans are coming!!! 

And congrats on a boy Myheart! Boys are so fun :)

AFM I also don’t feel that pregnant so you have a friend in that Demotivated. I have been feeling quite sore and uncomfortable though starting just yesterday. I think it’s RLP, my whole uterus area is just achy, and my back has started acting up. I don’t remember this happening so early the first time, but hopefully it eases up soon.


----------



## Shorty88

xxmyheartxx said:


> We had a scan today so the children could see baby and listen to hb, well we found out what baby is as well, could not miss it :haha: literally as soon as she started scanning we could see we are team :blue: I was gutted that we found out as I didn't want to but I'm over the moon for another son :cloud9::cloud9:


Ah amazing congrats.. so excited that loads of gender reveals are today


----------



## Shorty88

LNWXO said:


> Had my 16 week midwife app today. Got to listen to the heartbeat :) was 155bpm!
> Gender scan on Friday! X


Ah great.. I'm now thinking boy with the heart beat.. would love to hear it's a girl just cause of the circumstances but two boys close in age is great my two daughter are 2 years between them and they are best friends


----------



## LadyStardust4

Hey ladies. Just catching up! 

Sorry I've been missing in action. Had a busy Easter weekend visiting family and to be honest I've been feeling a little anxious about the pregnancy. It's been a few weeks since my scan and still over a month until my next one and just constantly worrying that something has gone wrong. I need to snap out of it!

16 week appointment on 2nd May though so will ask the midwife to listen to the heartbeat.

As for buying stuff... I haven't bought a thing brand new BUT I did stumble across a really good bargain on a car seat so I've got that and put it away. My sister had a baby last year and has given us lots of stuff too. So won't actually need to buy too much! Feels a bit early to have all the stuff in our house but exciting too.


----------



## Shorty88

If you want a yellow/pink/blue stork beside your name when you find out or not let me know x


----------



## Demotivated

Shorty88 said:


> If you want a yellow/pink/blue stork beside your name when you find out or not let me know x

Put yellow against mine pls

P.s. found the HB at 142. Cold water worked :)


----------



## Reginageorge

Baby_brain said:


> Yay! Due the 1st October.

Hey I have a question for those who have due dates within October 1st-3rd I know my LMP was 12/28-12/30 ultrasound is putting me 8 days ahead but that would mean I conceived 3 days free my LMP but I had sex during my fertile window which was 2 days before the actual ovulation day. Should I keep going off of LMP?


----------



## Shorty88

Demotivated said:


> Put yellow against mine pls
> 
> P.s. found the HB at 142. Cold water worked :)


Delighted for you x cold water use to always work for me it's like It shocks the baby lol


----------



## Shorty88

Reginageorge said:


> Hey I have a question for those who have due dates within October 1st-3rd I know my LMP was 12/28-12/30 ultrasound is putting me 8 days ahead but that would mean I conceived 3 days free my LMP but I had sex during my fertile window which was 2 days before the actual ovulation day. Should I keep going off of LMP?

I think you just go with Lmp untill your scan as there is no way of knowing exactly when you conceived so they just go with Lmp .. I was pushed a few days ahead after my 12 week scan and I was certain of my ovulation dates as I had bloods done and all..


----------



## playgirl666

Shorty88 said:


> If you want a yellow/pink/blue stork beside your name when you find out or not let me know x

i find out next saturday may 4th :) will update that day, so excited x


----------



## Jessie7003

Reginageorge said:


> Hey I have a question for those who have due dates within October 1st-3rd I know my LMP was 12/28-12/30 ultrasound is putting me 8 days ahead but that would mean I conceived 3 days free my LMP but I had sex during my fertile window which was 2 days before the actual ovulation day. Should I keep going off of LMP?

I know for a fact when I ovulated and since I only had sex once unprotected I know exactly when I conceived however my scan was putting me 3 days ahead. Though because my scan measurement was within 5 days of the date my LMP was putting me at they went with my LMP for due date. It’s very common as baby measurements put baby at weeks+days based on average growth rates hence why only 5% of babies are born on their ‘due date’.


----------



## Teanna

xxmyheartxx said:


> We had a scan today so the children could see baby and listen to hb, well we found out what baby is as well, could not miss it :haha: literally as soon as she started scanning we could see we are team :blue: I was gutted that we found out as I didn't want to but I'm over the moon for another son :cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats and your :blue:


----------



## Teanna

Reginageorge said:


> Hey I have a question for those who have due dates within October 1st-3rd I know my LMP was 12/28-12/30 ultrasound is putting me 8 days ahead but that would mean I conceived 3 days free my LMP but I had sex during my fertile window which was 2 days before the actual ovulation day. Should I keep going off of LMP?

I would go off the LMP unless you have a scan that puts you differently. A few days wont make a big difference as babies will come when they come anyway. I'm going off the scan date which is 4 days behind my LMP but midwife was counting it from my LMP until then even though I knew it was off.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Shorty - My SneakPeek results came back boy, but if you wanna wait til I've confirmed that at my 20 week scan, that's fine.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
Hope u all had a lovely Easter. 
I had my results come back today from the chromosomal abnormalities screening and I am low risk. 

Still feeling zero movements. I did feel a fluttery sensation about 2 days ago while I was making a cup of tea It only lasted a few seconds. Not felt anything since. 
I'll be 16 weeks on Monday and I have my gender scan. I'm excited but a bit nervous because I'm not feeling any movements. 
I'm convinced all them movements I felt a few weeks ago was just gas and not the baby. 
Really hope I start feeling movements soon. Babies HB is only 140bpm so its alot slower than it was. Is that normol? 

Welcome to all the new ladies it's so good having you all hear.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> Hope u all had a lovely Easter.
> I had my results come back today from the chromosomal abnormalities screening and I am low risk.
> 
> Still feeling zero movements. I did feel a fluttery sensation about 2 days ago while I was making a cup of tea It only lasted a few seconds. Not felt anything since.
> I'll be 16 weeks on Monday and I have my gender scan. I'm excited but a bit nervous because I'm not feeling any movements.
> I'm convinced all them movements I felt a few weeks ago was just gas and not the baby.
> Really hope I start feeling movements soon. Babies HB is only 140bpm so its alot slower than it was. Is that normol?
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies it's so good having you all hear.

Maybe it's a boy, Hun. Mines has slowed down too. For the past few days it's been reading at 137-143. Yay for low risk!! Keep growing babies!!


----------



## linds2019

xxmyheartxx said:


> We had a scan today so the children could see baby and listen to hb, well we found out what baby is as well, could not miss it :haha: literally as soon as she started scanning we could see we are team :blue: I was gutted that we found out as I didn't want to but I'm over the moon for another son :cloud9::cloud9:

Huge congratulations to you all that’s fantastic news !! Relief too after a scan. Xxx


----------



## linds2019

Demotivated said:


> Put yellow against mine pls
> 
> P.s. found the HB at 142. Cold water worked :)

Wonderful news and what a relief for you all... have been thinking of you... such a worrying time for us mummies to be xx stay positive xx


----------



## Nolimitxox

My adorable baby: profile and one shot of him/her gnawing away on the wrist. I just love this baby so much. We were offered the gender today but declined. Next scan isnt until early June. Thank God we have the Doppler for between now and then!


----------



## Shorty88

16 week appointment tomorrow morning 10 am (ireland time) will have a scan but no photos.. so nervous don't know why.. hoping baby has been cooking well haven't seen it since 12 weeks


----------



## brittany12

Bump update! Clearly noticeable as strangers in store now comment with “you’re going to have your hands full!” Yep, I noticed that but thanks for pointing out the obvious! Sometimes I just want to say “what do you mean?” So for a few moments they can feel like an idiot or embarrassed.


----------



## Demotivated

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> Hope u all had a lovely Easter.
> I had my results come back today from the chromosomal abnormalities screening and I am low risk.
> 
> Still feeling zero movements. I did feel a fluttery sensation about 2 days ago while I was making a cup of tea It only lasted a few seconds. Not felt anything since.
> I'll be 16 weeks on Monday and I have my gender scan. I'm excited but a bit nervous because I'm not feeling any movements.
> I'm convinced all them movements I felt a few weeks ago was just gas and not the baby.
> Really hope I start feeling movements soon. Babies HB is only 140bpm so its alot slower than it was. Is that normol?
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies it's so good having you all hear.


I felt zero..ZERO movements with my son till i was 20 weeks. i had an anterior placenta and also being plus size, more skin n fat. 

16 weeks is still early. ill be 16 tmrw and even though placenta is not anterior this time, ii barely feel anything!

babies HB does slow down with time. as long as its above 120, alls well :)


----------



## Shorty88

App went well baby is so active and I am slowly starting to feel it more and more.. I need to be really calm and relaxed feeling it so in bed or when I'm relaxing. 

This is my last baby but I have been told this HAS to be my last one as my scar won't be able to carry another pregnancy.. I was asked if I want my tubes tide I said no but now I think I'm going to ask more about it at my next app. My husband is getting a vasectomy so I don't think there is a need for me to get my tubes done aswell. 

Section has been pre booked for no later than the 30th of September :happydance:

All depends how the rest of the pregnancy goes 

Finally feel like a weight has been lifted off me I'm so relaxed now and going to enjoy what is my last pregnancy x


----------



## Demotivated

Starting to feel baby movements more regularly :D
Popcorn popping or butterfly flutters type feelings 
Feels surreal since with my DS I had an anterior placenta and felt him only after 20 weeks..


----------



## xjessibabyx

I have been having brown blood all day today and period type pains so have to go to EPU at 9.30am tomorrow morning to be checked out and will now need an Anti D injection because my blood types rhesus negative. So worried and upset. Praying everything is okay.


----------



## WishMeABaby

xjessibabyx said:


> I have been having brown blood all day today and period type pains so have to go to EPU at 9.30am tomorrow morning to be checked out and will now need an Anti D injection because my blood types rhesus negative. So worried and upset. Praying everything is okay.

Oh no, I hope all goes well and I pray only the best for you and your baby. Xoxo


----------



## linds2019

brittany12 said:


> Bump update! Clearly noticeable as strangers in store now comment with “you’re going to have your hands full!” Yep, I noticed that but thanks for pointing out the obvious! Sometimes I just want to say “what do you mean?” So for a few moments they can feel like an idiot or embarrassed.
> 
> View attachment 1059932

Awwwww beautiful bump :hug:


----------



## linds2019

xjessibabyx said:


> I have been having brown blood all day today and period type pains so have to go to EPU at 9.30am tomorrow morning to be checked out and will now need an Anti D injection because my blood types rhesus negative. So worried and upset. Praying everything is okay.

Oh hunni, sorry to hear this what a worry. You are being checked over that’s good and have everything crossed all is well xxxx lots of love


----------



## Shorty88

xjessibabyx said:


> I have been having brown blood all day today and period type pains so have to go to EPU at 9.30am tomorrow morning to be checked out and will now need an Anti D injection because my blood types rhesus negative. So worried and upset. Praying everything is okay.

 brown blood is old blood so could be your cervix got irritated x hope all is ok?


----------



## Teanna

xjessibabyx said:


> I have been having brown blood all day today and period type pains so have to go to EPU at 9.30am tomorrow morning to be checked out and will now need an Anti D injection because my blood types rhesus negative. So worried and upset. Praying everything is okay.

On no, hope all is well. I'm also Rh negative and was spotting brown blood earlier but luckily they tested no antibodies in my system at my last blood test. Hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Finally, got to see my baby. Sharing photos


----------



## Shorty88

WishMeABaby said:


> Finally, got to see my baby. Sharing photos
> 
> View attachment 1059985
> View attachment 1059986


Oh wow so cute :cloud9:. you can see the baby's hand so clearly rubing it's head x


----------



## LNWXO

Gender scan today eeeeek!


----------



## xjessibabyx

Hey ladies just an update.. I've had a scan and they can't see where the bleed is from so said it could be an old bleed or my cervix. Baby looks OK thank goodness. Had to have the anti d injection and if it persists for 2 weeks then I'll have to go back. Fingers crossed it stops ASAP.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Shorty88 said:


> Oh wow so cute :cloud9:. you can see the baby's hand so clearly rubing it's head x

Thank you, I dont know what he was doing, but the whole entire time that we were peeking at him. Both his arms were up like he was ready to fight and then he "waved?" We love/loved it!!!


----------



## WishMeABaby

LNWXO said:


> Gender scan today eeeeek!

How exciting cant wait for photos.


----------



## WishMeABaby

xjessibabyx said:


> Hey ladies just an update.. I've had a scan and they can't see where the bleed is from so said it could be an old bleed or my cervix. Baby looks OK thank goodness. Had to have the anti d injection and if it persists for 2 weeks then I'll have to go back. Fingers crossed it stops ASAP.

Yay, for good news!! Everything will be alright, keep growing baby.


----------



## linds2019

Sounds like mummies are doing well and babies are growing beautifully. Loving the photo sharing xx 

I have 16week midwife appt on Monday. Hopefully we get to hear babies heart beat which I remember 5 years ago with my son was a magical experience xxx

Gender scan at 20 weeks not until 6th June but it will fly by in sure x


----------



## Demotivated

Thibk


LNWXO said:


> Gender scan today eeeeek!

Thinking of you ❤️


----------



## Shorty88

Wow mostly boys due in this group :cloud9::blue:.. who will be the first due a girl :pink:??? Would love to find out but the excitement of not knowing is great... roll on September can't wait to meet baby x


----------



## playgirl666

7 days till my gender scan, we also are getting 4d sneak peak, so if i get any of them pics i will post on here :) we are also doing a gender reveal balloon for my 3 kids and the in laws as they will be here looking after the kids, so excited x


----------



## xjessibabyx

So the bleeding has stopped... Hopefully for good! So I booked my gender scan for Sunday 12th May! So excited to find out as we were team yellow with our daughter.


----------



## Sander

14 weeks bump update! Definitely feel more ‘popped’ this time around. Have a midwife appointment on Thursday, then gender scan in 2 weeks! I’m so excited to hear what everyone’s having!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Omg, End Game and preggo hormones don't go together. That's all I'll say. lol


----------



## Sander

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Omg, End Game and preggo hormones don't go together. That's all I'll say. lol

Ahhh haven’t seen it yet no spoilers haha :haha:


----------



## Jessie7003

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Omg, End Game and preggo hormones don't go together. That's all I'll say. lol

I agree!! Won’t spoil it for anyone but brilliant movie!


----------



## Jessie7003

So gender scan on Friday! Soooo excited. Then midwife and antenatal class on the 7th! Have to get whooping cough and flu vaccine on the 8th so a lot going on!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
Sorry I've not been on I've been really busy.:dishes::dog::iron::hangwashing::laundry:

Gender scan tommorow at 10:30am. Just listened to babies HB and it was 158BPM so it's gone up a little.
Really cant wait for the scan tomorrow when we be finding out what I am having. But my main thing is that baby be healthy.
App they will check the heart chambers and brain and kidneys as well as do a 2D and 4D scan and then after all the health checks they will look to see if we are team :pink: or team :blue:.
Been feeling the odd sensation here and there like very tiny movements which is exciting.

Praying the scan goes well and baby is healthy.[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

xjessibabyx said:


> Hey ladies just an update.. I've had a scan and they can't see where the bleed is from so said it could be an old bleed or my cervix. Baby looks OK thank goodness. Had to have the anti d injection and if it persists for 2 weeks then I'll have to go back. Fingers crossed it stops ASAP.

So glad all is ok hon. 
I had spotting at 12 weeks and it scared the shir out of me. But all turned out ok. Hope you have no more now hon.


----------



## Sushai

How exciting that everyone is finding out genders. We won’t be finding out until next Thursday. I’m so anxious to find out. I have four girls and one boy, so naturally would love for my son to have a brother. It’s our last shot at getting a boy. Either way we’ll be happy as long as baby is healthy.


----------



## brittany12

Hey everyone. I’ve been pretty quiet as things have just been boring. Not that it’s a bad thing, but if the belly wasn’t growing and I didn’t listen to the heartbeat I wouldn’t know I was pregnant. Not really feeling movements great yet, and heart rate it’s stoll 150 bpm. Also not finding out the gender so nothing to rePort there either


----------



## Shorty88

Good luck @Suggerhoney are you having a reveal party? 

I'll be stalking the phone to see what your having x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Good luck @Suggerhoney are you having a reveal party?
> 
> I'll be stalking the phone to see what your having x

Hi hon now it's close to going I'm feeling nervous because I'm not feeling movements. I've felt the odd thing the last few days but it's only here and there it cud be gas. Just praying baby is ok[-o&lt;
I will update u all as soon as I get the chance. 
No not having a gender party. Mite bake some cupcakes for the kids and put the colour icing inside but I dont know yet. I already have pink food colouring but if it's a boy I will have to go get some blue. 
I'm so nervous and excited


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Hey everyone. I’ve been pretty quiet as things have just been boring. Not that it’s a bad thing, but if the belly wasn’t growing and I didn’t listen to the heartbeat I wouldn’t know I was pregnant. Not really feeling movements great yet, and heart rate it’s stoll 150 bpm. Also not finding out the gender so nothing to rePort there either


I'm not feeling anything either hon. I am a little nervous for my scan just hope and pray baby is ok in there. Gonna listen to the HB on my doppler now


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sushai said:


> How exciting that everyone is finding out genders. We won’t be finding out until next Thursday. I’m so anxious to find out. I have four girls and one boy, so naturally would love for my son to have a brother. It’s our last shot at getting a boy. Either way we’ll be happy as long as baby is healthy.

Not long hon. It is so exciting but I'm feeling a little nervous to. Not about the gender I think I already know what I'm having but I may be wrong. I just want baby to be healthy and I some people get bad news at these scans so I'm a bit worried


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just listened to HB and its between 140 and 144BPM now just hope the scan goes well. 
Good luck to all u other ladies having scans[-o&lt;<3


----------



## xjessibabyx

So the bleeding has started again this morning! It's still just brown but quite a bit of it. So stressed ... hope it doesn't turn red. There's nothing I can do either because EPU won't see me so soon after the last time and I'll have to wait two weeks or go back if it's red. Just don't understand why it stopped over the weekend and now come back again.


----------



## LNWXO

xjessibabyx said:


> So the bleeding has started again this morning! It's still just brown but quite a bit of it. So stressed ... hope it doesn't turn red. There's nothing I can do either because EPU won't see me so soon after the last time and I'll have to wait two weeks or go back if it's red. Just don't understand why it stopped over the weekend and now come back again.

Sorry you have started bleeding again. When I had a bleed at 10 weeks I bled old brown.blood on and off for a couple of weeks after that. So I’m sure everything is ok❤️


----------



## LNWXO

Sorry I can’t believe I didn’t update this thread! 

We are having another little boy!!❤️


----------



## LNWXO

Suggerhoney said:


> Just listened to HB and its between 140 and 144BPM now just hope the scan goes well.
> Good luck to all u other ladies having scans[-o&lt;<3

Good luck for your scan! Can’t wait to find out what you are having! You might be the first girl on this thread haha x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
My scan was awesome 
I'm measuring 16 weeks and 3 days so 3 days extra but gonna keep my ticker the same unless they move my due date forward to the 11th Oct which is what it is today. But it will be up to the hospital to change my due date. I guess will have to see what baby is measuring at my anomaly scan on 30th May. 
So she checked babys brain and the chambers in the heart and the bladder and everything and baby is healthy. I am so over the moon. 
Baby was sucking thumb. 

The reason I'm not feeling movements is because I have a anterior placenta again. Just like with DD. 


I have other pics that they have emailed to me and a video. I will add the other pics when I get a moment I've been busy baking gender cupcakes. 
And we are team 
:blue:
We having a little boy. I new it hahahaha. 
I'm over the moon so happy he is healthy and so in love<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

xjessibabyx said:


> So the bleeding has started again this morning! It's still just brown but quite a bit of it. So stressed ... hope it doesn't turn red. There's nothing I can do either because EPU won't see me so soon after the last time and I'll have to wait two weeks or go back if it's red. Just don't understand why it stopped over the weekend and now come back again.

Oh shit Jes. It does sound like old blood hon brown blood is old. Just keep an eye on it sweety but I'm sure everything will be fine. My midwife said its common to spot in pregnancy. Cud be some old blood in the cervix that's just making it's way out now. 
I had about 3 episodes of the spotting over the space of a week and then it stopped. 
It's so scary. I really think ure be ok sweet. Were all here for you :hug:


----------



## WishMeABaby

Omg!!! Who is going to give us a Girl?!? Lol


----------



## WishMeABaby

xjessibabyx said:


> So the bleeding has started again this morning! It's still just brown but quite a bit of it. So stressed ... hope it doesn't turn red. There's nothing I can do either because EPU won't see me so soon after the last time and I'll have to wait two weeks or go back if it's red. Just don't understand why it stopped over the weekend and now come back again.

When I was spotting way back. it did come and go for I want to say almost 2 weeks. Brown is old blood. Try not to worry so much. Everything will be ok, huh. Xxxx


----------



## playgirl666

congrats @Suggerhoney so happy it went well, i have mine on saturday cant wait to find out if we are team pink or blue, i do feel the same way as i did with both my girls, so we will see! x


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> congrats @Suggerhoney so happy it went well, i have mine on saturday cant wait to find out if we are team pink or blue, i do feel the same way as i did with both my girls, so we will see! x

Thank you hon. Omg I cant wait till Saturday now to see ures and find out what u are having. So exciting. Ure going to love it hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

Here are the rest of my scan pics. 
I cant believe how clear they are.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Not sure if I shud change my ticker or not now. I mite do but keep the due date the same unless the hospital bring it forward. If at my next scan he is measuring say a week ahead do u think they will bring my due date forward.? 
I will tell them I had a privet gender scan and I'm measuring ahead and just see what they say and what the measurements are at the next scan. He keeps measuring extra the little monkey hahahaha


----------



## Shorty88

@Suggerhoney so cute.. love the 3d pics congrats on the boy.. so exciting.. boys taking over this month so far x


----------



## Sander

Wow congrats on all the boys!!

Sugger they will probably keep your dates the same hun, the most accurate time to date is between 7 and 10 weeks, and sometimes they take the 12 weeks as well. But the earlier the scan the more accurate the date. I don’t think they change anything post 12/13 weeks. But the hospital will tell you for sure :) 

Gah I’m getting excited for my scan! I have such a girl feeling but now I’m seeing all the boys I don’t know haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks guys. 
Yeah I'll be having regular growth scans from 26 weeks due to being high risk and she said they may change the date later on esp if he measures more. I'm gonna change the ticker just so I know where I'm at exactly but I will keep the due date for now unless they do change it later on. I shud be having baby in September. Will know more when I'm around 30 weeks when they make a plan. 
I'm wondering if I may be offered a c section because I haemorrhaged pretty bad with DD and needed surgery and blood transfusions. 
I'm really scared to give birth naturally now:-(


----------



## linds2019

Awwwww wow congratulations ladies - lots of boys :blue: just beautiful.

My feeling is still a boy for us which will be our second blue but let’s wait and see. My husband has finally caved and now agrees we should have a gender scan next month as the 6th June is so far away. Not just to find out blue or pink just another opportunity to see our bundle of joy.
Love seeing your scan pics Sugger xx they are adorable !! Xx
Making me very broody now.
We had our 16 week appt today and it went well. Heart beat was strong but short and sweet due to him / her wriggling around.
160bpm for us which also suggests a girl I think could be anyone’s guess xxx not sure on this old wives tale and what lower or higher means. 

Take care mummies and keep growing babies xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

linds2019 said:


> Awwwww wow congratulations ladies - lots of boys :blue: just beautiful.
> 
> My feeling is still a boy for us which will be our second blue but let’s wait and see. My husband has finally caved and now agrees we should have a gender scan next month as the 6th June is so far away. Not just to find out blue or pink just another opportunity to see our bundle of joy.
> Love seeing your scan pics Sugger xx they are adorable !! Xx
> Making me very broody now.
> We had our 16 week appt today and it went well. Heart beat was strong but short and sweet due to him / her wriggling around.
> 160bpm for us which also suggests a girl I think could be anyone’s guess xxx not sure on this old wives tale and what lower or higher means.
> 
> Take care mummies and keep growing babies xx

Thank you sweety. 
That was my first time having a 4D scan so it blew my mind how much u can see. 

I highly recommend the gender scan hun its so worth it. I really had an inkling that I was having a little boy so my gut feeling was rite. My husband cant stop grinning from ear to ear bless him. 
I think its girls that have the faster HB hon and boys are slower. So u cud be having a girl. My DD was always 160 something. 
Are you in the UK because I highly recommend Baby bond privet gender scan. They were amazing. It was worth every penny and then some.


----------



## Jessie7003

Oooh I'm getting so excited for gender scan on Friday now seeing everyone else's! Maybe I'll be the first one to have a girl in this group we shall see! My nerves haha!


----------



## Shorty88

I'm currently at a concert (take that) and baby was kicking loads when Rick astley was on singing never going to give you up :cloud9: they felt like proper kicks but I think they are just getting stronger.. it either likes or hates rick astley lol


----------



## linds2019

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you sweety.
> That was my first time having a 4D scan so it blew my mind how much u can see.
> 
> I highly recommend the gender scan hun its so worth it. I really had an inkling that I was having a little boy so my gut feeling was rite. My husband cant stop grinning from ear to ear bless him.
> I think its girls that have the faster HB hon and boys are slower. So u cud be having a girl. My DD was always 160 something.
> Are you in the UK because I highly recommend Baby bond privet gender scan. They were amazing. It was worth every penny and then some.

Lovely to have a recommendation thank you babe. We are in the UK / Midlands area.nour friend has recently booked with Window of the Womb and had a fantastic experience. 
We have already booked to have ours after our trip to Cyprus this Friday for 7 nights. 
Our gender scan will be Saturday 18th so we can take our little boy as our 20 week is during school hours. Another reason to go private and have an early glimpse of our special baby number 2. 

Anyone been abroad pregnant on here. I didn’t with my first so just thinking I need to stay cool, keep topped up with sun tan cream due to being more susceptible to burning, drinking bottled water no ice cubes and if I have salads to wash them with bottled water - any other tips for me ladies??


----------



## linds2019

Shorty88 said:


> I'm currently at a concert (take that) and baby was kicking loads when Rick astley was on singing never going to give you up :cloud9: they felt like proper kicks but I think they are just getting stronger.. it either likes or hates rick astley lol

This made me laugh so much. When I was 12 months old I loved Rick Astley apparently singing and rocking along to this all time favourite tune xx


----------



## brittany12

So many boys! @Suggerhoney that 2d profile of your boy has such a round skull in my opinion! Totally opposite of what I would have guessed based on it!


----------



## Teanna

Congrats on all the boys! I'm still convinced I'm having a girl. Had my 14 week midwife appointment today and heartbeat was measuring 160bpm. I had a private scan booked for the gender on May 14th but they called me today and had to re-book due to one of the techs going on unexpected vacation. Now I moved it up to May 11th which is even sooner, so I'll be 16W1D.


----------



## Sander

Ooh Teanna we have the same scan day =D&gt;


----------



## Demotivated

How are you ladies doing?
@xjessibabyx thinking of u.. I m sure all will turn out ok. Brown blood is just old blood.. 

AFM, even though I m not getting a gender scan, but I feel this baby is a boy. Listened to HB today and & it's around 140-142.. always in this range.. exactly as my DS was..

Next scan is anamoly scan which will be between 18-19 weeks (10th-17th may) so looking forward to that


----------



## Suggerhoney

@brittany12 
Yeah I thought that to. Maybe it's just the 12 to 14 weeks scan u can do skull theory I'm not sure to be honest. Hes definitely a boy tho lol u cud see his ding a ling:rofl: strait away. She checked a few times to be sure. But no mistaking it Haha. It made me laugh. 
I will get them to have another look at my next scan on 30th may. I do have a scan tommorow but it's a scan of my liver and kidneys.
My liver is being a bit naughty so they want to scan it and repeat some bloodtests. They have upped my anti rejection medication. 
Just hoping with all this my liver function will return to normol again. 
:nope:

@Shorty88 
Omg I LOL so much when I read ure post hahaha. I love that song so much it takes me rite back to my childhood. I love anything 80s. 
I'm still not feeling much. Maybe the odd flutter here and there but not all the time. My placenta is at the front so its cushioning all his movements. Hoping i start feeling proper movements soon. 

@linds2019 
I've heard good things about the window to the womb as well. We dont have one of those near us but luckily baby bond is in the town I live in so we didnt have to go to far. 

I am so looking forward to you all awaiting gender scans it's so exciting. 
Isn't it funny how when we all first started out in here we had only just found out we were pregnant and now here we are not to far from the half way mark and knowing or about to know the gender of our babies. 
I expect there will be a January 2020 post up soon.


----------



## Jessie7003

I think I can finally say it without jinxing myself.. I'm almost certain my sickness is away for good! 10ish days now without being sick yay! Though I suffered migraines from I was 17 to just before i found out I was pregnant (24 now) and they were gone my whole pregnancy and now here they are back with a vengeance. Had the same headache from yesterday evening to now and I'm UK time so doesn't look like it's leaving me at all! :sad2:

On the plus side, only 3 days to my gender scan! I'm so excited!!


----------



## butterflywolf

Hey, still here, still really only stalking. I only post stuff when I'm on my laptop as I don't like typing on my phone. Anyway how is everyone doing? I'm still extremely tired and insomnia. I was told to take something to hopefully help with the insomnia, doesn't really help. *shrugs* I'm lucky to get a 3-4 hour stretch of not waking up, normally I wake up and then just stay up for 1-2 hours. Not that I don't try not to sleep.
Next apt is at 18 w 5 d and our ultrasound is at 20w 5d on June 7th. I could have had it a week prior but my daughter is out of school on the 7th and she really wants to come so I made it so ^^

Oh also, I saw earlier someone might have had gender disappointment, if you want to talk on that let me know. I had that with my daughter.


----------



## Shorty88

I caved and got a Doppler.. think in the long run it will help my anxiety abit... I'm really struggling alot


----------



## linds2019

Shorty88 said:


> I caved and got a Doppler.. think in the long run it will help my anxiety abit... I'm really struggling alot

Where did you buy the Doppler from ? I’m considering it too... I borrowed one off a friend for pregnancy 1 but she doesn’t have it anymore xx


----------



## Sander

How’s your spotting been Jessie? Hope it’s stopped now xx

Shorty I’ve always been a big fan of Doppler’s. I think they’re great for helping anxiety


----------



## xjessibabyx

Sander said:


> How’s your spotting been Jessie? Hope it’s stopped now xx
> 
> Shorty I’ve always been a big fan of Doppler’s. I think they’re great for helping anxiety

I'm still spotting, it doesn't seem as heavy so hopefully it will stop soon. I have a doppler too and it's definitely helping my anxiety through this.


----------



## Shorty88

linds2019 said:


> Where did you buy the Doppler from ? I’m considering it too... I borrowed one off a friend for pregnancy 1 but she doesn’t have it anymore xx


I got the one recommended by @Suggerhoney I got mine of Amazon.. . 

I say my dds are going to love hearing the heart beat


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> I got the one recommended by @Suggerhoney I got mine of Amazon.. .
> 
> I say my dds are going to love hearing the heart beat

Hi hon it's such a great doppler I wudnt fault it at all. Even tho I have a anterior placenta I am able to find the HB pretty much rite away. 
I suffer with anxiety and its helped me feel less anxious. 

I'm still using mine daily until I start feeling proper movements. 
I think I will still use it when u feel movements and well because it's just so lovely to hear.


----------



## Suggerhoney

xjessibabyx said:


> I'm still spotting, it doesn't seem as heavy so hopefully it will stop soon. I have a doppler too and it's definitely helping my anxiety through this.

Hi hon 
My doppler was such a comfort when I was spotting. 
Take it easy sweety. Praying the spotting stops completely [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies

I had to have emergency dental surgery yesterday. I had to have a moler tooth pulled because it was giving me so much pain. 
I hate going to the dentist but I had no choice. She gave me a choice out if having a root canal or have it pulled and I chose to have it pulled because I've heard so many horror stories about root canals. 
Anyway the bad tooth is out now but I'm in alot of pain. 

Also I had my liver function bloods done last week and the results came back a little off. So I've had to up my anti rejection medication to get my liver function back to normol. 
I had to have a scan on my liver today and the dr said my liver looks good on the scan. 
Got to see little man again as well which was nice. 
I have to have my liver function bloods done again tommorow and I'm really hoping the results come back much better. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## Shorty88

Hello May :bunny:

New month and one month closer to meeting our babies xx


----------



## linds2019

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I had to have emergency dental surgery yesterday. I had to have a moler tooth pulled because it was giving me so much pain.
> I hate going to the dentist but I had no choice. She gave me a choice out if having a root canal or have it pulled and I chose to have it pulled because I've heard so many horror stories about root canals.
> Anyway the bad tooth is out now but I'm in alot of pain.
> 
> Also I had my liver function bloods done last week and the results came back a little off. So I've had to up my anti rejection medication to get my liver function back to normol.
> I had to have a scan on my liver today and the dr said my liver looks good on the scan.
> Got to see little man again as well which was nice.
> I have to have my liver function bloods done again tommorow and I'm really hoping the results come back much better.
> [-o&lt;

Poor love, sounds like you are really going through it. Hope you feel relief soon from the tooth extraction. I made the same choice to avoid the horror of root canal too so understand your reasoning behind this. 

Also hope your liver meds help to stabilise everything and the worry will ease then too. 

Wishing us all a happy, sick and worry free May - where is the time going eeeeek xxxx


----------



## Shorty88

@Suggerhoney god sounds awful I hate the dentist it's on my file if I even need a filling I'll have to be put asleep.. cannot tolerate any part of the dentist.. luckly I have had no issues with my teeth in nearly 10 year...

Your going through the mill at the moment but glad you got to see your lil man x

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Sander

How is this pregnancy going for everyone time-wise? For me it feels like it’s flying by. And I know I’m one of the latest due! But the fact I’m nearly 15 weeks (or over 15 weeks, lol. My midwife will give my official due date tomorrow), is so crazy to me. With DS it felt like I was pregnant FOREVER - probably because he was my first and I wasn’t working. This time every day is so busy the time is just disappearing. Also in comparison this pregnancy has been a dream so that probably helps too.

At my appointment tomorrow my 20 week scan will be booked, and then it’s just a week until my gender scan!

Ooh one other thing - to those ladies who have older children (and who feel comfortable) it would be lovely to see pictures! This is a picture of my son Elias - he just turned 11 months old yesterday:kiss:


----------



## Teanna

Sander said:


> How is this pregnancy going for everyone time-wise? For me it feels like it’s flying by. And I know I’m one of the latest due! But the fact I’m nearly 15 weeks (or over 15 weeks, lol. My midwife will give my official due date tomorrow), is so crazy to me. With DS it felt like I was pregnant FOREVER - probably because he was my first and I wasn’t working. This time every day is so busy the time is just disappearing. Also in comparison this pregnancy has been a dream so that probably helps too.
> 
> At my appointment tomorrow my 20 week scan will be booked, and then it’s just a week until my gender scan!
> 
> Ooh one other thing - to those ladies who have older children (and who feel comfortable) it would be lovely to see pictures! This is a picture of my son Elias - he just turned 11 months old yesterday:kiss:
> View attachment 1060294

Times been flying by fast for me too. I'm 14W4Ds and can't believe I already had my 2nd midwife appointment and I got a requisition to book my 20 week anatomy scan already. My due date was confirmed officially for October 25th, are you later in the month than me? I'm actually hoping I'll be late and have a Halloween baby so they can share a birthday with my dad.


----------



## Sander

Teanna said:


> Times been flying by fast for me too. I'm 14W4Ds and can't believe I already had my 2nd midwife appointment and I got a requisition to book my 20 week anatomy scan already. My due date was confirmed officially for October 25th, are you later in the month than me? I'm actually hoping I'll be late and have a Halloween baby so they can share a birthday with my dad.

Actually right now we’re the exact same! By LMP I was due Oct 17, by my 6 week scan due Oct 25 and by my 13 week scan due Oct 22. Sooo tomorrow the midwife should tell me if we’re going to take Oct 25 or 22 as the official date. But I think you and me are the latest!


----------



## Nolimitxox

I'm due the 28th. :)


----------



## xjessibabyx

I'm due 22nd :) feels like it's flying by! Can't believe I will know the gender in just over a week. I haven't bought a single thing yet either but will go shopping once I know ☺


----------



## playgirl666

heres me with my 3 kids, eldest is 9, my boy is 8 and youngest is nearly 7 x


----------



## playgirl666

2 days till gender scan! so excited x


----------



## Shorty88

Tad bit hormonal today.. hubby is gone away to America for work till Tuesday pregnancy hormones getting the better of me.. I'm a stay at home mom so I'm with my girls all the time so when hubby comes home it's like my break to relax..

I have new found respect for single mammys I don't know how they do it all on there own... 

Sorry for the rant.. just feeling sorry for myself lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

@linds2019 and @Shorty88 
Thank you ladies. 
Just had my bloods done again and I'm hoping with the anti rejection meds upped that my liver function will be back to normol. I keep worrying about getting that liver thing again I had with DD so they are keeping an eye out for that and pre eclampsia. Really dont want to have that again but if it's going to happen I really hope it doesn't start until I'm at the very least 34 weeks just so I can get a bit further than I did with DD. 
I'm al nervous and scared about having another premature baby. Fingers crossed I can keep little man in there until the very least 36 weeks. Wud like to get to 37 weeks but we shall see. 

Dont like all this worry I just wanna really enjoy the 2nd trimester because I know it goes by so quickly.


----------



## Jessie7003

How's everyone feeling now? I feel like all I do is work haha! Gender scan tomorrow though ahhh! I'm so excited but so so nervous, just praying everything is fine!


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> @linds2019 and @Shorty88
> Thank you ladies.
> Just had my bloods done again and I'm hoping with the anti rejection meds upped that my liver function will be back to normol. I keep worrying about getting that liver thing again I had with DD so they are keeping an eye out for that and pre eclampsia. Really dont want to have that again but if it's going to happen I really hope it doesn't start until I'm at the very least 34 weeks just so I can get a bit further than I did with DD.
> I'm al nervous and scared about having another premature baby. Fingers crossed I can keep little man in there until the very least 36 weeks. Wud like to get to 37 weeks but we shall see.
> 
> Dont like all this worry I just wanna really enjoy the 2nd trimester because I know it goes by so quickly.

Hopefully all is well and you'll be fine to go full term!


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> Tad bit hormonal today.. hubby is gone away to America for work till Tuesday pregnancy hormones getting the better of me.. I'm a stay at home mom so I'm with my girls all the time so when hubby comes home it's like my break to relax..
> 
> I have new found respect for single mammys I don't know how they do it all on there own...
> 
> Sorry for the rant.. just feeling sorry for myself lol

I don't know how they do it either! Even just being pregnant is hard! I couldn't do it without my OH!


----------



## Jessie7003

playgirl666 said:


> 2 days till gender scan! so excited x

Ooh the day after me! What do you think you're having?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> Hopefully all is well and you'll be fine to go full term!

He hon I cant wait for your gender scan. Have u got any inkling on what u may be having? 
Yeah the farthest they will let me go is 37 weeks because of my liver transplant scar and pushing me to 40 weeks will put way to much strain on my body. 
But if I can get as far as 36 weeks or even 37 I will be happy. 
I dont really want him coming b4 36 weeks because I want him to be as healthy as possible. 
It was horrible with DD because she was only 5lb and dropped to 4lb 9oz and she was In SCBU for 16 days. 
I didnt get to hold her properly until she was 8 days old and she was so tiny I was afraid she was going to break. 
Hoping little man will be a little bigger and more robust. 
Just praying my liver bloods come back more normol with this last blood draw. 
If I'm developing that liver thing already then that's such a worry because the only cure is to deliver the baby and I'm only 17 weeks so still a while to go yet to be in the safe zone. 
I do hate all the worry. 
Ure going to love ure gender scan tommorow. I wonder if ure gonna be the first girl in the group? 
So excited to find out and see ure scan pics. 
Hows the spotting now hon?


----------



## LadyStardust4

Hi all! 

Exciting to hear everyone has gender scans planned this week and next. Mine isn’t until 28th May and time is dragging! 

Although, I have just got back from my midwife scan and got to hear the heartbeat for the first time. She found it instantly and it was so loud and clear! About 140bpm.

Shorty, I hate being on my own at the moment and I don’t have any kids yet so good on you for managing. You’re a tough cookie :)


----------



## Sander

Hey guys, will catch up on all the new posts soon!

I just had my midwife appointment and my due date has been finalized at Oct 20 if you don’t mind to update the front page (sorry it must be a big job to keep up with all of us haha)

Also heard the HB at 155bpm, which is much faster than it’s been at my scans. We booked my anatomy scan for June 11, I’ll be 21+3. 

We also discussed vaginal delivery vs C-section and I’m going for a consult with an OB-GYN to look at my tear and scar tissue to get a better idea of what we should do. I’m really leaning towards a section because I’m still not healed from my tear. The midwife said she’s never even heard of that, but it’s probably my fault because after that happened I didn’t want anyone messing around down there. 

Anyhow was a good appointment, next one is end of May.


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> He hon I cant wait for your gender scan. Have u got any inkling on what u may be having?
> Yeah the farthest they will let me go is 37 weeks because of my liver transplant scar and pushing me to 40 weeks will put way to much strain on my body.
> But if I can get as far as 36 weeks or even 37 I will be happy.
> I dont really want him coming b4 36 weeks because I want him to be as healthy as possible.
> It was horrible with DD because she was only 5lb and dropped to 4lb 9oz and she was In SCBU for 16 days.
> I didnt get to hold her properly until she was 8 days old and she was so tiny I was afraid she was going to break.
> Hoping little man will be a little bigger and more robust.
> Just praying my liver bloods come back more normol with this last blood draw.
> If I'm developing that liver thing already then that's such a worry because the only cure is to deliver the baby and I'm only 17 weeks so still a while to go yet to be in the safe zone.
> I do hate all the worry.
> Ure going to love ure gender scan tommorow. I wonder if ure gonna be the first girl in the group?
> So excited to find out and see ure scan pics.
> Hows the spotting now hon?

Think I’m gonna have a boy tbh but would love a girl! Though it’s my first so either I’ll be happy with! Awww hopefully then 36 weeks would be fine I’m sure! It’s not me spotting it’s the other Jessi xx


----------



## Jessie7003

LadyStardust4 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Exciting to hear everyone has gender scans planned this week and next. Mine isn’t until 28th May and time is dragging!
> 
> Although, I have just got back from my midwife scan and got to hear the heartbeat for the first time. She found it instantly and it was so loud and clear! About 140bpm.
> 
> Shorty, I hate being on my own at the moment and I don’t have any kids yet so good on you for managing. You’re a tough cookie :)

I’ll hopefully get to hear heartbeat tomorrow I’m so nervous! I haven’t heard the heartbeat yet but at my early scan it was 156bpm.


----------



## playgirl666

Jessie7003 said:


> Ooh the day after me! What do you think you're having?

i have had a girl feeling since the start, as its been the same as when i had my 2 girls, my boy pregnancy was so much different, but this baby is with my husband who isnt the biological dad to my other 3 (they all have the same 'dad') so i dont no of thats gonna make any difference, what about u? x


----------



## playgirl666

im feeling quite abit of movement today :) hope everyone is ok, we are doing a gender reveal balloon for my 3 kids, i will post pics on saturday, my hubby is getting nervous though! as his 1st baby (a girl) was still born in 2009 :( x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> Think I’m gonna have a boy tbh but would love a girl! Though it’s my first so either I’ll be happy with! Awww hopefully then 36 weeks would be fine I’m sure! It’s not me spotting it’s the other Jessi xx

Awww hon sorry I got it wrong. Hope the other Jessy is ok bless her. 
Awww how exciting this being ure first hon. I didnt find out the sex with my first. I was convinced I was going to have a boy all the way through the pregnancy I went into natural labour at 39+4 and was so shocked when they said congratulations u have a girl Haha. 
Baby and bump wasnt around back then so I was completely clueless about pregnancy lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LadyStardust4 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Exciting to hear everyone has gender scans planned this week and next. Mine isn’t until 28th May and time is dragging!
> 
> Although, I have just got back from my midwife scan and got to hear the heartbeat for the first time. She found it instantly and it was so loud and clear! About 140bpm.
> 
> Shorty, I hate being on my own at the moment and I don’t have any kids yet so good on you for managing. You’re a tough cookie :)

Ooow I think ure having a boy hon going By that HB. Are u waiting until ure 20 week scan to find out? 
My 20 week scan is on 30th may. I will actually be 21+6 going by the measurements of mondays scan or 21+3 going by the measurements of my 13 week scan. 
I have a feeling little man will be measuring ahead again but we shall see. 
How are you feeling now?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Starting to feel those flutters alot more now. Was feeling them on and off all day yesterday and again today. Cant wait to start feeling proper kicks and stuff. 
Cant believe I have another anterior placenta ](*,)

Was hoping that wasnt going to happen this time esp because I thought I cud feel movements earlier on. 
I really do think that was gas now. Because the flutters I feel now feel completely different. 
Cant believe were all not far from being at the half way mark. 
Only another 3 weeks eeeeek\\:D/


----------



## Jessie7003

playgirl666 said:


> i have had a girl feeling since the start, as its been the same as when i had my 2 girls, my boy pregnancy was so much different, but this baby is with my husband who isnt the biological dad to my other 3 (they all have the same 'dad') so i dont no of thats gonna make any difference, what about u? x

I would love a girl because i love little dresses and pink but i have a strong feeling it's a boy. Lots of people saying girl including OH but it's all guesswork so we shall see!


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> Awww hon sorry I got it wrong. Hope the other Jessy is ok bless her.
> Awww how exciting this being ure first hon. I didnt find out the sex with my first. I was convinced I was going to have a boy all the way through the pregnancy I went into natural labour at 39+4 and was so shocked when they said congratulations u have a girl Haha.
> Baby and bump wasnt around back then so I was completely clueless about pregnancy lol.

Don't worry we both have similar usernames haha! I wasn't gonna find out then I just couldn't help myself so booked that gender scan. My sister is 10 weeks ahead of me in her pregnancy (27 weeks) and she hasn't found out so she is excited for me to tomorrow.


----------



## brittany12

Hey everyone! Been pretty quiet since we’re not finding out gender and everything is going well there’s nothing to really report. 

Heartbeat is still at 150
I am feeling more movements finally
First real big symptom for me has been my pubic bone being so super sore and painful to walk or move much. It was very bad with dd! I had it with ds too but it was more manageable. This time getting it so early at 17 weeks is a bit worrying to me. 
I’ve also gained more weight at this point than I did with my other two which I’m not thrilled about because I don’t want to gain too much again like I did with dd! 
Overall I feel much more equivalent to my dd pregnancy. I loved ds and felt beautiful and all the above with his. Dd wasn’t awful by any means but idk. 
I still have all of these it has to be a girl things going on but everyone seems to be so sure it’s a boy. I really don’t know. I was 100% sure with my other two on their genders before finding out at 15-16 weeks but not this time! 

Anyway, good luck to everyone finding out! Has anyone gotten names picked out? We still haven’t decided on a boy name, but we’ve decided on Tenley for a girl.


----------



## Teanna

Jessie7003 said:


> How's everyone feeling now? I feel like all I do is work haha! Gender scan tomorrow though ahhh! I'm so excited but so so nervous, just praying everything is fine!

Me too, I work a 9-5 and I've still been pretty tired even though 15 weeks tomorrow. Really want to nap at my desk half the time. Can't wait for more gender reveals, mine will hopefully be May 11th if baby cooperates.


----------



## Jessie7003

Teanna said:


> Me too, I work a 9-5 and I've still been pretty tired even though 15 weeks tomorrow. Really want to nap at my desk half the time. Can't wait for more gender reveals, mine will hopefully be May 11th if baby cooperates.

Praying baby cooperates for me today! I work 6am to 2pm shifts or 7 to 3s usually with the odd evening. Drains me now.


----------



## LadyStardust4

Suggerhoney said:


> Ooow I think ure having a boy hon going By that HB. Are u waiting until ure 20 week scan to find out?
> My 20 week scan is on 30th may. I will actually be 21+6 going by the measurements of mondays scan or 21+3 going by the measurements of my 13 week scan.
> I have a feeling little man will be measuring ahead again but we shall see.
> How are you feeling now?

I think I will be really surprised if I find out I'm having a boy. I've had such a strong girl feeling for weeks! But we'll see :) 

I'm feeling much better thank you. Sorry to see you're suffering with your liver problem. 

I've been feeling a bit of fluttering too - it's so exciting!


----------



## Shorty88

Jessie7003 said:


> Praying baby cooperates for me today! I work 6am to 2pm shifts or 7 to 3s usually with the odd evening. Drains me now.


Good luck today xx what time is your scan at? X


----------



## Jessie7003

So scan went brilliant! Couldn’t hear heartbeat properly because as suspected I have a fundal anterior placenta so pictures of 4d were difficult to get of the full body. However looks like I’m the first to announce a baby GIRL! Sooo excited and can’t wait to get shopping! Here’s a little face profile in 4d though xx


----------



## Jessie7003

May as well post the full body. You can see my placenta on top of baby but fingers crossed it grows up the way and all will be fine!


----------



## Shorty88

Woohoo congrats our first girl xx 

Lovely scans x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> So scan went brilliant! Couldn’t hear heartbeat properly because as suspected I have a fundal anterior placenta so pictures of 4d were difficult to get of the full body. However looks like I’m the first to announce a baby GIRL! Sooo excited and can’t wait to get shopping! Here’s a little face profile in 4d though xx
> 
> View attachment 1060332
> View attachment 1060333

Awww congratulations hon. And ure the first baby girl woohoooo. 
So happy ure scan went well and I'm loving the scan pics.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LadyStardust4 said:


> I think I will be really surprised if I find out I'm having a boy. I've had such a strong girl feeling for weeks! But we'll see :)
> 
> I'm feeling much better thank you. Sorry to see you're suffering with your liver problem.
> 
> I've been feeling a bit of fluttering too - it's so exciting!

Awww hon I bet u cant wait to find out. 
I really thought I was having a girl from the moment I found out because all my symptoms were the exact same as with DD. But then when I got to about 12 weeks I completly changed my mind and I just had this boy feeling. Esp as with DD from 13 weeks I really cudnt stand the smell of fried food but with this one the smell of fried food doesn't bother me at all.
It's just certain textures that make me feel sick. 
My skin is awful so did make me wonder if I was having a girl and the HB was so high earlier on. It was a real girly HB but nope it's a boy. 
I listened to his HB today and hes at 155BPM and u can really hear him moving about. 
Cant wait to start feeling more. 
Thank you hon I have to see the liver doctor next week so let's see what he says. 
I just praying that liver thing u get in pregnancy hasn't started already. [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Hey everyone! Been pretty quiet since we’re not finding out gender and everything is going well there’s nothing to really report.
> 
> Heartbeat is still at 150
> I am feeling more movements finally
> First real big symptom for me has been my pubic bone being so super sore and painful to walk or move much. It was very bad with dd! I had it with ds too but it was more manageable. This time getting it so early at 17 weeks is a bit worrying to me.
> I’ve also gained more weight at this point than I did with my other two which I’m not thrilled about because I don’t want to gain too much again like I did with dd!
> Overall I feel much more equivalent to my dd pregnancy. I loved ds and felt beautiful and all the above with his. Dd wasn’t awful by any means but idk.
> I still have all of these it has to be a girl things going on but everyone seems to be so sure it’s a boy. I really don’t know. I was 100% sure with my other two on their genders before finding out at 15-16 weeks but not this time!
> 
> Anyway, good luck to everyone finding out! Has anyone gotten names picked out? We still haven’t decided on a boy name, but we’ve decided on Tenley for a girl.

Hi hon 
That's SPD I had it with both DS and DD. With DS it started really early at 10 weeks and by 26 weeks I was on crutches because it was so bad and so painful. 
It started much later with DD and I did end up on crutches again but not until about 32 weeks. 

With this pregnancy this past week or so I've noticed my pubic bone is really sore. Some days it is worst than others and it feels like it's all bruised. 
So I totally know what it's like and its horrible.
I'm glad it held out till 16 weeks tho and didnt start at 10 weeks like it did with DS. 
It still sucks tho:-(


----------



## butterflywolf

Lovely scan and yay a girl! 

I feel pretty good today even though I was up for 2 hours last night as my daughter which normally doesn't have any problems decided to not want to sleep. She even woke up brother. Literally she went into his room and woke him awake. Ugh. I took a 2 hour nap this morning and am feeling a lot better. 
Is anyone else still like super tired at almost 16 weeks? Normally that isn't something that drags on for me and is done by the end of the 12th week. Literally most days I don't have any energy and take at least an hour nap. 

Also dumb question. I had a scan back at 6w 5d (measured a little ahead of my dates but that's normal as I make big ass babies). I'm expecting to measure ahead again come June 7th scan. Anyway at the only scan I had, I had a training tech. And for some reason this pregnancy I just have this constant feeling of twins. I never did with my daughter or son, or if I did it went away within a few days. I know hidden twins are like extremely rare I get that. Twins in general are already rare. Twins don't run in my family. 
I also been feeling movement since last week at 14 weeks. I'll feel movement low by pelvis area and also higher to the right which is where my doctor found the heartbeat last time. I'm also measuring ahead with my uterus but he isn't concern, again I make big ass babies. But I just can't help but have this nagging feeling and it's starting to upset me. I know it should only be one, one makes the most logic sense. I'm just crazy X'D

I still don't really have a 'bump' at all but I'm also fat. I started to show though around this week with my ds second live pregnant. This is my 6th in total pregnancy but only 3rd that I'll give birth to. I didn't have morning sickness, never did. I did have some nausea but nothing that was too bad. Though I had to start eating at night a lot sooner this go around than others as I would be starving. I also am a bit more moodier/angrier. I chewed out my mother in law X'D which felt good. I don't get along with her and usually keep it bottled up. I have never chewed her out before.


----------



## Sander

Yes butterfly I’m still feeling major exhaustion also. DH works from home so has been taking DS in the mornings so I can sleep in a bit, then I nap with DS at least 2 hours a day and am STILL tired. I tell DH it’s weird because when I nap it’s like I’m asleep for the night it’s such a deep sleep. I think maybe I need more iron as it seems a bit ridiculous. I was also super tired with DS throughout through. Normally I’m not like that at all so it’s a weird pregnancy thing for me. 

Congrats on the girl Jessie!! Hoping to join you next week :haha:


----------



## butterflywolf

Glad to know I'm not the only one so tired. I doubt it's low iron, never had that except after giving birth to my daughter when I bled out 2.5 liters of blood. No fun on that, but this doesn't feel the same as that. I did mention to my doctor last week at the apt how tired I still was and how I also seem to have insomnia so I have some sleeping pills to help but I only take those on Friday and Saturday as I need to make sure I can wake up easily Monday-Friday. 
I hope your tiredness will ease off soon and if you are anemic you get on some iron pills.


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon
> That's SPD I had it with both DS and DD. With DS it started really early at 10 weeks and by 26 weeks I was on crutches because it was so bad and so painful.
> It started much later with DD and I did end up on crutches again but not until about 32 weeks.
> 
> With this pregnancy this past week or so I've noticed my pubic bone is really sore. Some days it is worst than others and it feels like it's all bruised.
> So I totally know what it's like and its horrible.
> I'm glad it held out till 16 weeks tho and didnt start at 10 weeks like it did with DS.
> It still sucks tho:-(

yes, i've known since my first pregnancy what it is but my doctor has never really "diagnosed" me with it i guess you could say. It was superrr bad with my DD. I cried all the time because it hurt so much. It was tolerable with DS. I can't believe I have it so soon this time! I thought for sure I was good for another 5-7 weeks!


----------



## brittany12

congrats on the baby girl! They're soo fun, but ohhhh the attitude! haha! I wouldn't trade her for the world though! Or my boy- he totally loves his momma like no other! Still so interested to know what i'm having, but longggg ways to go!


----------



## Sander

brittany12 said:


> congrats on the baby girl! They're soo fun, but ohhhh the attitude! haha! I wouldn't trade her for the world though! Or my boy- he totally loves his momma like no other! Still so interested to know what i'm having, but longggg ways to go!

I don’t know how you hold off!! You’re amazing haha. But I feel if this one is a girl and we had a third I would also be tempted to be surprised. One of each would be so great, a third is an awesome bonus!


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> I don’t know how you hold off!! You’re amazing haha. But I feel if this one is a girl and we had a third I would also be tempted to be surprised. One of each would be so great, a third is an awesome bonus!

Yes! That’s exactly how we feel! If it weren’t for dh I probably would have found out weeks ago! But I know in the end I’ll be glad we didn’t!


----------



## Jessie7003

brittany12 said:


> congrats on the baby girl! They're soo fun, but ohhhh the attitude! haha! I wouldn't trade her for the world though! Or my boy- he totally loves his momma like no other! Still so interested to know what i'm having, but longggg ways to go!

Oh if her attitude is anything like mine I'll be in for a wild one hahaha! Karma will get me I tortured my mother lol!


----------



## Jessie7003

Thank you everyone! I went shopping and spent an absolute fortune on girly clothes oops. OH was like okay stop please haha. But he's very excited too! He predicted her to be a baby girl from the very start so he was already looking at pinks etc but everything I had looked at were for boys so I was very excited probably a bit too much! I'll post a few pics later after work! Hope all you ladies are well! We're nearly halfway through!!


----------



## Shorty88

So exciting @Jessie7003 Can't wait to see what you bought xx

I'm Still team yellow but the excitement is real I have already picked going home outfits for boy or girl.. 

I had my first dream of having my baby and it was a boy I don't have a preference but as this is my last one I would be lying if I said i didn't want a boy x but another girl wouldn't be heartbreaking. This Is the first pregnancy where I'm not letting myself get upset about the sex of the baby just so excited to meet them.. roll on September x


----------



## playgirl666

scan day today! so excited x


----------



## Shorty88

playgirl666 said:


> scan day today! so excited x


Eek exciting I'm guessing :pink:


----------



## playgirl666

Shorty88 said:


> Eek exciting I'm guessing :pink:

my appoitment is at 10.45 will update once we get home with pics, i was to excited to sleep much last night! x


----------



## Shorty88

playgirl666 said:


> my appoitment is at 10.45 will update once we get home with pics, i was to excited to sleep much last night! x


Is that UK time?


----------



## playgirl666

Shorty88 said:


> Is that UK time?

yes it is :) just under 2 hours to go now! x


----------



## twinklestar25

Gender scan today, nervous/excited!


----------



## Shorty88

twinklestar25 said:


> Gender scan today, nervous/excited!


Uhh exciting are you having a reveal party? X


----------



## playgirl666

hi had scan its a girl! will post pics soon :) we are doing a gender reveal balloon for my 3 kids and in laws :) so happy x


----------



## Shorty88

playgirl666 said:


> hi had scan its a girl! will post pics soon :) we are doing a gender reveal balloon for my 3 kids and in laws :) so happy x


Woohoo I called it lol 2nd girl of the group x congrats


----------



## playgirl666

Shorty88 said:


> Woohoo I called it lol 2nd girl of the group x congrats

thank u we are so happy x


----------



## twinklestar25

Shorty88 said:


> Uhh exciting are you having a reveal party? X

Were having a our third boy! ❤️ We’re doing a little reveal for the kids later, letting them pop a big balloon. They wanted a boy so they will be happy .

I new it was going to be a boy! Had some hope for a girl naturally, but very happy with a boy. However the comments have started all ready and I’ve only told 1 person . Came home, Fil had had the kids while we went, so he asked what it is & wen I told him he said, another boy, your going to have your hands full , like I can send him back now , of course I wouldn’t want too. People are so inconsiderate and this is the only thing I dread now, telling people and either have them say similar to this or feel sorry for us! I’ll prob tell,few people as poss, got mil texting asking what time scan is and she is desperate for a girl .


----------



## playgirl666

few scan pics :) x


----------



## playgirl666

pic x


----------



## playgirl666

potty shot x


----------



## Sander

Ah congratulations you guys!! So happy for both of you!

And twinklestar how ridiculous. I can’t stand when people say things like that because it’s not helpful for anyone! Also 3 boys will be so wonderful, think of all the men you’ll have to take care of you when you’re old :p 

So I did a sneaky little thing and moved my scan to today since my date got moved ahead, so I’ll go in just 2 hours!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwwww congrats ladies on ure scans and finding out gender. So happy for you 

@twinklestar25
That is ridiculous saying ure have ure hands full. I personally think boys are easier than girls because boys are way more laid back where as girls are more independent.
Its lovely when Girls are little and all the lovely cloths but when they get to teenagers they are hard work. 
My eldest is 15 almost 16 and she is a nightmare. I love her to bits but oh my goodness the hormones the moods the attitude it's really really hard.
My youngest DD is only 6 and she is a rite little diva now but it is quite funny but I am dreading when she hits the dreaded teenage years](*,)

My DS is 8 and he is easy and just plays. My 6 year old DD bosses him around I call her little miss bossy boots hahahaha.
She had a complete melt down when she found out she is having a little brother because she wanted a little sister. But now she keeps stroking and kissing my belly and drawing pictures for her baby brother it's so cute.
Having 2 boys will be fun hon and I love it how boys are mummies boys hehehehe. Mind u my 6 year old DD is a right mummies girl which is unusual because they say girls are more for there dads.

@brittany12
Oh hon u poor thing. Mine has eased off the last few days but no dought it will be back. :-(

Congrats again ladies I think the girls are gonna come rolling rite in now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Ah congratulations you guys!! So happy for both of you!
> 
> And twinklestar how ridiculous. I can’t stand when people say things like that because it’s not helpful for anyone! Also 3 boys will be so wonderful, think of all the men you’ll have to take care of you when you’re old :p
> 
> So I did a sneaky little thing and moved my scan to today since my date got moved ahead, so I’ll go in just 2 hours!!

Good luck at ure scan hon cant wait to find out what ure having


----------



## playgirl666

i have ordered this ted baker sleepsuit and headband x


----------



## Teanna

Just caught up on posts. Its so exciting for all the gender reveals that are rolling in. 

Congrats on the girls @Jessie7003 and @playgirl666 ! I hope to be joining you next week. And congrats on the boy @twinklestar25! 

@Sander can't wait to find out what your having. The next week is going to go so slowly, I booked my scan the earliest day possible too. :)


----------



## Shorty88

playgirl666 said:


> i have ordered this ted baker sleepsuit and headband x
> 
> View attachment 1060368


So pretty


----------



## Shorty88

Iv had a stressful day ontop of not sleeping very well and sickness back all morning to my back still killing me 

I am finally sitting down to a movie night with my girls and nephew and I'm having a non alcoholic pear cider and it is heaven 

I'll check back in tomorrow night ladies x


----------



## playgirl666

Shorty88 said:


> Iv had a stressful day ontop of not sleeping very well and sickness back all morning to my back still killing me
> 
> I am finally sitting down to a movie night with my girls and nephew and I'm having a non alcoholic pear cider and it is heaven
> 
> I'll check back in tomorrow night ladies x

oh no :( hope ur feeling better soon x


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> i have ordered this ted baker sleepsuit and headband x
> 
> View attachment 1060368

That's so cute hon. 
I've not brought anything for baby yet I always wait until 24 weeks but I have been looking at loads of boy stuff and it's so cute. It makes me feel all excited. 
They have these little onesies with waist coats and bow toes on them and it's so cute. Cant wait to start buying. 
Just wanna double check the sex at my next scan and then when I hit 24 weeks there be no holding me back hehe.


----------



## Sander

So had my scan and baby was being super stubborn with its legs crossed, I had to use the bathroom, run up and down the stairs etc - nothing. 

So finally the tech decides she can’t see between baby’s legs, but sees the nub and says it’s a boy. Anyhow I’m like much more upset than I thought I would be haha. I’m also in a bit of denial like maybe she’s wrong. Ugh I dunno. I just need time to come around I think


----------



## Nolimitxox

We found our crib today!!!

Congratulations to all those who have found out their babies genders. We haven't yet, we may not but we also may later to do a reveal. My husband and I are thinking though we are going to have a boy. Not sure why, it's just a feeling <3


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> So had my scan and baby was being super stubborn with its legs crossed, I had to use the bathroom, run up and down the stairs etc - nothing.
> 
> So finally the tech decides she can’t see between baby’s legs, but sees the nub and says it’s a boy. Anyhow I’m like much more upset than I thought I would be haha. I’m also in a bit of denial like maybe she’s wrong. Ugh I dunno. I just need time to come around I think

aww! its possible she could be wrong since she couldn't see the potty shot! But if not 2 boys close in age should be fun! They will love it growing up! I think I may be in the same situation with two boys close in age if everyone is right about this one being a boy!


----------



## brittany12

Nolimitxox said:


> We found our crib today!!!
> 
> Congratulations to all those who have found out their babies genders. We haven't yet, we may not but we also may later to do a reveal. My husband and I are thinking though we are going to have a boy. Not sure why, it's just a feeling <3

yay for finding a crib!


----------



## butterflywolf

Remember if any of you ladies do face gender disappointment, whatever you are feeling is OKAY. It's normal it sucks, but your feelings are valid. In the end you will love that child like no tomorrow, but in this moment you are mourning the child you didn't get. You have dreams of what your family would look like and sometimes it's hard to accept something other than what you thought, but you will in time. It's okay to feel whatever it is your feeling, but if it goes to the extreme where you cannot pick yourself out of it after some time, let your DH or SO know and let your doctor know. It's okay. 

Sorry to just seem random on this but going through gender disappointment I want others to know their feelings are valid. And that you aren't alone.


----------



## Sander

butterflywolf said:


> Remember if any of you ladies do face gender disappointment, whatever you are feeling is OKAY. It's normal it sucks, but your feelings are valid. In the end you will love that child like no tomorrow, but in this moment you are mourning the child you didn't get. You have dreams of what your family would look like and sometimes it's hard to accept something other than what you thought, but you will in time. It's okay to feel whatever it is your feeling, but if it goes to the extreme where you cannot pick yourself out of it after some time, let your DH or SO know and let your doctor know. It's okay.
> 
> Sorry to just seem random on this but going through gender disappointment I want others to know their feelings are valid. And that you aren't alone.

Thank you butterfly, I feel so bad about being upset but with my first DS I had disappointment, and then thought it's ok because next time maybe we'll get a girl. Now it is next time, and very possibly the last time - and I had all these ideas of having a friend in my daughter, and now I won't have that, probably ever. I wrote a whole post about it in the gender disappointment section, it was nice to just write it all out. Anyways DH is being really good and supportive, he knows how much I was hoping for a girl. He's even indulging my crazy and we've booked one more scan at a different location for next weekend. What the technician showed us as a penis was the baby's nub, and I keep thinking that if baby is a little farther behind developmentally than we think, it could have very well been a girl nub (and in my opinion, looked like a girl nub). The baby had its legs crossed so tight that she couldn't even glimpse between them, and from what I've seen online, the tech can't make an educated guess if there's no potty shot. Also there was a giant family in right before us that had been in there for the second time because the first time they couldn't determine gender - and the technician couldn't get it the second time either. So I think she was under a bit of pressure to give a result, and I think it wasn't really fair that she just told us boy and sent us on our way without being able to see between the legs.

I'll attach a pic here I found online of someone else's nub shot at around 15 weeks - it looks identical to what she showed us as a penis (see the long white line). The baby in the scan photo ended up being a girl. I'll also include my son's potty shot at the same gestation - no mistaking that one haha. I was hoping to get this kind of confirmation but baby was just not cooperating.

Anyways you're right I know I will adore this baby either way, and if it is a boy my son will have a brother close in age to him which is amazing. I'm always reminding myself how lucky I am to be able to conceive, and am really thankful for this baby, whatever the gender ends up being.


----------



## twinklestar25

Sander said:


> So had my scan and baby was being super stubborn with its legs crossed, I had to use the bathroom, run up and down the stairs etc - nothing.
> 
> So finally the tech decides she can’t see between baby’s legs, but sees the nub and says it’s a boy. Anyhow I’m like much more upset than I thought I would be haha. I’m also in a bit of denial like maybe she’s wrong. Ugh I dunno. I just need time to come around I think

We were the same having to go the toilet, jump up and down, cough as baby had legs crossed! All curled up ❤️. It’s natural to want both genders, I thought I’d get at least 1 girl out of 3 children but nope! 2 boys are great there are lots of pros- can take them to the same movie and they both enjoy it, they both like similar games but also have their own likes and lots more.
I’m not even sure why I wanted a girl, I’d sorter gotten over it after ds2, went for a third thinking I’d like to do it again Plus always wanted a bigger family, I think it’s pressure of others more than anything for me.


----------



## Shorty88

Sander said:


> Thank you butterfly, I feel so bad about being upset but with my first DS I had disappointment, and then thought it's ok because next time maybe we'll get a girl. Now it is next time, and very possibly the last time - and I had all these ideas of having a friend in my daughter, and now I won't have that, probably ever. I wrote a whole post about it in the gender disappointment section, it was nice to just write it all out. Anyways DH is being really good and supportive, he knows how much I was hoping for a girl. He's even indulging my crazy and we've booked one more scan at a different location for next weekend. What the technician showed us as a penis was the baby's nub, and I keep thinking that if baby is a little farther behind developmentally than we think, it could have very well been a girl nub (and in my opinion, looked like a girl nub). The baby had its legs crossed so tight that she couldn't even glimpse between them, and from what I've seen online, the tech can't make an educated guess if there's no potty shot. Also there was a giant family in right before us that had been in there for the second time because the first time they couldn't determine gender - and the technician couldn't get it the second time either. So I think she was under a bit of pressure to give a result, and I think it wasn't really fair that she just told us boy and sent us on our way without being able to see between the legs.
> 
> I'll attach a pic here I found online of someone else's nub shot at around 15 weeks - it looks identical to what she showed us as a penis (see the long white line). The baby in the scan photo ended up being a girl. I'll also include my son's potty shot at the same gestation - no mistaking that one haha. I was hoping to get this kind of confirmation but baby was just not cooperating.
> 
> Anyways you're right I know I will adore this baby either way, and if it is a boy my son will have a brother close in age to him which is amazing. I'm always reminding myself how lucky I am to be able to conceive, and am really thankful for this baby, whatever the gender ends up being.
> 
> View attachment 1060379
> View attachment 1060380


I know how you feel I went through the same thing with dd2 as I thought she would be my last baby I wanted a boy.. and I always remember my stomach dropping when she said girl.. I couldn't say anything the midwife knew I wasn't happy so just moved on fast... 

Now I can't imagine my life without my dd2 she brings the laughter in our house so funny. her and dd1 2 years between them and they are the best of friends. 

This time around I really don't mind which one.. ideally I would love a boy for Dh cause Poor him with 4 girls in the house during the time of the month lol but he actually wants a girl (I think cause he has got to finally pick a name lol and he picked the girls name) 

But I don't agree with the sonagrammer saying its a boy based on the nub theory espically if it was not as clear as day!! I wouldn't be confident in the sex untill I seen the potty shot x


----------



## Jessie7003

Congrats on other gender announcements and so sorry for your disappointment Sander. You never know though like you said the potty shot is everything. I had to pee twice at my scan as my bladder was still too full and even after that it took a while to get a potty shot as baby’s legs were right down in my right hip area but she eventually got it and then used the nub to confirm which was straight as could be (her words). 

I don’t want to post my girly clothes as I hate to see people upset about gender considering I’m having what you hope for. But even if it is a boy you never know you might go for a third (if you and your partner want to) and get what you want! 

Ahh though me and OH are having a nightmare at the moment as when I was single I was seeing a boy I work with and he can’t accept that I’m not only with OH for baby and not interested in the other boy anymore. We were much better as friends and both realised that. OH is living in my parents house with me as his family still aren’t supportive of my pregnancy. Wish he would see that if it was just for baby I wouldn’t have him living here I would be trying to be as independent as possible. Thought we were going to break up last night and still don’t know if we’re okay or not. Sorry for the rant I’m so fed up. Hormones probably aren’t helping!


----------



## Jessie7003

These are photos of the nub that I got if they help in comparison to yours x


----------



## Sander

Jessie7003 said:


> Congrats on other gender announcements and so sorry for your disappointment Sander. You never know though like you said the potty shot is everything. I had to pee twice at my scan as my bladder was still too full and even after that it took a while to get a potty shot as baby’s legs were right down in my right hip area but she eventually got it and then used the nub to confirm which was straight as could be (her words).
> 
> I don’t want to post my girly clothes as I hate to see people upset about gender considering I’m having what you hope for. But even if it is a boy you never know you might go for a third (if you and your partner want to) and get what you want!
> 
> Ahh though me and OH are having a nightmare at the moment as when I was single I was seeing a boy I work with and he can’t accept that I’m not only with OH for baby and not interested in the other boy anymore. We were much better as friends and both realised that. OH is living in my parents house with me as his family still aren’t supportive of my pregnancy. Wish he would see that if it was just for baby I wouldn’t have him living here I would be trying to be as independent as possible. Thought we were going to break up last night and still don’t know if we’re okay or not. Sorry for the rant I’m so fed up. Hormones probably aren’t helping!

Aw Jessie you are so sweet and kind, but please post your baby clothes!! I would love to live vicariously through you guys having girls! Also girls come with the CUTEST outfits I would love to see them :)

Sorry you and your OH are going through a rough patch, that must be so so hard while you’re pregnant. Remind me, was it your OH’s family that doesn’t believe the baby is his? Big hugs to you, it’s hard enough to be pregnant without dealing with family problems


----------



## Jessie7003

Sander said:


> Aw Jessie you are so sweet and kind, but please post your baby clothes!! I would love to live vicariously through you guys having girls! Also girls come with the CUTEST outfits I would love to see them :)
> 
> Sorry you and your OH are going through a rough patch, that must be so so hard while you’re pregnant. Remind me, was it your OH’s family that doesn’t believe the baby is his? Big hugs to you, it’s hard enough to be pregnant without dealing with family problems

I've spent a fortune already haha! I'll post a couple later if you're sure! Yes unfortunately! I think 2 of his sisters have realised they were being silly but I'm still not allowed in his house, it is tough!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awww @Sander 
I wudnt just go with the nub. 
With my DD at the 20 weeks scan she had her legs crossed and like you and some of the other ladies I had to jump around like a mad womon but at 20 weeks I was told 70% girl but she cudnt be sure sure because the legs were crossed. 
So theres still a chance it cud be a girl hon. 
They do get the gender wrong sometimes. 
When I was in hospital after having DS there was a lady who was in the bed next to mine and all the way through her pregnancy she was told she was having a small boy. Then when she gave birth she had a very big 10lb girl so the scans are not always accurate.

I'm even holding off buying anything yet until I have my 20 weeks scan. I just want to double check on the sex even tho he had everything on show and pretty sure he will still be a boy at the next scan I just want to be 100% b4 I start going crazy buying blue. 

I had gender disappointment with my first. I didnt find out what I was having and all the way through my pregnancy I really thought I was having a boy and then when I gave birth and they said congratulations it's a girl I was just like oh. 

At the beginning of this pregnancy I was swaying more toward a girl just so she cud share with my youngest DD but then i started getting that I'm having a boy feeling around 11 weeks so I thought its gonna be a boy so I better prepare myself. 

I'm so over the moon I'm having a boy but we had a few girls names picked out esp as everyone was convinced it was going to be a girl. 
I picked out a few names which I loved. 
But we dont have any boy names picked out. So now got to think of a boys name. 
I've thrown a few names about but hubby is just like no no no. 
At the moment he is going to be the boy with no name lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> I've spent a fortune already haha! I'll post a couple later if you're sure! Yes unfortunately! I think 2 of his sisters have realised they were being silly but I'm still not allowed in his house, it is tough!

Oh hon I'm so sorry his family are being so terrible its just awful. <3


----------



## Sander

Thank you everyone you’re all so sweet. Yesterday I was just extra emotional, after sleeping on it I’m feeling better. We’ll still have a confirmation scan next weekend though haha, hoping to get a real potty shot :p

DH and I are throwing around boy names as we had a girl name picked but nothing for a boy. We both like Ben, but I don’t like just Ben and I also don’t want Benjamin, so we’re thinking Bennett. DH loves Cyrus I think it’s too out there (also I can only think of Miley Cyrus haha). Maybe as a middle name. But I’m sure we’ll hem and haw over names for a while yet!


----------



## Demotivated

sorry ladies.. been MIA..
so exciting to read about gender scans and names being picked up :)

I got nothing new to report.. except that i have developed a heightened sense of smell.. and its not pretty.. gagging at almost everything.. uggh.. i just keep dabbing my perfume endlessly..

mums who use dopplers, how often do u use them? i have no trouble in finding baby's HB now but i check once in 2-3 days.. is it a lot?


----------



## playgirl666

Demotivated said:


> sorry ladies.. been MIA..
> so exciting to read about gender scans and names being picked up :)
> 
> I got nothing new to report.. except that i have developed a heightened sense of smell.. and its not pretty.. gagging at almost everything.. uggh.. i just keep dabbing my perfume endlessly..
> 
> mums who use dopplers, how often do u use them? i have no trouble in finding baby's HB now but i check once in 2-3 days.. is it a lot?

hi i also check once evey 2-3 days aswell, i wouldnt say its alot at all x


----------



## playgirl666

one thing that was mentioned on saturday at my private scan was that it looks like to the woman scanning me that i will have a small baby, i said all 3 of mine was 6ibers and she said its nothing out of the normal for me then, and she said its nothing to worry about x


----------



## Shorty88

Anyone else like me and getting worried about movement?? I know movment isn't every day this early but for someone that doesn't have a Doppler (mine is arriving next week) how are you calming the nerves? 

I think I'm driving myself crazy trying to get the baby to give me a huge kick when it's just not at that stage yet


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Demotivated said:


> sorry ladies.. been MIA..
> so exciting to read about gender scans and names being picked up :)
> 
> I got nothing new to report.. except that i have developed a heightened sense of smell.. and its not pretty.. gagging at almost everything.. uggh.. i just keep dabbing my perfume endlessly..
> 
> mums who use dopplers, how often do u use them? i have no trouble in finding baby's HB now but i check once in 2-3 days.. is it a lot?

I use my doppler probably once in a 36 hour span. Like, I'll use it in the morning on one day, then in the evening on the next, then skip a day, and listen again the next morning. Until I feel movement, it makes me feel better.


----------



## Nolimitxox

I think it depends what you do shorty. I feel the baby move a lot when I'm running around at work. I feel like it's directly linked to me over exerting myself and the baby is trying to get me to knock it off. The baby will also move for me if my husband starts to rub my belly, but only sometimes. I just think there's so much room in there still that if the baby isn't upset or excited the movements are normal and not exaggerated so we don't feel them. Those are my thoughts on it...

Like Playgirl said using a Doppler every few days I think is totally fine. I love hearing this babies heartbeat. :)


----------



## Demotivated

Thanks ladies.. also I don't seem to remember this happening with my previous pregnancy (been almost 5yrs) but I get these sudden sharp pains which go away on seconds . And they come once in a day or 2.
Could it be just muscle stretch or gas or something I should get checked about? 
I also sometimes gets menstrual cramps lkke feeling down there :|


----------



## Shorty88

@Demotivated in the September thread a few of them have had braxton hicks since 15 weeks.. could be that.. doesn't mean anything just could be the cause of the sharp pain..

I'm still suffering with really painful gas sorry tmi lol.. also if I get up suddenly I get this mad pain the only way to describe it would be something flicking off my bottom ribs like you only last a for a min x


----------



## linds2019

Teanna said:


> Just caught up on posts. Its so exciting for all the gender reveals that are rolling in.
> 
> Congrats on the girls @Jessie7003 and @playgirl666 ! I hope to be joining you next week. And congrats on the boy @twinklestar25!
> 
> @Sander can't wait to find out what your having. The next week is going to go so slowly, I booked my scan the earliest day possible too. :)

Yes indeed congratulations to you all ladies - fabulous to hear all the gender reveals xx 
Sorry I’ve been a little quiet on here as we are on holiday so WiFi is intermittent xxx 

Gender scan planned for 18 May for us xx cannot wait x


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh hon I'm so sorry his family are being so terrible its just awful. <3

It'll be them missing out on such a lovely little baby, that's what I keep reminding myself to feel better x


----------



## Jessie7003

Demotivated said:


> Thanks ladies.. also I don't seem to remember this happening with my previous pregnancy (been almost 5yrs) but I get these sudden sharp pains which go away on seconds . And they come once in a day or 2.
> Could it be just muscle stretch or gas or something I should get checked about?
> I also sometimes gets menstrual cramps lkke feeling down there :|

Round ligament pain perhaps? I get them if I move too quickly etc.


----------



## Sander

Maybe this is spiteful Jessie but I would make myself feel better by imagining how much they’ll have to apologize once the baby’s born and is proven to be your OH’s. But that’s bad I shouldn’t say that haha, your thought is much nicer :haha:


----------



## Shorty88

I agree with @Sander.. if that was me.. I wouldn't allow them into the hospital to visit the baby and make it clear to them that it is your baby and if they are not ok with you then they don't get to see the baby. I would also like an apology when it is proven to be your oh. You are at your most vulnerable right after giving birth and you don't need that negative energry in the room. Believe me I had my father in laws partner (who he had an affair with and ripped the family apart) try to call me and wanted to come visit.. I let her have it stood my ground she knows how much I hate her.. she was horrible to my DH when he was 14 and I went into mama bear mode.. best thing I ever did.. I even think FIL was proud lol


----------



## Jessie7003

Sander said:


> Maybe this is spiteful Jessie but I would make myself feel better by imagining how much they’ll have to apologize once the baby’s born and is proven to be your OH’s. But that’s bad I shouldn’t say that haha, your thought is much nicer :haha:

Oh they're gonna look sooo silly haha!


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> I agree with @Sander.. if that was me.. I wouldn't allow them into the hospital to visit the baby and make it clear to them that it is your baby and if they are not ok with you then they don't get to see the baby. I would also like an apology when it is proven to be your oh. You are at your most vulnerable right after giving birth and you don't need that negative energry in the room. Believe me I had my father in laws partner (who he had an affair with and ripped the family apart) try to call me and wanted to come visit.. I let her have it stood my ground she knows how much I hate her.. she was horrible to my DH when he was 14 and I went into mama bear mode.. best thing I ever did.. I even think FIL was proud lol

Oh they'll not be anywhere near the hospital believe me! That is one thing I've already made clear and the sister that started the whole thing text me trying to explain herself but it was such a half hearted apology that I just ignored it. She couldn't even say sorry she basically said 'I got angry because your dates don't add up to me and that's why I started on you which I get wasn't fair.' I was just reading it like so where's the important apology then?! The good thing is I have the best friend group and my side of the family so no matter what baby is gonna be so loved!


----------



## Shorty88

So my Doppler arrived.. wasn't expecting it till tomorrow...

Used it right away as this was my first time using it in not going to lie it did take me a while to find it.. I was checking in my pelvic area :shy: 

Found the heart beat on the left side above my belly button :blush:

So was way off lol heartbeat was 130-140..

Is that slow or ok?


----------



## Sander

Sounds like a great heart rate Shorty :) Anything from 120-170 is normal!


----------



## brittany12

Shorty88 said:


> So my Doppler arrived.. wasn't expecting it till tomorrow...
> 
> Used it right away as this was my first time using it in not going to lie it did take me a while to find it.. I was checking in my pelvic area :shy:
> 
> Found the heart beat on the left side above my belly button :blush:
> 
> So was way off lol heartbeat was 130-140..
> 
> Is that slow or ok?

It’s good! My ds was always 130s!!


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> So my Doppler arrived.. wasn't expecting it till tomorrow...
> 
> Used it right away as this was my first time using it in not going to lie it did take me a while to find it.. I was checking in my pelvic area :shy:
> 
> Found the heart beat on the left side above my belly button :blush:
> 
> So was way off lol heartbeat was 130-140..
> 
> Is that slow or ok?

Well I’m having a girl and my baby’s heart rate was 131 yesterday so it’s perfectly fine! Just shows the heart rate can’t predict gender very well though!


----------



## Jessie7003

So heard heartbeat for the first time yesterday at my midwife appointment! Measuring at 131 for my little girl. The midwife told me she might not find it easy but the second she put the Doppler on my belly she got it! Though baby must not have liked it because she wriggled away a few times before the rate could be taken :lol:


----------



## Jessie7003

I can’t stop shopping! My baby is going to be so spoilt lol. Just a few of the little clothes I’ve been buying!


----------



## Shorty88

So adorable love the Peter rabbit dress .. if you are on insta check out my little bow pip.. she does gorgeous bows for new borns and up.. no elastic so wont hurt babys head.. justin beibers baby sis uses them and so has true kardashian.. i dont work for her or anything lol just seen them and they are all so gorgeous. Ill defo be buying them if i have a lil girl :kiss: I'm loving m&s baby clothes.. my theme for the nursery is elephants lol so like grey.. they have loads of dumbo stuff too.. my sis works there so I can get discount.


----------



## Shorty88

I got this on wish and for like 4 euro I wasn't expecting much but my god it's gorgeous.. going to try get some pics of baby when it's a newborn


----------



## LadyStardust4

Shorty88 said:


> I got this on wish and for like 4 euro I wasn't expecting much but my god it's gorgeous.. going to try get some pics of baby when it's a newborn
> 
> View attachment 1060522

I have one of these! My sister bought one when my nephew was tiny last summer and she was bought a second as a gift so she gave me the brand new one! Very cute and can't wait to take a picture with my little baby in it!


----------



## LadyStardust4

Jessie7003 said:


> So heard heartbeat for the first time yesterday at my midwife appointment! Measuring at 131 for my little girl. The midwife told me she might not find it easy but the second she put the Doppler on my belly she got it! Though baby must not have liked it because she wriggled away a few times before the rate could be taken :lol:

Jessie, the exact same thing happened at my appointment! She said "Baby is quite small so don't panic if I don't find the heartbeat at first" and the probe went on and it was instantly loud and clear haha! We must have nice healthy babes :)


----------



## Shorty88

Can't believe I'm 2 weeks away from half way mark.. although I won't make it to the 40 weeks I can't help but feel excited about counting down.. 

Big scan 31st of May.. why does it always riddle me with anxiety.. I know it's a very serious scan and that is why.. but once that is over I can relax.. enjoy my last summer holiday as a 4 piece and get stuck into getting the nursery done.. this summer is going to fly in


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> So adorable love the Peter rabbit dress .. if you are on insta check out my little bow pip.. she does gorgeous bows for new borns and up.. no elastic so wont hurt babys head.. justin beibers baby sis uses them and so has true kardashian.. i dont work for her or anything lol just seen them and they are all so gorgeous. Ill defo be buying them if i have a lil girl :kiss: I'm loving m&s baby clothes.. my theme for the nursery is elephants lol so like grey.. they have loads of dumbo stuff too.. my sis works there so I can get discount.

Oooh ill nosy! I work there so loving the discount right now haha! It's great we got lots of stuff from 87 pounds down to 45 odd with a 10% offer and 20% discount! Gonna spend a fortune in work now!


----------



## Jessie7003

LadyStardust4 said:


> Jessie, the exact same thing happened at my appointment! She said "Baby is quite small so don't panic if I don't find the heartbeat at first" and the probe went on and it was instantly loud and clear haha! We must have nice healthy babes :)

It's the best sound ever isn't it?! I was so happy!


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> Can't believe I'm 2 weeks away from half way mark.. although I won't make it to the 40 weeks I can't help but feel excited about counting down..
> 
> Big scan 31st of May.. why does it always riddle me with anxiety.. I know it's a very serious scan and that is why.. but once that is over I can relax.. enjoy my last summer holiday as a 4 piece and get stuck into getting the nursery done.. this summer is going to fly in

What times your scan? Mine's is the 31st May at 10.10 am I can't wait but also extremely nervous even though everything seemed fine at my scan on Friday! Fingers crossed all is still well.


----------



## Shorty88

Jessie7003 said:


> What times your scan? Mine's is the 31st May at 10.10 am I can't wait but also extremely nervous even though everything seemed fine at my scan on Friday! Fingers crossed all is still well.


Mine is at 8:15 picked the early app so I won't be panicking all day x


----------



## Shorty88

Did everyone see the new royal baby.. he's so adorable I'm loving all baby programmes at the min like one born every min and Emma Willis delivering baby.. both English programmes not sure if you get them outside England and Ireland


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies sorry I've been a little absent. 
I've been so tired lately. 
My belly is getting huge and last night I felt some tiny movements and been feeling the odd movement today. Not big kicks but just a sensation that something is moving about. Its mild tho thank the the anterior placenta. 

@Shorty88 
My babies HB is always between 140 and 150PPM sometimes its 135BPM so ures is a lovely healthy HB. 
I have my big scan the day b4 ures on the 30th may and I'm a little nervous as well. 
She checked some stuff at the gender scan but and said everything was great but I know the scan on the 30th at the hospital is the big deal scan and they check everything. So I do feel excited but also nervous. I think its only natural to feel that way. So ure not alone hon. 
So happy ure dopper arrived I think there amazing and give reassurance esp when ure not feeling any proper movements yet.

Not feeling the greatest today was up alot last night because I just cudnt get comfortable and I felt sick. 
Still feeling a little sick today but not to bad but I do have a upsett tummy with diarrhoea (sorry tmi) 

I've got a hospital appointment later today to see the liver doctor. Really it wasnt today because all I wanna do is rest but I have to go. Hoping I will get some good news about the blood results.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Did everyone see the new royal baby.. he's so adorable I'm loving all baby programmes at the min like one born every min and Emma Willis delivering baby.. both English programmes not sure if you get them outside England and Ireland

Just see him on the news he is so cute and both Megan and Harry look so happy. 
I love baby programs as well. One born every minute and the Emma Willis thing is brilliant. 
Also been watching birth vlogs on YouTube. It really is making me so excited.


----------



## brittany12

My big scan is May 20th. We’ll be just getting back from our cruise so thankfully I won’t have a lot of time to worry or anticipate it. 
Used Doppler this morning and heartbeat is still 150-151! 
I’m hoping after this scan on the 20th I’ll kick it in gear and get to work I g on the nursery and such. I did paint it already but now I don’t like the color so going to basically start from scratch! This happened during my dd pregnancy too and I ended up not Messi g with her nursery again u til mid third trimester and I don’t want to wait that long again as I was miserable doing it! 

I asked a few pages back but no response... anyone have names picked out? If we have a girl it will be Tenley. We’re undecided on boy name, but I really like Sutton.


----------



## Shorty88

@brittany12 I have Luna for a girl as hubby is space mad...and we are still deciding boys name.. I want Glen (baby will be called jr as it is hubby s name too) but hubby thinks it will be confusing so could be back to square 1 on boys name


----------



## LadyStardust4

brittany12 said:


> My big scan is May 20th. We’ll be just getting back from our cruise so thankfully I won’t have a lot of time to worry or anticipate it.
> Used Doppler this morning and heartbeat is still 150-151!
> I’m hoping after this scan on the 20th I’ll kick it in gear and get to work I g on the nursery and such. I did paint it already but now I don’t like the color so going to basically start from scratch! This happened during my dd pregnancy too and I ended up not Messi g with her nursery again u til mid third trimester and I don’t want to wait that long again as I was miserable doing it!
> 
> I asked a few pages back but no response... anyone have names picked out? If we have a girl it will be Tenley. We’re undecided on boy name, but I really like Sutton.

We’re currently thinking Harper for a girl and Dylan for a boy


----------



## Shorty88

LadyStardust4 said:


> We’re currently thinking Harper for a girl and Dylan for a boy


Love both names x


----------



## playgirl666

my big scan is on the 23rd of this month, just feel so nervous :( and good luck @Suggerhoney hope it goes/went well for u today x


----------



## Shorty88

The new prince's name is nice..

Archie Harrison.. don't know why I'm so obsessed with this baby lol I didn't really care about the other ones lol 

Can see this name being very popular this year x


----------



## playgirl666

i have let hubby chose our girls name and we are calling her mazikeen will be maze for short ❤ x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh ladies I'm so worried I've just seen my liver doctor and I have cholestasis again. I had it with DD from 33 weeks but now i have it again. It's a liver condition u get in pregnancy that makes u really itchy. It is also known to cause still birth if not treated.
I'm far to early for baby to be delivered yet so he has put me on medication that I will have to take for the rest of the pregnancy.
I had to have DD early because of this condition but I was so much further gone than i am now.
He said they will be keeping a close eye on me.
But I'm just so scared. This baby will definitely be born early but I'm just praying I can get to 35 weeks. Still a long long way to go.
I've already balled my eyes out in the car home.
I just want my baby to be ok


----------



## brittany12

Shorty88 said:


> @brittany12 I have Luna for a girl as hubby is space mad...and we are still deciding boys name.. I want Glen (baby will be called jr as it is hubby s name too) but hubby thinks it will be confusing so could be back to square 1 on boys name

Cute names! I’m like your hubby though and didn’t want to do my husbands name as it’s too confusing for me, but I wanted something similar. So my dh is Tyler and hisninitials are TSV. So we went with Tallen and his initials are also TSV. So it’s still very similar but keeps it from being confusing. Hopefully you’ll come up with the perfect boy name soon!


----------



## brittany12

LadyStardust4 said:


> We’re currently thinking Harper for a girl and Dylan for a boy

Harper was in the running for our DD name when I was pregnant with her. Unfortunately, there were about 4 other ladies pregnant with girls at the same time as me that chose Harper so we didn’t use it! But still such a cute name!


----------



## brittany12

Shorty88 said:


> The new prince's name is nice..
> 
> Archie Harrison.. don't know why I'm so obsessed with this baby lol I didn't really care about the other ones lol
> 
> Can see this name being very popular this year x

I saw that! I see where some people aren’t happy with it but in my opinion does it really matter now? It’s the baby’s name, period and the parents choice. I think it’s cute and I’m glad they went with something a little more different but yet I feel like it’s still very “royal”. Idk maybe it’s because I’m in America and not England? Lol


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh ladies I'm so worried I've just seen my liver doctor and I have cholestasis again. I had it with DD from 33 weeks but now i have it again. It's a liver condition u get in pregnancy that makes u really itchy. It is also known to cause still birth if not treated.
> I'm far to early for baby to be delivered yet so he has put me on medication that I will have to take for the rest of the pregnancy.
> I had to have DD early because of this condition but I was so much further gone than i am now.
> He said they will be keeping a close eye on me.
> But I'm just so scared. This baby will definitely be born early but I'm just praying I can get to 35 weeks. Still a long long way to go.
> I've already balled my eyes out in the car home.
> I just want my baby to be ok

Sorry you’re going through this so early! I feel the same about the psd but it’s not nearly on the same level as a liver condition and more of a selfish reason than medical. Sorry hun! I’m sure the little babe will be just fine!


----------



## Shorty88

brittany12 said:


> I saw that! I see where some people aren’t happy with it but in my opinion does it really matter now? It’s the baby’s name, period and the parents choice. I think it’s cute and I’m glad they went with something a little more different but yet I feel like it’s still very “royal”. Idk maybe it’s because I’m in America and not England? Lol


No defo not royal name but is a very English name.. I love all the old names.. Spencer was in the running as it was Diana's last name but no way the queen would allow that.. there has been some horrible comments about what she looked like. Personally I thought she looked gorgeous.. press saying she looks tierd well duh she only had a baby 48 hours ago!!! And the fact she still has a bump like are they for real as all woman snap back to there pre baby figure after 2 days ](*,)


----------



## brittany12

Maybe that’s why it still sounds Royal to me if it’s definitely and English name! 

I thought she looked great too. Of court she’s the tied she just had a baby and had the baby at 5am so she’s been up for quite some time with very little sleep I’d imagine! I would hate to see what they say about me 48 hours after i give birth! I typically look like I still have another baby in there! Lol! And I sure as heck don’t dress up or put on make up!


----------



## Shorty88

brittany12 said:


> Maybe that’s why it still sounds Royal to me if it’s definitely and English name!
> 
> I thought she looked great too. Of court she’s the tied she just had a baby and had the baby at 5am so she’s been up for quite some time with very little sleep I’d imagine! I would hate to see what they say about me 48 hours after i give birth! I typically look like I still have another baby in there! Lol! And I sure as heck don’t dress up or put on make up!


I know there was a talk show on in Ireland saying its getting more and more popular for woman to get there make up done before birth.. imagine I couldn't be arsed to have a full face of make up on me just for pics...

Just noticing you are 19 weeks wow nearly half way... so exciting x


----------



## xjessibabyx

My bleeding has stopped finally. I've been back to work today on a 13.5 hour shift I'm pretty tired haha. Got my 16 week midwife appointment in the morning so will hear babies HB. Got my private gender scan on Sunday which I'm so excited about! We have Harper for a girl too haha still unsure on a boy yet.. There's a couple in the running.


----------



## Jessie7003

Think we're dead set on our name. We really struggled for a boys name and couldn't agree so thankfully it's a little girl. We are planning to call her Aria with the middle name Jane. My OH's last name is Kash so Aria Jane Kash. My mother's name is Jane so that's where the middle name is from then I got Aria from Pretty Little Liars the tv show, not Game of Thrones lol me and OH love Aria and have never watched an episode of Game of Throne.


----------



## Sushai

I have so much to catch up on this thread. Every time I pop on there’s heaps of pages to read up on. 

Just a little with what’s going on with me. I’m officially 19 weeks today and I’ve got my anatomy scan in 2.5 hours. We’re hoping to find out the gender. I’m so excited!


----------



## Shorty88

Sushai said:


> I have so much to catch up on this thread. Every time I pop on there’s heaps of pages to read up on.
> 
> Just a little with what’s going on with me. I’m officially 19 weeks today and I’ve got my anatomy scan in 2.5 hours. We’re hoping to find out the gender. I’m so excited!


Good luck can't wait to find out x


----------



## brittany12

Shorty88 said:


> I know there was a talk show on in Ireland saying its getting more and more popular for woman to get there make up done before birth.. imagine I couldn't be arsed to have a full face of make up on me just for pics...
> 
> Just noticing you are 19 weeks wow nearly half way... so exciting x

I know! So crazy! I’m feeling more and more movements! But other than that it’s been so easy that I rarely notice I’m pregnant. Minus the large belly! 
I did my make up and hair before having both my kids but that was because I was induced.. neither mattered though because it was 30+ hours of labor!


----------



## brittany12

Jessie7003 said:


> Think we're dead set on our name. We really struggled for a boys name and couldn't agree so thankfully it's a little girl. We are planning to call her Aria with the middle name Jane. My OH's last name is Kash so Aria Jane Kash. My mother's name is Jane so that's where the middle name is from then I got Aria from Pretty Little Liars the tv show, not Game of Thrones lol me and OH love Aria and have never watched an episode of Game of Throne.

I watched PLL too! Love aria!


----------



## brittany12

Sushai said:


> I have so much to catch up on this thread. Every time I pop on there’s heaps of pages to read up on.
> 
> Just a little with what’s going on with me. I’m officially 19 weeks today and I’ve got my anatomy scan in 2.5 hours. We’re hoping to find out the gender. I’m so excited!

Yay! Good luck! Update with gender!!


----------



## Sushai

We are team pink :cloud9: 

Feeling just a little sad for my son who is now going to have 5 sisters and no brothers.


----------



## Teanna

Just got caught up, I love how this group is so active. 

@Suggerhoney aw I'm sure that's a terrifying diagnosis but it's good they caught it so you can get he medication and I'm sure everything will turn out alright. Sending positive thoughts your way. 

@Sushai Congrats on the little girl. Only 3 more days to my gender scan and I suspect I may be joining you on team pink. 

Harper was also close in the running for my girls name and there's still a chance I could end up using it. If I have a girl the current name is Jocelynn and Ellen as the middle name after my grandmother who passed the same week I conceived. If it's a boy I think Aiden, Finlay was also a runner up.


----------



## Shorty88

Sushai said:


> We are team pink :cloud9:
> 
> Feeling just a little sad for my son who is now going to have 5 sisters and no brothers.


Congrats on team pink.. it will be great to have her a girl with the twins so close in age :cloud9:

At least hubby and you can make a big deal out of him being the only boy like trips just the boys or just you and him dates.. make a fuss.. he will be a very busy protective big bro :friends:


----------



## playgirl666

Jessie7003 said:


> Think we're dead set on our name. We really struggled for a boys name and couldn't agree so thankfully it's a little girl. We are planning to call her Aria with the middle name Jane. My OH's last name is Kash so Aria Jane Kash. My mother's name is Jane so that's where the middle name is from then I got Aria from Pretty Little Liars the tv show, not Game of Thrones lol me and OH love Aria and have never watched an episode of Game of Throne.

i love game of thrones, my youngest is named khaleesi, i wanted to pick another game of thrones name but hubby has decided on this babys name as its his first x


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Ugh, so much to read. This group types way too fast. lol

In terms of names, we haven't discussed anything yet. I've referred to the baby as baby brother when talking to my son several times, but SO has never said anything like that yet. I guess he's waiting til we get the gender confirmed with a scan. My first choice for a girl has always been Emma Lynn Morgen, but SO doesn't like Emma and it appears we won't be needing a girl's name this time anyway. 

As far as I was concerned, our runners up boy names from last time were Matthew, Auston, and Liam. Liam was SO's choice and the other 2 were mine. I believe SO said he woulda been ok with Matthew, so hopefully that's still the case as it's the one I'd prefer. The first middle name will be Werner (after my late father) and then maybe let SO pick the second. I'd suggest Christopher, as it's his middle name, but we'll see.


----------



## Shorty88

Totally random 

I feel like my waters is trickling..

Anyone else super wet down there? Sorry tmi.. the last two days my underwear has been wet not soaking but wet enough for me to notice and have to change . 

I looked it up and it says it is normal for discharge to heightened this week (18 weeks) due to hormone and blood flow increase. 

Not sure if I should call the hospital or not??


----------



## Sander

Shorty88 said:


> Totally random
> 
> I feel like my waters is trickling..
> 
> Anyone else super wet down there? Sorry tmi.. the last two days my underwear has been wet not soaking but wet enough for me to notice and have to change .
> 
> I looked it up and it says it is normal for discharge to heightened this week (18 weeks) due to hormone and blood flow increase.
> 
> Not sure if I should call the hospital or not??

My last pregnancy I was convinced my water was leaking - it was just discharge. They say lie down for half an hour and if you stand up and feel a gush you should call. Otherwise it’s probably just discharge. You can always call to be safe, but it’s normal to feel really wet all the time. Sucks though haha. Wear a pantyliner that helps


----------



## brittany12

It’s normal! I had to wear panty liners with both my other pregnancies because I had so much discharge.


----------



## Shorty88

On my way to a and e please say prayers to me ladies :sad2:


----------



## LNWXO

Shorty88 said:


> On my way to a and e please say prayers to me ladies :sad2:

Omg hun. Praying for you. ❤️❤️


----------



## xjessibabyx

Hope everything is okay shorty. Thinking of you ♥


----------



## Sander

How are you doing Shorty? Hope everything is ok xx


----------



## LadyStardust4

Shorty88 said:


> Totally random
> 
> I feel like my waters is trickling..
> 
> Anyone else super wet down there? Sorry tmi.. the last two days my underwear has been wet not soaking but wet enough for me to notice and have to change .
> 
> I looked it up and it says it is normal for discharge to heightened this week (18 weeks) due to hormone and blood flow increase.
> 
> Not sure if I should call the hospital or not??

YES! Exactly the same. To the extent that my pants appear that I’ve peed myself a bit! It’s really thin watery fluid so I had the same worries as you. I went to bed thinking about it last night and woke up from a nightmare that I’d been bleeding :(

But seems like it is probably normal!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Shorty88 praying for you sweety. I sometimes feel really wet down there but it's just and increase in CM. 
I'm praying everything will be ok and I'm thinking of you. I am going to pray for you now.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

@Shorty88 thinking of you, hope all is ok xx


----------



## Shorty88

Thanks for the well wishes ladies..

All is ok x

Just back home..

I called the hospital I was told to put a pad on and if in an hour it was wet to go down...
It was wet so went down..

They scanned me first to calm my nerves. Baby was fine kicking and wiggling loads.. she let me hear the heart beat it was strong.. Baby is breech not a big deal at the min (doesn't make a difference cause I'll be sectioned) loads of water around the baby so she wasn't concerned about it being my waters going.

Asked me to cough and when i did fluid was coming out... she done a swab and it came back negative for my water fluid so that was great news.

Has sent off a swab of my cervix to see if it is an infection and I should hear tomorrow if something serious..

Said i was right to go down cause it was alot of discharge so she could see why I was worried...

Never had anything like this on any of my pregnancy I don't think

Shattered now.. was crying so much in exhausted now.. Baby is kicking me loads they are so much stronger now.. think it was his/hers way of telling me to relax lol


----------



## Sushai

Oh shorty how scary! I’m glad it wasn’t your waters though. Hopefully whatever it is it isn’t something too serious and has an easy fix :hugs:


----------



## Sander

Great news shorty, but how stressful! Sounds like you had quite a bit of fluid, but since it’s not your water maybe it’s discharge or possibly pee? Maybe your pelvic floor isn’t as strong after your two other LO’s. Did your nurse give you an idea of what it could be? I’m sure it didn’t look/smell like pee otherwise you would have known, but if you’re really well hydrated it might be clear/not have a smell? 

Anyhow great news it’s not your water. Hope your tests come back clear as well :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Shorty88 
Oh hon I'm so happy everything is ok and praying that tomorrow u get good news about the swab results. 

I know what u mean about crying making u feel exhausted. I've been breaking my heart crying all day and my eyes are all swollen and I feel totally exhauste . 
Seeing the midwife tommorow and hoping she can put my mind at rest. 
All this bloody worry we have to go through.


----------



## brittany12

Just wanted to show something I just saw on Facebook.. shows how greedy health insurance and hospitals in the USA are! Makes me want to dig out my old bills! This bill is actually 1/2 the cost of my birth for my ds! 

I mean how can you charge someone for holding their baby?


----------



## Suggerhoney

So ladies I been an emotional mess all day today and have cried and cried and cried to the point I dont think I can cry no more. 

So many things going on in my head rite now. 

Will my baby be ok?
Will I get far enough so he can be delivered safely and as healthy as possible? 
Will I go into very early pre term labour? 
Are these pills going to work? 
Why is this happening so early? 
Why is this happening to me again? 
Is he going to survive and be a take home baby? 

I just feel so in limbo rite now. 
I had just got to the stage where I was finally relaxing and now it feels like I've got back to square one like at the start of the pregnancy. 
In early pregnancy I just wanted to get to 13 weeks and out of the high risk MC danger zone. 

And now it's back to counting each day and wanting to get to a certain stage. 
Still another 6 weeks to go until the pregnancy is classed as viable. 
So now its like rite I have to get to 24 weeks. And then when or if I get there I'm going to be thinking now I need to get to 26 then 28 then 30 then 32 then 34. 
This has taken the joy rite out of this pregnancy and all I'm left with now is fear. Fear of the unknown.


----------



## Nolimitxox

brittany12 said:


> Just wanted to show something I just saw on Facebook.. shows how greedy health insurance and hospitals in the USA are! Makes me want to dig out my old bills! This bill is actually 1/2 the cost of my birth for my ds!
> 
> I mean how can you charge someone for holding their baby?
> 
> View attachment 1060598

That is soooo crazy. My obs office accidentally billed me for services covered by insurance. They wanted 25 dollars for asking me 10 questions about my mental health during this pregnancy. I was floored. That bill you have there and the charge for taking a survey I wasn't even asked if it was something I wanted to do is complete and utter nonsense. Disgusting. Reform reform reform. Ugh.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Good news shortly. Glad everything is just fine. Hopefully the results come back and you can address whatever is happening.

I'm sorry things are so hard sugger. I'm positive your provider will take great care of you and babe and your liver and make sure you will have a healthy baby in your arms by the time all is said and done. Just try your best to put your faith in your doctor's and trust their judgment, and know that they have yours and babies best interest and won't let you lose the baby. Everything will be okay even if it seems like it won't right now. :hugs:


----------



## brittany12

Nolimitxox said:


> That is soooo crazy. My obs office accidentally billed me for services covered by insurance. They wanted 25 dollars for asking me 10 questions about my mental health during this pregnancy. I was floored. That bill you have there and the charge for taking a survey I wasn't even asked if it was something I wanted to do is complete and utter nonsense. Disgusting. Reform reform reform. Ugh.

I know! Soooo crazy! Every little thing is billed for! Probably even the air we breathe and the water we use to flush the toilets!


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> So ladies I been an emotional mess all day today and have cried and cried and cried to the point I dont think I can cry no more.
> 
> So many things going on in my head rite now.
> 
> Will my baby be ok?
> Will I get far enough so he can be delivered safely and as healthy as possible?
> Will I go into very early pre term labour?
> Are these pills going to work?
> Why is this happening so early?
> Why is this happening to me again?
> Is he going to survive and be a take home baby?
> 
> I just feel so in limbo rite now.
> I had just got to the stage where I was finally relaxing and now it feels like I've got back to square one like at the start of the pregnancy.
> In early pregnancy I just wanted to get to 13 weeks and out of the high risk MC danger zone.
> 
> And now it's back to counting each day and wanting to get to a certain stage.
> Still another 6 weeks to go until the pregnancy is classed as viable.
> So now its like rite I have to get to 24 weeks. And then when or if I get there I'm going to be thinking now I need to get to 26 then 28 then 30 then 32 then 34.
> This has taken the joy rite out of this pregnancy and all I'm left with now is fear. Fear of the unknown.

Sorry you’re going through this but you have to just be strong and try not to stress which can make matters worse! I know your doctors will monitor you closely and stay on top of things! One day at a time!


----------



## brittany12

Glad everything is ok shorty!


----------



## playgirl666

glad all is ok shorty x


----------



## Shorty88

Thanks ladies.. 

My god this pregnancy is going to be the end of me lol 

Anyone else got the ovia pregnancy app??
I love it..


----------



## LadyStardust4

Is anybody else finding that they need to go to the loo more often... and you feel absolutely bursting to go but when you get there you have the most pathetic wee ever? haha


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> Thanks ladies..
> 
> My god this pregnancy is going to be the end of me lol
> 
> Anyone else got the ovia pregnancy app??
> I love it..

Glad all is okay with baby! Yeah i use that app I love how it shows the size of baby's hands and feet every week.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Glad all is ok @Shorty88 xxx


----------



## LNWXO

So glad everything is ok Shorty!!❤️
Yes I use the Ovia app too :) x


----------



## Shorty88

Failed my first diabetes test ](*,)

This pregnancy is going to be the death of me lol 

I'm now on a strict diet


----------



## Nolimitxox

Yes I always have to pee mostly at night. During the day I'm so busy at work it just kind of gets forgotten about until I'm bursting.

My recent issue is headaches and migraines. On days where my agenda is full by 4/5 pm I feel the headache start and then almost immediately I start to vomit. This continues until it's a splitting migraine and I need to go to bed. Nothing helps (mainly because I can't keep medication down to try and help) and I've noticed a direct correlation between days when I forget to take my nausea meds before sleep the day before.

Is anyone else struggling with their thyroid? I have an auto immune disease and the pregnancy is straining my thyroid. It was perfect for about a year without meds before baby but now it's back over 5 and I'm always tired. My doctor started me on a small dose of levothyroxine but my last check showed the tsh went up and not down so they've tripled my dose. hope that does the trick....it's my normal dose really when my thyroid creeps to the hypo stage.

Sorry you failed the glucose test shorty!! I think mine is in about 6 weeks. Maybe a little less.


----------



## Shorty88

Nolimitxox said:


> Yes I always have to pee mostly at night. During the day I'm so busy at work it just kind of gets forgotten about until I'm bursting.
> 
> My recent issue is headaches and migraines. On days where my agenda is full by 4/5 pm I feel the headache start and then almost immediately I start to vomit. This continues until it's a splitting migraine and I need to go to bed. Nothing helps (mainly because I can't keep medication down to try and help) and I've noticed a direct correlation between days when I forget to take my nausea meds before sleep the day before.
> 
> Is anyone else struggling with their thyroid? I have an auto immune disease and the pregnancy is straining my thyroid. It was perfect for about a year without meds before baby but now it's back over 5 and I'm always tired. My doctor started me on a small dose of levothyroxine but my last check showed the tsh went up and not down so they've tripled my dose. hope that does the trick....it's my normal dose really when my thyroid creeps to the hypo stage.
> 
> Sorry you failed the glucose test shorty!! I think mine is in about 6 weeks. Maybe a little less.


It wasn't even a glucose test lol just a fasting and then I had to eat toast and drink tea and I failed it..


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 

My midwife whent into a bit more detail today and now I'm even more worried. 
She said the medication they put me on is not a cure and there is no cure. The only cure is to get baby out. 
She said all the meds do is take the bile acid levels back down to a more stable level but it dont always work. 
I asked her out rite about my babies welfare and she said she can not tell me that I wont have a stillbirth because she doesn't no the outcome but that they know i have the condition and they will do what they can. 
She said he will definitely be born premature and will need to be looked after in the NICU or SCBU. 
She said that it normoly doesn't start until much later on in the 3rd trimester but sadly sometimes it does happen earlier. 
She has recommended i have counselling because this is going to be a very stressful and worrying. 
She said they will try and get me as far as possible but that I wont get to where i wanted to. I was hoping to get to 37 weeks this time but that wont happen he will be born b4 that gestation. I said to her i really dont want him coming b4 30 weeks but she said I cant promise u anything it all depends on how these meds work with me. 

I have a bloodtest on the 31st may and I see the high risk pregnancy consultant on 4th June and she will be able to tell me my results and hopefully the medication wud of taken my bile acid levels back down to a more stable level. 
She also said that I will have regular scans. 

The itching has settled down alot so I'm hoping that means the medication is working. 
I guess I just have to wait now until the 4th of June and see what my consultant says. 

I hate being in this limbo and the unknown. I'm trying to stay positive but it's so hard. I've been trying to keep busy but I keep crying. 

I've looked on YouTube and I cant find any videos or anything on Google of ladies having this as early as I am. Everywhere I look it's all to do with the 3rd trimester. But I'm no where near that. 
She said all I can do is take each day as it comes and hope. 

She listened to his HB and said its healthy and that he is very active. 
I just wish I cud fast forward the next 2 months. But I know I cant and I just have to deal with this. 

I just feel so helpless and that is totally out of my control. Not knowing if my baby is going to live is killing me. 
I'm so sorry to burden u all with my problems but I just dont have anyone i can turn to.
My husband has been staying away from me because I keep crying and I feel so alone.


----------



## Shorty88

Oh @Suggerhoney wish I could give you a big hug :hugs:

I'm so sorry you are going through the unknown and that the doc couldn't give you the answer you want. 

Hopefully these meds do work untill baby is abit more mature..

Did they talk about steroids injections to get the baby's lungs ready? If they are going to be delivering earlier x

I really don't know what to say but I'm so sorry you feel alone but we are all here for you x feel free to message me on fb at any time x


----------



## Sander

So sorry Sugger, I can’t imagine how stressful this must be for you. How are you feeling now that you’ve started the medication? Do you think it’s helping? 

My first pregnancy we had a scare at 27 weeks and thought we would have to deliver - all the nurses were so positive though and I knew another couple who did deliver at 27 weeks and they have a healthy 1 year old now. The technology that exists now is amazing, I’ve heard of a baby born at 22 weeks who survived. I know it’s impossible but I hope you can try and take your mind off of it and get lots of rest. We’re thinking of you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Oh @Suggerhoney wish I could give you a big hug :hugs:
> 
> I'm so sorry you are going through the unknown and that the doc couldn't give you the answer you want.
> 
> Hopefully these meds do work untill baby is abit more mature..
> 
> Did they talk about steroids injections to get the baby's lungs ready? If they are going to be delivering earlier x
> 
> I really don't know what to say but I'm so sorry you feel alone but we are all here for you x feel free to message me on fb at any time x

Thank you sweety. 
Yeah I will have to have the steroid injections to mature his lungs faster I will know more about when I'll have to have them when I see my high risk pregnancy consultant on 4th June. I will have more of a plan than because it's only my high risk pregnancy consultant that can make future plans. So I've just got to wait till the 4th June and I shud have a plan of action and know more. 
Thank you so much for ure support hon. I'm just trying to stay busy and watch funny stuff on TV. Hopefully I will get as far as possible and little man will he just fine.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> So sorry Sugger, I can’t imagine how stressful this must be for you. How are you feeling now that you’ve started the medication? Do you think it’s helping?
> 
> My first pregnancy we had a scare at 27 weeks and thought we would have to deliver - all the nurses were so positive though and I knew another couple who did deliver at 27 weeks and they have a healthy 1 year old now. The technology that exists now is amazing, I’ve heard of a baby born at 22 weeks who survived. I know it’s impossible but I hope you can try and take your mind off of it and get lots of rest. We’re thinking of you!

Hi hon
I've noticed I'm not as itchy. I've only been taking the meds for 2 days I'm about to take my 3rd lot in a minute. They are capsules so I guess they get into the bloodstream quick because b4 I was on them the itching was intense esp at night but the last 2 nights have been so much better and I'm not as itchy so I'm really hoping that means there doing there thing. 
I will know more after my next lot of blood draws and I will get the results of my high risk pregnancy consultant when I see her on June 4th. Hoping the levels are much Much lower. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## Demotivated

@Suggerhoney I truly feel what you are going through and pray that God sails you out of this.
With my DS, we had scares from 20 weeks itself due to amniotic fluid levels & I had steroid injection, weekly ultrasound, NST etc. Every ultrasound was a test whether to bring him out or not but he made it till 38weeks.
It was a very stressful pregnancy & I don't remember enjoying it at all. My husband got really pissed with my incessant crying. My only support was my mil. 
I want to tell you that your crying is not going to make it easy.. leave the outcome on god and just pray.. I hope u get atleast 36weeks and that is good enough 
Try to b positive and enjoy your pregnancy . I really regret not enjoying mine and my baby came out perfect.


----------



## Shorty88

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you sweety.
> Yeah I will have to have the steroid injections to mature his lungs faster I will know more about when I'll have to have them when I see my high risk pregnancy consultant on 4th June. I will have more of a plan than because it's only my high risk pregnancy consultant that can make future plans. So I've just got to wait till the 4th June and I shud have a plan of action and know more.
> Thank you so much for ure support hon. I'm just trying to stay busy and watch funny stuff on TV. Hopefully I will get as far as possible and little man will he just fine.


Write your questions, fears and worries down now and as you think of them cause I know I always forget to ask something when in the moment if I don't write it down. Hopefully the high risk doc will give you more of an insight x


----------



## brittany12

19 week bump! We’re headed on vacation!! So excited! 
This bump looks similar to DD bump. I was much smaller with DS! But who knows!


----------



## playgirl666

in agony with my tooth :( x


----------



## Shorty88

Wish I could upload a video here.. got a great video of baby's heartbeat. I put it on the Facebook group for anyone on it


----------



## Sander

We confirmed boy at our scan today! Getting excited to pull out all of DS’ baby clothes, I kept all my favorites and it’ll be nice to see them be used again :)


----------



## linds2019

brittany12 said:


> 19 week bump! We’re headed on vacation!! So excited!
> This bump looks similar to DD bump. I was much smaller with DS! But who knows!
> 
> View attachment 1060708

Beautiful bump x


----------



## linds2019

Sander said:


> We confirmed boy at our scan today! Getting excited to pull out all of DS’ baby clothes, I kept all my favorites and it’ll be nice to see them be used again :)

Congratulations to you - baby blue just beautiful xx 

I have a strong feeling of our second being another boy.... 
our 4 year old is asking for a sister though :( xx


----------



## Sander

linds2019 said:


> Congratulations to you - baby blue just beautiful xx
> 
> I have a strong feeling of our second being another boy....
> our 4 year old is asking for a sister though :( xx

Aw will you find out? I’m sure she’ll come around if it’s a boy haha

Also I forgot to mention I have an anterior placenta this time which makes sense since I haven’t felt much movement and I was feeling Elias by 15 weeks last time!


----------



## Jessie7003

Sander said:


> Aw will you find out? I’m sure she’ll come around if it’s a boy haha
> 
> Also I forgot to mention I have an anterior placenta this time which makes sense since I haven’t felt much movement and I was feeling Elias by 15 weeks last time!

I have an anterior placenta too and haven't felt much other than the odd flutter every now and then. I don't know what I'm looking out for though since its my first baby x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> @Suggerhoney I truly feel what you are going through and pray that God sails you out of this.
> With my DS, we had scares from 20 weeks itself due to amniotic fluid levels & I had steroid injection, weekly ultrasound, NST etc. Every ultrasound was a test whether to bring him out or not but he made it till 38weeks.
> It was a very stressful pregnancy & I don't remember enjoying it at all. My husband got really pissed with my incessant crying. My only support was my mil.
> I want to tell you that your crying is not going to make it easy.. leave the outcome on god and just pray.. I hope u get atleast 36weeks and that is good enough
> Try to b positive and enjoy your pregnancy . I really regret not enjoying mine and my baby came out perfect.

Hi hon thank you for taking the time out to offer some reassurance. 
I'm sorry u had such a stressful time with ure DS but I'm so happy the outcome was positive. 

I've been really leaning on my faith and have been reading the book of psalms in my bible and praying. I know this is totally in Gods hands. 
All I can really do is just keep taking my medication and hope and pray that it works and that when I see the high risk pregnancy consultant she will tell me me the bile acid levels have come rite down to a more normol level. 
And that they remain low until I get to a safe stage to have my baby so he can live. 
I have heard 2 or 3 positive stories where other ladies were diognosed early like me and put on the same medication and they managed to get to 34 to 36 weeks and there babies were fine. So I'm praying that will happen to me and little man will be just fine. 
My husband is being really positive and he said he knows that the baby will be fine. He said he has my blood he is a little fighter and he will be just fine.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry I've been such a negative Nelly. I am trying to remain as positive as possible. But it is very hard. 
Just wish I cud fast forward the weeks. 
This will be my last baby as I've been told I will not be aloud anymore because of my liver problems so I truly hope and pray this baby lives and will be a take home baby. 
Thanks for all ure kind words ladies.


----------



## Teanna

Gender scan was today. I'm having a GIRL!!! I've suspected as much from the beginning and so happy to have it confirmed team pink.


----------



## xjessibabyx

I have my gender scan today! So excited ☺ our 5 year old daughter has already come into our bedroom screaming scan dayyyy! And it's only 6am haha. Will update later.


----------



## linds2019

Sander said:


> Aw will you find out? I’m sure she’ll come around if it’s a boy haha
> 
> Also I forgot to mention I have an anterior placenta this time which makes sense since I haven’t felt much movement and I was feeling Elias by 15 weeks last time!

I’m sure he will we had talked about baby could be a girl or a boy. He plays so well with either bit enjoys girl company more I think xx 

We are finding out on 18th May so not long to go, we are taking Charlie to our private scan too so he can find out first hand and see baby. 

Anyone else had the reveal magic shattered by an upset sibling?


----------



## linds2019

Suggerhoney said:


> Sorry I've been such a negative Nelly. I am trying to remain as positive as possible. But it is very hard.
> Just wish I cud fast forward the weeks.
> This will be my last baby as I've been told I will not be aloud anymore because of my liver problems so I truly hope and pray this baby lives and will be a take home baby.
> Thanks for all ure kind words ladies.

We wish you well and baby during your pregnancy, sounds like it’s been very traumatic and staying positive takes its toll mentally... 

Stay strong keep smiling and focus on the outcome of your baby being born x

Wishing you well and this group is amazing and sharing love and advice so thank you ladies. I’m not an active user but love reading updates and the sharing of information between us. 

Gender scan on Saturday - still have a blue instinct as pregnancy and bumps seem similar to me albeit a more sickly this time xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

linds2019 said:


> We wish you well and baby during your pregnancy, sounds like it’s been very traumatic and staying positive takes its toll mentally...
> 
> Stay strong keep smiling and focus on the outcome of your baby being born x
> 
> Wishing you well and this group is amazing and sharing love and advice so thank you ladies. I’m not an active user but love reading updates and the sharing of information between us.
> 
> Gender scan on Saturday - still have a blue instinct as pregnancy and bumps seem similar to me albeit a more sickly this time xx

Hi hon thank you. 
Yes its totally draining. I haven't really been wanting to do much because of feeling so low. I did all the housework on Friday and I've been doing alot of reading. Bible and normol books. Just try and take my mind of it but its always there in my mind no matter how hard I try to push it to the back I just cant. 
I just wish I new for sure that my baby is going to be ok but sadly nobody can predict that even in a normol pregnancy nobody can predict the outcome. 
It's so hard knowing u have a disease that can kill ure unborn child. 
Thank you for ure kind words. Hopefully everything will work out and baby will be just fine. 
I was enjoying watching all the baby shows on TV like one born every minute and stuff like that and on YouTube but now I just cant face it. 
All I'm doing is willing each day and week away to get to a safer stage. 
It's so horrible because this is my last pregnancy and I really wanted to enjoy every moment. But how can I enjoy it when I dont know what the outcome will be? 


I've really started feeling movements now as well. I have an anterior placenta so its took me alot longer than other to feel movements but for the last few days I've been feeling little movements here and there all throughout the day. I can feel him figiting around. And little tiny light light kicks. It's so lovely and I just want that to continue and for him to be born healthy. 
Just praying he makes it[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teanna said:


> Gender scan was today. I'm having a GIRL!!! I've suspected as much from the beginning and so happy to have it confirmed team pink.

Congratulations hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies I know its normol to get itchy in pregnancy. 
But please if u start to get itchy anywhere on ure body and if it keeps u up at night go and see ure doctor. 
I know with this condition I have it says the main place u itch is the palms of hands and souls of feet well that in my situation wasnt true. 
When I started getting itchy on my belly at 11 weeks i just thought it was because my belly was growing. Then the itching spread to my chest my arms and my legs and was like that for weeks. And then my back. 
It's an intense itch and it wakes u up at night and u can itch so much u make urself bleed. 
My palms started to itch a tiny bit about 3 weeks ago. It came out of no where i was hist making my beds and noticed one of my palms was itchy but I know that can just be normol and my bloods at that time were normol so didnt think much of it. Then I noticed I was getting it on a daily daily basis like every now and again my palm wud itch. It wasnt intense tho just mild. Then about 2 weeks ago the souls of my feet began to do the same. Again it wasnt intense just mild. I'd say the rest of the itching on my body was intense. 
With what i have the symptoms show up way b4 ure bloods pick it up. 
I've had this since 11 weeks and at 16 weeks is when my bloods started showing liver problems. 
1 in 150 womon get this liver condition in pregnancy. So please ladies any itching and ure worried please dont leave it. 

Other signs are pale poo
Mine has been yellow for a fee weeks but some womon dont get that some womon just get the itching.
Also dark urine and feeling tired is a sign. 
I just want to make every pregnant womon aware of this horrible disease. 
Itching in pregnancy shud not be ignored.


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies I know its normol to get itchy in pregnancy.
> But please if u start to get itchy anywhere on ure body and if it keeps u up at night go and see ure doctor.
> I know with this condition I have it says the main place u itch is the palms of hands and souls of feet well that in my situation wasnt true.
> When I started getting itchy on my belly at 11 weeks i just thought it was because my belly was growing. Then the itching spread to my chest my arms and my legs and was like that for weeks. And then my back.
> It's an intense itch and it wakes u up at night and u can itch so much u make urself bleed.
> My palms started to itch a tiny bit about 3 weeks ago. It came out of no where i was hist making my beds and noticed one of my palms was itchy but I know that can just be normol and my bloods at that time were normol so didnt think much of it. Then I noticed I was getting it on a daily daily basis like every now and again my palm wud itch. It wasnt intense tho just mild. Then about 2 weeks ago the souls of my feet began to do the same. Again it wasnt intense just mild. I'd say the rest of the itching on my body was intense.
> With what i have the symptoms show up way b4 ure bloods pick it up.
> I've had this since 11 weeks and at 16 weeks is when my bloods started showing liver problems.
> 1 in 150 womon get this liver condition in pregnancy. So please ladies any itching and ure worried please dont leave it.
> 
> Other signs are pale poo
> Mine has been yellow for a fee weeks but some womon dont get that some womon just get the itching.
> Also dark urine and feeling tired is a sign.
> I just want to make every pregnant womon aware of this horrible disease.
> Itching in pregnancy shud not be ignored.

I have the odd itching every now and then on my boobs and lower stomach though i think it is just my skin stretching but I'll definitely mention it to my midwife if it gets more regular. Do they test your blood for it every time they take a sample?


----------



## Shorty88

Happy mothers day ladies.. and to first time mams next year you will have your lil one in your arms celebrating xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> I have the odd itching every now and then on my boobs and lower stomach though i think it is just my skin stretching but I'll definitely mention it to my midwife if it gets more regular. Do they test your blood for it every time they take a sample?

That sounds like normal stretching itching but just keep an eye on it. If it becomes intense and is keeping u awake at night then mention it to the midwife for sure. 
No they dont test for it unless ure having symptoms and I've been reading a few stories where womon kept going to there doctor with severe and itching and kept getting told its normol pregnancy itching. So she was never monitored or given medication because it went undiagnosed and sadly her baby didnt make it. So I hope that lady Sue's the arse of that doctor. 
I'm so glad that I'm medication and they know I have it. 
The medication has really helped with the itching to which is such a relief because I haven't had a decent night sleep in 7 weeks and now I'm sleeping better. I still get a little itchy but it's no where near as bad so I'm hoping that means the medication is working.
The itch with this condition feels like insect bites or prickly heat that's the only way I can describe it. Pluss a few weeks ago my bump was all patchy and bright red and the skin felt like it was burning and was so itchy. I didnt realise at the time that that was also part of it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Really feeling little man moving about now. Cant feel proper kicks yet but can definitely feel him moving. Listened his HB today and it's so so loud now. My bump is getting so big as well so all good signs that he is growing well. 
Not long till my anomaly scan. 
Been for a lovely dog walk today and it's been so sunny and warm. 
Just trying to keep busy to keep my mind off things.


----------



## xjessibabyx

Welllll it's a.....


----------



## Shorty88

xjessibabyx said:


> Welllll it's a.....
> 
> View attachment 1060751
> View attachment 1060752


Lovely photos xx congrats x


----------



## Shorty88

Girls are slowly catching up on the boys...

6 :blue:so far

5 :pink:so far


----------



## Suggerhoney

xjessibabyx said:


> Welllll it's a.....
> 
> View attachment 1060751
> View attachment 1060752

Beautiful pics hon and congratulations


----------



## Suggerhoney

Haven't done a bump pic for a while so thought I wud take one. 
18 weeks and 2 days


----------



## LadyStardust4

Congrats on your girl Jessi!
Exciting that you’re feeling more movement now Sugger :)

Do any of you ladies shop at Boohoo.com? I’m eyeing up some work trousers but can’t decide what size to get. I’m usually a 12 (uk) in jeans/trousers but can be 14 in some places including H&M. Some reviews for Boohoo say they come up small so I don’t know what to go for!

Maternity clothes shopping is the most stressful thing haha


----------



## Shorty88

I have got a few things on Boohoo just last week... true to size... bottoms are a bit loose for me I got a 14 and I am a 14.. but they are for the summer so I'm going to keep them cause I'll be bigger then x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I have my scan tomorrow and I'm dreading it, I don't know why but I'm feeling uneasy about it


----------



## Shorty88

xxmyheartxx said:


> I have my scan tomorrow and I'm dreading it, I don't know why but I'm feeling uneasy about it


Is it your big scan or just a regular scan?

My big scan in on the 31st of May and I'm dreading it


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Shorty88 said:


> Is it your big scan or just a regular scan?
> 
> My big scan in on the 31st of May and I'm dreading it

My big scan, I can't wait til tomorrow is over xxx


----------



## Shorty88

So hormonal reading this.. for anyone that needed to see this x


----------



## linds2019

xjessibabyx said:


> Welllll it's a.....
> 
> View attachment 1060751
> View attachment 1060752

What gorgeous pictures..... congratulations. We sure have a good mix now of boys and girls in this group xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> My big scan, I can't wait til tomorrow is over xxx

Hope ure scan goes well hon. I have my big scan on may 30th and I'm nervous.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LadyStardust4 said:


> Congrats on your girl Jessi!
> Exciting that you’re feeling more movement now Sugger :)
> 
> Do any of you ladies shop at Boohoo.com? I’m eyeing up some work trousers but can’t decide what size to get. I’m usually a 12 (uk) in jeans/trousers but can be 14 in some places including H&M. Some reviews for Boohoo say they come up small so I don’t know what to go for!
> 
> Maternity clothes shopping is the most stressful thing haha

Thanks hon its lovely. I feel it everyday a few times a day. I cant wait to start feeling proper kicks. I will be 19 weeks on Friday so hopefully it will be anytime soon. 
Boohoo.com do some lovely maternity stuff but I'm not sure what there sizes are like. X


----------



## playgirl666

good luck for everyone on there big scans, mine is next thursday the 23rd x


----------



## LNWXO

Girls I’m nervous for the 20 week scan too. I don’t remember being this nervous with my son. It’s making me anxious and making me think well maybe I’m feeling nervous because I have a gut feeling somethings wrong? My anxiety is really playing with me I think :(

My scans on the 21st and il be 19w6d. Praying everything is ok.

I have ordered some stuff from boohoo! I just went with my normal size, and it’s all perfect. I do think I may need to purchase some bigger sized tops nearer to the end though as they don’t have as much give in them as I thought. X


----------



## Sander

It’s so nice you guys have your scans so early, they didn’t book mine until 21+2 :( So I have almost a month to wait still! I’m trying not to think about it too much. I had a ton of anxiety with my son, but this time I haven’t thought about it that much. As it’s getting closer I am starting to worry though :/


----------



## Teanna

I just booked my big scan for June 3rd, I'll be 19W2D, but could have booked it anytime between 19 and 20 weeks. I'm both excited to see my baby again and dreading it too. At least at my 16 weeks ultrasound everything looked normal so I'm taking comfort in that.


----------



## playgirl666

today would have been my mums birthday, and next week on monday will be 5 years since she left us so suddenily :( its always hard but i dont think pregnancy hormones are helping :( x


----------



## LadyStardust4

xxmyheartxx said:


> My big scan, I can't wait til tomorrow is over xxx

Good luck today xx


----------



## doddy0402

Hi girls, I was wondering if I could jump in this group with you? 
I know I am REALLY late to the party, but I've seen some of your posts over the last few weeks and you seem a really nice bunch to share this journey with!
I am 17 +2 today, and found out yesterday that he is a boy!
I dont have a great history with pregnancies - having had several miscarriages and most heartbreakingly a 20 week loss of our daughter in 2017. 
This is our very last attempt at being pregnant, so have all fingers crossed that this little man makes it through.
I am on Clexane and aspirin, and am scheduled in for lots of extra scans so hopefully all of this will let us bring him home safe and well.x


----------



## Shorty88

playgirl666 said:


> today would have been my mums birthday, and next week on monday will be 5 years since she left us so suddenily :( its always hard but i dont think pregnancy hormones are helping :( x


Sorry to hear about your mam xx big hugs to you xx :hugs:


----------



## Shorty88

doddy0402 said:


> Hi girls, I was wondering if I could jump in this group with you?
> I know I am REALLY late to the party, but I've seen some of your posts over the last few weeks and you seem a really nice bunch to share this journey with!
> I am 17 +2 today, and found out yesterday that he is a boy!
> I dont have a great history with pregnancies - having had several miscarriages and most heartbreakingly a 20 week loss of our daughter in 2017.
> This is our very last attempt at being pregnant, so have all fingers crossed that this little man makes it through.
> I am on Clexane and aspirin, and am scheduled in for lots of extra scans so hopefully all of this will let us bring him home safe and well.x


Welcome @doddy0402 what is your due date and I'll add you to the front page xx

Congrats on the boy xx so sorry to hear about your baby girl xx I can't imagine what that was like xx

Hope you have a smooth pregnancy till baby boy is in your arms x


----------



## Shorty88

My god girls I don't know how I'm going to handle the heat in the summer..

Ireland never gets decent weather lol but today it's 19 degrees about 66 Fahrenheit and I'm melting lol can't get the water into me enough lol

Baby is moving loads and getting stronger each week :happydance:xx


----------



## doddy0402

hey @Shorty88 thank you, my due date is October 20th.xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

All ok with baby :cloud9: measurements as they should be, nice juicy placenta I was told lol! He was moving loads and took ages to get a look at his lips, so in love! Hubby was like shall we start buying yet, I'm like nope can you finish the building work 1st before we start buying, Not that we really need much tbh x


----------



## playgirl666

Shorty88 said:


> Sorry to hear about your mam xx big hugs to you xx :hugs:

thank u xx


----------



## Shorty88

xxmyheartxx said:


> All ok with baby :cloud9: measurements as they should be, nice juicy placenta I was told lol! He was moving loads and took ages to get a look at his lips, so in love! Hubby was like shall we start buying yet, I'm like nope can you finish the building work 1st before we start buying, Not that we really need much tbh x


Glad to hear xx such a relief xx


----------



## Jessie7003

doddy0402 said:


> Hi girls, I was wondering if I could jump in this group with you?
> I know I am REALLY late to the party, but I've seen some of your posts over the last few weeks and you seem a really nice bunch to share this journey with!
> I am 17 +2 today, and found out yesterday that he is a boy!
> I dont have a great history with pregnancies - having had several miscarriages and most heartbreakingly a 20 week loss of our daughter in 2017.
> This is our very last attempt at being pregnant, so have all fingers crossed that this little man makes it through.
> I am on Clexane and aspirin, and am scheduled in for lots of extra scans so hopefully all of this will let us bring him home safe and well.x

Welcome :) hopefully all goes well this time! Sorry for your loss/losses, my sister in law had a baby still born at 32 weeks it was awful. 
How has your pregnancy been so far?


----------



## Sushai

Shorty88 said:


> My god girls I don't know how I'm going to handle the heat in the summer..
> 
> Ireland never gets decent weather lol but today it's 19 degrees about 66 Fahrenheit and I'm melting lol can't get the water into me enough lol
> 
> Baby is moving loads and getting stronger each week :happydance:xx

I would kill for 19 degrees! We are going into winter and it’s always over 25, I want some of that cold crisp weather.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> It’s so nice you guys have your scans so early, they didn’t book mine until 21+2 :( So I have almost a month to wait still! I’m trying not to think about it too much. I had a ton of anxiety with my son, but this time I haven’t thought about it that much. As it’s getting closer I am starting to worry though :/

I'll be 20+6 hon so basically 21 weeks. Its crappy when u have to wait longer. Mine is 2 weeks Thursday and it cant come quick enough.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
So I had the hospital call me today where I had my transplant. And they want me to go there on Saturday to see the liver professor and have my bloods done again. Even tho it's an hour and half car journey to get there I'm actually relieved im going to ge getting my bloods done Saturday. It means i will have results next week and will find out if the meds are working. 
Other wise I wud of had to of waited until June 4th. So at least I get to see if things are improving early. 

I actually had my first brown poo today. I know TMI but my poo has been yellow for about 5 weeks but today it was brown. So I was all happy jumping around shouting yay my poo is back to a normol colour. Pluss my pee is not dark so all good signs. 

Feeling little man move alot now. And felt my first little kick last night it was awesome. 

His HB is lovely and strong to so all good so far. 
My big scan is 2 weeks and 1 day away. I'll be 1 day from being 21 weeks. 
Praying all our big scans go brilliantly. 
Lovely weather here in England the last few days so been spending alot of time outside. 
Off food shopping tommorow and gonna get lots of healthy stuff. 
Baby is moving as I'm typing it's so lovely. 
Feeling so much more positive now and hopefully I will get some more info on Saturday. I'm going to be asking lots of questions lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

doddy0402 said:


> hey @Shorty88 thank you, my due date is October 20th.xx

Welcome to the group hon and I'm so sorry about ure loss pregnancy is such a worrying time. I pray u go full term and have a lovely healthy baby boy. [-o&lt;<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> today would have been my mums birthday, and next week on monday will be 5 years since she left us so suddenily :( its always hard but i dont think pregnancy hormones are helping :( x

Thinking of you sweet heart <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> All ok with baby :cloud9: measurements as they should be, nice juicy placenta I was told lol! He was moving loads and took ages to get a look at his lips, so in love! Hubby was like shall we start buying yet, I'm like nope can you finish the building work 1st before we start buying, Not that we really need much tbh x

Congrats hon glad ure scan went well. Mine is 2 weeks tommorow and I'm getting nervous but all looked great at my 16 weeks gender scan so I'm taking comfort in that. 
I'm holding off buying until I get into 3rd tri. I normoly start buying at 24 weeks but with my condition I'm to afraid to start buying stuff so gonna hold out until I hit 3rd tri then go blue nuts haha


----------



## Shorty88

My big scan isn't till the 31st of May I'll be nearly 22 weeks.. I dont know why it's so late I think they had me down as my old dues date and just booked it based on that...

Iv had a few scans and the one on Thursday she looked at baby loads trying to make sure everything was ok. I'm sure it will be fine but the aniexty of that scan is horrible.. I'm looking forward to it being over. I'm going on holidays 14th of June so I'll start buying everything when I get back... 

I don't think I have mentioned this but I'm a career for my dd1 she has autism. Sweetest lil girl ever... I took a 2 year leave of absence in work to get her all the early intervention she needed.. I'm due back to work in Aug :dohh: Only for the month I'll be starting my matertintiy leave at start of September. I get my full wages paid for 6 months as part of my materinty leave im with the company 12 years. so I had to go back in order to get paid. Can't say my job is too happy with me but I don't care I'm not stressing about it. So I want to have everything nearly bought/ready by the time I'm due back to work cause once I finish it will be getting the girls ready for school and my section will be done some time in September (late)


----------



## Demotivated

My big scan is on Saturday :| :|
ill be 19W1D 

And as expected, i am very very nervous, lol


----------



## Jessie7003

Sander said:


> It’s so nice you guys have your scans so early, they didn’t book mine until 21+2 :( So I have almost a month to wait still! I’m trying not to think about it too much. I had a ton of anxiety with my son, but this time I haven’t thought about it that much. As it’s getting closer I am starting to worry though :/

Mines is at 21 weeks so I know how you feel! 2 weeks on Friday I'm excited to see baby again but nervous.


----------



## doddy0402

Jessie7003 said:


> Welcome :) hopefully all goes well this time! Sorry for your loss/losses, my sister in law had a baby still born at 32 weeks it was awful.
> How has your pregnancy been so far?

hey, thanks for the welcome! so far this pregnancy has been pretty uneventful, lots of morning sickness that has only just got better, and I *think* I'm feeling movements...but then every couple of days I have a freak out, thinking it's all in my head!
I am booked in for scans every 10 days or so around this period - mostly for my sanity I think - but he is showing as a little small at the moment so they need to keep an eye on that too. 
Using my doppler every day is helping too.
sending my love to your sister in law, it was most definitely the most difficult thing I have ever experienced.x


----------



## Jessie7003

doddy0402 said:


> hey, thanks for the welcome! so far this pregnancy has been pretty uneventful, lots of morning sickness that has only just got better, and I *think* I'm feeling movements...but then every couple of days I have a freak out, thinking it's all in my head!
> I am booked in for scans every 10 days or so around this period - mostly for my sanity I think - but he is showing as a little small at the moment so they need to keep an eye on that too.
> Using my doppler every day is helping too.
> sending my love to your sister in law, it was most definitely the most difficult thing I have ever experienced.x

Yeah I suffered with ‘morning’ sickness too until 16 weeks, I’m now nearly 19 and it’s amazing not being sick anymore. Still nauseous all the time though. 
I think I’m feeling movements too but not too sure as it’s my first and I have an anterior placenta.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Jessie7003 said:


> Yeah I suffered with ‘morning’ sickness too until 16 weeks, I’m now nearly 19 and it’s amazing not being sick anymore. Still nauseous all the time though.
> I think I’m feeling movements too but not too sure as it’s my first and I have an anterior placenta.

 You just described me. <3<3


----------



## Jessie7003

WishMeABaby said:


> You just described me. <3<3

Now the sickness is away I feel slightly normal however the tiredness and peeing constantly is crazy!


----------



## Suggerhoney

My sickness returned last night. All night I felt sick and this morning was dry heaving to the point of almost throwing up but managed to just about control it. It went away in the afternoon. Just hope it's not gonna be back for good because with DS I was sick the whole 40 weeks on and off. 
I know i wont be going anywhere near 40 weeks this time so at least I wont have to put up with the sickness for to long this time. 
Sorry some of u have to wait so long for ure big scan. I thought mine was late being as I'll be 20+6 but 22 weeks gosh.
I had to wait an extra week for my 12 week scan i had to wait till 13 weeks which sucked but I think it was because I chose to have the genetic screening and they prefer u to be 13 to 14 weeks for that. 

Will any of u ladies be having scans after the 20 week one? 
I've already been told I will have growth scans every 3 to 4 weeks from 26 weeks but I think I will have to have even more scans now because they want to monitor the baby closely. That's always a good thing tho so I'm not complaining. I will find out more on 4th June. I may even get an induction or c section date but I know even If I do it can be brought forward so I expect I will be getting a couple of new due dates. 
It's my nannas 83rd birthday on September 11th and I will be just over 35 weeks pregnant. Wudnt it be awesome if I had my baby that day. 
My nana is like a mother to me so it wud be so awesome. Just hope I make it to September. Dont want him coming b4 then. 

It's great feeling movements at last. They are everyday all throughout the day he is so active. Still not feeling proper kicks yet but I'm sure I will soon. 
Cant believe I'll be 19 weeks on Friday it doesn't seem to long ago we were all posting in this group posting our pregnancy tests. It's crazy Haha. And theres now a Jan 2020 thread can u believe it


----------



## Nolimitxox

Being the last to be due on this thread sometimes stinks because I'm so far behind a lot of you. Hahaha I love hearing about how things are moving along and forward in healthy manors for you all, even with some of the health scares. I know you're all in terrific hands of obs and midwives and I strongly feel all will be well with this group of women and babies.

For us were just about to hit 17 weeks. We listen to our babes heart often and our next scan will be on June 12th. We plan on having a gender reveal shortly after, so we've switch from team yellow but we won't know to which side for another 3 weeks. We are beyond excited though!


----------



## Sushai

20 weeks today! I can’t believe I made it to the halfway point already!

Suggerhoney I will most likely be getting another scan as my placenta is located less than 2cm away from my cervix. I’ll be seeing my ob tomorrow and they will most likely advise as to when that will be done. I really hope my placenta shifts upwards as I don’t want to have a csection because of it.

Lovely bump nolimitxox!


----------



## Teanna

I'll likely have an extra scan or 2 later on. My blood work flagged a marker at 12 weeks that may indicate a small baby so were just keeping a eye on it. Baby is measuring on track so far so I'm not actually concerned and uterus was actually measuring ahead a bit. 

@Nolimitxox I agree about being one of the last due. Just 16+5 now and I feel some in this group are pretty far ahead but I do like seeing what to expect in a few weeks. Also cute bump :)


----------



## Jessie7003

Can anyone describe to me what a kick feels like? I keep getting random little twiges throughout the day just below my belly button. It's mostly my left side but sometimes is my right also. Could this be baby? It's like at the start when you got cramps but they lasted ages and this is literally 1 twinge for like a second or 2 and then it's gone as fast as it came. 

I'm not planned for anymore scans after my 20 (21) week scan but i have a strange feeling that due to my bump being big that my midwife might request a growth scan at my next midwife appointment in July. I'm actually so big for a first time mummy though I was very slim before I got pregnant.


----------



## xjessibabyx

My big scan isn't until 10th June so still a little while. I already have 3 growth scans booked for after then too as our daughters birth weight only plotted on the 1st centile and they said the placenta was tiny so may not have been sufficient (luckily I went into labour at 38 weeks otherwise I dread to think) so they are monitoring this one and may end up inducing me which is a bit scary as I went completely natural with my daughter with no intervention at all but as long as baby is healthy that's all that matters.


----------



## Demotivated

I'll b having monthly scans as well, since DS had low birth weight with suspected IUGR. I have high resistance flow in my uterine arteries so doctor wants to monitor everything closely.

Not complaining though it becomes v stressful.

Almost half-way through. 19weeks tmrw and baby will mostly likely come out btween 37-38weeks mark :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm down for growth scans at 24,28,32,36 and 40 though with my last pregnancy I was getting scanned every 2 weeks from 32 weeks due to slow growth/pre eclampsia. I'm hoping this one we will avoid it though ive had it the past 3 pregnancies.
Will be interesting how little/big this one will be, my others 
dd1 8lb14
dd2 7lb14
ds1 9lb 13
ds2 6lb 15


----------



## doddy0402

I have the proper 20 week scan at 20+5 on 7th June, and I've got another scan coming up on Wednesday just to check size as he was measuring about a week behind this week, and want to check he has caught up again.
depending on what they see on those scans, I am then in for scan every 4 weeks or so again to check growth.
@Nolimitxox lovely bump pic! I'm a little jealous, I still look like I just ate a big meal, I want a lovely defined bump like you!
@Jessie7003 for me kicks this early can easily be confused for gas! They dont hurt, and kind of feel like bubbles of air moving in your belly if that helps at all?


----------



## LadyStardust4

My big scan is on 28th May and I am counting down the days! I just want to see my little one on the screen again, make sure everything looks healthy and find out whether we're expecting a little boy or girl.

My bump must have popped overnight as EVERYBODY at work today has noticed it and commented haha. I am getting a lot of people telling me I look like I'm carrying a boy. I always imagined myself with a girl but sounds less and less likely! I'm happy as long as baby is healthy though.

Welcome @doddy! It is a lovely group of women here and has kept me sane at times lol. Really sorry to hear about your loss. I had a loss at 12 weeks last year and suffered some anxiety after so I really cannot fathom how you got through it. You are a strong lady :)

I know it is slightly off topic but it anybody following the proposed 'Heartbeat Bill' in Georgia? I'm usually not really affected by stuff in the news but this has really angered me!


----------



## doddy0402

oh my God, dont get me started on the heartbeat bill thing!!
I 100% believe in choice - although it isn't something I think I would ever do, I would want the CHOICE to do so if I want/need to. 
I also dont think that it has been well thought through. From my obstetric history, it would show several occasions of medically managed abortion, as that is what they had to do to allow me to miscarry/deliver properly. To think that potentially I, or my doctor would be investigated to make sure I haven't terminated all these times on purpose...and who is paying for all these unwanted children that they will force to be born?


----------



## LadyStardust4

doddy0402 said:


> oh my God, dont get me started on the heartbeat bill thing!!
> I 100% believe in choice - although it isn't something I think I would ever do, I would want the CHOICE to do so if I want/need to.
> I also dont think that it has been well thought through. From my obstetric history, it would show several occasions of medically managed abortion, as that is what they had to do to allow me to miscarry/deliver properly. To think that potentially I, or my doctor would be investigated to make sure I haven't terminated all these times on purpose...and who is paying for all these unwanted children that they will force to be born?

Exactly!! The baby I 'lost' did have a heartbeat but due to severe case of Edwards, it's condition was incompatible with life. It would have been dangerous for me to carry on the pregnancy. In any case, a woman should ALWAYS have a choice. Feels like such a step back for human rights. It's awful.


----------



## Sander

Exciting everyone’s scans are coming up again! This will probably be my last scan. I did have one at 29 weeks with DS, but it was for spotting. I haven’t spotted with this baby whereas I spotted all the time with DS, so I don’t expect to have any extra scans.

Still not feeling any movement - but I’m not very good at just sitting there to feel for it.

I read about the heartbeat bill too. I probably have an unpopular opinion but I think there should at least be stricter rules towards abortions. I understand why some women want/need them - and after my son I fully understood how pregnancy and delivery can permanently alter and damage your body - but it’s very hard for me to understand those women who are in a good position to have a child but simply don’t want to. My babies were babies both inside of me and out, and I just feel like it’s not fair that they don’t get any say in the value of their lives just because they’re growing inside of their mother.

Ideally we could ease up on adoption rules as that’s so ridiculously expensive and complicated. So many women deal with infertility, and I’m sure they would adopt many of these unwanted babies in a heartbeat if it wasn’t going to cost them tens of thousands of dollars.

Anyhow I don’t want to start a debate or anything and I understand it’s a really heated topic for a lot of people, but I figured I’d share my view too. Hopefully it didn’t sound awful. I know a lot of abortions performed are medically necessary, or performed because the woman was raped etc. To me that’s a different scenario than those who use it as a convenience.

I’ll go hide in the corner now... :wacko:


----------



## doddy0402

Sander said:


> Exciting everyone’s scans are coming up again! This will probably be my last scan. I did have one at 29 weeks with DS, but it was for spotting. I haven’t spotted with this baby whereas I spotted all the time with DS, so I don’t expect to have any extra scans.
> 
> Still not feeling any movement - but I’m not very good at just sitting there to feel for it.
> 
> I read about the heartbeat bill too. I probably have an unpopular opinion but I think there should at least be stricter rules towards abortions. I understand why some women want/need them - and after my son I fully understood how pregnancy and delivery can permanently alter and damage your body - but it’s very hard for me to understand those women who are in a good position to have a child but simply don’t want to. My babies were babies both inside of me and out, and I just feel like it’s not fair that they don’t get any say in the value of their lives just because they’re growing inside of their mother.
> 
> Ideally we could ease up on adoption rules as that’s so ridiculously expensive and complicated. So many women deal with infertility, and I’m sure they would adopt many of these unwanted babies in a heartbeat if it wasn’t going to cost them tens of thousands of dollars.
> 
> Anyhow I don’t want to start a debate or anything and I understand it’s a really heated topic for a lot of people, but I figured I’d share my view too. Hopefully it didn’t sound awful. I know a lot of abortions performed are medically necessary, or performed because the woman was raped etc. To me that’s a different scenario than those who use it as a convenience.
> 
> I’ll go hide in the corner now... :wacko:

LOL no need to hide!! Everyone is entitled to their opinion! 
It's a very emotive subject, and I have found it is difficult to get facts and figures to form an opinion as a lot of the information out there is skewed to reflect the opinion of the writer. I honestly believe that there are very few people who would actually CHOOSE to terminate after 1st tri, unless it was for medical reasons, and I think the UK's laws (not including N.Ireland) are sufficient with the cut off being 23weeks6days. the heartbeat bill means that there is such a tiny window of time available to do anything about it, bareing in mind most women don't know they are pregnant until after 4 weeks, and heartbeats can be detected as soon as 5 weeks and a couple of days. In that week period, they would have to get their head around the situation, very quickly decide what they want to do, find a doctor who is willing to do it, and get booked in to complete the procedure. Rushing it like that is surely going to lead to people regretting their decision because they didn't have time to think it through properly.
Sorry about the ramble, been thinking about this a lot today!x


----------



## Shorty88

It's like we are going back in time.. so sad to see what is happening in Alabama.. but I can't talk.. Ireland only legalised abortion in Oct.. you would get more years for having an abortion in Ireland than murder... if you needed an abortion in Ireland even after been raped or medical needed you would still have to travel to the UK or buy tablets through the black market... it was horrific not been in charge of your own body... some woman that where told there baby wouldn't survive outside the womb where still made to carry on with the pregnancy till the baby died naturally.. I'm ashamed that this was my country but we repealed and it won with a landslide. Abortion is allowed only up to 12 weeks non medical.. medical is based on your right and what the doc recommend


----------



## Sander

doddy0402 said:


> LOL no need to hide!! Everyone is entitled to their opinion!
> It's a very emotive subject, and I have found it is difficult to get facts and figures to form an opinion as a lot of the information out there is skewed to reflect the opinion of the writer. I honestly believe that there are very few people who would actually CHOOSE to terminate after 1st tri, unless it was for medical reasons, and I think the UK's laws (not including N.Ireland) are sufficient with the cut off being 23weeks6days. the heartbeat bill means that there is such a tiny window of time available to do anything about it, bareing in mind most women don't know they are pregnant until after 4 weeks, and heartbeats can be detected as soon as 5 weeks and a couple of days. In that week period, they would have to get their head around the situation, very quickly decide what they want to do, find a doctor who is willing to do it, and get booked in to complete the procedure. Rushing it like that is surely going to lead to people regretting their decision because they didn't have time to think it through properly.
> Sorry about the ramble, been thinking about this a lot today!x

I can agree with you, to me there’s not much logic in saying you have to wait for the heartbeat to appear, as assuming it’s a healthy baby there would have eventually been a heartbeat even if you terminated earlier. It’s like they’re basing logic on a technicality, and it’s true that women are going to be more likely to make a decision they won’t be happy with if they don’t have enough time to decide. Either allow it or don’t, but the 6 week rule doesn’t make sense as the baby would have developed a heartbeat even if you terminate at 4 or 5 weeks. Hopefully that makes sense haha


----------



## LadyStardust4

So sorry - I shouldn’t have brought politics into our safe space!!


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> It's like we are going back in time.. so sad to see what is happening in Alabama.. but I can't talk.. Ireland only legalised abortion in Oct.. you would get more years for having an abortion in Ireland than murder... if you needed an abortion in Ireland even after been raped or medical needed you would still have to travel to the UK or buy tablets through the black market... it was horrific not been in charge of your own body... some woman that where told there baby wouldn't survive outside the womb where still made to carry on with the pregnancy till the baby died naturally.. I'm ashamed that this was my country but we repealed and it won with a landslide. Abortion is allowed only up to 12 weeks non medical.. medical is based on your right and what the doc recommend

It's still illegal up north here it's ridiculous! Not that I would ever personally get one but I believe in choice.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Can't escape this topic anywhere right now.

The issue with rape or incest abortion is that majority of these claims are not always accompanied by a police report. You can't prosecute a pervert or rapist without evidence and if you abort the baby testing dna is a definitive answer to the question of pregnancy induced by rape or incest. If there was a rule about it requiring a police report and dna testing to prove then I could see that being productive.

I don't believe abortion is the answer for a woman or man's failure to use proper precaution or birth control.

I don't believe abortion is the answer for what some doctors would claim is an unviable pregnancy post 26 weeks. Our bodies are strange, women have stillbirths and babies that are not able to survive outside the womb all the time. Is it hard? You bet. But I will use this example: some women have their babies miscarried naturally and under chromosome testing they find out the baby had Turner's syndrome. But Turner's is a compatible with life chromosome abnormality so who is really to say what babies are viable and aren't? Only your body can naturally select that. A medical professional can guide you and give you the odds but they cannot say with complete certainty (in most cases) if that baby has a chance at life.

What this really boils down to for me, the way I see it, is if babies are wanted any longer after a severe (or sometimes mild) diagnosis is made. It has nothing to do with life, viability, or anything else. It has to do with if the baby is wanted. And no one can tell a woman or man to want a child.

It's sad but true. It's sad to me countries like Iceland want to eliminate down syndrome. I know several downs people who have touched my heart in so many ways and are so successful and are living an almost normal life. My life would not be the same without knowing these people with downs and it comes down to some women are not ready to be a mother to a special needs child. Does this mean the child shouldnt be given a life and chance to survive? To me, no. But I don't speak for everyone and while I haven't been in the shoes of women who have had to make that choice I did carry around my already deceased baby boy for 2.5 weeks while waiting for a natural miscarriage and it was absolute torture. I am forever grateful for the opportunity to have a d&e which is an abortion (it's the same procedure).

This is such a diverse topic and its not up to you or me to decide what's best for each woman in her own circumstance.

That's what's so sad about these new proposed laws. There should be no laws regarding abortion. It's a medical procedure that should be discussed between you and your doctor. And it shouldn't be about the mother. It should be about the baby. And I agree with whoever wrote about reforming the laws for adoption (sorry I forgot while writing this all on my soap box). If it wasn't so costly and required all kinds of red tape, more women might be willing to carry to term and give their babies the life they deserve to be given rather than ending a life simply because that baby is no longer wanted. People are not like dogs or cats, you can't just decide you don't want them anymore.

#endrant


----------



## LadyStardust4

Nolimitxox said:


> Can't escape this topic anywhere right now.
> 
> The issue with rape or incest abortion is that majority of these claims are not always accompanied by a police report. You can't prosecute a pervert or rapist without evidence and if you abort the baby testing dna is a definitive answer to the question of pregnancy induced by rape or incest. If there was a rule about it requiring a police report and dna testing to prove then I could see that being productive.
> 
> I don't believe abortion is the answer for a woman or man's failure to use proper precaution or birth control.
> 
> I don't believe abortion is the answer for what some doctors would claim is an unviable pregnancy post 26 weeks. Our bodies are strange, women have stillbirths and babies that are not able to survive outside the womb all the time. Is it hard? You bet. But I will use this example: some women have their babies miscarried naturally and under chromosome testing they find out the baby had Turner's syndrome. But Turner's is a compatible with life chromosome abnormality so who is really to say what babies are viable and aren't? Only your body can naturally select that. A medical professional can guide you and give you the odds but they cannot say with complete certainty (in most cases) if that baby has a chance at life.
> 
> What this really boils down to for me, the way I see it, is if babies are wanted any longer after a severe (or sometimes mild) diagnosis is made. It has nothing to do with life, viability, or anything else. It has to do with if the baby is wanted. And no one can tell a woman or man to want a child.
> 
> It's sad but true. It's sad to me countries like Iceland want to eliminate down syndrome. I know several downs people who have touched my heart in so many ways and are so successful and are living an almost normal life. My life would not be the same without knowing these people with downs and it comes down to some women are not ready to be a mother to a special needs child. Does this mean the child shouldnt be given a life and chance to survive? To me, no. But I don't speak for everyone and while I haven't been in the shoes of women who have had to make that choice I did carry around my already deceased baby boy for 2.5 weeks while waiting for a natural miscarriage and it was absolute torture. I am forever grateful for the opportunity to have a d&e which is an abortion (it's the same procedure).
> 
> This is such a diverse topic and its not up to you or me to decide what's best for each woman in her own circumstance.
> 
> That's what's so sad about these new proposed laws. There should be no laws regarding abortion. It's a medical procedure that should be discussed between you and your doctor. And it shouldn't be about the mother. It should be about the baby. And I agree with whoever wrote about reforming the laws for adoption (sorry I forgot while writing this all on my soap box). If it wasn't so costly and required all kinds of red tape, more women might be willing to carry to term and give their babies the life they deserve to be given rather than ending a life simply because that baby is no longer wanted. People are not like dogs or cats, you can't just decide you don't want them anymore.
> 
> #endrant

I don’t think we will all agree on this topic so we should probably park it and get back to talking about our babies which luckily... are very much wanted and we have the capacity to care for


----------



## Shorty88

Ladies... I felt a kick from the outside :happydance::headspin::dance: I was lying in bed listening to my new fav song (I don't care Justin bieber and ed sheeran) and baby gave a kick to my left side where i had my hand.. 

I'm so in love :cloud9:


----------



## LadyStardust4

Shorty88 said:


> Ladies... I felt a kick from the outside :happydance::headspin::dance: I was lying in bed listening to my new fav song (I don't care Justin bieber and ed sheeran) and baby gave a kick to my left side where i had my hand..
> 
> I'm so in love :cloud9:

That's amazing!! Congrats :) I'm still not really feeling much at all and I'm 19 weeks on Sunday! I can't wait for a big kick!


----------



## LNWXO

Shorty88 said:


> Ladies... I felt a kick from the outside :happydance::headspin::dance: I was lying in bed listening to my new fav song (I don't care Justin bieber and ed sheeran) and baby gave a kick to my left side where i had my hand..
> 
> I'm so in love :cloud9:

I love that song! I’m such a big bieber fan lol! Amazing that you have felt baby from the outside :) I’m only just able to feel little flutters from the inside. Bloody anterior placenta lol, I had the same with my son aswell!!! X


----------



## Shorty88

I'm a huge ed sheeran fan.. he could sing Mary had a little lamb and it would be a number one song lol.. both my girls love ed sheeran cause that is all I listened too when pregnant with them lol x


----------



## Shorty88

Baby has another concert next week.. spice girls!!! im so excited to see them.. wish I could drink but sure I can dance and remember the concert lol x


----------



## LNWXO

Shorty88 said:


> Baby has another concert next week.. spice girls!!! im so excited to see them.. wish I could drink but sure I can dance and remember the concert lol x

Haha aww! I love ed too, he’s lovely isn’t he! Oh I have a few friends going to see spice girls, I did like them back in the day, but I was more of a bewitched kinda girl haha! I’m seeing Ariana Grande in sept and il be 37 weeks pregnant.... wish me luck lol! Xx


----------



## Shorty88

LNWXO said:


> Haha aww! I love ed too, he’s lovely isn’t he! Oh I have a few friends going to see spice girls, I did like them back in the day, but I was more of a bewitched kinda girl haha! I’m seeing Ariana Grande in sept and il be 37 weeks pregnant.... wish me luck lol! Xx


Would love to see ariana I say her concert would be amazing.. you never know the vibrations might jump start your labour lol. Hopefully after the concert tho lol. 

I have back street boys in june and westlife in July.. 90s fan girl life been made with all the 90s bands concerts lol. 

I have been to see boyzone and take that at the start of this year lol


----------



## Demotivated

T-14hours to big scan :|

I guess I am going to be the first one in the group to have the anatomy scan..

Pretty nervous but trying to not think about it


----------



## Shorty88

Demotivated said:


> T-14hours to big scan :|
> 
> I guess I am going to be the first one in the group to have the anatomy scan..
> 
> Pretty nervous but trying to not think about it


Best of luck.. think one or two had theirs last week. 

Hope everything goes well..are you going to find out?


----------



## Demotivated

Shorty88 said:


> Best of luck.. think one or two had theirs last week.
> 
> Hope everything goes well..are you going to find out?

Not finding out the gender.. so it's going to be a surprise till we birth :)

There r so many things which can go up & down..and my last scan had some slight issues.. let's hope they would not have worsened, if not improved


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Demotivated said:


> T-14hours to big scan :|
> 
> I guess I am going to be the first one in the group to have the anatomy scan..
> 
> Pretty nervous but trying to not think about it

I had mine on Tuesday and was very anxious about it, thankfully all was well. Good luck with your scan x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
I felt some Kicks from the outside and hubby has felt baby moving to:yipee:
The kicks are not strong but u can sometimes feel it from the outside. I am 19 weeks now I cant believe it.

Have my hospital appointment tommorow to see my liver professor and have some bloods done. 
Please keep ure fingers crossed ladies that I get some much needed good news and that the medication for the cholestasis is working abs the bile acid levels have come right down. 

Cant believe how much i can feel baby now. He is so active which is really reassuring and hubby feeling him for the very first time yesterday was just such a magical moment. 

Just pray little man keeps growing and thriving. 
I'm really scared about how premature he may be and how tiny he will be. 

I really hope I can make it to 35 weeks. 

Even tho I'm having bloods done tommorow I wont get the results until next week but as I'm seeing the liver transplant professor i will be asking him lots of questions and I'm just hoping he can put my mind at some much needed rest. 

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> I felt some Kicks from the outside and hubby has felt baby moving to:yipee:
> The kicks are not strong but u can sometimes feel it from the outside. I am 19 weeks now I cant believe it.
> 
> Have my hospital appointment tommorow to see my liver professor and have some bloods done.
> Please keep ure fingers crossed ladies that I get some much needed good news and that the medication for the cholestasis is working abs the bile acid levels have come right down.
> 
> Cant believe how much i can feel baby now. He is so active which is really reassuring and hubby feeling him for the very first time yesterday was just such a magical moment.
> 
> Just pray little man keeps growing and thriving.
> I'm really scared about how premature he may be and how tiny he will be.
> 
> I really hope I can make it to 35 weeks.
> 
> Even tho I'm having bloods done tommorow I wont get the results until next week but as I'm seeing the liver transplant professor i will be asking him lots of questions and I'm just hoping he can put my mind at some much needed rest.
> 
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


Keeping you and baby in my thoughts and hope that your levels have decreased.

Yay for hubby feeling movements xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> Not finding out the gender.. so it's going to be a surprise till we birth :)
> 
> There r so many things which can go up & down..and my last scan had some slight issues.. let's hope they would not have worsened, if not improved


Good luck with ure scan hon. I still have another 13 days to wait until mine and I'm so nervous about it


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Keeping you and baby in my thoughts and hope that your levels have decreased.
> 
> Yay for hubby feeling movements xxx


Awww thank you sweety.
Wud be nice to get some good news for a change. Just hoping everything has leveled out. Still another 13 days until my big scan and im so nervous about it.


----------



## Sander

Guys I super need help with names!! My son’s name is Elias Oliver and I absolutely loved both those names - now I’m upset with myself I didn’t leave Oliver to name the next one. At the time I thought what if I don’t have 2 boys, then I won’t get to use it. Ugh, I know I could still use it but I don’t know about having this baby with that name and DS1 with it as a middle name. 

I’m majorly struggling with it, spending hours on baby name sites and not loving anything :(

This is the closest I can get so far with a list, but I still just can’t see any of them sticking. I loved Elias and Oliver because they’re kind of soft sounding, flow-y names, each with 3 syllables and starting with a vowel. And not too common (Elias anyways). Anyhow here’s my list, ANY help would be appreciated!! (I starred my most likely choices)

Sawyer 

Thatcher 

Tucker 

Alistair 

Cooper 

Jasper 

Theodore 

Ezra 

Thomas 

Charlie 

Bennett * (Ben)

Rowan *

Henry *

Levi 

Holden 

Isaac 

Wyatt

August

Watson


----------



## Shorty88

Sander said:


> Guys I super need help with names!! My son’s name is Elias Oliver and I absolutely loved both those names - now I’m upset with myself I didn’t leave Oliver to name the next one. At the time I thought what if I don’t have 2 boys, then I won’t get to use it. Ugh, I know I could still use it but I don’t know about having this baby with that name and DS1 with it as a middle name.
> 
> I’m majorly struggling with it, spending hours on baby name sites and not loving anything :(
> 
> This is the closest I can get so far with a list, but I still just can’t see any of them sticking. I loved Elias and Oliver because they’re kind of soft sounding, flow-y names, each with 3 syllables and starting with a vowel. And not too common (Elias anyways). Anyhow here’s my list, ANY help would be appreciated!! (I starred my most likely choices)
> 
> Sawyer
> 
> Thatcher
> 
> Tucker
> 
> Alistair
> 
> Cooper
> 
> Jasper
> 
> Theodore
> 
> Ezra
> 
> Thomas
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Bennett * (Ben)
> 
> Rowan *
> 
> Henry *
> 
> Levi
> 
> Holden
> 
> Isaac
> 
> Wyatt
> 
> August
> 
> Watson


I love Sawyer real unusual well I only came across one and it's a autism blogger mam I follow..

I'm the same boat with a boys name.. I wanted Glen its hubbys name too he thinks it will get confused but I was going to call the baby jr..


----------



## Shorty88

That's great @Suggerhoney I felt a kick on the outside last night too x 

Hope everything goes well in your next app x


----------



## Nolimitxox

I'm so jealous of all you that have felt their babes from the outside! I'm just an inside baby feeler at the moment. I can't wait to share them with my husband.

I hope your scan goes well demotivated!!! Fingers crossed!!!

Sugger I'm sure your bloods will be fine. :) Your doctor's are taking such great care of you!


----------



## Demotivated

Thank you ladies. Off to sleep now . Scan In 11 hours .. by the time it's morning fr u guys, I would hve had my scan. Will update here


----------



## LadyStardust4

Sander said:


> Guys I super need help with names!! My son’s name is Elias Oliver and I absolutely loved both those names - now I’m upset with myself I didn’t leave Oliver to name the next one. At the time I thought what if I don’t have 2 boys, then I won’t get to use it. Ugh, I know I could still use it but I don’t know about having this baby with that name and DS1 with it as a middle name.
> 
> I’m majorly struggling with it, spending hours on baby name sites and not loving anything :(
> 
> This is the closest I can get so far with a list, but I still just can’t see any of them sticking. I loved Elias and Oliver because they’re kind of soft sounding, flow-y names, each with 3 syllables and starting with a vowel. And not too common (Elias anyways). Anyhow here’s my list, ANY help would be appreciated!! (I starred my most likely choices)
> 
> Sawyer
> 
> Thatcher
> 
> Tucker
> 
> Alistair
> 
> Cooper
> 
> Jasper
> 
> Theodore
> 
> Ezra
> 
> Thomas
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Bennett * (Ben)
> 
> Rowan *
> 
> Henry *
> 
> Levi
> 
> Holden
> 
> Isaac
> 
> Wyatt
> 
> August
> 
> Watson

If you love the name Oliver, I say go for that! My husbands middle name is his younger brothers first name. I don’t think it’s a big deal :)


----------



## LadyStardust4

Demotivated said:


> Thank you ladies. Off to sleep now . Scan In 11 hours .. by the time it's morning fr u guys, I would hve had my scan. Will update here

Best of luck! I’m sure it’ll all be fine x


----------



## xjessibabyx

I still haven't felt my baby kick I'm 17 weeks 3 days.. I had felt my previous daughter kicking by now. Hoping its soon.


----------



## Sander

xjessibabyx said:


> I still haven't felt my baby kick I'm 17 weeks 3 days.. I had felt my previous daughter kicking by now. Hoping its soon.

I’m 17+5 and haven’t felt baby yet either xx 
I have an anterior placenta, do you know if you do too?


----------



## xjessibabyx

Sander said:


> I’m 17+5 and haven’t felt baby yet either xx
> I have an anterior placenta, do you know if you do too?

Yes I do too! They never mentioned it at the dating scan but at my gender scan they told me it's anterior. I wonder when we will likely to feel movements then.. Be nice to have peace of mind x


----------



## LNWXO

I have an anterior placenta too. I did with my son aswell, and I felt him at about 20 weeks. This time I’ve just started to feel movements (18-19 weeks) hopefully not long now :) xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Guys I super need help with names!! My son’s name is Elias Oliver and I absolutely loved both those names - now I’m upset with myself I didn’t leave Oliver to name the next one. At the time I thought what if I don’t have 2 boys, then I won’t get to use it. Ugh, I know I could still use it but I don’t know about having this baby with that name and DS1 with it as a middle name.
> 
> I’m majorly struggling with it, spending hours on baby name sites and not loving anything :(
> 
> This is the closest I can get so far with a list, but I still just can’t see any of them sticking. I loved Elias and Oliver because they’re kind of soft sounding, flow-y names, each with 3 syllables and starting with a vowel. And not too common (Elias anyways). Anyhow here’s my list, ANY help would be appreciated!! (I starred my most likely choices)
> 
> Sawyer
> 
> Thatcher
> 
> Tucker
> 
> Alistair
> 
> Cooper
> 
> Jasper
> 
> Theodore
> 
> Ezra
> 
> Thomas
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Bennett * (Ben)
> 
> Rowan *
> 
> Henry *
> 
> Levi
> 
> Holden
> 
> Isaac
> 
> Wyatt
> 
> August
> 
> Watson

Loving all these names hon. 
It's so hard isn't it. I had a few girls names picked out but we just cant come to a decision on a boys name.

I really like 
Ralphie 
Olly
Oliver
Teddy
Toby
Jacob
Joseph 
Noah
Louie
George

But my husband hates them. 
He likes the name 
Tommy-Lee but I think it sounds like a pair of Jean's lol](*,)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> That's great @Suggerhoney I felt a kick on the outside last night too x
> 
> Hope everything goes well in your next app x

I really hope so hon
Yes I'm quite surprised I'm feeling so much now considering i have an anterior placenta. I've been feeling movements since I hit 18 weeks last Friday so that's a whole week now and it's been everyday and all throughout the day. 

There not really strong movements but u can notice them without having to concentrate. Sometimes it totally takes me by surprise and I'm like oooh Haha. 

It's like he is letting me know he is ok in there.


----------



## Suggerhoney

xjessibabyx said:


> Yes I do too! They never mentioned it at the dating scan but at my gender scan they told me it's anterior. I wonder when we will likely to feel movements then.. Be nice to have peace of mind x

I started feeling movements at 18 weeks hon and husband felt baby kick yesterday. I'm now 19 weeks. So u shud start feeling stuff any time now.


----------



## Shorty88

@Suggerhoney I like tommy lee but all I think about is Pamela Anderson ex hubby


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> Loving all these names hon.
> It's so hard isn't it. I had a few girls names picked out but we just cant come to a decision on a boys name.
> 
> I really like
> Ralphie
> Olly
> Oliver
> Teddy
> Toby
> Jacob
> Joseph
> Noah
> Louie
> George
> 
> But my husband hates them.
> He likes the name
> Tommy-Lee but I think it sounds like a pair of Jean's lol](*,)

Such cute names Sugger - could you elongate any of them so your hubby would like them? Like I know you can shorten Theodore to Teddy etc.

I agree Tommy-Lee is like jeans :haha: Maybe just Tommy? That would be cute!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> @Suggerhoney I like tommy lee but all I think about is Pamela Anderson ex hubby

Oh yeah hahaha. I totally forgot about him hahahaha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Such cute names Sugger - could you elongate any of them so your hubby would like them? Like I know you can shorten Theodore to Teddy etc.
> 
> I agree Tommy-Lee is like jeans :haha: Maybe just Tommy? That would be cute!

That's a good idea hon. I'll have to work on the hubby lol.


----------



## brittany12

Hey everyone! Back from our cruise! Was so nice but so excited to sleep in my bed tonight!!! 

-I’ve been feeling movements <3 
-Big scan is Monday morning! No peaking for me as much as I want to but I am hoping to get more of a “feeling” of baby’s gender! 
-We’ve decided on Tenley for girl name and Sutton for a boy name!
-I still get loads of round ligament pains which are actually pretty painful to me and can last for several minutes :( 
-I’m also struggling to remember to drink water or anything for that matter! I have to get better! 90 degrees on average here with 100% humidity so it’s hottttttttt! 
-I think I’ve gained 10 pounds from our vacation! Lol! I sure hope not but y’all my belly is so big! I’ll do a proper weight check in the morning and see where I’m at!


----------



## WishMeABaby

Jessie7003 said:


> Can anyone describe to me what a kick feels like? I keep getting random little twiges throughout the day just below my belly button. It's mostly my left side but sometimes is my right also. Could this be baby? It's like at the start when you got cramps but they lasted ages and this is literally 1 twinge for like a second or 2 and then it's gone as fast as it came.
> 
> I'm not planned for anymore scans after my 20 (21) week scan but i have a strange feeling that due to my bump being big that my midwife might request a growth scan at my next midwife appointment in July. I'm actually so big for a first time mummy though I was very slim before I got pregnant.

This is my first as well, but I think I am really feeling my little guy. It (L.O kicks) REALLY feels like bubbles at first and then gradually here and there i'll feel like a nub, but from within. (I do have to say I have an anterior placenta.) It shouldn't hurt well at least mines don't. I hope this helps a tiny itty bitty.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Loving all these names hon.
> It's so hard isn't it. I had a few girls names picked out but we just cant come to a decision on a boys name.
> 
> I really like
> Ralphie
> Olly
> Oliver
> Teddy
> Toby
> Jacob
> Joseph
> Noah
> Louie
> George
> 
> But my husband hates them.
> He likes the name
> Tommy-Lee but I think it sounds like a pair of Jean's lol](*,)

LOL with your LAST SENTENCE!! Love all the names.


----------



## WishMeABaby

How exciting, everyone is approaching their big scan. I can't wait to see my little one just 18 more days (June 4th) until my big scan. I'm so nervous about keeping my bladder full, like OH MY WORLD!!!:tease:In my 18th week and all I do is wait for my baby to kick. I have an anterior placenta so I celebrate every time I feel him.:happydance:


----------



## Sander

WishMeABaby said:


> How exciting, everyone is approaching their big scan. I can't wait to see my little one just 18 more days (June 4th) until my big scan. I'm so nervous about keeping my bladder full, like OH MY WORLD!!!:tease:In my 18th week and all I do is wait for my baby to kick. I have an anterior placenta so I celebrate every time I feel him.:happydance:

I don’t think you have to drink as much water for your 20 week scan thank goodness haha. I was bursting for my 7 week scan but at 20 weeks they asked me to drink like half as much which was much more comfortable :haha:


----------



## Shorty88

Ye on my letter it has I don't have to have a full bladder so just drink as normal.. I remember on my dd2 they made me go toielt cause it was full and they wanted it empty abit x


----------



## Demotivated

Scan was great. Got all measurements and baby is doing well on everything, measuring 2 days ahead at 19w3d :)

Cervical length has increased to 4.6. 

High resistance uterine flow continues to b there so that has to be managed by asprin and hydration the way we have been.

The radiologist although wants to see me again in 4weeks to do a detailed scan of spine & heart but nothing out of ordinary. Due to my size, she couldn't get a clear ass view but was satisfied nonetheless.
Meeting OB later in the day to discuss further.

Feeling pretty relieved.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Demotivated said:


> Scan was great. Got all measurements and baby is doing well on everything, measuring 2 days ahead at 19w3d :)
> 
> Cervical length has increased to 4.6.
> 
> High resistance uterine flow continues to b there so that has to be managed by asprin and hydration the way we have been.
> 
> The radiologist although wants to see me again in 4weeks to do a detailed scan of spine & heart but nothing out of ordinary. Due to my size, she couldn't get a clear ass view but was satisfied nonetheless.
> Meeting OB later in the day to discuss further.
> 
> Feeling pretty relieved.

Fab news x


----------



## Shorty88

Great news.. such a relief x


----------



## playgirl666

just realised i have an anterior placenta aswell, that explains why some days i feel her move and others i dont, and hubby is waiting patienitly to feel her, with my other 3 the placenta was at the back x


----------



## Shorty88

I'm going to a dinner next week with my hubby and 2 of his company's best customers (multi millionaires no pressure for me so :shrug:)

Got the above dress.. Any UK ladies this dress is so unbelievably comfy and so flattering.. if anyone has anything special on.. my bro in law is having a 40th right after I give birth so I plan on wearing it to that aswell as after my c section I can't and refuse to wear anything tight


----------



## LadyStardust4

That’s a lovely dress Shorty, you’ll look beautiful!

I’ve just done some shopping of my own. Maternity bras... and jeez have my boobs grown :shock:

I’ve gone from a 34DD to a 36G. Ridiculous haha


----------



## Nolimitxox

We were laying in bed last night with hubby holding baby and he felt a kick for the first time. He was all smiles. I'm so happy this finally happened. :cloud9:


----------



## linds2019

Hey ladies, sounds like you are doing well :)
It’s great hearing how we are all progressing.
We had a private scan today at 18.5 weeks and all checks went really well. Even little monkey had a wee during the viewing haha - my bladder was so full so not surprised hehe xx
Our son of 4 years came with us and thoroughly enjoyed the experience. Our gut instinct was right.... we are having a boy...:blue:
We are over the moon and had. I preference as such. Husband wanted a boy moreso.... my son did say at times he wanted a sister so hearing a boy did give me some feeling of guilt as I know he would have embraced a sister as much as he will his brother xx anyone else had this experience. That’s my only after feeling I have which is niggling me not to experience a sister for him but as long as baby is healthy I know they will be he best of friends xxx


----------



## playgirl666

bra shopping is a nightmare! im normally a 32gg now im a 32h and they are still getting bigger, i did buy a gorgeous maternity/nursing bra off amazon for 34.99 its so pretty and comfy x


----------



## Jessie7003

playgirl666 said:


> bra shopping is a nightmare! im normally a 32gg now im a 32h and they are still getting bigger, i did buy a gorgeous maternity/nursing bra off amazon for 34.99 its so pretty and comfy x

I started of a 32b just and I'm already a 32d and think I might need a 32dd soon lol. It's wild!


----------



## Jessie7003

Omg girls definitely just felt baby and there's no denying that now. The flutter is so weird felt like crazy butterflies. Love it so excited!


----------



## Teanna

WishMeABaby said:


> How exciting, everyone is approaching their big scan. I can't wait to see my little one just 18 more days (June 4th) until my big scan. I'm so nervous about keeping my bladder full, like OH MY WORLD!!!:tease:In my 18th week and all I do is wait for my baby to kick. I have an anterior placenta so I celebrate every time I feel him.:happydance:

I'm also worried about having to have a full bladder for that scan. It was hard enough to do at 12 weeks but now I find myself needing the bathroom more frequently. It's not going to be pleasant.


----------



## doddy0402

@Demotivated so glad your scan went well!
@Suggerhoney I have my fingers crossed your results show it's all stabilised for you!
We are really stuck for boys names this time! We have a Dylan and an Olly already. My list so far is:
Jackson
Carter
Lincoln
Sawyer
Harrison
Cole
Max
Riley
Hunter
Roman
but so far hubby has turned his nose up at them all!:lol:


----------



## doddy0402

...also LOVE the dress Shorty,
...yay for another boy Linds 
...and yay for everyone who are starting to feel real life kicks!!
I think that's me about caught up!!x


----------



## Shorty88

20 weeks :happydance: half way..

Only 17-18 weeks left till I meet my baby xx nervous but so excited to see it's face on the 31st xx


----------



## Demotivated

Shorty88 said:


> 20 weeks :happydance: half way..
> 
> Only 17-18 weeks left till I meet my baby xx nervous but so excited to see it's face on the 31st xx

Same here. Half way through since baby will be with us definitely before 39 weeks. Just waiting fr the next 19 weeks to fly :)


----------



## Shorty88

Has anyone run a thread like this before? 

Just curious on something and hoping it's not rude (not my intention)

I was going through the front page updating gender when I have seen a few names I haven't seen back on here since it started in Jan.. one or two I have seen they miscarried :sad1: and some have deleted there logins as no longer exist.. 

Again not trying to be insensitive but what do I do?? Do I just leave there names on the front page?I'm Just trying to tidy it up but have no problem leaving as is. 

Don't want to be rude or insensitive so please don't take it that way x


----------



## doddy0402

I've not run a group like this, but I think in other groups they just leave them as they are on the front page. Some people prefer to read rather than comment so maybe some of them are around but just haven't really contributed?x


----------



## Sander

Too funny Shorty in my last group there were a TON that were on the front page that maybe left a single comment months before and never again. I didn’t run the group but I was always like ahhh it’s so incomplete haha.

You could always separate it into active and inactive members. Then if someone complains you can just move them onto the active list.

*Just to edit, I didn’t mean it’s funny that some are no longer contributing to the group, just that it brings out that same OCD type thing in me when the front page isn’t accurate anymore. Reading it back I probably sounded really rude!! Sorry about that*


----------



## playgirl666

hubby just felt our baby girl kick ❤ x


----------



## Teanna

Haven't run a group on this site but have run forums elsewhere. If you want to clean it up it may be safe to remove the the names from those with deleted accounts but for those who still have an account they may just be reading comments so it's probably safer to leave those. I've had the same discussion with the other co-moderator of the group I was in.


----------



## Shorty88

Ye i think im just going to leave them.. even the ones I know had a miscarriage.. untill I'm told otherwise


----------



## Shorty88

20 week bump..

Really struggling to breath today feel like baby is high which is not possible cause I feel kicks low down..


----------



## Sushai

There’s definitely some that just read and not comment.... I’m one of them :blush: I’m too busy to comment all the time and this thread goes super fast. But I’m always lurking around.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Shorty88 said:


> 20 week bump..
> 
> Really struggling to breath today feel like baby is high which is not possible cause I feel kicks low down..
> 
> View attachment 1061156

Could baby be breach and you're feeling kicks low due to that?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty
I was reading the front and all the names and noticed that so many ladies dont comment and got real concerned for them. I really hope that there just readers and not commenters.
Loving the dress and ure bump. Gawjus <3

Congrats to those who have had their big scans and got good news. Praying the rest of us also get good news when we have ours.
Mine is 11 days away still seems so far sigh

Yay to those now feeling movements.
I'm still feeling daily movements but not very strong due to anterior placenta.
Cant wait to start feeling big kicks.

AFM
I went and had my bloods done yesterday and they took so much I thought I was going to pass out. Anyway I shud get the results tommorow or Tuesday.

They want to see me every month now. Which is a bit of a nightmare because it's an hour and a half to 2 hours car journey to that hospital but they want to monitor me closely.

My bile acid number is 16 but I've now been on the medication for 2 weeks so I'm praying that that number has come down to a 10 or even lower.
My poop is still brown and not yellow:yipee:
And pee still very pale and the itching is gone. I get the tiny odd itch here and there but nothing bad so I'm praying that's a really good sign.

Hoping also my liver function is much better.
I've started a YouTube channel about my pregnancy. And my condition to warn ladies of the symptoms. I just hope that it helps raise awareness.

Was told again i will have baby early.
My midwife and all the liver doctors have me down as my last scan measurements from the gender scan so that means I'm 20 weeks on Friday. My bump has got even bigger and my boobs are massive.
Will let u all know what the blood results are. Keep it all crossed ladies.
<3<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

@brittany12 
I'm getting bad round ligerment pain. Esp turning over in bed or sneezing oh my goodness outch Haha. I get it when walking around to. Hows ure pelvic pain now? 
That must of been awesome going on a cruise.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Anyone else get really achey feet at the end of the day. Mine kill:shipw:


----------



## Teanna

I've been getting pretty bad toe cramps once and a while. It doesn't help I'm breaking in a new pair of rock climbing shoes. For some reason this always has been a pregnancy symptom for me.


----------



## Shorty88

Nolimitxox said:


> Could baby be breach and you're feeling kicks low due to that?

Actually your right.. baby was breech on my last scan so could be that


----------



## Jessie7003

Oh I've been sick today and 2 days ago aswell I hope the sickness isn't back because I had a month with no sickness at all and it was so good!

Does anyone else get bad leg cramps at night that wake them up? I've had this now the last 2 night's and woke up 4 times last night with these. Don't like them one bit :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> Oh I've been sick today and 2 days ago aswell I hope the sickness isn't back because I had a month with no sickness at all and it was so good!
> 
> Does anyone else get bad leg cramps at night that wake them up? I've had this now the last 2 night's and woke up 4 times last night with these. Don't like them one bit :(

Yes I keep being woken by leg cramps its been going on for s few weeks now and its painful. I find getting out of bed and putting my foot to the floor helps. But its hard to move when ure do tired.


Teanna said:


> I've been getting pretty bad toe cramps once and a while. It doesn't help I'm breaking in a new pair of rock climbing shoes. For some reason this always has been a pregnancy symptom for me.

I get that to hon . I get cramp in the bottom of my foot and In the toes. Then the other place I get it is in my calf. I think it's really common in pregnancy


----------



## Suggerhoney

Cant stop looking at that hotdog on my ticker it looks well yummy Haha. I want one haha


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> @brittany12
> I'm getting bad round ligerment pain. Esp turning over in bed or sneezing oh my goodness outch Haha. I get it when walking around to. Hows ure pelvic pain now?
> That must of been awesome going on a cruise.

Pelvic pain has actually been ok lately! Thankfully!


----------



## Shorty88

Suggerhoney said:


> Cant stop looking at that hotdog on my ticker it looks well yummy Haha. I want one haha


I meant to say that to you the other day.. it looks really yummy lol.. it would cause me to have the worst heartburn but it would be so worth it lol x


----------



## brittany12

Had our 20 week scan today! Baby is only measuring 20w2d so back pretty much on track! Heartbeat was 137 bpm and baby weighs a whole 12oz! She said everything looked perfect <3 I’m 96% sure it’s a boy!! Could be wrong still but that’s what I’m sticking with! 
Kid is activeeeeee! Never stopped kicking and she mentioned my anterior placenta and that I’ll be feeling baby really soon because baby is a mover! Baby also had it’s legs and feet over it’s head! Lol totally golden in half! Post a photo soon!


----------



## Jessie7003

Oh girls think this sickness I'm having is actually the stomach flu/bug. Now having diarrhea (sorry tmi) and had to ring in sick to work. Feel absolutely awful and look white as a ghost. And of course my doctors are on a staff training day this afternoon so can't even ring them. Rang the community midwives for piece of mind and they told me to keep my fluids up and if im no better tomorrow ring my doctors again.


----------



## Jessie7003

brittany12 said:


> Had our 20 week scan today! Baby is only measuring 20w2d so back pretty much on track! Heartbeat was 137 bpm and baby weighs a whole 12oz! She said everything looked perfect <3 I’m 96% sure it’s a boy!! Could be wrong still but that’s what I’m sticking with!
> Kid is activeeeeee! Never stopped kicking and she mentioned my anterior placenta and that I’ll be feeling baby really soon because baby is a mover! Baby also had it’s legs and feet over it’s head! Lol totally golden in half! Post a photo soon!

Awww that's brilliant! Can't wait for my scan next Friday!


----------



## Shorty88

brittany12 said:


> Had our 20 week scan today! Baby is only measuring 20w2d so back pretty much on track! Heartbeat was 137 bpm and baby weighs a whole 12oz! She said everything looked perfect <3 I’m 96% sure it’s a boy!! Could be wrong still but that’s what I’m sticking with!
> Kid is activeeeeee! Never stopped kicking and she mentioned my anterior placenta and that I’ll be feeling baby really soon because baby is a mover! Baby also had it’s legs and feet over it’s head! Lol totally golden in half! Post a photo soon!


Ah great news that all went well x can't wait to see pics


----------



## Sander

Congrats on the excellent scan!

And sorry you’re sick Jessie, hope you feel better soon. 

I’ve heard of that leg cramping in pregnancy, is it the same as restless leg syndrome? Also Sugger I laughed at your hot dog comment :haha: it did look delicious!! 

AFM not much to report, I did feel baby kicking me right in the bladder last night, I was like oh thanks haha. If this were my DS1 I would have been freaking out at lack of movement, but now I’m kind of enjoying the peace :haha: Elias was such a crazy mover, it was reassuring but also I’d be like gooooo to sleep haha. So I’m trying to enjoy my last few weeks of quiet before baby gets big and starts jamming his feet in my hip sockets. 

Took a bump picture at yesterday and compared it to my 18 week pic with DS1, holy cow. I knew people said you show more with future pregnancies but I didn’t realize how much :shock: 

DS1 on the left, new baby on the right.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Shorty88 
Every week when its something new I'm like ooooow that looks nice Haha but the hotdog is killing me. I just want to reach in and grab it Haha. Sorry ure not well sweet. Sounds like a tummy bug bless ya. Just make sure u drink little and often and rest hon. Hope u feel better soon. Sending hugs<3

@brittany12 
Amazing news about ure scan hon glad it went so well. I cant wait for mine next week but so nervous about it. 
Welcome to the anterior placenta club doll it seems a few of us on here have it. Out of everywhere it can be why does It have to be there. So annoying. 
I feel movements daily but there not very strong. Only been feeling them for the past week and a half. 
The back of my pelvis has been a little sore so I hope that isn't the start of things. 
Cant wait to see ure scan pics. 
Ure babies HB is same rate as mine. Did u get to see between babies legs? 

@Sander 
U wait on Friday it will change again and it will be something else to stare at all week that looks yummy hahaha. 

Still not had my bloodtest results so looks like I have to wait until tommorow now. Urghhhh :hissy:


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> @Shorty88
> Every week when its something new I'm like ooooow that looks nice Haha but the hotdog is killing me. I just want to reach in and grab it Haha. Sorry ure not well sweet. Sounds like a tummy bug bless ya. Just make sure u drink little and often and rest hon. Hope u feel better soon. Sending hugs<3
> 
> @brittany12
> Amazing news about ure scan hon glad it went so well. I cant wait for mine next week but so nervous about it.
> Welcome to the anterior placenta club doll it seems a few of us on here have it. Out of everywhere it can be why does It have to be there. So annoying.
> I feel movements daily but there not very strong. Only been feeling them for the past week and a half.
> The back of my pelvis has been a little sore so I hope that isn't the start of things.
> Cant wait to see ure scan pics.
> Ure babies HB is same rate as mine. Did u get to see between babies legs?
> 
> @Sander
> U wait on Friday it will change again and it will be something else to stare at all week that looks yummy hahaha.
> 
> Still not had my bloodtest results so looks like I have to wait until tommorow now. Urghhhh :hissy:

She had to do leg measurements and also is required to document between the legs so I got somewhat of a peek but made sure she didn’t tell me and I closed my eyes when she documented it. I honestly don’t know based on what I saw on the scan. Just going with heart rate compared to my other babies!


----------



## brittany12

Here’s some photos!


----------



## butterflywolf

Hey ladies, quick question. I had a scan back at 6w 5d is what I measured. Which put me a little ahead of what I expected but no surprise either as I make huge babies as well (9.3 lbs and 10.5 lbs one 22in and one 21.5 inches). Anyway they didn't look around once they saw one baby they zoomed in that was that. 

I am now 18w 1d I am feeling movement all over. I got a doppler couple weeks ago. I can pick up a heartbeat a few inches above belly button on either side typically that one is about 145 bpm. Then I can pick up another one down below under my gut either on left or right side, but normally left of 160 bpm. My heartbeat is NOT either one of those. I normally have a heartbeat of 80-100. I feel movement at the same time up high and down low. I'm probably just crazy and anxious for my next scan which is still 2.5 weeks away. June 7th. I do have an apt on Friday and I plan on asking my doctor that there is no chance of it being twins because I DO NOT want twins. I can't handle them. I came around to wanting a third baby but that took a couple of months. I don't think I can handle mentally if it was twins. I mean I would but I'd rather not. 

Experiences on this please. Also I know what a 'whoosh' sound is and it isn't the placenta on either of those that I am hearing. I can find the placenta and the whooshing of that easy enough and that isn't as high as the hb I find. 

Thank you for amusing this crazy lady. 

Also side note I never had this crazy feeling of twins this badly with either of my successful pregnancies before.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Wow. I'd say it's all in your head but the two different heart rates is perplexing at the very least. I hope your doctor just scans you there and then and gives you a definitive answer.


----------



## Sander

Butterfly is your Doppler giving you those numbers or are you calculating them yourself? Just wondering because my Doppler doesn’t tell me, if I want to know I have to count for 60 seconds but I’ve found it’s not super accurate. 

I know as baby gets bigger you can hear the heartbeat in different spots because it’s easier for the Doppler to pick it up. But if there are 2 then yeah it could be twins! It would be pretty crazy but who knows it’s possible. Do you have a doc appointment before your scan? I would ask them!


----------



## doddy0402

@butterflywolf is there no way to get a private scan maybe? 6 weeks was such a long time ago and if you have been worried about this the whole time, it cant be good for your mental health!
otherwise really lay it on thick with your doctor , maybe get them to try and search for the 2 heartbeats where you normally find them, see what they say?x


----------



## Nolimitxox

Sander said:


> Butterfly is your Doppler giving you those numbers or are you calculating them yourself? Just wondering because my Doppler doesn’t tell me, if I want to know I have to count for 60 seconds but I’ve found it’s not super accurate.
> 
> I know as baby gets bigger you can hear the heartbeat in different spots because it’s easier for the Doppler to pick it up. But if there are 2 then yeah it could be twins! It would be pretty crazy but who knows it’s possible. Do you have a doc appointment before your scan? I would ask them!

Heart calculation trick: count for 10 seconds and multiply by 6. Way more accurate I've found :)


----------



## butterflywolf

I was going to say count for ten seconds and multiply XD My doppler shows the bpm, but I can also count and I'm fairly close to what the doppler puts out. Today I'm convinced it has to just be an echo. It's the most logical explanation. Again I hear movement no matter which heartbeat I pick up. The one on the bottom today was more laxed though and around 152 bpm, and then the one on top was more active and a pain to find, but was around 160 bpm. About 6 inches apart from each other. 

I do plan on talking to my doctor on Friday for my next check up and get his opinion. He may pull out the portable u/s if anything to just calm me. I really have no idea why I'm this crazy about it being more than one. I can only think it's because this baby was such a surprise that I'm just that paranoid. I only had the doppler since 14w5d so it isn't like that caused me to worry about twins on the first half. I was starting to worry/wonder about it starting at 11 weeks. 

I didn't have morning sickness though I never get that. I did have a harder insomnia and being extremely tired for a lot longer, but I could play that up to being depressed a bit and unsure about the pregnancy for awhile. I'm just starting to get some energy back at 18 weeks. Normally I have my energy back by 12 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

butterflywolf said:


> I was going to say count for ten seconds and multiply XD My doppler shows the bpm, but I can also count and I'm fairly close to what the doppler puts out. Today I'm convinced it has to just be an echo. It's the most logical explanation. Again I hear movement no matter which heartbeat I pick up. The one on the bottom today was more laxed though and around 152 bpm, and then the one on top was more active and a pain to find, but was around 160 bpm. About 6 inches apart from each other.
> 
> I do plan on talking to my doctor on Friday for my next check up and get his opinion. He may pull out the portable u/s if anything to just calm me. I really have no idea why I'm this crazy about it being more than one. I can only think it's because this baby was such a surprise that I'm just that paranoid. I only had the doppler since 14w5d so it isn't like that caused me to worry about twins on the first half. I was starting to worry/wonder about it starting at 11 weeks.
> 
> I didn't have morning sickness though I never get that. I did have a harder insomnia and being extremely tired for a lot longer, but I could play that up to being depressed a bit and unsure about the pregnancy for awhile. I'm just starting to get some energy back at 18 weeks. Normally I have my energy back by 12 weeks.

How strange hon. It's weird that ure getting 2 different speed heartbeats. 
They really shud of scanned u again by now as 6 weeks was rite at the beginning and now were all coming on 5 months pregnant.
Definitely talk to ure doctor about it hon and I really hope he gets the portable scan out so u dont have to wait as long. 
Is there any twins in ures or ure husbands family?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Still not had my blood results back I rang earlier and she said she wud let me know today but I've been in all day waiting and waitwaiting and not heard anything. 
It's now 5:15pm so I haven't heard anything by 6pm then i guess its another night of worry. 
Just praying its good news.


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> Still not had my blood results back I rang earlier and she said she wud let me know today but I've been in all day waiting and waitwaiting and not heard anything.
> It's now 5:15pm so I haven't heard anything by 6pm then i guess its another night of worry.
> Just praying its good news.

How frustrating. The good thing is if you haven’t heard yet it’s likely good news. I always get frustrated that doctors can’t just give you a call. Like they must know people sit around worrying about results!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I feel you, Sushai. I'd like to comment more, but this group definitely moves fast and I'm not great with small talk. And I'd feel bad making every post a selfish post.

Sugger - Here's hoping your results are good and you continue to stay well.

Jessie - That sucks. FX you feel better soon.

brittany - Good to hear your scan went well.

butterfly - I feel like undiagnosed twins this late is highly unlikely. Keeping my FX that it's just one for you though.

AFM, been getting some mild to moderate lower back pain and RLP in my right side from a lot of repetitive movements at work. As well as some plantar fasciitis pain in my right heel and what feels like a pinched nerve on top of my left foot. But it's all worth it for a healthy LO. I think I've started to feel movements and I'm still finding the HB with my doppler. Got a MW appt on Thursday and my anatomy scan on June 1. And 22-ish week til mat leave. Thank F. lol

And here's my son. Monkey see, monkey do. lol


----------



## playgirl666

got my big scan tomorrow morning at 10, im so nervous, just praying baby girl is still healthy x


----------



## LNWXO

Suggerhoney said:


> Still not had my blood results back I rang earlier and she said she wud let me know today but I've been in all day waiting and waitwaiting and not heard anything.
> It's now 5:15pm so I haven't heard anything by 6pm then i guess its another night of worry.
> Just praying its good news.

Hope you receive some good news today hun!

I had my 20 week scan yesterday. Baby boy is perfect. Although his tummy was measuring 21w4d... he seemed a bit worried but then asked what my son weighed when he was born and I said 9lb 6oz and he said oh I’m not concerned then, you’ll just have another big baby. Should I be worried?


----------



## linds2019

Hello ladies,

I’m very much active reader of this thread and want to say how much I am enjoying being part of it so thank you all. 

Hope the mystery of twins Butterflywolf is resolved on Friday when you speak to the doctor.... such an odd situation to have multiple at different rates. An echo sounds like a reasonable explanation but you need your mind putting at rest. 

After our private scan at 18.5 weeks we have had reassurance baby is growing beautifully and no signs of issue. Still feeling nervous for the 20 week routine scan as I know it’s more in depth. More anxious this time as it’s our second and if anything wasn’t quite right it affects our son also. 

So we found out baby 2 is a boy and it’s lively knowing we will have two boys 5 years apart who hopefully grow to be close.

There was a little part of me that was hoping for a girl now I know we are having a boy. No idea where this urgent for a girl has come from. Never felt such a feeling after having our son and only decided in the last 12 months to try for another as were happy with one child.

Anyone else going through gender envy now they have find out. Don’t get me wrong I’m so happy to have a mother beautiful boy. Just know if we stay at 2 children which is highly likely I will never experience having a daughter and it hurts a little but feel guilty saying this aloud as I know babies are miracles and precious no matter of gender. 

Any thoughts or reassurance this is natural and tips wold be so appreciated xxx


----------



## Teanna

linds2019 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I’m very much active reader of this thread and want to say how much I am enjoying being part of it so thank you all.
> 
> Hope the mystery of twins Butterflywolf is resolved on Friday when you speak to the doctor.... such an odd situation to have multiple at different rates. An echo sounds like a reasonable explanation but you need your mind putting at rest.
> 
> After our private scan at 18.5 weeks we have had reassurance baby is growing beautifully and no signs of issue. Still feeling nervous for the 20 week routine scan as I know it’s more in depth. More anxious this time as it’s our second and if anything wasn’t quite right it affects our son also.
> 
> So we found out baby 2 is a boy and it’s lively knowing we will have two boys 5 years apart who hopefully grow to be close.
> 
> There was a little part of me that was hoping for a girl now I know we are having a boy. No idea where this urgent for a girl has come from. Never felt such a feeling after having our son and only decided in the last 12 months to try for another as were happy with one child.
> 
> Anyone else going through gender envy now they have find out. Don’t get me wrong I’m so happy to have a mother beautiful boy. Just know if we stay at 2 children which is highly likely I will never experience having a daughter and it hurts a little but feel guilty saying this aloud as I know babies are miracles and precious no matter of gender.
> 
> Any thoughts or reassurance this is natural and tips wold be so appreciated xxx

I think it's normal to feel that way a bit. I really wanted a girl, which I was so happy to find out I'm actually having this time. Though there was still this random thought about what I'd miss out on since it wasn't a boy.


----------



## Sushai

Linds congratulations on making team blue! 
I feel you on the gender envy. I was really hoping to have a boy this time around as my eldest is the only boy and I have 4 girls after him. We have girl number 5 onboard and I can’t help but feel a little sad every now and then as this baby is also my last. Don’t get me wrong I love her to bits already, I just had so much hope I’d get a blue bundle this time around. 

Afm, 21 weeks today. 9 more weeks and I’ll be starting my weekly countdown to baby...eeek!!!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Guys....just to throwing it out there on how tough you all are for going past baby number 1. I don't know how you were like "oh let's do this again" (as in pregnancy). This has been some of the hardest times in my life, being pregnant, and I envy those who were willingly ready to do it again.

Pregnancy is SO hard!


----------



## Sander

Nolimitxox said:


> Guys....just to throwing it out there on how tough you all are for going past baby number 1. I don't know how you were like "oh let's do this again" (as in pregnancy). This has been some of the hardest times in my life, being pregnant, and I envy those who were willingly ready to do it again.
> 
> Pregnancy is SO hard!

My first pregnancy was horrendous. It was so hard I couldn’t understand why people talked about pregnancy like it was a good thing :haha: 

This pregnancy has been a DREAM in comparison. Honestly it’s amazing to me how different they’ve been. So if you decide you want to try for another just remember it could be completely different!

Sorry you’re having a rough go though, just try and get through one day at a time - soon your LO will be here and it’ll seem like ancient history!


----------



## playgirl666

today is my big scan, its at 10, feeling nervous now x


----------



## LNWXO

playgirl666 said:


> today is my big scan, its at 10, feeling nervous now x

Good luck hun x x


----------



## Shorty88

In the hospital now for repeat bloods for the diabetes hopefully the are settled this time x

Good luck @playgirl666


----------



## playgirl666

had my scan, baby is measuring perfect and healthy, so happy, one thing though she asked me if i have ever had a c section, i said no and she said oh thats good x


----------



## Jessie7003

Nolimitxox said:


> Guys....just to throwing it out there on how tough you all are for going past baby number 1. I don't know how you were like "oh let's do this again" (as in pregnancy). This has been some of the hardest times in my life, being pregnant, and I envy those who were willingly ready to do it again.
> 
> Pregnancy is SO hard!

I feel this! Pregnancy is tough going! Keep saying this baby is going to be an only child haha!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies

So I have half of my blood results back. The liver function which is now normol so they have told me to reduce the steroids to just 1 tablet a day instead of 2. 
Dont get me wrong I'm very happy my liver function is back to normol but the results I really wanted was the bile acid levels and they dont have those results back yet. 
She said she will let me know as soon as they come in. But I may have to wait till Tuesday next week because of the bank holiday. 
So I'm still sat here worrying because its them bile acid levels that effects the baby.


----------



## Shorty88

@Suggerhoney sorry you have still to wait for some results.. if it was bad news would they not have been back by now or do the bloods take abit longer??


----------



## Nolimitxox

Jessie7003 said:


> I feel this! Pregnancy is tough going! Keep saying this baby is going to be an only child haha!

I maybe feel good once a week at this point? I'm always nauseated and sick or overly tired and recently my joints have just been killing me. I'm miserable most days and get more headaches now than ever before. Pregnancy is kicking my ass.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Linds - Gender disappointment is very common. I was crying in bed for 3 hours when I found out my first was gonna be a boy. I'm still not too happy since it looks like this next one is a boy too, but at least I didn't cry. If baby #3 is another boy though, I might be devastated cuz I doubt SO will go for #4. #3 is gonna be a struggle as it is. 

Nolimit - Sorry that you're struggling. But it's true that each pregnancy can be very different. I was pretty alright with my first and so far so good with is one as well. Either way, it's only for a short time and a baby is more than worth it. 

Sugger - Sorry that you have to wait longer for your results. FX everything comes back good though. Just try to enjoy your weekend. 

AFM, had my MW appt today. My BP was good, baby's HB was 156, and I got my req for my anatomy scan, which is in 9 days. Nothing exciting.


----------



## Sander

Oh yes Linds I meant to comment on the gender disappointment as well - obviously I’ve struggled with that haha. I had it with my DS1 but not as bad as I really expected him to be a boy. This time was much worse as I was convinced it was a girl, and I don’t know if we want more than 2 kids. So I cried a lot but eventually I got over it. It’s mainly hard because the babies to us are still just an idea since we haven’t met them yet. Once we meet them they become real and you won’t be able to imagine it any other way. I would never change my son into a daughter even if I could (although I would for this baby right now haha). I’m sure once this LO is born I’ll say the exact same thing. 

Someone once told me that your kids have set personalities regardless of their gender, and that really helped me. Like your baby is your baby, and that baby will like and dislike certain things whether it ends up being a boy or a girl. You could have a boy who loves drawing pictures and playing pretend, and a girl who is rough and tumble who loves sports and playing in the mud. Anyhow that helped me keep things in perspective xx


----------



## linds2019

Teanna said:


> I think it's normal to feel that way a bit. I really wanted a girl, which I was so happy to find out I'm actually having this time. Though there was still this random thought about what I'd miss out on since it wasn't a boy.

It’s tough isn’t it finding emotions that spring from no where.... so happy for you a baby girl xxx


----------



## linds2019

Sushai said:


> Linds congratulations on making team blue!
> I feel you on the gender envy. I was really hoping to have a boy this time around as my eldest is the only boy and I have 4 girls after him. We have girl number 5 onboard and I can’t help but feel a little sad every now and then as this baby is also my last. Don’t get me wrong I love her to bits already, I just had so much hope I’d get a blue bundle this time around.
> 
> Afm, 21 weeks today. 9 more weeks and I’ll be starting my weekly countdown to baby...eeek!!!

Congratulations to you to have team pink on board. It’s so hard isn’t it and feel guilty for even having any niggle. Baby is healthy from what they could assess - 20 week routine scan will tell us more in depth but nevertheless emotions come into play and play tricks on you. 

Thank you for your reassurance and hope that this will pass xxx


----------



## linds2019

Nolimitxox said:


> Guys....just to throwing it out there on how tough you all are for going past baby number 1. I don't know how you were like "oh let's do this again" (as in pregnancy). This has been some of the hardest times in my life, being pregnant, and I envy those who were willingly ready to do it again.
> 
> Pregnancy is SO hard!

Hehe it took me 4 years to try again after a very happy healthy first pregnancy and a pleasure of a son to be honest. Just a hanger of lifestyle and getting easier made it harder to commit to baby 2. A sibling was a huge factor in why we have but every pregnant is different so don’t let this put you off x


----------



## linds2019

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Linds - Gender disappointment is very common. I was crying in bed for 3 hours when I found out my first was gonna be a boy. I'm still not too happy since it looks like this next one is a boy too, but at least I didn't cry. If baby #3 is another boy though, I might be devastated cuz I doubt SO will go for #4. #3 is gonna be a struggle as it is.
> 
> Nolimit - Sorry that you're struggling. But it's true that each pregnancy can be very different. I was pretty alright with my first and so far so good with is one as well. Either way, it's only for a short time and a baby is more than worth it.
> 
> Sugger - Sorry that you have to wait longer for your results. FX everything comes back good though. Just try to enjoy your weekend.
> 
> AFM, had my MW appt today. My BP was good, baby's HB was 156, and I got my req for my anatomy scan, which is in 9 days. Nothing exciting.

Thank you for the reassurance this will pass and that I’m not alone.... each day is easier and I focus on our future as a mummy of boys which I know is a very privileged place to be. I have friends who are unable to have children and thinking about gender envy is happening to me is such an awful thing and now to share with others around me that are caring and understand - thank you ladies xx


----------



## linds2019

Sander said:


> Oh yes Linds I meant to comment on the gender disappointment as well - obviously I’ve struggled with that haha. I had it with my DS1 but not as bad as I really expected him to be a boy. This time was much worse as I was convinced it was a girl, and I don’t know if we want more than 2 kids. So I cried a lot but eventually I got over it. It’s mainly hard because the babies to us are still just an idea since we haven’t met them yet. Once we meet them they become real and you won’t be able to imagine it any other way. I would never change my son into a daughter even if I could (although I would for this baby right now haha). I’m sure once this LO is born I’ll say the exact same thing.
> 
> Someone once told me that your kids have set personalities regardless of their gender, and that really helped me. Like your baby is your baby, and that baby will like and dislike certain things whether it ends up being a boy or a girl. You could have a boy who loves drawing pictures and playing pretend, and a girl who is rough and tumble who loves sports and playing in the mud. Anyhow that helped me keep things in perspective xx

Wow thank you this is helping me so much. Those are very wise words indeed and il cherish them. 
My boys are my world and knowing they will have eachother and things in common as they grow up is comforting. 
My boy now is open to Disney, drawing and cuddles - has such a sensitive side and understands my love for Disney princess / always calling me belle or beauty bless him saying it’s me xxx as you say it’s not down to gender specially it’s their personality and our boy now is a huge part of how I am so we share a lot in common. Perhaps knowing this I have the best of both.... until he grows up a little more eh haha xxx


----------



## playgirl666

heres my scan pics from yesterday :) baby was sucking her thumb ❤ x


----------



## Demotivated

beautiful scan @playgirl666 

nothing to report from me ATM. 20 weeks today..yay! 

so this time i have a posterior placenta..and with DS, it was anterior.. the baby kicks are feeling so surreal..and they feel like proper kicks, not butterfly movements..i looked up my diary and with DS, i felt small quickening and bubble popping at only 20-21 weeks.. needless to say, loving this n"new" experience :D


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> @Suggerhoney sorry you have still to wait for some results.. if it was bad news would they not have been back by now or do the bloods take abit longer??

There running a bit behind hon because bank holiday sigh. I've rang them again today so hopfully I will have the results today. If not today then it will be Tuesday. Just hope the medication is working [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm 20 weeks today as well yay. Well going by the measurements of my last scan of coarse it cud all change again on Thursday when I have my anomaly scan.
My midwife has me down as 20 weeks today but my 13 week scan measurement will make me 20 weeks Monday which is still pretty close.
Wondering if baby will be measuring even more. In a way I'm hoping so just so I can be closer to that viable stage. Just hoping they dont put me back.

As for gender disappointment. I had it with my first. I didnt find out what I was having and all the way through I really thought I was having a boy and I cud never imagine myself being a mother of a girl.
Then when I gave birth and they said congratulations it's a girl i felt disappointed and it took a while to get my head around it. But I loved her and I wudnt change her for the world.

With this baby at the very beginning b4 we even started to ttc i really wanted another girl and when i got that positive HPT i was leaning more toward a girl. I really thought it was a girl up until I hit 11 weeks then suddenly my gut feeling was telling me I was having a boy and a few of the old wives tales gender tests were pointing mainly to boy and I got excited.
And then at the gender scan I remember thinking I'm gonna be so shocked if it turns out to be a girl because I'm so so sure it's a boy . Then we saw his little dinky and we both burst out laughing. I do look at the girl clothes alot because there just so nice but I'm happy I'm having another son.

I think with my diognosis the gender is just not important to me. I just want my baby to be healthy.
I hate all this worry. I'm not judging anyone by the way because I did have gender disappointment with my daughter. So please dont take that the wrong way ladies. 

I'm dreading the anomaly scan on Thursday I'm so scared.
Just want it over and done with.


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> heres my scan pics from yesterday :) baby was sucking her thumb ❤ x
> 
> View attachment 1061395

She is beautiful sweety


----------



## Suggerhoney

So thought I wud upload my 20 week bump. 
I cant get over how big it is. I mean where did that even come from hahaha:saywhat:


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> She is beautiful sweety

thank u hope u get ur results soon x


----------



## Nolimitxox

Cute bump! Love that outfit!


----------



## Shorty88

Baby's kicks are getting so strong now :cloud9: 

I went to see spice girls last night they where amazing.. I was standing as I got the tickets before Xmas.. my back was killing me but baby was kicking away.. best part was through the song mama my mam got to feel the baby kick lol... so cute

I had my repeat diabetes test on Thursday they said they would call on Friday if i failed but I didn't get a call woohoo...

I got the whopping cough vaccine on Wed and my arm is still dead they said it was normal but my god I feel like someone has punched me...

I'm excited/nervous for my scan next Friday xx hubby took the day off so after the scan we are going to go for something to eat and buy something for the baby xx its like tradition we have done it for every baby x


----------



## brittany12

Still here! Mostly just reading..

Wanted to share gender disappointment is totally normal and will pass 

I agree kicks and movements are getting stronger and I get baby from the outside last night!! I haven’t tried to feel any sooner just because I always think it’s a mind thing because I know it was a kick, but this was a legit hard kick x’s 3 

Also.. pray for me y’all! It’s going to be in the 100’s degrees alllllll weekend! And upper 97-99 the rest of the week as well as all of last week! :cry: I’m not sure if I mentioned this to y’all or not but I’m not a hot weather person! I prefer cooler weather and this is the first time I’m going to be 2-3rd trimester pregnant in the summer! Thank you Lord for air conditioning!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@playgirl666
Thanks hon. Looks like I'll be waiting until Tuesday now because of stupid bank holiday. :-(

@Nolimitxox
Thank you hon. I really love rockabilly 1950s fashion. Just love that whole era. Even the music. Haha

@Shorty88
I love that song. I still have my spice girls CDs from way back in the ol 90s Haha. That must of been amazing seeing them live what a awesome experience.

@brittany12
Oh wowesrs hon that is supper hot. I'm like you I dont like really hot weather. I dont mind it warm but I dont like it when it's really hot I just feel u cant get away from it. We dont have air con here in our houses so in the summer it can get unbearable. Last year we had a heatwave for 3 months and oh my goodness it was so hot and I cudnt sleep at night.
I'm just hoping it wont be as hot this summer because being heavily pregnant in the heat is no fun at all. If we get another heat wave I'm gonna move into our deep freezer hahahaha:brat:

AFM
Felt a few stronger movements this morning. Not like huge kicks but little kicks and u cud feel it form the outside. Having an anterior placenta sucks but i guess the stronger movements will be coming real soon. I think i was about 22 weeks with DD so just another week or so from where I am now.

I keep getting niggly headaches and I'm finding it so hard to sleep at night because my bump is getting bigger and bigger . I get comfortable then about 5 mins later I'm uncomfortable and I toss and turn all night long. My bump gets a little achey as well esp in the night and I need to pee:wacko:

Listened to my little itches HB today on my doppler and it's still lovely and strong at 138 to 146BPM. I'm definitely not feeling all his movements yet because you can really here him moving about on the doppler and some things I feel and others I dont.

Big scan is Thursday but it's not until 3:50pm so that's gonna be a supper long anxious day.
I'm excited but a bit nervous. Just praying everything is normol and he is completely healthy.
[-o&lt;


----------



## Nolimitxox

What's everyones weight gain like?? I'm nervous I'm gaining too fast. I think my thyroid is playing a role in it but I don't want to put the strain on my body. I'll be at the Dr Tuesday to know for sure but I think I've gained about 15-20 pounds so far and I'm only 18 weeks...


----------



## Demotivated

Nolimitxox said:


> What's everyones weight gain like?? I'm nervous I'm gaining too fast. I think my thyroid is playing a role in it but I don't want to put the strain on my body. I'll be at the Dr Tuesday to know for sure but I think I've gained about 15-20 pounds so far and I'm only 18 weeks...

My doc has kept me on a strict diet as I m already plus size.. she doesn't want me to gain more than 20 pounds in total.

I lost 3-4 pounds in first tri due to sickness but as we speak , I have gained those & few more :D

You started off petite so u ll gain more but 20 pounds already is worth monitoring :)


----------



## playgirl666

i havent weighed myself since i have been pregnant, im normally 8stone been to scared to see how much weight i have gained! eaten to many breakfast wraps from mcdonalds lol x


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm normoly 8 stone 9 and I'm now 9 stone 11 so I've gained over a stone so far. Eeeek


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I never bother weighing myself, weight will come off when I've had baby x


----------



## Shorty88

I have only gained 4 lbs since I lost so much weight in first tri.. going to try and watch my weight gain as I'll be having a section it makes my recovery longer


----------



## LNWXO

I’ve gained 1st 10lb :( I gained nearly 5 stone with my son too, I am the first to admit I took it too far though and ate like a pig haha. I’m hoping to not gain that much, Considering how much hard work it was to loose it all the first time! X


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I was kinda bouncing between 226-229lbs before I got pg, and cuz I'm "obese", it's recommended I only gain 11-20lbs. So, I'm considering anything over 230 as an actual gain. I'm currently 232/233, so I've only put on a few pounds so far. I really need to up my veg and lower my sugar intake though.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Also, I made this meme back when I was pg with my son. Thought you ladies might get a kick out of them...


----------



## PrettyInInk42




----------



## doddy0402

in total I've gained about 7lbs at 19 weeks. didn't really eat much when I was feeling so unwell at the beginning, so most of that has been in the last 3 or 4 weeks!


----------



## Sander

Lol prettyinink - I especially feel the pants one. I’m transitioning into sweats only no buttons :haha:

My last pregnancy I weighed myself every week, this time I haven’t. Mainly because we moved and got rid of the scale haha. First time I lost about 15lbs, then gained it all back plus 10. (A bit overweight to start). This time I have no idea - seems to be similar so far. My midwifery clinic doesn’t require that I weigh myself so I don’t bother haha. I find it’s stressful, and honestly I think your body does what it needs to do to grow your baby, the weight will come off after the baby is born - even if it takes some time. I ate horrendously with DS1, only craved greasy junk food I normally don’t eat. This time I haven’t had many cravings so I’ve been eating more like myself, although my appetite has increased lately.

19 weeks today!


----------



## Demotivated

You folks have such cute bumps.
Being plus size, it takes a while for it to become visible.

Here is mine at 20weeks (this morning)

Going to work and finding clothes that fit me is a mess.. thank god to H&M and next for maternity pants!


----------



## xjessibabyx

We dont monitor our weight at our midwifery clinic either so unsure of what I've gained. However here is a little bump pic.. The bumps definitely coming on a lot quicker this time round.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@PrettyInInk42 those memes are brilliant they made me giggle and so true haha:rofl:

Cute bump ladies. Love bump pics.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm sat here watching one born every minute what happens next and oh my goodness this baby is kicking and punching like crazy. It feels like he is dancing on my bladder hahaha. U can actually see my belly moving. Feeling so much more stronger now. 
I'm smiling like a Cheshire cat it's so lovely


----------



## Suggerhoney

Now not smiling now gone back to feeling really anxious about my anatomy scan on Thursday. 
Time seems to be dragging and it's not until late Thursday afternoon. 

I'm shitting myself just want it over with.


----------



## Sander

Aw I love your bump demotivated! And Jessie you are rocking such a girl bump :p

Sugger, I’m sure your scan will go ok - try and put it out of your mind as best as you can! Thursday will be here before you know it :)

Afm, I had a midwife appointment today and we discussed C-section options - she seemed really supportive of my decision which was great as I was nervous about it. I have an appointment with the OB in July where we’ll talk more about it - sounds like we’ll be doing it a touch before 39 weeks as my first labour was only 2 hours long, and if I go into labour with this baby I won’t make it in time for a section. I’m still freakin nervous about it, but the midwife calmed my nerves a bit and it sounds like my recovery will be a lot smoother and easier than with my tear.


----------



## Shorty88

Sander said:


> Aw I love your bump demotivated! And Jessie you are rocking such a girl bump :p
> 
> Sugger, I’m sure your scan will go ok - try and put it out of your mind as best as you can! Thursday will be here before you know it :)
> 
> Afm, I had a midwife appointment today and we discussed C-section options - she seemed really supportive of my decision which was great as I was nervous about it. I have an appointment with the OB in July where we’ll talk more about it - sounds like we’ll be doing it a touch before 39 weeks as my first labour was only 2 hours long, and if I go into labour with this baby I won’t make it in time for a section. I’m still freakin nervous about it, but the midwife calmed my nerves a bit and it sounds like my recovery will be a lot smoother and easier than with my tear.


@Sander Have you had a c section before? Sorry not sure if you have already said why you want one.

This will be my 3rd so if you have any questions ask away..


----------



## Sander

Shorty88 said:


> @Sander Have you had a c section before? Sorry not sure if you have already said why you want one.
> 
> This will be my 3rd so if you have any questions ask away..

No I haven’t had one before so I’m pretty nervous - I had a severe 3rd degree tear with my son that left me with a lot of pain and issues. It took 5 months to recover from it being awful pain, and now at 12 months pp the wound is still open - so I have to have a consult to see if they can fix it. If I have another vaginal delivery I’m likely to tear again and it can leave me with permanent urinary and fecal incontinence, or even a colostomy bag. So I’m going with a section this time :shock:

My first birth I did with no pain relief (because I was afraid to have it, not because I don’t think it’s a great invention haha), but afterwards they had to surgically repair all the damage so I had a spinal done. So I know what to expect from that, but it’s still just nerve wracking overall. I’m on a Facebook group with other women who have had severe tearing, and most of them have had C-sections afterwards and said the recovery was like a dream compared to recovering from that type of tear - so I’m hoping that’s true for me too. I’m expecting it to be tough but at least it will end - to this day I have pain and bleeding from where I tore.


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> Now not smiling now gone back to feeling really anxious about my anatomy scan on Thursday.
> Time seems to be dragging and it's not until late Thursday afternoon.
> 
> I'm shitting myself just want it over with.

I’m the same freaking out about my scan! Mines is Friday morning. I had a slight fall on my bum yesterday and although I feel movements still I’m worried in case I caused any harm. I was leaning down Balancing on my feet looking through my bag and lost balance and fell onto my bum and hurt my tailbone. So silly of me.


----------



## Jessie7003

Can anyone tell me how to get the lily pie ticker in my sig. I’ve made one but the code it gives me doesn’t seem to change into the ticker and stats as writing :-k


----------



## Teanna

Jessie7003 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get the lily pie ticker in my sig. I’ve made one but the code it gives me doesn’t seem to change into the ticker and stats as writing :-k

I had a lot of trouble getting mine to work, I think I tried all the codes. Pretty sure it was the HTML code I copy and pasted.


----------



## Sander

Guys DH and I have finally decided on a name which is sooo exciting!! It’s taken us forever to come up with something haha. We both like Emmett for a first name and Rowan for the middle name. 

Now there are 2 babies boys (parents are friends of ours) that are due around the same time, hopefully neither of them go with that name!


----------



## Nolimitxox

I loveeeee Emmett. <3


----------



## LadyStardust4

Sander said:


> Guys DH and I have finally decided on a name which is sooo exciting!! It’s taken us forever to come up with something haha. We both like Emmett for a first name and Rowan for the middle name.
> 
> Now there are 2 babies boys (parents are friends of ours) that are due around the same time, hopefully neither of them go with that name!

That’s a lovely name! So exciting :)


----------



## LadyStardust4

Sorry I’ve been a bit quiet guys! I am reading and keeping up to date with you all but never have much to say! 

I do today...

We’re having a girl


----------



## playgirl666

LadyStardust4 said:


> Sorry I’ve been a bit quiet guys! I am reading and keeping up to date with you all but never have much to say!
> 
> I do today...
> 
> We’re having a girl

aww congrats x


----------



## Nolimitxox

My doctor assured me my scale is whack: I've only gained 10 pounds exactly. Very healthy weight gain for my body and where I am at in pregnancy. What a relief!!! Heart Rate was 146 at the appointment today and baby was kicking the Doppler. :haha: she's really surprised we can feel baby inside and out so early but is thrilled because that means babe is nice a strong and getting lots of exercise, and she was happy when babe would move when she was checking the heartrate. Baby is most active around 5am, mid day, again around 6pm and again around 12am. Love feeling this little one go!


----------



## Teanna

My baby is always so active every time I have a scan or the doppler. It's actually hard to even get the bpm before she moves. I'm feeling a bit stronger movements now but can't feel them from the outside yet but I'm only 18W4D.


----------



## Teanna

Sander said:


> Guys DH and I have finally decided on a name which is sooo exciting!! It’s taken us forever to come up with something haha. We both like Emmett for a first name and Rowan for the middle name.
> 
> Now there are 2 babies boys (parents are friends of ours) that are due around the same time, hopefully neither of them go with that name!

I love the name Emmet :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Sander thank you sweet just cant wait to get it over and done with. It's not until tommorow late afternoon so it's going to be a long day. 

@Jessie7003 worse thing is its not until late afternoon tomorrow 3:50pm so will be a really long nerve wracking day tommorow. Just praying everything is normol and baby is really healthy. Hope ure scan goes really well hon is ures in the morning or afternoon? Really wish mine was in the morning I really hate late afternoon appointments esp when ure real nervous. 

@LadyStardust4 
Awwww congrats hon. Alot of girls in the group now. I'm gonna get them to double check the gender at my scan tommorow just to be double sure. Pluss that will give me something else to focus on a bit rather than just focusing on what if something is wrong. I'm like a bag of nerves just want the scan out the way and done with. Just praying I get all good news. Always dread this scan it's so scary.

Really feeling stronger movements and kicks now. We do this little trick where I put the TV remote control on my belly and watch baby kick it it's amazing Haha. He definitely getting stronger stronger. 
I'm now 10 stone and I was 8 stone 8 so I've put on over a stone not sure if that's normol or not? 

Still dont know my bile acid results but I guess no news is good news so they say. Having more bloods done on Friday morning then I swe the high risk OB/GYN on Tuesday so hopfully will get all results and more of a plan of action then. 

I think I wud want to opt for a section this time but I'm not sure I'll get to choose. I had such a traumatic birth last time I'm actually to afraid to do it natural. Hoping she will talk about it on Tuesday but not sure if it's still to early for her to make decisions like that. 
But I'm going to bring up my fears to her. 

24 hours and 50 mins till scan please let everything be ok[-o&lt;


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> @Sander thank you sweet just cant wait to get it over and done with. It's not until tommorow late afternoon so it's going to be a long day.
> 
> @Jessie7003 worse thing is its not until late afternoon tomorrow 3:50pm so will be a really long nerve wracking day tommorow. Just praying everything is normol and baby is really healthy. Hope ure scan goes really well hon is ures in the morning or afternoon? Really wish mine was in the morning I really hate late afternoon appointments esp when ure real nervous.
> 
> @LadyStardust4
> Awwww congrats hon. Alot of girls in the group now. I'm gonna get them to double check the gender at my scan tommorow just to be double sure. Pluss that will give me something else to focus on a bit rather than just focusing on what if something is wrong. I'm like a bag of nerves just want the scan out the way and done with. Just praying I get all good news. Always dread this scan it's so scary.
> 
> Really feeling stronger movements and kicks now. We do this little trick where I put the TV remote control on my belly and watch baby kick it it's amazing Haha. He definitely getting stronger stronger.
> I'm now 10 stone and I was 8 stone 8 so I've put on over a stone not sure if that's normol or not?
> 
> Still dont know my bile acid results but I guess no news is good news so they say. Having more bloods done on Friday morning then I swe the high risk OB/GYN on Tuesday so hopfully will get all results and more of a plan of action then.
> 
> I think I wud want to opt for a section this time but I'm not sure I'll get to choose. I had such a traumatic birth last time I'm actually to afraid to do it natural. Hoping she will talk about it on Tuesday but not sure if it's still to early for her to make decisions like that.
> But I'm going to bring up my fears to her.
> 
> 24 hours and 50 mins till scan please let everything be ok[-o&lt;

My scan is morning thank god! I’m sure yours will go perfectly fine!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> My scan is morning thank god! I’m sure yours will go perfectly fine!

That's better having it in the morning. Its gonna be horrible waiting tommorow. 
Think I mite do a bit of housework just to get the time to go faster lol. Thank you hon. Praying mine and yours and @Shorty88 scans go amazingly well. I'm starting to feel a bit excited now but still nervous.


----------



## Shorty88

Sorry ladies I won't be on much till next week.. 

Just dealing with some bad news.. baby should be fine but more nervous for Friday.. 

Hope everyone scans go really well and I will go into more detail next week when I know more xx


----------



## Sander

Hope everything is ok shorty, hugs to you xx


----------



## Nolimitxox

I hope everything is okay shorty..... :hugs:


----------



## Sushai

Sending hugs your way shorty :hugs: hope you and Bub are ok.


----------



## Demotivated

Thinking of you shorty ! Hope all is well..

Goodluck fr today @Suggerhoney and @Jessie7003


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> Sorry ladies I won't be on much till next week..
> 
> Just dealing with some bad news.. baby should be fine but more nervous for Friday..
> 
> Hope everyone scans go really well and I will go into more detail next week when I know more xx

I hope everything is okay! Xxx


----------



## LadyStardust4

Suggerhoney said:


> @Sander thank you sweet just cant wait to get it over and done with. It's not until tommorow late afternoon so it's going to be a long day.
> 
> @Jessie7003 worse thing is its not until late afternoon tomorrow 3:50pm so will be a really long nerve wracking day tommorow. Just praying everything is normol and baby is really healthy. Hope ure scan goes really well hon is ures in the morning or afternoon? Really wish mine was in the morning I really hate late afternoon appointments esp when ure real nervous.
> 
> @LadyStardust4
> Awwww congrats hon. Alot of girls in the group now. I'm gonna get them to double check the gender at my scan tommorow just to be double sure. Pluss that will give me something else to focus on a bit rather than just focusing on what if something is wrong. I'm like a bag of nerves just want the scan out the way and done with. Just praying I get all good news. Always dread this scan it's so scary.
> 
> Really feeling stronger movements and kicks now. We do this little trick where I put the TV remote control on my belly and watch baby kick it it's amazing Haha. He definitely getting stronger stronger.
> I'm now 10 stone and I was 8 stone 8 so I've put on over a stone not sure if that's normol or not?
> 
> Still dont know my bile acid results but I guess no news is good news so they say. Having more bloods done on Friday morning then I swe the high risk OB/GYN on Tuesday so hopfully will get all results and more of a plan of action then.
> 
> I think I wud want to opt for a section this time but I'm not sure I'll get to choose. I had such a traumatic birth last time I'm actually to afraid to do it natural. Hoping she will talk about it on Tuesday but not sure if it's still to early for her to make decisions like that.
> But I'm going to bring up my fears to her.
> 
> 24 hours and 50 mins till scan please let everything be ok[-o&lt;

Hope it all goes well and you get some positive news! 

I’ve not actually weighed myself since I’ve been pregnant. Probably should but I’m scared to hahaha


----------



## LadyStardust4

Shorty88 said:


> Sorry ladies I won't be on much till next week..
> 
> Just dealing with some bad news.. baby should be fine but more nervous for Friday..
> 
> Hope everyone scans go really well and I will go into more detail next week when I know more xx

Thinking of you x


----------



## Demotivated

Ok shit news from me.
I just randomly thought I ll get my BP checked from the office nurse..

She tried to get it through digital monit but I asked her to use manual one.. and it was 120/100 :(

I called up my doc and she has asked me to visit her tmrw morning with a fresh mind..
But I am freaking out.. the nurse wasn't helpful at all as well :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Shorty88 
Hope everything is ok hon thinking of you. Hope everything goes well for you tommorow. Sending lots of hugs and love to you my lovely little Irish charm here if u need me just PM me on here of messenger. <3

@Demotivated 
Oh hon bless ure heart I know how u feel my blood pressure was rather high when I last had it done the bottom number was 97 where as normoly the bottom number for me is in the 60s but im not sure if it was from all the travelling to get to that hospital and anxiety. I will have my blood pressure done again on Tuesday so will see if it's still raised. 
Hopfully it wud of gone down next time u have it checked. I had pre eclampsia in my last pregnancy and am fearful to get it again so o totally understand ure concerns sweety. Here if u need someone to talk to. 

AFM I'm about to leave in 15 minutes to go for my scan. I'm walking there because it's only a 15 to 20 min walk from my house to the hospital I live right next to it lol. 
Not feeling as anxious as I was. I'm still a bit nervous but I'm excited as well. Just hoping theres no problems. 

Keep it all crossed that it all goes well ladies. [-o&lt;


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> @Shorty88
> Hope everything is ok hon thinking of you. Hope everything goes well for you tommorow. Sending lots of hugs and love to you my lovely little Irish charm here if u need me just PM me on here of messenger. <3
> 
> @Demotivated
> Oh hon bless ure heart I know how u feel my blood pressure was rather high when I last had it done the bottom number was 97 where as normoly the bottom number for me is in the 60s but im not sure if it was from all the travelling to get to that hospital and anxiety. I will have my blood pressure done again on Tuesday so will see if it's still raised.
> Hopfully it wud of gone down next time u have it checked. I had pre eclampsia in my last pregnancy and am fearful to get it again so o totally understand ure concerns sweety. Here if u need someone to talk to.
> 
> AFM I'm about to leave in 15 minutes to go for my scan. I'm walking there because it's only a 15 to 20 min walk from my house to the hospital I live right next to it lol.
> Not feeling as anxious as I was. I'm still a bit nervous but I'm excited as well. Just hoping theres no problems.
> 
> Keep it all crossed that it all goes well ladies. [-o&lt;

Best of luck!


----------



## doddy0402

@Shorty88 hope everything is ok.xx

@Demotivated hopefully it was a one off high reading, and will be back to normal tomorrow. Try not to stress.x

@Suggerhoney and @Jessie7003 hope your scans go well, I'm sure they will be brilliant!x

Had another scan this morning to check growth and double check the placenta is working ok still. So far, so good, had a good look at his heart, bowels, stomach and face and all looks normal.
The sonographer seemed happy enough, but I'm obviously still really worried. After getting home I was checking through the scan notes they show REALLY short femur bones, as in dropped off the 5th percentile for the last 2 scans. all other measurements are bang on the 50th line.
I have my official 20weeks scan next Friday when I'll be 20+5 so I guess they will say something then if they feel they need to, but I stupidly googled it and freaked myself out!x


----------



## Demotivated

Thank you ladies.. hoping for a better reading tmrw

@doddy0402 my son was always behind on femur and humerus bones but he was born proportionately . May be a lil bit short at 48" but no issues whatsover..

Thinking of @Jessie7003 and @Suggerhoney


----------



## Sander

doddy0402 said:


> @Shorty88 hope everything is ok.xx
> 
> @Demotivated hopefully it was a one off high reading, and will be back to normal tomorrow. Try not to stress.x
> 
> @Suggerhoney and @Jessie7003 hope your scans go well, I'm sure they will be brilliant!x
> 
> Had another scan this morning to check growth and double check the placenta is working ok still. So far, so good, had a good look at his heart, bowels, stomach and face and all looks normal.
> The sonographer seemed happy enough, but I'm obviously still really worried. After getting home I was checking through the scan notes they show REALLY short femur bones, as in dropped off the 5th percentile for the last 2 scans. all other measurements are bang on the 50th line.
> I have my official 20weeks scan next Friday when I'll be 20+5 so I guess they will say something then if they feel they need to, but I stupidly googled it and freaked myself out!x

With my son he was like 2 weeks behind on his femurs - he came out totally normal. I also thought it was weird as everything else was proportional and I had heard it could be an indication of DS, but it was nothing. He’s actually relatively tall for his age too! So I would try not to read into it too much, I’m sure everything’s fine :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies. 

Sorry it's so late. Just to update my scan went really well. She checked everything and said everything is perfect. 4 chambers of the heart and saw one of the valves but baby was being naughty and in a awkward position. So I have to go back again on the 11th June to be scanned again just so she can get a closer look at the heart. She said theres nothing to worry about and from what she can see his heart looks fine but she just wants me to go back so she can have a closer look and also get some photos. 
Sadly I have no photos today because he was in such a awkward position and being very Camara shy. His kindneys Brian mouth lips legs arms body is all perfect. She said the heart look normol as well but because I have epilepsy I'm more prone to having a baby with adnormiltys so she just wants a closer look at his heart when hes in a better position. 
I'm not worried because his heart was checked at the gender scan and was all good and on the pluss side I get another scan. All measurements are perfect and pretty much bang on. He is lying face toward my bladder and butt in the air hahaha. She tried everything to get him to roll over but he wasnt having none of it. 

Oh its definitely a boy as well seem it about 4 times as clear as day b4 she even told me hahaha. She said he has a good strong HB. 
So relieved. 

Sorry i haven't got photos to share with you ladies but I will get them next time. 
Think I have a bit of a shy one this time Haha. 
My placenta is at the front but it is toward the left hand side. And it's his hands that keep playing with my bladder he had them rite down there Haha. Little cheeky monkey lol:haha:


----------



## LadyStardust4

Glad to hear it all went well
Sugger!

I’m having a bit of a nightmare ladies. As we’ve now had our 20 week scan and everything is looking good, we decided to let out housing agency know. We rent from a private landlord but hoping to buy a place soon. 

Anyway... the lady responded saying “I’ll have to let your landlady know and come back to you”. I emailed her back and asked if there was a problem. She said our landlady always advertises with no children so she has to check she’s happy to have a child in the property. 

I’m so worried that we might be about to be evicted and I’m so not up for packing and the stress of finding somewhere new whilst pregnant. We’re not QUITE ready to buy somewhere


----------



## Nolimitxox

That seems ludicrous to evict you because you are expecting.... That's so weird. I'm sorry you are dealing with that stress.

Congrats sugger!


----------



## doddy0402

glad it all went well Sugger, and you get another scan out of it too!!
That's awful Ladystardust! it's not time for you to have this kind of extra stress. Fingers crossed the owner doesn't have an issue with it.

I am trying not to panic too much about the measurements, but it's not really working! Rationally, I know that as I am small (5ft2) it could just be genetic, and even if it isn't, the fact that no other markers for anything serious are present at the moment - down syndrome and dwarfism mainly - is definitely a good sign. But I am on aspirin and clexane because they suspect there were placenta problems when we lost our little girl, as she had no abnormalities and was measuring weeks too small when she died. Small femur bones seem to be connected to iugr and so I am wondering if there could be an issue again. His measurements are currently on 16 week sizes so is over 3.5 weeks behind.


----------



## Nolimitxox

That would worry me too....Im sorry :( I hope things turn around and your next scan shows things have picked up, or like you said its just genetics because you happen to be a bit smaller yourself.


----------



## doddy0402

also a little picture we got today, the only half decent one, because he spent the entire scan looking face-on at the scan probe so he looked like an alien!!x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you ladies. 
@LadyStardust4 oh hon that does seen a bit stupid I mean ure pregnant now and the baby isn't gonna be walking or running around to cause any damage for ages so surely the sensible thing wud be to just let you stay. I hope ure landlady has some compassion. I dont need stress like that when ure pregnant. 
We privet rented for years and some landlords have some funny requirements. A baby is harmless and even when they're toddlers its nor like they trash the place. 
Got it all crossed it all works out for you sweety and you can stay where you are. 

@doddy0402 
Bless you sweety it must be worrying but maybe ge takes after you and is only gonna be petite. I'm 5ft 4 so just a tiny bit taller than you. 
All good things come in small packages so they say. 
Did the sonographer seem concerned or ure doctor? If not then I wudnt worry for now hon. He still has alot of growing to do yet. I'm sure everything will be just fine. 
Its so horrible what happend to you b4 its heartbreaking. Praying that ure next scan outs all ure worries at ease. [-o&lt;

Good luck tommorow for your scans tommorow ladies. 
I have another bloodtest tommorow oh the joy lol. It's in the morning so have to get up early. Feeling totally exhausted tonight after all the walking I've done today so hoping to get a decent night sleep. 
Night night ladies will try and pop on tommorow to see how you all are. <3:hug:


----------



## Demotivated

Great news @Suggerhoney 
Really happy for u :)

@doddy0402 I am the same height as yours and my doc told me not to worry coz of the same. My son is 4 today and pretty tall for his age..

AFM, good news. I got my BP measured by my gynaec and then later another doc at her clinic and it was around 115/75 so nothing to worry.
She told me to stop getting if measured by twats (lol) and come to her if I notice any swelling or fluid retention.. so all clear for now :)


----------



## Jessie7003

Congrats sugger! And doddy I'm sure all is fine! Baby's grow at their own rates so by your next scan it'll hopefully be all fine! Scan in 50 mins! Nervousssss!


----------



## Demotivated

H


Jessie7003 said:


> Congrats sugger! And doddy I'm sure all is fine! Baby's grow at their own rates so by your next scan it'll hopefully be all fine! Scan in 50 mins! Nervousssss!


How did it go babe?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> Great news @Suggerhoney
> Really happy for u :)
> 
> @doddy0402 I am the same height as yours and my doc told me not to worry coz of the same. My son is 4 today and pretty tall for his age..
> 
> AFM, good news. I got my BP measured by my gynaec and then later another doc at her clinic and it was around 115/75 so nothing to worry.
> She told me to stop getting if measured by twats (lol) and come to her if I notice any swelling or fluid retention.. so all clear for now :)

Oh hon that's brilliant news I'm so happy ure blood pressure is back to normol. Its such a worry when it shoots up.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> Congrats sugger! And doddy I'm sure all is fine! Baby's grow at their own rates so by your next scan it'll hopefully be all fine! Scan in 50 mins! Nervousssss!

Good luck hon hope it all goes really well


----------



## Jessie7003

Demotivated said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> How did it go babe?

It went brilliant! I'm so happy. Baby is still a girl haha! And all is measuring as it should, no concerns whatsoever!


----------



## Jessie7003

My scan went brilliant yesterday thankfully! Baby girl is measuring perfectly and no problems. So excited now! And we have been offered to take part in a training day to measure blood flow through baby’s heart etc for a trainee doctor so we are invited to another scan on the 21st June! It’s mid morning/afternoon so I should be able to go because that is the day of a concert me and my OH are going to but the concert is around half 5. 

Oh and strangely got told at my scan that my placenta is NOT anterior and is very much posterior so I’m wondering if the sonographer at my private scan mistook my bladder for the placenta :-k:-k strange anyway baby’s kicks are getting so strong it’s so exciting! OH felt one the other day!


----------



## doddy0402

I've had a day to calm down a little, and I am a little more positive. Just need to take it one day at a time!
Glad you scan went well @Jessie7003 and your scan picture is beautiful!x


----------



## Jessie7003

doddy0402 said:


> I've had a day to calm down a little, and I am a little more positive. Just need to take it one day at a time!
> Glad you scan went well @Jessie7003 and your scan picture is beautiful!x

Thank you! I'm sure your little one is doing perfectly fine and a follow up scan will show that x


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. Sorry for this selfish post. 

I had my anatomy scan yesterday. It went ok. Took about an hour and the tech didn't say anything about having to come back, so I guess she got all the pics. She called SO in right near the end and pointed out the head, profile, beating heart, spine, and feet (where you could almost count the toes). The angle we saw the feet at was kind of a potty shot, but the feet were crossed and I couldn't really make out any genitalia. And the tech didn't/wasn't allowed to tell us anything, so I guess I'll have to wait til the 17th for any kind of confirmation. I'll just keep crocheting the blue blanket I've already started though.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lovely scan pics ladies. 
I've not been feeling much movements for the past few days. I know I have an anterior placenta and that's prob why but I was feeling him alot and now it's only now and again. It's really worrying. I wish I cud feel him more just to put my mind at rest. 
I did listen to his HB twice yesterday and it was strong and loud. And I do feel some movements but not many and it's so light. :-(
Also feeling nervous because at my scan they cudnt check his heart properly and now worried he may have something wrong. My next scan is next Tuesday. Also started getting itchy again here and there so that's worrying me. 
I see my high risk ob/gyn tommorow but no scan until the 11th.


----------



## brittany12

Hey ladies! Just wanted to post since it's been awhile for me.

Glad all of the scans are going pretty well! I hope those of you that are having some scares and worries have your minds put to ease soon! 

I don't post too much because I don't feel I have a ton to say or in common. I don't want to always post about how easy this pregnancy is going. I don't have much to every say other than its going great. I don't want it to seem like i am rubbing it in anyones face if that makes sense, so i just don't post. We also don't know the gender so my gender posts are always just to guess towards which i think it is. We don't need a whole lot of baby items since this is our 3rd and we aren't having a baby shower.. so I just don't feel like there is much for me to say.

We did go through all of DS clothing (I have been too lazy to ever sort through his since he was born and now i'm glad I didn't) we are pretty set on boy clothes if its a boy. We also have some things to get us started if its a girl as I kept a decent amount of my favorite things from DD. 

Names.. I think we have finally decided on Tenley Britt for a girl and Sutton Oakes for a boy. I say that, but who knows if it'll change. I really hope not because I want to get an outfit and hat made with both names on it to take with us to the hospital and use it to announce the baby's birth as well as gender and name. So hopefully we are done discussing names.

We're basically redoing the nursery because I do not like the original color we chose.. it was a gray color, but i just don't like it. We're going to redo it in a shade of white (i'm obsessed with everything being white.. idk why. I'm not a huge fan of color in my house. makes life tough sometimes when decorating!) adn I'm using Olive green as the offset color.. so curtains, crib sheet and etc will be in that olive green color. I feel like that is a good gender neutral color scheme. 

I am feeling more and more movements and they're getting stronger! Baby is super active!

other than that, I don't have anything else to add. Hope things are going smoothly for everyone else!


----------



## Teanna

Had my anatomy scan today and the tech wasn't really allowed to say much, but I asked if everything was good and she said yes, so I assume everything is as it should be. I also confirmed that the gender is still a girl so now I can feel even more confident in shopping. 

I had to register at the hospital I'm planning to give birth at in person. I hadn't been in the hospital before and it's recently had an expansion and an all new maternity ward. I'm super happy to have chosen it, as I was shocked at how well laid out the department was and all the staff were super friendly and knew my midwife well. Time is going so fast, I can't believe everyone is getting past that 20 week mark already. I still remember when this group was new and everyone was excited about getting their first scans. Seems like yesterday.


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Hey ladies! Just wanted to post since it's been awhile for me.
> 
> Glad all of the scans are going pretty well! I hope those of you that are having some scares and worries have your minds put to ease soon!
> 
> I don't post too much because I don't feel I have a ton to say or in common. I don't want to always post about how easy this pregnancy is going. I don't have much to every say other than its going great. I don't want it to seem like i am rubbing it in anyones face if that makes sense, so i just don't post. We also don't know the gender so my gender posts are always just to guess towards which i think it is. We don't need a whole lot of baby items since this is our 3rd and we aren't having a baby shower.. so I just don't feel like there is much for me to say.
> 
> We did go through all of DS clothing (I have been too lazy to ever sort through his since he was born and now i'm glad I didn't) we are pretty set on boy clothes if its a boy. We also have some things to get us started if its a girl as I kept a decent amount of my favorite things from DD.
> 
> Names.. I think we have finally decided on Tenley Britt for a girl and Sutton Oakes for a boy. I say that, but who knows if it'll change. I really hope not because I want to get an outfit and hat made with both names on it to take with us to the hospital and use it to announce the baby's birth as well as gender and name. So hopefully we are done discussing names.
> 
> We're basically redoing the nursery because I do not like the original color we chose.. it was a gray color, but i just don't like it. We're going to redo it in a shade of white (i'm obsessed with everything being white.. idk why. I'm not a huge fan of color in my house. makes life tough sometimes when decorating!) adn I'm using Olive green as the offset color.. so curtains, crib sheet and etc will be in that olive green color. I feel like that is a good gender neutral color scheme.
> 
> I am feeling more and more movements and they're getting stronger! Baby is super active!
> 
> other than that, I don't have anything else to add. Hope things are going smoothly for everyone else!

Hi hon
Please done ever feel like u cant post because some of us are having problems. I'm one of the ones with problems and for me I like to read what's happening in everyone's pregnancies and I've missed ure posts. 
Olive green is such a lovely shade and very gender neutral. 
Loving ure names they are so different and unique. 
Just post about anything hon. About ure day or what's been happening. Just because u dont know the gender it doesn't matter we can all still keep guessing. It makes it fun. Dont feel uncomfortable about posting hon. Stay in touch<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teanna said:


> Had my anatomy scan today and the tech wasn't really allowed to say much, but I asked if everything was good and she said yes, so I assume everything is as it should be. I also confirmed that the gender is still a girl so now I can feel even more confident in shopping.
> 
> I had to register at the hospital I'm planning to give birth at in person. I hadn't been in the hospital before and it's recently had an expansion and an all new maternity ward. I'm super happy to have chosen it, as I was shocked at how well laid out the department was and all the staff were super friendly and knew my midwife well. Time is going so fast, I can't believe everyone is getting past that 20 week mark already. I still remember when this group was new and everyone was excited about getting their first scans. Seems like yesterday.

Congrats sweety I'm glad ure scan went well and she is still a girl. How exciting


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies. 
So I'm in hospital. Yesterday my pee was burning so bad and as the day went on I was in so much pain and having alot of Braxton hicks contractions that felt a little uncomfortable. I also had back ache so I went to [email protected] 
I have been admitted and been in all night. My blood pressure was high last night and my pee sample came back with all sorts wrong. 
They gave me some paracetamol for the pain. I put up with it for so long but it got to the point where I was struggling to walk. 

They have also started me on antibiotics. And this morning the pain is so much better and it's not burning now when I pee. 
They think it's a very had UTI or kidney infection. 
My blood pressure is now back down to normol so that's a relief. They have listened to babies HB a few times and said it's very strong. 

Baby had been quite the past couple of days but last night he decided its party time and was giving me the strongest kicks yet. I've never felt so relieved. I've had lots of blood taken and I'm just waiting for the doctors to come around. 

Did have my high risk ob/gyn appointment today but I've been admitted in the same hospital so not sure if that appointment will be re arranged. 

Just so glad I'm not in all that pain now because it was awful. 

Ive also started getting SPD and pelvic gurdle pain but that was to be expected as I had it with my other 2. 
Will know more when I see the doctors. 
Baby was so active last night and been feeling him kicking all morning as well. Didnt sleep well last night. Must of peed about a thousand times. I never want to be in that pain again. 
:cry:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Have changed my ticker because they are going by my 13 week scan measurements and not the gender scan so it puts me 3 days behind but I'm not to bothered because I'll be having him early pluss my due date can change again because I'll be having regular growth scans from 26 weeks. 
So I apologise If my ticker changes again. I'm just gonna go with what the hospital say and there sticking to due date being 14th October for now


----------



## Suggerhoney

I will be having him in September just hoping he dont decide to come b4 then. Wud love to him to come on my nannas birthday on 11th September. I'll be 35+2 so there's a high possibility. Really dont want him coming b4 35 weeks. Wud love to get to 36 but we shall see. [-o&lt;


----------



## doddy0402

@Suggerhoney I'm sorry you are in hospital but glad you are feeling better already! I had a bad UTI at the beginning of this pregnancy and I wouldn't wish it on anyone, I'm usually pretty good with pain but I was a mess!!
Congrats on your scan @Teanna, get buying all those girlie outfits and things!
@PrettyInInk42 glad your scan went well! Have you been told the baby may be a boy, or do you have a gut feeling?
I was 100% sure this time round that we were having a boy, from pretty much the moment we knew we were pregnant!
@brittany12 please do keep posting! I am incredibly nosy and always want to read more about everyone's life haha!
We dont have the space for a nursery so this one is going to bunk with us for a few months, then move in with one of the other kids, and I'm gutted there will be no decorating done for him. Olive sounds really calming and relaxing, and definitely unisex!
oh, and well done on getting names nailed down. We have a list that we kind of like, but nothing is jumping out right now!x


----------



## Suggerhoney

doddy0402 said:


> @Suggerhoney I'm sorry you are in hospital but glad you are feeling better already! I had a bad UTI at the beginning of this pregnancy and I wouldn't wish it on anyone, I'm usually pretty good with pain but I was a mess!!
> Congrats on your scan @Teanna, get buying all those girlie outfits and things!
> @PrettyInInk42 glad your scan went well! Have you been told the baby may be a boy, or do you have a gut feeling?
> I was 100% sure this time round that we were having a boy, from pretty much the moment we knew we were pregnant!
> @brittany12 please do keep posting! I am incredibly nosy and always want to read more about everyone's life haha!
> We dont have the space for a nursery so this one is going to bunk with us for a few months, then move in with one of the other kids, and I'm gutted there will be no decorating done for him. Olive sounds really calming and relaxing, and definitely unisex!
> oh, and well done on getting names nailed down. We have a list that we kind of like, but nothing is jumping out right now!x

Thank you sweety. Oh my goodness yes I wudnt wish the pain on anyone either. I'm still walking around like I've lost my horse (LOL) but the pain has eased so much. It was unbearable I thought it was going to make me go into labour because I kept getting tightnigns. But it's all settled now and little man is moving around in there. 

I'm in the same boat as you and dont have a nursery to decorate as little dude will be in with us for a year or so. Wud love to be able to decorate a nursery but never mind.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

brittany - I feel the same about not posting cuz things are going so well and there's not much for me to have to buy or prep right now. This group also moves a little fast for me, but it seems to have slowed a bit since my last post so I've had time to catch up while on break at work. I guess just post when you can. Maybe pics of stuff for the nursery some of the cute outfits you kept from your previous LOs. 

doddy - I did a SneakPeek blood test at 11 weeks and it came back "boy". There's always room for error and I think SO and were both hoping for a girl, but I'm like 90% at peace with another boy right now. I just want it confirmed either way so I can either go shopping or sort through Alex's old clothes and SO and I can start discussing names. 

Sugger - Oh, man. That sounds so painful. Glad you're feeling better now though. FX your LO stays put til at least 35 weeks. 

AFM, not too much to report. Still feeling movements, which is always nice. Still just looking fat instead of pg. And I went to a baby shower alone with Alex on Sunday and he decided to throw up all his breakfast and milk on the way there. Such a mess. Thankfully I had lots of wipes and 2 changes of clothes for him. I had to completely strip and wash the carseat when we got home. It's never been so clean though. There's a little something for you first time moms to look forward to. lol


----------



## Shorty88

Hey ladies.. 

I'll have a read through all the posts tonight hope everyone is well..

Afm I have been missing in action for awhile I received some good news so I can update everyone now.. sorry long post

First ..Thanks @Suggerhoney for checking in on me this morning xxx

I think I mentioned I failed my fasting bloods test for diabetes.. I had a repeat done 2 weeks after it.. I never received a call to say I failed the second test so I assumed I passed.. went to spice girls concert and enjoyed myself... but a couple of days later I received a call to say I had in fact failed the second blood test and they needed me to come in and be admitted so I could start insulin... 

I at first thought they got my charts mixed up with someone as my results where still only pre diabetes so to me insulin was a drastic action to take... 

I went into hospital to met with the diabetic team last wed and got a briefing on how insulin works... so scary!!!! They also discussed about baby may needing icu and when to start the steroids for its lungs.. freaked me out big time.. I think cause you just don't know what and when something could go wrong...

I protested staying in over night the wed night as I am my daughter's career and my hubby was away with work and I would be back in nthe Friday with my scan so I agreed to be admitted that night as my hubby would be there to look after dd1.


On the Thursday I done some research and found that insulin was in fact a drastic measure to take with my results which where only slightly over the pre warning number... so I queried it with the midwife (so rude to me on the phone) and said i wasnt happy going on insulin without speaking to the doc first as to why they where putting me on it so soon with no other alternatives.. 

Scan on the Friday went well.. baby was very stubborn so was there for ages... no side profile pics as baby had both arms up like a boxer defending itself so no face pic which i was kinda sad.. baby had legs crossed and tucked in so no way of me finding out even if I wanted too..

They checked if baby was measuring everything normally espically with the diabetes and baby was spot on with my dates.. it is 14oz so nearly 1lb which I find crazy lol.. but in their eyes nothing wrong or worrying going on...

So after my scan I had to go down to meet the diabetic team to duscuss why I was being put on insulin... turns out they thought I had already been on a strict diet and had been using a glucometor... I told them I hadn't been doing any of the above so they agreed to let me try the diet and glucometor over the bank holiday weekend (it was in Ireland) to get my diet in check and the numbers down... and I did woohoo :dance:

So I have been been discharged from the insulin team and am solely managing it with diet... so happy I stuck to my guns and questioned it.. I'm not due back for bloods till the 27th of June so i can go on my holidays next Friday and relax and enjoy myself xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Hey ladies..
> 
> I'll have a read through all the posts tonight hope everyone is well..
> 
> Afm I have been missing in action for awhile I received some good news so I can update everyone now.. sorry long post
> 
> First ..Thanks @Suggerhoney for checking in on me this morning xxx
> 
> I think I mentioned I failed my fasting bloods test for diabetes.. I had a repeat done 2 weeks after it.. I never received a call to say I failed the second test so I assumed I passed.. went to spice girls concert and enjoyed myself... but a couple of days later I received a call to say I had in fact failed the second blood test and they needed me to come in and be admitted so I could start insulin...
> 
> I at first thought they got my charts mixed up with someone as my results where still only pre diabetes so to me insulin was a drastic action to take...
> 
> I went into hospital to met with the diabetic team last wed and got a briefing on how insulin works... so scary!!!! They also discussed about baby may needing icu and when to start the steroids for its lungs.. freaked me out big time.. I think cause you just don't know what and when something could go wrong...
> 
> I protested staying in over night the wed night as I am my daughter's career and my hubby was away with work and I would be back in nthe Friday with my scan so I agreed to be admitted that night as my hubby would be there to look after dd1.
> 
> 
> On the Thursday I done some research and found that insulin was in fact a drastic measure to take with my results which where only slightly over the pre warning number... so I queried it with the midwife (so rude to me on the phone) and said i wasnt happy going on insulin without speaking to the doc first as to why they where putting me on it so soon with no other alternatives..
> 
> Scan on the Friday went well.. baby was very stubborn so was there for ages... no side profile pics as baby had both arms up like a boxer defending itself so no face pic which i was kinda sad.. baby had legs crossed and tucked in so no way of me finding out even if I wanted too..
> 
> They checked if baby was measuring everything normally espically with the diabetes and baby was spot on with my dates.. it is 14oz so nearly 1lb which I find crazy lol.. but in their eyes nothing wrong or worrying going on...
> 
> So after my scan I had to go down to meet the diabetic team to duscuss why I was being put on insulin... turns out they thought I had already been on a strict diet and had been using a glucometor... I told them I hadn't been doing any of the above so they agreed to let me try the diet and glucometor over the bank holiday weekend (it was in Ireland) to get my diet in check and the numbers down... and I did woohoo :dance:
> 
> So I have been been discharged from the insulin team and am solely managing it with diet... so happy I stuck to my guns and questioned it.. I'm not due back for bloods till the 27th of June so i can go on my holidays next Friday and relax and enjoy myself xx

Oh sweety I'm so happy you did the research and had it all checked out so u cud ask them about it. Thank heavens for that u must of been going out of ure mind u poor thing no wonder u needed time out. 
So happy ure managing it ure own way and not having to go on insulin. 

Haha my baby was being stubborn as well I didn't get any pics because there just wants any good ones but I will hopfully get some on Tuesday. I think he has moved position now because I'm feeling kicks above my belly button. So hopfully he will behave on Tuesday and we can have a good look at his heart and get some pics. Hope it dont move back to that same awkward position again little monkey Haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies I'm home now yay.
Feeling alot better.
So they said it's a really nasty UTI and they have given me some antibiotics and painkillers.
I still went and see my high risk pregnancy consultant, I looked like a rite idiot sat there with my pyjamas and rabbit slippers on and IV in my arm, got some funny looks but my high risk consultant was like oh my goodness what have you been up to? I told her I was setting a new fashion trend hahaha. Oh I had them really sexy stocking things on as well that they make u wear to stop blood clots, Mmmmmm I was such a sight for sore eyes hahahaha.:jo:
Anyway I've had my bile acid levels done today because there was no results other than my liver function and iron levels coming up on her screen.
She has given me iron pills because I'm really anemic so that wud explain the bad headaches and tiredness.
She asked about the itching which I said has gotten alot better since being on Urco.
I have a growth scan at 26+1 on 9th July and after that I will see the high risk pregnancy consultant again. I've also got 2 liver doctor appointments coming up on Monday and again when I'm 24 weeks and a scan on Tuesday to check his heart and get some pics so lots and lots of appointments.
She didnt say anything about when I will be induced but I guess it's a bit early to be talking about that. She may say more at the next appointment.
At the moment it looks like I'm gonna be having him naturally but I will enquire about a c section when I'm further along and see what she says. Just felt it was a bit to early yet so didnt say anything.
Baby has been active all night and all day. Had some big kicks today and one was above the belly button so that surprised me. Seems like the little monkey has found his strength. Think hes been having a party in there.:bunny::wine:

Still dont feel ready to buy him stuff yet but will when I get to 25 or 26 weeks but will see how I feel when I get to that stage. May hold off until I'm 28 weeks but will just go with how I'm feeling at the time. 

Not had much sleep and of ALL the places they cud of put me they put me on a ward in the early pregnancy unit as no beds in pregnancy ward.
But I felt so bad walking around with a bump while there are womon in there waiting for scans to see if they are misscarying.
Felt so bad for them.:sad1:


----------



## butterflywolf

Here's the update from me, I ended up not saying anything to my doctor. I just couldn't I feel crazy enough as it is and just couldn't. However, with having a super bad cold and my kids parties the past weekend/week I haven't had much time to think on it. I have the big scan on Friday at 8AM. I am sure there is just one baby in there, has to be just one. On the doppler I can still find two different heartbeats. One down low at around 150-155 bpm and one up high at about 160-165 bpm. I also can easily find the placenta as well which is about 3 inches above my belly button. I feel movement all over from down low to up high but I'm sure if there where hints of twins my doctor would have said something by now. Just sucks that here normally you don't get a scan until 20 weeks here, but due to my history I get one at 7 weeks, but was actually 6 weeks this time. Ugh. Anyway we'll know soon enough and I can stop having my crazy moments X'D 

Anyway how is everyone doing?


----------



## butterflywolf

Sorry for the double posts, just finally got on to back read some X'D 

Suggerhoney: No idea on DH side (shouldn't matter anyway), as for my side, my dad's side has a history, but again shouldn't matter, gene is only passed from mother's side. My mom's side apparently there is and it skips every other generation? But I personally dug more into it and I don't believe so. My grandpa (mom's dad) has a history of twins, but my grandma doesn't. I can go as far back as great grandma to me and nobody had twins. So if I would it'd be identical more than likely.
I'm a very logic person and logically I can debunk twins all day long, it makes the most sense. However, my gut and mind wont give it a rest and it's stupid to me because again logically doesn't make sense. Best explanation I have is that while I never feared for twins before, I am this time because this pregnancy is such a HUGE shocker. It wasn't planned and I'm a huge planner. It was completely out of my control and that's something I have struggled with this go around. However, I feel better now that we're 20 weeks along and am coming around. It still feels weird to be honest but I'm in a much better place than I was in the beginning. 
What's further stupid, is my mind swears my doctor thinks there may be two, but doesn't want to worry me (he knows how much of a control freak I am) and the first meeting this pregnancy I flat out said thank god it's only one I can't handle twins, I refuse twins. Reason I think this all is I am measuring a little ahead at this point (from last check up 1.5 weeks ago), just how I feel he may be hinting at things. I dunno hard to explain, he and I have a great history/relationship, but I can't help but to pick up on these vibes. Again I feel crazy and logically none of this makes sense.


----------



## Shorty88

@butterflywolf I would ask at your next appointment why you are getting different heart rates in different places.. if it is not twins I'm sure there is am answer for it..

As for movements I feel more moments up above my belly button and some down so low in my pelvic baby is head down so I'm guessing it is just moving all around but when I said it to the midwife she said I couldn't feel it so high as my uterus isn't up that high.. I have video evidence of the baby kicking that high but she just said it must have been something else... like what I don't know unless I have a monster inside me the baby kicked up that high


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Seems like I've got lots to catch up on! I really don't get on here alot at the moment, I'm off for a read x


----------



## Nolimitxox

Shorty how are you?


----------



## Teanna

Just got caught up on all the posts. Seems like everyone's been having a busy week. 

@Shorty88 I'm glad you finally got good news and stood up for yourself. 

@Suggerhoney yikes, that sounds like a rough couple days. bladder infections are the worst. I'm glad you got it under control now. 

@butterflywolf I've been paranoid about twins too as they do run in my family and I've consistently measured 3 weeks ahead. At 18 weeks my uterus was above my belly button already though it was ruled out at my 12 week ultrasound and baby is measuring normally. I had no surprises at my 16 week and 19 week scans either luckily as I can't imagine having twins while being a single mom. If you haven't had another scan since 6/7 weeks then there could always still be a chance. The two heart beats are curious though it could easily be the same one or some sort of echo. Though measuring big isn't necessarily a sure sign of twins.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Finally caught up with everyone. Im glad everyone is doing good and all is well now. I haven't been posting much, but I read everything. I finally had my 20 week scan today even though I am 21wks now. My child's scan went great!! He is really a "HE" weighing in at 14oz almost a pound, the technician said he is very portioned I think that means good, he's also measuring 2 days behind, but she said all is well. She laughed it off and said lets just say his due date is around the 12th 13th 14th 15th 16th and 17th, its one of those days or early or late whenever he's ready." At the time of scan he was laying across my belly head in my right pelvic and butt to my left. Awe Ladies, Im so inlove!!!<3<3<3


----------



## brittany12

PrettyInInk42 said:


> brittany - I feel the same about not posting cuz things are going so well and there's not much for me to have to buy or prep right now. This group also moves a little fast for me, but it seems to have slowed a bit since my last post so I've had time to catch up while on break at work. I guess just post when you can. Maybe pics of stuff for the nursery some of the cute outfits you kept from your previous LOs.
> 
> doddy - I did a SneakPeek blood test at 11 weeks and it came back "boy". There's always room for error and I think SO and were both hoping for a girl, but I'm like 90% at peace with another boy right now. I just want it confirmed either way so I can either go shopping or sort through Alex's old clothes and SO and I can start discussing names.
> 
> Sugger - Oh, man. That sounds so painful. Glad you're feeling better now though. FX your LO stays put til at least 35 weeks.
> 
> AFM, not too much to report. Still feeling movements, which is always nice. Still just looking fat instead of pg. And I went to a baby shower alone with Alex on Sunday and he decided to throw up all his breakfast and milk on the way there. Such a mess. Thankfully I had lots of wipes and 2 changes of clothes for him. I had to completely strip and wash the carseat when we got home. It's never been so clean though. There's a little something for you first time moms to look forward to. lol

Car throw up is the worst especially when it’s milk!! I’ve literally had to buy a whole new car seat one time while I was out because it was so bad! Ugh! Feel for ya!


----------



## xjessibabyx

My placenta is anterior so I'm hoping it is just that but I'm 20w 1d and I've still not felt baby move yet.. Is this normal as I'm starting to worry? Got my anatomy scan on Monday. X


----------



## Teanna

xjessibabyx said:


> My placenta is anterior so I'm hoping it is just that but I'm 20w 1d and I've still not felt baby move yet.. Is this normal as I'm starting to worry? Got my anatomy scan on Monday. X

I've heard with an anterior placenta it could take up to 24/25 weeks to really feel movement, especially if it's your first pregnancy.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Shorty - Good for you for standing up for yourself. Sometimes people in the medical community are such dumbasses. My son has mild peniscroctal(sp?) webbing and I took him to a urologist and he said he would need surgery and he'd have to be circumcised (which I am EXTREMELY against) and that skin would be used to cover the incision and all that. I asked if delaying the surgery would give him time to grow more skin and then he wouldn't have to be circ'd and the Dr was like "Uh, why would you delay something he needs?" So, I got a 2nd opinion and the other Dr said he was totally fine and no need for surgery. Trust your mommy instincts always!

butterfly - Not sure what could be causing different HBs, but it probably is only one LO in there. :)

AFM, I had an opportunity to check if Alex's old car seat will fit into the universal adapter for that tandem stroller I want and it does. So, I guess it's just a matter of waiting for gift cards and then we'll get it. I also took the front side of his crib off and turned it into a toddler bed, not that he even uses it at my place. But we'll probably be spending the night there on Friday and one day later this month, so I guess we'll see if he likes it. I really wish we could get a crib for SO's place sooner rather than later though. I don't mind him cosleeping with us, but I'd rather he started out in his own bed, just so he can be used to it. Probably gonna bring this up with SO soon. I also did some number crunching and I don't think it'll be feasible for me to go back to work after mat leave, at least at my current job. 2 kids in daycare will cost $2890 a month and I only make $2634 before tax. So, if/when I do go back, it'll have to be somewhere else where I'll be making more, or wait til Alex starts school. Oh, and I treated myself to some capris and maternity panties from Thyme. hehe. Anywho, still feeling kicks and finding a HB, getting moderate round ligament pains on my right side from work, but it's all worth it.

Here's a blanket I've started for this baby and the one I made for my son a couple years ago. And the sleepy boy himself. lol


----------



## Demotivated

@Shorty88 so proud of you for standing up to those morons. Very well done and i m sure you will manage this thing with diet and exercise :)

@Suggerhoney i m glad u r safe and healthy hon.. this pregnancy seems to be throwing up newer challenges at you, and u seem to be handling them so well :)
Glad u r home now

@xjessibabyx i had anterior placenta with DS and didn't really feel him till like 26-27 weeks, so dont worry

AFM, i have my Glucose test on 21st and i m pretty sure ill do bad. my 1& 2 hour sugar number is ok, but my fasting is crap. near upper limit of normal (90-95) and my doctor is going to give me an earful on it.. I am trying to control my sweet intake but these cravings are not helping me :|

22 week bump update pic! I already feel huge :/


----------



## playgirl666

hi dont no if any of u would be interested, but i have just collected my free mam bottle and soother from boots, if u join up to the parenting app the voucher will be on there x


----------



## Shorty88

playgirl666 said:


> hi dont no if any of u would be interested, but i have just collected my free mam bottle and soother from boots, if u join up to the parenting app the voucher will be on there x


Got them aswell.. is it the one that it is a sterilizer aswell?


----------



## Shorty88

Picked this up today thought it was so cute.. abit boyish but it will be Pjs so fine to put on a girl too


----------



## doddy0402

ah, @Shorty88 that is so cute! And I am so glad you did your research with the insulin, it is so easy for miscommunications between medical teams to be made which would have been the wrong choice for you. Well done for getting it under control with diet only aswell!
lovely bump @Demotivated at least you can tell you are pregnant! Still not much showing over here with me! 

I bought the very first items for this little man today, a babygrow, blanket and a little teddy. I can definitely feel movements, and that is keeping me positive for now! I have my official 20 week scan tomorrow morning, and hopefully that will put my mind at rest a little more.
and finally, a barely-there bump pic at 20weeks 4 days...looks like there may be a kebab in there rather than a baby...!


----------



## playgirl666

Shorty88 said:


> Got them aswell.. is it the one that it is a sterilizer aswell?

yes thats the one :) x


----------



## playgirl666

Shorty88 said:


> Picked this up today thought it was so cute.. abit boyish but it will be Pjs so fine to put on a girl too
> 
> View attachment 1062316

that is lovely x


----------



## LNWXO

Glad everything is ok @Shorty88 :)

Loving the bump pics girls! I’m huge, although not surprised, as I was with my first son too! Ignore my comfy bottoms lol so happy they go right under the boob haha!

How’s everyone feeling? The heartburn and spd is really hitting me hard :( x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Loving the bump pics, I need to take a new one, I've not taken one in a while!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Forgot to throw my 18 weeker up here.

20 weeks in 2 days! Can't wait for my scan next Wednesday. We're going to have them write down the gender for us. I don't know what we will do with it....but you know, at least we will have it :shrug:


----------



## brittany12

Just wanted to post that baby has the hiccups right now <3 I don’t ever remember feeling them this early but my ds got them so much it’s an immediate “that’s them” moment. Also, DH felt baby for the first time just now!


----------



## doddy0402

Anomaly scan done. No structural abnormalities found. Femur length fell off the chart completely now, abdominal circumference measuring over a week behind, head circumference still on track.
Booked in with the consultant for next Thursday and growth scans have been booked from 24 weeks onwards so far.
I am relieved that he is still here, and doesn't seem to have an actual 'problem' but pretty worried that he is not getting the nutrition that he needs and what that means for the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## butterflywolf

Update, it was probably an echo I picked up as there is only one baby in there yay. And it is a girl. She's measuring ahead just like her brother and sister, but no surprise as I make big ass babies. X'D She was also quite stubborn like her sister not wanting to get all the scans/measurements nor did she want to show her bits X'D


----------



## Nolimitxox

Oh wow what a relief for you!!!! So glad there's only one and she's healthy! Yay!


----------



## LNWXO

butterflywolf said:


> Update, it was probably an echo I picked up as there is only one baby in there yay. And it is a girl. She's measuring ahead just like her brother and sister, but no surprise as I make big ass babies. X'D She was also quite stubborn like her sister not wanting to get all the scans/measurements nor did she want to show her bits X'D

Glad everything is ok with baby girl. Congrats :) haha I just looked at your sig and your right, you really do make big babies lol! My first was 9lb 6oz... I’m dreading what this one will be! His belly measured 21w 4d when I was 19w 5d and the person who scanned me said I should expect a big baby again... so we shall see lol! X


----------



## LNWXO

doddy0402 said:


> Anomaly scan done. No structural abnormalities found. Femur length fell off the chart completely now, abdominal circumference measuring over a week behind, head circumference still on track.
> Booked in with the consultant for next Thursday and growth scans have been booked from 24 weeks onwards so far.
> I am relieved that he is still here, and doesn't seem to have an actual 'problem' but pretty worried that he is not getting the nutrition that he needs and what that means for the rest of the pregnancy.
> 
> View attachment 1062370

Oh hun so sorry that you are in such a worrying situation. I do hope that everything is ok and your next scan shows some good growth that reassures you❤️


----------



## Demotivated

doddy0402 said:


> Anomaly scan done. No structural abnormalities found. Femur length fell off the chart completely now, abdominal circumference measuring over a week behind, head circumference still on track.
> Booked in with the consultant for next Thursday and growth scans have been booked from 24 weeks onwards so far.
> I am relieved that he is still here, and doesn't seem to have an actual 'problem' but pretty worried that he is not getting the nutrition that he needs and what that means for the rest of the pregnancy.
> View attachment 1062405

Hi hon.. just want to say my son was pretty much the same.. femur off the charts, AC behind.. only BPD & HC age appropriate..
He came out fine, just small at 6lbs.
He thrived better outside of course and is an amazing toddler today so pls try to be positive :*


----------



## brittany12

Trying to get my butt in gear and get this nursery going! I hope to get a lot done today! I’ll pay photos if I do lol!


----------



## Nolimitxox

brittany12 said:


> Trying to get my butt in gear and get this nursery going! I hope to get a lot done today! I’ll pay photos if I do lol!
> 
> View attachment 1062428

Girl come to my house :haha:


----------



## Shorty88

Good for you @brittany12 I said once I get home from my holidays at the end of June I'll get stuck in the nursery ita currently the whole house walk in wardrobe so it should be fun trying to sort everything out ](*,)


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> Good for you @brittany12 I said once I get home from my holidays at the end of June I'll get stuck in the nursery ita currently the whole house walk in wardrobe so it should be fun trying to sort everything out ](*,)

That is exactly how my nursery looked. We've gutted the room now which we basically used as storage and now just to get a few little repairs done before we paint and get stuck into building the furniture!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies just caught up.
Butterfly so happy only one baby hon phew.

Shorty that's such a cute baby grow. I still haven't brought anything yet. Lol

Britt need you hear hon my whole house needs painting hahahahaha

Loving all the bump photos ladies. I dont feel like mine has grown much but will put up a photo on Monday when I turn 22 weeks and let u all decide if I've grown.

Not sure if I wrote this b4 but my bile acid levels are only slightly raised so that's really good.
Feeling alot better now and my pee is not stinging now but I'm still peeing alot. Esp at night.
Anyone find there bump gets really achey?
Round ligament pain and pelvic pain has been bad this past week.

Anyone else finding that since they hit 20 weeks the time is just dragging and dragging?
Just eager to get to that 24 week stage so that the pregnancy is viable and baby has a chance but it seems to be taking for ever.
I shud be 22+1 now going by my gender scan but there still sticking to the 13 week scan measurements so that means I'm not 22 weeks until Monday which sucks.

Been getting lots of Braxton hicks. They dont hurt but they can be a bit uncomfortable which is a bit scary.
I feel baby kicking really low down or sometimes its above my belly button. Still not feeling ALL movements because of the anterior placenta but definitely feeling kicks and others can feel it from the outside. I find some days he is more active than others.

Got my scan Tuesday just hope all his heart is ok. I know she said not to worry but I am a bit because I've never had to be re scanned b4 because they cudnt get a closer enough look at the heart so I'm a bit worried


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I know how you are feeling @Suggerhoney when we had to go back for the re scan for little ones brain at 12 weeks, was the longest week! I'm sure all is well with him.

We are struggling to decide on a name for this one, We are letting the older ones have some input, well the names they are coming up with no no and nope!

Good luck with the nurseries everyone, we will be doing ours next month i think, no rush though.


----------



## Sander

Sugger my son wouldn’t flip over in his anatomy scan and she said we’d have to come back to see his heart, but she had me try going on my hands and knees first to see if he would flip and he did. But if he hadn’t moved we would have had to go back, so I think it’s fairly common if baby isn’t in a good position. 

My anatomy scan is also Tuesday. We aren’t doing much with the nursery because it’s my son’s room now and they will share, so we might move the dresser over and add a bookshelf, but that’s all. I just have to pull out all DS’s old baby clothes and sort through them for this baby! 

And yes time has started to drag, although I am finding that staying busy helps. We have been renovating our backyard and working on a few house projects so that’s been good. I’m also going to enroll DS in swimming lessons this summer which will give us something else to do.


----------



## Jessie7003

Time is definitely dragging now! Can’t wait to be at the viable stage also!


----------



## brittany12

Got so much done today!!! My dh took ds for most of the day so i put on Mickey Mouse for dd and some music for me and got busy! I cleaned out the room not long after finding out I was pregnant! It was the play room and junk room! I had it already painted because I did NOT want to be stuck painting at 30 weeks again like I did with dds nursery. But I did NOT like the color we chose and went back with my safety net of white haha! 
It looks yellowish in the photos because of the bedroom light being on since it’s cloudy outside! 

-Where the bassinet is currently at is where the rocker will go, bassinet will move to our room
-the changing pad and such will go on the dresser closer to October 
-the crib mattress will be in the crib closer to October and transferring ds to a big bed
-I am still deciding on which rug I want to use 
-the grey wall behind the crib will be shiplap
-everything else will wait until we have baby and know gender! 

Whew I’m exhausted! And ps I loathe painting haha!


----------



## Shorty88

Looks lovely @brittany12 it's getting me excited that our little ones are coming soon looking at your nursery lol.

23 weeks today and time yes is defo slowing down one more week to viable and I cannot wait. 

I'm going on holidays next Friday. It is a 3 hour flight just wondering any tips on what to bring with me to keep me comfy on the plane? X


----------



## playgirl666

loving the nurseys, i dont get to do one, as we are in a 3 bed house, my son is in the small room and my 2 girls are in the biggest room we have, so baby will be with us, we are waiting to be moved but that wont happen until baby is here, 2 more weeks till baby is viable :) time seems to be dragging atm x


----------



## doddy0402

Demotivated said:


> Hi hon.. just want to say my son was pretty much the same.. femur off the charts, AC behind.. only BPD & HC age appropriate..
> He came out fine, just small at 6lbs.
> He thrived better outside of course and is an amazing toddler today so pls try to be positive :*

thank you for this. I am going through waves of being positive and not so positive at the moment.
DH didn't really understand what I was upset about during the scan, because the sonographer was all happy and chatty, but while I was waiting for the paperwork at the end, I told him all the measurements looked smaller than I expected and then the scan report has GROWTH SCANS BOOKED, CONTACT CONSULTANT IF NO APPOINTMENT IN 5 WORKING DAYS in big capital letters so he realised I wasnt being a hypochondriac!
@butterflywolf yay for just the 1 baby, and congratulations on your girl!
We had two attempts at getting the spine and heart shots needed, they did 3 of the 4 shots they wanted on the scan last week, and the final shot on Friday. The spine one they rolled me onto my side, lowered the head of the bed right down and were rocking me for about 5 mins to try and get him to roll enough for the spine shots, as he had been in the same position for the last 3 scans he is obviously comfy lying flat on his back! Nothing to worry about though, just being thorough!x


----------



## linds2019

Hi ladies lovely to see so many beautiful bumps....

Here is my bump at 20weeks and I’m now 22 weeks tomorrow and a little bigger now. 
Feeling very conscious that I’m bigger second time around and had a few comments to suggest I am bigger than expected. As long as baby is well which the anomaly scan suggested so with no issues or concerns raised - I’m happy xx


----------



## brittany12

Baby is moving so much lately and it’s so much stronger! I’ve felt movements down low and up high! 

I wasn’t also told today by a stranger that my belly was so perfect! Made me feel good considering this is my third and I don’t feel as cute as I did with my other two!


----------



## xjessibabyx

So I went for my 20 week scan and they tried to scan me for over an hour but baby was too curled up (also flipped back to breech - was head down at 16 weeks) so they weren't able to check the heart, spine, cord insertion, face and lips or confirm if she's a girl or not. They had me drinking fizzy pop, walked round, did lunges and squats, empty my bladder twice, they tilted the bed right back and got me to roll side to side. Nothing. So now got to wait until I'm 23 weeks and travel to a hospital further away as that's the only appointment they had. Was hoping to feel reassured but I'm definitely not after today.


----------



## Suggerhoney

xjessibabyx said:


> So I went for my 20 week scan and they tried to scan me for over an hour but baby was too curled up (also flipped back to breech - was head down at 16 weeks) so they weren't able to check the heart, spine, cord insertion, face and lips or confirm if she's a girl or not. They had me drinking fizzy pop, walked round, did lunges and squats, empty my bladder twice, they tilted the bed right back and got me to roll side to side. Nothing. So now got to wait until I'm 23 weeks and travel to a hospital further away as that's the only appointment they had. Was hoping to feel reassured but I'm definitely not after today.

Oh hon thats exactly want they did with me when I had mine. They had me empty my bladder and then go on one side than the other then on all fours rocking my hips then made me go walking all around the hospital and have something cold and sweet to see if they wud get him to turn over but nope. 
So I'm back tommorow so she can have a closer look at his heart. Also hope to get some decent pics. I didn't bother getting pics last time because he was being so stubborn Haha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
Just got back from seeing the liver consultants in Birmingham it's been a long day and I'm totally pooped lol. 
So my bile acid levels are now only slightly raised and there not concerned about that at the moment which is great and it means the medication is working. 
My liver function has greatly improved which is fantastic but my iron is really really low so they want me to have a iron infusion. Which is done via IV drip, but only takes about 20 mins so that's good. 
I see the liver doctor here in my home town on about 2 weeks, when I'll be 24 weeks then I'm back in birminghame again in 6 weeks when I'll be 28 weeks.
Also he took one look at me and see how I was walking and said u have SPD. I kind of new I did as had it with DS and DD but this time the pain is radiating down my inner upper thighs and it hurts so bad to sit down and stand and going up and down stairs also rolling over in bed is a problem. 
I will bring it up to the midwife next week. 
I did do all my housework yesterday and cooked a meal and baked cupcakes so I'm not sure if I've maybe over done things a bit. 
I'm in my pjs now and gonna have some pain killers and lay down and rest. 
My scan is at 2:15pm tommorow to double check his heart. Will hopefully be able to get some pics to show u all this time and praying his heart is ok. 

22 weeks today or 22+3 going by 16 week scan measurements. 
Here is my 22 week bumpy


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ignore the stupid face I'm such a moron lol


----------



## Nolimitxox

Suggerhoney said:


> Ignore the stupid face I'm such a moron lol

Lol I love the face!!! Adorable bump! So glad your liver is doing well. Hopefully it stays that way!


----------



## brittany12

Glad your liver is doing well!


----------



## brittany12

23 week bump!


----------



## playgirl666

in absoute agony today with my lower back/sciatica pain, i nearly fell over trying to sit down :( hope every1 is ok x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nolimitxox said:


> Lol I love the face!!! Adorable bump! So glad your liver is doing well. Hopefully it stays that way!

Haha thank you hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Glad your liver is doing well!

Thank you hon loving ure bumpy


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies not long been home from my re scan. 
Baby was still in awkward position but she managed to get a good look at his heart and check the blood flow and valves and chambers and I'm relieved to say he is healthy. 

Managed to get some photos and she let me have them for free which I thought was so lovely. 
Here's the pics of my little man:blue:


----------



## Sander

Congrats on the scan Sugger.

Sorry you’re dealing with sciatica pain playgirl, I haven’t experienced it but I’ve heard it’s awful!!

We just wrapped up our anatomy scan, thankfully baby is healthy. The technician was so fast, for my DS the scan was almost an hour, we were in and out in 15 minutes for this one! She was great and explained what she was measuring etc. I always find it so amazing to see all their little organs and limbs when I just sat around eating macaroni and cheese :haha:

He also measured exactly on track so I’m glad I had that second dating scan done.

Crazy that this is it for scheduled ultrasounds! Babies will be here before we know it :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Congrats on the scan Sugger.
> 
> Sorry you’re dealing with sciatica pain playgirl, I haven’t experienced it but I’ve heard it’s awful!!
> 
> We just wrapped up our anatomy scan, thankfully baby is healthy. The technician was so fast, for my DS the scan was almost an hour, we were in and out in 15 minutes for this one! She was great and explained what she was measuring etc. I always find it so amazing to see all their little organs and limbs when I just sat around eating macaroni and cheese :haha:
> 
> He also measured exactly on track so I’m glad I had that second dating scan done.
> 
> Crazy that this is it for scheduled ultrasounds! Babies will be here before we know it :)
> 
> View attachment 1062630

Oh my gosh hon so so darn cute. Why do they always have there hands near there mouth. Mine was doing the exact same Haha. 
So glad your scan went well.


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> in absoute agony today with my lower back/sciatica pain, i nearly fell over trying to sit down :( hope every1 is ok x

Urghhhh I'm totally with ya on that hon. I cud barely walk yesterday because I was in so much pain.
It's my lower back and back of pelvis and pubic bone and sciatic nerve. Also my inner thighs and groin area feel like I've been stuck on a horse for a month so sore and tender.
Are you still taking codeine? I still take mine when I need it. I'm going to speak to my midwife about the pain and see if she will get me in with a physiotherapist. I ended up on crutches with both DS and DD so looks like I'll be going down that route again. I find sitting down and standing up and also rolling over in bed so painful. Wish I had someone to give me a good massage lol


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> Urghhhh I'm totally with ya on that hon. I cud barely walk yesterday because I was in so much pain.
> It's my lower back and back of pelvis and pubic bone and sciatic nerve. Also my inner thighs and groin area feel like I've been stuck on a horse for a month so sore and tender.
> Are you still taking codeine? I still take mine when I need it. I'm going to speak to my midwife about the pain and see if she will get me in with a physiotherapist. I ended up on crutches with both DS and DD so looks like I'll be going down that route again. I find sitting down and standing up and also rolling over in bed so painful. Wish I had someone to give me a good massage lol

sorry to hear ur suffering aswell :( yes im still on codeine i only take when needed aswell, but it didnt touch the pain last night :( x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Glad your scans went well @Suggerhoney and @Sander 

3 more days til v day x


----------



## Nolimitxox

It's scan day!! 1 hour!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Baby had a great scan! Everything looks perfect! 


Spoiler: Baby is team.....
:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:


----------



## WishMeABaby

Nolimitxox said:


> Baby had a great scan! Everything looks perfect!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Baby is team.....
> :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:
> 
> View attachment 1062675
> View attachment 1062676

How cute!!!! Congrats it's a BOY, so happy everything went well with your scan.


----------



## Sander

Congrats nolimit!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations @Nolimitxox


----------



## Jessie7003

Congrats everyone on healthy babies! 23 weeks on Friday I can't wait to be in final trimester! Only 4 more weeks to go! My little girls kicks are getting so strong it's so reassuring!


----------



## Sushai

I’m so glad everyone has had good scans so far.

Afm, I’ve reached viability day today! I’m so excited to have reached this point.


----------



## Demotivated

Awwww what a beautiful nursery @brittany12 
Lovely Colors..

Super glad to see all the scan pics. Congratulations on healthy babies :)

AFM, the dragging part is so real!!
I have an app installed on my phone, where in it shows me a countdown to 37 weeks (mental satisfaction :D) and today it is 99 days to go.. yay.. in double digits finally.. phew..


----------



## xjessibabyx

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh hon thats exactly want they did with me when I had mine. They had me empty my bladder and then go on one side than the other then on all fours rocking my hips then made me go walking all around the hospital and have something cold and sweet to see if they wud get him to turn over but nope.
> So I'm back tommorow so she can have a closer look at his heart. Also hope to get some decent pics. I didn't bother getting pics last time because he was being so stubborn Haha.

 Aww it's a nightmare isn't it! Feel more worried now I've got two weeks to wait to see if everything is OK. Just hoping she is in a good position when we go back for the rescan


----------



## WishMeABaby

Demotivated said:


> Awwww what a beautiful nursery @brittany12
> Lovely Colors..
> 
> Super glad to see all the scan pics. Congratulations on healthy babies :)
> 
> AFM, the dragging part is so real!!
> I have an app installed on my phone, where in it shows me a countdown to 37 weeks (mental satisfaction :D) and today it is 99 days to go.. yay.. in double digits finally.. phew..

cant wait for mines to turn double digits...... ugh!!!<3<3<3<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> sorry to hear ur suffering aswell :( yes im still on codeine i only take when needed aswell, but it didnt touch the pain last night :( x

I've been taking it a bit more lately. What with the very painful UTI I've just gotten over and the SPD and sciatic pain and now I've been struck down with a bad cold so I've been taking codeine and sometimes I'll take 2 paracetamol with them and that really helps. I'm still not taking the full amount tho but I am taking them more regularly. It's the only thing that takes the edge off. I have been reading there safe hon its only when ure due u have to be careful x


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Glad your scans went well @Suggerhoney and @Sander
> 
> 3 more days til v day x

Thank you hon. 11 days for me and its VDay cant wait to get there it's such a huge milestone. Then I'll be eager to get to 28 then 30 weeks and so on. Week 22 to 23 seems to be flying by


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nolimitxox said:


> Baby had a great scan! Everything looks perfect!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Baby is team.....
> :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:
> 
> View attachment 1062675
> View attachment 1062676

Congrats hon and yay for another team :blue: loving the scan pics so so cute


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sushai said:


> I’m so glad everyone has had good scans so far.
> 
> Afm, I’ve reached viability day today! I’m so excited to have reached this point.

Congratulations on v day. I have another 11 days to go but time seems to going by fast now. It dragged the past few weeks but this week has gone by so so fast. 23 weeks on Monday so b day is so so close it's so cool how far we have all come


----------



## Suggerhoney

xjessibabyx said:


> Aww it's a nightmare isn't it! Feel more worried now I've got two weeks to wait to see if everything is OK. Just hoping she is in a good position when we go back for the rescan

Ure be fine hon. Hope the next 2 weeks go by really quickly for you.


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> cant wait for mines to turn double digits...... ugh!!!<3<3<3<3

Ure only 1 day behind me hon dont worry were soon be in those double digits.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
Not feeling the greatest I've now full of a cold. My amune system must be so whack Haha. 
On a brighter note. I know it was only last week i was saying how the past few weeks have dragged and dragged. But this week has flown by so fast. I cant believe I'll be 23 weeks on Monday and in 11 days it will be Vday. I remember talking about how I cant wait to get to VDay way back in the first trimester when I was only about 7 weeks hahah . And now its only 11 days away. 
Vday is such a huge mile stone but at the same time I dont think i can fully fully relax until I'm about 30 weeks and I know that baby has a good chance in the outside if born. 

When does the 3rd tri start? 
Some things say 26 some say 27 which i thought it was and then some say 28. It's so confusing lol.

Feeling so much movement and kicks now and u can see my belly move when he kicks. Still feeling some things low down and others high up above my belly button. 
I still have not brought anything for baby. 
Well my husband brought a second hand crib and a swinging chair but both are being stored at friends houses until I'm at least 30+ weeks. 
Been looking at prams just to get ideas but not brought any baby clothes. Gonna hold out until I'm 26 weeks b4 I start getting the onesies in. 
Not sure what size to buy. We got DD new born stuff but because she was born early and was so tiny it was all huge on her and hubby had to go out and buy premmie baby stuff and even that was huge on her. 
Think I'll just do the same this time. Will buy the new born stuff and when I know when I'm going to be having him and at what gestation I will go and get some smaller items. It all depends on how far they will allow me to go. 
Still hoping for c section but I'm to scared to ask it seems to early still. I see my high risk ob/gyn at 26 weeks and I may ask about it then but I'm not sure if that's still to early. Plans are not normoly made until ure around 33 34 weeks. 
Guess I will just see how I feel at the time. 
Got a feeling I will have to do it natural tho I'm that is terrifying me after the traumatic experience I had last time.


----------



## playgirl666

i ordered baby girl this ted baker teddy today x


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> i ordered baby girl this ted baker teddy today x
> 
> View attachment 1062712

That's so cute hon


----------



## Teanna

playgirl666 said:


> i ordered baby girl this ted baker teddy today x
> 
> View attachment 1062712

Aw that's adorable. :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies its quiet on here I hope ure all having a good weekend so far. 
We just made our first purchase for baby. We pick it up Tuesday but it will be remaining in the box until September. 

Was a total bargain £280 with the carry cot and car seat included. Things are really starting to feel real now. Was looking at all the boys clothes and they are so cute.


----------



## Sander

What a great deal Sugger! 

We are hoping to avoid a double stroller if we can. By the time baby is born we’re going to be heading into colder weather, so I’m not expecting to take both kids out for walks etc until spring when my son will be nearly 2. So hopeeeefully we can avoid the extra cost and just use the single stroller we already have. But I guess we’ll see


----------



## xjessibabyx

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies its quiet on here I hope ure all having a good weekend so far.
> We just made our first purchase for baby. We pick it up Tuesday but it will be remaining in the box until September.
> View attachment 1062771
> 
> Was a total bargain £280 with the carry cot and car seat included. Things are really starting to feel real now. Was looking at all the boys clothes and they are so cute.

This is the travel system we have seen for baby girl but in the blush! It's stunning. Not sure when we will purchase it yet though x


----------



## playgirl666

i have that travel system aswell but in the burgendy colour :) x


----------



## Suggerhoney

It seems to be really popular right now alot of people had it. I'm going to be keeping it boxed up at my nan's house until I'm about 33 34 weeks and then we will bring it home and get it set up. 

Ladies gonna ask a personal question but I'm really worried my bump is to big and I'm putting on to much weight. 
I'm am 5ft 4 and a half inches tall and was 8 and a half stone. 
I'm now 10 stone so that's a whole 21lbs I've put on and was reading that by 23 weeks u shud only have put on 12 to 14LBs. 
Last time I measured the bump just 2 weeks ago it was 35 inches and now its 38 inches. 
I've gone up 2 dress sizes. From a size 8 to a size 12 and my boobs are a whopping 34G. 
I brought some lovely maternity leggings from H&M and they are far to tight with not much growing space for the bump so they have to go back to be changed to a bigger size. 
At my scan she said baby is average for size but I'm scared I'm going to have a huge baby. I know I will have him early but im still scared he will be huge. My bump gets really achey and I'm so scared I'm going to have an elephant.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LOL


----------



## Nolimitxox

I'm nervous were going to have a big baby too. I'm not sure about the weight gain honestly but can you call your Dr and see? Is your diet different than prepregnancy?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nolimitxox said:


> I'm nervous were going to have a big baby too. I'm not sure about the weight gain honestly but can you call your Dr and see? Is your diet different than prepregnancy?




Nolimitxox said:


> I'm nervous were going to have a big baby too. I'm not sure about the weight gain honestly but can you call your Dr and see? Is your diet different than prepregnancy?

Hi hon

I wud say I'm eating more healthier this time around. But I'm am partial to biscuits/cookies but ate Tons of them with DD and she was only 5lb. She was 4 and half weeks early tho.
I know I'll be having this baby early so hes not gonna be huge huge but I'm scared he will be over 8lbs. I guess it all depends how early I have him. My tummy feels hard but u can still squish it so I'm thinking its mainly water.
I just seem to of put weight on everywhere. I was such a skinny minnie I used to cry because I hated how skinny I was. I am naturally petite in build and height. But I've put weight on my legs, thighs, butt, tops of arms and my face is more rounder.
I just went back to the shop with the maternity leggings thinking I needed the next size up but nope i need 2 more sizes up:oops:

I was a tiny size 6 for pants/trousers and a size 8 for shirts and dresses and now I'm a size 10 for dresses and shirts and a size 10 to 12 for trousers and pants. My husband keeps calling me a potato lol.
I've been looking at other womons bumps at 23 weeks and some are about the same as me so maybe its just the way baby is laying.
My DS1 was 8LBS 15oz but he was 14 days over due 42 weeks gestation. 
The latest I can go with this pregnancy is 37 weeks so hopfully he wont be to big. About 6 or 7lbs wud be perfect Haha.
I was reading that a big bump doesn't mean a big baby and small bump doesnt mean a small baby it just depends how u carry and I guess because I'm only 5ft 4 it will look bigger. Pluss it's not my first.

I dont want a really tiny baby because they just scare me and my daughter was 5bls and that was scary small, but at the same time I dont want a massive baby because I'm only small. Just seem to be piling on the pounds lol.
I am on 5ml steroids for my liver so I'm wondering if that's why.
I see my midwife on Wednesday so I will bring all my concerns up to her. <3


----------



## Nolimitxox

I bet the steroids aren't helping! They make you retain water weight like CRAZY and puff up! When we went to our birth center tour the other week there were two other women who were also due in Oct - one you couldn't even tell was pregnant and the other looked like me. We were all on our first kid. I'm like you, very small usually in a size 6 and small to medium tops depending on the maker, but this other woman who carried like me was much larger than me but our bumps were about the same. I know at my 20 week scan baby was measured at 13 ounces and 11.5 inches which is above average for 20 weeks (more where they're supposed to be at 22/23 weeks according to a lot of data I've read) and I know those aren't always accurate but man it's got me worried this boy is going to be a 9/10 pound baby! I'm holding steady at around 13 pounds gained this pregnancy and the bottom of my bump is stiff but the top is all squish (I blame the baby for pushing around my insides). My baby has been head down for all my scans so I don't believe he's flipping around or laying horizontally - did they tell you which way your boy was laying when you go for your scans?


----------



## brittany12

My belly always measured a week or 2 ahead and both babies were 6 pounds 13oz at almost 40 weeks. I bet it is just water weight


----------



## Sander

Nolimit my son measured like a pound heavier than he was supposed to at 29 weeks and I was majorly freaked out - he was born 7.4, so not very big at all!


----------



## Jessie7003

I'm more worried about the opposite with weight gain. I've always been very slim, 5ft 5 and only 112 lbs and now im only 118 lbs. I know I've been very sick this pregnancy so it's probably why and I do have quite a significant bump for 23 and a half weeks. The hospital weren't worried at my 21 week scan but I'm back on Friday to take part in a training day for a doctor so I'll mention my little weight gain then and see what they say.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nolimitxox said:


> I bet the steroids aren't helping! They make you retain water weight like CRAZY and puff up! When we went to our birth center tour the other week there were two other women who were also due in Oct - one you couldn't even tell was pregnant and the other looked like me. We were all on our first kid. I'm like you, very small usually in a size 6 and small to medium tops depending on the maker, but this other woman who carried like me was much larger than me but our bumps were about the same. I know at my 20 week scan baby was measured at 13 ounces and 11.5 inches which is above average for 20 weeks (more where they're supposed to be at 22/23 weeks according to a lot of data I've read) and I know those aren't always accurate but man it's got me worried this boy is going to be a 9/10 pound baby! I'm holding steady at around 13 pounds gained this pregnancy and the bottom of my bump is stiff but the top is all squish (I blame the baby for pushing around my insides). My baby has been head down for all my scans so I don't believe he's flipping around or laying horizontally - did they tell you which way your boy was laying when you go for your scans?

I had growth scans with DD from 26 weeks and when I had a growth scan at 35 weeks they said she was gonna be a good size and when they induced me 4 days later when I was induced they felt my tummy and said she was going to be at least 7 and half lbs even 4 and a half weeks early but she was only 5lb dont worry hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> I'm more worried about the opposite with weight gain. I've always been very slim, 5ft 5 and only 112 lbs and now im only 118 lbs. I know I've been very sick this pregnancy so it's probably why and I do have quite a significant bump for 23 and a half weeks. The hospital weren't worried at my 21 week scan but I'm back on Friday to take part in a training day for a doctor so I'll mention my little weight gain then and see what they say.

Jess dont worry ure baby will still grow and take nutrients even on days ure not up to eating. U may find u out more weight on from now onwards but dont worry if u dont put much on some womon dont. I think my weight gain is the steroids. With DD I didnt put on much weight at all. She was 5lb but she was a month early so she wud of been s good 7 or 8lb if she came at 40 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

23 weeks today going by my 13 weeks scan or 23+3 going by the growth scan measurements v day is just around the corner.


----------



## Suggerhoney

everyone around me like family and naughbours and friends will not stop commenting how big I am and I'm kinda getting a bit upsett about it. Why does everyone think they have a right to comment how big u are or how small u are. Suddenly ure pregnancy becames everyone's business. Is anyone else feeling that way or am I just being stoopid and do I look big to to you ladies be totally honest I dont mind u ladies saying stuff because were all in the same boat.


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> 23 weeks today going by my 13 weeks scan or 23+3 going by the growth scan measurements v day is just around the corner.
> View attachment 1062831

Looks normal to me


----------



## Sander

Sugger you look fine to me. You’re just carrying more at the front than all around if that makes sense. Like your bump is more long and narrow than wide and short. Anyhow yes that bugs me too like noooot a helpful comment haha. Just try and ignore them and remember you’re almost 6 months pregnant so you’re going to show!


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> 23 weeks today going by my 13 weeks scan or 23+3 going by the growth scan measurements v day is just around the corner.
> View attachment 1062831

I'm 23+3 and my bump looks similar to yours! I'll upload a pic later as I'm still in work and pics never work on my phone, only my iPad.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

This is me at 23+5 last week, lovely looking bump @Suggerhoney x


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Looks normal to me

Thank you hon how are you doing. Miss seeing ure posts on here.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Sugger you look fine to me. You’re just carrying more at the front than all around if that makes sense. Like your bump is more long and narrow than wide and short. Anyhow yes that bugs me too like noooot a helpful comment haha. Just try and ignore them and remember you’re almost 6 months pregnant so you’re going to show!

Haha I know it's so annoying isn't it Haha. Oh well never mind I guess it's just all part of it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> I'm 23+3 and my bump looks similar to yours! I'll upload a pic later as I'm still in work and pics never work on my phone, only my iPad.

That's what I am going by the gender scan dates I'm the same as you but there sticking to the hospital dates for now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> This is me at 23+5 last week, lovely looking bump @Suggerhoney x
> 
> View attachment 1062846

You look lovely hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I had my mental health maternity nurse come over today she is so lovely and I told her how I'm very nervous about labour because I had such a traumatic experience with DD. So she is going to speak to my high risk pregnancy consultant about an elected c section. 
I think deep down that is what I wud prefer and esp with having ICP and having him early I wud much rather it be more controlled environment. 
I will let u all know what the consultant says about it all when I see her in 3 weeks. Also gonna mention it to my midwife on Wednesday.


----------



## Teanna

@Suggerhoney cute bump, it looks totally normal to me. 

Anyone else starting to get uncomfortable back/ rib pain. My right side starts bothering me if I sit for too long which happens a lot since I have a desk job.


----------



## Sushai

Loving all these bump pics!! Looking gorgeous ladies!

I want your opinions on something ladies. At my 19 week scan I was told I’m having a girl. I was scanned by a student ob and a qualified sonographer. Now the sonographer is the one who told me but she was quite rushed and baby was not cooperating. Anyways I’ve just gone through all the pictures from that scan and found a potty shot taken by the student ob and I’m now doubting baby’s gender. I’m posting a pic for you all to see. The circles part is what’s caught my eye...am I going nuts? Lol. 

frank horrigan fallout new vegas


----------



## Sander

Oh ya sushai I see what you mean, hmmm I wonder if she got it wrong. Do you have any more scans planned?


----------



## Nolimitxox

That looks like the measurements for the femar bone. Are you sure that's a potty shot?

Edit: I see what you see now. Let me upload our potty shot.


----------



## Sushai

Sander said:


> Oh ya sushai I see what you mean, hmmm I wonder if she got it wrong. Do you have any more scans planned?

I only have one more scan at 34 weeks and that’s to check to see that my placenta has moved. I’m considering maybe getting a private scan.


----------



## brittany12

we Plan on another private 3d scan. It’s actually a 2 scan package deal, so probably have one at 26ish weeks then the second one at 32ish weeks. 

My doctor typically does one more around 36 to check babies size and such. So we’ll see


----------



## Sander

Lol sushai that would drive me so crazy I’d get a private scan too haha. Looks like a boy part but you never know with ultrasounds sometimes you think you’re looking at one thing and it’s actually something else. Like maybe the actual potty shot is between what you circled and the similar coloured area on it’s right, right up against the leg? I dunno haha, it always amazes me the way technicians can make our body parts from the black and white blobs on the screen.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I wud definitely book a privet scan Sushai because that wud drive me nuts. 
I can totally see what ure seeing and it does look a bit suspect lol. But maybe were not looking at what we think we are looking at. 
I wud definitely want a second opinion esp as u felt the scan was rushed and there student doing the main scanning. Its possible they may have got it wrong. 
Did they say they were sure it was a girl or they think it's a girl? 
With mine both times they were like boy and no mistaken it. But with DD they were like 70%sure it was a girl at the 20 weeks scan then i had it confirmed at my 26 weeks growth scan. 
Privet scans are great and they really take there time and dont rush.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Anyone really congested? My nose is totally blocked but my cold is gone.


----------



## Sushai

The not knowing was driving me nuts so I booked myself into a quick gender scan this morning and baby is definitely a little lady lol. 
I got a 3D picture of her face which was so hard to get as she had her legs over her head. We actually got to see her kick herself in the face lol
Here’s my little gymnast


Suggerhoney as for congestion it’s constant for me and it’s super annoying!


----------



## WishMeABaby

Sushai said:


> The not knowing was driving me nuts so I booked myself into a quick gender scan this morning and baby is definitely a little lady lol.
> I got a 3D picture of her face which was so hard to get as she had her legs over her head. We actually got to see her kick herself in the face lol
> Here’s my little gymnast
> 
> 
> Suggerhoney as for congestion it’s constant for me and it’s super annoying!

Awe, what a gorgeous lady you are cutie pie!! <---talking to the baby.


----------



## Teanna

A


Sushai said:


> The not knowing was driving me nuts so I booked myself into a quick gender scan this morning and baby is definitely a little lady lol.
> I got a 3D picture of her face which was so hard to get as she had her legs over her head. We actually got to see her kick herself in the face lol
> Here’s my little gymnast
> 
> 
> Suggerhoney as for congestion it’s constant for me and it’s super annoying!

Aw her face is so precious, I want a 3D scan now. Glad you got some piece of mind, not being sure would drive me nuts.


----------



## Sander

Oh sushai that picture is so precious, she’s so cute already!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

awww @Sushai she's beautiful x


----------



## brittany12

Sushai said:


> The not knowing was driving me nuts so I booked myself into a quick gender scan this morning and baby is definitely a little lady lol.
> I got a 3D picture of her face which was so hard to get as she had her legs over her head. We actually got to see her kick herself in the face lol
> Here’s my little gymnast
> 
> 
> Suggerhoney as for congestion it’s constant for me and it’s super annoying!

sooooooooooo cute <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sushai said:


> The not knowing was driving me nuts so I booked myself into a quick gender scan this morning and baby is definitely a little lady lol.
> I got a 3D picture of her face which was so hard to get as she had her legs over her head. We actually got to see her kick herself in the face lol
> Here’s my little gymnast
> 
> 
> Suggerhoney as for congestion it’s constant for me and it’s super annoying!


Awwww hon she is beautiful. <3


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sugger - I put on 60 lbs with my son and he was 2 days early and 8 lbs. Cuz of my BMI this time, I'm gonna try to only gain 11-20lbs and I've already put on 9. You can't always go by your bump or what a scan says. I was 13 days late and my mom was told I was gonna be 11lbs, but I was only 9lbs 7.5oz. Babies are gonna grow how they grow and really painful part of labour probably won't take that long. Just do your best to be healthy and your body will do the rest. And your bump looks fine.

Sushai - Aww, so cute. :)

AFM, my Monday MW appt had to be pushed back by a day, but I got my anatomy scan results. Apparently the tech didn't get all the spine pics she needed, but all the pics she did get look good. The MW gave me a req to get the rest of the pics, if I wanted, which I do and I'll get them done early next week probably. Placenta is posterior and it's confirmed we're having another boy. -.-

And SO FINALLY just sent an email to a realtor an hour or so ago, so I guess we'll be hearing back tomorrow and then taking things from there. Really hoping we can get into our own place by early October. Wish us luck.

Bump at 21w5d


----------



## playgirl666

anyone elses boobs starting to hurt again? mine settled down a while ago but the last 3 days they have been hurting, nipples sore and boobs feel heavy (im heavy on top anyway a H cup) x


----------



## Suggerhoney

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Sugger - I put on 60 lbs with my son and he was 2 days early and 8 lbs. Cuz of my BMI this time, I'm gonna try to only gain 11-20lbs and I've already put on 9. You can't always go by your bump or what a scan says. I was 13 days late and my mom was told I was gonna be 11lbs, but I was only 9lbs 7.5oz. Babies are gonna grow how they grow and really painful part of labour probably won't take that long. Just do your best to be healthy and your body will do the rest. And your bump looks fine.
> 
> Sushai - Aww, so cute. :)
> 
> AFM, my Monday MW appt had to be pushed back by a day, but I got my anatomy scan results. Apparently the tech didn't get all the spine pics she needed, but all the pics she did get look good. The MW gave me a req to get the rest of the pics, if I wanted, which I do and I'll get them done early next week probably. Placenta is posterior and it's confirmed we're having another boy. -.-
> 
> And SO FINALLY just sent an email to a realtor an hour or so ago, so I guess we'll be hearing back tomorrow and then taking things from there. Really hoping we can get into our own place by early October. Wish us luck.
> 
> Bump at 21w5d
> 
> View attachment 1062983

Haha that's what happened to me with DD they said she was going to be 7 and a half pounds even a month early but she was only 5lb. Sane as with my DS they said he was only gonna be 7lbs and not big but I went 2 weeks over due 42 weeks and he was a whopping 8lb 15oz he ended up getting really stuck because I'm only petite and they had to use forceps to get him out. He was born not breathing because he got so stuck so I am happy I wont have to go full term with this one but hoping I make it to as near as 37 weeks as possible.
I weighed myself again yesterday thinking I must be over 10 stone now because it's been a good week or so since I last weighed myself but nope I'm still 10 stone. Will weigh myself again at the weekend.


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> anyone elses boobs starting to hurt again? mine settled down a while ago but the last 3 days they have been hurting, nipples sore and boobs feel heavy (im heavy on top anyway a H cup) x

Yes hon mine. They are tender again.


----------



## Sander

Anyone else really feeling the back pain ramp up? I’ve gotten off pretty easy and been relatively comfortable this pregnancy but the last week or so I’ve really noticed the back pain kick in :help: I don’t think it helps that I’m constantly bending over/lifting my son :nope:


----------



## Teanna

playgirl666 said:


> anyone elses boobs starting to hurt again? mine settled down a while ago but the last 3 days they have been hurting, nipples sore and boobs feel heavy (im heavy on top anyway a H cup) x

Yes, the last week mine got tender again, it seems to come in waves. I've also got a few stretch marks starting on one. I'm just happy it's not my belly yet.


----------



## Teanna

Sander said:


> Anyone else really feeling the back pain ramp up? I’ve gotten off pretty easy and been relatively comfortable this pregnancy but the last week or so I’ve really noticed the back pain kick in :help: I don’t think it helps that I’m constantly bending over/lifting my son :nope:

Yes, it's started for me this week @ 21 weeks. If I sit too long it gets uncomfortable and sometimes my rib cage even hurts but for some reason it's only ever the right side.


----------



## Demotivated

Nice read on the weight gains :D
I was big pre pregnancy.. started with 205lbs, went to 201 due to sickness and now sitting at 209.. my doc seems ok with it.. don't want to gain more than 7 pounds now.. let's how it works out. 

Ohh btw, V- day today.. 24 weeks :D

Bump pic.


----------



## playgirl666

Sander said:


> Anyone else really feeling the back pain ramp up? I’ve gotten off pretty easy and been relatively comfortable this pregnancy but the last week or so I’ve really noticed the back pain kick in :help: I don’t think it helps that I’m constantly bending over/lifting my son :nope:[/QUOTE
> i have always suffered with my back, as i have sciatica and something else wrong with my back, cant remember what its called, but yes the last couple of weeks its got bad :( to the point i cant stand or sit sometimes x


----------



## playgirl666

dont know why my reply went like that! x


----------



## brittany12

I’ve put on 14 pounds so far
Both kids have hand, foot, mouth from the water park
They haven’t slept well and we’ve been back and forth with fevers and the rash and stuff ALL week
DS obviously has it worse since he is is younger and in diapers (the diaper rash is horrific) he also has 7 teeth coming through and he was up every hour or more with 3-5am totally awake watching Mickey Mouse in bed with dh and myself kicking me in the back the entire time but I was too tired to care
DH has had to work late everyday this week

I’m exhausted and not even excited for the weekend because we’re moms and we don’t have days off! 

Sorry for the rant! Think this has been the hardest week of my pregnancy and it’s not even related to my pregnancy! Little babe is moving and kicking up a storm!!


----------



## Demotivated

Hi folks.. so I have my GD test now and will get the results back later in the day. Also testing for protein in urine, do really freaked out abt the 2. Pls pray for me!!


----------



## LadyStardust4

Hi ladies

Just catching up on the thread and nice to see everyone’s bumps growing nicely. Sushai - I don’t blame you for getting the private scan, I’d have done the same! Your baby is looking very cute already :)

Have been a bit quiet as most of my pregnancy anxiety has gone now I can feel the little lady most days. But just to update you all, here’s a list of my current situation:

-Leaky nipples
-Sore back/pelvis 
-Can’t shave ‘down there’ without great difficulty
-She’s given us first kick for daddy to feel
-Starting to shop a bit more

Will try and look in more often!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies

My symptoms are
Tender boobs mainly the right and some sharp shooting pains that go down the side and into the nipple. 

Nosebloods 

Lower back ache esp if I'm on my feet alot

Getting up to pee at pee at least 3 or 4 times a night. 

Round ligament pain

Pubic bone and tail bone pain and pain in left side of pelvis 

Cant shave because my belly is to big now hahaha. 

Good to see some of u lovely ladies back posting it's been so quite on here.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh almost forgot leg and foot cramps what is that all about.


----------



## Demotivated

Wow sugger.. those are some symptoms! I have zero, absolutely zero symptoms.. only baby movements make me realize I m pregnant..

I had my tests yesterday.. no protein in urine and BP is 110/70 (yay) but super test on border.. 2 hour reading was borderline pre diabetes.. so no medicine but 2-hourly eating and some exercise is what we are looking at..

My growth scan has been set up fr 30weeks so yeah 6 weeks to go..


----------



## Teanna

LadyStardust4 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just catching up on the thread and nice to see everyone’s bumps growing nicely. Sushai - I don’t blame you for getting the private scan, I’d have done the same! Your baby is looking very cute already :)
> 
> Have been a bit quiet as most of my pregnancy anxiety has gone now I can feel the little lady most days. But just to update you all, here’s a list of my current situation:
> 
> -Leaky nipples
> -Sore back/pelvis
> -Can’t shave ‘down there’ without great difficulty
> -She’s given us first kick for daddy to feel
> -Starting to shop a bit more
> 
> Will try and look in more often!

I'm with you on the shaving problem. I can't see what's going on down there these days haha. It's also getting harder to put on shoes if they aren't slip on. I've been rocking flip flops.


----------



## Jessie7003

I had that scan to take part in a study for blood flow through baby's organs and got to listen to my baby's brain waves it was so interesting. Also got a picture of her in 3d which they aren't meant to do but they had run out of printing film and she was smiling in it so they let me take a photo on my phone. I'll post it soon! If they had film it would have just been a normal scan photo so I'm happy! 

Still being sick the odd time if I leave it too long between meals then eat. Also woke up this morning with (Sorry if tmi) bad diarrhea so phoned in sick to work. Hopefully its just the spicy food I ate but it's happened 3 times now :|. 

Little girl loves to kick me lots now but still days where she's not as active. Also just remembered I was meant to post a bump pic so I'll post that soon aswell!


----------



## Jessie7003

So this is my little girl and my very noticeable bump!


----------



## doddy0402

hey girls, hope everyone is doing well? 
Not much to report on my side, growth scans are booked in starting at 28 weeks, so no idea how well little man is growing. My stomach has grown a bit in the last few weeks, so that's good, but no where near where I would expect to be at 23 weeks pregnant after 3 other full term pregnancies! No one in work knows I'm pregnant yet, so I'm not showing enough for it to be obvious!
Plenty of movements felt now, and hubby can feel them when he kicks out to my side (anterior placenta is still cushioning feeling it from the front) he mostly like kicking my bladder and cervix though, so I get to 'enjoy' that feeling all alone!! 
Anyone else getting Braxton Hicks? I dont remember getting them until much nearer the end last time, but I've been getting them for the last 2 weeks, not painful, but they leave me breathless!


----------



## doddy0402

@Jessie7003 love the 3d pic, so sweet! I've bought a 3d/4d scan to let the kids see the baby, but I've not booked the date yet. Not sure when would be best to get a good look!


----------



## Jessie7003

doddy0402 said:


> @Jessie7003 love the 3d pic, so sweet! I've bought a 3d/4d scan to let the kids see the baby, but I've not booked the date yet. Not sure when would be best to get a good look!

I'm going to book a 4d scan for 28 weeks :D


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> So this is my little girl and my very noticeable bump!
> 
> View attachment 1063128
> View attachment 1063130

U look beautiful hon and fab scan pic what a cutie. 
I've had diarea quit a bit throughout this pregnancy. Had it the other day and my gosh doesnt it make ure tummy hurt. I was like making a run for it to the bathroom. Kept thinking I was gonna poop myself lol. 
U look great sweety so glad it all went well.


----------



## Suggerhoney

doddy0402 said:


> hey girls, hope everyone is doing well?
> Not much to report on my side, growth scans are booked in starting at 28 weeks, so no idea how well little man is growing. My stomach has grown a bit in the last few weeks, so that's good, but no where near where I would expect to be at 23 weeks pregnant after 3 other full term pregnancies! No one in work knows I'm pregnant yet, so I'm not showing enough for it to be obvious!
> Plenty of movements felt now, and hubby can feel them when he kicks out to my side (anterior placenta is still cushioning feeling it from the front) he mostly like kicking my bladder and cervix though, so I get to 'enjoy' that feeling all alone!!
> Anyone else getting Braxton Hicks? I dont remember getting them until much nearer the end last time, but I've been getting them for the last 2 weeks, not painful, but they leave me breathless!

Hi sweety 
I've been having Braxton hicks contractions now for the past 3 weeks on and off and sometimes they do take ure breath away. Not in a painful way but it just goes so hard and tight.its normol hon some womon get them even earlier at Luke 16 weeks. Mine started at 21 weeks.


----------



## Nolimitxox

22 week bump! No Braxton Hicks here. Baby boy loves it when I eat cheese and fruit. I've been on a cheese cracker and grape kick lately. He hates chocolate (makes me vomit) and he loves to party around midnight. What a stinker!


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> U look beautiful hon and fab scan pic what a cutie.
> I've had diarea quit a bit throughout this pregnancy. Had it the other day and my gosh doesnt it make ure tummy hurt. I was like making a run for it to the bathroom. Kept thinking I was gonna poop myself lol.
> U look great sweety so glad it all went well.

Aww thank you! I was going to a concert I don’t usually put any effort into looking good since being pregnant. It’s so much hard work haha!


----------



## Sander

Nolimit our little guy also parties hard around midnight every night haha. I have a feeling he’ll come out with his days and nights backwards like his brother :shock:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> Aww thank you! I was going to a concert I don’t usually put any effort into looking good since being pregnant. It’s so much hard work haha!

I know what u mean I can never be arsed to put makeup on Haha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> Aww thank you! I was going to a concert I don’t usually put any effort into looking good since being pregnant. It’s so much hard work haha!




Sander said:


> Nolimit our little guy also parties hard around midnight every night haha. I have a feeling he’ll come out with his days and nights backwards like his brother :shock:

Same here my little man loves to party around 11pm and and again about 5am Haha. We have some cheeky little monkeys on our hands Haha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
Its Vday yay. I'm finally 24 weeks. 

Just had the midwife come over and my pee has no protein in at all and my blood pressure is completely back down to normol. 

She measured the height of my uterus (fundal height) and I'm measuring 24cm so bang on 24 weeks. 
Everything is looking good now and I feel so much more relaxed now I've hit this milestone.


----------



## brittany12

DS finally slept through the night again after over a week of being up all night long witht his hand foot mouth crud! ughh it was awful! the rash itself is still here but finally this morning looks like it is finally easing up some and hopefully getting the heck out of here!

Not how we wanted to come home from our last vacation!

As for the pregnancy itself. Baby is very active all of the time! movements and kicks are pretty strong now making my belly move. i've come to the conclusion its def. a boy. There's two couples that we are friends with (they're actually family, but like 2nd cousins and cousins by marriage) that are pregnant too. One of them we have the same gender kids & the same age, they just had there 3rd which was a boy! The other couple has opposite genders, same age and they just found out their third is a girl and were due like 2 days apart! haha so i'm totally going with this is a boy and that the trend will still hold true!

I plan to book our 3d/4d scan this week. We'll have two so one maybe Friday if they have something available and then one around 32 weeks. I feel like it's been forever since we've seen this baby and not knowing the gender makes it so hard!

PS. I changed my ticker back to my original due date for now too. We'll see if in the end it makes a difference. Both of my other kids came in the 39th week!


----------



## xjessibabyx

I have my 20 week rescan in an hour (I'm now 23 weeks). Praying that baby is in a better position to check all of her organs! Nervous.


----------



## Sander

How was your scan Jessi?


----------



## xjessibabyx

It went well thanks! They managed to check everything they needed to this time. She's still in an awkward position so couldn't get a full pic but look how cute her little nose and lips are! Made me well up ♥


----------



## Demotivated

Hi ladies

How do u all feel about air travel at 27 weeks?
I have to travel to Dubai (3 hour flight from where i stay) on the day i complete 27 weeks due to a personal obligation..i "CAN" may be avoid it, but i do want to take this trip.
OB is all cool with it, since ill b back in 4 days.. 
But i hadn't travelled this late in my last pregnancy, so just wondering..


----------



## Suggerhoney

xjessibabyx said:


> It went well thanks! They managed to check everything they needed to this time. She's still in an awkward position so couldn't get a full pic but look how cute her little nose and lips are! Made me well up ♥
> 
> View attachment 1063263

So adorable and I'm so happy the scab went well hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> DS finally slept through the night again after over a week of being up all night long witht his hand foot mouth crud! ughh it was awful! the rash itself is still here but finally this morning looks like it is finally easing up some and hopefully getting the heck out of here!
> 
> Not how we wanted to come home from our last vacation!
> 
> As for the pregnancy itself. Baby is very active all of the time! movements and kicks are pretty strong now making my belly move. i've come to the conclusion its def. a boy. There's two couples that we are friends with (they're actually family, but like 2nd cousins and cousins by marriage) that are pregnant too. One of them we have the same gender kids & the same age, they just had there 3rd which was a boy! The other couple has opposite genders, same age and they just found out their third is a girl and were due like 2 days apart! haha so i'm totally going with this is a boy and that the trend will still hold true!
> 
> I plan to book our 3d/4d scan this week. We'll have two so one maybe Friday if they have something available and then one around 32 weeks. I feel like it's been forever since we've seen this baby and not knowing the gender makes it so hard!
> 
> PS. I changed my ticker back to my original due date for now too. We'll see if in the end it makes a difference. Both of my other kids came in the 39th week!

Awwww hand foot and mouth is not nice hon I'm so glad he is getting better. 
I know what u mean about movements its crazy how strong they are now. Mine keeps sticking his foot or something out. Also can feel his little head lol. It's right near my bladder and his hands are near his face and he just loves punching my bladder which feels very strange lol. I'm const5peeing because if it. Then u get the feet giving u a good boot lol.
Hows are nursery coming along now did you get it finished?


----------



## Sander

Demotivated said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> How do u all feel about air travel at 27 weeks?
> I have to travel to Dubai (3 hour flight from where i stay) on the day i complete 27 weeks due to a personal obligation..i "CAN" may be avoid it, but i do want to take this trip.
> OB is all cool with it, since ill b back in 4 days..
> But i hadn't travelled this late in my last pregnancy, so just wondering..

I wouldn’t worry about it personally. You are very unlikely to go into labour and as a bonus you hopefully will be feeling pretty good physically! You can always consult with your doc but I’m sure he/she will tell you to enjoy your trip :)


----------



## Demotivated

Sander said:


> I wouldn’t worry about it personally. You are very unlikely to go into labour and as a bonus you hopefully will be feeling pretty good physically! You can always consult with your doc but I’m sure he/she will tell you to enjoy your trip :)

Thanks hon.. OB is of the same opinion.. hopefully all goes well..


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Awwww hand foot and mouth is not nice hon I'm so glad he is getting better.
> I know what u mean about movements its crazy how strong they are now. Mine keeps sticking his foot or something out. Also can feel his little head lol. It's right near my bladder and his hands are near his face and he just loves punching my bladder which feels very strange lol. I'm const5peeing because if it. Then u get the feet giving u a good boot lol.
> Hows are nursery coming along now did you get it finished?

I believe my kiddo has head to bladder too and takes it's hands and like tickles me! My DS did that too where it would be like tickles from him so i remember it very well!

He is doing much better, the rash is slowly going away! it was so awful! made me feel like a terrible parent even though it was totally out of my control and anyones really.

Nursery is mostly done. Still need a rocker in there, need to touch up paint, get a rug, and eventually put the mattress in there when DS is done with it, but that prob won't be until last minute. I do have the crib sheet though, so that is ready! I order a couple things at least once a week at this point. Mainly diapers or wipes, but like last week i ordered the sheet and a new blankie for baby. I don't want the poor kiddo to not get anything new lol! but i have several boxes of diapers now. I have all the clothing that we need really. I will be ordering 2 hats with a name for a girl and the other to have a name of boy so that at the hospital I can use it. I will wait and do wall decor until after we have baby and know the gender. I need a car seat base for DH truck. I think that is majority of it. I'm sure i'll find other things here and there.


----------



## brittany12

scheduled our 3D ultrasound for Friday morning! so excited to see baby again! it's been almost 6 weeks since last ultrasound! Thank goodness they have these private places these days! i couldn't imagine only getting one scan!


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> scheduled our 3D ultrasound for Friday morning! so excited to see baby again! it's been almost 6 weeks since last ultrasound! Thank goodness they have these private places these days! i couldn't imagine only getting one scan!

Oh hon that's so exciting I cant wait to see the pics of the scan. There so much more clearer when ure 24 weeks onwards. 
I was thinking of having another 4d one at around 28 weeks but because I have to have growth scans I think I'll just leave it. 
Sounds like ure already to go hon that's awesome. 

We still have so much to buy. We have brought a crib but it needs a new mattress and we have a swing thing and also we have brought the pram and some bottles. 
Haven't brought any clothes yet so still alot to do but will be doing all that in the next few weeks.


----------



## brittany12

Yeah, we’re doing a double one so one this week at nearly 26 weeks and the. We’ll do the second one around 32 weeks! Then hopefully my dr does a growth scan at 36! Jeeeeeezze! Seems so close! 

Both my babies have come in the 39th week so that’s not far!


----------



## Sander

Had my midwife appointment today, she went over the anatomy scan results - all normal - and talked about preterm labour. Then I got my requisition form for my glucose screening. Crazy I feel like it’s all just flying by. I have my consult with the OB on the 8th to decide on/book a section which is terrifying haha. It will be weird to have a set date on when the baby is coming! Who knows though I may go with a vaginal delivery after all. It’s so hard to know what to do so I’m really looking forward to this appointment as I’m hoping to get some insight on what will be safest for this delivery.

My appointments go to every 2 weeks next month! How often are you ladies going now?


----------



## Demotivated

Sander said:


> . It will be weird to have a set date on when the baby is coming! Who knows though I may go with a vaginal delivery after all.

Same here!! My doc is very positive and keen for me to have a VBAC but I am not so sure..

Meeting her every 3 weeks now, so yeah almost same..

Also, getting a 4D private scan on 14th.. only cz, it has been so long and growth scan is not until aug 1st week :)


----------



## Shorty88

Hello ladies...

It's been awhile.. hope everyone and baby's are well... 

I'm back from holidays.. had amazing time..

It was so hot.. being from Ireland we never get the sun.. so when we go abroad I can't handle it lol..

Last holiday as a family of 4.. kinda sad but exciting..

Was v day on fathers day so double celebration.. can't believe I'm nearly 26 weeks.. how did that happen...

GD is still under control diet only although i'm starting metformin to help my morning numbers.. I'll be having a growth scan on the 16th of July... 

Baby kicks are so strong now.. I'm out of breath alot.. baby is so high.. never remember being this high up on my 2 dds 

Anyone else struggling with acid reflux.. I always suffer with it but my god this is the worst it has ever been x


----------



## Nolimitxox

Ugh! I also have terrible heartburn. Glad to hear those kicks are getting strong! Sorry they're so high up though. I'm lucky, baby boy is sitting super low and most kicks are belly button height or lower. Vacation sounds awesome even if it was hot. I'm jealous!


----------



## Teanna

Sander said:


> Had my midwife appointment today, she went over the anatomy scan results - all normal - and talked about preterm labour. Then I got my requisition form for my glucose screening. Crazy I feel like it’s all just flying by. I have my consult with the OB on the 8th to decide on/book a section which is terrifying haha. It will be weird to have a set date on when the baby is coming! Who knows though I may go with a vaginal delivery after all. It’s so hard to know what to do so I’m really looking forward to this appointment as I’m hoping to get some insight on what will be safest for this delivery.
> 
> My appointments go to every 2 weeks next month! How often are you ladies going now?

I just had my 22 week midwife appointment last Monday. I also got glucose test and Rh- shot requisition but I'm told they want me to wait until 28 weeks to get it done. I have every 4 week appointments that change to every 2 weeks after 26 weeks.


----------



## brittany12

I’ve had to reschedule my last appointment two different times now because of my kids having hand foot mouth and being sick, but I’d imagine I’ll be doing the glucose testing and then we’ll be getting started with every 2 weeks!

I’m at my 3D ultrasound now!! I’ll share photos soon!!


----------



## brittany12

So again.. baby didn’t cooperate well so we go back Wednesday for a repeat! Not complaining cause I don’t mind seeing baby again for free!! 

We got to see baby opening it’s eyes too!!! And grin, baby had its hands and everything in its face. It was so cute! She asked how big my other babies were and said this one didn’t look like he/she would be big either! I’ll probably buy a couple of premie sleepers because my two at 6 pounds were swallowed in the newborn ones! 

Here’s a few photos that I have until Wednesday!


----------



## WishMeABaby

brittany12 said:


> So again.. baby didn’t cooperate well so we go back Wednesday for a repeat! Not complaining cause I don’t mind seeing baby again for free!!
> 
> We got to see baby opening it’s eyes too!!! And grin, baby had its hands and everything in its face. It was so cute! She asked how big my other babies were and said this one didn’t look like he/she would be big either! I’ll probably buy a couple of premie sleepers because my two at 6 pounds were swallowed in the newborn ones!
> 
> Here’s a few photos that I have until Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 1063389
> View attachment 1063391
> View attachment 1063392

THE CUTEST!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Had my midwife appointment today, she went over the anatomy scan results - all normal - and talked about preterm labour. Then I got my requisition form for my glucose screening. Crazy I feel like it’s all just flying by. I have my consult with the OB on the 8th to decide on/book a section which is terrifying haha. It will be weird to have a set date on when the baby is coming! Who knows though I may go with a vaginal delivery after all. It’s so hard to know what to do so I’m really looking forward to this appointment as I’m hoping to get some insight on what will be safest for this delivery.
> 
> My appointments go to every 2 weeks next month! How often are you ladies going now?

I'm in the same boat as you hon. 
I've elected for a section but nothing has been booked yet. 
I see my ob/gyn on the 9th and she will talk about the section and may book in a date but like you I'm still in 2 minds. 
Do I just go vaginal or just go for the section. 
I'm leaning more toward the section just so know what day and time I'm going in. But I'll prob be booked for induction anyway but will have to wait longer to get a date with that.oh decisions decisions ahhrrrr lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> It's been awhile.. hope everyone and baby's are well...
> 
> I'm back from holidays.. had amazing time..
> 
> It was so hot.. being from Ireland we never get the sun.. so when we go abroad I can't handle it lol..
> 
> Last holiday as a family of 4.. kinda sad but exciting..
> 
> Was v day on fathers day so double celebration.. can't believe I'm nearly 26 weeks.. how did that happen...
> 
> GD is still under control diet only although i'm starting metformin to help my morning numbers.. I'll be having a growth scan on the 16th of July...
> 
> Baby kicks are so strong now.. I'm out of breath alot.. baby is so high.. never remember being this high up on my 2 dds
> 
> Anyone else struggling with acid reflux.. I always suffer with it but my god this is the worst it has ever been x

Welcome back hon so glad u had a lovely holiday. 
I get the acid reflux sometimes.
My main thing at the mo is leg and foot cramps like outch. 

It's crazy how far we all are
Only another 2 weeks and 2 days and I'll be in 3rd trimester wow. 

So good to have u back sweety. 
I have my GD test coming up in a few weeks. 
I was tested with DD but was fine. 
I have to go in a 8am and fast from midnight. Gonna have to drink that supper sweet drink yum lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> So again.. baby didn’t cooperate well so we go back Wednesday for a repeat! Not complaining cause I don’t mind seeing baby again for free!!
> 
> We got to see baby opening it’s eyes too!!! And grin, baby had its hands and everything in its face. It was so cute! She asked how big my other babies were and said this one didn’t look like he/she would be big either! I’ll probably buy a couple of premie sleepers because my two at 6 pounds were swallowed in the newborn ones!
> 
> Here’s a few photos that I have until Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 1063389
> View attachment 1063391
> View attachment 1063392

Omg I just died from cuteness over load. Brittney what ya doing to me girllll. Haha 
She or he is the cutest hon those pics are amazing and so clear. Look at those chubby little cheeks. Just think ure be kissing those real soon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies how do u stop foot cramp. I had it earlier and didnt know what to do. 
All my foot seized up and I cud not move my toes. I was jumping around the kitchen like a loon not knowing what to do. 
Hubby just stood there telling me to move around. Erm well I was marching and leaping around the kitchen like a cat on a hot tin roof so I was moving Haha.
Ended up sticking me feet in a bowl of water and massaging. The cramp kept going off and then coming back on again. It took ages to settle.
Anyone no what ure supposed to do for when it happens again?


----------



## Suggerhoney

It anyone walked past our window and looked in at that time they must of thought I was a right nut case hahaha


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm in the same boat as you hon.
> I've elected for a section but nothing has been booked yet.
> I see my ob/gyn on the 9th and she will talk about the section and may book in a date but like you I'm still in 2 minds.
> Do I just go vaginal or just go for the section.
> I'm leaning more toward the section just so know what day and time I'm going in. But I'll prob be booked for induction anyway but will have to wait longer to get a date with that.oh decisions decisions ahhrrrr lol.

Oh yeah it’s such a big decision! Have you had a section before? If you have did you find vaginal or section easier to recover from? I’m all about recovery time, lol. If one is easier than the other for you that’s what I would pick. The only way I would ever go with another vaginal birth is if someone could tell me that I’m unlikely to tear again, but so far all I’ve heard is it will probably repeat and possibly be worse. I already have so many issues from my first birth I don’t want to add to it at all. But I know that’s not normal whatsoever for most women - I think my tear was like a 1-2% chance of happening as a FTM. If you can have a simple vaginal delivery then the healing time will be better than a section. 

I honestly hate the idea of making a decision though because I would like more than anything for a simple vaginal delivery, even with a 1st or 2nd degree tear. But I can’t imagine life with a colostomy bag!! So hopefully the OB can help me decide :shock:


----------



## Shorty88

Is it possible to get a 3d scan done and not find out what you are having?


----------



## WishMeABaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies how do u stop foot cramp. I had it earlier and didnt know what to do.
> All my foot seized up and I cud not move my toes. I was jumping around the kitchen like a loon not knowing what to do.
> Hubby just stood there telling me to move around. Erm well I was marching and leaping around the kitchen like a cat on a hot tin roof so I was moving Haha.
> Ended up sticking me feet in a bowl of water and massaging. The cramp kept going off and then coming back on again. It took ages to settle.
> Anyone no what ure supposed to do for when it happens again?

Stretch and stretch. Pull your toes towards you if you're sitting, have hubby stretch towards you if you cant reach and lean forward with you feet flat on the floor (leg straight at all time) using the wall to help keep balance if standing. Always worked with me, but thankfully I havent had any with my pregnancy. I've been feeling it creeping up in the morning but before it can start i start stretching so it goes away.


----------



## Shorty88

Also woohoo :dance: down to double digits (99 days) till due date.. baby will be here before that x


----------



## brittany12

Shorty88 said:


> Is it possible to get a 3d scan done and not find out what you are having?


Yes! We had one yesterday, having to repeat it Wednesday and will do one more 3/4D one around 32 weeks! Just tell them gender is a surprise! They won’t look down there and make sure before turning on screen that baby’s butt isn’t face up! During the scan they just zoom in more towards the face!


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies how do u stop foot cramp. I had it earlier and didnt know what to do.
> All my foot seized up and I cud not move my toes. I was jumping around the kitchen like a loon not knowing what to do.
> Hubby just stood there telling me to move around. Erm well I was marching and leaping around the kitchen like a cat on a hot tin roof so I was moving Haha.
> Ended up sticking me feet in a bowl of water and massaging. The cramp kept going off and then coming back on again. It took ages to settle.
> Anyone no what ure supposed to do for when it happens again?

These are awful! Along with the ones in the calf! I just basically cry through it until it’s gone! Lol


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Omg I just died from cuteness over load. Brittney what ya doing to me girllll. Haha
> She or he is the cutest hon those pics are amazing and so clear. Look at those chubby little cheeks. Just think ure be kissing those real soon.

Thank you <3 it was so fun seeing! It’s been harder for me to bond this time not knowing gender and not being able to call by name or anything, but seeing baby helps so much! This baby looks so much like the other two! Dh jokingly says “well they all 3 definitely have the same momma and daddy!” They’re like having triplets years apart!


----------



## Shorty88

brittany12 said:


> Yes! We had one yesterday, having to repeat it Wednesday and will do one more 3/4D one around 32 weeks! Just tell them gender is a surprise! They won’t look down there and make sure before turning on screen that baby’s butt isn’t face up! During the scan they just zoom in more towards the face!


Ye that's all I want.. as my 20 week scan I didn't get any profile side pic only its spine and foot.. so wanted to treat myself to a lil sneak peak at its face.. as you said as I don't know there is only so much white baby grows I can buy... so need something to get me excited x


----------



## brittany12

Shorty88 said:


> Ye that's all I want.. as my 20 week scan I didn't get any profile side pic only its spine and foot.. so wanted to treat myself to a lil sneak peak at its face.. as you said as I don't know there is only so much white baby grows I can buy... so need something to get me excited x

Yes! I totally recommend it! Worth every penny!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Oh yeah it’s such a big decision! Have you had a section before? If you have did you find vaginal or section easier to recover from? I’m all about recovery time, lol. If one is easier than the other for you that’s what I would pick. The only way I would ever go with another vaginal birth is if someone could tell me that I’m unlikely to tear again, but so far all I’ve heard is it will probably repeat and possibly be worse. I already have so many issues from my first birth I don’t want to add to it at all. But I know that’s not normal whatsoever for most women - I think my tear was like a 1-2% chance of happening as a FTM. If you can have a simple vaginal delivery then the healing time will be better than a section.
> 
> I honestly hate the idea of making a decision though because I would like more than anything for a simple vaginal delivery, even with a 1st or 2nd degree tear. But I can’t imagine life with a colostomy bag!! So hopefully the OB can help me decide :shock:

I can completely understand sweety it's just to risky for you. 
No have never had a section only vaginal. Woth my DD I almost died because my placenta came away in little bits and I hemorrhaged real bad. Was rushed to theatre and was told if they cudnt stop the bleeding I wud have to have a full hysterectomy. Thankfully they performed a D&C and packed me with all this weird cotton wall stuff and they managed to stop the bleeding but I did nearly die. 
It was because of the cholestasis and now I have it again i have a very very high chance of hemorrhaging again and I just cant go through that again hon it was very traumatic. So that's why I'm looking to go down the section route this time because it will be safer. 
It also took me a long time to recover after having her like weeks and weeks. 
I've been told recovery from a section isn't to bad. U get strong pain meds. But u just cant lift or do anything to strenuous for 6 weeks.
I tore with my first and had stitches so I know what it's like it was 3 degree tears but managed to have my other vaginal and didnt tear again. 
Did graze tho which is very sore.
It is hard to make a final decision isn't it hon. 
I'm gonna let my high risk pregnancy consultant make mose the decisions than it takes it off me a bit Haha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Is it possible to get a 3d scan done and not find out what you are having?

I reckon so hon just tell them u dont want to know they will be fine with that


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> I can completely understand sweety it's just to risky for you.
> No have never had a section only vaginal. Woth my DD I almost died because my placenta came away in little bits and I hemorrhaged real bad. Was rushed to theatre and was told if they cudnt stop the bleeding I wud have to have a full hysterectomy. Thankfully they performed a D&C and packed me with all this weird cotton wall stuff and they managed to stop the bleeding but I did nearly die.
> It was because of the cholestasis and now I have it again i have a very very high chance of hemorrhaging again and I just cant go through that again hon it was very traumatic. So that's why I'm looking to go down the section route this time because it will be safer.
> It also took me a long time to recover after having her like weeks and weeks.
> I've been told recovery from a section isn't to bad. U get strong pain meds. But u just cant lift or do anything to strenuous for 6 weeks.
> I tore with my first and had stitches so I know what it's like it was 3 degree tears but managed to have my other vaginal and didnt tear again.
> Did graze tho which is very sore.
> It is hard to make a final decision isn't it hon.
> I'm gonna let my high risk pregnancy consultant make mose the decisions than it takes it off me a bit Haha.

Oh that is so scary!! Yes a section could be a healing birth for you. I used to be so pro vaginal just because I always wondered why people would have surgery to deliver a baby, but I had no idea the complications some women face with vaginal deliveries. Now I always say just do what’s safest for mom and baby :p

I’m sure your consultant will give you good advice. Our appointments are one day after the other so we can compare plans ;)


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> These are awful! Along with the ones in the calf! I just basically cry through it until it’s gone! Lol

Its sooooo painful :brat:


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Thank you <3 it was so fun seeing! It’s been harder for me to bond this time not knowing gender and not being able to call by name or anything, but seeing baby helps so much! This baby looks so much like the other two! Dh jokingly says “well they all 3 definitely have the same momma and daddy!” They’re like having triplets years apart!

Haha that's the same with this one and our other 2 they all look the same Haha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Oh that is so scary!! Yes a section could be a healing birth for you. I used to be so pro vaginal just because I always wondered why people would have surgery to deliver a baby, but I had no idea the complications some women face with vaginal deliveries. Now I always say just do what’s safest for mom and baby :p
> 
> I’m sure your consultant will give you good advice. Our appointments are one day after the other so we can compare plans ;)

Oh yes definitely sweety.


----------



## Shorty88

So 26 weeks today.. going by my hospital last week of second tri :shock: 

I don't count 3rd tri till 28 weeks but in the hospital I will be classed as 3rd tri..

Where have the weeks gone?? Feel like it was only yesterday when we where all saying woohoo finally in the 2nd tri :huh:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I know it's going quickly now isn't it? I've got my gtt a week on Tuesday and another consultant appointment a week on Thursday. Looking forward to the kids breaking up from school and having some time with them x


----------



## Shorty88

xxmyheartxx said:


> I know it's going quickly now isn't it? I've got my gtt a week on Tuesday and another consultant appointment a week on Thursday. Looking forward to the kids breaking up from school and having some time with them x


My kids are already off.. I'm in work for the month of Aug so really going to make memories with them for July cause before I know it they will be back in school and baby will be here..

Good luck with your GTT.. I just started metformin as my fasting blood sugars are high x


----------



## doddy0402

24 weeks today! \\:D/
Thinking positive, I am feeling regular movements, and if little man does start to struggle, I can feel relatively confident that he will have a chance if he has to be born earlier than expected. So, I am celebrating V day by ordering our pram! 
Also had a bit if a growth spurt this week, I've put on 2lbs and bump has appeared out of nowhere!
Hope everyone is coping ok with the heat? I LOVE it, even when pregnant!


----------



## doddy0402

@brittany12 beautiful scan pictures, such a sweet little face!

I should be getting a date for my csection at my 32week consultant appointment. They are really pushing me to have a VBAC but I really dont want to! This will be our last pregnancy, and all my other full term labours have been hampered by unstable lie problems, (1 ended up as an assisted delivery in theatre as he had his head stuck going into the wrong space in my pelvis, 1 was breech, then turned at 39 weeks, then breech again at 40 weeks and was turned with an ECV then induced, and 1 was an emergency csection as I came in, in labour, with him lying transverse and they couldn't turn him) ...I just want one that kind of goes to plan!


----------



## Demotivated

doddy0402 said:


> @brittany12 beautiful scan pictures, such a sweet little face!
> 
> I should be getting a date for my csection at my 32week consultant appointment. They are really pushing me to have a VBAC but I really dont want to! This will be our last pregnancy, and all my other full term labours have been hampered by unstable lie problems, (1 ended up as an assisted delivery in theatre as he had his head stuck going into the wrong space in my pelvis, 1 was breech, then turned at 39 weeks, then breech again at 40 weeks and was turned with an ECV then induced, and 1 was an emergency csection as I came in, in labour, with him lying transverse and they couldn't turn him) ...I just want one that kind of goes to plan!


Hi hon.. if u have growth concerns, I would totally suggest u to go for a C-section as vaginal birth could get stressful for the bub..
Happened with my previous pregnancy, where in my son has Small for gestational age and glad we got an elective csec..


----------



## Shorty88

Anyone else struggling with breathing??? I feel like I can't catch my breath or take a deep breath.. feel like I'm too early to be feeling this shortness of breath lol...

Looked it up on my pregnancy app and it's quiet common form this week onwards..

What am I going to be like at 35+ weeks lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> So 26 weeks today.. going by my hospital last week of second tri :shock:
> 
> I don't count 3rd tri till 28 weeks but in the hospital I will be classed as 3rd tri..
> 
> Where have the weeks gone?? Feel like it was only yesterday when we where all saying woohoo finally in the 2nd tri :huh:

I've been told and read in my baby book which is a modern one that 3rd tri starts at 27 weeks hon so yeah ure nearly there and I'll be there in 2 weeks. 
Ure so right I feel like since I hit 21 weeks the time is flying by so so fast. 
It does only seem like yesterday that we was all just going in to the 2nd trimester and now here we are almost in the 3rd. 
I see my ob/gyn next week and I'm hoping she will book me in a date for a section or induction. I wud be nice to know. 
It's so exciting. 
I keep seeing new born babies everywhere and it's making me so so broody. 
I just cant wait to have my little man in my arms and that new born smell. U just cant beat it. 
This is prob gonna be my last because I am 39 but I guess u can say never say never. I just love babies so much but pregnancy is getting hard now with all the aches and pains. 
Do love having a bump tho. 
It's so good to see you back on here again hon. <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

doddy0402 said:


> 24 weeks today! \\:D/
> Thinking positive, I am feeling regular movements, and if little man does start to struggle, I can feel relatively confident that he will have a chance if he has to be born earlier than expected. So, I am celebrating V day by ordering our pram!
> Also had a bit if a growth spurt this week, I've put on 2lbs and bump has appeared out of nowhere!
> Hope everyone is coping ok with the heat? I LOVE it, even when pregnant!

Yay for Vday hon. It certainly is a huge mile stone and then each week from then on the baby has more and more of a chance in the outside. 
I've found since I hit 24 weeks a week ago I've really started to relax. We have also brought a pram and we have now purchased a mosses basket. 
Gonna start buying baby grows and things when I know the day I'm being induced or sectioned. I've opted for a section this time to due to a very very traumatic birth with DD. 
I see my ob/gyn (high risk) on Tuesday next week and will hopefully get to talk in more detail about it with her. Really hoping she books me in so then I have a date to focus on.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Any of you ladies lost ure apitite? 
I've found the last 4 or 5 days I just haven't felt hungry at all. I've still been drinking alot because i get so thirsty but I've not been eating alot at all. I'm just not hungry. 
It has been really hot here so maybe it's that. It's cooler today tho and still haven't ate much. 
Anyone else like this


----------



## Shorty88

Suggerhoney said:


> Any of you ladies lost ure apitite?
> I've found the last 4 or 5 days I just haven't felt hungry at all. I've still been drinking alot because i get so thirsty but I've not been eating alot at all. I'm just not hungry.
> It has been really hot here so maybe it's that. It's cooler today tho and still haven't ate much.
> Anyone else like this


Haven't lost my appitite but morning sickness is back ](*,)

Not sure if it is the tablets the hospital have put me on or not but my stomach is on edge the same way it would be in first tri :dohh:


----------



## Demotivated

Suggerhoney said:


> Any of you ladies lost ure apitite?
> I've found the last 4 or 5 days I just haven't felt hungry at all. I've still been drinking alot because i get so thirsty but I've not been eating alot at all. I'm just not hungry.
> It has been really hot here so maybe it's that. It's cooler today tho and still haven't ate much.
> Anyone else like this


On the contrary, I am like super super hungry all the time :lol:


----------



## Nolimitxox

My appetite is strong in the morning into the afternoon and barely there in the evening. I feel sick most evenings and still take my medication to help that.


----------



## Sander

Anyone else feeling like they’re having ‘one of those days’ but everyday ](*,) I can’t tell if it’s my DS going through a phase or if I just have less patience haha. It doesn’t help that this is our first summer in Ontario and it is SO HOT. I lived all my life in Vancouver before and we don’t get weather like this, so it being all humid and muggy doesn’t go well with our house having no AC. Anyways, ha. I can really feel my patience levels dropping :shock:


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> Haven't lost my appitite but morning sickness is back ](*,)
> 
> Not sure if it is the tablets the hospital have put me on or not but my stomach is on edge the same way it would be in first tri :dohh:

My morning sickness is back too :(


----------



## Nolimitxox

Sander said:


> Anyone else feeling like they’re having ‘one of those days’ but everyday ](*,) I can’t tell if it’s my DS going through a phase or if I just have less patience haha. It doesn’t help that this is our first summer in Ontario and it is SO HOT. I lived all my life in Vancouver before and we don’t get weather like this, so it being all humid and muggy doesn’t go well with our house having no AC. Anyways, ha. I can really feel my patience levels dropping :shock:

I do not miss Ontario summers. Or no AC. I grew up with no AC in the suburbs of Toronto until I was 16. I remember sleepless nights, unbearable sweating, and cranky days. Im so sorry you have to go through that, and pregnant none the less! :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

So last night I was having pains/back ache from 6pm til 11pm every 3 mins lasting for around 1 minute, I know I should of gotten checked out but they wasn't hurting as such but very uncomfy, though my hubby pointed out i don't feel pain until I'm 7/8cm, could these be Braxton hicks? I've never had them before or should I call and get advice? I'm still getting them sporadically today but not like last night?


----------



## doddy0402

xxmyheartxx said:


> So last night I was having pains/back ache from 6pm til 11pm every 3 mins lasting for around 1 minute, I know I should of gotten checked out but they wasn't hurting as such but very uncomfy, though my hubby pointed out i don't feel pain until I'm 7/8cm, could these be Braxton hicks? I've never had them before or should I call and get advice? I'm still getting them sporadically today but not like last night?

I would, if it was me! My midwife keeps drilling it into me that she is happy to be contacted s many times as needed with concerns like this, even if it is a false alarm.
My Braxton hicks tend to be more near the top front of my bump, and are never regular like that, but I couldn't tell you if it normal to get them regularly too?
Let us know how it goes!x


----------



## brittany12

its sooo super hot here in SC too! heat index of 105 degrees and all humidity!! super muggy and just feel like you can't breathe!

Went for the repeat 4D scan today and baby didn't cooperate at alllllll this time! Like we got zero photos! We're going to repeat again Friday morning since tomorrow is a holiday, but baby was breech today which was odd because every ultrasound baby (all my babies actually) have had their head lower down and never high up by my chest! Baby was also curled in a complete ball with legs, arms, cord and placenta just all bundled up and wouldn't move it! stubborn child! lol. So here's to hoping 3rd time is the charm!


----------



## Teanna

Nolimitxox said:


> I do not miss Ontario summers. Or no AC. I grew up with no AC in the suburbs of Toronto until I was 16. I remember sleepless nights, unbearable sweating, and cranky days. Im so sorry you have to go through that, and pregnant none the less! :hugs:

I live 15 mins outside the Toronto. It was a hot one today, but no complaints. I prefer this to our Toronto winters any day. Though I suspect I'll be happy by the time fall gets here this year for multiple reasons.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi ladies. I was out of town for several days with almost no internet access, so I'm not quite up to date, but I have some pretty decent pics from my repeat anatomy scan.

Also, I live just outside of Toronto, and ya, it's been pretty hot. Imagine being pg and then working for 9 hours in a factory, with large garage doors open, but no AC except in the break room. Welcome to my life. Thank God my house and SO's condo have AC. lol


----------



## Shorty88

Look what arrived :cloud9: we are slowly starting to do the nursery up.. this will be staying in the box till the start of September x


----------



## playgirl666

anyone else getting excruciating pain when they stretch there legs in bed? i had the cramps with my other 3, but early hours this morning it was so bad, i nearly cried, poor hubby woke up not knowing what was going on, my leg still hurts now :( x


----------



## Teanna

I've been starting to get cramps in my calf and thigh when I'm stretching on rolling over in bed as well. I have to make a mental note to not readjust myself too quickly or I'll cramp. I've had foot cramps too, which isn't so great for squeezing my feet into my rock climbing shoes so I've been chugging water and taking a lot of breaks at the gym too. I'm 24 weeks tomorrow and feel like I'm on the verge of getting all those lovely third trimester symptoms. 

Also I got my crib and am dying to set it up. Though need to figure out what to do with a couch I have in my bedroom since the baby will be in my room for the first few months until I can move into a 2 or 3 bedroom place hopefully next Spring.


----------



## playgirl666

my leg is so sore today still :( i also have been getting foot cramps, oh the joys lol x


----------



## xjessibabyx

Is anyone feeling totally overwhelmed? I just feel like I've been so busy with work and other things and events etc I've not been able to take this pregnancy in as much as my first and its flying by and still have so much to buy and do and sort out but all comes down to money also and just don't feel confident everything will get done in time for when baby is here. I asked my dad who's a joiner for help with some DIY bits because our whole upstairs needs a rejig and me and hubby arent great at DIY but my dad thinks all men should learn and refused so I ended up in tears. Probably just hormones but I'm feeling so overwhelmed right now


----------



## Nolimitxox

xjessibabyx said:


> Is anyone feeling totally overwhelmed? I just feel like I've been so busy with work and other things and events etc I've not been able to take this pregnancy in as much as my first and its flying by and still have so much to buy and do and sort out but all comes down to money also and just don't feel confident everything will get done in time for when baby is here. I asked my dad who's a joiner for help with some DIY bits because our whole upstairs needs a rejig and me and hubby arent great at DIY but my dad thinks all men should learn and refused so I ended up in tears. Probably just hormones but I'm feeling so overwhelmed right now

How is your husband and you supposed to learn if your dad doesn't show him how? :( I'm feeling this way too. The nursery is almost cleared out but we still have to patch, sand, prep, and paint. My father in law is going to help us convert the closet from pull out doors to slider doors which can happen soon, but the fact that were almost at 100 days or less makes me nervous we won't get it all done. I also want to redo our guest bathroom upstairs that will be used for baby because we have the tile to redo it in the garage but demoing a bathroom right now seems hard. The baby isn't going to demand a nice bathroom, no, or a painted nursery but still....I want to have to it done. I just have to breathe and understand what will be will be and it's okay. Its frustrating because I want it done, but I know it'll be okay if it's not.


----------



## Sander

Nolimitxox said:


> How is your husband and you supposed to learn if your dad doesn't show him how? :( I'm feeling this way too. The nursery is almost cleared out but we still have to patch, sand, prep, and paint. My father in law is going to help us convert the closet from pull out doors to slider doors which can happen soon, but the fact that were almost at 100 days or less makes me nervous we won't get it all done. I also want to redo our guest bathroom upstairs that will be used for baby because we have the tile to redo it in the garage but demoing a bathroom right now seems hard. The baby isn't going to demand a nice bathroom, no, or a painted nursery but still....I want to have to it done. I just have to breathe and understand what will be will be and it's okay. Its frustrating because I want it done, but I know it'll be okay if it's not.

This is my life haha. We bought our first house in January and it was quite the fixer upper. Hubby and I have also never done any kind of construction/renovation work before. There’s still a lot we want to do with the house, but we are just trying to prioritize what can reasonably be done before baby and what can’t. I found it helped to make a list and put dates beside it - aka, patch walls July 11, paint nursery July 12, buy supplies July 20 etc. Then we can have a solid plan not just a - well we’ll get to it. And it helps to see what can actually be done in the time left instead of trying to do too much. 

Thankfully my son’s room was set up a while back so we’re just putting another crib in there for new baby, even though he probably won’t use it for at least 6 months! But we did get a little bookshelf for DS’s books, just got it set up yesterday.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Haven't lost my appitite but morning sickness is back ](*,)
> 
> Not sure if it is the tablets the hospital have put me on or not but my stomach is on edge the same way it would be in first tri :dohh:

I have had diareah since being on the cholestasis meds hon. Still hardly no appetite but bump has had another growth spurt. Sorry ure sickness is na


PrettyInInk42 said:


> Hi ladies. I was out of town for several days with almost no internet access, so I'm not quite up to date, but I have some pretty decent pics from my repeat anatomy scan.
> 
> Also, I live just outside of Toronto, and ya, it's been pretty hot. Imagine being pg and then working for 9 hours in a factory, with large garage doors open, but no AC except in the break room. Welcome to my life. Thank God my house and SO's condo have AC. lol
> 
> View attachment 1063746
> View attachment 1063748
> View attachment 1063749
> View attachment 1063750
> View attachment 1063752

Lovely pics hon 



playgirl666 said:


> my leg is so sore today still :( i also have been getting foot cramps, oh the joys lol x

I get bad cramps in my calf and feet esp if I turn over in bed to fast. And then it hurts for days after. Oh the Joy's 

Hi ladies
I'm almost 26 weeks and it is going by so fast now. I still have so much to buy for baby. We haven't brought him any clothing or anything yet. I really need to right a list. 
The weeks are flying by now. Our babies will be here b4 we know it. Eeeeeek. 

Still not much of a apitite and the cholestasis medication is giving me diarea. Urghhh. 
My bump is getting so big now and this baby boy is so active. He keeps sticking stuff out like knees and elbows and feet Haha. 
Its been so hot and humid here I'm not liking it. Cant stand the humidity and having no air con is just horrible. 
Was my eldest daughters prom and we had a lovely photo taken.


----------



## Jessie7003

I don’t know if it’s just the heat lately but I am completely exhausted all the time again. Think it’s a sign of the final trimester coming!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> I don’t know if it’s just the heat lately but I am completely exhausted all the time again. Think it’s a sign of the final trimester coming!!

Cud be hon. Have u had ure iron checked? I went through a stage about a month ago of being totally exausted and drained and i had to be put on iron pills. I still get tired but not as bad. Mind you this heat wears u out. 
Its been so hot everyday for the past week. 
Ive done all the house work today and i feel totaly warn out and my back is killing me. So im just laying here on the coutch now totaly pooped haha. Bet i still have trouble sleeping tho haha. Oh the joys of being very pregnant lol.


----------



## brittany12

Stupid bnb pop up ads keep taking me to another page and deleting my posts and I don’t feel like tying it a 4th time!!!!!!!! Ughh!!!! Had such a long post written too 3 times! So anyway here’s a 4D photo finally. Sorry I had to zoom in so much.. again, bnb made me


----------



## brittany12

Comparison of my 3 kiddos around the same time frame


----------



## Suggerhoney

Wow Britt they look so similar thats amazing. What a beautiful baby. And that scan is amazingly clear. Any clues on gender yet??

Hope everyone is doing ok?. Hope ure all coping with the heat. Im just about managing.

I just realised im now in double figures yay. 26 weeks tommorow. Well in just over 10 mins as its almost midnight.
Its going so fast now.
Yikes


----------



## WishMeABaby

We've all been pretty quiet lately. So I just wanted to wave "hey ladies!" I, too, have been feeling extra extremely tired. I would sometimes find myself working to stay up I'm so tired. I just saw my OB last Friday. She couldn't find the hearbeat so she rolled in the ultrasound machine and he was hiding all the way tucked inside my pelvis lying side ways. So it got me thinking, every time I see him he is always in that position. I hope when the time comes for him to come out he knows to turn. Lol


----------



## Shorty88

Wow @brittany12 that is a brill scan :cloud9: look at its little face :p Are you swayed in any way? (Gender wise)

Having a really hard time lately so really think I might treat myself to a 4d scan as long they don't tell the sex..

I will admit me included it has gotten quiet on this post.. think everyone is the same nothing much going on..

So roll call... is the front page up to date with your correct info?

Also conversation starter what are you dying to eat/drink again that you couldn't eat or drink during pregnancy?? 

I Just can't wait to be able to eat anything.. I'm so strict to my diet with the diabetes and severe acid reflux so I litterally can't wait to eat anything and not worry it will spike my bloods or cause me unimaginable pain


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm taking pate and crackers to eat once I've delivered :haha: 

I've got my gtt tomorrow, I'm pretty sure I will be ok as I test my sugars at home regularly and I've got another consultant/growth scan on Thursday. Also got ks1 and ks2 sports days Thursday and Friday morning so busy week this week!


----------



## WishMeABaby

Shorty, I'm in the same boat. GD is a pain and this Metal(??) chemical(??) "I dont know what it is" after taste in my mouth every time I stuff my face is awful as well. I can't wait to be able to eat and not worry. Dont worry about the due date in front page, I'll let you know when I deliver in Oct. haha-:lol: but I know for sure its a boy, I think.....

Jessie, I'm sorry you're going through so much in your relationship I can't imagine going through that with all these pregnancy hormones just raging to attack. I tell myself everyday, its the hormones so I can't imagine how you're dealing with this. 
When you're in love, you're in love! Can't no one, anyone tell you otherwise. I must say, just make sure you are safe and the baby is safe. Know that you and your baby matters more than anything in this world. No one is worth your pain and suffering. "If its toxic get rid of it and move away from it." I mean that's basic belief in every situation. 
I'm sure you guys are wonderful together and I hope that you two can find it in yourselves to forgive one another and move on from this thing we call "the past." It really shouldn't matter who and when you slept with in the past if you're trying to commit to a new relationship ( new beginnings.) I mean I hope going into this for the 3rd or 7th or 100th time I would hope that you two sat down and worked out your feelings and concerns before committing again. I always tell my husband, if you're gonna ask me a thing or two about my past know it in you heart that you can "TAKE" whatever I respond responsibly if you know you can not, please dont ask me and I plead the 5th.

So to answer your question after reading what you've been going through. I've always felt that I shouldn't have to "prove" to anyone that i'm worthy of their time or love. It is way too time and energy consuming. I would tell him every thing he wants to know because it is his baby. Let him know what he wants to know. Again, this is me.... I'd let him go, if he chooses to walk away after knowing the truth. Life is too short for him to be contemplating if Im worth it. You'll know if he's a good person or not once your baby is here. If he turns out to be the best then let him be "the one that got away," at least he's the exact example you want your child to be. If he should turn out to be the worst of the worst then at least you got rid of him, :hi: Felicia!!


----------



## Jessie7003

WishMeABaby said:


> Shorty, I'm in the same boat. GD is a pain and this Metal(??) chemical(??) "I dont know what it is" after taste in my mouth every time I stuff my face is awful as well. I can't wait to be able to eat and not worry. Dont worry about the due date in front page, I'll let you know when I deliver in Oct. haha-:lol: but I know for sure its a boy, I think.....
> 
> Jessie, I'm sorry you're going through so much in your relationship I can't imagine going through that with all these pregnancy hormones just raging to attack. I tell myself everyday, its the hormones so I can't imagine how you're dealing with this.
> When you're in love, you're in love! Can't no one, anyone tell you otherwise. I must say, just make sure you are safe and the baby is safe. Know that you and your baby matters more than anything in this world. No one is worth your pain and suffering. "If its toxic get rid of it and move away from it." I mean that's basic belief in every situation.
> I'm sure you guys are wonderful together and I hope that you two can find it in yourselves to forgive one another and move on from this thing we call "the past." It really shouldn't matter who and when you slept with in the past if you're trying to commit to a new relationship ( new beginnings.) I mean I hope going into this for the 3rd or 7th or 100th time I would hope that you two sat down and worked out your feelings and concerns before committing again. I always tell my husband, if you're gonna ask me a thing or two about my past know it in you heart that you can "TAKE" whatever I respond responsibly if you know you can not, please dont ask me and I plead the 5th.
> 
> So to answer your question after reading what you've been going through. I've always felt that I shouldn't have to "prove" to anyone that i'm worthy of their time or love. It is way too time and energy consuming. I would tell him every thing he wants to know because it is his baby. Let him know what he wants to know. Again, this is me.... I'd let him go, if he chooses to walk away after knowing the truth. Life is too short for him to be contemplating if Im worth it. You'll know if he's a good person or not once your baby is here. If he turns out to be the best then let him be "the one that got away," at least he's the exact example you want your child to be. If he should turn out to be the worst of the worst then at least you got rid of him, :hi: Felicia!!

Thank you. It’s just so hard! I know myself I’m best letting him walk away. It’s just heartbreaking that I know it’ll be the last time because I promised myself if we broke up after trying this then it would be for the last time.


----------



## brittany12

Jessie7003 said:


> So I need some advice. It's kind of a long story so I will try and summarise as much as I can.
> 
> So me and OH have been fighting quite a bit, well no I'll rephrase that, he keeps fighting with me over things that I did while I was single in January. I slept with OH (the day baby was conceived) 24th jan and freaked out so I text this boy (that i slept with in december) on the same night asking him if he wanted to basically have a casual relationship. That never happened and I found out I was pregnant 3 weeks later. I got back with my OH when i was about 9 weeks pregnant. My OH has hurt me numerous times over the last 6 years we were together (off and on a few times due to him ending it) so sleeping with him brought those feelings right back. So OH seen my messages to him going through my phone in March and flipped out.
> 
> The reason me and OH broke up was he kissed another girl at the beginning of December and broke my heart. He told me the day after but then dated her for about 4 weeks which is why I then gave this other boy a chance as he had confessed to liking me. Me and this other boy only slept together once on the 23rd December and that was the only time we saw eachother outside of work (bad idea I know).
> 
> Now OH brings me texting that boy on the same night baby was conceived up constantly saying I betrayed him and he's so hurt by it. He also brings up this time in May last year when i had been single for 6 months and I slept with 4 boys within about 2-3 weeks (one I didn't consent to but never went to the police about. I was drunk, knew I had no leg to stand on basically). 3 of those were one time things I used condoms with them all and felt awful after. OH had been playing with my emotions a lot last year we were broke up from November 2017 to August 2018 then lasted 4 months before he cheated. We constantly saw eachother and at the time he was also sleeping with other people but denied it. I never admit about those times in May because my OH constantly told me if i went near another boy he would never go near me again.
> 
> Now last night he got angry, said he was done with our relationship because i wouldn't go through the same conversation about my 'terrible' past again when he brings it up every single week and it's draining. This is the only thing we (he) argue about. Today I've just found out that on our week break in November 2017 he slept with another girl who he had confessed to sleeping with just in January but he slept with her the day after we went on a break. We agreed the break was to work on our relationship and definitely not see other people. Now I just feel him attacking me about my past is completely hypocritical and honestly dont know what to do anymore. I feel for the last 3 month's it's been me fighting for this, we even started counselling and because he hadn't had chance to bring up all the 'bad thing's' I did while SINGLE he said he's not going back. It was the first counselling session and obviously our counsellor needed to build up a background of our relationship. It just annoys me that he's the one who was never faithful to me clearly however he tries to turn it all on me.
> 
> Now I know you are all probably thinking im insane even wanting to be with him but I just wanted him to get over my past so we could be happy because on our good days we are absolutely amazing. He's been in my life for the last 8 years and I just dont want to have to coparent. I want the happy family I always wanted with him. What would any of you advise :|:|

So first off, I’ll say this. You love each other which is why you’re still going back to each other all of the time. When you love someone it doesn’t matter what others say, until you’ve had enough you’ll stay in it for the long haul. I’ve watched my mom go through this for 15 years and it was a domestic violence situation and even me her own child begged her to leave, I stopped having a relationship with her, everything. It didn’t matter as awful as that sounds. She chose him over her family. It had to be on her time when she finally had enough to leave and she finally did. 
Second, clearly y’all both have made mistakes. He did, you did, everyone did. If y’all are going to be together it needs to be from this point forward. No more going back to the past. No more bringing up the past. Deciding to be together means forgiving each other no matter what. And forgiving means leaving it there is the past because it cannot he changed. What’s done is done. Y’all are both sorry for it. So I say if he cannot do this and stop bringing it up then it’s never going to change and he could very well still be doing some of these things and having guilty conscience and fighting with you and blaming your past. Not saying he is, but it’s very common. 
I know you want a happy family together, but sometimes being happy means being apart. Just really think about you and your child and FOREVER. Don’t suffer through it because one day the baby you are growing now will be grown and moved out and then it’s just you and him again.


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Wow Britt they look so similar thats amazing. What a beautiful baby. And that scan is amazingly clear. Any clues on gender yet??
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok?. Hope ure all coping with the heat. Im just about managing.
> 
> I just realised im now in double figures yay. 26 weeks tommorow. Well in just over 10 mins as its almost midnight.
> Its going so fast now.
> Yikes

Thank you. I am leaning towards a boy, but not positive! And it’s been sooooooooo hot around here. Everyday heat index is 100-110 F ! It’s ridiculous. We have AC but it literally cannot keep up! It’s set on 73 and is constantly 75-77 in my house meaning the unit NEVER cuts off which means our electricity bill is a nightmare!!!


----------



## brittany12

3rd post in one night! Lol. But I work in X-ray as a PRN which just means as I’m needed to fill in or like one weekend a month or something like that usually, but it’s been a good 2-3 months since I’ve needed to work there ( I have another job too) but I had to X-ray almost 50 patients today in 6 1/2 hours and MY.FEET.HURT. They really didn’t bother me until I came home, cleaned house, cooked dinner, cleaned up from dinner, and then took a shower. So I’m finally sitting down after a really long day and they’re throbbing! My other job is basically our own business so I come and go as I need to and work from home when I need to and I sit down most of the time so my feet don’t really bother me! I mean i hate I sit so much doing my other job so I’m glad I had a day like today but man my poor little feet ain’t used to all this weight!


----------



## Teanna

@Jessie7003 I understand trying to make it work if the relationship is making you happy, but at the same time you shouldn't have to justify yourself repeatedly and prove your worthy of his affection. I'd answer whatever questions he has truthfully once and let him go if he can't react reasonably. Personally I don't see how pursuing someone while on a break should be an issue. However cheating in a relationship is so it doesn't seem like he should be in a place to argue this.


----------



## Teanna

brittany12 said:


> 3rd post in one night! Lol. But I work in X-ray as a PRN which just means as I’m needed to fill in or like one weekend a month or something like that usually, but it’s been a good 2-3 months since I’ve needed to work there ( I have another job too) but I had to X-ray almost 50 patients today in 6 1/2 hours and MY.FEET.HURT. They really didn’t bother me until I came home, cleaned house, cooked dinner, cleaned up from dinner, and then took a shower. So I’m finally sitting down after a really long day and they’re throbbing! My other job is basically our own business so I come and go as I need to and work from home when I need to and I sit down most of the time so my feet don’t really bother me! I mean i hate I sit so much doing my other job so I’m glad I had a day like today but man my poor little feet ain’t used to all this weight!

Mine too, I've noticed it's harder to be up and walking around all day. Then there's the random foot/calf cramps. Guess we're well on our way to the third tri.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Teanna your bump is so cute!


----------



## playgirl666

i have got my gtt next wednesday, not looking forward to it tbh! then i have the midwife the week after that for my 28 week check, where is the time going! hope ur all doing ok x


----------



## Demotivated

@Jessie7003 I dont want to sound like a weak person, but single parenting can be hard. Best to talk to your OH and decide once in for all to put everything behind. Pretty sure he will agree to it if he loves the child as much as you do.. There is ofcourse no greater sin than cheating, but there was a grey area in your situation.. But think about the baby who needs a dad as much as she needs mom...


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies havent managed to catch up on the thread but i will when i get time. 
Just wanted to update. 
I had my growth scan today and baby is already 2lb 4oz shud i be worried? He waa measuring 2 days extra so 26+3 and she said 2lb 4 is about right for this stage but i was worried it was big. 
He is still a boy and very healthy and she said his HB is very strong.
Guess where he had one of his hands???

On his ding a ling haha. Typical boy. 
He is head down and was moving around like mad and i cud feel it all haha. I know what it is he sticks out now, its his feet lol. 

I saw my high risk pregnancy consulatant after and she is very happy with baby. 
However i came away a bit upsett as im not aloud an elected c section because of my medication and the high risk of bleeding out on the operating table and needing a hysterectomy. 
So i have to have him vaginaly and i will be induced at 37 weeks.
She said she does not want me going past 37 weeks because it will put my body and liver under to much strain and she dont want to risk it. So it will be 37 weeks at the very latest but she did say that they may induce me earlier depending on my liver function. 

So he will be a september baby. 
Still a bit upsett about not getting the section but at least the end is in sight and he will be in my arms in just under 11 weeks or less. 
As long as he is healthy thats all i care about ill just have to grin and bare the pain of labour and pray i dont hemoridge. 

Had a good cry and im not gonna lie im terrified about giving birth naturaly after what happened last time. 

Am i being silly?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh i forgot to add a photo


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just caught up



WishMeABaby said:


> We've all been pretty quiet lately. So I just wanted to wave "hey ladies!" I, too, have been feeling extra extremely tired. I would sometimes find myself working to stay up I'm so tired. I just saw my OB last Friday. She couldn't find the hearbeat so she rolled in the ultrasound machine and he was hiding all the way tucked inside my pelvis lying side ways. So it got me thinking, every time I see him he is always in that position. I hope when the time comes for him to come out he knows to turn. Lol

Haha hi hon good to see u back:hi:



Shorty88 said:


> Wow @brittany12 that is a brill scan :cloud9: look at its little face :p Are you swayed in any way? (Gender wise)
> 
> Having a really hard time lately so really think I might treat myself to a 4d scan as long they don't tell the sex..
> 
> I will admit me included it has gotten quiet on this post.. think everyone is the same nothing much going on..
> 
> So roll call... is the front page up to date with your correct info?
> 
> Also conversation starter what are you dying to eat/drink again that you couldn't eat or drink during pregnancy??
> 
> I Just can't wait to be able to eat anything.. I'm so strict to my diet with the diabetes and severe acid reflux so I litterally can't wait to eat anything and not worry it will spike my bloods or cause me unimaginable pain




xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm taking pate and crackers to eat once I've delivered :haha:
> 
> I've got my gtt tomorrow, I'm pretty sure I will be ok as I test my sugars at home regularly and I've got another consultant/growth scan on Thursday. Also got ks1 and ks2 sports days Thursday and Friday morning so busy week this week!




WishMeABaby said:


> Shorty, I'm in the same boat. GD is a pain and this Metal(??) chemical(??) "I dont know what it is" after taste in my mouth every time I stuff my face is awful as well. I can't wait to be able to eat and not worry. Dont worry about the due date in front page, I'll let you know when I deliver in Oct. haha-:lol: but I know for sure its a boy, I think.....
> 
> Jessie, I'm sorry you're going through so much in your relationship I can't imagine going through that with all these pregnancy hormones just raging to attack. I tell myself everyday, its the hormones so I can't imagine how you're dealing with this.
> When you're in love, you're in love! Can't no one, anyone tell you otherwise. I must say, just make sure you are safe and the baby is safe. Know that you and your baby matters more than anything in this world. No one is worth your pain and suffering. "If its toxic get rid of it and move away from it." I mean that's basic belief in every situation.
> I'm sure you guys are wonderful together and I hope that you two can find it in yourselves to forgive one another and move on from this thing we call "the past." It really shouldn't matter who and when you slept with in the past if you're trying to commit to a new relationship ( new beginnings.) I mean I hope going into this for the 3rd or 7th or 100th time I would hope that you two sat down and worked out your feelings and concerns before committing again. I always tell my husband, if you're gonna ask me a thing or two about my past know it in you heart that you can "TAKE" whatever I respond responsibly if you know you can not, please dont ask me and I plead the 5th.
> 
> So to answer your question after reading what you've been going through. I've always felt that I shouldn't have to "prove" to anyone that i'm worthy of their time or love. It is way too time and energy consuming. I would tell him every thing he wants to know because it is his baby. Let him know what he wants to know. Again, this is me.... I'd let him go, if he chooses to walk away after knowing the truth. Life is too short for him to be contemplating if Im worth it. You'll know if he's a good person or not once your baby is here. If he turns out to be the best then let him be "the one that got away," at least he's the exact example you want your child to be. If he should turn out to be the worst of the worst then at least you got rid of him, :hi: Felicia!!

I have my GD test on July 22nd and I'm a bit nervous about it. I was tested with DD and I didnt have it then. Hoping it's the same this time dont want something else added on to the list of problems I'll be ready for the reject bin lol:shock:



Jessie7003 said:


> Thank you. It’s just so hard! I know myself I’m best letting him walk away. It’s just heartbreaking that I know it’ll be the last time because I promised myself if we broke up after trying this then it would be for the last time.

Oh sweety bless you. Thinking of you. 



brittany12 said:


> Thank you. I am leaning towards a boy, but not positive! And it’s been sooooooooo hot around here. Everyday heat index is 100-110 F ! It’s ridiculous. We have AC but it literally cannot keep up! It’s set on 73 and is constantly 75-77 in my house meaning the unit NEVER cuts off which means our electricity bill is a nightmare!!!

Yikes hon that's roasting eeek. Still very warm and humid here. I'm managing ok but it's hard to sleep at night and I'm to scared to keep my window open incase spiders come in. Or any bugs Haha. :nope:


----------



## Sander

Hey guys, lots to catch up on! Still working away at reading it all - sorry! 

I did see your growth scan numbers though Sugger. At 29 weeks my DS1 measured over 4lbs. He was on track to be like a 9lb baby - he was born just over 7lbs. So I wouldn’t worry too much!

I also had my OB consult yesterday and left frustrated. He was willing to book me a section, but not until 39+4, which is when I delivered my first son. He didn’t take any time to listen to my concerns about tearing and just spouted off a bunch of statistics. I’ve read up on the statistics, and spoken in depth about it with my midwifery team who agree with me that a section is the safest way to deliver. This OB just said I could have a natural delivery and probably wouldn’t tear again. Anyhow I could write a book about it, but basically I have good reason to believe that I will tear again - and he even admitted my perineum is extremely short. The best answer he could give me was - ‘well there’s enough perineum that we can stitch it together if it rips through again. But there are no guarantees and I can’t promise you won’t tear badly again.’ I don’t know. I was just annoyed because if his penis ripped in half I bet he wouldn’t be so eager to risk it again, but if it’s just a tear in childbirth then no big deal. 

Anyways I’m going to talk to my midwife and see if I can’t get a 2nd opinion. Honestly I would consider a natural delivery if I could speak with a doctor who actually gave me the chance to explain my personal experience with tearing and base their opinion on me - not the statistics of the average woman. Because I can google that!! 

Ugh. So I have a section booked for the 17th, but I just don’t know what the plan will be. Personally I can’t wrap my head around 2 types of delivery, I want to know what’s happening. I’m not even sure I would go through with a section if they can’t book it any earlier. I would even take 39 weeks, but 39+4 is just pushing it for me. Sorry I don’t know if that all made sense, I just can’t wrap my head around what I’m feeling and this is the first doctor that hasn’t taken me seriously so I’m not used to having to argue with a doctor for care. He didn’t even read my hospital notes from my first delivery which outlined all the details. I really just felt like he wanted to push me out of the office and move on to the next patient.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Hey guys, lots to catch up on! Still working away at reading it all - sorry!
> 
> I did see your growth scan numbers though Sugger. At 29 weeks my DS1 measured over 4lbs. He was on track to be like a 9lb baby - he was born just over 7lbs. So I wouldn’t worry too much!
> 
> I also had my OB consult yesterday and left frustrated. He was willing to book me a section, but not until 39+4, which is when I delivered my first son. He didn’t take any time to listen to my concerns about tearing and just spouted off a bunch of statistics. I’ve read up on the statistics, and spoken in depth about it with my midwifery team who agree with me that a section is the safest way to deliver. This OB just said I could have a natural delivery and probably wouldn’t tear again. Anyhow I could write a book about it, but basically I have good reason to believe that I will tear again - and he even admitted my perineum is extremely short. The best answer he could give me was - ‘well there’s enough perineum that we can stitch it together if it rips through again. But there are no guarantees and I can’t promise you won’t tear badly again.’ I don’t know. I was just annoyed because if his penis ripped in half I bet he wouldn’t be so eager to risk it again, but if it’s just a tear in childbirth then no big deal.
> 
> Anyways I’m going to talk to my midwife and see if I can’t get a 2nd opinion. Honestly I would consider a natural delivery if I could speak with a doctor who actually gave me the chance to explain my personal experience with tearing and base their opinion on me - not the statistics of the average woman. Because I can google that!!
> 
> Ugh. So I have a section booked for the 17th, but I just don’t know what the plan will be. Personally I can’t wrap my head around 2 types of delivery, I want to know what’s happening. I’m not even sure I would go through with a section if they can’t book it any earlier. I would even take 39 weeks, but 39+4 is just pushing it for me. Sorry I don’t know if that all made sense, I just can’t wrap my head around what I’m feeling and this is the first doctor that hasn’t taken me seriously so I’m not used to having to argue with a doctor for care. He didn’t even read my hospital notes from my first delivery which outlined all the details. I really just felt like he wanted to push me out of the office and move on to the next patient.

Oh wow well he is a man so he wudnt have a clue and that's so insensitive. 
Oh wow u cud tear again but we can fix it. Erm like that's gonna make u feel any better. 
Speak to ure midwife hon. 

My husband was all like well its for the best u do it naturally that's what womon were designed to do and I really snapped at him and said it's easy for u to say u just have to sit there while I'm pushing a melon out of a small hole. 

I'm going to be demanding they give me a epidural and that this time they do not turn it off when it gets to the pushing part. I dont want to feel it it's awful. 
I'm absolutely dreading it. 

Thank you hon that is reassuring. I never trust the growth scans because they got it wrong with me twice. Told me DD was gonna be over 7 and a half lbs and she was only 5lb 7oz and told me my son was only going to be 7 and a half lb and he was 8lb 15.oz. I new he was big because it was just all baby and hardly any water and I was very very big with him. 
I begged them to get him out at 36 weeks because I just new he was big but they wudnt do it and said he wasnt big he was gonna be just 7.5lb max. So at 42 weeks they finally induced me and it wasnt until his head was coming out that they realised how big he was. They had to use forceps because he got so stuck as I'm so petite and he was born not breathing so that was scary as well. 

See us womon know our bodies and I really felt I was not listened to with him. And it was awfull going 14 days over ure due date. If they wud of listened and got me in sooner he wudnt of been a big baby and he wudnt of got stuck and he wudnt have had all the breathing problems. But no the man OB I had thought he new best. 

Not even sure if he is there anymore. He wasnt a very nice man he was very stern. 
So glad my high risk consultant is a women and yes she is firm and she is such a awesome ob/gyn but she is lovely.
She knows what's shes talking about.

Am a bit upsett about not getting the birth I wanted but deep down I know she is right. 

U get that second opinion hon. Bit far to make u go to almost 40 weeks for a section. What if u go into labour b4 that. I always thought they did it around 38 39 weeks with a healthy pregnancy? Am I wrong?


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh wow well he is a man so he wudnt have a clue and that's so insensitive.
> Oh wow u cud tear again but we can fix it. Erm like that's gonna make u feel any better.
> Speak to ure midwife hon.
> 
> My husband was all like well its for the best u do it naturally that's what womon were designed to do and I really snapped at him and said it's easy for u to say u just have to sit there while I'm pushing a melon out of a small hole.
> 
> I'm going to be demanding they give me a epidural and that this time they do not turn it off when it gets to the pushing part. I dont want to feel it it's awful.
> I'm absolutely dreading it.
> 
> Thank you hon that is reassuring. I never trust the growth scans because they got it wrong with me twice. Told me DD was gonna be over 7 and a half lbs and she was only 5lb 7oz and told me my son was only going to be 7 and a half lb and he was 8lb 15.oz. I new he was big because it was just all baby and hardly any water and I was very very big with him.
> I begged them to get him out at 36 weeks because I just new he was big but they wudnt do it and said he wasnt big he was gonna be just 7.5lb max. So at 42 weeks they finally induced me and it wasnt until his head was coming out that they realised how big he was. They had to use forceps because he got so stuck as I'm so petite and he was born not breathing so that was scary as well.
> 
> See us womon know our bodies and I really felt I was not listened to with him. And it was awfull going 14 days over ure due date. If they wud of listened and got me in sooner he wudnt of been a big baby and he wudnt of got stuck and he wudnt have had all the breathing problems. But no the man OB I had thought he new best.
> 
> Not even sure if he is there anymore. He wasnt a very nice man he was very stern.
> So glad my high risk consultant is a women and yes she is firm and she is such a awesome ob/gyn but she is lovely.
> She knows what's shes talking about.
> 
> Am a bit upsett about not getting the birth I wanted but deep down I know she is right.
> 
> U get that second opinion hon. Bit far to make u go to almost 40 weeks for a section. What if u go into labour b4 that. I always thought they did it around 38 39 weeks with a healthy pregnancy? Am I wrong?

Oh I would have snapped at my husband too if he had said that to me haha. I actually tend to get upset when I see even other women talking about how their labour and delivery went so well because they just allowed their bodies to do what they were created for. I laboured with zero drugs, no gas and air, nothing. I led the majority of my labour and was as close to giving birth at home as possible - just happened to be in the hospital in case of an emergency. Still tore horrendously and have ongoing problems. So obviously not all women’s bodies are the same, and some struggle to birth children even though that’s ‘what all us women were designed to do’ :huh::dohh:

Your birth with your son sounds so scary. For sure be vocal about what you want this time and get that epidural! Everyone has the right to deliver the way they want to. I’m glad that old doctor is gone, it feels like they don’t realize they are affecting people’s lives with their decisions. This doc I saw I looked up in a ratemydoctor type site and saw one woman had him and he ignored her concerns of PPROM at 19 weeks, saying it was just urine. So she went to the ER herself and they confirmed her waters were leaking - that same doctor told her to just induce labour and terminate the pregnancy. He said there was no way her son would survive and he wouldn’t support her if she wanted to try and keep him in there. She found a different doc and carried until 30 weeks then had a healthy baby. So obviously this doctor isn’t the greatest.

Anyhow yes I think 38 or 39 weeks is normal, here they like to wait until 39 weeks or more. I would like it to be closer to 38 weeks as I don’t want to go into labour and tear. I just have to find a doc who will listen. DH said he would go with me this time to help advocate for me, thankfully he’s so supportive and has been there with me through this whole experience w the tearing etc. He knows how bad it was and he supports me in getting a section so I’m glad I have someone on my side! Midwives are also supportive so just need a doctor now haha.


----------



## Sushai

Hey everyone! I’m silently stalking this group but it’s quite hard to keep up there’s always something new lol. It’s a good thing this group is so active. 

So I haven’t posted in awhile, I’m now 28 weeks and officially in 3rd tri! Can’t believe we’re now in the last stretch. It’s going to be crazy seeing all the birth announcements rollling in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sushai said:


> Hey everyone! I’m silently stalking this group but it’s quite hard to keep up there’s always something new lol. It’s a good thing this group is so active.
> 
> So I haven’t posted in awhile, I’m now 28 weeks and officially in 3rd tri! Can’t believe we’re now in the last stretch. It’s going to be crazy seeing all the birth announcements rollling in a couple of weeks.

Hi hon good to see u back. 3rd trimester is 27 to 40 weeks. So u have already been in the 3rd tri for a week already. 
I even have a really good ob/gyn pregnancy book which says 3rd tri is from 26 weeks but I've asked around and been told its 27. 

It's a confusing subject because some things say 26 some 27 and a few 28 but I have been told its 27. So I'm moving on over to the 3rd tri thread on Monday woohoo.

Hope u are well.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Oh I would have snapped at my husband too if he had said that to me haha. I actually tend to get upset when I see even other women talking about how their labour and delivery went so well because they just allowed their bodies to do what they were created for. I laboured with zero drugs, no gas and air, nothing. I led the majority of my labour and was as close to giving birth at home as possible - just happened to be in the hospital in case of an emergency. Still tore horrendously and have ongoing problems. So obviously not all women’s bodies are the same, and some struggle to birth children even though that’s ‘what all us women were designed to do’ :huh::dohh:
> 
> Your birth with your son sounds so scary. For sure be vocal about what you want this time and get that epidural! Everyone has the right to deliver the way they want to. I’m glad that old doctor is gone, it feels like they don’t realize they are affecting people’s lives with their decisions. This doc I saw I looked up in a ratemydoctor type site and saw one woman had him and he ignored her concerns of PPROM at 19 weeks, saying it was just urine. So she went to the ER herself and they confirmed her waters were leaking - that same doctor told her to just induce labour and terminate the pregnancy. He said there was no way her son would survive and he wouldn’t support her if she wanted to try and keep him in there. She found a different doc and carried until 30 weeks then had a healthy baby. So obviously this doctor isn’t the greatest.
> 
> Anyhow yes I think 38 or 39 weeks is normal, here they like to wait until 39 weeks or more. I would like it to be closer to 38 weeks as I don’t want to go into labour and tear. I just have to find a doc who will listen. DH said he would go with me this time to help advocate for me, thankfully he’s so supportive and has been there with me through this whole experience w the tearing etc. He knows how bad it was and he supports me in getting a section so I’m glad I have someone on my side! Midwives are also supportive so just need a doctor now haha.

I nearly did thump him hahaha. 
It annoys me to when womon say oh I just sailed through with no pain at all and Didnt even need gas and air. Erm are you even human. 
It's a scientific fact that labour and birth is the most painful thing out of all painful things. 
I'm not a screamer when I'm in labour but I do shout a bit and swear oooops. 

Just hoping this time it all goes much smoother and there are no complications. I'm so scared if hemorrhaging again and the placenta coming out in bits like last time. I was at deaths door it was so scary. 
I wish I cud have the option of the 2 but oh well not alot I can do about it now. Its vaginal delivery and that's that.

I am looking forward to the gas and air tho because I love that stuff and I wudnt of got that If I had a section. 
Just hope they keep that epidural turned right up so I dont have to feel that dreadful pushing pain. 
The ring of fire. Its horrendous. 

Hubby is convinced I wont make it to 37 weeks he said ure have him at 35 weeks. Yeah thanks love that's even sooner and we are no where near ready for baby yet. 
Haven't even brought any clothing items for him yet or nappies or wipes or blankets etc
Need to buy a steriliser to as I'm not aloud to breast feed because of my stupid liver meds. Grrrr


----------



## Demotivated

Ladies.. 27 weeks tomorrow and I am flying to UAE to meet my sister and her kids :D

I have booked a 4D scan there for 13th (Saturday).. my husband isn't traveling with us but my son is and really looking forward to seeing baby on screen with him..
We don't know the gender yet so hopefully will find that out as well..

Just getting nervous for the flight.. I suffer from anxiety disorder and just freak out during flights.. DH calms me down but traveling without him sucks :(


----------



## brittany12

I had a scary birth with my son. I had preeclampsia and the hospital sent me home, I fought with them to call my dr and of course he is like gold and cake and saw me in the hall during his lunch and said for me to come to his office after I told him all that went on. Sure enough he admitted me to the hospital because I had high blood pressure, protein in my urine, swelling, vomiting and was 4 cm dilated! Well I thought things were good at that point, but DS heartrate started dropping and getting fast and then dropping again. He was in distress. This of course scared us and made labor and delivery very difficult. They could give me meds to speed up labor because it caused him more stress so I had to let me body do it on its own which took a little longer. When I was able to finally push his heart completely stopped!! Emergency c section was being talked about I was being prepared by the nurse and the operating room was waiting on me, thankfully my dr is amazing and has been around awhile and knows me and walked in calm as can be and helped me get him out safely! 2 pushes!! 
All that to say I’m TERRIFIED about this one! I’m so scared it’s going to happen again. The only thing keeping me sane is knowing every pregnancy is different and every labor and delivery is different! My dd was induced because of preeclampsia and it was a long process but no real issues. So I’ve already experienced two completely different labors and I know the 3rd will have its own too! I’m hoping to finally have a quick and easy one, but we shall see! I have an appointment today and DH is coming with me and we’re going to discuss all of the concerns I have with labor and do some educating myself and DH on what to do or expect if my dr is unavailable for this baby’s birth! I’ll be sure to update with any good info from him!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I really think I've had another growth spurt.
Me today at 26+3 weeks its proper sticking out now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> I had a scary birth with my son. I had preeclampsia and the hospital sent me home, I fought with them to call my dr and of course he is like gold and cake and saw me in the hall during his lunch and said for me to come to his office after I told him all that went on. Sure enough he admitted me to the hospital because I had high blood pressure, protein in my urine, swelling, vomiting and was 4 cm dilated! Well I thought things were good at that point, but DS heartrate started dropping and getting fast and then dropping again. He was in distress. This of course scared us and made labor and delivery very difficult. They could give me meds to speed up labor because it caused him more stress so I had to let me body do it on its own which took a little longer. When I was able to finally push his heart completely stopped!! Emergency c section was being talked about I was being prepared by the nurse and the operating room was waiting on me, thankfully my dr is amazing and has been around awhile and knows me and walked in calm as can be and helped me get him out safely! 2 pushes!!
> All that to say I’m TERRIFIED about this one! I’m so scared it’s going to happen again. The only thing keeping me sane is knowing every pregnancy is different and every labor and delivery is different! My dd was induced because of preeclampsia and it was a long process but no real issues. So I’ve already experienced two completely different labors and I know the 3rd will have its own too! I’m hoping to finally have a quick and easy one, but we shall see! I have an appointment today and DH is coming with me and we’re going to discuss all of the concerns I have with labor and do some educating myself and DH on what to do or expect if my dr is unavailable for this baby’s birth! I’ll be sure to update with any good info from him!

Oh hon u poor thing.
I pray we all have strait forward labours with no problems. Pre eclampsia is horrible. 
I'm scared of getting it again. Its started at 30 weeks with my DD so I'm now keeping a look out for the signs. 
With me its started with swelling in my feet and ancles and bad headaches. 
Had no swelling as of yet but do get the odd bad headache but nothing persistent. 
My BP and urine are normol at the moment. 
Everytime I hand in my urine I dread it having protein in. 
I really hope we all have it so much easier this time hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> Ladies.. 27 weeks tomorrow and I am flying to UAE to meet my sister and her kids :D
> 
> I have booked a 4D scan there for 13th (Saturday).. my husband isn't traveling with us but my son is and really looking forward to seeing baby on screen with him..
> We don't know the gender yet so hopefully will find that out as well..
> 
> Just getting nervous for the flight.. I suffer from anxiety disorder and just freak out during flights.. DH calms me down but traveling without him sucks :(

Anxiety sucks. 
I'm sure ure be fine hon and congratulations on 3rd trimester. 
I'll be there on Monday I cant believe it


----------



## Shorty88

Anyone suffering with that I think is called lightning crotch?? Lol holy moly it stops me in my tracks..

I have an appointment on Tuesday to check the growth of the baby cause of the gd I have been told I may be kept in for one night cause I might have to start insulin for my fasting sugars as I can't control it... I have lost more weight so hoping baby is on track x


----------



## Jessie7003

So had a big talk with my OH and we are gonna really give this counselling a try and the last few days we've been great so I think (or should I say hope) things will work for us because we do really love eachother. Our last counselling went brilliant too. Fingers crossed ladies! 

Anyway final trimester today I am so excited now! 13 weeks to go and I swear it may fly in because i just want her here already!


----------



## brittany12

Some more updates on the nursery:

We got the wall finished now I need to get it painted. I’ll have to wait til DH takes DS or is home to keep the kids entertained before I can do that otherwise paint will be all over the house! 

The green throw blanket is going to go on the rocker that we still need to get, so for now it’s on the crib. 

Also contemplating on if I should just buy a new crib mattress and let DS stay in his crib a little longer. we didn’t switch DD til she was 2 and could understand that she wasn’t allowed to get in and out of bed whenever she wanted (she thought she could just get up in play instead of going to bed) and DS is only 18 months and won’t be 2 til January. So I’m thinking I might want him to just stay in his crib. He has no issues with it or climbing out and sleeps great. The last thing I want is issues with him in a big bed and a newborn waking all night. I feel by the time he is a little more than 2 we will have adjusted to life with 3 kids. Plus crib mattresses aren’t that expensive. 

I ordered a rug which should be here any day! Also a couple of things for the walls that are gender neutral. 

So basically only thing left is paint that wall and get the rocker! Everything else can’t be done til baby is here and we know if it’s a boy or girl.

PS the photo color looks kind of off. The blanket is a lighter olive green not as dark as it looks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Anyone suffering with that I think is called lightning crotch?? Lol holy moly it stops me in my tracks..
> 
> I have an appointment on Tuesday to check the growth of the baby cause of the gd I have been told I may be kept in for one night cause I might have to start insulin for my fasting sugars as I can't control it... I have lost more weight so hoping baby is on track x

Think I've had it hon. Is it like a sudden pain down there. I've had it happen about 2 or 3 times. But cant work out if it's the SPD or not. 
Good luck are ure appointment hon. 



Jessie7003 said:


> So had a big talk with my OH and we are gonna really give this counselling a try and the last few days we've been great so I think (or should I say hope) things will work for us because we do really love eachother. Our last counselling went brilliant too. Fingers crossed ladies!
> 
> Anyway final trimester today I am so excited now! 13 weeks to go and I swear it may fly in because i just want her here already!

That's good to hear Jessie. It's good that he agreed to go and Is willing to try. 



brittany12 said:


> Some more updates on the nursery:
> 
> We got the wall finished now I need to get it painted. I’ll have to wait til DH takes DS or is home to keep the kids entertained before I can do that otherwise paint will be all over the house!
> 
> The green throw blanket is going to go on the rocker that we still need to get, so for now it’s on the crib.
> 
> Also contemplating on if I should just buy a new crib mattress and let DS stay in his crib a little longer. we didn’t switch DD til she was 2 and could understand that she wasn’t allowed to get in and out of bed whenever she wanted (she thought she could just get up in play instead of going to bed) and DS is only 18 months and won’t be 2 til January. So I’m thinking I might want him to just stay in his crib. He has no issues with it or climbing out and sleeps great. The last thing I want is issues with him in a big bed and a newborn waking all night. I feel by the time he is a little more than 2 we will have adjusted to life with 3 kids. Plus crib mattresses aren’t that expensive.
> 
> I ordered a rug which should be here any day! Also a couple of things for the walls that are gender neutral.
> 
> So basically only thing left is paint that wall and get the rocker! Everything else can’t be done til baby is here and we know if it’s a boy or girl.
> 
> PS the photo color looks kind of off. The blanket is a lighter olive green not as dark as it looks.
> 
> View attachment 1064398

That looks lovely hon.


----------



## WishMeABaby

brittany12 said:


> Some more updates on the nursery:
> 
> We got the wall finished now I need to get it painted. I’ll have to wait til DH takes DS or is home to keep the kids entertained before I can do that otherwise paint will be all over the house!
> 
> The green throw blanket is going to go on the rocker that we still need to get, so for now it’s on the crib.
> 
> Also contemplating on if I should just buy a new crib mattress and let DS stay in his crib a little longer. we didn’t switch DD til she was 2 and could understand that she wasn’t allowed to get in and out of bed whenever she wanted (she thought she could just get up in play instead of going to bed) and DS is only 18 months and won’t be 2 til January. So I’m thinking I might want him to just stay in his crib. He has no issues with it or climbing out and sleeps great. The last thing I want is issues with him in a big bed and a newborn waking all night. I feel by the time he is a little more than 2 we will have adjusted to life with 3 kids. Plus crib mattresses aren’t that expensive.
> 
> I ordered a rug which should be here any day! Also a couple of things for the walls that are gender neutral.
> 
> So basically only thing left is paint that wall and get the rocker! Everything else can’t be done til baby is here and we know if it’s a boy or girl.
> 
> PS the photo color looks kind of off. The blanket is a lighter olive green not as dark as it looks.
> 
> View attachment 1064398

Its beautiful!! I love it. I haven't done anything, omg what am I going to do?


----------



## Sander

brittany12 said:


> Some more updates on the nursery:
> 
> We got the wall finished now I need to get it painted. I’ll have to wait til DH takes DS or is home to keep the kids entertained before I can do that otherwise paint will be all over the house!
> 
> The green throw blanket is going to go on the rocker that we still need to get, so for now it’s on the crib.
> 
> Also contemplating on if I should just buy a new crib mattress and let DS stay in his crib a little longer. we didn’t switch DD til she was 2 and could understand that she wasn’t allowed to get in and out of bed whenever she wanted (she thought she could just get up in play instead of going to bed) and DS is only 18 months and won’t be 2 til January. So I’m thinking I might want him to just stay in his crib. He has no issues with it or climbing out and sleeps great. The last thing I want is issues with him in a big bed and a newborn waking all night. I feel by the time he is a little more than 2 we will have adjusted to life with 3 kids. Plus crib mattresses aren’t that expensive.
> 
> I ordered a rug which should be here any day! Also a couple of things for the walls that are gender neutral.
> 
> So basically only thing left is paint that wall and get the rocker! Everything else can’t be done til baby is here and we know if it’s a boy or girl.
> 
> PS the photo color looks kind of off. The blanket is a lighter olive green not as dark as it looks.
> 
> View attachment 1064398

Cute nursery!! Can you buy a crib that converts to a toddler bed? That’s what we’re doing as DS will only be 16 months when baby is born and is NOT ready for a big bed.


----------



## Nolimitxox

WishMeABaby said:


> Its beautiful!! I love it. I haven't done anything, omg what am I going to do?

Me and you girl. Same boat. I have the furniture but have painted nothing and set up nothing. Tomorrow though I'm starting by sanding what will be the change table/dresser. It just needs a good rub down with the sandpaper so the new paint will stick.


----------



## Demotivated

:blue:
It's a boy for us!! :)

DH is laughing like mad.. raising 2 boys is not a mean feat , lol :lol:


----------



## playgirl666

Demotivated said:


> :blue:
> It's a boy for us!! :)
> 
> DH is laughing like mad.. raising 2 boys is not a mean feat , lol :lol:

congrats :) x


----------



## playgirl666

i have had pain down there quite a few times recenitly aswell, only a few more days and i will be in 3rd tri, its going quick now x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> :blue:
> It's a boy for us!! :)
> 
> DH is laughing like mad.. raising 2 boys is not a mean feat , lol :lol:

Congratulations honi yay another boy:blue:


----------



## Teanna

Demotivated said:


> :blue:
> It's a boy for us!! :)
> 
> DH is laughing like mad.. raising 2 boys is not a mean feat , lol :lol:

Congrats!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Demotivated said:


> :blue:
> It's a boy for us!! :)
> 
> DH is laughing like mad.. raising 2 boys is not a mean feat , lol :lol:


Congratulations x


----------



## Sander

Demotivated said:


> :blue:
> It's a boy for us!! :)
> 
> DH is laughing like mad.. raising 2 boys is not a mean feat , lol :lol:

Congrats on a boy!!

We had our 3D scan today, little man was adamant about keeping his hands in front of his face, so we only got one decent picture ha. I’ll post a pic of DS1’s picture too, I think they’re pretty similar! The clearer picture is DS1, the one w the giant placenta next to his face is this baby.


----------



## Jessie7003

Anyone else already struggling with the final trimester. I am absolutely exhausted and the heat at the min isn't helping! So warm today in Belfast and I'm hiding inside. Also feel I can't eat much at one time but I am always hungry and when I feel hungry I feel or am physically sick :-(


----------



## Shorty88

I was only saying that today.. I have never been pregnant through the summer months before and my god I don't know how I'm going to handle the next couple of weeks.. only saving grace is that the weather is not to last to long so should be out enjoying it lol.. 

Wouldn't mind you it's not even that hot in Ireland compared to other places but we are not use to it at all when we do get it lol


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> I was only saying that today.. I have never been pregnant through the summer months before and my god I don't know how I'm going to handle the next couple of weeks.. only saving grace is that the weather is not to last to long so should be out enjoying it lol..
> 
> Wouldn't mind you it's not even that hot in Ireland compared to other places but we are not use to it at all when we do get it lol

Oh I know im just so thankful I wasn't pregnant last summer in that insane heatwave we had! It's bad enough now and England etc are getting it far hotter lol


----------



## Shorty88

Wish me luck ladies... I'll Will be more than likely be admited tomorrow to start insulin as my bloods are slowly getting out of control... 

My diet has slipped since being on holidays so I think after speaking to the specialist docs tomorrow will shock me into the right diet frame of mind. 

Hoping baby is growing fine.. I feel small bump wise compared to my other 2 pregnancys so hoping baby is ok 

I will update tomorrow if I can


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Shorty88 said:


> Wish me luck ladies... I'll Will be more than likely be admited tomorrow to start insulin as my bloods are slowly getting out of control...
> 
> My diet has slipped since being on holidays so I think after speaking to the specialist docs tomorrow will shock me into the right diet frame of mind.
> 
> Hoping baby is growing fine.. I feel small bump wise compared to my other 2 pregnancys so hoping baby is ok
> 
> I will update tomorrow if I can


Sending you lots of luck hun x


----------



## Teanna

Shorty88 said:


> Wish me luck ladies... I'll Will be more than likely be admited tomorrow to start insulin as my bloods are slowly getting out of control...
> 
> My diet has slipped since being on holidays so I think after speaking to the specialist docs tomorrow will shock me into the right diet frame of mind.
> 
> Hoping baby is growing fine.. I feel small bump wise compared to my other 2 pregnancys so hoping baby is ok
> 
> I will update tomorrow if I can

Good luck


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies I so need to catch up on the thread. 
I'm now in 3rd trimester :yipee:
So happy to finally be on the home stretch. 10 more weeks max to go eeeeeeek. Right time to catch up on the thread now. 
:comp:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Congrats on a boy!!
> 
> We had our 3D scan today, little man was adamant about keeping his hands in front of his face, so we only got one decent picture ha. I’ll post a pic of DS1’s picture too, I think they’re pretty similar! The clearer picture is DS1, the one w the giant placenta next to his face is this baby.
> 
> View attachment 1064446
> View attachment 1064444

So cute hon and yes they look so similar. So lovely


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> Anyone else already struggling with the final trimester. I am absolutely exhausted and the heat at the min isn't helping! So warm today in Belfast and I'm hiding inside. Also feel I can't eat much at one time but I am always hungry and when I feel hungry I feel or am physically sick :-(

Yep the heat is getting to me. I'm still finding I'm not very hungry and cant eat lots. I guess it's the uterus pushing our stomachs up and compressing them. I've been supper thirsty but not hungry. 
I'm in the south west of England and it has been so hot and so humid and its horrible. Cant wait for September to come and autumn and our babies :laugh2:



Shorty88 said:


> Wish me luck ladies... I'll Will be more than likely be admited tomorrow to start insulin as my bloods are slowly getting out of control...
> 
> My diet has slipped since being on holidays so I think after speaking to the specialist docs tomorrow will shock me into the right diet frame of mind.
> 
> Hoping baby is growing fine.. I feel small bump wise compared to my other 2 pregnancys so hoping baby is ok
> 
> I will update tomorrow if I can

 Good luck hon. Ure bump looks great so I'm sure baby is growing nicely and will be just fine. 
I have my GD test on Monday. I have to be at the hospital at 8:55am and fast from midnight. Gonna be like a walking zombie lol. Good luck sweety :hugs:


----------



## WishMeABaby

Shorty88 said:


> Wish me luck ladies... I'll Will be more than likely be admited tomorrow to start insulin as my bloods are slowly getting out of control...
> 
> My diet has slipped since being on holidays so I think after speaking to the specialist docs tomorrow will shock me into the right diet frame of mind.
> 
> Hoping baby is growing fine.. I feel small bump wise compared to my other 2 pregnancys so hoping baby is ok
> 
> I will update tomorrow if I can

goodluck Hun.


----------



## playgirl666

got my gtt tomorrow morning which means no eating or drinking from 10 tonight, my whole lower back just seized right up i couldnt move :( x


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> Cute nursery!! Can you buy a crib that converts to a toddler bed? That’s what we’re doing as DS will only be 16 months when baby is born and is NOT ready for a big bed.

It does convert, but we prefer to go straight to a big bed. My DD did awful with a toddler bed and he would be even worse with it


----------



## brittany12

anyone shop amazon prime day? or any of the other retailers sales?

Got lots of goodies over here! Especially for baby!

Some things we got for baby:
-rocker for the room
-crib mattress
-several breast feeding things like storage bags, a small manual pump to keep in the diaper bag for emergencies, lotion for the nipples, gel pads for pain, breast pads, ect
-bottles
-pacifiers
-sound soother
-toys for christmas

Things we got for the other kids and us:
-a couple of the echo dots (great gifts for gift exchanges!)
-firestick
-bluetooth speaker for our golf cart
- a kids fire tablet for DS (he is still kind of young, but this is the same age we got one for DD and within the year she was using it and learning so much from it)
-an electric handheld drink mixer!
-a cricut press for my cricut machine
-thermacell (we have bad mosquitoes around here and a thermacell is a repellant that you dont have to spray on your or anything and keeps them several feet from you, almost like the candles but works MUCH better!)
- several toys
-trampoline for Christmas for the kids
-several outfits and some shoes for the kids
-some work boots for the men in the family!

We are huge givers come Christmas time. We absolutely love it and it is what fills our hearts, so we save through out the year and shop all the deals! I am LOVING that the last few years amazon and other retailers are doing a black friday in July sale! It helps so much when it comes to thinking of what to get for people. Most of who we buy for can be difficult people to get gifts for! Like the ones that have like everything, so I love having more time than just black friday to grab stuff!

Also, with the purchase of the chair and mattress baby's nursery will be finished (minus the painting of the wood wall still!)


----------



## WishMeABaby

brittany12 said:


> anyone shop amazon prime day? or any of the other retailers sales?
> 
> Got lots of goodies over here! Especially for baby!
> 
> Some things we got for baby:
> -rocker for the room
> -crib mattress
> -several breast feeding things like storage bags, a small manual pump to keep in the diaper bag for emergencies, lotion for the nipples, gel pads for pain, breast pads, ect
> -bottles
> -pacifiers
> -sound soother
> -toys for christmas
> 
> Things we got for the other kids and us:
> -a couple of the echo dots (great gifts for gift exchanges!)
> -firestick
> -bluetooth speaker for our golf cart
> - a kids fire tablet for DS (he is still kind of young, but this is the same age we got one for DD and within the year she was using it and learning so much from it)
> -an electric handheld drink mixer!
> -a cricut press for my cricut machine
> -thermacell (we have bad mosquitoes around here and a thermacell is a repellant that you dont have to spray on your or anything and keeps them several feet from you, almost like the candles but works MUCH better!)
> - several toys
> -trampoline for Christmas for the kids
> -several outfits and some shoes for the kids
> -some work boots for the men in the family!
> 
> We are huge givers come Christmas time. We absolutely love it and it is what fills our hearts, so we save through out the year and shop all the deals! I am LOVING that the last few years amazon and other retailers are doing a black friday in July sale! It helps so much when it comes to thinking of what to get for people. Most of who we buy for can be difficult people to get gifts for! Like the ones that have like everything, so I love having more time than just black friday to grab stuff!
> 
> Also, with the purchase of the chair and mattress baby's nursery will be finished (minus the painting of the wood wall still!)

Adopt me, please. Lol 
I told myself "NO, you dont need anything while Amazon is having their "prime days." " I've been lurking, but I haven't bought anything nor have i put anything in my cart so bravo to me. The only thing we've manage to put together this weekend is my baby's dresser from IKEA and awhile back we put his closet together. Which I am regretting that I should of painted the walls first, but at the time i didnt want to deal with my husband's attitude about me doing DIY= DO IT YOGI (YOGI is his nick name the family gave.) Ugh, I should of just paint it from the get go. The previous owner had that particular room closet painted a hunter green. I've been meaning to paint it, but it was our office room for the longest time so i was like, "ah I'm lazy, its alright." Hehe


----------



## WishMeABaby

A few photos to share, for some reason the frame I have of my husband and self above the dresser wont come off the wall. I know I used command strips to hang it, but dang it let me tell you its as if i glued it to the wall. I'm afraid to keep tugging at it the glass might break in my face. So I couldn't hang what I wanted to. At least I know it wont fall on my kid when in use. I was thinking about using it as the changing station???

I still have my makeup station in this room. I need it out, but I'm (we) so lazy!!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi ladies. Just did a quick skim of the last few pages, but I think I'm fairly up to date now.
Re: birth experiences. I've only given birth once and it was fairly tame, I guess, compared to some of your stories, but it still wasn't the birth I wanted. I wanted as few drugs as possible and definitely not pain meds. Early labour started at 5am on July 19th, water started to break at 8am, went to hospital at 4pm (only 2cm, 80% effaced), admitted at 8pm, and asked if I was strep b positive and I said no because that is what I was told by my OB weeks ago. They check my file and said that it said I was positive, so I get the stupid drip. Walk around a bit, try to get comfortable in the hospital bed, but it feels really hard on my hips when I lay on my side. Try the tub, but I can't put my left hand under water cuz of the IV and the water is way too warm. I finally bitched out at around midnight and got the epi before they TOLD me I was getting pitocin. Not asked, told. I had my mom, my SO, and a friend there, all who knew I wanted to be talked out of an epi, but didn't say a damn thing. When I got all the meds, I was at 4cm. 6cm at 2am, 10cm at 4am, but they let me sleep some more til 6-ish and then pushed for an hour and a half and had my son at 7:54am. I had 2nd degree tearing and definitely felt the last 3 stitches going in. I cut myself some slack at the time, but I fuckin' hate myself now. I'll never get that experience back and I'll just be another woman that couldn't handle it the first time around and had to give up and failed at achieving my goal. This is why I'm got a midwife this time and I'm planning on a home birth. I can't be trusted in a building from of drugs and medical staff that don't give a shit about your wishes.
I hope that all of you ladies get the deliveries you want, or as close to it as possible though.

Jessie - Your whole situation sounds like a mess, but I'm glad you 2 are getting some counselling now. FX everything works out well.

Demotivated - Congrats on your boy. 

Shorty - Good luck.

Re: getting the nursery ready. SO and I are in the early process of getting our own place. Right now, I technically still live at home, but my son and I spend the majority of our time at SO's one bedroom condo. We haven't even met with a mortgage broker yet (cuz SO hasn't compiled all his paperwork yet), so I'm really not holding my breath that we'll find a place before the baby comes. And I don't wanna be giving birth in a living room, surrounded by unpacked moving boxes. So, I'm just twiddling my thumbs til we find something.
In other news, my son has had these tiny spots all over his torso for a day or so now. We took him to the Dr's and she said it was either a viral rash or the tail end of parvovirus/fifth's disease/slapped face something or other. She said I should be careful around him cuz I'm pg and couldn't find anything in my file to say if I was immune to it, so she gave me a req for bloodwork and I'll be doing it this afternoon. I noticed some spots on my chest and was feeling kind of achy and tired on Monday, but I seem to be alright now. I also did my GTT on Monday, so FX that no news is good news. Gotta wait another 4 weeks til my next MW appt and then it's biweekly appts after that. Feeling lots of kicks, even as I type this and we have our 4D scan in one month. Oh, and my son's 2nd BDay (and party) is this Saturday. Stress, stress, stress. -.-


----------



## playgirl666

just got back from my gtt, also 3rd tri today yay at last x


----------



## playgirl666

they took 12 bottles of blood in total today, cos they asked me if i would take part in a new research thing x


----------



## Sander

playgirl666 said:


> they took 12 bottles of blood in total today, cos they asked me if i would take part in a new research thing x

Did you feel sick after? They took a ton of blood from me during my first prenatal workup back in February, I felt so sick I thought I was going to pass out!

Actually, speaking of that haha. Does anyone know if you can deny certain blood tests? In case we ever have a 3rd baby, I don’t want all that prenatal work done again. Some of it I understand getting every time, like my RH antibody levels as I’m RH-. But they test for a bunch of STD’s - DH and I have only been with each other so it’s really a pointless test. I get why they want to do them but now that I’ve been tested in each pregnancy I don’t see why it would be necessary to run it again. Anyway it’s just something I’ve thought about because they take SO much blood for all these tests, I feel awful after and it’s really not necessary. I’m in Canada btw


----------



## playgirl666

Sander said:


> Did you feel sick after? They took a ton of blood from me during my first prenatal workup back in February, I felt so sick I thought I was going to pass out!
> 
> Actually, speaking of that haha. Does anyone know if you can deny certain blood tests? In case we ever have a 3rd baby, I don’t want all that prenatal work done again. Some of it I understand getting every time, like my RH antibody levels as I’m RH-. But they test for a bunch of STD’s - DH and I have only been with each other so it’s really a pointless test. I get why they want to do them but now that I’ve been tested in each pregnancy I don’t see why it would be necessary to run it again. Anyway it’s just something I’ve thought about because they take SO much blood for all these tests, I feel awful after and it’s really not necessary. I’m in Canada btw

it did make me abit queezy as i hadnt eaten since 4.30pm last night and hadnt had a drink since 7pm! x


----------



## playgirl666

the hospital said they would ring pretty much straight away if anything is picked up on the gtt, i had a missed call from a private number at 5.30 x


----------



## brittany12

WishMeABaby said:


> A few photos to share, for some reason the frame I have of my husband and self above the dresser wont come off the wall. I know I used command strips to hang it, but dang it let me tell you its as if i glued it to the wall. I'm afraid to keep tugging at it the glass might break in my face. So I couldn't hang what I wanted to. At least I know it wont fall on my kid when in use. I was thinking about using it as the changing station???
> 
> I still have my makeup station in this room. I need it out, but I'm (we) so lazy!!!
> 
> View attachment 1064620
> View attachment 1064621
> View attachment 1064622

Love the dresser and we’re using ours as the changing area too! Changing pad will be on the dresser


----------



## playgirl666

i spoke to the hospital, i failed my gtt :( she said i have diabetes and i have gotta speak to the diabetic nurse today for the plan of action x


----------



## WishMeABaby

brittany12 said:


> Love the dresser and we’re using ours as the changing area too! Changing pad will be on the dresser

Yes, we are thinking to do the same. I do love the dresser as well. 



playgirl666 said:


> i spoke to the hospital, i failed my gtt :( she said i have diabetes and i have gotta speak to the diabetic nurse today for the plan of action x

Awe, it's ok I have it too, but i was diagnosed at 8weeks. So yes i have been battling with it since. I have a nurse call me every Wednesday to check and get all my numbers for the week. It'lll be ok we just have to watch what we eat, I'm Asian and we love RICE with EVERYTHING. I had to cut rice out of my life since I failed my glucose at 8weeks. Not going to lie a few times I tested my luck and seriously... it (rice) really is poison to my body right now. To healthy foods! Cheers!


----------



## playgirl666

thank u for that :) thats helped me alot, do u no if they are gonna offer u growth scans? i will be honest im scared of having a big baby, all my other 3 was 6ibers x


----------



## playgirl666

i have gotta go back to the hospital on tuesday to figure out the best way to control the diabetes x


----------



## WishMeABaby

playgirl666 said:


> thank u for that :) thats helped me alot, do u no if they are gonna offer u growth scans? i will be honest im scared of having a big baby, all my other 3 was 6ibers x

When I last saw my OB she didn't mentioned anything about "growth scan," but scared me about having a big baby. Because of my age and being a first time mom she told me an 8lb baby and up she would consider c-section and will only let me deliver if is 8lb and below. I was LIKE OMG!!! I think I mentioned it before where she then went to go look for my baby's hb and couldn't find it so she wheeled in the ultrasound to check if he was ok. I knew he was ok because right before she went for his hb he was just kicking up a storm. Sure enough he was, but hidden way down in my pelvic and transverse. (I really think she wanted also to check to see if my baby was big, because once the monitor came on the first thing she was check for his hb and then measured him. She then said, " oh yes, so he still very small right now, but watch what you eat cause in a few weeks he will be gaining a pound a week.")


----------



## WishMeABaby

playgirl666 said:


> i have gotta go back to the hospital on tuesday to figure out the best way to control the diabetes x

Im sure they'lll have you monitor your fasting esp, and if its high they'll give you some kind of meds for it. Im fine during the day, but its my fasting. Im from the U.S so Im not sure how they measure your fasting but mines can't be over 90 for fasting which is overnight after having a snack before bedtime. I got some above 90's for a few weeks so they had me on Glyburide the lowest dose of 2.5mg. It wasn't helping or should I say it HELPED too much and it would take my glucose down too low where I would wake up in a cold sweat, shaking and not being able to catch my breath. It happen 2 times like that so they change the does to 1.5mg, but still with that it was taking me way too low. Anything under 70 is too low, you have to wake up in the middle or should i say early morning to snack on something and wait 15mins to check bloodsugar again. If it goes up you're good to go back to sleep, if not snack some more and check again. It was getting to the point where it was effecting my work because I work 7am-4pm mon-friday. I would be so tired from being up all night freaking out about my life that I wouldn't be able to go to work. So eventually my OB said, " fine go off the meds. we will check again at 28weeks. UGH, dreading it cause i think i'm going to have to drink that sweet orange glucose drink again. AHH my life! lol

you'll be fine, just watch what you eat and try to follow their guidelines of dieting. Im terrify of having a big baby, too. I tell my son to grow steady no rushing. lol


----------



## playgirl666

thank u for that info, much appreciated, i got a letter from the nurse looks like tuesday is gonna be a group session to discuss diet and how to monitor bloods ( which i already knew as my mum, brother, grandad and nan all have/had it) also i have low iron which i suspected x


----------



## Shorty88

Hey ladies, 

Sorry I have been MIA but have been reading all posts.

So I have started insulin it's not too bad.. only problem I have now is it is working too well lol I'm having alot of low blood sugars.. so just trying to find the balance..

I had a scan and baby's belly is measuring a week ahead. Nothing to be concerned about now I'll be having a proper growth scan soon. 

C section has been brought forward to between the week 37-38 so from 15th of September onwards. 9 weeks.. 

ladies I can't believe I'm in single digits of having my rainbow.. I'm so excited


----------



## Demotivated

all the best ladies struggling with GD.. I haven't experienced it though but pretty sure you all will sail through :)

We have a problem of the opposite kind. Just like my last pregnancy, this time too i have high resistance in uterine arteries.. Basically, my blood is thick and flow to placenta meets with resistance (do not have any BP related issues).. This leads to sub optimal nutrient flow and amniotic fluid.. There is no solution to it, but just to keep one hydrated, have baby aspirin, protein rich diet and continuous monitoring. My DS born at 38+4 weeks was a 6lb baby and doc expects a similar pattern with this one too :(
thankfully, this condition only impacts the birth weight and abdominal circumference of child.. so we can catch up with better nourishment, when he is out hopefully.
(My DS is a chubby child now :| )

The only risk is making it till term with growth. If he stops growing at any point of time, it will be time to get him out..so fingers crossed till 37weeks!


----------



## WishMeABaby

Demotivated said:


> all the best ladies struggling with GD.. I haven't experienced it though but pretty sure you all will sail through :)
> 
> We have a problem of the opposite kind. Just like my last pregnancy, this time too i have high resistance in uterine arteries.. Basically, my blood is thick and flow to placenta meets with resistance (do not have any BP related issues).. This leads to sub optimal nutrient flow and amniotic fluid.. There is no solution to it, but just to keep one hydrated, have baby aspirin, protein rich diet and continuous monitoring. My DS born at 38+4 weeks was a 6lb baby and doc expects a similar pattern with this one too :(
> thankfully, this condition only impacts the birth weight and abdominal circumference of child.. so we can catch up with better nourishment, when he is out hopefully.
> (My DS is a chubby child now :| )
> 
> The only risk is making it till term with growth. If he stops growing at any point of time, it will be time to get him out..so fingers crossed till 37weeks!

Fingers cross for you, hun.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Shorty88 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA but have been reading all posts.
> 
> So I have started insulin it's not too bad.. only problem I have now is it is working too well lol I'm having alot of low blood sugars.. so just trying to find the balance..
> 
> I had a scan and baby's belly is measuring a week ahead. Nothing to be concerned about now I'll be having a proper growth scan soon.
> 
> C section has been brought forward to between the week 37-38 so from 15th of September onwards. 9 weeks..
> 
> ladies I can't believe I'm in single digits of having my rainbow.. I'm so excited

Excited for you!! I was looking at my and noticed "88" more days for me and I'm just like "oh man!" Yay for all of us


----------



## xjessibabyx

I've had my first growth scan today at 26+3 and baby is measuring good so far and is plotting on 32nd centile (DD1 was born below the 1st centile). However, they have noticed that I have a low lying placenta/placenta previa which may explain my earlier bleeding. She said they will check again on my next two growth scans and I may need an internal scan to measure from cervix to placenta but if it doesn't move out of the way then I'll need a section. Does anyone have any experience of this? I was nervous enough about a possible induction due to growth as my first baby was completely natural (not even any pain meds) so now I'm super nervous about a possible section if baby stays breech and/or placenta stays low.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies. 

Playgirl sorry about the GD hon that must be worrying. Theres a few ladies on here that have it. My biggest baby was a 9 pounder and I'm very petite and short but I didnt have GD I just went 14 days over due and I think it's the last 4 weeks they put on a lb a week. 
I have my glucose intolerance test on Monday. 

We finally brought the baby some baby grows and body suits today. They go up to 7lb 5 but look really long so think they wud fit a 8lb baby. 
Hoping my baby wont be 8lb esp as I'm having him early so hopefully it will fit him with maybe room to grow. 
If he is smaller then I told hubby he will just have to grab him the premmie stuff while I'm in hospital. Luckily the hospital supply premmie stuff while baby is in special care baby unit. 

So I know I'm not aloud to go any further than 37 weeks but I have such a horrible feeling I am going to go into labour b4 that. 
My Braxton hicks contractions are alot stronger when I have them now and I get the pain in my back and front.
I have them every day now but they are never regular so I know it's not the real thing. But I had this with DD at the same stage as I am now and then at 35 weeks they became more frequent. Didnt think they were doing much but when they went to induce me 3 days later I was already 2 cm dilated. 

Just hope he dont show up b4 35 weeks and really hoping to get as close to 37 weeks as possible. 

I also had some womon ask me how long I have left and when I told her she looked totally shocked and to my utter horror said. And I quote "you look like ure due now:

Yep thanks for that:shock:


----------



## brittany12

Braxton Hicks for me are much stronger this pregnancy than my other 2! Don’t get a ton but maybe more than I did with my other 2? Not really sure. 

Definitely at the point where I’m sore and everything hurts by the end of the day! My swelling in feet is kicking in! Not anything constant but by the end of the day typically and if I do t have enough to drink I’ll notice it. 

Dr will be monitoring weekly me starting at 32 weeks to watch for preeclampsia, my glucose test is next week! 

Cannot believe we’re all talking about deliveries!! It’s just insane! 

Home stretch!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My biggest was 10lb and I'm expecting this one to be a 10lber if he carries on growing the way he is, ds2 was expected to be the same but his growth slowed completely and at 38 weeks he was only 6lb 15 when we delivered.
@Suggerhoney everyone has the same reaction when I say when I am due, I'm like I know I am big,no need to tell me I'm huge!!!

My blood pressure at consultant appointment last week was 176/95 which then ment I had to stay a while and had 15 mins obs, urine only plus 1 for protein, bloods cane back fine thankfully, and the lowest reading was 142/85 he said I will be going on bp medication sooner rather than later and watch out for the usual signs for pre eclampsia. Tbh this pregnancy has being the easiest for me and I'm hoping it carries on without any issues x


----------



## Demotivated

We made an announcement to our friends on WhatsApp . Here it is :)


----------



## brittany12

Little update on the room, wood wall painted, crib mattress in. Chair should be here Monday, changing pad and cover should be here next week too. Things are getting real!


----------



## Shorty88

brittany12 said:


> Little update on the room, wood wall painted, crib mattress in. Chair should be here Monday, changing pad and cover should be here next week too. Things are getting real!
> 
> View attachment 1064829


Wow @brittany12 looks amazing.. making me panic that i haven't started yet lol.. but how amazing we are at this stage getting ready for baby arriving


----------



## brittany12

Shorty88 said:


> Wow @brittany12 looks amazing.. making me panic that i haven't started yet lol.. but how amazing we are at this stage getting ready for baby arriving

I’d be a hot mess if I didn’t have it started yet! I’m such a planner.


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> Wow @brittany12 looks amazing.. making me panic that i haven't started yet lol.. but how amazing we are at this stage getting ready for baby arriving

I haven't started either! Haha!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwwww @Demotivated love it. So cute. 

Love ure beautiful nursery @brittany12 

Hope all u other ladies are well. 
Cant believe I'm 28 weeks wow definitely on the home stretch now and getting so excited. 
Still nervous about the birth esp now it seems so close. 

My Braxton hicks have been bad the last few days. I was getting alot of them on Friday to the point I thought things were about to start. 
Anyone else sometimes feel like there waters are about to break at any moment? 
It's like suddenly i get app this presure down there. 

Thankfully I've been fine today and only had about 5 Braxton hicks contractions and theh were not painful. A little uncomfortable but not painful and not in the back like they were on friday. 

I still keep getting diareah because if the cholestasis meds I'm on and I'm wondering if the diareah is irritating my uterus and that's why I get painful Braxton hicks sometimes? 

I have my glucose intolerance test in a few hours. Gonna try and get some sleep in a min because I have to be up so early to get to the hospital. 

I'm back up the hospital again on friday for an iron infusion. (Oh joy) 

Been getting bad headaches so I'm a bit nervous about having my blood presure done tomorrow incase it's high. 
Headaches were one of my first signs of pre eclampsia and then the major swelling feet and ancles. But the headaches came first so I'm a bit nervous. 
Hoping my blood presure and urine are completely normol. 

Cant believe we will all have our babies soon ladies. It's been such a long haul and now it feels so close. 
I cant wait. 

Does anyone get a achey bump. Like when ure ure sleeping on ure side do u wake up and the side ure laying on hurts??,

Still getting leg cramps and still peeing all the time. My appetite is still non existent not been feeling hungry for weeks.
I've also stayed the same weight for the past 3 weeks but my bump is huge. 
I had a bath last night tho and my belly felt so squishy I cudnt even find baby. He soon started kicking tho Haha. 

Also anyone else's baby wake them up kicking and punching. Swear my little man is trying to escape sometimes lol. He just goes nuts. 

He keeps sticking his bum feet knees and elbows out. I push them back I again then he pushes them back out. It's like a little game we play. Haha.


----------



## Demotivated

Suggerhoney said:


> A
> 
> 
> Does anyone get a achey bump. Like when ure ure sleeping on ure side do u wake up and the side ure laying on hurts??,
> .

yes, me. it hurts a lot.. my doc said its nothing unusual and uterus is expanding.. but it is painful!


----------



## Shorty88

So back in hospital I was having very bad palpitations and dizyness and blurred vision so they kept me in to observe me.. I was sent for a scan and I was telling the sonagrammer how I had no profile pic of the baby so she turned on 3d/4d for me and printed out pics for me for free.. I nearly cried.. this is the first time this pregnancy where I got to see this baby's face and it is so like my two daughters.. I'm so in love and it has given me the fight I needed to get through these last couple of weeks with my diet and insulin 



It has real chubby cheeks.. baby's belly is no longer ahead and it weighs 2lbs 14 oz :cloud9:


----------



## WishMeABaby

Shorty88 said:


> So back in hospital I was having very bad palpitations and dizyness and blurred vision so they kept me in to observe me.. I was sent for a scan and I was telling the sonagrammer how I had no profile pic of the baby so she turned on 3d/4d for me and printed out pics for me for free.. I nearly cried.. this is the first time this pregnancy where I got to see this baby's face and it is so like my two daughters.. I'm so in love and it has given me the fight I needed to get through these last couple of weeks with my diet and insulin
> 
> View attachment 1064942
> 
> 
> It has real chubby cheeks.. baby's belly is no longer ahead and it weighs 2lbs 14 oz :cloud9:

Keep up the good work, mama. You are doing just fine, you can do it. Your baby is, tooo cute!!<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> yes, me. it hurts a lot.. my doc said its nothing unusual and uterus is expanding.. but it is painful!

It is really uncomfortable. I've tried a few different things to help. And stuffing a pillow under the bump does help a bit but I still wake up all through the night in pain.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> So back in hospital I was having very bad palpitations and dizyness and blurred vision so they kept me in to observe me.. I was sent for a scan and I was telling the sonagrammer how I had no profile pic of the baby so she turned on 3d/4d for me and printed out pics for me for free.. I nearly cried.. this is the first time this pregnancy where I got to see this baby's face and it is so like my two daughters.. I'm so in love and it has given me the fight I needed to get through these last couple of weeks with my diet and insulin
> 
> View attachment 1064942
> 
> 
> It has real chubby cheeks.. baby's belly is no longer ahead and it weighs 2lbs 14 oz :cloud9:

Omg just look at those cheeks. So adorable hon. 
I'm so sorry u have been feeling so rotten and hope u feel better soon. I expect the heat isn't helping either. Its blooming roasting here. 
Just rest sweetheart and take it easy. :hug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello hello hello. 

I had my glucose intolerance test done this morning. 
I'm almost certain that the last time I had this test with DD I only had to drink a small cup of the glucose drink, but this time it was like a pint of it. Made me feel quite sick to be honest. 
Was up the hospital for about 2 and a half hours in total and was told if I dont get a phone call from them by this evening then I'm all clear.
Its 6:15 PM now and no phone calls yet. 
So fingers crossed that's a good sign. 

I mentioned to them about my headaches and they said to keep an eye on them. They didnt check my pee or do my blood presure but I see midwife on Wednesday so will have all that done then. 

They also did my bile acid levels and liver function bloods today as well. 
28 weeks today so officially 100% in 3rd trimester yay:wohoo:

Took a bump shot in the hospital toilet


----------



## xxmyheartxx

@Shorty88 how gorgeous is baby!!

@Suggerhoney Fab bump! I would say you haven't got gd if no phone call by now.


I've being up to dau today, have had a headache since yesterday and being sick a couple of times, bp was averaging out at 165/90 no protein thankfully but the Dr said it's only a matter of time as I've had it twice so far, so I'm being checked twice a week now and hopefully it doesn't go any higher or will be on medication though I wish they would put me on some now tbh x


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> @Shorty88 how gorgeous is baby!!
> 
> @Suggerhoney Fab bump! I would say you haven't got gd if no phone call by now.
> 
> 
> I've being up to dau today, have had a headache since yesterday and being sick a couple of times, bp was averaging out at 165/90 no protein thankfully but the Dr said it's only a matter of time as I've had it twice so far, so I'm being checked twice a week now and hopefully it doesn't go any higher or will be on medication though I wish they would put me on some now tbh x

Oh hon bless ya. I've been struggling with the headaches as well. I will my BP and urine checked on Monday and I'm so scared. Pre eclampsia is no joke. I'm glad they are keeping an eye on u hon. Pre eclampsia started at 30 weeks with DD so getting a little edgey now. 
I no cholestasis and pre eclampsia can go hand in hand but I'm really hoping this time I do not get pre eclampsia. Its highly likely tho so I'm gonna prepare myself just incase.


----------



## Suggerhoney

9:31pm now and no phone call so I guess that means I do not have gestational diabetes. 
Surly I wud of heard something by now and I think the day assessment pregnancy unit shuts at 8:30pm.


----------



## Demotivated

Good stuff Sugger.. u have so much going on already. Good to have managed to steer away from GD..

AFM, 59 days to go fr 37 weeks.. that's less than 2 months.. growth scans stsrt from 9th Aug and will hsve them every 2 weeks, given my diagnosis. Feel like I am at home stretch but also feeling nervous for the baby . Hope all goes well .

Bump shot from yesterday.n I realised I was much smaller than this with my DS


----------



## playgirl666

i went hospital today, got my blood machine etc, gotta test 4 times a day, the only thing thats gonna ba hard for me is no sugary fizzy drinks! x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> Good stuff Sugger.. u have so much going on already. Good to have managed to steer away from GD..
> 
> AFM, 59 days to go fr 37 weeks.. that's less than 2 months.. growth scans stsrt from 9th Aug and will hsve them every 2 weeks, given my diagnosis. Feel like I am at home stretch but also feeling nervous for the baby . Hope all goes well .
> 
> Bump shot from yesterday.n I realised I was much smaller than this with my DS
> 
> View attachment 1064995

U look great hon. I have my next growth scan on 6th aug. Glad there looking after you. It's so scary being diognosed with a serious illness In pregnancy. 


playgirl666 said:


> i went hospital today, got my blood machine etc, gotta test 4 times a day, the only thing thats gonna ba hard for me is no sugary fizzy drinks! x

Oh hon u poor thing what a nightmare. 

Oh my gosh ladies it is absolutely boiling hot here today I literally do not know what to do with myself. I've been feeling so sick again today and faint but I'm drinking plenty of water. 
I have all my windows wide open and the curtains shut (to stop the heat getting in) also I have 2 fans on full power but I'm still sat here sweating my arse off.
It's up in the 90s here in south England. 
I can not bare it. 
Its gonna be like this for the next 2 days as well. Last night I cudnt sleep because of the heat. 
Its horrible. 

I passed my GTT test so that was a relief. I really didnt want something else added on to what I allergy have. Just got to hope the pre eclampsia dont start. 
Fingere crossed my urine and BP are normol tommorow. 

Had a bit of a cry today ahe feel so stupid. I just feel like the birth is so so close now and my anxiety is straring to creep up again.
I'm so so scared the same thing that happened last time will happen again. 
I'm scared about the pain and I'm scared about hemorrhaging and I'm scared about the placenta coming away in bits again and having to have it manually removed again. 

Having some family problems as well so really feeling all over the place. 
Was having pains that kept coming and going but was all in my back and was so scared. 

I took my codeine medication and thankfully the pain went away and I've been fine today. 
I really think all the stress is starting to take its toll.


----------



## brittany12

i feel you on the stress of life! My normal 3rd trimester symptoms are kicking in which include just being uncomfortable and some swelling in the feet off and on. This normally is just one of those "it is what it is" and "i'll be alright" things but its super hot here too and we actually HAVE to have AC in our homes where I live because its so hot, but its like an overwhelming hot and unfortunately its not just because i'm pregnant, everyone is feeling it! Being pregnant just makes it worse and this is my first every pregnancy in the heat so i'm not doing well with it.

So on top of being uncomfortable, I'm also hot all the time which means my patience is super low and that isn't good for my poor toddlers and i'm trying to keep myself together because I know they're just being kids, but my 4 year old DD is at that stage of independent/teenager and lordyy she is killing me. I swear I thought we were finally seeing the light a few months ago and getting passed the terrible 3's but nope.. here we are! I am also tired and just exhausted from working and the kids and the heat and being so dang large!

Then there is life! DD is starting school which has me all in my emotions in itself, plus she has a school supply list (she is only going to be going 2 days a week since she is only 4) and i'm not complaining by any means because I don't mind contributing, but its quite the list and we're trying to budget before this baby comes! Plus the heat means my AC unit NEVER turns off so my electric bill is RIDICULOUSLY high the past 2 months and will continue for at least 2 more months. It doesn't cool off around here until about October :( so there is another added expense, plus some medical bills from when DD cut her head and had to have it looked at by the doctor, plus some other bill that was just sent to us from 2016!!! Our house needs some new windows to try to help make it more energy efficient and did I mention we have a baby coming in less than 75 days!!! All I am seeing is $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ everywhere!

I know it's just life and it will pass and I am so fortunate and grateful for carrying this baby, having a healthy and super easy pregnancy, two healthy toddlers and husband and a hard working and hands on with the kids husband at that, having AC and a home and money to be able to do these things, but man I feel like it's all coming at me at once! 

Ok, my rant is over. My complaining is over. My poor poor pitiful me moment is over. I feel better and I'm just going to take the bull by the horns, put my big girl panties on and deal with it like an adult!

I do hope you ladies that are having some medical issues start to feel better soon! We're getting there! Super close <3 we can do this! We were made to do this!


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> i feel you on the stress of life! My normal 3rd trimester symptoms are kicking in which include just being uncomfortable and some swelling in the feet off and on. This normally is just one of those "it is what it is" and "i'll be alright" things but its super hot here too and we actually HAVE to have AC in our homes where I live because its so hot, but its like an overwhelming hot and unfortunately its not just because i'm pregnant, everyone is feeling it! Being pregnant just makes it worse and this is my first every pregnancy in the heat so i'm not doing well with it.
> 
> So on top of being uncomfortable, I'm also hot all the time which means my patience is super low and that isn't good for my poor toddlers and i'm trying to keep myself together because I know they're just being kids, but my 4 year old DD is at that stage of independent/teenager and lordyy she is killing me. I swear I thought we were finally seeing the light a few months ago and getting passed the terrible 3's but nope.. here we are! I am also tired and just exhausted from working and the kids and the heat and being so dang large!
> 
> Then there is life! DD is starting school which has me all in my emotions in itself, plus she has a school supply list (she is only going to be going 2 days a week since she is only 4) and i'm not complaining by any means because I don't mind contributing, but its quite the list and we're trying to budget before this baby comes! Plus the heat means my AC unit NEVER turns off so my electric bill is RIDICULOUSLY high the past 2 months and will continue for at least 2 more months. It doesn't cool off around here until about October :( so there is another added expense, plus some medical bills from when DD cut her head and had to have it looked at by the doctor, plus some other bill that was just sent to us from 2016!!! Our house needs some new windows to try to help make it more energy efficient and did I mention we have a baby coming in less than 75 days!!! All I am seeing is $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ everywhere!
> 
> I know it's just life and it will pass and I am so fortunate and grateful for carrying this baby, having a healthy and super easy pregnancy, two healthy toddlers and husband and a hard working and hands on with the kids husband at that, having AC and a home and money to be able to do these things, but man I feel like it's all coming at me at once!
> 
> Ok, my rant is over. My complaining is over. My poor poor pitiful me moment is over. I feel better and I'm just going to take the bull by the horns, put my big girl panties on and deal with it like an adult!
> 
> I do hope you ladies that are having some medical issues start to feel better soon! We're getting there! Super close <3 we can do this! We were made to do this!

Rant away hon that's what we are all here for to give each other support.
It's so crap when everything comes at you at once. I'm worrying about money to and the things u have to get kids for school now is just ridiculous and costs so much so I'm totally feeling ya hon.

Its prob way hotter there than it is here. It's been 92f today and will be for the next few days.
It's so weird because last summer we had a 3 month heatwave and this summer seems to be doing the same but at least this summer we only get the supper hot hot weather for a few days and then it just goes back to hot weather which is still not nice but a bit more bearable than this.
I'm like this is england it's not supposed to be this hot haha:rofl::brat:

I'm not a big fan of supper hot weather when I'm not pregnant and being pregnant is definitely much harder. 

These fans feel like there just moving the hot air around and dont seem to be helping much. 

Luckily it's only for a few days and then it will back down in the low 80s. I can deal with that. 
Our shops have air conditioning so If i go into a supper market it's pure bliss. Ans our cars have air con but not our homes. 
I bet it costs so much to run hon. The cost of living over here is really expensive. Everything just keeps going up and up its ridiculous. 

Keep an eye on that swelling hon. I'm getting a little swelling but not to much I think it's just because of the heat. 

I'll go outside and do a little rain dance and send some ure way haha:rain:

Rant away when ever hon. It's ok ure aloud and it's good to get it off ure chest. 
:hug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

I put this up in 3rd trimester thread but gonna do it here to. Hope it makes u all smile and laugh.


----------



## Suggerhoney




----------



## doddy0402

hey, girls! Sorry I've been AWOL, I've tried to catch up when I could but life is super busy!!
But, it's the last couple of days of school for the kids then the holidays start. 
We had a 4d scan yesterday and this kid is proper awkward! We knew having an anterior placenta would have made it more difficult to get good pictures, but the little horror spent the whole time sat with his bum in my pelvis, his hands and feet around his head, and his face leaning back so he was staring at my ribs! The poor scan lady tried everything to get him moving but he is stubborn, so she had to dig in hard under my ribs to try and see his face. We got a couple of pictures though and he definitely looks like our youngest boy the most!


My first growth scan is next Wednesday and I am hoping for good news. After my bump growth spurt a few weeks ago, I dont really seem to have got much bigger, but I'm hoping it is just his weird positioning or something. Ill add a picture of my bump at 20 weeks, and then again at 27 on the next post because it won't let me put it here!!
I have arranged my mat leave to start on Sept 27th, and I have holidays to take before then, so fingers crossed, I finish work on Sept 2nd and I cannot wait! I work in an office environment and its getting difficult to get comfy sitting down, and I do longer days so the 10 hr shifts are starting to drag! 
Those who work, when are you going on mat leave?


----------



## doddy0402

grey top is 20 weeks, black top is 27. x


----------



## Shorty88

Your so neat @doddy0402.. gorgeous 4d scan xx

My maternity leave starts 2nd September but I have enough holidays built up to finish up on 1st of Aug.. I might add I am currently off work (2 years) I'm a career for my DD but kept my job as they pay maternity leave lol 

Bump pic 29 weeks 3 days


----------



## Shorty88

Anyone good with skull theory??


----------



## doddy0402

I'm not an expert at all, but I think the flatter the forehead,the more likely it's a girl, so I would guess girl from that picture...I think!x


----------



## Sander

Shorty88 said:


> Anyone good with skull theory??
> View attachment 1065080

Looks girl from what little I know about it haha

Doddy you’re so little! Beautiful bump :)

I had my midwife appointment today and I told her about my OB consult - she’s going to refer me to a different OB in London (about an hour from us) to see if I can’t get a 2nd opinion. My midwife agrees I should see if I can have it scheduled for 38 weeks, this other doc booked it at 39+4. So I’m hoping I can get in to see this doctor and hear what he has to say. I wish it wasn’t all up in the air, especially as we get closer and closer to October. But I’m really thankful to have a supportive midwife who takes the time to listen to me and help me to make a good birth choice this time. 

Down to appointments every 2 weeks, crazy!


----------



## brittany12

Not good with skull theory but I will guess boy! 


Y’all! The weather yesterday and today has been SOOOoo nice! Only in the upper 80s!!!! And low humidity! This NEVER happens down here in the south! Like I’m voluntarily sitting out on the back porch just taking in the weather! Ahhh! If it never got hotter than this I’d be totally ok with that! And when the wind blows even just a bit it’s just like “ahhh that’s so nice!” 

Currently both kids are napping, I’ve gotten a good bit of work done and ate lunch so I’m just out here with my two dogs enjoying it! If I had a hammock and some better shade trees I’d be taking the best nap!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Quick update from me: Bump shot and progress. Not much else going on. I passed my glucose test and the weight gain has slowed down this month. 

I hope everyone else is beating the heat and keeping cool inside these last few weeks! It's CRAZY out there!


----------



## Sander

You look so great nolimit! Great idea to take the pics beside that tree - you’re getting all 3 seasons in there!

I went for my glucose test today - I felt SO sick afterwards (and during). It was just the 1 hour test, but I got super dizzy and faint feeling while I was waiting, and then my vision got all spotty until I got home and ate something. I still have a headache and it’s been like 9 hours since the test. I didn’t have to fast but since I went in the morning I hadn’t eaten yet, and I was also told yesterday at my appointment that my blood pressure is very low. So I’m sure that all contributed, but I’m really hoping that doesn’t mean I have GD. :( I didn’t feel this sick when I did it with DS1 last year.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Sander said:


> You look so great nolimit! Great idea to take the pics beside that tree - you’re getting all 3 seasons in there!
> 
> I went for my glucose test today - I felt SO sick afterwards (and during). It was just the 1 hour test, but I got super dizzy and faint feeling while I was waiting, and then my vision got all spotty until I got home and ate something. I still have a headache and it’s been like 9 hours since the test. I didn’t have to fast but since I went in the morning I hadn’t eaten yet, and I was also told yesterday at my appointment that my blood pressure is very low. So I’m sure that all contributed, but I’m really hoping that doesn’t mean I have GD. :( I didn’t feel this sick when I did it with DS1 last year.

My sheet said I would feel gross and dizzy if I didn't eat before the drink for the test, so maybe that had something to do with you feeling so gross after it? My sheet said DO NOT FAST and to eat a light, non sugary meal about 1-2 hours before. I ended up eating some vegetable low mein at a chinese restaurant with a friend and I finished eating an hour before the test (but started two hours before). The sauce isn't completely sugar free on that dish but pretty low sugar for chinese dishes anyways. I hope you pass your test!


----------



## Sander

Nolimitxox said:


> My sheet said I would feel gross and dizzy if I didn't eat before the drink for the test, so maybe that had something to do with you feeling so gross after it? My sheet said DO NOT FAST and to eat a light, non sugary meal about 1-2 hours before. I ended up eating some vegetable low mein at a chinese restaurant with a friend and I finished eating an hour before the test (but started two hours before). The sauce isn't completely sugar free on that dish but pretty low sugar for chinese dishes anyways. I hope you pass your test!

Ah that totally could have been it. I hate how they just say you don’t have to fast, but I feel like wouldn’t it affect the results based on whether you eat beforehand or not? Just saying you don’t have to fast is not a clear yes or no haha. But yes I definitely felt awful w the roller coaster of sugar levels!! Should have the results tomorrow, will update then!


----------



## brittany12

Just did my 1 hour glucose test! Third time doing fruit punch and it wasn’t bad. Sitting here waiting another 15 minutes before they can poke me! 

Go back in two weeks and I get an ultrasound! Not sure what the ultrasound is for but I’m not complaining lol!

Blood pressure and weight was good today! 

So tired right now though and somehow have to go to work after this!


----------



## Sander

Got my results back, no GD which is awesome but turns out I’m very anemic which explains why I felt so awful haha. I had low RBC, hemoglobin and hemocrit. I don’t know much about it but google told me that combo means anemia. I’m sure I’ll get a call from my midwife next week to confirm. Thankful that’s all it is, will have to buy some iron supplements and switch up my diet a bit. 

Hope everyone is doing ok! Been having a really hard time accessing the site lately. Must be buggy!


----------



## Shorty88

It's back.. haven't been able to get on at all..

Hope everyone is well..

Great news @Sander one less thing to worry about with the GD


----------



## Shorty88

Looking great @Nolimitxox I'm in the same boat about the name.. me and my hubby are not agreeing on a boys name at all.. I have a feeling it will be baby boy for the first few days it's born lol 

We have decided on Luna for a girl


----------



## Shorty88

Looking great @Nolimitxox I'm in the same boat about the name.. me and my hubby are not agreeing on a boys name at all.. I have a feeling it will be baby boy for the first few days it's born lol 

We have decided on Luna for a girl 

Starting to empty out the what is going to be the baby's room so hoping over the next couple of weekends I will get it all done x


----------



## Shorty88

Looking great @Nolimitxox I'm in the same boat about the name.. me and my hubby are not agreeing on a boys name at all.. I have a feeling it will be baby boy for the first few days it's born lol 

We have decided on Luna for a girl 

Starting to empty out the what is going to be the baby's room so hoping over the next couple of weekends I will get it all done x


----------



## brittany12

Website has been acting crazy! 

Hope everyone is having a good Saturday! 

I woke up before anyone else in the house, sat outside in the amazing weather we have been so fortunate to get (however it’s not going to stay around) had some coffee, got to go to town alone today so got my toes painted, eye brows waxed, went to a few stores and got so many discounted goodies for the family, school supplies for DD, a few maternity shirts, groceries and treated myself to lunch alone! It was nice to not have to lug around a kid or two (minis this bump)! Only downfall was it got pretty warm again while I was out! But overall nice and much needed day to myself!


----------



## Sander

Seems to be working again, knock on wood?

How’s everyone been doing? We’re good over here, beating the heat ha. 28 weeks today, feels like baby will be here before we know it!


----------



## Nolimitxox

I love that picture in your bathroom!!!


----------



## Sander

Nolimitxox said:


> I love that picture in your bathroom!!!

Thank you! My mother in law actually painted it - since she’s retired she’s taken up painting and she’s given us so much of her artwork I’m running out of places to hang it haha. But she’s super talented!


----------



## Shorty88

Anyone else still struggling to get on? 

Hope everyone is well 

Nursery is under way.. Baby's wardrobe is sorted just need to paint it and a few wall stickers should have it complete by end of Aug


----------



## butterflywolf

I'm having no problem today with the site, which is nice. I like stalking everyone X'D 

Trigger warning perhaps?: 
Anyway update here, I have been struggling mentally again. While we had always discussed a surprise baby, we never thought it would happen. I have come around to another baby, which is good, I want to be excited, but I'm more scared. Scared because with my daughter (first birth) I almost bled out. Over 2.5 liters of blood lost shortly after giving birth with her. I had been given everything they could and it wasn't seeming to work. I remember vividly what went on, I remember a nurse literally on top of me trying to get my uterus to contract. I remember starting to feel their worry (I can pick up on emotions easily). It stopped though and my hemoglobin from hours prior had gone from a 13 down to a 5.9. I should have been transfused, but since my body handled it well I wasn't. My doctor when he found out I wasn't transfused was beyond pissed. It was scary and I remember it.

With our son, second birth, I only had a very tiny hemorrhage a little while after I had him. I was able to hold him even, but his wasn't easy either. I was leaking fluid for up tot a week prior, I couldn't get in to see my normal doctor and he knows I know my body to a T and he listens to me. This new doctor, guess what, shrugged me off as the typical end of pregnancy female who just wanted to be done -_-. Later that same day my water had broken. Several hours later from that, while in the hospital I spiked a fever of over 103 F. I had an infection and they tried as long as they could to not give me anything in hopes he would be born. But they had to. He was born a few hours later then, but had to go to NICU. 
I appreciate all the NICU nurses, I do, but not for my son. He was 10.5 lbs and they treated him like a 3 month old. Making him drink 3-4 oz of formula each time they fed him, on which he puked up. He's a new born he doesn't need that much right away. It was frustrating. He was there simply because he needed the antibiotics out of him. That was it. He didn't get much care there, which he didn't need, but I felt sorry for him because I couldn't be there all the time. He had a bunch of extra tests on him to see why he was puking up, but when we found out it was due to how much he was drinking and contacted his doctor (whom he didn't see yet) he was like WTF, and said his stomach is only the size of a marble don't feed him that much. Which that took care of it then but still he went through a lot of extra stuff because they where treating him like a 3 month old as that was his size. *sighs* 

And then to help with that, I never bonded with him like I did our daughter. I ended up with Post patrum depression. I didn't open up on it for a long time. I kept everything to myself, my best friend (my husband) didn't see what was wrong with me, instead we just got into more arguments when we RARELY ever argued. Things where my fault, all of it was. Whether he said stuff or not, I was in a bad place mentally. I finally opened up ten months later to a friend and she realized what I had. The more i talked to her, the more I understood that this might have happened because of the antibotics, that my body didn't release the right way as it normally would have after birth as it was trying to fix me. 

The more I talked with her, the more I started to open up with my husband, and the more I felt better and finally pulled myself out of it a few months later. 

I have talked with my doctor and he is going to keep a closer eye on me after birth. I adore my doctor I actually feel like he cares for his patients. But I can't help but have such high anxiety of the after birth. I worry about dying, about bleeding out, about not connecting with baby again. About another infection or NICU stay. 

I plan on talking to him at my apt this week as it's really been the past week or so that my anxiety has started to take over with this. I have calmed down some after talking to my husband again about it, but the fear is still there and I'm scared. 



Happier note!
I put together the crib a few weeks ago and love it. We also got our bassinet and will put that up soon. We pretty much have everything except the breast pump I want to get and a bottle warmer, and of course diapers and wipes. How's everyone else doing with buying things?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
I haven't been able go get on here for 4 days due to the silly error that kept coming up grrr. So glad it's all up a running now tho. Was getting withdrawal symptoms haha:rofl:

The temps here last on thusday was up in the high 90s and was totally unbearable esp with no air con. It was dreadful and I cudnt sleep I cudnt do anything. I felt like I was melting. I had a cold shower and that worked for all of 5 mins and then I was just a sweaty dripping mess again. At one point I got half into the deep freeze and then I was walking around hugging a bag of frozen sausages:haha:

Alot has been happening with me. 
My itching returned last week. I ended up in the hospital on Saturday and I found out that I did pass my glucose intolerance test and definitely don't have gestational diabetes. But my bile acid levels have gone from a 16 to a 26 in just 2 weeks. 
They monitored baby on the heart monitor and he is doing great but I'm measuring a week behind. So I'm measuring 28 weeks and I'm.29 weeks. It was same with DD but she was just a small baby. 
They took some more blood to test my bile acid levels and my liver function and they also checking for pre eclampsia even tho my BP and urine are normol. 
But maybe bloods pick it up earlier i dont know:shrug:

I have to go back on friday to be monitored again and have my bile acid and liver function bloods done again. 
The itching has increased and I'm so scared the levels are just going up and up. 

My high risk pregnancy consultant only said I can go no further than 37 weeks providing my bile acid levels do not start rising again but if they do I will have to be induced even earlier. So now I'm freeking out because they are rising again. 

I was so hoping they wud stay at a 16 but I guess it is what it is. 
Just pray and hoping I can get past the 35 weeks stage. Not sure if I will tho. I've been getting some very painful Braxton hicks contractions the past few days. Also in my back which I have never ever experienced b4. 

I have been under alot of upsett tho. I found out a friend of mine had passed away a few weeks ago and that hit me hard. I cried so much my heart hurt. 

So maybe that's why I've been having such bad painful contractions. Yesterday was the most painful yet and my nanna actually got quite worried about me and thought I was in early labour. 
Thankfully it all fizzled out tho and I've been fine today. Even played a bit of mini golf. 

Gosh this post is so long. 
Hope I haven't bored u all reading my essay lol. 

Its gonna rain and thunder tommorow and I'm gonna be out there dancing in it haha:rain::wohoo::bunny:


----------



## Suggerhoney

butterflywolf said:


> I'm having no problem today with the site, which is nice. I like stalking everyone X'D
> 
> Trigger warning perhaps?:
> Anyway update here, I have been struggling mentally again. While we had always discussed a surprise baby, we never thought it would happen. I have come around to another baby, which is good, I want to be excited, but I'm more scared. Scared because with my daughter (first birth) I almost bled out. Over 2.5 liters of blood lost shortly after giving birth with her. I had been given everything they could and it wasn't seeming to work. I remember vividly what went on, I remember a nurse literally on top of me trying to get my uterus to contract. I remember starting to feel their worry (I can pick up on emotions easily). It stopped though and my hemoglobin from hours prior had gone from a 13 down to a 5.9. I should have been transfused, but since my body handled it well I wasn't. My doctor when he found out I wasn't transfused was beyond pissed. It was scary and I remember it.
> 
> With our son, second birth, I only had a very tiny hemorrhage a little while after I had him. I was able to hold him even, but his wasn't easy either. I was leaking fluid for up tot a week prior, I couldn't get in to see my normal doctor and he knows I know my body to a T and he listens to me. This new doctor, guess what, shrugged me off as the typical end of pregnancy female who just wanted to be done -_-. Later that same day my water had broken. Several hours later from that, while in the hospital I spiked a fever of over 103 F. I had an infection and they tried as long as they could to not give me anything in hopes he would be born. But they had to. He was born a few hours later then, but had to go to NICU.
> I appreciate all the NICU nurses, I do, but not for my son. He was 10.5 lbs and they treated him like a 3 month old. Making him drink 3-4 oz of formula each time they fed him, on which he puked up. He's a new born he doesn't need that much right away. It was frustrating. He was there simply because he needed the antibiotics out of him. That was it. He didn't get much care there, which he didn't need, but I felt sorry for him because I couldn't be there all the time. He had a bunch of extra tests on him to see why he was puking up, but when we found out it was due to how much he was drinking and contacted his doctor (whom he didn't see yet) he was like WTF, and said his stomach is only the size of a marble don't feed him that much. Which that took care of it then but still he went through a lot of extra stuff because they where treating him like a 3 month old as that was his size. *sighs*
> 
> And then to help with that, I never bonded with him like I did our daughter. I ended up with Post patrum depression. I didn't open up on it for a long time. I kept everything to myself, my best friend (my husband) didn't see what was wrong with me, instead we just got into more arguments when we RARELY ever argued. Things where my fault, all of it was. Whether he said stuff or not, I was in a bad place mentally. I finally opened up ten months later to a friend and she realized what I had. The more i talked to her, the more I understood that this might have happened because of the antibotics, that my body didn't release the right way as it normally would have after birth as it was trying to fix me.
> 
> The more I talked with her, the more I started to open up with my husband, and the more I felt better and finally pulled myself out of it a few months later.
> 
> I have talked with my doctor and he is going to keep a closer eye on me after birth. I adore my doctor I actually feel like he cares for his patients. But I can't help but have such high anxiety of the after birth. I worry about dying, about bleeding out, about not connecting with baby again. About another infection or NICU stay.
> 
> I plan on talking to him at my apt this week as it's really been the past week or so that my anxiety has started to take over with this. I have calmed down some after talking to my husband again about it, but the fear is still there and I'm scared.
> 
> 
> 
> Happier note!
> I put together the crib a few weeks ago and love it. We also got our bassinet and will put that up soon. We pretty much have everything except the breast pump I want to get and a bottle warmer, and of course diapers and wipes. How's everyone else doing with buying things?

Awwww sweetheart I know it's such a worry. I hemorrhaged really really bad with DD and my placenta came away in small pieces instead of just the whole thing like it wud normoly. I was rushed to theatre for surgery and needed 2 units of blood transfusions. It was so scary. 
My DD also spent 17 days in NICU or SCBU as we call it here (special care baby unit) 
She was only 5lb 7oz but had internal bleeding so she cudnt even be tube few for 3 days. She dropped to just 4lb 9oz. It was so scary. 

So I requested a c section this time but was refused because it's to risky with all my liver anti rejection medication and the high risk chance of me bleeding out on the operating table. 
So I'm being induced again this time and have to do it vaginally and I'm so afraid I will hemorrhage again. 

I already know that this baby will also have to go to SCBU as originally I was being induced no later than 37 weeks but sadly my bile acid levels are on the rise again and she said if they start rising I will be induced even earlier. 
So I feel ure fear hon. 
I'm excited but just so scared. 

I also feel u on the anxiety and depression thing as well. I have bipolar disorder type 2. But I have been seeing a mental health maternity nurse for a few months now and that has helped alot. 
Theres so many people who can help u hon and who u can talk to. 
I'm seeing a midwife who is something to do with womon with mental health problems on 14th august. It's to discuss my birth fears and what she can do to make it a better experience and help to settle my nerves. Not sure how taking will help. Think I'll still be shitting myself. And I dont really have much birth options. 

Its vaginal and that's that. The option was taking away by the high risk pregnancy consultant. So not really sure why the letter says to discuss birthing options.:dohh:

Hope and pray all out labours and births run really smoothly and all our babies are healthy [-o&lt;


----------



## playgirl666

yesterday i ended up on the labour ward with irregular pains, luckily all was ok and the pains eased off, i have just had the diabetic nurse ring me and they are putting me on tablets to try and control the diabetes, and they are gonna keep a close eye on baby to make sure she dont get to big x


----------



## butterflywolf

@Suggerhoney
I am hoping your numbers stabilize again. Really hoping you can get to 35 weeks. Hang in there <3 And thank you for sharing your info too about my fears/anxiety. I'm sorry you aren't able to get a c-section, but praying all will go well for you. I know talking doesn't seem like it'll help but it does. It's like, for me, if you open up to someone on it you no longer are trying to shoulder it all alone. That's how I felt. My husband is going to try to start getting me to talk once a week about how I'm feeling mentally, which it's gotten better, and I don't feel alone in it, but I still worry. 
I also am praying none of us have a bad hemorrhage either. I don't wish that on anyone. The minor one I had with my son wasn't a big deal, but the big one ugh. 
@playgirl: 
Glad the pains eased off. I had a bit more braxton hicks last night but when I went and relaxed it helped, but they where getting a bit worrisome. I hope the tablets help you control the diabetes and that you're getting a lot of close watch to make sure baby girl doesn't get too big. 





I have my doctor's apt tomorrow typical 28 week check up. Hard to believe after this one I'll be going in every two weeks already. I feel third tri tends to fly by as I measure my waiting game by my apts. Can't believe just a few short months now our babies will be here. For me Aug will probably fly by. Celebrating our daughter's b-day this weekend, can't believe she's 6! And then focused on getting the kids ready for school which starts here Sept 3rd I think it was (whatever the first tuesday is in Sept). Our son will be going into 4k which is his first year of school (half days). 
Sept will probably fly by too for me as it'll be odd that I'm home alone half the day by myself! It'll be an odd feeling for a bit.


----------



## Shorty88

46 more days left till I'm 37 weeks.. omg.. that is going to fly in.. hoping c section will be closer to 38 weeks so i can cook the baba abit longer.. but I will accept whenever the doc says the baby needs to come out.. 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Demotivated

50 days to 37 weeks and baby! 
(Hopefully he will stay in till 37 weeks)
Feeling those jabs & kicks so strongly. Even my DS loves to feel them. Kind of worried about the growth scan on 9th but DS keeps us super occupied.

Work is crappy. One junior colleague is really getting on my nerves now. Why can't PPL b just efficient and not blame others :|


30 weeks tmrw and here is the bump shot.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@butterflywolf
I agree hon it's so good to talk to others. If u keep things bottled up it just makes things so much worse. So glad were all here for each other<3

@playgirl666
Sorry u had to go hospital. So glad everything settled. I've been getting bad Braxton hicks contractions that feel so much like the real thing' sometimes it totally freaks me out. Keep telling him he must stay put until mid September at the very least. It is such a worry.

@Demotivated
Looking good hon.

I've been awake since 2:30am and cant sleep. Cant stop peeing and getting braxton hicks contractions. Not regular tho. But uncomfortable. I've peed about 5 times tonight.
Think i may of over done things yesterday doing the housework. I did keep taking breaks tho but my lower back and pelvis is really sore.

Hate getting all these Braxton hicks contractions. Esp now there getting painful. It's so scary. Just hope it's nothing trying to start.
I'm either 30 weeks tommorow or monday. All my scans since 16 weeks he has measured 3 days ahead so that makes me 30 weeks tommorow.
Guess it dont matter because I'm having him early anyway. But kind of wish they wud just change my due date because if I am more and I do go to 37 weeks just that extra 3 days cud be so dangerous. 

Brought some body suits and onesies so he has a few now. Still got alot of things to get but we are getting there slowly.
Pram is still in the box not really sure when to get it out and set it up.
I'm not bothering writing a birth plan because I'm being induced and no dought the birth plan will go out the window so dont see the point.

Was told I shud get my hospital bag ready but feels to early yet' and have to buy the stuff I need to go in to it. 
Prob do it around 34 weeks.

Weather has cooled here now so alot more bearable.
Hopfully will get a date for induction when I see my high risk pregnancy consultant on Tuesday.

Cant believe we are now in august and my baby will be here next month.
Just hope everything goes well[-o&lt;


----------



## WishMeABaby

Talk about braxton hicks contraction, at first I didn't know what they were because this is my first. Anyhow, now that I know what they are they've been taking my breath away and I get them so much through out the day it makes me nervous. Some are a bit uncomfortable, but all of them when they start they really take my breath away where I have to stop what I'm doing and find myself breathing through it. My sister has also mentioned that I should probably pack my bags early as I keep having contractions. 

I hope everyone is doing good and no more scary doctors visits until all of our babies are ready to come out healthy. Just a few more months ladies!!! \\:D/


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> Talk about braxton hicks contraction, at first I didn't know what they were because this is my first. Anyhow, now that I know what they are they've been taking my breath away and I get them so much through out the day it makes me nervous. Some are a bit uncomfortable, but all of them when they start they really take my breath away where I have to stop what I'm doing and find myself breathing through it. My sister has also mentioned that I should probably pack my bags early as I keep having contractions.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing good and no more scary doctors visits until all of our babies are ready to come out healthy. Just a few more months ladies!!! \\:D/


There so scary. I did have regular ones at 29 weeks with my first baby. They were every 10 mins then 5 mins apart and I was taken into hospital where of coarse the just fizzled out. Was told they were Braxton hicks contractions. 
I then didnt go into proper labour until 39'+4. 
So try not to worry to much hon. 
The ones I get now are painful but they never get regular. 
Still scary tho


----------



## xjessibabyx

Hey ladies I'm now 28+2 so I had my midwife appt this morning where she took my bloods again. I have to have my anti d injection tomorrow. But tonight I had my 4d scan which was super exciting! Here's a couple of pics of my girlie ☺


----------



## Shorty88

xjessibabyx said:


> Hey ladies I'm now 28+2 so I had my midwife appt this morning where she took my bloods again. I have to have my anti d injection tomorrow. But tonight I had my 4d scan which was super exciting! Here's a couple of pics of my girlie ☺
> 
> View attachment 1065512


So cute :p

You can really make out her features :cloud9:


----------



## Teanna

I'm glad everyone seems to be doing well. I've been quiet on here since not much is going on. Though I did my GTT this morning and got my rhogam shot since I'm O neg. I actually really liked the drink, I may like sugar too much haha and luckily no call so I think I'm in the clear for gestational diabetes. 

The rhogam shot was interesting, had to go to L&D at the hospital and get it done and saw woman coming in about to have their babies. It got me excited for what's to come in October. No one really told me the shot went in the behind, but the blood test for the glucose was worse overall. 28 weeks today, can't believe how fast the summer is going by.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Universal donor!!! Love that blood type. Glad all is well!


----------



## doddy0402

Gah, I wrote a huge, long post and it all disappeared! 
I haven't got the patience to do it again so here's the condensed version ha!
First growth scan was last week, sitting at the 20th percentile on my chart, so small but not a cause for concern at this point. His legs are now showing as under the 3rd percentile, still growing but slower than the curve. Next scan is 32 weeks at the end of August and will discuss options depending on those results. doppler was 'satisfactory' as well.

Fingers crossed this next few weeks will be the calm before the storm for all of us - last couple of weeks before we all go crazy over symptom spotting for signs of labour!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies. 
How are we all. 
I've been a bit emotional lately. Like crying over silly things. The heat is really really getting to me I just feel hot all the time. 
Also tiredness is back and sleeping at night is so hard now with a big baby bump. 

Still getting the SPD as well as sciatica urghhh. 
My bile acid levels have gone down again so that's good but they want to test me every weeks to keep an eye on it incase it jumps back up again. Also having baby monitored once a week now. 

Still hoping to get my induction date on Tuesday. 

30 weeks tommorow yay. Not long to go now. 
Looking forward to my scan on tuesday to see baby again and how much he has grown. 

Gonna start buying bits for my hospital bag in the next few weeks and prob start packing it around 34 weeks. 

Contractions have settled right down now and only getting about 5 Braxton hicks a day and there just uncomfortable and not painful. 

Noticed the return of the neuasa and mood swings the past day or 2. 
These next few weeks cant come soon enough. Just cant wait to be holding my little man in my arms. I have 7 weeks max to go. But had a dream last night that my high risk pregnancy consultant booked me in for 36 weeks to be induced. So if on tuesday if she does do that I'm gonna be freaked Haha. 

Loving the 4d and 3d scans. I wud love one but hubby wont let me and we cant afford it. He also said theres no point because I'm having growth scans. But I wud love to see exactly what baby looks like. 
Oh well only a few more weeks and I will know. 
Just hope and pray he wont have to stay in special care baby unit for to long and he is healthy [-o&lt;


----------



## playgirl666

i got my letter for my 1st consultant appoitment gotta go on thursday, im praying i will get offered growth scans x


----------



## brittany12

31 weeks tomorrow and I’m just shocked! 

At 31weeks with DD I was put out of work, pain and swelling were getting bad and we were getting all the things like pack and play, swing, car seat, diaper bag ready over the next couple of weeks! Induced at 39! 

31 weeks with DS it was Thanksgiving time so wasn’t doing much other than getting ready for that and Christmas and spending time with family! So the weeks flew by before he came! 

Now I’m here one more time, scheduled maternity photos this week and start my weekly visits with my doctor to keep an eye on swelling and blood pressure! Still working but cutting back the amount of days I go into the office and working more from home instead! DD starts gymnastics at the end of this month as well as her pre K classes first of September and then this baby will be here! 

I want to spend as much time with DD before she does start her school because after this month I’ll never have her home with me all of the time again besides summer break from school. It makes me so sad to think about! 

Also, want to spend as much time with DS before he is no longer the “baby” anymore and strongly feel like he won’t be the only boy anymore either! He’s such a mommy’s boy and he’s still so young that he doesn’t have a clue what’s about to happen! My DD was a little older when we had him so she knew but he’s clueless and his little world is going to be turned upside down! 

Ah.. just being so emotional over here! Haha!


----------



## Sander

Speaking of emotional, I’ve cried about six different times today :shock: Has anyone seen that movie Life As We Know It? It came out like 10 years ago and I saw it then, but it came on Netflix recently and I cried - it’s a comedy :dohh:

Anyways, 29 weeks today. Feeling good. Haven’t heard back about any appointment from the OB, making me a bit nervous. My next midwife appointment isn’t until the 14th. 

We had a realtor come look at the house we bought in January, we’d done a bunch of work on it but were shocked to hear what he thought it was worth. We took a look at a bigger house farther out of town - it’s a real fixer upper but it’s giant compared to our place. We’re just in a 2 bedroom now. Anyhow, if we decide to put an offer in we would have to sell our house within a week which is kind of insane. Who knows what will happen, I’m not crazy about the idea of moving right before the baby comes.


----------



## Shorty88

31 week bump pic



Rainbow baby

Braxton hicks defo uped this week nothing major.

Pram is out of the attic just wanted to clean it both my dds are so excited. I have mentioned before my eldest has autism so I want her to understand about the baby coming to the house. I'll be ordering the last stuff for baby's room.

Baby is being so lazy only active at night :dohh: hoping it's not the way it will be when it comes out lol x

6-7 weeks to go :happydance:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Britney and Sander
Really thought I was going nuts with these emotions so its good to know I'm not alone. It's just getting out of control. I feel so hormonal its unreal. 

Shorty 
Love it hon u look lush. Love the rainbow as well. 

Here's my 30 weeks bump. Feel huge 
Growth scan tommorow then high risk consultant after. Really hope I get a date for induction.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Looks like a big shiny bald headed man hahahaha:rofl:


----------



## Sander

Sugger you have such a nice bump!! I have stretch marks allllllll over. They go from my pubic bone up way past my belly button. It’s so awful


----------



## brittany12

Been so crampy this afternoon and going to the bathroom so there’s nothing left so it’s got me a little worried but I’m pretty confident it’s just upset belly. If I were further along I’d be wondering if it was signs of labor! 

Also freaking out because I’m wondering if baby is breach or head down! Never had a worry for any kid until here recently and not sure why! I know it’s still early so doesn’t matter cause baby can still move wherever but it’s just been on my mind a lot lately


----------



## LNWXO

Sorry I haven’t been very active on here. I honestly just haven’t had much to say, plus my house has been having a lot of work done (great timing lol) so I’ve been super busy! Nearly finished though so I can’t wait to get into full on nesting mode! 

Last night I went to the hospital because I felt off... exhausted, emotional, sicky (I wrote a post on third tri) and basically everything come back pretty much ok. Some things slightly raised but no cause for concern. Thank god.

I had a nap with my son today to catch up on some sleep as the doctor did say it seems I have worn myself to the ground... which I guess could definitely be the problem. I woke up feeling pretty good, but for the past hour I’ve been having some pretty bad back pain and now I’m exhausted, and just feel off again! Don’t feel like eating or nothing :(

Also, replying about the hormones. 100%. I am so emotional at the moment, starting to get very anxious about the whole thing if I’m honest. The birth, the baby, the change. I know il be ok, and I can’t wait to meet my baby... but it’s still scary to me. X

Not long now girls! Hope everyone is doing ok. Xx


----------



## Sander

Friends of ours just had their baby a couple days ago - seeing the newborn pictures are giving me baby fever lol. I said to DH I’m glad we’re already pregnant or I would be broody right now haha

Does anyone else feel like they’re going to be shocked when a baby actually comes out?? With my first I was so excited and was totally paying attention to the pregnancy all day every day. Now there are entire days I won’t even think about being pregnant - it’s so weird. I feel like when I actually give birth I’ll be like ah! There was a baby in there! :haha:


----------



## brittany12

This has definitely been my easiest pregnancy and there was days early on I wouldn’t even realize I was pregnant, but since feeling baby move and stuff I’ve been really trying to savor and enjoy every last minute. Trying not to focus on the pains or bad moments because this is it. Last time. Once this baby is born that chapter of my life will be closed. I want this ending to be so cherished that I don’t have those “wish I would have enjoyed it more” feelings. 

I love feeling this baby move and I’m so happy to have an active last baby lol. I’m glad I haven’t been so miserable so that I’ve enjoyed it. I’ve been very fortunate and while I honestly feel like I will fully be happy and content and done I think part of us women always miss the movements! It’s one thing nobody else can experience, it’s a special bond you have with your baby that nobody else gets! So I’ll be happy to never have to get this large again, but not rushing the last 8 weeks!


----------



## Shorty88

Just venting so please ignore lol..

But my god I'm going to snap if my hubby doesn't start realising that there is so much still left to do before baby comes in 6-7 weeks.. I know that seems like loads of time but not when he works all week I'm at home with two dds that are off school and constantly want my attention so I don't get a min.. on top of me having to do my blood sugar check up to 7 times a day ontop of my insulin at breakfast and at night..

I have cleared out the baby's room all by myself inbetween me been admitted in and out of hospital for doing too much work..

When I explain my frustration he just says there is loads of time to do that.. I'll do it next weekend and then he goes and books a running race so he is gone for most of the day ](*,)

I'm so sick of been the only one realising that this baby is coming soon.. or I could be taken in any time if my bloods go nuts or baby is getting too big then what?? Have paint fumes while a new born is in the house???? 

Any one else partner just not getting that the nesting period is real and they are just assholes =D&gt;

I keep asking for him to get into the attic and check what we have so I know what I have to get.. I can't get up as it's not floor so I have to balance on the beams but at this rate I might aswell just do it myself 

I'm so frustrated I keep crying then hubby actually has the balls to say to me you need to slow down your nearly 8 months pregnant.. no shit Sherlock I have been asking for help for weeks now 

Sorry rant over


----------



## brittany12

I hear ya! The best way to get my husband to do stuff is to start doing it myself!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies. 

Not feeling so depressed now. I think I had a bipoler depressive episode. Maybe triggered by the hormones. Anyway they come on suddenly and can last a few hours days weeks or even months but thankfully mine only lasted 3 days. 

However I'm now supper supper anxious and so scared about the birth even more so than b4. 

Had growth scan today and baby is already 4lb 2 oz:shock:

I also saw my high risk pregnancy consultant and because my bile acid levels have dropped back down has said I wont be induced at 37 weeks now but more like 38 weeks. 
No date yet still so really disappointed about that and really upsett I'm being pushed to go an extra week when I was originally told by the same doctor It wudnt be any later than 37 weeks due to it putting to much presure on my body and transplant scar. 

So now I've been told it's a big baby and I'm being pushed to go even further and I'm so upset because surely a big baby and being pushed to go even further will put so much presure on my body and scar. 

My hips are agony and I just cant bare the thought of going another 8 weeks in this pain. 
Pluss having to give birth to a big baby vaginally. I'm shitting it!!!!


----------



## playgirl666

had a phone call from the hospital, to say my consultant appoitment on thursday is 10, not 10.50 like the letter said, and also im booked in for a growth scan at 8.15 that morning, its a good job they rang me otherwise i would have missed both appoitments! x


----------



## Shorty88

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Not feeling so depressed now. I think I had a bipoler depressive episode. Maybe triggered by the hormones. Anyway they come on suddenly and can last a few hours days weeks or even months but thankfully mine only lasted 3 days.
> 
> However I'm now supper supper anxious and so scared about the birth even more so than b4.
> 
> Had growth scan today and baby is already 4lb 2 oz:shock:
> 
> I also saw my high risk pregnancy consultant and because my bile acid levels have dropped back down has said I wont be induced at 37 weeks now but more like 38 weeks.
> No date yet still so really disappointed about that and really upsett I'm being pushed to go an extra week when I was originally told by the same doctor It wudnt be any later than 37 weeks due to it putting to much presure on my body and transplant scar.
> 
> So now I've been told it's a big baby and I'm being pushed to go even further and I'm so upset because surely a big baby and being pushed to go even further will put so much presure on my body and scar.
> 
> My hips are agony and I just cant bare the thought of going another 8 weeks in this pain.
> Pluss having to give birth to a big baby vaginally. I'm shitting it!!!!


Wow @Suggerhoney that is a big baby isn't it? My baby was only 2lbs 14oz at 29 weeks. did they say anything to you about the size of the baby?

Are you going to get another scan? 

My hormones are all over the place this week.. litterally everything and anything is setting me off :cry:

How do you feel being left till 38 weeks?


----------



## Shorty88

playgirl666 said:


> had a phone call from the hospital, to say my consultant appoitment on thursday is 10, not 10.50 like the letter said, and also im booked in for a growth scan at 8.15 that morning, its a good job they rang me otherwise i would have missed both appoitments! x


Best of luck with your appointment x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Just venting so please ignore lol..
> 
> But my god I'm going to snap if my hubby doesn't start realising that there is so much still left to do before baby comes in 6-7 weeks.. I know that seems like loads of time but not when he works all week I'm at home with two dds that are off school and constantly want my attention so I don't get a min.. on top of me having to do my blood sugar check up to 7 times a day ontop of my insulin at breakfast and at night..
> 
> I have cleared out the baby's room all by myself inbetween me been admitted in and out of hospital for doing too much work..
> 
> When I explain my frustration he just says there is loads of time to do that.. I'll do it next weekend and then he goes and books a running race so he is gone for most of the day ](*,)
> 
> I'm so sick of been the only one realising that this baby is coming soon.. or I could be taken in any time if my bloods go nuts or baby is getting too big then what?? Have paint fumes while a new born is in the house????
> 
> Any one else partner just not getting that the nesting period is real and they are just assholes =D&gt;
> 
> I keep asking for him to get into the attic and check what we have so I know what I have to get.. I can't get up as it's not floor so I have to balance on the beams but at this rate I might aswell just do it myself
> 
> I'm so frustrated I keep crying then hubby actually has the balls to say to me you need to slow down your nearly 8 months pregnant.. no shit Sherlock I have been asking for help for weeks now
> 
> Sorry rant over


This is my husband all over. I'm like we need fo get this and that and i need to buy stuff for my hospital bag and he just says theres still loads of time. 

But then after today and being told shud be induced between 37 and 38 weeks and I turned around to hubby and said oh I'm not bothering getting the stuff for hospital bag yet and I'm not packing it yet what's the point when I cud have another 8 more weeks to go' my husband who for the last 2 months has been dragging his heels and so laid back said "but anything can happen between now and then and u mite have him earlier" ha can y believe it. MEN](*,)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Wow @Suggerhoney that is a big baby isn't it? My baby was only 2lbs 14oz at 29 weeks. did they say anything to you about the size of the baby?
> 
> Are you going to get another scan?
> 
> My hormones are all over the place this week.. litterally everything and anything is setting me off :cry:
> 
> How do you feel being left till 38 weeks?


My consultant didnt seem at all concerned about the babies weight she just shrugged it off and said he is growing well but hes not so huge she is concerned. 

My next growth scan is in 4 weeks at 34+2. 
I'm not happy about being pushed to 38 weeks tbh hon because she definitely said at my last appointment at 26 weeks that she did not want me going past 37 weeks because of the presure it will put on my body because of the liver transplant. 

So since then I've been counting down the weeks and been so excited because it's almost september but if I'm pushed to 38 weeks that's the very last day of September so cud be a October baby now. And I dont like the idea of my body being pushed that far.

I've been completely denied a c section so the thought of having a very big baby vaginally is terrifying. Esp as I'm very short and very petite with very narrow hips. 

I have asked around about these growth scans and been told they can be way out by a few lbs are are not accurate at all. 
I really dont think I'm carrying a 4lb baby all ready my bump isn't that big is it? Pluss I still squish it so there seems to be alot of water. 

I developed the pre eclampsia at 32 weeks with DD and my bile acid levels shot up at 35 weeks. Not that I'm wishing that on myself to have him earlier. But anything can happen.

Some womon have told me they were told they were going to have small average babies (from growth scans) but ended up having huge babies and others said they were told there babies were big and were measuring ahead again on growth scans but ended up having small babies. 

I've googled it to and it did say u cant rely on growth scans as they can be out by a few pounds. 
I hope I'm one of those statistics and this baby is smaller then the scan is predicting other wise I'm looking at another 9lb baby. I really can not do that again. 
I had to hold the tears back at the hospital. That's how sacred I am. 

My husband is like dont worry but its not him that has to get something huge out of a tiny hole.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Urghh its 2:30am I cant sleep. Been googling like crazy. I know I know naughty me. 
But I cant stop worrying about this stupid scan measurement. 
My pelvis is in so much pain and I feel sick and have stupid acid reflux. 
And all these thoughts going round and round in my head. 
I'm so (excuse my French) pissed I'm being pushed to go to full term now. I know 38 weeks is better than 40 weeks but with baby this big I'm absolutely terrified and my anxiety is so bad right now. 

I can not go another 8 more weeks in all this pain its horrible and I'm absolutely dreading the birth it's going to be excruciatingly painful. 

So scared of him getting stuck or me getting 3rd or 4th degree tears. 
Let alone the fear of hemorrhaging again. 

I dont want to complain I know I'm very lucky to be pregnant but I'm really really scared :sad1:


----------



## Shorty88

Suggerhoney said:


> Urghh its 2:30am I cant sleep. Been googling like crazy. I know I know naughty me.
> But I cant stop worrying about this stupid scan measurement.
> My pelvis is in so much pain and I feel sick and have stupid acid reflux.
> And all these thoughts going round and round in my head.
> I'm so (excuse my French) pissed I'm being pushed to go to full term now. I know 38 weeks is better than 40 weeks but with baby this big I'm absolutely terrified and my anxiety is so bad right now.
> 
> I can not go another 8 more weeks in all this pain its horrible and I'm absolutely dreading the birth it's going to be excruciatingly painful.
> 
> So scared of him getting stuck or me getting 3rd or 4th degree tears.
> Let alone the fear of hemorrhaging again.
> 
> I dont want to complain I know I'm very lucky to be pregnant but I'm really really scared :sad1:


If doc isnt concerned about size espically with what you have been through then I'm sure his weight is fine.

I also agree that sizes can be way off.. I was told dd1 will be at least 8 or 9 lb she was born 6lb 8 oz...

I really think you should write all your concerns down and next app express them. Your mental health is just as important as any other part of your body. You never know you might go yourself at 36_37 weeks. I say they just said 38 weeks as if everything is going smooth till then but as you said your liver might not allow you go that far.

I really think you should put your foot down and demand they don't let your body carry him that far. It's your body and your baby and your mental health is just as important as anything else xx


----------



## Demotivated

@Suggerhoney i pray that u gt the birth you want.. had i been in your place, i would have taken my docs to court for denying me a csec.. lets hope it works out best for you..

have my growth scan on Friday (31 weeks) and so not looking forward to it.. i know i can only hope for baby to be growing well but deep down i know that is not going to be case and we will struggle with IUGR/low birth weight with this one too.. all the indicators have been same as last pregnancy.. how much ever we have tried to manage it better.. just hoping it is tad better than last time...


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Have they given reasons why they said no to c-section @Suggerhoney , I was under the impression that you can have a elective c-section under the nice guidelines? It might be worth looking into it before your next consultant appointment.

Growth scans are notoriously known for being off, I've had them with all of my children and only 1 was pretty accurate and that was with ds2 whose growth had pretty much stopped, My others have being off by a couple of pounds.


----------



## playgirl666

got my blood results it says Acute kidney injury warning stage, so god knows what that means x


----------



## Shorty88

playgirl666 said:


> got my blood results it says Acute kidney injury warning stage, so god knows what that means x


are you in the docs or did you receive a letter or phone call? 

Strange they wouldn't explain further


----------



## xxmyheartxx

playgirl666 said:


> got my blood results it says Acute kidney injury warning stage, so god knows what that means x

I'm surprised they haven't called you in for this, I would be on to gp asap x


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> My consultant didnt seem at all concerned about the babies weight she just shrugged it off and said he is growing well but hes not so huge she is concerned.
> 
> My next growth scan is in 4 weeks at 34+2.
> I'm not happy about being pushed to 38 weeks tbh hon because she definitely said at my last appointment at 26 weeks that she did not want me going past 37 weeks because of the presure it will put on my body because of the liver transplant.
> 
> So since then I've been counting down the weeks and been so excited because it's almost september but if I'm pushed to 38 weeks that's the very last day of September so cud be a October baby now. And I dont like the idea of my body being pushed that far.
> 
> I've been completely denied a c section so the thought of having a very big baby vaginally is terrifying. Esp as I'm very short and very petite with very narrow hips.
> 
> I have asked around about these growth scans and been told they can be way out by a few lbs are are not accurate at all.
> I really dont think I'm carrying a 4lb baby all ready my bump isn't that big is it? Pluss I still squish it so there seems to be alot of water.
> 
> I developed the pre eclampsia at 32 weeks with DD and my bile acid levels shot up at 35 weeks. Not that I'm wishing that on myself to have him earlier. But anything can happen.
> 
> Some womon have told me they were told they were going to have small average babies (from growth scans) but ended up having huge babies and others said they were told there babies were big and were measuring ahead again on growth scans but ended up having small babies.
> 
> I've googled it to and it did say u cant rely on growth scans as they can be out by a few pounds.
> I hope I'm one of those statistics and this baby is smaller then the scan is predicting other wise I'm looking at another 9lb baby. I really can not do that again.
> I had to hold the tears back at the hospital. That's how sacred I am.
> 
> My husband is like dont worry but its not him that has to get something huge out of a tiny hole.

In relation to this my sister had her little girl on Saturday at 39+5. Baby weighed 6 and a half lbs just and was told the monday that her baby was weighing 7 lbs 10 so growth scans are wild lol. I had a growth scan at 29+5 and baby was estimated at 3lbs.


----------



## Jessie7003

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been quiet. Nothing really going on with me. 30+5. Had a growth scan last week and baby is estimated just under 3lbs so pretty average weight. I'm sooo fed up of being pregnant now. My sister had her little baby on saturday, it was a little girl (no name yet) and shes only 6 and a half lbs so she's tiny. I met her yesterday as she's in hospital still with jaundice but getting out later today. It's made me even more excited to meet my little girl. 

On unrelated news my cars in for a service today and its costing me 150 pounds as my brake pads need replaced. The joys of cars haha!


----------



## playgirl666

thank u ladies, my doctors are very slow, i will probs get a letter! i see my consultant tomorrow so im gonna be bringing it up then for def x


----------



## Shorty88

Jessie7003 said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry I've been quiet. Nothing really going on with me. 30+5. Had a growth scan last week and baby is estimated just under 3lbs so pretty average weight. I'm sooo fed up of being pregnant now. My sister had her little baby on saturday, it was a little girl (no name yet) and shes only 6 and a half lbs so she's tiny. I met her yesterday as she's in hospital still with jaundice but getting out later today. It's made me even more excited to meet my little girl.
> 
> On unrelated news my cars in for a service today and its costing me 150 pounds as my brake pads need replaced. The joys of cars haha!


Ah two cousins close in age will be great :kiss:

I would love a cuddle off a newborn my dd2 (who is 4) is the youngest of both sides of the family so haven't been around a newborn in so long.. weird as it sounds lol but you can't beat the newborn smell lol 

Sorry about the car it's always something when you are nearly due.. but good to get it sorted before baby comes


----------



## brittany12

With my other 2 I only got 1 growth scan at 36 weeks and they both measured 5 pounds 12 ounces. They both weighed 6.13 at birth 3 weeks later! I’d wouldn’t put too much thought into it.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Can I vent, too? :
Talking about "Nesting Mode," let me just a take a breather or two.. *shakes my head* :roll: 
My husband has no worries in the world period. I'm freaking out kinda, sorta, no Im for reals freaking out. 
Here's the thing, my inlaw's has offer to give us a shower since this is our first. So we said, "Yay, Great!!" They asked me to put a registry up online for what I needed and wanted. The thing is the shower isn't until September I'll be 34w6d. Everyone (him and his family) says, "Oh, Don't buy anything until after the shower, you don't know what who is gifting yet and then go from there." This is me to myself: " Are you kidding me? I'll be 34w6d when the dang thing happens!!" 
I've express my worries to my husband and he says, " Don't worry, Hun. We will do what we can." Me to myself, but I really want to say it to him: " Oh STFU!!" LOL (Im usually not a cussing cusser, but pregnancy hormones i tell ya.I'll go into detail why I wanted to say STFU below.)
We bought a dresser for his(my baby's) room, that's IT!! All the clothes that's hanging in the closet we got it for free because we have this customer rewards from Sears that we bought our washer and dryer from. So every month it gives us $50usd to spend in their store until we use up what we paid for or however it works I didn't care to pay attention at the time I just really needed my washer and dryer. 
He refuse to buy anything and is pretty adamant about me not buying either until after the shower. Since I've been in this family (hubby'y life) they've been big gift gifter, but OMG!! This is driving me NUTS, the not knowing!!! Im worried, call me crazy, but nothing has been bought from the registry, nothing and its 4weeks away. If I should have to start shopping for my baby after 35weeks :shock: I'm sure I'll be the one to put everything together. Putting his (my baby's) dresser together he (husband) gave up half way and I had to do it myself. Good thing I had bought those gliding movers and that's how I was able to the push the dresser to the corner where I want it to be. (Thats why I wanted to tell him to STFU.)
So, while I see some of you Ladies posting about strollers and cribs and carseats.. I HAVE NONE atm for my child. Its really freaking me out, because we were advised by the hospital to have it installed 4weeks in advance from due date and have it safety check. Some of us are in our 30weeks this week, Im just saying.... you know?:cry: lol:bike:
In other news: I have my 28-31week check up today and its SO HOT out today. I hope everyone is staying cool and hydrated. No more than 10weeks left for us, Ladies!! yay!!


----------



## Sander

Personally I don’t understand why they make showers so late in pregnancy? Like I don’t think any pregnant woman is thrilled to leave the shower until the last minute. With my son I was 37 weeks when we did my shower.

I don’t even have one planned for this baby. Luckily so much can be shared - I still have DS’ infant car seat, they can share the stroller I guess. Mainly we’re needing a bassinet and a changing pad but I haven’t been thinking about it too much. We’ll probably leave the crib for a while as DS didn’t move into his until recently! With DS1 everything was ready at like 5 months pregnant haha. This baby I’m like eh he can use whatever :haha: It is nice to have things ahead of time though, trying to put together a baby swing or crib etc isn’t fun when you have a newborn to look after.


----------



## brittany12

I understand for sure! Waiting that long is stressful financially too! Like having to spend an “unknown” amount at one time would stress me most!


----------



## Teanna

I'm in the same boat, I'll be 34 weeks when I finally get my shower and I had to convince my mom to not move it out a week further. I'm not allowed to buy anything until after then either as there's no way to know whose gifting what. At least I already have a crib and dresser for the baby which I set up a few weeks ago. Though I feel there's still so much to do and I'm just stuck waiting until mid-September.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Sander said:


> Personally I don’t understand why they make showers so late in pregnancy? Like I don’t think any pregnant woman is thrilled to leave the shower until the last minute. With my son I was 37 weeks when we did my shower.
> 
> I don’t even have one planned for this baby. Luckily so much can be shared - I still have DS’ infant car seat, they can share the stroller I guess. Mainly we’re needing a bassinet and a changing pad but I haven’t been thinking about it too much. We’ll probably leave the crib for a while as DS didn’t move into his until recently! With DS1 everything was ready at like 5 months pregnant haha. This baby I’m like eh he can use whatever :haha: It is nice to have things ahead of time though, trying to put together a baby swing or crib etc isn’t fun when you have a newborn to look after.

WOW 37wk? I would of been trying to convince someone to move the date. :)
Thats good that all of your first are being shared with the 2nd. For this reason I put alot of thought into the registry that I made. A whole bunch of the stuff that I picked are gender neutral. Just incase the next is a girl or another boy.



brittany12 said:


> I understand for sure! Waiting that long is stressful financially too! Like having to spend an “unknown” amount at one time would stress me most!

I KNOW, RIGHT??? The unknown amount I have to spend...... Im like, I don't care I'm going to buy with my own money, I work, too!! My husband goes "[-X[-X[-X[-X just wait..." Me :x:roll:



Teanna said:


> I'm in the same boat, I'll be 34 weeks when I finally get my shower and I had to convince my mom to not move it out a week further. I'm not allowed to buy anything until after then either as there's no way to know whose gifting what. At least I already have a crib and dresser for the baby which I set up a few weeks ago. Though I feel there's still so much to do and I'm just stuck waiting until mid-September.

UGH!! *hugs* at least you have the crib ready and know for sure that your baby has a bed.

Thanks ladies for replying back to me, I feel so much better just venting. So my appointment today went well. My O.B told me to slow down on the weight gaining I don't know what to do lol. A total of weight gaining I did is 13lbs as of now. Am I suppose to eat and drink air?? lol Im serious!!! She's like, "you know the baby is only going to grow faster and faster and you still have 9 more weeks to go." Me: :shy::shrug:
I don't know if we have growth scan with my health care provider, but I havent had one. We don't know how big baby is, but my OB keeps scaring me about having a big baby, too.. UGH, "my flower!!" lol


----------



## playgirl666

had growth scan baby is 3ib 11oz been put on 3 metphormine a day now, and will be induced at 38 weeks x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

playgirl666 said:


> had growth scan baby is 3ib 11oz been put on 3 metphormine a day now, and will be induced at 38 weeks x

Baby is a good weight! How have you blood sugars being so far x


----------



## playgirl666

xxmyheartxx said:


> Baby is a good weight! How have you blood sugars being so far x

morning and afternoon ones have been quite high in the 11s and 12s so they have upped it from 1 tablet to 3 now x


----------



## brittany12

Growth scan for me today too! 
31w3d baby measured 1 day ahead. 4 pounds even and 47th percentile. Heartbeat of 134. BP was 122/78 and I’ve gained 23 pounds.

I’ll have another growth scan at 36 weeks. I am seeing him weekly now to monitor BP and swelling!


----------



## Sushai

Looks like a few of us have had a growth scan today. I’m currently in the waiting room to have mine done. I’m more hoping to get some good news in relation to my placenta. It was lying quite low at the anomaly scan so hoping it’s now moved out of the way so I can have a normal vaginal delivery. Quite scared for a csection to be honest.


----------



## brittany12

Sushai said:


> Looks like a few of us have had a growth scan today. I’m currently in the waiting room to have mine done. I’m more hoping to get some good news in relation to my placenta. It was lying quite low at the anomaly scan so hoping it’s now moved out of the way so I can have a normal vaginal delivery. Quite scared for a csection to be honest.

Were you able to have your twins naturally? Just curious as I’ve never “met” anyone that hasn’t had to have a csection with twins!


----------



## Sushai

brittany12 said:


> Were you able to have your twins naturally? Just curious as I’ve never “met” anyone that hasn’t had to have a csection with twins!

Brittany, yep both naturally! 16 minutes between them. Waters spontaneously broke at 36+1.

So I had my scan and my placenta has moved an extra 6cm away making it perfectly safe for me to have a vaginal delivery, yay! Baby is head down and weighing a nice 2kg (roughly 4lbs4oz)


----------



## Demotivated

Growth scan in 120mins. Eeeps :|


----------



## Demotivated

As expected, crap scan..

Baby weight 3lb 2 Oz at 31 weeks so definitely less.

Doc is saying that you have a tendency to have small babies (my DS was 6lbs)

Really disappointed to b honest coz there is also implication of slow growth...rrequiring constant monitoring.. growth scans every 2 weeks and if no growth, then taking baby out :(


----------



## LadyStardust4

Hi all

I've taken today off work due to hip and pelvis pain so I have some time to update.

31 weeks on Sunday and baby's growth a little slow between midwife appointments but as it was different midwives who measured me, they aren't concerned. 

Unfortunately won't be preparing a nursery before baby arrives... in fact won't even have a proper cot. My husband is starting a new job in November and we will have to move so baby will still be in next to me crib until we relocate.

Feeling pretty stressed about the prospect of moving home with a newborn but will be worth it I'm sure! 

Stretch marks now showing under belly button and top of thighs. Nipples occasionally leaking which is weird lol! 

Went through all the baby clothes this morning and seem to have accrued a LOT of newborn and up to 3 month stuff but need to buy some 3-6 month. Mostly sleepsuits though - haven't bought many 'day' outfits.

Looking forward to discussing birth plan soon as starting to feel a bit freaked that it's so soon! What is everybody's stance on epidural? I'd really like to avoid one but I've never had one so no idea whether to rule it out completely. 

Glad to hear everybody is generally well. I hope the growth starts picking up for those that were worried by scans. 

X


----------



## Sander

LadyStardust4 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've taken today off work due to hip and pelvis pain so I have some time to update.
> 
> 31 weeks on Sunday and baby's growth a little slow between midwife appointments but as it was different midwives who measured me, they aren't concerned.
> 
> Unfortunately won't be preparing a nursery before baby arrives... in fact won't even have a proper cot. My husband is starting a new job in November and we will have to move so baby will still be in next to me crib until we relocate.
> 
> Feeling pretty stressed about the prospect of moving home with a newborn but will be worth it I'm sure!
> 
> Stretch marks now showing under belly button and top of thighs. Nipples occasionally leaking which is weird lol!
> 
> Went through all the baby clothes this morning and seem to have accrued a LOT of newborn and up to 3 month stuff but need to buy some 3-6 month. Mostly sleepsuits though - haven't bought many 'day' outfits.
> 
> Looking forward to discussing birth plan soon as starting to feel a bit freaked that it's so soon! What is everybody's stance on epidural? I'd really like to avoid one but I've never had one so no idea whether to rule it out completely.
> 
> Glad to hear everybody is generally well. I hope the growth starts picking up for those that were worried by scans.
> 
> X

I didn’t have an epidural with my son - but his labour start to finish was just under 5 hours. I think if it had gone on longer maybe I would have given in. I was more afraid of the epidural than anything else. Labour for me was fine until I went from 4cm to 10cm in less than 15 minutes, that was a nightmare haha. I had a friend who just had her first baby, her labour was 34 hours. She got an epidural lol. You will know when you’re going through it what you want - if you want to do it without, that’s great but it does hurt a lot. People aren’t exaggerating when they say labour is painful. However there are benefits to going without as everyone I’ve heard of who got one had quite a long labour, epidurals tend to slow things down. 

Anyhow, if I were going natural again I would be getting one :haha:


----------



## playgirl666

i wont be having any pain relief again hopefully, i had my other 3 with nothing, but i am getting induced with this one so we shall see how it goes! x


----------



## brittany12

Epidural for me was heaven! I had great doctors do it so didn’t feel a thing. Nothing worse than the same initial sting as a blood draw. Honestly the IV hurt 100 times more.

The epidural allowed me to still feel contractions but it was only really the pressure not the pain of it. I could move my legs a little but they were just very heavy. It took no time once the epidural was removed for me to be able to stand on my own. I had no issues and was so grateful for it as my labors were long and the epidural allowed me to get some rest.

Of course it can slow down labor so wait as long as possible. I waited until 6 cm this last time. I plan to do my best to wait until then again this time. 

Everyone has their own opinions though!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi lovely ladies

Thank you all so much for your replies and ure own experience on ure own growth scans being way out.

My midwife rang me and like a complete idiod I ended up crying my eyes out and telling her the whole story about the growth scan and having to now go to 38 weeks and how scared I am about having a big baby.

She has told me basically what all you guys have told me that growth scans are not at all accurate and can be 1 or even 2lb out either way.
She also said shes had so many ladies who have been told there having small babies and end up having large babies and c
Vice versa. Ladies being told there having very large babies that go on to have tiny babies.
She told me that scans are only accurate with measurements in the thread first and early second trimester and in the 3rd trimester it's just a guess and it's never accurate. She is coming over to see me on Thursday just so I have someone to chat to which I thought was lovely.
She basically said there is no possibil way of knowing a babies weight until they are born.
So I guess I've just got to wait and see and hope and pray he wont be the size of a elephant lol. 

One of my feet and ancles have swollen today it just came on suddenly. 
This happened with DD around this stage and was one of my very first symptoms of pre eclampsia so I'm going to keep an eye on it. 

I have a very busy week ahead with lots of hospital appointments. I have to go and see my liver doctors at the hospital in birmingham on monday and I really really cant be arsed with it because it's a 2 hour car journey but I know I have to go to it. 

Feels like baby is trying to engage was getting so much presure very low down yesterday and it felt like he was putting full force on my bladder was very uncomfortable. 
Dont think he had engaged yet tho because I haven't had that horrible sharp groan pain u sometimes get when they engage but I've felt it threatening eeeeek. 
Also had some of my mukas plug come away today but was only a small amount. 
It was a pale yellow and supper supper thick. 
No blood in it tho so no need for panic yet lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

With my first DD the epidural was wonderful but with my others the epidural only worked for a little bit then wore off then I wud feel everythin . Also had one where it only worked on one side so cud still feel all the pain on the other side. 

I'm definitely going for a epidural this time but will stress that I want them to keep it topped up so it does not run out. 
Just hope they listen.


----------



## WishMeABaby

I filled out my birth plan and I had it checked at " I'm considering having an epidural or pain med, but will decide for sure when I am in labor."

Nothing against the drug, I say if it can help me, help me, please. My younger sister had all 3 of hers without pain meds. My pain tolerance is really "zero." I've been telling myself that I can do it and that after the pain is my baby. Never been through it, so I hope I am as strong as I think I am. I've been reading alot about labor and delivery and I think I've found some peace in it that everyone who goes through this process goes through all of it. Its the circle of life. UGH!!! My nerves has calm down a lot, but who knows. I hope I'm still as cherry as I am now when the day comes. I told my husband to not let me take anything until I pass 5 or 6cm, but I want to be able to get up and pace or rock in a rocking chair if I want to. I bought one of those laboring ball, hopefully I can use it. I don't want to be hook on all sorts of iv and not be able to do anything. 

I see everyone got their growth scan this week I'm so excited for all of you. Now Im wondering if I'm going get one or do we not practice this in California. I thought I'd be seeing my O.B more, but my next appointment isn't until 5th of Sept. So we will see at that appointment if I get any knowledge of how big my baby is.


----------



## Teanna

I'm going to try to not get an epidural, mostly because I've heard it slows down labor and depending on how much you get it can make it difficult to feel when to push which I think makes it more likely you could tear. But I'm sure a lot of that depends on the size of the baby and luck anyway. I also want to try to do it without just because I like mental challenges and physical challenges. I'm a mountain and rock climber and for some reason enjoy pushing my limits and I want to see if it will be labor that kicks my butt. Though if I need to get induced I'm getting an epidural for sure and I'm not going to feel to bad about opting for an epi if I actually need it.


----------



## Demotivated

So I went to meet my OB/gyn today and she had my scan reports.. so baby is actually weighing 3lb 4 oz, which is good as per her. It sits on 21st percentile for our demography and it's just that my body makes smaller babies (DS ws 6lbs at 38.5 weeks, absolutely healthy). All Doppler, amniotic fluid etc was normal and she told me go fr nex scan in 3 weeks (instead of 2 as radiologist told). No point in taking stress and wait anxiously every 2 weeks as per her.

I have been feeling better and just got to know my DH is planning surprise baby shower with my besties for 1st sep, so yay :) :)

Doc is confident that we will make it past 38 weeks, so fingers crossed.. hope God is kind with all of us..


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> So I went to meet my OB/gyn today and she had my scan reports.. so baby is actually weighing 3lb 4 oz, which is good as per her. It sits on 21st percentile for our demography and it's just that my body makes smaller babies (DS ws 6lbs at 38.5 weeks, absolutely healthy). All Doppler, amniotic fluid etc was normal and she told me go fr nex scan in 3 weeks (instead of 2 as radiologist told). No point in taking stress and wait anxiously every 2 weeks as per her.
> 
> I have been feeling better and just got to know my DH is planning surprise baby shower with my besties for 1st sep, so yay :) :)
> 
> Doc is confident that we will make it past 38 weeks, so fingers crossed.. hope God is kind with all of us..

That's about normol hon at ure stage but please remember those scans are not accurate at all. Dont stress yourself out hon. 
My hubby thinks this baby will be 6 to 7lb when born I wud be happy with that. But I'm gonna guess 8 and a half lb depending on how far I go. I hoping they dont push me past 38 weeks. 
I normoly grow 7 and a half lb babies at full term (40weeks) my son was only 9lb because he was 2 weeks past his due date and my daughter was only 5lb because she was just over 4 weeks early. 
So maybe hubby is right and this baby will be around 7lb esp as I'm not going to 40 weeks. (Hopfully). 
I really dont feel like I'm having a big baby. I really think that scan is wrong just like my midwife said. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Not feeling myself today I feel so so tired but we are going for a family meal tonight so cant rest. 
I just feel totally drained. Like someone has removed the batteries. 
It's really windy here today and so many signs of autumn on it's way. 
All our babies will be here soon I cant wait.


----------



## Shorty88

Ladies hope everyone is well.. 

32 weeks today.. baby is lazy all day and up all night.. hoping it's not the pattern of when it's born lol

This day last year I found out I had a missed miscarraige :sadangel:
:sad1:

Feeling down today but I have decided to take some time to myself today might go shopping and buy this baby something from its guardian angel x


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> Ah two cousins close in age will be great :kiss:
> 
> I would love a cuddle off a newborn my dd2 (who is 4) is the youngest of both sides of the family so haven't been around a newborn in so long.. weird as it sounds lol but you can't beat the newborn smell lol
> 
> Sorry about the car it's always something when you are nearly due.. but good to get it sorted before baby comes

I'm so excited for them to grow up together!


----------



## Sander

Aw shorty that’s a nice idea. Sorry this is a hard day for you, big hugs xx

Afm 30 weeks today and it’s like all the discomfort has hit at once lol. Hopefully it’s just an off day but my belly has been feeling extra tight and big. Baby must be going through a growth spurt. It doesn’t help that my son constantly wants to be picked up lately :wacko:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Ladies hope everyone is well..
> 
> 32 weeks today.. baby is lazy all day and up all night.. hoping it's not the pattern of when it's born lol
> 
> This day last year I found out I had a missed miscarraige :sadangel:
> :sad1:
> 
> Feeling down today but I have decided to take some time to myself today might go shopping and buy this baby something from its guardian angel x


Awww shorty bless you heart. Its bound to be a very hard day. Just know we are all here for you sweety. 
Misscariges are so hard and although it does get easier over time u will never ever forget that precious little angel. 
Sending you massive warm snuggly hugs
<3:hug::hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Aw shorty that’s a nice idea. Sorry this is a hard day for you, big hugs xx
> 
> Afm 30 weeks today and it’s like all the discomfort has hit at once lol. Hopefully it’s just an off day but my belly has been feeling extra tight and big. Baby must be going through a growth spurt. It doesn’t help that my son constantly wants to be picked up lately :wacko:

I'm 31 weeks tommorow hon and my pelvis is killing me. Think baby maybe on a nerve but been like this for a week or so now and tried different positions to see if he will move off the nerve but nope. 
I think its severe SPD as well as sciatica. Sometimes it spasms abs i cant put my foot to the floor because it's so painful.
Been told to use crutches but they just irritate me and are just plain awkward lol. Pluss I feel like a rite Wally on them I mean its not like I have a broken a leg I'm just pregnant lol. 

Also my stupid foot keeps threatening to cramp all the time and u hate it when it does cramp because its excruciating. So I'm constantly in a panic about it cramping haha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Went out for the meal last night and it was a very nice evening. Saw the cutest baby boy there he was only 3 days old and was almost 8lbs and he looked sooooooo tiny.
My nanna had a hold but I didnt. I wanted to but didnt want to ask haha. His name was Ellis and he really made me melt.
I'm feeling supper dupper broody now.
:blush:


----------



## brittany12

Spent yesterday making a few things for the baby and the hospital! I can share here but since we’re not announcing names to our friends and family until baby is born I can’t post my cute photo! Lol

If a girl I have a cute onesie outfit and matching hat! It’s white and light pink. Color may look off because it’s on the green changing pad! She also has the white swaddle blanket with a peachy orange color flower and the hat is white and the stripes and initials are that same peachy orange color! 

If a boy, he has the green hat lol.. i have a matching green swaddle for him to go with the hat, but not here yet! I will also have some onesies for him to but haven’t gotten all of that together just yet. 

Still need to get both genders a going home outfit! We don’t do any extravagant outfits just something comfy for them but still cute. 

Also considering a second diaper bag to have for this baby. DS is only 18 months and will still be in diapers and such for a while longer. Obviously won’t be with us when I go into hospital and also if he is with DH or someone while new baby is with me or whatever we’ll need separate bags. They’re not expensive for the ones I get (book bag kind) but I do also have a really good coach name brand one I got with DD 4 years ago! Still in excellent shape it’s just a shoulder strap one so not as convenient as a book bag one. I’ll talk with DH a little more and see what he thinks.. it’s about $25 for the bag so like I said not a large expense.

Also ordered the second car seat base for this baby’s seat with a 20% off code!! And my registry coupon codes are available to use. Need to sit down and go through what I need and make a couple large purchases with the coupons. 

Literally getting all the last minute things together! 8 weeks left, but I think more around 6-7 weeks! 

The hat photo won’t upload it and it’s already cropped as much as possible!


----------



## Sander

brittany12 said:


> Spent yesterday making a few things for the baby and the hospital! I can share here but since we’re not announcing names to our friends and family until baby is born I can’t post my cute photo! Lol
> 
> If a girl I have a cute onesie outfit and matching hat! It’s white and light pink. Color may look off because it’s on the green changing pad! She also has the white swaddle blanket with a peachy orange color flower and the hat is white and the stripes and initials are that same peachy orange color!
> 
> If a boy, he has the green hat lol.. i have a matching green swaddle for him to go with the hat, but not here yet! I will also have some onesies for him to but haven’t gotten all of that together just yet.
> 
> Still need to get both genders a going home outfit! We don’t do any extravagant outfits just something comfy for them but still cute.
> 
> Also considering a second diaper bag to have for this baby. DS is only 18 months and will still be in diapers and such for a while longer. Obviously won’t be with us when I go into hospital and also if he is with DH or someone while new baby is with me or whatever we’ll need separate bags. They’re not expensive for the ones I get (book bag kind) but I do also have a really good coach name brand one I got with DD 4 years ago! Still in excellent shape it’s just a shoulder strap one so not as convenient as a book bag one. I’ll talk with DH a little more and see what he thinks.. it’s about $25 for the bag so like I said not a large expense.
> 
> Also ordered the second car seat base for this baby’s seat with a 20% off code!! And my registry coupon codes are available to use. Need to sit down and go through what I need and make a couple large purchases with the coupons.
> 
> Literally getting all the last minute things together! 8 weeks left, but I think more around 6-7 weeks!
> 
> The hat photo won’t upload it and it’s already cropped as much as possible!
> 
> View attachment 1066008
> View attachment 1066010

Super cute clothes - you made those that’s amazing! Tinley is super cute for a girl - can’t remember what your boy name was?

I also am not sure about a 2nd diaper bag I actually meant to ask the group. DS will be 16 months when baby is born - I thought about another bag because different sized diapers etc - also the one we have is full with his stuff already, let alone add a bunch of newborn things!! But I feel like I’m not going to want to carry around 2 giant diaper bags. Is there like a big one out there with compartments? Mine just looks like a big-ish purse


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> Super cute clothes - you made those that’s amazing! Tinley is super cute for a girl - can’t remember what your boy name was?
> 
> I also am not sure about a 2nd diaper bag I actually meant to ask the group. DS will be 16 months when baby is born - I thought about another bag because different sized diapers etc - also the one we have is full with his stuff already, let alone add a bunch of newborn things!! But I feel like I’m not going to want to carry around 2 giant diaper bags. Is there like a big one out there with compartments? Mine just looks like a big-ish purse

Boy name is Sutton!

My coach diaper bag is like a huge purse but it actually has two large sides and the middle is a zipper compartment and then there’s pockets all around and on the outside. It’s very nice just hard to carry vs a book bag


----------



## Demotivated

Lovely outfits Brit..
I m soooo into Nesting mode..
My husband has to control me since I m going crazy shopping!!

We hve a crib, stroller, carseat etc (saved from DS) but clothes!! OMG..they are so cute... Lol..

Had a mini scare too today. Went to work as usual and during the day just thought of getting my BP checkd by the office nurse.. it was 170/110 :O

The nurse freaked out, checked again and same. She insisted that she will send me asap to hospital. I literally had to fight her that my DH will take me to my OB/gyn. It was crazy.. We went to our doc and on 2 different machines by 2 different ppl, BP was 120-25/80. Pheww..

Really relieved and will complain in office tmrw about the faulty equipment/nurse..


39 days to 37 weeks :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies I'm 31 weeks yay. 
I did a collage of my bump progression. 
Dont think there is much difference between 28 weeks and 31 weeks but alot of people have said my bump has dropped. I was feeling alot if presure and discomfort down there a few days ago. :-k


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Spent yesterday making a few things for the baby and the hospital! I can share here but since we’re not announcing names to our friends and family until baby is born I can’t post my cute photo! Lol
> 
> If a girl I have a cute onesie outfit and matching hat! It’s white and light pink. Color may look off because it’s on the green changing pad! She also has the white swaddle blanket with a peachy orange color flower and the hat is white and the stripes and initials are that same peachy orange color!
> 
> If a boy, he has the green hat lol.. i have a matching green swaddle for him to go with the hat, but not here yet! I will also have some onesies for him to but haven’t gotten all of that together just yet.
> 
> Still need to get both genders a going home outfit! We don’t do any extravagant outfits just something comfy for them but still cute.
> 
> Also considering a second diaper bag to have for this baby. DS is only 18 months and will still be in diapers and such for a while longer. Obviously won’t be with us when I go into hospital and also if he is with DH or someone while new baby is with me or whatever we’ll need separate bags. They’re not expensive for the ones I get (book bag kind) but I do also have a really good coach name brand one I got with DD 4 years ago! Still in excellent shape it’s just a shoulder strap one so not as convenient as a book bag one. I’ll talk with DH a little more and see what he thinks.. it’s about $25 for the bag so like I said not a large expense.
> 
> Also ordered the second car seat base for this baby’s seat with a 20% off code!! And my registry coupon codes are available to use. Need to sit down and go through what I need and make a couple large purchases with the coupons.
> 
> Literally getting all the last minute things together! 8 weeks left, but I think more around 6-7 weeks!
> 
> The hat photo won’t upload it and it’s already cropped as much as possible!
> 
> View attachment 1066008
> View attachment 1066010

Awwww these are amazing hon. ❤


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> Lovely outfits Brit..
> I m soooo into Nesting mode..
> My husband has to control me since I m going crazy shopping!!
> 
> We hve a crib, stroller, carseat etc (saved from DS) but clothes!! OMG..they are so cute... Lol..
> 
> Had a mini scare too today. Went to work as usual and during the day just thought of getting my BP checkd by the office nurse.. it was 170/110 :O
> 
> The nurse freaked out, checked again and same. She insisted that she will send me asap to hospital. I literally had to fight her that my DH will take me to my OB/gyn. It was crazy.. We went to our doc and on 2 different machines by 2 different ppl, BP was 120-25/80. Pheww..
> 
> Really relieved and will complain in office tmrw about the faulty equipment/nurse..
> 
> 
> 39 days to 37 weeks :)

That's crazy hon but im so happy it was just the equipment throwing it way off like that. So glad ure BP is normol. Just had mine done and its normol. Phew. Still getting anxty tho because I'm so close now to when I was diognosed with pre eclampsia last time. Still getting the swelling and feeling supper tired


----------



## Shorty88

32 week bump date.. belly button has popped lol... 

I'm struggling with a pain in my lower back and loads of braxton hicks.. I have to call the hospital tomorrow with my blood results.. I'm going to mention it to them as it just doesn't feel right.. it's not letting up at all..

I have an appointment on the 20th going to ask tomorrow if I can be booked in for another growth scan as I haven't had one since 29 weeks.. I think baby has had a major growth spurt and that is why I'm in so much pain.. loads of pressure along my section scar.. if I was giving birth naturally I would be delighted but now I'm just terrified it's going to cause my waters to go and I'll have to be an emergancy section..

I'm other news finally DH is painting nursery tonight after me having a break down he now understands that I'm having a mini nervous breakdown that would be all solved if HE JUST DOES WHAT I AM ASKING, WHICH IS TO PAINT THE BABYS ROOM!! Sorry for the capital's but you have to scream to get him to do anything just under 5 weeks till my section... eeekkk


----------



## Sander

Crazy we will be seeing baby pictures soon!!

Here’s my bump from yesterday - I honestly don’t feel ready to have another baby in the house yet lol. Keep thinking I have lots of time but not really!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> View attachment 1066056
> 
> 
> 
> 32 week bump date.. belly button has popped lol...
> 
> I'm struggling with a pain in my lower back and loads of braxton hicks.. I have to call the hospital tomorrow with my blood results.. I'm going to mention it to them as it just doesn't feel right.. it's not letting up at all..
> 
> I have an appointment on the 20th going to ask tomorrow if I can be booked in for another growth scan as I haven't had one since 29 weeks.. I think baby has had a major growth spurt and that is why I'm in so much pain.. loads of pressure along my section scar.. if I was giving birth naturally I would be delighted but now I'm just terrified it's going to cause my waters to go and I'll have to be an emergancy section..
> 
> I'm other news finally DH is painting nursery tonight after me having a break down he now understands that I'm having a mini nervous breakdown that would be all solved if HE JUST DOES WHAT I AM ASKING, WHICH IS TO PAINT THE BABYS ROOM!! Sorry for the capital's but you have to scream to get him to do anything just under 5 weeks till my section... eeekkk

Oh hon I hope it does not end up being a emergency section and u go in as planned . I've heard emergency sections are awfull compared to elected ones. 
I've been having tons of back ache hon and bad pelvic pain and presure down there. Like the baby is really pushing down. 
If I go to 38 weeks that will be 31st September 37 weeks is 23rd September. 7 to 8 weeks to go.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Crazy we will be seeing baby pictures soon!!
> 
> Here’s my bump from yesterday - I honestly don’t feel ready to have another baby in the house yet lol. Keep thinking I have lots of time but not really!
> 
> View attachment 1066076

U look great hon that's a impressive bump. The nurse who did my blood pressure today said my bump looks very neat and not very big. I was like well app hes already over 4lbs and she looked so shocked. She says no that cant be right ure so petite and ure not massive. Love that nurse hahahaha.


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> U look great hon that's a impressive bump. The nurse who did my blood pressure today said my bump looks very neat and not very big. I was like well app hes already over 4lbs and she looked so shocked. She says no that cant be right ure so petite and ure not massive. Love that nurse hahahaha.

I know this time around it seems so much bigger than with my son! Although depending on the picture (and the clothes) I can look super giant or not haha. 

Bought baby’s going home outfit today, super exciting :)


----------



## Teanna

brittany12 said:


> Spent yesterday making a few things for the baby and the hospital! I can share here but since we’re not announcing names to our friends and family until baby is born I can’t post my cute photo! Lol
> 
> If a girl I have a cute onesie outfit and matching hat! It’s white and light pink. Color may look off because it’s on the green changing pad! She also has the white swaddle blanket with a peachy orange color flower and the hat is white and the stripes and initials are that same peachy orange color!
> 
> If a boy, he has the green hat lol.. i have a matching green swaddle for him to go with the hat, but not here yet! I will also have some onesies for him to but haven’t gotten all of that together just yet.
> 
> Still need to get both genders a going home outfit! We don’t do any extravagant outfits just something comfy for them but still cute.
> 
> Also considering a second diaper bag to have for this baby. DS is only 18 months and will still be in diapers and such for a while longer. Obviously won’t be with us when I go into hospital and also if he is with DH or someone while new baby is with me or whatever we’ll need separate bags. They’re not expensive for the ones I get (book bag kind) but I do also have a really good coach name brand one I got with DD 4 years ago! Still in excellent shape it’s just a shoulder strap one so not as convenient as a book bag one. I’ll talk with DH a little more and see what he thinks.. it’s about $25 for the bag so like I said not a large expense.
> 
> Also ordered the second car seat base for this baby’s seat with a 20% off code!! And my registry coupon codes are available to use. Need to sit down and go through what I need and make a couple large purchases with the coupons.
> 
> Literally getting all the last minute things together! 8 weeks left, but I think more around 6-7 weeks!
> 
> The hat photo won’t upload it and it’s already cropped as much as possible!
> 
> View attachment 1066008
> View attachment 1066010

Aw those outfits are adorable.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Ladies, your bumps are so darn cute! I'll have to upload one sometimes. Im not going to lie, I have about maybe 3 pix of my bump from the other week when we went to a wedding. I should really start taking pix or I wont have any to show my baby. 

Brittany12, you're so crafty I love it!!<3:flow:
Sanders, that going home outfit is too cute!<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> I know this time around it seems so much bigger than with my son! Although depending on the picture (and the clothes) I can look super giant or not haha.
> 
> Bought baby’s going home outfit today, super exciting :)
> 
> View attachment 1066098

Same here hon Haha. That outfit is adorable ❤


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> Ladies, your bumps are so darn cute! I'll have to upload one sometimes. Im not going to lie, I have about maybe 3 pix of my bump from the other week when we went to a wedding. I should really start taking pix or I wont have any to show my baby.
> 
> Brittany12, you're so crafty I love it!!<3:flow:
> Sanders, that going home outfit is too cute!<3

Definitely get some pics hon. I love bump pics <3


----------



## Shorty88

Some delivery came.. I live in rep of Ireland and never knew asda George delivered here.. so omg I picked up some really cute and cheap pieces for baby and my dd is obsessed with shimmer and shine and they had shines costume for 16 pound.. Xmas present started lol

The Winnie the pooh is for my dd her fav episode of doc mc stuffin is the 100 aker woods where pooh gets blown away by a balloon. She is only pre verbal but can nearly say the whole episode back lol.. a line she always says is "pooh get down from there" as he is floating towards a tree on his red balloon.. well look what I found in asda (baby grow) and Primark (bib)



She is so excited.. love being able to include them in the build up to baby getting here...

I got this too for first outfit.. hubby dresses baby as I do be still in theatre or in recovery so I have a few options as I don't know what I'm having they are mostly white... this one I might pick but I can see hubby loosing it as he has to bend the baby's leg to get in lol.. hey I will be going through major surgery I think he will be able to handle this lol




I also picked up two packs of bibs x10 for 3 pound.. they are the water proof ones... and a teddy bear hat and gloves for 2 pound more for november/December


----------



## xjessibabyx

Hey ladies I am 30 weeks today and had another growth scan. They said that my placenta doesn't look low lying anymore which is good. Baby's weight has dropped by 10% and has gone from 32nd centile to 22nd centile which is still normal but will have a repeat growth scan at 34 weeks to make sure it's not reduced any more. She is also breech still so fingers crossed she flips. X


----------



## xjessibabyx

Oh and forgot to add that my midwife has prescribed iron as my bloods came back low. Bring on the constipation haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Some delivery came.. I live in rep of Ireland and never knew asda George delivered here.. so omg I picked up some really cute and cheap pieces for baby and my dd is obsessed with shimmer and shine and they had shines costume for 16 pound.. Xmas present started lol
> 
> The Winnie the pooh is for my dd her fav episode of doc mc stuffin is the 100 aker woods where pooh gets blown away by a balloon. She is only pre verbal but can nearly say the whole episode back lol.. a line she always says is "pooh get down from there" as he is floating towards a tree on his red balloon.. well look what I found in asda (baby grow) and Primark (bib)
> 
> View attachment 1066114
> 
> 
> She is so excited.. love being able to include them in the build up to baby getting here...
> 
> I got this too for first outfit.. hubby dresses baby as I do be still in theatre or in recovery so I have a few options as I don't know what I'm having they are mostly white... this one I might pick but I can see hubby loosing it as he has to bend the baby's leg to get in lol.. hey I will be going through major surgery I think he will be able to handle this lol
> 
> View attachment 1066116
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up two packs of bibs x10 for 3 pound.. they are the water proof ones... and a teddy bear hat and gloves for 2 pound more for november/December

Love it hon. U got to love Asda. I love the winnie the pooh one so adorable


----------



## Suggerhoney

xjessibabyx said:


> Hey ladies I am 30 weeks today and had another growth scan. They said that my placenta doesn't look low lying anymore which is good. Baby's weight has dropped by 10% and has gone from 32nd centile to 22nd centile which is still normal but will have a repeat growth scan at 34 weeks to make sure it's not reduced any more. She is also breech still so fingers crossed she flips. X

Hi hon
I think I've said this to you b4 but as u know I was very concerned because my baby is measuring big according to the growth scan.
But now I'm feeling alot better because I have been told that growth scans are not at all accurate hon so please dont worry. Growth scans can be out by a few lbs either way. I'm sure ure baby will be perfectly healthy.

I really think these growth scans cause alot of unesssery worry and cause so much stress.
My baby is on the highest percentile I think? but not off the chart but i really dont think its accurate at all. I really do not feel like I'm carrying a huge baby.

With my son I was told he was small (via growth scan and wud not be any bigger than 7 and a half lbs. He was 8lb 15oz so the scan was way out with him. And it was way out with DD to. Had growth scan at 35 weeks and she was supposedly already almost 7lbs and 4 days later I gave birth and she was a very tiny 5lbs so was wrong with her to.
Hoping its wrong with this one as well because the thought of giving birth to a huge baby and me being so tiny and pattite puts the fear of God into me.

Glad they put u on iron meds hon. I've been on them for a while now but sadly still needed a iron infusion. Hope the meds dont make u constipated because that sucks.
I've been feeling very tired again lately so I'm wondering If my iron levels have dropped again.

Yay for turning 30 weeks hon ure finally on the home stretch.:happydance:

I cant believe how close we all are now. Still remember posting in here when I was only 4 weeks pregnant haha.


----------



## Teanna

Shorty88 said:


> Some delivery came.. I live in rep of Ireland and never knew asda George delivered here.. so omg I picked up some really cute and cheap pieces for baby and my dd is obsessed with shimmer and shine and they had shines costume for 16 pound.. Xmas present started lol
> 
> The Winnie the pooh is for my dd her fav episode of doc mc stuffin is the 100 aker woods where pooh gets blown away by a balloon. She is only pre verbal but can nearly say the whole episode back lol.. a line she always says is "pooh get down from there" as he is floating towards a tree on his red balloon.. well look what I found in asda (baby grow) and Primark (bib)
> 
> View attachment 1066114
> 
> 
> She is so excited.. love being able to include them in the build up to baby getting here...
> 
> I got this too for first outfit.. hubby dresses baby as I do be still in theatre or in recovery so I have a few options as I don't know what I'm having they are mostly white... this one I might pick but I can see hubby loosing it as he has to bend the baby's leg to get in lol.. hey I will be going through major surgery I think he will be able to handle this lol
> 
> View attachment 1066116
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up two packs of bibs x10 for 3 pound.. they are the water proof ones... and a teddy bear hat and gloves for 2 pound more for november/December

 The Winnie the Pooh one is awesome, all these cute outfits are making me want to go on a crazy shopping spree but I've been forbidden until my shower. I'm living through everyone else's cute outfits now haha.


----------



## brittany12

Been feeling pretty good lately but today my pelvis is super sore! Hoping it will ease up for a few more weeks! I have my next appointment tomorrow for a blood pressure and urine check to make sure we don’t find pre-e moving in! I highly doubt it is. It’s normally not until about 36 weeks when things start going crazy for me! 

Here’s my 32 week bump!


----------



## LadyStardust4

Today is a year since my 12 week appointment last year when we were told the pregnancy was not viable and had to terminate. Can't believe it's been a year already - so much has happened! 

I feel a bit guilty that I'm not as sad as I thought I might be but I think that's because all my attention is on this current pregnancy. We also had an offer on a house accepted yesterday so that's keeping us busy! 

31+3 and feeling very slow and achy - definitely ready to reach the finish line.

So nice to see all your bump pictures. I will upload one soon :)


----------



## Shorty88

Aldi baby event starts today.. so many bargains.. hubby has given me his credit card :dance: so I'm going to get everything I need for baby.. and some stuff that is just too cute to pass lol.. loads of xmas ideas for baby too :xmas13:

Wish me luck I have to bring my 2 dds with me and try lift everything into the trolley myself. I'm sure if I am struggling someone will help me :help:


----------



## Suggerhoney

LadyStardust4 said:


> Today is a year since my 12 week appointment last year when we were told the pregnancy was not viable and had to terminate. Can't believe it's been a year already - so much has happened!
> 
> I feel a bit guilty that I'm not as sad as I thought I might be but I think that's because all my attention is on this current pregnancy. We also had an offer on a house accepted yesterday so that's keeping us busy!
> 
> 31+3 and feeling very slow and achy - definitely ready to reach the finish line.
> 
> So nice to see all your bump pictures. I will upload one soon :)

Thinking of you hon. Sending hugs


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies

So I had to be monitored yesterday because of the swelling and the not feeling well.
My blood pressure and urine were normol but my iron levels have plummeted and my bile acid levels are on the rise. They have gone from a 14 to a 17. I'm back in tommorow to have my bile acid levels and iron levels checked again and be monitored.

Had my fundal height (height of uterus measured) and I'm measuring a week and a half behind so im only measuring 30 weeks and im 31+3 so I really do think that the growth scan was not accurate. 

I also saw a birth matters midwife and we have put a birth plan in place. Induction will be around 37 weeks but not any later than 38.
I'm also having a epidural administered as early as possible and they are going to keep the epidural topped up this time so that if I do bleed out again and my placenta has to be manually removed I will not feel the terrible pain that I did last time.

Not been feeling to well today. Lips are blue and been feeling very tired and light headed and also been feeling sick. Will bring this all up to them tommorow when I go into be monitored. Just hope they dont admit me in.
Also was told u can get pre eclampsia symptoms b4 it shows in ure pee and blood presure so I'm being vigilant.
Babies heart had a dip yesterday while I was on the monitor so I was kept on the monitor for alot longer. Luckily it only happened once so the dr was happy for me to go home and come back to be monitored again tommorow.

Pelvis has been very painful for a few weeks now so I'm not able to do much which is driving me crazy. I'm still not using the crutches I just find them awkward and they hurt ure hands.
5 and half to 6 and half weeks left for me now and I'm finding it's going very slow at the moment but I think when the kids go back to school on 4th September then the time will go faster.
Hope it dont drag. Going to pack my hospital bag when I'm 34 weeks. Brought a lovely nappy changing bag of facebook. It was only £10 and it's like a rucksack and quite big. I'm going to pack most of the babies stuff in there for hospital.

@brittany12 lovely bump hon u look tiny. For some reason I now have a feeling ure having a girl. And I dont know why but I just do. What about you?

I cant wait for you and @Shorty88 to have ure babies so we can all finally know if it's a pink or blue one. So exciting


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> So I had to be monitored yesterday because of the swelling and the not feeling well.
> My blood pressure and urine were normol but my iron levels have plummeted and my bile acid levels are on the rise. They have gone from a 14 to a 17. I'm back in tommorow to have my bile acid levels and iron levels checked again and be monitored.
> 
> Had my fundal height (height of uterus measured) and I'm measuring a week and a half behind so im only measuring 30 weeks and im 31+3 so I really do think that the growth scan was not accurate.
> 
> I also saw a birth matters midwife and we have put a birth plan in place. Induction will be around 37 weeks but not any later than 38.
> I'm also having a epidural administered as early as possible and they are going to keep the epidural topped up this time so that if I do bleed out again and my placenta has to be manually removed I will not feel the terrible pain that I did last time.
> 
> Not been feeling to well today. Lips are blue and been feeling very tired and light headed and also been feeling sick. Will bring this all up to them tommorow when I go into be monitored. Just hope they dont admit me in.
> Also was told u can get pre eclampsia symptoms b4 it shows in ure pee and blood presure so I'm being vigilant.
> Babies heart had a dip yesterday while I was on the monitor so I was kept on the monitor for alot longer. Luckily it only happened once so the dr was happy for me to go home and come back to be monitored again tommorow.
> 
> Pelvis has been very painful for a few weeks now so I'm not able to do much which is driving me crazy. I'm still not using the crutches I just find them awkward and they hurt ure hands.
> 5 and half to 6 and half weeks left for me now and I'm finding it's going very slow at the moment but I think when the kids go back to school on 4th September then the time will go faster.
> Hope it dont drag. Going to pack my hospital bag when I'm 34 weeks. Brought a lovely nappy changing bag of facebook. It was only £10 and it's like a rucksack and quite big. I'm going to pack most of the babies stuff in there for hospital.
> 
> @brittany12 lovely bump hon u look tiny. For some reason I now have a feeling ure having a girl. And I dont know why but I just do. What about you?
> 
> I cant wait for you and @Shorty88 to have ure babies so we can all finally know if it's a pink or blue one. So exciting

Wow what an eventful day! I had one like that with my dd but thankfully wasn’t bad and everything turned out ok and I was sent him! Hoping to avoid all the craziness this time and just have an easy going rest of pregnancy, labor and delivery! I’m being monitored weekly now to hopefully make sure that happens! 

My belly is measuring right on at 33 weeks which is crazy because my belly usually always measures a week or two ahead so I’m wondering if this baby may be smaller than my other 2? I’m having another scan at 35/36 weeks so I’ll be able to compare more the . That’s when my other two were checked for weight. It was off about 6 ounces with both my kids based on where they were at birth vs the growth scan. The scan said they were bigger than they were! 

As far as gender I’m really not sure... I’m going to say boy but no clue! 

Everything for me today looked good. Belly measured right on, BP was good, urine was good, weight was 3 pounds less!!! Yay! I’m on a baby aspirin daily to hopefully make sure BP stays down. I’ll see him again next week for another appointment like today and the. The following week well do the ultrasound and then hopefully things will still be looking perfect. If so, the week after that is cervix checks at 37 weeks! Eekkk! So crazy!


----------



## Shorty88

Wow @Suggerhoney sounds like an eventful day.

I'm glad they are putting a birth plan in place but I think you will go yourself by 37 weeks. 

The last couple of days i have been feeling "off" lips feel swollen actually my whole face does and im suffering with head aches more I never normally do.. might go to the chemist and get blood pressure checked. Bloods are getting harder to control which I have been told can happen. I'm in the hospital on Tuesday so I'm not leaving without a date for section been booked..

Babys room is fully painted woohoo.. stickers arrived today.. went with dumbo and it has dream big little one.. lampshade arrived just waiting for the curtains and room is done..

Hubby is taking down the cot this weekend just to make sure we dont need anything for it.. I set up the cradle that will be beside our bed for the first couple of months and I got so excited that we are getting so close to the end.

@Suggerhoney I think we got the same changing bag is it this one?
I love this one it charges your phone as well 



As much as I'm loving having my dds at home.. I cannot wait for them to go back to school on the 29th of August... 3 whole hours to myself ( as youngest is still only preschool) .. bliss


----------



## xjessibabyx

Had my midwife appointment today and she's not happy that the hospital were going to leave me 4 weeks until my next growth scan considering the drop in weight/lack of growth. Also she measured my tummy and it plotted even lower than the scan, plotted below the 10th centile so she's booked me in for another scan in 2 weeks instead. I know they aren't always accurate as they told me my last daughter was going to be on the 10th centile but she was born and plotted below the 1st which is severe IUGR and she acted like a premie with feeding and had ectopic heart beat etc so I feel better to be monitored more closely as the fact that the weight is now tapering off may indicate placenta problems again. She's also still breech and midwife said her bum feels engaged and she's extended breech so the most difficult to flip so she thinks ill end up c section anyway x


----------



## Shorty88

xjessibabyx said:


> Had my midwife appointment today and she's not happy that the hospital were going to leave me 4 weeks until my next growth scan considering the drop in weight/lack of growth. Also she measured my tummy and it plotted even lower than the scan, plotted below the 10th centile so she's booked me in for another scan in 2 weeks instead. I know they aren't always accurate as they told me my last daughter was going to be on the 10th centile but she was born and plotted below the 1st which is severe IUGR and she acted like a premie with feeding and had ectopic heart beat etc so I feel better to be monitored more closely as the fact that the weight is now tapering off may indicate placenta problems again. She's also still breech and midwife said her bum feels engaged and she's extended breech so the most difficult to flip so she thinks ill end up c section anyway x


I'm glad your doc is pushing for a scan to be done earlier. Any chance your hospital will bring it forward again? Especially with baby still being breech?


----------



## Demotivated

So much happening for all of us!! Means only 1 thing. Time is here (almost)

I m feeling just so tired and sweating most days.. and the headaches.. they refuse to go until I eat something..they r the worst when I m in front of computer. Doc says my vision is poorer due to pregnancy but it should be ok after having baby, so let's see..
Maternity leave just got finalized. Working till 36 weeks and then work from home fr 2 weeks.. off from 38 week onwards. Hope baby decides to stay in till then 

Just waiting for time to go by quickly..

32 week bump update. Fundal height measuring ok. BP check tmrw..


----------



## xjessibabyx

Shorty88 said:


> I'm glad your doc is pushing for a scan to be done earlier. Any chance your hospital will bring it forward again? Especially with baby still being breech?

Yes they have now booked my scans for 32 and 34 weeks then depending on the growth and baby's position, they said I will probably have another at 36 weeks where they will decide on how I will deliver my baby girl. Getting close now!


----------



## Demotivated

xjessibabyx said:


> Yes they have now booked my scans for 32 and 34 weeks then depending on the growth and baby's position, they said I will probably have another at 36 weeks where they will decide on how I will deliver my baby girl. Getting close now!

That is good to hear Jess. With my DS, I had scans every 2 weeks for the same reason as his Growth also dropped below 10 percentile. Even though it was Stressful but yes continuous monitoring is the best way forward.
I am also getting scans done Now at 34 wk and 36 wk to monitor growth and amniotic fluid levels. Good luck :)


----------



## Sander

Can I ask you ladies with growth scans why you get them? I’ve never been given growth scans with either baby but it seems like they’re relatively common. Is it because of GD and/or other conditions that they’re prescribed? 

AFM not much is new. Baby is doing those painful rolling movements where it feels like an alien is going to bust out of my stomach :haha: My bump was so sore and painful for a few days but it’s gone away now so I think it was a growth spurt. Is that true that your vision worsens during pregnancy? I’ve felt like my long distance eyesight has been on its way for a while now, but lately it’s been so bad I’m actually getting concerned - I’m only in my mid-20s so it would be nice not to go totally blind yet haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Wow what an eventful day! I had one like that with my dd but thankfully wasn’t bad and everything turned out ok and I was sent him! Hoping to avoid all the craziness this time and just have an easy going rest of pregnancy, labor and delivery! I’m being monitored weekly now to hopefully make sure that happens!
> 
> My belly is measuring right on at 33 weeks which is crazy because my belly usually always measures a week or two ahead so I’m wondering if this baby may be smaller than my other 2? I’m having another scan at 35/36 weeks so I’ll be able to compare more the . That’s when my other two were checked for weight. It was off about 6 ounces with both my kids based on where they were at birth vs the growth scan. The scan said they were bigger than they were!
> 
> As far as gender I’m really not sure... I’m going to say boy but no clue!
> 
> Everything for me today looked good. Belly measured right on, BP was good, urine was good, weight was 3 pounds less!!! Yay! I’m on a baby aspirin daily to hopefully make sure BP stays down. I’ll see him again next week for another appointment like today and the. The following week well do the ultrasound and then hopefully things will still be looking perfect. If so, the week after that is cervix checks at 37 weeks! Eekkk! So crazy!

In my personal experience hon the fundal height was alot more accurate so u may be having a slightly smaller baby this time.
I have been told that fundal height isn't always accurate either but in my experience they are more accurate than the growth scans.



Shorty88 said:


> Wow @Suggerhoney sounds like an eventful day.
> 
> I'm glad they are putting a birth plan in place but I think you will go yourself by 37 weeks.
> 
> The last couple of days i have been feeling "off" lips feel swollen actually my whole face does and im suffering with head aches more I never normally do.. might go to the chemist and get blood pressure checked. Bloods are getting harder to control which I have been told can happen. I'm in the hospital on Tuesday so I'm not leaving without a date for section been booked..
> 
> Babys room is fully painted woohoo.. stickers arrived today.. went with dumbo and it has dream big little one.. lampshade arrived just waiting for the curtains and room is done..
> 
> Hubby is taking down the cot this weekend just to make sure we dont need anything for it.. I set up the cradle that will be beside our bed for the first couple of months and I got so excited that we are getting so close to the end.
> 
> @Suggerhoney I think we got the same changing bag is it this one?
> I love this one it charges your phone as well
> 
> View attachment 1066214
> 
> 
> As much as I'm loving having my dds at home.. I cannot wait for them to go back to school on the 29th of August... 3 whole hours to myself ( as youngest is still only preschool) .. bliss


Oh gosh hon I really hope u get ure date to. Its just nice to know isnt it so u can prepare. I expect u will get ure date very soon. I'm hoping to get mine at my 34+2 appointment.



xjessibabyx said:


> Had my midwife appointment today and she's not happy that the hospital were going to leave me 4 weeks until my next growth scan considering the drop in weight/lack of growth. Also she measured my tummy and it plotted even lower than the scan, plotted below the 10th centile so she's booked me in for another scan in 2 weeks instead. I know they aren't always accurate as they told me my last daughter was going to be on the 10th centile but she was born and plotted below the 1st which is severe IUGR and she acted like a premie with feeding and had ectopic heart beat etc so I feel better to be monitored more closely as the fact that the weight is now tapering off may indicate placenta problems again. She's also still breech and midwife said her bum feels engaged and she's extended breech so the most difficult to flip so she thinks ill end up c section anyway x

I'm so glad they are scanning u more regular hon. I wudnt be happy being left that long either esp if it cud be placenta related which I'm hoping and praying it is not.
U poor thing it must be so worrying. Praying u can go to full term and she isnt as small as they are thinking. Praying she has a huge growth spurt.
I hate the worry about the placenta. I worry about mine coming away in small pieces again like it did last time. But I guess I'll just have to wait and see.
Ure be ok hon keep that chin up



Demotivated said:


> So much happening for all of us!! Means only 1 thing. Time is here (almost)
> 
> I m feeling just so tired and sweating most days.. and the headaches.. they refuse to go until I eat something..they r the worst when I m in front of computer. Doc says my vision is poorer due to pregnancy but it should be ok after having baby, so let's see..
> Maternity leave just got finalized. Working till 36 weeks and then work from home fr 2 weeks.. off from 38 week onwards. Hope baby decides to stay in till then :p
> 
> Just waiting for time to go by quickly..
> 
> 32 week bump update. Fundal height measuring ok. BP check tmrw..
> 
> View attachment 1066230

Looking fab hon.

AFM
Went in hospital again today to be monitored again and had a few contractions on the moniter Haha. The midwife was like did u feel that one and I was like yep.
Nothing consistent tho so they wasnt concerned.
Babies head is very very low down but not engaged but I cant believe how low he is. It totally explains all that presure on my bladder haha.
He also has his back against my back so that wud explain all the back ache. So gonna have to get on the birthing ball and lean over it to get him to turn toward the front because i really don't want a back to back labour.

I had my bile acid levels done again and I normoly wudnt need them doing again for another 2 weeks but because they are rising they want me back again next friday to be re tested and monitored again.

Bit sad today because I found out that my high risk pregnancy consultant has retired so when I have my 34+2 appointment i will have a different high risk pregnancy consultant. Hope who ever it is is nice.
Also have a growth scan that same day. No doubt baby will prob be weighing 6lbs by then or something silly like that hahaha. But I'm not gonna take it to serious this time.

My iron levels are real low so I have to up my iron meds and if they dont work then I guess i will have to have another iron infusion.

My kids dont go back till September 4th. As much as I love them I'm really finding it so hard and I really feel like I have no patience with them. It makes me feel so guilty.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Can I ask you ladies with growth scans why you get them? I’ve never been given growth scans with either baby but it seems like they’re relatively common. Is it because of GD and/or other conditions that they’re prescribed?
> 
> AFM not much is new. Baby is doing those painful rolling movements where it feels like an alien is going to bust out of my stomach :haha: My bump was so sore and painful for a few days but it’s gone away now so I think it was a growth spurt. Is that true that your vision worsens during pregnancy? I’ve felt like my long distance eyesight has been on its way for a while now, but lately it’s been so bad I’m actually getting concerned - I’m only in my mid-20s so it would be nice not to go totally blind yet haha

I have them because I'm a high risk pregnancy patent hon. And also with having ICP u have to have them to make sure baby is growing ok


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Shorty88 sorry hon I forget to answer ure question about the bag. Wait I'll take a lick and add it. Think there the Same or very very similar.


----------



## xjessibabyx

Sander said:


> Can I ask you ladies with growth scans why you get them? I’ve never been given growth scans with either baby but it seems like they’re relatively common. Is it because of GD and/or other conditions that they’re prescribed?
> 
> AFM not much is new. Baby is doing those painful rolling movements where it feels like an alien is going to bust out of my stomach :haha: My bump was so sore and painful for a few days but it’s gone away now so I think it was a growth spurt. Is that true that your vision worsens during pregnancy? I’ve felt like my long distance eyesight has been on its way for a while now, but lately it’s been so bad I’m actually getting concerned - I’m only in my mid-20s so it would be nice not to go totally blind yet haha

Im having growth scans this time because I had placenta problems in my first pregnancy which led to baby being severely growth restricted. If this baby follows the same then they will need to deliver me earlier as she will thrive more outside of my body x


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> Can I ask you ladies with growth scans why you get them? I’ve never been given growth scans with either baby but it seems like they’re relatively common. Is it because of GD and/or other conditions that they’re prescribed?
> 
> AFM not much is new. Baby is doing those painful rolling movements where it feels like an alien is going to bust out of my stomach :haha: My bump was so sore and painful for a few days but it’s gone away now so I think it was a growth spurt. Is that true that your vision worsens during pregnancy? I’ve felt like my long distance eyesight has been on its way for a while now, but lately it’s been so bad I’m actually getting concerned - I’m only in my mid-20s so it would be nice not to go totally blind yet haha

My doctor does typically at least one for me because my belly usually always measures about 2 weeks larger than what I am and he wants to be sure baby isn't huge. My 2 babies measured just fine and came out 6.13 pounds, with my belly measuring much larger. This time belly is spot on (which is now opposite) so were just watching baby's "weight". It's really all just a guessing game to be honest and I go with it just to see baby on ultrasound


----------



## brittany12

Had our very last ever 4D ultrasound! <3


----------



## Jessie7003

Sorry to hear about those having a few worries and hope everything is fine! 

Everything is good with me atm however I've been sick again a few times on and off. I don't think my sickness will ever completely go away but it's usually when I don't eat regularly enough so probably my own fault haha! The one thing stressing me a little is that I think my girl is still breach but I've been told not to worry just yet as she has time to turn still! Fingers crossed! I really don't want to have to get a section!


----------



## Shorty88

Omg @brittany12 what gorgeous scan pics.. baby looks so chubby :cloud9:


----------



## xjessibabyx

Jessie7003 said:


> Sorry to hear about those having a few worries and hope everything is fine!
> 
> Everything is good with me atm however I've been sick again a few times on and off. I don't think my sickness will ever completely go away but it's usually when I don't eat regularly enough so probably my own fault haha! The one thing stressing me a little is that I think my girl is still breach but I've been told not to worry just yet as she has time to turn still! Fingers crossed! I really don't want to have to get a section!

 My little girl is still breech too. Has been throughout! Going to be getting on all fours to try avoid a section hahaha x


----------



## brittany12

Shorty88 said:


> Omg @brittany12 what gorgeous scan pics.. baby looks so chubby :cloud9:

Thank you! I know it’s funny how they look so chubby but can come out not! 
My DD didn’t look chubby at all and had a pretty chubby face well cheeks. Ds looked really chubby and was super skinny! It’ll be interesting to see this little one!


----------



## Shorty88

Anyone else still not have names picked :shrug:

Me and hubby cannot agree on a boys name at all.. the names he likes I don't and vice versa..

Really frustrating me.. I think cause my gut is telling me I'm having a lil girl and I had her name picked before we got pregnant that I dont need to worry about it. But if it is a boy it will be baby boy for the first couple of days if we dont come up with anything lol..

33 weeks today woohoo..

Babymoon on sat just me and the hubby one last overnight by ourselves I cannot wait and hubby booked me in for a full maternity massage cannot wait.. I'll be asleep in my dinner lol x


----------



## Nolimitxox

Names are a challenge here. We can't agree but hubby has been wearing me down on a few. We will see :shrug:


----------



## brittany12

Took us awhile but we have our choices! Thankfully!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi ladies.

Honestly, haven't really been keeping up to date on here and I have several pages to read back on, but we had our 4D ultrasound this weekend and it went pretty well. Got a really good look at our new boy and I feel like him and my older son look pretty similar.

The last pic is of DS1,for comparison. All the rest are the new LO.


----------



## Demotivated

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Honestly, haven't really been keeping up to date on here and I have several pages to read back on, but we had our 4D ultrasound this weekend and it went pretty well. Got a really good look at our new boy and I feel like him and my older son look pretty similar.
> 
> The last pic is of DS1,for comparison. All the rest are the new LO.
> View attachment 1066430
> View attachment 1066432
> View attachment 1066434
> View attachment 1066436
> View attachment 1066438

They both look so similar :)

So I had a BP issue today.. went to ob for weekly monitoring and it came up at 130/87..
Now she wants me to come in every 2-3 days for monitoring. Aarrrgh . Not happy.. I just hope it comes down on its own.. :(


----------



## Teanna

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Honestly, haven't really been keeping up to date on here and I have several pages to read back on, but we had our 4D ultrasound this weekend and it went pretty well. Got a really good look at our new boy and I feel like him and my older son look pretty similar.
> 
> The last pic is of DS1,for comparison. All the rest are the new LO.
> View attachment 1066430
> View attachment 1066432
> View attachment 1066434
> View attachment 1066436
> View attachment 1066438

I see the similarities. So cute :)


----------



## Shorty88

Had a hospital appointment this morning..


C section is provisionally booked for the 23rd of September I'll be 38+1 x


----------



## brittany12

Wow! That’s not far at all! Only a month left!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Saw midwife today, manual reading of bp was 152/95, no protein but have blood in urine, static growth as well. Thankfully seeing consultant and having a growth scan on Thursday, I would assume I will be put on medication on Thursday, just hope little ones growth hasn't dropped to much.
Can't believe we are all on the home stretch now eekk


----------



## butterflywolf

We had a boy named picked out early on, but at like 10 weeks I knew it was another girl and I started to freak out and obsessing with girl names to the point I wouldn't sleep until we could decide on something. It was bad lol 
Anyway Serena Rose is what we're going with this one. Even if I wanted to change it now I don't think I can X'D My two older children are dead set on that name too and I do like it so hopefully she'll look like a Serena when she's born X'D


----------



## butterflywolf

xxmyheartxx said:


> Saw midwife today, manual reading of bp was 152/95, no protein but have blood in urine, static growth as well. Thankfully seeing consultant and having a growth scan on Thursday, I would assume I will be put on medication on Thursday, just hope little ones growth hasn't dropped to much.
> Can't believe we are all on the home stretch now eekk

Hopefully all will go well with your growth scan and I'm glad you're being seen enough. I hope your BP comes back down though. I usually forget to breathe when they are checking my BP so as long as I remember to do that mine is usually good.


----------



## Demotivated

xxmyheartxx said:


> Saw midwife today, manual reading of bp was 152/95, no protein but have blood in urine, static growth as well. Thankfully seeing consultant and having a growth scan on Thursday, I would assume I will be put on medication on Thursday, just hope little ones growth hasn't dropped to much.
> Can't believe we are all on the home stretch now eekk

BP issues suck. Went for my appointment now and it came out 120/84, so around my normal range and still no medication needed. Back again on Saturday for check..


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Had our very last ever 4D ultrasound! <3
> 
> View attachment 1066268
> View attachment 1066270

I just died over these adorable scan pics hon. Look at that chubby little face. Those cheeks are just yummy. They only do those 4d scans up 34 weeks max here and I wud love one but we dont have the money. Hubby just keeps saying ure be seeing him soon enough hahaha. I know that's true but those scans are so cold and u can see exactly what baby looks like. 
Still cant work out If boy or girl hon i so cant wait for you and shorty to give birth. Think I'm more excited about you twos births than I am my own hahahaha. :haha:
I cant wait. I'm so happy you guys stayed team yellow now because it just makes it so exciting. 
:happydance:


----------



## Suggerhoney

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Honestly, haven't really been keeping up to date on here and I have several pages to read back on, but we had our 4D ultrasound this weekend and it went pretty well. Got a really good look at our new boy and I feel like him and my older son look pretty similar.
> 
> The last pic is of DS1,for comparison. All the rest are the new LO.
> View attachment 1066430
> View attachment 1066432
> View attachment 1066434
> View attachment 1066436
> View attachment 1066438

They look so similar hon
Wow. Great pics.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies. 

Sorry I've been a bit quiet. My sickness has come back and I pretty much feel nauseous all night and all day. Sat here typing this now feeling like I just want to throw up and its horrible. 
Totally exhausted as well and no energy but my iron is very very low again. 

I have SPD PGP and Sciatica and its absolute agony and I haven't been able to do any housework or anything because of the constant pain. 

I will get my induction date when I see the high risk pregnancy consultant again and it shud be around September 23rd at 37 weeks. 
Been told I wont be going any further than 38 weeks but I'm going to be pushing for 37 due to the amount of pain I'm in. So fingers crossed for the 23rd September[-o&lt;
Baby is head down and midwife said he is the right size for my gestation by the feel of him. Ge is back to back still so i really need to get on that ball and get him moving because I do not want a back to back labour. 

Been itching again so bot sure if the bile acid levels have gone up. I will find out on Friday and also have more bloods done. 
Obviously if my bile acid levels do shoot up then I will be brought in for induction earlier but hoping there ok. 
No pre eclampsia my blood pressure and pee are still normol yay. \\:D/
Hoping I do not develop it but pretty sure I had it by this stage last time. 
I have my hooping cough injection booked for Tuesday at 33+1 which is a bit late but It completely slipped my mind and when i brought it up to my midwife she was like u need that asap. So having it done Tuesday morning. 
Kids are all back to school in 2 weeks and to be honest I can not wait because I'm so tired and it will be nice to just chill out completely.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Had a hospital appointment this morning..
> 
> 
> C section is provisionally booked for the 23rd of September I'll be 38+1 x

Oh wow hon. My induction may be the same day Haha wudnt that be funny us both having our babies on the same day lol. Will get my date at my next appointment in 2 weeks time.


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> I just died over these adorable scan pics hon. Look at that chubby little face. Those cheeks are just yummy. They only do those 4d scans up 34 weeks max here and I wud love one but we dont have the money. Hubby just keeps saying ure be seeing him soon enough hahaha. I know that's true but those scans are so cold and u can see exactly what baby looks like.
> Still cant work out If boy or girl hon i so cant wait for you and shorty to give birth. Think I'm more excited about you twos births than I am my own hahahaha. :haha:
> I cant wait. I'm so happy you guys stayed team yellow now because it just makes it so exciting.
> :happydance:

Thank you! We could have saved the money honestly and used it for diapers and such but this is our last baby and we decided we should do just one more!
I’m so ready to know the gender! I definitely feel less connected to this baby vs my other two because I don’t know gender. Still love it and so excited to meet and see him/her and all of that I just feel like being able to call them by name and stuff let me get closer to them. Idk sounds strange...


----------



## playgirl666

im now on insulin and they are looking at inducing me at 37 weeks x


----------



## brittany12

Good luck to those having to be induced early! 

Anyone else NOT having to be induced as of now? 

Hoping it stays that way for me! At my check up now! Will update


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm hoping not to be induced but it's looking like I will be, currently at my hospital appointment blood pressure was 175/99 after taking it 4 times settled at 166/92, just waiting on Dr now who is not even at the hospital yet! Had my growth scan and estimated weight is 6lb!! He's got a fat tummy lol, so maybe I am growing another 10lber, considering my last ds was only 6lb 15 at 38 weeks when delivered it will be interesting how much he will weigh x


----------



## LNWXO

Yes good luck to everyone who is going to be being induced! I can’t believe how fast it’s going girls. I’m sorry I haven’t been very active, this thread is so fast pace I get worried if I post a message il miss people out and then I feel bad lol. 

I wasn’t induced with my last pregnancy, I had my son on his due date after a 3 hour active labour, looking back I was very lucky. However at the time I was very overwhelmed and a bit shocked lol. 

I’m dreading what this little one is going to weigh, as my son was 9lb 6oz on his due date. 

I’m allowed back in the birthing centre, that’s if my blood pressure doesn’t go up or anything. 

Is anyone having lightening crotch? As of today I’ve been getting it loads!!! I did not
miss this weird uncomfortable zap of pain in my noonie!! Ha. I don’t remember having it this soon with my son though...

X


----------



## xjessibabyx

For me it depends on the next couple of appointments.. If baby remains breech then it's a section, if she turns but growth is still declining then induction but if she turns and her growth improves then they might let me wait until I naturally go into labour myself.


----------



## Sander

Seems like with all these early deliveries it’s going to be more of a September baby group than October :p


----------



## brittany12

Oh wow


xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm hoping not to be induced but it's looking like I will be, currently at my hospital appointment blood pressure was 175/99 after taking it 4 times settled at 166/92, just waiting on Dr now who is not even at the hospital yet! Had my growth scan and estimated weight is 6lb!! He's got a fat tummy lol, so maybe I am growing another 10lber, considering my last ds was only 6lb 15 at 38 weeks when delivered it will be interesting how much he will weigh x

Oh wow! Yeah that BP is pretty high! Hopefully it comes down!


----------



## brittany12

LNWXO said:


> Yes good luck to everyone who is going to be being induced! I can’t believe how fast it’s going girls. I’m sorry I haven’t been very active, this thread is so fast pace I get worried if I post a message il miss people out and then I feel bad lol.
> 
> I wasn’t induced with my last pregnancy, I had my son on his due date after a 3 hour active labour, looking back I was very lucky. However at the time I was very overwhelmed and a bit shocked lol.
> 
> I’m dreading what this little one is going to weigh, as my son was 9lb 6oz on his due date.
> 
> I’m allowed back in the birthing centre, that’s if my blood pressure doesn’t go up or anything.
> 
> Is anyone having lightening crotch? As of today I’ve been getting it loads!!! I did not
> miss this weird uncomfortable zap of pain in my noonie!! Ha. I don’t remember having it this soon with my son though...
> 
> X

Haven’t really had the lightening crotch yet but as of today the pelvic pain has been constant which makes me think baby has dropped down some! I felt weird last night as far as like the moving baby was doing and so idk! Could be nothing!


----------



## brittany12

xjessibabyx said:


> For me it depends on the next couple of appointments.. If baby remains breech then it's a section, if she turns but growth is still declining then induction but if she turns and her growth improves then they might let me wait until I naturally go into labour myself.

Ugh so much waiting in pregnancy/ttc! Hopefully baby turns and is growing well!


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> Seems like with all these early deliveries it’s going to be more of a September baby group than October :p

I’m hoping to hold out until 10/1 at least which would make me 39+1 which is logical based on my last 2! They came at 39+2 (induction started on 39+1) and 39+3 (labor started 39+2)! I’m hoping for 10/3 birthday to be honest, but we’ll see! If baby did come on 10/3 that would make me 39+3!


----------



## brittany12

Update on my appointment today!

BP was good at 118/60
Urine sample was good
My fundal height measurement was 33 which is right on with gestation, however that’s what it’s been for about 2-3 weeks now as well as I haven’t gained weight which has me wondering about baby’s growth. (Not that I’m complaining about no weight gain lol) Here’s why... my other 2 have always measured about 2 weeks ahead with belly measurements even thought they were born less than 7 pounds. So with this one NOT measuring ahead has me wondering if this baby will be even smaller than 6.13 lbs. is this baby growing ok and have enough aminotic fluid because with last baby my amniotic fluid was in the normal range but barely so baby was getting low there and he was also tangled in cord at birth which I know happens and can happen at any time but I’m paranoid I suppose! 
Dr didn’t mention any concern with it but we are going to do another growth scan not next week but week after on 9/5! I’m hoping baby is around 5-6 pound range at that scan. If so I’ll be relieved because that’s what my other 2 were!


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Thank you! We could have saved the money honestly and used it for diapers and such but this is our last baby and we decided we should do just one more!
> I’m so ready to know the gender! I definitely feel less connected to this baby vs my other two because I don’t know gender. Still love it and so excited to meet and see him/her and all of that I just feel like being able to call them by name and stuff let me get closer to them. Idk sounds strange...


Hay hon I'd say you did the right thing because that scan pic is so amazing.
Dont worry about the not gaining much weight hon. I didnt gain much with DD and she always measured a week behind on fundal height. She 5lb 7 at 35+4 weeks but wud of been around the 7 and half lbs marker if I went full term.
Ure growth scan is the day after my growth scan hon Haha. My growth scan and high risk pregnancy consultant appointment is on Wednesday 4th september. It wud I'd been on Tuesday 3rd but had to changed because clinic is shut that day for some reason.
Bet my baby will be weighing about 20lbs hahahaha. I've put on just over 2 stone in this pregnancy so far. I put on over 3 stone with my big baby so I'm hoping this one wont be over 8 and a half lbs. Just have to wait and see I guess.
Sorry to hear about ure pelvis hon. I feel ure pain I'm really suffering to. Baby is still not engaged but he is head down and low.


Oh lovely


playgirl666 said:


> im now on insulin and they are looking at inducing me at 37 weeks x

Awww hon bless ya. Seems like a few of us are being induced early now. I'm hoping my induction will be the day I hit 37 weeks but I've been told it will between 37 and 38 weeks but I'm going to push for 37 weeks because I'm in agony. Shud get my actual induction date at my next appointment on 4th sep[-o&lt;


xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm hoping not to be induced but it's looking like I will be, currently at my hospital appointment blood pressure was 175/99 after taking it 4 times settled at 166/92, just waiting on Dr now who is not even at the hospital yet! Had my growth scan and estimated weight is 6lb!! He's got a fat tummy lol, so maybe I am growing another 10lber, considering my last ds was only 6lb 15 at 38 weeks when delivered it will be interesting how much he will weigh x

Awww hon that is high. Is urine showing any signs of protein? Hopfully ure BP will come back down again and u dont develop pre eclampsia and u wont have to be induced. I'll keep it all crossed for you hon because pre eclampsia is horrible.


xjessibabyx said:


> For me it depends on the next couple of appointments.. If baby remains breech then it's a section, if she turns but growth is still declining then induction but if she turns and her growth improves then they might let me wait until I naturally go into labour myself.

Dont worry hon they can turn anytime u still have time for her to turn and I hope she does. Also hope she has a huge growth spurt and is good healthy size. [-o&lt;

I had another really painful night last night. And have spent another day resting on the sofa. I'm starting to get really frustrated with myself because all I want to do is nest but i physically can't do it because I'm in agony. 
I'm up the hospital tommorow again to be monitored and have yet more bloods taken. Will find out last weeks bile acid levels. I've been getting itchy again so wondering if they have jumped up? 
They went up really up really night at 34 weeks with DD and was induced a week and half later so be interesting to see what happens this time. Hopefully they will remain stable because I really want to get to 36 37 weeks this time. But it all a wait and see what happens. 

Providing they stay low I'm gonna push for 37 weeks induction because this pain I'm in is awful and effecting my mental health. I keep crying because of the pain. I'm using crutches now but dont think they will help much. 
Its gonna be hot here this weekend and I'm dreading it. 
:-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry about all my typos ladies u use my phone and it does auto correct and puts in different words it's so annoying lol


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Suggerhoney said:


> Hay hon I'd say you did the right thing because that scan pic is so amazing.
> Dont worry about the not gaining much weight hon. I didnt gain much with DD and she always measured a week behind on fundal height. She 5lb 7 at 35+4 weeks but wud of been around the 7 and half lbs marker if I went full term.
> Ure growth scan is the day after my growth scan hon Haha. My growth scan and high risk pregnancy consultant appointment is on Wednesday 4th september. It wud I'd been on Tuesday 3rd but had to changed because clinic is shut that day for some reason.
> Bet my baby will be weighing about 20lbs hahahaha. I've put on just over 2 stone in this pregnancy so far. I put on over 3 stone with my big baby so I'm hoping this one wont be over 8 and a half lbs. Just have to wait and see I guess.
> Sorry to hear about ure pelvis hon. I feel ure pain I'm really suffering to. Baby is still not engaged but he is head down and low.
> 
> 
> Oh lovely
> 
> 
> Awww hon bless ya. Seems like a few of us are being induced early now. I'm hoping my induction will be the day I hit 37 weeks but I've been told it will between 37 and 38 weeks but I'm going to push for 37 weeks because I'm in agony. Shud get my actual induction date at my next appointment on 4th sep[-o&lt;
> 
> 
> Awww hon that is high. Is urine showing any signs of protein? Hopfully ure BP will come back down again and u dont develop pre eclampsia and u wont have to be induced. I'll keep it all crossed for you hon because pre eclampsia is horrible.
> 
> 
> Dont worry hon they can turn anytime u still have time for her to turn and I hope she does. Also hope she has a huge growth spurt and is good healthy size. [-o&lt;
> 
> I had another really painful night last night. And have spent another day resting on the sofa. I'm starting to get really frustrated with myself because all I want to do is nest but i physically can't do it because I'm in agony.
> I'm up the hospital tommorow again to be monitored and have yet more bloods taken. Will find out last weeks bile acid levels. I've been getting itchy again so wondering if they have jumped up?
> They went up really up really night at 34 weeks with DD and was induced a week and half later so be interesting to see what happens this time. Hopefully they will remain stable because I really want to get to 36 37 weeks this time. But it all a wait and see what happens.
> 
> Providing they stay low I'm gonna push for 37 weeks induction because this pain I'm in is awful and effecting my mental health. I keep crying because of the pain. I'm using crutches now but dont think they will help much.
> Its gonna be hot here this weekend and I'm dreading it.
> :-(


Thanks hun, I've had pre eclampsia 2 times previously so already high risk for developing it again, urine is clear thankfully though I know how quickly it can come on x


----------



## Teanna

Looks like a few early induction/ c-sections now. I can't believe how fast time is going by. Pretty soon we'll all be posting about labor signs. As for me I'm hoping to go into labor naturally but I'm really hoping I'm not still pregnant in November. If I'm not super uncomfortable by then I'd like to have a Halloween baby since it's my dads birthday and would be a really fun day with 2 birthdays and Halloween to celebrate every year. 31 weeks today and finally in the single digit count down. :D


----------



## playgirl666

hi sugger i should get my date at my next appoitment on the 5th! its going quick now isnt it x


----------



## Shorty88

Wow loads to catch up on. I'll have a read through later.

This date next month will be my c section :cloud9: I'm not nervous at all I'm so ready to meet this baby and see if we are team pink or blue (I honestly keep changing my mind which makes it so exciting) 

I'm part of the September due date and 3 babies have already been born one is being induced tomorrow so I say a few oct babys will be here in September. 

Looking at everyone's signatures and seeing the baby is nearly at the end of the sig.. I remember when we where at 5 weeks just wanting to get to 12-13 weeks.

I haven't done this in a while but does anyone need the front page changed? 

Xx


----------



## Demotivated

Yet to fix a date for csec, but no waiting for natural labour for me due to BP issues/resistance in uterine artery.
If BP is in control and baby's growth remains fine, then csec at around 38-39 weeks

No induction too as in my last pregnancy I denied it and I am not too keen on it as well.

33 weeks today.

Going to work has become such a drab. There is no work for me to do so it is boring but if I don't go, I burn my leaves balance which I want to use max after baby is here. Boss is being such an assh*** too..

I hve got 4 weeks to go to complete 37 weeks.. around 18 days of work!! So taking each day as it comes... Growth scan next Saturday (31st)


----------



## Nolimitxox

Hey everyone :) sorry to hear about some of your blood pressure troubles! I hope they pass and don't affect you LOs <3 

As for me we are 31 weeks tomorrow. We had a growth scan at the mfm on Wednesday and baby boy is 47th percentile, has a full head of hair, and we got this cute profile of him eating his hand!!!! :cloud9: he is on track for about 7lbs at birth. 

Our shower is this weekend, we have a 3d/4d scan booked for Sunday, and we're going to start painting his room on Tuesday. 

64 days!


----------



## Sander

So exciting to hear about everyone’s delivery plans! And your scan is so cute Nolimit :) 

I came to the realization yesterday that I’m 99% sure no one is throwing us a shower this time around - which is fine because it’s our second baby and they’re both boys anyways. But I did stress out a bit because since having DS1 we moved across the country and got rid of everrrrything from when he was a newborn. So we need a lot of big ticket items like a bassinet and a swing, crib, baby bathtub etc. Plus the boys were born in opposite seasons and the winters here are so much colder than in Vancouver, I have to stock up on winter clothes for both boys. 

Anyhow, DH and I will sort it out - I’ve been starting to buy things second hand and we’ll make a trip out to IKEA early September to buy some of the bigger things as well. I guess I shouldn’t have expected a shower as I don’t think it’s as common for 2nd babies, but I’m like well we’re almost at 32 weeks and no shower has been talked about so I’ve got to get a move on in preparing for this baby!!


----------



## brittany12

Attempting to potty train my 19 month old this weekend at almost 34 weeks pregnant! Not sure what I was thinking! We’re about 50% at the end of day 1! Let’s hope day 2 gets better!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My 21 month old started himself training 5 weeks ago, only when we are at home but he's on the potty when he needs to go, he's not ready for when we are out yet but hopefully won't be long x


----------



## LNWXO

Good luck with potty training! You are both very brave doing it while heavily pregnant! I’m not sure id be able to haha. My son didn’t potty train until he was 3! I kept trying before then and he had no interest what so ever, and then I tried again after his 3rd birthday and it was pretty much over night! - still haven’t mastered night time though. X


----------



## Demotivated

Good heavens Brit.. potty training is so stressful lol.. good luck with it..

Had BP checked today.. 125/78 so looks good... I am avoiding excess sodium and amping up potassium rich foods so guess that is helping.. still hve to go 2X week monitoring..

Growth scan nex Saturday at 34weeks..and if all goes ok with this one, then no more scan needed and csec on Oct 1 (tentatively) when I'll be 38+4 :baby:


----------



## brittany12

Yeah I’m not sure what was going through my mind! Had to of been the thought of not having 2 in diapers maybe! Haha! 

So far he’s doing pretty well but like I said he’s been showing interest for time now and watching all of us go all the time probably helps! We’ll see how the rest of day 2 goes!


----------



## doddy0402

good to see all mums and babies still plodding on!
I am only aiming to be a week early with my csection so most definitely still an October baby.
I have my next next growth scan on Thursday so fingers crossed all looks good there.
We took the kids to Legoland on Friday and Saturday...4 hour trip down there, 2 nights in an unfamiliar bed, and 2 days of 8+ hours of walking in 25-30° heat WAS NOT FUN!! I am really suffering for it now, but I wanted to make sure the kids had had something exciting to do before everything is all 'baby' focussed again.


----------



## Demotivated

My fundal height was checked today and i m measuring a week behind :|
i somehow have a feeling that this baby will also plot under 10 percentile and be Small for gestational age.. growth scan is on Saturday, so lets see.

i am just so tired..I am going through a terrible bout of cold and my head is spinning...i am like i am done being pregnant, but i also don't want the baby to come out now.. arrghhh..

Rant over, lol!


----------



## butterflywolf

So I got bored and tried to find pictures from my last two pregnancies. I really feel the smallest this go around, but like her sister, she's measuring exactly on for the week. I'm just praying she'll still be a 9 lber lol. I know that sounds weird but I've only grown big babies.  

Anyway how is everyone doing today? I go for my 32 week apt tomorrow. Can't believe I have the 34 week and then every week after that. Can't believe how close we're all getting. I also saw some of you have your induction dates planned already! I'm hoping she'll come early like first week of Oct instead of closer to her due date. Halloween is my favorite holiday and I really want to take my two older kids trick or treating.


----------



## brittany12

You got me looking and comparing too today! Lol.. I was in so much pain last night and this morning so I told myself I wasn’t doing much today besides sitting with my feet up and relaxing my pelvis today. The kids have been so good and are napping now so I’ve been stuck to my phone doing nothing! Lol

First baby was lakelyn (33 weeks)
Second was Tallen (36 weeks)
And then third baby at 34 weeks


----------



## Teanna

Demotivated said:


> My fundal height was checked today and i m measuring a week behind :|
> i somehow have a feeling that this baby will also plot under 10 percentile and be Small for gestational age.. growth scan is on Saturday, so lets see.
> 
> i am just so tired..I am going through a terrible bout of cold and my head is spinning...i am like i am done being pregnant, but i also don't want the baby to come out now.. arrghhh..
> 
> Rant over, lol!

I'm either dealing with allergies or a cold too. Pretty sure it will be a cold but I'm still in denial I'm sick. Hopefully you feel better soon. I was measuring 1.5 weeks behind from 26-29 weeks, then suddenly now I'm a week ahead. My midwife isn't concerned unless there is a difference of 3 weeks.


----------



## Teanna

Had my 31+3 week midwife appointment today. Measuring 32 weeks, which is a change as I've been almost 1-2 weeks behind the past couple appointments. She's finally not breech anymore which is nice to know, I was convinced she would never turn for some reason. I'm mostly just struggling with back ache when I sit too long and rib pain since her butt is right under my right side of my ribs and it's a lot harder to take deep breathes. Besides that though I feel good and still managing my regular fitness routine so far so can't complain too much.


----------



## Shorty88

So after finally taking the cot down and getting hubby to build it.. I no longer like it :blush:

We have sold it and bought a new one that should be here tomorrow... 

I don't know about you but my nesting is so strong the last couple of days like banging headache at all the things I want done.

Kids go back to school on Thursday (mine have been off since end of june) so I cannot wait for that.. 3 whole hours to myself lol 

When should I pack my hospital bag and start washing the babys clothes? 26 days till my section


----------



## brittany12

Shorty88 said:


> So after finally taking the cot down and getting hubby to build it.. I no longer like it :blush:
> 
> We have sold it and bought a new one that should be here tomorrow...
> 
> I don't know about you but my nesting is so strong the last couple of days like banging headache at all the things I want done.
> 
> Kids go back to school on Thursday (mine have been off since end of june) so I cannot wait for that.. 3 whole hours to myself lol
> 
> When should I pack my hospital bag and start washing the babys clothes? 26 days till my section

If it were me, I’d do it now! But I’m a planner so I tend to do things several times over! Like with DD I packed it and repacked it a good 4-5 times! Had car seat base in my car at 32 weeks (just base not the actual seat) and such. I’m holding out on installing the base this time only because my car is one row and I will have 3 car seats in one row! I’ll probably have DH rearrange all the seats and install base around 37 weeks! The diaper bag is halfway packed but I haven’t started doing anything with a hospital bag yet for dh and myself. I honestly don’t remember if I got ours together before having my second or not. Lol with my first I for sure did! Lol. 

I have ordered a going home outfit for a boy and now I need to get something for a girl! I also need to get a couple more things ordered and some more diapers and wipes would t hurt anyone. But we’re basically just waiting it out around here!


----------



## Shorty88

Anyone else notice on some signatures that the baby has now turned?


----------



## playgirl666

Shorty88 said:


> Anyone else notice on some signatures that the baby has now turned?

i noticed that! my baby is head down and very low, it hurts down there lol x


----------



## Shorty88

playgirl666 said:


> i noticed that! my baby is head down and very low, it hurts down there lol x


Omg same.. I'm in agony.. I was never like this on my other two.. i literally cant sit down only lie driving is becoming a nightmare and walking is so un comfortable x


----------



## Nolimitxox

My boy has been head down almost the entire pregnancy. I think he's facing forward though. At least he has been for our last few scans. 

Our baby shower was this last Sunday and I was just overwhelmed by our friends and family. So much love for this little boy and he isn't even here yet. Afterwards we went to get a 3d/4d scan. 

Here's my little stinker. He smiles when he hears me laugh. He did it twice during the scan. :cloud9:


----------



## xjessibabyx

32 weeks today and had my growth scan.. Baby is on the 30th centile, they confirmed my placenta is not low lying and she has finally turned and is head down!! I am so happy! Keeping my fingers crossed she stays head down and continues to grow well :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies

Glad to see your all doing well. @Demotivated so happy to hear ure blood presure is back down to normol that's good to hear.

It's been so hot here again the past few days. Not fun when ure heavily pregnant but it's going to cool down tommorow thank God.

My itching is back with a vengeance. Hoping it's just to do with the heat and not my bile acid levels. It was at 34 weeks that it got bad with DD. 

I had my whooping cough vaccine today and I have midwife again tommorow then back ul the hospital again on friday for more monitoring and bile acid bloodtest. 

My bump has dropped so much and been having some painful Braxton hicks contractions in my belly and my back but thankfully they fizzle out. 
Pelvis is still agony but I'm just plodding along. Literally lol:jo:

I found a photo of me at 33 weeks with DD and put it next to one of me now. And tbh I think I'm roughly about the same size. 

First photo is me at 33 weeks with DD and the photo of me in the shorts is me yesterday


----------



## Suggerhoney

xjessibabyx said:


> 32 weeks today and had my growth scan.. Baby is on the 30th centile, they confirmed my placenta is not low lying and she has finally turned and is head down!! I am so happy! Keeping my fingers crossed she stays head down and continues to grow well :)

That's fantastic hon. U may find that baby will really start gaining now she may of been just a slow starter. It's so good she is a healthy size and the right way around.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nolimitxox said:


> My boy has been head down almost the entire pregnancy. I think he's facing forward though. At least he has been for our last few scans.
> 
> Our baby shower was this last Sunday and I was just overwhelmed by our friends and family. So much love for this little boy and he isn't even here yet. Afterwards we went to get a 3d/4d scan.
> 
> Here's my little stinker. He smiles when he hears me laugh. He did it twice during the scan. :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 1066960
> View attachment 1066962

So cute hon look at them chubby cheeks. All these chubby cheek baby scan photos are making me melt. So darn adorable. 
I have a growth scan next week but it's only a 2D one:-(


----------



## Shorty88

Hello morning sickness didn't think I would see you again :brat:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Hello morning sickness didn't think I would see you again :brat:

Oh no not you to hon. I'm the same. Been feeling so sick all night and all day. ](*,)


----------



## doddy0402

growth scan done. placenta and cord look normal. Femur length is still under 5th percentile, estimated fetal weight has dropped from 12th to just under 5th percentile. 
The scan woman think this is mostly due to the unusual leg measurements throwing off the weight calculations, but need to see what the midwife thinks tomorrow (consultant is on holiday this week!)
Trying not to stress, because she kept reassuring me that everything else looked fine, but it really wasnt the news we were hoping for...!


----------



## Demotivated

doddy0402 said:


> growth scan done. placenta and cord look normal. Femur length is still under 5th percentile, estimated fetal weight has dropped from 12th to just under 5th percentile.
> The scan woman think this is mostly due to the unusual leg measurements throwing off the weight calculations, but need to see what the midwife thinks tomorrow (consultant is on holiday this week!)
> Trying not to stress, because she kept reassuring me that everything else looked fine, but it really wasnt the news we were hoping for...!

May b he is just a short baby.. it is ok.. as long as had circumfrence/bpd are ok.
could also be that growth spurt is on the cards and femur will catch up..

With us, it is always abdominal circumfrence, which is low.. and it throws off the calculations for weight, but doc says to expect a thin baby only.

I can understand your anxiety, but you are almost there.. I have my growth scan too on Saturday, and expecting him to drop as well but its fine. may b we just make small babies :)


----------



## doddy0402

Demotivated said:


> May b he is just a short baby.. it is ok.. as long as had circumfrence/bpd are ok.
> could also be that growth spurt is on the cards and femur will catch up..
> 
> With us, it is always abdominal circumfrence, which is low.. and it throws off the calculations for weight, but doc says to expect a thin baby only.
> 
> I can understand your anxiety, but you are almost there.. I have my growth scan too on Saturday, and expecting him to drop as well but its fine. may b we just make small babies :)

I've calmed down a little now - a little shortie is most definitely something I can deal with, and his head is the most important and which is just under the 50%ile, so I need to keep looking on the bright side! Could really do with the next few weeks to hurry up though, the stress is going to give a heart attack haha!
good luck for Saturday.xx


----------



## brittany12

At my weekly appointment now! I expect everything to still look good! Next week should be when things start to get real! I’ll have a growth scan, all my other checks and he will check to see if I’m dilated any and it’s possible he may start NST! We’ll see!


----------



## Sander

Sounds like you’re growing a cute shorty Doddy :p

Exciting to hear about weekly checks now! 

I have a ton of doctors appointments over the next couple of weeks. Since I’m getting a 2nd opinion on the section and it’s in a different city, I have twice the appointments - so like 1 for the OB here in town, 1 for the anesthesiologist consult in town, then both those appointments again in the other city. Plus the regular midwife visits - so a lot of doctors!! It’s nice though, being so busy makes the time fly by. 

I’m having a hard time slowing down and taking it easy. Basically there are a bunch of things I want to get done before baby comes (and winter!) so it’s been kind of chaotic. We’ve never owned a house before let alone taken care of a yard, and ours is becoming overrun with crabgrass. So I’m out there every day pulling up more and more crabgrass, then we’re supposed to re-seed it all in the next week or two. Plus we have these giant unruly shrubs that need constant trimming and attention. Ugh I can’t wait until winter comes just so I can stop doing yard work :haha: 

That and we have a few leaky faucets that need to be fixed, one of which is relatively involved. Going to rip out the bathroom closet and make it open shelving. 

Aaaaaand at some point we should probably set some things up for the baby :haha:

Anyhow. This next month will just disappear I’m sure, then it’s baby time!


----------



## brittany12

Husband rant:

First let me say this.. he is great! He’s an amazing husband and has been awesome this entire pregnancy! He’s a wonderful dad. Most of this is because I’m huge and pregnant and hormonal and tired and hurting and uncomfortable and all the things at this point! 

So here’s my rant.. and I just need to get it out here to feel better and move on with the rest of this pregnancy! 
Background about us to make this make sense more: 
He is partners with his dad and uncle for a new construction plumbing business. So he is the boss but also does physical labor too. Some days he doesn’t have to do much and gets home like a normal person some times he works til 8:30-9:00 at night.. perks of being a boss right! I have always been PRN (work as I’m needed when people take off) in X-ray and really it was only like 1 tome a month maybe more but not much. Then a year ago the plumbing company basically needed me to work so for the last year (which means this entire pregnancy) I’ve been working there 30-40 hours a week, granted a lot of my work can be done from home so the more pregnant I get the more I stay and work from home instead of going into the office. Even though I work from home most days of the week now, I STILL have both kids 24/7. Whether I go into the office or not they’re with me. So I get them up, I get them changed, I get the breakfast, I load them up in the car by myself, i do all the appointments, all the activities, I am 100% stay at home mom + full time working at the office/home at the same time. I also have a photography business.. I control how busy that is and I really kept it slow this year because I was pregnant and I am officially on maternity leave for that. He does keep the kids at the office for me when I go to my appointments, he plays with the kids when he gets home, he helps with baths and bedtime every night, he will take a kid sometimes both if he is outside doing stuff.. he definitely does his “share” after work with them.

So basically I think most people would agree we both work and we both take care of the kids.. what’s the big deal lady? 

Normally, nothing... lately everything because I’m so pregnant. I’m “nesting”. I hurt, I can hardly breathe or get up from sitting and sleeping is a joke. Y’all agree I’m sure. So when it comes to housework and dinner and such I need all the help more now than ever! We had sooo much laundry a few weeks ago, probably a good 8 loads plus 2-3 that needed washing. I did ALL of it in one day so that we could be caught up with it. He has literally helped with 1 load since and now it’s piling up again and I have a very hard time bending over to get laundry in and out (we have front loaders and they are so low). I physically have a difficult time with it. Why should I have to ask him to help? It’s his laundry too and I’m working just as much! Dinner.. I’ve been the one to cook dinner for several months probably. We normally go 50/50 here but he has hardly had to cook dinner recently as I’ve just done it. Tonight he cooked dinner. 4 little pork chops and 1 cup of rice for a family of 4 (one pregnant lady, 1 toddler that eats like a teenager, him and our 4 year old daughter) this is clearly not enough food for our family. I feel so selfish speaking like that because I know there’s so many people that don’t even get dinner, but by the grace of god we’re blessed to have plenty of food to feed our family. We just got done working on a couple projects outside and I’m totally hurting and paying for it now so he cooked the dinner. He puts our son in the high chair in dining room, daughter at the bar top in the kitchen and he comes and sits with his food on the couch (I hadn’t gotten up to get my plate yet) I got sooo mad he left our 19 month old son alone in the dining room to eat!!!! Like seriously? His response.. he eats by himself all the time! Um bull crap no he does not! You can’t even see him! So he gets up finally and goes in there with him! I get up get my plate and there’s seriously like nothing on it. I immediately thought he gave my plate to one of the kids or just didn’t know how much I wanted.. I really only wanted the rice. The small pork chop was still plenty for me. I ask if there was more rice and he said no that’s all everyone got. When he said that I got heated again because literally you KNOW that’s not enough dinner for our family open a dang can or corn or green beans or something man! Really? His response was “I was cooking I couldn’t tell how much it was” y’all insert smoke blowing from my ears!!! I was like really? I’m sooooooo sorry you had to cook one night! So sorry to inconvenience you! But if you’re cooking you can see how much food you have!! I wanted to say so much more but I just shut my mouth cause of the kids. But this kind of stuff is just setting me off! Like I work my butt off too, I’m very pregnant and I have our kids 85% of the time by myself! Like I shouldn’t have to ask you to do ANYTHING! You can see what needs to be done. I bust my butt to straighten up every single day after the kids and keep our home cleaned up! Throwing some laundry in the wash or dryer or folding it or putting it away should be something you’re willing to do without being asked. Saying I’ll cook dinner tonight should be something you’re willing to do. Like don’t half ass stuff because that’s my biggest pet peeve and we’ve been together 13 years you know that! And then when I do get pissed do not feel like you have a right to get pissed off back! Not this time! Not to mention he still gets to do his hobbies whenever he wants!!! I’m not saying he doesn’t take a kid but he doesn’t ever have to wonder who will take his kids or if he can do it because of the kids. It’s just he’s going and no discussion about it... if I do say something about him not going then everyone and their momma get mad at me. Its also another pet peeve!!

Ugh! Sorry this is soOooo long but I just needed to get it out!


----------



## Sander

Ugh Brittany how frustrating. I get it, DH does zero laundry and zero cleaning. Anything I want done around the house (mowing the lawn, take out the garbage etc) I have to ask or it won’t get done. Plus although he does cook, he makes the world’s biggest mess!! I could cook dinner and clean up in the meantime in the same amount of time it takes me to clean the mess he makes from cooking. 

Anyways, he’s a good dad and he helps a lot - but I do understand the frustration!! I think it’s a guy thing :shrug:


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> Ugh Brittany how frustrating. I get it, DH does zero laundry and zero cleaning. Anything I want done around the house (mowing the lawn, take out the garbage etc) I have to ask or it won’t get done. Plus although he does cook, he makes the world’s biggest mess!! I could cook dinner and clean up in the meantime in the same amount of time it takes me to clean the mess he makes from cooking.
> 
> Anyways, he’s a good dad and he helps a lot - but I do understand the frustration!! I think it’s a guy thing :shrug:

Yes I think so too! It’s just by the end of the day after work and having kids I’m exhausted and in pain and just over the day and so he gets most of my frustrations, but some of it he brings on himself!
Yes I cook dinner and clean up as I’m cooking! It bugs me to have to clean a kitchen after dinner. I mean plates and such is one thing, but as I make everyone’s plates I go ahead and wash the pot or pan.. takes 30 seconds and it’s done. Feel better today but I’m sure something will set me off tonight lol! Ugh! 

Don’t want to rush the last month with my 2 babies and the very last time I’ll be pregnant but also so ready to not be so moody and in pain and big.


----------



## Demotivated

It is frustrating..and many times I lash out on my husband as well.. but I give him the benefit of doubt.. on most days he is a great husband and excellent father, so we get by with it. I know several folks who don't even change baby's nappies or play with them . Well :|
Another few weeks!!

Have my growth scan in an hour. Expecting him to drop as has been the pattern but really hope the flow, liquor n all r maintained..


----------



## Demotivated

As expected, crap scan and I am really scared now.
My amniotic fluid has gone down to 7.2 so I have to get IV fluids and steroid shots today.
Baby is measuring 4lb 3oz and his tummy is measuring really behind so very thin, like really thin.. so that is freaking me out.

The reason is that my placenta is small and nutrition to baby is sub optimal. I just have to wait it out. I m yet to meet OB but I reckon there are several scans, IVs and NSTs lined up for me in next 3 weeks.

Tentative csec now at around 37 weeks.


----------



## doddy0402

Demotivated said:


> As expected, crap scan and I am really scared now.
> My amniotic fluid has gone down to 7.2 so I have to get IV fluids and steroid shots today.
> Baby is measuring 4lb 3oz and his tummy is measuring really behind so very thin, like really thin.. so that is freaking me out.
> 
> The reason is that my placenta is small and nutrition to baby is sub optimal. I just have to wait it out. I m yet to meet OB but I reckon there are several scans, IVs and NSTs lined up for me in next 3 weeks.
> 
> Tentative csec now at around 37 weeks.

I'm sorry it didnt go well! Glad you have had the steroids and that they are monitoring closely though. 
Fingers crossed you get to 37 weeks without too much more drama! These babies are troublemakers!x


----------



## playgirl666

has anyone lost any of there mucus plug? i have lost about 3 bits this past week x


----------



## brittany12

no Loss of plug but lightning crotch came this morning. First time this pregnancy


----------



## playgirl666

brittany12 said:


> no Loss of plug but lightning crotch came this morning. First time this pregnancy

that hurts dont it! i have lost 2 lots of my plug today, i no they say it can grow back x


----------



## Nolimitxox

brittany12 said:


> no Loss of plug but lightning crotch came this morning. First time this pregnancy

I started getting this too the last few days. Especially at work when I'm on the move. It's horrible.


----------



## Demotivated

Had my shower today. Wasn't in mood till yesterday but husband cheered me up. So thankful to God for him and my friends who planned it.
We haven't told anyone abt the gender so the theme was purple & yellow.. loved every bit of it :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
I haven't had the chance to read through the thread yet but thought I wud update you all.
It's been a very eventful 2 days.
Yesterday I started getting the contractions again but brushed it off as Braxton hicks. Anyway as the day progressed I noticed I kept getting these pains and my lower back was so painful and I had so much presure like something was forcing down.
The contractions ended up getting to 3 mins apart then 2 mins. I was kept in hospital and examined but cervix is soft but still not dilated so they kept me in over night to keep an eye on things.
The contractions fizzled out for about 1 hour then returned again but were not as close together.
Somehow I managed to get some sleep but not much but by morning the contractions and back ache had completely fizzled out so I was sent home.
However since being home I've lost my mukas plug. I was losing small bits of it which looked stringy and thick but then I lost a massive bit which looked like rubber and had dark brown inside it. After losing that when I wiped I had the normol clear mukas but it had blood in it. Which I believe is the bloody show. It happened twice when I wiped after losing the huge plug.
I have rang them and ive been told to put on a sanitary towel which I have and if the contractions come back and get painful and regular or if my waters break I need to call them and go back in.

Baby is also now 4/5 engaged. He was completely free on Friday but he is starting to go down now.

I feel ok at the minute. A bit period crampy but its not contracting just feels like when ure period is about to start. Back is a bit achey but not as much as yesterday and the tops of my legs ache which is a bit odd.
They said it definitely sounds like I've had the show but that I just got to sit tight rest and keep an eye on things.

I know u can lose bits of the plug and it be like a yellow colour and that doesnt mean labour is about to start any time soon. But this had blood In it. Its was sticky and just gross. It actually looked like a plug to which is weird lol.
Bit worried because its still a bit early but do u guys think things cud be stirring?

I was also told to get my hospital bag packed which I have done today so there all packed now just incase. 

On a brighter note its September which means baby will hopfully be here this month. Hoping I can get ti 36 weeks tho and things dont start in the next week. 
I'm I wishful thinking?


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> I haven't had the chance to read through the thread yet but thought I wud update you all.
> It's been a very eventful 2 days.
> Yesterday I started getting the contractions again but brushed it off as Braxton hicks. Anyway as the day progressed I noticed I kept getting these pains and my lower back was so painful and I had so much presure like something was forcing down.
> The contractions ended up getting to 3 mins apart then 2 mins. I was kept in hospital and examined but cervix is soft but still not dilated so they kept me in over night to keep an eye on things.
> The contractions fizzled out for about 1 hour then returned again but were not as close together.
> Somehow I managed to get some sleep but not much but by morning the contractions and back ache had completely fizzled out so I was sent home.
> However since being home I've lost my mukas plug. I was losing small bits of it which looked stringy and thick but then I lost a massive bit which looked like rubber and had dark brown inside it. After losing that when I wiped I had the normol clear mukas but it had blood in it. Which I believe is the bloody show. It happened twice when I wiped after losing the huge plug.
> I have rang them and ive been told to put on a sanitary towel which I have and if the contractions come back and get painful and regular or if my waters break I need to call them and go back in.
> 
> Baby is also now 4/5 engaged. He was completely free on Friday but he is starting to go down now.
> 
> I feel ok at the minute. A bit period crampy but its not contracting just feels like when ure period is about to start. Back is a bit achey but not as much as yesterday and the tops of my legs ache which is a bit odd.
> They said it definitely sounds like I've had the show but that I just got to sit tight rest and keep an eye on things.
> 
> I know u can lose bits of the plug and it be like a yellow colour and that doesnt mean labour is about to start any time soon. But this had blood In it. Its was sticky and just gross. It actually looked like a plug to which is weird lol.
> Bit worried because its still a bit early but do u guys think things cud be stirring?
> 
> I was also told to get my hospital bag packed which I have done today so there all packed now just incase.
> 
> On a brighter note its September which means baby will hopfully be here this month. Hoping I can get ti 36 weeks tho and things dont start in the next week.
> I'm I wishful thinking?

omg sugger i hope ur ok and baby stays put abit longer, i have also lost some of my plug, about 4 bits over the past week x


----------



## Suggerhoney

This was after my contractions had settled a bit but then came back not as regular


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> omg sugger i hope ur ok and baby stays put abit longer, i have also lost some of my plug, about 4 bits over the past week x

Oh hon bless ya. It's ok to lose bits of it and it's just a pale yellow colour. Its mainly when u have the show as in the bloody show which I believe I had. I had a little pinky stretchy stuff when I wiped but it wasnt alot and then I had thick pale yellow stringy gloopy stuff and I was like I'm losing bits of my plug but wasnt to alarmed as there was no blood and it was only a few bits. But then I noticed a bite increase in mukas and that's when the actual plug came out. It was alot and big and was pale yellow but on the inside was dark which I think was old blood. Then when that came out and I wiped it was all this mukas with reddy pink blood.
Sitting here all worried now waiting for the next thing. Having presure In my vagina to urghhhh.


----------



## brittany12

Hopefully he doesn’t come yet!!! He needs to bake a little more! Stay rested and sitting as much as possible!


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh hon bless ya. It's ok to lose bits of it and it's just a pale yellow colour. Its mainly when u have the show as in the bloody show which I believe I had. I had a little pinky stretchy stuff when I wiped but it wasnt alot and then I had thick pale yellow stringy gloopy stuff and I was like I'm losing bits of my plug but wasnt to alarmed as there was no blood and it was only a few bits. But then I noticed a bite increase in mukas and that's when the actual plug came out. It was alot and big and was pale yellow but on the inside was dark which I think was old blood. Then when that came out and I wiped it was all this mukas with reddy pink blood.
> Sitting here all worried now waiting for the next thing. Having presure In my vagina to urghhhh.

I had my bloody show and water break at the same time with DS1, but I didn’t go into labour! Had to start the induction process 12 hours later and finally my body started labour another 6 hours after that. 

Luckily your water hasn’t broken as they have to deliver at that point. I’ve heard of some ladies losing their plugs early and still going full term. Hopefully that’s the case for you too! I remember with my son I secretly hoped for early labour just so I could meet him and be done with pregnancy - now I’m in no rush for him to come haha. I’ll take the discomfort of pregnancy over a stressful NICU stay anytime [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Hopefully he doesn’t come yet!!! He needs to bake a little more! Stay rested and sitting as much as possible!

Will do hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> I had my bloody show and water break at the same time with DS1, but I didn’t go into labour! Had to start the induction process 12 hours later and finally my body started labour another 6 hours after that.
> 
> Luckily your water hasn’t broken as they have to deliver at that point. I’ve heard of some ladies losing their plugs early and still going full term. Hopefully that’s the case for you too! I remember with my son I secretly hoped for early labour just so I could meet him and be done with pregnancy - now I’m in no rush for him to come haha. I’ll take the discomfort of pregnancy over a stressful NICU stay anytime [-o&lt;

I really dont want my waters breaking I wud freek out. Hopfully i can keep him in there for another 2 or 3 weeks. Xx


----------



## Shorty88

Glad things have slowed down @Suggerhoney hopefully it will stay that way for another couple of weeks..

Can you ladies believe its September?? Most can officially say I'm having my baby next month eek... some might be september babies too x

Section is 21 days away!!! Like how???this is flying in. I dont know if I want it to rush so I can meet the baby or go slow so I can treasure every day as my last time being pregnant!?

I still haven't done my hospital bag yet so finishing that is on my list this week..

I am in a lot of pain lately with acid reflux like really bad so that part of me just wants it over so I'm not in pain anymore...

I'm in the hospital tomorrow (tue) (its 3:30 am in ireland on monday morning now.. thank you acid reflux for having me awake ) to meet the anesthetist and sign everything about the section. I am seeing the doc as well as I'm not coping mentally very well with this pregnancy it's been a lot with all the blood sugars needles and the insulin and the acid reflux as well as being a mom, wife and carer for my dd. I would be lying if I said I haven't struggled these last couple of weeks.

Hoping they will check me internally as I'm in a lot of pain like baby has engaged big time but I cannot go naturally so that is freaking me out big time.. some pretty strong braxton hicks has taken my breath away over the last couple of days so I'm just nervous for what is to happen over the next 3 weeks.

Hubby had a vivid dream I had the baby this Saturday so that is freaking me out lol he never has anything like that so hoping he isnt predicting the future lol 

Hope Hurricane Dorian isnt affecting anyone or anyone family here.. it looks very scary.. we dont get anything like that in Ireland ever so I couldn't imagine how scary it is x


----------



## Nolimitxox

31+4 weeks! Time is flying. 

Glad things have leveled out for now Sugger. I hope it stays that way!!! Super scary what's happening to you.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Rest and take it easy Sugger. FX he stays put for another few weeks. 

Im super excited for everyone and super nervous at the same time. My Braxton hicks contractions has been a little crampy when it hits me with a little back pain kick.. We are almost there ladies..:D8-[:shock:


----------



## LNWXO

Hope your ok Sugger? How are you feeling today?
I have also been loosing my plug for a week or so now, only little bits though! And the lightening crotch is unreal! X


----------



## WishMeABaby

LNWXO said:


> Hope your ok Sugger? How are you feeling today?
> I have also been loosing my plug for a week or so now, only little bits though! And the lightening crotch is unreal! X

I haven't seen any "plug," but YES!! the lighting crotch got me a few times yesterday. 

Ugh its 4:43am in the morning here and of course I've been up every hour to use the rest room to trying to find a good position to now enjoying my little one kicking and hiccuping.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Glad things have slowed down @Suggerhoney hopefully it will stay that way for another couple of weeks..
> 
> Can you ladies believe its September?? Most can officially say I'm having my baby next month eek... some might be september babies too x
> 
> Section is 21 days away!!! Like how???this is flying in. I dont know if I want it to rush so I can meet the baby or go slow so I can treasure every day as my last time being pregnant!?
> 
> I still haven't done my hospital bag yet so finishing that is on my list this week..
> 
> I am in a lot of pain lately with acid reflux like really bad so that part of me just wants it over so I'm not in pain anymore...
> 
> I'm in the hospital tomorrow (tue) (its 3:30 am in ireland on monday morning now.. thank you acid reflux for having me awake ) to meet the anesthetist and sign everything about the section. I am seeing the doc as well as I'm not coping mentally very well with this pregnancy it's been a lot with all the blood sugars needles and the insulin and the acid reflux as well as being a mom, wife and carer for my dd. I would be lying if I said I haven't struggled these last couple of weeks.
> 
> Hoping they will check me internally as I'm in a lot of pain like baby has engaged big time but I cannot go naturally so that is freaking me out big time.. some pretty strong braxton hicks has taken my breath away over the last couple of days so I'm just nervous for what is to happen over the next 3 weeks.
> 
> Hubby had a vivid dream I had the baby this Saturday so that is freaking me out lol he never has anything like that so hoping he isnt predicting the future lol
> 
> Hope Hurricane Dorian isnt affecting anyone or anyone family here.. it looks very scary.. we dont get anything like that in Ireland ever so I couldn't imagine how scary it is x

I remember when I was a kid about 7 yes old and we had a hurricane here in england and it was so scary and caused alot of damage so I cant even imagine how these poor people in Florida are coping right now. I just pray for all there safet . It's so scary.

Not long for you now hon. Hopfully if I dont go into labour b4 my induction will be the same day as you 23rd September. I'm hoping I will get the official date at my appointment on wed. Seems like I have been waiting for ever for a date lol.
This will prob be my last pregnancy as well because I'm 40 in December but I guess u can say never say never and plenty of womon are having babies In there 40s now but I'm not sure I can go through all this worry again.
I cant wait to have this little boy in my arms just so I know he is safe. But even then I'll still worry. I guess that's the joy of being a mum lol. U dont stop worrying.
3 weeks is so close. I packed my hospital bag yesterday so that's all done. Just have to pack a few last minute things if u go into labour or the day b4 my induction like phone chrager' medication' phone lol' and my maternity notes.
Can u believe were having babies this month and the rest only next month.
It's crazy even tho it's gone so slow for me I can still remember posting when I was only about 4 weeks pregnant and now here we all are right at the end eeeeeek.
Hope u dont go into labour b4 ure section hon. That must be scary. Is there any reason ure having a section and cant go into labour? Just out of curiosity? If ure last 2 were sections its possible to have vbak so then u wudnt have to worry so much if labour did start. Can they not do the section earlier. Like around 37 38 weeks instead? Just to put ure mind at rest a bit. Have u laboured on ure own b4? Sorry so many questions.
Hopfully nothing will start and u get to ure section date with no problems. [-o&lt;



Nolimitxox said:


> 31+4 weeks! Time is flying.
> 
> Glad things have leveled out for now Sugger. I hope it stays that way!!! Super scary what's happening to you.
> 
> View attachment 1067256

Thank you hon. You look lovely<3
Nothing much happening today other than an increase in CM. No more blood in it tho. It's just like very slimy and watery. Sorry to much TMI. LOL:sick:



WishMeABaby said:


> Rest and take it easy Sugger. FX he stays put for another few weeks.
> 
> Im super excited for everyone and super nervous at the same time. My Braxton hicks contractions has been a little crampy when it hits me with a little back pain kick.. We are almost there ladies..:D8-[:shock:

Thank you hon. Yes I hope so to. At least another week and a half I dont want him coming b4 35 weeks that's for sure. No dought I will still be sat here at 37 weeks. 

So ladies nothing much to report. The odd Braxton hicks but nothing to crazy lol. 
Big increase in CM today but no blood in it. Just very watery and slimy and slippery but that's about it. 
Feeling supper tired today so just chilling. 

34 weeks today :yipee:. Just noticed that the baby on my ticker has turned upside down Haha that's cool. 
Kids are back o school Wednesday so will be nice to have some peace and quite in the day time haha.:loopy:


----------



## brittany12

I’m here in SC on the coast so we’re watching it closely to see what it’s going to do! Prayers for the Bahamas though! Devastating hearing that poor momma cry please pray for me and my 4month baby that we make it! Her apartment complex roof came off and there was severe flooding up to almost the top floor. Some were trying to make it across to a higher building and some didn’t make it. So heartbreaking! The videos and photos from there have been heart wrenching!


----------



## Sander

Yes the hurricane is so scary hoping everyone stays safe!! 

Anyone else’s babe’s kicks feeling very painful? The past couple of days this baby has been kicking and moving so forcefully it’s actually hurting quite a lot!!


----------



## playgirl666

Sander said:


> Yes the hurricane is so scary hoping everyone stays safe!!
> 
> Anyone else’s babe’s kicks feeling very painful? The past couple of days this baby has been kicking and moving so forcefully it’s actually hurting quite a lot!!

i have noticed this aswell, mainly in the rib area, it bloody hurts x


----------



## Shorty88

Had my appointment today.. haven't had a growth scan since 28 weeks is that unusual??? Especially woth GD... I only have one more appointment on the 17th of September and then been admitted on the 21st of September to start steroid injections for my section on the 23rd.. signed all the legal documents.. had a mini scan I didn't see anything... the doc was training someone in so wasn't telling me anything.. I dont know what weight the baby is?? The head is fully engaged and hitting off scar tissue so that is why I am in so much pain nothing will change till I have the baby.. so in other words like it and lump it 

This day 3 weeks my baby will be here woohoo x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I have had growth scans at 24/28/33 and my last one is at 37 weeks.
Baby is engaged and has being for the past week, I was sent to triage today after seeing midwife as I said I was having small gushes,thankfully waters are still in tact though the midwife did say they are bulging and she could of broken them, was also getting tightenings which was picked up as well, she said she doesn't think I will go to full term though I said will see! My bp seems to have settled around 146/88 now I'm on medication and my last growth scan at 33 weeks estimated baby to be 6lb x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies I just had my growth scan and he is 6lb 13oz I'm sat here in tears. I'm so scared. I see the consultant in a minute I'm just here waiting to be seen now. 
I really cant give birth to a huge baby naturally I'm so scared.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Awe Sugger, everything will be alright. Dont worry so much, everything will work out you have to believe in yourself that you can do it. We all can do it and we will... hugs!!!


----------



## Shorty88

@Suggerhoney did they ever say if he got to a certain size they would bring you in earlier? 

Why can't you have a section again?


----------



## LNWXO

Ohhh sugger don’t be sad. Have you expressed your anxiety to your consultant? I wish they could be a little more understanding towards you and your situation, especially because of your past pregnancies and complications :(


----------



## LNWXO

Afm...

I went for a wee and wiped and had some plug (have been having for maybe 2 weeks now) little and often come away... but this time it had tinges of blood in it?
I have a midwife app today so I will bring it up. But does that mean anything? 

I had my plug some away bit by bit for a couple of weeks before having my son, but never any blood? X


----------



## Shorty88

LNWXO said:


> Afm...
> 
> I went for a wee and wiped and had some plug (have been having for maybe 2 weeks now) little and often come away... but this time it had tinges of blood in it?
> I have a midwife app today so I will bring it up. But does that mean anything?
> 
> I had my plug some away bit by bit for a couple of weeks before having my son, but never any blood? X


Could be the start of your bloody show I had that for 2 weeks or so before dd1 came


----------



## Demotivated

Wow sugger. I m sure you ll b overwhelmed. 
A big baby is sure enough reason to ask for early induction or csec.. 

I had our first NST today.. thnk God passed with flying colors. I m being given IV fluids every alternate day and the needle hurts :(
They prick the hand, just below fingers and today it took them 3 bloody attempts to get it right..! 
Hve to take 2 more and then a scan next week. My placenta has also matured and started calcification so probably 37 weeks is the max I'll go.. hope can keep cooking till then.. fingers crossed


----------



## brittany12

Sorry to all the craziness everyone is having!

My appointment is supposed to be tomorrow. Check for dilation, growth scan, NST, blood work everything, but there is legitimately a hurricane coming this afternoon/ tomorrow so I think it’s going to be canceled til next week :( 

I have had a lot of lightning crotch this week and more spd pain which makes me think baby has dropped! I really want to make it to October though so hoping nothing gets to crazy over here


----------



## Sander

I’m over here reading all your updates on the edge of my seat! Nothing that exciting is happening over here, waiting on my consult next Friday to hopefully (!) get a section date. Definitely won’t be until October though, no September baby for us! 

Having a security system installed today, when we first moved into this house our neighbour 3 houses down was shot and killed :shock: Its not that bad a neighbourhood - the shooting was a drug related thing - but there are a lot of break ins that happen in the city so it’s nice to have an alarm haha. Plus it lowered our insurance enough that it was basically free :haha:

DS1 also has a doctors appointment today - he’s had a funny lump on his back for ages. We took him in around 8 months and they did X-rays that came back normal, so now we just go back to check up on it. The doctor is guessing it’s just a rib that’s poking out a little. It’s been 6 months since we were there last so we’ll see what he says today. 

Hugs to everyone having a rough go, it must be a bit stressful to think about premature babies and inductions and sections etc! Hoping everyone has smooth deliveries and healthy babies :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> Awe Sugger, everything will be alright. Dont worry so much, everything will work out you have to believe in yourself that you can do it. We all can do it and we will... hugs!!!

I'm so scared hon I've been doing nothing but crying. I know I cant push out a big baby I have had 2 very traumatic births and now I'm so scared of tearing and him getting stuck like DS1 and needing forceps. I just hope and pray he comes b4 my induction[-o&lt;



Shorty88 said:


> @Suggerhoney did they ever say if he got to a certain size they would bring you in earlier?
> 
> Why can't you have a section again?

No hon they dont do anything if ure having a big baby. I cant have a section because I'm at to much of a high risk of bleeding out on the table due to my liver anti rejection medication.
I saw the consultant after and I still have no induction date. I'm absolutely gutted and cant stop crying because I'm so frightened. Esp after 2 previous traumatic births. I just can not do this hon.
I asked her if she cud give me a rough date but she said it will be the week starting the 23rd so anyway that whole week so I cud go to 38 weeks and he will be 9 1/2 to 10lbs but they dont seem to care hon.
I was so hoping I wud get my actual date today but now I have to wait another 2 weeks to get it when I'm 36+2. :-(



LNWXO said:


> Ohhh sugger don’t be sad. Have you expressed your anxiety to your consultant? I wish they could be a little more understanding towards you and your situation, especially because of your past pregnancies and complications :(

Yes hon I have but feel like I'm not being taken seriously. I'm so angry and hurt and upsett. They dont want me to have a section so why push me to go so far knowing that he is a huge baby which will then put me at a risk of a emergency c section. Its literally makes no sense. I was talking to her about my 2 traumatic births and she was just didnt seem all that bothered. She just said I wont have to go over 38 weeks but he will be 9 to 10bls if i go that far. Thanks for ure kind words hon.



LNWXO said:


> Afm...
> 
> I went for a wee and wiped and had some plug (have been having for maybe 2 weeks now) little and often come away... but this time it had tinges of blood in it?
> I have a midwife app today so I will bring it up. But does that mean anything?
> 
> I had my plug some away bit by bit for a couple of weeks before having my son, but never any blood? X

Hon I had my whole mukas plug and the bloody show come out on sunday so I'm hoping that means things are close and I will go into labour on my own b4 the induction.
My mukas plug was big a kind of light green in colour with brown on the inside of it and it looked like rubber it was so thick and large. Can see why they call it a plug now. I've never seen one b4. I also had the bloddy show just after when I wiped which was just normal mukas but with blood in. Had nothing since tho.

Ladies I do hope I go into labour b4 induction and it isn't to far of . I've been feeling very odd since losing the plug and having the bloody show.
Extreme lighting crotch that is feels as if a knife is being jabbed up ther . Lots and lots of presure in my lower abdomen and cervix area. Also sharp twinges between the vjay hole and butt hole (sorry TMI)
Babies head feels so so low. I have extreme exhaustion and lower back and pelvic pain.
Also feels like my waters are about to break and pain in my groan.

Bump has dropped loads is so so low.
Really hope he will be here in the next week or two. I did want him to stay put until 37 weeks but not now I know he is so big.


I've been in the ICP support group on FB expressing my worries and again being told that the growth scans are not accurate. My bump isnt even that big so I just dont understand it.

A lovely girl she had a growth scan and they told her her baby was going to be only 6lbs and her baby was 9lb 7oz so it was way way way out with her. I dont know maybe I shouldn't take the growth scan so seriously but I was just so gobsmacked when she said 6lb 13oz that's nearly 7lbs and I cud have another 3 to 3 and a half weeks to go. :cry:


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Sorry to all the craziness everyone is having!
> 
> My appointment is supposed to be tomorrow. Check for dilation, growth scan, NST, blood work everything, but there is legitimately a hurricane coming this afternoon/ tomorrow so I think it’s going to be canceled til next week :(
> 
> I have had a lot of lightning crotch this week and more spd pain which makes me think baby has dropped! I really want to make it to October though so hoping nothing gets to crazy over here

Are u near Florida hon oh please keep safe sweetheart I'm thinking of you.


----------



## brittany12

Suggerhoney said:


> Are u near Florida hon oh please keep safe sweetheart I'm thinking of you.

 I’m in SC on the coast so not far from Florida.. we’ve had some winds pick up tonight and over night tonight and tomorrow will be the worst. We’re expected lots of rain and wind and so much storm surge to cause flooding issues. It floods so bad around here just with the tide of the ocean that any kind of storm creates problems much less having a hurricane. 

My appointment was canceled but praying things aren’t too bad around here and I can get in early next week. I’ll be 36 weeks come Sunday/Monday so very interested to see where we are on the growth scan as well as dilation and effacement. Really want to make it to 10/1 at least even with all the aches and pains! But we’ll see!


----------



## playgirl666

booked in for induction on the 27th of this month! cant wait x


----------



## Jessie7003

Sorry to hear about all the craziness ladies. Hope all our little babies stay put a while longer! 

AFM things look brilliant with my OH. We've been doing great. Maternity leave started today so that's me finished until the 29th June 2020. I'm so glad because I was getting absolutely exhausted in work and the pains I've had are insane. First baby so not sure whether they are braxton hicks or that lightning crotch but it's just a sharp pain that makes me double over and then a tightness then it goes away. It comes and goes whenever it feels like it, so it seems haha! 

I have midwife on Tuesday and hopefully baby is still head down because she has a tendency to flip about a lot but was head down 2 weeks ago. As I'm low risk I only see my midwife every 3 weeks. I've been having sickness every now and then and lots of acid reflux but other than that and the pains all seems good.

I reckon I'll go overdue but hopefully not. Everyone thinks I'll go early because I'm very petite and my bumps getting very big. I would love to go around 39 weeks as soon as baby is proper full term.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

brittany12 said:


> I’m in SC on the coast so not far from Florida.. we’ve had some winds pick up tonight and over night tonight and tomorrow will be the worst. We’re expected lots of rain and wind and so much storm surge to cause flooding issues. It floods so bad around here just with the tide of the ocean that any kind of storm creates problems much less having a hurricane.
> 
> My appointment was canceled but praying things aren’t too bad around here and I can get in early next week. I’ll be 36 weeks come Sunday/Monday so very interested to see where we are on the growth scan as well as dilation and effacement. Really want to make it to 10/1 at least even with all the aches and pains! But we’ll see!

Stay safe xx


----------



## HLx

Dont want to jinx myself too soon here! But after being in hospital the last few days and needing steroids and all other medications for a very eager baby at 30 weeks, there is a big chance baby could be an october baby (originally due 9th November) I will be 36 weeks on October 12th, and basically he could arrive any time between now and then, I dont want a September baby, he will be too premature! But from October, that will be okay! Fingers crossed hes still a november baby, but if not, he will be apart of your group instead :)


----------



## Jessie7003

HLx said:


> Dont want to jinx myself too soon here! But after being in hospital the last few days and needing steroids and all other medications for a very eager baby at 30 weeks, there is a big chance baby could be an october baby (originally due 9th November) I will be 36 weeks on October 12th, and basically he could arrive any time between now and then, I dont want a September baby, he will be too premature! But from October, that will be okay! Fingers crossed hes still a november baby, but if not, he will be apart of your group instead :)

Fingers crossed baby stays put but if not babys born from 30 weeks can do very well after a NICU or scbu stay so dont worry too much and the longer you go the better he will do x


----------



## playgirl666

heres a profile pic of baby, it was the best she could get as babys head is very very low down x


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> I’m in SC on the coast so not far from Florida.. we’ve had some winds pick up tonight and over night tonight and tomorrow will be the worst. We’re expected lots of rain and wind and so much storm surge to cause flooding issues. It floods so bad around here just with the tide of the ocean that any kind of storm creates problems much less having a hurricane.
> 
> My appointment was canceled but praying things aren’t too bad around here and I can get in early next week. I’ll be 36 weeks come Sunday/Monday so very interested to see where we are on the growth scan as well as dilation and effacement. Really want to make it to 10/1 at least even with all the aches and pains! But we’ll see!

Oh Britt please stay safe hon I am thinking of you. [-o&lt;



Jessie7003 said:


> Sorry to hear about all the craziness ladies. Hope all our little babies stay put a while longer!
> 
> AFM things look brilliant with my OH. We've been doing great. Maternity leave started today so that's me finished until the 29th June 2020. I'm so glad because I was getting absolutely exhausted in work and the pains I've had are insane. First baby so not sure whether they are braxton hicks or that lightning crotch but it's just a sharp pain that makes me double over and then a tightness then it goes away. It comes and goes whenever it feels like it, so it seems haha!
> 
> I have midwife on Tuesday and hopefully baby is still head down because she has a tendency to flip about a lot but was head down 2 weeks ago. As I'm low risk I only see my midwife every 3 weeks. I've been having sickness every now and then and lots of acid reflux but other than that and the pains all seems good.
> 
> I reckon I'll go overdue but hopefully not. Everyone thinks I'll go early because I'm very petite and my bumps getting very big. I would love to go around 39 weeks as soon as baby is proper full term.

Oh Jessie that is so good to hear about u and ure other half what a lovely turn around. 
Keep an eye on them pains hon if they get regular like 10 the 5 mins apart and get stronger it cud be contractions. Or it cud be the lovely Braxton hicks practice contractions. Isnt pregnancy fun Haha. 



HLx said:


> Dont want to jinx myself too soon here! But after being in hospital the last few days and needing steroids and all other medications for a very eager baby at 30 weeks, there is a big chance baby could be an october baby (originally due 9th November) I will be 36 weeks on October 12th, and basically he could arrive any time between now and then, I dont want a September baby, he will be too premature! But from October, that will be okay! Fingers crossed hes still a november baby, but if not, he will be apart of your group instead :)

Hello sweety and welcome to the October Bumkins. U already know me :hi:
Everyone else is lovely in here so ure fit in perfectly. Good to have u on board hon. 


playgirl666 said:


> heres a profile pic of baby, it was the best she could get as babys head is very very low down x
> 
> View attachment 1067514

Awww cute hon. I got an amazing profile of my little dude with his chubby little cheeks Haha. But he was low so cudnt see that much. He was sucking his thumb bless. I didnt get a photo tho so I cant share with u all sadly.
Ure baby is beautiful hon. 



playgirl666 said:


> booked in for induction on the 27th of this month! cant wait x

So glad u got ure date hon. Hope I get mine next it's been such a long wait to get one. Been told it will be the week starting the 23rd September and the earlier side of 37 weeks but looking forward to having a actual fixed date. Will get it on the 18th September when I'll be 36+2. Seems a few of us are having September babies. 
The September thread is so quite so I haven't been over there for a while now but I'm sure it will pick up again soon hopfully with lots of lovely birth announcements.

So ladies been having niggles all night and I've been having a few contractions on and off all day but now they have got closer together. Not been timing them but if they keep coming i will. They feel different to Saturdays ones and way more period crampy and sharp. I've had back ache all night and day and I have diareah and I feel sick and really not hungry. Not feeling the extreme exhaustion as much today just very achey. And off. 
Lots and lost of preasure in the cervix and foof:oops::oops::oops:

Back keeps cramping very odd.
Prob turn out to be nothing but I'm keeping an eye on it.


----------



## playgirl666

thank u sugger, im praying that u get ur date soon aswell, forgot to mention aswell baby is estimated at 5ib 5 atm x


----------



## Shorty88

@Suggerhoney I'm part of the September facebook group there has been a few babies born.. just not updated bnb x 

Anyone can join.. it's a very active fb group x


----------



## brittany12

We came out ok from the hurricane! It stayed off our coast thankfully so we didn’t get too much damage. A few trees and limbs down and power was out for about 10 hours so not that bad! We still have some rain and gusts of wind but I think we’re out of it now! 

Calling tomorrow to reschedule my dr appointment


----------



## Demotivated

Work from home started for me today.
So I can work from home till the time I don't have the baby and no leaves get deducted, yay..

Busy week lined up.. scan on Tuesday.. pls pray for me that the growth/fluid pick up and placenta behaves.. I really want to keep this babe cooking till 37weeks atleast..


----------



## brittany12

I was in a tonnnn of pain last night! So much pelvic pain which was mainly the right side and then back pain and then some weird constant ache around my entire belly and then pressure in my butt like you get before having baby! It was a rough night! 

Have to call this morning to reschedule my appointments. 

Also realized last night dh andni will need to rearrange our room because my side of the bed is right by the bathroom door and the bassinet will take up too much room and we will be able to get in and out of the bathroom. So we will have to move things around a little because it’s much easier for baby to be within arms reach than me having to get up and walk to baby 100 times a night and unless he wants to do that for me we’re rearranging the room!


----------



## brittany12

The doctors office was closed again today so I couldn’t make appointment.. I’ll have to try again Monday


----------



## Shorty88

How is everyone?? 

I dont know about the rest of you but for me I dont feel like I have much to say so not posting much :shrug: I am reading everyone's posts tho...

36 weeks tomorrow and omg I am dying with heart burn.. even prescription tablets aren't helping me.. water and ice caused me to have bad acid reflux like seriously water!!!!! I cannot wait to not be suffering with that anymore...

Monday 2 weeks till my section and I still haven't packed my hospital bags lol.. I have everything I just need to sort and put into my bag. Hoping to do it tomorrow lol.. everytime I go to sort it I get so tired and just leave it :shy:

I was reading the first couple of pages on this thread and how far we have all come.. pretty much have spoke to all you lovely ladies for most of 2019 :hugs:


----------



## brittany12

I’m just waiting around really! 

Still have to call Monday for my appointment, everything has been put off because of the storm and I’m kind of freaking out thinking he will check me and say this baby won’t be waiting til October to come! 

I’ve been feeling like the baby is about to fall right out!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Hospital bag packing tips: what do you suggest ladies who are having their second and third babies? 

33+2 today. Still working 45-50 hours a week. It's getting harder and more tiring. Trying to get everything sorted and finalized before leaving when I work in catering and manage over 25 student worker schedules on campus is really draining and challenging. 

Only 7ish more weeks. I really hope we don't go late. I'm like you Shorty. My heartburn is triggered by anything, even water.


----------



## Teanna

I'm also mostly waiting around now but still reading everyone's posts. 33+2 today and only 6 more days until my baby shower which I'm looking forward too, mostly so I can access what I still need to buy. I sorted out my daycare this week, which feels crazy soon but I'll be returning to work in January and there's there's always wait list nightmares here. 

I have a growth scan coming up on Sept 23rd at 35.5 weeks which 'm looking forward too. I had a genetic marker in my first trimester screening for possibly having a small baby but I actually think she's going to be on the higher end of average at full term so I'm not worried about IUGR. I was measuring ahead last appointment. 

Lately I've been worried about SPD. My pelvis is sore, especially when I first get up in the morning or have been sitting a while and get up. I can still walk and move around fine but worried this could be the start of it. Does it sound like it to anyone?


----------



## Shorty88

@Nolimitxox my cousins that live in America use the below baby list it's an irish website one but I think it can be used world wide..

Personally for me what I (but mostly my hubby) finds useful is using sandwich bags or ikea storage bags.. I put babys first outfit, nappy ,hat vest and baby grow into one bag so hubby is not searching for it.. he just pulls out the sandwich bag. I put all vests together in one bag and all baby grows in another, bibs in another ect.. found it worked best for me.. especially cause I ended up having c section and couldn't move from the bed right away x


----------



## HLx

Shorty88 said:


> @Nolimitxox my cousins that live in Ameica use the below baby list it's an irish website one but I think it can be used world wide..
> 
> Personally for me what I (but mostly my hubby) finds useful is using sandwich bags or ikea storage bags.. I put babys first outfit, nappy ,hat vest and baby grow into one bag so hubby is not searching for it.. he just pulls out the sandwich bag. I put all vests together in one bag and all baby grows in another, bibs in another ect.. found it worked best for me.. especially cause I ended up having c section and couldn't move from the bed right away x
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1067710

That is actually a really good idea and I've never thought of that!


----------



## Shorty88

HLx said:


> That is actually a really good idea and I've never thought of that!


It is a life safer and you can know what's clean and dirty as well


----------



## HLx

That would save a lot of rummaging and creasing everything else up in the case lol I just realised too your actually due on my birthday! I'm hoping baby is still a november baby, but the likelihood is he will be an october baby, knowing me we will end up sharing a birthday too!


----------



## playgirl666

nearly ended up in hospital today, was getting bad period like pains and a bad stitch pain that was coming and going, luckily they seemed to have stopped,but been told to go straight in if it happens again x


----------



## HLx

playgirl666 said:


> nearly ended up in hospital today, was getting bad period like pains and a bad stitch pain that was coming and going, luckily they seemed to have stopped,but been told to go straight in if it happens again x

 Take your time hun! I've been getting these frequently, amongst lower back pain, regular contractions 5 mins apart that does down then starts again, period pain, pressure and now today, 3 nose bleeds in just over 12 hours, headaches and sickness! Inreally need to to keep this baby in for so much longer!


----------



## Shorty88

HLx said:


> That would save a lot of rummaging and creasing everything else up in the case lol I just realised too your actually due on my birthday! I'm hoping baby is still a november baby, but the likelihood is he will be an october baby, knowing me we will end up sharing a birthday too!


I'm due 6th of October but my planned section is booked for 23rd of September. Due to previous sections and I have GD and on insulin... I always wanted a end if oct/start of November baby.. it's my fav time of year


----------



## Shorty88

playgirl666 said:


> nearly ended up in hospital today, was getting bad period like pains and a bad stitch pain that was coming and going, luckily they seemed to have stopped,but been told to go straight in if it happens again x


Say that was scary.. try time them next time but hopefully it doesn't happen again . I have been having really painful lightning crotch like cant sit cant walk pain.. not long enough or in a rythem enough for me to be concerned..

My blood sugars have gone crazy like I'm eating big meals and they are lower than my fasting numbers. I was told that can happen at 36/37 weeks.. if I have loads of low hypo numbers I have to go straight to hospital as it can be a sign the placenta is slowing down which is obviously dangerous for baby and me . hubby had a dream I went into labour today.. I do feel off but defo dont think i will go before my c section lol


----------



## HLx

Shorty88 said:


> I'm due 6th of October but my planned section is booked for 23rd of September. Due to previous sections and I have GD and on insulin... I always wanted a end if oct/start of November baby.. it's my fav time of year

Oh good luck with the section :) I'm kinda hoping baby will stay in until atleast the end of October, chances are not on my side right now lol


----------



## playgirl666

thank u ladies :) only got 19 days untill im induced now, i cant wait x


----------



## Demotivated

Time is flying by for most of us, wow

Did someone mention acidity/heartburn?
I hve just started getting it from yesterday and it's bad, arghh. Any tips pls?


----------



## LNWXO

Demotivated said:


> Time is flying by for most of us, wow
> 
> Did someone mention acidity/heartburn?
> I hve just started getting it from yesterday and it's bad, arghh. Any tips pls?

Yep! I’ve had it since about 16 weeks, and it’s gradually got worse and worse. Some nights its so bad. I take gaviscon, which you can take in pregnancy and definitely purs our the fire lol


----------



## LNWXO

Teanna said:


> I'm also mostly waiting around now but still reading everyone's posts. 33+2 today and only 6 more days until my baby shower which I'm looking forward too, mostly so I can access what I still need to buy. I sorted out my daycare this week, which feels crazy soon but I'll be returning to work in January and there's there's always wait list nightmares here.
> 
> I have a growth scan coming up on Sept 23rd at 35.5 weeks which 'm looking forward too. I had a genetic marker in my first trimester screening for possibly having a small baby but I actually think she's going to be on the higher end of average at full term so I'm not worried about IUGR. I was measuring ahead last appointment.
> 
> Lately I've been worried about SPD. My pelvis is sore, especially when I first get up in the morning or have been sitting a while and get up. I can still walk and move around fine but worried this could be the start of it. Does it sound like it to anyone?

Yes my spd causes me pain when I’ve been still for too long, so mostly at night or if I’m sat too long. I had it with my first pregnancy too. Luckily mine is painful, but it’s not gotten any worse so I’m kinda used to it now x


----------



## Shorty88

Demotivated said:


> Time is flying by for most of us, wow
> 
> Did someone mention acidity/heartburn?
> I hve just started getting it from yesterday and it's bad, arghh. Any tips pls?


Me I'm struggling really bad with it.. I'm on prescription tablets and they are not helping.. gaviscon is like sweets for me lol they dont even take the edge off my heartburn..

I haven't found anything that helps me yet..ice cold milk used to but not anymore


----------



## Demotivated

Shorty88 said:


> Me I'm struggling really bad with it.. I'm on prescription tablets and they are not helping.. gaviscon is like sweets for me lol they dont even take the edge off my heartburn..
> 
> I haven't found anything that helps me yet..ice cold milk used to but not anymore

Yes that's what I m drinking..cold milk.. helps momentarily..
Will ask doc on Tuesday abt meds . The burps r bad!!


----------



## Teanna

Demotivated said:


> Time is flying by for most of us, wow
> 
> Did someone mention acidity/heartburn?
> I hve just started getting it from yesterday and it's bad, arghh. Any tips pls?

Yup, I've had acid reflux on and off since 26 weeks. It's not like heartburn but when I sleep I get acid shooting up my throat and sometimes into my mouth without warning. I've had luck by sleeping on an incline and trying to eat less greasy foods late at night. Tums helps with the acidity a bit so at least if it comes up it doesn't burn as much. I had a bad night a few weeks ago where i burped in my sleep and acid shot up into my mouth startling me awake and ended up aspirating a bit, was terrified to sleep for a couple nights after that one.


----------



## Nolimitxox

I take Omeprazole and then tums between as needed. Doesn't solve the problem but helps tremendously!


----------



## brittany12

Spent today out getting all the things for baby! I was buying things here and there and splitting it up with my registry discounts but decided I’m over it and just buying it today and getting it over with!

I have a few things I have to order online because they’re online only, but other than that I just need to sort it out and get it put up! 

Also believe the baby’s bag is completely packed and I got most of mine and DHs bag packed! So crazy! I made a list as I packed of what I had for each of us and what I’d need to throw in there before we left like phone chargers and stuff. Also because of where we live we NEVER know what the weather is going to be, so I did t pack bottoms for my DH cause I don’t know if it’ll be 100 like today and he will need shorts or if it’ll be 40 degrees like it was a year ago at this time and he will need pants! I’ll be in leggings so that doesn’t matter and a nursing tank. If it’s cold I packed a couple sweaters to throw on so my part is good! 

I will be calling my doctors office in the morning after dropping my baby girl off at her first day of pre K school! So many emotions there, but mostly happy for her now! But kind of hoping they can get me in for an appointment ASAP! I’m so curious to see if I’m dilated at all and what this baby’s weight is estimated now! This weekend has been crazy down there and I still feel like the baby will be earlier than my other two! But I also thought that about my 2nd too and he only came a couple days early! 

My cervix though is like soooooooo low! I’m talking like about to fall out! I have no clue if this is normal or not but it’s never happened to me! Anyone else? It was an accidental feel by the way! I don’t typically feel around in there!


----------



## Demotivated

Wow ok I m not the only one, lol

Teanna, that must hve been scary! Glad u ok hon..

I'll probably take tums too coz mornings r bad for me :(


----------



## Nolimitxox

I keep them next to my bed on my stand. Usually it strikes in the middle of sleep like teanna was saying. The tums knock it out until morning


----------



## Teanna

Nolimitxox said:


> I keep them next to my bed on my stand. Usually it strikes in the middle of sleep like teanna was saying. The tums knock it out until morning

Thats where I keep mine too, Tums are gold. haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> @Suggerhoney I'm part of the September facebook group there has been a few babies born.. just not updated bnb x
> 
> Anyone can join.. it's a very active fb group x

Can u add me hon xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi lovies.

@brittany12 I'm so happy the storm didint hit you to bad that must of been such a worry.
My cervix is low as well and supper soft and getting tons of bad lightning crotch. It makes ure eyes water. Feel like baby has a little knife in there and is trying to stab his way out. Outchy.

@Demotivated praying ure scan brings good news.

@playgirl666 I've been like this for the past weeks hon and getting contractions that just fizzle out. But keep an eye on it.

ATM
I am in hospital again. Came in yesterday and I've been admitted. Was kept awake Thursday friday and Saturday because of contractions. Only for them to fizzle out by morning.
Been very itchy and I just feel so emotionally and physically drained.

I've had the test again to see if I'm about to go into labour but again was negative which to be honest I was disappointed about because it means all these horrible pains and contractions are for nothing.

I'm being kept in again today and then will see a doctor again tommorow.
Hoping they bring my induction forward because I cant go on like this anymore.
I feel physically and emotionally drained.

My bile acid levels have gone from a 17 to a 27 so are on the rise but it's still not classed as to high.

My nanna is still convinced I will have him on Wednesday on her birthday but I dought it.
I know no test is 100% and i dont know how accurate this test is but I was told if its positive it doesnt mean ure going into labour but that the hormone has just been detected and if its negative then its unlikely ure going to go into labour. I think it only detects up to 7 to 10 days.

I'm just so fed up ladies.
Sorry for the rant:brat:

On a brighter note I'm now 35 weeks. I had DD at 35+4 and I remember saying back when I got diognosed with cholestasis that if i can get to 35 weeks I'll be happy.
And here I am:happydance:


----------



## Demotivated

@Suggerhoney good that atleast the labour tests are not coming positive.. i have a feeling that you will have the baby at 36-37 weeks.. but as long as the baby is healthy, all is good.. 

My BP just shot to 150/90 :/
I went in for my last IV infusion and the nurse freaked me out.. called my OB but she had left for home so she has called me tmrw morning after I get my sonography done.. 

What bloody nonsense is happening :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> @Suggerhoney good that atleast the labour tests are not coming positive.. i have a feeling that you will have the baby at 36-37 weeks.. but as long as the baby is healthy, all is good..
> 
> My BP just shot to 150/90 :/
> I went in for my last IV infusion and the nurse freaked me out.. called my OB but she had left for home so she has called me tmrw morning after I get my sonography done..
> 
> What bloody nonsense is happening :(

Thanks hon. Wud be ok going to 36 weeks but just cant bear another 2 weeks like this. 
I'm still in hospital. 
Getting bad acid reflux and neuasa. 

Sorry about ure blood pressure hon. Was ure urine ok? Hope the blood presure goes back down. [-o&lt;


----------



## Demotivated

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon. Wud be ok going to 36 weeks but just cant bear another 2 weeks like this.
> I'm still in hospital.
> Getting bad acid reflux and neuasa.
> 
> Sorry about ure blood pressure hon. Was ure urine ok? Hope the blood presure goes back down. [-o&lt;

I hve those pee sticks at home which test for urine and they were totally negative.. same colour as water so atleast Clear there. Let's hope BP goes down too :(


----------



## brittany12

Demotivated said:


> I hve those pee sticks at home which test for urine and they were totally negative.. same colour as water so atleast Clear there. Let's hope BP goes down too :(

Omg! You can buy them to test for protein in your urine home? I need these!


----------



## Demotivated

brittany12 said:


> Omg! You can buy them to test for protein in your urine home? I need these!

Yeah I got them off Amazon. Not v expensive too..


----------



## xjessibabyx

Today I am 34 weeks and had my last scan! Baby is measuring great on the 21st centile and has stayed head down so I have the green light for a natural delivery with no induction! Last night I was surprised by my work colleagues to a lovely meal with gifts and flowers and balloons as I am now taking any remaining annual leave before official mat leave starts. Was so lovely of them! Here is a pic of my 34 week bump :)


----------



## Demotivated

Second scan Today. Marginally better. Though fluid has gone down to 7, baby's weight is around 5lbs. Doppler is better. Now gotta go fr NST on Saturday and scan#3 on 18th.
Next course of action to be decided then.

Oh and have been put on bp Meds. 100mg x2 Day..

Hope everyone keeps hanging in there...


----------



## playgirl666

been midwife today, they have picked up an infection, so gotta start anti biotics asap, also baby is 4/5 engaged x


----------



## brittany12

Everyone’s appointments are making me so ready to have mine tomorrow! It feels like forever since I’ve been seen! Only 2 weeks technically but those have only been BP and urine checks nothing else! 

The weather here has been so hot and muggy since the storm and it brought these things called lovebugs and they’re awful!!! They don’t bite or anything they just sworn you and your house and doors and there’s millions of them! Also ants everywhere! I’m so moody and just wake up in an awful mood and have zero patience!


----------



## Shorty88

Just lost a huge chunk of my mucus plug sorry TMI it does have a brown colour to it like old blood so could it be the start of my bloody show??

Will keep an eye on it..

I went for a long walk today and have been having on and off pains since.. I'm so unfit lol


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I can't believe our babies will soon be here, I'm hoping the days fly by now.

I saw mw today, bp 145/85 which I'm happy with, tablets are helping, urine clear, he's 2/5 engaged and I've being loosing my plug over the past 4 days, nothing to get excited over though as I know it can still regenerate but I've never lost it before so I'm secretly excited lol. My midwife asked today about induction because of my previous issues, I will see what consultant says next week but currently I'm happy to see how it goes, I would really like to go into labour naturally but I don't think my consultant will be happy with me going past 40 weeks x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Shorty88 said:


> Just lost a huge chunk of my mucus plug sorry TMI it does have a brown colour to it like old blood so could it be the start of my bloody show??
> 
> Will keep an eye on it..
> 
> I went for a long walk today and have been having on and off pains since.. I'm so unfit lol


Could be the start!! x


----------



## Jessie7003

Oooh sounds like a few babies want to make an early appearance! 

So at the midwife today I found out baby is lay back to back. That explains the awful lower back pain I've been getting! Also had a few really painful lightning crotch pains today and a few cramps on and off. Praying this isn't a sign of early labour as although I'm fed up I don't want to go into labour before 37 weeks and definitely not while baby is back to back! My midwife asked if I wanted referred to physio but by the time I would get an appointment baby would be here so I declined. She just told me to keep an eye out for signs of early labour.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Just lost a huge chunk of my mucus plug sorry TMI it does have a brown colour to it like old blood so could it be the start of my bloody show??
> 
> Will keep an eye on it..
> 
> I went for a long walk today and have been having on and off pains since.. I'm so unfit lol

Hi hon I lost mine over a week ago now and had bloody show. Still no sign of labour. Just alot of aches and pains. App u can lose the plug and have bloody show but can still go another few weeks. But keep an eye on things


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
I'm still in hospital:(
Having the worst acid reflux and neuasa all day and all night. No medication is working. 

I have been getting alot of pain in my right hand side in the liver area so I had my bloods done again today and had a scan on my liver and kidneys. 

Liver is fine but my right kidney is swollen which is what is causing the pain. 
It's quite normol in pregnancy for this to happen but does cause alot of pain. 
Prob will be going home tommorow and been told I can go to my induction date. 
I see the consultant next wed the 18th and will get my date. 
Just hope I dont have to go any further than 37 weeks because all this pain is unbearable and all I've done is cry. 

But I've been told 37 weeks is so much safer for baby as b4 37 weeks there can be alot of risks and health problems because there lungs are not fully mature. 
I had DD at 35+4 and her bring in SCBU for 17 days was so hard. We also nearly lost her because she had breathing problems even tho I had the steroid shots. 
So I've been doing alot I'd thinking and even tho I'm extremely fed up and uncomfortable and just want him here it's best for him to stay in there until 37 weeks. 
I need to think about him and not myself and I really do not want another premature NICU baby it's to scary.
He is measuring on the 90th percentile but I still feel like my bump is small. Guess will just have to wait and see. 

Here is my 35+1 weeks bump <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

#stillsmiling through the pain


----------



## Demotivated

Suggerhoney said:


> #stillsmiling through the pain

Awwww :)

Hugs

All the best . U r very strong and I m sure u ll sail thru the next 10 days


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> Awwww :)
> 
> Hugs
> 
> All the best . U r very strong and I m sure u ll sail thru the next 10 days

I hope so hon. Just hoping it dont get pushed any further than 37 weeks. 10 days feels far enough. It's like waiting for that first scan all over again lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So that was an interesting night in hospital. Some womon was in labour and her screaming woke me up. Oh my goodness it sounded like she was being murdered. 
Not the thing u want to hear when u know u have to go through it in the next 10 days. 
Its absolutely freaked me out. 
Definitely definitely having a epidural that screaming and shouting was horrendous. Sounded like she was being tortured. 

So just waiting for the doctor to come around and the doctor is waiting to hear back from urology about my swollen kidney and if the swelling is within the normol range..

Home today if all is well. 
It's my nannas 83rd birthday today. She was so convince I wud have baby today but I new I wudnt. Just hoping he dont come on friday as it's the 13th:shock:

Or the 21st sep because that's my uncles birthday and he is not a very nice person.


----------



## Shorty88

@Suggerhoney are they giving you steroids shots for the babys lungs if you are going earlier? Only asking cause I have to have 2 shots cause baby is coming at 38+1 anyone I talk to think there is no need as babys lungs should be ok x


----------



## HLx

Shorty88 said:


> @Suggerhoney are they giving you steroids shots for the babys lungs if you are going earlier? Only asking cause I have to have 2 shots cause baby is coming at 38+1 anyone I talk to think there is no need as babys lungs should be ok x

I've never thought of this myself but it does sound like a good idea to do anyway just incase, I dont think theres any harm in baby having steroids if it's not needed anyway, just to give them that extra boost as you know exactly when they are arriving anyway


----------



## doddy0402

Hope you are on your way home soon Sugger, can't imagine much worse than being on a ward with labouring women when you are not there yet!! 

I have been given ranitidine by the dr for my heartburn/acid reflux and it is a godsend! Cannot recommend it enough haha!

I have my next next growth scan at 4 today. Hoping for a decent weight gain, although I haven't gained any weight in the last 2 weeks so I'm not holding my breath! The midwife said if he has continued to fall below the 5th line for EFW they could be looking at getting him out over the weekend after steroid shots etc. That was worst case scenario, but she wanted me to be prepared just in case.

Calendar-wise, I could really do with him staying put a little longer, it is my son's birthday on the 15th, and my daughter's on the 20th. My niece's is on the 19th and it is already a nightmare week for everyone - I could do with not adding an unexpected birth in the middle of it!!

Also, @Shorty88 if you get an elective csection before 39weeks, it is now standard to have steroids first. Baby's lungs don't get squished the same way with a section as they do in regular labour, and so tend to struggle to perform properly, even up to 39 weeks, so it's just a precaution.x


----------



## Sander

Ha Sugger I remember when I was in labour with DS I was so loud even as I was yelling I was thinking how I must be terrifying any women on the floor :haha: But I went from 4cm to 10cm in 15mins so it was super painful!! Lol. Just remember you can get through anything, and if you’re having an epidural you shouldn’t be in much pain.

Shorty I didn’t know you got steroid injections even at 38 weeks!

Afm I had my appointment with the anesthetist at the hospital on Monday - I hate hospitals, I was so nervous my blood pressure was quite high for me. I normally have super low blood pressure during pregnancy (100/60 is pretty average!) and it was 140/80. Anyways, I’m sure it went back down to normal the second I got back outside.

My appointment with the other doctor is on Friday so I’m anxious but looking forward to hearing what he has to say.

Think I’m coming down with a cold too - awesome timing :wacko:


----------



## Demotivated

Shorty88 said:


> @Suggerhoney are they giving you steroids shots for the babys lungs if you are going earlier? Only asking cause I have to have 2 shots cause baby is coming at 38+1 anyone I talk to think there is no need as babys lungs should be ok x

38 weeks should not need them. 
My doc says 36.5-37 weeks and lungs are mature enough..I didn't get them for this reason only yet as my doc says I'll definitely cross 37,Weeks


----------



## brittany12

Y’all.. I have my appointments today but a friend of mine that uses the same office just messaged me and let me know my doctors youngest son was killed in a car accident last night! I’m soooo heartbroken for him! He’s the sweetest guy and we talk about his family all the time! I’m devastated for him. I’m sure I’ll be seeing someone else today which is completely fine. But man I just want to cry for him!


----------



## Sander

brittany12 said:


> Y’all.. I have my appointments today but a friend of mine that uses the same office just messaged me and let me know my doctors youngest son was killed in a car accident last night! I’m soooo heartbroken for him! He’s the sweetest guy and we talk about his family all the time! I’m devastated for him. I’m sure I’ll be seeing someone else today which is completely fine. But man I just want to cry for him!

Oh my word that’s so awful :sad1:


----------



## Shorty88

That is so sad @brittany12 :cry: every parents worst nightmare x


----------



## brittany12

It really is so sad! He was up at college! Only 20-21 years old! 

I’m here now and of course seeing a different doctor which is fine! I’m just a little nervous because I do t know who this doctor is and I have a check today but hopefully it’s ok.

I’ll update after


----------



## HLx

brittany12 said:


> Y’all.. I have my appointments today but a friend of mine that uses the same office just messaged me and let me know my doctors youngest son was killed in a car accident last night! I’m soooo heartbroken for him! He’s the sweetest guy and we talk about his family all the time! I’m devastated for him. I’m sure I’ll be seeing someone else today which is completely fine. But man I just want to cry for him!

That is absolutely heartbreaking! I'm so sorry for your doctor, you can't ever imagine or want to imagine losing a child :(


----------



## Sushai

Glad to see everyone is doing all their final preparations and just getting ready to welcome their babies. 

Brittany12 that’s really sad about your doctors son. Such devastating news to receive as a parent. 

So a quick update on me. I’m 37 weeks today, yay!! I have a midwife appointment next week at 38 exactly and one final appointment at 40 (which hopefully I don’t make lol). I’m really over being pregnant now and at that stage that I start to question every twinge as a sign of early labour lol I’m so crazy!! Hoping baby makes an appearance soon, I’ve never gone over with any of my babies so hopefully this pattern continues. 

So excited to see all the birth announcements in the coming weeks.


----------



## WishMeABaby

sugger, I hope all is well and you're on your way home or already home. 10 more days?? How exciting, nervous, a tab bit scared, excited am I for you!!! EEK!!

Brittany12, Sorry to hear about your doctor's lost, my goodness. I hope your appointment went well.

Sushai, Congrats at being 37weeks!!! Im so excited for you.. Any day now and I also cant wait to start seeing all the announcement. 

As for me Im in my 35th week. I have officially finished packing my bag for the hospital, blew up the birthing ball and is sitting on it as I type this to try it out. Its actually quite comfy. Are any of you thinking about using one? I only got one because I want to be as active as possible as Im going to "try" to "attempt" a natural birth.. key word is "try."
This past weekend was my baby shower and it was beautiful. I think he got everything we would need for him. We bought his crib, mattress, and tub with the gift money we received on amazon because you get a 15% off on your registry list once you hit 60days before due date??? 

I just want to say we are all almost there ladies. We can do it. xoxo


----------



## brittany12

So appointment update!

Blood pressure was perfect at 124/87
Weight was no gain!!
NST was great!
Ultrasound measured baby about 6 pounds 14 ounces in the 74th percentile which is larger than my other two so that has me a little nervous but is still normal so nothing off the charts or anything for 36 weeks. Also head down!
I was checked and I’m only a fingertip dilated, 30% and still high up. I was actually a little disappointed because I thought I was going to be more than that but I’m also ok with it cause I’m only 36 weeks and I know it doesn’t mean anything. 

This doctors check hurt pretty bad! My doctor has never hurt me before so that was no fun! My doctor won’t be back next week obviously but I’m seeing my second choice doctor on Tuesday so we’ll see how things go then! I’ll officially be 37 weeks then!

I’ll be starting EPO and sitting bouncing on my ball next week! Not that it’s ever worked for me before but I just want to make sure my cervix softens up mainly!


----------



## Sander

WishMeABaby said:


> sugger, I hope all is well and you're on your way home or already home. 10 more days?? How exciting, nervous, a tab bit scared, excited am I for you!!! EEK!!
> 
> Brittany12, Sorry to hear about your doctor's lost, my goodness. I hope your appointment went well.
> 
> Sushai, Congrats at being 37weeks!!! Im so excited for you.. Any day now and I also cant wait to start seeing all the announcement.
> 
> As for me Im in my 35th week. I have officially finished packing my bag for the hospital, blew up the birthing ball and is sitting on it as I type this to try it out. Its actually quite comfy. Are any of you thinking about using one? I only got one because I want to be as active as possible as Im going to "try" to "attempt" a natural birth.. key word is "try."
> This past weekend was my baby shower and it was beautiful. I think he got everything we would need for him. We bought his crib, mattress, and tub with the gift money we received on amazon because you get a 15% off on your registry list once you hit 60days before due date???
> 
> I just want to say we are all almost there ladies. We can do it. xoxo

DH and I went out and bought a birthing ball and a yoga mat for labour - we didn’t even have time to pull it out of the trunk lol. Once labour started baby was COMING! However I know they are super helpful if you have time to use one. Also - amazing for after the baby is born. A lot of babies (mine included) like to be bounced, and your legs wear out real fast doing it standing up haha. Birthing ball to the rescue!


----------



## playgirl666

very upset atm, had to rehome my pug, was the hardest decission to make, i couldnt watch her go :( x


----------



## LNWXO

playgirl666 said:


> very upset atm, had to rehome my pug, was the hardest decission to make, i couldnt watch her go :( x

I’m so sorry. I know exactly how you feel. About 3 years ago I had to rehome my 5 year old Siberian husky. He needed so much more than we could give him as it was, and after my son was born we realised he had bad eczema, and our huskies fur flared it up so bad, and would infect it. He was also a naughty dog lol, would open our kitchen cupboards, fridge, freezer and eat everything. Turn the gas on. You name it, he had done it. We paid hundreds of not thousands to help with his separation anxiety. We just realised he needed to be with a family who had a lot more time for him, and someone who had other huskies. It was just the most awful decision I’ve ever had to make in my whole life. My husband is not a dog person at all, but watching him run back from saying goodbye and crying his eyes out is something that will stay with me forever. 

Sometimes it’s more selfish of us to not let them go. I’m sure you have done the right thing. Thinking of you xx


----------



## doddy0402

ah, Brittany that is awful about your drs son, unimaginable!
Glad your appointment went well though.

I'm sorry about your dog Playgirl, you must be gutted! :(

I have my official section date! Little man should be here on the 15th October as long as he continues to gain weight on the next scan in 2 weeks.
He increased up to the 10th percentile for yesterdays scan so everyone is happy to keep him cooking, as long as movements etc stay normal.


----------



## Sander

Sorry about your pug playgirl - my dog is a nightmare I have thought about rehoming her several times as she’s developed a really bad anxiety problem (she’s almost 10, so apparently it can be dog dementia?) anyways every time it rains she has a complete panic attack - she pees on the floor, she whines really loud and pants like she’s having a heart attack. Anxiety medication only does so much. Anyways I haven’t done it because she’s so old and has so many issues with anxiety I’m afraid someone will just put her down. So we’re toughing it out but it’s really hard sometimes. 

Exciting for your section date doddy!! 

Hey I was looking up ways to introduce a sibling to a younger child and I know there’s a couple other ladies on here with older babies that are under 2 - a lot of people suggested buying a baby doll and using that to teach your older one about babies. I thought it was a great idea - I found a baby boy doll on amazon and bought it for my son. He’s only 15 months old but I hope it will help him learn to be gentle, and I plan on holding it a lot to kind of get him used to the idea. I also figure once the baby is born he can hold his own baby while I nurse the new baby. Probably should have started earlier haha, but better late than never!


----------



## playgirl666

thank u for ur kind words ladies, it does mean alot to me ❤ x


----------



## playgirl666

i have my final growth scan next week then induction week after that! x


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> Sorry about your pug playgirl - my dog is a nightmare I have thought about rehoming her several times as she’s developed a really bad anxiety problem (she’s almost 10, so apparently it can be dog dementia?) anyways every time it rains she has a complete panic attack - she pees on the floor, she whines really loud and pants like she’s having a heart attack. Anxiety medication only does so much. Anyways I haven’t done it because she’s so old and has so many issues with anxiety I’m afraid someone will just put her down. So we’re toughing it out but it’s really hard sometimes.
> 
> Exciting for your section date doddy!!
> 
> Hey I was looking up ways to introduce a sibling to a younger child and I know there’s a couple other ladies on here with older babies that are under 2 - a lot of people suggested buying a baby doll and using that to teach your older one about babies. I thought it was a great idea - I found a baby boy doll on amazon and bought it for my son. He’s only 15 months old but I hope it will help him learn to be gentle, and I plan on holding it a lot to kind of get him used to the idea. I also figure once the baby is born he can hold his own baby while I nurse the new baby. Probably should have started earlier haha, but better late than never!

Yes! I did this and am doing this! I did it with my dd which she was closer to 3 when ds was born and totally took on a momma roll so no issues with her but it did let her see me holding a baby and having to share my lap and stuff. This time I let ds hold the baby and make it a huge huge deal on being sweet and kissing baby and being gentle and love the baby and we point to my belly and say baby and such. So we’ll see how it goes!


----------



## brittany12

Am I the only one that’s been “checked” so far? Does anyone else here get those checks to see if they’re dilated or anything?


----------



## LNWXO

brittany12 said:


> Am I the only one that’s been “checked” so far? Does anyone else here get those checks to see if they’re dilated or anything?


I don’t think we get checked at our appointments here in the uk. I never did with my son until I was in labour. I may be wrong though! X


----------



## Sander

brittany12 said:


> Am I the only one that’s been “checked” so far? Does anyone else here get those checks to see if they’re dilated or anything?

I’m a bit earlier than you but haven’t been checked for dilation - I wasn’t with DS1 at all, they just waited until I went into labour :shrug:


----------



## Demotivated

36 weeks today and feeling confident of another 2 weeks. Fingers crossed.

Baby's bag is ready. Let me know if I am missing something:

- clothes (rompers & babygrows)
- swaddle sheets
- blankets
- disposable nappies/diapers/wipes
- washcloths
- bottles/formula (he is going to be a formula fed child due to an me having insufficient mammary glands)
- cap, mittens, socks


Yet to pack my bag but mostly my going home clothes, charger, earphones, hairclip only I think..


----------



## Teanna

brittany12 said:


> Am I the only one that’s been “checked” so far? Does anyone else here get those checks to see if they’re dilated or anything?

I think where I am they only check you if you request it prior to labor. It's not a usual part of the appointment but it can be done. I haven't been checked yet but only 34 weeks, I plan to ask them to check me once I hit 37. Still not even having braxton hicks so I doubt she's coming any time soon anyway.


----------



## xjessibabyx

It's not usual practice in the UK to be checked for dilatation before you're actually in labour or once you're admitted right before they are about to induce you so they can plan best course of induction x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Wow ladies so much to catch up on. 

Brittney I'm so sorry to hear about ure drs some that's heartbreaking and every parents worse nightmare. My thoughts are with him and his family<3

Playgirl I'm so sorry about ure dog hon. 
Sending hugs 

Shorty
No I haven't had ans dont think I will be having steroid shots because by 37 weeks babies lungs are mature so theres no need. 

I'm home now ladies and I have my induction date. It's on Tuesday 24th September. I'll be 37+1 weeks. That's of coarse if he dont come all in his own b4 then. Still getting a ton of signs and feels like labour is about to start at any moment or my waters are going to break. 
But I think its probably just all the presure. 

I'm on vitamin K tablets now. I'm back up the hospital today to be monitored and have my bile acid and liver and kidney function done. 
My right kidney is swollen but they said it can be normol at this stage and I have to have a scan 6 weeks after having baby to see if the swelling has gone down. 

Baby is on the 90th percentile according to scans so pretty big. But not huge. I'm expecting a good 8 to 9lb baby even at 37 weeks but we shall see because those growth scans have got it wrong for me twice b4 but quite alot so I don't really trust them. 

I'm seeing the anethatist today as well. 

I am 35+4 weeks and I had my DD at 35+4 so I'm so happy I've got this far and can keep him cooking a bit longer so he can be as healthy as possible. 
Having lots of cm and still more plug coming away but only a tiny bit not the huge thing that came away almost 2 weeks ago and I've not had any more blood either. 

I've been bouncing on my ball. I dont know why but when I'm in pain it seems to help alot haha. 
Had a lovely bubble bath yesterday and it was pure bliss. Going out tommorow night for a curry at a indian restaurant. 
So that will be nice. 

Dont think I have any more growth scans now unless they decide to do one between now and the 24th. I see the high risk pregnancy consultant on Wednesday so may suggest doing one. 

I have not been checked for dilation. I've only had a speculum so they cud take a swab and was told cervix is soft but closed. Baby is still not engaged. He keeps engaging and then coming back up again. I had this with my DS as well and its painful and u get so much lightning crotch or as I like to call it stabby vag hahahaha:rofl:

Its horrible. 
I'm being induced in the delivery suite because I'm to high risk to be done on the normol ward. I have to phone the delivery suite at 8:30am on the 24th just hope and pray if I do get that day that i can go in that day. 
Its never a sure thing because it depends if they have space. But been told i will be more priority because of all my medical history.


----------



## Demotivated

Suggerhoney said:


> Wow ladies so much to catch up on.
> 
> Brittney I'm so sorry to hear about ure drs some that's heartbreaking and every parents worse nightmare. My thoughts are with him and his family<3
> 
> Playgirl I'm so sorry about ure dog hon.
> Sending hugs
> 
> Shorty
> No I haven't had ans dont think I will be having steroid shots because by 37 weeks babies lungs are mature so theres no need.
> 
> I'm home now ladies and I have my induction date. It's on Tuesday 24th September. I'll be 37+1 weeks. That's of coarse if he dont come all in his own b4 then. Still getting a ton of signs and feels like labour is about to start at any moment or my waters are going to break.
> But I think its probably just all the presure.
> 
> I'm on vitamin K tablets now. I'm back up the hospital today to be monitored and have my bile acid and liver and kidney function done.
> My right kidney is swollen but they said it can be normol at this stage and I have to have a scan 6 weeks after having baby to see if the swelling has gone down.
> 
> Baby is on the 90th percentile according to scans so pretty big. But not huge. I'm expecting a good 8 to 9lb baby even at 37 weeks but we shall see because those growth scans have got it wrong for me twice b4 but quite alot so I don't really trust them.
> 
> I'm seeing the anethatist today as well.
> 
> I am 35+4 weeks and I had my DD at 35+4 so I'm so happy I've got this far and can keep him cooking a bit longer so he can be as healthy as possible.
> Having lots of cm and still more plug coming away but only a tiny bit not the huge thing that came away almost 2 weeks ago and I've not had any more blood either.
> 
> I've been bouncing on my ball. I dont know why but when I'm in pain it seems to help alot haha.
> Had a lovely bubble bath yesterday and it was pure bliss. Going out tommorow night for a curry at a indian restaurant.
> So that will be nice.
> 
> Dont think I have any more growth scans now unless they decide to do one between now and the 24th. I see the high risk pregnancy consultant on Wednesday so may suggest doing one.
> 
> I have not been checked for dilation. I've only had a speculum so they cud take a swab and was told cervix is soft but closed. Baby is still not engaged. He keeps engaging and then coming back up again. I had this with my DS as well and its painful and u get so much lightning crotch or as I like to call it stabby vag hahahaha:rofl:
> 
> Its horrible.
> I'm being induced in the delivery suite because I'm to high risk to be done on the normol ward. I have to phone the delivery suite at 8:30am on the 24th just hope and pray if I do get that day that i can go in that day.
> Its never a sure thing because it depends if they have space. But been told i will be more priority because of all my medical history.

Yay so happy they are inducing u at 37weeks.
Just 10 more days :) :)

U, shorty and I will be having our babies over the similar dates (my section will b anytime between 20-27 sep)


----------



## brittany12

Wow so many babies coming soon! 

I believe I’m in for the long haul! Well I say that but I just mean until October! I was thinking I would have this baby much earlier like in September but I think he or she will hold off until 39 ish weeks! 

Not sure if I’ll have my doctor back or not which is scary but totally understandable. I just need to talk out everything with this other doctor. My doctor won’t let me go passed 40 weeks typically because of preeclampsia but I’ll see what this doctor says. They’re cousins so I’m assuming he is going to say the same! I see him Tuesday and will find out! 

Good news ladies... we managed to get all three car seats in my 4Runner! It’s a tight squeeze but they’re all properly installed and that was my main concern! If after the first of the year it’s just too much I’ll re-evaluate the car situation. But for now we’re going to keep it! One less stress factor! 

Also, my DH grandfather the one that passed away unexpectedly and then I found out about this surprise baby... his birthday is 9/22! So we’re all kind of curious if baby will come then! It sounds kind of bad but I am kind of hoping not because it’s a weekend so there’s no telling which doctor I’d get plus DH parents will be on a cruise until that day and will be 7 hours away and they’re planned to keep our kids for labor and delivery and stuff so we’d have to scramble to find someone to keep them and it would be super stressful!

Wanted to ask because I can’t remember if I have or not, but I started EPO this week, sitting on my ball mainly because it’s comfortable and I just ordered some red raspberry tea leaf capsules to start Monday! Anyone else doing anything to “help” with labor? Hoping all of this makes mine go much quicker than my other 2


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi Britney I've been bouncing on my ball mainly because I just find it really comfortable. I'm going for a curry tommorow night and will have a few bites of brothers who always gets the most hottest one on the menu. Its literally like fire on a plait hahaha. I may have one or two bites to see if it will start anything.
Not bothering with raspberry leaf tea capsules or anything like that. I literally tried everything with dS1 from 37 weeks and I ended up going to 42 weeks and having to be induced.
I've heard theres a drink u can make called midwifes brew but I dont think I'm brave enough to try it Haha. It's on youtube.

I've just come back from being monitored and my bile acid levels have shot up to a 37 in just 3 days. I'm back in again on Sunday to have them done again and if they keep raising than induction maybe brought forward.


----------



## Sander

Yay for an induction date Sugger!

Brittany I drank raspberry leaf tea religiously with my first pregnancy - I did have a really fast labour with verrrrrry strong contractions. Don’t know if it had to do with the tea or not. Not making plans to do any prep this time, if anything I would have preferred things to be a little bit less intense :haha:

So I saw my 2nd OB consult and although the doctor was very kind and gave us almost an hour of his time, he couldn’t offer a section earlier than the doctor here in town could. So we’ll be sticking with October 17 which will put me at 39+4. Can’t say I’m not disappointed as another tear would be devastating but I’m out of time to find another doctor so I’ll just hope this baby doesn’t come early. If he does I’m planning on a home water birth as we live around the corner from the hospital - I don’t see a need to go in. Will do my best to keep researching ways to reduce my risk of tearing, but mentally I’m preparing for it which would mean surgery and another 18 months recovery or possibly longer. Nothing else I can do at this point


----------



## Demotivated

How are the movements for everyone?
I have a feeling they have slowed down and it's gotten me paranoid..I don't feel the kicks as much as I feel the rolling, wiggling and squirming.. they are painful at times.. still getting the 10kicks/movements in 15-20mins if I count (and I count every 6-7 hours)

Waiting in the hospital lobby for my NST.
Wondering what if it fails..

P.s. passed NST


----------



## WishMeABaby

Wow eveyone of you have some kind of info on your baby, I have none on mines. the last 3 visits has been, " you've gained too much weight," (but i'd only went up a a pound or so nothing over 2.) Listens to baby's heart beat " he's doing beautiful, see you next time, bye." Like literally!! I think this next appointment on the 19th theyre going to check to make sure the baby is head down and do a "group b strep" test?

Sander, when I did the hospital tour, they showed us a room with a tub, but its not to give birth in its only for you use while in labor. If you're close to pushing you have to come out and push on the bed. So I was like, forget it. I've always been interested in water birth i'd like to try it one day.

Sugger, I hope your bile acid levels steady down so you and your baby can relax until your scheduled date. 

ATM, I'm finally done with shopping and I believe I have everything my baby needs for now. His crib came in today with his mattress. I am completely moved out from his room. It was our office along with my makeup room because it was the smaller room from the other 2 guest room and it was the next room to ours. I don't know where to put all his diapers we got from the shower. Some are already in the bins and then the rest is literally up against one of the wall in the room in plain sight.


----------



## Jessie7003

Oh girls can't believe some baby's will be born soon! I'm kind of scared because I keep having insane pains and last night I had (sorry TMI) severe sickness and diarrhoea. I was up so many times in the night with both. I'm not sure if I've got a bug or it's a sign of early labour clear out but I hope she's not trying to come just yet as we have still a few things to do before october!


----------



## Jessie7003

WishMeABaby said:


> Wow eveyone of you have some kind of info on your baby, I have none on mines. the last 3 visits has been, " you've gained too much weight," (but i'd only went up a a pound or so nothing over 2.) Listens to baby's heart beat " he's doing beautiful, see you next time, bye." Like literally!! I think this next appointment on the 19th theyre going to check to make sure the baby is head down and do a "group b strep" test?
> 
> Sander, when I did the hospital tour, they showed us a room with a tub, but its not to give birth in its only for you use while in labor. If you're close to pushing you have to come out and push on the bed. So I was like, forget it. I've always been interested in water birth i'd like to try it one day.
> 
> Sugger, I hope your bile acid levels steady down so you and your baby can relax until your scheduled date.
> 
> ATM, I'm finally done with shopping and I believe I have everything my baby needs for now. His crib came in today with his mattress. I am completely moved out from his room. It was our office along with my makeup room because it was the smaller room from the other 2 guest room and it was the next room to ours. I don't know where to put all his diapers we got from the shower. Some are already in the bins and then the rest is literally up against one of the wall in the room in plain sight.
> 
> View attachment 1068214
> View attachment 1068216

You have enough nappies/diapers to do us all by the looks of things haha! Lucky!


----------



## LNWXO

Jessie7003 said:


> Oh girls can't believe some baby's will be born soon! I'm kind of scared because I keep having insane pains and last night I had (sorry TMI) severe sickness and diarrhoea. I was up so many times in the night with both. I'm not sure if I've got a bug or it's a sign of early labour clear out but I hope she's not trying to come just yet as we have still a few things to do before october!

Omg I’m due the day before you and I was up last night feeling soooooo sick! Luckily I managed to keep it down but it was for a good 2/3 hours of me sat up in bed ready to run to the bathroom!! I wonder if our bodies are preparing... as with my son I remember waking during the nights and feeling sick x


----------



## Demotivated

Ladies pls tell me about the kind of movements u r feeling. I m sitting at OB and will ask her but still looking for real life answers.


----------



## brittany12

Jessie7003 said:


> Oh girls can't believe some baby's will be born soon! I'm kind of scared because I keep having insane pains and last night I had (sorry TMI) severe sickness and diarrhoea. I was up so many times in the night with both. I'm not sure if I've got a bug or it's a sign of early labour clear out but I hope she's not trying to come just yet as we have still a few things to do before october!

Keep and eye on contractions! Drink a lot of water and try to stay laying down. Being sick like that can irritate the uterus and make you contract


----------



## brittany12

Demotivated said:


> Ladies pls tell me about the kind of movements u r feeling. I m sitting at OB and will ask her but still looking for real life answers.

I have a super super active baby. The movements have “slowed” at times of the day but when baby is awake then baby is awake if that makes sense! I get a lot more stretching and such than flips and everything and tons of hiccups


----------



## HLx

LNWXO said:


> Omg I’m due the day before you and I was up last night feeling soooooo sick! Luckily I managed to keep it down but it was for a good 2/3 hours of me sat up in bed ready to run to the bathroom!! I wonder if our bodies are preparing... as with my son I remember waking during the nights and feeling sick x

Please don't tell me this as I've also been getting sickness, it's pretty much all day! And usually a sign of labour for me, given everything that's gone on with me lately, the last thing I want is extra preterm labour signs, I have enough going on with the cramps and the regular contractions that eventually die off, the pressure and the lower back ache, I don't need that too lol!

32 weeks today so I've managed to last a week and a half since being in hospital and baby has stayed put, hes still trying to come, but he hasn't and that's the main thing! Still hoping hes an November baby as planned though but with all of this going on, I'd put money on him coming early naturally, if I'm wrong I'm wrong and happy days but if not, hes certainly going to be an October baby, which also isn't that bad either :rofl: x


----------



## HLx

Demotivated said:


> Ladies pls tell me about the kind of movements u r feeling. I m sitting at OB and will ask her but still looking for real life answers.

I'm only 32 weeks, but hes run out of room due to my small torso and hes engaged now, the movements I get and more stretching, pushing, poking rather than actually kicks, he does like to stick a foot or two out and my stomach rises! He also likes to swipe his feet or hands over my stomach I cant tell what part of him I usually feel, but its definitely no more kicking, just pushing and stretching


----------



## LNWXO

Demotivated said:


> Ladies pls tell me about the kind of movements u r feeling. I m sitting at OB and will ask her but still looking for real life answers.

Sorry hun! Definitely very active when awake, which involves lots of swipes and rolls and sometimes my stomach literally sticks out... not sure if it’s an elbow, hand or foot but it’s one of them! 
Hope everything is ok? X


----------



## LNWXO

HLx said:


> Please don't tell me this as I've also been getting sickness, it's pretty much all day! And usually a sign of labour for me, given everything that's gone on with me lately, the last thing I want is extra preterm labour signs, I have enough going on with the cramps and the regular contractions that eventually die off, the pressure and the lower back ache, I don't need that too lol!
> 
> 32 weeks today so I've managed to last a week and a half since being in hospital and baby has stayed put, hes still trying to come, but he hasn't and that's the main thing! Still hoping hes an November baby as planned though but with all of this going on, I'd put money on him coming early naturally, if I'm wrong I'm wrong and happy days but if not, hes certainly going to be an October baby, which also isn't that bad either :rofl: x


Oh god have you really? I would most definitely keep a close eye then! When’s your next midwife app? I’m also getting cramps and back ache. I’m sure it’s my body slowly preparing for labour... it’s exactly what happened with my son maybe 2/3 weeks before I actually went into labour. X


----------



## HLx

LNWXO said:


> Oh god have you really? I would most definitely keep a close eye then! When’s your next midwife app? I’m also getting cramps and back ache. I’m sure it’s my body slowly preparing for labour... it’s exactly what happened with my son maybe 2/3 weeks before I actually went into labour. X

I've definitely had a run of it lately! I saw my midwife last Monday, theres basically nothing more that can be done for me if he comes he comes I've had everything going to make it better if he does end up being premature they won't try and stop labour again either, she just said to keep an eye, and any slight change get back to hospital asap! So I'm basically keeping my legs crossed for now :rofl: x


----------



## Demotivated

Ok that's good to hear and exactly what I feel @LNWXO @HLx @brittany12 
When he is active, he is crazy active and we'll I was just wondering abt getting more wriggling and squirms than the kicks..
Doc said the same that he is running out of room and that's a good thing. Phew.. I can see my stomach changing shape when he is moving..
With my son I had an anterior placenta, so all this is very new to me lol.

Thanks girls :)


----------



## WishMeABaby

Jessie7003 said:


> You have enough nappies/diapers to do us all by the looks of things haha! Lucky!

 LOL, I secretly told myself, if no one buys anything from my registry please, just buy me diapers/nappies. I am great-full our family and friends gave us everything.

Talk about being sick. Like a week ago I couldn't go at all I was telling my O.B I wasn't able to go and then all of the sudden this week i've been going like 3-4 times a day. I was having minor contractions every 8mins about 1min and 20secs long for 3hours last night, but its wasn't just dying pain so I figured it was just painful braxton hicks contractions.

Demotivated, Brittany12 described everything I feel with my baby. if he's not up he's not up, but when he's up you know he's up. He's making mountains and waves lol


----------



## brittany12

So I feel like week 36 has been the longest week everrrrrr! I also feel like week 37 is going to be the same as my in laws are out of town on vacation so the pressure to not have a baby this week is on because they would be the ones keeping our kids! I’ll be 38 weeks when they get back and have no clue if my doctor will still be out or not which is ok if so because he should definitely take all the time off he needs to grieve the loss of his son, but just makes me a little nervous to start over with a doctor I haven’t seen or knows my history so I’m not sure if he will want to induce me at 39 weeks or let me go farther to 40 or what is going to go down for the rest of this pregnancy. 

I feel so guilty for being sooooo bored because it’s like we’ll lady you have two kids do something with them, spend all the time giving them attention and stuff but I physically just can’t do much, it’s hot as heck outside and we have these godawful lovebugs that sworm you if you walk out the door and my patience is gone so I tend to lose my cool with my poor kiddos! I just want to have this baby so I can be a nice mommy again! So I can hold all my babies again and get on the floor and all the things, but at the same time I know how much of a thief time is and how fast things go once baby is here so lord have mercy I can’t get myself in check! 

Also, everything for baby is ready, washed, put away, bags are all packed, car seat installed, like there’s nothing left I can do there either! I’m already half way done Christmas shopping, caught completely up with work. Literally sitting on my phone 24/7 twiddling my thumbs! 

Someone tell me I’m not alone or give me ideas on what to do!? I wish I could take a vacation lol!


----------



## HLx

brittany12 said:


> So I feel like week 36 has been the longest week everrrrrr! I also feel like week 37 is going to be the same as my in laws are out of town on vacation so the pressure to not have a baby this week is on because they would be the ones keeping our kids! I’ll be 38 weeks when they get back and have no clue if my doctor will still be out or not which is ok if so because he should definitely take all the time off he needs to grieve the loss of his son, but just makes me a little nervous to start over with a doctor I haven’t seen or knows my history so I’m not sure if he will want to induce me at 39 weeks or let me go farther to 40 or what is going to go down for the rest of this pregnancy.
> 
> I feel so guilty for being sooooo bored because it’s like we’ll lady you have two kids do something with them, spend all the time giving them attention and stuff but I physically just can’t do much, it’s hot as heck outside and we have these godawful lovebugs that sworm you if you walk out the door and my patience is gone so I tend to lose my cool with my poor kiddos! I just want to have this baby so I can be a nice mommy again! So I can hold all my babies again and get on the floor and all the things, but at the same time I know how much of a thief time is and how fast things go once baby is here so lord have mercy I can’t get myself in check!
> 
> Also, everything for baby is ready, washed, put away, bags are all packed, car seat installed, like there’s nothing left I can do there either! I’m already half way done Christmas shopping, caught completely up with work. Literally sitting on my phone 24/7 twiddling my thumbs!
> 
> Someone tell me I’m not alone or give me ideas on what to do!? I wish I could take a vacation lol!

 You sound exactly like me right now! And I have much longer to go than you do lol! I've already finished work, my bags are packed, everything is ready, I feel absolutely terrible on the kids as all I want to do is take them out and about, I can't do that I can hardly socialise with anyone right now without sounding like an utter moan!!! I've already started my xmas shopping lists, the other day.... I even gave my tumble dryer a 'service' from home and cleaned it inside and out all out of boredom, I miss working I'm not going to lie, these days I'm just spending moping around in my pjs :rofl:


----------



## LNWXO

I saw this on Instagram the other day and i thought I’d share it with you all! It’s so true x


----------



## LNWXO

HLx said:


> You sound exactly like me right now! And I have much longer to go than you do lol! I've already finished work, my bags are packed, everything is ready, I feel absolutely terrible on the kids as all I want to do is take them out and about, I can't do that I can hardly socialise with anyone right now without sounding like an utter moan!!! I've already started my xmas shopping lists, the other day.... I even gave my tumble dryer a 'service' from home and cleaned it inside and out all out of boredom, I miss working I'm not going to lie, these days I'm just spending moping around in my pjs :rofl:


Literally me haha. I literally walk around cleaning my house with my blinds shut in my underwear with my big belly hanging out haha! I have been feeling bad on my son, not doing as much as I want to do with him before baby arrives... so we went to peppa pig world yesterday! I do not advise anyone to do that at 36 weeks pregnant. What the hell was I thinking haha! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies

It's been such a strange day today. After months and months of tiredness and then 2 solid weeks of extreme exhaustion' I woke up today full of the Joy's of spring. Tons of energy' hardly no aches and pains and frantically wanting to have a good sort out and organise.
I've even set up babies moses basket and put his blankets in and his teddy bear and added some extra bits to my hospital bag. I've also put all my maternity notes in a bag so it's all ready to grab in a hurry.
Today has been so good and my SPD has essed off.
I've had diarhea tonight and a
I also have a huggggge increase in CM.

Babies movements have definitely changed. Hes been a little quiter today but he is still moving and has stuck his little foot and knee out a few times. U can actually see it sticking out. I find he dont really kick now like earlier on. It's more elbows and knees and feet and stretching.

Been having a few contractions tonight but they have settled down a bit now so will prob just fizzle out like they always do.

Hope ure all having a great weekend ladies. <3


----------



## Demotivated

Been a busy weekend. We finally sorted out and made space for baby's cot in our room and setup everything else in the room he will share with DS few months down the line..


Was skeptical, but bought some depends for me .. last pregnancy, I really struggled with pads and post partum bleeding and then someone mentioned depends on this forum. Life changing decision!

Donti know if I'll have the next weekend to myself or not, given I have another scan on Thursday to check for Doppler and fluid .. let's hope all turns out for the best..


----------



## Shorty88

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone is well.. getting so close to October now :dance:

Monday week will be my section :cloud9: i cannot wait to find out what im having..

Morning sickness is creeping back in and loads of BM sorry TMI :shy:
Feel like im back in first tri...

Have been getting some pretty strong braxton hicks thought it might have been the start of something but their is no rythem or pattern to it.

Bags are packed just waiting on babys head rest for car seat (should be back in stock this week) and im good to go..

Me and hubby both had dreams i had this baby on a sunday so it will be fun to see if its today or when im in the hospital next week.

My hands and ankles or lack of ankle are so swollen.. getting loads of pins and needles im my hands and feet.. blood pressure has been fine and nothing in my urine so just a heavily pregnancy symptom 

Cant wait to start seeing all the babys pics coming in x


----------



## WishMeABaby

Shorty88 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is well.. getting so close to October now :dance:
> 
> Monday week will be my section :cloud9: i cannot wait to find out what im having..
> 
> Morning sickness is creeping back in and loads of BM sorry TMI :shy:
> Feel like im back in first tri...
> 
> Have been getting some pretty strong braxton hicks thought it might have been the start of something but their is no rythem or pattern to it.
> 
> Bags are packed just waiting on babys head rest for car seat (should be back in stock this week) and im good to go..
> 
> Me and hubby both had dreams i had this baby on a sunday so it will be fun to see if its today or when im in the hospital next week.
> 
> My hands and ankles or lack of ankle are so swollen.. getting loads of pins and needles im my hands and feet.. blood pressure has been fine and nothing in my urine so just a heavily pregnancy symptom
> 
> Cant wait to start seeing all the babys pics coming in x

Rooting for you guys, so excited!!


----------



## Shorty88

37 week bump pic.. last night was date night


----------



## brittany12

So weird to think baby photos and birth stories will be posted soon!

Remember how I said I was bored.. well what better way to spend the next 2-3 weeks other than projects!! Lol I literally had my and dh go to the home improvement store and buy stuff for 5 different projects!!!! I do this EVERY SINGLE PREGNANCY! 

Some of it’s not too crazy, but here’s the list
1) build and stain a bench for our entryway to put diaper bags and book bags on!
2)repaint kitchen cabinets 
3) finish up crown molding in kitchen and living room
4) install bead board and paint kids bathroom
5) install shiplap in our bathroom and paint

Have I ever mentioned here how much I loathe painting!? Im sure I have!! But literally just started all of these projects that involve painting!

I am probably close to half way with the cabinets! Thankfully they were already primed so I just had to put on a top coat! 

Dh installed the bead board and trim in kids bathroom now just need to paint it all and clean it up! 

Let’s see how much gets done before baby comes!


----------



## Sander

Oh my word Brittany that’s crazy hahahaaa 

I’m also super bad for starting a million projects but we are just winding them all down now. We painted our kitchen cabinets in February, I hated it!! But they needed a ton of work. We messed them up so now they need to be replaced anyways :shock: 

Still have to go to IKEA to get a few things - we’re converting an IKEA crib to a side sleeper because I never could find one online. I saw a tutorial on how to do it and it’ll save some money having it two in one! 

I’m really trying to soak up these last few weeks of one on one time with my son. Part of me feels guilty he won’t be the only baby anymore, he’s still so young to have to share me. But I try and remember that having him and his brother will be a good thing in the long run.


----------



## Jessie7003

LNWXO said:


> Omg I’m due the day before you and I was up last night feeling soooooo sick! Luckily I managed to keep it down but it was for a good 2/3 hours of me sat up in bed ready to run to the bathroom!! I wonder if our bodies are preparing... as with my son I remember waking during the nights and feeling sick x

Oooh fingers crossed because I really dont want to wait to 40 weeks or even longer haha!


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> Oh my word Brittany that’s crazy hahahaaa
> 
> I’m also super bad for starting a million projects but we are just winding them all down now. We painted our kitchen cabinets in February, I hated it!! But they needed a ton of work. We messed them up so now they need to be replaced anyways :shock:
> 
> Still have to go to IKEA to get a few things - we’re converting an IKEA crib to a side sleeper because I never could find one online. I saw a tutorial on how to do it and it’ll save some money having it two in one!
> 
> I’m really trying to soak up these last few weeks of one on one time with my son. Part of me feels guilty he won’t be the only baby anymore, he’s still so young to have to share me. But I try and remember that having him and his brother will be a good thing in the long run.

I had that with my dd too! It was much harder on me than her though! She jumped right into big sister mode like a champ! Just talk it up a lot with him!


----------



## Demotivated

Ladies..I got my 2 tentative C-section dates 

I have a scan on 20th now and if things have gone bad i.e. Doppler/growth/amniotic fluid , then we meet baby on 21st 

Else, we meet the baby on 28th. 

I m really rooting for 28th as I'll be 38+1 and obviously it's better the baby cooks a lil more longer and everything..

Pls pray my scan brings good news.. :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just an update b4 I read the rest of the thread that I've missed. 

I went to my appointment on sunday just for a bloodtest and to be monitored. And while on the monitor I stared contracting. 
Was totally different from the last time was alot more painful and the contractions were long and getting more and more regular and strong. 
Anyway I wasnt aloud to go home and was admitted in to a labour and delivery suite where the contractions got more closer together more longer and more stronger. 
I wish I had taken a photo of the monitor but o was in that much pain that I didnt use my phone once. 
The contractions on the monitor were alot different from last Time as well. 
Some of them went up as high as they can go and then went along a bit then came back down again. 
The doctor was like I'm pretty sure u are going into preterm labour. 
They used a speculum to take a swab but they didnt do that test this time he said there was no point because I'm 36 weeks. Was also offered steroid shots for babies lungs but the doctor said from his point view they wudnt be very beneficial for baby now because I'm 36 weeks so we both came to the decision not to have them. 

Anyway after 8 hours of painful strong contractions everything fizzled out again. 
U just dont know how much of a failure I feel right now. Its like my body wont work properly. 
Even the midwife was shocked and was so sure we wud of had our baby yesterday. I'm so disappointed. 
The backache and the contractions were very very painful. My eyes were watering. 

They only used a speculum to take a swab and said my cervix is slightly open but they didnt check properly like they normoly do. 
Soooo I'm now back at home AGAIN and everything has calmed down. 

My induction has now been brought forward to this sunday the 22nd September. 
I have to phone delivery at 8:30am 
I'll be 36+6. 

Right now time to read the thread.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ok caught up. 

@Shorty88 

Great bump hon. 

Not long now hon less than a week for you now woohoo:dance:. Do u have to phone delivery b4 u go in or do u just go in? .
My induction has been brought forward now (because of the cholestasis) and will be on Sunday 22nd September but I have to call labour and delivery at 8:30am to get a time. 
Feeling very excited but nervous. 
Cant believe its only days away eeeeeek. :help:

@Demotivated 
Praying u get fantastic news at ure scan hon[-o&lt;

@brittany12 you go girl. That sounds like a great idea. Sounds like ure really nesting hon. 

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend. 
<3:hug:


----------



## LNWXO

Suggerhoney said:


> Just an update b4 I read the rest of the thread that I've missed.
> 
> I went to my appointment on sunday just for a bloodtest and to be monitored. And while on the monitor I stared contracting.
> Was totally different from the last time was alot more painful and the contractions were long and getting more and more regular and strong.
> Anyway I wasnt aloud to go home and was admitted in to a labour and delivery suite where the contractions got more closer together more longer and more stronger.
> I wish I had taken a photo of the monitor but o was in that much pain that I didnt use my phone once.
> The contractions on the monitor were alot different from last Time as well.
> Some of them went up as high as they can go and then went along a bit then came back down again.
> The doctor was like I'm pretty sure u are going into preterm labour.
> They used a speculum to take a swab but they didnt do that test this time he said there was no point because I'm 36 weeks. Was also offered steroid shots for babies lungs but the doctor said from his point view they wudnt be very beneficial for baby now because I'm 36 weeks so we both came to the decision not to have them.
> 
> Anyway after 8 hours of painful strong contractions everything fizzled out again.
> U just dont know how much of a failure I feel right now. Its like my body wont work properly.
> Even the midwife was shocked and was so sure we wud of had our baby yesterday. I'm so disappointed.
> The backache and the contractions were very very painful. My eyes were watering.
> 
> They only used a speculum to take a swab and said my cervix is slightly open but they didnt check properly like they normoly do.
> Soooo I'm now back at home AGAIN and everything has calmed down.
> 
> My induction has now been brought forward to this sunday the 22nd September.
> I have to phone delivery at 8:30am
> I'll be 36+6.
> 
> Right now time to read the thread.


Oh you poor thing!! You have really been through it, but I am SOOO glad they have bought your induction forward! Xx


----------



## LNWXO

Does anyone else feel like they’ve been punched in the vagina LOL? 

I’m going to sit down like I’ve already had the baby!! X


----------



## Demotivated

I


LNWXO said:


> Does anyone else feel like they’ve been punched in the vagina LOL?
> 
> I’m going to sit down like I’ve already had the baby!! X

I was just coming back today from dropping my son at school.. just half a km walk but boy I couldn't walk.. I feel u.. this lightning crotch or whatever it is.. is painful..

@Suggerhoney 5days to go.. u r doing great :)


----------



## Shorty88

So just had my last appointment \\:D/

Still haven't been told the babys weight just told it's on track so I'm guessing 7lbs?

I have to check in on sat afternoon to be admitted.. hoping I'm not waiting all day to be sectioned on monday..

I went for a walk with my dds just down to the shops in the village and omg.. talk about back and lightning crotch :dohh:

@Suggerhoney glad they brought you forward hopefully it's not a long induction x


----------



## HLx

Lightening crotch is horrendous! I'm absolutely gutted I'm experiencing it so early this pregnancy due to baby already being engaged, 32 weeks I should still have a good few weeks before my cervix feels like a piece of paper ripping in half but nope! Watch me go right to the end.... and I have 7 more weeks of lightening crotch! I'll take my on off contractions to that any day!!!!


----------



## doddy0402

ooooooooh! so soon til we start meeting the babies! So exciting!

I feel like I'm bragging but I don't have lightning crotch...this one is still breech and the others were all in various stages of unstable lie, so never engaged or even stayed head down for any length of time!
Having a head under my ribs does make it difficult to breathe though!


----------



## brittany12

Oh wow babies are starting to come so soon now! Crazy!

As for me.. had my appointment today with my second choice doctor and I was pretty nervous to have to try to regroup and do a whole new plan for birth and stuff with a new doctor but I got the news that my doctor will be back tomorrow! I’m sure it’ll be hard for him but selfishly I’m so glad! 
So there was no change at all with me! BP was great at 120/64, weight was no gain maybe even a pound less, urine looked good, cervix was no change! I’ll see my doctor next week and we will go from there! I’m imagining he will schedule an induction for around 10/7 or 10/8 when I’m 40 weeks if I get that far! Really hoping baby stays put for another 2 weeks even with as much pain as I have sleeping and moving! 
I haven’t been getting contractions and hardly any Braxton-Hicks lately and obviously with no change in my cervix I think baby will hold off til October!


----------



## Sander

Super exciting you guys! We’ll see babies within a week! 

I saw my midwife yesterday and she’s my favourite haha. She’s just been the most supportive person out of anyone this pregnancy, and she’s told me if I go into labour early that she’ll do everything she can to get me a section so I don’t risk tearing again. She said I should call immediately if my water breaks or I’m in early labour, so I felt a lot better about waiting. For now I’m definitely stocking up on my all night long sleep and my son’s awesome nap schedule, because it’s all going to come crashing down haha. 

Still feeling like there’s so much to do, we’re going to IKEA this weekend to get a crib, and the car seat has to go in too. We were prepared way beforehand for DS so we are definitely leaving things to the last minute this time :haha:

I feel guilty but honestly I’m not looking forward to or feeling ready for a newborn. I think my whole experience with DS1 was so negative that I’m just dreading the crying and the recovery and all that comes with having a baby. Trying to remember that this is a different baby and a different delivery, and things might be better this time. I love the age my son is now and if I could skip the first few months of babyhood I would :wacko:


----------



## playgirl666

so exciting, babys will be born soon enough :) i have my last scan/consultant appointment this thursday, then induction a week on friday, i cant wait, good luck to everyone x


----------



## Suggerhoney

LNWXO said:


> Oh you poor thing!! You have really been through it, but I am SOOO glad they have bought your induction forward! Xx

Thank you hon. I just feel disappointed with myself. Like my body keeps trying and then failing. But them ones Sunday got so bad i was on the verge for asking for gas and air but u cant have that unless ure in established labour. 
Having a few contractions now but not gonna get excited because even if they do continue they will prob just fizzle out again. 
Not long now tho. Just hope it all goes well [-o&lt;


Demotivated said:


> I
> 
> I was just coming back today from dropping my son at school.. just half a km walk but boy I couldn't walk.. I feel u.. this lightning crotch or whatever it is.. is painful..
> 
> @Suggerhoney 5days to go.. u r doing great :)

 Omg lightning crotch is horribl . I get it so bad and it feels like ure being stabbed in the vagina and cervix it really makes u stop in ure tracks. I've been having it since about 28 weeks but now it's so painful. Feels like ure bladder is going to fall out as well. 
Just outch. 

So many babies will be here soon. I'm still so looking forward to @Shorty88 and @brittany12 to have theres so we can all finally find out the surprise. U ladies have been so great not finding out. I cant wait. \\:D/


----------



## Jessie7003

Oh I'm so excited to see baby pictures! My sickness went away for a day or so and I felt far better then today I'm straight back to vomiting. Oh and lightning crotch is awful!! I agree with all you ladies! I still am not sure whether I'm getting braxton hicks or not if I'm being honest as being a FTM I've nothing to compare it to! My stomach just constantly feels hard.


----------



## Teanna

Jessie7003 said:


> Oh I'm so excited to see baby pictures! My sickness went away for a day or so and I felt far better then today I'm straight back to vomiting. Oh and lightning crotch is awful!! I agree with all you ladies! I still am not sure whether I'm getting braxton hicks or not if I'm being honest as being a FTM I've nothing to compare it to! My stomach just constantly feels hard.

I can't tell either. This week I think I may be having braxton hicks but it could also be baby moving as she's definitely running out of room. I haven't felt anything painful yet besides back pain when sitting at my desk for too long. Starting to think I should think about working from home.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Had some more bloody show a few hours ago. It was only when I wiped and was red mixed with cm and happened 4 times when I wiped 
Oh gosh I hope this is a sign something is going to happen in the next 24 hours. Been having contractions but not regular and not that strong. I feel real niggly tho. Cant sleep.


----------



## brittany12

I’m really proud of myself too for not giving in and finding out! Lol I’m so ready to know who this baby is! 

I wish I could get some contractions going to be honest! I mean just enough to get my uterus prepared again. I’m ok with waiting another 2 weeks to deliver because I want to soak up every last minute of my very last pregnancy. I know so soon this chapter of my life will be over forever so I want to make sure I’m enjoying it all and not just rushing it to get out of the pain.


----------



## brittany12

How’s everyone doing today? Another day closer!


----------



## Sander

Doing good! Trying to plan for packing a hospital bag - I’m in denial about how close it’s all getting so I’ve been putting it off but I have to order some things online so figured I should hop to it :haha: 

This is my list, am I missing anything?


Swaddle blanket
Soothers
Nursing pads
Nursing bra
Diapers 
Wipes
Diapers for me (the hospital pads leaked so bad for me last time)
Lanolin
Going home outfit for baby
Penatin cream
Phone charger
Laptop w charger
Mascara
Snacks
Clothes for DH
Nursing pillow
Nipple shield 
Burp cloths
Nursing cover


----------



## brittany12

Sounds like most of it for me! I’m awful at packing though! I always bring way to much on any type of trip! 

I think I have some hats, socks, mittens, blanket for dh (the hospital never offers him one idk why!) my own pillow, my toiletries like shampoo, conditioner, tooth brush, tooth paste, etc, clothes for me (mainly leggings, nursing top and sweater), slippers because I hate socks


----------



## Sushai

So jealous of some of you ladies since you’ll be meeting your babies soon. I’ve been in prodromal labour now for a week. Been getting intense contractions every evening and they amount to nothing as they just fizzle out. Annoyed is an understatement as to how I feel. I’m so over it all. It’s exhausting having to deal with 5 kids, a household to look after and then painful contractions on a daily basis. I have a hospital appointment today and I’m hoping they’ll suggest something for these awful pains. 

Also, 38 weeks today... whoop, whoop!!


----------



## brittany12

Oh wow 38?!? I mean I’m right behind you but it just seems so surreal hearing 38 weeks!

Hope the other ladies are ok! Haven’t heard from them today! Maybe they’re holding their babies??


----------



## Sander

I know I was thinking the same things Sushai that’s crazy you’re 38 weeks already! I actually was curious - did you breastfeed your twins? If so are you still breastfeeding them? I was hoping to continue breastfeeding my son until this baby was born (mainly to avoid re-traumatizing my nipples lol), but my supply dried up when he was around 10 months old :(


----------



## Demotivated

Holding up. Had crazy BH last night and now back cramps.. 37weeks tmrw and big scan to check on Doppler/fluid etc. 
Might meet my baby as early as Saturday.. oh well...


----------



## Sushai

Sander said:


> I know I was thinking the same things Sushai that’s crazy you’re 38 weeks already! I actually was curious - did you breastfeed your twins? If so are you still breastfeeding them? I was hoping to continue breastfeeding my son until this baby was born (mainly to avoid re-traumatizing my nipples lol), but my supply dried up when he was around 10 months old :(

My twins were in SCN for two weeks and just before I got to bring them home I ended up with a really bad case of mastitis (I’d been exclusively expressing). I was put on antibiotics and sadly that did away with my supply. I’ve never had any luck with breastfeeding and I’m hoping that turns around for me this time. 

Had my appointment this morning and I’ve been offered a stretch and sweep for this time next week if baby hasn’t arrived. Apparently baby is really well engaged (they could hardly feel her head, she’s buried it deeply inside). They think she might come soon on her own, which would be fantastic if she did.


----------



## Sander

Sushai said:


> My twins were in SCN for two weeks and just before I got to bring them home I ended up with a really bad case of mastitis (I’d been exclusively expressing). I was put on antibiotics and sadly that did away with my supply. I’ve never had any luck with breastfeeding and I’m hoping that turns around for me this time.
> 
> Had my appointment this morning and I’ve been offered a stretch and sweep for this time next week if baby hasn’t arrived. Apparently baby is really well engaged (they could hardly feel her head, she’s buried it deeply inside). They think she might come soon on her own, which would be fantastic if she did.

Aw sorry to hear you had such a rough time!! I had a blocked duct with DS and that was painful enough - but other moms in my group got mastitis and it sounded completely awful! Hopefully this time is easier for you - if nothing else then to save money on formula :haha:

Crazy your LO is so well engaged! Hopefully she comes soon!


----------



## playgirl666

just had my last growth scan, baby is around 6ib 9 atm x


----------



## playgirl666

booked in for a sweep on wednesday! x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

How exciting will we be having birth announcements soon, time really is going quickly now.

I got admitted on Monday - Wednesday for my blood pressure, it spiked stupidly high and took ages to come back down, I was weighed incase I needed an emergency c section for anesthetic, hubbys face was a picture at this point! so I'm now on another tablet and seeing my consultant this afternoon for scan and to discuss induction, I'm hoping they will let me go til 40 weeks on the off chance I go naturally but I've got a feeling they will say sooner rather than later.


----------



## Demotivated

xxmyheartxx said:


> How exciting will we be having birth announcements soon, time really is going quickly now.
> 
> I got admitted on Monday - Wednesday for my blood pressure, it spiked stupidly high and took ages to come back down, I was weighed incase I needed an emergency c section for anesthetic, hubbys face was a picture at this point! so I'm now on another tablet and seeing my consultant this afternoon for scan and to discuss induction, I'm hoping they will let me go til 40 weeks on the off chance I go naturally but I've got a feeling they will say sooner rather than later.

Hope it gets better hon.. 
BP can b a real bitch


----------



## Demotivated

Suggerhoney said:


> Had some more bloody show a few hours ago. It was only when I wiped and was red mixed with cm and happened 4 times when I wiped
> Oh gosh I hope this is a sign something is going to happen in the next 24 hours. Been having contractions but not regular and not that strong. I feel real niggly tho. Cant sleep.


Thinking of you babe...


----------



## brittany12

I know sugger and shorty haven't posted and i'm hoping things are ok!


----------



## WishMeABaby

brittany12 said:


> I know sugger and shorty haven't posted and i'm hoping things are ok!

FX, everything is going smooth.


----------



## Shorty88

Hey..

Sorry ladies I'm good..

Spent the day with my dds as it's the last time I will have them on my own before baby comes..

I kept them out of school.. we went out for some breakfast went to a playground made some memories x

I'm going to get my hair done tomorrow as a pick me up cause hubby is being a dick sorry 

I'll be admitted sat evening.. 

So sick today 

So excited to meet baby still dont think its hit me that a baby is coming.. 

My rainbow xx


----------



## brittany12

Eekkk! So excited to see what you’re having! I also have a hair appointment tomorrow! Lol! I love hair days!


----------



## WishMeABaby

brittany12 said:


> Eekkk! So excited to see what you’re having! I also have a hair appointment tomorrow! Lol! I love hair days!

I cant wait to have my baby so I can have my hair day, too. Enjoy hun. 




Shorty88 said:


> Hey..
> 
> Sorry ladies I'm good..
> 
> Spent the day with my dds as it's the last time I will have them on my own before baby comes..
> 
> I kept them out of school.. we went out for some breakfast went to a playground made some memories x
> 
> I'm going to get my hair done tomorrow as a pick me up cause hubby is being a dick sorry
> 
> I'll be admitted sat evening..
> 
> So sick today
> 
> So excited to meet baby still dont think its hit me that a baby is coming..
> 
> My rainbow xx

Glad you're doing good and Im so excited for you. Im sorry Hubby is being the ICK that they are, mines alittle of that, too. lol


----------



## WishMeABaby

So today I had my 36week check up and finally I have some news. Baby is totally head down he is estimated atm to be 5lb 6oz. I got see him for a little bit as my OB was measuring him with the ultrasound machine. I cant wait<3<3<3


----------



## LNWXO

It’s 2.15am here and since 11.30pm I have been having contractions, not that painful but are 1-2 mins long and 3-4 mins apart. I know it’s probably nothing though. X


----------



## brittany12

WishMeABaby said:


> So today I had my 36week check up and finally I have some news. Baby is totally head down he is estimated atm to be 5lb 6oz. I got see him for a little bit as my OB was measuring him with the ultrasound machine. I cant wait<3<3<3

Aww! Yay for head down!


----------



## brittany12

LNWXO said:


> It’s 2.15am here and since 11.30pm I have been having contractions, not that painful but are 1-2 mins long and 3-4 mins apart. I know it’s probably nothing though. X

Could be the start of things!! No contractions or anything over here! We’re just hanging out dealing with the pelvic pains at night while trying to use the entire king bed to roll over!


----------



## Demotivated

Ok I got 7-10 days more.. phew..

Doppler is fine, fluid has gone up to 9.5 so that's a relief.. baby is measuring around 5lb 8oz which is also decent growth, given my history and everything..

Now biweekly NSTs and section date to be fixed on Monday.


----------



## LNWXO

brittany12 said:


> Could be the start of things!! No contractions or anything over here! We’re just hanging out dealing with the pelvic pains at night while trying to use the entire king bed to roll over!

They fizzled out around 2.30am and it’s now 6.30am and I have them again!
Oh I am really struggling with the rolling over too! My husband has to pull me over haha x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I have an induction date for next weekend, 1cm dilated, had a sweep, bp is still up, in every other day now for monitoring and if bp is not behaving will be induced sooner, oh and I now have low amniotic fluid as well!
Looking forward to birth announcements
Enjoy hair day


----------



## Shorty88

Wow loads of babies sound like they are ready to start making an appearance :dance:

We have each known these babies since 3-4 weeks from lil jelly beans to now fully formed newborns..

Cant wait to start seeing faces and names to these babies 

Hoping everyone has a smooth delivery/induction/section what ever way our babies are meant to get here safely 

I will pop on over the weekend and try my best on monday to let you know what I had xx

@Suggerhoney hope you are keeping well??? 

Xx


----------



## Demotivated

Hmmm I think I spoke too soon. Got a call from OB that actually Doppler of umbilical artery is a bit high (95 percentile) and she has called me for a consult tomorrow. 
In the same breath she also mentioned that we can hve the baby on Monday so I was zapped. Could not talk more as she was rushing for a delivery but more answers tmrw.. arrrggh..


----------



## brittany12

Oh wow!!! All the babies are coming!


----------



## butterflywolf

I promise I still been stalking XD I'll be thinking of those that are going to be induced soon! Can't wait to hear all about the labor and babies soon! 

I had my 35w 4d check up yesterday, they checked me. 1-2 cm and 50% effaced (the earliest I have ever started any of this both with DD and DS I didn't start until 38 weeks and DD came 2 weeks after and DS came 1 week after). After the check for the rest of the day it sucked. I had so many braxton hicks, completely uncomfortable. Nothing worked for awhile but I managed to fall asleep at some point but was shitty sleep. Woke up this morning feeling like I was hit by a truck X_X. Things seemed to have calmed down but so much pressure down below. 

I have never experienced this much uncomfortableness with prior pregnancies. 

Just praying things will calm down and stay calmed down until Oct 1st (technically Sept 29th) for hitting 37 weeks.


----------



## Demotivated

All these October babies r in a hurry to come.. :D


----------



## playgirl666

hi i have been having really bad pains down there for a while now, especially when walking, but today i have noticed its gone! has anyone else had this? hoping baby hasnt un engaged! x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi sorry ladies 

I'm ok I'm still pregnant no baby yet:-(
I've been having predominal labour for 2 weeks now. Painful contractions that just fizzle out by morning. 
But since yesterday afternoon I have been contracting and it has gone on all night long and still contracting now almost 24 hours of it now but they are not close together. There about 30 mins apart. Some are quite painful.
I took some codeine this morning but it hasn't stopped them. I really need them to get closer together. 
I hate having all these contractions. I wud rather it just stop if it's nothing or get closer and stronger if it is the real thing.
Can u have really slow labour when it starts? 
I've never had this with my others. It's so frustrating I just want things to really start. 
I'm so exhausted.

My induction is on sunday. I really hope they can just break my waters:confused:
My consultant mentioned using the balloon method but it sounds a bit scary and I've never had it b4. 

I'm really anxious and keep thinking what if something goes wrong. What if something happens to the baby. 
I've been feeling so positive but now it's so close I'm feeling scared.

I managed to get about 3 hours sleep last night in between contractions and needing to pee. And when I did sleep I kept having dreams about my grandad who died back in 2013 and now I'm worrying is that a bad sign? 
:-(:confused:

I just pray this baby will be healthy.[-o&lt;


----------



## butterflywolf

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi sorry ladies
> 
> I'm ok I'm still pregnant no baby yet:-(
> I've been having predominal labour for 2 weeks now. Painful contractions that just fizzle out by morning.
> But since yesterday afternoon I have been contracting and it has gone on all night long and still contracting now almost 24 hours of it now but they are not close together. There about 30 mins apart. Some are quite painful.
> I took some codeine this morning but it hasn't stopped them. I really need them to get closer together.
> I hate having all these contractions. I wud rather it just stop if it's nothing or get closer and stronger if it is the real thing.
> Can u have really slow labour when it starts?
> I've never had this with my others. It's so frustrating I just want things to really start.
> I'm so exhausted.
> 
> My induction is on sunday. I really hope they can just break my waters:confused:
> My consultant mentioned using the balloon method but it sounds a bit scary and I've never had it b4.
> 
> I'm really anxious and keep thinking what if something goes wrong. What if something happens to the baby.
> I've been feeling so positive but now it's so close I'm feeling scared.
> 
> I managed to get about 3 hours sleep last night in between contractions and needing to pee. And when I did sleep I kept having dreams about my grandad who died back in 2013 and now I'm worrying is that a bad sign?
> :-(:confused:
> 
> I just pray this baby will be healthy.[-o&lt;

 Sounds like things are starting though for you. I'd try walking if you can. For me that's what always has worked. Which is why I'm not taking it easy for the next 1.5 weeks and I'm not pleased with it but I don't want baby here before 37 weeks. But with your inducation just a few days away, I say walk walk walk, but don't wear yourself out either.


----------



## Suggerhoney

butterflywolf said:


> Sounds like things are starting though for you. I'd try walking if you can. For me that's what always has worked. Which is why I'm not taking it easy for the next 1.5 weeks and I'm not pleased with it but I don't want baby here before 37 weeks. But with your inducation just a few days away, I say walk walk walk, but don't wear yourself out either.

I've been doing some walking and going up and down stairs lol. 
My back is a bit sore now and feel a bit period crampy but I'm not holding my breath. I cant see anything really exciting happening until my induction. 
It's now 8pm here on friday so I only have tommorow to go then its induction day eeeeek. Wud be funny if I went onto full blown labour and I had him the day b4 my induction hahaha. That happened with my my son. I was booked into be induced and ended up going into labour the day b4 hahaha. 
Typical lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So I thought I best share another bump shot b4 my inductio . May try and get another when I'm in hospital if I can. 
Here is my almost 37 weeks bump. I'm so happy I have made it this far. It was so touch and go throughout my pregnancy but here I am. 
Please ignore the sexy PJ bottoms and slippers:shy::haha:


----------



## Demotivated

playgirl666 said:


> hi i have been having really bad pains down there for a while now, especially when walking, but today i have noticed its gone! has anyone else had this? hoping baby hasnt un engaged! x

I don't think that happens. Once they are engaged, they are.. u probably had some BH which have fizzled out. My DS wss engaged from 34weeks but I never had any pain down there..


----------



## playgirl666

Demotivated said:


> I don't think that happens. Once they are engaged, they are.. u probably had some BH which have fizzled out. My DS wss engaged from 34weeks but I never had any pain down there..

i spoke to soon, pains came back down there last night after sitting on ball, im thinking its how baby is laying maybe? x


----------



## Baby_brain

Not sure it any of you remember me. But I just wanted to pop in and say that I have been stalking the whole time and I wish you all the luck in the world with your births.


----------



## playgirl666

Baby_brain said:


> Not sure it any of you remember me. But I just wanted to pop in and say that I have been stalking the whole time and I wish you all the luck in the world with your births.

i remember u, just seen ur test! i do hope its ur bfp and its a sticky bean, plz keep us updated x


----------



## playgirl666

im very achey and crampy today, 4 days till sweep and 6 days until induction, good luck to the ladies who are going in over this weekend x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Baby_brain said:


> Not sure it any of you remember me. But I just wanted to pop in and say that I have been stalking the whole time and I wish you all the luck in the world with your births.

Ho hon I have been thinking about you alot and wondering how you are. It's so good to hear from you. :hug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> im very achey and crampy today, 4 days till sweep and 6 days until induction, good luck to the ladies who are going in over this weekend x

I'm the same hon. I feel very tired and agitated today and so nervous about tommorow.


----------



## Sander

Baby_brain said:


> Not sure it any of you remember me. But I just wanted to pop in and say that I have been stalking the whole time and I wish you all the luck in the world with your births.

Aw hi baby brain of course we remember you :flower: This must be a hard month for you, sending hugs to you :hugs:
I didn’t know you had a testing thread open, going to stalk now :haha:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck @Shorty88 cant wait to see pics of ure wee little baba.


----------



## Baby_brain

Thank you for all your kind words. I am not going to lie, this month is pretty painful and I am so happy for you ladies but also a bit jealous that you are all meeting your babies soon. 

AFM I am right back at the beginning again with what I hope is my sticky baby BFP. 

Can’t wait to start seeing pics of all your little cuties soon.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I had a sweep on Thursday, have lost my plug and had my bloody show and now getting pains, I may be going before induction, back to hospital tomorrow for more monitoring unless I start labouring I guess x


----------



## brittany12

Good luck ladies! Can’t wait to hear all the stories and see pictures of babies! 

Our Baby is pretty comfy over here! Nothing going on. No mucus plug, no contractions, no Braxton Hicks or anything. Lol...


----------



## Shorty88

Hi @Baby_brain thinking of you xx I have been there and it is hard. Hoping you get your sticky rainbow soon xx


----------



## Shorty88

Just checked into hospital.. had my first injection wasn't too bad.. every now and again I get a stinging feeling last a few sec... 

There is talks that I might have section tomorrow if the steroids make my bloods crazy

.. so far I'm good

But omg girls I'm next to the delivery ward and the noise of the babies crying is getting me so emosh.. it's like I'm only realising now that I'm having a baby lol x
.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

@Shorty88 I was the same earlier in the week when I was admitted,it hit home that I would be having a baby soon. I hope you get some rest tonight xx


----------



## Sushai

Ladies!! My waters have just broken! No contractions yet so will be holding out a little as it’s only 330am here. OMG!!!


----------



## HLx

I'm so jealous of you all whose babies are imminent! I know I'm trying to keep mine in but I'm still a little sad I still have 7 weeks left to 40 weeks! But good luck to you all! I'm still positive baby will arrive in October and not november, but only time will tell I suppose! Cant wait to see some pictures of babies!


----------



## Shorty88

Sushai said:


> Ladies!! My waters have just broken! No contractions yet so will be holding out a little as it’s only 330am here. OMG!!!


Omg exciting xx best of luck xx


----------



## Sander

Good luck to all you ladies having babies over the next couple days! Can’t wait to hear the announcements :) And yay sushai baby time!!!!

Not much happening over here, but it’s still early days. BH are picking up a bit but I remember this happening with DS1 at around the same time, wasn’t really an indication of labour. I’m sure I’ll go to at least 39 weeks, hopefully make it all the way to 39+4 for the section.

We bought our crib today (finally lol), now just have to put it together. I can’t remember if I mentioned but there’s a way to configure it as a co-sleeper so we’re going to do that. Car seat is also going in today.

I’ve been baby proofing the house like crazy because my DS gets into eeeeeeeeverything. I’ve just been putting up with it but I know I can’t with another baby it’s just going to make me mental. So all his drawers have stoppers on them now, and we installed a lock on our office door because he kept going in there.

Super busy with work over the next couple of weeks (I work from home) so that should keep me occupied!

Still not feeling mentally prepared for another baby in the house :shock: DH and I had a date night last night so it was nice to just enjoy spending time together. We saw Ad Astra - ugh I hated it haha. Super slow movie, and it was over 2 hours long :wacko:


----------



## brittany12

Ahh!! Yay for water breaking! 

Yay for inductions being started! 

Yay for section dates being here! 

Can not wait to see these babies! I feel like an online aunt to them all haha!!


----------



## doddy0402

eeeeeek! gonna get some babies over the weekend!! so excited for you!x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sushai said:


> Ladies!! My waters have just broken! No contractions yet so will be holding out a little as it’s only 330am here. OMG!!!

Eekk good luck!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sushai said:


> Ladies!! My waters have just broken! No contractions yet so will be holding out a little as it’s only 330am here. OMG!!!

Omg hon good luck


----------



## Nolimitxox

Good luck sushai!!!! Can't wait to see your babe!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Morning ladies
I've been awake since 4am. Its now almost 6am.
I have to ring the hospital at 8am and I really hope and pray I can go in strait away.[-o&lt;

Really excited but nervous. Hope there not real busy and I dont get delayed. Just wanna get things going now.:confused:

Still having contractions which I have been having since friday but there not getting close together. Really hope the induction process and Birth go well and baby is healthy.
I feel sick with nerves. Just over 2 hours and I can phone up.

Hope I can go in this morning[-o&lt;


----------



## Demotivated

Suggerhoney said:


> Morning ladies
> I've been awake since 4am. Its now almost 6am.
> I have to ring the hospital at 8am and I really hope and pray I can go in strait away.[-o&lt;
> 
> Really excited but nervous. Hope there not real busy and I dont get delayed. Just wanna get things going now.:confused:
> 
> Still having contractions which I have been having since friday but there not getting close together. Really hope the induction process and Birth go well and baby is healthy.
> I feel sick with nerves. Just over 2 hours and I can phone up.
> 
> Hope I can go in this morning[-o&lt;

All the best love :)


----------



## Shorty88

Best of luck @Suggerhoney hope it isnt too busy for you...

My hospital is so busy.. even mammys and their newborns are in the pre labour ward but I have to admit the noise of the baby crying is getting me so excited :cloud9:

Baby gave me a fright yesterday heart rate dropped to 105.. was hooked onto a trace and given a drip and luckily babys heart rate settled.. 

If it happens again I will be brought down for an emergency section 

Hope you are well @Sushai x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies. 
Just waiting for them to phone me back with a time. I'm on tender hooks here. 
Really hope and pray I can go in this morning[-o&lt;


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Best of luck @Shorty88 @Suggerhoney 

@Sushai I hope you are well x


----------



## LNWXO

Good luck girls!!! ❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm here ladies.


----------



## Sushai

Introducing Layla Isabel born 22nd September at 957am (38+3). 
Waters broke at around 320am, contractions started about 2 hours later. Got my other kids to family friends place at around 7. We were at the hospital at 830. At around 945 I was checked for dilation and was 7cm. About 10 minutes later Layla was born in one push. No epidural, medication and just one small graze (no stitches needed).


----------



## Shorty88

Sushai said:


> Introducing Layla Isabel born 22nd September at 957am (38+3).
> Waters broke at around 320am, contractions started about 2 hours later. Got my other kids to family friends place at around 7. We were at the hospital at 830. At around 945 I was checked for dilation and was 7cm. About 10 minutes later Layla was born in one push. No epidural, medication and just one small graze (no stitches needed).


Ah she is gorgeous our first baby :happydance:

:pink::pink::pink::pink:

Big congrats xx


----------



## Demotivated

Con


Sushai said:


> Introducing Layla Isabel born 22nd September at 957am (38+3).
> Waters broke at around 320am, contractions started about 2 hours later. Got my other kids to family friends place at around 7. We were at the hospital at 830. At around 945 I was checked for dilation and was 7cm. About 10 minutes later Layla was born in one push. No epidural, medication and just one small graze (no stitches needed).

Congratulations. She is adorable!! 
And here starts the October kids :) :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sushai said:


> Introducing Layla Isabel born 22nd September at 957am (38+3).
> Waters broke at around 320am, contractions started about 2 hours later. Got my other kids to family friends place at around 7. We were at the hospital at 830. At around 945 I was checked for dilation and was 7cm. About 10 minutes later Layla was born in one push. No epidural, medication and just one small graze (no stitches needed).


Awww huge congratulations, she's beautiful x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sushai said:


> Introducing Layla Isabel born 22nd September at 957am (38+3).
> Waters broke at around 320am, contractions started about 2 hours later. Got my other kids to family friends place at around 7. We were at the hospital at 830. At around 945 I was checked for dilation and was 7cm. About 10 minutes later Layla was born in one push. No epidural, medication and just one small graze (no stitches needed).

Awwwww she is gorgeous hon. Massive congratulations to you. 
Much love and hugs. Well done momma<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Shorty88
Hows things with you hon?

AFM
I've had the prostin put in. And just sat on monitor. Feeling some niggles. I'm aloud off the monitor in a min and then I'm aloud to walk about.
Will prob go to the canteen and get some food.
My cervix was not dilated enough to break my waters.
Really think if I wasnt being induced i prob wud of gone the whole 40 weeks.
All them contractions for nothing.

Oh well at least the induction progress has begun.
As soon as cervix is dilated enough then their will break my waters.


----------



## playgirl666

good luck @Suggerhoney and congratulations @Sushai ❤


----------



## doddy0402

aaaaaaaahh! Welcome to the world beautiful Layla, our first October baby! Congratulations!xx


----------



## Shorty88

I'm good @Suggerhoney nothing happening with me.. just waiting on my second steroid injection

Hoping not too many ahead of me in the morning x


----------



## Sander

Awww congrats sushai!!!

Good luck today Sugger and Shorty!


----------



## Demotivated

Goodluck sugger & shorty.. Monday will see u both with your babies :)

I am going in on Tuesday. Getting admitted in morning and OT has been booked for afternoon.. getting really nervous now..


----------



## HLx

Sushai said:


> Introducing Layla Isabel born 22nd September at 957am (38+3).
> Waters broke at around 320am, contractions started about 2 hours later. Got my other kids to family friends place at around 7. We were at the hospital at 830. At around 945 I was checked for dilation and was 7cm. About 10 minutes later Layla was born in one push. No epidural, medication and just one small graze (no stitches needed).

Congratulations she is beautiful! And lovely name! My 7 year old is called Layla :) <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> good luck @Suggerhoney and congratulations @Sushai ❤

Thanks hon



Shorty88 said:


> I'm good @Suggerhoney nothing happening with me.. just waiting on my second steroid injection
> 
> Hoping not too many ahead of me in the morning x

I have it all crossed for you hon. Cant wait to see what u will have so exciting



Sander said:


> Awww congrats sushai!!!
> 
> Good luck today Sugger and Shorty!

Thank you



Demotivated said:


> Goodluck sugger & shorty.. Monday will see u both with your babies :)
> 
> I am going in on Tuesday. Getting admitted in morning and OT has been booked for afternoon.. getting really nervous now..

Thanks hon. Are u being injuced on Tuesday hon? How exciting.

Not much happening here just feeling crampy and uncomfortable but not really contracting properly yet. Back in labour room now bouncing on a big blue ball hahahaha. Check out my sexy stockings and socks:rofl:


----------



## brittany12

Sushai said:


> Introducing Layla Isabel born 22nd September at 957am (38+3).
> Waters broke at around 320am, contractions started about 2 hours later. Got my other kids to family friends place at around 7. We were at the hospital at 830. At around 945 I was checked for dilation and was 7cm. About 10 minutes later Layla was born in one push. No epidural, medication and just one small graze (no stitches needed).

Aww congratulations! Made my eyes water! Cannot believe we’re introducing babies now <3


----------



## brittany12

This group just got really exciting! I’m going to be stalking it like crazy all day! It’s 9:45am Sunday here so a lot of y’all are head of me! 

Good luck everyone!

As for me.. nothing going on but will be finishing up small things around my house today! Finished painting cabinets yesterday thank goodness! I have my closet and painting kitchen bathroom to work on today andddd my in laws will be home later today soooo it’s finally a safe/convenient time now for baby to come!!! 

I’ll be checking in through out the day


----------



## Demotivated

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon
> 
> 
> 
> I have it all crossed for you hon. Cant wait to see what u will have so exciting
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon. Are u being injuced on Tuesday hon? How exciting.
> 
> Not much happening here just feeling crampy and uncomfortable but not really contracting properly yet. Back in labour room now bouncing on a big blue ball hahahaha. Check out my sexy stockings and socks:rofl:
> View attachment 1068884

Nope, repeat csec for me ..
U r killing it with those stockings


----------



## Nolimitxox

Aaahhh she's so beautiful!!!! Amazing job Mama!


----------



## WishMeABaby

Sushai said:


> Introducing Layla Isabel born 22nd September at 957am (38+3).
> Waters broke at around 320am, contractions started about 2 hours later. Got my other kids to family friends place at around 7. We were at the hospital at 830. At around 945 I was checked for dilation and was 7cm. About 10 minutes later Layla was born in one push. No epidural, medication and just one small graze (no stitches needed).

Omg!!<3<3<3<3 How precious is she?? Congrats to mommy, daddy, and siblings.


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon
> 
> 
> 
> I have it all crossed for you hon. Cant wait to see what u will have so exciting
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon. Are u being injuced on Tuesday hon? How exciting.
> 
> Not much happening here just feeling crampy and uncomfortable but not really contracting properly yet. Back in labour room now bouncing on a big blue ball hahahaha. Check out my sexy stockings and socks:rofl:
> View attachment 1068884

I had to get that same gel with DS1 because my water broke but I never went into labour - the cramping is so uncomfortable!! Hope it turns into contractions for you! It took me 4-5 hours to start contracting after they put it in


----------



## Teanna

@Sushai Aw congrats momma! Layla is adorable. 

@Suggerhoney and @Shorty88 Hope everything is going smoothly for you and will be stalking for more baby pics. I'm getting excited and jealous I still have another 4.5 weeks until my due date but baby girl can stay in and cook a bit longer.


----------



## Shorty88

Its 4 am in Ireland.. I'm wide awake with aniexty.. think it's just hitting me now I'm going into have a section :wacko:

And it's just dawned on me last time i was in this theater I was having my d and C so that is playing with my head as well 

Drip of insulin is being put in at 6 am and I'm first on the list for theater so from 8 am on wards 

I will try my best to be back on later on to show pic and what I had.. depending on how im recovering x

@Suggerhoney best of luck to you xx

And to anyone else who is being induced this week xx


----------



## brittany12

Good luck!! Cannot wait to hear shorty! 

It’s 11:15pm here and I am also wide awake for some reason! I have to get up early with. Busy schedule tomorrow too so I know I’ll be paying for it in the morning when the alarm goes off! 

My 38 week appointment is in the morning, so I’ll update with any info for me! However won’t be as exciting as baby announcements!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck @Shorty88 

Thinking of you @Suggerhoney


----------



## Demotivated

Thinking of both of you guys :*

I m getting admitted tmrw 10.30am my time, so around 6 UK time.. OT has been booked for 3pm but it could go up/down depending on tmrw's schedule.. 

Really anxious and nervous today!


----------



## playgirl666

Demotivated said:


> Thinking of both of you guys :*
> 
> I m getting admitted tmrw 10.30am my time, so around 6 UK time.. OT has been booked for 3pm but it could go up/down depending on tmrw's schedule..
> 
> Really anxious and nervous today!

good luck, im having a sweep wednesday and if it dont work induction on friday, i am so ready now x


----------



## xjessibabyx

Good luck to all having babies so soon! I still have another 4 weeks til due date. Not much to report from me. I had a surprise baby shower yesterday which was lovely. We have been experiencing huge tantrums with our daughter the last few weeks. They last around 3 hours each time and we have tried everything. We just don't know what to do anymore and it's so exhausting. Just hope it improves before baby arrives!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Demotivated said:


> Thinking of both of you guys :*
> 
> I m getting admitted tmrw 10.30am my time, so around 6 UK time.. OT has been booked for 3pm but it could go up/down depending on tmrw's schedule..
> 
> Really anxious and nervous today!

Good luck lovely x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

xjessibabyx said:


> Good luck to all having babies so soon! I still have another 4 weeks til due date. Not much to report from me. I had a surprise baby shower yesterday which was lovely. We have been experiencing huge tantrums with our daughter the last few weeks. They last around 3 hours each time and we have tried everything. We just don't know what to do anymore and it's so exhausting. Just hope it improves before baby arrives!

How lovely for a surprise baby shower.
My dd2 went through an awful phase of tantrums, in the end we just had to leave her to it as there was no reasoning with her until she calmed herself down x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My induction is booked for Sunday, though it may be sooner, they are struggling to get my bp below 160/90ish even on the medication I'm on now, back again tomorrow to see what it's doing, in a way induction is easier as I have arranged childcare etc but I've lost my plug and had my bloody show i would love to start by myself for our last baby x


----------



## brittany12

Checking in on you ladies this morning!


----------



## Sander

Anyone else keep checking this page all day? :haha: The suspense is killing me!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

And me, I'm checking every 15/20 mins haha, I can't believe how soon our babies will all be here :cloud9:


----------



## Shorty88

My baby BOY :blue: was born this morning at 10:22 am weighing 7 pounds 10 oz 

No name as of yet :shrug:


----------



## playgirl666

omg congrats @Shorty88 hes gorgeous x


----------



## brittany12

Well today didn’t go as as planned but yet did. I expected to talk induction, but was thinking induction at 40 weeks. 

So my weight was up 7 pounds in 1 week!! That’s swelling. My blood pressure was also higher than normal for me at 136/84 it’s normally 115/75 ish range. Thankfully no protein in my urine yet! But with me having preeclampsia twice he knows he can’t treat me normal. So he did blood work to check my liver enzymes and a NST which I’m currently hooked up to. He let me schedule the induction out until next Wednesday but not any farther. I have to come back Thursday to check blood pressure, weight and urine again. If it’s stable Thursday I can wait til next week. If it’s worse he is sending me over Thursday! 

I’m 1 cm still so nothing changing there. And baby’s head is still high up. If I get to induction day and I’m at least 2 he will start pitocin and if not he will start cervidill. 

Praying to make it to next week and then go into labor on my own! Really hoping to avoid induction!


----------



## brittany12

Congratulations shorty on getting your boy!!!! How exciting!


----------



## WishMeABaby

Shorty88 said:


> My baby BOY :blue: was born this morning at 10:22 am weighing 7 pounds 10 oz
> 
> No name as of yet :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 1068950

Ohmagah he so cute!!! congrats to your family.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

@Shorty88 omg he's gorgeous, huge congratulations hun.

@brittany12 hopefully it doesn't rise no higher and protein doesn't appear, having had pre eclampsia twice myself and having issues at the moment it sucks :hugs:


----------



## Sander

Congrats Shorty!! How exciting to get a boy after 2 girls :cloud9: Your hubby must be so excited haha. 

Wow Brittany things are moving quickly for you too! Hopefully your blood pressure stays stable so you can wait until next week, would be nice to avoid an induction! Either way though I’m sure things will be just fine :)


----------



## doddy0402

Aaaah! Shorty, his chubby little cheeks! He's beautiful! Well done!:happydance:

Fingers crossed you can hold off on your induction a little longer Brittany, 7lbs in a week is a lot!!x


----------



## Demotivated

He is amazing shorty!!! Look at those cheeks..and well done on managing your GD throughout the pregnancy. Baby weighs perfect :) :)

@brittany12 hope things ease out for you & you get the birth u want..

@Suggerhoney thinking of you..

I just packed and rechecked all my bags for tmrw.. it's 10:15pm here and I m just hitting the sack.. going to sleep tonight with my DS coz I m gonna miss him soooo hard for the next 3 nights (if all goes well).. in-laws are here as well.. all happening in top gear now..


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Demotivated said:


> He is amazing shorty!!! Look at those cheeks..and well done on managing your GD throughout the pregnancy. Baby weighs perfect :) :)
> 
> @brittany12 hope things ease out for you & you get the birth u want..
> 
> @Suggerhoney thinking of you..
> 
> I just packed and rechecked all my bags for tmrw.. it's 10:15pm here and I m just hitting the sack.. going to sleep tonight with my DS coz I m gonna miss him soooo hard for the next 3 nights (if all goes well).. in-laws are here as well.. all happening in top gear now..


Will be thinking of you x


----------



## butterflywolf

Congrats on the babies so far <3 And omg can't believe so many of you are going to be having your baby soon as well! Eek.


----------



## Teanna

Shorty88 said:


> My baby BOY :blue: was born this morning at 10:22 am weighing 7 pounds 10 oz
> 
> No name as of yet :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 1068950

Congrats Shorty! So exciting you got a boy, those cheeks are just too cute.


----------



## Teanna

My day took a stressful turn. Went to my 35 week midwife appointment this morning which all was good, measuring 35 weeks. Though had a growth ultrasound at the hospital today and they told me not to go home until they checked something with the midwife. Then I ended up going to L&D for monitoring and my midwife told me that my scan revealed still normal but fluid on the low side and a missing kidney. Which was odd since there were 2 normal sized kidney's at my 20 week scan so they couldn't confirm if it's even a problem or not. I need to go get re-scanned at a bigger hospital this week sometime and go back on the monitors every 2 days to check on baby who is still doing great so far. I hope they don't need to induce me before 38 weeks at the earliest. 

Now I'm confused and worried. At least even if she only does have 1 kidney she can live a perfectly normal life, but the OB and midwife agreed that a normal kidney at 20 weeks can't just disappear like that so I'm hoping it was just a bad ultrasound. Fingers crossed.


----------



## doddy0402

@Teanna I have never heard of anything like that before! Hopefully it was just a dodgy scan, and everything will be fine on the next one!x


----------



## Teanna

doddy0402 said:


> @Teanna I have never heard of anything like that before! Hopefully it was just a dodgy scan, and everything will be fine on the next one!x

I've done a bit of research since I got home, seems urinary tract abnormalities are the most commonly diagnosed in pregnancy and 1/1000 babies are born with a single kidney so it does happen. I'll be glad to get my re-scan over with to get an answer.


----------



## brittany12

Wow how crazy teanna!


Sugger thinking of you! Hope everything is going well


----------



## WishMeABaby

Demotivated said:


> He is amazing shorty!!! Look at those cheeks..and well done on managing your GD throughout the pregnancy. Baby weighs perfect :) :)
> 
> @brittany12 hope things ease out for you & you get the birth u want..
> 
> @Suggerhoney thinking of you..
> 
> I just packed and rechecked all my bags for tmrw.. it's 10:15pm here and I m just hitting the sack.. going to sleep tonight with my DS coz I m gonna miss him soooo hard for the next 3 nights (if all goes well).. in-laws are here as well.. all happening in top gear now..

Goodluck


----------



## WishMeABaby

Teanna said:


> My day took a stressful turn. Went to my 35 week midwife appointment this morning which all was good, measuring 35 weeks. Though had a growth ultrasound at the hospital today and they told me not to go home until they checked something with the midwife. Then I ended up going to L&D for monitoring and my midwife told me that my scan revealed still normal but fluid on the low side and a missing kidney. Which was odd since there were 2 normal sized kidney's at my 20 week scan so they couldn't confirm if it's even a problem or not. I need to go get re-scanned at a bigger hospital this week sometime and go back on the monitors every 2 days to check on baby who is still doing great so far. I hope they don't need to induce me before 38 weeks at the earliest.
> 
> Now I'm confused and worried. At least even if she only does have 1 kidney she can live a perfectly normal life, but the OB and midwife agreed that a normal kidney at 20 weeks can't just disappear like that so I'm hoping it was just a bad ultrasound. Fingers crossed.

Thinking of you and baby. Hope all is well


----------



## doddy0402

Demotivated said:


> He is amazing shorty!!! Look at those cheeks..and well done on managing your GD throughout the pregnancy. Baby weighs perfect :) :)
> 
> @brittany12 hope things ease out for you & you get the birth u want..
> 
> @Suggerhoney thinking of you..
> 
> I just packed and rechecked all my bags for tmrw.. it's 10:15pm here and I m just hitting the sack.. going to sleep tonight with my DS coz I m gonna miss him soooo hard for the next 3 nights (if all goes well).. in-laws are here as well.. all happening in top gear now..

good luck! cant wait to see our next baby!!x


----------



## Shorty88

We have a name woohoo

Cillian Glen xx


----------



## Sander

Gorgeous name Shorty. Very unique! 

Hope Sugger is ok, she’s usually so active on this forum!! Hopefully she’s just getting lots of baby cuddles in.


----------



## brittany12

YAY for a name!

Agree! Hope things went smoothly and she’s just too busy smitten with her new babe!


----------



## Shorty88

Ye hopefully she is blissfully cuddling her lil man and will update shortly


----------



## brittany12

So DH and I discussed things a little bit about what is going on with me and baby. I feel good that things Thursday will be ok enough to not have to be sent over. I have a blood pressure cuff I’m using constantly throughout the day and will be taking it pretty easy for the next week. 

We’re going to leave the induction date for Wednesday. This will put me at 39+2 which is when things happened for my second on their own. Regardless of it does or not at least I will be in a controlled environment with my wonderful dr super close by. This eases my fears up tremendously with delivery. He also said I’d be allowed to move around until the epidural. So that also makes me feel better. I will also not be as stressed getting my kids to my in laws because it’s scheduled and I plan to let them both sleep in our bed that night somehow haha! But I am going to ask for a couple of things. 1) they don’t break my waters and let them break on their own unless I’m about 7cm. With dd this was my biggest issue because waters were broken for nearly 24 hours and we were at a risk of infection which meant they were starting to discuss c section. And then 2) on Monday when I assume I’ll see him in office one last time he will do a stripping of membranes as one final attempt to move things along. I don’t think he will have an issue with either of these so I’m feeling pretty good now about everything. 

I still can’t believe we’re here already! I’m going to enjoy every day I get to feel baby move. This is it! Last pregnancy, last baby, this chapter is about over for me!


----------



## Demotivated

Baby boy was born today at 3.43pm local time..
Weighing in at a little less than 6lbs and crying up a storm 

We r totally in love and thank God and friends for all the blessings and love :)


----------



## brittany12

Demotivated said:


> Baby boy was born today at 3.43pm local time..
> Weighing in at a little less than 6lbs and crying up a storm :p
> 
> We r totally in love and thank God and friends for all the blessings and love :)
> 
> View attachment 1069086
> View attachment 1069088

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## LNWXO

Congratulations everyone!! This is just amazing! So many healthy beautiful babas! Xx


----------



## WishMeABaby

Demotivated said:


> Baby boy was born today at 3.43pm local time..
> Weighing in at a little less than 6lbs and crying up a storm :p
> 
> We r totally in love and thank God and friends for all the blessings and love :)
> 
> View attachment 1069086
> View attachment 1069088

Congrats to you and your family. He is precious!<3


----------



## WishMeABaby

brittany12 said:


> So DH and I discussed things a little bit about what is going on with me and baby. I feel good that things Thursday will be ok enough to not have to be sent over. I have a blood pressure cuff I’m using constantly throughout the day and will be taking it pretty easy for the next week.
> 
> We’re going to leave the induction date for Wednesday. This will put me at 39+2 which is when things happened for my second on their own. Regardless of it does or not at least I will be in a controlled environment with my wonderful dr super close by. This eases my fears up tremendously with delivery. He also said I’d be allowed to move around until the epidural. So that also makes me feel better. I will also not be as stressed getting my kids to my in laws because it’s scheduled and I plan to let them both sleep in our bed that night somehow haha! But I am going to ask for a couple of things. 1) they don’t break my waters and let them break on their own unless I’m about 7cm. With dd this was my biggest issue because waters were broken for nearly 24 hours and we were at a risk of infection which meant they were starting to discuss c section. And then 2) on Monday when I assume I’ll see him in office one last time he will do a stripping of membranes as one final attempt to move things along. I don’t think he will have an issue with either of these so I’m feeling pretty good now about everything.
> 
> I still can’t believe we’re here already! I’m going to enjoy every day I get to feel baby move. This is it! Last pregnancy, last baby, this chapter is about over for me!

:hug:<3


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Demotivated said:


> Baby boy was born today at 3.43pm local time..
> Weighing in at a little less than 6lbs and crying up a storm :p
> 
> We r totally in love and thank God and friends for all the blessings and love :)
> 
> View attachment 1069086
> View attachment 1069088

congratulations x


----------



## Shorty88

Big congrats @Demotivated hes gorgeous x


----------



## doddy0402

Demotivated said:


> Baby boy was born today at 3.43pm local time..
> Weighing in at a little less than 6lbs and crying up a storm :p
> 
> We r totally in love and thank God and friends for all the blessings and love :)
> 
> View attachment 1069086
> View attachment 1069088

Ah, brilliant! I am so glad everything went well! Congratulations on your little man, big brother looks very proud!x


----------



## Sander

Congrats demotivated!! He’s beautiful :)


----------



## LadyStardust4

I can't believe all the babies are making an appearance already! Congratulations to our new mummas - such cute babies. 

Looking forward to hearing from Suggerhoney with her news!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
Baby Tommy-Jay was born at 06:25am on Monday 23rd September.
7lbs 10oz. Birth went well but hemorrhaged again and had to theatere but I'm ok. He is perfect<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations @Shorty88 on ure little boy and @Demotivated 

Good luck to everyone else. Will write about my birth experience when I get a chance. Going to be in hospital for a few days.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> Baby Tommy-Jay was born at 06:25am on Monday 23rd September.
> 7lbs 10oz. Birth went well but hemorrhaged again and had to theatere but I'm ok. He is perfect<3
> View attachment 1069098
> View attachment 1069100

Congratulations x


----------



## doddy0402

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> Baby Tommy-Jay was born at 06:25am on Monday 23rd September.
> 7lbs 10oz. Birth went well but hemorrhaged again and had to theatere but I'm ok. He is perfect<3
> View attachment 1069098
> View attachment 1069100

Welcome little man! He's precious! Hope you are back on your feet again soonx


----------



## xjessibabyx

Oh wow! Congratulations for all the new arrivals so far! I can't believe there's already so many! I still have 4 weeks til my due date but getting so nervous for labour and birth again eek x


----------



## Sander

Congrats Sugger he’s so precious! Sorry you had another challenging delivery, wishing you a speedy recovery :hug:


----------



## brittany12

Congratulations sugger! He sounds like he ended up being a good size! Sorry you hemorrhages again! Glad things are going well!


----------



## Shorty88

Ah congrats @Suggerhoney he is beautiful same weight as Cillian 

Hope you are recovering well x


----------



## WishMeABaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> Baby Tommy-Jay was born at 06:25am on Monday 23rd September.
> 7lbs 10oz. Birth went well but hemorrhaged again and had to theatere but I'm ok. He is perfect<3
> View attachment 1069098
> View attachment 1069100

Oh my he is too precious!! Congrats to you and your family. Love the name and speedy recovery<3

I can't wait for the rest and mines.


----------



## Teanna

Demotivated said:


> Baby boy was born today at 3.43pm local time..
> Weighing in at a little less than 6lbs and crying up a storm :p
> 
> We r totally in love and thank God and friends for all the blessings and love :)
> 
> View attachment 1069086
> View attachment 1069088

Congrats, he's so precious :)


----------



## Teanna

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> Baby Tommy-Jay was born at 06:25am on Monday 23rd September.
> 7lbs 10oz. Birth went well but hemorrhaged again and had to theatere but I'm ok. He is perfect<3
> View attachment 1069098
> View attachment 1069100

Aw congrats on the little man. :)


----------



## Teanna

I'm booked in for another NST tomorrow and my appointment at the bigger research hospital is this Friday. I'm told it will be 4-6 hours long, not sure what all is going to be done then but hoping it turns out to be nothing. Now I'm just drinking a lot of water in hopes my fluid levels increase by Friday's scan. I'll be 36 weeks then, really hoping not to be induced and that I make it until at least October 4th when I'll officially be full term.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Congratulations everyone!!! I hope your nst shows everything is fine Teanna.

As for me my NST today showed I'm having small contractions. I'll go next Tuesday for another nst and my Dr said she'll know more about if he's coming early or not then. 

I've been on a food making kick. My husband has painted the entire nursery. Few more touch ups with paint, needs trim, and then we can move his furniture back inside the room. :)


----------



## Sander

Okie so I’ve been having a hard time keeping up haha, those ladies still waiting - can we write who’s going naturally and who’s waiting on a section/to be induced? 

I have a planned section Oct 17. If I go earlier we’ll just have to see what happens. So still another 3 weeks to go for me!


----------



## WishMeABaby

Sander said:


> Okie so I’ve been having a hard time keeping up haha, those ladies still waiting - can we write who’s going naturally and who’s waiting on a section/to be induced?
> 
> I have a planned section Oct 17. If I go earlier we’ll just have to see what happens. So still another 3 weeks to go for me!

 nothing plan for me, im just waiting............... whenever he decide its time, im ready.


----------



## Teanna

I intend to go naturally unless my fluid levels dictate I need to be induced early, so far it looks like I'll be okay to wait it out.


----------



## playgirl666

got a sweep in a few hours time and induction booked for this friday x


----------



## xjessibabyx

I'm just waiting on little lady whenever she's ready. I'm 36+1. My other daughter came naturally at 38+3 x


----------



## Demotivated

Dr


Teanna said:


> I intend to go naturally unless my fluid levels dictate I need to be induced early, so far it looks like I'll be okay to wait it out.


Drink lots of water. I was drinking 4-5 litres everyday and my fluid increased dramatically.. even my gynaec said post csec that fluid was a lot..


----------



## playgirl666

had sweep im 3cm and she could feel babys head! x


----------



## doddy0402

Sander said:


> Okie so I’ve been having a hard time keeping up haha, those ladies still waiting - can we write who’s going naturally and who’s waiting on a section/to be induced?
> 
> I have a planned section Oct 17. If I go earlier we’ll just have to see what happens. So still another 3 weeks to go for me!

C section booked for October 15th as long as growth scans and doppler results continue to look ok.x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Induction booked for Sunday unless he comes sooner or my blood pressure gets any higher x


----------



## brittany12

Scheduled for induction next Wednesday 10/2 at 39+2 as long as my appointment goes well tomorrow!


----------



## doddy0402

Had another growth scan this afternoon. Still around 10th percentile line but static growth on his legs - exactly the same size as 2 weeks ago.
Also he is transverse which is pretty much where he has been for the last 10 weeks. 

Both of these things are cause for concern, and will need to see what the consultant says tomorrow, but she is normally a 'wait and see' kind of person, so I'm worried she's just going to brush me off.

I didn't want him out too early, but I'm 37 weeks on Sunday anyway, and it feels like the reasons to get him out are piling up!


----------



## Jessie7003

Sushai said:


> Introducing Layla Isabel born 22nd September at 957am (38+3).
> Waters broke at around 320am, contractions started about 2 hours later. Got my other kids to family friends place at around 7. We were at the hospital at 830. At around 945 I was checked for dilation and was 7cm. About 10 minutes later Layla was born in one push. No epidural, medication and just one small graze (no stitches needed).

Ahhh congrats! Haven't been on in a few days and its lovely to come on and see a birth announcement!


----------



## Jessie7003

Shorty88 said:


> My baby BOY :blue: was born this morning at 10:22 am weighing 7 pounds 10 oz
> 
> No name as of yet :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 1068950

Congrats! He is beautiful!


----------



## Jessie7003

Teanna said:


> My day took a stressful turn. Went to my 35 week midwife appointment this morning which all was good, measuring 35 weeks. Though had a growth ultrasound at the hospital today and they told me not to go home until they checked something with the midwife. Then I ended up going to L&D for monitoring and my midwife told me that my scan revealed still normal but fluid on the low side and a missing kidney. Which was odd since there were 2 normal sized kidney's at my 20 week scan so they couldn't confirm if it's even a problem or not. I need to go get re-scanned at a bigger hospital this week sometime and go back on the monitors every 2 days to check on baby who is still doing great so far. I hope they don't need to induce me before 38 weeks at the earliest.
> 
> Now I'm confused and worried. At least even if she only does have 1 kidney she can live a perfectly normal life, but the OB and midwife agreed that a normal kidney at 20 weeks can't just disappear like that so I'm hoping it was just a bad ultrasound. Fingers crossed.

Hope all works out okay! But like you said 1 kidney is fine if it's the outcome!


----------



## Jessie7003

Demotivated said:


> Baby boy was born today at 3.43pm local time..
> Weighing in at a little less than 6lbs and crying up a storm :p
> 
> We r totally in love and thank God and friends for all the blessings and love :)
> 
> View attachment 1069086
> View attachment 1069088

Congrats! He is beautiful!


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> Baby Tommy-Jay was born at 06:25am on Monday 23rd September.
> 7lbs 10oz. Birth went well but hemorrhaged again and had to theatere but I'm ok. He is perfect<3
> View attachment 1069098
> View attachment 1069100

Awww congrats! Hes lovely xx


----------



## Jessie7003

Sander said:


> Okie so I’ve been having a hard time keeping up haha, those ladies still waiting - can we write who’s going naturally and who’s waiting on a section/to be induced?
> 
> I have a planned section Oct 17. If I go earlier we’ll just have to see what happens. So still another 3 weeks to go for me!

Due the 11th and going natural. Next midwife appointment is on the 9th at 39+5 so hopefully get offered a sweep and induction date.


----------



## Jessie7003

So all caught up finally! Cant believe I went off for a few days and missed so many birth announcements haha! So again congrats to everyone who's little babies are here and good luck to all us still waiting, especially those with concerns! 

AFM I lost a bit of my mucus plug yesterday but it was clear so not my bloody show. Hopefully it's the start of something and doesn't regenerate at this stage. Had what a bad cold since yesterday too and today have had the worst stomach ever. Have lived on the toilet (tmi sorry) and haven't stopped vomiting aswell so fingers crossed it's the clear out that people talk about before labour. Praying I don't go overdue!


----------



## brittany12

Totally hit a new level of nesting this pregnancy during the afternoon today! Picked DD up from school and her and ds played in her room really well for several hours so I literally did tons of laundry, swept, mopped and vacuumed all the floors throughout the house, dishes, picked up toys and blankets, groomed the dogs and got together a few more things for our hospital bag. I’m going to cut DH hair as soon as he is finished mowing the grass and then get the kids some dinner and bathed before getting a shower myself and attempting to shave my legs and such just Incase he makes me go over to hospital tomorrow which I really don’t feel like I will need to! I checked my blood pressure and it’s been great all day! My swelling in my feet hasnt been terrible today either even with being on them cleaning, I’m sure they’ll get there in the next few hours but overall today has been a good productive day! 

Too bad my littles will destroy it in .5 seconds! We’ll see how tomorrow goes!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Sander

I’m the same way Brittany, but I feel like I’m always nesting haha. I like the house to be clean, and we’ve finally gotten the yard work done for the season (thank goodness). There’s only a small handful of things left to do before the baby comes!

We went and bought DS some things from Carter’s today - oh my word is it expensive. We’ve been coasting off of baby shower gifts for him all this time, but we’re starting to run out of his size now. All I bought was a pack of socks, a pair of shoes and those baby jeggings and it was $80! Anyways, he really needed everything so it was fine, but still. I can appreciate more now having another boy because at least they can share everything! I wanted to buy a winter jacket for him too but that was $125 by itself (!!)

I’m going to check Winners or maybe see what I can find second hand. He grows out of things so fast, it seems like a waste to spend that much on a jacket he’ll only wear for a couple of months. But he does need something as we’re getting into colder weather. 

Had my last consult with the OB today, he signed a paper for me confirming that if I go into labour early they will still attempt a section. So I’m happy about that. I’m booked in at 8am which is the first slot, so apparently that’s a good thing haha. 

Can’t believe it’s only 3 weeks away! Been soaking up all the cuddles with my son, it’s hard to imagine how everything is going to change soon.


----------



## Teanna

Demotivated said:


> Dr
> 
> 
> 
> Drink lots of water. I was drinking 4-5 litres everyday and my fluid increased dramatically.. even my gynaec said post csec that fluid was a lot..

I'm drinking tons of water in hopes it increases for Fridays scan. NST today went great. I was probably dehydrated during my last ultrasound so hoping it was just that and not a lack of kidney causing the lower levels.


----------



## playgirl666

think i have just had my bloody show, hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## LNWXO

Congrats sugger! 
I’m so jel of everyone having all these exciting things happening!! 

Officially starting operation get this baby out today! X


----------



## doddy0402

playgirl666 said:


> think i have just had my bloody show, hope everyone else is ok x

oooh this might be it for you! fingers crossed, good luck!x


----------



## playgirl666

doddy0402 said:


> oooh this might be it for you! fingers crossed, good luck!x

thank u, getting some contractions now, starting in my lower back going round the front! x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

playgirl666 said:


> thank u, getting some contractions now, starting in my lower back going round the front! x

Eekk good luck!!! Mine have being stop starting since I lost mine on Saturday now I'm just grumpy haha x


----------



## Demotivated

Goodluck @playgirl666 ..hope it's soon your turn..

We r kinda bored now in hospital, itching to go home.. Baby is doing fine.. eating, popping well.. 
Routine is setting in slowly. 


Btw he failed his hearing test done at 36 hours but doc said its expected since c-sec babies retain a bit of fluid in their ears fr 2-3 days ..so we gotta follow up in 3 weeks.. 
With my DS1, hearing test wasn't conducted in our hospital.. still not mandatory in my country..

Let me know your experiences, if any. Tia


----------



## brittany12

Update!
Appointment today was good! 
Blood pressure was 134/84 so no higher and he was happy with that
Blood work came back perfect!
Urine sample was good
NST was good
Checked cervix still 1cm but it’s more anterior and baby’s head is about 1/2” from pushing me into dilating to about 3cm so babybis definitely on the move down which is great because Monday baby was still high up! 

We’re keeping Wednesday’s induction date with the likely hood of a baby on Thursday 10/3! And he will not be breaking my waters unless I’m around 6cm and they haven’t broken on their own yet! 

I do have one final appointment with him Monday and he’ll do all the normal checks and strip my membranes! 

Overall, great news for me and I should either 1) go into labor on my own between now and the. Or 2) at least make it to my preferred date of 10/2 or 10/3 and get my October baby around 39+2/3 like I had predicted!!!


----------



## brittany12

playgirl666 said:


> think i have just had my bloody show, hope everyone else is ok x

Yay! Good luck!


----------



## brittany12

xxmyheartxx said:


> Eekk good luck!!! Mine have being stop starting since I lost mine on Saturday now I'm just grumpy haha x

Hopefully it’ll pick up for you soon!!


----------



## playgirl666

been losing my bloody show/plug all day, had some painfull contractions this morning but the eased off! being induced tomorrow, just hope im not waiting all day for a time to go in x


----------



## brittany12

playgirl666 said:


> been losing my bloody show/plug all day, had some painfull contractions this morning but the eased off! being induced tomorrow, just hope im not waiting all day for a time to go in x

Good luck!!!


----------



## playgirl666

today is induction day! gotta ring at 9 for a time to go in, still getting some pains and losing loads of plug still! excited and abit nervous now x


----------



## LadyStardust4

Good luck Playgirl. Will be thinking of you!

Realised I haven't shared any bump pictures with you all so here she is at 37+5. No early induction for me... just waiting!


----------



## playgirl666

LadyStardust4 said:


> Good luck Playgirl. Will be thinking of you!
> 
> Realised I haven't shared any bump pictures with you all so here she is at 37+5. No early induction for me... just waiting!
> 
> View attachment 1069282

thank u, im here now, just on monitor and waiting to be checked x


----------



## LNWXO

playgirl666 said:


> thank u, im here now, just on monitor and waiting to be checked x

Good luck! :)


----------



## LNWXO

I had my final consultant appointment today. Signed off no further action. They are happy with my blood pressure and everything. 

Just a waiting game now!


----------



## doddy0402

good luck with the induction Playgirl, hopefully itll be a quick one!

As for me, I have until Monday morning to get this kid to move to either head down or breech. If hes still transverse by the presentation scan, I will be admitted, and will have to stay in hospital until he is born. They have refused to move my c section date if that happens, so that would be 15 days in hospital before csection, and 24 hours after...I have never been away from DH or kids for more than 3 days before, so this is a bit of a nightmare!
I am trying all sorts of stuff off the internet, but I'm not holding out much hope due to my history with transverse and breech babies in the past. My insides much be a funny shape or something, because I just cant get babies into the correct position!:cry:


----------



## brittany12

doddy0402 said:


> good luck with the induction Playgirl, hopefully itll be a quick one!
> 
> As for me, I have until Monday morning to get this kid to move to either head down or breech. If hes still transverse by the presentation scan, I will be admitted, and will have to stay in hospital until he is born. They have refused to move my c section date if that happens, so that would be 15 days in hospital before csection, and 24 hours after...I have never been away from DH or kids for more than 3 days before, so this is a bit of a nightmare!
> I am trying all sorts of stuff off the internet, but I'm not holding out much hope due to my history with transverse and breech babies in the past. My insides much be a funny shape or something, because I just cant get babies into the correct position!:cry:

Have you tried crawling basically? Get on your hands and knees! Or chiropractor?


----------



## Shorty88

Hi ladies...

I haven't had a chance to come on I'm in a bubble

I got home from the hospital yesterday 

Very sore as I had my tubes done aswell 

Cillian has been a dream baby long may he last. I have the baby nurse coming today to do his heal prick so I'll pop on later to update the front page xx

Best of luck to all the ladies being induced soon x



Cillian chilled to the max after his bottle


----------



## doddy0402

brittany12 said:


> Have you tried crawling basically? Get on your hands and knees! Or chiropractor?

I've spent the last 24 hours on my hands and knees, and also sort of kneeling on the couch with my hands on the floor if that makes sense? Seems to be the way the internet says to make enough space for him to move. Doesn't seem to have done anything yet, his head is definitely up under my ribs on one side and I can feel feet or hands on the other side. 

Will keep on trying though, I am NOT good in a hospital setting, it makes my anxiety go through the roof!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck with the induction @playgirl666 hope it's a quick one for you. My whole process from start to end was 19 and half hours hope ures is much quicker. Hope u dont have to have the passery thing because that's blooming uncomfortable. Hopfully ure well into labour now I have it all crossed for you. 

Good luck to all you ladies still waiting cant wait to see all these babies very soon. 

Me and baby are still in hospital. I've already had 1 unit of blood and I'm having another unit today and I'm hoping I'll be able to go home tommorow. Been here since sunday and so ready for home. 

Tommy is a absolute dream. He is now 7lbs. Hes so diddy all the stuff we brought him is big. He is wearing Asda tiny baby up to 6lbs and that's big on him. I nearly took all that stuff back b4 he was born because I thought it wud be to small but I'm so glad I didnt because it's big on him and will last him a while. 
He is such a contented baby I feel extremely blessed. 

Me and hubby have even spoken about having 1 more baby in about 2 years. Thought I was to old but all the midwifes have said I'm not old and lots of womon have babies at 43 or even 44. I'm 40 in December. Makes me feel a bit better that I'm not such a geriatric mother after all hahaha:jo:

My milk is In now and oh my gosh my boobs are so huge and so sore and hard. I'm not able to breastfeed because of my liver meds but he is doing great with the bottle and feeding every 4 hours. 

I just cant wait to see all us ladies babies now. And I'm soooo excited to find out what @brittany12 will have. 

If me and hubby do have another baby I will be staying team :yellow: for sure.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> I haven't had a chance to come on I'm in a bubble
> 
> I got home from the hospital yesterday
> 
> Very sore as I had my tubes done aswell
> 
> Cillian has been a dream baby long may he last. I have the baby nurse coming today to do his heal prick so I'll pop on later to update the front page xx
> 
> Best of luck to all the ladies being induced soon x
> 
> View attachment 1069288
> 
> 
> Cillian chilled to the max after his bottle

He is lush hon congrats I so new u was gonna a have a boy. I'm so so happy for you hon and I love the name. Xx


----------



## WishMeABaby

playgirl666 said:


> today is induction day! gotta ring at 9 for a time to go in, still getting some pains and losing loads of plug still! excited and abit nervous now x

Good Luck, Hun. Rooting for you and baby!


----------



## WishMeABaby

Shorty88 said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> I haven't had a chance to come on I'm in a bubble
> 
> I got home from the hospital yesterday
> 
> Very sore as I had my tubes done aswell
> 
> Cillian has been a dream baby long may he last. I have the baby nurse coming today to do his heal prick so I'll pop on later to update the front page xx
> 
> Best of luck to all the ladies being induced soon x
> 
> View attachment 1069288
> 
> 
> Cillian chilled to the max after his bottle

This photo makes me want to do all types of baby talk. lol.. too precious.


----------



## playgirl666

i had the pessary put in at 12.30 as theres no one to break my waters untill tomorrow the earliest! so they wanted to try something raghter than nothing, been getting some pains but nothing regular yet! i would never want the pessary again, it hurt going in x


----------



## Sander

playgirl666 said:


> i had the pessary put in at 12.30 as theres no one to break my waters untill tomorrow the earliest! so they wanted to try something raghter than nothing, been getting some pains but nothing regular yet! i would never want the pessary again, it hurt going in x

Hopefully that works though! What time is it there? Hope you don’t have to wait too long xx


----------



## brittany12

Y’all my Air conditioning unit in my home is broken and it’s still 90-100 degrees where I live!!!! I am dying right now!!!! 5 days or less til baby comes and this happens!


----------



## playgirl666

Sander said:


> Hopefully that works though! What time is it there? Hope you don’t have to wait too long xx

hi its 10.30pm now x


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> hi its 10.30pm now x

Oh hon bless ya. I had that pessery to and it hurt going in. It also have me sharp pains in my vjj. Kind of felt like I had already had baby and tore and was recovering from the stitches. Was told its the sharp edges of the pessery.

I started getting niggles and period cramps about 2 hours after it was inserted and then about 5 hours later I started having regular short sharp contractions that got real close but not very long. Got told that was the passery to then those pains eased and then I started getting long contractions. Felt like strong Braxton hicks at first and about every 15 mins. Lasted about 2 mins that was the start of it. Ure notice a change hon. Breath through them hon and put some music on that u like so u have something to focus on. Use the gas and air. That stuff is amazing. Ure be fine hon. Really hope it all kicks off soon. Cant wait to see pics. U got this girl. X


----------



## Teanna

Update: got scanned again at the high risk pregnancy center at the university hospital. They found the 'missing' kidney and both are functioning, though they weren't surprised the local ultrasound tech missed it as the kidney is not in the typical position, but they called it a variation of normal and doesn't require any special care. My fluid is still low, up slightly but they've recommended an early induction between 37-38 weeks and to keep doing the NST's but baby is perfectly happy in there now. I'm hoping if my fluid keeps going up and the NST's go well I can avoid an induction. Baby was super low on the scan they couldn't see the face or head at all because it was so low in my pelvis. Estimated weight was 5lbs 8oz at 36 weeks exactly. I wouldn't be surprised if I go into labor a bit early naturally.


----------



## Demotivated

Teanna said:


> Update: got scanned again at the high risk pregnancy center at the university hospital. They found the 'missing' kidney and both are functioning, though they weren't surprised the local ultrasound tech missed it as the kidney is not in the typical position, but they called it a variation of normal and doesn't require any special care. My fluid is still low, up slightly but they've recommended an early induction between 37-38 weeks and to keep doing the NST's but baby is perfectly happy in there now. I'm hoping if my fluid keeps going up and the NST's go well I can avoid an induction. Baby was super low on the scan they couldn't see the face or head at all because it was so low in my pelvis. Estimated weight was 5lbs 8oz at 36 weeks exactly. I wouldn't be surprised if I go into labor a bit early naturally.

U r doing great. Keep up the hydration. My 2nd last scan had AFI of 6.8, which increased to 14 in 10 days. Coconut water also helps big time.

AFM, we came home yesterday and finally the feeling of being a parent of 2 is sinking in. My DS1 wants his mommy all the time so getting tricky on managing both. Thankfully I have family and support around for few days so life is easier. Baby has mild jaundice so been told to show him sunlight everyday for couple of hours. Hopefully it should resolve by itself since his poops are now yellow milky ones.

Ok, time for a catnap ;)


----------



## Teanna

Demotivated said:


> U r doing great. Keep up the hydration. My 2nd last scan had AFI of 6.8, which increased to 14 in 10 days. Coconut water also helps big time.
> 
> AFM, we came home yesterday and finally the feeling of being a parent of 2 is sinking in. My DS1 wants his mommy all the time so getting tricky on managing both. Thankfully I have family and support around for few days so life is easier. Baby has mild jaundice so been told to show him sunlight everyday for couple of hours. Hopefully it should resolve by itself since his poops are now yellow milky ones.
> 
> Ok, time for a catnap ;)

I'm hoping mine improve, they gave me my medical records today to pass on to my midwife and I saw my first scan AFI was 4.4 and today was 5.2. I didn't realize just how low it was since they told me it was low normal but pretty sure that's not normal at all. She's on the 25th percentile for growth, but her arm and legs were almost 100 percentile so maybe she'll be tall.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teanna said:


> I'm hoping mine improve, they gave me my medical records today to pass on to my midwife and I saw my first scan AFI was 4.4 and today was 5.2. I didn't realize just how low it was since they told me it was low normal but pretty sure that's not normal at all. She's on the 25th percentile for growth, but her arm and legs were almost 100 percentile so maybe she'll be tall.

Wow hon sounds like ure little one will be really tall. U cud have a supper model in the making right there. 
My little ones head was measuring on the 98th but he only has a small head. He is alot smaller than they predicted so never trusting them scans again. 
Not long hon and she will be here. 


Wonder how @playgirl is getting on I keep checking for updates? Hope she is ok and baby is here. 

Little man was amazing last night. He fed at 12 midnight then went to sleep and didnt wake up until 5am so I've had a good sleep. 
Hope I can go home today. Just need to wait for the doctors to do the rounds.


----------



## playgirl666

still no baby :( was getting pains every 10 mins last night but its all stopped, so fed up now :( i do have some mild period like cramps, and that heavy feeling down there like @Suggerhoney said, they are checking at 12.30 when its been 24 hours x


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> still no baby :( was getting pains every 10 mins last night but its all stopped, so fed up now :( i do have some mild period like cramps, and that heavy feeling down there like @Suggerhoney said, they are checking at 12.30 when its been 24 hours x

That's the passery that gave u them contractions hon now ure getting the period cramps. Does ure back hurt? I rekon ure real contractions will start soon hon. It's such a long process and so tiring but I promise you it will be all worth it hon. Ure gonna be amazing. 
Ask them for a ball and keep walking hon. Up down stairs and corridors it will help to get things going. When ure contractions start just try and keep bouncing and walking breathing through them it will bring them on stronger. U may be offered a drip to speed things up a bit. Good luck hon


----------



## HLx

Good luck for anyone getting induced! If it's any consolation with the pessary, I had that with my second and had no issues with it, and labour was only 2 hours 20 mins long if that helps! :)


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> That's the passery that gave u them contractions hon now ure getting the period cramps. Does ure back hurt? I rekon ure real contractions will start soon hon. It's such a long process and so tiring but I promise you it will be all worth it hon. Ure gonna be amazing.
> Ask them for a ball and keep walking hon. Up down stairs and corridors it will help to get things going. When ure contractions start just try and keep bouncing and walking breathing through them it will bring them on stronger. U may be offered a drip to speed things up a bit. Good luck hon

pessary is now out, losing loads of my bloody show sorry for tmi, got loads of pains in my lower back and they are coming round the front, every 5 mins or so x


----------



## brittany12

How is everyone doing? 

I’m still sweating to death until probably Tuesday! Had contractions last night 8-9 minutes apart but thankfully they eased up after drinking water and moving! I need this baby to hold off a few more days til AC is fixed! 

My poor DD is so miserable too in here! We spent most of the day at the pool and came home to let. Ds nap in his crib which is like the only place he will nap. Thankfully he has a fan in his room and nice think curtains so his room is cool enough for him. We’ll be going to in laws for dinner and by the time we get home it should be late enough that it’s cooled down so we can sleep. Tomorrow we plan to be out most of the day for a birthday dinner and then I’m hoping that they’ll have this solved Monday but not getting my hopes up!


----------



## Sander

Hope things are really moving now Playgirl!

Brittany I can’t imagine dealing with that kind of heat right now. I keep seeing pictures on Instagram today from friends in parts of Canada where it got SNOW today. Crazy. It’s been much milder here, the high on Wednesday is actually 29! Sorry I don’t know what that is in Fahrenheit, it’s hot lol. Today it’s around 19.

Not much to report here. 37 weeks tomorrow, can’t believe I’m full term. They have a farm here with fall activities for kids I’d like to go to with DS before the baby comes. 

Haven’t had any real contractions, get Braxton Hicks here and there but nothing crazy. I didn’t have a wink of warning with DS either, was just carrying on and boom my water broke. Hoping to keep this kid in until the 17th though!


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> Hope things are really moving now Playgirl!
> 
> Brittany I can’t imagine dealing with that kind of heat right now. I keep seeing pictures on Instagram today from friends in parts of Canada where it got SNOW today. Crazy. It’s been much milder here, the high on Wednesday is actually 29! Sorry I don’t know what that is in Fahrenheit, it’s hot lol. Today it’s around 19.
> 
> Not much to report here. 37 weeks tomorrow, can’t believe I’m full term. They have a farm here with fall activities for kids I’d like to go to with DS before the baby comes.
> 
> Haven’t had any real contractions, get Braxton Hicks here and there but nothing crazy. I didn’t have a wink of warning with DS either, was just carrying on and boom my water broke. Hoping to keep this kid in until the 17th though!

It’s awful! I wouldn’t gladly take snow right now! We never get snow here so I’m sure my perspective is different but I have gas heat so at least we’d be comfortable lol! I’m also a winter/cold weather fan! 

When did you first DS come? You sound like me! Lol just stay in a little longer baby!!


----------



## Sander

brittany12 said:


> It’s awful! I wouldn’t gladly take snow right now! We never get snow here so I’m sure my perspective is different but I have gas heat so at least we’d be comfortable lol! I’m also a winter/cold weather fan!
> 
> When did you first DS come? You sound like me! Lol just stay in a little longer baby!!

We used to live in Vancouver and snow was my FAV because we never got it, now we live in Ontario and it snows a lot haha. I still like it though :)

My water broke at 39+4 with him! I didn’t go into labour until the next day though so he was born 39+5 :)


----------



## playgirl666

still here, still no baby, so fed up and exhausted x


----------



## Demotivated

playgirl666 said:


> still here, still no baby, so fed up and exhausted x

Oh god.. r u getting contractions or fizzled out?


----------



## playgirl666

was getting contractions every 5 mins, got checked and was 4cm, contractions then stopped, they are breaking my waters today and they seem confident she will be here today, but we will see x


----------



## Demotivated

Good


playgirl666 said:


> was getting contractions every 5 mins, got checked and was 4cm, contractions then stopped, they are breaking my waters today and they seem confident she will be here today, but we will see x

Goodluck..will b thinking of u :)


----------



## Demotivated

Looks like more babies next week :)

We have more or less settled at home. Baby's jaundice has come down considerably and hopefully will b gone soon. Next week is DH's bday and his whole family is here so will have a nice family celebration.

Still haven't thought of a name.. but my DS1 likes to call the baby cookie lol.. Born small at 5lb 14oz; 18.5inches.. Discharge weight was 5lb 9oz..so feeding well..
We go back for jabs next Thursday and hopefully he would have gained the weight back.

Happened to catch a pic of him yesterday in his sleep.. haha..


----------



## playgirl666

Demotivated said:


> Good
> 
> 
> Goodluck..will b thinking of u :)

thank u, they are about to break my waters, if im not in full blown labour within 4 hours then it will be the drip, they said one way or another baby will be out today x


----------



## playgirl666

waters have gone! x


----------



## xjessibabyx

Good luck playgirl! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

HLx said:


> Good luck for anyone getting induced! If it's any consolation with the pessary, I had that with my second and had no issues with it, and labour was only 2 hours 20 mins long if that helps! :)

I just found out that my labour from 4cm to birth was also 2 hours 20mins haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck play girl. So sorry it's been such a long process for you. U will have baby in ure arms be u know it


----------



## Suggerhoney

@brittany12 
Oh gosh hon u poor thing that heat must be unbearable. It's gotten cold here now and rainy like full on autumn but I love this time of year. October November and December are my fave months.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Induction day for me, couldn't break my waters so had 1st lot of gel at 11, getting some back ache and lower tummy pains, currently bouncing on the ball!

Good luck @playgirl666 hopefully won't be to long until she's here x


----------



## HLx

Suggerhoney said:


> I just found out that my labour from 4cm to birth was also 2 hours 20mins haha

That's crazy! I'd rather it be short and sweet than dragged out:rofl:


----------



## playgirl666

baby maze is here! born at 11am weighing 6ib 11 will upload pics and details soon x


----------



## Jessie7003

playgirl666 said:


> baby maze is here! born at 11am weighing 6ib 11 will upload pics and details soon x

Congrats!! Nice weight too! X


----------



## xxmyheartxx

playgirl666 said:


> baby maze is here! born at 11am weighing 6ib 11 will upload pics and details soon x

Huge congratulations x


----------



## Jessie7003

The pains I'm getting are crazy but I know they're just braxton hicks :( just feels like constant period pains really low down. Wish they would either get more regular and move into my back for real labour pains or give me a bit of a break haha! I just know I'm gonna go overdue!


----------



## Shorty88

playgirl666 said:


> baby maze is here! born at 11am weighing 6ib 11 will upload pics and details soon x


Congrats xx


----------



## playgirl666

thank u ladies, heres maze ❤ x


----------



## HLx

Congratulations! She's beautiful!


----------



## brittany12

Congratulations playgirl!!

Good luck my heart! 

It’s baby week for us over here! Hoping to hold out at least 2 more days!


----------



## Sander

Congrats playgirl!!


----------



## WishMeABaby

playgirl666 said:


> thank u ladies, heres maze ❤ x
> 
> View attachment 1069440

Congrats, awe shes lovely


----------



## WishMeABaby

xxmyheartxx said:


> Induction day for me, couldn't break my waters so had 1st lot of gel at 11, getting some back ache and lower tummy pains, currently bouncing on the ball!
> 
> Good luck @playgirl666 hopefully won't be to long until she's here x

Rooting for you and good luck


----------



## doddy0402

Congratulations Playgirl! She's lovely! 

Good luck @xxmyheartxx hope we'll have another beautiful baby by the end of the day!x


----------



## Jessie7003

playgirl666 said:


> thank u ladies, heres maze ❤ x
> 
> View attachment 1069440

Gorgeous!


----------



## Teanna

Congrats playgirl, she's beautiful!


----------



## playgirl666

thank u so much ladies, i had the pessary for 24 hours on friday, then had the gel on saturday, was still only 4cm at that point, had my waters broke at 8am was still 4cm by 10am i was fully dilated and ready to push, midwife didnt believe me! but i started pushing and she could see her head, midwife thought her shoulders was stuck so pushed the emeegancy button, but she managed to grab babys head and literally pulled her out! x


----------



## Jessie7003

playgirl666 said:


> thank u so much ladies, i had the pessary for 24 hours on friday, then had the gel on saturday, was still only 4cm at that point, had my waters broke at 8am was still 4cm by 10am i was fully dilated and ready to push, midwife didnt believe me! but i started pushing and she could see her head, midwife thought her shoulders was stuck so pushed the emeegancy button, but she managed to grab babys head and literally pulled her out! x

Awww at least all was okay and she wasn't stuck! I'm sure you're so glad it's all over and shes here safe x


----------



## playgirl666

Jessie7003 said:


> Awww at least all was okay and she wasn't stuck! I'm sure you're so glad it's all over and shes here safe x

i am so happy she came out safely and healthy, i had GD and they said she was gonna be bigger, but the midwife said how huge and healthy my placenta was and babys cord was thick, so she said i def kept her healthy in there :) x


----------



## playgirl666

we got home today at 4pm so only 5 hours after maze was born, she passed both sugar tests with flying colours, good luck to the rest of u ladies who are waiting for there babys ❤ looking forward to updates and pics x


----------



## Sander

Glad to hear you’re home and baby is doing well playgirl! Awesome you got to leave so quickly. I stayed 3 days and 2 nights with DS, now we don’t have extended insurance so if we want a private room (which I definitely do!!) it’s $250/night. Ugh. Hoping to be able to go home after 1 night this time as it’s just so expensive. Plus we live literally 2 blocks from the hospital. 

DH is sick AGAIN. It probably makes me a bad person but I just can’t stand it. I’ve started keeping track of how often he’s sick because he doesn’t believe me when I tell him it’s way more often than the average person. He was sick 9 days in June, 8 days in July, fine in August, 28 days (and counting!!) in September, and now his ‘cold’ has turned into the flu. Honestly I could kill him. He’s locked himself in the bedroom for the past 2 days, I’ve barely seen him and I’ve been taking care of DS alone 24/7. He skulked out of the bedroom an hour ago to take a bath. You know who would love a bath and to lay around and sleep all day? ME. 

Ugh, anyways. Just big, uncomfortable and tired from chasing around my son all day. Knowing him this will drag on for at least another week.


----------



## Sander

Was just thinking about this actually - anyone keeping an eye on their pets? About 2 days before I went into labour with DS my dog would stop once or twice each evening, stand up and stare at me whining. I couldn’t figure out why the heck she was doing it and then I went into labour. Thinking back on it now, isn’t there some hormone produced 48 hours before that hospitals test for? I wonder if pets can pick up on it. Anyways I wonder if she’ll do it again!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Still no baby, waiting to have my waters broken, there are 3 of us waiting and delivery is stupidly busy, I was contracting until 3ish this morning and it stopped, looks like I will be in a while.
Good luck to anyone who is getting induced hopefully will be quicker than me x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations @playgirl666 on ure healthy baby girl she is gawjus and so glad ure home already xx

Good luck @×xmyhreartxx


----------



## Shorty88

Cant believe my boy is one week old already.. 



I will be adding the names of the new babies on the front page now.. @Demotivated I cant see what your lil man is called sorry if I missed the message or if you dont want to say his name I will just put baby boy x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Cant believe my boy is one week old already..
> 
> View attachment 1069494
> 
> 
> I will be adding the names of the new babies on the front page now.. @Demotivated I cant see what your lil man is called sorry if I missed the message or if you dont want to say his name I will just put baby boy x

He is lush hon. 

Little Tommy is one week old today as well its flown by but he just gets cuter and cuter. Cant wait to see first smiles etc.


----------



## playgirl666

awww @Suggerhoney hes gorgeous, we are struggling atm as maze screams and screams after feeds think shes got colic :( shes having her newborn hearing test tomorrow and seeing the baby doctor so gonna have a word with them then x


----------



## Sander

playgirl666 said:


> awww @Suggerhoney hes gorgeous, we are struggling atm as maze screams and screams after feeds think shes got colic :( shes having her newborn hearing test tomorrow and seeing the baby doctor so gonna have a word with them then x

Sorry to hear that playgirl. DS had colic, it was awful. Hopefully it’s not that, but if it is there’s an awesome support group on Facebook where you can get good tips on how to help the crying. I used it the first few months and it was a lifesaver xx


----------



## Demotivated

Shorty88 said:


> Cant believe my boy is one week old already..
> 
> View attachment 1069494
> 
> 
> I will be adding the names of the new babies on the front page now.. @Demotivated I cant see what your lil man is called sorry if I missed the message or if you dont want to say his name I will just put baby boy x


His name is going to b in my native language so difficult to pronounce but u can write the nickname my son has given him.. Rio :)


----------



## Teanna

Saw the midwife again and looks like I might be able to avoid the early induction if my fluids go up. I have to do weekly ultrasounds at the hospital but I most likely wont be giving birth this week. If I do end up needing to be induced they will give me a sweep first to try to let it happen on it's own.


----------



## Demotivated

xxmyheartxx said:


> Still no baby, waiting to have my waters broken, there are 3 of us waiting and delivery is stupidly busy, I was contracting until 3ish this morning and it stopped, looks like I will be in a while.
> Good luck to anyone who is getting induced hopefully will be quicker than me x

Thinking of you.. hope all good


----------



## playgirl666

Sander said:


> Sorry to hear that playgirl. DS had colic, it was awful. Hopefully it’s not that, but if it is there’s an awesome support group on Facebook where you can get good tips on how to help the crying. I used it the first few months and it was a lifesaver xx

thank u, we changed her bottles to the anti colic ones and so far shes been much better x


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> thank u, we changed her bottles to the anti colic ones and so far shes been much better x

I was going to suggest just that hon. We are using tommy tippy anti colic bottles and cow and gate milk. The green one. 
My son had bad colic and reflux and we used a medicine called infacole which helped alot. U just give them one droplet b4 each feed. It tastes nice as well so they take to it real easy. 

Hopfully the change in bottles have done the trick tho hon. X


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teanna said:


> Saw the midwife again and looks like I might be able to avoid the early induction if my fluids go up. I have to do weekly ultrasounds at the hospital but I most likely wont be giving birth this week. If I do end up needing to be induced they will give me a sweep first to try to let it happen on it's own.

That fantastic news hon so good you can keep baby in there longer. Have they given u a date or they just waiting to see how things go?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thinking of you @xxmyheartxx


----------



## brittany12

Baby Sutton Oakes was born 10-1-19 at 2:33am! 7lbs 3oz 20.5in long. 

Started contractions around 5pm by 2am I was 7cm and ready to push by 2:25am! 2 pushes and he was out!

No induction for us!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
Hope ure all ok. Really cant wait to see more of these beautiful babies being born. And more photos of babies already here. 
Wud love to keep this thread going so we can all keep In touch. 

Tommy is doing really good. And he is still very chilled. 
He looks so much like my husband and his laid back attitude. They pull the same faces and its just so funny.

I had such a positive birth experience this time (minus the bleeding) 
That me and hubby have definitely decided we are going to try for one more baby. Were going to wait until Tommy is 17 to 18 months b4 we start so theres at least 2 years between them. 
I'll be 41 when we start trying which I know is old but I just no if we dont try I will regret it because then my time really will be up. 
I hate getting older but I dont feel my age. I feel better now than I did at 23 with my first. As weird as that sounds. 

I will leave it in Gods good hands when the time for ttc comes around. I'm thinking of going on the mini pill if I am aloud. 
I really dont want any contraceptive that has to be inserted and removed by a medical professional. I just want something I can stop by myself about a month or two b4 ttc. 

I think if I was younger than I wud wait a bit longer but being almost 40 time is definitely not on my side. 

Anyway enough about me how are we all?


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Baby Sutton Oakes was born 10-1-19 at 2:33am! 7lbs 3oz 20.5in long.
> 
> Started contractions around 5pm by 2am I was 7cm and ready to push by 2:25am! 2 pushes and he was out!
> 
> No induction for us!

Oh hon congratulations that's fantastic. Well done you. Cant wait to see photos when u feel up to it. What a beautiful name I love it. 
:hug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> Hope ure all ok. Really cant wait to see more of these beautiful babies being born. And more photos of babies already here.
> Wud love to keep this thread going so we can all keep In touch.
> 
> Tommy is doing really good. And he is still very chilled.
> He looks so much like my husband and his laid back attitude. They pull the same faces and its just so funny.
> 
> I had such a positive birth experience this time (minus the bleeding)
> That me and hubby have definitely decided we are going to try for one more baby. Were going to wait until Tommy is 17 to 18 months b4 we start so theres at least 2 years between them.
> I'll be 41 when we start trying which I know is old but I just no if we dont try I will regret it because then my time really will be up.
> I hate getting older but I dont feel my age. I feel better now than I did at 23 with my first. As weird as that sounds.
> 
> I will leave it in Gods good hands when the time for ttc comes around. I'm thinking of going on the mini pill if I am aloud.
> I really dont want any contraceptive that has to be inserted and removed by a medical professional. I just want something I can stop by myself about a month or two b4 ttc.
> 
> I think if I was younger than I wud wait a bit longer but being almost 40 time is definitely not on my side.
> 
> Anyway enough about me how are we all?

Omg u said u thought baby wud be born on the 1st October and you were right hon thats amazing :bunny:


----------



## doddy0402

brittany12 said:


> Baby Sutton Oakes was born 10-1-19 at 2:33am! 7lbs 3oz 20.5in long.
> 
> Started contractions around 5pm by 2am I was 7cm and ready to push by 2:25am! 2 pushes and he was out!
> 
> No induction for us!

Congratulations Brittany!! Love his name and well done for pinpointing the date exactly haha!x


----------



## Demotivated

brittany12 said:


> Baby Sutton Oakes was born 10-1-19 at 2:33am! 7lbs 3oz 20.5in long.
> 
> Started contractions around 5pm by 2am I was 7cm and ready to push by 2:25am! 2 pushes and he was out!
> 
> No induction for us!

Omg.. congratulations... What a surprise..and first October bumpkin actually to b born in October :D


----------



## playgirl666

brittany12 said:


> Baby Sutton Oakes was born 10-1-19 at 2:33am! 7lbs 3oz 20.5in long.
> 
> Started contractions around 5pm by 2am I was 7cm and ready to push by 2:25am! 2 pushes and he was out!
> 
> No induction for us!

congratulations so happy for u ❤ x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Our little boy was born at 542 this morning, 8lb 8oz and is feeding like a champ, broke waters at 2230, drip started at 0030 and he was born with his right hand holding his chin! Totally in love with him x


----------



## playgirl666

xxmyheartxx said:


> Our little boy was born at 542 this morning, 8lb 8oz and is feeding like a champ, broke waters at 2230, drip started at 0030 and he was born with his right hand holding his chin! Totally in love with him x

congratulations ❤ x


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Our little boy was born at 542 this morning, 8lb 8oz and is feeding like a champ, broke waters at 2230, drip started at 0030 and he was born with his right hand holding his chin! Totally in love with him x

Awww congratulations sweety. Cant wait to see pics xx


----------



## WishMeABaby

brittany12 said:


> Baby Sutton Oakes was born 10-1-19 at 2:33am! 7lbs 3oz 20.5in long.
> 
> Started contractions around 5pm by 2am I was 7cm and ready to push by 2:25am! 2 pushes and he was out!
> 
> No induction for us!

YAY!! Happy Birthday to Sutton and Congrats Momma and Papa and siblings.


----------



## WishMeABaby

xxmyheartxx said:


> Our little boy was born at 542 this morning, 8lb 8oz and is feeding like a champ, broke waters at 2230, drip started at 0030 and he was born with his right hand holding his chin! Totally in love with him x

Awe wonderful!! Happy birthday to baby and congrats!!


----------



## WishMeABaby

I cant wait for the rest of us. 

My sister in law (which is my brother's wife) just had my baby niece yesterday she was 40w1d and baby was 6lbs 8oz. 

Ive been having alot of lower back pain cramps since last night, but nothing major. All braxton hicks contractions are like mild period cramps now. I slept on the couch last night propped up because my back was hurting so much. Ugh, I cant wait til its my turn to hold my baby, be able to sleep, sleep on my tummy, and stretch without being afraid of pulling a charlie horse etc etc etc. I say sleep 'cause husband has vol-told himself as baby watcher for the first few weeks.. lol lets see how that goes.

Congrats Ladies who's holding our "October Bumpkins" already and to the rest of us, WE GOT THIS :?[-o&lt; lol I AM NERVOUS and EXCITED all at the same time.


----------



## Demotivated

WishMeABaby said:


> I cant wait for the rest of us.
> 
> My sister in law (which is my brother's wife) just had my baby niece yesterday she was 40w1d and baby was 6lbs 8oz.
> 
> Ive been having alot of lower back pain cramps since last night, but nothing major. All braxton hicks contractions are like mild period cramps now. I slept on the couch last night propped up because my back was hurting so much. Ugh, I cant wait til its my turn to hold my baby, be able to sleep, sleep on my tummy, and stretch without being afraid of pulling a charlie horse etc etc etc. I say sleep 'cause husband has vol-told himself as baby watcher for the first few weeks.. lol lets see how that goes.
> 
> Congrats Ladies who's holding our "October Bumpkins" already and to the rest of us, WE GOT THIS :?[-o&lt; lol I AM NERVOUS and EXCITED all at the same time.

I reckon you are next :D

Good luck


----------



## LNWXO

So so happy for everyone! I am loving all these baba updates!

My last baby was born on his due date and I think I set my expectations too high this time. I am constantly on labour watch and finding myself slightly disappointed with every day that goes past... but I don’t even know why because I’m only 38+5. I’m annoying myself for being annoyed haha!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck ladies ure be holding ure babies b4 u know it. Ure all doing amazing and I can not wait to see more babies. I love it:baby:


----------



## Teanna

Suggerhoney said:


> That fantastic news hon so good you can keep baby in there longer. Have they given u a date or they just waiting to see how things go?

No date yet, I may not get one unless the OB thinks it's needed after my next ultrasound as my midwife knows I don't want an induction. I don't even have the ultrasound date and I'm 36+4 today so it's probably a safe bet I wont be induced until 38 weeks at the soonest.


----------



## Teanna

brittany12 said:


> Baby Sutton Oakes was born 10-1-19 at 2:33am! 7lbs 3oz 20.5in long.
> 
> Started contractions around 5pm by 2am I was 7cm and ready to push by 2:25am! 2 pushes and he was out!
> 
> No induction for us!

Congrats, and great prediction of October 1st. :)


----------



## Nolimitxox

Had a nst today showing all is good with baby. 80% effaced and 1cm dilated, my doctor says I could go into labor anytime really but she's guessing in the next two weeks and def before we reach 40. 37 weeks on Thursday (yay for full term). I think I've been mistaking contractions for lighting crotch. I get this intense pain in my groin that radiates in my upper thighs. Stops me dead in my tracks when walking and sometimes makes me gasp out loud. I get this daily now.


----------



## Jessie7003

Congrats brittany and myheart! 

I'm getting soooo fed up! Lost more of my plug but still no sign of any blood in it ](*,) 38+5 today and have no patience left. I just want my little girl here already! My braxton hicks can be insanely sore aswell so I'm terrified for labour haha!


----------



## xjessibabyx

Congrats to everyone who's holding their babies so far! I'm 37+1 just waiting it out.. The last few nights baby has become extremely active for 2-3hours just as I get into bed, braxton hicks like crazy and keep needing to run the loo (sorry tmi) throughout the night which I first thought could be my clear out as this is what happened with DD1 however I'm still here pregnant as things seem to calm down by the morning. When she's active it's so painful as I can feel her squirming her head that low I get so much pressure in my bum and am actually breathing through it! The first night this happened it sent me into a major panic because I remembered the pain (first time was actually quite straight forward with no pain relief) but for some reason I'm a lot more anxious this time so as much as I'm exhausted and want her out, I'm so scared for the main event! Did anyone else feel like this with subsequent pregnancies? X


----------



## LNWXO

xjessibabyx said:


> Congrats to everyone who's holding their babies so far! I'm 37+1 just waiting it out.. The last few nights baby has become extremely active for 2-3hours just as I get into bed, braxton hicks like crazy and keep needing to run the loo (sorry tmi) throughout the night which I first thought could be my clear out as this is what happened with DD1 however I'm still here pregnant as things seem to calm down by the morning. When she's active it's so painful as I can feel her squirming her head that low I get so much pressure in my bum and am actually breathing through it! The first night this happened it sent me into a major panic because I remembered the pain (first time was actually quite straight forward with no pain relief) but for some reason I'm a lot more anxious this time so as much as I'm exhausted and want her out, I'm so scared for the main event! Did anyone else feel like this with subsequent pregnancies? X

I am feeling the exact same. I am so much more anxious this time around, and I didn’t even have a difficult labour/birth! I have anxiety and I hate being out of control lol, so I think I’m more worrying about something going wrong/complications x


----------



## Sander

Heading into the clinic today - I woke up with wet pants I dunno if it’s pee or my water :shock: Thinking pee to be honest, I haven’t lost any plug and it wasn’t as much fluid as it was with DS. Doesn’t really smell but I drink so much my pee doesn’t generally smell like anything. Anyhoo I’ll keep you guys updated.


----------



## doddy0402

Sander said:


> Heading into the clinic today - I woke up with wet pants I dunno if it’s pee or my water :shock: Thinking pee to be honest, I haven’t lost any plug and it wasn’t as much fluid as it was with DS. Doesn’t really smell but I drink so much my pee doesn’t generally smell like anything. Anyhoo I’ll keep you guys updated.

ooooh keep us updated!x


----------



## Sander

Got the all clear haha, thankfully no baby yet!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teanna said:


> No date yet, I may not get one unless the OB thinks it's needed after my next ultrasound as my midwife knows I don't want an induction. I don't even have the ultrasound date and I'm 36+4 today so it's probably a safe bet I wont be induced until 38 weeks at the soonest.

Dont worry hon they wont induce you unless they need to or if u go over ure due date. 
If everything remains stable u will be able to go into labour hopfully without all the meddling.


----------



## Suggerhoney

xjessibabyx said:


> Congrats to everyone who's holding their babies so far! I'm 37+1 just waiting it out.. The last few nights baby has become extremely active for 2-3hours just as I get into bed, braxton hicks like crazy and keep needing to run the loo (sorry tmi) throughout the night which I first thought could be my clear out as this is what happened with DD1 however I'm still here pregnant as things seem to calm down by the morning. When she's active it's so painful as I can feel her squirming her head that low I get so much pressure in my bum and am actually breathing through it! The first night this happened it sent me into a major panic because I remembered the pain (first time was actually quite straight forward with no pain relief) but for some reason I'm a lot more anxious this time so as much as I'm exhausted and want her out, I'm so scared for the main event! Did anyone else feel like this with subsequent pregnancies? X

I was shitting it hon like so anxious and scared.
But it was ok this time. 
I did have a epidural tho and it worked amazing. I wud definitely do it all again and I never ever thought I wud say that Haha. .ure be fine hon.


----------



## playgirl666

how is everyone doing? x


----------



## playgirl666

my boobs are so sore and big today, im a h cup normally! think my milk is coming in, feel so guilty i cant breastfeed maze as shes constantily trying to get them :( but due to my medications i cant breastfeed her, makes me feel like a failure :( x


----------



## Demotivated

playgirl666 said:


> my boobs are so sore and big today, im a h cup normally! think my milk is coming in, feel so guilty i cant breastfeed maze as shes constantily trying to get them :( but due to my medications i cant breastfeed her, makes me feel like a failure :( x


I couldn't feed DS1 due to insufficient glandular tissue.. basically no mammary glands and it took us 7days to figure out when he got so dehydrated and jaundiced that had to be admitted in hospital for phototherapy. 
I felt terrible and still feel guilty abt being a failure 4+years down the line..

But remember, you r doing your best.. For whatever reasons, you are raising a healthy, happy baby who is content.. Fed is best :)


----------



## LNWXO

Oh playgirl I’m sorry you feel that way. It cannot he helped, and you are doing your best for your baby girl. I don’t have any experience on breastfeeding as I didn’t end up doing so due to mental health issues. I don’t think I will this time either. 

As for me, I’ve had a few niggles today! And the last hour I have had period pains, braxton hicks and just generally feeling a bit off. This is all after cleaning my house top to bottom and also crying this morning because my husband said buying new bed sheets wasn’t a priority of ours right now LOL! (After tears were shed we did go out and get new sheets haha) x


----------



## Jessie7003

LNWXO said:


> Oh playgirl I’m sorry you feel that way. It cannot he helped, and you are doing your best for your baby girl. I don’t have any experience on breastfeeding as I didn’t end up doing so due to mental health issues. I don’t think I will this time either.
> 
> As for me, I’ve had a few niggles today! And the last hour I have had period pains, braxton hicks and just generally feeling a bit off. This is all after cleaning my house top to bottom and also crying this morning because my husband said buying new bed sheets wasn’t a priority of ours right now LOL! (After tears were shed we did go out and get new sheets haha) x

I've been getting some period type pains and lower back pains today but again nothing too regular. I keep cleaning too! Nesting for us lol


----------



## playgirl666

LNWXO said:


> Oh playgirl I’m sorry you feel that way. It cannot he helped, and you are doing your best for your baby girl. I don’t have any experience on breastfeeding as I didn’t end up doing so due to mental health issues. I don’t think I will this time either.
> 
> As for me, I’ve had a few niggles today! And the last hour I have had period pains, braxton hicks and just generally feeling a bit off. This is all after cleaning my house top to bottom and also crying this morning because my husband said buying new bed sheets wasn’t a priority of ours right now LOL! (After tears were shed we did go out and get new sheets haha) x

thank u, i never managed to breastfeed my other 3 aswell, but i just feel so guilty this time, but as long as shes getting her milk i guess it dont matter which way, oh good luck ladies, i hope ur babies makes an apperance soon x


----------



## LNWXO

Jessie7003 said:


> I've been getting some period type pains and lower back pains today but again nothing too regular. I keep cleaning too! Nesting for us lol

Ohhh maybe things are happening for us!! I’m going to get on the birthing ball shortly once I’ve put my son to bed! 



playgirl666 said:


> thank u, i never managed to breastfeed my other 3 aswell, but i just feel so guilty this time, but as long as shes getting her milk i guess it dont matter which way, oh good luck ladies, i hope ur babies makes an apperance soon x

Exactly that hun :) ❤️


----------



## Teanna

Got another ultrasound today to check on fluid levels. The tech wouldn't tell me anything but did at least tell me my levels were above 5 and no unexpected NST today so I feel like the results are good and I'm not in the danger zone. I'm 37 weeks tomorrow so at least I made it to full term.


----------



## LNWXO

Teanna said:


> Got another ultrasound today to check on fluid levels. The tech wouldn't tell me anything but did at least tell me my levels were above 5 and no unexpected NST today so I feel like the results are good and I'm not in the danger zone. I'm 37 weeks tomorrow so at least I made it to full term.

That’s good to hear! Yay to full term❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> my boobs are so sore and big today, im a h cup normally! think my milk is coming in, feel so guilty i cant breastfeed maze as shes constantily trying to get them :( but due to my medications i cant breastfeed her, makes me feel like a failure :( x




playgirl666 said:


> my boobs are so sore and big today, im a h cup normally! think my milk is coming in, feel so guilty i cant breastfeed maze as shes constantily trying to get them :( but due to my medications i cant breastfeed her, makes me feel like a failure :( x

Hi hon
I'm in the same boat as you. I really wanted to breastfeed but cudnt because of my medication and it made me feel so sad and like I'm not giving him what he needs. 
I spoke to a few midwives about it because seeing all the womon in hospital breastfeeding there babies just made me feel like a failure but was strictly told that I'm not a failure and bottle milk these days is so good and he is getting everything he needs. 

U are not a failure hon. 
It's hard when the milk comes in I found that's when I felt real sad. Like it was all going to waist. My boobs were so swollen and painful and hard for about 3 days and then they started going down. 
There still a bit sore now and leaking a tiny bit but there no where near as painful. 

U cant help it hon it's not like u chose not to BF' like me u didnt have that option. Dont feel bad hon ure doing amazing. Sending you massive hugs :hug:


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon
> I'm in the same boat as you. I really wanted to breastfeed but cudnt because of my medication and it made me feel so sad and like I'm not giving him what he needs.
> I spoke to a few midwives about it because seeing all the womon in hospital breastfeeding there babies just made me feel like a failure but was strictly told that I'm not a failure and bottle milk these days is so good and he is getting everything he needs.
> 
> U are not a failure hon.
> It's hard when the milk comes in I found that's when I felt real sad. Like it was all going to waist. My boobs were so swollen and painful and hard for about 3 days and then they started going down.
> There still a bit sore now and leaking a tiny bit but there no where near as painful.
> 
> U cant help it hon it's not like u chose not to BF' like me u didnt have that option. Dont feel bad hon ure doing amazing. Sending you massive hugs :hug:

thank u for that, u always know how to cheer me up :) much appreciated x


----------



## LNWXO

I think my baby has his feet or his bum or something right in my ribs because the top of my bump has been hurting for the past couple of days, it’s so uncomfortable :(


----------



## WishMeABaby

I have an appointment today for my 38th week in 2hours. Im hoping my body has done something, like some effacement or dilation. I've been getting on the scale and I have been losing lbs not gaining. I hope all is ok and my baby is growing steady. Other than that, NOTHING!! NOTHING AT ALL, lol. I mean braxton hicks dont count anymore lol they are a daily thing since week 17. I haven't seen any sort of discharge or mucus plug so Im starting to wonder if im dilating at all. 

I hope the rest of us are doing good and everyone else, I hope you're getting the rest you need and recovering well. <3<3


----------



## WishMeABaby

LNWXO said:


> I think my baby has his feet or his bum or something right in my ribs because the top of my bump has been hurting for the past couple of days, it’s so uncomfortable :(

Ouch sounds like it hurts. My baby has always been very low in my pelvis so I've been blessed with no rib cage punching but I do feel him squirming around and his feet pushing up again my left side pelvic and it does hurt.


----------



## WishMeABaby

playgirl666 said:


> my boobs are so sore and big today, im a h cup normally! think my milk is coming in, feel so guilty i cant breastfeed maze as shes constantily trying to get them :( but due to my medications i cant breastfeed her, makes me feel like a failure :( x

:hug:, its alright. you're not a failure. You are the best already for loving her and nurturing her. <3


----------



## playgirl666

WishMeABaby said:


> :hug:, its alright. you're not a failure. You are the best already for loving her and nurturing her. <3

aww thank u ❤ that means alot ❤ good luck to u, hope baby makes an apperance real soon for u xx


----------



## Jessie7003

LNWXO said:


> I think my baby has his feet or his bum or something right in my ribs because the top of my bump has been hurting for the past couple of days, it’s so uncomfortable :(

I'm the exact same! My bump has been such a weird shape today too, like shes lay more to one side. So weird lol I just need her here now safe and sound because this is draining me! 1 week today and hopefully not a day longer lol


----------



## Jessie7003

Hows everyone still pregnant getting on? And how are all the newborns and you ladies doing postpartum? X


----------



## Sander

:hi: Nice to hear everyone’s updates. I’d expect we’ll be seeing some more babies in the next few days!

AFM I’ve been feeling a lot of painful cramping in the evenings - then today in the afternoon it was so bad I thought I was actually going to go into labour. But it fizzled out after an hour or so, we’ll see if it comes back tonight. I had a nap for like 2 hours at 5pm today I was just feeling worn out. I’m afraid things are on their way and this baby won’t wait another 12 days, but we’ll see. It could be nothing. I didn’t have this with DS at all so it’s hard to compare


----------



## Nolimitxox

Just Braxton Hicks over here. Some serious lighting crotch that causes pain in my upper thighs (like they cramp) and make me stop in my tracks and gasp. Nst on Wednesday this coming week and hoping were a little more dilated and effaced. Full term photo attached. Baby watch is in full affect at our house!


----------



## WishMeABaby

So, I went for check up and sure enough all worries came true except effacement.

My baby is measuring 36weeks so I had to go to radiology to get an urgent ultrasound. Which came to that my baby is under the 10th percentile. So i was instructed to go to labor and delivery ward. Got into triage got my diagnosis and asked if I would like to stay or go home. If I stay I would be induced. Because baby is small I decided to stay and be induced. Will, to my suprise when triage doctor checked me I was 100% effaced and 1cm dilated. 30mins after being checked guess what else happened? My water breaks. So I'm currently sitting in my labor room... and so it begins.


----------



## Demotivated

WishMeABaby said:


> So, I went for check up and sure enough all worries came true except effacement.
> 
> My baby is measuring 36weeks so I had to go to radiology to get an urgent ultrasound. Which came to that my baby is under the 10th percentile. So i was instructed to go to labor and delivery ward. Got into triage got my diagnosis and asked if I would like to stay or go home. If I stay I would be induced. Because baby is small I decided to stay and be induced. Will, to my suprise when triage doctor checked me I was 100% effaced and 1cm dilated. 30mins after being checked guess what else happened? My water breaks. So I'm currently sitting in my labor room... and so it begins.

Wow .. rooting for you.. good luck :) :)


----------



## LNWXO

WishMeABaby said:


> So, I went for check up and sure enough all worries came true except effacement.
> 
> My baby is measuring 36weeks so I had to go to radiology to get an urgent ultrasound. Which came to that my baby is under the 10th percentile. So i was instructed to go to labor and delivery ward. Got into triage got my diagnosis and asked if I would like to stay or go home. If I stay I would be induced. Because baby is small I decided to stay and be induced. Will, to my suprise when triage doctor checked me I was 100% effaced and 1cm dilated. 30mins after being checked guess what else happened? My water breaks. So I'm currently sitting in my labor room... and so it begins.

Wow! Good luck!!


----------



## playgirl666

WishMeABaby said:


> So, I went for check up and sure enough all worries came true except effacement.
> 
> My baby is measuring 36weeks so I had to go to radiology to get an urgent ultrasound. Which came to that my baby is under the 10th percentile. So i was instructed to go to labor and delivery ward. Got into triage got my diagnosis and asked if I would like to stay or go home. If I stay I would be induced. Because baby is small I decided to stay and be induced. Will, to my suprise when triage doctor checked me I was 100% effaced and 1cm dilated. 30mins after being checked guess what else happened? My water breaks. So I'm currently sitting in my labor room... and so it begins.

good luck :) x


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> thank u for that, u always know how to cheer me up :) much appreciated x

Ure doing great sweetheart I promise little one is getting all she needs she wont be missing out. Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> So, I went for check up and sure enough all worries came true except effacement.
> 
> My baby is measuring 36weeks so I had to go to radiology to get an urgent ultrasound. Which came to that my baby is under the 10th percentile. So i was instructed to go to labor and delivery ward. Got into triage got my diagnosis and asked if I would like to stay or go home. If I stay I would be induced. Because baby is small I decided to stay and be induced. Will, to my suprise when triage doctor checked me I was 100% effaced and 1cm dilated. 30mins after being checked guess what else happened? My water breaks. So I'm currently sitting in my labor room... and so it begins.

Good luck hon. Cant wait to see pics


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sad day today ladies. Sadly we've had to re home our dog. He just wudnt take to the baby and I didnt feel Tommy was safe because even tho the dog was in the kitchen with a child gate he cud easily jump it. He is a boarder collie and was very full of beans and hyper. 
I just thought it wud be best for him to be re homed just to be on the safe side. Pluss we only have a small back garden and dogs like that need alot of space to run around and I just felt it wud be more fairer on the dog for him to go to a new home. 

He has gone to a farm with 20 achers of land and the farmer and his wife have completely fallen in love with him so I know he will be well taken care off and loved but I just feel so sad. 
:cry:
I'm sat here with his tag from his collar sobbing my heart out:cry:


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> Sad day today ladies. Sadly we've had to re home our dog. He just wudnt take to the baby and I didnt feel Tommy was safe because even tho the dog was in the kitchen with a child gate he cud easily jump it. He is a boarder collie and was very full of beans and hyper.
> I just thought it wud be best for him to be re homed just to be on the safe side. Pluss we only have a small back garden and dogs like that need alot of space to run around and I just felt it wud be more fairer on the dog for him to go to a new home.
> 
> He has gone to a farm with 20 achers of land and the farmer and his wife have completely fallen in love with him so I know he will be well taken care off and loved but I just feel so sad.
> :cry:
> I'm sat here with his tag from his collar sobbing my heart out:cry:

im so sorry u had to rehome ur dog, i had to rehome my lab and pug not long ago as i felt it was best for them and with having a baby i felt they wouldnt get the attention/walks etc they would need, i no its hard for u atm but i promise it will get easier, sending big hugs to u xx


----------



## Jessie7003

WishMeABaby said:


> So, I went for check up and sure enough all worries came true except effacement.
> 
> My baby is measuring 36weeks so I had to go to radiology to get an urgent ultrasound. Which came to that my baby is under the 10th percentile. So i was instructed to go to labor and delivery ward. Got into triage got my diagnosis and asked if I would like to stay or go home. If I stay I would be induced. Because baby is small I decided to stay and be induced. Will, to my suprise when triage doctor checked me I was 100% effaced and 1cm dilated. 30mins after being checked guess what else happened? My water breaks. So I'm currently sitting in my labor room... and so it begins.

Hope all goes well! Good luck! X


----------



## Nolimitxox

Good luck wish!!!! Hopefully little bean doesn't need too much medical attention and you guys can go home together soon. 

Sorry about your dog Sugger. That always breaks my heart to hear about rehoming pets :(


----------



## Sander

How exciting wish! Hope you have a smooth labour and delivery :)

Sorry you had to rehome your dog Sugger. I’m sure he will be very happy on such a big farm to run around on. Hopefully they can send you pictures from time to time!


----------



## Teanna

Good luck Wish! I hope you have a quick and smooth delivery. 

Sorry about your dog Sugger, I'm sure he's going to enjoy all that room to run around. I know it's a hard decision.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you ladies.
Was a really really hard decision. Even my husband cried and he never ever cried. Its definitely for the best and I know he will love living on a farm and be very happy.
Seems so weird and quite without him here. Been crying all day. 
Thanks ladies. <3


----------



## brittany12

Good luck wish! And everyone else!

Those that have had their babies.. anyone else finding post partum hormones to be a witch!?! Ugh i was dreading them and man they still suck even after it being the third baby!


----------



## Demotivated

brittany12 said:


> Good luck wish! And everyone else!
> 
> Those that have had their babies.. anyone else finding post partum hormones to be a witch!?! Ugh i was dreading them and man they still suck even after it being the third baby!

Me. Totally. Crying at the drop of hat.. and here I was thinking I got it under control this time, beingg a second time mum.. lol


----------



## WishMeABaby

Thanks ladies, baby and I are good. He came flying out at 1:47pm Pacific time USA. 10/05/2019
5lbs and 10oz 18 1/2 inches

Omg I'm so inlove. I'll post pics later as we are still in the hospital.


----------



## playgirl666

WishMeABaby said:


> Thanks ladies, baby and I are good. He came flying out at 1:47pm Pacific time USA. 10/05/2019
> 5lbs and 10oz 18 1/2 inches
> 
> Omg I'm so inlove. I'll post pics later as we are still in the hospital.

congratulations, cant wait to see pics ❤ x


----------



## Teanna

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics @WishMeABaby.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

WishMeABaby said:


> Thanks ladies, baby and I are good. He came flying out at 1:47pm Pacific time USA. 10/05/2019
> 5lbs and 10oz 18 1/2 inches
> 
> Omg I'm so inlove. I'll post pics later as we are still in the hospital.

Congratulations x


----------



## Jessie7003

WishMeABaby said:


> Thanks ladies, baby and I are good. He came flying out at 1:47pm Pacific time USA. 10/05/2019
> 5lbs and 10oz 18 1/2 inches
> 
> Omg I'm so inlove. I'll post pics later as we are still in the hospital.

Congrats!! Xx


----------



## Demotivated

Yay congratulations @WishMeABaby


----------



## doddy0402

WishMeABaby said:


> Thanks ladies, baby and I are good. He came flying out at 1:47pm Pacific time USA. 10/05/2019
> 5lbs and 10oz 18 1/2 inches
> 
> Omg I'm so inlove. I'll post pics later as we are still in the hospital.

Congratulations! cant wait for pictures!x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@brittany12 
I was dreading it hon. Because I have bipoler o was so scared I was gonna go down with a bang but so far so good. I did feel a little overwhelmed when he was a day or two old but it passed and I've been fine since. Have been extra weepy tho. 

@WishMeABaby 
Congratulations hon. Cant wait to see pics 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 
Just took this of me and little man. He will be 2 weeks tommorow<3


----------



## LNWXO

Congratulations @WishMeABaby ❤️

@Suggerhoney i am also worried about how I am going to feel after having my baby. I didn’t do very well last time. But I am soooo glad your feeling well :) Xx


----------



## playgirl666

lovely photo @Suggerhoney heres me and maze, shes a week old today x


----------



## Suggerhoney

LNWXO said:


> Congratulations @WishMeABaby ❤️
> 
> @Suggerhoney i am also worried about how I am going to feel after having my baby. I didn’t do very well last time. But I am soooo glad your feeling well :) Xx

It's a worry hon. I'm not gonna lie I think the first few nights in hospital when ure still sore and exhausted was tough but then it got better. Ure be fine hon. :hug:



playgirl666 said:


> lovely photo @Suggerhoney heres me and maze, shes a week old today x
> 
> View attachment 1069878

Ahhh sweety u look lush. What a lovely photo


----------



## Sander

How is everyone?

I’ve been ok. Feeling run down, the last couple weeks are hard. Been trying to take it easy, the days are just going. I’ve been feeling kind of sickish lately - using the bathroom a lot etc, but I’ve heard the science on that as a labour sign is really mixed. I had it with my son at like 35 weeks and it didn’t mean anything, so I’m not counting on it this time either. Have a midwife visit tomorrow - only 10 more days until he’s going to be here


----------



## Teanna

I've been okay, had my midwife appointment today which confirmed my fluid are still going up slowly. I'm at a 5.6 now. As long as my AFI is above 5.0 Thursday I wont be induced and I'm pretty confident that will be the case. My NST's look good as well but did find out I'm GBS positive. 

The newest thing is my upper thighs cramp when I walk too much from the relaxin. My pelvis feels super loose which is probably a good thing for birth but isn't so fun when trying to run errands.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Guy, this is us.<3<3<3


----------



## WishMeABaby

I took my last pregnancy photo right before I went in to my appointment not knowing its was Konnor's New Birthday. Meet my son Konnor, he is the most amazing little guy I know. Its like I've known him all my life. Thank you ladies for being here for all of us. I had an amazing journey with all you ladies. Look at us, some of us are holding ours already, it was only yesterday when we all were "fx" everying was everything at 6weeks along. <3<3<3


----------



## Sander

Aw
Congratulations wish he’s sooooo adorable!!!


----------



## Sushai

Loving all the birth announcements and cute baby pictures! Keep the baby pictures coming ladies.

Layla turned 2 weeks old on Sunday, time is going by too fast. Wish time would slow down just a little bit.


----------



## Shorty88

Congrats @WishMeABaby he is gorgeous x

Sorry I haven't been on much.. trying to get into a routine..

I'll update the front page in the morning xx

If you dont want babys name in front I'll just put if it was a boy or girl.. let me know x


----------



## Nolimitxox

What sweet babes!


----------



## Teanna

Aw Konner is adorable, such a sweet face. I'm loving all these baby photos! I know it's so crazy, it seems we all were just talking about hpt progression and first ultrasounds yesterday and now we're starting to get to hold our babies.


----------



## doddy0402

ah, Konner is gorgeous!!
AFM, one week to go - achy and tired and hoping the next 7days fly!
Got myself all organised last week when they thought I was going to be admitted, but since he moved from transverse, I stayed home...and now I have nothing to do!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> I’ve been ok. Feeling run down, the last couple weeks are hard. Been trying to take it easy, the days are just going. I’ve been feeling kind of sickish lately - using the bathroom a lot etc, but I’ve heard the science on that as a labour sign is really mixed. I had it with my son at like 35 weeks and it didn’t mean anything, so I’m not counting on it this time either. Have a midwife visit tomorrow - only 10 more days until he’s going to be here


Ooooow hon that cud be a sign labour is going to start real soon. I did have diareah real bad at 36 weeks but it didnt mean anything. But ure alot further so I'm pretty convinced ure body is telling you something. Alot of womon say they had flu like symptoms just b4 labour started. 
Good luck hon I hope things start happening real soon[-o&lt;



Teanna said:


> I've been okay, had my midwife appointment today which confirmed my fluid are still going up slowly. I'm at a 5.6 now. As long as my AFI is above 5.0 Thursday I wont be induced and I'm pretty confident that will be the case. My NST's look good as well but did find out I'm GBS positive.
> 
> The newest thing is my upper thighs cramp when I walk too much from the relaxin. My pelvis feels super loose which is probably a good thing for birth but isn't so fun when trying to run errands.

This is fantastic news hon I'm praying the levels remain the Same and you get the labour and birth u have planned. [-o&lt;



WishMeABaby said:


> Guy, this is us.<3<3<3
> 
> View attachment 1069956
> View attachment 1069958
> View attachment 1069960

Awwww hon he is absolutely adorable. Congratulations <3



Sushai said:


> Loving all the birth announcements and cute baby pictures! Keep the baby pictures coming ladies.
> 
> Layla turned 2 weeks old on Sunday, time is going by too fast. Wish time would slow down just a little bit.

Hon she is lovely. So cute. Tommy was 2 weeks old yesterday. <3

Tommy had his second ear screening test again and failed both ears so now being referred to ENT for more tests. 
They said it is very common for babies to fail and is normoly down to the mukas from birth but I'm worried ladies. 
I just hope and pray he passes the next test they do. 
Anyone had this happen and it all turn out to be ok?


----------



## butterflywolf

Congrats to all the new babies! I love seeing the pictures <3

I was so hoping Serena would want to come today (my mom's b-day) but doubtful lol. 38weeks 2 days today and no signs of labor. My daughter I went into labor at 39w5d born at 39w6d, first sign of labor horrible pains that came every five minutes lol. Son water broke at 38w 6d and just made it to 39w when he was born.

As of right now I have a cold, it sucks. Have had it since Saturday. I do have mild period like cramping on and off more so at night. And that's it. I'm guessing I got at least another week to go.

As of my last apt last thursday I was 2cm and about 50% effaced. I get checked out again on Thursday.


----------



## Sander

Aw Sugger sorry that must be stressful for you! Does he seem to be able to hear? Like does he startle at loud noises or get woken up by sounds? It’s good they’re monitoring it but hopefully it will end up being nothing xx

Sorry you’re sick butterfly. Hopefully it clears up before baby comes! 

The midwives here visit the house in the last 2 weeks which I think is really weird haha. With DS1 they only did home visits after baby was born. Anyhow she talked a lot about the procedure for a C-section and to be honest it kind of freaked me out. I just try and remember that one day of discomfort (mainly I hate IV’s and I have a lot of anxiety around surgery etc!) is better than tearing again and having long term problems. And then of course there’s a recovery period. Anyways - I wish I was more ignorant of the whole thing because I know how difficult the tear recovery was so I keep waffling between hoping I go into labour early to avoid the section, and praying baby stays in so I don’t go through another tear. It’s so distracting it’s hard to imagine there’s also a baby that will be here after it’s all over. 

Sorry just complaining! Nerves are really starting to get to me


----------



## Suggerhoney

butterflywolf said:


> Congrats to all the new babies! I love seeing the pictures <3
> 
> I was so hoping Serena would want to come today (my mom's b-day) but doubtful lol. 38weeks 2 days today and no signs of labor. My daughter I went into labor at 39w5d born at 39w6d, first sign of labor horrible pains that came every five minutes lol. Son water broke at 38w 6d and just made it to 39w when he was born.
> 
> As of right now I have a cold, it sucks. Have had it since Saturday. I do have mild period like cramping on and off more so at night. And that's it. I'm guessing I got at least another week to go.
> 
> As of my last apt last thursday I was 2cm and about 50% effaced. I get checked out again on Thursday.

Hopfully not much longer hon. Sounds like u have ure easily naturally so I dought ure make ure due date. I went 14 days over due with my second and oh my goodness it was not fun at all. I think them last few weeks are just the hardest. 
Cant believe all our babies will be here soon it's so exciting. Make the most of ure sleep now hon while u can. That's the one thing I wish I did toward the end I shud of just chilled out more and relaxed. Dont get much time for that now lol. 



Sander said:


> Aw Sugger sorry that must be stressful for you! Does he seem to be able to hear? Like does he startle at loud noises or get woken up by sounds? It’s good they’re monitoring it but hopefully it will end up being nothing xx
> 
> Sorry you’re sick butterfly. Hopefully it clears up before baby comes!
> 
> The midwives here visit the house in the last 2 weeks which I think is really weird haha. With DS1 they only did home visits after baby was born. Anyhow she talked a lot about the procedure for a C-section and to be honest it kind of freaked me out. I just try and remember that one day of discomfort (mainly I hate IV’s and I have a lot of anxiety around surgery etc!) is better than tearing again and having long term problems. And then of course there’s a recovery period. Anyways - I wish I was more ignorant of the whole thing because I know how difficult the tear recovery was so I keep waffling between hoping I go into labour early to avoid the section, and praying baby stays in so I don’t go through another tear. It’s so distracting it’s hard to imagine there’s also a baby that will be here after it’s all over.
> 
> Sorry just complaining! Nerves are really starting to get to me

Oh yes hon it's a worry. My kids are older so it's not very noisy in my house so I've not notice him startle to any noise as of yet. 
He did in the hospital. When other babies started crying that woke him up so I'm hoping his hearing is ok and it's just congestion. 
His next test is on Thursday at the hospital. 
I just hope and pray he hasnt got any form of hearing loss. :sad1:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Here he is 2 weeks old and 1 day. He just gets more and more adorable <3


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> Ooooow hon that cud be a sign labour is going to start real soon. I did have diareah real bad at 36 weeks but it didnt mean anything. But ure alot further so I'm pretty convinced ure body is telling you something. Alot of womon say they had flu like symptoms just b4 labour started.
> Good luck hon I hope things start happening real soon[-o&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> This is fantastic news hon I'm praying the levels remain the Same and you get the labour and birth u have planned. [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww hon he is absolutely adorable. Congratulations <3
> 
> 
> 
> Hon she is lovely. So cute. Tommy was 2 weeks old yesterday. <3
> 
> Tommy had his second ear screening test again and failed both ears so now being referred to ENT for more tests.
> They said it is very common for babies to fail and is normoly down to the mukas from birth but I'm worried ladies.
> I just hope and pray he passes the next test they do.
> Anyone had this happen and it all turn out to be ok?

good luck, i am taking maze on friday for her 2nd test as she also failed her 1st one x


----------



## xjessibabyx

I'm 38 weeks today and have a midwife appointment on Thursday. Really flued up at the moment so could do with that clearing up before I go into labour as I'm struggling to breathe haha. Trying to rest but not getting much sleep due to baby being extremely active during the night. Had pains every 6-7mins for 3 hours the night before last but nothing came of it. She's so low that even walking my daughter to school up the road hurts my public bone and makes me need to pee. Still anxious about the birth but I'm ready for her to be here now!


----------



## Demotivated

G


playgirl666 said:


> good luck, i am taking maze on friday for her 2nd test as she also failed her 1st one x

Good luck mums. We also go next week as we too failed our first one.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tommy has his second test on thursday. I just hope he dont have hearing loss and it is just to do with mukas.


----------



## brittany12

Sorry I’ve been missing lately! 

congratulations to the new babies and good luck to those coming soon! 

we’re trying to get used to life with three and my random emotional breakdowns over who knows what! I’ll be glad when my body regulates itself again! Ugh and the headache suck from hormones being out of whack too. Not to mention my body is still sore mainly hips, pelvic and uterus. This is by far my hardest recovery and I think it’s because I’m older, this was my 3rd and I have 2 small kids already! He’s worth every bit of it though! 

here he is! Already a week old :( time goes so fast!


----------



## Jessie7003

So had a midwife appointment today at 39+5 which should have been at 40 and because it was earlier than full term they wouldn't do a sweep or even examine me ](*,)so ive been referred for an induction around 41+3 with a sweep on tuesday if I choose the midwife led unit. If I want just the normal hospital maternity I have to wait on them ringing me. In two minds what to do as I want a water birth which is in every room at the midwife led unit and only in 2 rooms at the hospital. Helpppp.

The midwife led unit hasnt got a nicu which I hopefully won't need but they also don't offer epidurals (I don't want one but I'd be scared of wanting one on the day) and you would need to be transferred to another hospital if requiring an emergency c section which is 5 mins away by ambulance but that scares me. The rooms are amazing at the midwife led unit with tvs, nicer beds, partners can stay until your discharged on their own beds in your rooms with no particular visiting times for visitors. They have actual cribs for baby and it just generally seems so much more relaxing. Then like I mentioned the birthing pools. It's a hard decision.


----------



## Sander

Ah Jessie that sucks they wouldn’t give you a sweep. Hopefully you go on your own soon! I’m sure you’ll go before 41+3.

Sounds like a tough decision! I’ve heard a lot of great things about birthing pools, and it’s nice your partner will have a bed of his own - who knows why hospitals can’t do that. To ease your mind about emergency sections (and someone can correct me if I’m wrong) but generally if you have a healthy pregnancy, there are usually signs things are starting to go wrong before it’s classified as an actual emergency, so they should be able to transfer you with lots of time if they needed to. But it’s not likely you will even need it!

However I understand the comfort of being in a hospital just in case. I didn’t have a home birth with my first for exactly that reason.

Go with your gut! Either way I’m sure you’ll have an awesome delivery.


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Sorry I’ve been missing lately!
> 
> congratulations to the new babies and good luck to those coming soon!
> 
> we’re trying to get used to life with three and my random emotional breakdowns over who knows what! I’ll be glad when my body regulates itself again! Ugh and the headache suck from hormones being out of whack too. Not to mention my body is still sore mainly hips, pelvic and uterus. This is by far my hardest recovery and I think it’s because I’m older, this was my 3rd and I have 2 small kids already! He’s worth every bit of it though!
> 
> here he is! Already a week old :( time goes so fast!
> 
> View attachment 1070070
> View attachment 1070072
> View attachment 1070074
> View attachment 1070076

He is absolutely gorgeous hon congratulations again. 
I've been getting alot of headaches as well and they suck.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> So had a midwife appointment today at 39+5 which should have been at 40 and because it was earlier than full term they wouldn't do a sweep or even examine me ](*,)so ive been referred for an induction around 41+3 with a sweep on tuesday if I choose the midwife led unit. If I want just the normal hospital maternity I have to wait on them ringing me. In two minds what to do as I want a water birth which is in every room at the midwife led unit and only in 2 rooms at the hospital. Helpppp.
> 
> The midwife led unit hasnt got a nicu which I hopefully won't need but they also don't offer epidurals (I don't want one but I'd be scared of wanting one on the day) and you would need to be transferred to another hospital if requiring an emergency c section which is 5 mins away by ambulance but that scares me. The rooms are amazing at the midwife led unit with tvs, nicer beds, partners can stay until your discharged on their own beds in your rooms with no particular visiting times for visitors. They have actual cribs for baby and it just generally seems so much more relaxing. Then like I mentioned the birthing pools. It's a hard decision.

The midwife unit sounds so nice and it's great they have a bed for partners. I wish the hospital did that my hubby had to sit in a chair that didnt even recline so he was do tired by the end of it all. 
Cant believe they wudnt give u a sweep that sucks. Hopefully u will have baby b4 41 weeks:shock:


----------



## LNWXO

Hi girls! 

So today is officially my due date. I had already had my son by now on his due date so I am in new territory lol. 
I have been having period pains on and off but that’s about it. Is there much in that? Last time I woke up and my waters went and I immediately had strong contractions. Anyone else have labour start with period pains? Please say yes lol x


----------



## xjessibabyx

Just had my midwife appointment and she measured the fundal height and said its plotting as static growth so she's booked me in for another growth scan tomorrow at 4pm and if the scan shows the same then they will book me in for induction eek! But I feel like I have period pains and backache so not sure if it's the start of anything or if it's from all this coughing. Time will tell. I'll keep you updated x


----------



## Jessie7003

LNWXO said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> So today is officially my due date. I had already had my son by now on his due date so I am in new territory lol.
> I have been having period pains on and off but that’s about it. Is there much in that? Last time I woke up and my waters went and I immediately had strong contractions. Anyone else have labour start with period pains? Please say yes lol x

I'm the exact same as you with the pains on and off! I'm due tomorrow and doubt she will come on time. Keep feeling like a stretching feeling down there though so I'm praying I've dilated even a few cms!


----------



## Jessie7003

Suggerhoney said:


> The midwife unit sounds so nice and it's great they have a bed for partners. I wish the hospital did that my hubby had to sit in a chair that didnt even recline so he was do tired by the end of it all.
> Cant believe they wudnt give u a sweep that sucks. Hopefully u will have baby b4 41 weeks:shock:

I'm leaning towards the midwife led unit now! I'll make my mind up last minute probably haha!


----------



## Jessie7003

Sander said:


> Ah Jessie that sucks they wouldn’t give you a sweep. Hopefully you go on your own soon! I’m sure you’ll go before 41+3.
> 
> Sounds like a tough decision! I’ve heard a lot of great things about birthing pools, and it’s nice your partner will have a bed of his own - who knows why hospitals can’t do that. To ease your mind about emergency sections (and someone can correct me if I’m wrong) but generally if you have a healthy pregnancy, there are usually signs things are starting to go wrong before it’s classified as an actual emergency, so they should be able to transfer you with lots of time if they needed to. But it’s not likely you will even need it!
> 
> However I understand the comfort of being in a hospital just in case. I didn’t have a home birth with my first for exactly that reason.
> 
> Go with your gut! Either way I’m sure you’ll have an awesome delivery.

Thank you for the reassurance! Xx


----------



## Jessie7003

So ladies I got my official induction date and it's not until the 24th :-( I'll be 41+6. I'll have a few sweeps between either tuesday (midwife led unit) or Thursday (hospital) and my induction date so fingers crossed I don't have to wait for the induction as that feels like FOREVER away! Thinking the midwife led unit will be far better for me, though no matter what I can change my mind on the day!


----------



## Sander

LNWXO said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> So today is officially my due date. I had already had my son by now on his due date so I am in new territory lol.
> I have been having period pains on and off but that’s about it. Is there much in that? Last time I woke up and my waters went and I immediately had strong contractions. Anyone else have labour start with period pains? Please say yes lol x

When I had the gel put in to soften my cervix last time I had awful period pains that turned into contractions, so I figured that’s what it feels like when your cervix is in the early stages of dilating. Sounds promising!


----------



## Demotivated

Sander said:


> When I had the gel put in to soften my cervix last time I had awful period pains that turned into contractions, so I figured that’s what it feels like when your cervix is in the early stages of dilating. Sounds promising!

When's your section due hon? Looks like you will go before Jessi and LNWXO :D


----------



## WishMeABaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Here he is 2 weeks old and 1 day. He just gets more and more adorable <3
> View attachment 1070018

Omgah, he is sooooooo adorable, sugger.


brittany12 said:


> Sorry I’ve been missing lately!
> 
> congratulations to the new babies and good luck to those coming soon!
> 
> we’re trying to get used to life with three and my random emotional breakdowns over who knows what! I’ll be glad when my body regulates itself again! Ugh and the headache suck from hormones being out of whack too. Not to mention my body is still sore mainly hips, pelvic and uterus. This is by far my hardest recovery and I think it’s because I’m older, this was my 3rd and I have 2 small kids already! He’s worth every bit of it though!
> 
> here he is! Already a week old :( time goes so fast!
> 
> View attachment 1070070
> View attachment 1070072
> View attachment 1070074
> View attachment 1070076

My goodness, he is absolutely adorable, my heart cant take all cuteness!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> Omgah, he is sooooooo adorable, sugger.
> 
> My goodness, he is absolutely adorable, my heart cant take all cuteness!!!

I know all these babies are so cute. They all make my heart melt <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tommy just had his 3rd ear screening at the hospital and I'm pleased to say this time he passed. Both ears clear response.
<3


----------



## Sander

Demotivated said:


> When's your section due hon? Looks like you will go before Jessi and LNWXO :D

My section is a week from today! So still a bit of time left, feeling super exhausted today - trying to just take it easy. 

Great news Tommy passed his hearing test Sugger!


----------



## LNWXO

Well after some reduced movement this afternoon I went up to the hospital and they gave me a sweep! I’m 3cm dilated and my waters are bulging! Since then I have had period pains intensify and I’d say more contraction like. So fingers crossed it’s the start of things to come! Xx


----------



## Sander

How’s it going LNWXO? Any progress?


----------



## LNWXO

Sander said:


> How’s it going LNWXO? Any progress?

Yeah contractions started going every 5-6 mins and lasting around 40-50 seconds. I rang birthing centre as I was unsure when to go in due to my fast delivery last time. So she suggested I come in, and still only a 3 and she gave me another sweep (a good one at that lol ouch) and sent me back home, to also do a poo (awks) because I’m so constipated apparently it’s stopping his head from going down further lol.


----------



## Sander

LNWXO said:


> Yeah contractions started going every 5-6 mins and lasting around 40-50 seconds. I rang birthing centre as I was unsure when to go in due to my fast delivery last time. So she suggested I come in, and still only a 3 and she gave me another sweep (a good one at that lol ouch) and sent me back home, to also do a poo (awks) because I’m so constipated apparently it’s stopping his head from going down further lol.

Super exciting!! Wishing you an awesome delivery. And hope you can poop haha, I was so constipated with DS1 I kept pooping a little bit every time I pushed - sooooo gross. I would have rather been able to get it out beforehand and save the embarrassment :shock::haha:


----------



## Teanna

Had my weekly ultrasound today, AFI is 4.5 which got me another surprise NST and OB consult at L&D. Still scoring 8/8 on the BPP since I still have a large pocket of water so they let me go without an induction date again since I'm still trying to wait it out naturally. I'm 38 weeks tomorrow and I suspect by my next week scan I'll likely get an induction date for sure and I'll probably get a sweep at my next midwife appointment to encourage her out sooner.


----------



## WishMeABaby

LNWXO said:


> Well after some reduced movement this afternoon I went up to the hospital and they gave me a sweep! I’m 3cm dilated and my waters are bulging! Since then I have had period pains intensify and I’d say more contraction like. So fingers crossed it’s the start of things to come! Xx

Excited for you


----------



## LNWXO

I’m still at home, in and out of a light sleep between contractions. I think they are slightly more intense but still not consistent enough! Urgh


----------



## Nolimitxox

38 weeks here waiting on more consistent contractions. Still only 2cm dilated but 90% effaced now. :) Common baby boy. Get the fuck out so I can feel normal again :rofl:


----------



## HLx

LNWXO said:


> I’m still at home, in and out of a light sleep between contractions. I think they are slightly more intense but still not consistent enough! Urgh

Good luck to you my love! Cant wait to see this gorgeous baby :)<3


----------



## LNWXO

Contractions have slowed even more! Just went on a walk with my husband to try and help things along. I had pains but wouldn’t say contractions though grr! Before we left I wiped and had a big blob of dark blood. Is that my bloody show do you think? X


----------



## HLx

LNWXO said:


> Contractions have slowed even more! Just went on a walk with my husband to try and help things along. I had pains but wouldn’t say contractions though grr! Before we left I wiped and had a big blob of dark blood. Is that my bloody show do you think? X

100% your bloody show :) good luck hun x


----------



## playgirl666

took maze for her 2nd hearing test, im happy to say she has passed it :) xx


----------



## brittany12

Ladies... I highly recommend the breast pump for contractions!!!

I was barely a 1 cm and 30-50% effaced and not likely to go on my own. my new pump came in and I wanted to know how to work it. Literally 3 minutes trying to figure it out and contractions started and within an hour I was heading to the hospital and having a baby. Could of been coincidence but I don’t necessarily believe in coincidences! 
Won’t hurt to try if you’re full term!!


----------



## xjessibabyx

So I just got back from my growth scan and baby's growth has dropped from 30th centile to 22nd centile and now she's on the 11th centile so they have booked me in for induction on Tuesday when I'll be 39 weeks exactly. She also gave me a sweep which has made me bleed and cramp a bit, she said I am 1cm and she touched baby's head. So nervous!


----------



## playgirl666

my baby girl will be 2 weeks old tomorrow! i love her so much ❤❤ xxx


----------



## Demotivated

xjessibabyx said:


> So I just got back from my growth scan and baby's growth has dropped from 30th centile to 22nd centile and now she's on the 11th centile so they have booked me in for induction on Tuesday when I'll be 39 weeks exactly. She also gave me a sweep which has made me bleed and cramp a bit, she said I am 1cm and she touched baby's head. So nervous!

Tuesday isn't far :)

All the best!!


----------



## xjessibabyx

Since 3am I've been having mild contractions on and off. Not really anything consistent though. And I've had lots of bloody show keep coming. Feel so tired as not really slept much but hoping she comes by herself before induction Tuesday!


----------



## Jessie7003

Congrats to all babys passing their hearing tests and good luck to all the ladies like me still waiting and having pains! 

I had crazy contractions last night that woke me at 3am (uk time) and couldn't sleep for a few hours. If I wasn't so stubborn my OH would have probably got me to go to hospital. They were lasting about a minute and 5 mins apart however they calmed a bit and I fell asleep. It's now 2pm and I'm getting diarrhea and sickness again so hopefully the pains start again and continue this time. The pains felt like I was stretching down there and didn't go away when I went to the bathroom which normally happens with any pains I've had before. Still haven't lost any sign of my bloody show or waters though. Here's hoping I dont need a sweep at all!


----------



## doddy0402

ooooooh, lots of eventful posts, and hopefully more babies very soon! As all my babies are always late, I am just sat patiently waiting for section on Tuesday!

and yay for the hearing test passes!x


----------



## Sander

I started having the ‘real deal’ contractions this morning. They’re super far apart (about 15 mins) but if they keep coming I’m going to go in and we’ll see what they say. Gonna have a shower now just in case, if they are going to keep coming I hope it progresses slowly so we can carry on with the section! But who knows they may fizzle out still. Keep you updated :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ooooow good luck ladies.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Not a great day today feel so tired and have a banging headach. It's hard all these sleepless nights. Some nights I'm fine and other nights I find it hard. I was so exhausted last night. And feel wiped out today but dont think the headache is helping. 

Also anyone having horrible postpartum night sweats?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> I started having the ‘real deal’ contractions this morning. They’re super far apart (about 15 mins) but if they keep coming I’m going to go in and we’ll see what they say. Gonna have a shower now just in case, if they are going to keep coming I hope it progresses slowly so we can carry on with the section! But who knows they may fizzle out still. Keep you updated :)


How are you finding pregnancy with a really young toddler hon?


----------



## doddy0402

Sander said:


> I started having the ‘real deal’ contractions this morning. They’re super far apart (about 15 mins) but if they keep coming I’m going to go in and we’ll see what they say. Gonna have a shower now just in case, if they are going to keep coming I hope it progresses slowly so we can carry on with the section! But who knows they may fizzle out still. Keep you updated :)

ooooooh fingers crossed!x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Looking forward to some baby announcements :cloud9: Good luck ladies

Baby boy is 11 days old and it's going so quickly, he passed his second hearing test on Thursday and he now weighs 9lb, he feeds like a champ though it's every 90 mins or so if I'm lucky! He's still jaundiced so midwife is coming back on day 14 to check levels, if still raised be needs to have a blood test/urine sample taken.
Hubby has already mentioned several times about having 1 more :shock::shock: though we would need to buy a 9 seater car, I'm rather shocked he's brought it up!


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> How are you finding pregnancy with a really young toddler hon?

Surprisingly it’s been alright - I was super worried when I actually found out because DS was only 8 months old!! But thankfully my husband works from home so he can help a lot (and he has been helping a LOT) so I kind of think that made things a lot easier. Sorry you’re dealing with headaches, those first few months are so hard when baby is up all the time - I haven’t done it with other kids in the house yet so I’m sure you’re totally exhausted!!

Wow myheart your hubby is so eager! :haha: Do you want another one? That would make 6 right? You’ll need a bus soon! :rofl:

AFM contractions fizzled out! I had them consistently for about an hour and now nothing for about 3 hours. Still feeling crampy but not the same as those take your breath away contractions as earlier. Didn’t even end up calling the midwife. It’s partly a good thing as I took on some last minute work projects that I need to get done before the baby is born! I’ve heard it’s more common to go into labour overnight anyhow, I did with DS. So could be nothing, but we’ll see how tonight goes!


----------



## LNWXO

Miles Reign born today at 2.30pm weighing 9lb❤️

Will post a pic and about birth soon xxx


----------



## Nolimitxox

LNWXO said:


> Miles Reign born today at 2.30pm weighing 9lb❤️
> 
> Will post a pic and about birth soon xxx

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## WishMeABaby

LNWXO said:


> Miles Reign born today at 2.30pm weighing 9lb❤️
> 
> Will post a pic and about birth soon xxx

Congrats Love!!! cant wait!!


----------



## WishMeABaby

Day 7 and he is everything I've ever imagine.


----------



## Sander

Congrats LNWXO!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

LNWXO said:


> Miles Reign born today at 2.30pm weighing 9lb❤️
> 
> Will post a pic and about birth soon xxx

congratulations x


----------



## playgirl666

LNWXO said:


> Miles Reign born today at 2.30pm weighing 9lb❤️
> 
> Will post a pic and about birth soon xxx

congratulations ❤ x


----------



## HLx

LNWXO said:


> Miles Reign born today at 2.30pm weighing 9lb❤️
> 
> Will post a pic and about birth soon xxx

Congratulations doll! I'm so happy for you, cannot wait to see some pictures <3 xxx


----------



## LadyStardust4

Congratulations LNWXO! Can't wait to see pictures. Hope all the ladies that have had their babies are recovering well. 

AFM, due date is today and not a single sign of anything happening anytime soon. I have a midwife appointment tomorrow - anybody know if she will check if I am dilated or offer a sweep? (UK)


----------



## playgirl666

LadyStardust4 said:


> Congratulations LNWXO! Can't wait to see pictures. Hope all the ladies that have had their babies are recovering well.
> 
> AFM, due date is today and not a single sign of anything happening anytime soon. I have a midwife appointment tomorrow - anybody know if she will check if I am dilated or offer a sweep? (UK)

hi she should offer u a sweep tomorrow and she will see if u are dilated at the same time x


----------



## Jessie7003

LNWXO said:


> Miles Reign born today at 2.30pm weighing 9lb❤️
> 
> Will post a pic and about birth soon xxx

Congrats! Xx


----------



## Teanna

LNWXO said:


> Miles Reign born today at 2.30pm weighing 9lb❤️
> 
> Will post a pic and about birth soon xxx

Congrats!!!


----------



## xjessibabyx

Harper Louise Everley was born this morning 13th October at 9.30am weighing 6lb 3oz. We are now at home with her big sister! ♥


----------



## Sander

xjessibabyx said:


> Harper Louise Everley was born this morning 13th October at 9.30am weighing 6lb 3oz. We are now at home with her big sister! ♥
> 
> View attachment 1070520

Congratulations! I love her name and she’s adorable! Does that mean you didn’t need an induction after all? Amazing you’re home so quickly, hope you had a lovely birth :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Looking forward to some baby announcements :cloud9: Good luck ladies
> 
> Baby boy is 11 days old and it's going so quickly, he passed his second hearing test on Thursday and he now weighs 9lb, he feeds like a champ though it's every 90 mins or so if I'm lucky! He's still jaundiced so midwife is coming back on day 14 to check levels, if still raised be needs to have a blood test/urine sample taken.
> Hubby has already mentioned several times about having 1 more :shock::shock: though we would need to buy a 9 seater car, I'm rather shocked he's brought it up!

Were thinking of having one more to hon. Not rushing into it strait away tho was thinking when Tommy is around 18 months old to start trying and see what happens. I will be 41 tho so it mite not happen. I guess all we can do is is try and hope and have faith that it will happen. 
I feel incredibly blessed to have Tommy and my other children but I just dont feel done yet. 
Like I just want to do it all again just one more time b4 i really am to old.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Surprisingly it’s been alright - I was super worried when I actually found out because DS was only 8 months old!! But thankfully my husband works from home so he can help a lot (and he has been helping a LOT) so I kind of think that made things a lot easier. Sorry you’re dealing with headaches, those first few months are so hard when baby is up all the time - I haven’t done it with other kids in the house yet so I’m sure you’re totally exhausted!!
> 
> Wow myheart your hubby is so eager! :haha: Do you want another one? That would make 6 right? You’ll need a bus soon! :rofl:
> 
> AFM contractions fizzled out! I had them consistently for about an hour and now nothing for about 3 hours. Still feeling crampy but not the same as those take your breath away contractions as earlier. Didn’t even end up calling the midwife. It’s partly a good thing as I took on some last minute work projects that I need to get done before the baby is born! I’ve heard it’s more common to go into labour overnight anyhow, I did with DS. So could be nothing, but we’ll see how tonight goes!

I'm thinking of waiting until Tommy is about 17 18 months and trying for one last one. I'll be 41. Just hope I wont be to old. I just really want to experience it all one last time b4 it really is to late. 
Be nice for Tommy to have a sibling close in age as well.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ooooow yay more babies. 

Congratulations @xxmyheartxx and congratulations @xjessibabyx 
She is beautiful


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> Day 7 and he is everything I've ever imagine.
> 
> View attachment 1070398
> View attachment 1070400

How cute is his little outfit I just melted. ❤


----------



## WishMeABaby

xjessibabyx said:


> Harper Louise Everley was born this morning 13th October at 9.30am weighing 6lb 3oz. We are now at home with her big sister! ♥
> 
> View attachment 1070520

Oh my, her so cute!!!! Congrats family.


----------



## xjessibabyx

Sander said:


> Congratulations! I love her name and she’s adorable! Does that mean you didn’t need an induction after all? Amazing you’re home so quickly, hope you had a lovely birth :)

Yes we avoided the induction! After my sweep I was having stop start contractions that were mounting to nothing but then I went to bed Saturday at 9pm and they started then becoming more regular, waters went at 2.30am, hospital at 6am and was 4cm then it all was so intense and fast from there with lots of back labour! I went from 6cm at 8.30am to fully and giving birth to her within 1 hour at 9.30am.


----------



## Demotivated

xjessibabyx said:


> Yes we avoided the induction! After my sweep I was having stop start contractions that were mounting to nothing but then I went to bed Saturday at 9pm and they started then becoming more regular, waters went at 2.30am, hospital at 6am and was 4cm then it all was so intense and fast from there with lots of back labour! I went from 6cm at 8.30am to fully and giving birth to her within 1 hour at 9.30am.


Lovely birth story :)
Congratulations and glad u guys are already home!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

xjessibabyx said:


> Harper Louise Everley was born this morning 13th October at 9.30am weighing 6lb 3oz. We are now at home with her big sister! ♥
> 
> View attachment 1070520

congratulations x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LadyStardust4 I think they will definitely fo a sweep hon because ure 40 weeks so I dont see any reason why they wudnt. 
Keel us posted hope ure ok.


----------



## butterflywolf

Congrats to those who had babies! I love the birth stories and seeing pictures <3 

I hopefully wont be too far behind now! Having the start of my bloody show this morning. So here's hoping.


----------



## Sander

Water broke this morning! Wish me luck lol


----------



## Sander

They’re going to do the C-section in the next hour/hour and a half. DH is bringing some movies up to the room to distract me haha. Not in active labour - so it’s basically an exact repeat of what happened with DS1, super weird. I’m convinced it’s because of the full moon :rofl: Both times my water broke the morning after the full moon :shrug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> They’re going to do the C-section in the next hour/hour and a half. DH is bringing some movies up to the room to distract me haha. Not in active labour - so it’s basically an exact repeat of what happened with DS1, super weird. I’m convinced it’s because of the full moon :rofl: Both times my water broke the morning after the full moon :shrug:

Oh gosh hon good luck. Baby will be here soon. Yay


----------



## brittany12

Good luck!!

congrats everyone on the new babies! 

so crazy a lot of the babies are here now!

my sweet boy will be 2 weeks old tomorrow and I can hardly believe it!


----------



## Teanna

xjessibabyx said:


> Harper Louise Everley was born this morning 13th October at 9.30am weighing 6lb 3oz. We are now at home with her big sister! ♥
> 
> View attachment 1070520

Aw she's so precious, and I love the name!


----------



## xjessibabyx

Teanna said:


> Aw she's so precious, and I love the name!

Aww thank you! Harper is my nans maiden name, Louise is my middle name and we just like Everley and DD1 has 2 middles names so thought we would give Harper 2 also ☺


----------



## Sander

Emmett Christopher was born at 2:30 this afternoon, 7lbs 9oz :) everything went great!


----------



## Nolimitxox

And we've been induced!

Today's nst showed a healthy babe but I've developed preeclampsia and the doctor made the call this morning. We went in around 130 this afternoon and I started medication to help dilation around 3. First check in about half hour.

It's baby time!


----------



## Sander




----------



## WishMeABaby

Sander said:


> View attachment 1070638

Omgah, he is just too cute!! My goodness!!! I love all these pix. Congrats hun.


Nolimitxox said:


> And we've been induced!
> 
> Today's nst showed a healthy babe but I've developed preeclampsia and the doctor made the call this morning. We went in around 130 this afternoon and I started medication to help dilation around 3. First check in about half hour.
> 
> It's baby time!

Sending you all the strength to push and labor, hun. Good luck. Cant wait to see photos.


----------



## doddy0402

very last bump pic! 39 + 2 and off to the hospital! scheduled sections are in the morning on a Tuesday here so hopefully not too much longer!

Congratulations @Sander, Emmett is sooo sweet!

...and good luck @Nolimitxox, fingers crossed it is going well for you!x


----------



## Jessie7003

Sander said:


> Emmett Christopher was born at 2:30 this afternoon, 7lbs 9oz :) everything went great!

Congrats!!


----------



## Jessie7003

xjessibabyx said:


> Harper Louise Everley was born this morning 13th October at 9.30am weighing 6lb 3oz. We are now at home with her big sister! ♥
> 
> View attachment 1070520

Congrats!!


----------



## Jessie7003

Every time I come on here there are more babies born! Love it! So today I'll have my first sweep and examination 40+4. Keep getting some crazy pains so hopefully I have started dilating and it's not just Braxton hicks. Getting so fed up!


----------



## LadyStardust4

xjessibabyx said:


> Harper Louise Everley was born this morning 13th October at 9.30am weighing 6lb 3oz. We are now at home with her big sister! ♥
> 
> View attachment 1070520

This is so weird... you had your baby on my due date and Harper Louise is one of the names we have picked out great taste! She is beautiful x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nolimitxox said:


> And we've been induced!
> 
> Today's nst showed a healthy babe but I've developed preeclampsia and the doctor made the call this morning. We went in around 130 this afternoon and I started medication to help dilation around 3. First check in about half hour.
> 
> It's baby time!

Good luck hon I hope it all goes well and wont be long. Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> View attachment 1070638

Awwww hon he is so cute congratulations sweety


----------



## Suggerhoney

doddy0402 said:


> View attachment 1070646
> 
> 
> very last bump pic! 39 + 2 and off to the hospital! scheduled sections are in the morning on a Tuesday here so hopefully not too much longer!
> 
> Congratulations @Sander, Emmett is sooo sweet!
> 
> ...and good luck @Nolimitxox, fingers crossed it is going well for you!x

Looking lovely hon. I miss my bump:-(
Love having baby here and feel so blessed but I do miss my bump. I know it sounds weird but I just love the way I look when I'm pregnant. I love having a baby bump and watching it grow. 

When I was actually pregnant it felt like the time whent so slow but now looking back it only seems like a week ago I got my positive BFP. Kind of makes me feel a bit sad and I dont even know why. 
Am i crazy. 
I think as well where I'm alot older and coming to the end of my child bearing years just doesnt help. 
Not knowing if I'll ever get to experience it again kinda scares me. 
Sounds so stupid because theres womon out there who cant have kids at all but I just cant help the way i feel and its making me feel so bad for feeling this way. 
I hate getting older. I'm dreading my birthday in december and being 40. 
I'm hoping to have one more baby but it may never happen again. 
I hate it that us woman have a giant body clock looming over our heads. 
I dont feel 40 I feel the Same as I did when I was in my late 20s . 
Life goes by so fast and it's so scary. 

Sorry ladies don't mean to be a Debbie downer but just feeling sad. :-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck to rest still waiting hopfully not much longer. I love coming on here and seeing all these babies :yipee:


----------



## Sander

How’s it going Jessie, doddy and Nolimit? 

Who’s left other than those ladies? So unusual in a group to have so many of the babies born already, we’re only just halfway through the month! 

Sorry Sugger, I know how you feel. I am RH- but won’t take Rhogam for personal reasons, so they test my babies for their blood type, and as soon as I get a positive baby I have a chance of being sensitized to their blood, making it risky to have more babies. DH and I always said if I were to be sensitized, we’d get him a vasectomy and stop having kids. We found out today Emmett is A+ even though my older son is A-. So I have to be tested in a few weeks to see if I was sensitized or not. If I was, we won’t be having more babies. It’s bittersweet for me as I love the kids I have, but I would be a bit sad to say goodbye to this time of my life. And the chance at a daughter! But I’m so thankful for my boys :)

We are home! We were discharged just 24 hours after the section, I stayed 3 full days with my tear. This has been an incredibly healing birth for me, I can’t believe how smoothly it’s all gone. Very happy to be home and feeling good!


----------



## Demotivated

Thinking of all of you.. just a handful of us left now..

Ladystardust
butterflywolf
PrettyInInk42
Nolimit
Jessie
Teanna
Doddy

Hope everything is well!!


----------



## Teanna

Aw more babies, I love logging on to new pictures :) Good luck @Nolimitxox and @doddy0402 I hope you have smooth deliveries. 

I got good news today, fluid levels are back up to 5.8 which is the highest they've been since we starting monitoring. Seems like I'll be able to give her at least another week to come naturally, the ultrasound tech commented if she was any lower she'd be on the floor. I'm 38+5 now so hoping she's thinking of making an appearance soon.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Michael Scott was born Tuesday October 15th at 1026am. He was 7lbs and 6oz and 20 inches long! 

Once we got to the hospital I was started on cytotech. It took 3 to get me dilated to 2cm. After that (which was 12 hours!) They switched me to pitocin and that's when the ball started moving. Contractions were mild and tolerable but within the hour of changing to pitocin my water broke and they became unbearablely painful. We tried a medication to help before an epidural but it only lasted about an hour. At 2am I got my epidural and was able to sleep pretty decently. At 7am I was about a 5 and by 10am I was a full 10 and ready. We pushed for half hour before he made his grand entrance. 

He's a pretty chill baby. Doesn't cry unless he's cold or hungry (so far) and nurses like a total champ. 

We are enjoying our time at the hospital. Hubby is soooo in love.


----------



## Demotivated

Nolimitxox said:


> Michael Scott was born Tuesday October 15th at 1026am. He was 7lbs and 6oz and 20 inches long!
> 
> Once we got to the hospital I was started on cytotech. It took 3 to get me dilated to 2cm. After that (which was 12 hours!) They switched me to pitocin and that's when the ball started moving. Contractions were mild and tolerable but within the hour of changing to pitocin my water broke and they became unbearablely painful. We tried a medication to help before an epidural but it only lasted about an hour. At 2am I got my epidural and was able to sleep pretty decently. At 7am I was about a 5 and by 10am I was a full 10 and ready. We pushed for half hour before he made his grand entrance.
> 
> He's a pretty chill baby. Doesn't cry unless he's cold or hungry (so far) and nurses like a total champ.
> 
> We are enjoying our time at the hospital. Hubby is soooo in love.
> 
> View attachment 1070710
> View attachment 1070712

Congratulations love... So so happy for you.. he is adorable :)


----------



## Jessie7003

Sander said:


> How’s it going Jessie, doddy and Nolimit?
> 
> Who’s left other than those ladies? So unusual in a group to have so many of the babies born already, we’re only just halfway through the month!
> 
> Sorry Sugger, I know how you feel. I am RH- but won’t take Rhogam for personal reasons, so they test my babies for their blood type, and as soon as I get a positive baby I have a chance of being sensitized to their blood, making it risky to have more babies. DH and I always said if I were to be sensitized, we’d get him a vasectomy and stop having kids. We found out today Emmett is A+ even though my older son is A-. So I have to be tested in a few weeks to see if I was sensitized or not. If I was, we won’t be having more babies. It’s bittersweet for me as I love the kids I have, but I would be a bit sad to say goodbye to this time of my life. And the chance at a daughter! But I’m so thankful for my boys :)
> 
> We are home! We were discharged just 24 hours after the section, I stayed 3 full days with my tear. This has been an incredibly healing birth for me, I can’t believe how smoothly it’s all gone. Very happy to be home and feeling good!

So my cervix wasn't favourable for a sweep as it's just a bit too far back and behind baby's head still. My midwife did try to pull it forward but said she couldn't though it is very soft so fingers crossed that is good news. Woke up today and lost a lot of my mucus plug with a tiny speck of blood. Trying not to get my hopes up! Another sweep booked for friday!

Hoping your tests come back clear so you can have another chance at having a little girl! X


----------



## Jessie7003

Nolimitxox said:


> Michael Scott was born Tuesday October 15th at 1026am. He was 7lbs and 6oz and 20 inches long!
> 
> Once we got to the hospital I was started on cytotech. It took 3 to get me dilated to 2cm. After that (which was 12 hours!) They switched me to pitocin and that's when the ball started moving. Contractions were mild and tolerable but within the hour of changing to pitocin my water broke and they became unbearablely painful. We tried a medication to help before an epidural but it only lasted about an hour. At 2am I got my epidural and was able to sleep pretty decently. At 7am I was about a 5 and by 10am I was a full 10 and ready. We pushed for half hour before he made his grand entrance.
> 
> He's a pretty chill baby. Doesn't cry unless he's cold or hungry (so far) and nurses like a total champ.
> 
> We are enjoying our time at the hospital. Hubby is soooo in love.
> 
> View attachment 1070710
> View attachment 1070712

Congrats! He's adorable xx


----------



## WishMeABaby

Nolimitxox said:


> Michael Scott was born Tuesday October 15th at 1026am. He was 7lbs and 6oz and 20 inches long!
> 
> Once we got to the hospital I was started on cytotech. It took 3 to get me dilated to 2cm. After that (which was 12 hours!) They switched me to pitocin and that's when the ball started moving. Contractions were mild and tolerable but within the hour of changing to pitocin my water broke and they became unbearablely painful. We tried a medication to help before an epidural but it only lasted about an hour. At 2am I got my epidural and was able to sleep pretty decently. At 7am I was about a 5 and by 10am I was a full 10 and ready. We pushed for half hour before he made his grand entrance.
> 
> He's a pretty chill baby. Doesn't cry unless he's cold or hungry (so far) and nurses like a total champ.
> 
> We are enjoying our time at the hospital. Hubby is soooo in love.
> 
> View attachment 1070710
> View attachment 1070712

He is so cute!! congrats, Hun. Enjoy it while he is calm. My baby started cluster feeding right when he turned 24hours. I thought something was wrong until the nurses reassure me that its normal all babies does it.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Jessie7003 said:


> So my cervix wasn't favourable for a sweep as it's just a bit too far back and behind baby's head still. My midwife did try to pull it forward but said she couldn't though it is very soft so fingers crossed that is good news. Woke up today and lost a lot of my mucus plug with a tiny speck of blood. Trying not to get my hopes up! Another sweep booked for friday!
> 
> Hoping your tests come back clear so you can have another chance at having a little girl! X

fx for you. Just think a few more hours or days.. im excited for you!!<3<3<3


----------



## doddy0402

Girls, meet Lincoln, born 12.05 Tuesday afternoon.
and a
very good weight of 7lbs3!
I lost quite a bit of blood and was worried they wouldn't let me go, but I persuaded them and got home this afternoon! Full of painful trapped wind and badly anemic, but we are home which is the best place to be! Lincoln is quite sleepy and I'm having to wake him up to feed, but otherwise he's happy and perfect!


----------



## Teanna

Congrats @Nolimitxox and @doddy0402! Such precious babies :) 

I got a sweep today, I'm 80% effaced and was 1.5cm dilated and midwife did a sweep and stretch and got me to 2cm. I'm hoping things get going soon but not getting hopes up it will be sooner than next week.


----------



## Nolimitxox

doddy0402 said:


> Girls, meet Lincoln, born 12.05 Tuesday afternoon.
> and a
> View attachment 1070732
> very good weight of 7lbs3!
> I lost quite a bit of blood and was worried they wouldn't let me go, but I persuaded them and got home this afternoon! Full of painful trapped wind and badly anemic, but we are home which is the best place to be! Lincoln is quite sleepy and I'm having to wake him up to feed, but otherwise he's happy and perfect!

Aahhhh the hair!!!! <3 congratulations!!!


----------



## Demotivated

doddy0402 said:


> Girls, meet Lincoln, born 12.05 Tuesday afternoon.
> and a
> View attachment 1070732
> very good weight of 7lbs3!
> I lost quite a bit of blood and was worried they wouldn't let me go, but I persuaded them and got home this afternoon! Full of painful trapped wind and badly anemic, but we are home which is the best place to be! Lincoln is quite sleepy and I'm having to wake him up to feed, but otherwise he's happy and perfect!

Congratulations doddy.. and he sure is a tall baby..thse growth scans can b so inaccurate :) :)


----------



## LNWXO

Hi everyone!

Congratulations to everyone who has had their babas! They are all so so cute❤️

While I’m having a soak in the bath I thought I’d update with some pics and type up a post about the birth.

So I had a sweep on Thursday the 10th while I was at the day unit for reduced movements, was 3cm. After that I had contractions but they just weren’t getting painful enough.... went up to hosp at 11pm and they checked me and I was still 3cm and was sent home. After that contractions came and went, again either not consistent enough or weren’t progressing. They then stopped completely on the Friday evening and I thought well maybe it’s a blessing, and that I should get an early night! (Thank god I did) I woke on Saturday after a fab sleep and I carried on with my morning, and at about 10am I started contracting again, although by 11am they had gotten worse. I called the birthing centre who asked about movements, when I realised I hadn’t felt him. So was sent to delivery to be monitored before given the go ahead for the birthing centre. Although baby’s heart rate wasn’t accelerating during my contractions so we decided it was best not to go to the birthing centre (where they don’t monitor baby other than with a Doppler) 12pm and I am checked and I am 6cm. I then get moved to the room I’m going to deliver in, offered gas and air... just held on to it more than anything lol! And then after a while the midwife suggested to break my waters to speed things a long as baby’s heart rate was going down slightly. As soon as she broke my waters, I had the urge to push, and 10 minutes later at 2.30pm he was here❤️ He had the cord round his neck twice and once around his whole body!!
Here he is... my little 9lb chunk! :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations @Nolimitxox and @doddy0402 \\:D/

Congrats @LNWXO he is so cute.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> How’s it going Jessie, doddy and Nolimit?
> 
> Who’s left other than those ladies? So unusual in a group to have so many of the babies born already, we’re only just halfway through the month!
> 
> Sorry Sugger, I know how you feel. I am RH- but won’t take Rhogam for personal reasons, so they test my babies for their blood type, and as soon as I get a positive baby I have a chance of being sensitized to their blood, making it risky to have more babies. DH and I always said if I were to be sensitized, we’d get him a vasectomy and stop having kids. We found out today Emmett is A+ even though my older son is A-. So I have to be tested in a few weeks to see if I was sensitized or not. If I was, we won’t be having more babies. It’s bittersweet for me as I love the kids I have, but I would be a bit sad to say goodbye to this time of my life. And the chance at a daughter! But I’m so thankful for my boys :)
> 
> We are home! We were discharged just 24 hours after the section, I stayed 3 full days with my tear. This has been an incredibly healing birth for me, I can’t believe how smoothly it’s all gone. Very happy to be home and feeling good!

Oh hon I hope u get good news and u do have a chance to do it again if u decide to. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry l haven't been on since my rant. 
I'm not to good at the moment I was in the hospital Tuesday evening and came home yesterday evening I have a really bad kidney infection so now on some strong antibiotics. 

Hope ure all ok. I love seeing all these baby pics and cant wait to see more. 
Good luck to the rest of you still waiting hope it wont be much longer. 
Thinking of you all.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Cant believe this little monkey will be 4 weeks old on monday. September and October have just flown by so fast


----------



## WishMeABaby

doddy0402 said:


> Girls, meet Lincoln, born 12.05 Tuesday afternoon.
> and a
> View attachment 1070732
> very good weight of 7lbs3!
> I lost quite a bit of blood and was worried they wouldn't let me go, but I persuaded them and got home this afternoon! Full of painful trapped wind and badly anemic, but we are home which is the best place to be! Lincoln is quite sleepy and I'm having to wake him up to feed, but otherwise he's happy and perfect!

Congrats hun he is too cute!


----------



## Sander

Congrats doddy and Nolimit, beautiful boys! 

Sorry you haven’t been well Sugger, hope you start feeling better soon xx

Today the midwife stopped by and told us one blood test came back showing no fetal cells in my blood - she says that’s a really good sign I won’t have developed any antibodies to baby’s blood, but I’ll still have to do another blood test at around 4 weeks pp. However I’m very happy to hear our blood didn’t mix as it’s a strong indication everything will be ok if we decide on a third! 

Also (TMI, lol) had my first postpartum poop today. It was actually fine, I was pretty worried as I remember it being awful with DS1. Glad to have that done with and I feel so much better :rofl: Emmett is doing great!


----------



## xjessibabyx

Sander said:


> Congrats doddy and Nolimit, beautiful boys!
> 
> Sorry you haven’t been well Sugger, hope you start feeling better soon xx
> 
> Today the midwife stopped by and told us one blood test came back showing no fetal cells in my blood - she says that’s a really good sign I won’t have developed any antibodies to baby’s blood, but I’ll still have to do another blood test at around 4 weeks pp. However I’m very happy to hear our blood didn’t mix as it’s a strong indication everything will be ok if we decide on a third!
> 
> Also (TMI, lol) had my first postpartum poop today. It was actually fine, I was pretty worried as I remember it being awful with DS1. Glad to have that done with and I feel so much better :rofl: Emmett is doing great!

I hear you with the poop!! Day 4 and I hadn't been, partly because I was so anxious about it and partly because I feel like Harper came out of my bum it felt so bruised haha. But it wasn't so bad and the relief! Haha


----------



## butterflywolf

Well holy shit, this was the best labor out of the three. I woke up at 12:15 to contractions every 2-3 minutes apart. Parents got to our house and we arrived at the hospital at 1:30AM. I got checked was already at a 6cm, got epidural a little before 3am, started to push a little after four, and she was here within four minutes of pushing. No tears, no hemorrhage (as of yet and hope it stays that way), no NICU stay, just flawless. This is how I had always envisioned it to go and it feels odd to actually have it but makes me happy.
9 lbs 8 oz and 22inches. Nobody knew where she hid again lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Congrats doddy and Nolimit, beautiful boys!
> 
> Sorry you haven’t been well Sugger, hope you start feeling better soon xx
> 
> Today the midwife stopped by and told us one blood test came back showing no fetal cells in my blood - she says that’s a really good sign I won’t have developed any antibodies to baby’s blood, but I’ll still have to do another blood test at around 4 weeks pp. However I’m very happy to hear our blood didn’t mix as it’s a strong indication everything will be ok if we decide on a third!
> 
> Also (TMI, lol) had my first postpartum poop today. It was actually fine, I was pretty worried as I remember it being awful with DS1. Glad to have that done with and I feel so much better :rofl: Emmett is doing great!

Hearing u on the poop bit as well lol. Took me about 5 days to go. Why is it so scary hahahaha. Feels so good when u do go tho. Was having major wind and trapped wind and oh the relief when I finally went hahahahahahaha


----------



## Suggerhoney

butterflywolf said:


> Well holy shit, this was the best labor out of the three. I woke up at 12:15 to contractions every 2-3 minutes apart. Parents got to our house and we arrived at the hospital at 1:30AM. I got checked was already at a 6cm, got epidural a little before 3am, started to push a little after four, and she was here within four minutes of pushing. No tears, no hemorrhage (as of yet and hope it stays that way), no NICU stay, just flawless. This is how I had always envisioned it to go and it feels odd to actually have it but makes me happy.
> 9 lbs 8 oz and 22inches. Nobody knew where she hid again lol.

Hahahaha I'm LOL here at the holy shit part :rofl:

Awwww hon that's amazing u had such a positive experience this time I'm so pleased for you. 
Mine was a positive experience to after all that worry. The only downside was the hemorrhaging again but it wasnt as bad as with DD.
Congratulations hon:happydance:


----------



## butterflywolf

Suggerhoney said:


> Hahahaha I'm LOL here at the holy shit part :rofl:
> 
> Awwww hon that's amazing u had such a positive experience this time I'm so pleased for you.
> Mine was a positive experience to after all that worry. The only downside was the hemorrhaging again but it wasnt as bad as with DD.
> Congratulations hon:happydance:

lol I just call it as I see it. I had a bad hemorrhage with our first daughter (over 2 liters of blood loss). And my doctor is pretty sure I have PTSD from it, which thankfully really only flares up when I'm pregnant but gets worse the longer the pregnancy goes. Last week was horrible. And then with our son, I got an infection while in labor and he had to go to NICU and that was a horrible experience there. They are amazing nurses for babies who need it, but not so good with full term babies that didn't need help (they where giving him 3-4 oz of milk right away and he kept puking it up and they didn't understand why). 
And yesterday at my apt I was just freaking out and it was bad. Such high anxiety yesterday but I have never felt more in control with a labor which was so different. 
Sorry to hear you had hemorrhaged again but glad to hear it wasn't as bad.


----------



## Sander

Wanted to check in on the ladies still waiting on their babies. How are you guys doing?


----------



## Suggerhoney

butterflywolf said:


> lol I just call it as I see it. I had a bad hemorrhage with our first daughter (over 2 liters of blood loss). And my doctor is pretty sure I have PTSD from it, which thankfully really only flares up when I'm pregnant but gets worse the longer the pregnancy goes. Last week was horrible. And then with our son, I got an infection while in labor and he had to go to NICU and that was a horrible experience there. They are amazing nurses for babies who need it, but not so good with full term babies that didn't need help (they where giving him 3-4 oz of milk right away and he kept puking it up and they didn't understand why).
> And yesterday at my apt I was just freaking out and it was bad. Such high anxiety yesterday but I have never felt more in control with a labor which was so different.
> Sorry to hear you had hemorrhaged again but glad to hear it wasn't as bad.

Its horrible when u have had such a horrible experience b4. Pregnancy is such a anxious and worrying time anyway then u have the added fear of the birth because of what happened b4. 
I'm so so happy it went so well for you hon and baby is now here. 

I lost over 2 leters with DD and about 1 leter this time. I only ended up having to have 1 leter blood transfusion after the surgery where as b4 I needed so much more. 
The surgery bit was quite scary this time tho because they didnt put me to sleep like they did last time. They kept me awake but used a spinal to numb me from the waist down. Felt quite unwell when they was doing the surgery. I cudnt feel anything but I felt really sick and cudnt breath properly and I felt unwell after for a few days but then I was fine. 

Felt great as soon as I had the transfusion lol. 
But the whole labour and birth part was just so good and yes painful but we had quite a good laugh with it this time. 

How are you feeling now?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Wanted to check in on the ladies still waiting on their babies. How are you guys doing?

Yes ladies who are still waiting how are you all doing? There will be more birth announcements soon and I cant wait. 
Good luck ladies I'm thinking of you


----------



## Teanna

I'm holding up pretty good, made it to the gym yesterday at 39 weeks. I also was losing bits of my mucus plug all day yesterday but still no contractions. I have a midwife appointment Monday and an ultrasound booked for Wednesday and I'll be surprised if anything happens before that. I'm still kinda hoping for a Halloween baby even though that would make me 6 days overdue.


----------



## LadyStardust4

Elsie Lambert born 9.01pm on 19th October via C section after a lengthy 24 hour labour.

Went into spontaneous labour but was unable to progress past 7cm despite hormone drip, pethidine and epidural. Turns out she was a chunky monkey weighing in at 10lb 2oz and I just couldn't get her into my pelvis!

I'll let her off though as she's so cute!


----------



## Teanna

LadyStardust4 said:


> Elsie Lambert born 9.01pm on 19th October via C section after a lengthy 24 hour labour.
> 
> Went into spontaneous labour but was unable to progress past 7cm despite hormone drip, pethidine and epidural. Turns out she was a chunky monkey weighing in at 10lb 2oz and I just couldn't get her into my pelvis!
> 
> I'll let her off though as she's so cute!
> 
> View attachment 1070944

Aw congrats!! She's adorable


----------



## Sander

LadyStardust4 said:


> Elsie Lambert born 9.01pm on 19th October via C section after a lengthy 24 hour labour.
> 
> Went into spontaneous labour but was unable to progress past 7cm despite hormone drip, pethidine and epidural. Turns out she was a chunky monkey weighing in at 10lb 2oz and I just couldn't get her into my pelvis!
> 
> I'll let her off though as she's so cute!
> 
> View attachment 1070944

Congratulations!! Wow over 10 pounds good for you! Hope you have a quick recovery xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

LadyStardust4 said:


> Elsie Lambert born 9.01pm on 19th October via C section after a lengthy 24 hour labour.
> 
> Went into spontaneous labour but was unable to progress past 7cm despite hormone drip, pethidine and epidural. Turns out she was a chunky monkey weighing in at 10lb 2oz and I just couldn't get her into my pelvis!
> 
> I'll let her off though as she's so cute!
> 
> View attachment 1070944

Wow over 10lbs hon u shud be really proud of urself. Well done momma. 
Congratulations she is beautiful. Wishing you a speedy recovery sweety xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teanna said:


> I'm holding up pretty good, made it to the gym yesterday at 39 weeks. I also was losing bits of my mucus plug all day yesterday but still no contractions. I have a midwife appointment Monday and an ultrasound booked for Wednesday and I'll be surprised if anything happens before that. I'm still kinda hoping for a Halloween baby even though that would make me 6 days overdue.

U never know hon labour can just start out of the blue. Hopfully things happen soon. 
How many ladies are left now?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just had to share this. This is what my nanna brought Tommy when he was born and it makes me laugh. Hes just had a bath so his hair is all fluffy hahaha.


Hes not pooped for all day today or yesterday not sure if that's normol or not. He has been a bit restless so wondering if he is constipated? 
Last time he went was on Wednesday and he went alot and it was normol wasnt hard at all. 

Cant believe he will be 4 weeks tommorow the time is just flying by. Last time he was weighed he was 8lbs so I'm guessing hes around 9lbs now. We have our 6 week appointment with the doctor in November. Still not sure what to do regarding contraception? 

I think the mini pill may be the best option because it only has the one hormone which I'm aloud and it's something I can just stop when the time comes to ttc again and I wont need no medical professional to remove anything.

I had the implant b4 but do not want that again. 
Had a right nightmare getting it removed to ttc Tommy. Took 3 months of waiting to see a specialist to get it removed because it was put in to deep. 

Was thinking of the coil but again that has to be done and removed by a medical professional. So decided against that.
Hopfully I will be aloud the mini pill. At least with that I can just stop taking it for a few months b4 we try for our last baby.


----------



## WishMeABaby

LadyStardust4 said:


> Elsie Lambert born 9.01pm on 19th October via C section after a lengthy 24 hour labour.
> 
> Went into spontaneous labour but was unable to progress past 7cm despite hormone drip, pethidine and epidural. Turns out she was a chunky monkey weighing in at 10lb 2oz and I just couldn't get her into my pelvis!
> 
> I'll let her off though as she's so cute!
> 
> View attachment 1070944

Too precious, congrats Hun. Who can be mad at that cuteness?


----------



## WishMeABaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Just had to share this. This is what my nanna brought Tommy when he was born and it makes me laugh. Hes just had a bath so his hair is all fluffy hahaha.
> View attachment 1070966
> 
> 
> Hes not pooped for all day today or yesterday not sure if that's normol or not. He has been a bit restless so wondering if he is constipated?
> Last time he went was on Wednesday and he went alot and it was normol wasnt hard at all.
> 
> Cant believe he will be 4 weeks tommorow the time is just flying by. Last time he was weighed he was 8lbs so I'm guessing hes around 9lbs now. We have our 6 week appointment with the doctor in November. Still not sure what to do regarding contraception?
> 
> I think the mini pill may be the best option because it only has the one hormone which I'm aloud and it's something I can just stop when the time comes to ttc again and I wont need no medical professional to remove anything.
> 
> I had the implant b4 but do not want that again.
> Had a right nightmare getting it removed to ttc Tommy. Took 3 months of waiting to see a specialist to get it removed because it was put in to deep.
> 
> Was thinking of the coil but again that has to be done and removed by a medical professional. So decided against that.
> Hopfully I will be aloud the mini pill. At least with that I can just stop taking it for a few months b4 we try for our last baby.

Tommy is adorable!!<3
It was hard enough for me to conceive Konnor, so if anything I would only do pill if I must. Which I don't think I'll need any as Im nursing, pumping and I was diagnosis with pcos early on. 
I also don't like the method of having something put inside of you and having someone going back in to remove it, its just too much for me.


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> Just had to share this. This is what my nanna brought Tommy when he was born and it makes me laugh. Hes just had a bath so his hair is all fluffy hahaha.
> View attachment 1070966
> 
> 
> Hes not pooped for all day today or yesterday not sure if that's normol or not. He has been a bit restless so wondering if he is constipated?
> Last time he went was on Wednesday and he went alot and it was normol wasnt hard at all.
> 
> Cant believe he will be 4 weeks tommorow the time is just flying by. Last time he was weighed he was 8lbs so I'm guessing hes around 9lbs now. We have our 6 week appointment with the doctor in November. Still not sure what to do regarding contraception?
> 
> I think the mini pill may be the best option because it only has the one hormone which I'm aloud and it's something I can just stop when the time comes to ttc again and I wont need no medical professional to remove anything.
> 
> I had the implant b4 but do not want that again.
> Had a right nightmare getting it removed to ttc Tommy. Took 3 months of waiting to see a specialist to get it removed because it was put in to deep.
> 
> Was thinking of the coil but again that has to be done and removed by a medical professional. So decided against that.
> Hopfully I will be aloud the mini pill. At least with that I can just stop taking it for a few months b4 we try for our last baby.

DH and I always found condoms to work for us. I know they’re not as effective as other methods, but we always knew we wanted kids so it wasn’t like an accident was a huge deal. We didn’t use anything between Elias and Emmett. Breastfeeding kept us safe until my period came back, but then we got pregnant the next month sooooo haha. When we’re done DH will get snipped, otherwise it’ll probably just be condoms again. 

Also I can’t remember if you’re breastfeeding? I think you mentioned you’re formula feeding right? I’d give it another day or two before being worried. He‘ll probably have a giant poop soon :haha:


----------



## playgirl666

cant believe maze is 3 weeks old! shes just so perfect, good luck to the ladies who are left waiting on there babies x


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> Tommy is adorable!!<3
> It was hard enough for me to conceive Konnor, so if anything I would only do pill if I must. Which I don't think I'll need any as Im nursing, pumping and I was diagnosis with pcos early on.
> I also don't like the method of having something put inside of you and having someone going back in to remove it, its just too much for me.

That's the only thing that worries me is if the mini pill will effect my fertility because we are going to TTC for the last time in 2021 so I dont want anything that's going to effect our chances especially with me being over 40 by that time. 
I will speak to my doctor about it and see what he suggests. If need be it may have to just be condoms but my husband hates them:-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> DH and I always found condoms to work for us. I know they’re not as effective as other methods, but we always knew we wanted kids so it wasn’t like an accident was a huge deal. We didn’t use anything between Elias and Emmett. Breastfeeding kept us safe until my period came back, but then we got pregnant the next month sooooo haha. When we’re done DH will get snipped, otherwise it’ll probably just be condoms again.
> 
> Also I can’t remember if you’re breastfeeding? I think you mentioned you’re formula feeding right? I’d give it another day or two before being worried. He‘ll probably have a giant poop soon :haha:

I'm happy to use condoms hon at least that way ure not putting any hormones into ure body but sadly husband hates condoms.
I will see what the doctor says about the mini pill. I just dont want anything that's going to effect our chances when it comes to ttc esp with me being over 40 when that time comes around.
I'm not sure if the mini pill does effect fatality but I will talk to the doctor.
If not then it will just have to be the pull out method and condoms hahaha sorry TMI lol

Yes I'm bottle feeding hon but we have poop hahaha. He ended up going in the end and it was still soft so not constipated. Think he has colic so we are using Dentinox.


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> cant believe maze is 3 weeks old! shes just so perfect, good luck to the ladies who are left waiting on there babies x
> 
> View attachment 1071036

Ahhhhhh she is lovely hon. <3


----------



## playgirl666

Suggerhoney said:


> Ahhhhhh she is lovely hon. <3

thank u ❤ x


----------



## brittany12

Sutton will be 3 weeks tomorrow and I’m so confused on how we’re already 3 weeks old! I just hate how fast time goes! 

my dh is getting snipped next month but we’ll use condoms for the first year most likely. I’ve never been on birth control always condoms or pull out. We also always said we’d never be upset if there was an “opps” and birth controls freak me out! I’m not against it just not for me.

I also was so thrilled for the most amazing last pregnancy/labor/birth! I’m so glad I got the perfect ending to help with ending this chapter of our lives. It’s very bittersweet but I don’t think my body could handle another as recovery has been the longest out of the three and I believe my hips will be permanently out of whack! Lol!

good luck everyone still waiting! You’re almost there!


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Sutton will be 3 weeks tomorrow and I’m so confused on how we’re already 3 weeks old! I just hate how fast time goes!
> 
> my dh is getting snipped next month but we’ll use condoms for the first year most likely. I’ve never been on birth control always condoms or pull out. We also always said we’d never be upset if there was an “opps” and birth controls freak me out! I’m not against it just not for me.
> 
> I also was so thrilled for the most amazing last pregnancy/labor/birth! I’m so glad I got the perfect ending to help with ending this chapter of our lives. It’s very bittersweet but I don’t think my body could handle another as recovery has been the longest out of the three and I believe my hips will be permanently out of whack! Lol!
> 
> good luck everyone still waiting! You’re almost there!
> 
> View attachment 1071084

I know what u mean hon. I'm not keen going on any birth control tbh. I'd rather stick to pull out and condoms. I did end up getting pregnant with DD using the pull out but if did take 16 months. 
I spoke to DH about condoms and he seemed ok with it and if a whoops was to happen we wudnt be fussed. 
I will talk to my dr about the mini pill. I've been on the standard pill b4 but never the mini so I'm not that clued up on it and I just dont anything that's going to jeopardise our chances. 

Tell me about it hon it's going so fast. It's like we need a pause button.
Sutton is adorable hon. I'm sorry recovery has been so long. My hip pain went away the last 2 weeks of my pregnancy which was very odd. I'm not sure why because with the other 2 my hips and pelvis were more painful toward the end. 
The only thing I've been having since giving birth is bad headaches and constipation. I was getting night sweats but that has settled now. 
Still getting the odd foot cramp but not as bad as when I was pregnant. 
The kidney infection has been a bitch but it's getting better. 
Still trying to establish a routine but I dont think they really get a proper routine until the newborn phase is over. So I'm just sitting here with my greasy hair and my PJs. 
I feel like a slob lol


----------



## Demotivated

Wow the group has slowed down. All mums busy with babies :D

Thinking of Jessie. Pretty sure she would have had her by now..

How are things with you @Teanna ?


----------



## Sander

I keep checking in but yes things are much quieter now! Yes hopefully more babies have come now :)

AFM I’m feeling really good after the section, I wasn’t sure what to expect recovery wise but it’s only been just over a week and I feel pretty much back to normal - which is AMAZING after DS1’s recovery. I’m just so happy, I almost cried in Bath and Body Works the other day because I was 6 days pp and walking around the mall with my mom and my kids - I couldn’t do that at 8 weeks pp with my son. It’s been such a healing experience for me. 

Emmett is a great baby too. Elias had colic and screamed 95% of the time - Emmett just sleeps and eats! He rarely cries, he’s just a super content little guy. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Hugs to those who have said their LO’s may have colic, that was so hard for us to go through.


----------



## Teanna

Things are good with me, still patiently waiting, it's 2 days to my due date and told I'll be induced either Halloween or Nov 1 if she hasn't come yet. I've had cramping but every time I think it's starting it goes away. I'm still only 2cm dilated as of Monday which was the same as last week.


----------



## Suggerhoney

My little guy is a bit colicy and it's no fun. He dont cry and cry like dd1 did but he squeals during feeds and cries out like hes in pain. 
We are using dentinox and that's helping with bringing his wind up easier. 

@Sandra_82 
Tommy was super chilled for the first 2 weeks. Then the colic started. It normoly kicks in around 2 to 3 weeks I really hope u skip it this time. 
It's not fun esp at night when he takes ages to bring his wind up and just squeals and screams. I think he only has it mild tho because with mu DD she wud cry really loud all the time that was so hard. 

@Teanna 
Hopfully it all starts shook hon. 
Is there anyone else left still waiting?


----------



## LNWXO

My first baby had colic, it was awful. He would scream and scream. As soon as we could use gripe water we did and it was amazing for us! Although he then did develop eczema and then had constant bad belly and turns out he had w cows milk protein allergy. So I’m guessing it was all linked. 

Miles is showing some similar signs, maybe not as bad. Or maybe it’s the start but I changed his bottles to the colic tommee tippee ones and although they leak a little, they are amazing (I think) I’m hoping it’s not a fluke lol! X


----------



## LNWXO

Also, random question... but I didn’t bf with my first and I’m not bf again... I don’t remember this happening last time but I have weird tingly nipples, it happens every now and then. I’ve been wearing a well supportive bra and I’m not having much milk come onto my breast pads so I was assuming my milk was going away. Is this tingly weird feeling my milk going away? My boobs have deflated also... x


----------



## playgirl666

got maze weighed today shes 8ib 13! shes put on just over 2ib since birth, she was 6ib 11 at birth x


----------



## Suggerhoney

LNWXO said:


> My first baby had colic, it was awful. He would scream and scream. As soon as we could use gripe water we did and it was amazing for us! Although he then did develop eczema and then had constant bad belly and turns out he had w cows milk protein allergy. So I’m guessing it was all linked.
> 
> Miles is showing some similar signs, maybe not as bad. Or maybe it’s the start but I changed his bottles to the colic tommee tippee ones and although they leak a little, they are amazing (I think) I’m hoping it’s not a fluke lol! X

That's the bottles we use as well. I also have some Mam ones but not them yet.


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> got maze weighed today shes 8ib 13! shes put on just over 2ib since birth, she was 6ib 11 at birth x

That's great hon she is gaining so well. Tommy was last weighed 2 weeks ago and he was 8lbs dead on then so I think he is around 9lbs now. Hes still in new born. 
I tried him in 0-3 but its huge lol so I've put all that stuff away for now until he can fit in it. 
He is wearing Asda first size now and it's a bit big. But I'm sure he will fill it soon. 
Time is flying. 
The past week or so has been quite hard. Tommy isnt settling to sleep until about 2am every morning thanks to the reflux and colic but we have a doctors appointment next week for our 6 week check so I'm going to see what the dr says. 

I'm not gonna lie I am looking forward to when he starts sleeping through and having a proper routine. I just feel like such a slob at the moment.


----------



## playgirl666

anyone else miss being pregnant :( hubby has agreed to a 5th but not for a few more years yet x


----------



## brittany12

Sorry for the colicky babies! Sutton has some gas pains and will sometimes skip a day of pooping which is different from my other kids (the poop part) but it’s actually quite common for breastfed babies because there not much they need to digest with breast milk. But he typically gets the gas out the. He’s fine. I’ve used gripe water with my other 2 and it was great and I’ve used it twice for Sutton . Only when he seems really bad. 

I do miss the kicks and the cute second tri belly but not the aches and pains and unable to love or hold my other kids and the huge belly lol. I also am not a fan of the post partum flap that I have and the extra weight my body clinges to while breastfeeding! Whoever said you lose the weight so fast while breastfeeding is totally crazy! 3rd baby and every time my body holds on to 10-15 pounds until I’m done breastfeeding. So it’s a little bit of a bummer looking in the mirror but it’s totally worth it! 

so I’m going to ask.. anyone had sex yet? I definitely have not and plan to wait the recommended 6 weeks per my dr orders, but like 2 weeks after my 6 week appointment my dh is getting snipped and then they recommend no sex for like a week or two after that! Lol maybe we’ll just wait til Christmas and I can make it one of his gifts haha! Poor guy.. it’s been a couple months now because it was too uncomfortable at the end and then I’m also still bleeding and waiting the 6 weeks then he is getting his procedure done! I mean lol what’s another 2 weeks after that!!! :haha: it’s really not funny! 

anyways good luck to the few ladies still pregnant!


----------



## Sander

Sugger - yes my DS1 had colic from the moment he was born until 11 weeks. Ugh it was so awful, felt like I completely missed out on the newborn stage. Emmett has gas pains but so far it’s nothing like Elias was. Hoping we pass the 2 week mark with no change - won’t feel ‘safe’ until at least 4 weeks!

LNXWO - not sure! My nipples actually get tingly when I haven’t fed baby for a while, but then I leak a lot right after haha. I didn’t notice a change when my milk stopped with DS1. Hopefully it’s going though, I’m sure it’s not fun to deal with leaky boobs when you aren’t breastfeeding! 

Brittany - no sex for us yet. It’s early days still, and I’m nervous because of the section! We’ll probably wait the 6 weeks as well. 

Personally I don’t miss being pregnant, although I try and enjoy it while I am. The midwife said today we wouldn’t have to have a large gap if we wanted a 3rd baby, as long as I wanted another ELCS. If we had a third it would be our last, and I’ll probably be sad if/when that happens as it’ll close a chapter for us. Bittersweet for sure!


----------



## Demotivated

playgirl666 said:


> anyone else miss being pregnant :( hubby has agreed to a 5th but not for a few more years yet x

I had such a difficult pregnancy aftr 30weeks.. I don't even miss it. Had this been my first, I would have never even tried for second.

DH and I don't want more than 2kids. In our society, norm is 1-2 kids only so we wre done now :)


----------



## Demotivated

Rio turned one month yesterday. How time flies..

Initial few weeks were terrible. He developed severe constipation due to formula. After lot of back and forth and trial and error, we r finally kind of ok on comfort formula and a bit of lactulose once a day. That gets us one good dirty nappy a day.

He is otherwise a very gassy baby and tends to get colicky but honestly, it's not bad. My DS1 was such a chilled out baby with no poop or gas issues that we r finding it difficult to adjust here, even though he is only a lil bit colicky. Hopefully it only gets better from here.

No sex yet even though my bleeding has stopped. I honestly didn't even think of it given I feel so exhausted with 2kids. We have our 9th weddings anniversary coming up in Nov and we r planning a nice lil trip to a resort, so probably will get things rolling :)

Oh and we had our 1 month check yesterday. Birth weight was 5lb 14oz and yesterday was 7lb15oz so growing well.

If only he pooped like my DS1


----------



## Suggerhoney

The kids are all


playgirl666 said:


> anyone else miss being pregnant :( hubby has agreed to a 5th but not for a few more years yet x

Yes me hon. Last week I was really missing it and really missing having a bump and getting bump envy when seeing other women pregnant which I feel really stupid about considering my baby is only coming up to 5 weeks. 

I really do miss it. I know it's a stressful time but I love having a bump and feeling baby move and all the excitement of finding out gender etc. 

I wud really love another baby but being almost 40 now I'm not sure if it will be possible. 
We are waiting until Tommy is around 18 months and then we will ttc again but I will be 41 and hubby will be 46 so I'm not sure if it will happen. I hate getting older and knowing that my chances of having any more children are slim. I'm so blessed with the children I already have but I really do hope and pray that we can have just one more.


----------



## Suggerhoney

We have done the deed a few times. I was worried at first but it was ok I think i was more worried about falling pregnant again so soon. We are using the pull out method and condoms but DH hates condoms so I may have to go on the mini pill if I'm aloud it.
I want to make sure it wont effect our chances when we ttc first tho.
I definitely do not want to fall pregnant b4 Tommy is 18 months. I really want to hold out until he is 18 months because then there be just over 2 yrs between which is a great age gap.
I wud love to leave it about a 3 year gap but wont be able to because of my age. So we do have to start ttc sooner rather than later.

I'll be 41 when we start trying I did think that was kind of old but then along comes Sue Radcliffe (britains supper mum) naturally pregnant with baby 22 (yes 22) LOL and she is 44 and will be 45 when she gives birth.

Depending on how long it takes us to conceive (that's if we do conceive) I will be 42 when baby is born.

Is that to old? Somebody said on facebook that womon shouldn't have babies in therr 40s because it's not fair on the child. That really really upsett me.

I think as long as u can give ure child a loving home and they are well cared for then age shouldn't even matter.


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> We have done the deed a few times. I was worried at first but it was ok I think i was more worried about falling pregnant again so soon. We are using the pull out method and condoms but DH hates condoms so I may have to go on the mini pill if I'm aloud it.
> I want to make sure it wont effect our chances when we ttc first tho.
> I definitely do not want to fall pregnant b4 Tommy is 18 months. I really want to hold out until he is 18 months because then there be just over 2 yrs between which is a great age gap.
> I wud love to leave it about a 3 year gap but wont be able to because of my age. So we do have to start ttc sooner rather than later.
> 
> I'll be 41 when we start trying I did think that was kind of old but then along comes Sue Radcliffe (britains supper mum) naturally pregnant with baby 22 (yes 22) LOL and she is 44 and will be 45 when she gives birth.
> 
> Depending on how long it takes us to conceive (that's if we do conceive) I will be 42 when baby is born.
> 
> Is that to old? Somebody said on facebook that womon shouldn't have babies in therr 40s because it's not fair on the child. That really really upsett me.
> 
> I think as long as u can give ure child a loving home and they are well cared for then age shouldn't even matter.

I know a few people who have had children into their 40s and they’re great parents! If you want more kids and there’s no medical reason not to then of course you can :) I don’t know if I would do it just because I’m already worn out from having 2 and I’m in my 20s, I can’t imagine having the energy to keep up with babies in my 40s haha. But you already have little ones so you’re well prepared!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> I know a few people who have had children into their 40s and they’re great parents! If you want more kids and there’s no medical reason not to then of course you can :) I don’t know if I would do it just because I’m already worn out from having 2 and I’m in my 20s, I can’t imagine having the energy to keep up with babies in my 40s haha. But you already have little ones so you’re well prepared!

I feel I have more patience now than I did in my 20s. Its weird lol.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Do I miss being pregnant? Honestly, I do, I really really do. I miss feeling my baby move and hiccup, but I LOVE having him in my arms.

Have we done the deed? We have no time for that at all. lol We haven't flirted or looked at each other sexually after having Konnor. If Im not tending to my baby Im pumping. If Im not feeding him Im changing dirty diapers. If Im not drinking water Im eating really fast. I find my husband most of the time napping and sleeping through my baby's cries. Sometimes, my dagger eyes would like send a throw pillow his way at a really fast pace and hopefully it lands right in his face especially if he's snoring. I mean he does help. but I feel like its 25% if even that while im doing the rest. thats my vent for the day. lol

My baby's measurements on October 22nd were 
6lbs10oz from 5lbs 10oz
20inches from 18 1/2inches

happy growing to all our babies and sending strength to all who hasn't given birth.


----------



## Jessie7003

So sorry ladies I’ve been missing. Had lots going on. So first congrats lady!! And I ended up very similar to you.

Long story short, little miss Ariya Jane was born on Tuesday 22nd October at 3.38am weighing 7lbs 7. She arrived during emergency csection which is why I’ve not been on. I had the most traumatising labour after being unable to progress past 4cm in 40 hours of labour. Baby’s head was coming out back to back and rather than being tucked in to allow her soft part of her head through first, her hard forehead was coming angled first. I was so upset during my labour as midwives told me time and time again she was in the perfect position for birth and I knew otherwise. I was transferred to the hospital via emergency ambulance after 23 hours labouring in the midwife led unit. I spent 17 hours labouring at the hospital where I stayed at 4cm for 12 hours before baby got in distress and they told me I had no choice but to go into theatre.

Anyway I’m recovering well I’m just heartbroken because I really wanted things to go smoothly and I just feel so let down by the midwives who failed to pick up on baby’s unnatural position. But here’s pictures of my lovely little girl who changed my life forever.


----------



## Jessie7003

LNWXO said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who has had their babas! They are all so so cute❤️
> 
> While I’m having a soak in the bath I thought I’d update with some pics and type up a post about the birth.
> 
> So I had a sweep on Thursday the 10th while I was at the day unit for reduced movements, was 3cm. After that I had contractions but they just weren’t getting painful enough.... went up to hosp at 11pm and they checked me and I was still 3cm and was sent home. After that contractions came and went, again either not consistent enough or weren’t progressing. They then stopped completely on the Friday evening and I thought well maybe it’s a blessing, and that I should get an early night! (Thank god I did) I woke on Saturday after a fab sleep and I carried on with my morning, and at about 10am I started contracting again, although by 11am they had gotten worse. I called the birthing centre who asked about movements, when I realised I hadn’t felt him. So was sent to delivery to be monitored before given the go ahead for the birthing centre. Although baby’s heart rate wasn’t accelerating during my contractions so we decided it was best not to go to the birthing centre (where they don’t monitor baby other than with a Doppler) 12pm and I am checked and I am 6cm. I then get moved to the room I’m going to deliver in, offered gas and air... just held on to it more than anything lol! And then after a while the midwife suggested to break my waters to speed things a long as baby’s heart rate was going down slightly. As soon as she broke my waters, I had the urge to push, and 10 minutes later at 2.30pm he was here❤️ He had the cord round his neck twice and once around his whole body!!
> Here he is... my little 9lb chunk! :)
> View attachment 1070754

Congrats!!


----------



## Jessie7003

doddy0402 said:


> Girls, meet Lincoln, born 12.05 Tuesday afternoon.
> and a
> View attachment 1070732
> very good weight of 7lbs3!
> I lost quite a bit of blood and was worried they wouldn't let me go, but I persuaded them and got home this afternoon! Full of painful trapped wind and badly anemic, but we are home which is the best place to be! Lincoln is quite sleepy and I'm having to wake him up to feed, but otherwise he's happy and perfect!

Congrats!!


----------



## WishMeABaby

Jessie7003 said:


> So sorry ladies I’ve been missing. Had lots going on. So first congrats lady!! And I ended up very similar to you.
> 
> Long story short, little miss Ariya Jane was born on Tuesday 22nd October at 3.38am weighing 7lbs 7. She arrived during emergency csection which is why I’ve not been on. I had the most traumatising labour after being unable to progress past 4cm in 40 hours of labour. Baby’s head was coming out back to back and rather than being tucked in to allow her soft part of her head through first, her hard forehead was coming angled first. I was so upset during my labour as midwives told me time and time again she was in the perfect position for birth and I knew otherwise. I was transferred to the hospital via emergency ambulance after 23 hours labouring in the midwife led unit. I spent 17 hours labouring at the hospital where I stayed at 4cm for 12 hours before baby got in distress and they told me I had no choice but to go into theatre.
> 
> Anyway I’m recovering well I’m just heartbroken because I really wanted things to go smoothly and I just feel so let down by the midwives who failed to pick up on baby’s unnatural position. But here’s pictures of my lovely little girl who changed my life forever.
> 
> View attachment 1071420
> View attachment 1071422
> View attachment 1071424

Congrats!! She is a cutie!! You did well mama.


----------



## Demotivated

Congratulations Jess. She is adorable. Sorry that u had to go through all that trauma but the worst is over.. congratulations :)


----------



## Teanna

Jessie7003 said:


> So sorry ladies I’ve been missing. Had lots going on. So first congrats lady!! And I ended up very similar to you.
> 
> Long story short, little miss Ariya Jane was born on Tuesday 22nd October at 3.38am weighing 7lbs 7. She arrived during emergency csection which is why I’ve not been on. I had the most traumatising labour after being unable to progress past 4cm in 40 hours of labour. Baby’s head was coming out back to back and rather than being tucked in to allow her soft part of her head through first, her hard forehead was coming angled first. I was so upset during my labour as midwives told me time and time again she was in the perfect position for birth and I knew otherwise. I was transferred to the hospital via emergency ambulance after 23 hours labouring in the midwife led unit. I spent 17 hours labouring at the hospital where I stayed at 4cm for 12 hours before baby got in distress and they told me I had no choice but to go into theatre.
> 
> Anyway I’m recovering well I’m just heartbroken because I really wanted things to go smoothly and I just feel so let down by the midwives who failed to pick up on baby’s unnatural position. But here’s pictures of my lovely little girl who changed my life forever.
> 
> View attachment 1071420
> View attachment 1071422
> View attachment 1071424

Congrats, glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## Teanna

I'm officially 1 day overdue. Is there anyone else still pregnant?


----------



## Sander

Congratulations Jessie! So sorry to hear your labour was so challenging. Wishing you a speedy recovery xx If it helps, I feel pretty much 100% and I’m only 12 days post section.

Teanna - I’ve never gone overdue but a friend of mine went almost two whole weeks! With my first I planned on going overdue, and set up a little reward system for getting through each overdue day :haha: Like 40+1, get an ice cream, 40+2, go to a restaurant for dinner, 40+3, take a bath with a fancy bath bomb. Just little things to give me something to look forward to each day instead of focusing on how far overdue I would go!


----------



## Teanna

@Sander Great idea! At least I should get the official induction date Monday, midwife suggested it will probably be Halloween or Nov 1st. I'm hoping I don't make it to 41 weeks though.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Teanna said:


> @Sander Great idea! At least I should get the official induction date Monday, midwife suggested it will probably be Halloween or Nov 1st. I'm hoping I don't make it to 41 weeks though.

Oyyyeee!!! You must be getting very uncomfortable! I hope baby comes for you soon! Halloween induction, that was what I wanted! I was due the same as you. We ended up having to go two weeks early due to preeclampsia otherwise I'm sure I'd be in the same boat as you! Not sure about anyone else in your boat. If I remember our due dates were the last of the groups. Hang in there Mama!!! :hugs:


----------



## HLx

Teanna said:


> @Sander Great idea! At least I should get the official induction date Monday, midwife suggested it will probably be Halloween or Nov 1st. I'm hoping I don't make it to 41 weeks though.

Theres me thinking my November baby would be an October baby, and now your on the verge of a november baby not an October baby! Lol praying that's not the case for you though hun, with my first I went 3 days over and she came on her own :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww Jess she is lovely. My goodness u really went through it. I'm so sorry it was so traumatic. Just remember u are amazing and u got ure bay baby here safe and sound even tho it didn't go they way u wanted. Wishing u a speedy recovery hon.

@Teanna
Hi hon I went 14 days over due with my first son and it really isnt any fun at all. Not sure what the rules are over in other countries but here in the UK they induce you at 12 days over and I dont think they let I go past that any more but I cant be 100% sure. I was 14 days over with my son but that was back in 2006. I was induced in the end.
It's so frustrating seeing ure due date come and go.
Hope things starts soon.

AFM
So the last few days have been the most hardest so far.
I'm not sure if its reflux or colic or both.

So when tommy was born he was such a chilled out baby and so easy. He wud have his last feed at midnight and then go through until 5am and I thought this is great.
Then around 2 weeks old baby started getting what I thought was colic so was put on infacol and then dentinox which did help bring his wind up but he still was fussy during feeding.

Anyway the past week has been hell.

He is fussy when he feeds like hes in pain.
He shrieks loudly and cries but the crying isnt constant like with colic and normoly cuddling him or feeding him settles the crying.

He refuses feeds but still cries
Hes not feeding as much formula as he was only about 2 to 3oz
And now at night he is wanting to feed every 2 hours and just wont settle. Again he will only drink 2 to 3oz.
He spits up alot and projectile vomits with no warming at least once a day.

My once chilled out baby is now very fussy and very hard and I just dont know what to do.
I'm absolutely exhausted to the point of feeling unwell because of lack of sleep.

None of my others were like this. They wud just have here bottle then go right down to sleep for 4 hours until next feed.

I am up every night with him until 3:30am he just wont settle or takes a very long time to settle.

We see a doctor on Thursday for our 6 week check up and I will see what the doctor says.

Has any of you experienced this?
I'm at my wits end and just so sleep deprived but the worst thing of all is knowing he is in some kind of pain and not being able to help him.

He was so chilled out the first 2 and half weeks and I just dont know why this has suddenly changed.

I'm really struggling ladies and just dont know what to do.
I cant get into see a doctor any earlier because they are fully booked


----------



## HLx

Suggerhoney said:


> Awwww Jess she is lovely. My goodness u really went through it. I'm so sorry it was so traumatic. Just remember u are amazing and u got ure bay baby here safe and sound even tho it didn't go they way u wanted. Wishing u a speedy recovery hon.
> 
> @Teanna
> Hi hon I went 14 days over due with my first son and it really isnt any fun at all. Not sure what the rules are over in other countries but here in the UK they induce you at 12 days over and I dont think they let I go past that any more but I cant be 100% sure. I was 14 days over with my son but that was back in 2006. I was induced in the end.
> It's so frustrating seeing ure due date come and go.
> Hope things starts soon.
> 
> AFM
> So the last few days have been the most hardest so far.
> I'm not sure if its reflux or colic or both.
> 
> So when tommy was born he was such a chilled out baby and so easy. He wud have his last feed at midnight and then go through until 5am and I thought this is great.
> Then around 2 weeks old baby started getting what I thought was colic so was put on infacol and then dentinox which did help bring his wind up but he still was fussy during feeding.
> 
> Anyway the past week has been hell.
> 
> He is fussy when he feeds like hes in pain.
> He shrieks loudly and cries but the crying isnt constant like with colic and normoly cuddling him or feeding him settles the crying.
> 
> He refuses feeds but still cries
> Hes not feeding as much formula as he was only about 2 to 3oz
> And now at night he is wanting to feed every 2 hours and just wont settle. Again he will only drink 2 to 3oz.
> He spits up alot and projectile vomits with no warming at least once a day.
> 
> My once chilled out baby is now very fussy and very hard and I just dont know what to do.
> I'm absolutely exhausted to the point of feeling unwell because of lack of sleep.
> 
> None of my others were like this. They wud just have here bottle then go right down to sleep for 4 hours until next feed.
> 
> I am up every night with him until 3:30am he just wont settle or takes a very long time to settle.
> 
> We see a doctor on Thursday for our 6 week check up and I will see what the doctor says.
> 
> Has any of you experienced this?
> I'm at my wits end and just so sleep deprived but the worst thing of all is knowing he is in some kind of pain and not being able to help him.
> 
> He was so chilled out the first 2 and half weeks and I just dont know why this has suddenly changed.
> 
> I'm really struggling ladies and just dont know what to do.
> I cant get into see a doctor any earlier because they are fully booked

My second had this it sounds like reflux definitely, doctor prescribed gaviscon and ranitidine it helped a bit but not that much, it didn't really go away until I was given the go ahead from my health visitor to wean at 16 weeks, it was only then that solids stayed down and helped the milk stay down


----------



## Suggerhoney

HLx said:


> My second had this it sounds like reflux definitely, doctor prescribed gaviscon and ranitidine it helped a bit but not that much, it didn't really go away until I was given the go ahead from my health visitor to wean at 16 weeks, it was only then that solids stayed down and helped the milk stay down

That's what I thought hon. But be isnt sick all ths time be does keep most of it down but hes just not taking as much feed. 
He also doesnt cry all the time and he is fine sleeping on his back. 
It's just the way he squeals when u feed him and moves around. Hes absolutely fine with some feeds but then others he really plays up. 

Its really no fun. X


----------



## Suggerhoney

He seems to sleep better in the day than at night its just a nightmare. I hope it passes soon and he goes back to doing 4 hours through the night. Its every 2 hours at night and it takes over an hour to feed him and wind him so there is no time to sleep. I hate to think he is any kind of pain that most worst part of it all. X


----------



## Sander

I agree Sugger it sounds like reflux. I’ve heard some people have success feeding their babes in a more upright position, you could try that so less acid splashes up. From the colic support group I was on with my son, I’ve heard Similac Alimentum is the best formula for colicky/reflux babes. 

I’ve been there, I know how hard it is. My son used to sleep maybe 6 hours in a 24 hour period. He cried 4+ hours in a row, he’d stop to eat and then start crying again. Maybe squeeze in a nap for a half hour at a time. I remember googling whether a newborn could have problems with sleep deprivation because he NEVER slept. Just screamed. Endlessly. But honestly I’d say he cried upwards of 16 hours a day for 11 weeks straight. 

Lol can you tell I have bad memories? :haha: 

Anyways point is I know how hard it is to be sleep deprived with a hard to console LO! Hopefully he gets over it soon - if it’s reflux maybe the doctor can prescribe something to help xx


----------



## WishMeABaby

Sugger, Im sending you :hug:, Hun. Im sorry baby Tommy is having a hard time at night. In moments like this we all wish we can just mind read and make everything ok for our little ones. <3<3


----------



## WishMeABaby

I wanted to share my baby's photo for Halloween. We're not going out, he's too young and we've been having high winds and future forecast says it will be too cold for him to be out. So we are passing out candies, will, more like, "Please take one." We're not opening the door neither, as its Flu season. What is everyone's plan for Halloween?


----------



## Teanna

I woke up in early labor this morning and have been having contractions consistently all day which is frustrating since I thought I'd probably be in the hospital by now. Midwife checked me and I'm 3cm and 100% effaced, though at the rate my contractions are going I doubt anything will happen until tomorrow at the earliest. I do have an induction scheduled for Halloween so at least there's an end date officially if nothing really gets going before that.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Yay!!!! 3cm and 100% is promising!!! I hope baby comes before or on Halloween without intervention! You got this!


----------



## xjessibabyx

Harper is also really fussy at night time and sleep deprivation is starting to hit now. She literally sleeps all day despite best efforts to try wake her for periods but then from 11.30pm she's wide awake for hours! Then when she does go to sleep, she's up every 2 hours. Husband has now gone back to work and it's the school holidays so I'm acting solo on minimal sleep DD1 was a great sleeper from day 1 do this is New lol xx


----------



## WishMeABaby

Teanna said:


> I woke up in early labor this morning and have been having contractions consistently all day which is frustrating since I thought I'd probably be in the hospital by now. Midwife checked me and I'm 3cm and 100% effaced, though at the rate my contractions are going I doubt anything will happen until tomorrow at the earliest. I do have an induction scheduled for Halloween so at least there's an end date officially if nothing really gets going before that.

Good luck, huh. I'm excited to see our youngest of the bunch.. sending you super power.


----------



## WishMeABaby

xjessibabyx said:


> Harper is also really fussy at night time and sleep deprivation is starting to hit now. She literally sleeps all day despite best efforts to try wake her for periods but then from 11.30pm she's wide awake for hours! Then when she does go to sleep, she's up every 2 hours. Husband has now gone back to work and it's the school holidays so I'm acting solo on minimal sleep DD1 was a great sleeper from day 1 do this is New lol xx

 Sounds just like my son, except last night I went ahead and let him have 4oz. He slept for 4hours straight, man did I needed that 4 hour nap. lol. All day today he's been taking 31/2 oz so I think his intake is inclining.

sending you :hug:. You're doing great, mama.


----------



## Demotivated

xjessibabyx said:


> Harper is also really fussy at night time and sleep deprivation is starting to hit now. She literally sleeps all day despite best efforts to try wake her for periods but then from 11.30pm she's wide awake for hours! Then when she does go to sleep, she's up every 2 hours. Husband has now gone back to work and it's the school holidays so I'm acting solo on minimal sleep DD1 was a great sleeper from day 1 do this is New lol xx

Rio is same. He sleeps so peacefully during the day and at night he is just whining. Very difficult to get him to burp and whenever he doesn't burp, he gets gassy and irritated.
Whenever he is awake during the day, he just whines n grunts.. only cuddling and taking him in arms help. I got him a swing over the weekend so will see if he settles in it..

DS1 was a happy chilled out baby that it has started to get on my nerves now :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> Rio is same. He sleeps so peacefully during the day and at night he is just whining. Very difficult to get him to burp and whenever he doesn't burp, he gets gassy and irritated.
> Whenever he is awake during the day, he just whines n grunts.. only cuddling and taking him in arms help. I got him a swing over the weekend so will see if he settles in it..
> 
> DS1 was a happy chilled out baby that it has started to get on my nerves now :(

That's exactly what tommy is like. 
He also is hard to feed. Like some bottles he will just be chilled and content and others he shifts around and cries or grunts. 

Thankfully last night was a better night and he didn't feed every 2 hours. 
I fed him at 8pm then put him in his moses basket. I had to rock him for a while but he fell asleep and then woke at 11:45 and I did the same thing. Fed him and changed him then put him strait back down in the moses basket. Expected him to scream and he did cry a few times but as long as I rocked and did the shhhh noise he settled back down and went to sleep and then didnt wake up until 4:30am 
I'm hoping it's the same tonight. 

It's so hard when they wont settle esp when it's at night.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> I agree Sugger it sounds like reflux. I’ve heard some people have success feeding their babes in a more upright position, you could try that so less acid splashes up. From the colic support group I was on with my son, I’ve heard Similac Alimentum is the best formula for colicky/reflux babes.
> 
> I’ve been there, I know how hard it is. My son used to sleep maybe 6 hours in a 24 hour period. He cried 4+ hours in a row, he’d stop to eat and then start crying again. Maybe squeeze in a nap for a half hour at a time. I remember googling whether a newborn could have problems with sleep deprivation because he NEVER slept. Just screamed. Endlessly. But honestly I’d say he cried upwards of 16 hours a day for 11 weeks straight.
> 
> Lol can you tell I have bad memories? :haha:
> 
> Anyways point is I know how hard it is to be sleep deprived with a hard to console LO! Hopefully he gets over it soon - if it’s reflux maybe the doctor can prescribe something to help xx

That's the one thing I dont get tho hon. 
Tommy doesnt cry and cry he only has the odd cry here and there. 
And he will sleep flat on his back. 
He is just hard to get wind up and is hard to feed. Some feeds are but with others it's a fight he just grunts and stiffens his back. 
He also farts alot lol. 
He is definitely a windy baby lol. 
We had a better night last night and had is having bottles every 4 hours again now.
He went from 11:45 until 4:30 was a bit of a fight to get him to settle tho. 

So many things I wish I did when I was pregnant that I now cant get done.
So everything is just piling up now but I know that it will get easier in a few weeks so I can get everything sorted then. 

Good luck @Teanna hopefully it all kicks off soon hon. Being over due really really sucks. I've been there hon so I know what it's like. <3


----------



## Nolimitxox

Any changes today Teanna?


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> That's the one thing I dont get tho hon.
> Tommy doesnt cry and cry he only has the odd cry here and there.
> And he will sleep flat on his back.
> He is just hard to get wind up and is hard to feed. Some feeds are but with others it's a fight he just grunts and stiffens his back.
> He also farts alot lol.
> He is definitely a windy baby lol.
> We had a better night last night and had is having bottles every 4 hours again now.
> He went from 11:45 until 4:30 was a bit of a fight to get him to settle tho.
> 
> So many things I wish I did when I was pregnant that I now cant get done.
> So everything is just piling up now but I know that it will get easier in a few weeks so I can get everything sorted then.
> 
> Good luck @Teanna hopefully it all kicks off soon hon. Being over due really really sucks. I've been there hon so I know what it's like. <3

Ah I see - Emmett is like that too. He can be fussy during feeds and he grunts a lot and starts farting before he’ll latch and do a feed. Sometimes he feeds no problem, other times it’s 10-15 minutes of grunting and whining with lots of farts before he eventually calms down. Not much crying though. I usually just let him work it out, he does eventually pass the gas. 
Glad last night was better!

Teanna thinking of you, hope you’re snuggling a baby right now!


----------



## Demotivated

Sander said:


> Ah I see - Emmett is like that too. He can be fussy during feeds and he grunts a lot and starts farting before he’ll latch and do a feed. Sometimes he feeds no problem, other times it’s 10-15 minutes of grunting and whining with lots of farts before he eventually calms down. Not much crying though. I usually just let him work it out, he does eventually pass the gas.
> Glad last night was better!
> 
> Teanna thinking of you, hope you’re snuggling a baby right now!


She had her baby yesterday, as per her FB :)

Congratulations @Teanna


----------



## Jessie7003

Thanks ladies! Have had so many visitors so haven't had a second to be on this. My little princess is such a good girl. Not trying to brag and I know it'll possibly change but I feed her, (breastfeeding) change her and put her to bed at 11/12ish. Then she will either stir around 2.30am or sleep through to 5.30ish. If she wakes at 2.30am she will sleep through to 7.30 and then I just feed her, change her and head back to sleep until around 10/10.30. 

After such a difficult labour I'm just so happy my little girl is content. Though I do struggle at times with her latch for breastfeeding and it can be sore at times, she is brilliant for me. I'm still a bit nervous about feeding in public and have only fed her once while out. Thankfully she usually sleeps for hours during the day so I get time to get out, get things done and get home before she wakes because if she isn't fed quickly she gets very frustrated very fast haha! 

As for my c-section, my scar is healing quite well. I'm a bit devastated over the little 'pouch' it has left me as they had to stitch me a certain way, something to do with my skin, but its only been 8 days so hopefully it goes flatter as it's like an indent between my pubic bone and my bikini line. Also hate not being able to drive so have had to walk and get buses although Ariya seems to enjoy nosying about when she does wake up in her pram.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations @Teanna cant wait to see pics


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessie7003 said:


> Thanks ladies! Have had so many visitors so haven't had a second to be on this. My little princess is such a good girl. Not trying to brag and I know it'll possibly change but I feed her, (breastfeeding) change her and put her to bed at 11/12ish. Then she will either stir around 2.30am or sleep through to 5.30ish. If she wakes at 2.30am she will sleep through to 7.30 and then I just feed her, change her and head back to sleep until around 10/10.30.
> 
> After such a difficult labour I'm just so happy my little girl is content. Though I do struggle at times with her latch for breastfeeding and it can be sore at times, she is brilliant for me. I'm still a bit nervous about feeding in public and have only fed her once while out. Thankfully she usually sleeps for hours during the day so I get time to get out, get things done and get home before she wakes because if she isn't fed quickly she gets very frustrated very fast haha!
> 
> As for my c-section, my scar is healing quite well. I'm a bit devastated over the little 'pouch' it has left me as they had to stitch me a certain way, something to do with my skin, but its only been 8 days so hopefully it goes flatter as it's like an indent between my pubic bone and my bikini line. Also hate not being able to drive so have had to walk and get buses although Ariya seems to enjoy nosying about when she does wake up in her pram.

That's great hon. That was what Tommy was like his first 2 and and a half 3 weeks he was so content and just went down so easy. 
That's why I've been getting so frustrated because it was such a sudden change. 
I thought it was something I had done but my husband took over last night and he was up until 4am to so i now know it's not me its definitely colic or reflux. :-(


----------



## Nolimitxox

Demotivated said:


> She had her baby yesterday, as per her FB :)
> 
> Congratulations @Teanna

Yay!!!! How exciting! That's everyone right?


----------



## Demotivated

Nolimitxox said:


> Yay!!!! How exciting! That's everyone right?

We have lost a few down the road, those who just went quite..but I guess that's it :)


----------



## playgirl666

Yay that's all our October babies born now ❤ x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Time has gone so quickly, only seems 5 mins ago that everyone was getting bfps, now we all have our tiny humans x


----------



## Teanna

Update: Jocelynn Ellen was born Oct 29th at 9:38PM. She was 19 inches long and 6 lbs 15 ons. Was in labor for a day and a half and managed to go natural most the time but when I got to 10cm dilated she was showing signs of not tolerating labor and and her heartbeat was low and not improving so it was determined it wouldn't be safe to push her out so I ended up with an emergency C-section. It was a good call as she was positioned badly in the birth canal and I wouldn't have been able to get her out quick enough. 

She was born screaming...and pooping haha, but unfortunately screamed a bit too loud and gave herself a pneumothorax so had to be placed on oxygen and I couldn't hold her until the next morning. I've been discharged this afternoon but she will be in the special care nursury until they finish weaning the IV and antibiotics. She was off oxygen yesterday and the pneumothrorax is totally healed on it's own. Her kidney ultrasound was also good and she has full function from both kidney's and is 
otherwise a healthy and oddly alert newborn.


----------



## Nolimitxox

She's beautiful! Congratulations Teanna!


----------



## Sander

Teanna your daughter is so beautiful!! Her eyebrows, wow! Congratulations, and sorry she has to stay in the NICU. I can imagine that’s so hard to leave her there while you go home. Fx she comes home soon!

Jessie I also have that C-section ‘pouch’. If it makes you feel better, I also had a similar pouch (a bit less defined) after I had a vaginal birth - I think it’s exacerbated after you give birth because of all the extra skin etc. It’ll be less dramatic as time goes on! 

Emmett slept 5 hours last night - down around 1:30, then slept till 6:30, fed quickly and back down till 10! My grandparents and aunt are in town, so we went and ran a bunch of errands today (mall, Costco etc), then went for dinner at a nice restaurant tonight - he was just a dream all day. It’s just so weird for me since DS1 was such a monster baby - I didn’t dare bring him anywhere for a good 3 months. 

Speaking of DS1, he seems to be slowly getting used to the new baby in the house. Feeling super proud to be the mom of these boys!


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Time has gone so quickly, only seems 5 mins ago that everyone was getting bfps, now we all have our tiny humans x

It's crazy how quick it's all gone. Feels like a week ago I just got my BFP and now I have a almost 6 week old newborn. Just wowsers8-[



Teanna said:


> Update: Jocelynn Ellen was born Oct 29th at 9:38PM. She was 19 inches long and 6 lbs 15 ons. Was in labor for a day and a half and managed to go natural most the time but when I got to 10cm dilated she was showing signs of not tolerating labor and and her heartbeat was low and not improving so it was determined it wouldn't be safe to push her out so I ended up with an emergency C-section. It was a good call as she was positioned badly in the birth canal and I wouldn't have been able to get her out quick enough.
> 
> She was born screaming...and pooping haha, but unfortunately screamed a bit too loud and gave herself a pneumothorax so had to be placed on oxygen and I couldn't hold her until the next morning. I've been discharged this afternoon but she will be in the special care nursury until they finish weaning the IV and antibiotics. She was off oxygen yesterday and the pneumothrorax is totally healed on it's own. Her kidney ultrasound was also good and she has full function from both kidney's and is
> otherwise a healthy and oddly alert newborn.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1071800
> View attachment 1071802

Oh she is gorgeous sweety and what amazing eyebrows. She has really long legs shes going to be tall. Congratulations hon. Wishing you a very speedy recovery :hug:



Sander said:


> Teanna your daughter is so beautiful!! Her eyebrows, wow! Congratulations, and sorry she has to stay in the NICU. I can imagine that’s so hard to leave her there while you go home. Fx she comes home soon!
> 
> Jessie I also have that C-section ‘pouch’. If it makes you feel better, I also had a similar pouch (a bit less defined) after I had a vaginal birth - I think it’s exacerbated after you give birth because of all the extra skin etc. It’ll be less dramatic as time goes on!
> 
> Emmett slept 5 hours last night - down around 1:30, then slept till 6:30, fed quickly and back down till 10! My grandparents and aunt are in town, so we went and ran a bunch of errands today (mall, Costco etc), then went for dinner at a nice restaurant tonight - he was just a dream all day. It’s just so weird for me since DS1 was such a monster baby - I didn’t dare bring him anywhere for a good 3 months.
> 
> Speaking of DS1, he seems to be slowly getting used to the new baby in the house. Feeling super proud to be the mom of these boys!
> 
> View attachment 1071812
> View attachment 1071814

So cute. 2 lovely boys. I think if we do get blessed with one more it wud be nice to have a boy. 2 brothers close in age is so nice. <3

So ladies I'm doing ok now. Little man seems to be improving a bit now and not as bad. Hes not as fussy and is feeding better. 

I'm not missing pregnancy as much now so I think that may of been down to hormones and sleepless nights. 
I do miss the bump and feeling the movements but I dont miss the aches and pains. Haha. 

We put up little mans cot today in our bedroom. He is still in his moses basket at the moment and he still has room for more growth so no need to transfer him to a cot just yet but its nice to have it all set up. 

I saw a nurse yesterday about contraception. And I'm now on the mini pill. I will only be taking it for 16 months as I want to stop taking it for a good 2 months b4 we ttc again. 

Have any of you had ure AF yet. I still haven't but I'm getting alot of watery cm that has a sweet smell to it. Sometimes it really feels like AF has started because u can feel it but it's always the same clear watery cm. Hope I see AF soon because I'm getting a bit worried because we have done pull out method a few times and I did end up getting pregnant using the pull out method with DD but it did take 15 months. 

I'm prob just being paranoid lol.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Teanna said:


> Update: Jocelynn Ellen was born Oct 29th at 9:38PM. She was 19 inches long and 6 lbs 15 ons. Was in labor for a day and a half and managed to go natural most the time but when I got to 10cm dilated she was showing signs of not tolerating labor and and her heartbeat was low and not improving so it was determined it wouldn't be safe to push her out so I ended up with an emergency C-section. It was a good call as she was positioned badly in the birth canal and I wouldn't have been able to get her out quick enough.
> 
> She was born screaming...and pooping haha, but unfortunately screamed a bit too loud and gave herself a pneumothorax so had to be placed on oxygen and I couldn't hold her until the next morning. I've been discharged this afternoon but she will be in the special care nursury until they finish weaning the IV and antibiotics. She was off oxygen yesterday and the pneumothrorax is totally healed on it's own. Her kidney ultrasound was also good and she has full function from both kidney's and is
> otherwise a healthy and oddly alert newborn.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1071800
> View attachment 1071802

congrats, she is beautiful!!<3<3<3<3


----------



## WishMeABaby

Sander said:


> Teanna your daughter is so beautiful!! Her eyebrows, wow! Congratulations, and sorry she has to stay in the NICU. I can imagine that’s so hard to leave her there while you go home. Fx she comes home soon!
> 
> Jessie I also have that C-section ‘pouch’. If it makes you feel better, I also had a similar pouch (a bit less defined) after I had a vaginal birth - I think it’s exacerbated after you give birth because of all the extra skin etc. It’ll be less dramatic as time goes on!
> 
> Emmett slept 5 hours last night - down around 1:30, then slept till 6:30, fed quickly and back down till 10! My grandparents and aunt are in town, so we went and ran a bunch of errands today (mall, Costco etc), then went for dinner at a nice restaurant tonight - he was just a dream all day. It’s just so weird for me since DS1 was such a monster baby - I didn’t dare bring him anywhere for a good 3 months.
> 
> Speaking of DS1, he seems to be slowly getting used to the new baby in the house. Feeling super proud to be the mom of these boys!
> 
> View attachment 1071812
> View attachment 1071814

he is so CUTE!!


----------



## WishMeABaby

Suggerhoney said:


> It's crazy how quick it's all gone. Feels like a week ago I just got my BFP and now I have a almost 6 week old newborn. Just wowsers8-[
> 
> 
> 
> Oh she is gorgeous sweety and what amazing eyebrows. She has really long legs shes going to be tall. Congratulations hon. Wishing you a very speedy recovery :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> So cute. 2 lovely boys. I think if we do get blessed with one more it wud be nice to have a boy. 2 brothers close in age is so nice. <3
> 
> So ladies I'm doing ok now. Little man seems to be improving a bit now and not as bad. Hes not as fussy and is feeding better.
> 
> I'm not missing pregnancy as much now so I think that may of been down to hormones and sleepless nights.
> I do miss the bump and feeling the movements but I dont miss the aches and pains. Haha.
> 
> We put up little mans cot today in our bedroom. He is still in his moses basket at the moment and he still has room for more growth so no need to transfer him to a cot just yet but its nice to have it all set up.
> 
> I saw a nurse yesterday about contraception. And I'm now on the mini pill. I will only be taking it for 16 months as I want to stop taking it for a good 2 months b4 we ttc again.
> 
> Have any of you had ure AF yet. I still haven't but I'm getting alot of watery cm that has a sweet smell to it. Sometimes it really feels like AF has started because u can feel it but it's always the same clear watery cm. Hope I see AF soon because I'm getting a bit worried because we have done pull out method a few times and I did end up getting pregnant using the pull out method with DD but it did take 15 months.
> 
> I'm prob just being paranoid lol.

No AF yet, but call me crazy on day 27 of postpartum I could swear I felt my left ovaries trying to ovulate. lol . All of the sudden it was pulling tugging and hurting. I thought for min, "what is this pain, I almost know this pain?" It literally came in like a wrecking ball, " wait, am I ovulating?" shortly after that I bled/spotted bright red. The bled/spotting stop quickly after and went back to lochia??. I could be wrong, but I was like, "noooo... I thought I wouldn't see AF for until I started weaning my cutie pie off my boobs." HAHA.
quote and unquote you "I'm prob just being paranoid lol"

FX you are being paranoid, but if it should be a little bean the more the merrier.;)


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> No AF yet, but call me crazy on day 27 of postpartum I could swear I felt my left ovaries trying to ovulate. lol . All of the sudden it was pulling tugging and hurting. I thought for min, "what is this pain, I almost know this pain?" It literally came in like a wrecking ball, " wait, am I ovulating?" shortly after that I bled/spotted bright red. The bled/spotting stop quickly after and went back to lochia??. I could be wrong, but I was like, "noooo... I thought I wouldn't see AF for until I started weaning my cutie pie off my boobs." HAHA.
> quote and unquote you "I'm prob just being paranoid lol"
> 
> FX you are being paranoid, but if it should be a little bean the more the merrier.;)

Oh gosh I hope were both just being paranoid hahaha. I did do a cervix check because of the CM but my cervix is low hard and tightly closed. Unless ovulation has already taken place. 
I'm 6 weeks post partum tommorow and still now sign of AF. I'm formula feeding. 
I cant remember how long it took for AF to come after having her. 

Oh gosh hon yeah I remember those tugging pains. Hopfully it's just everything shrinking back down still.
I'm sure we will both be fine hon. Guess I need to give it more time. 

Mo pregnancy symptoms at all so I think I'm.jisy being really paranoid.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi everyone how are we all and how are the babies coming along? 

Tommy is 6 weeks old tommorow and is slightly more settled. He is still very windy and he farts alot and they stink lol. 
I think it may be the formula. So we have now changed it from cow and gate to Hipp Comfort and I'm hoping it will help. 
And will be more gentle on his tummy.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi ladies.

I've really dropped the ball on keeping up to date on here, but I just wanted to update you all that I had my little man.

Matthew Werner Thomas Scott came into the world on October 28 at 9:53pm. 10lbs 3oz, 22in (56cm). 

Now that I'm on leave, I'm really gonna do my best to keep up with everything on here. Hope everyone is doing well though. :)


----------



## brittany12

Sutton is 1 month old and I’m not sure how I feel about it :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I've really dropped the ball on keeping up to date on here, but I just wanted to update you all that I had my little man.
> 
> Matthew Werner Thomas Scott came into the world on October 28 at 9:53pm. 10lbs 3oz, 22in (56cm).
> 
> Now that I'm on leave, I'm really gonna do my best to keep up with everything on here. Hope everyone is doing well though. :)
> 
> View attachment 1072042
> View attachment 1072044
> View attachment 1072046
> View attachment 1072048

Awww congratulations hon. Hope ure recovering well. <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Sutton is 1 month old and I’m not sure how I feel about it :(

It goes so fast doesnt it hon.


----------



## Teanna

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I've really dropped the ball on keeping up to date on here, but I just wanted to update you all that I had my little man.
> 
> Matthew Werner Thomas Scott came into the world on October 28 at 9:53pm. 10lbs 3oz, 22in (56cm).
> 
> Now that I'm on leave, I'm really gonna do my best to keep up with everything on here. Hope everyone is doing well though. :)
> 
> View attachment 1072042
> View attachment 1072044
> View attachment 1072046
> View attachment 1072048

Congrats, he's so cute. :)


----------



## WishMeABaby

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I've really dropped the ball on keeping up to date on here, but I just wanted to update you all that I had my little man.
> 
> Matthew Werner Thomas Scott came into the world on October 28 at 9:53pm. 10lbs 3oz, 22in (56cm).
> 
> Now that I'm on leave, I'm really gonna do my best to keep up with everything on here. Hope everyone is doing well though. :)
> 
> View attachment 1072042
> View attachment 1072044
> View attachment 1072046
> View attachment 1072048

Congrats he is precious.


----------



## Demotivated

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I've really dropped the ball on keeping up to date on here, but I just wanted to update you all that I had my little man.
> 
> Matthew Werner Thomas Scott came into the world on October 28 at 9:53pm. 10lbs 3oz, 22in (56cm).
> 
> Now that I'm on leave, I'm really gonna do my best to keep up with everything on here. Hope everyone is doing well though. :)
> 
> View attachment 1072042
> View attachment 1072044
> View attachment 1072046
> View attachment 1072048

Congratulations :)
He is a chunky baby.. my boy is 6weeks and still far from 10lbs :)

We are doing better on wind and crankiness.
My doc advised gas drops which have really helped us. Weight has gone up by 3lbs since birth so happy with that. Night feeds r now 4 hours apart so getting a good sleep.. settled into a routine..

Oh and Rio has started smiling.. not gas smiles (that we get loads too) but social smile.. he can also hold his head well on tummy and is tracking objects..
My DS1 was always late with things so we r surprised with how quick Rio is, even when born at 37weeks.. guess second/third borns r faster..

View attachment 1072148


----------



## Sander

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I've really dropped the ball on keeping up to date on here, but I just wanted to update you all that I had my little man.
> 
> Matthew Werner Thomas Scott came into the world on October 28 at 9:53pm. 10lbs 3oz, 22in (56cm).
> 
> Now that I'm on leave, I'm really gonna do my best to keep up with everything on here. Hope everyone is doing well though. :)
> 
> View attachment 1072042
> View attachment 1072044
> View attachment 1072046
> View attachment 1072048


Congrats! He is adorable :)

Demotivated - he’s so cute! I can’t wait to see smiles. DS was around 5 weeks, so 2 more weeks until we should see some! For now it’s all gas lol. 

Emmett slept 8 hours 2 nights ago. Then he didn’t do it again haha. He’s sticking to his 4 hour stretches for now. We’re having more family coming to visit this week, then that’s it. It’s bittersweet because it’s been nice to see everyone, but the amount of cooking and cleaning that it takes to entertain people is massive. It’ll be kind of nice to just get back to normal. 

Some pics!


----------



## LNWXO

Hi everyone!
Loving all the baba updates!! Really hope we can keep this up :) 
Miles is just over 3 weeks old, and he is just so sweet :) I do wonder every day how I got so lucky. He also looks just like his older brother. 
Miles is weighing just over 12lb already lol. He is so chubby!
He is going every 3/4 hours during the night too. 

I am wondering when everyone started with a routine, and if so what is your routine if you don’t mind sharing?
With Mason I was very much about getting into a routine as soon as I could (but I honestly can’t remember anything) and having 2 to look after I find my brain is like mush 95% of the time and I can’t seem to sit and actually think back haha! 

Xx


----------



## Sander

LNWXO said:


> Hi everyone!
> Loving all the baba updates!! Really hope we can keep this up :)
> Miles is just over 3 weeks old, and he is just so sweet :) I do wonder every day how I got so lucky. He also looks just like his older brother.
> Miles is weighing just over 12lb already lol. He is so chubby!
> He is going every 3/4 hours during the night too.
> 
> I am wondering when everyone started with a routine, and if so what is your routine if you don’t mind sharing?
> With Mason I was very much about getting into a routine as soon as I could (but I honestly can’t remember anything) and having 2 to look after I find my brain is like mush 95% of the time and I can’t seem to sit and actually think back haha!
> 
> Xx

We don’t have a routine haha. We didn’t have one with Elias either - I kind of just went with whatever. Mainly because all the routine schedule examples I saw had so many scheduled naps and I could never make Elias sleep when he was supposed to, which would throw off the entire rest of the day. Plus I’m not into waking babies up from naps :rofl: But I know lots of people have great success from schedules!! Hope someone can give a good suggestion for you


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies AF has arrived and I'm so happy. I can now breath a sigh of relief hahahaha. I was getting so paranoid about pregnancy. 

Never thought I'd be so happy to see old aunt flo hahaha. 
Can carry on taking my mini pill now without worrying. 

No real routine yet with Tommy but he is feeding at the same every evening and night. 4pm then 7pm then 10pm then he will have about 1-2oz around midnight and then sleep through until 5am so its great.


----------



## xjessibabyx

I can't wait for my little lady to get into a bit of a routine. She seems to have a 3-4 hour awake periods during the night. Last night i went to bed at 11pm and of course she woke up haha then she didn't go back to sleep until 3am and then woke again at 5am then 7am then I was up for the day doing the school run with DD1 so I've had 4 hours broken sleep. But she's very cute and so worth it haha x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tommy still sleeps alot. He doesn't stay awake for really long periods he definitely sleeps more than hes awake I hope that's normol


----------



## Demotivated

Suggerhoney said:


> Tommy still sleeps alot. He doesn't stay awake for really long periods he definitely sleeps more than hes awake I hope that's normol

That's all they do at this age. Can sleep upto 20hours a day ..
Though mine has days he sleeps like a sloth and days when he is so awake!!


----------



## brittany12

Sutton is 5 weeks and he usually gets a bath around 8ish. I always give a bath every night for all my kids. Do t necessarily use soap every time and always lotion them down after every bath. It helps sooth my kids and we never have dry skin issues. He’s usually fed around 10-11pm, wakes around 3-4am and then 6-7am. He has about 3 big “awake” times throughout the day. He likes to be held a lot or in his swing. But sleeps well at night in his halo bassinet. He’s done all of this schedule on his own really. Other than the bath. 

I hold him so much! I am trying to soak up all the baby snuggles because he’s the last and soon it will all be over with! :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> That's all they do at this age. Can sleep upto 20hours a day ..
> Though mine has days he sleeps like a sloth and days when he is so awake!!

Hahahaha like a sloth lol.:rofl:



brittany12 said:


> Sutton is 5 weeks and he usually gets a bath around 8ish. I always give a bath every night for all my kids. Do t necessarily use soap every time and always lotion them down after every bath. It helps sooth my kids and we never have dry skin issues. He’s usually fed around 10-11pm, wakes around 3-4am and then 6-7am. He has about 3 big “awake” times throughout the day. He likes to be held a lot or in his swing. But sleeps well at night in his halo bassinet. He’s done all of this schedule on his own really. Other than the bath.
> 
> I hold him so much! I am trying to soak up all the baby snuggles because he’s the last and soon it will all be over with! :(

I hold my hands up I'm guilty for that as well hon. I hold Tommy alot.
I get told off by DH but I cant help it. Haha.

Think Tommy had a bit of a bad tummy last night. He wudnt settle and kept crying and had diareah.
There is alot of bugs going about. His poop is much better today. So I'm hoping it was just a bug and he is better and will be able to settle tonight.
I was up until 3am. He just cried and cried from 10pm untill 3am. Not like him at all:-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

here's my little man now


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello everyone how you all doing?

Tommy is 7 weeks old today and weighs 11lbs. 
We took him to see a doctor and he has colic. 
I'm not gonna lie the last few weeks have been so hard and I got really really low. 
I just keep telling myself that it will pass. 
The past 2 weeks has been the worse and I'm not gonna lie I have broken down a few times in tears because I Just feel so helpless and useless. 
We have tried everything and nothing works. 
Some days are worse than others and the doctor told is it usually settles around 12 weeks. 
Hopfully it will be b4 then. 
I have been so snappy with my husband and I feel like a horrible person. Dont think it helps matters that I'm on AF and my goodness it's so heavy. 
Hope ure all ok and babies are ok.


----------



## Sander

Hi Sugger,

Sorry Tommy has colic. With my DS1 it stopped at 11 weeks, hopefully it’s the same for you (or sooner!!) Best advice I ever got for dealing with colic, was wearing a pair of headphones and playing your favourite music loud enough to drown out the crying, so you can rock/comfort him without having to hear the crying. That helped me a lot! That and taking a moment to put him down and take a second for myself. It will get better soon xx

Emmett is 4 weeks today, he’s been doing really well. He has a fussy period every day where he’s difficult to comfort - but for the most part he’s eating and sleeping well. For the most part I’m thankful that I can put him down - Elias had to be held 24/7, so I’ve never had a baby I can just set down. It helps because I can still spend time with Elias, and I get time to myself when I can put Emmett down to nap. It snowed here today! I took Elias out to see it for the first time for real (it snowed last year but he was still so little). He was a fan, but he lost his shoe and ended up walking around in the snow without me noticing he was only in a sock :wacko: 

How’s everyone else doing?


----------



## Demotivated

So sorry to hear about Tommy's colic sugger.. It sure can b very heartbreaking and exhausting for parents. But on the brighter side, only few weeks left now..

Rio is 7weeks today and is showering us with his cute lil smiles. He generally stays unsettled in the day and has to b held for a while but sleeps well in the night.. going 3-4 hours between feeds. 

Life is busy with 2 around and my parents r leaving on the weekend. Thankfully I have my nanny around coz DS1 has become very demanding and wants me to do all his chores and play with him... Guess the insecurity of having a brother has crept in now.

Here is my cutie. Weighing in at around 9.5lbs. we go fr next round of jabs today..


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry about Tommys colic @Suggerhoney it's hard going, my little one is the same, though I know it eases 12/14 weeks.

Gorgeous pics @Demotivated and @Sander 

We have just had our 6 week check up, ds3 is 6 weeks today, is 12lb 8oz, started smiling last week and daddy had some cooing over the weekend. I've expressed some milk here and there and he's happy enough to take a bottle as well. 

I hope everyone is ok and all looking forward to Christmas x


----------



## WishMeABaby

Ladies, I was in disbelief to find our thread in the 2nd page lol.
How is everyone swaddling and cuddling? Konnor and I are doing well, my milk stash is building slowly but surely, and we are still waking up every 3 to 4 hours for feedings. Konnor doesnt have a routine cause his mother is a bit cray-cray now, haha.

AF has made her way into our busy lives, I am cd3 with her. Ugh, how I hate seeing her face!

Konnor is starting to coo here and there, we havent got him to smile at us only while he's sleeping. He also has a love hate relationship with tummy time. In the month of Nov his (
konnor) two cousins (both 8LB'ners) has arrived and currently theyre all in the same weight class. lol We have one more coming at the end of this month and one more in December.

Hope all our babies are thriving, growing super and Mommies are getting their beauty rest.


----------



## Sander

He’s so sweet wish, sorry about af, that’s the worst!

We got our first smile yesterday, love seeing the grins!


----------



## Nolimitxox

I love Baby smiles!!!!


----------



## WishMeABaby

Omgoodness I cant wait till I get some of those huge smiles, ladies. 

They are adorable<3<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awww loving all the pics ladies. 
Tommy is 2 months old now and he is cooing. 
It's so cute.
He is smiling to but not alot yet. Really can't wait for more smiles. 
He gets excited now and really kicks his little legs normoly when he is under his play gym or in his changing mat..
It's so funny.
We have put him on Dr Brown bottles now and his colic really isnt that bad anymore.
He is having his last feed around 11pm and sleeping until 5am. 

AF was so heavy and lasted about 6 days but I've finally stopped bleeding now. 
Been feeling so much better the last few days and even managed to get all my housework done and been doing alot or sorting and organising. 
Really hope we have seen the end of colic now that was really really tough. I felt like I was losing my mind. 

So good to see u ladies posting again. I hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Here's some photos of Tommy now<3


----------



## Sander

Aw glad Tommy is feeling better Sugger! He’s so adorable. We also get a big stretch at night, he usually goes down at the same time we do (too late, lol) at around 1am, then sleeps 6 hours, up for a quick feed and down again for another 4 hours. During the day he’s usually up 10am-1pm, then sleeps till 4ish, up till 6/6:30 and up again at around 11-1. 

I’ll be honest though, I’m looking forward to Emmett being old enough to sleep train :haha: I love putting my older son to bed and having a straight 12 hours to myself haha


----------



## LNWXO

Loving all the baby pics! 
Everyone is around the first smiles stage and it’s one of the best milestones! 

Miles is 5 weeks old and weighing a whopping 14lb lol. 



When am I to expect my first period? I don’t feel as though I’ve ovulated yet though? But surely I have by now? X


----------



## playgirl666

I haven't had af yet and maze will be 2 months this Sunday! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

He is so cute hon. 

My AF came at just over 6 weeks post partum. 
Day 1 was just spotting then the next day I was (TMI) flooded out. 
I then bled very heavy for 5 days and then it stopped. 
I'm on cycle day 18 now and started bleeding again urghhhh. 
It's only light tho. 
I'm not sure If I ovulate on the mini pill but i had ovulation signs about 10 days b4 AF. Lots of EWCM that had that sweet smell. 

Took some photos of Tommy today. 

Hes really cooing now and it's so cute.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Aw glad Tommy is feeling better Sugger! He’s so adorable. We also get a big stretch at night, he usually goes down at the same time we do (too late, lol) at around 1am, then sleeps 6 hours, up for a quick feed and down again for another 4 hours. During the day he’s usually up 10am-1pm, then sleeps till 4ish, up till 6/6:30 and up again at around 11-1.
> 
> I’ll be honest though, I’m looking forward to Emmett being old enough to sleep train :haha: I love putting my older son to bed and having a straight 12 hours to myself haha

I'm looking forward to them 12 hours sleep stretches as well hahaha. Tommy is still in his moses basket at the moment but will be moving him into his cot in the next few weeks.


----------



## playgirl666

Me and hubby have DTD a few times unprotected, we do want a 5th and final baby though x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh gosh hon are you trying now? 
My hubby is still keen to ttc again but so not ready yet. Gonna hold off untill 2021. 
Just want to enjoy Tommy first. 
But at the same time me or my husband dont have age on our side. :-(


----------



## playgirl666

Were not technically trying yet, hubby said after xmas, I just miss being pregnant so much :( I do want to enjoy maze abit more yet though x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

We want a 6th and have dtd several times as well, though I'm breastfeeding and I've not had af start until I stop bf, So if it's the same as my other 4 will be months + ish. The Older 3 are happy for another sibling as we've asked them there thoughts as well.

Ds3 is so chilled out, it's like he's always being here yet only 8 weeks on Tues. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## Sander

We’ve also dtd unprotected but I didn’t get my first pp period for 8 months with DS so am not expecting to have it anytime soon!


----------



## playgirl666

Sander said:


> We’ve also dtd unprotected but I didn’t get my first pp period for 8 months with DS so am not expecting to have it anytime soon!

Was u breastfeeding? X


----------



## playgirl666

Maze is 2 months old today! Its going to quick, its also my 2nd wedding anniversary today :) x


----------



## playgirl666

Here's maze now x


----------



## Sander

playgirl666 said:


> Was u breastfeeding? X

Yes I was breastfeeding DS1 but my supply started dropping after he was eating solids so my period came back after 8ish months - I’m breastfeeding Emmett too so I’d expect it’ll be similar! Maze is adorable! Do you pronounce it as it’s spelled or like May-zee?


----------



## xjessibabyx

Oh wow, Harper is 6 weeks and suffering terrible with colic so I'm having to sleep downstairs with her because she doesn't sleep and hubby has work in the day so I feel like I never see my hubby never mind able to DTD! Can't wait to spend quality time with him again though I'm not sure when that will be x


----------



## Demotivated

xjessibabyx said:


> Oh wow, Harper is 6 weeks and suffering terrible with colic so I'm having to sleep downstairs with her because she doesn't sleep and hubby has work in the day so I feel like I never see my hubby never mind able to DTD! Can't wait to spend quality time with him again though I'm not sure when that will be x

Hope she gets better soon Jess. Colic hits it's peak at 6-8weeks and then starts going down.

Guess who turned 2months yesterday :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lovely photos ladies.

I'm on my second AF now. I've had 2 periods 2 weeks apart. I know it's down to being on the mini pill tho.
I'm a bit worried because some people have said they got pregnant on the mini pill even tho they took it every day at the same time. So now I'm always worrying about that.
I cant see it happening tbh but it does make me wonder.

And at the same time I sit here worrying about the future and worrying that I'll be to old to have any more.

I was watching a tv show and it was saying how a womons fatality declines by 90% from 40 and the chance or misscarrying is extremely high.
I dont know how accurate that is but it was a fatilty clinic in Africa so it must be quite accurate.

It has really worried me.
I'm so lucky and blessed to have the children I have but I know deep down I really want to experience it just one more time.

Shud we start trying sooner?
I'm 40 in a few weeks and my husband will be 45 In may.

I was going to hold out untill 2021 I'll be 41 and hubby will be 46 but is that leaving it a bit to late?? Surly 40 and 41 wudnt make that much of a difference.
So many womon do have babies in there 40s but are they just really lucky.

I was feeling quite positive until I see that tv show.


----------



## Suggerhoney

It was on 90 day finance


----------



## Sander

Sorry to hear about Harper’s colic! Are you ok? Are you sleeping? I know hubby has to work but you have an older daughter to take care of too right? Sending hugs your way!

Sugger I think there’s a drop from 40-45 and then it drops again to almost nil; but I don’t think the difference from 40-41 is that big of a deal. I know lots of people who have had healthy babies in their 40s.

So Emmett has his last visit with the midwife today, he’s 11lbs 6oz. I also had my bloodwork drawn to see if I had any antibodies from the birth, and my first ever Pap smear!! I was overdue before but I have a lot of pain when I need a speculum exam so I’ve put it off. It wasn’t horrible though, the midwife knew to be really slow and careful, so I mainly felt pain once she had opened it up but it was bearable. Glad to have it over and done with.

Does anyone have any cute sibling pictures? Elias is learning how to give hugs and kisses and was giving Emmett kisses on the cheek today, it was adorable


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Sorry to hear about Harper’s colic! Are you ok? Are you sleeping? I know hubby has to work but you have an older daughter to take care of too right? Sending hugs your way!
> 
> Sugger I think there’s a drop from 40-45 and then it drops again to almost nil; but I don’t think the difference from 40-41 is that big of a deal. I know lots of people who have had healthy babies in their 40s.
> 
> So Emmett has his last visit with the midwife today, he’s 11lbs 6oz. I also had my bloodwork drawn to see if I had any antibodies from the birth, and my first ever Pap smear!! I was overdue before but I have a lot of pain when I need a speculum exam so I’ve put it off. It wasn’t horrible though, the midwife knew to be really slow and careful, so I mainly felt pain once she had opened it up but it was bearable. Glad to have it over and done with.
> 
> Does anyone have any cute sibling pictures? Elias is learning how to give hugs and kisses and was giving Emmett kisses on the cheek today, it was adorable
> 
> View attachment 1073812

Awwwwwwww so cute hon. 
I'm due for a smear test to but I hate having them done and keep putting it off. I always find the bit when they open the speculum is the worst part. 

Thank you hon. I cant see there being much difference from 40 to 41 either. 
Hopfully I still a good few fertile years in me yet[-o&lt;

Tommy will be 10 weeks old on monday. Hes 12lbs now little fatty. 
Emmet is adorable hon <3


----------



## WishMeABaby

Im so glad everyone is doing good and sorry for the ones that have been going through the colic phase. 

Konnor, has been good. he's 8w3d today and will be 2 months in 2 days (on the 5th.)


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> Im so glad everyone is doing good and sorry for the ones that have been going through the colic phase.
> 
> Konnor, has been good. he's 8w3d today and will be 2 months in 2 days (on the 5th.)
> 
> View attachment 1074310

Awwwww he is beautiful hon. Loving the Christmas hat


----------



## WishMeABaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Awwwww he is beautiful hon. Loving the Christmas hat

 Thanks Hun. I was reading your reply yesterday and I remember thinking to myself, " wow 2nd af already?" I checked my calendar Im not due til sometimes next week and what do you know??? I woke up this morning feeling yucky, went to the bathroom and BAMM in my face AF is here again...:brat::brat::brat: why cant I be special like my sister who's af dont visits while shes breastfeeding? lol


----------



## Sander

Aw Konnor is so sweet, sorry to hear about af!

I got my antibodies back and it was all clear, which means hubby avoids the snip haha. We’ll just repeat what we did last time and NTNP from now on. Although I did say to DH I don’t know how I would feel if it happened any faster than last time. 3 kids basically 2 years apart is crazy :haha: Anyways, hopefully we’ll get a good year or two with the 2 of them before a third possibly comes!


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> Thanks Hun. I was reading your reply yesterday and I remember thinking to myself, " wow 2nd af already?" I checked my calendar Im not due til sometimes next week and what do you know??? I woke up this morning feeling yucky, went to the bathroom and BAMM in my face AF is here again...:brat::brat::brat: why cant I be special like my sister who's af dont visits while shes breastfeeding? lol

Oh nooooo. Hahaha. I think I'm about to start again. I started spotting yesterday and today still spotting but getting a little heavier so no dought AF will be in full flow soon. Urghhhh. 
I'm not due for another 5 days according to my app. 
Oh joy lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Aw Konnor is so sweet, sorry to hear about af!
> 
> I got my antibodies back and it was all clear, which means hubby avoids the snip haha. We’ll just repeat what we did last time and NTNP from now on. Although I did say to DH I don’t know how I would feel if it happened any faster than last time. 3 kids basically 2 years apart is crazy :haha: Anyways, hopefully we’ll get a good year or two with the 2 of them before a third possibly comes!

Hahaha I will keep it all crossed for you hon that it dont happen any time soon. 
We are still planning ttc in 2021 so will continue to take the pill now until Jan 2021 and then will come off it and start trying in Feb/march.
Hubby was on about trying this summer but I'm like woooahhhh hold up lol. 
I dont want to rush into it because it will definitely be our last so I wanna leave it as long as possible so I have it to look forward to and ideally wud like over 2 years between Tommy and next baby. 

It's my birthday in 10 days. How can I be 40 how did I get this old. It's so depressing:shock:


----------



## Sander

We finally broke down and bought a swing today - Elias hated his but so far it has helped Emmett sleep SO much!! I got it used on Facebook marketplace for $45, best deal ever. I think the stupid thing is like $200 new. Anyhow, loving being hands free :haha:

How’s everyone else doing?


----------



## brittany12

Hey everyone! Sorry I’ve been mia! Didn’t even realize how much time has gone by! Sutton is 2 months old and DH has is vasectomy a week and a half ago and we have not dtd yet! I’m sure it’s coming soon it’s just been busy! I also turn thirty tomorrow/ today since it’s nearly midnight here! im so back and forth with all the emotions of turning 30 and no more babies but I’m enjoying Sutton every minute I can! He loves his swing and sleeps in his bassinet still. He wakes usually around 3 and then 6-7. I know he’s do better in his own room like my other two did at this age but I’m not ready yet :( plus his room is farther than the other two’s rooms were in our old house! 

Here’s some cute photos!


----------



## brittany12

My babies


----------



## Shorty88

Oh my God ladies im sooo sorry I have been MIA..

Worst admin ever!!!

how is everyone and how is all the gororgous october babies??

Cillian is great he is 3 months on Monday. Like how is that possible?!?!?!

I'm loving the build up to christmas last year was so stressful as I was ttc..

3 kids are kicking my ass if I'm honest dont know how anyone has more than 3.. I have major respect for you haha

I'm mostly on insta now if anyone wants to follow me.. april8891 is my handle my account is private so Dm your name
..

Here is some pics of Cillians hes a monster!!!

In 3-6 months clothes and is starting to teeth!!!


----------



## Sander

Ooh I love Instagram haha. My name is Sydneydib :)

All the babies are so cute and looking so grown up already!


----------



## Demotivated

Wow so good to see all the babies :D

My AF came yesterday and I m so sad.. was so good to be period free for a year lol..

Rio has almost dropped his night feeds.. crazy.. but he feeds like a trooper on the day and I give him a dreamfeed at 10 before I hit the sack so mostly he sleeps till 5.30.. thank heavens..

We go for our 10week jabs on Thursday and also do the weight check but I reckon he is 12lbs+

He loves swing and rocker but most his baby carrier.. instantly sleeps in it when I carry him around.. 3 months in 12days.. how time flies..


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi everyone 

Loving all the updates and gorgeous baby photos. 
Happy Belated birthday @brittany12 

AFM 
So I'm now 40:-( not feeling to good about it tbh and been really low and just not really my usual self. 

Tommy has dropped down the 25th percentile. He will be 13 weeks old on Monday and weighs 12lbs 9oz. The health visitor is a little concerned but she said he will prob just be a small baby. He feeds every 3 hours during the day and hes still on 5oz but only drinks about 4oz. Hes dropped his late night feed and middle of the night feed. So he has a bottle around 7pm and then goes to sleep around 10pm and wakes around 6:30am. 
He is smiling and cooing and he has stared laughing and it's so cute. 
He is in 0-3 months clothing. 

Bit worried that hes not really gaining much weight but the health visitor did say they will keep an eye on it but its prob just because he is going to be small. 
I just hope theres nothing wrong. 

We still haven't finished our xmas shopping it's been crazy.


----------



## Nolimitxox

brittany12 said:


> My babies
> 
> View attachment 1074768
> View attachment 1074770
> View attachment 1074772

Uhm you make beautiful babies lol gorgeous kiddos!!


----------



## Sander

Aw Sugger, sorry you’re feeling down! And sorry Tommy is down a bit in weight - hopefully he bulks up soon!

Emmett has started sleeping really well - we can usually get him down around 8:30, he wakes around 5am for a quick feed and then goes back down until around 9:30ish. My dad lives in the Cayman Islands and for our 5 year anniversary this year he’s flying all of us down for a visit (well, kids are free still since they’re both under 2 :haha:) but we are so looking forward to it!

Some pictures, loving the way my son is taking a shine to Emmett!


----------



## WishMeABaby

All these baby pictures gives me baby fever all over again :lol:!! Theyre all growing so beautifully<3<3.

When I last took Konnor in earlier this month he was weighing in at 10lbs 6oz.
We had to move on over to 0-3months just last week. NB are offically a bit too tight.
He's really cooing and smiling since yesterday and I am one proud Mama.

Happy Belated Birthday to you Sugger, its alright to feel some type of way. I've completely stopped counting my number after 25. When people ask me how old I am I literally take out the calculator and do 2019-1983=:lol:. Its really is "just" a number. Live life and enjoy it enjoy your family. Don't be, too sad.

Happy Holiday to each and everyone of you. May the last few days of December filled your homes and heart with all the warmth you're ever need. Happy New Years, too, if we should not check in until the new year.


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> All these baby pictures gives me baby fever all over again :lol:!! Theyre all growing so beautifully<3<3.
> 
> When I last took Konnor in earlier this month he was weighing in at 10lbs 6oz.
> We had to move on over to 0-3months just last week. NB are offically a bit too tight.
> He's really cooing and smiling since yesterday and I am one proud Mama.
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday to you Sugger, its alright to feel some type of way. I've completely stopped counting my number after 25. When people ask me how old I am I literally take out the calculator and do 2019-1983=:lol:. Its really is "just" a number. Live life and enjoy it enjoy your family. Don't be, too sad.
> 
> Happy Holiday to each and everyone of you. May the last few days of December filled your homes and heart with all the warmth you're ever need. Happy New Years, too, if we should not check in until the new year.

Awwww thank you hon that's so nice. 

Merry Christmas everyone hope ure all having a lovely time


----------



## Suggerhoney

My eldest son with my youngest son


----------



## Shorty88

Hope everyone had a brilliant Christmas/holidays..

I'm loving hubby being off get some lie ons lol..

Cillian is great.. he was 3 months on the 23rd.. it's crazy how quick it's going.. 
I was told by my PHN I have to start using the 23rd as calculating months instead of each week on a monday :-k

Cillian is great he is a monster.. filling out 3-6 months clothes already although his arms seem to be too short for the 3-6 months his legs are starting to fill them..

He has an appointment on the 9th of jan so I'm looking forward to seeing how much he weighs he is defo more than 14lbs.. hes only taken 4-5oz every 4-5 hours so not sure how he is gaining so much weight.. he is very active nearly rolling on his side.. hates tummy time so need to work on that. Babbles away all day when he is awake and his smile could light up any room..he seems to be teething abit but not fully yet.. he has been sleeping through the night a couple of weeks now last bottle around half 10 and then wakes half 6-7 for his next bottle.. 

I'm doing good.. got abit overwhelmed on the build up to christmas but it was worth it.. only think I'm worried about is.. does anyone else have aniexty when someone else is holding the baby as in aunts/uncles cousins.. I get real panicky when I dont have him even with my husband some times :shrug: it's not that I want him in my arms all the time but I need to have him near me at all times.. am I crazy? Not sure if I should mention it to the PHN

Any who I promise I will update the front page today.. I have a pen and paper and I'm going to read every comment hopefully I wont miss anyone but just let me know if I do xx

Here is some pics of Cillian over the xmas


----------



## brittany12

Nolimitxox said:


> Uhm you make beautiful babies lol gorgeous kiddos!!

Thank you!!


----------



## Sander

He’s so adorable Shorty!!

Ive also switched Emmett to 3-6 month clothes which is crazy (!!) since he’s only just 2.5 months. But this size fits him better and I can’t keep cramming him into the 0-3 stuff :( He’s been sleeping 6+ hours at a time each night which is awesome. He’s also super smiley and also hates tummy time lol. 

Honestly if all my babies were like him I’d have a million!

(although let’s be real, sometimes I want to pull my hair out with these kids haha :haha:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies I hope u all had a wonderful Christmas. 

@Shorty88 I also felt a little overwhelmed on the run up to xmas this year. I'm kind of glad it's over in a way lol. The past 2 or so weeks have felt like a month it's been crazy Haha. 

Tommy is still in 0-3 but I have got him a few 
3-6 but its seems so long in the legs and arms still. He is on the 25th percentile now for his weight which there a little worried about but he just isnt a very hungry baby. Hes on 4 to 5oz every 3 hours and has been going through the night for a few weeks now.
He has his last bottle at 10pm then goes through until about 6:30am' sometimes 7am. 
I think he still has a little colic and reflux but its definitely alot better than it was. 

I'm still taking the mini pill but I'm having 2 periods a month. I'm currently on my 2nd period of the month and have been bleeding for 9 days which is annoying. 

If it carries on I may stop taking it a little earlier than first planned. 
I'm definitely not ready for another baby just yet tho so I may just keep taking it and then stop taking it in about a year from now and then start trying early spring 2021 and just see what happens I guess. 

Anyway ladies that's me caught up and a quick update. 

Wishing you all a wonderful new year and a very joyful and blessed 2020. I hope we can still keep this thread going so we can all stay in touch. 

God bless you all sending lots or love and hugs. I got a bit tiddly (drunk) on christmas day so I'm not drinking tonight. Were just having a quite night in and watching the TV. 
Any of you been watching Eastenders it's been so good. 

Have a fab night ladies and give all those gorgeous babies a big hug from me. 
:wine:


----------



## Suggerhoney




----------



## doddy0402

Hi girls, sorry I have been completely MIA, life with 4 kids is definitely busy, and there are not enough hours in the day!

Linc has had a difficult start to life. He was admitted back to hospital as he was still jaundiced at 2 weeks and hadn't got back to his birth weight (was -9.5% at that point).

He was borderline on his bilirubin tests so they thought he was just a slow grower with breastfeeding jaundice, and sent him home with formula for top ups 8 times a day as well as breastfeeding. 

By 5 weeks he still hadn't hit his birth weight, and the jaundice that had disappeared, had started to come back.

His blood was tested again and his bilirubin was high, and a scan showed his gallbladder wasnt filling up with bile, so the bile was backing up in his liver and causing the jaundice, and also wasnt getting through to his bowels to digest his milk properly, so he was essentially starving, no matter how much he drank.

He was admitted to Birmingham Children's hospital because they have a specialist liver unit and we stayed there for 10 days while they tried to work out what was wrong with him (we still don't know!). They managed to get some bile flow through by putting him on some medication and he's now on a high calorie formula, which doesn't need so much bile in order to be digested, and has extra calories added with a powder mixed in. 
He's still a little dot, but is now slowly gaining weight, and has just hit 9lbs at 11 weeks, and still in his newborn clothes!

We're still waiting on genetic and other test results back. Surgery, medication for life, and potentially a liver transplant later on are all still on the table, and it is a really scary time.

But...when he is not being prodded and poked and stuck with needles, he is a lovely little man, full of smiles and cuddles.

Here he is!x


----------



## Suggerhoney

doddy0402 said:


> Hi girls, sorry I have been completely MIA, life with 4 kids is definitely busy, and there are not enough hours in the day!
> 
> Linc has had a difficult start to life. He was admitted back to hospital as he was still jaundiced at 2 weeks and hadn't got back to his birth weight (was -9.5% at that point).
> 
> He was borderline on his bilirubin tests so they thought he was just a slow grower with breastfeeding jaundice, and sent him home with formula for top ups 8 times a day as well as breastfeeding.
> 
> By 5 weeks he still hadn't hit his birth weight, and the jaundice that had disappeared, had started to come back.
> 
> His blood was tested again and his bilirubin was high, and a scan showed his gallbladder wasnt filling up with bile, so the bile was backing up in his liver and causing the jaundice, and also wasnt getting through to his bowels to digest his milk properly, so he was essentially starving, no matter how much he drank.
> 
> He was admitted to Birmingham Children's hospital because they have a specialist liver unit and we stayed there for 10 days while they tried to work out what was wrong with him (we still don't know!). They managed to get some bile flow through by putting him on some medication and he's now on a high calorie formula, which doesn't need so much bile in order to be digested, and has extra calories added with a powder mixed in.
> He's still a little dot, but is now slowly gaining weight, and has just hit 9lbs at 11 weeks, and still in his newborn clothes!
> 
> We're still waiting on genetic and other test results back. Surgery, medication for life, and potentially a liver transplant later on are all still on the table, and it is a really scary time.
> 
> But...when he is not being prodded and poked and stuck with needles, he is a lovely little man, full of smiles and cuddles.
> 
> Here he is!x
> View attachment 1076030

 Oh hon bless him. How scary. 
I had my liver transplant done at the queen Elizabeth hospital in Birmingham and there amazing there and I've heard the children's hospital there is amazing to so ure little boy will be in safe hands.
I pray that things sort themselves ans he wont need a transplant. 
Gosh I hadn't realised u were going through all this.
I'm so glad he is now l gaining weight and pray he keeps gaining from now on. 
What a little trooper.


----------



## WishMeABaby

doddy0402 said:


> Hi girls, sorry I have been completely MIA, life with 4 kids is definitely busy, and there are not enough hours in the day!
> 
> Linc has had a difficult start to life. He was admitted back to hospital as he was still jaundiced at 2 weeks and hadn't got back to his birth weight (was -9.5% at that point).
> 
> He was borderline on his bilirubin tests so they thought he was just a slow grower with breastfeeding jaundice, and sent him home with formula for top ups 8 times a day as well as breastfeeding.
> 
> By 5 weeks he still hadn't hit his birth weight, and the jaundice that had disappeared, had started to come back.
> 
> His blood was tested again and his bilirubin was high, and a scan showed his gallbladder wasnt filling up with bile, so the bile was backing up in his liver and causing the jaundice, and also wasnt getting through to his bowels to digest his milk properly, so he was essentially starving, no matter how much he drank.
> 
> He was admitted to Birmingham Children's hospital because they have a specialist liver unit and we stayed there for 10 days while they tried to work out what was wrong with him (we still don't know!). They managed to get some bile flow through by putting him on some medication and he's now on a high calorie formula, which doesn't need so much bile in order to be digested, and has extra calories added with a powder mixed in.
> He's still a little dot, but is now slowly gaining weight, and has just hit 9lbs at 11 weeks, and still in his newborn clothes!
> 
> We're still waiting on genetic and other test results back. Surgery, medication for life, and potentially a liver transplant later on are all still on the table, and it is a really scary time.
> 
> But...when he is not being prodded and poked and stuck with needles, he is a lovely little man, full of smiles and cuddles.
> 
> Here he is!x
> View attachment 1076030

Keep growing and thrive little one you are so precious.Sending Mama and baby my love and HUGS.


----------



## WishMeABaby

I just wanted to share:

So right before New Years My little family and I went on a little trip 2 hours south of where we reside. Leaving home I felt pulling and tugging on my right side didnt think nothing of it. That night I started spotting so I was pretty bum to start our mini getaway with AF. (* Since my 6weeks postpartum check up I've been having AF 5-6 days, it would go away for 5-6 days and come back 5-6 days.*) So immediately I checked my period app and sure enough it was right on time for that 5-6 days bleed. You know I was irritated :x. I put on a pad and we settle in for the night as we got there late. I woke up for my baby's morning feed and I noticed I had nothing more than old blood (brownish pink) spotting. Im ocd when it comes personal hygiene so I ripped off that pad and put on a new one. By the end of the day it was nothing more than old blood stains. The next morning it was gone so it got me thinking, " don't tell me Im pregnant, this seems alot like how it began."

If any of you remember I was bleeding that brownish pink blood for a few weeks with Konnor in the beginning when we were around the 6-7weeks era.

I brushed it off we did our stay there came home after the new years. So I went through my old stash and found a Walmart .88cent test from Konnor's testing days. I took it and set a timer as I was pretty nervous. Timer went off and I came back to the test at 3mins it was like a shadow no color so I walked away. I want to say maybe 10mins later I went to wash my baby's bottle I was curious so I picked it up to look at it again sure enough there was a faint line there this time it had color in . LET ME TELL YOU, labor contractions was clear as day in my mind. haha
me: "O MY GOODNESS!! say what?? Thats not a line is it?
me to myself: " YES IT IS, GIRL!"

(* For the last ten years that we were trying never did I ever get a 2nd line in all the test I took except for the ovulation test. I was a nervous wreck!*)

Shaking I managed to call my sister and facetime her. I showed her the test and asked if she can see the line, she said she can.
"Wait is this old or is this new?" - sissy
"It's NEW, sis, IT NEW:brat:" - me
"SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!" - sissy

Of course I told her it was a test I had checked on after 10mins so we were both like, ok ok ok, lets not over think it lets wait for a new test.
Later on that day I went to walmart and picked up a few (5) of the .88cents test and a box of each of First Response and Clear Blue.

So I first check with another .88cent test. this time I watched it and within 5mins I had a BFP with it, my heart was beating so fast I did the math really fast in my head and I realized my Konnor would only be 11months!! I whipped out the first response later on that same night so I can tell my husband, but dipped it and it was BPN.:-k

The next morning FR was BFN, too so I took out another .88cent and this time it was BFN as well. I believe Im not I havent checked since and I havent had those 5-6days bleeds everysince so :shrug:. YES, that was a trip.. lol


----------



## WishMeABaby

Shorty88 said:


> Hope everyone had a brilliant Christmas/holidays..
> 
> I'm loving hubby being off get some lie ons lol..
> 
> Cillian is great.. he was 3 months on the 23rd.. it's crazy how quick it's going..
> I was told by my PHN I have to start using the 23rd as calculating months instead of each week on a monday :-k
> 
> Cillian is great he is a monster.. filling out 3-6 months clothes already although his arms seem to be too short for the 3-6 months his legs are starting to fill them..
> 
> He has an appointment on the 9th of jan so I'm looking forward to seeing how much he weighs he is defo more than 14lbs.. hes only taken 4-5oz every 4-5 hours so not sure how he is gaining so much weight.. he is very active nearly rolling on his side.. hates tummy time so need to work on that. Babbles away all day when he is awake and his smile could light up any room..he seems to be teething abit but not fully yet.. he has been sleeping through the night a couple of weeks now last bottle around half 10 and then wakes half 6-7 for his next bottle..
> 
> I'm doing good.. got abit overwhelmed on the build up to christmas but it was worth it.. only think I'm worried about is.. does anyone else have aniexty when someone else is holding the baby as in aunts/uncles cousins.. I get real panicky when I dont have him even with my husband some times :shrug: it's not that I want him in my arms all the time but I need to have him near me at all times.. am I crazy? Not sure if I should mention it to the PHN
> 
> Any who I promise I will update the front page today.. I have a pen and paper and I'm going to read every comment hopefully I wont miss anyone but just let me know if I do xx
> 
> Here is some pics of Cillian over the xmas
> 
> View attachment 1075940
> 
> 
> View attachment 1075942
> 
> 
> View attachment 1075944

They are growing extremely fast I agree. Konnor is getting ready to go into 3-6months his 3months are snug atm. When I last took him in a few weeks ago, he had caught the flu he was weighing in at 11lbs and 3oz, but this is after he was feeling better already. He did lose his appetite and wasn't nursing as much because he was so stuffed up nasally. He now back to his normal self and sleeping alot so i figure he's about to hit another growth spur.
I do have separation anxiety even if he is 2 steps away from me. Im guilty of that feeling too when he's with the husband. Its like I trust them, but not really. haha you're not alone.

I can't believe it sometimes.
He was so small just a few months ago
the last one of him sleeping is at this very moment with "separation anxiety" he is in my lap while i'm on here.


----------



## Sander

So sorry doddy what an emotional time for you!! Have you heard back from the genetic testing yet?

Aw man wish that would have been crazy :haha: you should test again just to see! 

I also have taken a couple of tests just to be safe but no babies for us! I’m hoping to have a good year with Emmett before getting pregnant again. But we’ll see haha. 

Glad everyone’s babies are doing good :)


----------



## WishMeABaby

Sander said:


> So sorry doddy what an emotional time for you!! Have you heard back from the genetic testing yet?
> 
> Aw man wish that would have been crazy :haha: you should test again just to see!
> 
> I also have taken a couple of tests just to be safe but no babies for us! I’m hoping to have a good year with Emmett before getting pregnant again. But we’ll see haha.
> 
> Glad everyone’s babies are doing good :)
> 
> View attachment 1076756

I've been meaning to, its just using the bathroom now and days arent the same anymore. Unless its on my mind and I prep it then yes, I'll remember to do it. If it isn't on my mind Im rushing through my toilet business like i have an important meeting with my boss (my baby.)

And...........

I think its because... I mean we are not trying, but we arent trying to prevent it either so Im like Yay!! if we are and :-( if we're not. I'll wait to see if I get any other symptom beside my intuition :lol:.

OMG - can we talk about hair loss? Im losing so much hair I'm scare:shock:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Well talking about pregnancy scares. I'm having one right now. 

So I'm on the mini pill as u all know and I have 2 periods a month and my cycle length is just 17 to 18 days. 
I had a period on 6th Nov then 20 Nov then 6th dec then the 23 december so last week on cycle day 16 I went for a wee and when I wiped I had mukas with very light pink blood in and though ah here it is again right on track and I put on a pad. But nothing. I had some more very light pink spotting on cycle day 17 and 19 again only when wiping and thought here we go this has to be AF. I also broke out in acne which completely threw me because I never have that unless I'm pregnant or ovulating. 
Anyway im on cycle day 22 now and yesterday I had a wave of nesusa that felt like motion sickness. And thought this seems familiar oh no. 
I had bad lower backache all night and mild period cramps and thought by morning I'll be bleeding for sure. But nope. Only clear CM and a slight orange tinge on tissue but nothing since at all. Cramps have also stopped. 
I'm so confused right now. 
I wish I had a O test I cud of peed on last week to see if it was O. 
So now I'm just sitting and waiting for AF. I'm hoping that maybe my body has sorted itself out and I will only get one period a month now instead of 2. If I haven't had AF by next thursday i will be testing. I'm shitting it.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

We had one last week, hubby was gutted I wasnt pregnant Haha.

Hopefully you get the answer you want @Suggerhoney 

Thinking of you @doddy0402, my son had excellent care at the children's hospital x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Still no bleeding hon. I had period cramps and lower back ache all night and for sure thought AF was gonna be here today but nope. 

I also had a duck spring roll which I normally love but cudnt eat it all. Just the sight of the meat in it turned my stomach and it had a weird taste to it. 

I have no idea what is happening but I'm really hoping it isnt pregnancy. 
I wudnt mind if it was this time next year. I'm prob going to come off the pill in December but right now it's just to soon.


----------



## WishMeABaby

xxmyheartxx : I have to admit I feel the same exact way as your Honey. Ever since the first two test i've been feeling some type of way. Its probably why I don't want to take another test. I hate the feeling of the test being negative now. I mean yeah, the first two test came back :bfp: and I was like :shock:, but then I got alittle excited. As Konnor is our first and we've been trying for ages. So when the 2 first response came back :bfn: I was hit with mixed emotions. The disappointment, emptiness, and loss. UGH!

my last cycle started on the 17th of Dec and lasted for 5 days. i havent had one since and i was having one every 8days. :shrug: no major symptom just mild cramps pulling and tugging pains. We will see..... but goodluck to you Sugger.

:hugs:for when we are feeling lost <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> xxmyheartxx : I have to admit I feel the same exact way as your Honey. Ever since the first two test i've been feeling some type of way. Its probably why I don't want to take another test. I hate the feeling of the test being negative now. I mean yeah, the first two test came back :bfp: and I was like :shock:, but then I got alittle excited. As Konnor is our first and we've been trying for ages. So when the 2 first response came back :bfn: I was hit with mixed emotions. The disappointment, emptiness, and loss. UGH!
> 
> my last cycle started on the 17th of Dec and lasted for 5 days. i havent had one since and i was having one every 8days. :shrug: no major symptom just mild cramps pulling and tugging pains. We will see..... but goodluck to you Sugger.
> 
> :hugs:for when we are feeling lost <3


Have u tried a different brand of test hon. I'm not sure what's going on with frer at the moment but I've seen a few posts where womon are getting strong BFPs on the CB + test but frer showing hardly any line. It's strange because Frer is way more sensitive that this CB + tests but I've seen about 3 posts with the same thing and alot of womon are complaining about Frer 

Definitely test with a different brand hon just to be sure. 

Still no sign of AF for me but I'm to afraid to test and if I was pregnant I wud only be just over 3 weeks so it's to early to test yet. 
I'm really hoping it's just my body getting used to the pill and that my periods will be once a month now instead of twice a month. 

The longest I've gotten to since being on the pill is cycle day 17 and I'm now cycle day 23. 

I've also since found out that ure supposed to take the mini pill at exactly the same time every day but sometimes I can be a few hours out. I was told by the nurse u had a 12 hour window but according to other womon m' if u dont take it at exactly the same time it's not as effective. 

Hope u get the answers u want hon. Are u ttc?


----------



## WishMeABaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Have u tried a different brand of test hon. I'm not sure what's going on with frer at the moment but I've seen a few posts where womon are getting strong BFPs on the CB + test but frer showing hardly any line. It's strange because Frer is way more sensitive that this CB + tests but I've seen about 3 posts with the same thing and alot of womon are complaining about Frer
> 
> Definitely test with a different brand hon just to be sure.
> 
> Still no sign of AF for me but I'm to afraid to test and if I was pregnant I wud only be just over 3 weeks so it's to early to test yet.
> I'm really hoping it's just my body getting used to the pill and that my periods will be once a month now instead of twice a month.
> 
> The longest I've gotten to since being on the pill is cycle day 17 and I'm now cycle day 23.
> 
> I've also since found out that ure supposed to take the mini pill at exactly the same time every day but sometimes I can be a few hours out. I was told by the nurse u had a 12 hour window but according to other womon m' if u dont take it at exactly the same time it's not as effective.
> 
> Hope u get the answers u want hon. Are u ttc?

No we're not, but we arent trying to prevent it either lol.
I'll try another brand and let you ladies know how it goes.


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> No we're not, but we arent trying to prevent it either lol.
> I'll try another brand and let you ladies know how it goes.

Good luck hon. I tested but thankfully I think it's a BFN although I'm not sure if something is catching my eye??


----------



## Baby_brain

Hi ladies. Your babies are all gorgeous. Just thought I would let you know that I am still lurking all this time later.

As for me I had my 20week scan and have a perfect, healthy baby boy cooking nicely. My gorgeous rainbow.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Baby_brain said:


> Hi ladies. Your babies are all gorgeous. Just thought I would let you know that I am still lurking all this time later.
> 
> As for me I had my 20week scan and have a perfect, healthy baby boy cooking nicely. My gorgeous rainbow.

Omg hon that's awesome. I'm so happy for you. Congratulations. :dance::blue:


----------



## Sander

Hey guys,

Just checking in. YES for hair loss haha. I had it so bad with Elias, it’s just starting now. I’m dreading it. I used to see tumbleweeds of my hair go across my floors before haha

We are NTNP, but I think I would be actually terrified if I got pregnant this soon. That’s just me though lol, it might have to do with the fact that both the boys are sick and Emmett is going through a leap. So we are not sleeping!! But I’ve never enjoyed pregnancy or delivery or recovery or having a newborn haha. I mean, yes it’s a beautiful and special time in your life - but I love the result which is interacting with your unique kids - seeing their personalities and watching them grow up. That’s why we have/are having our kids close together. Because I’m afraid if I wait too long I won’t want to do it again :haha:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just checking in. YES for hair loss haha. I had it so bad with Elias, it’s just starting now. I’m dreading it. I used to see tumbleweeds of my hair go across my floors before haha
> 
> We are NTNP, but I think I would be actually terrified if I got pregnant this soon. That’s just me though lol, it might have to do with the fact that both the boys are sick and Emmett is going through a leap. So we are not sleeping!! But I’ve never enjoyed pregnancy or delivery or recovery or having a newborn haha. I mean, yes it’s a beautiful and special time in your life - but I love the result which is interacting with your unique kids - seeing their personalities and watching them grow up. That’s why we have/are having our kids close together. Because I’m afraid if I wait too long I won’t want to do it again :haha:

Good luck hon. How wud u feel if u did fall now?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Still no AF
Been feeling queezy all day today just like pregnancy nausea but all tests are BFN


----------



## Suggerhoney

Not tried a Frer yet just cheepies 20mlU.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ok so now really freaking out. If that was ovulation last week when I had the pink spotting then I wud be 9 10 or 11dpo. 
Last night I had uncomfortable cramps really low in the uterus and left overy area and backache. I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was pink bleeding. Not heavy but this is how my periods start and then by morning I'm normoly full on bleeding. I have heavy period always have even when I was the standered pill and the implant and the mini pill. I was so happy to see that spotting and put on a sanitary towel expecting to be full on bleeding but nothing at all. Nothing on the pad or when I wipe. The cramps have gone. 
Hoping and praying that it will start again sometime today. 
I've never had implantation bleeding b4 so dont really know what it's like. It just seems strange that I had light spotting around the time I wud normoly ovulate and now this. 
I felt nauseous all day yesterday which felt like hunger or motion sickness. 
Boobs feel normol and not sore like they are in pregnancy.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Update getting Mild sharp pains in boobs and feeling very slightly tender also itchy nipples and feel tired. 
@Sander what is is like having 2 babies so close in age hon? 
If this does turn out to be pregnancy then my due date will be October 1st. How weird is that. 
That's going by lmp.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Any news on af @Suggerhoney xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Any news on af @Suggerhoney xx

Still nothing hon.
I did a pregnancy test this morning and I think there is a vvv faint shadow on it but cant be sure.
Anyway I started spotting again about an hour after taking the test. Was only when I wiped and was pinky orange but again its stopped and now nothing. I'm on cycle day 30 now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Think AF is here. Had pink when wiping and now its turned to red. Still not heavy enough for a pad but definitely getting heavier. 
So looks like I have a 30 day cycle which I guess is alot better than having 2 periods a month.


----------



## Suggerhoney

New update.
It was AF hurrrah:yipee:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Glad af is here @Suggerhoney


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Glad af is here @Suggerhoney

Thanks hon. Full on bleeding today.


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Glad af is here @Suggerhoney

Thanks hon. Full on bleeding today.


----------



## Demotivated

Hi all.
Sorry for being MIA but life is busy with 2 boys.

Wow sugger that's scary. Good to know u r out of woods for now :)

@doddy.. hope u guys get a diagnosis soon. Lil one is super cute :)

Rio just turned 4 months yesterday and time is flying. I join back work in 2 months and the thought is depressing! He can now roll over from tummy to back and keeps smiling n laughing all day.

At birth he had one undescended testicle and it hasn't moved dowt yet so we might looking at surgery for him post 6 months if it doesn't drop down. I m told the surgery is a very small procedure but fingers crossed we avoid it..

Here is him yesterday


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> Hi all.
> Sorry for being MIA but life is busy with 2 boys.
> 
> Wow sugger that's scary. Good to know u r out of woods for now :)
> 
> @doddy.. hope u guys get a diagnosis soon. Lil one is super cute :)
> 
> Rio just turned 4 months yesterday and time is flying. I join back work in 2 months and the thought is depressing! He can now roll over from tummy to back and keeps smiling n laughing all day.
> 
> At birth he had one undescended testicle and it hasn't moved dowt yet so we might looking at surgery for him post 6 months if it doesn't drop down. I m told the surgery is a very small procedure but fingers crossed we avoid it..
> 
> Here is him yesterday
> 
> View attachment 1077656

Thank you hon. Definitely was AF in still bleeding now and on cycle day 6. 
What a lovely photo hon he is adorable. 
The age they are now is like my favourite stage. 
Tommy laughs alot. I only have to laugh at him and he laughs back Haha. 
He has this sheep called Euwen the dreem sheep and at night time when I put him in his cot for the night he lays there for about 20 mins talking and laughing at the sheep. It's the cutest and funniest thing it just makes me melt. 

Awww sweety I pray that ure little mans testicle will drop without the surgery. Please heal this Lord Jesus In ure most holy name Amen [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

How are all u other ladies doing? 
It seems weird that there will be a new October due date group up soon. 
It's gone so quiet on here but I know were all busy with our babies and family. 
Miss you guys


----------



## brittany12

Sport I’ve been Mia! 3 kiddos is busy!

milk read back through in a bit but for now updated Sutton photo!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm still here, ds3 has slotted perfectly into our life, hes such a happy baby. He started rolling last weekend and currently in 6-9 month clothes, hes a proper chunk. He just needs to learn to sleep longer than 90 mins at a time, but hes still having full feeds every 90 mins or so! We introduced a bottle a week or so again and he was hesitant to begin with, but now happily takes my expressed milk which daddy gives him once every evening.


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Sport I’ve been Mia! 3 kiddos is busy!
> 
> milk read back through in a bit but for now updated Sutton photo!
> 
> View attachment 1077900

He is absolutely gorgeous Brit.


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm still here, ds3 has slotted perfectly into our life, hes such a happy baby. He started rolling last weekend and currently in 6-9 month clothes, hes a proper chunk. He just needs to learn to sleep longer than 90 mins at a time, but hes still having full feeds every 90 mins or so! We introduced a bottle a week or so again and he was hesitant to begin with, but now happily takes my expressed milk which daddy gives him once every evening.

Wow hon. I've just put Tommy in to 3-6 and its fitting perfectly. We have brought some 6-9 but but he wont be in it for a while yet. He has also lost all his hair on top and only has some at the back so he is looking like Fryer Tuck lol. 

Hope ure wee man starts sleeping longer soon. 
Anymore inclined about ttc again?


----------



## LadyStardust4

Hi mamas!

Long time no chat (for me anyway!)

Life has just got so busy since Elsie came along, but I love it! Can't believe this time last year I had just found out I was pregnant. 

Thought I'd pop on and share a couple of pics of Elsie and wish you all a good day :) I haven't got time to catch up on all the posts but from what I've seen you all made very gorgeous babes! Hope everyone is well

Xxx


----------



## WishMeABaby

We just had our 4months checkup yesterday and Konnor is 13lbs 1oz and 23inches long. He's been fevering since because of his vaccinations. Can I mention drooling? oh my goodness, Konnor got drools for a new pool.

I cant believe Oct 2020 thread is up already, my goodness..


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
Awwww @LadyStardust4 lovely photos. Look at all that lovely hair<3

@WishMeABaby 
I know hon it's crazy there is another October thread up. Time has certainly flown. This time last year we were all in the early stages of pregnancy feeling like time was dragging and here we are now and its just gone so fast. 
To fast really. :sad2:


----------



## LNWXO

Hi girls!
How crazy fast has these last few months gone? I can’t believe we all have 3/4month olds! 
All your babies are gorgeous❤️ 

Here is a picture of Miles. He is 4 months old in 2 days. He is so sweet.


How is everyone’s babies sleeping? With my first he was sleeping really well and only feeding once around 4/5am and well... this one still wants a bottle every 3 hours! He’s still in his snuzpod too, I was thinking of putting him in his own room like I did with Mason but if he’s waking so often I can’t be bothered to keep going in and out LOL. Lazy I know :) 
Xoxo


----------



## Demotivated

LNWXO said:


> Hi girls!
> How crazy fast has these last few months gone? I can’t believe we all have 3/4month olds!
> All your babies are gorgeous❤️
> 
> Here is a picture of Miles. He is 4 months old in 2 days. He is so sweet.
> View attachment 1078348
> 
> 
> How is everyone’s babies sleeping? With my first he was sleeping really well and only feeding once around 4/5am and well... this one still wants a bottle every 3 hours! He’s still in his snuzpod too, I was thinking of putting him in his own room like I did with Mason but if he’s waking so often I can’t be bothered to keep going in and out LOL. Lazy I know :)
> Xoxo


My first one was exactly like miles. Waking up every 3 hours and I thought that was the norm, lol..
Rio is just like your first one.. feeds at 9, sleeps and then next feed at 5-30ish..


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm missing sleep, wont sleep by himself, lucky if he goes longer than 90 mins still...... he will get there x


----------



## Demotivated

Guess what.. my sis in law is expecting (my DH's younger sis, who has conceived after great difficulty) and her due date is in oct 2020.. another bumpkin :D


----------



## Suggerhoney

Demotivated said:


> Guess what.. my sis in law is expecting (my DH's younger sis, who has conceived after great difficulty) and her due date is in oct 2020.. another bumpkin :D

That's great news hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hopfully the sleep problems will end soon and u will all get some much needed sleep. 
Tommy is having bottles every 3 hours and his last bottle is 9:30pm and he will then sleep through untill about 6am and then goes back down again untill about 10am. 
We had some sleep regression when he hit 4 months where he kept waking up all through the night. He just wanted his dummy/pacifier and wud go back off. He still sometimes wakes up now. 

We have been supper busy changing some rooms around in our house. And now I'm so happy that Tommy has his very own room's annnnd it's a large room and will easily fit another baby in. 
He is still in with us at the moment and will he for a while. 
But we want to decorate the room and do it in a kind of nursery/toddler room theme. I'm going to wait untill I am pregnant again and around 24 weeks will start decorating it.
I dont want to tempt fate and do it all up and then not be able to get pregnant again. 

It's so weird because my gut is telling me there will be one more baby and I have such a deep gut feeling it will be a girl. But my head keeps telling me I'm to old :-(


----------



## Sander

Sugger I’m sure you can have another baby if that’s what you would like!

Has anyone else had weird breakthrough bleeding? I actually was worried it was IB last month but my tests were negative so it must have been hormonal. I’ve had it about 3 times now - not a period but bleeding nonetheless. Anyhow. DH says he wants to wait 2 years before another baby, but he’s still ok with DTD unprotected so I don’t think he cares that much. Plus I’m not really wanting to wait as a third would be our last and I’m desperate to leave the baby stage. I know they’re lovely and cuddly but I like my kids so much more once they’re past 1 :haha: DH lets me make these decisions since it’s me carrying the baby etc. Elias was 8 months when I got pregnant with Emmett so hopefully we still have a few solid months before it’s a concern.

We are thinking of moving the boys into the same room soon (we only have a 2 bedroom place). I wanted to do it tonight but Elias hadnt even eaten dinner by the time Emmett was ready for bed. Tomorrow will probably be their first night. Wish us luck lol


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I think my 1st af has started, though we dtd last night so now I'm panicking I'm bleeding after sex! I thought my body was trying to ov a couple of weeks ago so its probably af, never had it this early before x


----------



## Suggerhoney

I have breakthrough bleeding but I think its because of the pill.
I started what I thought was my second period of the month. Well I started spotting a few days ago on cycle day 10. I also had sore boobs and broke out on my chin. I'm now on cycle day 13 and what I thought was my second period starting has now stopped. It was light pink spotting and yesterday was light brown and today nothing. Sore boobs gone now to. I'm wondering if I ovulated? I know ure not supposed to on the mini pill but 13 out of 100 womon a year get pregnant on the mini pill a year. 
Its just weird because I never get sore boobs unless I'm O or I'm pregnant.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Sugger I’m sure you can have another baby if that’s what you would like!
> 
> Has anyone else had weird breakthrough bleeding? I actually was worried it was IB last month but my tests were negative so it must have been hormonal. I’ve had it about 3 times now - not a period but bleeding nonetheless. Anyhow. DH says he wants to wait 2 years before another baby, but he’s still ok with DTD unprotected so I don’t think he cares that much. Plus I’m not really wanting to wait as a third would be our last and I’m desperate to leave the baby stage. I know they’re lovely and cuddly but I like my kids so much more once they’re past 1 :haha: DH lets me make these decisions since it’s me carrying the baby etc. Elias was 8 months when I got pregnant with Emmett so hopefully we still have a few solid months before it’s a concern.
> 
> We are thinking of moving the boys into the same room soon (we only have a 2 bedroom place). I wanted to do it tonight but Elias hadnt even eaten dinner by the time Emmett was ready for bed. Tomorrow will probably be their first night. Wish us luck lol


Thank you hon. Yes I definitely want another one I'm supper broody and I cant wait to be pregnant again. Wudnt it be funny If we were all in the same due date group again hahaha. I'm hoping be in the Nov/ Dec 2021 due date group or Jan/Feb2022 group. I'll be 42 then so cud be a possibility. Depends how long it takes to concieve and if it's a sticky or not.
Hopfully it wont take to long and it will be a very healthy pregnancy.
I do worry about having another chemical or Misscarige' there so heart wrenching:(


----------



## Teanna

Hi everyone, 

I'm still lurking from time to time. This time last year I was 5 weeks pregnant and time dragged on but now so much has changed and I want time to slow down now. I have a lot to read through but for now I'll just post an update. Jocelynn's going to be 4 months next week and at her 3 month appointment was 12lbs 9oz and 23.5 inches long and seems to be putting on a steady 2 lbs per month. She just did her follow up ultrasound to check on the strange kidneys growth and I haven't gotten the results back yet but not concerned at all. The amount of diapers I go through is enough to tell me her kidneys work just fine. She's really trying to master rolling over now but hasn't quite got it yet and can sit pretty well supported. We will probably start purees in another couple weeks. I've gone back to work already which was hard but she's got a great daycare with one on one care and I'm checking in via webcam constantly. 

I'm starting to miss being pregnant and I know I'm definitely going to want another baby but trying not to get baby fever until she's in kindergarten, so probably late 2023 if things are going well then unless something happens sooner. I don't think I could handle a toddler and a newborn at the same time though and huge respect to anyone who manages that. Just got my af back last month and I'm happy it looks like childbirth has fixed my horrible cramps for now anyway. Here's an updated pic of my girlie.


----------



## Sander

Beautiful babies!

Has anyone done sleep training yet? We did with Emmett last week and he sleeps 7-7 now in a shared room with his big brother. Best thing ever :haha:


----------



## Nolimitxox

No sleep training here. Baby Michael rules the roost in our home. Majority of the night he sleeps in his bassinet but some nights when he's had a particularly fussy day (like today) he will sleep on me. And I'm just find with it. He's already a little over 4 months old, is almsot 27 inches tall (97th percentile) and nearly 15 pounds. I've decided to quit my job and find something new part time at the end of April. Just 8 more weeks and I'll be able to stay home with him majority of the time. He has my whole heart. I love him so much. I knew being a mother was going to be rewardin and that I would love my baby but I had no idea it would feel like this.


----------



## Demotivated

Baby boy turned 5 months old yesterday.. he is 26.5 inches tall and weighs 15.5 pounds.. we have come a long way from him being born below the growth curves and looking forward to starting solids from next week.. I join back work in first week of May so got couple of months to go and then my parents (bless them) take over. 

Rio is a total mumma's boy (just like his elder brother) and sometimes it gets lil crazy but won't trade this for anything in the world.. the day is full of smiles and laughs.. he is yet to master rolling from back to tummy but halfway there and doing fine on sitting with support..

No sleep training but he sleeps pretty fine.. last bottle at 9.30 and next at 6..

Great to see all of u doing well n some planning for next.. we r done with our family and happy with 2 boys :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww how lovely to come on here and see all these updates 
Thank you for all sharing all these adorable pics of ure babies. They are all so adorable and I can not believe a year ago they were just tiny little blobs on a screen. 

No sleep training yet but Tommy is so good his last bottle is at 9:30pm and he sleeps through untill around 6 7ish. Unless he isnt well then he may wake a few times but generally goes back off. 
He is full of a cold and cough at the moment and I feel so sorry for him. I just wish I cud take it away from him. He is a mummies boy hahaha. Our eldest son was always more for his dad but our DD is a mummies girl and Tommy is definitely a mummies boy. I love it Haha. 

So I've now stopped birth control completely. I'm just so fed up of having constant periods and not knowing where I am in my cycle that both me and my husband decided now is the time to stop. 
We are going to use the pull out method. And I know its not the most reliable but if a whoops happened then I wud just see it as a blessing. 
I've ordered a bunch of OPKs of Amazon that come with some HPT as well so if I ever suspect I may be pregnant the tests are there. I think they will arrive tommorow or friday and I'm going to strat testing right away.
I've ordered 70 so lots to keep me going. 
I've also downloaded 2 apps Clue and Flow to help track everything as well as the OPKs. 
We are still not trying but were not completely preventing either. Hopfully I will get my BFP next year but if it happens sooner it's fine with me. 

Hope ure all well. Hope we can keep this thread going for as long as posible. I do miss u ladies alot. 
<3


----------



## Teanna

Sander said:


> Beautiful babies!
> 
> Has anyone done sleep training yet? We did with Emmett last week and he sleeps 7-7 now in a shared room with his big brother. Best thing ever :haha:

No official sleep training, but started only taking 1 or 2 ounces during her night feed so I stopped trying to feed her and she slept 7-7 for a while. Now fighting the 4 month sleep regression and she's been sick so I'm back to waking up every 2-3 hours, actually went to the ER Sunday night because she suddenly spiked a high fever but turns out it's just a viral infection we have to ride out. Poor baby.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teanna said:


> No official sleep training, but started only taking 1 or 2 ounces during her night feed so I stopped trying to feed her and she slept 7-7 for a while. Now fighting the 4 month sleep regression and she's been sick so I'm back to waking up every 2-3 hours, actually went to the ER Sunday night because she suddenly spiked a high fever but turns out it's just a viral infection we have to ride out. Poor baby.

Awwwww bless her I hope she gets well soon. Tommy is also not well hes full of a bad cold virus and cough. Just wish I cud take it away from him.


----------



## Sander

Aw so nice to hear about everyone’s babies. We co-slept with Elias for 8 full months until we sleep trained. But he would take a boob and go to sleep! Emmett needed constant rocking and was waking every 45 minutes or so through the night. He wouldn’t settle even for a boob - only rocking. I was becoming a monster mom lol. Anyways he seems to be a lot happier now that he’s sleeping better too - proof that every baby is so different since my other son wasn’t like that!

Now I put him to bed and miss him when he’s sleeping, lol. I feel like I’ve really bonded with Emmett the last month or so. With both boys it didn’t happen until we passed the newborn stage. I dunno if any of you followed the Bingham family on Instagram but they lost their little boy last week to cancer - he was 15 months old. So I think I’m also holding the kids a little tighter because of that xx

Pic of my babies, I love them so much it hurts!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Aw so nice to hear about everyone’s babies. We co-slept with Elias for 8 full months until we sleep trained. But he would take a boob and go to sleep! Emmett needed constant rocking and was waking every 45 minutes or so through the night. He wouldn’t settle even for a boob - only rocking. I was becoming a monster mom lol. Anyways he seems to be a lot happier now that he’s sleeping better too - proof that every baby is so different since my other son wasn’t like that!
> 
> Now I put him to bed and miss him when he’s sleeping, lol. I feel like I’ve really bonded with Emmett the last month or so. With both boys it didn’t happen until we passed the newborn stage. I dunno if any of you followed the Bingham family on Instagram but they lost their little boy last week to cancer - he was 15 months old. So I think I’m also holding the kids a little tighter because of that xx
> 
> Pic of my babies, I love them so much it hurts!!
> 
> View attachment 1079314

That's a beautiful photo hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay ladies. 
So I'm on cycle day 10 and got what I think is a positive OPK today. 
I've re tested tonight and line is getting lighter again. 
Heres this mornings and tonight's


Gonna test tommorow and the next few days just incase. 

Hope ure all ok


----------



## Sander

Are you trying now Sugger?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Are you trying now Sugger?

Not trying but not really preventing hon. We have been using the pull out method but on cycle day 8 we did it without pulling out and then I O yesterday cycle day 10 eeeeek


----------



## Suggerhoney

Had a temp rise today so definitely think I O yesterday going by the O test and temp rise


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Eekk @Suggerhoney good luck!! We have started opks this month being as though af arrived far earlier then previous times when breastfeeding, I'm just seeing when ov is for the next couple of cycles then will try properly, though we are not preventing, we just tend to always have ds3 in bed with us as he likes to co sleep!

Hope everyone is ok?

Bar not liking his own bed ds3 is my most chilled out happy baby, hes rolling back to front and front to back, near enough crawling backwards and not far off sitting unaided. Has tried some porridge and some fruit, but will kick off with weaning in the next week or 2 xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Eekk @Suggerhoney good luck!! We have started opks this month being as though af arrived far earlier then previous times when breastfeeding, I'm just seeing when ov is for the next couple of cycles then will try properly, though we are not preventing, we just tend to always have ds3 in bed with us as he likes to co sleep!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok?
> 
> Bar not liking his own bed ds3 is my most chilled out happy baby, hes rolling back to front and front to back, near enough crawling backwards and not far off sitting unaided. Has tried some porridge and some fruit, but will kick off with weaning in the next week or 2 xx

That's awesome hon so excited for you. 
I'm getting worried now that I didnt O at all. 
And now supper paranoid that I wont be able to O anymore because of my age. 

My OPK never got as dark as the other line. It was so close but not quite matching. I had a temp rise the next day and was sure I O but my temps have now dropped. 
Also comparing my postive O test I had with Tommy to the one I had on Saturday. 
So the pink ine is with Tommy and the Green was Saturdays. 
I think The pink one looks more positive than the green. 
I've been testing every day since and there completely negative. 
I just want to know if the green one was a postive or not.:-(

Not ready to be pregnant again just yet but I wanna be O so I know we have a good chance.

I had bad neuasa today that came out of nowhere. 
Just dont get why my temp has dropped


----------



## Teanna

Well turns out that ER visit a couple weeks ago was the beginning of a bit of a nightmare. A few days after the fever incident she started wheezing and needed to go back the the ER and was admitted for 5 days with RSV. That was scary but she's doing much better now and we've only just now got back on a regular routine. It's been a bit crazy start to March as I was living in the hospital and moved to a new condo while everything was happening.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teanna said:


> Well turns out that ER visit a couple weeks ago was the beginning of a bit of a nightmare. A few days after the fever incident she started wheezing and needed to go back the the ER and was admitted for 5 days with RSV. That was scary but she's doing much better now and we've only just now got back on a regular routine. It's been a bit crazy start to March as I was living in the hospital and moved to a new condo while everything was happening.

Oh gosh hon thats scary I hope she is ok now. Bless her.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So its cycle day 17 and 7dpo and my temp has had a huge drop. Have no idea why.
Maybe AF is going to show early but I have no symptoms.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Omg omg omg. 
Can u see this 

I'm 9 or 10dpo and it showed strait away. 
I've done a Frer this afternoon and I wud call it a BFN but there was a v v v v faint pink line.
My pee was very diluted when I did that tests so I'm keeping the other one to do tommorow morning.
Eeeeeek
I have zero symptoms so I dont think I am but temp had a dip at 7dpo and the shot up and has remained high. I wud only be about 3 weeks pregnant so it's still so early.
I guess I will have to just wait untill tommorow and re test. So nervous


----------



## Nolimitxox

I absolutely see it


----------



## Suggerhoney

BFN today hon on the same test and Frer.


----------



## Suggerhoney

nant. Cycle day 24 and started spotting pink this morning which has now turned red so definitely out. 
Gonna be using OPKs from cycle day 7. Hope I get a obvious peak this time. 
How are all you ladies. 
The coronavirus is so scary


----------



## Teanna

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh gosh hon thats scary I hope she is ok now. Bless her.

Thanks Sugger, yes she's doing much better besides the boredom of social distancing.


----------



## Teanna

This pandemic is so scary, especially with the RSV drama earlier this month. I've been going crazy stuck at home, it's just Jocelynn and me here so I haven't spoken to an adult besides the grocery store cashier in over 3 weeks now. Every time I go out it feels like I'm in the middle of an apocalypse movie.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi hon
Were on lockdown here to and I'm not aloud to leave the house for the next 3 months due to being classed as highly vulnerable because I'm I'm imunseppressed. 
Cabin fever has definitely kicked in. 
Stay safe my sweet. Its horrible not being able to go out. I just cant believe this is all happening. 
We were going to ttc but were putting it on hold because if the virus.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies how are we all. 
I'm on cycle day 13 today and yesterday and today I've had a definite positive OPK. 
Dont think I ovulated at all last cycle. 


How are we all doing? Tommy is just over 6 months old now and he brings me so much joy. His hair is just starting to grow back. Hes always laughing and smiling. 
I've tried him on baby rice and he wasnt a fan. 
How are we all coping with lockdown?
It's bad here now we had over 550 deaths in 24 hours yesterday. I dread to think what it will be today. 
I had a text abs letter saying I have to stay in my house for 12 weeks because I'm classed we highly vulnerable. 

Had a heart attack last week when Tommy and my DD had coughs and a fever but thankfully they are ok now so think it was just a cold. 
Anyway stay safe ladies. 
Miss you all


----------



## WishMeABaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies how are we all.
> I'm on cycle day 13 today and yesterday and today I've had a definite positive OPK.
> Dont think I ovulated at all last cycle.
> View attachment 1080585
> 
> 
> How are we all doing? Tommy is just over 6 months old now and he brings me so much joy. His hair is just starting to grow back. Hes always laughing and smiling.
> I've tried him on baby rice and he wasnt a fan.
> How are we all coping with lockdown?
> It's bad here now we had over 550 deaths in 24 hours yesterday. I dread to think what it will be today.
> I had a text abs letter saying I have to stay in my house for 12 weeks because I'm classed we highly vulnerable.
> 
> Had a heart attack last week when Tommy and my DD had coughs and a fever but thankfully they are ok now so think it was just a cold.
> Anyway stay safe ladies.
> Miss you all

Sugger, that is looking mighty ripe.:D *just a silly thought, as dye stealing, bold and positive as that opk is I wonder if its two eggs?:D\\:D/
I'm cycle day 16 and I've been cramping since cd 14 opk was positive cd15, I really want to start trying since Im not getting any younger, but its a pandemic :sad2:.

Im glad your family is ok now after that scare. I would probably lose it! Konnor and I have been locked up in the house for 4weeks now, my husband 3weeks after his workplace allowed them to work from home. 

Everyone stay safe and stay home. Our grocery is getting low and I don't know how food is going to magically appear in my pantry and fridge- haha since I don't want my husband nor self to go out. :help:Please take care of yourself & family Ladies.


----------



## Sander

Hi everyone, hope you’re all staying safe!

A little update from us, Emmett is almost 100% on formula now :( I don’t know what happened he just started boycotting breastfeeding. It lasted a solid month of screaming at the boob when I finally gave up. It was making me miserable and he was literally bending over backwards to avoid latching. He was having 10-15 minute full on screaming sessions every time I tried to nurse him. Give him a bottle and he latched like he was starving. Anyways I’m upset it’s over so soon this time as I lasted 9 full months with Elias before he did the same thing. 

We are on lockdown here in Ontario, just today they started giving out fines if you leave the house for anything other than the store -_- We are going stir crazy but are trying to make some use of the backyard. 

DH wants to wait to TTC again, I want to NTNP because it will be our last and I don’t want to start from square one again in a couple years. For now we aren’t using protection so we’ll see. 

Anyways. Emmett loves food, he gets mad and cries if he doesn’t get to eat what we’re eating haha. He’s more fearful than Elias was, he gets scared in new situations (bath, outside etc). But he eventually comes around. 

Here’s a couple pictures, hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## brittany12

Hey ladies!
Sorry I’ve been so MIA! It’s been crazy and this virus is so crazy and sad. We’ve been home for 3 weeks now but our state has not done a mandatory lock down. We’re one of the few states that hasn’t and it’s crazy because we have a port and several cruise ships let off here without much checking the passengers! 

anyway, a little update on Sutton! He’s so sweet and cute and perfect! He is still breastfeeding like a champ, eating some of what we eat, loves juice, wants for be doing everything g the big kids do and wants to be on the move. When you lay him on the floor he rolls over the floor and tries to scoot! He tried to sit up but isn’t quite there yet! He has the biggest smile ever and blue eyes! Our other 2 have brown! I am still so shocked we had a third baby but oh man I am so glad God gave us him because I cannot imagine life without him and I’d be so incomplete! 

I can’t remember if I updated that DH had a vasectomy or not but he did back at the end of November so we should technically be in the clear by now and I just had my first af 2 weeks ago since having Sutton. It’s crazy to think ttc or having babies is over for me :( it makes me sad sometimes. I’m so blessed with my 3 healthy beautiful babies and I am going to be grateful for that. 

I am going to try to keep up here better and cheer you ladies on that are having more babies! Good luck to you and stay safe and healthy!! 
Here’s some Sutton pictures:)

View attachment 8DF84420-4EFC-4703-87FD-90E09C277595.jpeg


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> Sugger, that is looking mighty ripe.:D *just a silly thought, as dye stealing, bold and positive as that opk is I wonder if its two eggs?:D\\:D/
> I'm cycle day 16 and I've been cramping since cd 14 opk was positive cd15, I really want to start trying since Im not getting any younger, but its a pandemic :sad2:.
> 
> Im glad your family is ok now after that scare. I would probably lose it! Konnor and I have been locked up in the house for 4weeks now, my husband 3weeks after his workplace allowed them to work from home.
> 
> Everyone stay safe and stay home. Our grocery is getting low and I don't know how food is going to magically appear in my pantry and fridge- haha since I don't want my husband nor self to go out. :help:Please take care of yourself & family Ladies.

I'm feeling ya hon. I wud just try now if I cud but its just not good timing right now with this evil virus.
It has certainly put alot of things into perspective. Its such scary and uncertain times right now. The queen did a speech the other day and it got me so emotional.
I still cant believe its actually happening. It's like it just seems so not real. Like something out of a movie.
My heart is breaking for all the poor families that have lost loved ones.



Sander said:


> Hi everyone, hope you’re all staying safe!
> 
> A little update from us, Emmett is almost 100% on formula now :( I don’t know what happened he just started boycotting breastfeeding. It lasted a solid month of screaming at the boob when I finally gave up. It was making me miserable and he was literally bending over backwards to avoid latching. He was having 10-15 minute full on screaming sessions every time I tried to nurse him. Give him a bottle and he latched like he was starving. Anyways I’m upset it’s over so soon this time as I lasted 9 full months with Elias before he did the same thing.
> 
> We are on lockdown here in Ontario, just today they started giving out fines if you leave the house for anything other than the store -_- We are going stir crazy but are trying to make some use of the backyard.
> 
> DH wants to wait to TTC again, I want to NTNP because it will be our last and I don’t want to start from square one again in a couple years. For now we aren’t using protection so we’ll see.
> 
> Anyways. Emmett loves food, he gets mad and cries if he doesn’t get to eat what we’re eating haha. He’s more fearful than Elias was, he gets scared in new situations (bath, outside etc). But he eventually comes around.
> 
> Here’s a couple pictures, hope everyone is doing good!
> 
> View attachment 1080637
> View attachment 1080638

He is adorable hon. Awwww I'm sorry to hear about the breastfeeding but you have done ure best hon. You have given him the bestest start to life so give yourself a huge pat on the back hon. 


brittany12 said:


> Hey ladies!
> Sorry I’ve been so MIA! It’s been crazy and this virus is so crazy and sad. We’ve been home for 3 weeks now but our state has not done a mandatory lock down. We’re one of the few states that hasn’t and it’s crazy because we have a port and several cruise ships let off here without much checking the passengers!
> 
> anyway, a little update on Sutton! He’s so sweet and cute and perfect! He is still breastfeeding like a champ, eating some of what we eat, loves juice, wants for be doing everything g the big kids do and wants to be on the move. When you lay him on the floor he rolls over the floor and tries to scoot! He tried to sit up but isn’t quite there yet! He has the biggest smile ever and blue eyes! Our other 2 have brown! I am still so shocked we had a third baby but oh man I am so glad God gave us him because I cannot imagine life without him and I’d be so incomplete!
> 
> I can’t remember if I updated that DH had a vasectomy or not but he did back at the end of November so we should technically be in the clear by now and I just had my first af 2 weeks ago since having Sutton. It’s crazy to think ttc or having babies is over for me :( it makes me sad sometimes. I’m so blessed with my 3 healthy beautiful babies and I am going to be grateful for that.
> 
> I am going to try to keep up here better and cheer you ladies on that are having more babies! Good luck to you and stay safe and healthy!!
> Here’s some Sutton pictures:)
> 
> View attachment 1080673
> View attachment 1080674
> View attachment 1080675
> View attachment 1080676
> View attachment 1080677

Awwwww he is so cute hon. 
It's so good to see all u ladies on here.

I'm doing ok. I've had a bit of a cough and now I have a sore throat but it's not to bad.
I'm 5dpo and my right boob is sore. I have no idea why. We did DTD around ovulation but he withdrew and I dont think anything escaped.
I dont get sore boobs unless I'm pregnant or ovulating. Never them b4 a period.
They kinda feel bruised and been having shooting pains. Only the right one tho. The left one seems fine.
I think it's highly unlikely that I'm pregnant but if the booby pain continues or If I get anymore symptoms I do a test.

Funny thing is. If I was pregnant id be due on Christmas day. Hahahahaha.


----------



## brittany12

A Christmas baby! I’m a December baby so in a way I am like nope never hah! But there’s also something about the thought of a snuggly newborn at Christmas! 

I’m not sure if y’all remember me mentioning that we tried for nearly 3 years before we got pregnant with our first so I’m an ex-ltttc-er and now that my hubby got snipped there’s 2 things I’m always tjinking of: 
1) I can’t believe I won’t have any more babies. Like it’s done. And I think it’s more emotional because it’s like one of those you can’t have it so you want it more things. Not that I do want more babies because not going to lie three is a lot to handle some times. 
2) last month was my first period since having him and this is my second one coming and I can still pin point all the things from ttc. The ovary pains, cm, everything. It just feels like a waste now. Like all the months I wonder if that was a good egg, a strong egg, the egg that would be our baby and now it’s just like wasted. Lol I feel so silly but.. idk it’s just the things I think about late at night during this quarantine haha!


----------



## WishMeABaby

brittany12 said:


> A Christmas baby! I’m a December baby so in a way I am like nope never hah! But there’s also something about the thought of a snuggly newborn at Christmas!
> 
> I’m not sure if y’all remember me mentioning that we tried for nearly 3 years before we got pregnant with our first so I’m an ex-ltttc-er and now that my hubby got snipped there’s 2 things I’m always tjinking of:
> 1) I can’t believe I won’t have any more babies. Like it’s done. And I think it’s more emotional because it’s like one of those you can’t have it so you want it more things. Not that I do want more babies because not going to lie three is a lot to handle some times.
> 2) last month was my first period since having him and this is my second one coming and I can still pin point all the things from ttc. The ovary pains, cm, everything. It just feels like a waste now. Like all the months I wonder if that was a good egg, a strong egg, the egg that would be our baby and now it’s just like wasted. Lol I feel so silly but.. idk it’s just the things I think about late at night during this quarantine haha!


Aw I completely understand what you're saying. Its ok to feel the way you do its normal. After all that you've been through for your first so it is bittersweet. *hugs*

About all the ttc pains, GIRL I KNOW, RIGHT? lol

We do want to try again, but this virus is so scary. So with that, we are leaving it to faith. If we should be bless in this time we are more than grateful.


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> A Christmas baby! I’m a December baby so in a way I am like nope never hah! But there’s also something about the thought of a snuggly newborn at Christmas!
> 
> I’m not sure if y’all remember me mentioning that we tried for nearly 3 years before we got pregnant with our first so I’m an ex-ltttc-er and now that my hubby got snipped there’s 2 things I’m always tjinking of:
> 1) I can’t believe I won’t have any more babies. Like it’s done. And I think it’s more emotional because it’s like one of those you can’t have it so you want it more things. Not that I do want more babies because not going to lie three is a lot to handle some times.
> 2) last month was my first period since having him and this is my second one coming and I can still pin point all the things from ttc. The ovary pains, cm, everything. It just feels like a waste now. Like all the months I wonder if that was a good egg, a strong egg, the egg that would be our baby and now it’s just like wasted. Lol I feel so silly but.. idk it’s just the things I think about late at night during this quarantine haha!

Oh hon its totally understandable to feel that way. I think alot of womon feel that way and it's a process but apparently it gets easie . It dont help at the moment with being on lockdown I have more time to think.
I'm a December baby to yay. The 17th.



WishMeABaby said:


> Aw I completely understand what you're saying. Its ok to feel the way you do its normal. After all that you've been through for your first so it is bittersweet. *hugs*
> 
> About all the ttc pains, GIRL I KNOW, RIGHT? lol
> 
> We do want to try again, but this virus is so scary. So with that, we are leaving it to faith. If we should be bless in this time we are more than grateful.

I think that's were going to do now hon. Were just gonna go ahead and leave it to faith . If it happens then I know it's because it was Gods timing.
I dont think I can hold out untill next year. I'm to scared I'll to be old then.

Now I know I'm ovulating and everything it just makes me excited to ttc.

I'm on cycle day 27 today and I'm 13dpo I tested this morning BFN.
My heart sank but obviously it's not meant to be just yet.
My boobs stopped hurting at 9dpo which has never happened b4 so I kind of new just by that that I was not pregnant.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh hon its totally understandable to feel that way. I think alot of womon feel that way and it's a process but apparently it gets easie . It dont help at the moment with being on lockdown I have more time to think.
> I'm a December baby to yay. The 17th.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's were going to do now hon. Were just gonna go ahead and leave it to faith . If it happens then I know it's because it was Gods timing.
> I dont think I can hold out untill next year. I'm to scared I'll to be old then.
> 
> Now I know I'm ovulating and everything it just makes me excited to ttc.
> 
> I'm on cycle day 27 today and I'm 13dpo I tested this morning BFN.
> My heart sank but obviously it's not meant to be just yet.
> My boobs stopped hurting at 9dpo which has never happened b4 so I kind of new just by that that I was not pregnant.


Yes, its all in his timing. I feel the same way about waiting, Im not getting any younger so I might as well let it happen when it happens. 

*hugs* sorry about the bfn, it'll happen I just know it. I wish you plenty of baby dust and for me, too. 
Yay for next month:lol:


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> Yes, its all in his timing. I feel the same way about waiting, Im not getting any younger so I might as well let it happen when it happens.
> 
> *hugs* sorry about the bfn, it'll happen I just know it. I wish you plenty of baby dust and for me, too.
> Yay for next month:lol:

Thank you hon and right back at ya. Be so nice being all pregnant together again. 
I'm 16dpo now and I'm on cycle day 29 and I've been wake all night with lower backache and terrible cramps. Just had a pee and when I wiped there was clear CM with red blood in so I think AF is here.


----------



## brittany12

I don’t think my af is regulated yet since I’m still breastfeeding. I’m technically supposed to start today or tomorrow but pretty sure I only just ovulated finally. I think my body kept trying but never did. with my other 2 I had a regular af back by 3 months even though I was exclusively breastfeeding. Totally not complaining though! So ok with not having af! She’s not missed!


----------



## Sander

Well guys this happened


----------



## brittany12

Ah! Congratulations!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Wonderful news @Sander


----------



## Suggerhoney

Omg @Sander I can so see that. Amazing. How are u feeling. 
My AF showed up. I'm on cycle day 7 now so gonna start the OPKs in a day or two. 
I've ordered some more pregnancy tests. 
Omg I'm so happy for you hon. 
:yipee:


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> Omg @Sander I can so see that. Amazing. How are u feeling.
> My AF showed up. I'm on cycle day 7 now so gonna start the OPKs in a day or two.
> I've ordered some more pregnancy tests.
> Omg I'm so happy for you hon.
> :yipee:

Thank you! Actually I’m already feeling all back achy and uncomfortable lol. Third time around and it feels like I’m just jumping right in :rofl:

This was my test from this afternoon, hard to believe we’re doing this again - but it’s definitely our last baby. It’s bittersweet for sure.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Thank you! Actually I’m already feeling all back achy and uncomfortable lol. Third time around and it feels like I’m just jumping right in :rofl:
> 
> This was my test from this afternoon, hard to believe we’re doing this again - but it’s definitely our last baby. It’s bittersweet for sure.
> 
> View attachment 1081197

That one is even darker hon. I'm so excited for you. So will u be due in January? I've worked it out if I fall pregnant this cycle I'll be due around Jan 23rd. Jan and feb are such good times to have babies because ure not all heavily pregnant in the summer. Our eldest son and daughter were both due in feb but my daughter was born in jan because she was 4 weeks early. I loved having a big bump at Christmas. 
I had a dream last night that I had a few postive tests they were first response tests but I kept having postive test dream back in jan and I was still on the pill then so I dought it means anything. 
We conceived Tommy within in the first month of trying but our older son it took about 4 months I did have a chemical pregnancy just b4 tho so not sure if that was why it took longer. 
We had woops back In March and i didnt fall so I'm not sure if this time it will happen right away. I just hope it does happen at some point and that everything goes well. 
Wishing u a supper happy and healthy 9 months hon I'm so happy and so excited for you. Hopfully I'll be joining u soon. 
Anyone else trying???


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> That one is even darker hon. I'm so excited for you. So will u be due in January? I've worked it out if I fall pregnant this cycle I'll be due around Jan 23rd. Jan and feb are such good times to have babies because ure not all heavily pregnant in the summer. Our eldest son and daughter were both due in feb but my daughter was born in jan because she was 4 weeks early. I loved having a big bump at Christmas.
> I had a dream last night that I had a few postive tests they were first response tests but I kept having postive test dream back in jan and I was still on the pill then so I dought it means anything.
> We conceived Tommy within in the first month of trying but our older son it took about 4 months I did have a chemical pregnancy just b4 tho so not sure if that was why it took longer.
> We had woops back In March and i didnt fall so I'm not sure if this time it will happen right away. I just hope it does happen at some point and that everything goes well.
> Wishing u a supper happy and healthy 9 months hon I'm so happy and so excited for you. Hopfully I'll be joining u soon.
> Anyone else trying???

Yes I should be due Jan 4! My older son was born end of May and I liked that better for the same reason - it’s great not to be giant all summer :haha:

That would be cool to be in the same group as you again! Fx :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Yes I should be due Jan 4! My older son was born end of May and I liked that better for the same reason - it’s great not to be giant all summer :haha:
> 
> That would be cool to be in the same group as you again! Fx :)

Thank you hon. I'm not feeling very hopful but we shall see. If I'm not pregnant by July then I'm gonna leave it untill jan to start trying again. Just because I dont want to be due in the summer. I hate being hot lol. Even when I'm not pregnant I'm not a summer fan I'm much more of a autumn winter fan. Yep I'm weird Haha


----------



## Nolimitxox

Jan 4th is my birthday :)


----------



## Demotivated

Congratulations Sander..
You are gonna have your hands full :)


----------



## Teanna

Congrats @Sander!


----------



## brittany12

No more trying over here.. we’ll we could try, but after a vasectomy it’s usually not going to happen! Lol!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Same day, same tree, different year.

Guys....I love him so much. I also want another baby and miss my bump so much :sad2:


----------



## Sander

Oh he’s so adorable Nolimit :cloud9:


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> No more trying over here.. we’ll we could try, but after a vasectomy it’s usually not going to happen! Lol!

Hay u never know hon it does happen;)



Nolimitxox said:


> Same day, same tree, different year.
> 
> Guys....I love him so much. I also want another baby and miss my bump so much :sad2:
> 
> View attachment 1081366

Awwww I love this so much. What a beautiful photo. He is so cute<3



Sander said:


> Oh he’s so adorable Nolimit :cloud9:

Sander how you doing hon? 

AFM
Confusing cycle. Had my peak OPK on Tuesday but no temp rise. Well it did rise slightly from 36.5 to 36.6. 
Slept with my mouth open last night because I had a really really blocked up nose so dont know if that affected it. 
Re took temp about an hour after first temp after my nose had cleared. (Was still in bed) but had a drink about half hour before. And temp had shot up to 37.00 but dont know if I shud log it or not:comp:


----------



## Suggerhoney

The 2ww sucks. Already wanting to pee on things but way to early and now worrying incase I didnt ovulate because of stupid temp. 
Had all the classic ovulation signs. 

Cm 
High soft open cervix
Cramps 
Lower backache
Right hand overy pain 

And my tests were strong 


Really wanna be preggo[-o&lt;


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> The 2ww sucks. Already wanting to pee on things but way to early and now worrying incase I didnt ovulate because of stupid temp.
> Had all the classic ovulation signs.
> 
> Cm
> High soft open cervix
> Cramps
> Lower backache
> Right hand overy pain
> 
> And my tests were strong
> View attachment 1081408
> 
> 
> Really wanna be preggo[-o&lt;

That is a super positive OPK! Fx this is your cycle [-o&lt;

I’m doing good thanks, I got a dating ultrasound for May 25 (can’t remember if I wrote that already). It’s still early so I’m enjoying being symptom free haha. I should have another week or two before it starts :sick:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck @Suggerhoney

Lovely photo @Nolimitxox

Your dating scan will soon be here @Sander

Has hubby had the follow up after his vasectomy @brittany12 

I'm having plenty of ewcm but no positive opk yet, still breastfeeding a gazillion times a day which wont be helping my body, I've enrolled for college to start in September so ideally dont want to catch until later on in the year as I would like a june/July baby so I can still continue with college/uni, but what will be will be x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks @Sander. Having a few weird symptoms but I'm only 5DPO its really really dragging.:shipw:

Have lower backache and cramps in uterine area. Backache feels like I'm about to start AF but not due for another week and a half.:shrug:
Cramps feel much milder to AF cramps.
A few sharp twinges here and there.
Felt a bit sicky yesterday on and off and again this morning when I woke up but very mild .
My back is the main thing that's bothering me it's really achey I have to keep rotating my hips to relieve it a bit.

Niggly headaches
Left sore nipple and pain under left breast when lifting. Right one feels fine.
Cant stop (TMI) pooping :oops:

Cm has been white and a little stretchy and has a really sweet smell.

Will test at 9dpo. Hoping boobs start getting really sore because that's always a giveaway for me.
Dont understand why my lower back is so sore.
Also supper emotional

This waiting is driving me mad. I'm wanting to test so bad but it's to early.:coffee:

Good luck @xxmyheartxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

So all my symptoms vanished today. 
I have zero symptoms now. 
My temp has spiked and has gone from 37.2 to 37.6 but I have a bit of a sore throat. 

Feeling a bit low tbh. 
6dpo and everything is normol. 
Really think I'm out and AF will come.
I know Its still so early but with Tommy and my daughter I'm sure by 6 dpo my boobs were sore.


----------



## Suggerhoney

It's always my first symptom.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies hope ure all ok 
@Sander how are you doing? 

All my symptoms disappeared at 6dpo. 
My temp did spike tho and yesterday it was up but today its dropped alot. 
I'm 8DPO and I did a test with FMU was completely BFN. 
I'm not gonna lie I'm really sad. I was so excited when I had those symptoms and now I just feel deflated. 

I'm definitely out I just know it. My boobs wud definitely be sore by now if I was pregnant and they dont hurt at all. 
No more cramps or backache just nothing. 

I'm really worried my age is effecting it. 
I know it's only been 3 months since I stopped the pill but I just feel like time is running out and I'm getting anxious. 
Wish I cud be more postive but i just feel low. 
I wanna be pregnant again so much and I'm so scared its just not going to happen. 

Sorry for being such a debbie downer. 
Hubby as always is as cool as a cucumber he really believes it will happen and so does my nanna' I really wish I felt as postive as they do.


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies hope ure all ok
> @Sander how are you doing?
> 
> All my symptoms disappeared at 6dpo.
> My temp did spike tho and yesterday it was up but today its dropped alot.
> I'm 8DPO and I did a test with FMU was completely BFN.
> I'm not gonna lie I'm really sad. I was so excited when I had those symptoms and now I just feel deflated.
> 
> I'm definitely out I just know it. My boobs wud definitely be sore by now if I was pregnant and they dont hurt at all.
> No more cramps or backache just nothing.
> 
> I'm really worried my age is effecting it.
> I know it's only been 3 months since I stopped the pill but I just feel like time is running out and I'm getting anxious.
> Wish I cud be more postive but i just feel low.
> I wanna be pregnant again so much and I'm so scared its just not going to happen.
> 
> Sorry for being such a debbie downer.
> Hubby as always is as cool as a cucumber he really believes it will happen and so does my nanna' I really wish I felt as postive as they do.

I’m doing good, thanks Sugger. Just trucking along. I feel like time is going by really slowly. Probably because we never leave, lol. 

I’m sorry you’re feeling out. If it makes you feel better, I was 100% convinced I wasn’t pregnant with my first. We tried for almost 6 months and I felt pregnant every single time except for the time I actually was. Had no symptoms, no sore boobs, nothing. Fast forward to now and I haven’t had any early signs with any of the babies. You’re not out until the witch shows :)


----------



## WishMeABaby

Congrats Sander, I'm so happy and excited for you. H&H9months


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> I’m doing good, thanks Sugger. Just trucking along. I feel like time is going by really slowly. Probably because we never leave, lol.
> 
> I’m sorry you’re feeling out. If it makes you feel better, I was 100% convinced I wasn’t pregnant with my first. We tried for almost 6 months and I felt pregnant every single time except for the time I actually was. Had no symptoms, no sore boobs, nothing. Fast forward to now and I haven’t had any early signs with any of the babies. You’re not out until the witch shows :)

Thanks hon. 
I always get sore boobs about a week b4 AF when pregnant. 
My sore left boob came back at 8dpo and my temp took a huge drop that same day then shot back up yesterday at 9dpo. Now 10dpo and still have the sore boob on the left but right one is starting to feel slightly tender to but not as bad as the left. 
But tests BFN gutted. 
I'm using the same ones as u the [email protected] ones and all BFN.
I did use a clear blue early detection yesterday as well and that was stark white negative. 
Feel so deflated.
Last cycle was a 28 day cycle and I started AF at 16dpo so I'm still really hoping its way to early. 
But i had my BFP with Tommy at 10dpo so feeling out again. 

I never get sore boobs b4 my period tho unless I'm pregnant so I don't know why they are hurting. 
I had some mild sharp cramps in my right overy area on the evening of the day I got the temp dip at 8dpo. 
I hate the 2ww so much. 
My hubbies birthday is on Wednesday and I really wanted to surprise him with a BFP. 
I will do another test later this evening because with Tommy my FMU was always rubbish. Really hope I get a BFP[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Going by ovulation I'd be 3+3 weeks today and going by AF 3 weeks so is that to early?

When did u get a line on the [email protected] tests hon? I'm wondering if I shud re test later today. Maybe this evening because with Tommy my FMU was rubbish. Its just the thought of another BFN.
I swear by 10DPO most women get a postive. I do have some Frer but I refuse to use them untill I see a definite line on the [email protected] cheapies. I just dont want to waste the Frers there so expensive.

Is this one definitely ure last hon or do u think ure have another one.
Did u have any symptoms with the boys. U mite be having girl this time. Will u be finding out?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Any other ladies ttc again in here?


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> Going by ovulation I'd be 3+3 weeks today and going by AF 3 weeks so is that to early?
> 
> When did u get a line on the [email protected] tests hon? I'm wondering if I shud re test later today. Maybe this evening because with Tommy my FMU was rubbish. Its just the thought of another BFN.
> I swear by 10DPO most women get a postive. I do have some Frer but I refuse to use them untill I see a definite line on the [email protected] cheapies. I just dont want to waste the Frers there so expensive.
> 
> Is this one definitely ure last hon or do u think ure have another one.
> Did u have any symptoms with the boys. U mite be having girl this time. Will u be finding out?

I’ve used the [email protected] with all the kids and so far my first squinters have gone like this:
DS1: 10dpo
DS2: 12dpo
Baby3: 7dpo

My evening urine is always better. Also I technically saw something at 6dpo with this baby but didn’t see a more definite line until 8dpo. Definitely the earliest of the bunch. 

Yes this is our last baby. I don’t want to do it again haha. Also all 3 of the kids will be 2.5yrs and younger, so it’s gonna be a little crazy for a while :haha:

I had symptoms with both boys, this time I’ve noticed some nausea but overall I don’t expect to get major symptoms until closer to 7 weeks. 

You should post your tests on the pregnancy test page - even if they’re negative I’m sure we’d all like to line spot with you :p


----------



## Shorty88

Hello ladies :hi:

It's been a long time, I do apologise I am friends with some on insta so have been keeping in contact with them but havent been on here in awhile, i was diagnosed with PND and I struggle to keep in contact with anyone :sad1: I have loads to catch up on.

How is everyone? Crazy time we are living in isnt it? Ireland has been in lockdown since end of March but will be easing out of it next week, missing my family loads 

Cillian is 7 months old now like where has the time gone :shrug:

He is a pudding, no teeth as of yet but he is suffering bad with teething, he is nearly crawling, he is moving backwards at the min but nearly getting the hang of moving forward, loves rolling everywhere and nearly can sit up from lieing down.

Hope everyone babys are keeping well?

Congrats @Sander so exciting.

I got my tubes done after my last c section but I swear I am having loads of pregnancy symptoms I am struggling with heart burn exactly like I would in pregnancy my boobs have sharp pains I'm about 7dpo but there is no way I can be? I know the tubal ligation is pretty definite of no more pregnancies but there has been comments about people still getting pregnant after getting one done :dohh:

I'm sure it's all in my head and I wont be testing till af is late 

Here is Cillian


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> I’ve used the [email protected] with all the kids and so far my first squinters have gone like this:
> DS1: 10dpo
> DS2: 12dpo
> Baby3: 7dpo
> 
> My evening urine is always better. Also I technically saw something at 6dpo with this baby but didn’t see a more definite line until 8dpo. Definitely the earliest of the bunch.
> 
> Yes this is our last baby. I don’t want to do it again haha. Also all 3 of the kids will be 2.5yrs and younger, so it’s gonna be a little crazy for a while :haha:
> 
> I had symptoms with both boys, this time I’ve noticed some nausea but overall I don’t expect to get major symptoms until closer to 7 weeks.
> 
> You should post your tests on the pregnancy test page - even if they’re negative I’m sure we’d all like to line spot with you :p


Hay hon

So 11dpo easy at home had the typical shadows on but woke up feeling sick.
Did a Frer and got the faintest of lines that came up within 2 mins.
I'm so scared tho I'm thinking this may be a chemical my other chemicals were just like this. Felt sick and got faint lines.

I'm sure at 11dpo if all was well it wud be darker. I had a blazing postive at 11dpo with tommy.

I want this to stick so bad but I'm not feeling hopful at all.
I can't even call it a BFP but the line is pink.
Urghhh I hate this,


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Hello ladies :hi:
> 
> It's been a long time, I do apologise I am friends with some on insta so have been keeping in contact with them but havent been on here in awhile, i was diagnosed with PND and I struggle to keep in contact with anyone :sad1: I have loads to catch up on.
> 
> How is everyone? Crazy time we are living in isnt it? Ireland has been in lockdown since end of March but will be easing out of it next week, missing my family loads
> 
> Cillian is 7 months old now like where has the time gone :shrug:
> 
> He is a pudding, no teeth as of yet but he is suffering bad with teething, he is nearly crawling, he is moving backwards at the min but nearly getting the hang of moving forward, loves rolling everywhere and nearly can sit up from lieing down.
> 
> Hope everyone babys are keeping well?
> 
> Congrats @Sander so exciting.
> 
> I got my tubes done after my last c section but I swear I am having loads of pregnancy symptoms I am struggling with heart burn exactly like I would in pregnancy my boobs have sharp pains I'm about 7dpo but there is no way I can be? I know the tubal ligation is pretty definite of no more pregnancies but there has been comments about people still getting pregnant after getting one done :dohh:
> 
> I'm sure it's all in my head and I wont be testing till af is late
> 
> Here is Cillian
> View attachment 1081685

Hi sweet
It is crazy times for sure. Feels like we been in lockdown for ages. It's been about 8 weeks now I think. Crazy. 

Aww little man is so cute hon 

One of my friends had her tubes tied and she got pregnant. Dont want to scare you lol. 
Sadly she miscarried but it proves it does happen. 

I've been having symptoms for a few days and woke up today feeling so neausaus. 
Got the faintest line ever on first response but I'm terrified it's another chemical. I'm 11dpo. 

Period is due on Thursday or friday so hoping its faint because it's still so early. But faint tests like this always end bad for me:-(

Hoping they darken over the next few days. 
Cant believe our little men will be 8 months on 23rd may:shock:

Tommy rolls alot and he tries to move on his belly. He hasnt mastered getting up on his hands and knees yet but I'm sure in no time he will be off. And into everything lol.


----------



## Shorty88

Suggerhoney said:


> Hay hon
> 
> So 11dpo easy at home had the typical shadows on but woke up feeling sick.
> Did a Frer and got the faintest of lines that came up within 2 mins.
> I'm so scared tho I'm thinking this may be a chemical my other chemicals were just like this. Felt sick and got faint lines.
> 
> I'm sure at 11dpo if all was well it wud be darker. I had a blazing postive at 11dpo with tommy.
> 
> I want this to stick so bad but I'm not feeling hopful at all.
> I can't even call it a BFP but the line is pink.
> Urghhh I hate this,
> View attachment 1081689


Defo see a faint line


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Defo see a faint line

Thanks hon. So nervous because it's so faint. It was so dark at 11dpo with tommy. 
Just really hoping this isnt a chemical.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sadly no progression and test today was much fainter. Almost a BFN.
100% it's a chemical have been so upsett all day and crying.
Hubby is being so unsympathetic.
I feel like I dont want to try anymore.
This is my 3rd chemical so I just new with the test being so faint yesterday that it wasnt going to end well.
Oh well it is what it is I gueee it just wasnt meant to be. 
Just hope AF hurries and gets here so I can get this cycle over with. Fed up with having pregnancy symptoms when it's not viable. Good luck to any of you waiting to test I really hope u get the results u want, and I'm really happy for you Sander and excited for you.
I'm so sorry i won't be joining u in the jan group. 
It wud of been so lovely :sad1:


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> Sadly no progression and test today was much fainter. Almost a BFN.
> 100% it's a chemical have been so upsett all day and crying.
> Hubby is being so unsympathetic.
> I feel like I dont want to try anymore.
> This is my 3rd chemical so I just new with the test being so faint yesterday that it wasnt going to end well.
> Oh well it is what it is I gueee it just wasnt meant to be.
> Just hope AF hurries and gets here so I can get this cycle over with. Fed up with having pregnancy symptoms when it's not viable. Good luck to any of you waiting to test I really hope u get the results u want, and I'm really happy for you Sander and excited for you.
> I'm so sorry i won't be joining u in the jan group.
> It wud of been so lovely :sad1:

I’m sorry Sugger :( Hopefully it will happen for you next cycle :hugs:


----------



## WishMeABaby

Shorty88 said:


> Hello ladies :hi:
> 
> It's been a long time, I do apologise I am friends with some on insta so have been keeping in contact with them but havent been on here in awhile, i was diagnosed with PND and I struggle to keep in contact with anyone :sad1: I have loads to catch up on.
> 
> How is everyone? Crazy time we are living in isnt it? Ireland has been in lockdown since end of March but will be easing out of it next week, missing my family loads
> 
> Cillian is 7 months old now like where has the time gone :shrug:
> 
> He is a pudding, no teeth as of yet but he is suffering bad with teething, he is nearly crawling, he is moving backwards at the min but nearly getting the hang of moving forward, loves rolling everywhere and nearly can sit up from lieing down.
> 
> Hope everyone babys are keeping well?
> 
> Congrats @Sander so exciting.
> 
> I got my tubes done after my last c section but I swear I am having loads of pregnancy symptoms I am struggling with heart burn exactly like I would in pregnancy my boobs have sharp pains I'm about 7dpo but there is no way I can be? I know the tubal ligation is pretty definite of no more pregnancies but there has been comments about people still getting pregnant after getting one done :dohh:
> 
> I'm sure it's all in my head and I wont be testing till af is late
> 
> Here is Cillian
> View attachment 1081685

Yes!! I say the same thing, where did the time go? 7months already these little humans :D. Cillian is way cute love his mona lisa smile and his eyes are gorgeous.

Konnor is sitting, rolling, and army crawling. I cant seem to get him on his knees, but he is walking miles in his walker haha:laugh2:. His two bottom teeth broke through so he's blowing spits everywhere and on me. I am so proud of him he is my true love<3.

We finally got him weighted and measure by his pediatrician office and he is 27inches long and weighted 15lbs. When they said 15lbs I said, " Really? only 15? He feels different in arms haha."




Suggerhoney said:


> Sadly no progression and test today was much fainter. Almost a BFN.
> 100% it's a chemical have been so upsett all day and crying.
> Hubby is being so unsympathetic.
> I feel like I dont want to try anymore.
> This is my 3rd chemical so I just new with the test being so faint yesterday that it wasnt going to end well.
> Oh well it is what it is I gueee it just wasnt meant to be.
> Just hope AF hurries and gets here so I can get this cycle over with. Fed up with having pregnancy symptoms when it's not viable. Good luck to any of you waiting to test I really hope u get the results u want, and I'm really happy for you Sander and excited for you.
> I'm so sorry i won't be joining u in the jan group.
> It wud of been so lovely :sad1:

 Aw Sugger, My heart was beating so fast out of excitement for you with your prior post to this one. Im sorry, Hun, nothing we say can filled the hole in your heart atm, but know that we are here for you and rooting you on with whatever decision you choose to follow. Don't give up if you truly want it. Its ok to feel angry, sad, defeated, and so on, but I know you're a strong Woman and you will overcome this little bumb in the road. Just look at your Tommy, another him or her will be on its way soon. Don't give up. :hug:. 
My cycle is all over the place atm the moment I believe because Im breastfeeding. some months is 28 days some 32, but last month i had a blazing opk positive on cd 14 or was 15 i dont remember felt everything and I was cramping alot through out this cycle, but my cycle ended up being 39day. Currently I am on cd 15, on Cd 11 around 11pm at night I was feeling all these ovualtion pains tugging and pulling so I decided to do a opk which I usually dont start testing until cd 13. Opk for cd11 @11pm was negative. The next morning cd12 I had an amost postivie like it was a shade away from control line. cd13 it went back to negative.... and its been that way since. cd 15 and its still negative. I dont know......:shrug: I'll give it til Konnor turns 1, if nothing happens by then I'll contact Drs. :shy:

in the meantime, Happiest Late Mother's Day to you ladies.


----------



## Shorty88

Af showed up today.. and honestly I was a little bit more disappointed than I thought I would be.. I think I have forgotten how hard pregnancy was on me lol.. I just miss POAS lol and my bump..

Hope everyone is keeping well x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies.
AF showed today. I feel relieved but sad at the same time. 
I went back and checked my test with the line on. And the line is still there so this was definitely a chemical. 
All my symptoms went away 2 days ago and my temp took a huge nose dive today I new I was going to start bleeding. 

Still not sure if we shud try again or not. I'm just so scared this will happen again. 
Its horrible getting a positive and then it just getting fainter and fainter instead of darker. 
The last few days have been tough but now I'm bleeing I do feel slightly better but anxious about trying. 
It's so horrible being back to square 1 again. 

I'm trying to see the positives out of this. 
Like it's best this has happened now then getting further down the line and then it happening. So I have to be grateful for that. 
Hopfully we will fall again asap and hopefully next time it will stick and we will have our rainbow. 
I cant bring my self to throw the test away 

Still has the line there. I didnt keep other tests i did after this one because they were so faint u cudnt even see the line in a picture. 

Oh well I've accepted what has happened now at least I know I can still get pregnant. Just hoping next time is a sticky and is healthy. [-o&lt;

@Shorty88 
Are you going to try hon. We mite end up pregnant together and Feb is a great month to have a baby ;)


----------



## Sander

Sorry Sugger, that’s soooooo disappointing :( I really hope June is your month. 

Sorry about af Shorty, it’s amazing how quickly we forget what pregnancy is like isn’t it :haha:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you hon 
I'm devastated but its best now than get further down the line then it happen. 
Its just crappy being back at square one again. 

I'm on cycle day 4 now (its passed midnight) and it's been awful. Very heavy loads of clots and the cramps have been terrible. 

Was ready to throw the towel in on the whole ttc thing but now I'm thinking more strait we have decided to keep trying. 
I've ordered some ,one step, pregnancy tests. I had these with Tommy so I'm hoping there going to bring me some luck. 
Tommy is almost 8 months old now it's crazy how fast it's gone. 

I cant believe ure already over 6weeks pregnant hon thats flown by. 
Wish time wud fly by my end, it feels like forever away untill I ovulate and then the dreaded 2ww again. 
I'm hoping we will fall again this cycle, I'd be due in February. I was in the February due date group with both my son and daughter it's a nice time to have a baby.
I'm only willing to give it another 2 maybe 3 cycles and if I'm not pregnant by then we will be putting in on hold and we will try again in the new year. 
I just cant put myself through this month after month after month it's so hard. 
I cant even rely on symptoms anymore because I had lots of symptoms and it didnt stick, my cycles are between 26 and 28 days so I'll prob lay off testing for as long as I can. 
I just hope I don't have anymore losses it's so upsetting. 
I can never relax in pregnancy anyway after losing my first baby at almost 11 weeks. I saw that baby on a scan at 6 weeks and all was well with a good heartbeat and then going on to lose it that tore me to pieces, 
So I have to be thankful that this pregnancy ended as early as it did. But it does still hurt.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hopfully June will bring me and all the other ladies ttc our blazing :bfp:
And sticky rainbow babies [-o&lt;
:dust:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm so sorry @Suggerhoney :hugs:

Nice to see you @Shorty88 

Good luck @WishMeABaby


----------



## WishMeABaby

Shorty88 said:


> Af showed up today.. and honestly I was a little bit more disappointed than I thought I would be.. I think I have forgotten how hard pregnancy was on me lol.. I just miss POAS lol and my bump..
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well x

I'm sorry about the negative test *hugs* & 
We absolutely forgot about being pregnant, haha, for the ones that are POAS, haha.



Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks ladies.
> AF showed today. I feel relieved but sad at the same time.
> I went back and checked my test with the line on. And the line is still there so this was definitely a chemical.
> All my symptoms went away 2 days ago and my temp took a huge nose dive today I new I was going to start bleeding.
> 
> Still not sure if we shud try again or not. I'm just so scared this will happen again.
> Its horrible getting a positive and then it just getting fainter and fainter instead of darker.
> The last few days have been tough but now I'm bleeing I do feel slightly better but anxious about trying.
> It's so horrible being back to square 1 again.
> 
> I'm trying to see the positives out of this.
> Like it's best this has happened now then getting further down the line and then it happening. So I have to be grateful for that.
> Hopfully we will fall again asap and hopefully next time it will stick and we will have our rainbow.
> I cant bring my self to throw the test away
> View attachment 1081831
> 
> Still has the line there. I didnt keep other tests i did after this one because they were so faint u cudnt even see the line in a picture.
> 
> Oh well I've accepted what has happened now at least I know I can still get pregnant. Just hoping next time is a sticky and is healthy. [-o&lt;
> 
> @Shorty88
> Are you going to try hon. We mite end up pregnant together and Feb is a great month to have a baby ;)

:hug:


Suggerhoney said:


> Hopfully June will bring me and all the other ladies ttc our blazing :bfp:
> And sticky rainbow babies [-o&lt;
> :dust:

FX and back at ya:dust:


xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm so sorry @Suggerhoney :hugs:
> 
> Nice to see you @Shorty88
> 
> Good luck @WishMeABaby

Thank you<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks hon. 

I think the CP has totally messed with my cycle. 
I started doing OPKs on CD 7 and I got 2 blazing positives. 
My temp has shot up today and I'm only on CD9. 
I'm so worried I've ovulated supper early because according to good old dr Google, ovulation b4 day 10 is not good. 
App the egg hasnt had enough time to mature and ure most likely not going to be able to conceive and if u do it will likely end in a chemical pregnancy. 

I feel like I'm already out again. 
Just hoping that it was just a random surge and that I will get another surge in a few days and another temp rise. But not feeling hopful at all. :hissy::cry:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies how are we all doing and how are all the babies getting on?

Tommy is so funny now he has such a character and makes me laugh. 
I think he will be crawling soon. At the moment he just rolls to where he wants to go lol. 
Hes into everything and loves grabbing my phone and head phones. 

Sorry about all my negative ness ladies I was just so bummed about the chemical and that' pregnancy this time is taking longer. 

Weirdly I'm hoping im not pregnant this cycle because it's been really messed up from the chemical. 

I'm alardy 10dpo and only on day 18 of my cycle. A few ladies said they ovulated very early after a chemical to. 
Hopfully next cycle will be back to normol. 
I'm a bit anxious about doing ovulation tests next cycle incase I ovulate to early again but hopfully they will all be negative until day 11 at the earliest. 
Hoping to get a BFP the end of June but if not then it will be onto July. 
I'm trying to stay positive and keeping telling myself it will happen. 

Anyway just thought I'd check in on u all and see how u all are.


----------



## Sander

Hi Sugger :)

We are doing good, Emmett started crawling a few weeks ago and I swear if he had enough balance he would prefer to go straight to walking haha. He’s a good baby, he’s very calm and go with the flow. He’s also on a good schedule so I feel like I can handle both of the kids haha. 

My older son turned 2 today which is so crazy!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Hi Sugger :)
> 
> We are doing good, Emmett started crawling a few weeks ago and I swear if he had enough balance he would prefer to go straight to walking haha. He’s a good baby, he’s very calm and go with the flow. He’s also on a good schedule so I feel like I can handle both of the kids haha.
> 
> My older son turned 2 today which is so crazy!


Hi hon
Awwww amazing. I rekon in the next few weeks Tommy will be off. He loves standing and bas strong legs but he cant stand on his own just yet.

Happy belated to ure son. Its gonna be crazy running around after 3 under 5s hon ure be a supper mum lol.

I can not believe how fast ure pregnancy is going its flying. Hope ure feeling ok?

I'm on CD20 now and 12DPO I took a pregnancy test ([email protected]) at 9dpo 10dpo and today at 12dpo all negative.
I'm due AF this Friday making this cycle very short at just 22 days.
My cycles are normoly 26 to 28 days.

This whole cycle has gone very very slow because I new I was out from very early on.
Feeling anxious about ovulating again to early next cycle but I'm hoping everything will be back to normol and I will ovulate at my normol time of day 12 to 14.
I think I'm gonna be on edge untill I get to at least day 10 of my cycle without a postive OPK. I just want it to hold off untill day 11 at the ealiest.

Wud be awesome to get a BFP at the end of this month. I wud be due around 10th march and wud have the baby at the end of feb so I'd still make it into ure jan/feb due date group hon.

Just hope I dont ovulate to early again. [-o&lt;

Praying for a supper sticky healthy rainbow beanie[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Is there any other ladies in here ttc to?


----------



## Sander

Aw thank you it’s hard for me to believe he’s 2 already.

I know lol I’m gonna need a wine delivery once this baby comes :rofl:

The pregnancy is going ok, I have a SCH so I had spotting and then yesterday I had a big bleed which was scary. It’s cleared up now - I’m hoping I passed the whole clot so that I’ll stop spotting altogether. I have another scan on Friday to check in and see how everything is going, but I can hear baby on the Doppler so I’m thinking/hoping the SCH is gone now.

Hoping June is your month Sugger, I’ve been following along to see how you’ve been doing


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Aw thank you it’s hard for me to believe he’s 2 already.
> 
> I know lol I’m gonna need a wine delivery once this baby comes :rofl:
> 
> The pregnancy is going ok, I have a SCH so I had spotting and then yesterday I had a big bleed which was scary. It’s cleared up now - I’m hoping I passed the whole clot so that I’ll stop spotting altogether. I have another scan on Friday to check in and see how everything is going, but I can hear baby on the Doppler so I’m thinking/hoping the SCH is gone now.
> 
> Hoping June is your month Sugger, I’ve been following along to see how you’ve been doing

Oh gosh hon that must of been terrifying. There’s a few ladies that have them and I think they go away on there own in the end. Seeing blood in pregnancy is the worst it’s so scary. Thanks hon that’s so nice. I really want to get a BFP this month since the 
Chemical I’ve been more determined than ever, I do worry about having another loss but hopefully if I do get pregnant it will be a healthy pregnancy and a healthy baby. 
I think I’ll give it one more cycle after my next cycle and if I’m still not pregnant by the end of July I think I’m gonna put the breaks on this whole TTC thing and hold off untill Jan and then start trying again then.


----------



## Suggerhoney

AF showed ladies urghhh getting so fed up with this.
I only had a 23 day cycle so very short . Hoping this cycle is back to my norm 26 to 28 days. I guess at least my body has had a month to recover from the chemical. Just hope it's all back to normol now. Dreading ovulating to early again:-(


How is everyone doing?


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> AF showed ladies urghhh getting so fed up with this.
> I only had a 23 day cycle so very short . Hoping this cycle is back to my norm 26 to 28 days. I guess at least my body has had a month to recover from the chemical. Just hope it's all back to normol now. Dreading ovulating to early again:-(
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Sorry af showed :( I’ve heard from so many people that a chemical can mess with your cycle, so even though you’re worried try not to think about it until you know once you’ve ovulated this month - then you won’t have to guess whether it’s a one off or not :hugs:

We are doing good, got out and enjoyed the sunshine today! The boys really enjoyed it, they’ve been feeling so cooped up even though we play in the backyard pretty much every day. Elias especially gets excited when we go somewhere new, and Emmett loves stroller rides. He gets so chilled out he almost always falls asleep in there :haha:

I love this picture, just wish Elias would cooperate for the camera haha. He’s always trying to wriggle away and escape :headspin:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Sorry af showed :( I’ve heard from so many people that a chemical can mess with your cycle, so even though you’re worried try not to think about it until you know once you’ve ovulated this month - then you won’t have to guess whether it’s a one off or not :hugs:
> 
> We are doing good, got out and enjoyed the sunshine today! The boys really enjoyed it, they’ve been feeling so cooped up even though we play in the backyard pretty much every day. Elias especially gets excited when we go somewhere new, and Emmett loves stroller rides. He gets so chilled out he almost always falls asleep in there :haha:
> 
> I love this picture, just wish Elias would cooperate for the camera haha. He’s always trying to wriggle away and escape :headspin:
> 
> View attachment 1082448

Thanks hon. I've put up a few posts asking other ladies who have had chemicals if they ovulated to early but not much came back. 
I know I have to be positive but it's so hard. 
I'll be ok as long as I dont ovulate b4 day 11. 

I am worried it's down to my age. Reading about pre menopause and how cycles get shorter and ovulation gets earlier has freaked me out. 
But like u said chemicals can mess with ure hormones. 
Most womon I spoke to said they ovulated later after there chemicals. 

It was the knowing I was out from very early on in my last cycle. I didnt even get to have the tww because i new i was out as soon as I got that positive OPK on day 7. 
And that totally sucked. 

I'm not sure if I will carry on ttc if I ovulate to early again because it's just never going to happen. 
I think thats what is getting me is knowing that a to short follicular phase and early ovulation means I wont be able to get pregnant and if I do it will just end in Misscarige. 

I keep telling myself it was just the chemical but how can I be sure? 

I love that photo of you and ure babies hon so cute.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi everyone how are we all doing. 
Tommy is so close to crawling now. Hes started doing army man across the floor it's so funny. He gets on his knees and elbows and rocks. 
I think he will be off soon. Watch out lol. I can not believe he is 9 months old like wow. 

AFM 
I got my very strong peak OPK on CD13. 
Had positives all day but the last one I did was in the evening and It was darker. Which I didnt think was possible. 
Its almost 1am so I'm now on CD14. Will test again later today to see if the lines are going lighter. 
Had so much egg white stuff this cycle compared to my last 3 cycles. 
I'm really hoping that's a good sign. Even with the chemical pregnancy there wasnt much egg white cm at all. 
Really hope this is our month. 

How is everyone else getting on and all the babies. 
We've figured it out that if we fall pregnant this cycle there will be 18 months between tommy and that baby which is perfect. 
Praying this will be it and we get a supper healthy sticky beanie. 
Looking forward to actually start using my pregnancy test stash lol. 
Seriously ladies its embarrassing I cud open a small shop hahahahaha. 

Anyway hope you all good. 

So happy this cycle is back to normol. Let's hope it ends with a BFP[-o&lt;


----------



## Sander

Yes can’t believe how big the babies are getting!

We are doing good, same old same old haha. 

I’m glad your cycle went back to normal Sugger, sounds like you have a good chance at a bfp this cycle!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Yes can’t believe how big the babies are getting!
> 
> We are doing good, same old same old haha.
> 
> I’m glad your cycle went back to normal Sugger, sounds like you have a good chance at a bfp this cycle!

Hi hon 
Yeah I think I O yesterday on CD 14. So I'm 1dpo now. 
The ovulation pain was awfull this cycle soni hope that means a good juicy eggo was released. 
I really hope this is our month. 
So scared about having another chemical or a later loss. 
We've been trying for 3 months now I know that's not long really but it feels like forever.


----------



## Suggerhoney

How are you doing? Ure almost in 2nd tri wow. 
Thats amazing hon.


----------



## Sander

Our first took 6 months active trying to conceive - it felt like a LIFETIME. I really feel for those ladies who try for years, TTC is not for the faint of heart. I hope this is your month too :hugs:

I am doing good :) I know it’s gone by so quickly. Each pregnancy races by faster than the last haha. Finally feeling a bit better so that’s been nice, trying to enjoy the backyard with my boys while we have the nice hot weather. It’s been hard being stuck at home all the time but it’s pretty much what we were doing before having 2 little ones!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Our first took 6 months active trying to conceive - it felt like a LIFETIME. I really feel for those ladies who try for years, TTC is not for the faint of heart. I hope this is your month too :hugs:
> 
> I am doing good :) I know it’s gone by so quickly. Each pregnancy races by faster than the last haha. Finally feeling a bit better so that’s been nice, trying to enjoy the backyard with my boys while we have the nice hot weather. It’s been hard being stuck at home all the time but it’s pretty much what we were doing before having 2 little ones!

Yeah I know I feel so bad for them womon its horrible and so unfair. 

I think I'm 2dpo but already feeling out. Dont know why. 

It's going to be blazing hot here this week. We dont air con in our houses in england so it's real hard when it's really hot. All we have is fans and they dont do much. 
It gets so humid here. It's kinda that sticky sweaty horrible heat. 
We have a lazy spar so I will go in that but wont use the bubbles just incase I am pregnant. 

I'm very bloated but its prob my IBS. I've been tho it's a bit weird. 
Back feels a little achey but not to bad. 

Ovulation pain was real bad this cycle so I really hope that it means something good. 

Ahhh this 2ww is gonna drag. 
Have so many pregnancy tests its embarrassing lol.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sending lots of luck @Suggerhoney


----------



## WishMeABaby

Im so excited for you Sugger FX for you.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies. 
I'm 8DPO now and have no symptoms at all.i think I will be out again:-(

I'm feeling very low today and getting fed up with ttc. 
It's been 5 cycles now of charting and OPKs and it's just getting to that point where I'm thinking its never going to happen. 

I know it's still early but I'm almost certain I had sore boobs by now with both Tommy and our DD and they do not hurt at all. 
I havent even felt a twinge:-(

AF is due on Saturday


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ok so after complaining of no symptoms. 
I started having a very few very mild like twinges in my right overy area. 
Then I started getting it in my left overy area but more intence. 
Felt like a very sharp stitch kind of pain. Its kept coming and going. 
Its gone off now but every now and again its does it again.

Hmmmm.


----------



## Sander

How’s it going today Sugger?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi hon. 
So after the stitch pains my right breast became tender to touch. 
Got me really excited. 
Temp dropped at 9dpo, and today was 10dpo and it was still down. I did have a 3 day temp drop with Tommy and it was implantation. 
But I have been testing with cheapies since 8dpo and all negative. 
Even today 10dpo negative. 
Still have a slightly tender right breast but diesjt seem quite as tender as yesterday so think it may be fading away. 

I have a spot that's appeared at the side of my nose. 
I've also noticed I've been feeling more tired
And I have white cm that looks a bit like some snot or wallpaper paste. It stretches a little to. 
Fertility friend has me down for AF on sunday but it may come Saturday or sunday because I always have a 15 to 16 day LP. 

Not had any cramps or anything today. 
Feeling really out again to be honest because I had my BFP at 10dpo with Tommy. 
I'm pretty sure I'm out again hon.

It's so deflating. 
And so hard. Getting fed up of seeing constant BFNs.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry to be such a Debbie Downer hon but its just so hard. 
Maybe I'm jumping guns a bit and I shudnt compare things with Tommy. 
I mean what's the saying, every pregnancy is different. 
Hopfully my temp will shoot back up and I will get a BFP. 
I'll be totally shocked if I do tho. 

I know it will happen eventually I have always had a gut feeling we will have one more. My husband feels the same way but its the when. 
I think I will give it one more cycle and if it dont happen I mite take a break and start trying again in Jan. 
I'm not really wanting to be due in the summer because our summers here are hot and humid and we have no aircon. Theres no way of getting away from the heat and humidity. Its just hell. 
But at the same time I want to be pregnant so bad that I'm almost willing to just keep trying and if I'm due in the summer I'll just have to deal with it. 
I havent used a Frer yet I do have them but I'm to scared to use them. I've only been using [email protected] the ones with the new handle with [email protected] written on them. And I've also used mommed, onestep and clinical guard. 
All I get is the silly v v v faint shadow lines which they give anyway even when not pregnant. 

I got my first BFP with Tommy at 10dpo with CB early detection but I dont have any of those. And at 11dpo with Tommy i got a blazing positive on Frer. 

I'm just terrified of catching another chemical hon:-(

I will just see what my temp does. And may be if it shoots up I will use a Frer. 
But part of me is wanting to wait to see if AF comes. But I'm not due until sat or sun and that feels like ages away


----------



## Sander

You’re still so early Sugger, especially if af isn’t due until the weekend - you must have a long LP! Otherwise you might not be 10dpo yet. I’ve seen your chart and it doesn’t look 100% clear what day you ovulated? Anyhow I’m really crossing my fingers for you. Maybe this is an implantation dip in which case you shouldn’t see a positive for another day or two :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> You’re still so early Sugger, especially if af isn’t due until the weekend - you must have a long LP! Otherwise you might not be 10dpo yet. I’ve seen your chart and it doesn’t look 100% clear what day you ovulated? Anyhow I’m really crossing my fingers for you. Maybe this is an implantation dip in which case you shouldn’t see a positive for another day or two :)

I do hon. I always start bleeding at 15 or 16DPO.
So that will be this Saturday or sunday.
Temp plummeted today but still above cover line. I didnt sleep well tho and that can effect it.
Been having cramps and lower backache all day which is is odd because AF is still another 4 to 5 days away.
The cramps are much milder than AF tho and getting alot of stitch sharp dragging pains in my left and right overy area. .
No bleeding or anything. Not even spotting. Keep thinking I've started bleeding but it's always cm.
I guess only time will tell.
I'm calling myself out for now so I dont get my Hope's up to much.
If my temp does shoot up tommorow I may do another Frer.
If not then it's on to July and our 4th cycle trying.


Coronavirus is on the up again here so a part of me is thinking of putting ttc on hold until next year.
Theres rumours were all gonna be put on lockdown again and I dont know if I wanna be pregnant if the virus Is going to be bad again.
I wudnt want to have to go to scans and things without my husband.

Stupid virus.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm out. Tested today at 12dpo negative on free and temp is still low. 
On to month 4 of trying :-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

hi ladies how are wel all doing.


----------



## Sander

Hi Sugger, we’re doing good thanks. Emmett is crazy, he’s started to learn how to scream so he loves practicing that, lol. I can’t believe he’s over 9 months already, this first year is just flying by. It’s a little bit sad! 

How are you doing?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Hi Sugger, we’re doing good thanks. Emmett is crazy, he’s started to learn how to scream so he loves practicing that, lol. I can’t believe he’s over 9 months already, this first year is just flying by. It’s a little bit sad!
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> View attachment 1084725

Awwww he is so cute. Yes Tommy loves the sound of his own voice lol. 
He does army man along the floor he still hasn't mastered crawling properly yet haha. 
Tommy is almost 10 months old now. It does go fast.

And oh my i can't believe ure almost half way through ure pregnancy. That has absolutely flown hon wowsers. 

Sadly I did have another chemical pregnancy. 
I had a horrible AF very very heavy bleeding and alot of clots some were very big just like with the April chemical. 
I've also O very early again just like after my april loss. 
It still hasn't been confirmed yet but i had peak opks on CD8 and CD9. 
I dont normally get a peak until CD12 or CD13 but it seems these chemicals mess with my cycle and make me O supper early. 
Just for FF to confirm but I think im around 5 6 or possibly 7dpo. 
I have right tender brest at the top but just my right one. 
Not gonna get my hopes up tho becuase its probably nothing. 
Still holding on to hope that I will get my BFP and sticky baby. 
Im not gonna give up im gonna keep on trying. 
My nanna is convinced ill be pregnant soon. 
We wud be due in April if i am now but if not May wud be nice. My husbands birthday is in May.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Here is my cheeky little man.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Do u know what ure having yet?


----------



## Sander

Sorry to hear about your chemical Sugger :( I have all my fingers crossed for you this cycle - I’ll keep an eye on the pregnancy tests thread for when you start testing! Tommy is so handsome, he has gorgeous blue eyes :)

Yes! We’re having our 3rd boy :) We planned on this baby being our last, but it’s hard for me to imagine being done completely. I think for now we’ll take a break and revisit the idea in a couple of years. All 3 kids are roughly 2.5 years apart, so it would be nice to have a bit of a bigger gap if we do decide on a 4th. It all depends on how this delivery goes though - if my doctor thinks I’ll be ok for a third C-section


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Sorry to hear about your chemical Sugger :( I have all my fingers crossed for you this cycle - I’ll keep an eye on the pregnancy tests thread for when you start testing! Tommy is so handsome, he has gorgeous blue eyes :)
> 
> Yes! We’re having our 3rd boy :) We planned on this baby being our last, but it’s hard for me to imagine being done completely. I think for now we’ll take a break and revisit the idea in a couple of years. All 3 kids are roughly 2.5 years apart, so it would be nice to have a bit of a bigger gap if we do decide on a 4th. It all depends on how this delivery goes though - if my doctor thinks I’ll be ok for a third C-section

Awww thank you hon he has his dads eyes lol. 

Thanks for the support hon. 
I've already caved and tested today but it was BFN. Im not sure how many DPO i am yet tho and im only on CD16 so way to early yet. 

I was advised by a doctor not to to test until AF is due so may wait it out but if I still have sore boobs at 10 or 11dpo I may test again. 

Congratulations on another sweet little boy hon thats amazing. They will all be so close it will be lovely. 
We have decided to stay team yellow if i do get pregnant. 
It will definitely have to be our last baby with me being 40 but saying that we have ladies in our July testing group that are 44 and 46 so ill never say never 100% . 
After having my DD in 2013 I felt so done and wasn't broody at all. 
But when she hit 5 I started feeling broody again. 
But for some reason after having Tommy I missed my bump so much and got really low and hated seeing womon with bumps. 
It only lasted a little while and then i was OK but I new i wanted another. 

Hopfully it will happen soon. I cant wait to have a bump. 
Even if we are just blessed with one more i wud be happy. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

I was thinking of putting ttc in hold until after the new year but im still not sure yet. We have tried this cycle and will try next cycle and then ill go from there. 
May take a break and start trying again in January or February. 
Will just see how I feel. 
Bit uneasy about being due in the summer. But we are in July now and its been very pleasant and not to hot at all. 
But in England it can get very hot and there is no air con so u can't really get away from it. 

But i managed to carry tommy all through the summer and it was warm when I had him so im sure I can do it again. 
Its nice to have birthdays in the summer. U can do so much more like go on day outing etc. 
Our DD was a jan baby and its always freezing here in jan so we don't do much.


----------



## Sander

I really hope it happens for you soon Sugger! Being due in summer is no fun, but if it works out that way it’ll be worth it for another sweet baby :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry hon. 
Not really in a good place. 

Was having alot of symptoms 
Heightened sence of smell at the same time as being congested. 

Neasea that only eating wud make it go
Sore tender right breast on the top
Dizzy spells. 
Temp above 37c
I was getting so excited but ive woken up today and my temp has plummeted and all symptoms have vanished. 
Been crying all morning. 

Have no idea what DPO i am.
It can be as much as 11dpo or as less as 9dpo. 
Took a cheapie test with FMU and got very faint shadows on both but I never trust shadows. 

I didnt start temping untill cd6 so FF still hasnt confirmed O. But if i put a random temp in on cd5 it gives me cross hairs on CD8. Way to early. 
Femometer is saying i O on CD13 but I had my positive OPKs on cd8 and cd9 and my last lot of ewcm on cd10 so day 13 makes no sence at all. 

I guess its onto month 5 of trying. 
If im still not pregnant then I will prob stop trying and start again in January. 

Its really taking its toll now and emotionally I'm not coping. 
I was so excited because of all the symptoms and now i feel heartbroken. 
I can't keep going through this month after month its just so hard. 

I was watching a TV show called 90 day fiance and they went to a fertility specialist in Africa and she said when a womon reaches 40 fertility declines by 95%. 

I don't stand a chance do i:cry:


----------



## Sander

Aw hun, you’re not out till the witch shows. Faint shadows are better than a BFN! Maybe it’s just an implantation dip :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

I think the boob tenderness is back but only very very slightly. I really wish they wud start hurting real bad. There were getting more tender but it seems to of eased right off. 

I really hope it is a implantation dip. 
All I want is a healthy sticky beanie. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## LNWXO

Congrats @Sander thats amazing! Your a lot braver than me haha!

I’m currently 4 days late and absolutely freaking out. As much as I love my boys I don’t think I can cope with another lol. 

I’m going to take a test today! Scared haha. 

Everyone’s little babas on here are so so beautiful I can’t cope! My little Miles is nearly crawling. He’s such a chubby little thing! 
Xx


----------



## LNWXO

Omg send help I’m so scared lol


----------



## Sander

Wow congrats LNWXO!!!!! 

You’ll be ok, it’s crazy but it’s fun :p


----------



## LNWXO

Thank you! 
I gained a lot of weight with Miles and I’m 4 stone heavier than I want to be. I’m also worried about the sickness and the tiredness with 2 kids lol xx


----------



## Sander

I didn’t lose all the weight from Emmett either and started 10lbs heavier than when I started with my oldest, and 20lbs heavier than when I started with Emmett ](*,) So far I’ve lost about 10lbs which is good, but I do that every pregnancy, then gain that and 20 more by the end :shock:

I try and give myself a break saying I had 3 babies in 2.5 years, but it’s hard seeing giant numbers on the scale!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations @LNWXO you will be fine.
All have mine have small gaps bar 3 and 4, lots of fun x


----------



## LNWXO

I must admit girls. I’m really not sure what I’m going to do. I can’t even believe I’m saying it. For someone that has had recurrent miscarriages I’m just very confused. I don’t want to have a baby I don’t want. If that makes sense. I feel so so mean :( xx


----------



## Sander

LNWXO said:


> I must admit girls. I’m really not sure what I’m going to do. I can’t even believe I’m saying it. For someone that has had recurrent miscarriages I’m just very confused. I don’t want to have a baby I don’t want. If that makes sense. I feel so so mean :( xx

Are you worried about not having enough help? I’m sure it’s a lot to process right now, take some time for it to settle in and see how you feel :hugs:


----------



## LNWXO

Sander said:


> Are you worried about not having enough help? I’m sure it’s a lot to process right now, take some time for it to settle in and see how you feel :hugs:

i wouldn’t say it was that. More that I don’t think I could mentally cope. I suffered with pnd with my first but I didn’t with Miles. However I find most days so hard and I just cannot even imagine how it would be with another. It stresses me out just thinking about it :( x


----------



## Sander

LNWXO said:


> i wouldn’t say it was that. More that I don’t think I could mentally cope. I suffered with pnd with my first but I didn’t with Miles. However I find most days so hard and I just cannot even imagine how it would be with another. It stresses me out just thinking about it :( x

Sorry :( How is your OH feeling?


----------



## LNWXO

Sander said:


> Sorry :( How is your OH feeling?

He just said it was my final decision but he did say that if someone had asked him if he wanted another he would say no and he would rather not but it is what it is. He’s very supportive bless him. He’s worried that if I don’t continue with the pregnancy I may regret it. I kinda just have a gut feeling though. I have had 9 miscarriages since 2012 and I just can’t believe these words are coming out of my mouth x


----------



## Sander

That’s so good he’s supportive of you :hugs:

I know this is sort of an unusual suggestion since you have 2 babies, but have you thought about adoption? 

I mean, this sounds terrible, but if you have a history of loss and you’re still very early, maybe just giving it a couple weeks would both give you time to think about it and see if the pregnancy is even viable ❤️


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sending you lots of hugs @LNWXO I'm glad that your oh is supportive :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations on the BFP



Sorry ive not been on for a while im really not in a good place. 

Im Currently going through my 3rd chemical pregnancy in a row and im absolutely broken and my heart is in bits. 

I had positive tests on many different brands and they started going darker but then went fainter. 

I started pouring with blood yesterday. 

We have been trying for almost 6 months with 3 losses. 

Having one Misscarige is horrible but having 3 in a row is devastating. 

I hate my stupid old body so much and feel like such a failure.


----------



## Sander

I’m sorry Sugger :hugs: I watched your tests and I’m so disappointed for you. I think I saw on another thread they will give you an appointment with the hospital now that you’ve been trying 6 months right? Hopefully they will be able to help you and maybe get you on progesterone!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Im ringing them tommorow. Im not sure they will do much its different here to the US. But hopfully they will take it seriously. 
Im hoping its nothing serious and just something that can be easily fixed with medication. 

But at the same time im terrified to be told bad news. 
I still want to try but I dont want to keep having losses. 

I feel so sad and empty 

I hope and pray one day I will get my rainbow, but its seeming like a dream thats never going to happen :cry:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

They should refer you to the recurrent miscarriage clinic, as you have lost 3, they will do basic blood to check hormone levels, progesterone etc and then go from there. Sending you hugs again hun, I know how heartbreaking it is, but like I said on your other thread, 75mg of aspirin from bfp, which my consultant advised to do so,I feel certainly made the difference as I carried both my sons x


----------



## LNWXO

I’m so sorry Suggar! :( xoxo


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> They should refer you to the recurrent miscarriage clinic, as you have lost 3, they will do basic blood to check hormone levels, progesterone etc and then go from there. Sending you hugs again hun, I know how heartbreaking it is, but like I said on your other thread, 75mg of aspirin from bfp, which my consultant advised to do so,I feel certainly made the difference as I carried both my sons x


Hi hon 
Im having 2 lots of bloodtests done but I have to wait until next cycle because there so busy. 
I have to have the first blood draw between cd1-5 and then another 7 days b4 AF then it takes 2 weeks to get results. 
So that takes me to October. 

We may give it one last shot this cycle but only if i don't ovulate b4 day 12. 
If i O to early then we won't be trying. 
Im on cd7 now. 

After this cycle we will hold of ttc and start trying again around December/January time. 

Doctor thinks it may be age related but im hoping if there is something wrong its just something like low progesterone and they can give me tablets. 

I hope one day I get my most wanted rainbow baby.[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Im cd11 and opks are still negative. 
So we are giving it one last shot this cycle. 
B4 all the bloodtests next cycle. 

Praying for a miracle rainbow baby and a blazing BFP this cycle[-o&lt;


----------



## Sander

Hopeful for you Sugger!


----------



## Shorty88

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone is keeping safe and well in this crazy time.

I have been lurking but haven't comment much apologies.

Cillian is 11 months on the 23rd :shock: I cant belive I am planning his first birthday for next month.. where has the time gone :shrug:

Cillian has two teeth (bottom) the ones on the top are cutting at the moment.

He is crawling everywhere, starting to stand on his own not holding onto anything and is able to cruise along the sofas. Can say a couple of words.



Big congrats @LNWXO 3 babies is hard work but so worth it x

@Sander I cant believe you are half way through your pregnancy, hope you are keeping well x

@Suggerhoney best of luck in this cycle i hope you get your bfp xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww @Shorty88 he is so cute and it's amazing he is doing so much. 
Tommy will also be 11 months old on 23rd August i can't believe he is almost 1 its gone so fast. 
He is still doing army man but can also crawel properly, he's just got to grips with that this past week or so. He has no teeth at all yet but i think some are close. 
He says a few words. He waves and he claps. 
He makes me melt. 

Thank you for ure good wishes. 
Im 3dpo well 4dpo now as its gone midnight. 
I ovulated on cycle day 13 so im hoping if we have caught again that this one is extra sticky and healthy. 

If it turns out this is not my month then we are putting ttc on hold untill around December/January time. 
Or maybe Feb. Will just see how I feel at the time. 

Good to see u back here hon.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good to see you back @Shorty88 

Keeping everything crossed for you this cycle @Suggerhoney 

Ds3 is 11 months 1/9 and I start my new job then, I am so nervous!!!

Hes crawling, climbing everything, cruising the settee and will use his walker to walk the living room as well. Still only has 2 teeth but the others are close.
Hes still a rubbish sleeper but all of children have being so I'm used to it, he doesnt really feed off me much now, though hes worked out how to pull my tops down :haha:

I hope everyone is keeping well and safe, I cant believe our babies will be turning 1 soon x


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Good to see you back @Shorty88
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you this cycle @Suggerhoney
> 
> Ds3 is 11 months 1/9 and I start my new job then, I am so nervous!!!
> 
> Hes crawling, climbing everything, cruising the settee and will use his walker to walk the living room as well. Still only has 2 teeth but the others are close.
> Hes still a rubbish sleeper but all of children have being so I'm used to it, he doesnt really feed off me much now, though hes worked out how to pull my tops down :haha:
> 
> I hope everyone is keeping well and safe, I cant believe our babies will be turning 1 soon x

Thanks hon. 8dpo today and temp went dropped. Really thought i was out but alot of ladies think its a implantation dip. I hope they are right. 
Been having a few symptoms so hopfully this will finally be month. 
Have tested 7dpo and today 8dpo but BFN but I know its still early. 

Symptoms so far
2dpo to 4dpo 
Mild cramps
Lower back ache
Niggles in overies
Headaches 

7dpo
Dizzy spell
Vivid dreams
Lots of wind (lol)
Bloated
Itchy nipples and tender right nipple.
Temps have been very high the past few days but plumeted today. 
8dpo (today) 
Poking pains in overies all night and today. 
Slight sore right nipples
Neasea in morning but mild. 
Tiredness and no energy.


----------



## Suggerhoney

12dpo and BFN in so sad:( I really feel its never going to happen for us:cry:


----------



## Sander

Sorry Sugger :( Hopefully your blood tests give you some answers - at least maybe they’ll take you more seriously if you have a progesterone problem :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm sorry @Suggerhoney :hugs:


----------



## playgirl666

Just found out today that I'm pregnant with baby 5! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

@playgirl666 I know I've already said it on Facebook but congratulations again. 

@Sander 
Thanks hon. Well im not sure if I will get any help if it is progesterone. 
I was told by a lady on here who also had 3 back to back losses, and it was to do with progesterone but the doctors wudnt perscribe her nothing for it. 
Apparently here in the UK they don't like prescribing it so im feeling anxious. 

I've brought this worry up over in the August testing thread and was told not to listen to that lady that they absolutely will perscribe progesterone or even clomid here in the UK. 
Another lady also told me its ok to carry on trying next cycle even with the bloodtests but im gonna double check with the nurse when I have the first blooddraw. 
If she says we can then im gonna give it another go. 
I was gonna stop trying from now on but it makes me feel to sad. 
If im still not pregnant by the end of 
September then I will put TTC on hold and give my body a rest in October and November and prob start trying again in December. 

Im very anxous about these tests tho and what the results may reveal. 
I just hope its nothing that's gonna prevent me from ever having a healthy pregnancy again. 

My nanna is still convinced i will be having another baby next year. She's always been a bit physic so I hope she is right. 


I just hate this part so much. The part where ure out and u have to wait for AF. 
Im due Friday or Saturday. 
Wud love to still be in with a chance this cycle but all the pregnancy symptoms I had vanished at 11dpo. 
I just hope im not having a 4th chemical pregnancy:-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm sorry @Suggerhoney :hugs:

Thanks hon. I feel so heartbroken I've been crying for 2 days solid. We went to tecos yesterday and I cried in there over seeing a pregnant lady. 
I cry when I see BFPs becuase I want it so bad. But it is what it is. 
I just thought I wud of been pregnant by now. 
It breaks my heart


----------



## Suggerhoney

Looking at my chart i think my progesterone is probably ok. My temp is still high. 
I know it will plumet on the day of AF tho. It always does but I think that's the norm.


----------



## brittany12

Congrats on baby 5! 

sorry sugger! Hope things work out for you! Your chart looks great though in all honesty.. keep in mind most healthy couples take up to a year to get pregnant! I know that seems like forever but you just have to stay positive!

As for me.. I’m in denial that my baby will soon be 1!! I can’t believe it at all! It makes me so sad the chapter of my like of having and infant is over. I wish at times we would have had 1 more and not done the vasectomy yet, but we did and there’s times where 3 is more than enough. I’m grateful for my 3 healthy babies and my DH doesn’t want more... but I know if I did and he didn’t have the vasectomy he would be fine with another... it would just be tough for him to ever have all the kids if we had 4 because his truck wouldn’t be able to carry them all.. anyway it’s me just rambling because I have baby fever lol! 

hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Sander

Congrats playgirl! You are going to be super busy!! :)

Sorry Sugger, I hope your blood tests give you some answers and you can still TTC in the meantime. 

Brittany I know what you mean! We’re still a few months from meeting #3 and I’m already working out if we could go for a fourth :rofl: I’d like to give it one more shot to see if we can’t get a girl out of DH, but we’ll see how it goes with this baby. 

Emmett started walking today (!!!) I was shocked. Elias didn’t start until he was 11.5 months, Emmett is just over 10 months. I guess he learned by watching his big brother, lol. Some things are trickier when they can walk, but honestly I preferred it when Elias learned, and I’m hoping the boys can play together more evenly matched now that they’re both on 2 feet :)


----------



## LNWXO

Hi everyone!

Congrats playgirl! :)

Aww girls I know I cannot believe how fast this year has gone!! They are all growing up far too fast!

Suggar, I really hope you are ok xx

I never updated our group, as I was in a very confused phase at the time. But after deciding to keep the baby, we unfortunately lost the baby a few days later. I’ve been dealing with some guilt as I kept thinking maybe if I had never considered ending the pregnancy at the start it wouldn’t of happened. It was my karma.

Here’s a picture from yesterday of me and Miles. I haven’t put one on here since he was basically a newborn.
And I find it’s hard to take a picture of him still nowadays so this is as good as it gets haha. X


----------



## Sander

I’m sorry for your loss LNXWO :( Planned or not, I’m sure it was very hard to lose your LO after much deliberation. Don’t blame yourself :hugs:

Miles is adorable!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm so sorry @LNWXO :hugs: 
Gorgeous photo of you both x

Congratulations @playgirl666 I cant wait to start ttc next year

Lovely to hear off you @brittany12 it's scary to think our babies will be turning 1 so soon

How exciting @Sander I dont think ds3 is to far off now, more confidence is needed I think. Your pregnancy seems to be flying by.

I hope you are ok @Suggerhoney ttc is hard at the best of times :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Congrats on baby 5!
> 
> sorry sugger! Hope things work out for you! Your chart looks great though in all honesty.. keep in mind most healthy couples take up to a year to get pregnant! I know that seems like forever but you just have to stay positive!
> 
> As for me.. I’m in denial that my baby will soon be 1!! I can’t believe it at all! It makes me so sad the chapter of my like of having and infant is over. I wish at times we would have had 1 more and not done the vasectomy yet, but we did and there’s times where 3 is more than enough. I’m grateful for my 3 healthy babies and my DH doesn’t want more... but I know if I did and he didn’t have the vasectomy he would be fine with another... it would just be tough for him to ever have all the kids if we had 4 because his truck wouldn’t be able to carry them all.. anyway it’s me just rambling because I have baby fever lol!
> 
> hope everyone is doing well!


So good to hear from you hon and thank u for ure kind words.
Hopfully I will get pregnant with my rainbow soon, I dont mind if it takes another few months just as long as it happens.
I think we're going to try again in September if the nurse says we can. I cant see it causing any problems because all the bloods do is check hormones b4 ovulation and then the second lot of bloods check hormones after O so I cant see us trying making a difference with that but I will clear it with the nurse first.

I know what u mean hon. Tommy will be 1 on sep 23rd I cant believe our babies are all soon turning 1. It all feels like just last week we first started posting our BFPS in the group. Now there a whole new October thread who will soon be having there babies. It really does go by so fast.




Sander said:


> Congrats playgirl! You are going to be super busy!! :)
> 
> Sorry Sugger, I hope your blood tests give you some answers and you can still TTC in the meantime.
> 
> Brittany I know what you mean! We’re still a few months from meeting #3 and I’m already working out if we could go for a fourth :rofl: I’d like to give it one more shot to see if we can’t get a girl out of DH, but we’ll see how it goes with this baby.
> 
> Emmett started walking today (!!!) I was shocked. Elias didn’t start until he was 11.5 months, Emmett is just over 10 months. I guess he learned by watching his big brother, lol. Some things are trickier when they can walk, but honestly I preferred it when Elias learned, and I’m hoping the boys can play together more evenly matched now that they’re both on 2 feet :)

Thanks hon. My temp plumeted today but still not due AF for 2 to 3 days. I guess I just have to wait now for it to start.
I think we will try again in September. Im sure it shud be OK and shudnt interfere with the bloodtests.
Maybe if I get pregnant they will see what the progesterone levels are in pregnancy and no more why I have had back to back losses.
If September is not our month either then I will give my body a little rest for 2 cycles and go back to trying around December time.
I always find Sep Oct and Nov go by so fast with Xmas and all the other things so I dont mind taking a break during that time.
December will be good to start again because I will be so busy I won't be to focused on ttc if u know what I mean.
Providing there's nothing preventing me having another baby i will keep trying i will not give up.




LNWXO said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Congrats playgirl! :)
> 
> Aww girls I know I cannot believe how fast this year has gone!! They are all growing up far too fast!
> 
> Suggar, I really hope you are ok xx
> 
> I never updated our group, as I was in a very confused phase at the time. But after deciding to keep the baby, we unfortunately lost the baby a few days later. I’ve been dealing with some guilt as I kept thinking maybe if I had never considered ending the pregnancy at the start it wouldn’t of happened. It was my karma.
> 
> Here’s a picture from yesterday of me and Miles. I haven’t put one on here since he was basically a newborn.
> And I find it’s hard to take a picture of him still nowadays so this is as good as it gets haha. X
> View attachment 1086667

Im am so very sorry for ure loss
Please dont blame ure self and think this is karma. Its not.
Im a Christian and God really wudnt do that.
So what u freaked because the pregnancy wasn't planned. Its a natural response.
At the end of the day u changed, u cudnt go through with it so please dont blame yourself.
Sadly Misscariges are just v v v common.
I hate them so much they are horrible.
I've had 6 possibly 7 in total with 3 or 4 of them being this year alone.
And I know how heartbreaking it is. But its nothing to do with anything we have done.

I lost my first baby at almost 11 weeks and I blamed myself so much.
I actually made myself ill.
But ive learnt over the years that it wudnt of been down to anything I wud of done.
Its just sadly so common esp in the first trimester.
Sending u the biggest hugs right now.


----------



## Teanna

Congrats on the new pregnancy @playgirl666. I'm getting baby fever again too but won't be trying for another couple years. Jocelynn is almost walking now too and turns 10 months old tomorrow. I can't believe it's almost been a year since we were all patiently waiting for our babies.


----------



## playgirl666

Done a digi today :) x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Got to love a digi :cloud9:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 

I had my first blood panal done today and will need the next done 7 days days b4 AF. 
These are bloods for recurring Misscariges so hopefully I can get to the bottom of why it keeps happening. 

I was hoping we cud give it one last try this cycle. 
I asked the nurse hoping she wud say it wss OK but she said no. 
She said its fine to try next cycle but not this cycle while I'm having the bloods done. 

So that's me done now. 
We will not be trying untill December or January. 

I just wanted to jump on and wish u all the best with ure pregnancies etc. 
And anyone in here TTC I wish u all the very best. 

Not sure if I will be on here much tbh im finding it all really difficult. 
I was so hoping I was going to be a few months pregnant by now but obviously its not meant to be. 


I really hope I have better luck when we start trying again in December. 
In a weird way I do feel a bit better that there will be a 2 year age gap between Tommy and future baby. 
2 under 2 wud be crazy hard work. 

My nanna is still convinced I will have another baby next year. 
Hope I will be sharing my BFP with u all in the very near future.


----------



## Sander

Sorry to hear you can’t TTC this cycle Sugger, I hope your blood tests can give you some answers! Feel free to take a break. We TTC for 6 months for my first and I remember the feelings of frustration and it helped my mental health to step away from it all. Hugs :hugs:


----------



## playgirl666

my gestational diabetes is back :( I thought 6 weeks was to early! Already getting readings over 10! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Sorry to hear you can’t TTC this cycle Sugger, I hope your blood tests can give you some answers! Feel free to take a break. We TTC for 6 months for my first and I remember the feelings of frustration and it helped my mental health to step away from it all. Hugs :hugs:


Thanks hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> my gestational diabetes is back :( I thought 6 weeks was to early! Already getting readings over 10
> 
> So sorry u are already showing signs of GD so early into ure pregnancy.
> May be it wud be best for you to speak to a doctor.
> Thats one of things that worries me about being pregnant again is developing ICP again and getting it even earlier than I did with Tommy but I want another baby so bad im willing to take that risk.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Sorry to hear you can’t TTC this cycle Sugger, I hope your blood tests can give you some answers! Feel free to take a break. We TTC for 6 months for my first and I remember the feelings of frustration and it helped my mental health to step away from it all. Hugs :hugs:


Thanks for being so kind and so supportive.
I mite start trying again next cycle instead of leaving it until December.
Didn't really want a summer due date but I think at my age beggers can't be choosers.
I feel sad that we can't try this cycle so I think I may start trying again next cycle.
Will see how I feel how I feel once I've gotten this cycle out the way.
The nurse said it will be fine to try next cycle I was putting it off because I didn't want to be due in june or July but I wanna be pregnant so bad so really shudnt matter when I'm due.
I just dont like the heat.


----------



## playgirl666

How r u doing sugger? Been thinking of u and I hope and pray ur blood results all come back good xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi hon awww bless u for asking after me. 
Im doing ok. 
Im booked in to have my second blood panel done on Friday morning and then it takes 2 weeks to get results. 
We haven't been able to try this cycle which was a bit of a bummer but im kind of glad because its given my body a rest. 
I ovulated on cd13 again this cycle, the same as last cycle so I think my cycles are back to normol. 
AF due on the 26th September and then we get back to trying next cycle. 
Was going to leave it until December but really dont want to wait that long. 
Im not getting any younger so don't want to risk leaving it. 
Hope ure ok


----------



## playgirl666

Good luck for ur 2nd blood test and for ur results, im praying all comes back OK for u, im doing ok thank u, already on 4 metformin and 2 different insulins, got a blood test tomorrow to see if i had the diabetes before the pregnancy x


----------



## brittany12

Good luck with blood work! I ttc for almost 3 years before dd! I remember it all too well. After our miscarriage (first baby after dd) it took I think 3 cycles before we got pregnant again and I remember all of those feelings were starting to rush in before that bfp! Good luck! 


As for me... I guess we’re putting this vasectomy to the test this cycle! We’ve dtd without any additional protection or pulling out several times and I’m currently ovulating! I can fee the O cramps. I shall keep everyone posted on how well his procedure works! Also fun fact that was not Planned at all.. I found out about Sutton (baby 3) the same week as baby 2 first birthday! Y’all if this procedure didn’t work and I end up pregnant and finding out the same week baby 3 turns one!!! I might faint! My AF is due his first birthday 10/1!


----------



## WishMeABaby

brittany12 said:


> Good luck with blood work! I ttc for almost 3 years before dd! I remember it all too well. After our miscarriage (first baby after dd) it took I think 3 cycles before we got pregnant again and I remember all of those feelings were starting to rush in before that bfp! Good luck!
> 
> 
> As for me... I guess we’re putting this vasectomy to the test this cycle! We’ve dtd without any additional protection or pulling out several times and I’m currently ovulating! I can fee the O cramps. I shall keep everyone posted on how well his procedure works! Also fun fact that was not Planned at all.. I found out about Sutton (baby 3) the same week as baby 2 first birthday! Y’all if this procedure didn’t work and I end up pregnant and finding out the same week baby 3 turns one!!! I might faint! My AF is due his first birthday 10/1!


i cant help but smile and be excited for you if that super little one makes it to your egg. for my selfish reason, (because I love kids period) i'm rooting him/her on :D fx cross either way for you, hun.




Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon awww bless u for asking after me.
> Im doing ok.
> Im booked in to have my second blood panel done on Friday morning and then it takes 2 weeks to get results.
> We haven't been able to try this cycle which was a bit of a bummer but im kind of glad because its given my body a rest.
> I ovulated on cd13 again this cycle, the same as last cycle so I think my cycles are back to normol.
> AF due on the 26th September and then we get back to trying next cycle.
> Was going to leave it until December but really dont want to wait that long.
> Im not getting any younger so don't want to risk leaving it.
> Hope ure ok

Good luck, Sugger. I hope this is the month for you.

Congrats to all the preggers. *Sending virtual HUGS*



Wow, A year has really flow by. I can't believe we are all about to have a first birhtday for the LO.

My Konnor is argumentative, yes, ALREADY! He took his first 5 steps by himself on the day he turned 11months. He's climbing in and out of everything, he goes flying down the hallway in his walker, he loves the t.v remote, he has 4 teeth on top and 2 on the bottom, he loves food, he loves music and dancing.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies.
10dpo today and just waiting for AF. This cycle has dragged so much.
AF due Saturday and can't wait for this cycle to be over so we can get back to trying.
So I got my first bloodtest results I asked the nurse on Friday while I was having the second blood draw and she said that next to the 1st test results it said no further action. So im not really sure what that means but I guess it means that it was normol.

Now just have to wait for the 2nd bloodtest results. It takes 2 weeks. Urghhhh so long.
I have my flu vaccine booked in for Saturday 3rd October so will prob get the results then.
I did ask what wud they do if all results are normol, wud I need a scan or anything and the nurse said it will be up to the doctor.
Im hoping all my chemicals were just a run of bad luck.

Anyway my Nanna had a premonition and she said i will find out I'm pregnant around Christmas. So im gonna watch this space haha.

Tommy will be a year old on Wednesday. I cant believe it.
He has 4 teath that all popped up at the same time.
He is crawling supper fast and cruising.
He is standing with one hand resting on furniture.
He's definitely a mummies boy.
I love it.

I know we have been ttc for a long time now but in a way im kind of glad im not pregnant yet because they will be a bigger and much more manageable age gap between them.

@brittany12
Omg hon im on tender hooks here please keep us posted.

@WishMeABaby
Awwwww so cute photos
I really can't believe we're all about to celebrate our Bumkins first birthdays.
Its all gone by way to fast.


----------



## playgirl666

Looks like I'm misscarrying, heartbroken :( x


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> Looks like I'm misscarrying, heartbroken :( x

Oh no 
What's happening hon are u bleeding?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

playgirl666 said:


> Looks like I'm misscarrying, heartbroken :( x

:hugs: :hugs:
Here if you need to chat hun xx


----------



## WishMeABaby

playgirl666 said:


> Looks like I'm misscarrying, heartbroken :( x

we are here for you no matter what. I hope all is good and its nothing. xoxo


----------



## playgirl666

I had some red bleeding, its stopped now, went for a private scan i should have been 8 weeks, i was only measuring 5+5 :( im so heartbroken x


----------



## playgirl666

Heres the scan pic, thank u ladies x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh no hon im so so sorry. 
So what have they said? Are they going to do anything. 

I am so sorry u are going through this. 
We are all here for you.
My latest Misscarige was at almost 11 weeks and the other 5 were all chemicals. 
It really is the worst and so heartbreaking.
I was hoping maybe u got ure dates wrong but I guess if u was supposed to be 8 weeks u cudnt of got it wrong. :cry:

Just give ureself time hon to grieve. 
Sending u massive hugs. 
Just know that ure not alone hon. Here for you <3


----------



## Sander

So sorry playgirl, that is heartbreaking :(


----------



## brittany12

playgirl666 said:


> Heres the scan pic, thank u ladies x
> 
> View attachment 1087948

I’m so sorry! So many hugs!


----------



## brittany12

Lol! I keep telling myself I’m so crazy for thinking the vasectomy didn’t work! Haha it’s like 99% effective or something crazy high. But like I mentioned it hasn’t been a year yet and this is the first time we haven’t taken extra precautions and covid started when he was supposed to submit his sample to check and he never did! 

I would be super surprised and probably laugh if I did end up pregnant but I highly doubt it! I’m probably around 7dpo? So maybe I’ll run out and grab a test tomorrow. 9dpo is typically my number. However I did find out around 7/8dpo with Sutton. So we’ll see!


----------



## playgirl666

I have a re scan on Monday, they think my dates are out cos I have long cycles (36 days) they said baby could catch up and early scans can be 1-2 weeks out, im praying this is the case, only had some spotting the once on Sunday before the scan x


----------



## playgirl666

Also being 8 weeks was what they put me at being a 28 day cycle but mine are sometimes 36+! X


----------



## brittany12

playgirl666 said:


> Also being 8 weeks was what they put me at being a 28 day cycle but mine are sometimes 36+! X

Good luck!!!! So many prayers for you!


----------



## brittany12

Also want to add.. I do have a lot of wonders if I am some crazy way pregnant. Like is the little swimmer that made it nice and strong and made it through? Will it make a healthy babe? Was it harmed or damaged in some way? Will the baby be healthy? I would be in awe if I was pregnant and happy and all the things but I’d be worried just the same if not more. I have 3 healthy babies and feel so incredibly blessed that I do. So I don’t want to make it seem like this is all a game or joke. It’s truly not and we made the decision for the procedure together because it was best to have a completed family but both of us would be happy and ok. The funny part for us would be because his grandfather had a baby after vasectomy as well has his grandfathers daughter (his aunt) so we’re just like oh yeah totally going to happen to us! Hope this makes sense and nobody feels I’m making light of a baby! Totally not.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Keeping everything crossed for you @playgirl666 and I have prayed for you. 

@brittany12 
They did a whole story line on a TV soap opera here in the UK. 
Eastenders. 
A character called Ian had a vasectomy and his girlfriend got pregnant. 
He thought she cheated on him but nope the baby was his. 
They do a lot of research for soap story lines so this prob does happen. I think if u was pregnant the baby wud be fine. 
Can't wait for u to test now hahaha. 

AFM
Cd25 and 12dpo just waiting for AF which shud be here Friday or Saturday then im on a brand new cycle and back to ttc yay. 

I've got a really good feeling about the next few months. I really think im finally gonna get my rainbow baby. 

Feb will mark 1 year of ttc. 
Hopfully i will definitely be pregnant by then and tbh ive a feeling i will be. 

Let's hope my next BFP can be seen from space hahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## playgirl666

Thank u for all the well wishes, Monday seems so far away, my blood sugars are still going high so I'm hoping that's a good sign that baby is still growing, will update on Monday, and thank u @Suggerhoney for the prayers I really need them right now, im in such a mess x


----------



## Sander

Playgirl I have long cycles too and I never lined up with the scan dates, I was usually 8ish days behind where I was supposed to be. Hoping everything turns out ok :hugs:


----------



## playgirl666

Thank u, that is reassuring, I think doctors etc just assume everyone has a 28 day cycle! And it does cause unnecessary worry x


----------



## brittany12

Today is what I think would be 9dpo. So I tested like I said I would and I’m freaking out. Like seriously more than I expected I would. I’ve been crying for a couple of hours. It’s faint, it didn’t disappeared and looks just like every other positive frer I’ve had at 9dpo. It’s hard to see in the photo but I’ll post again next time I test.

this cannot be real. Can’t be.


----------



## Sander

Aw Brittany I do see it - your hubby had a vasectomy right? That would be totally crazy if you were expecting again - super sperm haha. I hope it turns out ok either way, another baby would be crazy but I’ve heard once you have 3 it’s just crazy regardless :haha:


----------



## brittany12

Sander said:


> Aw Brittany I do see it - your hubby had a vasectomy right? That would be totally crazy if you were expecting again - super sperm haha. I hope it turns out ok either way, another baby would be crazy but I’ve heard once you have 3 it’s just crazy regardless :haha:

He did almost a year ago. It’s not too bad with 3 I don’t think but can for sure have it’s crazy moments!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see it as well hun, when will you re test x


----------



## brittany12

I just did. Sent it to dh. He said that’s insane. He’s going back to the doctor tomorrow for them to figure out what happened.


----------



## brittany12

Y’all... dh went and gave a sample today to see what’s going on and get it done again if something didn’t take and his results came back as negative that he is sterile! I’m so confused because those are lines! Real lines! Like I’m hopeful they’re bad tests but what the heck.


----------



## Sander

That’s crazy Brittany - but I’ve seen a few people get awful awful lines on those FRER’s lately - who knows what’s going on with them. I guess you’ll just have to keep checking to see if they get darker. I feel like with sterility nothing is ever fully 100% :wine::haha:


----------



## brittany12

I know! I never thought I’d be the one saying I really hope it’s a faulty box of tests! After all we went through to get our babies


----------



## WishMeABaby

brittany12 said:


> I just did. Sent it to dh. He said that’s insane. He’s going back to the doctor tomorrow for them to figure out what happened.
> 
> View attachment 1088181

 Wow, I can totally see that one, I mean I can see the other one, too, but THIS ONE!!! Everything will be ok, you guys got this. Congrats and sending hugs


----------



## playgirl666

It seems my symptoms have really kicked in this morning! X


----------



## brittany12

playgirl666 said:


> It seems my symptoms have really kicked in this morning! X

Yay! Good luck!! I bet baby is settling in nice!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh wow @brittany12 I can totally see that. 
When are u testing again to see if its darker?

@playgirl666 really hope that's a good sign

AFM
Just waiting for AF.
She is due today or tommorow but my temp plumeted below cover this morning so I hope AF shows today so can get it out the way faster and get back to ttc. 
Just ordered a few boxes of Frer and I have tons of different ICs. 
Shud be hopfully testing around the 19th October and I really hope I get a blazing :bfp:
And a supper sticky beanie. 

Tommy is now a whole year old. 
It was his birthday on Wednesday 

I still look at him as a baby tho, but its sad how fast it all has gone. 
When I fall pregnant again I want to treasure and make the most of it because its all gone in a blink of an eye. 
:-(


----------



## brittany12

Bought 3 brands this morning did all 3 and they all seem negative. The store I went to I had to pay $22 for a box of 2 frer!!!!!! The other 2 were $13 & 17!!! I was like holy crap


----------



## Sander

Yay for negative tests Brittany! And I know, tests are stupid expensive haha. Hopefully you won’t have to buy any more :p

Good luck Sugger! Hope October is your month :hugs:


----------



## brittany12

I know. I feel so guilty. Ugh it’s sad to think I “wished or prayed away a baby” but honestly I think it’s just so close in age with my others and I’ve worked so hard to get to a peaceful place to be able to end this baby chapter. It really freaked me out too. I mean we would have figured it out but whew. 
Good luck everyone else!


----------



## Sander

brittany12 said:


> I know. I feel so guilty. Ugh it’s sad to think I “wished or prayed away a baby” but honestly I think it’s just so close in age with my others and I’ve worked so hard to get to a peaceful place to be able to end this baby chapter. It really freaked me out too. I mean we would have figured it out but whew.
> Good luck everyone else!

Don’t feel bad, I think it’s great to be able to know you really feel done! I still think about a 4th and this one hasn’t even been born yet, lol. You have a beautiful family! I always say once we’re officially done, if I ever get the hankering for another baby we’ll just buy a puppy :rofl:


----------



## playgirl666

Tomorrow morning cant come quick enough, its been a week since the spotting not had anymore since, and the last few days my symptoms have really kicked in, im hoping its all good signs, gotta be there at 8.30, will update once I'm out x


----------



## Sander

Hoping all is well playgirl!


----------



## playgirl666

50 mins till scan, so nervous :( x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thinking of you @playgirl666 xx


----------



## playgirl666

Its not good news :( baby hasn't grown, i have opted for the tablets, im heartbroken x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I am so so sorry @playgirl666 :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
Cd1 ladies and I have my blood results 
And there all good. 

FSH normol
LH normol
Thyroid normol
Testosterone normol
And progesterone also normol.
They tested some other stuff as well and all results are normol and really good.

He really thinks I had a run of badluck and says even tho I had early losses the fact I got pregnant is a really good sign and he's sees no reason at all why I can't go on to have a healthy baby.

He did say at my age the chances of misscarrying is high but really believes I will fall pregnant again and have a healthy pregnancy.

I feel so happy and relieved.
Really looking forward to ovulation now and trying again.
I do still feel a bit anxious and worried incase I have more chemicals but hopfully I won't and the next time I fall pregnant its extra sticky and healthy.
[-o&lt;:dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> Its not good news :( baby hasn't grown, i have opted for the tablets, im heartbroken x


Oh no hon i am so so sorry, 
All here if u need us hon and honestly it u want someone to talk to just pm me. 
I know what ure going through and its so upsetting and heartbreaking. 
Really want to give u a huge hug :cry:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@brittany12 
Phew that was a close one hon. 
Im happy you got the results u wanted


----------



## Sander

So sorry playgirl, heartbroken for you


----------



## WishMeABaby

playgirl666 said:


> Its not good news :( baby hasn't grown, i have opted for the tablets, im heartbroken x

So sorry Playgirl sending you hugs.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi gals how are we all. 
Sander really not much longer for u now hon, hope ure feeling OK. 

Playgirl
Thinking of you


----------



## xxmyheartxx

All good here thanks hun, ds3 turned 1 last Thursday :cloud9:

I'm really enjoying my new job though I cant wait to ttc again in the new year :happydance:

Where are you in your cycle @Suggerhoney


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> All good here thanks hun, ds3 turned 1 last Thursday :cloud9:
> 
> I'm really enjoying my new job though I cant wait to ttc again in the new year :happydance:
> 
> Where are you in your cycle @Suggerhoney

Awwww hope he had a lovely birthday hon. 
Tommy will be 13 months old on 23rd October wow. 

Im on CD10 hon. 
My opks got really dark yesterday but not positive. 
There lighter today but I dont normally ovulate untill cd13 14 so still a few days away yet. 
All my bloodtest results came back normol so that was good. 
We are trying this cycle but will take a break next cycle and then go back to trying in December.
When are u planning to start trying hon?


----------



## Sander

Hi Sugger :)

Doing good thanks! Emmett turns 1 next week, it’s been the fastest year ever! Baby #3 is doing well too, not much longer now until the craziness in our house intensifies, lol. I feel like it’s already so crazy though, what’s one more :rofl:

We’re potty training my oldest so that’s been messy but I’m so glad it’s getting done before the baby comes. 

Glad your blood tests came back ok and major fx for this cycle!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Suggerhoney said:


> Awwww hope he had a lovely birthday hon.
> Tommy will be 13 months old on 23rd October wow.
> 
> Im on CD10 hon.
> My opks got really dark yesterday but not positive.
> There lighter today but I dont normally ovulate untill cd13 14 so still a few days away yet.
> All my bloodtest results came back normol so that was good.
> We are trying this cycle but will take a break next cycle and then go back to trying in December.
> When are u planning to start trying hon?


I'm keeping g everything crossed for you hun.

Probably will start ttc Feb time, I need to make sure if I get caught 1st time which is highly unlikely,I would of being in my new job the correct time for the enhanced pay lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

It does go so fast.
Its scary.
Thanks hon.
Im on cd11 now and I think I will ovulate tommorow or Saturday.
Just hope and pray if and when I do fall pregnant again it sticks and is a healthy viable pregnancy and a healthy baby.
[-o&lt;

Im prob not going to try next cycle in November if im not pregnant this cycle, but will start trying againl in December.
I think ill be testing around Christmas day going by cycles at the moment. So that wud be a great Xmas present lol

Wudnt it be funny if I fell in January and be having another October bumpkin lol:haha:

Obviously I hope it happens b4 then tho.


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm keeping g everything crossed for you hun.
> 
> Probably will start ttc Feb time, I need to make sure if I get caught 1st time which is highly unlikely,I would of being in my new job the correct time for the enhanced pay lol.


Im trying this cycle and then will take next cycle (November) off and then get back to trying again in December and will try every single month after that.
Wud be great if this is my BFP cycle but its so hard to feel positive when u have been trying for so long.
Im very anxous about having more losses.
I really hope I dont have to endure any more heartbreak.

Will be keeping everything crossed for u to hon 
[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hope everyone is ok. 
2 dpo here :coffee:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck @Suggerhoney keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks hon. Got solid cross hairs today. Im 4dpo.
I have noticed something different this cycle.
We been trying almost 8 months now so I've gotten to know my body really well.
So normoly I have my period, then ill get 1 dry day and then watery cm. Then egg white cm then normoly right after ovulation I get creamy cm.
But its different this cycle.
Since 1dpo ive had TMI. Snotty cm:oops:
Its a bit gross and a little stretchy.
I did have it with my 3 chemicals but it didn't start untill 8dpo.
This started at 1dpo and still getting it now at 4dpo.
Its so strange.
My chart looks good but still have a long way to go b4 testing.
I have a long luteal phase so prob won't test untill 21st October.
AF due on 26th October.


----------



## Sander

Sugger every time I’ve looked at your chart in previous months your temp rises haven’t looked good - like ovulation is never very clear. This month it looks awesome. Super obvious rise, and sounds like you have really good symptoms this time too. Huge fx for you this cycle


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sugger every time I’ve looked at your chart in previous months your temp rises haven’t looked good - like ovulation is never very clear. This month it looks awesome. Super obvious rise, and sounds like you have really good symptoms this time too. Huge fx for you this cycle[/QUOTE]


Thanks hon.
I thought that to and really thought I had a progesterone issue but i had that tested after ovulation last cycle and my progesterone was normol and really good.
So not sure why I wasn't getting huge rises.:shrug:
U can have a slow rise tho and thats classed as normal.

Im 9dpo today.
I was having symptoms. Sore boobs and this is gross and TMI but snotty cm.:sick:

But today all symptoms vanished.
I tested yesterday at 8dpo BFN.
But I have not tested today.
With Tommy I had a balzing BFP at 10dpo but I also had lots of symptoms.
So im feeling like I'm going to be out again.
AF is due on Monday.

Won't be trying next cycle but will start trying again in December.

February will mark 1 year of ttc.:cry:
I said to my husband maybe its not gonna happen untill Jan which was when we was gonna start trying originally.
Wud be quite funny i wud be in a October due date group again lol.

My nanna is convinced ill be pregnant by Xmas tho so who knows.:shrug:
I had a dream my neighbour came over and she was holding 5 positive pregnancy tests so not sure what that means but she is ttc as well.
Just hope I get that blazing BFP soon [-o&lt;
Heres my chart now.
That dip in temp was at 5dpo so to early for implantation.
I've had no cramps or anything. The sore boobs started at 6dpo and were still sore this morning but now they have stopped hurting and cm has dried up to.:(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh my gosh. 
Had a drop in temp but breast tenderness is back and I have neasea. 
AF not due jntilm Monday im 10dpo today and I have lines. 
Can u see them .
Im so excited but so nervous but I feel these lines are darker than with the chemicals. 

These were the first 2. 
And then I ran upstairs to grab another Sweetyfox test and [email protected] and Frer


Can u see these ladies im in total shock really really thought I was out. 
Really hope this is it this time and this one us viable and healthy. 
Even my hubby can see the lines haha.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Frer looks better in person so hard to get with the shiny window.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Eekkk so happy for you @Suggerhoney


----------



## Sander

Congrats Sugger, definitely bfp!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies 
Praying this one sticks. 
I hate this part where u have to wait to see if they progress. 
So nervous


----------



## WishMeABaby

So happy for you Sugger!! Congrats and Sticky-STICKY beans this one will be.


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> So happy for you Sugger!! Congrats and Sticky-STICKY beans this one will be.

Thank you so much hon. 
Still really surprised. 
Really hope this is it this time


----------



## Suggerhoney

Soooo my frer today was fainter but ICs darker.


----------



## Suggerhoney

All my tests are way fainter today so I think this is another loss. 
I really had high hopes this time but was worried my symptoms disappeared its normally a sign that all is not well and now the tests are fainter and I'm 12dpo today so they shud all be much darker by now. 
Not fainter. 
I'm devastated. 
I just don't understand it I had all the tests for recurring miscarriage and everything was good and normal. 
This will be my 4th loss since April.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Todays tests darker.


----------



## Sander

Looks great!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Its all over Frer today is BFN and all other tests are alot fainter. 
I did think the lines were to light for how many DPO I am but I was just hoping I had a shy bean. 
Thanks for all the comments and well wishes. 
I was so hoping this baby was gonna stick especially as my lines got darker but sadly it was not to be. 
Mite step away from here because I'm just so heartbroken. 
All my bloods came back normal so I really thought I was going to be OK. 

I'm crushed:cry:


----------



## Sander

So sorry Sugger :( I was so hopeful this was your sticky baby. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Shorty88

Sorry sugger they looked so promising xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies.
The bleeding started a day late.
I'm on day 2 of bleeding now and its very very heavy with clots.
Just the same as with the other 3 losses.
I am heartbroken.
I have spoken with a doctor and I am being referred to the recurring miscarriage unit at the hospital.
We can still try while waiting for the appointment.

I don't think I feel mentally ready to try this cycle but will probably be back to ttc in December.
I'm going to start taking macca root and folate and I really hope that helps.

The doctor did mention the hospital may put me on medication, and also mentioned they may do a ultra sound to rule out fibroids or anything going on on the inside.
Really hope i don't have anything like that.
My periods are not really heavy and painful so I don't think it will be fibroids as app with them periods are very very very heavy and extremely painful.
My periods are just normal.
So hopefully its nothing serious and if it is anything it can be fixed with medication.
The next time I take a pregnancy test will be around Christmas eve.
Wudnt it be the bested gift ever to get a blazing BFP for Christmas. Its also my birthday on 17th December my 41st.
The doctor did reassure me that alot of women have babies in there early 40s and my FSH levels were perfect so no sign of peri menopause yet so its nothing like that.

I really hope and pray I never have to go through this pain again and the next time I fall pregnant its for keeps.
Maybe I will end up having another October Bumkin, who knows.
All I know is I'm not giving up and I will keep on trying for my rainbow and I have faith that it will happen.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies. 
Hubby and I decided to keep trying and not take a break. 
I'm on cd10 now and shud ovulate in about 3 days then its the 2ww again. 
Been taking the macca root for 5 days now. 
Not sure when I will be testing but I think I will try and hold off as long as I can. 

Hope ure all OK.


----------



## Sander

Glad to hear you and hubby can TTC this cycle Sugger, I hope you get your sticky baby!!


----------



## Shorty88

sending all the sticky dust your way sugger x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you ladies. 
I'm on cd12 now and still not had a positive OPK.
Yesterday's was very close but today's was fainter so no idea what is going on. 
Still temping so I know that will tell me when I have ovulated. 
Wondering if the macca or the chemical is gonna make me ovulate a bit later? 
Guess only time will tell. 

Feeling like this isn't going to be my month either, its just so hard to stay positive and hopeful if u know what I mean.


----------



## Sander

Maybe a late ovulation will be good for you this time Sugger! I always ovulated really late (CD 20-23), and it didn’t affect things in a negative way, so hopefully if your eggs have more of a chance to mature you’re more likely for a sticky baby :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Maybe a late ovulation will be good for you this time Sugger! I always ovulated really late (CD 20-23), and it didn’t affect things in a negative way, so hopefully if your eggs have more of a chance to mature you’re more likely for a sticky baby :)

Hopefully hon.
Cd13 today and still negative opks. 
Hope it happens soon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Finally got my positive OPK on cd14. 
Now just turned cd15 as its gone midnight now and ovulation shud be today. 
2 days later than normal but I'm hoping that's a good thing. 
Praying if we catch this cycle it sticks.
Feeling a mixture of emotions. 
Excitement, nervous, worried 
Just really hope there will be no more losses. 

Still temping to. 
Can't believe I'm on my 10th chart now really have felt like chucking it all in but ended up getting a voucher on fertility friend with a whole year VIP membership. 
So it wud be silly not to use it hehe. 

Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## Sander

Fx for you Sugger!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Keeping everything crossed for you @Suggerhoney 
I've just upgraded to VIP on fertility friend, I'm itching to start ttc next cycle.


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Keeping everything crossed for you @Suggerhoney
> I've just upgraded to VIP on fertility friend, I'm itching to start ttc next cycle.


I bet u are hon.
I was so excited when we first started trying but now I just feel anxious.
I just want one to stick and to be healthy.

I'm 1dpo today I ovulated on cd15 2 days later than normal.
I've had a great rise in temp this morning to.
Normally my temp goes up in stages but I've had just one big rise.
Hope thats a good sign.
This is going to be a very long 2ww.
We managed to do the deed the night b4 ovulation but didn't manage it last night which was ovulation day. So not sure if we have missed the boat but only time will tell.

If we're not this cycle then will try harder next cycle.


----------



## Suggerhoney

How are we all ladies? Tommy took his first steps at the weekend. He’s treated us to about 5 steps and it just makes me melt he’s so cute. He is cutting more teeth now so he will have 4 at the top and 2 at the bottom. Can’t believe he is 14 months old, still my bubba tho. He’s still in 9/12 month clothes he has short legs bless him. He loves his food but still has 3 bottles a day and 2 naps a day.
He keeps pointing at things saying that that, which means what is that lol, and he has a fascination with the washing machine haha.

AFM i am 6dpo and I’m pretty sure we have caught again. Just waiting to test.
I am excited but anxious. I’ve been taking 500mg of Macca Root, B vitamin complex, vitamin D and Folic Acid. If it turns out I’m not pregnant this month then I will start taking Folate in December.
Nana is still convinced I will be pregnant by Christmas so we shal see.
We only managed to dtd the day b4 ovulation so wasn’t feeling very hopeful.
But 5dpo I had a terrible night with heartburn which made me feel so sick. It’s not something I suffer with unless in pregnancy but usually not until 3rd tri.
Been better today but having lots of aches and pains in right overy which is the one I Ovulated from, had tons of TMI snotty cm which is what I had last cycle with the chemical and all the other chemicals and with Tommy. Been very restless and finding the smallest thing really really irritating. Emotional cried at a Christmas add that’s not even sad lol.
Hoping the boobies start hurting in the next few days then I will know for sure.

Anyway just thought I wud update. Praying there is no more losses and if I am pregnant it’s supper dupper sticky and healthy. But if I’m not we will be trying extra hard in December. I turn 41 on December 17th and that is putting me on edge. Have a tellaphone appointment with the recurring miscarriage unit on Dec 3rd. Also have a appointment for a smear test on November 27th but hoping I won’t need either. 

2020 has been a very hard year all around but I really hope I end the year on a high with a little baby in my belly[-o&lt;


----------



## Sander

That’s so exciting Sugger! I hope you get your bfp and a super sticky baby. 

We have been doing good - Emmett is such a cuddly baby. My oldest was never like that so I’ve been loving all the snuggles! He’s got 4 top teeth and 2 bottom, so same as Tommy. He’s also still doing 2 naps a day for the most part. He was briefly down to 1 nap, but he and my oldest share a room and Elias is boycotting his naps, so the afternoon nap is always hit or miss. So we started putting Emmett back down for a morning nap again and that’s keeping him less cranky if he doesn’t get to sleep in the afternoon. 

I got my section date for baby #3, he will be joining us December 20 - so just over a month from now! Feels crazy to be jumping right back into the newborn stage, but I feel ready. It’ll be good because hubby should have some time off work thanks to the holidays. 

My guys :flower:


----------



## Suggerhoney

That’s great hon how exciting.
Well unfortunately I’m 99.9% sure I’m out. I have zero symptoms. And my temp plummeted today. Im 9dpo AF due in a week. So just waiting for that.
Feeling very very low and been crying all day. Next cycle will be my 10th cycle TTC.

Wud love a Christmas BFP because next cycle my AF will be due Xmas eve. Not going to hold my breath tho. We’ve been trying for so long now I’m starting to think it’s never going to happen. Sorry for being so negative but when u have been TTC for 9 month with nothing but losss it’s hard to have hope.


----------



## Sander

How are you today Sugger? Maybe it was just an off temp? Fx for your bfp!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Definitely out, tests still stark white BFN at 11dpo and no symptoms. I new the no sore boobs were a sure sign I was out a few days ago but Seeing that BFN still hurts. 
Just waiting for stupid AF now, it’s just a never ending rollercoaster of hope and then disappointment. 
I turn 41 on 17th December and that just doesn’t fill me with hope. 
We have been TTC for 9 months now and next cycle will be cycle number 10. 
At this rate I don’t think I’m ever going to get my rainbow. 

Dh still believes it will happen and Nanna still thinks I will be by Christmas. But I’m out this month so that wud mean falling next month. 
AF will be due on Christmas Day or the day after depending on when I ovulate in December so will be testing a few days B4. Wud love to get a blazing BFP for Christmas. This year has been so shitty and getting a BFP wud just make everything Ive been through so worth it. 
And I’ll be able to end the year happy with hopefully a very healthy little baby in my belly

:xmas9::bfp:[-o&lt;


----------



## Sander

Sorry for the bfn Sugger :( I know you’ve had a few tests run but I’m wondering if you can see a fertility specialist - I know when you’re over 35 (? Maybe 40) they only make you wait 6 months TTC, not 12


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi hon.
Its not the getting pregnant thats the problem its the staying pregnant so I know I'm still fertile other wise I wud not of had the chemicals.
I was told that by a doctor and all my bloods came back normal.

I can't afford fertility treatment anyway so I've just got to hope it happens naturally.

I have been referred to the recurring miscarriage unit and I shud have a telephone appointment with them on December 3rd.

I'm also definitely ovulating every month.

I've been advised to take more macca root. I've only been taking 500mg a day so going to start taking 1000mg a day.
There supposed to help prevent miscarriage and are really good for fertility.

We didn't try that hard this month so I'm not really surprised I'm not pregnant but will be trying much harder in December.
Hopefully I will get a Christmas BFP.

I do still feel deep down that I will have another baby. And I even think it will be a girl. I just have a gut feeling.
Macca root can take 3 months to work and I've only been taking it for 4 weeks.

I think if it was just a case I just wasnt falling pregnant at all then I wud be worried about my fertility but I have fallen pregnant 4 times in 9 months so I know I'm still fertile.


----------



## Sander

Sugger I think as devastating as those chemicals are and were, they are an excellent sign that you are fertile. I believe your chances of a chemical pregnancy if you’re over 40 is very high, like around 50%. So the chemicals may not be a sign of something wrong but just a string of bad luck. I would just keep at it hun, one of those eggies is bound to be a good one!

How is everyone doing? Emmett is almost 14 months now (crazy!!). He’s starting to say things on command (mama, dada, papa, baba), and he loves bringing me books to look at. He’s starting to catch up to his brother in size so they’re always fighting over toys and rough housing. It’s nice to watch them interact but sometimes they drive me crazy lol. Our 3rd is arriving in just over 2 weeks, so we’re getting prepared to go back to the newborn stage again. We’ve got some family photos scheduled once the baby is born, I’ll share them when they’re done!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi hon

I had that telephone appointment with the recurrent miscarriage dr and I didn't get good news.

He's saying that the fact I've had 4 chemicals and still ttc Is all down to my age.
He said that miscarriages are extremely common when a womon reaches 40.
He really believes its all down to my age.
He really upset me and I've been not been in a good place these last few days.

There's nothing they can do to stop the miscarriages but he is booking me in to have some more bloods taken and a ultra sound to check my overion reserve.

Obviously with it being the NHS I can't see me having the scan and bloods done anytime soon.
I won't even get the results at the scan I will have to see consultant and get my results and they the will go from there.

I've told him were still going to keep on trying while waiting for the scan and bloods and he didn't really say much.
I also told him I'm definitely ovulating every single month because I temp and do opks and again he didn't say much.
It was only when I mentioned that I get ovulation pain that he said ,oh that's good,

But I don't always get that.

He made me feel so discriminated against because of my age.
I nearly packed it all in altogether after speaking with him.
I just feel like all my hope has been taken away.

I won't be seeing him after the scan and bloods ill be seeing another doctor and if its the one I think it is its a female but she don't have any kids so prob won't be that sympathetic.

I'm due to ovulate in the next 5 days. Cd10 now and using the CB 4 days fertile opk.
Just really really hope this will be my month so I won't need any tests.

I'm testing just b4 Xmas and I just want a blazing BFP with a healthy viable pregnancy and baby.

Good luck with ure c section. Its going to be manic with 3 under 3 but I think u will do just fine.
Tommy will be 15 months old on the day I test.

If this is my month then there will be 23 months between them which is the same as my older DD and DS and I managed that really well.

Just praying I get my rainbow.


----------



## WishMeABaby

My 14month old is the ultimate human vacuum.
He's walking, running, blabbling, talking in a different language that I dont understand, argumentative, and who believes he can climb down anything.
I hope you all are doing well and enjoying the holiday seasons.
Ecstatic for you Sander for your upcoming delivery.

Im still rooting for you Sugger, your rainbow will happen when you least expect it. I just know it!!

As for me, I've reached out to the infertility clinic and unfortunately, I have not been successful with weaning Konnor off so I will have to wait until this guy decides it time to let go of the "liquid gold." It is so hard to get him to stop. He refuses to take anything except the boobs I mean he does eat food throughout the day, but when he comes crying for it. UGH!! I give in 'cause I can't sit there and listen to him cry. He'll cling onto me like he's the hungriest child out here without it. Im a sucker I know.
I just found out that one of the sister in law who was pregnant with me when we were all pregnant together, who's also breast feeding, too is 10weeks pregnant this week. I wish my body would work like that. I want another one I have baby fever all day everyday esp when I look back at photos of newborn infant Konnor or any babies :( 

Happy Holidays to you and your family.


----------



## Sander

He’s sooooo sweet Wish! Weaning is hard, it’s amazing you’ve been able to breastfeed for so long! Both my kids quit early :( Sorry, I’m sure it was hard to get that news from your SIL, so many mixed feelings I’m sure. Hoping you guys can get pregnant with another little one soon!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awww wish he is so sweet and I had to lol at the vacume part.
So sorry u got that news and hope little man can go without booby soon so u can start trying again.

I feel like u.

We have been trying for 10 months now with 4 Misscariges and I've been in the testing threads since Feb and although I'm happy for people to get there BFP I get really upset because I want it so bad.
Its so hard seeing new ladies come along and fall pregnant strait away or within just a few months.
I get really sad also when we are out and I see pregnant women.
We did some Xmas shopping last week and there was a lady that came and stood next to me with a huge bump stroking it and I just felt like crying.

I have baby fever all day to. I am so supper broody.

I'm on cd13 today and still negative opks but have had the flashy smiley face the past 3 days so hope it will be soon.
I ovulated day 15 last cycle so hopfully it will be the same this cycle.

Loads of ewcm today so must be getting close.

Hope u can try sooner than u think hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander 
Re read ure message again and just wanted to say thank you for ure encouraging words. 

I've never met that dr b4 so he's never seen me face to face it was just a telephone appointment so he's just going by statistics. 
He blamed my age and liver transplant but I've had 2 children since my transplant so its not that. 

We are going to keep trying that doctor isn't God and its Jesus that blesses us with children so I'm gonna keep my faith and believe it will happen. 

I've upped the macca root now to 1500mg so I'm really hoping when we fall again it will work and u won't have any more losses.


----------



## WishMeABaby

Sander said:


> He’s sooooo sweet Wish! Weaning is hard, it’s amazing you’ve been able to breastfeed for so long! Both my kids quit early :( Sorry, I’m sure it was hard to get that news from your SIL, so many mixed feelings I’m sure. Hoping you guys can get pregnant with another little one soon!

Thank you Hun, I can't believe it myself that I'm still breast feeding him. Now whenever I'm feeding him I'll cover up my face and say " OOo shy shy." To see if he would take the hint and of course he won't. He'll smile and grin and latch right on. :D You are right about the mixed feelings and thank you so much. 



Suggerhoney said:


> Awww wish he is so sweet and I had to lol at the vacume part.
> So sorry u got that news and hope little man can go without booby soon so u can start trying again.
> 
> I feel like u.
> 
> We have been trying for 10 months now with 4 Misscariges and I've been in the testing threads since Feb and although I'm happy for people to get there BFP I get really upset because I want it so bad.
> Its so hard seeing new ladies come along and fall pregnant strait away or within just a few months.
> I get really sad also when we are out and I see pregnant women.
> We did some Xmas shopping last week and there was a lady that came and stood next to me with a huge bump stroking it and I just felt like crying.
> 
> I have baby fever all day to. I am so supper broody.
> 
> I'm on cd13 today and still negative opks but have had the flashy smiley face the past 3 days so hope it will be soon.
> I ovulated day 15 last cycle so hopefully it will be the same this cycle.
> 
> Loads of ewcm today so must be getting close.
> 
> Hope u can try sooner than u think hon.

Its ok to feel the way that we do it's only human esp if its something we want so bad.
I hope December bring you the best :xmas9: gift ever and it surprises me with one, too :xmas12:. Good Luck to you Honey. Baby Dust:dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

WishMeABaby said:


> Thank you Hun, I can't believe it myself that I'm still breast feeding him. Now whenever I'm feeding him I'll cover up my face and say " OOo shy shy." To see if he would take the hint and of course he won't. He'll smile and grin and latch right on. :D You are right about the mixed feelings and thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok to feel the way that we do it's only human esp if its something we want so bad.
> I hope December bring you the best :xmas9: gift ever and it surprises me with one, too :xmas12:. Good Luck to you Honey. Baby Dust:dust:


Thank you sweety keeping it crossed for us both :xmas16:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck @Sander for today I hope it all goes well and u have ure baby in ure arms soon. 

AFM im out again so just need to wait for stupid AF then onto January and month 11 ttc. 
Really getting sick of this now:cry:


----------



## Sander

So sorry it didn’t happen for you this month Sugger. To be fair 2020 was awful all around, I’m sure 2021 has much better things in store including a baby for you!!

Our little man was born yesterday - Thomas Wake, he was 6lb 6oz. Here are some pictures :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sander said:


> So sorry it didn’t happen for you this month Sugger. To be fair 2020 was awful all around, I’m sure 2021 has much better things in store including a baby for you!!
> 
> Our little man was born yesterday - Thomas Wake, he was 6lb 6oz. Here are some pictures :)
> 
> View attachment 1092217
> View attachment 1092218

Huge congratulations :cloud9:
Hes gorgeous and I hope you are ok xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> So sorry it didn’t happen for you this month Sugger. To be fair 2020 was awful all around, I’m sure 2021 has much better things in store including a baby for you!!
> 
> Our little man was born yesterday - Thomas Wake, he was 6lb 6oz. Here are some pictures :)
> 
> View attachment 1092217
> View attachment 1092218


He is absolutely adorable hon. Huge congratulations.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Still waiting for AF its due Saturday and im 13 dpo today. Still stark white BFNs. Its onto January for me now. 
Good luck @xxmyheartxx will see u in the jan testing thread,


----------



## WishMeABaby

Sander said:


> So sorry it didn’t happen for you this month Sugger. To be fair 2020 was awful all around, I’m sure 2021 has much better things in store including a baby for you!!
> 
> Our little man was born yesterday - Thomas Wake, he was 6lb 6oz. Here are some pictures :)
> 
> View attachment 1092217
> View attachment 1092218

He is precious congratulations to the family.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies. 
@Sander how u doing hon and how's little man? 

How's everyone else. 

So I have news. 
After 11 cycles and the 4 chemicals im pregnant. 
Very anxious for obvious reasons but hoping this one is for keeps and will finally be my healthy little rainbow. 



Please be healthy little beanie[-o&lt;

Tommy is now 16 months old and my due date is 30th September and Tommys on September 23rd. I normoly get induced 2 to 3 weeks early so there will be 2 years between them. 
Praying this is finally it[-o&lt;


----------



## WishMeABaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies.
> @Sander how u doing hon and how's little man?
> 
> How's everyone else.
> 
> So I have news.
> After 11 cycles and the 4 chemicals im pregnant.
> Very anxious for obvious reasons but hoping this one is for keeps and will finally be my healthy little rainbow.
> 
> View attachment 1093405
> View attachment 1093404
> View attachment 1093406
> View attachment 1093407
> 
> 
> Please be healthy little beanie[-o&lt;
> 
> Tommy is now 16 months old and my due date is 30th September and Tommys on September 23rd. I normoly get induced 2 to 3 weeks early so there will be 2 years between them.
> Praying this is finally it[-o&lt;

Congrats Mama so Happy for you and the family.


----------



## Sander

Congrats Sugger!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you so much ladies. 
I tested again today and I must say I absolutely love the [email protected] tests and sweetyfox there so much darker today and Frer slightly darker but not much. 


Feel like there's not much difference between yesterday 12dpo and todays 13dpo. 
But ICs look great. 


I'm starring to feel so much more positive now but still anxious. 
I keep saying she and I really think this one will be a girl I've got such a gut feeling but I wud be happy with either as long as baby is healthy thats all I care about. 
Hoping to get a scan in the next few weeks and praying we see a healthy HB and baby is in the right place. 

I'm still in shock ladies. 

No symptoms until today and I've had on off breast tenderness all day. 
A little queezy here and there but nothing bad.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi again ladies just a update 
I got a line stealer today at 15dpo and I also did anther digi and got a 2-3. Im still anxious but feeling so much more positive now. 
Hoping to get a scan for around 6 to 7 weeks. 
Praying to see a very strong HB and praying this will be a very healthy rainbow baby come September[-o&lt;



Still no symptoms as such apart from sore boobs on and off and off have been feeling queezy the past few days. 
Feeling so happy and so so thankful. 
But also still a bit anxious. 

Hope ure all OK?

Sander how is little man doing?


----------



## Shorty88

Omg @Suggerhoney !!!!!! Big congrats.. strong lines.. hope you are keeping well..

I lost my log in details but managed to log back in. Hope everyone is well?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Shorty88 said:


> Omg @Suggerhoney !!!!!! Big congrats.. strong lines.. hope you are keeping well..
> 
> I lost my log in details but managed to log back in. Hope everyone is well?

Hello hon
Thank you so much. We had a scare last week, I had a bleed at I had to have a emergency scan. Was so very scared but thankfully I saw baby and HB and the lady said she cudnt see any reason for the bleeding. 

I have another scan on the 19th Feb so praying everything is all good then as well. 

I'm still so anxious, I want to enjoy every second but it's so hard after losses. 

I'm almost 7 weeks now and symptoms have ramped up. 
I'll be 8+1 at my next scan. 
My booking appointment with the midwife is next week as well on 17th Feb. 

Just praying this one will be our take home healthy rainbow baby[-o&lt;

Hope ure OK hon apart from losing ure log in details lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

How is everyone else doing? 

@Sander how are u getting on hon?


----------



## LadyStardust4

Well this is a little random but you ladies popped in my head after what must be well over a year and I logged in to see some of you are still active and have even moved on to new babies/pregnancies after our October 2019 babes!!

Have just been catching up on your journey @Suggerhoney - keeping everything crossed for a healthy pregnancy for you!

Elsie will be 16 months on the 19th and is such a character. Stringing words together, running around and being a little terror in general haha. She knows her own mind and doesn't like being told no hahaha.

We have always discussed trying for number 2 when Elsie turns 2 in October but we may have accidentally entered the 'baby lottery' this month so I'm actually in the 2 week wait and not really sure how I feel about it either way if that makes sense. We definitely want another but Elsie is such a bad sleeper that it terrifies me doing the newborn stage again with an existing bad sleeping child lol.

Anyway - I'll let you know what happens!!

Photo a few months old :)


----------



## Sander

Hi Sugger! Sorry I just checked this page and saw your messages. Huge congrats on your pregnancy!! I’m super happy for you!

We are doing good, I’m trying to manage the laundry and dishes and cleaning that comes with 3 under 3 lol. It’s crazy but it’s fun :) We come out of lockdown in 5 more days so I’m super excited to be able to take the kids out. We’ve been in lockdown since the day Thomas was born, so no one has been able to see him yet!


----------



## Suggerhoney

LadyStardust4 said:


> Well this is a little random but you ladies popped in my head after what must be well over a year and I logged in to see some of you are still active and have even moved on to new babies/pregnancies after our October 2019 babes!!
> 
> Have just been catching up on your journey @Suggerhoney - keeping everything crossed for a healthy pregnancy for you!
> 
> Elsie will be 16 months on the 19th and is such a character. Stringing words together, running around and being a little terror in general haha. She knows her own mind and doesn't like being told no hahaha.
> 
> We have always discussed trying for number 2 when Elsie turns 2 in October but we may have accidentally entered the 'baby lottery' this month so I'm actually in the 2 week wait and not really sure how I feel about it either way if that makes sense. We definitely want another but Elsie is such a bad sleeper that it terrifies me doing the newborn stage again with an existing bad sleeping child lol.
> 
> Anyway - I'll let you know what happens!!
> 
> Photo a few months old :)
> 
> View attachment 1094383


Hello hon
Ahhhh she is so cute hon.
Tommy is just coming up to 17 months and is so funny.

He is saying lots of different things and jabbers on like a jibber jabber.
He is running and climbing which is fun.

He is very cheeky and he just makes me LOL.
I think he has strated the terrible Twos already and throws tantrums.
There quite funny but I know we shouldn't laugh but he's just such a little character.

Yay for being in the 2ww how exciting hon. I really hope to see ure BFP soon.


I'm 7+1 now and starting to have a little bump/bloat hehe,
I don't seem to be as bloated as I was with Tommy but it's definitely there.

I had a scan at 6+1 because of a bleed and see baby and HB everything looked great.

No bleeding since just the odd very pale pink spotting here and there but I'm baby aspirin so it may be down to that.

I have my booking in appointment with the midwife on Wednesday and another scan in a week then I wud like to book a privet scan for 10+1.

Cravings hit me last night for the first time.
I just want pickled eggs lol.


I did the baking soda gendef test like I did with Tommy and it did bugger all haha. So a girl result.

I did have a feeling this baby is a girl but I'm not sure now.

Not bothered either way I just want a healthy baby after everything I have been through.

Was gonna stay team :yellow: but now thinking of have a gender scan at 16 weeks because if it is a girl we will have to start from scratch.

Tommy is still in with us but we have decorated his bedroom and it's a big room and we have done it a olive green with wallpaper on one wall its so cute and suitable for both :blue: and :pink:, they will be sharing.
It's a bit of a dumping ground at the moment because it's a spare room but we will give it a Good clear out when I feel ready for Tommy to go in the room.
I like him being in with me at the moment.

We moved our room into our old living room (we live in a 3 story house and it was on the middle floor with my old bedroom which is now Tommys and babies room, we moved our lounge down on the ground floor where our dinning room was. 
We have a kitchen dinner so didn't really need 2 dinning rooms.
It's so much better now and it's all decorated.
So it's lovely.
We just kept busy because of all the heart ache and ttc it was just so stressful so we wanted to get the house all done.

@Sander
It must be nuts bless you.
I don't think I cud Cope with 3 under 3 so i take my hat off to you.
How is ure other 2 with the baby?

Tommy will be 2 years old when I give birth to this one and I do worry how he will react but hopefully it will be ok.

I have 2 years between my ds and dd who are now 10 and 8 and that was really manageable.
They argue a bit now but we're fine when they were little. 

Gosh sorry I've wrote so much.

Just so much going on.

I think there will be a few ladies that were pregnant with us posting BFPS soon.

It's so strange being in the October due date group again.
I'm due sep 30th so I am In both groups which is nice.
But I feel closer to the October ladies because the ladies in the September group are 4 5 weeks ahead of me.

Where as some of the October ladies are just a few days behind. The lady that runs the October group is also due the same day as me September 30th, 
But both groups are lovely.

I feel so blessed and so happy and excited but I am still nervous.
Just praying this baby will be our take home Rainbow [-o&lt;

@Sander we are still in lockdown in the UK no idea how long for but I hate it.
I have to go to scans alone.

But if I get a privet scan in a few weeks DH can come to that its just hospital scans I have to go alone.
:(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
I had my 2nd ultrasound today and it went so well. 
I was measuring 8+3 so 2 days ahead but won't get my official due date until the hospital dating scan. 

I have a privet scan booked for 5th March so just 2 weeks time. 

Feeling very happy and very blessed. 

Hope everyone is OK and Todlers are well. 
4 days and my Tommy poo will be 17 months old.


----------



## Shorty88

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> I had my 2nd ultrasound today and it went so well.
> I was measuring 8+3 so 2 days ahead but won't get my official due date until the hospital dating scan.
> 
> I have a privet scan booked for 5th March so just 2 weeks time.
> 
> Feeling very happy and very blessed.
> 
> Hope everyone is OK and Todlers are well.
> 4 days and my Tommy poo will be 17 months old.


That is great news.. im so happy for you x
Pregnancy test in your profile pic are so strong :bfp:

Are you going to find out what are you having or stay team yellow?


----------



## Sander

So happy your scan went well Sugger! My other boys are good with Thomas. Elias likes to hold him, Emmett likes to steal his soother. You win some you lose some, lol :haha:

Can’t believe how big our babies are getting! Here’s a recent picture of Emmett


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Shorty88 

I have a bit of a dilemma there lol. I want to know what we're having but DH wants it to be a surprise and Stay team yellow:yellow:

The privet scanning place are only doing dating and resurance scans and not gender scans at the moment because of covid and lockdown.
But what I've said is if by the time I'm 16 weeks and they are doing the gender scans then we will find out. And if not then we will stay team yellow:yellow:

Will be very hard at the 20 weeks scan though because I know I'm going to be itching to find out lol. 

I'm really not bothered either way as long as baby is healthy. 
I've done a few gender tests and I've had :pink: results but right after my ultrasound on Friday I saw 4 magpies all together lol and I do feel very similar to what I did with Tommy so now I'm 60% think Girl and 40% boy. 
My DH and my nanna think it's a Girl so I guess only time will tell. 
Hopefully will get some good shots at my hospital dating scan and I can usually tell by the skull theory but will need a decent profile pic lol. 




Sander said:


> So happy your scan went well Sugger! My other boys are good with Thomas. Elias likes to hold him, Emmett likes to steal his soother. You win some you lose some, lol :haha:
> 
> Can’t believe how big our babies are getting! Here’s a recent picture of Emmett
> 
> View attachment 1094929


Hahahahaha I'm over here laugher so much at Emmet stealing babies soother how funny:rofl:


So glad they are good with him tho and I can't believe he is already 2 months old. 
I still remember u posting ure tests on here. 

Emmet is so cute bless him. 
Tommy is still bald on top. Well he has hair but it's very fine and then at the back it's all curly he just makes me melt so much. 

I do worry how he will react to a newborn but he will be coming up to 2 when baby is born so I'm hoping he will be ok. 

My DD really wants a baby sister but has said she won't mind if it's another brother. She's 8 bless. 

My boys want another brother haha. 

I'm still a little nervous because I've lost a baby at 10+4 b4 but I do feel very good about this pregnancy. 

Looking forward to my next scan really hope I goes well and I will get my first photo of baby to post.

All the womon in the September due date group have photos from so early and I have none yet as we don't get them in the Emergency early pregnancy unit. 

I'm also in the October due date group because I feel so behind the womon in the September group. Some of them are 12 weeks and have had there dating scan so I feel like I'm closer in gestation to the October ladies. 

So strange being in another October group lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies. 

Gosh i haven't been on here for ages. 
Anyway I know some of u are pregnant again @xxmyheartxx and @playgirl666. 

But was just wondering how the rest of you are doing and how are the toddlers?

@Sander 
How are u hon and how is little man?

Unfortunately we had a high risk result for down syndrome. 
1 in 33.
Thankfully I got low risk for Edwards and Pataus syndrome, they came back as 1 in 74 thousand and something. 
But for downs I got a high risk result 1 in 33. 

I did go for the Harmony test and all my scans so far including that one was perfect. 
NT measurement 2.0mm so well within the normol range. 
Unfortunately after 4 weeks in total if waiting and 2 lots of bloods taken my blood results for the Harmony test came back inconclusive twice. 

They think it's because I've had a liver transplant. 
So I have 3 lots of DNA right now. 
We have had a refund but obviously I'm feeling disappointed that we don't have that definite reassurance. 

We had a gender scan at 16 weeks and they said baby looks perfect. 
We are having a baby :blue: and I'm so happy. 
I did feel at the beginning it was a girl but I think deep inside I was hoping for a boy so Tommy has a baby brother he can grow up with. 

I now am awaiting my anomaly scan which will at 20+4 weeks. It's 3 weeks away on May 12th which is a day b4 dh birthday. 
Praying that scan will also go well just line the others and when they check his heart and everything that there won't be any markers for down syndrome. 

He isn't showing any markers at the moment but the 20 week scan is more in depth and i know they check everything. 

Dh is as ever as cool as a cucumber and not worried at all. 
He is convinced our baby does not have downs and is healthy. 

I hope he is right. 
I know 1 in 33 isn't majorly high but it still worries me. 
I've spent the past 4 weeks really anxious and scared and keep on praying that our little baby boy is and will be 100% healthy. 

My bump is huge. I wasn't as big as this with Tommy at this stage it's all out the front and I'm in maternity clothing now. Hoping that's all a great sign that he is healthy. 


Tommy is 19 months old now and is such a little character. He is into everything lol. 
He hardly has much hair on top but lots of curly blonde hair at the back. 
He says a few little things but not sentences or anything like that. 
He runs everywhere and climbs up and down the sofas. 
He is a very happy and cheeky little boy. 

This baby on scan looks exactly like Tommy. 


Anyway I hope ure all OK 

Here is some scan pics from my 16 weeks gender scan. 

After my anomaly scan I will be having growth scans at 24 28 32 and 36 weeks, induction at 37 weeks. 

I do not have ICP yet so that's good. 
I already had it at this stage with Tommy. 
The itching started at 11 weeks abs was diagnosed at 17 weeks but so far so good. 

Any way such a long post so sorry



And thus was Tommy at 16 weeks 




Will let u all know how my anomaly scan goes. 
We are also going to book a 4D bonding scan for 30 weeks. 

Trying to stay positive and faithful and believe he is healthy. 
Hopefully after my anomaly scan I will feel alot better and not so anxious.


----------



## Sander

Aw congrats on your little boy Sugger. I don’t know if this helps, but with my first my midwife explained the DS results as not 1 in 33 babies born, but if you specifically had 33 babies - 1 would have Down syndrome. So obviously you won’t have 33 babies, but if you did only 1 might have DS. Odds are in your favour that your little one is completely healthy!

Emmett is doing good, he’s in a total clingy phase right now which is driving me crazy lol. He says lots of things - car, dinosaur, up, messy, no, outside, milk, more, please, thank you, ok, Thomas, Elias, mama, dada etc. His vocabulary is HUGE compared to Elias’ at this age. He’s my sweet snuggly guy though, he always wants to be held. 

Thomas is also doing well - he’s sleeping about 9 hours a night before needing a feed, so not bad! He goes to bed at 7 with the other boys so I get the evening to myself. We’re into a 3rd lockdown where we are so just trying to stay busy and maintain our sanity lol

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## playgirl666

Here's maze, she had been loving the lovely weather we have been getting :) I find out in 2 weeks what we are having, I have no clues atm! X


----------



## Jessie7003

Hi ladies. Amazing to hear about all the new pregnancies. Hope all comes back okay sugger. 

My little girl Ariya is doing amazing. She is 18 months old and soooooo cheeky lol. 

Unfortunately me and her father broke up a month ago (if yous all remember he kept bringing my past up when me and him were broke up years ago in 2018). We had been back 2 years straight just in March fgs. So he left because he couldn't deal with my past. He hardly sees our daughter (his choice). He has seen her 6 times in 5 weeks unfortunately. 

I'll be okay though I've my little girl to keep me busy. Just upset ill never have another little baby!


----------



## Sander

Sorry to hear Jessie :( I’m sure it’s not easy being a single mom


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Aw congrats on your little boy Sugger. I don’t know if this helps, but with my first my midwife explained the DS results as not 1 in 33 babies born, but if you specifically had 33 babies - 1 would have Down syndrome. So obviously you won’t have 33 babies, but if you did only 1 might have DS. Odds are in your favour that your little one is completely healthy!
> 
> Emmett is doing good, he’s in a total clingy phase right now which is driving me crazy lol. He says lots of things - car, dinosaur, up, messy, no, outside, milk, more, please, thank you, ok, Thomas, Elias, mama, dada etc. His vocabulary is HUGE compared to Elias’ at this age. He’s my sweet snuggly guy though, he always wants to be held.
> 
> Thomas is also doing well - he’s sleeping about 9 hours a night before needing a feed, so not bad! He goes to bed at 7 with the other boys so I get the evening to myself. We’re into a 3rd lockdown where we are so just trying to stay busy and maintain our sanity lol
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> View attachment 1097578


Thank u so much hon. Looking at like that it really don't seem so bad.
I'm crappy with math so I wudnt of thought that one up.
So thank you hon.

Awwww Emmet is adorable bless him. So cute that he loves his snuggles.
Tommy just likes running around everywhere.
Haha. He's always up too mischief. Loads of toys but wud rather play with picture frames or anything he is not supposed to be playing with lol.

Glad little man is doing well and sleeping good.

I'm not due until 25th September. It was originally the 30th but I was put 5 days forward at my dating scan. Love it when that happens.

They want to induce me around 37 weeks so I've worked that out to be around 4th September.
Just when the kids go back to school after the summer school holidays haha.

Good to hear from you hon.

Will let u all know how my 20 week scan goes.
It's not untill 12th May. I think its gonna drag.
That scan is always so scary.
Hopefully all will be perfect and I can hopefully relax a little then and not feel as anxious.




playgirl666 said:


> Here's maze, she had been loving the lovely weather we have been getting :) I find out in 2 weeks what we are having, I have no clues atm! X
> 
> View attachment 1097582


Awwww she is so cute hon. The weather has been so lovely hasn't it.
Tomorrow is supposed to be lovely and warn.
I got myself some maternity shorts in the sale in H&M so looking forward to wearing them.
Got a load of summery stretchy tops as well from primark and also 2 summer maternity tops that were also in the sale in H&M.

Wanna go back into primark again soon and get some stretchy dresses to wear.
They still had alot of winter stuff in but I guess they need to get rid of the stock. Can't wait for them to have more summer stuff.



I


Jessie7003 said:


> Hi ladies. Amazing to hear about all the new pregnancies. Hope all comes back okay sugger.
> 
> My little girl Ariya is doing amazing. She is 18 months old and soooooo cheeky lol.
> 
> Unfortunately me and her father broke up a month ago (if yous all remember he kept bringing my past up when me and him were broke up years ago in 2018). We had been back 2 years straight just in March fgs. So he left because he couldn't deal with my past. He hardly sees our daughter (his choice). He has seen her 6 times in 5 weeks unfortunately.
> 
> I'll be okay though I've my little girl to keep me busy. Just upset ill never have another little baby!

Oh Jessie I'm so sorry.
Yes I Remember when we was all pregnant and he was given u a hard time then.

U know what I'm gonna say its his loss.
I bet u meat someone new and some one alot nicer.
Ure Mr right is out there hon. U deserve someone really nice that will treat u like a princess.
Ure still young so plenty of time to have more babies in the future.

I'm 41 now and there's womon that have babies even older than me.
Definitely still time for you hon.

I'm so glad ure little girl has such a lovely mummy like you.

Men can be such a pain in the arse sometimes.





Here is Tommy


----------



## playgirl666

Awww what a cutie @Suggerhoney :) I got a couple of cami maternity tops from h&m today, and a lovely long sleeved pink top xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

playgirl666 said:


> Awww what a cutie @Suggerhoney :) I got a couple of cami maternity tops from h&m today, and a lovely long sleeved pink top xx


Got to love H&M


----------



## Teanna

Hi everyone,

It's good to see everyone's doing so well. Jocelynn in 18 months on Thursday and is always dancing to everything and starting to talk, we've got about 20 words and small phrases now. We just moved to a toddler bed on the weekend and I'm impressed it went over great and she hasn't tried to escape it yet at all.



@Jessie7003 I've been a single momma since day 1 and it is so rewarding. I'm starting to get baby fever again and plan to have another with a donor in a couple years regardless of if I'm with anyone. If you want a baby you still have plenty of time.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teanna said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's good to see everyone's doing so well. Jocelynn in 18 months on Thursday and is always dancing to everything and starting to talk, we've got about 20 words and small phrases now. We just moved to a toddler bed on the weekend and I'm impressed it went over great and she hasn't tried to escape it yet at all.
> 
> 
> 
> @Jessie7003 I've been a single momma since day 1 and it is so rewarding. I'm starting to get baby fever again and plan to have another with a donor in a couple years regardless of if I'm with anyone. If you want a baby you still have plenty of time.
> 
> View attachment 1097797



She is beautiful hon. So Good she stays put in a toddler bed. There is no way Tommy wud stay in one if we moved him now. He wud be out of it and running around. Little sod haha


----------



## brittany12

Hello everyone! Was sitting here and thought about you all! So happy for those of you having another! I get baby fever ever now and then but hubby had a vasectomy a month after sutton was born! Lol he’s done. 

but just wanted to say hello!

here’s sutton! He thinks he’s grown lol!

View attachment 39F0CF7F-7069-406F-AA45-1081913DB903.jpeg


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Hello everyone! Was sitting here and thought about you all! So happy for those of you having another! I get baby fever ever now and then but hubby had a vasectomy a month after sutton was born! Lol he’s done.
> 
> but just wanted to say hello!
> 
> here’s sutton! He thinks he’s grown lol!
> 
> View attachment 1098047


Hi hon.

Awwww he is absolutely beautiful hon. I love his blonde curly hair awwww. 

So good to hear from you. 

I already feel sad that this will be my last. 
I love being pregnant and I can't wait to have another newborn to snuggle. 

I'm 41 now so I can't see me having any more after this but I guess u never know. 
I'm not going on any birth control after this one but I definitely will be being extra careful for the first year. 
I will be 42 then so I guess another cud be a possibility. 

Hehe


----------



## Suggerhoney

So I had my anomaly scan and everything looked great. 
I feel so much better now. 
I'm carrying so much higher this time which is nice because my bump was very low with Tommy. 
We are definitely team blue and I cudnt be happier. 

21+1 weeks today. 
Feeling lots of movements now and loving every second. 
Looking forward to reaching Vday at 24 weeks and then we can finally start buying yay.


----------



## Sander

So exciting Sugger! Have you thought of names yet?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:



> So exciting Sugger! Have you thought of names yet?


We had a girl name all picked out. Well I did but DH wasn't as keen lol. 
I had several boy names I loved non of which did DH like. 


Anyway when we found out it was a boy I made him think of a name. 
And was quite surprised with what he came out with. Its a bit out there for my very old fashion DH haha. 
He turned 46 last week it was his birthday the day after our Anomaly scan. 

So babies boys name is

Harley-Oliver William Arnold ❤


----------



## Sander

Aw that’s so nice. My oldest’s middle name is Oliver - it was a favorite for me and I used it in case I didn’t have any more boys (joke’s on me lol)

Will you call him Harley or Harley-Oliver?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Aw that’s so nice. My oldest’s middle name is Oliver - it was a favorite for me and I used it in case I didn’t have any more boys (joke’s on me lol)
> 
> Will you call him Harley or Harley-Oliver?



Awwwww. I always loved the movie Oliver Twist when I was a kid. My DH loved it too. 
I do love the name Ollie but my DH wudnt settle on that. 
He chose Harley and I chose Oliver. 

We will probably just call him Harley. 
Tommy is Tommy-Jay but we just call him Tommy or Tom Tom. 

It's so cute. When I tell Tommy and point to my bump and say that's baby brother he strokes my bump and says baby. 
So cute. 

Hahaha awwww I bet its lovely having 3 boys so close in age tho hon. 
They will be close forever even when there all grown up.


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> Awwwww. I always loved the movie Oliver Twist when I was a kid. My DH loved it too.
> I do love the name Ollie but my DH wudnt settle on that.
> He chose Harley and I chose Oliver.
> 
> We will probably just call him Harley.
> Tommy is Tommy-Jay but we just call him Tommy or Tom Tom.
> 
> It's so cute. When I tell Tommy and point to my bump and say that's baby brother he strokes my bump and says baby.
> So cute.
> 
> Hahaha awwww I bet its lovely having 3 boys so close in age tho hon.
> They will be close forever even when there all grown up.

I hope so! We are thinking of having one last baby - so far just seeing what happens. Thomas is still exclusively breastfeeding aside from one dinner of solids so I haven’t gotten my period and am not showing signs of ovulating yet. My oldest went 7 months with supplementing and my middle had quit by now. Hoping I’ll last longer with Thomas! I’ve never ovulated while exclusively breastfeeding either - it’s always shortly after they give it up.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> I hope so! We are thinking of having one last baby - so far just seeing what happens. Thomas is still exclusively breastfeeding aside from one dinner of solids so I haven’t gotten my period and am not showing signs of ovulating yet. My oldest went 7 months with supplementing and my middle had quit by now. Hoping I’ll last longer with Thomas! I’ve never ovulated while exclusively breastfeeding either - it’s always shortly after they give it up.



Oooow goodness hon good luck. 
Seee I was so sure of this one being my last but now I'm not so sure haha. 
I'm 42 in Dec so I don't know if it wud ever happen again. But I will not be going on birth control this time. 
We will just be extra careful. 
That way it we decided to try again at least I'll be having normol cycles and my body won't get all messed up because of Birth control. 


U never know I cud have a horrible birth and never want to do it again. 


I'm loving being pregnant so much and having a bump again and feeling baby move it's just so lovely 
And to think this is probably my last is really sad. 
But I'm getting older and I need to accept that.


----------



## brittany12

Thank you! All 3 babies have my blonde hair! <3 sutton is the only one that didn’t get his dads brown eyes! Mine are green and Sutton’s are blue! 

speaking of ovulating I came on here to say isn’t it crazy how after all the time spent ttc and ovulation tests and wondering if you really ovulated that when you’re done you can still point it out as it’s happening! Like today I’m 100% ovulating! I’ve had the ewcm for a few days and this morning the ovulation pains are sooo strong! Lol! Some things just turn into second nature I guess! 
Good luck everyone


----------



## Suggerhoney

brittany12 said:


> Thank you! All 3 babies have my blonde hair! <3 sutton is the only one that didn’t get his dads brown eyes! Mine are green and Sutton’s are blue!
> 
> speaking of ovulating I came on here to say isn’t it crazy how after all the time spent ttc and ovulation tests and wondering if you really ovulated that when you’re done you can still point it out as it’s happening! Like today I’m 100% ovulating! I’ve had the ewcm for a few days and this morning the ovulation pains are sooo strong! Lol! Some things just turn into second nature I guess!
> Good luck everyone



It's crazy how our bodies let us know. 

My husband has really blue eyes and I have green eyes. 
Our eldest ds has my green eyes..
Dd and Tom Tom have blue eyes. 
Tommy is my blonde one. My others were also fair but he is really blonde. 
Curly hair at the back like DH..
But DD and older DS were the same. 

Tommy is going through the terrible 2s.
He's been going through it for a few months now. 
It's quite funny sometimes but it must be so frustrating for him that he can't express how he feels. 
He is definitely talking more now and saying all of new stuff. 

My absolute favourite is when he drops something and he says. 
,oh no, 

That makes me lol so much.

He loves balls and loves throwing them and then saying ,wheres ball, haha. 

He copies the cats and say Meow..
Can say all his brothers and sisters names. 
He's just such a character and so cheeky. 



I had my first growth scan today and unlike Tommy who was on the 98th centile this baby is on the 38th centile and is 1lb 9oz. I'm 25 weeks on Saturday. She said it's still all within normol. 

I didn't feel any movements untill 19 weeks which was weird because my placenta is not anterior this time it's prosteria. 
But this baby is smaller than what Tommy was

I have another growth scan around 28 weeks. 
Induction will be 37 to 38 weeks. 

Providing I don't develop ICP or pre eclampsia. 

I had ICP so early with Tommy at 17 weeks but 25 weeks practically and no ICP. 
My consultant has told me not get too excited just yet tho becuase the liklihood of it flairing up in the 3rd trimester is about 95% urghh. 
But I'm happy I've gotten away with it so far. 


Hope ure all OK.


----------

